# Petty things that annoy you.



## Happy Paws2

As some know I have mild form of dyslexia and sometimes have trouble when posting things, but I try my best with spelling checks and just hope it makes sense. Well I'm finding it harder reading anything to long that has know punctuation and there seems a lot of it around lately, is so hard to put a comer, a full stop or a capital letter in. 

What things annoy you


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I’m a dreadful poster! I used to rattle them off no problem until someone read something wrongly and reacted.
Now it takes forever. I write, read, amend thoroughly before posting and often edit afterwards

My pet hate is use of the word “of” for have. Written and spoken. “He/she/they should of.........”.
Makes me cringe


----------



## Happy Paws2

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm a dreadful poster! I used to rattle them off no problem until someone read something wrongly and reacted.
> *Now it takes forever. I write, read, amend thoroughly before posting and often edit afterwards*
> 
> My pet hate is use of the word "of" for have. Written and spoken. "He/she/they should of.........".
> Makes me cringe


I know what you mean, it sometimes drives me mad trying to make sure I get it right.


----------



## Gemmaa

Hah! Sometimes I don't read through what I've posted because I think I sound really scatty or overuse the same word too much. Best not to look 

I think for me, it's people who indicate too late/not at all, or use the wrong one, so you end up stopping for no reason.
It takes half a second, people! :Facepalm


----------



## ForestWomble

No grammar.
Writing in 'text speak'.
There are others but I think those are the main two.


----------



## Calvine

Mum2Heidi said:


> He/she/they should of..


 Yes!! I never read or heard ''would/could/might/should OF'' until quite recently - say the last five years or so. Where on earth did it come from? God, it annoys me SO much. Some things can be put down to social media and texting, but would OF?? How did that happen?


----------



## Calvine

Another I hate: ''He was talking to John and I'' instead of ''John and ME''. You would not say, ''He was talking to I and John'', or ''He was talking to I''. 
He was talking to John and he was talking to me, therefore he was talking to John and me.


----------



## kimthecat

People who throw their **** ends down in the street . We have a lot of people passing through and our street is littered with them . 

School mums who take over the pavements with their push chairs and kids and force everyone else into the road

People who park their cars on the pavement very close to the fences so you cant pass and have to walk in the road.

People who block my off street parking.

People who let their dogs run up to mine , friendly and unfriendly .

Anything to do with Brexit .

Dog Whisper personalities e.g The Dogfather and CM.


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> Another I hate: ''He was talking to John and I'' instead of ''John and ME''. You would not say, ''He was talking to I and John'', or ''He was talking to I''.
> He was talking to John and he was talking to me, therefore he was talking to John and me.


Also , John and me went for a walk , no , John and I went for a walk . You dont say Me went for a walk .


----------



## picaresque

Brits on social media coming out with 'y'all' - stop it, it's embarrassing.

Dog 'walker' gangs who form a cluster standing around talking and hogging half the (small) park. Also ball chuckers (the tool that lobs them a great distance, not playing ball with your dog) in the same environment

Most tv adverts


----------



## Squeeze

People whistling for no reason...
Is it necessary to whistle in a supermarket...?
No...!


----------



## Squeeze

picaresque said:


> Dog 'walker' gangs who form a cluster standing around talking and hogging half the (small) park. Also ball chuckers in the same environment


This...!


----------



## picaresque

Squeeze said:


> This...!


Even worse are the ones who decided to have a prolonged goodbye chat... right at the gate, literally blocking it, argh.


----------



## mrs phas

people (mainly men) who take twice as long to put something up/together because they refuse to use the instructions or guides
and
then blame you for it being wrong


----------



## mrs phas

Squeeze said:


> People whistling for no reason...
> Is it necessary to whistle in a supermarket...?
> No...!


i refuse to acknowledge anyone who whistles to get my attention
or
honk their horns to say theyre outside


----------



## Magyarmum

People who say "less" when they mean "fewer".


----------



## oliviarussian

Noisy eating especially gum chewing!


----------



## Kim Watcham

i still think you all spell better then me @Happy Paws i know how you feel i realy just dont understand where to put comers etc so i realy just dont use them the photos i post now that i realy enjoy and can do that but the spelling bit is hard im somtimes on my phone before posting to you all and im reading it back before i post so yes i can understand before i had a phone my spelling was bad but it helped me a lot to spell and then came the txt im still learning but im getting there i was never any good at spellings and adding up at school drawing yes loved it and PE or sports ..


----------



## Cleo38

Hahaha, I could write pages but here is a few ….

- Americanisms (seem to be bloody everywhere)
- People who call me 'Hun' (or babe) … I want to knock them out
- The term 'guys' … see above
- Men at my office who seem to spend ages collecting their stuff from the printer
- BMW/Audi drivers
- James Cordon
- My ability to lose my phone/keys at least a dozen times a day
- People at cash points who take forever … WTF are they doing?!


----------



## kimthecat

picaresque said:


> Even worse are the ones who decided to have a prolonged goodbye chat... right at the gate, literally blocking it, argh.


Drives me nuts. I have to wait until they move.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, I could write pages but here is a few ….
> 
> - Americanisms (seem to be bloody everywhere)
> - People who call me 'Hun' (or babe) … I want to knock them out
> - The term 'guys' … see above
> - Men at my office who seem to spend ages collecting their stuff from the printer
> - BMW/Audi drivers
> - James Cordon
> - My ability to lose my phone/keys at least a dozen times a day
> - People at cash points who take forever … WTF are they doing?!


Not much then ?  I agree about the cash machine people doing their weekly banking.


----------



## MollySmith

kimthecat said:


> People who throw their **** ends down in the street . We have a lot of people passing through and our street is littered with them .
> 
> School mums who take over the pavements with their push chairs and kids and force everyone else into the road
> 
> People who park their cars on the pavement very close to the fences so you cant pass and have to walk in the road.
> 
> People who block my off street parking.
> 
> People who let their dogs run up to mine , friendly and unfriendly .
> 
> Anything to do with Brexit .
> 
> Dog Whisper personalities e.g The Dogfather and CM.


All of that. We could be vigilantes!

Plus people who clear their throats loudly.

Inappropriate use of the word 'like'

Putting one demographic over another in life like Mother's Day or memes

The Daily Mail

Jacob Rees Mogg

Nigel Farage

Boris Johnson

Badly designed book covers often found on the 99p section of Amazon's Kindle


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Squeeze said:


> People whistling for no reason...
> Is it necessary to whistle in a supermarket...?
> No...!


Cringe!! That was me this morning - The Shadows "Wonderful land" playing in the background. Absolute blast from the past. I couldn't help but whistle along to it - oops



Calvine said:


> Another I hate: ''He was talking to John and I'' instead of ''John and ME''. You would not say, ''He was talking to I and John'', or ''He was talking to I''.
> He was talking to John and he was talking to me, therefore he was talking to John and me.


I was brain washed at school "John and I" no way could I ever say "John and me" it's just not the done thing.


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> People who throw their **** ends down in the street


That and finding chewing gum stuck to your best pair of shoes. It costs millions to clean it from the streets of London!


----------



## Calvine

Cleo38 said:


> Audi drivers


Who, me?



Cleo38 said:


> - People at cash points who take forever


And keep looking over their shoulder as tho' they think you are going to mug them!


----------



## O2.0

People who complain about petty things  :Mooning

A friend of mine and I had a similar very difficult experience and periodically we have to remind each other - no matter how bad the day at work, every day is a good day compared to what we went through. It's good sometimes to get that reminder/perspective.

Now... Back to the regularly scheduled programming  


kimthecat said:


> People who throw their **** ends down in the street


Littering drives me crazy anyway, but I get really riled up by cigarette buts. Most especially when I'm on some pristine path in the middle of the woods and I look down and see some disgusting person's cancer stick argh!!! 
OH used to smoke, decades ago, and it drove me insane to dig the cigarette butts out of the pockets of his pants before washing them, but at least he wasn't dumping them out on the ground!


----------



## Ringypie

People writing brought when they mean bought! 
People not indicating - especially at the roundabout near where I work.
The dog vs cat debate. It really upsets me when I tell people I have cats and they look sniffy and tell me they don’t like cats, dogs are so much better. I prefer cats personally but each to their own and I wouldn’t dream of saying mean things about someone else’s beloved pet!
People breathing really loudly - especially when their nose makes that whistling sound and they seem oblivious!


----------



## Calvine

People sitting next to/behind you on a train or bus and eating stinky food like McDonald's )Vomit) and drinking something foul-smelling like strawberry milkshake at the same sitting.


----------



## Guest

People outside my family and very close friends who try to hug me. Personal space, people.


----------



## SusieRainbow

The upward inflection at the end of a sentence !:Banghead


----------



## kimthecat

The spell checks on forums that underline English words that are actually spelt right.


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> The upward inflection at the end of a sentence !:Banghead


Uh oh.....tends to be a feature of the kiwi accent (but I think aussies are worse). I like to think that my accent isn't too 'kiwi' but it's a good thing this forum doesn't have sound! :Hilarious


----------



## Squeeze

McKenzie said:


> People outside my family and very close friends who try to hug me. Personal space, people.


Eeeeuuuuurrrrggggh yes...!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

People who talk slowly, it's one thing that I can barely bite my tongue to stop myself from finishing their sentence for them 

Also, those who take forever to get to the point and try to mansplain something relatively simple and dumb it down therefore making it even more complicated! My OH is terrible for this, especially when it's a subject I happen to know a lot about and he tries to mansplain like I'm 'stoopid' 

Another is people who when telling a story branch off into all different stories and end up making a 2 minute story into a 20 minute story. 

:Shy


----------



## Cleo38

PawsOnMe said:


> Another is people who when telling a story branch off into all different stories and end up making a 2 minute story into a 20 minute story.
> 
> :Shy


Ooops!!! 

Hahahaha, although I hate this with other people I am guilty of this myself …. every day!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cleo38 said:


> Ooops!!!
> 
> Hahahaha, although I hate this with other people I am guilty of this myself …. every day!


Haha! A good friend of mine does it with every story she tells and it cracks me up on our ladies' day out as they're interesting amusing stories but my word I don't like seeing her in a supermarket and getting trapped listening to another story :Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

Ringypie said:


> *People writing brought when they mean bought! *
> People not indicating - especially at the roundabout near where I work.
> The dog vs cat debate. It really upsets me when I tell people I have cats and they look sniffy and tell me they don't like cats, dogs are so much better. I prefer cats personally but each to their own and I wouldn't dream of saying mean things about someone else's beloved pet!
> People breathing really loudly - especially when their nose makes that whistling sound and they seem oblivious!


I'm sure I'm guilty of that, I can never remember which is which  I have trouble with other similar words too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Any words spelt the same but have different meanings always confuse me.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, although I hate this with other people I am guilty of this myself …. every day!


I'm very good at being annoyed at things in others than I'm guilty of myself. Especially with my own children. :Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

Animallover26 said:


> No grammar.
> Writing in 'text speak'.
> There are others but I think those are the main two.


And solid blocks of text- no paragraphs. Can't read them. Won't read them


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> And solid blocks of text- no paragraphs. Can't read them. Won't read them


Yes, those too. My eyes go funny when I try to read a solid block of text. *cross eyes*


----------



## picaresque

Bought and brought being mixed up does lowkey annoy me, as does the use of 'of' in place of 'have' because it just doesn't make sense, then again my maths is pretty poor and people might well judge me for that so I really try not to be a dick about grammar or spelling (it's not like I don't make errors there myself anyway).


----------



## kimthecat

The American way of writing a date with the month first , then the day .


----------



## mrs phas

McKenzie said:


> People outside my family and very close friends who try to hug me. Personal space, people.



I'm a serial hugger, just can't help myself

Sorry:Kiss


----------



## kimthecat

mrs phas said:


> I'm a serial hugger, just can't help myself
> 
> Sorry:Kiss


 Its the cheek kissing thing I don't like. It feels so awkward unless its close family.


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> Its the cheek kissing thing I don't like. It feels so awkward unless its close family.


I agree with that. My DIL is Spanish and meetings with her large family are an orgy of Continental double cheek kissing, I find it very awkward.


----------



## NaomiM

I could give a whole list of grammar/punctuation/word choice errors, but since I make a living by correcting them, I guess I shouldn't really moan about them!

People writing "defiantly" when they mean "definitely" always gets me, though!


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Its the cheek kissing thing I don't like. It feels so awkward unless its close family.


Agree, where did this come from? What's wrong with shaking hands? I can't bear kissing or hugging people I don't know (am not a touchy feely person at all!) & end up backing away from people who I think will do it. It's a bit of a joke with friends who enjoy seeing me squirm


----------



## Dimwit

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, I could write pages but here is a few ….
> 
> - Americanisms (seem to be bloody everywhere)
> - People who call me 'Hun' (or babe) … I want to knock them out
> - The term 'guys' … see above
> - People at cash points who take forever … WTF are they doing?!


All of those. Plus, there is a special place in hell for people who use self-service checkouts and scan all their stuff and dump it in the bagging area, pay, and *then* start to actually pack it into bags!



kimthecat said:


> Its the cheek kissing thing I don't like. It feels so awkward unless its close family.


Yes! The annoying thing is that most of my clients are European so every time we have face-to-face meetings we have to do the whole hugging and cheek kissing thing...


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> New The upward inflection at the end of a sentence !


YES!! Everything they say sounds like a question even when it's not. I believe it started with ''Neighbours''.


----------



## samuelsmiles3

Noushka05. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

My list got insanely long and then I realiesed its nearly all sentences that start with 'people who'....
so Im gonna say that what annoys me are other people!


----------



## Elles

People who try to go posh and French and call their horsey schooling arena ‘ménage’ it totally fails because it’s actually a manège. :Hilarious

Other than that, spelling and grammar fails don’t bother me at all. A lot of people are dyslexic, in a rush, or rubbish at English and I don’t really notice.


----------



## Magyarmum

kimthecat said:


> The American way of writing a date with the month first , then the day .


You'd go mad then living in Hungary because they put everything the wrong way round

With dates it's year, month and day, so today is 2019. 04.04

Also your surname comes first ...... May Theresa Mary

And it goes without saying we drive on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## Jackie C

-People who tell me what shampoo and conditioner I should use, when I have thick curly hair and they have straight thin hair.
-People who decide to stop in doorways and chat.
-Parents who use the entire path with their pushchairs and toddlers, and don't make a single effort to move their children out the way of other pedestrains. It's simply rude.
-Americanisms.
-Over excitable TV presenters.
-Over excitable TV audiences (American-style audiences) who whoop, scream, cheer and clap every thing a celebrity says. 
-Local radio whose presenters shout over each other in a fake mid-Atlantic accent
-People who are that little bit too loud, all of the time. Especially cheerful ones in a morning.
-People who think because I work a lot of nights, I don't need sleep in the day. And that I don't do anything all night as my patients are asleep.

Oh dear. I must stop. I've been working....you guessed it...nights. Finished yesterday morning and I'm knackered.


----------



## Jackie C

I should add that I irritate myself on nights.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> -People who think because I work a lot of nights, I don't need sleep in the day. And that I don't do anything all night as my patients are asleep.


This used to drive me mad when I worked nights on Maternity ! And I could fall out with anyone, including myself, after a stint of nights .


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> YES!! Everything they say sounds like a question even when it's not. I believe it started with ''Neighbours''.


Guilty of that !


----------



## Calvine

I hate queue jumpers with a real murderous loathing.:Shifty


----------



## Calvine

Elles said:


> posh and French


Haha . . .as in ''faux'' leather; pretentious buggers; and ''faux'' fur.


----------



## picaresque

Jackie C said:


> -Over excitable TV presenters.


----------



## Calvine

picaresque said:


> Brits on social media coming out with 'y'all'


Americanisms in general: ''I have GOTTEN a new car'' and the like. I was castigated recently for talking about a ''film'' and was informed (by someone whose native language is not even English) that I meant a MOVIE!!


----------



## Sairy

Oh dear, there are so many things that irritate me that I'm beginning to feel like I should take myself off to an island somewhere! 

- Spitting or littering in the street ENRAGE me. I have been known to tell people off for it! unch

- Bad grammar or spelling. Using the verb version of a word instead of the noun (e.g. Advise instead of advice or practise instead of practice) or the other way around. I say this cautiously in case someone points out errors in my posts 

- People who feel the need to insert the words "like" or "sort of" into general conversation where they are not required, e.g. "We were like walking down the street and saw this sort of shop, so we sort of went inside and there were like loads of really good sort of books in there". STOP IT!!! 

- People who post cryptic Facebook statuses, e.g. "OMG that was so exciting!", or "Had some big news today" or "this is the worst day ever", or they tag themselves as being in hospital. Then when someone comments to ask why their reply is "inbox me" - NO! If you are going to get our attention like that then at least tell us all what is going on!

- People on GSD Facebook groups who STILL bang on about pack theory and being the pack leader. The other day someone got bitten by her dog and was asking for advice. One of the comments told her to be the pack leader - go through doorways first, eat before the dog etc. As if this is some miracle bloomin cure... AHHHH! :Rage

- People who post political statuses on Facebook, but know diddly squat about politics. 

- People who stand in the middle of the aisle in the supermarket chatting whilst the rest of us can't get past to do our shopping. 

- People who let their children run around in restaurants and think it's cute when they come over to your table and stare at you. No, I'm trying to eat my meal - I'd rather not have your child standing right next to me and staring at me with a bogey dangling out of its nose. Thanks.

- People who feel the need to make kissy noises as they walk past my dog. I find it even worse when they don't even bother to stop and fuss her. You've got her attention and now you're just going to walk past and ignore her. Even she is thinking "wtf!?"

- Tailgating. You can see I'm currently overtaking someone and cannot move over so get out of my rectum please. Equally, middle lane hogging is very annoying as well as general lack of motorway etiquette. 

- Groups of people who walk in a long line across the pavement and walk slowly, completely oblivious to the fact that there are people behind who can't get past. 

Many, many more things that I can't bring myself to think of right now. 

I will let myself out!


----------



## mrs phas

People who chew with their mouth open
People who talk with their mouth full
People who put their elbows on table
People who keep their phones open and would rather engage in an electronic device than the person sitting opposite them


----------



## kimthecat

People who join forums to ask for advice and then never come back . I don't bother wasting my time responding with a long post anymore .


----------



## Calvine

Sairy said:


> - People who let their children run around in restaurants


Or feel the need to change a shitty nappy when they are only on the tube for four stops. (True.)


----------



## Sairy

Calvine said:


> Or feel the need to change a shitty nappy when they are only on the tube for four stops. (True.)


Snogging on public transport is also gross, especially when the wet kissy noises are audible :Vomit


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> People who join forums to ask for advice and then never come back


Or within minutes become really foul-mouthed and abusive when the advice they get is not what they expected or wanted.


----------



## Cleo38

When people say "My bad" ….. :Muted

Arrrrghh … I can barely type it as it infuriates me so much


----------



## Calvine

Sairy said:


> Snogging on public transport is also gross, especially when the wet kissy noises are audible


I've seen worse than kissing on the tube!!:Shifty


----------



## picaresque

People who don't teach their children to respect animals.


----------



## Cookielabrador

People who come onto the forum and ask for advice, but they ignore sensible advice given and do whatever the heck they wanted to do in the first place!!!!


----------



## Magyarmum

Drivers who overtake you on blind bends or double white lines ..... accidents waiting to happen!

Truck drivers who bully you by driving 4 inches from your car's backside. 

No, I can't go any faster than 120 kms an hour because my little car's only got a 1 litre engine.

No I can't pull over either because there's no hard shoulder only a b****y deep storm drain to drop into.

Has no one ever told them that the speed limit for trucks is only 90 kms not the 100+ plus that I'm doing?

And, what happens if a pedestrian/child/dog/cat suddenly runs across the road and I have to slam on my brakes - they haven't got a cat in hell's chance of stopping without demolishing my car ..... and me with it!

Makes me SO mad!


----------



## CRL

When they release a new book and it's only available in hard back. If you want the paperback it doesn't release for another year. Now my books in the series don't match

Hardback covers. They get in the way and get crinkled, so I just bin them .

People who can't control their children in public places. I don't need children running around when I'm carrying hot food. 

People who are rude to people who work in shops and the food industry.

Sometimes my friends because of the above. 

Assignments that are 1500 words of self evaluation, Gibbs reflective cycles and swot analysis. Boring!


----------



## PawsOnMe

CRL said:


> When they release a new book and it's only available in hard back. If you want the paperback it doesn't release for another year. Now my books in the series don't match
> 
> Hardback covers. They get in the way and get crinkled, so I just bin them .
> 
> People who can't control their children in public places. I don't need children running around when I'm carrying hot food.
> 
> People who are rude to people who work in shops and the food industry.
> 
> Sometimes my friends because of the above.
> 
> Assignments that are 1500 words of self evaluation, Gibbs reflective cycles and swot analysis. Boring!


Ooh the book formats being released at different times irritates me too especially when covers in a series don't follow the same style and just look awful on a bookshelf.

Another is authors that seem to forget to finish a series before starting on a bunch of others or have years between releases.


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> I've seen worse than kissing on the tube!!:Shifty


 Ugh !


----------



## O2.0

When the forum's 'new posts' page is completely cluttered with spam for counterfeit money. 
So annoying


----------



## CRL

PawsOnMe said:


> Ooh the book formats being released at different times irritates me too especially when covers in a series don't follow the same style and just look awful on a bookshelf.
> 
> Another is authors that seem to forget to finish a series before starting on a bunch of others or have years between releases.


I've got 2 series that are never going to be completed .it's so irritating especially as they are both great series that I reread.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Adults who let their kids run up to, and try to pet a dog, without checking it's OK.

My partner not putting stuff back from where he got it! I'm forever reminding him at the end of the day or clearing stuff away.

Odd layouts at supermarkets - took forever trying to find tin foil once. Ended up finding it down the cleaning isle


----------



## bogdog

People (especially children) assuming your dogs are there for them to pet without asking you first.


----------



## kimthecat

Having to click l accept cookies every single time l look at a website.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Having to click l accept cookies every single time l look at a website.


YES!!!


----------



## Magyarmum

kimthecat said:


> Having to click l accept cookies every single time l look at a website.


And in my case very often then having to wait for the website to translate from whatever language it happens to be in, into English!


----------



## KittenEevee26

It's not petty but I'm a quiet introverted person who struggles to get my voice heard. It really annoys me when people are talking and ask me a question and so I respond for someone to talk over the top of me or interrupt me to which it knocks my confidence and I end up retreating into my shell again, happens all the time.


----------



## lullabydream

This is probably just my household

Can please someone replace the toilet roll if you use it all 
Can you also please pop the inner tube in the recycling bin situated right next to the toilet too. I don't find toilet roll inners pretty as ornaments on the cistern, left near the sink or dropped on the floor for the toilet roll fairy to pick them up!


----------



## Jackie C

picaresque said:


>


Yes, I saw that a few days ago, it's hilarious.


----------



## Guest

Oh I’ve got another one. People who wander through the supermarket car park like they own the place, ignoring all the cars that have to stop so they don’t run them over. It’s a road, people!


----------



## Jackie C

People who think their children are the centre of the universe, and allow them to misbehave and run around in pubs, nice cafe's, bars and restaurants disturbing other paying customers, and treating it like a McDonald's or home.


----------



## Guest

Jackie C said:


> People who think their children are the centre of the universe, and allow them to misbehave and run around in pubs, nice cafe's, bars and restaurants disturbing other paying customers, and treating it like a McDonald's or home.


Absolutely!!! My mum and I always get on our soapboxes and talk about how these days people don't seem to realise that when you have kids you can't do all the things you used to do because some places and situations are just not appropriate for kids.


----------



## SusieRainbow

And what about the parents that amble through car parks glued to their phones,oblivious to the whereabouts of their small children , and treat you like a child abductor when you snatch said child away from the wheels of a reversing car !
Unbelievable .


----------



## Sairy

STOP LEAVING CRUMBS IN THE BUTTER!!! unch


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> People who think their children are the centre of the universe, and allow them to misbehave and run around in pubs, nice cafe's, bars and restaurants disturbing other paying customers, and treating it like a McDonald's or home.


I never let my child run around in McDonald's either.

How are kids to know the difference between one eatery or another?

IMO the parents' attitude is "whatever, so long as I can eat my meal in peace!" - sod the rest of us


----------



## Calvine

HarlequinCat said:


> Odd layouts at supermarkets -


Or changing where everything is (which apparently is a deliberate and crafty marketing ploy to make you see/buy more things . . . does not work with me, I just get p***ed off and leave). I remember I once asked an assistant where the eggs were, and she replied that they were where the sugar USED to be. This left me in a bit of a quandary as I had never bought sugar there.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> I never let my child run around in McDonald's either.
> 
> How are kids to know the difference between one eatery or another?
> 
> IMO the parents' attitude is "whatever, so long as I can eat my meal in peace!" - sod the rest of us





McKenzie said:


> Absolutely!!! My mum and I always get on our soapboxes and talk about how these days people don't seem to realise that when you have kids you can't do all the things you used to do because some places and situations are just not appropriate for kids.


When we went out when I was little, it was a treat. You sat down, you talked, you didn't shout or scream. We certainly didn't run around! I'm not saying we were immaculately behaved, but there was a line we didn't cross. If we were in a "posh" place (as we called it), we _certainly_ didn't misbehave. If we did, it was dealt with. Trouble is, some people think their children are the centre of the universe, and just can't be arsed dealing with them. 
I also think there are some places which aren't appropriate for children: end of. I want to go places where there are no children.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> Or changing where everything is (which apparently is a deliberate and crafty marketing ploy to make you see/buy more things . . . does not work with me, I just get p***ed off and leave). I remember I once asked an assistant where the eggs were, and she replied that they were where the sugar USED to be. This left me in a bit of a quandary as I had never bought sugar there.


Me too. It's the same when the supermarkets start playing Christmas music in October. It doesn't make me want to buy Xmas stuff, it makes me want to leave the shop asap. I told Asda this on their twitter feed, but they just told me not to be a Xmas Grump. I told them that I'm not, but I don't want Xmas rammed down my throat.


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> Me too. It's the same when the supermarkets start playing Christmas music in October. It doesn't make me want to buy Xmas stuff, it makes me want to leave the shop asap. I told Asda this on their twitter feed, but they just told me not to be a Xmas Grump. I told them that I'm not, but I don't want Xmas rammed down my throat.


 But the shops are so damned greedy now, that all the (so-called) ''seasonal'' goods are a season ahead of time. The minute Xmas is over they have valentine cards in the shops, Easter eggs in February, Hallowe'en in September and Harrods have a Xmas tree in August ''so the children can see it before they go back to school''. All of the supermarkets trying to get their ''seasonal'' goods on show, and, more importantly, sold, before the next store. And people fall for it. I see people lugging great tins of sweets and biscuits (special offer two for a tenner) across the car park months before Xmas, as if they think they are likely to have sold out by December.


----------



## NaomiM

Jackie C said:


> When we went out when I was little, it was a treat. You sat down, you talked, you didn't shout or scream. We certainly didn't run around! I'm not saying we were immaculately behaved, but there was a line we didn't cross. If we were in a "posh" place (as we called it), we _certainly_ didn't misbehave. If we did, it was dealt with. Trouble is, some people think their children are the centre of the universe, and just can't be arsed dealing with them.
> I also think there are some places which aren't appropriate for children: end of. I want to go places where there are no children.


I agree with all this to a certain extent, but as a mum of three young children, one of whom has autism, I've also been on the receiving end of other people (mainly older men, who presumably either never had children themselves or weren't very involved in their upbringing as it was considered the woman's job back then) having a go at me for my children's behaviour when I'm clearly doing my best to control them, but it's not always that easy.

One case in point - I had to take my baby to the GP during the school holidays, meaning I had the older two in tow. We had a long wait and my baby was feeling unwell and therefore screaming, so I tried to comfort her (and reduce the noise for the other patients) by breastfeeding her as discreetly as possible. Meanwhile, my older two were bored and began chasing each other around, playing a game. I did try to tell them to sit down, but my autistic son can definitely have selective hearing when he wants to, and his younger sister follows his lead. There was little I could physically do without dislodging my breastfeeding baby, which would have resulted in her also screaming.

I then received a lecture from an older man on how this is a doctor's surgery, not a playground, and I should control my children. I was already stressed and embarrassed by the situation, and it left me in tears.

Maybe I could have kept my kids quiet by letting them play a game on my phone, but then I'd probably have been judged by giving them too much "screen time"...


----------



## Dave S

"I then received a lecture from an older man on how this is a doctor's surgery, not a playground, and I should control my children. I was already stressed and embarrassed by the situation, and it left me in tears."

That is so sad and upsetting. That old guy should shut up and mind his own. I have been in situations in the workplace where a mother has been sorry about their children but I always say that we were all children once and they should be able to express themselves providing they do not come to or cause any harm, and I worked in a car showroom with very expensive cars on display.

If I was at the doctors and saw that situation I may have engaged the children in conversation, in your full view, to stop any stress, especially as you were pre-occupied.

And this ….


Jackie C said:


> and just can't be arsed dealing with them.


Should be "can't be *asked....." * (just thought I would mention it)


----------



## kimthecat

Older men on the telly wearing beards , they look like they have dead stoats stuck to their faces . Ugh !


----------



## Dave S

kimthecat said:


> New Older men on the telly wearing beards , they look like they have dead stoats stuck to their faces . Ugh !


Not Jeremy Corbyn again please.


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> Not Jeremy Corbyn again please.


:Hilarious I was thinking of Graham Norton


----------



## Jaf

I don’t really like kids until they’re about 14, teenagers are hilarious. In this bit of Spain though kids are taken everywhere. I won’t pretend they’re perfect but they’re pretty good. The fiestas at 8pm to 4am (far later than me!). If kids are going to behave they need to learn how to do it. Rather that than when I was a kid in England and no restaurant would let us in. I remember waiting in the car because I wasn’t allowed in the pub.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Xmas instead of Christmas gets me so mad.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy Paws said:


> Xmas instead of Christmas gets me so mad.


Me too,hate it !!


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> Xmas instead of Christmas gets me so mad.


 Also when its referred to as a Winter Holiday .


----------



## SusieRainbow

Blasphemy. 
I actually find it incredibly offensive.


----------



## Calvine

I hate it when people start a text or a post with ''So''. It is unbelievably meaningless.
As in: ''So, I have three dogs'', or ''So, I think my cat may be pregnant''. It adds absolutely nothing to the meaning of the sentence, but it's something I have noticed very recently, even from people who normally write correctly and sensibly (one of them a university lecturer).


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> I hate it when people start a text or a post with ''So''. It is unbelievably meaningless.
> As in: ''So, I have three dogs'', or ''So, I think my cat may be pregnant''. It adds absolutely nothing to the meaning of the sentence, but it's something I have noticed very recently, even from people who normally write correctly and sensibly (one of them a university lecturer).


Oh dear that's something I'm guilty of doing but not in the same way you've illustrated above. I tend to do it to add emphasis to the point I'm trying to make or the question I'm asking ..... at least that's my reasoning for what it's worth!


----------



## NaomiM

Calvine said:


> I hate it when people start a text or a post with ''So''. It is unbelievably meaningless.
> As in: ''So, I have three dogs'', or ''So, I think my cat may be pregnant''. It adds absolutely nothing to the meaning of the sentence, but it's something I have noticed very recently, even from people who normally write correctly and sensibly (one of them a university lecturer).


I have caught myself doing this 

To my mind, it implies, "I'm about to begin an anecdote or raise a point for discussion". Sometimes jumping straight in with said anecdote/discussion point can seem a bit blunt and feel as if it needs an introduction of some sort, and the word "So" solves this in an informal way.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## CollieSlave

Another Americanism - the horrid "train station"!! We invented railways and for nearly two hundred years have had "railway stations": why must we copy, yet again, the Yanks?? And UK tv dramas where American terms appear - "Midsomer Murders" is bad - a 12-bore shotgun was referred to as a 12-gauge shotgun, "leverage" pronounced as "levverage" (the e sounded as in egg). How many US tv dramas would be given UK pronunciations for showing here???? Are the Americans too thick to understand subtle differences in language?


----------



## Happy Paws2

CollieSlave said:


> *Another Americanism - the horrid "train station"!! We invented railways and for nearly two hundred years have had "railway stations": why must we copy, yet again, the Yanks??* And UK tv dramas where American terms appear - "Midsomer Murders" is bad - a 12-bore shotgun was referred to as a 12-gauge shotgun, "leverage" pronounced as "levverage" (the e sounded as in egg). How many US tv dramas would be given UK pronunciations for showing here???? Are the Americans too thick to understand subtle differences in language?


That drives us mad, my OH was a Train Driver of over 40 years and every time he hears some on TV say train station he goes mad. I can't understand why we have to change our language to suit the yanks (that's the way it\ seems anyway) and the date thing I hate as well.


----------



## Sairy

Hmm not sure it's a great idea to be putting down a whole nation or referring to them as "yanks" on a public forum, especially given that some of the members on here are American :Meh


----------



## Bisbow

My OH opens a drawer to look for something, finds it and walks away without closing the drawer ALWAYS

It drives me mad and often bruised when I don't spot it


----------



## Calvine

Bisbow said:


> My OH opens a drawer to look for something, finds it and walks away without closing the drawer ALWAYS


If I ever did that, there would be a cat asleep in there by the time I went to close it, regardless of its contents!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sairy said:


> Hmm not sure it's a great idea to be putting down a whole nation or referring to them as "yanks" on a public forum, especially given that some of the members on here are American :Meh


and what would you like me to call them, Americans have been know a Yanks as long as I can remember and that a long time.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> and what would you like me to call them, Americans have been know a Yanks as long as I can remember and that a long time.


 I thought the Americans called themselves Yanks except for ones in the South,
"
The name Yank is of Native American origin and means "U.S. Northerner." The origin is the culture in which the name originated, or in the case of a word--the language in which it most appears.

Diminutive of the word Yankee, a colloquial term given to Northerners in the U.S. Civil War. Yankee, itself, is fabled to be a Native American pronunciation of the Dutch word "Engles," which means English (referring to English settlers in New England). "

I don't like being referred to as The Brits.


----------



## Dave S

Hidden charges...………..

Restaurants who include an automatic "Service Charge" or "Tip" on the bill and do not say.

I was caught out last Friday night when the family all went out - 6 adults and a child - I was paying (again) and it came to just over £200.
I gave the waitress my card and paid. 
I declined to include a tip that was an option on the PDQ machine as that would be taxable, my wife gave her a £20 tip in her hand.
Next day wife was looking at the bill and there was an £18 service charge.

£38 tip, good job I declined the one on the pdq machine as well otherwise the tip could be larger than the meal cost.

I shall be more careful next time.


----------



## Sairy

Happy Paws said:


> and what would you like me to call them, Americans have been know a Yanks as long as I can remember and that a long time.


I was more referring to the connotation by someone else of Americans being "too thick to understand subtle differences in language". I've always understood the term "yank" to be derogatory, although I could be wrong. However, I do think that coupled with the insult of them being thick it doesn't sound great. Just my opinion.


----------



## O2.0

I don't think Yank is any more derogatory than Kiwi, Brit, Aussie... However, I will say I've never heard an American refer to themselves as a Yank - doesn't mean it doesn't happen, just not something I've heard. 
As for language, I don't know of any Americans asking anyone to adopt the American style of speech. If people choose to do so it's on them as far as I can tell. 
Besides which, there is no 'one' type of American speech any more than everyone in the UK sounds like the queen. It's a diverse country with diverse speech patterns and phrases.


----------



## kimthecat

Sairy said:


> I was more referring to the connotation by someone else of Americans being "too thick to understand subtle differences in language". I've always understood the term "yank" to be derogatory, although I could be wrong. However, I do think that coupled with the insult of them being thick it doesn't sound great. Just my opinion.


Then why not say something to the person who asked Are they too thick etc ? 

There may well be British people who say Yanks in a derogatory or sneery way but generally it is not an insult .

https://www.quora.com/Is-the-term-yank-offensive-to-Americans-And-if-so-why


----------



## Sairy

kimthecat said:


> Then why not say something to the person who asked Are they too thick etc ?
> 
> There may well be British people who say Yanks in a derogatory or sneery way but generally it is not an insult .
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Is-the-term-yank-offensive-to-Americans-And-if-so-why


Because several people referred to Americans as "yanks", not just one. Anyway, it was just an observation and I have no desire to get into an argument. Pretty much the only times I have heard the word "yank" have been when it has been coupled with an insult so I have always understood it to be a derogatory term. It has now been explained that it is not offensive, so that's fine.

Over and out.


----------



## CollieSlave

Sairy said:


> I was more referring to the connotation by someone else of Americans being "too thick to understand subtle differences in language". I've always understood the term "yank" to be derogatory, although I could be wrong. However, I do think that coupled with the insult of them being thick it doesn't sound great. Just my opinion.


Right. I am the one who made the so-called "insult". _It was a rhetorical question_ - I was irritated by the BRITISH use of Americanisms in BRITISH tv dramas, presumably because they flog these to the USA tv market and want to make it easy for the American (I avoid the use of Yank; please note) audience to engage with the subtleties of the programme. I imagine that the USA citizens are quite capable of dealing with BRITISH use of language: hence my irritation. My criticism was aimed at the British - not the Americans!


----------



## O2.0

Sairy said:


> It has now been explained that it is not offensive, so that's fine.


Yank is not offensive, how it's said can be though  Coupled with "are they too thick to understand subtle differences in language"? yeah... not cool. 
I appreciate you saying something, even though it's okay 

But also, meh... It's one person on a forum, getting upset over train vs. railway. I mean, it's not like we're trying to pronounce aluminum


----------



## Elles

Coincidentally. One of the first questions everyone asks in a game I play online is ‘where are you from?’ And the new guy who joined last night answered ‘I’m a yank. Houston Tx. 

Ok. I’m a Brit. Ide Ex.


----------



## Calvine

CollieSlave said:


> I was irritated by the BRITISH use of Americanisms


Aren't we all? A friend of mine visited America last year and since the visit insists on using ''gotten'' for ''got'', ''Mom'' instead of the previous ''Mum'', ''gas station'' for ''garage'' or ''filling station'', ''cookies'' instead of ''biscuits'', ''yard'' instead of ''garden'' and, wait for it, . . . ''sidewalk'' instead of ''pavement''. It really grates on me. Not sure why people think it's ''cool'' to do this. I doubt they would come back from Australia talking about a ''dunny'' or ''thunderbox'' instead of lavatory, or keep saying ''fair dinkum'' or ''let's go this arvo'' (afternoon). I have a friend who starts his emails with ''G'day'', but he is a genuine Ozzie .


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> Aren't we all? A friend of mine visited America last year and since the visit insists on using ''gotten'' for ''got'', '*'Mom'' instead of the previous ''Mum''*, ''gas station'' for ''garage'' or ''filling station'', ''cookies'' instead of ''biscuits'', ''yard'' instead of ''garden'' and, wait for it, . . . ''sidewalk'' instead of ''pavement''. It really grates on me. Not sure why people think it's ''cool'' to do this. I doubt they would come back from Australia talking about a ''dunny'' or ''thunderbox'' instead of lavatory, or keep saying ''fair dinkum'' or ''let's go this arvo'' (afternoon). I have a friend who starts his emails with ''G'day'', but he is a genuine Ozzie .


I've said Mom since a child my Mom and Dad and Grandparents have always used it and so do all my friends, so it's nothing to do with America.


----------



## O2.0

Am I the only one who enjoys the incredible variety of the English language? 
If someone has spent a summer in England and comes home testing out Britishisms and a new accent, cool. Why not? 
I'm one who tends to pick up expressions and intonations the more I'm around them. When in Rome...


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Happy Paws said:


> I've said Mom since a child my Mom and Dad and Grandparents have always used it and so do all my friends, so it's nothing to do with America.


It`s a reginal thing in the UK isn't it? Some regions more likely to say mom than mum, it is mum for me but my husband who comes from the Birmingham area says Mom.
I must admit I hate hearing gas station and fire truck. Our local weekly newspaper has started writing `Fire trucks attended....`


----------



## Happy Paws2

3dogs2cats said:


> It`s a reginal thing in the UK isn't it? Some regions more likely to say mom than mum, it is mum for me but my *husband who comes from the Birmingham area says Mom.*
> I must admit I hate hearing gas station and fire truck. Our local weekly newspaper has started writing `Fire trucks attended....`


That's the area I come from Sutton Coldfield just north of Birmingham.


----------



## HarlequinCat

O2.0 said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys the incredible variety of the English language?
> If someone has spent a summer in England and comes home testing out Britishisms and a new accent, cool. Why not?
> I'm one who tends to pick up expressions and intonations the more I'm around them. When in Rome...


Its peoples personal preferences. Some people can be annoyed by it, others can find it interesting. Nowt wrong with that. I'm sure you can still appreciate all the differences in different areas.
I don't think I could even pick up a different accent that quick. I'm northern and still have my accent and phrases that sometimes confuses my Southern partner, even though I've lived here a few years .


----------



## HarlequinCat

Hmm another thing that annoys me is when I've used the shower in the bath after a family member and they haven't removed their hair from the plug :Yuck.


----------



## Calvine

Calvine said:


> 'Mom'' instead of the previous ''Mum''


Sure, no problems with that: some people use''Mum'' or ''Mummy'', some use ''Mother'' . . . but as I suggested in my post (or tried to), this ''Mom'' was not used until after the visit to Washington. Pre-Washington her mother had been ''Mum''.


----------



## Calvine

3dogs2cats said:


> fire truck.


Never heard that!!


----------



## O2.0

HarlequinCat said:


> Its peoples personal preferences. Some people can be annoyed by it, others can find it interesting. Nowt wrong with that. I'm sure you can still appreciate all the differences in different areas.
> I don't think I could even pick up a different accent that quick. I'm northern and still have my accent and phrases that sometimes confuses my Southern partner, even though I've lived here a few years .


I pick up accents very easily, often without meaning to. 
Half my schooling was with British teachers, the other half with American, and I grew up bilingual. I can't spell  and I don't know how to pronounce half the words in English, borrowed words I tend to pronounce with their original language pronunciation which some people find pretentious... My northern American family thinks I have a southern accent and my Southern friends say I sound like a yankee (term for people from above the Mason/Dixon line).
I'm also fluent in French but speak it with a Spanish accent.
Go figure


----------



## Linda Weasel

Calvine said:


> Another I hate: ''He was talking to John and I'' instead of ''John and ME''. You would not say, ''He was talking to I and John'', or ''He was talking to I''.
> He was talking to John and he was talking to me, therefore he was talking to John and me.


Lots of people don't know the rule; take out one person and if it still makes sense then it's right.

My current pet hate is 'myself', as in 'please respond to myself' used instead of just 'me'.


----------



## Linda Weasel

This week it’s people who stand right behind you in a queue. As in RIGHT BEHIND, as close as they can get, literally breathing down your neck. Give me some space!

Oh, and the misuse of the word ‘literally’, for example ‘I was literally over the moon’.


----------



## kimthecat

3dogs2cats said:


> It`s a reginal thing in the UK isn't it? Some regions more likely to say mom than mum, it is mum for me but my husband who comes from the Birmingham area says Mom.
> I must admit I hate hearing gas station and fire truck. Our local weekly newspaper has started writing `Fire trucks attended....`


My dad and his mum were from up North and he used to say Mam .
I confess to saying train station and guys. 

I love the US tv programmes especially the comedies.

I do get annoyed when you buy products and the instructions are in American English . 
I think the English language spelling is hard due to the influence of the French etc. e.g Berkshire is pronounced Barkshire.


----------



## O2.0

English is hard.....


----------



## Calvine

Linda Weasel said:


> 'please respond to myself'


We used to get correspondence with something like: ''Could I draw this to the attention of your _goodselves'' - _very quaint!



Linda Weasel said:


> Oh, and the misuse of the word 'literally',


And excessive use of the word ''basically'' when it is really not necessary.


----------



## Magyarmum

Just thought of something else that annoys me intensely!

People who pile dirty dishes, plates, knives, saucepan lids etc into the sink instead of stacking them up on the side!


----------



## bogdog

I can't stand when people say 'good dog' when the beast is lunging, foaming at the mouth trying to rip someone's throat out.


----------



## bogdog

I don't like the use of spay and neuter instead of spay and castrate (= neutering)


----------



## bogdog

Stupid phrases such as 'run it up the flagpole.... '


----------



## Jaf

People eating. I want to stick my fingers in my ears and close my eyes.

Close your mouths! Stop pushing every last scrap of food around your plate! It’s like chalk on a blackboard.


----------



## picaresque

bogdog said:


> I don't like the use of spay and neuter instead of spay and castrate (= neutering)


I can tolerate the above but speuter is unforgivable :Stop


----------



## willowtheunicorn

My colleague who acts like I am her PA (I am not) 

The same colleague who ask our boss every time if she can go to the toilet or take a personal phone call when she knows damn well that she can (brown-nosing) 

When people sound F but mean TH. 

(I'm at work rn, can you tell? )


----------



## Jackie C

Dave S said:


> Hidden charges...………..
> 
> Restaurants who include an automatic "Service Charge" or "Tip" on the bill and do not say.
> .


This annoys me. If _I'm _paying,_ I_ like to decide how much I will give on tip. If the service is good, I will be more generous. If it's crap, I give less (or none). If a waiter or waitress is grumpy, or just slams food on the table without saying anything, they don't deserve the same tip as someone who smiles, is knowledgeable and friendly. I also prefer to pay a tip in cash, instead of the risk of the restaurant keeping the money (which a lot of places do).

Some places will now put 15% on, erm... I don't think so!


----------



## Happy Paws2

I know you'll think I silly, but this really annoyed me and saddened me.
https://www.bradford.co.uk/annabelle.html


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> guys.


At one time ''guys'' were male (only male). Suddenly females became ''guys'' too. People also refer to their cats as ''guys''!


----------



## Calvine

I dislike the way so many people say ''draw-ring'' with an invisible R instead of drawing. I saw-ra-cat in the garden. Newsreaders do it constantly; I just heard on the radio (in connection with Brexit) ''a withdraw-ral agreement''.


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws said:


> I know you'll think I silly, but this really annoyed me and saddened me.
> https://www.bradford.co.uk/annabelle.html


Yeah, it's weird. I don't like that it's been anthropomorphised. If it was a kid's toy, fine, but these are aimed at older children and adults.


----------



## Jaf

kaitee said:


> When people sound F but mean TH.


I make a F for both apparently. I can't hear the difference.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> At one time ''guys'' were male (only male). Suddenly females became ''guys'' too. People also refer to their cats as ''guys''!


You know, I really don't mind it. In fact, I quite like it, although it depends on where and who says it, and who I'm with. If I'm with my husband or friends in a trendy bar or restaurant, it's fine. If I'm in a "posh" restaurant, no. Or in a bank or lawyers office, no. I prefer something more formal. If I'm with my mother, no. 
I've even used it myself, but it depends on the ages of the people. People who are younger than me, say 20s or 30s, I would use it. Older people than me, probably not.

In an informal setting, I think it's modern and fine, and what else could you use for a group of people? It's gender-neutral and I'm happy with it. I realise some people think it's female-minimising, but I can't think what else could be used. Sometimes "sir/madam" or "ladies and gentlemen" is too formal.


----------



## Jackie C

Me.
I annoy myself sometimes.


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> Yeah, it's weird. I don't like that it's been anthropomorphised. If it was a kid's toy, fine, but these are aimed at older children and adults.


Me too: I hate it when people dress up their pets to make them look ''cutesie-pie'' for photos. I can't help thinking there is something a bit degrading about it . . . but each to his own I suppose.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws said:


> I know you'll think I silly, but this really annoyed me and saddened me.
> https://www.bradford.co.uk/annabelle.html


That is creepy.


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> You know, I really don't mind it. In fact, I quite like it, although it depends on where and who says it, and who I'm with. If I'm with my husband or friends in a trendy bar or restaurant, it's fine. If I'm in a "posh" restaurant, no. Or in a bank or lawyers office, no. I prefer something more formal. If I'm with my mother, no.
> I've even used it myself, but it depends on the ages of the people. People who are younger than me, say 20s or 30s, I would use it. Older people than me, probably not.
> 
> In an informal setting, I think it's modern and fine, and what else could you use for a group of people? It's gender-neutral and I'm happy with it. I realise some people think it's female-minimising, but I can't think what else could be used. Sometimes "sir/madam" or "ladies and gentlemen" is too formal.


 I was not saying there's anything wrong with ''guys'', just that it now such a very ubiquitous expression used for so many occasions and is an example of how language changes/mutates over the generations..


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> You know, I really don't mind it. In fact, I quite like it, although it depends on where and who says it, and who I'm with. If I'm with my husband or friends in a trendy bar or restaurant, it's fine. If I'm in a "posh" restaurant, no. Or in a bank or lawyers office, no. I prefer something more formal. If I'm with my mother, no.
> I've even used it myself, but it depends on the ages of the people. People who are younger than me, say 20s or 30s, I would use it. Older people than me, probably not.
> 
> In an informal setting, I think it's modern and fine, and what else could you use for a group of people? It's gender-neutral and I'm happy with it. I realise some people think it's female-minimising, but I can't think what else could be used. Sometimes "sir/madam" or "ladies and gentlemen" is too formal.


' Peeps '?


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> ' Peeps '?


Aaaaaargh!! Behave!!! I'd forgotten about that little gem.


----------



## Jackie C

[/url]


SusieRainbow said:


> ' Peeps '?


LOL! NO!   [url=http://www.mysmiley.net]


----------



## Jackie C

12 1/2hrs shifts (nights and days). People think it's great!
Yes, I am used to them and as I work a lot of weekends, it's nice to have days off in the week, like today. It's also great having more days off. But people don't realise that it's still full-time, and I am more exhausted on my days off. I've just done two longs days, Sunday & Monday and I've got a headache/hangover-type feeling due to dehydration and being very very busy at work. I need those days off (as much as anyone else).

People who think ICU nurses sit on their arse all day.

Other nurses who think ICU nurses do nothing all day and don't realise what we do. 
When I visited my mother-in-law in hospital, a health-care assistant was talking to me, and said (about another patient), "I've just washed his hair, as the ICU nurses haven't bothered washing his hair whilst he was there." She looked shocked when I said, "Yeah, they just saved his life instead and he was probably too unstable to have his hair washed."

People who say they "hate cats" or "hate dogs". I don't hate any animal. I _prefer_ cats to dogs, and some big dogs make me nervous, and some breeds I dislike, but never hate.

The fact I'm on nights both Sunday and Monday, and will have to wait until Tuesday to watch the premier of Game of Thrones. I will have to completely avoid the internet.


----------



## ForestWomble

One thing that annoys me is how under payed and over worked and under appreciated nurses are.


----------



## Lurcherlad

When sales callers call me by my first name 

Also when I say “not interested” to whatever they’re selling they ask me “why not?”


----------



## Jackie C

opps edited


----------



## Jackie C

Animallover26 said:


> Talking about nurses, one thing that annoys me is how under payed and over worked and under appreciated they are.


I thought you said, "Talking about nurses" annoys you. And that is annoys you that people talk about how underpaid they are.


----------



## Jackie C

The fact that it's 2.15pm and I'm still not dressed as I keep coming on here.


----------



## ForestWomble

Jackie C said:


> I thought you said, "Talking about nurses" annoys you. And that is annoys you that people talk about how underpaid they are.


Now I'm confused lol

Maybe I need to reword my post


----------



## ForestWomble

I've just edited my post so it can't be miss-read.


----------



## KittenEevee26

I recently had a smear test back in February and I've still not got my results. I phoned my gp and they said my results will take another few weeks and I'll get my results in the post. I understand it must be a busy time for everyone involved with lots of people going for their smear test. I'm just trying to control my anxiety and be patient and try to not worry until I get the results.


----------



## Lurcherlad

KittenEevee26 said:


> I recently had a smear test back in February and I've still not got my results. I phoned my gp and they said my results will take another few weeks and I'll get my results in the post. I understand it must be a busy time for everyone involved with lots of people going for their smear test. I'm just trying to control my anxiety and be patient and try to not worry until I get the results.


Not great though 

It normally takes a couple of weeks here, but some health authorities services are dire and there are backlogs 

So much for being a developed nation


----------



## Jackie C

Clothes shops for women on the high street:

Trousers with an inside leg of 36", so I have 6 inches of trouser that is too long. Why can't places do various leg lengths?
It feels that clothes that are made for women who are aged 18, a size 8 and 5ft 10 and have no curves. (Not that there is anything wrong with that shape, but most of us aren't).
The fact that I'm a size 14 and am mostly a size "large" despite having a healthy BMI.
Long dresses that an average woman can't wear without 6 inch heels. Ridiculous.
Trousers that fit nicely on the waist, but are then tight on the hips, so I have a camel toe.
Jeggings.
The trend that men have in wearing suits that are too small, are about an inch and a half too short on the leg, so you see an inch of sock, and the trousers are skinny-fit. Nothing worse than an ill-fitting suit that is too small deliberately. 
Bras. Annoying things and uncomfortable.
Socks that ride down constantly.
My work trousers. I don't know how they make them, but if you get ones that fit you on the waist and hips, they look like clown-trousers on the legs.
Simple "fitted" t-shirts that make my boobs look massive, even though I'm a 14. 
Buttoned-up shirts. Impossible unless you're a C-cup or less.
High heels that are ridiculously high, and people who buy then. You look like a tottering idiot when you walk.

OMG! I'm really on one today. I'm having a lazy day, as I'm tired and grumpy.....not that you can tell.


----------



## Raggie08

People who do 'I'm leaving' posts on forums if they don't like replies they get. If you're going, then leave, no need to make a song and dance over it x


----------



## KittenEevee26

......


----------



## Calvine

KittenEevee26 said:


> lots of people going for their smear test


 I guess it is. Over the last couple of months I have regularly seen ads on TV telling women to get it done (which I never noticed in the past) . . . maybe people are taking notice.


----------



## Calvine

I get really annoyed when I see people driving while using a mobile. Saw a coach-driver the other day, actually texting. Left hand holding mobile AND steering wheel and right hand keying in the words. I could see him quite clearly via his big wing mirror. The coach had no pax, but even so. . . and of course it's especially stupid when the coach had the name of his company emblazoned along the back and sides.


----------



## Jackie C

Hangovers.


----------



## KittenEevee26

I was so looking forward to this weekend, I've been looking forward for it for months. We travel down and our hotel is not what we expected from the pictures, we go into our room, it's dirty and the bathroom is disgusting, and the room next to us has their music playing and they are screeching, we ask to be moved to be told the hotel is fully booked, but we managed to move after complaining more. Our next room is quiet but smells like stale body odour, I keep dry heaving. The bedding smells and I wake up at half 12 to people screaming outside our room. I wake up also at half 4 to some commotion. 
I'm so disappointed for the price we paid and the pictures online looked so pretty. I'm really angry. I feel like my weekend has been ruined.


----------



## Lurcherlad

KittenEevee26 said:


> I was so looking forward to this weekend, I've been looking forward for it for months. We travel down and our hotel is not what we expected from the pictures, we go into our room, it's dirty and the bathroom is disgusting, and the room next to us has their music playing and they are screeching, we ask to be moved to be told the hotel is fully booked, but we managed to move after complaining more. Our next room is quiet but smells like stale body odour, I keep dry heaving. The bedding smells and I wake up at half 12 to people screaming outside our room. I wake up also at half 4 to some commotion.
> I'm so disappointed for the price we paid and the pictures online looked so pretty. I'm really angry. I feel like my weekend has been ruined.


Have you paid in advance?

I'd be inclined to ask for a refund (or refuse to pay except for the one night) and go somewhere else or come home tbh 

Make sure you leave a review on Tripadvisor.


----------



## Jackie C

KittenEevee26 said:


> I was so looking forward to this weekend, I've been looking forward for it for months. We travel down and our hotel is not what we expected from the pictures, we go into our room, it's dirty and the bathroom is disgusting, and the room next to us has their music playing and they are screeching, we ask to be moved to be told the hotel is fully booked, but we managed to move after complaining more. Our next room is quiet but smells like stale body odour, I keep dry heaving. The bedding smells and I wake up at half 12 to people screaming outside our room. I wake up also at half 4 to some commotion.
> I'm so disappointed for the price we paid and the pictures online looked so pretty. I'm really angry. I feel like my weekend has been ruined.


I hate it when people have no consideration for others. ie: When people are on holiday in a hotel and come in nosily, disturbing other guests, shouting or having loud, long conversations on corridors outside other people's rooms. 
I don't mind a "basic" hotel if you've not paid much, but if you've paid a decent amount, I want more than basic, and I want something nice and cosy, that is at least clean and doesn't stink!


----------



## kimthecat

Kids riding motor bikes through the woods.


----------



## Elles

People YELLING in posts. :Bag

I think a lot of these complaints aren’t petty though. People using mobile phones whilst driving isn’t petty, it’s dangerous and causes accidents and death.


----------



## lorilu

I didn't realize this had expanded to be about all petty things not just on line stuff.

You want to know what bugs me? People who drag their feet when they walk. Scuff scuff scuff scuff. Ugh it makes me crazy. Just pick up your damn feet for crying out loud!


----------



## SusieRainbow

'Going Potty ' !


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> I didn't realize this had expanded to be about all petty things not just on line stuff.
> 
> You want to know what bugs me? * People who drag their feet when they walk. Scuff scuff scuff scuff. Ugh it makes me crazy.* *Just pick up your damn feet for crying out loud*!


I wish I could but after having two strokes I can't, I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws said:


> I wish I could but after having two strokes I can't, I'm sure I'm not the only one.


Possibly not. But I doubt the vast majority of people I encounter dragging their feet have had strokes. And (next part said with affection and humor, not snarky) it is you who started this thread inviting us to share our petty annoyances so it's no good trying to take it personally!


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> Possibly not. But I doubt the vast majority of people I encounter dragging their feet have had strokes. And (next part said with affection and humor, not snarky) it is you who started this thread inviting us to share our petty annoyances so it's* no good trying to take it personally!*


I wasn't and wouldn't, I was just making the point not everyone does it on purpose.


----------



## ForestWomble

I have a partially blocked toilet (bowl does empty but slowly) and apparently it's not urgent, not having a repair until the end of the month!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy Paws said:


> I wasn't and wouldn't, I was just making the point not everyone does it on purpose.


I guess @lorilu was referring more to the youths of today shuffling about with their jeans exposing most of their underpants.
And while we're on that subject - youths shuffling about with their jeans at half mast !


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> I wasn't and wouldn't, I was just making the point not everyone does it on purpose.


Absolutely.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Animallover26 said:


> I have a partially blocked toilet (bowl does empty but slowly) and apparently it's not urgent, not having a repair until the end of the month!


Buy a plunger


----------



## Lurcherlad

“Putting the baby down” instead of “putting the baby to bed”.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws said:


> I wasn't and wouldn't, I was just making the point not everyone does it on purpose.


yes, you did take it personally based on your reply.



Happy Paws said:


> I wish I could but after having two strokes I can't, I'm sure I'm not the only one.


I am sorry you have suffered strokes of course but it was my impression that this was a light-hearted thread for people to post their petty annoyances and laugh at them. When you start taking it personally and telling people why they shouldn't have this or that petty annoyance....well it opens a whole new can doesn't it? Most of these could be taken apart and be said "well you need to look at it from the other person's point of view" thus the word "petty". But that wasn't the point was it?

I truly don't mean any disrespect to you at all HP, I think quite a lot of you and would not want to cause you any distress But your reaction to my post doesn't seem quite fair, or in keeping with the spirit of the thread.

Practically everyone in the building I work in walks like that, dragging their feet, scuffing their shoes. It drives me crazy. Including my boss.


----------



## picaresque

LOUD birbs in spring mode - specifically a particular wood pigeon with a megaphone who starts at the crack of dawn 
Similarly loud human neighbours who start gardening and DIYing with power tools galore as soon as we get some sun and longer days. It's all of them. All day. Shhh.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

picaresque said:


> LOUD birbs in spring mode - specifically a particular wood pigeon with a megaphone who starts at the crack of dawn
> Similarly loud human neighbours who start gardening and DIYing with power tools galore as soon as we get some sun and longer days. It's all of them. All day. Shhh.


My bloody neighbour has starting strimming his lawn 20 minutes ago! It's lovely out yes but it wasn't even 6.30am when he started! 
Didn't wake me or anything, I've been up since 4.30, and Woody and I are just about to go for our walk, but there are many people who aren't up at this time, especially on a Saturday, have a little consideration eh?


----------



## picaresque

Bugsys grandma said:


> My bloody neighbour has starting strimming his lawn 20 minutes ago! It's lovely out yes but it wasn't even 6.30am when he started!
> Didn't wake me or anything, I've been up since 4.30, and Woody and I are just about to go for our walk, but there are many people who aren't up at this time, especially on a Saturday, have a little consideration eh?


That's too much  Thankfully my neighbours don't start that early.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Bugsys grandma said:


> My bloody neighbour has starting strimming his lawn 20 minutes ago! It's lovely out yes but it wasn't even 6.30am when he started!
> Didn't wake me or anything, I've been up since 4.30, and Woody and I are just about to go for our walk, but there are many people who aren't up at this time, especially on a Saturday, have a little consideration eh?


That's thoughtless, how does anyone think it's OK to make so much noise that early in the morning.


----------



## Jackie C

Bugsys grandma said:


> My bloody neighbour has starting strimming his lawn 20 minutes ago! It's lovely out yes but it wasn't even 6.30am when he started!
> Didn't wake me or anything, I've been up since 4.30, and Woody and I are just about to go for our walk, but there are many people who aren't up at this time, especially on a Saturday, have a little consideration eh?


That's seriously just rude of them. In what universe do they think this is acceptable? Strimmers aren't quiet things.

The chavs opposite annoy me. Now it's summer, they start drinking and shouting around 2pm, and just "hang around". They walk up and down the street sometimes, shout at each other to get each others attention, or hang around in someone's yard. They're small yards and about 10 of them were just hanging around in it last night. I wouldn't mind the odd weekend, but this will now be most days in spring, summer, as they were like this last year. I'll get onto the council/police if they continue. I don't wish to be a spoil sport, but this was most days last year in the summer.


----------



## Lurcherlad

To me, Sunday is the one day of the week that noisy diy and gardening jobs shouldn’t be done.

However, many of my neighbours show no consideration for anyone wanting one quiet day to enjoy the garden 

Pottering about my garden this morning a neighbour’s dog was bark, bark, bark for quite a while yet the owners who were also out there did nothing to stop it 

If it continues (or their kids start screaming) I might was well go out and mow the grass!  

I can hear mowers humming as I type


----------



## HarlequinCat

Neighbours who move in then play loud music during a weekday, with horrible booming bass until midnight.

Or invite their friends around and talk really loud and screech at Lord knows what in the garden. Then talk real loud about BJs:Yuck.


----------



## Calvine

HarlequinCat said:


> talk real loud about BJs:Yuck.


I take it this is not Boris Johnson?


----------



## Elles

HarlequinCat said:


> Neighbours who move in then play loud music during a weekday, with horrible booming bass until midnight.
> 
> Or invite their friends around and talk really loud and screech at Lord knows what in the garden. Then talk real loud about BJs:Yuck.


How do they talk with their mouth full? :Bag


----------



## HarlequinCat

Calvine said:


> I take it this is not Boris Johnson?


Either way, not something you want to be subjected to while trying to enjoy the nice day 



Elles said:


> How do they talk with their mouth full? :Bag


:Bag That is quite the question, and an answer I don't want to find out :Stop


----------



## MaggieDemi

Bugsys grandma said:


> My bloody neighbour has starting strimming his lawn


Is strimming the same as mowing?


----------



## Calvine

HarlequinCat said:


> Either way, not something you want to be subjected to while trying to enjoy the nice day


No, indeed 'tis not . . . but the emoji seemed to fit either situation.:Yuck


----------



## cheekyscrip

People telling me that I support “wrong charity “... 
My own money... I can spend on myself and my family... and if instead I want to give it to cats, dogs or restoration of anything or a busker playing ukelele it is none of their business.
Doesn’t mean I don’t support victims of natural disasters or cancer research.

I wonder then how much they donate to those worthy causes to judge?


----------



## Bugsys grandma

MaggieDemi said:


> Is strimming the same as mowing?


Not exactly. A strimmer is used to go round the very edges of grass, right up to fences or round the bottom of trees, that kind of thing, where the grass grows long but a lawn mower won't get to it. A bit like using your Hoover hose to hoover round the very edges of your carpet.?
Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Magyarmum

Bugsys grandma said:


> Not exactly. A strimmer is used to go round the very edges of grass, right up to fences or round the bottom of trees, that kind of thing, where the grass grows long but a lawn mower won't get to it. A bit like using your Hoover hose to hoover round the very edges of your carpet.?
> Hope that makes sense?


Here in Hungary (and I'm sure in other parts of the world) strimmers are used to cut large areas of grass. I have over 1/2 an acre of land which because it was formerly a ploughed field is impossible to cut with a mower. Most of the grass verges and village greens over here are cut with strimmers as well!

In case @MaggiDemi hasn't seen one this is a photo of a strimmer ......


----------



## Jackie C

cheekyscrip said:


> People telling me that I support "wrong charity "...
> My own money... I can spend on myself and my family... and if instead I want to give it to cats, dogs or restoration of anything or a busker playing ukelele it is none of their business.
> Doesn't mean I don't support victims of natural disasters or cancer research.
> 
> I wonder then how much they donate to those worthy causes to judge?


I prefer small charities. Whilst the big charities obviously do good work, I think my small donation is just a drop in the ocean, whereas a smaller charity or an individual makes a lot of difference. 
Charities like the British Heart Foundation get huge donations, as does Cancer Research. Of course, these are good charities, but there is a local charity for the homeless near me, and I give food and also donate gifts (such as a sleeping bag), and this is what the person who runs the charity requests. I know this will benefit someone directly. Yes, one sleeping bag only helps one person, but it goes directly to a human being in need. 
Or buying food for a small cat shelter, cat directly benefit.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jackie C said:


> I prefer small charities. Whilst the big charities obviously do good work, I think my small donation is just a drop in the ocean, whereas a smaller charity or an individual makes a lot of difference.
> Charities like the British Heart Foundation get huge donations, as does Cancer Research. Of course, these are good charities, but there is a local charity for the homeless near me, and I give food and also donate gifts (such as a sleeping bag), and this is what the person who runs the charity requests. I know this will benefit someone directly. Yes, one sleeping bag only helps one person, but it goes directly to a human being in need.
> Or buying food for a small cat shelter, cat directly benefit.


I'm the same! All the charities I support are local. My vet treats most of the dogs and cats at our local shelter and I will either donate towards or pay for vet treatment of one or more of the animals, Two or three times a years I'll deliver dog and cat food as well as my dogs old coats, collars, leads etc direct to the shelter. I also contribute clothes/blankets/shoes etc to a charity which distributes them amongst the homeless and poor, Any profit from their charity shop is used to buy baby formula and nappies for the most impoverished families.

It's not much but unlike the larger charities at least you can see where your money is going.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A neighbour from the other side of the road is constantly in one of 3 gardens on either side of mine doing jobs - always using noisy tools and equipment, coupled with a loud, booming voice.

If not in their gardens he’s right next door in the house doing their diy - again more noise.

Yesterday was practically the only day in the last 6 months when he’s taken a full day off (presumably his wife put her foot down and demanded “family time”?

He’s at it again today, so enjoying my garden and the sunshine in peace is unlikely (miraculously the screaming kids and barking dogs in the neighbourhood are unusually quiet) 

I’m going to shower and change and head for the garden centre for fish & chips and more plants!


----------



## lorilu

kimthecat said:


> I thought the Americans called themselves Yanks except for ones in the South,


Not ever have I called myself a Yank, or thought of myself as such. However I know the term is used _over there_ and I have never given it a second thought or found it offensive.


----------



## lorilu

Elles said:


> Coincidentally. One of the first questions everyone asks in a game I play online is 'where are you from?' And the new guy who joined last night answered '*I'm a yank. Houston Tx. *
> 
> Ok. I'm a Brit. Ide Ex.


Right, coming from someone who lives in the Northeast US, I would scoff at that, as a Texan is NOT a "Yank". LOL.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Bugsys grandma said:


> A bit like using your Hoover hose to hoover round the very edges of your carpet.?
> Hope that makes sense?


That makes sense, thank you.



Magyarmum said:


> this is a photo of a strimmer


Thank you for the photo, I never saw one before.



lorilu said:


> Right, coming from someone who lives in the Northeast US, I would scoff at that, as a Texan is NOT a "Yank"


I live in Northern NY and the only time we really call ourselves Yanks is when we are talking to somebody from another country.


----------



## Jackie C

MaggieDemi said:


> T
> I live in Northern NY and the only time we really call ourselves Yanks is when we are talking to somebody from another country.


TBH, I would generally never use the words (I have done on occasion), and would use "American".

It does feel that American TV thinks all English, Welsh and Scottish people are "British", or "English" and have the same Hugh Grant accent. It's only a small amount of people who have that kind of accent, and we have such a variety. In parts of England (and I suspect in Scotland, Ireland and Wales) accents can vary even within a few short miles. I personally sound like a cross between the accents from "The Full Monty" and....well, Hull. I would actually describe my accent as generic northern.


----------



## lorilu

McKenzie said:


> Oh I've got another one. People who wander through the supermarket car park like they own the place, ignoring all the cars that have to stop so they don't run them over. It's a road, people!


People who whistle anywhere! My gosh I cna't stand it. It's like a drill through my eardrum. STOP IT!


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> TBH, I would generally never use the words (I have done on occasion), and would use "American".
> 
> It does feel that American TV thinks all English, Welsh and Scottish people are "British", or "English" and have the same Hugh Grant accent. It's only a small amount of people who have that kind of accent, and we have such a variety. In parts of England (and I suspect in Scotland, Ireland and Wales) accents can vary even within a few short miles. I personally sound like a cross between the accents from "The Full Monty" and....well, Hull. I would actually describe my accent as generic northern.


Same in the US. Same everywhere no doubt.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

The people, that after I have stopped my car to let them cross, don`t actually cross directly over to other pavement but walk down the road in a diagonal line to get to the pavement further down! Why? just why? if they want to get onto the pavement further down why don't they just cross the road further down. It always seems to happen where it is narrow so can`t drive around as they saunter off down the road. I don`t get it I really don`t!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Going to work tomorrow... very annoying.


----------



## picaresque

Jackie C said:


> It does feel that American TV thinks all English, Welsh and Scottish people are "British", or "English"


I find that Americans often say British when they mean English ('he has a British accent') and English/England when referring to Britain as a whole. 
Scotland and particularly Ireland get a fair bit of recognition (lots of American with Irish heritage ofc, they make a bigger deal of St Patrick's Day than actual Irish people), whereas Wales doesn't have the same international 'brand' and it's like we don't exist *dragon emoji*


----------



## karenmc

My daughter teases me as I hate it when I go to the 'Pay at the pump' petrol tank at the petrol station to be quick then go 'argghh!!' when the person in front of me goes to pay at the kiosk, usually in a long queue!! I also can't stand it when people say "My bad" when they make a mistake (a favourite saying from our teenage son!!) and the other teenage term "k" meaning "ok". It's a tiny word!! It doesn't need to be shortened!!! xx


----------



## Lurcherlad

karenmc said:


> My daughter teases me as I hate it when I go to the 'Pay at the pump' petrol tank at the petrol station to be quick then go 'argghh!!' when the person in front of me goes to pay at the kiosk, usually in a long queue!! I also can't stand it when people say "My bad" when they make a mistake (a favourite saying from our teenage son!!) and the other teenage term "k" meaning "ok". It's a tiny word!! It doesn't need to be shortened!!! xx


On texts I put Kx


----------



## karenmc

Ha ha!! I'll let you off!!!x


----------



## KittenEevee26

When my partner sets his alarm to go off like an hour and half before he needs to get up for work and then snoozes it for 5 mins intervals for the whole hour and a half, and then has the cheek to say that I woke him up when I was getting ready for work. It's really petty but I don't see what's wrong in setting a couple of alarms and then getting up. That's what I do, I set my alarm 10 mins before I need to get up then another one 10 mins later and that's it. I hate it so much.

When I'm also going to bed at 10pm and my partner sits on his phone next to me and the brightness and glare really drives me insane, I can't see it when I close my eyes but it winds me up something awful.

I love him and tolerate these things or else I'd be kicking him out.


----------



## kimthecat

People who light bonfires on a windy day


----------



## boxermadsam

My husband ALWAYS drops his dirty washing on top of the laundry basket. How difficult is it to lift the lid and drop it IN??

He also leaves every cupboard door or drawer open by about an inch. Just push the damn thing a bit further! We look like we've been burgled.


----------



## Lurcherlad

When things are put on the stairs obviously needing to go upstairs (packs of loo rolls, clean underwear/towels etc), why do OH and DS walk straight past on their way up?

Also, why does the wet bath mat get left on the floor rather than hung up to dry?


----------



## O2.0

boxermadsam said:


> My husband ALWAYS drops his dirty washing on top of the laundry basket. How difficult is it to lift the lid and drop it IN??





Lurcherlad said:


> When things are put on the stairs obviously needing to go upstairs (packs of loo rolls, clean underwear/towels etc), why do OH and DS walk straight past on their way up?


I think we're all living in the same house! :Hilarious:Hilarious

OH leaves his laundry next to the laundry basket in the laundry room. He walks all the way in the laundry room with his dirty underwear and at that point it becomes too hard to put it IN the basket?! 
The stairs issue, OMG!!
The stairs are not a closet people! It's where I put things to GO upstairs!! I usually cave and carry the stuff up myself.... enguin


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> When things are put on the stairs obviously needing to go upstairs (packs of loo rolls, clean underwear/towels etc), why do OH and DS walk straight past on their way up?


Thank God it's not just my household!


----------



## KittenEevee26

My partner leaves his half drank cola cans on the floor next to the bed. He never empties them or takes them to the kitchen. Sometimes he puts them next to the sink in the kitchen but never empties them. It's so frustrating. I wonder what would happen if I stopped picking them up.


----------



## Lurcherlad

KittenEevee26 said:


> My partner leaves his half drank cola cans on the floor next to the bed. He never empties them or takes them to the kitchen. Sometimes he puts them next to the sink in the kitchen but never empties them. It's so frustrating. I wonder what would happen if I stopped picking them up.


Give it a try! See how long it takes (and how big the pile) before he even notices 

Photos required


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Give it a try! See how long it takes (and how big the pile) before he even notices
> 
> Photos required


I have a theory, again maybe just my house but men are blind about collections of rubbish, things like dust in fact anything as long as they can sit down and eat they don't seem to notice anything in their surroundings at all. If it doesn't effect them it's not a chore per se!...

Or if not above they believe in house elves/pixies and just think they will sort the house soon!


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> I prefer small charities.


Totally spot on. I used to do fund-raising for the R$PCA but did not like much of what I read about the ways in which the money was spent/wasted; so I started fostering (cats) for a small local charity. It probably cost me about £20 a week in food, litter, petrol to collect them etc, but I knew where every penny had gone and also had the final word in who was allowed to adopt them. With RSPCA, the CEO is on around £150k . . . some other charities pay them even more.


----------



## AlexPed2393

When the neighbour just lets their dog bark alllllllllllllllll day


----------



## Calvine

boxermadsam said:


> My husband ALWAYS drops his dirty washing on top of the laundry basket. How difficult is it to lift the lid and drop it IN??
> 
> He also leaves every cupboard door or drawer open by about an inch. Just push the damn thing a bit further! We look like we've been burgled.


He really sounds indescribably annoying. I would be tempted to crack him over the head with a rolling pin.


----------



## boxermadsam

Calvine said:


> He really sounds indescribably annoying. I would be tempted to crack him over the head with a rolling pin.


Oh he is trust me and don't think l haven't considered the rolling pin because l have - and more besides!!

He's also guilty of the stairs thing. And - while I'm on a roll - if he shifts his own cups and plates why on earth does he put them in the sink when we have a dishwasher????


----------



## Elles

lullabydream said:


> I have a theory, again maybe just my house but men are blind about collections of rubbish, things like dust in fact anything as long as they can sit down and eat they don't seem to notice anything in their surroundings at all. If it doesn't effect them it's not a chore per se!...
> 
> Or if not above they believe in house elves/pixies and just think they will sort the house soon!


I must be a man.


----------



## O2.0

lullabydream said:


> Or if not above they believe in house elves/pixies and just think they will sort the house soon!


My husband actually calls it a "little green man" that shows up while everyone is sleeping and gets all the house chores done! 
It's me of course, I'm the early riser, I do a quick tidy and a quick catch up of the laundry and dishes in the wee hours of the morning while everyone is sleeping, don't know why, just part of my morning routine. But everyone wakes up to a mostly tidy house like magic! 
I believe I may be part of the problem... :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

O2.0 said:


> My husband actually calls it a "little green man" that shows up while everyone is sleeping and gets all the house chores done!
> It's me of course, I'm the early riser, I do a quick tidy and a quick catch up of the laundry and dishes in the wee hours of the morning while everyone is sleeping, don't know why, just part of my morning routine. But everyone wakes up to a mostly tidy house like magic!
> I believe I may be part of the problem... :Hilarious:Hilarious


I think I have been going wrong for years to be honest doing very similar...Couple of years of not doing anything myself because it was physically impossible, OH moaned about the smallest of things...since he had to up his game. Getting back to normality and showing him, he's actually worse than anyone else in this house for clearing up after himself so how he can moan at others is beyond me!


----------



## O2.0

lullabydream said:


> I think I have been going wrong for years to be honest doing very similar...Couple of years of not doing anything myself because it was physically impossible, OH moaned about the smallest of things...since he had to up his game. Getting back to normality and showing him, he's actually worse than anyone else in this house for clearing up after himself so how he can moan at others is beyond me!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
OH's idea of 'helping' is to get on to the kids about leaving dishes out or not bringing their laundry down. I'm like "dude! Who do you think they learned that from?!" 
Funniest moment lately was OH fussing at one teen about all the dishes in the bedroom right as I'm walking out of our bedroom with 3 different coffee cups he has left in there. The timing was just hilarious, and yes, teen took full advantage :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> OH's idea of 'helping' is to get on to the kids about leaving dishes out or not bringing their laundry down. I'm like "dude! Who do you think they learned that from?!"
> Funniest moment lately was OH fussing at one teen about all the dishes in the bedroom right as I'm walking out of our bedroom with 3 different coffee cups he has left in there. The timing was just hilarious, and yes, teen took full advantage :Hilarious:Hilarious


That is/was my OH too. His helping if I said could you do ...was nag the kids to do the job! I mean they are the most simplest of jobs too!


----------



## NaomiM

boxermadsam said:


> My husband ALWAYS drops his dirty washing on top of the laundry basket. How difficult is it to lift the lid and drop it IN??


That would be me  I'm often working till 1:30 or 2am and by the time I get to bed, I'm too shattered to do anything more than the bare minimum!



boxermadsam said:


> He also leaves every cupboard door or drawer open by about an inch. Just push the damn thing a bit further! We look like we've been burgled.


That bit's my hubby though!

My "Room 101" for the day:
1) People who amble along really slowly in their little groups, taking up the whole pavement, oblivious to the mum with the pushchair behind them (me) who's late for the school run and can't get past.
2) Parents who have just dropped their kids off and apparently can't wait the extra one minute to get out of the school gate before they start puffing on their e-cigs.
Gotta love school runs!


----------



## Calvine

Pedestrians who are standing waiting to cross the road and not one of them has had the wit to press the button so that the lights will change so they can cross.


----------



## Calvine

boxermadsam said:


> We look like we've been burgled.


Not really funny but: one day you _will_ have been burgled and you won't even know.:Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow

Calvine said:


> Not really funny but: one day you _will_ have been burgled and you won't even know.:Hilarious


I phoned my daughter once to tell her I'd been burgled and she said ' how can you tell ?' !

I really had, the b********s had nicked the car !


----------



## Dave S

Inconsiderate drivers (including school runs) who park their cars on pavements/footpaths with no thought for any persons walking with children or buggies etc.
I often have shouted loudly, when I am out with the dogs, if I am to walk over the boot, roof and bonnet.
Especially annoying if they leave the engine running whilst they are in school. - Yes it happens opposite my house.

Also - adults, including old enough teenagers riding bikes on the pavement and wondering why one of my dog reacts to it and blaming me.

There, that's my Sunday moan...…………….


----------



## Jobeth

The idiot that thought it was ok to torment a swan that’s nesting and his girlfriend that thought it was funny. I felt less annoyed though after I’d shouted at him to leave it alone!


----------



## Jackie C

Jobeth said:


> The idiot that thought it was ok to torment a swan that's nesting and his girlfriend that thought it was funny. I felt less annoyed though after I'd shouted at him to leave it alone!


Should have left him to it. The swan would have had enough after a short while, and "had a go" at him. Nothing much more short-tempered/protective than a nesting swan! (Actually, you were right, I would have said something.)


----------



## Jobeth

Jackie C said:


> Should have left him to it. The swan would have had enough after a short while, and "had a go" at him. Nothing much more short-tempered/protective than a nesting swan! (Actually, you were right, I would have said something.)


I was tempted! The swan was doing its best to avoid him though and hopefully he'll be too embarrassed to do it in future.


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> Inconsiderate drivers (including school runs) who park their cars on pavements/footpaths with no thought for any persons walking with children or buggies etc.
> I often have shouted loudly, when I am out with the dogs, if I am to walk over the boot, roof and bonnet.
> Especially annoying if they leave the engine running whilst they are in school. - Yes it happens opposite my house.
> 
> Also - adults, including old enough teenagers riding bikes on the pavement and wondering why one of my dog reacts to it and blaming me.
> 
> There, that's my Sunday moan...…………….


Snap! I avoid going out at school times.


----------



## Dave S

kimthecat said:


> Snap! I avoid going out at school times.


So do I, there is a primary school opposite my house and two primary schools and a senior school at the bottom end of the road so if I am going out it is before 8am or after 9.

Generally I find "school run mum's" very inconsiderate how they park and we have had arguments with a few over the years as they believe they have a right to park on pavements, block us parking leave engines running. One even threw a plastic bag of rubbish under her car as she drove off as she was too lazy to put it in a bin.


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> So do I, there is a primary school opposite my house and two primary schools and a senior school at the bottom end of the road so if I am going out it is before 8am or after 9.
> 
> Generally I find "school run mum's" very inconsiderate how they park and we have had arguments with a few over the years as they believe they have a right to park on pavements, block us parking leave engines running. One even threw a plastic bag of rubbish under her car as she drove off as she was too lazy to put it in a bin.



The parents not only block our off street parking but sometimes park in our drives ! The street is waiting to be consulted for residence only parking so I hope that comes about . It takes time though .


----------



## KittenEevee26

When people put on Facebook that there cat/dog has gone missing x amount of times within months of each other then ask the whole village to go and look for him/her. My blood was boiling at owners comments, like 'my dog is such an adventurer' no you are just a irresponsible dog owner.


----------



## Valanita

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm a dreadful poster! I used to rattle them off no problem until someone read something wrongly and reacted.
> Now it takes forever. I write, read, amend thoroughly before posting and often edit afterwards
> 
> *My pet hate is use of the word "of" for have. Written and spoken. "He/she/they should of.*........".
> Makes me cringe


That one is my pet hate too. It's totally wrong.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Pulling the completed dark wash out of the machine to discover someone left a tissue in their pocket!

Think it was me!


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Pulling the completed dark wash out of the machine to discover someone left a tissue in their pocket!
> 
> Think it was me!


Urgh yes, I've forgotten a tissue in a pocket a few times and it makes a huge mess! I try to remember to check all pockets before putting things in but sometimes forget and sods law that's the one time I've forgotten to remove the tissue from the pocket.


----------



## lullabydream

Hate tissues with avengence..and it's probably always me too..I live with a household of 3 men...they probably just sniff or use their sleeve!


----------



## catz4m8z

At the moment Im getting annoyed by people at the gym who tie up the equipment for no good reason. They are just sat there on the weights machines or standing on a treadmill mucking about on their mobile phones.....for ages.:Banghead
To add insult to injury they are always super skinny and fit looking.:Shifty


----------



## KittenEevee26

Can I have a rant?
I ordered an item on Tuesday for delivery Thursday. I paid £4.50 for delivery. I did not recieve my parcel Thursday, to be told it will be delivered Friday. I waited in Friday and it was not delivered. I got a refund of my £4.50. I contacted the delivery service and they explained to me this morning that my parcel has been lost. Its causing me so much stress, I'm so angry. I wish I had just gone to the shops to get it, maybe this is payment for being lazy.


----------



## ForestWomble

Right now sunny weather on a Bank holiday weekend! 

My neighbour has visitors and the children - 5 of them, are squealing and screaming and running around the courtyard and have been most of the day. Can't get Bungo to settle and every time they run up to the area outside my door or a ball of theirs hits my door or a window Bungo starts barking and it's all stressing me out right now.


----------



## lullabydream

Animallover26 said:


> Right now sunny weather on a Bank holiday weekend!
> 
> My neighbour has visitors and the children - 5 of them, are squealing and screaming and running around the courtyard and have been most of the day. Can't get Bungo to settle and every time they run up to the area outside my door or a ball of theirs hits my door or a window Bungo starts barking and it's all stressing me out right now.


It's absolutely freezing here...feels very icy. Plus very quiet too. Shame you don't live further North or you could complain about the cold, wind and apparently no fun for the children this Bank Holiday so I heard shopping!


----------



## ForestWomble

lullabydream said:


> It's absolutely freezing here...feels very icy. Plus very quiet too. Shame you don't live further North or you could complain about the cold, wind and apparently no fun for the children this Bank Holiday so I heard shopping!


Had that weather a few days ago, was lovely 

You should be getting what we have now Monday / Tuesday time hopefully.


----------



## HarlequinCat

There's rather a chilly wind here by the coast! 
But yes, East Holidays the weather was beautiful, and wanted to make the most of it and relax outside. But one neighbour was blasting out 80s rock, and the other had a group of their mates around and were screaming like a bunch of kids :Facepalm


----------



## lullabydream

HarlequinCat said:


> There's rather a chilly wind here by the coast!
> But yes, East Holidays the weather was beautiful, and wanted to make the most of it and relax outside. But one neighbour was blasting out 80s rock, and the other had a group of their mates around and were screaming like a bunch of kids :Facepalm


Was that the mates with the extremely interesting conversation...or have I got people muddled up again here?

@Animallover26 I don't mind a bit of warmth but we seem to have an influx of fair weather walkers this year compared to any other! Maisie isn't best impressed with all these dogs to say the least!


----------



## HarlequinCat

lullabydream said:


> Was that the mates with the extremely interesting conversation...or have I got people muddled up again here?


You're right, they were the ones with the interesting topics.


----------



## catz4m8z

Animallover26 said:


> My neighbour has visitors and the children - 5 of them, are squealing and screaming and running around the courtyard and have been most of the day. Can't get Bungo to settle and every time they run up to the area outside my door or a ball of theirs hits my door or a window Bungo starts barking and it's all stressing me out right now.


I can sympathise! I have a small park just across the road from me and there are kids playing there all day (Ive already had my window broken once from kids throwing stones in the park:Shifty). It does set the dogs off at times.
Not that I mind the playing...Im not a total grinch! Its just I vaguely remember being a kid and I dont recall spending alot of time screaming at the top of my lungs like I was being murdered and yet this lot seem to be doing it all the time. (and yes....I did have a quick look out my window, they arent actually being murdered!).


----------



## ForestWomble

You have my sympathise @catz4m8z - Like you I don't mind the playing either, it's more the constant high pitched noises and that it sets Bungo off, plus the fact I'm worried a ball is going to break a window or one of my plants one of these days. I never acted the way they do as a child, but then I was an oddity, I preferred to be somewhere quiet (bedroom) reading while having pet snuggles.


----------



## Lurcherlad

When we returned from our walk this morning a worker’s van was parked across our drive, blocking both of our cars in.

No idea whose it was but figured they’re probably going to move away soon so no drama.

Two hours later just realised it’s next door having something done.

If it were my workman blocking a neighbour’s drive I would just knock and say whose it is, they won’t be long but give us a shout if he’s in the way.

Good manners I think.

Otherwise - just rude


----------



## foxiesummer

Sorry, I may be one who you feel anxed about. I am hopeless at punctuation. Spelling isn't too bad though.


----------



## MaggieDemi

When people give you the silent treatment instead of talking things out. I've noticed that my parents' generation and the generation after that do this all the time. My generation is much less dramatic.


----------



## lorilu

"I know for a fact"
"literally"
"period"

I know for a fact that I would be literally filled with joy if I never had to hear or read any of these phrases again. Period.


----------



## kimthecat

TV programmes that don't start with the opening sequence/opening credit role , it goes straight from the ads into the programme and I think Im still watching the ads.

Tonight , the Good wife showed the Opening sequence 20 minutes into the programme . WTF


----------



## MaggieDemi

lorilu said:


> "literally"


I like the word "literally", but I don't use it a lot.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Other peoples’ noise....diy tools, lawnmowers, strimmers, hammers, music, car maintenance (esp engine revving), dog barking, loud, booming voice and nosy neighbour syndrome - all one person - at least one of above, at some time - most days


----------



## Bugsys grandma

People who squeeze toothpaste from the middle of the tube, and don't squeegee the glass shower door after a shower! It takes 2 seconds, and saves me a lot of scrubbing to get water marks off of the glass! 
Also those 'people' who put everything in the wash basket inside out! Ok some things need to be washed inside out, but not everything! 
And those same 'people' who leave their morning coffee mug in their bedroom, instead of bringing it downstairs. 
And another thing... Going upstairs empty handed when there's clearly stuff that needs to be taken up! 

I'm feeling very irritated today.,:Shifty


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Other peoples' noise....diy tools, lawnmowers, strimmers, hammers, music, car maintenance (esp engine revving), dog barking, loud, booming voice and nosy neighbour syndrome - all one person - at least one of above, at some time - most days


We are on day 3 of next door being renovated...they start work at 8. Bloody noisy and there are only so many quick walks around the block to keep Maisie calm and not petrified we can manage...they were outside cutting too so the garden was just as noisy.

I know it needs a lot of work and it will pass.. but I do think 8 am start is a bit early personally...or maybe I am just weird. It's terraced housing so the noise will travel and a few houses down have young children.

I may have gone in the garden the other day when I thought the builders had gone as it was all quiet...said something to my husband about peace at last! Then noticed they were on the roof of next door!

Edited my post as I originally said they start work at 9... It's definitely 8... 9 I would be more forgiving!


----------



## MaggieDemi

Bugsys grandma said:


> and don't squeegee the glass shower door after a shower


I never heard of this. I don't think we have a squeegee.


----------



## MaggieDemi

I don't mind noisy neighbors because I'm used to it, my family is rather loud. But what bothers me is when the neighbors burn trash. That thick black smoke could kill a person!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

MaggieDemi said:


> I never heard of this. I don't think we have a squeegee.


It's a great idea, it saves all those horrid water marks drying on the shower door, keeps the door looking cleaner for longer, and makes cleaning easier. 
Do you not have a squeegee for cleaning your windows?


----------



## MaggieDemi

Bugsys grandma said:


> Do you not have a squeegee for cleaning your windows?


I don't know, I'll have to look in the garage.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

MaggieDemi said:


> I don't mind noisy neighbors because I'm used to it, my family is rather loud. But what bothers me is when the neighbors burn trash. That thick black smoke could kill a person!


My neighbor has a very annoying habit of burning paper! She always seem to choose to do it the day the weather is lovely and I've got a big old line of washing out! 
And burning paper makes loads of little bits of floating ash, so not only does the washing stink of smoke but it's also covered in loads of black ash! 
I wouldn't mind if she came and told me, then I could my washing in. 
If we ever have a barbecue or anything, I always tell the neighbors so they can get washing in or shut windows if they want to. I think it's just bad manners and very inconsiderate not to.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Another thing that annoys me is when people lecture me or talk down to me instead of talking to me like an equal. 
I haven't found the proper response to this yet, besides just not talking to them anymore.


----------



## ForestWomble

Bugsys grandma said:


> People who squeeze toothpaste from the middle of the tube, and don't squeegee the glass shower door after a shower! It takes 2 seconds, and saves me a lot of scrubbing to get water marks off of the glass!
> *Also those 'people' who put everything in the wash basket inside out! Ok some things need to be washed inside out, but not everything! *
> And those same 'people' who leave their morning coffee mug in their bedroom, instead of bringing it downstairs.
> And another thing... Going upstairs empty handed when there's clearly stuff that needs to be taken up!
> 
> I'm feeling very irritated today.,:Shifty


 You'd find me very annoying then, I was taught to wash everything inside out, and I still do.


----------



## O2.0

MaggieDemi said:


> I haven't found the proper response to this yet, besides just not talking to them anymore.


Seems like a perfectly valid, non drama response to me  
I tend to get sarcastic when people are condescending with me, in a "no shit sherlock" type attitude. Which is not very mature of me :Bag Yours is probably the better approach


----------



## Jackie C

The way my neighbours across the road communicate with one another by shouting. They shout from one house to another, "Oi, Kaaayyyyseeeee." They don't think of going a few doors down and knocking on their door, they just shout. 
And the same group of people who start drinking and shouting and walking up and down the street from 12pm as soon as the weather gets nice. Oh, and the blokes who take their shifts off and walk around in just a pair of shorts, and constantly have their hands in there!



Lurcherlad said:


> When we returned from our walk this morning a worker's van was parked across our drive, blocking both of our cars in.
> 
> No idea whose it was but figured they're probably going to move away soon so no drama.
> 
> Two hours later just realised it's next door having something done.
> 
> If it were my workman blocking a neighbour's drive I would just knock and say whose it is, they won't be long but give us a shout if he's in the way.
> 
> Good manners I think.
> 
> Otherwise - just rude


That IS annoying. Surely your neighbour would see them and just ask them to move their van? 


catz4m8z said:


> I can sympathise! I have a small park just across the road from me and there are kids playing there all day (Ive already had my window broken once from kids throwing stones in the park:Shifty). It does set the dogs off at times.
> Not that I mind the playing...Im not a total grinch! Its just I vaguely remember being a kid and I dont recall spending alot of time screaming at the top of my lungs like I was being murdered and yet this lot seem to be doing it all the time. (and yes....I did have a quick look out my window, they arent actually being murdered!).


Yes, it's the screaming. Laughing and a bit of shouting, fine. But why constant screaming? 


lullabydream said:


> We are on day 3 of next door being renovated...they start work at 8. Bloody noisy and there are only so many quick walks around the block to keep Maisie calm and not petrified we can manage...they were outside cutting too so the garden was just as noisy.
> 
> I know it needs a lot of work and it will pass.. but I do think 8 am start is a bit early personally...or maybe I am just weird. It's terraced housing so the noise will travel and a few houses down have young children.
> 
> I may have gone in the garden the other day when I thought the builders had gone as it was all quiet...said something to my husband about peace at last! Then noticed they were on the roof of next door!
> 
> Edited my post as I originally said they start work at 9... It's definitely 8... 9 I would be more forgiving!


8am is just rude.


----------



## Jackie C

When I'm walking with a load of heavy shopping up the street, and people walking towards me with their 3 kids and a buggy and make NO attempt to move or walk in single file. They just stoll, looking gormless, taking up the entire path. I used to step into the road, but now I just walk through them. MOVE your children out of other people's way! They make NO attempt to move _in any way whatsoever_. When me and my mum went out, she would move me out of other people's way, and we'd walk in single file to allow people to pass.

Drivers who panic every two minutes. When you're stuck behind someone doing 30mph in a 40mph zone, and they panic every two seconds and slam on when someone is coming from the opposite direction. Since getting a dash cam, it's amazing what I capture.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Jackie C said:


> walk around in just a pair of shorts, and constantly have their hands in there


Their hands down their shorts? Ewww!


----------



## Jackie C

MaggieDemi said:


> Their hands down their shorts? Ewww!


Yes, you read it right.


----------



## Valanita

Bugsys grandma said:


> It's a great idea, it saves all those horrid water marks drying on the shower door, keeps the door looking cleaner for longer, and makes cleaning easier.
> Do you not have a squeegee for cleaning your windows?


I clean my shower screen with a wet wipe or two, but I do put them in the bin after & not down the loo.


----------



## Cleo38

Jackie C said:


> When I'm walking with a load of heavy shopping up the street, and people walking towards me with their 3 kids and a buggy and make NO attempt to move or walk in single file. They just stoll, looking gormless, taking up the entire path. I used to step into the road, but now I just walk through them. MOVE your children out of other people's way! They make NO attempt to move _in any way whatsoever_. When me and my mum went out, she would move me out of other people's way, and we'd walk in single file to allow people to pass.
> .


A few weeks ago I took one of my dogs in to town to do some training in a busy environment & the amount of women with buggies who seemed to think it was their right to take up the whole pavement, not even glance at me let alone thank me when I moved myself & my dog in to the road to let them pass so in the end I didn't but sat him to one side on the pavement instead …. so I was glared at!! 

But … it was a good exercise in self control for me & to let my anger subside, not to get gobby with anyone & to just smile at them instead then continue with my day ….. was so hard at times but I did it !


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Drivers who panic every two minutes. When you're stuck behind someone doing 30mph in a 40mph zone, and they panic every two seconds and slam on when someone is coming from the opposite direction. Since getting a dash cam, it's amazing what I capture.


I shout (windows up - no one can hear me )....

"GET THE BUS!"


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> I shout (windows up - no one can hear me )....
> 
> "GET THE BUS!"


Love it!!!


----------



## MaggieDemi

People that have no empathy. It's not important or it doesn't matter until it happens to them.


----------



## Guest

People who walk around in shorts and flip flops in winter. Put some trousers and shoes on!

(That one’s really petty!)


----------



## Lurcherlad

The way clutter breeds in my home. 

I’m forever decluttering, yet still more stuff appears


----------



## Lurcherlad

McKenzie said:


> People who walk around in shorts and flip flops in winter. Put some trousers and shoes on!
> 
> (That one's really petty!)


A local guy wears shorts all year walking his dog - must be mad.

We often chat and we bumped into him and his wife out shopping one day and without thinking I said "sorry, didn't recognise you with trousers on!" Don't think his wife liked my joke :Facepalm

The rest of us (including my OH) laughed


----------



## rona

MaggieDemi said:


> Another thing that annoys me is when people lecture me or talk down to me instead of talking to me like an equal.
> I haven't found the proper response to this yet, besides just not talking to them anymore.





Cleo38 said:


> to just smile at them instead then continue with my day


This is always the best response. You get on with your day not wound up and knowing that they are the dickheads and hopefully turn the tables on the idiots too cos they wonder why you are smiling


----------



## Calvine

We have a T junction a few hundred yards from where I live, and I really get annoyed when the person in front of me is turning right, but does not position the car in the middle of the road, meaning that if you are behind, you are stuck, unable to turn left when you could have done, simply because some gormless jerk was too thoughtless to position their car appropriately.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> This is always the best response. You get on with your day not wound up and knowing that they are the dickheads and hopefully turn the tables on the idiots too cos they wonder why you are smiling


Oh, I agree with all this.

However, sometimes it's good to have a rant 

I love swearing like a fishwife in the car! :Happy

For the most part I'm pretty laid back and chilled


----------



## Jackie C

Cauliflower rice.
I don't usually buy ready meals, but I was feeling lazy when I was on nights, so took a chicken tikka from ASDA with me. I thought it was with some kind of lentil and bulger wheat thing. It wasn't. It was caulflower rice.
It was the most offensive thing I have ever eaten. I detest cauliflower at the best of times, but this abomination also had the texture of grit. Raw cauliflower-flavoured grit. I tried to eat it, and I can stomach most things, I tried to cover it in sauce, but it still utterly tasted vile.  
I've not got a reactionary palate, but this was disgusting. I was utterly offended by it. Stop trying to be something you're not, you complete b*****d!!!


----------



## Vicbloss

People who watch an item on eBay but don't bid. Most annoying!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Jackie C said:


> Cauliflower rice.
> I don't usually buy ready meals, but I was feeling lazy when I was on nights, so took a chicken tikka from ASDA with me. I thought it was with some kind of lentil and bulger wheat thing. It wasn't. It was caulflower rice.
> It was the most offensive thing I have ever eaten. I detest cauliflower at the best of times, but this abomination also had the texture of grit. Raw cauliflower-flavoured grit. I tried to eat it, and I can stomach most things, I tried to cover it in sauce, but it still utterly tasted vile.
> I've not got a reactionary palate, but this was disgusting. I was utterly offended by it. Stop trying to be something you're not, you complete b*****d!!!


I can't stand cauliflower rice either! Who even came up with that idea? It's ridiculous. It's not rice, it's cauliflower, don't call it rice when it clearly isn't!


----------



## O2.0

I like rice, I like cauliflower. I have no use for cauliflower rice. If I want rice I'll eat rice, if I want cauliflower I'll eat cauliflower. And I prefer to buy both without packaging anyway, rice from the bulk bin, and cauliflower from the produce stand. No need for all that extra packaging!
Sometimes we get really silly with food! 

The other thing that offends me are those pre-packaged peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. (This is probably just a US thing.)
At what point did we become so lazy that slapping some peanut butter and jelly on a slice of bread became too much of a chore? I mean, seriously?! And you can't possibly tell me that you're too *busy* to make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. No one is too busy to do that. Get off twitter for 30 seconds and throw a sandwich together. The packaging alone for those pre-made PBJs offends me, the refrigeration, the whole thing. It's a symbol of everything that's wrong with us! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Elles

We call jelly - jam over here anyway, so although you can buy prepackaged sandwiches, peanut butter and jam wouldn't be one of them. You can buy a boiled egg though. People don't have time to boil an egg.

https://www.fwi.co.uk/business/noble-foods-launches-ready-to-eat-hard-boiled-egg-in-sainsbury-s

Or you can buy ready sliced apple. Apparently it's easier to open a plastic packet than bite into a whole one.


----------



## O2.0

Elles said:


> We call jelly - jam over here anyway, so although you can buy prepackaged sandwiches, peanut butter and jam wouldn't be one of them. You can buy a boiled egg though. People don't have time to boil an egg.
> 
> https://www.fwi.co.uk/business/noble-foods-launches-ready-to-eat-hard-boiled-egg-in-sainsbury-s
> 
> Or you can buy ready sliced apple. Apparently it's easier to open a plastic packet than bite into a whole one.


OMG I've seen those boiled eggs! And the apple slices. WTH?! Yup... Stuff like that drives me bananas! Speaking of which, what's going to be next? Pre-peeled bananas? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MaggieDemi

McKenzie said:


> People who walk around in shorts and flip flops in winter.


I do this indoors in the winter, but not outside the house.



Lurcherlad said:


> orry, didn't recognise you with trousers on!


I hope you explained the joke to his wife! :Hilarious



rona said:


> they wonder why you are smiling


But what if it's an online "friend"? They can't see you smiling. 



Jackie C said:


> Cauliflower rice


I have some of this in the freezer! I haven't tried it yet. Now I'm scared. :Wideyed



Jackie C said:


> I was utterly offended by it. Stop trying to be something you're not, you complete b*****d!!!


LOL! :Hilarious



Elles said:


> We call jelly - jam over here


We have jam in the US too. We have jelly, jam, preserves, and fruit spread. They are all different!


----------



## Jackie C

Bugsys grandma said:


> I can't stand cauliflower rice either! Who even came up with that idea? It's ridiculous. It's not rice, it's cauliflower, don't call it rice when it clearly isn't!


EXACTLY! It's tiny chopped up pieces of cauliflower. It's offensive pieces of cauliflower grit. It's not rice. It's like calling mashed cauliflower, mashed potato. It's not a fecking potato. It's also equally as offensive (not that I've eaten cauliflower mash, why would I?)


----------



## Elles

We do too, but over here jelly is what you call jell-o. A very long time ago I thought it meant you were eating peanut butter and jell-o sandwiches.


----------



## Jackie C

MaggieDemi said:


> I have some of this in the freezer! I haven't tried it yet. Now I'm scared. :Wideyed


I was going to advise just throwing it out, but I want you to share the joy. :Wtf:Meh


----------



## Jackie C

Elles said:


> We do too, but over here jelly is what you call jell-o. A very long time ago I thought it meant you were eating peanut butter and jell-o sandwiches.


I thought it _was_ peanut butter and jelly.....until about two minutes ago when I read the above.


----------



## picaresque

O2.0 said:


> what's going to be next? Pre-peeled bananas? :Hilarious:Hilarious


Not quite pre-peeled but :Inpain


----------



## O2.0

picaresque said:


> Not quite pre-peeled but :Inpain


What the actual?! :Banghead:Banghead
Who the heck is buying this?! And why?!


----------



## Elles

O2.0 said:


> What the actual?! :Banghead:Banghead
> Who the heck is buying this?! And why?!


Erm


----------



## Calvine

Bugsys grandma said:


> I can't stand cauliflower rice either! Who even came up with that idea? It's ridiculous. It's not rice, it's cauliflower, don't call it rice when it clearly isn't!


In that case you will love the courgetti spaghetti which Sainsbury's do.


----------



## MaggieDemi

picaresque said:


> Not quite pre-peeled but


I like the idea of buying single bananas, but do they have to use so much packaging?


----------



## picaresque

O2.0 said:


> What the actual?! :Banghead:Banghead
> Who the heck is buying this?! And why?!


It is criminal. The photo has been around a few years, am hoping it doesn't happen any more as consumers are much more aware of plastic waste.


----------



## Calvine

MaggieDemi said:


> I like the idea of buying single bananas, but do they have to use so much packaging?


I don't see that bananas need any packaging as they come with built-in packaging (their peel). It is such nonsense . . . and bits of sliced apple . . . all packaged, all bollox..


----------



## MaggieDemi

Vicbloss said:


> People who watch an item on eBay but don't bid.


We watch it to see how high the price goes, then bid towards the end if the price is right.
It's also kinda like putting something in your favorites, you're not sure if you want it yet.


----------



## kimthecat

The FA cup match not starting until 5pm instead of 3 pm as it used too.
Come on Watford !


----------



## O2.0

Elles said:


> Erm
> 
> View attachment 404018


Oh god... I'm done. 
My faith in humanity - lost. 
I'm going to go outside now and try not to think about the sadness I've just witnessed.....


----------



## MaggieDemi

Doomsday preachers, always warning about the end of the world. My mom does this and it's horrible for my anxiety. She's convinced that Armageddon is coming within the next year and that I'm gonna die. :Wideyed


----------



## Elles

MaggieDemi said:


> They should just sell one ear of corn, that way they wouldn't need all that packaging.


It's not corn in the picture I linked, it's peeled bananas, if that is the picture you're looking at.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Elles said:


> It's not corn in the picture I linked, it's peeled bananas, if that is the picture you're looking at.


It looked like corn to me for some reason. :Hilarious


----------



## Elles

MaggieDemi said:


> It looked like corn to me for some reason. :Hilarious


Probably because corn makes more sense lol.


----------



## Jackie C

picaresque said:


> Not quite pre-peeled but :Inpain





Elles said:


> Erm
> 
> View attachment 404018


What the ****?!?! Who would buy this?


----------



## Guest

Not condoning the pre-peeled bananas but... I loathe bananas. Hate everything about them. But almost every day I have a kid asking me to open their banana for them and it grosses me out. Makes pre-peeled bananas sound pretty good!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Petty things that annoy me. 
My eldest daughter! 
At the moment she is being very petty and annoying!


----------



## MaggieDemi

People that call me a Snowflake or Millennial. I know they don't mean it as a compliment! This is why I don't PM much anymore.


----------



## mrs phas

children who think they dont have to consult you *before* they arrange plans for you to drive them around


----------



## O2.0

MaggieDemi said:


> People that call me a Snowflake or Millennial. I know they don't mean it as a compliment! This is why I don't PM much anymore.


----------



## MaggieDemi

@O2.0 --Ha! That's exactly what I told them. They lack empathy, they only care if something happens to them. I don't know about Sociopath though, that sounds kinda harsh.


----------



## raysmyheart

I work in a store with food aisles. I cringe when I hear a glass jar break in one of the aisles and then hear those responsible start laughing hysterically and making jokes.:Arghh :Sour I can deal with a jar breaking but have a hard time accepting these jokes, like - "cleanup in aisle five" Laughter. More times than not, the glass-breakers leave a dangerous spill on the floor without telling an employee.

I just don't see the humor in having to get down on my hands and knees, pick up the glass shards and the foodstuffs, then get a bucket and mop.:Arghh:Sour One time, a young lady got out her phone and took a photo of me mopping up the breakage her Mother did by accident. Her Mother said "Really?", but she did not stop her, she kept filming (I guess to remind her Mom later is all I can think of). I said to myself "Really???"

Once I catch my breath, I remind myself how Blessed I am in this Life and then these accidents seem a little easier to deal with.:Singing:Joyful:Happy


----------



## raysmyheart

I work in a store with food aisles. I cringe when I hear a glass jar break in one of the aisles and then hear those responsible start laughing hysterically and making jokes.:Arghh :Sour I can deal with a jar breaking but have a hard time accepting these jokes, like - "cleanup in aisle five" Laughter. More times than not, the glass-breakers leave a dangerous spill on the floor without telling an employee.

I just don't see the humor in having to get down on my hands and knees, pick up the glass shards and the foodstuffs, then get a bucket and mop.:Arghh:Sour One time, a young lady got out her phone and took a photo of me mopping up the breakage her Mother did by accident. Her Mother said "Really?", but she did not stop her, she kept filming (I guess to remind her Mom later is all I can think of). I said to myself "Really???"

Once I catch my breath, I remind myself how Blessed I am in this Life and then these accidents seem a little easier to deal with.:Singing:Joyful:Happy


----------



## picaresque

MaggieDemi said:


> People that call me a Snowflake or Millennial. I know they don't mean it as a compliment! This is why I don't PM much anymore.


It should be a neutral term (millennial that is) but it's not. Would prefer to go back to being Gen Y but it's less effective at making us all sound like entitled shits so it won't happen


----------



## MaggieDemi

picaresque said:


> making us all sound like entitled


Yeah, they think Millennials are whiny babies who want everything handed to them and can't take different opinions.
I have never had anything handed to me and all I ask is for people to be kind to me when they are telling me their opinions. 
With all the focus on freedom of speech, the world seems to have forgotten kindness.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

MaggieDemi said:


> People that call me a Snowflake or Millennial. I know they don't mean it as a compliment! This is why I don't PM much anymore.


I'd never heard the term millennial, and to me a snowflake is a beautifully unique and individual thing, so I couldn't at first work out why you would be offended by being called a snowflake. 
So I looked it up, and I just thought to myself, why?, just why? 
Why can't a snowflake just be a snowflake?


----------



## KittenEevee26

My partner at the moment, he organised a boiler check for this morning at 8am, when I just got back from my 12hr nightshift. I am so raging. I just want to go to bed, seriously feel sick with tiredness. I just asked him why he organised it for this morning when he knew I would be on nightshift and he said he cant please everyone. I'm probably angry because I'm tired.


----------



## lorilu

People who eat at their desks at work. Filling the entire office suite with gross food smells for hours. Can't even imagine how dirty their desks must be. Ugh.


----------



## Jackie C

KittenEevee26 said:


> My partner at the moment, he organised a boiler check for this morning at 8am, when I just got back from my 12hr nightshift. I am so raging. I just want to go to bed, seriously feel sick with tiredness. I just asked him why he organised it for this morning when he knew I would be on nightshift and he said he cant please everyone. I'm probably angry because I'm tired.



I work 12hr shifts, including nights. I would have been furious at this, I can understand your annoyance! All you want to do is go to bed as you're exhausted. I get so tired after nights sometimes, that I also feel sick with tiredness. _ All I want to do is go to bed_, and am in no mood for anything else. People who have never worked nights have no idea how you feel.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> People who eat at their desks at work. Filling the entire office suite with gross food smells for hours. Can't even imagine how dirty their desks must be. Ugh.


I eat at my desk. It's not dirty I can assure you 

But I'm with you on the smells, people who heat up fish in the community microwave at work... Guys... no. Just no.


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> how dirty their desks must be. Ugh.


I remember reading that an office phone (generally speaking) has more bacteria than a lavatory seat. I agree with the eating smelly food (McDonald's on the train is a fairly vile smell) . . .. and smelly drinks too. I used to volunteer in a charity shop and the manager and asst. manager used to go next door to Iceland and buy some packs of God-knows-what (Chinese/Indian meals) and microwave them (as @O2.0 mentions) and the whole shop absolutely stank for ages.


----------



## MaggieDemi

Bugsys grandma said:


> a snowflake is a beautifully unique and individual thing


That's a good comeback. I'll use that next time. Thanks.


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> I eat at my desk. It's not dirty I can assure you
> 
> But I'm with you on the smells, people who heat up fish in the community microwave at work... Guys... no. Just no.


One time she left a container of broccoli sitting out on her desk..over the weekend. My gosh, the stench in there on Monday morning. Her food always stinks. (but in all fairness I am so sensitive to smells, it may be no one else even notices) I don't venture down to the break room, I come home for lunch (handful of almonds on the drive, bowl of cheerios and frozen blueberries with milk at home), but I can sometimes smell other people's meals in the hall when I walk by. But her lunches brought from home and heated up down there and then brought to her desk always smell so foul lol.

I've heard that the refrigerator down there, and the microwave, are really disgusting. Why are people so sloppy and lazy? And they continue to use them anyway, besides.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

lorilu said:


> One time she left a container of broccoli sitting out on her desk..over the weekend. My gosh, the stench in there on Monday morning. Her food always stinks. (but in all fairness I am so sensitive to smells, it may be no one else even notices) I don't venture down to the break room, I come home for lunch (handful of almonds on the drive, bowl of cheerios and frozen blueberries with milk at home), but I can sometimes smell other people's meals in the hall when I walk by. But her lunches brought from home and heated up down there and then brought to her desk always smell so foul lol.
> 
> I've heard that the refrigerator down there, and the microwave, are really disgusting. Why are people so sloppy and lazy? And they continue to use them anyway, besides.


That is disgusting! 
And you're right, it's just laziness. I absolutely couldn't eat food I'd heated up in a filthy microwave. It shows so little respect for others to not clean round the microwave after use. If everybody just took 30 seconds to wipe round after them it wouldn't get filthy.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

MaggieDemi said:


> That's a good comeback. I'll use that next time. Thanks.


Youre welcome, you can have that one! 
But I really hope you don't need to use it.
Keep away from people who call you those things. They're not worthy of your time. 
And don't let them upset you, they're not worth the energy that being upset takes. 
Just tell them to f**k off and get a life. 
I really can't stand unkind people. There is no need to be unkind. 
It's sad that we seem to have forgotten how to be kind to each other,  it's one of the few things that costs nothing but can make someone feel special, liked and cared about, and that's priceless in my book.


----------



## Happy Paws2

When you nearly miss a hospital appointment because you don't get the letter but luckily you phone up and find it's the next day.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> One time she left a container of broccoli sitting out on her desk..over the weekend. My gosh, the stench in there on Monday morning. Her food always stinks. (but in all fairness I am so sensitive to smells, it may be no one else even notices) I don't venture down to the break room, I come home for lunch (handful of almonds on the drive, bowl of cheerios and frozen blueberries with milk at home), but I can sometimes smell other people's meals in the hall when I walk by. But her lunches brought from home and heated up down there and then brought to her desk always smell so foul lol.
> 
> I've heard that the refrigerator down there, and the microwave, are really disgusting. Why are people so sloppy and lazy? And they continue to use them anyway, besides.


Sloppiness and laziness in the the work kitchen annoys me, and it's always the Dr's who never clean up their own cups and plates, and often the micro. I often take meals to work to re-heat, most of us do and, yes, it will smell of _something_. In fact, people often say, "Ooo, that smells nice". We're there for 12hr shifts and need to eat things that are more substansial than a sandwich, especially on nights. But we have a breakroom, as we can't exactly eat on the unit. LOL!


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws said:


> When you nearly miss a hospital appointment because you don't get the letter but luckily you phone up and find it's the next day.


 Good job you rang.

I have a funny story about a hospital appointment . 
My OH had an appointment which we thought was for our local hospital where we had first seen the consultant . We parked the car and was there nice and early then found it was at another local one a few miles away. Jumped back in the car and I drove to another hospital which i thought was the right one and it wasnt .  In a right panic. Finally found the right one and it took ages to park . We were over an hour late and apologised at the reception , only to be told that were behind because the consultant had been late and then even later because she couldnt find anywhere to park :Hilarious We had to wait another hour


----------



## Dave S

I have said it before and I will say it again...………..

Adults riding bikes on the footpath next to the road.

Again this morning I was walking back home with 3 of my dogs and I heard a noise like a microwave "ping", looked round and a guy was behind me on a bike ringing his bell to tell me to move over as he wanted to ride past. He must have been around 25-30 years old and on a mountain bike.

I let him pass beside one dog who is particularly reactive to bikes but (unfortunately) she did not react.

I really felt like sticking his bell, and the rest of the bike, where the sun don't shine and the bell echoes. I was so annoyed. He had all the road to ride in.


----------



## Jackie C

I saw a two videos on twitter, which played automtically. One was of a "man" going up to a cat on a wall, then hitting it. The other one was of a "man" attracting a cat, then kicking it. The video's automatically played, and I didn't want to see it. Okay, thanks to social media, the first guy was caught and arrested, apparently, so I get why people "share" it, but I simply just don't want to see these things. I've got a thick skin, I know these things go on, but I don't need to see it in detail.



Dave S said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again...………..
> 
> Adults riding bikes on the footpath next to the road.
> 
> Again this morning I was walking back home with 3 of my dogs and I heard a noise like a microwave "ping", looked round and a guy was behind me on a bike ringing his bell to tell me to move over as he wanted to ride past. He must have been around 25-30 years old and on a mountain bike.
> 
> I let him pass beside one dog who is particularly reactive to bikes but (unfortunately) she did not react.
> 
> I really felt like sticking his bell, and the rest of the bike, where the sun don't shine and the bell echoes. I was so annoyed. He had all the road to ride in.


I understand there are parts on the road that are dangerous, but if you get on the pavement, get off your bike and don't expect pedestrians to get out of your way. 
Cyclists who run red lights when people are on the crossing.
On the flip side, car drivers who have no respect for cyclists.

Parents who park on the zig-zag lines outside school, because little precious can't walk 50 yards to the car. I was driving past a school and a toddler ran out in front of me between two parked cars, and I had to slam on. Luckily, the parent grabbed hold. I got a "look" off the parent as if it was my fault! Er...no, 100% your fault, mate. I was crawling at 15mph and have a dash cam.

Bras. No matter what I buy, after a few hours, I seriously want to take them off!
An ASDA bra the other day that said "XXL" on it, and it was only slightly too big for me when I'm a size 14. Yes, I have biggish boobs, but they're not THAT big! 
When a size "L" is a size 14. This, despite my BMI being within the normal range. 
When clothes are made for women with no curves. 
When a trousers inside leg is 36 inches, so I have 6 inches of material at the bottom. NO, I DON'T WANT TO WEAR MASSIVE WEDGES. Men's trousers _routinely_ come in different leg lengths, why don't women's?
The fashion industry who design clothes for women who are no older than 21, who are 5ft 8 or more and have a 34inch inside leg and are a size 6 and have no curves.

The woman who lives opposite us who wears a white dressing gown all day with the hood up.


----------



## lullabydream

Jackie C said:


> because little precious can't walk 50 yards to the car.


Where I live it's often they can't walk 50 yards to the school....I honestly think it would be quicker to walk back home jump in car and commute to work if that's what people are doing, but hardly any do!


----------



## catz4m8z

QUOTE="Jackie C, post: 1065439815, member: 1437523"]Sloppiness and laziness in the the work kitchen annoys me, and it's always the Dr's who never clean up their own cups and plates, and often the micro. I often take meals to work to re-heat, most of us do and, yes, it will smell of _something_. QUOTE]

I find things like eggs or bananas are the worst...the smell just lingers forever.

QUOTE="Dave S, post: 1065440798, member: 1238179"]I have said it before and I will say it again...………..

Adults riding bikes on the footpath next to the road.QUOTE]

This annoys me too, esp when they try and shove their way past you when you have dogs.....even more so when you see people on mobility scooters happily trundling down the road whilst the cyclists try and push you off the pavement!!

QUOTE="Jackie C, post: 1065440908, member: 1437523"]
Bras. No matter what I buy, after a few hours, I seriously want to take them off!
./QUOTE]

I think bras are the bane of every womans life! I have to admit my uncomfortable one (that stops things jiggling too much!) comes off as soon as I get in and I swap it for one of those stretchy fabric crop top ones, much more comfy!

My peeve tonight is popcorn. I love to eat it....I hate that Im still picking bits out of my teeth 2 days later

oh...also annoyed that I couldn't get the multiquote function to work properly just now!


----------



## Jackie C

The complete and utter **** holes who woke me up with their noisy machinary before 8.30am this morning. It's VERY loud, the house is almost vibrating. A couple of car alarms have gone off in the street. I gave up trying to sleep at 9am, as it was getting louder and louder and went to see where it was. NEXT DOOR is having his massive conifers felled it seems. 
I start a set of nights tonight, 7.30pm to 8.00am, so I went to bed very late last night to turn myself around, so I've had about 5 hrs sleep. I've then got to go to work tonight. If I don't get back to bed, by the time I finish in morning, I will have been awake nearly 24 hours.

I am so tired already, and extremely irritated. There is an enormous amount of conifers, so I reckon it's gonna take all day. I hope they don't start again tomorrow, otherwise I'm stuffed.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> The complete and utter **** holes who woke me up with their noisy machinary before 8.30am this morning. It's VERY loud, the house is almost vibrating. A couple of car alarms have gone off in the street. I gave up trying to sleep at 9am, as it was getting louder and louder and went to see where it was. NEXT DOOR is having his massive conifers felled, it seems.
> I start a set of nights tonight, 7.30pm to 8.00am, so I went to bed very late last night to turn myself around, so I've had about 5 hrs sleep. I've then got to go to work tonight. If I don't get back to bed, by the time I finish in morning, I will have been awake nearly 24 hours.


That's the draw back with shift work, OH use to be a train driver and use to book on at all different times round the clock, I use to dread anyone doing to heavy work in the garden or road works when he was a sleep.


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws said:


> That's the draw back with shift work, OH use to be a train driver and use to book on at all different times round the clock, I use to dread anyone doing to heavy work in the garden or road works when he was a sleep.


They seemed to have stopped for the last 5 minutes, I may try and go back to bed. Although I am awake now (sort of). I just think it's rude to start noisy work before 9am. There is no law on it, but it seems to be acceptable anytime after 8am, which I think is ridiculously early. And you're supposed to stop at 6pm......it's all about the 9 to 5 people, isn't it? When they're out at work! Another thing where shift-workers are discriminated against. 
Yes, I am irritated......can you tell? :Smuggrin


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> They seemed to have stopped for the last 5 minutes, I may try and go back to bed. Although I am awake now (sort of). I just think it's rude to start noisy work before 9am. There is no law on it, but it seems to be acceptable anytime after 8am, which I think is ridiculously early. And you're supposed to stop at 6pm......it's all about the 9 to 5 people, isn't it? When they're out at work! Another thing where shift-workers are discriminated against.
> Yes, I am irritated......can you tell? :Smuggrin


Ermmm, just a tad ! I remember that irritability so well from my night shifts.


----------



## MilleD

ForestWomble said:


> I'm sure I'm guilty of that, I can never remember which is which  I have trouble with other similar words too.


Don't know if anyone has said this as I haven't read the whole thread, but I was always told to remember which one has an 'r' in it.

So brought - bring
Bought - buy.

No idea if that helps or not


----------



## NaomiM

Jackie C said:


> They seemed to have stopped for the last 5 minutes, I may try and go back to bed. Although I am awake now (sort of). I just think it's rude to start noisy work before 9am. There is no law on it, but it seems to be acceptable anytime after 8am, which I think is ridiculously early. And you're supposed to stop at 6pm......it's all about the 9 to 5 people, isn't it? When they're out at work! Another thing where shift-workers are discriminated against.
> Yes, I am irritated......can you tell? :Smuggrin


I used to work nights. You have my sympathy!


----------



## Jackie C

NaomiM said:


> I used to work nights. You have my sympathy!





SusieRainbow said:


> Ermmm, just a tad ! I remember that irritability so well from my night shifts.


Thing is, it was SO LOUD.

Off back to bed, hopefully I can get more kip. Hope they're not just on a break.


----------



## lymorelynn

My husband :Inpain
About to put our house on the market, found somewhere we liked, not perfect but still nice. Did my usual check of Rightmove to find that our neighbour (mirror image of our house) has just put hers on at considerably less than ours :Arghh so we won't stand any chance of selling.
Husband had already said if we don't sell I can get the kitchen done here. Now if I mention it I keep going on about it. If I don't mention it I haven't tried hard enough so am obviously not that bothered 
Bad enough not being able to even for the other house but why do I have to keep asking about getting the kitchen done :Arghh
Oh, did I mention, my husband is annoying :Rage


----------



## SusieRainbow

lymorelynn said:


> My husband :Inpain
> About to put our house on the market, found somewhere we liked, not perfect but still nice. Did my usual check of Rightmove to find that our neighbour (mirror image of our house) has just put hers on at considerably less than ours :Arghh so we won't stand any chance of selling.
> Husband had already said if we don't sell I can get the kitchen done here. Now if I mention it I keep going on about it. If I don't mention it I haven't tried hard enough so am obviously not that bothered
> Bad enough not being able to even for the other house but why do I have to keep asking about getting the kitchen done :Arghh
> Oh, did I mention, my husband is annoying :Rage


Aren't they all !


----------



## ForestWomble

MilleD said:


> Don't know if anyone has said this as I haven't read the whole thread, but I was always told to remember which one has an 'r' in it.
> 
> So brought - bring
> Bought - buy.
> 
> No idea if that helps or not


Never heard that before. That's really helpful, thank you


----------



## Dave S

SusieRainbow said:


> Aren't they all !


Speaking as a husband, *NO.*

However, I am a failed mind reader for my wifes unspoken thoughts and wishes, always up early in the morning, hours before the wife, look after, including exercise all the dogs, cook great meals and puds, cakes, bread etc, tend the garden and grow lots of fruit and veg, try to keep up to date with decorating, look after my mother in her sheltered flat, work casually including dog training as I am also a pensioner.

I would go so far as to say I don't have time to be annoying therefore I must be excellent.

Now be careful as this could be a separate thread.


----------



## O2.0

People who type in all caps.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dave S said:


> Speaking as a husband, *NO.*
> 
> However, I am a failed mind reader for my wifes unspoken thoughts and wishes, always up early in the morning, hours before the wife, look after, including exercise all the dogs, cook great meals and puds, cakes, bread etc, tend the garden and grow lots of fruit and veg, try to keep up to date with decorating, look after my mother in her sheltered flat, work casually including dog training as I am also a pensioner.
> 
> I would go so far as to say I don't have time to be annoying therefore I must be excellent.
> 
> Now be careful as this could be a separate thread.


I was , of course, excepting present company! You sound like a dream ,Dave.

I absolutely adore my husband, he is a true gem, but even he can be annoying. But I realise I can too, so if he can put up with me I can put up with him. We've managed it for 40 yrs.


----------



## kimthecat

O2.0 said:


> People who type in all caps.


YEAH . REALLY ANNOYING. I DONT KNOW WHY THEY DO IT. :Hilarious (sorry. Couldnt resist  )


----------



## Lurcherlad

Micro managers - especially in a non-work, voluntary environment and relating to nothing more high pressure than making and distributing cups of tea and coffee 

And breathe ...


----------



## O2.0

kimthecat said:


> YEAH . REALLY ANNOYING. I DONT KNOW WHY THEY DO IT. :Hilarious (sorry. Couldnt resist  )


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
It's very petty, and a silly thing to be annoyed about. Actually, it doesn't annoy me when 'old' people do it. I have a friend who's like my 2nd mom, who's not tech savvy, and she periodically posts random things on FB in ALL CAPS, and it doesn't bother me. But when people who IMO should know better start getting all shouty with caps for no apparent reason, or because they're too lazy to unclick the caps lock, I get judgy about it


----------



## SusieRainbow

I think it was mentioned before, but pages of script with no punctuation or paragraphs. Most of the time I don't bother trying to read them.


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> I think it was mentioned before, but pages of script with no punctuation or paragraphs. Most of the time I don't bother trying to read them.


Same. It's really hard to read those, especially on my phone. 
When it's a poster who looks like they really could use some help, I'll trawl through it and try and figure out what's going on but generally I just skim by.

Gets really annoying though when you trawl through a long, confusing, badly written post, try to help, and the poster turns around with "blah blah blah this forum sucks blah blah" and totally ignores all suggestions and advice


----------



## picaresque

The 'All Lives Matter-ing' of feminist issues - just had a campaigning email about World Menstrual Day which managed to avoid mentioning women or girls once. Apparently it's 'people who have periods'. Great job puking western identity politics all over real issues affecting females in the developing world, like girls dying in menstrual huts.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> The 'All Lives Matter-ing' of feminist issues - just had a campaigning email about World Menstrual Day which managed to avoid mentioning women or girls once. Apparently it's 'people who have periods'. Great job puking western identity politics all over real issues affecting females in the developing world, like girls dying in menstrual huts.


Don't get me started on this ….. my favourite ranting topic atm!!!


----------



## picaresque

Cleo38 said:


> Don't get me started on this ….. my favourite ranting topic atm!!!


Same. Honestly infuriated (though not entirely surprised) by that sodding email, like how can you campaign about this issue when it's apparently verboten to name the group of people affected by it?! Madness.


----------



## Happy Paws2

SusieRainbow said:


> I think it was mentioned before,* but pages of script with no punctuation or paragraphs.* *Most of the time I don't bother trying to read them*.


I don't bother with the me either, they are so hard to read.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Parents who allow their “little darling” to ram his toy car into the wall repeatedly while everyone else is trying to enjoy their coffee/lunch in the cafe 

Like pets, kids need training otherwise they will be rude, inconsiderate PITA’s for ever! :Rage


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Parents who allow their "little darling" to ram his toy car into the wall repeatedly while everyone else is trying to enjoy their coffee/lunch in the cafe
> 
> Like pets, kids need training otherwise they will be rude, inconsiderate PITA's for ever! :Rage


But "little darling" is the centre of the universe and very precious. It's okay for entitled yummy mummy to ignore bad behaviour because he's allowed to.


----------



## Jackie C

Bikini shopping when you're not a size 10. 
I'm a size 14, the right BMI, but I've got biggish boobs. Found ONE, eventually, that fitted and looked okay. Felt fat when I'm not.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Jackie C said:


> Bikini shopping when you're not a size 10.
> I'm a size 14, the right BMI, but I've got biggish boobs. Found ONE, eventually, that fitted and looked okay. Felt fat when I'm not.


Oh I don't know shopping for any sort of size is never easy! When I was a size 8 and now I'm a size 12 it's hard to find things that fit. Unless you get tailored clothing nothing ever fits totally correct!

I have trouble finding bras that fit as I'm of the small chested variety.


----------



## Jackie C

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh I don't know shopping for any sort of size is never easy! When I was a size 8 and now I'm a size 12 it's hard to find things that fit. Unless you get tailored clothing nothing ever fits totally correct!
> 
> I have trouble finding bras that fit as I'm of the small chested variety.


I tried one on in TK Maxx. It said, "Large" on it. When I was in the changing room, I noticed it also said "size 14". Well, it covered the lower half of my boobs....!
Asda used to be pretty good with bikini's and had different boob sizes, ie: 34d, 36f, 38b etc etc. Went into two different George/Asda outlets and they had ONE that was sized, and obviously not near my size. Ended up buying one size 16 top, and a size 18!!! Simply so my boobs were covered adeequatlely.


----------



## tabelmabel

Apostrophes in the wrong places irritate me. If in doubt, leave it out! Especially in words where the entire meaning is changed (you're/your) and should of/could of instead of should've/could've.

Also drivers that drive around in thick fog with no lights on or side lights. In fact, side lights is worse as it's like they remembered to put lights on but they actually believe side lights are sufficient in a pea souper.


----------



## tabelmabel

Magyarmum said:


> People who say "less" when they mean "fewer".


10 items or less is not good at checkouts, i totally agree but i think this one is so common in speech now, i might even use it myself!


----------



## Guest

tabelmabel said:


> Apostrophes in the wrong places irritate me. If in doubt, leave it out! Especially in words where the entire meaning is changed (you're/your) and should of/could of instead of should've/could've.
> 
> ]


This ad ran on the back page of one of the sections of a national newspaper last week 










And these doormats are for sale on Etsy :Banghead


----------



## tabelmabel

McKenzie said:


> This ad ran on the back page of one of the sections of a national newspaper last week
> 
> View attachment 408162
> 
> 
> And these doormats are for sale on Etsy :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 408163


Aaaaaghhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Just thinking, this isn't a petty thing that annoys me. It has gone too far to be petty. It is major!!!!!

Too many exclamation marks is another one that can irritate!!

Especially when used in 'sincere' remarks like "I'm so sorry you lost your dog!!!"


----------



## Calvine

tabelmabel said:


> Too many exclamation marks is another one that can irritate!!


And so many people do that, I notice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorilu

When I pull the dental floss too short.


----------



## tabelmabel

One more driving one from me: drivers that stick to one speed that is too slow on rural roads but too fast for villages. We have so many roads in the area round where i live that are rural 60mph, punctuated by villages where the limit drops to 40mph or 30mph.

I have observed it is often older drivers that will stick to a very irritating 45mph in the 60 zone but then continue at 45 through the 30 zone! Why?! Why risk a speeding ticket in the village when you could have made up time on the rural stretches?

If anyone can guess at any explanation for this, please do let me know. It isn't as if you can miss the lower village limits round here either as we have the illuminated flashing signs at the start of almost every village.


----------



## picaresque

Starting to notice this a lot and it really grates - people prefacing every sentence with 'so'. Was watching some programme yesterday, presenter says to guest 'Tell us about your project XYZ' - Guest - 'So, blah blah blah ... - Presenter - 'Further comment' - Guest - 'So, ...'
Where has this come from and why does it annoy me so much


----------



## HarlequinCat

tabelmabel said:


> One more driving one from me: drivers that stick to one speed that is too slow on rural roads but too fast for villages. We have so many roads in the area round where i live that are rural 60mph, punctuated by villages where the limit drops to 40mph or 30mph.
> 
> I have observed it is often older drivers that will stick to a very irritating 45mph in the 60 zone but then continue at 45 through the 30 zone! Why?! Why risk a speeding ticket in the village when you could have made up time on the rural stretches?
> 
> If anyone can guess at any explanation for this, please do let me know. It isn't as if you can miss the lower village limits round here either as we have the illuminated flashing signs at the start of almost every village.


Yes! Me and my partner have noticed this quite often. And noticed that it's almost always the older driver. They pootle slowly at 20mph on the winding country roads that are national speed limit (of course you don't need to go that fast but you can comfortably travel at 40 - 50mph.). But pull away faster, into the distance when you do the limit in the towns villages.

Maybe they feel more comfortable travelling along paved roads, and think they are travelling too quick on country roads when the hedges are often close and it looks like they are zooming by?


----------



## Jackie C

tabelmabel said:


> One more driving one from me: drivers that stick to one speed that is too slow on rural roads but too fast for villages. We have so many roads in the area round where i live that are rural 60mph, punctuated by villages where the limit drops to 40mph or 30mph.
> 
> I have observed it is often older drivers that will stick to a very irritating 45mph in the 60 zone but then continue at 45 through the 30 zone! Why?! Why risk a speeding ticket in the village when you could have made up time on the rural stretches?
> 
> If anyone can guess at any explanation for this, please do let me know. It isn't as if you can miss the lower village limits round here either as we have the illuminated flashing signs at the start of almost every village.


Oh this one really annoys me. It's as if they either _can't see the sign _as their eyesight is so poor, or they don't understand what the sign means. They just stay at the same speed! They'll be a massive long line of traffic behind them, but they don't get it. Either that, or they don't look in the rear-view mirror. They're very selfish, as they never pull in. Oh and if they're trundling along at 40mph, they'll SLAM ON if they get to 42mph. But then they keep at the same speed through villages. It actually scares me how poor their driving is. 
Yes, it's alway seems to be older drivers.

Or then people who say, "The speed limit is not a target, you know."
Erm, yes it is. If you're on your driving test and drive 10 or 20mph below the speed limit when there is no reason to do so,_ you will fail _as it means you aren't paying due care and attention.


----------



## Calvine

picaresque said:


> Starting to notice this a lot and it really grates - people prefacing every sentence with 'so'. Was watching some programme yesterday, presenter says to guest 'Tell us about your project XYZ' - Guest - 'So, blah blah blah ... - Presenter - 'Further comment' - Guest - 'So, ...'
> Where has this come from and why does it annoy me so much


Yes (this is one I mentioned some time ago, in fact). I have a friend who_ begins _every single text message with 'so' . . . for no reason, and it adds nothing to the meaning; just an extra word to write. ''So the train drivers are on strike again, had to take a taxi'', or, ''So I managed to get an appointment for 4 o'clock''. I have no idea how this started or why, but even peple I consider reasonably intelligent are doing it. I've seen posts on here which are guilty of it too.


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Starting to notice this a lot and it really grates - people prefacing every sentence with 'so'. Was watching some programme yesterday, presenter says to guest 'Tell us about your project XYZ' - Guest - 'So, blah blah blah ... - Presenter - 'Further comment' - Guest - 'So, ...'
> Where has this come from and why does it annoy me so much


Same here! I was listening to Woman's Hour a few weeks ago & the guest was speaking about something I was really interested in (although I've forgotten what it was now), but I didn't hear anything except the word "So" which she used 37 times .....Yes I counted after the first few! I should have just turned it off rather than sitting there seething


----------



## Elles

People who complain about every petty little thing. 

:Bag


----------



## kimthecat

Elles said:


> People who complain about every petty little thing.
> 
> :Bag


:Hilarious Yeah but its _so_ enjoyable !


----------



## HarlequinCat

Elles said:


> People who complain about every petty little thing.
> 
> :Bag


Its very cathartic


----------



## PawsOnMe

People who have more than one wind chime! I feel like i'm going balmy with all the chiming coming from my neighbour's forty blumming wind chimes. :Shifty


----------



## O2.0

Reading this thread makes me aware of what an annoying person I must be  
I've started many a sentence with "so," use entirely too many exclamation marks, (though I do use apostrophes correctly), and I love wind chimes, the more the merrier!


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> Reading this thread makes me aware of what an annoying person I must be
> I've started many a sentence with "so," use entirely too many exclamation marks, (though I do use apostrophes correctly), and I love wind chimes, the more the merrier!


but we love you anyway !!!!!!


----------



## lorilu

PawsOnMe said:


> People who have more than one wind chime! I feel like i'm going balmy with all the chiming coming from my neighbour's forty blumming wind chimes. :Shifty


I hate any wind chimes. I detest wind chimes. Did I mention I hate wind chimes? People who have wind chimes, with close neighbors, I suspect of latent hostility/sadism. It's just plain wrong to force your constant noise onto someone else like that. It's no different, or maybe even worse, from blaring your stereo all hours of the day and night. Or letting your dog bark non stop. It's anti social hostile behavior.

If you live out in the middle of nowhere..have at it.

The "so" doesn't bother me.

The slow pokey drivers that drive the same speed regardless of the limit are usually elderly. It will happen to all of us, if we're lucky. I remember my mother complaining about those kinds of drivers when I was a little kid. She used to say it was always old men wearing hats. And when she got elderly, guess what, she drove the same way. lol


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> but we love you anyway !!!!!!


Aw! I feel all warm and fuzzy  
Or maybe that's my windchimes tinkling making me happy :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

PawsOnMe said:


> People who have more than one wind chime! I feel like i'm going balmy with all the chiming coming from my neighbour's forty blumming wind chimes. :Shifty


Even one is one too many, and on a windy night


----------



## Lurcherlad

Neighbours who have a bouncy castle up practically every weekend all weekend so all we hear is the compressor for hours on end 

It would be nice to be able to sit in my garden with a coffee for just half an hour with zero noise, but for the sound of the birds.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh i love a wind chime, I do! But i have never owned one. I just like to pick them up in shops, tinkle them and put them back again.

How annoying am I?! I'm always touching everything in shops, I pick things up. And put things down again. And then, if i do want to buy, i pick one from the very back that looks untouched. Hmmm i feel a game coming on: cheeky cow or sanctamonious hypocrite?!


----------



## Cleo38

Much as I hate windchimes there is something far worse … a bloody dream catcher!!! :Wideyed:Finger


----------



## PawsOnMe

tabelmabel said:


> Oh i love a wind chime, I do! But i have never owned one. I just like to pick them up in shops, tinkle them and put them back again.
> 
> How annoying am I?! I'm always touching everything in shops, I pick things up. And put things down again. And then, if i do want to buy, i pick one from the very back that looks untouched. Hmmm i feel a game coming on: cheeky cow or sanctamonious hypocrite?!


Haha I do that too! I love going somewhere with fluffy bedding and soft and silky things. I spend all the time going round stroking them


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Neighbours who have a bouncy castle up practically every weekend all weekend so all we hear is the compressor for hours on end
> 
> It would be nice to be able to sit in my garden with a coffee for just half an hour with zero noise, but for the sound of the birds.


Oh, that's annoying. Not to mention the screaming kids that go with it!

When I was a kid, if I was being noisy in the garden, she'd come outside and tell us, "You're annoying me as well as the neighbours, be quiet or go to the park!" HAHAHA!!


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Neighbours who have a bouncy castle up practically every weekend all weekend so all we hear is the compressor for hours on end
> 
> It would be nice to be able to sit in my garden with a coffee for just half an hour with zero noise, but for the sound of the birds.


I've been dog sitting in some very very expensive houses over the last few weeks, they all have just a couple of neighbours but with large gardens aren't close. What I have noticed is the constant mower, stimmer or other garden machine noise.......and I mean constant. With such big gardens it take hours and hours in each garden just to cut the lawn.

Glad to get back to my quiet little place in the cul-de-ac


----------



## lorilu

rona said:


> I've been dog sitting in some very very expensive houses over the last few weeks, they all have just a couple of neighbours but with large gardens aren't close. What I have noticed is the constant mower, stimmer or other garden machine noise.......and I mean constant. With such big gardens it take hours and hours in each garden just to cut the lawn.
> 
> Glad to get back to my quiet little place in the cul-de-ac


Oh I have that here. It never ends. Not because I'm in a ritzy neighborhood but it's a bit country and the way my home is positioned I am surrounded by 6 properties with great big yards, several who mow twice a week. I am sensory intolerant and the noise here just gets worse and worse. It's so lovely and quiet here...except for in the summer when the relentless mowing starts.


----------



## Calvine

tabelmabel said:


> I'm always touching everything in shops, I pick things up. And put things down again


That is really bad! I have a friend who does that; I find it so irritating. She will wander round a shop for at least 20 minutes picking things up, showing them to me, commenting on them, complaining about the price, then putting them back; then repeating the same mind-blowingly boring process with another item. I refuse to go near shops with her any longer. And she never seems to buy anything.


----------



## rona

Calvine said:


> She will wander round a shop for at least 20 minutes picking things up, showing them to me, commenting on them, complaining about the price, then putting them back;


Does she do that with food items?


----------



## tabelmabel

Calvine said:


> . I refuse to go near shops with her any longer. And she never seems to buy anything.




This is me! I dont tend to complain about prices though. And i prefer to be on my own so i can go at my own pace. Bet your friend is glad you ditched her from your shopping trips!



rona said:


> Does she do that with food items?


I very rarely do this with food now, as i know what i want. But, when i had the family to feed, i used to go to Tesco late night and look at all the ingredients to make sure it wasn't full of E numbers and sugar. I did spend and buy a lot though. And i have never handled fruit or bread and left it. Only packaged foods.


----------



## lorilu

tabelmabel said:


> This is me! I dont tend to complain about prices though. And i prefer to be on my own so i can go at my own pace. *Bet your friend is glad you ditched her from your shopping trips!*
> 
> .


----------



## Calvine

rona said:


> Does she do that with food items?


 Not sure; her poor husband presumably has the pleasure of doing the weekly shop with her.



tabelmabel said:


> And i have never handled fruit or bread and left it. Only packaged foods.


Well, let me tell you what I once saw which actually made me appreciate why much of the food we buy is now pre-packed. I saw a guy - bald with a greasy, stringy pony tail - picking up cherries (being sold loose to weigh out) and eating them, then taking the stone from his mouth and putting it back with the cherries that unsuspecting customers would be buying. He then took his hair out of its rubber band, combed it, if you like, all over the cherries, probably covering them in hair, dandruff and any nits and lice he might have, put the rubber band back in place and then moved on to look at something else. I could not believe my eyes.


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> Not sure; her poor husband presumably has the pleasure of doing the weekly shop with her.
> 
> Well, let me tell you what I once saw which actually made me appreciate why much of the food we buy is now pre-packed. I saw a guy - bald with a greasy, stringy pony tail - picking up cherries (being sold loose to weigh out) and eating them, then taking the stone from his mouth and putting it back with the cherries that unsuspecting customers would be buying. He then took his hair out of its rubber band, combed it, if you like, all over the cherries, probably covering them in hair, dandruff and any nits and lice he might have, put the rubber band back in place and then moved on to look at something else. I could not believe my eyes.


I never buy loose produce any more. For this reason. People are disgusting.


----------



## MilleD

lorilu said:


> I never buy loose produce any more. For this reason. People are disgusting.


Trouble is the extra packaging is so bad for the environment. It's a dilemma!


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> I never buy loose produce any more. For this reason. People are disgusting.


I know; and quite often you see apples with a mark where someone's fingernail has punctured it! With things like vegetables that you are likely going to boil it's not quite so awful.


----------



## tabelmabel

Calvine said:


> Well, let me tell you what I once saw which actually made me appreciate why much of the food we buy is now pre-packed. I saw a guy - bald with a greasy, stringy pony tail - picking up cherries (being sold loose to weigh out) and eating them, then taking the stone from his mouth and putting it back with the cherries that unsuspecting customers would be buying. He then took his hair out of its rubber band, combed it, if you like, all over the cherries, probably covering them in hair, dandruff and any nits and lice he might have, put the rubber band back in place and then moved on to look at something else. I could not believe my eyes.


Gross out!:Stop:Stinkyfeet:Hungover


----------



## lorilu

MilleD said:


> Trouble is the extra packaging is so bad for the environment. It's a dilemma!


That is true but I have to think about my own health, first. Good point about things that are going to be cooked, but I don't buy any fresh produce that is going to be cooked. Only eaten raw.


----------



## O2.0

That would be why I always wash produce  Prepackaged produce has also been handled by people who may or may not have good hygiene habits. 


My current annoyance is a little miniature schnauzer, or should I say the owners of said dog who leave him out in the front yard unsupervised and he comes barreling out barking and catches me by surprise every time! 
Their yard comes right to the edge of the sidewalk, and it's raised above the sidewalk with a retaining wall. So there's this wall that's about waist high, then a very pretty but open wrought iron fence, so when the dog comes out barking, he's shoulder high to me. It's very unnerving, he's essentially barking right in my ear as I go by. 
I keep meaning to say something to the owners, but there is never anyone out there with him, which is also very annoying!


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> That would be why I always wash produce  Prepackaged produce has also been handled by people who may or may not have good hygiene habits.


Also a good point. I, too, wash fresh produce. I am sure I am exposed to germs and bacteria on a daily basis which isn't necessarily a bad thing. But I prefer my food not to be handled by the masses before I eat it.

So I buy bagged apples, lettuce, carrots and celery. The remaining fruit I eat I buy frozen.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> I've been dog sitting in some very very expensive houses over the last few weeks, they all have just a couple of neighbours but with large gardens aren't close. What I have noticed is the constant mower, stimmer or other garden machine noise.......and I mean constant. With such big gardens it take hours and hours in each garden just to cut the lawn.
> 
> Glad to get back to my quiet little place in the cul-de-ac


A couple of my neighbours are around all week yet barely a weekend goes by they don't have some kind of power tool on the go 

In my head - Sunday at least should be clear of all these nuisances.

Sadly, nobody seems to think so round here.

Lucky I'm antisocial and rarely entertain. It would be a pain having friends over for a bbq and having it spoiled by power tools and lawnmowers!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> That is really bad! I have a friend who does that; I find it so irritating. She will wander round a shop for at least 20 minutes picking things up, showing them to me, commenting on them, complaining about the price, then putting them back; then repeating the same mind-blowingly boring process with another item. I refuse to go near shops with her any longer. And she never seems to buy anything.


You should try taking my mother in law food shopping ...... she's bought the same list for 30 years and tells me about her preference/use of each item every time!

A half hour shop can take 2 hours!


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> I never buy loose produce any more. For this reason. People are disgusting.


Agree, but I wash everything anyway.

I don't eat chocolate but having seen what people (especially kids) do with chocolate fountains and the fruit/sweet pick & mix at buffet restaurants .......:Wtf


----------



## catz4m8z

PawsOnMe said:


> People who have more than one wind chime! I feel like i'm going balmy with all the chiming coming from my neighbour's forty blumming wind chimes. :Shifty


That used to be me! I had a large cat run in my garden a few years ago and I had a huge bamboo windchime and several little small ones hanging from it...it was like someone fell down the stairs carrying a box full of cutlery on a windy day!!:Hilarious (now I just have one hanging on the inside of my back door though, it annoys nobody but me.



Jackie C said:


> Oh, that's annoying. Not to mention the screaming kids that go with it!
> HAHAHA!!


ugh.:Banghead Screaming kids are always annoying. Went out in the garden the other day coz the dogs were barking like maniacs and I found next doors kids had climbed up and were hanging over the fence staring at them. I didnt say anything....just silently walked right up to them, as close as I could get, and stared back...I wasnt in the mood to shout and turns out being creepy and disturbing works just as well!

Im currently annoyed with people using the word super when they mean very or really. Saying something was super exciting or you are super tired just sounds dumb to me.


----------



## Jackie C

People who allow their children to litter or think it's okay for them to be rude. I'm often out with my mum, and she's quite nervous and a little frail. It's shocking how many parents allow their children to run around and nearly barrel into her or other older people, or physically push past people without an "excuse me, please." It's shocking what some parents allow their children to do.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Agree, but I wash everything anyway.
> 
> I don't eat chocolate but having seen what people (especially kids) do with them and the fruit/sweet pick & mix at buffet restaurants .......:Wtf


Buffet or salad bars? You won't see me bellying up....ever. Ugh.


----------



## Sacrechat

Parents who let their children rule the roost instead of parenting them properly.


----------



## lorilu

People who use stop lights to do things other than drive. It's a 60 second light. Sit there and pay attention. Or pull over to get whatever it is you are reaching for in the back seat for crying out loud. and TURN YOUR EFFING PHONE OFF.


----------



## Jackie C

We're on holiday in Lanzarote.

Middle-aged (any man, TBH) who walk around without a shirt or t-shirt on, or even sit in bars without them on! Gross!! They're usually morbidly obese and burned to a cinder (I wonder why). Put it away, it's SO rude! I wouldn't sit in a bar or walk around in a bikini, so cover up if you're out and about.
Fine next to the pool or beach, but elsewhere - no.
Grabbing a sun-lounger with a towel at 8am, leave it all day and then come back at 4pm. Sad cretins.


----------



## Jackie C

Parents who allow their children to mess about on or near the airport baggage claim carousel. The thing is MOVING, keep your child away from me when I try and get my heavy suitcase off. 

Parents who as soon as they arrive in another country, decide they aren't going to discipline their children in any way, shape or form. Or, the reverse, shout and scream at their poor kid whilst they (the parent) just sits there getting drunk and can't be arsed to supervise or entertain their kid. 

A sad example of this was a couple of year ago. A young lad of about 13 was crying, he was really upset. I heard him say to his mum, "I've saved my money all week so we could go to the water park, and you promised we could go today. But you just want to drink all day with your friends, like you've done all week." She just told him to shut up (she was drinking with friends on their balcony). They were a noisy family. Every day there was an argument, and she drank most of the day. The next day he was crying again. This time, I didn't see him, but heard it from next door. "She took my money." There was a bloke shouting at him to shut up. 
All week, she said mean things to him about him being fat.
Later on, he was in the pool, talking to his mum. He was being quite rational and calm, "I wanted to go, but you took my money. I'm not saying you can't drink, it's your holiday too, but it's also mine and I've not been able to go to the water park." She completely blanked him. I know kids can be manipulative and annoying, but he didn't seem like that. 
I actually found it quite upsetting.
I almost wished I could have given him some money and tell him to go.


----------



## Sacrechat

Jackie C said:


> Parents who allow their children to mess about on or near the airport baggage claim carousel. The thing is MOVING, keep your child away from me when I try and get my heavy suitcase off.
> 
> Parents who as soon as they arrive in another country, decide they aren't going to discipline their children in any way, shape or form. Or, the reverse, shout and scream at their poor kid whilst they (the parent) just sits there getting drunk and can't be arsed to supervise or entertain their kid.
> 
> A sad example of this was a couple of year ago. A young lad of about 13 was crying, he was really upset. I heard him say to his mum, "I've saved my money all week so we could go to the water park, and you promised we could go today. But you just want to drink all day with your friends, like you've done all week." She just told him to shut up (she was drinking with friends on their balcony). They were a noisy family. Every day there was an argument, and she drank most of the day. The next day he was crying again. This time, I didn't see him, but heard it from next door. "She took my money." There was a bloke shouting at him to shut up.
> All week, she said mean things to him about him being fat.
> Later on, he was in the pool, talking to his mum. He was being quite rational and calm, "I wanted to go, but you took my money. I'm not saying you can't drink, it's your holiday too, but it's also mine and I've not been able to go to the water park." She completely blanked him. I know kids can be manipulative and annoying, but he didn't seem like that.
> I actually found it quite upsetting.
> I almost wished I could have given him some money and tell him to go.


We were on holiday in Lanzarote and there was a group of kids playing in and around the pool totally unsupervised. One boy was red haired, white skin and freckled. He was only wearing swimming trunks. We only once saw him go to his parents. We never saw them applying suntan lotion. Hubby commented to me that the boy was going to pay for it that evening. As the day progressed, he grew redder and redder.

The next day, there was no sign of him. In fact, most of the kids were missing bar two. We asked them where the boy was they were playing with yesterday. They told us he couldn't come out. His parents had to get the doctor to him he was so badly burned.

His parents had been sat drinking and talking to friends all day that first day with no concern for their child's welfare whatsoever.


----------



## Jackie C

Sacremist said:


> We were on holiday in Lanzarote and there was a group of kids playing in and around the pool totally unsupervised. One boy was red haired, white skin and freckled. He was only wearing swimming trunks. We only once saw him go to his parents. We never saw them applying suntan lotion. Hubby commented to me that the boy was going to pay for it that evening. As the day progressed, he grew redder and redder.
> 
> The next day, there was no sign of him. In fact, most of the kids were missing bar two. We asked them where the boy was they were playing with yesterday. They told us he couldn't come out. His parents had to get the doctor to him he was so badly burned.
> 
> His parents had been sat drinking and talking to friends all day that first day with no concern for their child's welfare whatsoever.


Poor kids. You don't abdicate responsibility for your children when you're on holiday. It doesn't mean you can't enjoy yourself, or have a drink or two, but it's another thing to but drinking to excess and not really caring about your kids.
Are some parents actually stupid? I mean, really stupid? There is SO MUCH media attention and health advice around about the harms of the sun. And it's obvious that red heads with freckles will burn! And Lanzarote is sub-tropical country.

I'm in Lanzarote, I have pale skin and have factor 50 on right now, and take regular breaks out of the sun.


----------



## O2.0

I'm annoyed at being stung by a wasp I stirred up mowing the lawn :Rage
Actually, I'm annoyed at most biting, itching, stinging bugs right now. Three itchy chigger bites along my ass on my panty-line. Good times, good times.... :Bag


----------



## Jackie C

Hay-bloody-fever.


----------



## tabelmabel

Jackie C said:


> Hay-bloody-fever.


Omg yes. But that definitely deserves its own thread. Far from being petty and annoying, it is major and seriously life disrupting.


----------



## Jackie C

tabelmabel said:


> Omg yes. But that definitely deserves its own thread. Far from being petty and annoying, it is major and seriously life disrupting.


Good point. 
I'll add "ALL allergies" to it.


----------



## Jackie C

People who arrive at a apartment complex on holiday at 6.30am and have no volume control on their voices.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Parents who allow their children to mess about on or near the airport baggage claim carousel. The thing is MOVING, keep your child away from me when I try and get my heavy suitcase off.
> 
> Parents who as soon as they arrive in another country, decide they aren't going to discipline their children in any way, shape or form. Or, the reverse, shout and scream at their poor kid whilst they (the parent) just sits there getting drunk and can't be arsed to supervise or entertain their kid.
> 
> A sad example of this was a couple of year ago. A young lad of about 13 was crying, he was really upset. I heard him say to his mum, "I've saved my money all week so we could go to the water park, and you promised we could go today. But you just want to drink all day with your friends, like you've done all week." She just told him to shut up (she was drinking with friends on their balcony). They were a noisy family. Every day there was an argument, and she drank most of the day. The next day he was crying again. This time, I didn't see him, but heard it from next door. "She took my money." There was a bloke shouting at him to shut up.
> All week, she said mean things to him about him being fat.
> Later on, he was in the pool, talking to his mum. He was being quite rational and calm, "I wanted to go, but you took my money. I'm not saying you can't drink, it's your holiday too, but it's also mine and I've not been able to go to the water park." She completely blanked him. I know kids can be manipulative and annoying, but he didn't seem like that.
> I actually found it quite upsetting.
> I almost wished I could have given him some money and tell him to go.


How sad - poor lad 

Some people really don't deserve children.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I work for a big DIY chain.

I love it when men come in to the store and say ‘I need some advice, do you have a man here who can help me?’.


----------



## rona

Linda Weasel said:


> I work for a big DIY chain.
> 
> I love it when men come in to the store and say 'I need some advice, do you have a man here who can help me?'.


Oooo what do you say?

I'd love that ........not


----------



## Linda Weasel

rona said:


> Oooo what do you say?
> 
> I'd love that ........not


I call the young man who's only just left school and a week into the job.....

Who then brings the customer back to ask me.

Actually worse than that is when a woman asks for a 'man for advice' because she's one of those who is perpetuating this attitude to her own sex.


----------



## lullabydream

Linda Weasel said:


> I call the young man who's only just left school and a week into the job.....
> 
> Who then brings the customer back to ask me.
> 
> Actually worse than that is when a woman asks for a 'man for advice' because she's one of those who is perpetuating this attitude to her own sex.


Oh I so wanted you to point to your boobs In a vicar of Dibley way to say oh it's these that make me not a man, and say yes quite right I am a woman and not a man!


----------



## Jackie C

I'm in Lanzarote (did I mention it ). There are people walking dogs in the heat, their poor doggy paws (as well as heat exhaustion).


----------



## rona

LITTER .......you disgusting individuals......spent time this morning clearing up a local nature reserve :Rage


----------



## rona

Constant negativity......there's so much to be happy about in *most* peoples lives


----------



## rona

The assumption that everyone wants company. There's hardly anything formally arranged for those that like to be on their own. I remember my mother being almost forced to go to social occasions.
What about bird watching for the disabled or photography trips for the elderly?

Or does this happen some places?


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> LITTER .......you disgusting individuals......spent time this morning clearing up a local nature reserve :Rage


This drives me batty too. I spend a lot of time in state parks on remote trails and you can always tell when you're getting nearer a trail head because there will be litter. The park Rangers are so good about cleaning up, but this time of year there's a lot of human traffic and with it, litter. Ugh! Makes me so angry! 
Leave no trace people!! Leave no trace!


----------



## Dave S

TESCO

A few weeks ago we were in our big Tesco buying salad type stuff and we got to the Coleslaw section. I like Florida Salad but we have not been able to buy it there for months. So, I found something else I would try - fruit coleslaw with apple etc. (I cannot eat regular coleslaw). I must say it was nice, went the following week and guess what, that is now not on the shelves. Bought a Waldorf Salad coleslaw, nice, guess again, just about found it yesterday on the shelf.
Why do they do this.


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> LITTER .......you disgusting individuals......spent time this morning clearing up a local nature reserve :Rage


100% agree about litter. On the fields opposite where I live and where I take the dogs we have had 3 lots of travellers illegally staying. The first arrive every year from France and they are delightful, leave no mess and are polite. The second were Irish travellers here for a funeral and made a camp right in the middle of the fields, just up from the children's playground used the fields to race their cars around, damaging the football pitches and used everywhere as a toilet, were abusive to residents and left loads of litter, the third were again French, left plastic bags full of rubbish, toilet everywhere including the playground and empty beer bottles lying around. All this in the space of a few months.


----------



## Guest

People leaving poo bags on a tree, tied to a fence or on the floor especially when there are plenty of bins round here.


----------



## Linda Weasel

danielled said:


> People leaving poo bags on a tree, tied to a fence or on the floor especially when there are plenty of bins round here.


This makes me really cross. Do they think the poo-bag fairy will be along.
I don't know if it wouldn't be better left on the ground, at least it's more bio-degradable than in a plastic bag.


----------



## Jackie C

danielled said:


> People leaving poo bags on a tree, tied to a fence or on the floor especially when there are plenty of bins round here.


That's just gross.


----------



## Guest

Jackie C said:


> That's just gross.


I agree.


----------



## Lurcherlad

danielled said:


> People leaving poo bags on a tree, tied to a fence or on the floor especially when there are plenty of bins round here.


I've been pulling the bags I see out of bushes, crops etc and plonking them back in the middle of the footpath in the faint hope that the offender will walk the route again and "realise" IT'S NOT ACCEPTABLE!!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Enjoying a rare tranquil morning in my garden tidying and trimming, loving the peace of no neighbours using power tools, dogs barking or kids screaming and then a neighbour 3 doors down lights an effing bonfire and my garden (including 2 full lines of washing) are engulfed in billowing smoke!

unch


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> Enjoying a rare tranquil morning in my garden tidying and trimming, loving the peace of no neighbours using power tools, dogs barking or kids screaming and then a neighbour 3 doors down lights an effing bonfire and my garden (including 2 full lines of washing) are engulfed in billowing smoke!
> 
> unch


Same here ! 

The scumbag who early on Saturday morning broke into cars and stole the disabled badges.


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> Same here !
> 
> The scumbag who early on Saturday morning broke into cars and stole the disabled badges.


Hope Karma gets them big time unch


----------



## tabelmabel

Dave S said:


> . I must say it was nice, went the following week and guess what, that is now not on the shelves


Sounds like they are copying the Aldi model. See it, want it, buy it. Else lose it.


----------



## tabelmabel

O2.0 said:


> you can always tell when you're getting nearer a trail head because there will be litter.


So true and so annoying.

The other thing that i notice is tons of dog poop in the car parks along walking trails, yet as you progress along the path the poop lessens off the further you go from the car park.

I really think many people literally drive in to the car park, let the dog out to do its toilet and drive away again. I cant think of any other explanation. How lazy can you get?


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Lurcherlad said:


> Enjoying a rare tranquil morning in my garden tidying and trimming, loving the peace of no neighbours using power tools, dogs barking or kids screaming and then a neighbour 3 doors down lights an effing bonfire and my garden (including 2 full lines of washing) are engulfed in billowing smoke!
> 
> unch


Infuriating isn't it! 
I have Nepalese neighbours, and as soon as I put a line of bed linen out they seem to decide it's time to start smoking fish in their back garden! It absolutely stinks, and no matter how quickly I manage to get out and grab my sheets off the line they have to be washed again! Drives me nuts!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Enjoying a rare tranquil morning in my garden tidying and trimming, loving the peace of no neighbours using power tools, dogs barking or kids screaming and then a neighbour 3 doors down lights an effing bonfire and my garden (including 2 full lines of washing) are engulfed in billowing smoke!
> 
> unch


That's really annoying!

In our local paper a home owner had a bonfire and set their and 2 neighbours houses on fire!  

All this dry weather and everything is tinder dry. You think they'd have more sense than to set things alight....


----------



## ForestWomble

HarlequinCat said:


> That's really annoying!
> 
> In our local paper a home owner had a bonfire and set their and 2 neighbours houses on fire!
> 
> All this dry weather and everything is tinder dry. You think they'd have more sense than to set things alight....


 That's terrible, and how stupid of the bonfire person.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I thought there were local bylaws that stipulated bonfires only after dusk.

Maybe not?

Or maybe some people are just unable to consider those around them


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> I thought there were local bylaws that stipulated bonfires only after dusk.
> 
> Maybe not?
> 
> Or maybe some people are just unable to consider those around them


Dealing with the same thing right now. All the laundry, three loads, ruined. Has to be done again, I mean. No laws about fires here, as long as it's not trash burning and as long as it's not during a burn ban time of year.

People just don't give a crap about anyone else. They want a fire, they'll have one. And probably sneak some trash into it while they're at it. (I've reported a few, for that)


----------



## picaresque

Waiting for it to get a bit cooler before taking the dogs out (for my sake as much as theirs) and I know there's going to be so much crap to dodge, leftover from sun- worshippers (I sound like a vampire). The disposable barbecues are the worst. 
I must have been a polar bear in another life, I hate hot weather.


----------



## Jason25

People that don’t use indicators.
When someone makes a brew and puts the milk in first lol


----------



## kimthecat

Jason25 said:


> People that don't use indicators.
> When someone makes a brew and puts the milk in first lol


Agree with both of those though the first one , it's mainly men that don't indicate <ducking and running>


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Agree with both of those though the first one , it's mainly men that don't indicate <ducking and running>


OH says it's BMW drivers... They think they own the road...am running with you @kimthecat


----------



## HarlequinCat

lullabydream said:


> OH says it's BMW drivers... They think they own the road...am running with you @kimthecat


I've heard it said, it's BMW And Audi drivers :Bag


----------



## Sacrechat

I like the men theory!


----------



## catz4m8z

picaresque said:


> I must have been a polar bear in another life, I hate hot weather.


Me too. Im feeling petty complaining about how much I hate the weather coz logically I know that mid twenties isnt _that_ hot but its still way too hot for me. Walked the dogs this morning then had to go to the vets to pick up flea treatment and by the time I got in I was ready to hide away for the rest of the day.

Also the hot weather makes the dogs think the very best place to sleep is underneath my wheelie desk chair which means Im constantly stepping on them or in danger of running them over!


----------



## lorilu

Please may I go across the street and ask the young daddy neighbor to stop his hammering project because he is disturbing my cat? Poor Mazy cat is trying to enjoy her porch time. In the quiet she dozes off and then he starts hammering again, jerking her out of her nap, looking much annoyed.

Pity he didn't do all this noisy stuff when it was hot as blazes and I had the house closed up and the ac on.


----------



## Beth78

People who use the milk then put a pretty much empty carton back in the fridge


----------



## SusieRainbow

Brian Blessed's inane laughter in the intervals of UKTV Gold !:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

People who start a new loo roll yet leave the empty tube on the windowsill, 2 feet from the bin


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Brian Blessed's inane laughter in the intervals of UKTV Gold !:Banghead


Oh I love him and his laugh .


----------



## picaresque

catz4m8z said:


> Me too. Im feeling petty complaining about how much I hate the weather coz logically I know that mid twenties isnt _that_ hot but its still way too hot for me. Walked the dogs this morning then had to go to the vets to pick up flea treatment and by the time I got in I was ready to hide away for the rest of the day.
> 
> Also the hot weather makes the dogs think the very best place to sleep is underneath my wheelie desk chair which means Im constantly stepping on them or in danger of running them over!


It's almost isolating in way, everyone's like 'ooh isn't this hot weather lovely, hope it continues' and I have to say 'no I hate it'


----------



## margy

You should live up here I had my heating on this morning!


----------



## ForestWomble

picaresque said:


> It's almost isolating in way, everyone's like 'ooh isn't this hot weather lovely, hope it continues' and I have to say 'no I hate it'


Yes, I know what you mean. I hate the hot weather too.


----------



## Sacrechat

I can’t get enough of it.


----------



## tabelmabel

magpi said:


> You should live up here I had my heating on this morning!


Are you in Scotland too, @magpi ? Just perfect here this weekend. Sunny. No need for a jacket, but not too hot. Just right. As Goldilocks would say.


----------



## margy

tabelmabel said:


> Are you in Scotland too, @magpi ? Just perfect here this weekend. Sunny. No need for a jacket, but not too hot. Just right. As Goldilocks would say.


Not far away in Northumberland. It is a lovely sunny morning but cool, I wouldn't mind if it were a bit warmer


----------



## Nonnie

People that comment on news articles or videos without actually reading said article, or watching said video.

Women that go out in really short skirts, and spend all their time pulling them down. If you dont want both your cracks on show, wear something longer!


----------



## lorilu

Nonnie said:


> Women that go out in really short skirts, and spend all their time pulling them down. If you dont want both your cracks on show, wear something longer!


----------



## Jaf

Visitors. Noisy, nosy, non-stop-eating/ chewing/ yawning/ whistling/ tapping the table, reading out loud everything from facebook/ newspapers, leaving doors open, scaring the cats, singing over the music, driving like an idiot. Bleurghhh arrgghhh.

And...relax.


----------



## lorilu

People who don't know how to cross the street.


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> People who start a new loo roll yet leave the empty tube on the windowsill, 2 feet from the bin


Even worse if you live alone...…………...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Paragons of virtue


lorilu said:


> People who don't know how to cross the street.


Oh yes! Straight across. Not diagonally - definitely not if on a crossing with other people who using it correctly and are walking straight across 

Don't cut them up!


----------



## Lurcherlad

* Lines of cyclists, travelling in 2 groups of 8 single file without leaving a decent gap between them for cars to overtake the first group (when safe) then tuck back in and wait to overtake the next group (again when safe).

Just cause a long tail back of cars behind you, forced to travel at 15-20 miles an hour :Bored

* Horse riders who don’t thank (or even acknowledge) considerate drivers. It doesn’t change how I behave, but might rile some idiot into behaving badly next time.

* The b*stards who were responsible for the 7 glass wine bottles I picked up from the side of the lane this morning! unch


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> * Lines of cyclists, travelling in 2 groups of 8 single file without leaving a decent gap between them for cars to overtake the first group (when safe) then tuck back in and wait to overtake the next group (again when safe).
> 
> Just cause a long tail back of cars behind you, forced to travel at 15-20 miles an hour :Bored
> 
> * Horse riders who don't thank (or even acknowledge) considerate drivers. It doesn't change how I behave, but might rile some idiot into behaving badly next time.
> 
> * The b*stards who were responsible for the 7 glass wine bottles I picked up from the side of the lane this morning! unch


Speaking of cyclists. The ones who annoy me are the cyclists who won't use the cycle paths which have been added at great expense to the council. They still cycle on the road, forcing you to move over to get past them


----------



## tabelmabel

Family members thinking they are being helpful by putting roasting tins, dirty pans etc in the kitchen sink, running a bit of cold water on top and leaving them!!!!!

Just found my microwave turn table (which had some grease from sausages on) together with a dirty pan in some horrible cold greasy water in my kitchen sink. So annoying. I have just plucked it out and popped the items in the dishwasher.

By the time they get back home, those items will be back in the cupboard and they wont even notice.

Also annoying!


----------



## MollySmith

magpi said:


> Speaking of cyclists. The ones who annoy me are the cyclists who won't use the cycle paths which have been added at great expense to the council. They still cycle on the road, forcing you to move over to get past them


As a cyclist I agree.


----------



## MollySmith

People who write crap poetry in local newspapers.


----------



## Jackie C

When you book a seat on the "QUIET" coach of a train, and people talk to people on speaker phone on skype. 

I got fed-up, so went and told her that it was a quiet coach. I was very polite, smiled and said "thank you". She had a face like a pouting trout when I told her. She muttered when I walked off. I felt quite smug as I think I disarmed her by being polite. 

I wouldn't talk to someone on speaker phone/skype in public in the first place, it's so bloody rude! People don't want to hear your entire conversation. Never mind on the quiet coach!


----------



## Beth78

Jackie C said:


> When you book a seat on the "QUIET" coach of a train, and people talk to people on speaker phone on skype.
> 
> I got fed-up, so went and told her that it was a quiet coach. I was very polite, smiled and said "thank you". She had a face like a pouting trout when I told her. She muttered when I walked off. I felt quite smug as I think I disarmed her by being polite.
> 
> I wouldn't talk to someone on speaker phone/skype in public in the first place, it's so bloody rude! People don't want to hear your entire conversation. Never mind on the quiet coach!


That's the best weapon against the rude of this world, be as polite as possible :Angelic


----------



## margy

That,s very true. I had someone tail gating me because I was sticking to the correct speed and not going fast enough for him. At the first opportunity he over took me blowing his horn. I waved cheerily at him:Happy


----------



## tabelmabel

Jackie C said:


> When you book a seat on the "QUIET" coach of a train, and people talk to people on speaker phone on skype.


Oh that reminds me of a funny story! We went on the quiet coach from edinburgh to kings cross a couple of years back. We read books and the carriage was full, people working on computer all as you would expect.

Then a family got on. I think they were from the netherlands. The wife and 2 kids sat at a table seat across the aisle and down one from us. The man joined me, my son, daughter and another man working quietly.

Well, first there was a lot of upheaval whilst he got stuff in the luggage rack and settled. And then he was a very restless traveller indeed. He tried to read a book, but it must have been no good as he huffed and sighed, slamming it on the table and then picking it up again. He called across to his wife and kids a few times and full volume conversations were had.(in Dutch!)

The faces of the other passengers were a picture! But no one said anything. It wasnt bothering me, it was all very amusing.

At one point, he left his seat and started stretching and then doing a full exercise routine in the aisle!!

My son lost it at that point and just burst into laughter! The memory of it still makes us laugh now


----------



## Guest

Being told by the camera crew to go a different way round the block on walks, only 2 ways round and either way I’d still have to pass them, they are moaning at other neighbours too. We were here first.


----------



## Jackie C

danielled said:


> Being told by the camera crew to go a different way round the block on walks, only 2 ways round and either way I'd still have to pass them, they are moaning at other neighbours too. We were here first.


Do you know what they are filming? Is it near where you live? Are they basically saying you can't walk in a public area where there is no alternative route?


----------



## catz4m8z

Whats bugging (ha!) me at the moment is insects. No matter how many voile panels I have in the doorways and windows flies always get in, Hannah goes nuts in the garden trying to eat bees and something bit my foot and made it so itchy that it now looks like gravel rash coz Ive scratched the skin off in several places (not sure how...I bit my nails down to the quick!:Shy).


----------



## picaresque

Birds crapping on my washing on the line igeon


----------



## Guest

Jackie C said:


> Do you know what they are filming? Is it near where you live? Are they basically saying you can't walk in a public area where there is no alternative route?


That's basically what they are saying. They are filming the 4 o clock club. Right near where I live, on parsonage drive there is a school now shut down, that school is where they are filming. I have to walk past them no matter which way I go. They have told other neighbours to stop whatever they are doing too.


----------



## JoanneF

picaresque said:


> Birds crapping on my washing on the line igeon


And it's always on something like a double sheet (!) , never a sock ...


----------



## Guest

When my boss texts me to bring him a coffee up to the meeting room. 

Don’t get me wrong I don’t mind helping out and I don’t think this is beneath me, but I get annoyed at it because he could at least call out to me instead of texting it to my private phone. 
...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> When my boss texts me to bring him a coffee up to the meeting room.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't mind helping out and I don't think this is beneath me, but I get annoyed at it because he could at least call out to me instead of texting it to my private phone.
> ...


Think I'd prefer a polite text than being called out to tbh 

My boss used to put his empty stapler in his Out Tray - presumably expecting me to refill it?

I used to put it (still empty) and a box of staples in his In Tray!


----------



## Jackie C

danielled said:


> That's basically what they are saying. They are filming the 4 o clock club. Right near where I live, on parsonage drive there is a school now shut down, that school is where they are filming. I have to walk past them no matter which way I go. They have told other neighbours to stop whatever they are doing too.


What? Fair enough if there is plenty of alternative routes, it's fine. But if there is literally no other way to go, they can't expect you not to leave or enter your own home. I'm a right arse hole when I want to be, and would just keep walking past. Where do they stand in the law? If this area is literally the only way to get in and out of your home, I'm sure they can't block access. They're not the police, and it's not a crime scene.


----------



## Jackie C

When you've finished a very long, busy 12.5hr night shift at 8am, get to your car, and the bloody thing won't start. And you're back at work that evening at 7.30pm again. 
The quickest the AA could come was in two hours, so you ring them again, and they send someone out quicker, but they don't have the equipment to start it. And you can't leave your car, because car park security man would stick a ticket on as soon as you leave. 



Thankfully, the AA guy who came was very nice, left a note on my car to say it had broken down, and took me home. He then went back, started my car, and brought it home for me and dropped the keys through my letterbox.


----------



## margy

He,s a hero!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> When you've finished a very long, busy 12.5hr night shift at 8am, get to your car, and the bloody thing won't start. And you're back at work that evening at 7.30pm again.
> The quickest the AA could come was in two hours, so you ring them again, and they send someone out quicker, but they don't have the equipment to start it. And you can't leave your car, because car park security man would stick a ticket on as soon as you leave.
> 
> Thankfully, the AA guy who came was very nice, left a note on my car to say it had broken down, and took me home. He then went back, started my car, and brought it home for me and dropped the keys through my letterbox.


What service,that restores your faith in humanity !


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Think I'd prefer a polite text than being called out to tbh
> 
> My boss used to put his empty stapler in his Out Tray - presumably expecting me to refill it?
> 
> I used to put it (still empty) and a box of staples in his In Tray!


Yeah I guess it was just me being grumpy on a Monday morning


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Think I'd prefer a polite text than being called out to tbh
> 
> My boss used to put his empty stapler in his Out Tray - presumably expecting me to refill it?
> 
> I used to put it (still empty) and a box of staples in his In Tray!


Haha good one! My boss used to steal my printer paper. I keep a couple reams handy right next to my desk, the reams are stored in the next room. But instead of going to the next room when she needed paper, she took mine. I didn't mind and never said anything to her about it, just giggled to myself and replaced what she took. She's moved on to greener pastures now.

So I guess my petty annoyance for this post is: when good bosses aren't treated right and find better jobs leaving the rest of us wondering what we're going to get next.

Well we got someone we already had as they promoted from within. She's very smart and not a bad boss except for one problem we already knew about her. She micromanages and it is really really really REALLY annoying. And a major time waster.


----------



## Jason25

I found a new one last night...
People that let their dog out of the car off lead in a car park. I had one run right in front of my car last night, luckily i stopped but the woman played it off like it was nothing


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> The scumbag who early on Saturday morning broke into cars and stole the disabled badges


That really is as low as it gets, isn't it. It's like stealing collection tins for charities; they are all chained up now so shoppers can't walk off with them.


----------



## Guest

The way Skype always makes you look like you’re hung over and haven’t slept for a week. Well, that’s what it makes me look like at least!


----------



## Calvine

McKenzie said:


> The way Skype always makes you look like you're hung over and haven't slept for a week


 No changes there then!!:Smuggrin


----------



## Jackie C

McKenzie said:


> The way Skype always makes you look like you're hung over and haven't slept for a week. Well, that's what it makes me look like at least!


When you turn your phone on, and it accidentally goes into camera mode, in the selfie-mode. And you see an extreme close-up of yourself with 6 chins.

Or when you want to phone someone and you have to press twenty buttons to do it, but you can accidentally phone someone you don't want to phone quite randomly when it's in your bloody bag!!


----------



## picaresque

That Super Noodles advert with the 'tastyyyyyyyyyyyy' shouty voiceover, I have to leap for the remote to mute it whenever it comes on as it makes me want to chew my own arm off


----------



## Calvine

Rude people who treat till operators as if they don't exist, keep on talking into their mobiles the whole time their shopping is going thro', can't even end the call for a few minutes while they pay, so have wallet in one hand and mobile wedged between shoulder and ear so they look just like Quasimodo. Then, of course, it takes them for ever to pack their shopping as they were on the phone when they could have been doing it, so you have to wait before your shopping can be done. If they don't want to deal face to face with a human, why don't they use a self-service till?


----------



## Calvine

picaresque said:


> That Super Noodles advert with the 'tastyyyyyyyyyyyy' shouty voiceover, I have to leap for the remote to mute it whenever it comes on as it makes me want to chew my own arm off


 I missed that.


----------



## picaresque

Calvine said:


> I missed that.


You're lucky! I watch too much tv :BagIt's unbearably grating on my nerves (and kind of culturally insensitive but to Mexicans so allowed to fly in the UK apparently...)


----------



## SusieRainbow

For me it's the Wowcher advert, so hype,noisy manic, and meaningless !:Banghead :Banghead:Arghh


----------



## Gemmaa

....the garden hose :Rage.

Won't coil back up neatly, it decides to twist the other way.
Gets stuck on a teeny tiny invisible thing, and won't budge, even if you violently swing it up and down a million times.
Twists tightly so no water comes out, even though you're walking in a STRAIGHT LINE!
New fittings - one made the water flow too weak, so I put the old one back on and the nozzle burst off because the water flow was too strong.

IT'S TOO HOT FOR THIS!
:Banghead


----------



## Calvine

How about people who give their unsuspecting children unbelievable names! Someone I know has become Aunt to a new baby boy. Name is Jason - well, I _thought_ it was Jason, but, dare to be different, it is actually Jay-San; which to me sounds very much like something you would use to clean a lavatory (a bit like Harper 7 sounds like Harpic). But the best I've heard recently, baby girl Indi-Blu (??). She's going to love that when she's 90, eh? I know there was a hippy trend to give bizarre names (Galaxy Gramophone Getty springs to mind) but I think that was mainly because the parents were stoned out of their minds.


----------



## margy

When my son was born in 1979 people used to ask if I'd name him after my dad as he was the first grandson. Horrified I'd reply,'What lumber him with the name Isaac?!!!' now it,s fashionable to be called Isaac, my daughters friend gave the name to her son. I smile to myself everytime my daughter talks about little Isaac


----------



## tabelmabel

I love the name isaac. Had i had a 4th son, he would have been isaac.


----------



## margy

My son gave it as a middle name to his son. So it has stayed in the family I'm pleased to say


----------



## Calvine

magpi said:


> When my son was born in 1979 people used to ask if I'd name him after my dad as he was the first grandson. Horrified I'd reply,'What lumber him with the name Isaac?!!!' now it,s fashionable to be called Isaac, my daughters friend gave the name to her son. I smile to myself everytime my daughter talks about little Isaac


I love the ''traditional'' names and many of the biblical names. Most of my cats have them! (Florence, Gloria, Edward (Teddy), Joseph (Joe) and Jack. My son's neighbour just announced their baby boy is to be Jaxon with an x (not Jackson).


----------



## Guest

> Petty things that annoy you.


When people know you are trying to watch your favourite TV show and talk all the way through it.


----------



## Calvine

saartje said:


> When people know you are trying to watch your favourite TV show and talk all the way through it.


Or they can see you are on the phone, cannot move far away from them as it is a landline, but still insist on shouting; just bad manners.


----------



## Lurcherlad

saartje said:


> When people know you are trying to watch your favourite TV show and talk all the way through it.


Or when someone (my MIL ) asks "have you been watching .....?" and I reply "no, can't stand it/no interest/boring" etc. and they then spend an hour telling me all about it in great detail! :Facepalm


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Or when someone (my MIL ) asks "have you been watching .....?" and I reply "no, can't stand it/no interest/boring" etc. and they then spend an hour telling me all about it in great detail! :Facepalm


My mother does this with soap operas, and also tells me how disgusted she is with certain characters, "I HATE so-and-so." As if I have a clue who she's talking about.


----------



## Jackie C

I've just finished a set of nights. Yesterday morning at 8am, after a 12.5 hr shift, my car wouldn't start (as I said in a previous post). Anyway, I ended up getting about 6 hrs sleep before my next night shift (which was actually more sleep than I thought I would get). 
Anyway, I finished this morning at 8am, came home and went to bed and got up about 1.45pm, after having about 4.5hrs sleep. 

Hubby came in about 5pm from work after doing less than 8 hours at work and complained he was tired. 

I've just been in the kitchen cooking tea (my choice, we could have got a takeaway, but I didn't want to) for the last hour, fair enough, I've been doing it at a steady pace and not rushing. He went upstairs and had a nap, then got in the bath. I've just sat down and he's just shouted downstairs, "Would you mind getting me a lemonade, please?"

I don't mind, because he does a lot of stuff for me when I'm on nights, but I am slighty tetchy.


----------



## margy

Or when you come in from work and OH gives you a list of what he's done. Hovered, dusted etc like he wants a medal. Do I say to him I hovered today and dusted the lounge


----------



## margy

Should have said hoovered


----------



## Jackie C

People who complain about the London Underground.
It's one of the best transport systems in the world! It's not cheap, but it's damn good. 
Try living elsewhere where buses after 7pm are every half an hour, whereas the tube you might be waiting an entire 3 minutes.


----------



## lullabydream

Jackie C said:


> People who complain about the London Underground.
> It's one of the best transport systems in the world! It's not cheap, but it's damn good.
> Try living elsewhere where buses after 7pm are every half an hour, whereas the tube you might be waiting an entire 3 minutes.


You have buses after 7pm???? Our last train arrives at 9...last bus arrives at 5:30! Buses every half an hour...

However I do know what you are saying though!


----------



## Jackie C

lullabydream said:


> You have buses after 7pm???? Our last train arrives at 9...last bus arrives at 5:30! Buses every half an hour...
> 
> However I do know what you are saying though!


Point well made. I live in a big city, but I know rural services are far worse. It's disgusting.


----------



## lullabydream

Jackie C said:


> Point well made. I live in a big city, but I know rural services are far worse. It's disgusting.


I live in a fairly large town

Our rural service very close connurbation villages...fairly good bus service. Villages a couple of miles out, fairly good still. Villages, no direct route between 2 villages..market day buses only. Extra bus for one due to school bus too. Term time only.


----------



## Jaf

Calvine said:


> How about people who give their unsuspecting children unbelievable names! Someone I know has become Aunt to a new baby boy. Name is Jason - well, I _thought_ it was Jason, but, dare to be different, it is actually Jay-San; which to me sounds very much like something you would use to clean a lavatory (a bit like Harper 7 sounds like Harpic). But the best I've heard recently, baby girl Indi-Blu (??). She's going to love that when she's 90, eh? I know there was a hippy trend to give bizarre names (Galaxy Gramophone Getty springs to mind) but I think that was mainly because the parents were stoned out of their minds.


I was nearly named "Arrow". Apparently there was a album/ film called "the point" about a boy and his dog called Arrow. Hippy parents! Anyway they were persuaded not to and instead I was named a biblical name. Talk about going the other way. They called the cat Arrow instead!


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> Rude people who treat till operators as if they don't exist, keep on talking into their mobiles the whole time their shopping is going thro', can't even end the call for a few minutes while they pay, so have wallet in one hand and mobile wedged between shoulder and ear so they look just like Quasimodo. Then, of course, it takes them for ever to pack their shopping as they were on the phone when they could have been doing it, so you have to wait before your shopping can be done. If they don't want to deal face to face with a human, why don't they use a self-service till?


People do that everywhere, not just the grocery. It's disgusting. I work in a finance office of a small city and take payments for taxes, water bills, parking tickets, code enforcement..I'm always happy when I have the opportunity to say: "I'll just wait on this person while you finish you call" and step to the other window and call the next in line. That only works when I have a line though.


----------



## Boxer123

lorilu said:


> People do that everywhere, not just the grocery. It's disgusting. I work in a finance office of a small city and take payments for taxes, water bills, parking tickets, code enforcement..I'm always happy when I have the opportunity to say: "I'll just wait on this person while you finish you call" and step to the other window and call the next in line. That only works when I have a line though.


That's a good idea it is so rude.


----------



## Calvine

It annoys me when some supermarkets have a very good selection of plants, but mostly dead as no-one can be arsed to water them.


----------



## TriTri

People complaining about cats going in their garden. VERY annoying.


----------



## picaresque

Calvine said:


> It annoys me when some supermarkets have a very good selection of plants, but mostly dead as no-one can be arsed to water them.


I hate this too. I'm not even particularly green fingered but it makes me want to rescue them all :Nurse


----------



## ForestWomble

picaresque said:


> I hate this too. I'm not even particularly green fingered but it makes me want to rescue them all :Nurse


I hate seeing dead plants too, however maybe that's the supermarkets plan.....


----------



## Lurcherlad

The one pesky fly in our holiday cottage that we just can’t persuade out the door!

Keeps buzzing us and landing on us now and then - very annoying


----------



## picaresque

ForestWomble said:


> I hate seeing dead plants too, however maybe that's the supermarkets plan.....


I wouldn't be surprised haha. 
Could be a ploy to sell more bottled water for guerilla plant-saving missions.


----------



## lorilu

I know we've addressed neighbors and their smokey fires smelling up clean laundry but I also must protest the neighbors who grill hamburgers almost every single night. My fault I suppose I didn't bring my laundry in quick enough. Now it all smells like hamburgers instead of fresh clean sunshine.


----------



## Wildlife fanatic

For me it's when I see little kids out in the cold or rain with no jackets on or with jackets wide open.

When it's raining, I always make sure my daughter has a jacket on and it's zipped with the hood up also.


----------



## Jackie C

Wildlife fanatic said:


> For me it's when I see little kids out in the cold or rain with no jackets on or with jackets wide open.
> 
> When it's raining, I always make sure my daughter has a jacket on and it's zipped with the hood up also.


I loved being out when it was raining when I was a kid. If I got wet, I went in and got dry.


----------



## tabelmabel

Wildlife fanatic said:


> For me it's when I see little kids out in the cold or rain with no jackets on or with jackets wide open.


Oh yes - that doesnt really annoy me but i do notice it. Also, have you noticed parents kitted out in winter coats, gloves, hats themselves standing chatting in the freezing cold holding babies in thin t shirt tops and bald bare heads?! It doesnt annoy me so much as trigger my maternal instinct!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Wildlife fanatic said:


> For me it's when I see little kids out in the cold or rain with no jackets on or with jackets wide open.
> 
> When it's raining, I always make sure my daughter has a jacket on and it's zipped with the hood up also.


Babies and toddlers crying in the supermarket because they are dressed for Summer but it's minus 2 in the chilled and freezer aisles!

Cover them up!

Then the opposite when pushed along in prams in full sun, screwing their faces up to try and shut out the sun 

Babies spending hour upon hour in a car seat: in the car, clicked onto pram frame for mammoth shopping spree, then back in the car. Makes my hips ache just seeing them


----------



## tabelmabel

Jackie C said:


> I loved being out when it was raining when I was a kid. If I got wet, I went in and got dry.


Yes i think toddler age often do love to get soaked, muddy, snow covered etc. And a lot of kids that age protest heartily at a restrictive jacket. One of mine never liked his raincover on on the pram. He was very happy with blizzards blowing onto him, but screamed blue murder if the cover went down!


----------



## AlexPed2393

People leaving fruit behind after camping out for the day.
They take ages to biodegrade and wasps love it.


----------



## margy

Even worse people leaving dirty nappies on the beach + the rest of their litter, cans etc


----------



## Wildlife fanatic

tabelmabel said:


> Oh yes - that doesnt really annoy me but i do notice it. Also, have you noticed parents kitted out in winter coats, gloves, hats themselves standing chatting in the freezing cold holding babies in thin t shirt tops and bald bare heads?! It doesnt annoy me so much as trigger my maternal instinct!





tabelmabel said:


> Oh yes - that doesnt really annoy me but i do notice it. Also, have you noticed parents kitted out in winter coats, gloves, hats themselves standing chatting in the freezing cold holding babies in thin t shirt tops and bald bare heads?! It doesnt annoy me so much as trigger my maternal instinct!


I am a little bit the same as you regarding "maternal instinct". I have on many occasions been seen at the school gate going up to kids or friends of my daughter and automatically zipped up their jackets. Most of the parents of these kids appreciate this and thank me for looking out for their child .


----------



## O2.0

LOL, yet again I see that I would be one of those 'annoying' moms who doesn't properly shield her children from the elements. 
Having spent enough time in Colorado winters, I know how damaging cold can be and I won't take chances with frostbite, but I also know that a little discomfort never killed anyone. And most of the time kids not wanting to zip up or getting soggy from rain is not that big of a deal. I figure if it's raining, it's not below freezing out  
I also let my son wear his Captain Jack Sparrow costume to preschool for about 3 months. Wasn't worth the battle and it was a washable costume. The teachers didn't seem to mind either. 
Now that said kids are teenagers, the conversation is more like, "are you sure you don't want to bring a jacket? It's pretty cold out today." "Nope, I'm fine." "Fine, but you're not borrowing my jacket when you get cold." And then I lend the child my jacket


----------



## Wildlife fanatic

O2.0 said:


> LOL, yet again I see that I would be one of those 'annoying' moms who doesn't properly shield her children from the elements.
> Having spent enough time in Colorado winters, I know how damaging cold can be and I won't take chances with frostbite, but I also know that a little discomfort never killed anyone. And most of the time kids not wanting to zip up or getting soggy from rain is not that big of a deal. I figure if it's raining, it's not below freezing out
> I also let my son wear his Captain Jack Sparrow costume to preschool for about 3 months. Wasn't worth the battle and it was a washable costume. The teachers didn't seem to mind either.
> Now that said kids are teenagers, the conversation is more like, "are you sure you don't want to bring a jacket? It's pretty cold out today." "Nope, I'm fine." "Fine, but you're not borrowing my jacket when you get cold." And then I lend the child my jacket


I would not say "annoying". Tbh, each parent is different, I'm just the one that likes kids to be appropriately dressed for specific weathers. So much so that even my own daughter knows to zip her jacket up so that she doesn't have to listen to me asking her to "zip up your jacket" .


----------



## tabelmabel

I think part of this wrapping up warm is a hang over from the days when people believed that being out in the cold actually gave you a cold.

Expressions like 'you'll catch your death of cold, dressed like that'

But nowadays there are a couple of factors i have noticed for a change in outerwear.

One is that many babies and kids are driven everywhere so they just go between car and building.

Two is there seems to be an explosion of kids with sensory issues who cannot stand the feeling of scratchy labels on clothing or certain fabrics because of a low sensory threshold or, on the flip side, kids with a high sensory threshold who need to immerse themselves in the elements to feel anything at all.

So many older kids (older primary) are choosing to wear shorts and t shirts every day for school even through winter when it is well below freezing. And they dont even seem to feel the cold at all! Most perculiar!


----------



## O2.0

tabelmabel said:


> So many older kids (older primary) are choosing to wear shorts and t shirts every day for school even through winter when it is well below freezing. And they dont even seem to feel the cold at all! Most perculiar!


A lot of young teenage boys do this, but I think a lot of that has to do with the testosterone overload, as testosterone does keep you warmer.


----------



## Wildlife fanatic

Another thing that annoys me is, random people on the street etc making sly comments such as "don't you think your child is a bit old to be holding your hand"

I just glare at said people who make comments like that.


----------



## Jason25

Them drivers that think no one can see them using their mobile phone under the steering wheel while in traffic 

I didn't realise how many people use their phone while driving until I was in traffic today, every other driver was looking at their lap  fires me right up considering how many deaths are caused by drivers using their phones, I know they might only be in traffic but it's besides the point :Banghead


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> LOL, yet again I see that I would be one of those 'annoying' moms who doesn't properly shield her children from the elements.
> Having spent enough time in Colorado winters, I know how damaging cold can be and I won't take chances with frostbite, but I also know that a little discomfort never killed anyone. And most of the time kids not wanting to zip up or getting soggy from rain is not that big of a deal. I figure if it's raining, it's not below freezing out
> I also let my son wear his Captain Jack Sparrow costume to preschool for about 3 months. Wasn't worth the battle and it was a washable costume. The teachers didn't seem to mind either.
> Now that said kids are teenagers, the conversation is more like, "are you sure you don't want to bring a jacket? It's pretty cold out today." "Nope, I'm fine." "Fine, but you're not borrowing my jacket when you get cold." And then I lend the child my jacket


Me too. My daughter would insist on coming to the shops without a coat,then say in the crowded Supermarket '_mummy, pleeeeease by me a coat ' , _she had several !
And my son would set off to school all through winter with no coat. He never has felt the cold but his Spanish wife feels the British climate badly !


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> And my son would set off to school all through winter with no coat. He never has felt the cold but his Spanish wife feels the British climate badly !


Yup, my boy child is the same way. He's NEVER cold! Meanwhile I'm bundled up in a turtleneck, sweater, jacket, coat, and freezing. He's in a t-shirt making fun of me


----------



## tabelmabel

O2.0 said:


> A lot of young teenage boys do this, but I think a lot of that has to do with the testosterone overload, as testosterone does keep you warmer.


Girls and boys here, just not cool to wear a coat at high school these days. And for girls: it's not cool to wear clothes full stop! Just skimpy underwear will suffice


----------



## O2.0

Wildlife fanatic said:


> Another thing that annoys me is, random people on the street etc making sly comments such as "don't you think your child is a bit old to be holding your hand"
> 
> I just glare at said people who make comments like that.


I have two 16 year olds. Both still hug and kiss both me and their dad. And no one says a word to them, though sometimes their friends will ask for a hug too. I have hugs for any kid who needs one


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> I have two 16 year olds. Both still hug and kiss both me and their dad. And no one says a word to them, though sometimes their friends will ask for a hug too. I have hugs for any kid who needs one


I still grab my 9 and 14 yr old grandsons' hands to cross the road -when they object I tell them it's for my benefit,not theirs !


----------



## Lurcherlad

Wildlife fanatic said:


> Another thing that annoys me is, random people on the street etc making sly comments such as "don't you think your child is a bit old to be holding your hand"
> 
> I just glare at said people who make comments like that.


Someone took my son's dummy out of his mouth as he sat in his pushchair and laid it on the cover saying "oh, you don't need that".

Think he was about 3 at the time and about to have a nap.

I shoved it back in and said "none of your business".


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> I have two 16 year olds. Both still hug and kiss both me and their dad. And no one says a word to them, though sometimes their friends will ask for a hug too. I have hugs for any kid who needs one


My son is nearly 23 and is up for a hug from his mum now and then.

If he's going away or just back from a trip, he expects a big hug and a kiss and isn't bothered if it's in front of his mates either.


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> My son is nearly 23 and is up for a hug from his mum now and then.
> 
> If he's going away or just back from a trip, he expects a big hug and a kiss and isn't bothered if it's in front of his mates either.


My son's are the same, 22 and 24 although I do wind the youngest one up and he does ask me at times what I want if I come up behind him and give him a hug!


----------



## picaresque

bogdog said:


> I don't like the use of spay and neuter instead of spay and castrate (= neutering)


Returning to this... I made a throwaway remark a few days ago elsewhere online that a bitch can indeed be neutered and there's an American who is still arguing with me about it


----------



## Lurcherlad

picaresque said:


> Returning to this... I made a throwaway remark a few days ago elsewhere online that a bitch can indeed be neutered and there's an American who is still arguing with me about it


neuter
/ˈnjuːtə/
Learn to pronounce
_verb_
past tense: *neutered*; past participle: *neutered*

1. 
castrate or spay (a domestic animal).

Can be used for dogs and bitches


----------



## O2.0

picaresque said:


> Returning to this... I made a throwaway remark a few days ago elsewhere online that a bitch can indeed be neutered and there's an American who is still arguing with me about it


It's not me I promise!  
I agree that neutering is for both sexes, but I still say spay/neuter for cats and dogs. For horses I say castrate. Don't ask me why!


----------



## picaresque

Lurcherlad said:


> neuter
> /ˈnjuːtə/
> Learn to pronounce
> _verb_
> past tense: *neutered*; past participle: *neutered*
> 
> 1.
> castrate or spay (a domestic animal).
> 
> Can be used for dogs and bitches


I have tried explained it to him, even that it's from the Latin neuter which means of neither sex, and that I accept the US have a different usage from the rest of the world but he's not having it
It's going a bit like this


----------



## picaresque

O2.0 said:


> It's not me I promise!
> I agree that neutering is for both sexes, but I still say spay/neuter for cats and dogs. For horses I say castrate. Don't ask me why!


No worries, two countries separated by a common language and all that  
It's just this dude's insistence that he's right and the rest of the world is wrong (he started it btw by replying to someone else saying 'lol you said your bitch is neutered how would that even be possible')


----------



## Lurcherlad

picaresque said:


> I have tried explained it to him, even that it's from the Latin neuter which means of neither sex, and that I accept the US have a different usage from the rest of the world but he's not having it
> It's going a bit like this




I wouldn't waste your time


----------



## picaresque

Lurcherlad said:


> I wouldn't waste your time


But somebody is _wrong_ on the internet!

:Angelic


----------



## AlexPed2393

O2.0 said:


> A lot of young teenage boys do this, but I think a lot of that has to do with the testosterone overload, as testosterone does keep you warmer.


I used to do it all the time, don't feel the cold on your legs as much as you do up top.


----------



## Calvine

O2.0 said:


> For horses I say castrate


 I'd say ''geld'' for a (male) horse.


----------



## Jackie C

Does anyone watch "My Cat from Hell"?

A common complaint is that their cat is aggressive, or escapes and runs off etc etc.

You can guarantee the people are very dim. They either;
(1) Don't have the cat neutered
(2) Don't allow their cat out, which is fine, but don't have any toys or play with the poor thing, then wonder why a 18 month old male intact young cat is a bit wild.
(3) Play/tease/treat the cat like the poor thing is a dog. Wind the poor cat up, ignore it's body language, then wonder why it scratches.


----------



## Jackie C

I am starting nights tonight, and the weather is gorgeous. Not complaining, just saying. I finish at 8am tomorrow morning and have got to sleep in it. It's too noisy to have the window open as the chavs opposite shout from house to house all day, and their kid screams and shouts all day and they ignore her.


----------



## Guest

People jumping to conclusions about what the W.A.S.P of my cousins play schemes name means, yes that happens, most recent one was a lady on thursday. Apparrantly it’s offensive, oh yea sure play schemes name offensive.


----------



## Beth78

danielled said:


> People jumping to conclusions about what the W.A.S.P of my cousins play schemes name means, yes that happens, most recent one was a lady on thursday. Apparrantly it's offensive, oh yea sure play schemes name offensive.


Hm ?


----------



## picaresque

White Anglo-Saxon Protestant? Is that offensive now?


----------



## Beth78

picaresque said:


> White Anglo-Saxon Protestant? Is that offensive now?


Ha! Ok I get it now


----------



## Happy Paws2

People who don't use capital letters for names of people, places or days of the week, or don't use full stops at the end of a sentence or some reason it really annoys me.


----------



## Guest

picaresque said:


> White Anglo-Saxon Protestant? Is that offensive now?


Apparrantly so but in this case that isn't what it stands for at all. It stands for walkden after school play scheme.


----------



## picaresque

danielled said:


> Apparrantly so but in this case that isn't what it stands for at all. It stands for walkden after school play scheme.


Hmm I think whoever complained needs to get a grip


----------



## Guest

picaresque said:


> Hmm I think whoever complained needs to get a grip


I agree, and stop living in the past. My cousin won't change the name for anybody.


----------



## tabelmabel

Happy Paws said:


> People who don't use capital letters for names of people, places or days of the week, or don't use full stops at the end of a sentence or some reason it really annoys me.


Oops! That might be me! I also have to miss out a lot of apostrophes here (and that even annoys me!) It's the tablet i use to access the forum - all the upper case, punctuation etc is embedded in another menu and it's quite a faff.

I was all right, til i changed devices.


----------



## margy

People who join forums to cause arguments or trolling. Being new to the world of forums, I'm not even on face book, I find it disappointing that people just want to cause trouble and be nasty. Or maybe I'm being naive


----------



## MollySmith

People who moan about the awful heat and book a holiday that involves flying or a cruise... basically people who can’t connect the dots between their carbon load and climate emergency.


----------



## MollySmith

Jason25 said:


> Them drivers that think no one can see them using their mobile phone under the steering wheel while in traffic
> 
> I didn't realise how many people use their phone while driving until I was in traffic today, every other driver was looking at their lap  fires me right up considering how many deaths are caused by drivers using their phones, I know they might only be in traffic but it's besides the point :Banghead


Agree! I see this a lot when I'm cycling or walking. The eye flick down to their lap. I will eyeball them if I'm walking but too scared to on my bike (which is a bit strange now I think about it!)


----------



## lorilu

All people who smoke in public, (including in their own vehicles, if they open the windows). It ought to be banned in every every public space. Everywhere.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> All people who smoke in public, (including in their own vehicles, if they open the windows). It ought to be banned in every every public space. Everywhere.


Ugh I'm trying hard not to be judgy but it's been an anti-smoker day for me too. 
First I go for a nice morning run in a nearby state park and there's cigarette butts on the trail. Makes me so mad!! And I hate picking them up but can't stand leaving them either. 
Then I was taking my daughter to an appointment, walking across the parking lot, and parked right near the entrance, where you can't help but walk by, is someone smoking in their vehicle, window down, cigarette hanging out the window so you have to walk through the smoke to walk in to the building. Grrrr 
I know it's an addiction, I know we all have our vices, but be considerate of others at least!


----------



## Cleo38

lorilu said:


> All people who smoke in public, (including in their own vehicles, if they open the windows). It ought to be banned in every every public space. Everywhere.


Hahaha, I read that as "All people in public" & agreed 

My annoyance atm is mosquitoes, I am being eaten alive. I've caved in tonight & put some Jungle Fever on but the smell makes me feel sick. I have so many bites on me (I live right next to a river so they are all in my house in the evenings) that they are throbbing


----------



## lorilu

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, I read that as "All people in public" & agreed


Yeah I'd go along with that too, except then I'd be the hypocrite since I have to go out in public to work and buy food lol


----------



## lorilu

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, I read that as "All people in public" & agreed
> 
> My annoyance atm is mosquitoes, I am being eaten alive. I've caved in tonight & put some Jungle Fever on but the smell makes me feel sick. I have so many bites on me (I live right next to a river so they are all in my house in the evenings) that they are throbbing


Grow lemon grass and catnip around your house. Both repel mosquitoes. It won't eliminate them but it might take the edge off.  Also take vitamin B complex vitamins (be sure it includes B12). I'm not sure how effective it is against mosquitoes I've read different things regarding that but it does keep a number of biting insects away from you, and it's good for you, so win win. B has to be taken with food for it to stick.


----------



## Cleo38

lorilu said:


> Grow lemon grass and catnip around your house. Both repel mosquitoes. It won't eliminate them but it might take the edge off.  Also take vitamin B complex vitamins (be sure it includes B12). I'm not sure how effective it is against mosquitoes I've read different things regarding that but it does keep a number of biting insects away from you, and it's good for you, so win win. B has to be taken with food for it to stick.


Thanks, I've done the B vitamin thing (I have low B12 so have injections for that) but not tried growing lemon balm or catnip. Got to be worth a go, as I've tried most things & the b*stards are still out for me


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> People who join forums to cause arguments or trolling. Being new to the world of forums, I'm not even on face book, I find it disappointing that people just want to cause trouble and be nasty. Or maybe I'm being naive


Oh, me too ! And usually all kicks off just as I'm thinking about going to bed. 
It's so frustrating because the signs are there, everyone' s getting wound up and upset , but without proof there's no action we can take.


----------



## margy

I'm never around late at night as we usually go to bed at 10.30 as up at 6. I catch up with it all the next day when it's all over!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, I read that as "All people in public" & agreed
> 
> My annoyance atm is mosquitoes, I am being eaten alive. I've caved in tonight & put some Jungle Fever on but the smell makes me feel sick. I have so many bites on me (I live right next to a river so they are all in my house in the evenings) that they are throbbing


Have you tried this stuff
https://www.avon.uk.com/product/306...TNLtupkZ7DQoqrNQvkQDHQXxw3fgtHwsaAqwLEALw_wcB

Its a body spray that even soldiers used to use because it was effective at keeping biting insects away.

Surprisingly it does work. My OH uses it because the mozzies love him, and he's not had a bite


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> Have you tried this stuff
> https://www.avon.uk.com/product/306...TNLtupkZ7DQoqrNQvkQDHQXxw3fgtHwsaAqwLEALw_wcB
> 
> Its a body spray that even soldiers used to use because it was effective at keeping biting insects away.
> 
> Surprisingly it does work. My OH uses it because the mozzies love him, and he's not had a bite


Probably the citronella in it


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, I read that as "All people in public" & agreed
> 
> My annoyance atm is mosquitoes, I am being eaten alive. I've caved in tonight & put some Jungle Fever on but the smell makes me feel sick. I have so many bites on me (I live right next to a river so they are all in my house in the evenings) that they are throbbing


I'd put mesh at the open windows and doors and especially when lights go on in the evening as they are attracted in.

Citronella candles outside on ledges (not indoors) might help to keep them at bay too.

Spray individual rooms and shut the door to kill them but if you don't like chemicals stick the hose on the hoover and sweep the ceiling where they often hang out.

Buy a mosquito net to sleep under.

My bedroom at my sisters in DomRep has window screens and I sleep under a net and rarely get nibbled.


----------



## Cleo38

HarlequinCat said:


> Have you tried this stuff
> https://www.avon.uk.com/product/306...TNLtupkZ7DQoqrNQvkQDHQXxw3fgtHwsaAqwLEALw_wcB
> 
> Its a body spray that even soldiers used to use because it was effective at keeping biting insects away.
> 
> Surprisingly it does work. My OH uses it because the mozzies love him, and he's not had a bite


Thanks, I tried this last year & it seemed to work for a week then they started biting again



Lurcherlad said:


> I'd put mesh at the open windows and doors and especially when lights go on in the evening as they are attracted in.
> 
> Citronella candles outside on ledges (not indoors) might help to keep them at bay too.
> 
> Spray individual rooms and shut the door to kill them but if you don't like chemicals stick the hose on the hoover and sweep the ceiling where they often hang out.
> 
> Buy a mosquito net to sleep under.
> 
> My bedroom at my sisters in DomRep has window screens and I sleep under a net and rarely get nibbled.


I think nets at the window is the best option tbh, if I slept under a newt I just know that Archer would have it down & be tangled up in it in seconds!

When my ex was here they used to bite him, really badly & how I laughed  …… now its just me the [email protected]@rds have decided that my horrible blood will have to do!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks, I tried this last year & it seemed to work for a week then they started biting again
> 
> I think nets at the window is the best option tbh, if I slept under a newt I just know that Archer would have it down & be tangled up in it in seconds!
> 
> When my ex was here they used to bite him, really badly & how I laughed  …… now its just me the [email protected]@rds have decided that my horrible blood will have to do!


I got some window mesh sets from either Lidl or Aldi the other week which are easy to fit.


----------



## lorilu

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks, I tried this last year & it seemed to work for a week then they started biting again
> 
> I think nets at the window is the best option tbh, if I slept under a newt I just know that Archer would have it down & be tangled up in it in seconds!
> 
> When my ex was here they used to bite him, really badly & how I laughed  …… now its just me the [email protected]@rds have decided that my horrible blood will have to do!


I forgot you don't have window screens over there. I just assumed you did already. By all means screen the windows! Why is that I wonder, that there are no screens in windows in the UK. In the US it's standard..it just simply is...all windows have screens. And if the screen breaks, you go to the home improvement store and buy another.


----------



## rona

People who are more educated or who have more money, thinking somehow that that makes them better than me............that's *not* how I rate people


----------



## Guest

People who refer to themselves in the 3rd person  Only acceptable when talking to a toddler.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> All people who smoke in public, (including in their own vehicles, if they open the windows). It ought to be banned in every every public space. Everywhere.


Agree to an extent. Not all smokers are inconsiderate, but many are. Cigarette butts take up a very high percentage of litter in Britain, and I get sick of seeing smokers casually just throw butts on the floor. I get sick of walking through a crowd of smokers when I leave the pub or a public building. 
However, I can see the other side as well. As a nurse, we and the doctors deliver bad news a lot, and I can understand why someone who is addicted wants to go straight outside and smoke when they've just been told their significant other is going to die.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> Agree to an extent. Not all smokers are inconsiderate, but many are. Cigarette butts take up a very high percentage of litter in Britain, and I get sick of seeing smokers casually just throw butts on the floor. I get sick of walking through a crowd of smokers when I leave the pub or a public building.
> However, I can see the other side as well. _ As a nurse, we and the doctors deliver bad news a lot, and I *can understand why someone who is addicted wants to go straight outside and smoke when they've just been told their significant other is going to die.*_



I agree with this ( reformed smoker here) and think provision should be made, and tolerance excercised in these circumstances. It's easy for those who have never smoked to judge.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> I agree with this ( reformed smoker here) and think provision should be made, and tolerance excercised in these circumstances. It's easy for those who have never smoked to judge.


It's why I'm against a total ban in hospital grounds. Smokers shouldn't be allowed to smoke near windows or doors, but a smoking shelter should be provided. We are encouraged to challenge smokers, but I won't! How do I know what's just happened to them, or what they're going through? (or how they're going to react?)


----------



## Jackie C

People who prononce the "J" in jalapeno. I always tell them, which kinds of makes me a bit of an ****.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> It's why I'm against a total ban in hospital grounds. Smokers shouldn't be allowed to smoke near windows or doors, but a smoking shelter should be provided. We are encouraged to challenge smokers, but I won't! How do _I_ know what's just happened to them, or what they're going through? (or how they're going to react?)


I agree. I saw a very discreet smoking area in a shopping mall today , a bench screened off with a wooden screen. Who would anyone be hurting if they used that ? And now there's pressure to ban vaping too.
It was bad on our Maternity Unit though until the total ban, with mums having to carry their new-born babies through the clouds of smoke to their cars. A smoking area would have encouraged smokers away from the exit.


----------



## O2.0

Jackie C said:


> People who prononce the "J" in jalapeno. I always tell them, which kinds of makes me a bit of an ****.


How else would you say it? 
What if your native language is Spanish though? 

I have trouble pronouncing the English version of the 'a' in words like mango and papaya, and people are forever correcting me. I pronounce jalapeño with a Spanish j


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> I can understand why someone who is addicted wants to go straight outside and smoke when they've just been told their significant other is going to die.


Fortunately in my state it is against the law to smoke within 50 feet of hospital or other medical center doors or buildings. Strictly enforced so not only does anyone going in or out the door not have to cope with smoke, the people inside possibly struggling for their lives, don't either. I have no sympathy. You (general) want to smoke go somewhere else for your fix then come back.

Think about this, you (again, general) go outside, smoke because you are so upset, and then come back into that person's room who you are so upset about. What you bring in with you is a cloud of stench and toxins, to that person.



SusieRainbow said:


> I agree. I saw a very discreet smoking area in a shopping mall today , a bench screened off with a wooden screen. Who would anyone be hurting if they used that ? A


If they are smoking inside they are hurting everyone else breathing that air. A wooden screen does not prevent other people from being affected by second hand smoke. It's in the air, it gets into the venting system, it settles on every surface.

I am an ex smoker. It will be 20 years in September. I know what the addiction is. I know how hard it is to quit. But it can be controlled and consideration used.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> If they are smoking inside they are hurting everyone else breathing that air. A wooden screen does not prevent other people from being affected by second hand smoke. It's in the air, it gets into the venting system, it settles on every surface.


It was outside. I'm totally with you about indoors smoking.


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> It was outside. I'm totally with you about indoors smoking.


But your post said "In a mall". Okay I think it's the language barrier thing. In the US a "mall" is a gigantic indoor shopping center. I think "mall" means something different over there. 

However I don't want to be anywhere near cigarette smoke. Yes some smokers are more "courteous" than others. I was a "courteous" smoker. I tried not to expose other people to my toxic habit. But that's the exception rather than the usual. As someone else mentioned, cigarette butts are everywhere. Just everywhere. I can't walk down the street without having smoke blown in my face (or vape for that matter, equally as disgusting). Driving in my car I have to roll up my window if the car in front of me is smoking out HER window. You want to smoke, do it somewhere it doesn't affect anyone else.

Of course even smoking in your (general) own home property may be affecting your neighbors. Imagine living next door, right next door, like sharing a fence, and the windows of the house face each other, to a smoker. I would find that intolerable.

My aunt's husband smokes a cigar. They live in a place where smoking is allowed and he smokes on his little patio. I said to my aunt "I'm sorry for your neighbors". She said "they smoke too". I said Well I am sorry for YOU!.

They found a nicer place, they wanted to buy a condo in but the whole development is non smoking and her husband refused.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> But your post said "In a mall". Okay I think it's the language barrier thing. In the US a "mall" is a gigantic indoor shopping center. I think "mall" means something different over there.


This 'mall' is a collection of shops set in a square with out-door walk-ways connecting them. I've actually visited similar set-ups in the USA , this particular one is called an Outlet Village. Great place !


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> This 'mall' is a collection of shops set in a square with out-door walk-ways connecting them. I've actually visited similar set-ups in the USA , this particular one is called an Outlet Village. Great place !


Ah..that's a shopping center. Not a mall. A mall is a giant building that houses stores inside. Only the major stores of a mall have outside door entrances, the rest you access from the inside of the mall. I loathe shopping in malls, though as a teenager, I did hang out in one every now and then haha.

If the walkway of the square has a roof, and they are smoking under that roof, in my opinion they are still technically smoking inside. My sister manages a shoe store in a place like you describe. She walks down to the end of the outdoor walkway (which is roofed), and crosses the parking lot to a picnic table set out away from all the stores and the walkway, set in a patch of gravel, and sits at the picnic table to smoke her cigarettes when she is at work. That is where people are allowed to smoke, at that shopping center.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> Ah..that's a shopping center. Not a mall. A mall is a giant building that houses stores inside. Only the major stores of a mall have outside door entrances, the rest you access from the inside of the mall. I loathe shopping in malls, though as a teenager, I did hang out in one every now and then haha.


I've often heard 'shopping centers' referred to as 'strip malls'. 
Here in the south, it's common for malls to be more as @SusieRainbow describes, with outdoor entrances to all the stores and sidewalks in between. All our outlet malls in this area are set up like that.

Even within the US we can't decide what means what! 
Soda? Pop? Coke?


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> I've often heard 'shopping centers' referred to as 'strip malls'.
> Here in the south, it's common for malls to be more as @SusieRainbow describes, with outdoor entrances to all the stores and sidewalks in between. All our outlet malls in this area are set up like that.
> 
> Even within the US we can't decide what means what!
> Soda? Pop? Coke?


Yes language is regional in all cultures, that is true. I started to call what she described as a strip mall, as we use that term here in the northeast, too, because that is what I first thought. But then I read the description again and they way she described it as a square, I thought shopping center fit better, it isn't really a strip. I missed the significance of the term "outlet" in both readings of the post  Where I come from outlets as described above are simply called outlets, or retail outlets, not malls. A mall is a big building housing it all inside with only a few stores having outdoor access, plus the mall entrances. Usually two or three levels with escalators of course and often wings with more stores. <shudder>


----------



## Jason25

Not having the option to remove the person doing sign language in the corner of the telly when watching emmerdale omnibus


----------



## kimthecat

The fashion for eyebrows that look like they have been etched a sketched on or look like fuzzy felt stick ons.


----------



## kimthecat

Jason25 said:


> Not having the option to remove the person doing sign language in the corner of the telly when watching emmerdale omnibus


I think there should be an option , the same as subtitles.
I use subtitles and my gripe is that many programmes on some channels are subtitles . 5star and 5USA , completely hit and miss 
, never know if I will be able to watch their programmes or not.


----------



## HarlequinCat

kimthecat said:


> The fashion for eyebrows that look like they have been etched a sketched on or look like fuzzy felt stick ons.


From where I'm from they call them scouse brows. You walk in town centres there and lots of young girls have them . They'll look back at photos in years time and cringe!


----------



## margy

Funny how fashions for eyebrows change. When I was a teenager we plucked our brows in to a thin line, I'm paying the price for that now as my brows are none existent. Now the young ones have thick black ones, don't know which is worse.


----------



## kimthecat

magpi said:


> Funny how fashions for eyebrows change. When I was a teenager we plucked our brows in to a thin line, I'm paying the price for that now as my brows are none existent. Now the young ones have thick black ones, don't know which is worse.


Same here , the 70s has a lot to answer for


----------



## picaresque

lorilu said:


> Driving in my car I have to roll up my window if the car in front of me is smoking out HER window. You want to smoke, do it somewhere it doesn't affect anyone else.


Going to have to be 'that person' - traffic pollution kills. Your car is affecting other people. 
It's quite possible that your car is your only means to get to work and so you do need it, fair enough. Seems like these days though it is the norm for every adult in a household to have a car and I don't see how that can be sustainable considering the state of the environment. I see my neighbours' homes with the driveways crammed with three or four cars (and on the pavements, leaving pedestrians walking in the road...) , it's depressing. We have a good public transport network here. Some people will still need a personal car. Most could manage without. 
[/notsopettyannoyance]


----------



## Jackie C

O2.0 said:


> How else would you say it?
> What if your native language is Spanish though?
> 
> I have trouble pronouncing the English version of the 'a' in words like mango and papaya, and people are forever correcting me. I pronounce jalapeño with a Spanish j


That's exactly what I was saying, you _don't_ pronounce the "J" as a "J", you pronounce it as a "H". It's a Spanish word. Like jamon.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> I agree. I saw a very discreet smoking area in a shopping mall today , a bench screened off with a wooden screen. Who would anyone be hurting if they used that ? And now there's pressure to ban vaping too.
> It was bad on our Maternity Unit though until the total ban, with mums having to carry their new-born babies through the clouds of smoke to their cars. A smoking area would have encouraged smokers away from the exit.


Exactly, it encourages people into the smoking shed, away from entrances and windows.

I would still grandually ban smoking from more and more areas, like parks and even pub gardens. If I want to eat, I don't want someone's smoke drifting near me. Plus the littering is disgusting.


----------



## ForestWomble

Right now the high pitched 'alarm' that I seem to be the only one that can hear it. It's been going on since Thursday or Friday and getting worse, I now have earache and headache, tracked the noise down to a general area but if it's coming from where I think, the owners of the machine are away so I and my pets have to suffer.


----------



## lorilu

Good useful descriptive words that have been turned into slang, so the true meaning is lost. Lovely words, spoiled.


----------



## Jobeth

ForestWomble said:


> Right now the high pitched 'alarm' that I seem to be the only one that can hear it. It's been going on since Thursday or Friday and getting worse, I now have earache and headache, tracked the noise down to a general area but if it's coming from where I think, the owners of the machine are away so I and my pets have to suffer.


Contact environmental health and they will sort it out.


----------



## ForestWomble

Jobeth said:


> Contact environmental health and they will sort it out.


Thank you!


----------



## rona

picaresque said:


> We have a good public transport network here. Some people will still need a personal car. Most could manage without.


Public transport is only ok if you want to go to a town. I would happily use public transport for some journeys if people with colds and viruses would stay at home. A cold could make my asthmatic partner very ill indeed. He's just recovering from a 5 week illness though still coughing.

They are germ-ridden places where bugs and viruses thrive


----------



## Cleo38

Public transport annoys me .... the fact that it is so expensive & so sh*t compared to alot of other countries.


----------



## HarlequinCat

rona said:


> Public transport is only ok if you want to go to a town. I would happily use public transport for some journeys if people with colds and viruses would stay at home. A cold could make my asthmatic partner very ill indeed. He's just recovering from a 5 week illness though still coughing.
> 
> They are germ-ridden places where bugs and viruses thrive


Exactly this. I used to use buses a lot and I'd get so many colds and flu. I've even sat in a seat and realised someone before me had spilt a can of beer on the seat (it wasn't pee thankfully though I know a friend who did sit in that :Yuck).
Ive had a few experiences waiting for a bus where I didn't feel safe. 
Buses go all around the houses, making your journey home tedious and frustrating when all you want to do is get home and relax. 
By me services are awful. Buses don't turn up on time or don't turn up at all, so you have to get a bus an hr early so you're not late getting to where you need to be. Then spend a long time hanging around waiting to start your day.

If they could make public transport clean, efficient and direct I'd be all for it.

This seems to have turned into a bit of a rant! Sorry about that :Facepalm


----------



## Cleo38

HarlequinCat said:


> If they could make public transport clean, efficient and direct I'd be all for it.


Same here. Years ago I went on holiday to Japan for a few weeks & was in awe of their public transport. I used buses, tubes & trains daily & it was cheap, efficient & clean. Their underground system in Tokyo was a joy to use & I was told it is based on the London one ..... but it is so much better!!

There was one instance where a bus was just over a minute late (literally) & the driver apologized to every person that boarded .... in this county anything less than 10 mins late seems to be deemed on time! Every time I have used public transport there is a problem with either cancellations or delays.

I am going to London next month on a weekday & the price of a ticket is unbelievable on a week day (even outside rush hour) so I am driving as far as I can then getting a tube. I would much rather get the train but I can't afford a day out & then the extra cost of a ticket.


----------



## ForestWomble

In my area it would take over two hours on bus to do a journey that takes only 20 minutes by car!


----------



## O2.0

In most of the US if you don't use a car, you don't go anywhere. 
Certainly around here, there is no public transportation. I live 8 miles from the nearest town and the nearest convenience store is 5 miles away. No transportation to either. You drive or you don't go anywhere.


----------



## Cleo38

Another thing ..... mobile phone coverage in Norfolk ... why is it so bad?! I know we are a bit backward here but we can use a few bits of modern technology! 

Coverage is terrible, we aren't on some remote island yet getting a signal in so many places round here is a nightmare.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cleo38 said:


> Another thing ..... mobile phone coverage in Norfolk ... why is it so bad?! I know we are a bit backward here but we can use a few bits of modern technology!
> 
> Coverage is terrible, we aren't on some remote island yet getting a signal in so many places round here is a nightmare.


Same where I live, not that it matters so much to me as I only have a mobile for emergencies, but it's amazing how much I hear people complaining they can't get a signal


----------



## Jackie C

The way the government don't care about anything outside of London.


----------



## Jackie C

I finished nights yesterday morning. This morning, I slept until 10am and feel like I have a cross between a hangover and jetlag. Joy of joys.


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> In most of the US if you don't use a car, you don't go anywhere.
> Certainly around here, there is no public transportation. I live 8 miles from the nearest town and the nearest convenience store is 5 miles away. No transportation to either. You drive or you don't go anywhere.


That's not really accurate. Many people who live in cities don't own cars. I'm rural now and I do drive and won a car but I didn't learn to drive until I was 35. I lived and worked in Houston TX in my early 20s and never learned to drive, and even after moving back to the northeast, to a much smaller city, in my mid 20s through my 30s I did not drive or own a car.

I took buses. When I took a cat to the vet I took a cab.


----------



## lorilu

Long fingernails, especially painted. I don't know why but it really really really grosses me out. Unfortunately in my line of work I see a lot of them, as I work behind a barred window and customers are always poking their money and bills under the bars or through them. Half the time they scrape me with their disgusting talons when I hand them receipts or change. UGH! I understand most people seem to think this is attractive cosmetics, but I find it hideous.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> That's not really accurate. Many people who live in cities don't own cars. I'm rural now and I do drive and won a car but I didn't learn to drive until I was 35. I lived and worked in Houston TX in my early 20s and never learned to drive, and even after moving back to the northeast, to a much smaller city, in my mid 20s through my 30s I did not drive or own a car.
> 
> I took buses. When I took a cat to the vet I took a cab.


Yet 97% of the country is considered rural. Granted, 80% of the population lives in urban areas, so you could say city folk don't have to drive, but that still leaves 20% of us with no choice but to own and use our cars daily. 
(US Census data)


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> Yet 97% of the country is considered rural. Granted, 80% of the population lives in urban areas, so you could say city folk don't have to drive, *but that still leaves 20% of us with no choice but to own and use our cars daily. *
> (US Census data)


Or simply stay home.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> Or simply stay home.


I don't have that luxury  
For that matter, it's a luxury for many to live in a city where there is public transportation. The cost of living goes up dramatically once you move in to town. Even moving 8 miles for us in to the city limits would skyrocket our taxes, our utilities, etc.

One day I may figure out how to live mostly 'off the grid' but for now I'm stuck driving and consuming.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> I finished nights yesterday morning. This morning, I slept until 10am and feel like I have a cross between a hangover and jetlag. Joy of joys.


ah yes, the joys of no discernable sleeping patterns on nightshifts. Ive just finished my nights too and havent slept since sunday night. I made 2 attempts to catch up today but couldnt do more then nap for half an hour at a time. Now Im just an extra from The Walking Dead until I can go to sleep tonight because my body decided we dont sleep during the day.:Banghead



O2.0 said:


> One day I may figure out how to live mostly 'off the grid' but for now I'm stuck driving and consuming.


Nah...just get a bicycle! Maybe hook up a trailer for your tent if its going to be a long ride to the shops!:Hilarious

Annoyed at the moment at the giant bags of garden rubbish sat outside my house for 3 weeks now. Am fed up emailing the council to collect it every week (and it is a weekly collection....just not for me apparently).


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> ah yes, the joys of no discernable sleeping patterns on nightshifts. Ive just finished my nights too and havent slept since sunday night. I made 2 attempts to catch up today but couldnt do more then nap for half an hour at a time. Now Im just an extra from The Walking Dead until I can go to sleep tonight because my body decided we dont sleep during the day.:Banghead
> 
> Nah...just get a bicycle! Maybe hook up a trailer for your tent if its going to be a long ride to the shops!:Hilarious
> 
> Annoyed at the moment at the giant bags of garden rubbish sat outside my house for 3 weeks now. Am fed up emailing the council to collect it every week (and it is a weekly collection....just not for me apparently).


Get on first named terms with your local Councillor - they will be much more effective at getting the Council to do their job ime


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Liars annoy me


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> ah yes, the joys of no discernable sleeping patterns on nightshifts. Ive just finished my nights too and havent slept since sunday night. I made 2 attempts to catch up today but couldnt do more then nap for half an hour at a time. Now Im just an extra from The Walking Dead until I can go to sleep tonight because my body decided we dont sleep during the day.:Banghead


I just had a nap, which helped. 
(I was like The Walking Dead yesterday.)


----------



## Lurcherlad

People who watch stuff on their phone at full volume as the rest of us sit outside a cafe “trying” to enjoy a coffee in reasonable peace


----------



## Lurcherlad

Now that bloke has moved off another twit sits down and has a very loud phone conversation with a mate! 

What happened to good manners?


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Now that bloke has moved off another twit sits down and has a very loud phone conversation with a mate!
> 
> What happened to good manners?


Everything is loud nowadays. There always seem to be some form of noise. People talking on phones, watching Videos or listening to music.
Ive found, since living in a much larger town, more people seem more selfish. And its younger people who are, here. (not saying all, but a big number of them. Im 30 so not old and intollerant )

Every weekend (or even weekdays) theres always young groups with loud music and yelling at the top of their lungs. Shows a complete lack of respect for others.


----------



## catz4m8z

They are having some sort of little party/fete in the park across the road from me. Im used to the screaming kids but they seem to have some sort of giant drum kit too.
Just a bunch of kids bashing away on a drum kit all ****ing day!:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

HarlequinCat said:


> Everything is loud nowadays. There always seem to be some form of noise. People talking on phones, watching Videos or listening to music.
> Ive found, since living in a much larger town, more people seem more selfish. And its younger people who are, here. (not saying all, but a big number of them. Im 30 so not old and intollerant )
> 
> Every weekend (or even weekdays) theres always young groups with loud music and yelling at the top of their lungs. Shows a complete lack of respect for others.


These two blokes were in the 50's and 60's 

I'm 58 and would use headphones if watching videos etc. and speak quietly if I have to use the phone in public.

I woz brung up proper!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> These two blokes were in the 50's and 60's
> 
> I'm 58 and would use headphones if watching videos etc. and speak quietly if I have to use the phone in public.
> 
> I woz brung up proper!


Oh yes, inconsiderate no matter the age.

Here it's turned into a student town. The university just keeps growing. And when families leave the landlords buy them up and rent them to students. First time away from parents and they lose their minds. Not all I know. But the few are loud enough to make up for it


----------



## Cleo38

Lurcherlad said:


> Now that bloke has moved off another twit sits down and has a very loud phone conversation with a mate!
> 
> What happened to good manners?


We have a quiet room on one of the floors in my office. It's not huge, just a few chairs & some books but large windows with a view over the fields so quite a nice place to go to for a break from all the usual workplace noise … except some people think they can go there to have a chat on their phones. They have the whole place,; meeting rooms, their desks, canteen, corridors, outside, etc but no they need to go to the one designated place specifically for people who don't want to hear their sh*t! 

I seem to police this area when I take a break there now & am constantly telling people to go somewhere else ….. in some ways I quite enjoy it but it makes me so angry that people are so disrespectful


----------



## Lurcherlad

I would Police it too!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Drivers who pull into the busy and tight shopper/commuter car park (often too fast) and drive against the direction of the arrows - put there expressly to avoid cat’s hitting pedestrians and having head on collisions with other cars (who are obeying the arrows).

Follow the rules people!


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> And when families leave the landlords buy them up and rent them to students.


This is why I can't find an affordable house to buy. Same thing where I live. They rent to students (two colleges) all winter and baseball families in summer. Houses are selling at astronomical prices because people with money (who have no intention of living here) are paying those prices, because they'll make even more money turning them into rentals. I've been looking for over 2 years.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Drivers who pull into the busy and tight shopper/commuter car park (often too fast) and drive against the direction of the arrows - put there expressly to avoid cat's hitting pedestrians and having head on collisions with other cars (who are obeying the arrows).
> 
> Follow the rules people!


I could have writtin all of your posts in this thread today like looking in a mirror. But this, oh this drives me insane. I park in a public lot every day for work and it is very clear, the direction traffic is meant to go. Almost every morning I have an almost collision with someone trying to take a short cut and go the wrong way. People just suck.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> People who watch stuff on their phone at full volume as the rest of us sit outside a cafe "trying" to enjoy a coffee in reasonable peace


Why do people do this? I don't want to hear the video you're watching or your phone on speakerphone when you're talking to someone. People are so selfish. I told a young woman who was doing this on the QUIET coach of a train the other week. She had a face like a slapped arse after I told her (I was v polite). HAHA!
I would never have done this when I was young, and would never do it now! 
It REALLY grinds my gears.


----------



## Jackie C

Crap driving.


----------



## Jackie C

When you've been on a long journey in the car, and the only route is down a certain road, and there is a diversion which you don't know about UNTIL YOU'RE ACTUALLY ON TOP OF IT, but if you'd known that the road was closed literally 400 metres beforehand, you could have gone another way. But instead, you have to literally take a 30 minute diversion which you could have easily avoided, and the diversion signs stopped after 3 miles anyway.


----------



## lorilu

We've covered a lot of rude inconsiderate human behavior in this thread. Here's one I saw today, a new one on me. Great big huge SUV. Parked directly in front of the take out window of the ice cream shop. The line has to snake in front of his vehicle, it's taking so much room.

LEAVES THE VEHICLE RUNNING as he and his wife sit in air conditioned comfort eating their treats. I repeat, parked right in front of the window. Everyone else, mainly families with children and grandparent types, standing in line in the heat and sun, are also melting from the heat of his engine and gagging on the fumes.

This is not a drive through window, it's a take out window. Meaning you park your car in the lot, walk over to the window, stand in line, then either go back to your car and leave, or sit at one of the picnic tables and benches provided.

With the tinted windows up we could barely see them but I'm not the only one who was shooting dirty looks. I mentioned it to the girls working the window, thinking the manager should come out and ask them to move along. However once I got my cone I didn't linger to find out.

Thing is, even if they did want to just sit in the car and eat, even if he needed to park close to get service, once back in the car, he could have moved it. The lot was half empty.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> We've covered a lot of rude inconsiderate human behavior in this thread. Here's one I saw today, a new one on me. Great big huge SUV. Parked directly in front of the take out window of the ice cream shop. The line has to snake in front of his vehicle, it's taking so much room.
> 
> LEAVES THE VEHICLE RUNNING as he and his wife sit in air conditioned comfort eating their treats. I repeat, parked right in front of the window. Everyone else, mainly families with children and grandparent types, standing in line in the heat and sun, are also melting from the heat of his engine and gagging on the fumes.
> 
> This is not a drive through window, it's a take out window. Meaning you park your car in the lot, walk over to the window, stand in line, then either go back to your car and leave, or sit at one of the picnic tables and benches provided.
> 
> With the tinted windows up we could barely see them but I'm not the only one who was shooting dirty looks. I mentioned it to the girls working the window, thinking the manager should come out and ask them to move along. However once I got my cone I didn't linger to find out.
> 
> Thing is, even if they did want to just sit in the car and eat, even if he needed to park close to get service, once back in the car, he could have moved it. The lot was half empty.


That's disgusting and very lazy.


----------



## margy

Some people are so self centred, it's just me me me and don't give two hoots about others


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> That's disgusting and very lazy.





magpi said:


> Some people are so self centred, it's just me me me and don't give two hoots about others


I hope the manager came out and spoke to them. Part of the problem with people like that is, no one ever holds them accountable. People grumble but they are let to carry on. In fact the girl serving me looked quite surprised when I complained.


----------



## margy

Something that annoys me is people who push in when everyone else is standing in a queue.I often say,'I'm sorry but I'm not waiting here for a number 36 bus!.' Fruit stands in the market is the place this usually happens as the person serving can't always tell who is next. Or when your in a queue at a supermarket till, and they open a new one , the girl says who,s next and it's a stampede. With the poor person who is next getting left behind!


----------



## Happy Paws2

magpi said:


> Some people are so self centred, it's just me me me and don't give two hoots about others


Unfortunately that's the world we live in now.


----------



## Jackie C

We were in a nice bar this afternoon, and a family sat next to us.
Child 1: One her phone, listening to Youtube, quite loud.
Child 2: Colouring in a colouring book
Mum and dad: Both on their phones and completely ignoring and not even trying to interact with their children or each other. They were completely focussed on their phones.
Is this what families do now? Surely, if you go out as a family, you _interact_? That's what _family time is_? I was actually deeply saddened by it.
Oh, and don't allow your children to play with noisy gadgets in pubs/bars. It's not McDonald's or a Wacky Warehouse, it's a relatively expensive bar.

Another table:
Two women and a toddler of about 2 years or so. They completely ignored the child and allowed him to wander around all over. They didn't even watch where he was going. This is irritating enough, but then the toddler went up to a dog a few tables away and started petting him. The child's guardians barely moved their head, they didn't ask if it was okay that their child started petting the dog, didn't ask if the dog was okay with children, not a thing. This poor dog was quite old and_ looked_ like an old softie, and, to be fair to the little boy, he was actually quite sweet with the dog, and was very kind and gentle to it, but it's not the point. The couple who had the dog went (sarcastically, I felt), "Yeah, it's okay, he's a good dog." With a bit of an irritated expression in their faces. The kid must have been there 10 or 15 minutes, at least. NOT ONCE did the guardians of the child make any attempt whatsoever to take the child away from the dog, or barely even look to see if everything was okay. The poor dog looked fed up, although he seemed very placid, he was obviously a bit tired after a walk and wanted a sleep. The family of the dog did get a bit peeved off after a while, but seemed far too polite to disturb the interaction between dog and child, but the family of the child should have removed the child after a few minutes. They only moved him when his lunch came.
The child shouldn't have been allowed to wander_ in the first place_, never mind interact with a strange dog without the family asking first if it was okay.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> We were in a nice bar this afternoon, and a family sat next to us.
> Child 1: One her phone, listening to Youtube, quite loud.
> Child 2: Colouring in a colouring book
> Mum and dad: Both on their phones and completely ignoring and not even trying to interact with their children or each other. They were completely focussed on their phones.
> Is this what families do now? Surely, if you go out as a family, you _interact_? That's what _family time is_? I was actually deeply saddened by it.
> Oh, and don't allow your children to play with noisy gadgets in pubs/bars. It's not McDonald's or a Wacky Warehouse, it's a relatively expensive bar.
> 
> Another table:
> Two women and a toddler of about 2 years or so. They completely ignored the child and allowed him to wander around all over. They didn't even watch where he was going. This is irritating enough, but then the toddler went up to a dog a few tables away and started petting him. The child's guardians barely moved their head, they didn't ask if it was okay that their child started petting the dog, didn't ask if the dog was okay with children, not a thing. This poor dog was quite old and_ looked_ like an old softie, and, to be fair to the little boy, he was actually quite sweet with the dog, and was very kind and gentle to it, but it's not the point. The couple who had the dog went (sarcastically, I felt), "Yeah, it's okay, he's a good dog." With a bit of an irritated expression in their faces. The kid must have been there 10 or 15 minutes, at least. NOT ONCE did the guardians of the child make any attempt whatsoever to take the child away from the dog, or barely even look to see if everything was okay. The poor dog looked fed up, although he seemed very placid, he was obviously a bit tired after a walk and wanted a sleep. The family of the dog did get a bit peeved off after a while, but seemed far too polite to disturb the interaction between dog and child, but the family of the child should have removed the child after a few minutes. They only moved him when his lunch came.
> The child shouldn't have been allowed to wander_ in the first place_, never mind interact with a strange dog without the family asking first if it was okay.


Yuck. That child with the dog though...the dog's people had a responsibility to protect the dog, just as much as the people with the kid did with the kid. They should have made the kid stop.


----------



## lorilu

oh gawd....light bulbs. You know with the long life cfl light bulbs I haven't had to buy a light bulb in aobut 10 years. Well now those long life bulbs are conking out so off I go to buy light bulbs. Simple task right? Wrong. I went to three different stores. I could not make head nor tails out of any of the choices anywhere. I was practically in tears when I left the last place with a couple of boxes of bulbs, outrageously priced and I haven't yet checked to see if they are what I need or not.


----------



## Jaf

Light bulbs in general annoy me. I don’t see what was wrong with the old design, glass and wire and no nasty chemicals. New ones use a bit less electricity to run but are a disaster to manufacture and cost a fortune.

Maybe I’m unlucky but the blasted things never last me more than a year! And I’m supposed to not put them in the rubbish?!? I put them in with the old batteries in the supermarket.


----------



## tabelmabel

People who drop litter. This isnt recent but it is a particularly annoying example. I saw a woman come out of a baker's shop in town and she had 3 small kids. She gave each child a paper bag containing a cake. She then walked ahead, with the kids in single file behind. I watched, in disbelief, as each child took out a cake, flinging the paper bag on the ground, then taking off the little bun case, and that went on the ground too. And they were walking past bins in the main st. Those kids had obviously never been shown what to do with litter.

And that really annoyed me - major parenting fail!!!


----------



## lorilu

tabelmabel said:


> People who drop litter. This isnt recent but it is a particularly annoying example. I saw a woman come out of a baker's shop in town and she had 3 small kids. She gave each child a paper bag containing a cake. She then walked ahead, with the kids in single file behind. I watched, in disbelief, as each child took out a cake, flinging the paper bag on the ground, then taking off the little bun case, and that went on the ground too. And they were walking past bins in the main st. Those kids had obviously never been shown what to do with litter.
> 
> And that really annoyed me - major parenting fail!!!


Yes I really detest litterbugs. Disgusting.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Yuck. That child with the dog though...the dog's people had a responsibility to protect the dog, just as much as the people with the kid did with the kid. They should have made the kid stop.


The little boy was lovely with the dog, he touched and petted him very gently, _that _was lovely. But it's not the point and I agree that the family with the dog should have stopped have stopped the kid after a minute. The poor dog was a lovely old thing, but he obviously wanted a rest.


----------



## Jackie C

tabelmabel said:


> People who drop litter. This isnt recent but it is a particularly annoying example. I saw a woman come out of a baker's shop in town and she had 3 small kids. She gave each child a paper bag containing a cake. She then walked ahead, with the kids in single file behind. I watched, in disbelief, as each child took out a cake, flinging the paper bag on the ground, then taking off the little bun case, and that went on the ground too. And they were walking past bins in the main st. Those kids had obviously never been shown what to do with litter.
> 
> And that really annoyed me - major parenting fail!!!


It's shocking what I see some parents allow their children to do. Okay, my mum was too strict sometimes, but I would never have been allowed to drop litter. We took rubbish home or kept it until we found a bin. As I do now.


----------



## tabelmabel

Jackie C said:


> We took rubbish home or kept it until we found a bin. As I do now.


Exactly! Teach them when young and good habits last a lifetime. Those 3 kids will likely drop litter their whole lives


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> It's shocking what I see some parents allow their children to do. Okay, my mum was too strict sometimes, but I would never have been allowed to drop litter. We took rubbish home or kept it until we found a bin. As I do now.


Yep, carry it in, carry it out./ If one of us had dropped litter like that our mother would have been likely to make us pick up every bit of dropped paper on the street.

And right she would have been, too.


----------



## margy

I can remember coming home with a pocket full of sweetie papers. You never dropped them on the pavement, you were told to put them in your pocket and bring them home


----------



## lullabydream

magpi said:


> I can remember coming home with a pocket full of sweetie papers. You never dropped them on the pavement, you were told to put them in your pocket and bring them home


Yes my gran always told me to do this, my kids are the same now even in their early 20s. I swear I have washed more sweet wrappers/rubbish than anything else...


----------



## Rosie64

lullabydream said:


> Yes my gran always told me to do this, my kids are the same now even in their early 20s. I swear I have washed more sweet wrappers/rubbish than anything else...


I was always taught the same when I was a child , always put your rubbish in a bin , if you can't find one put it in your pocket until you do or bring it home .
I taught my children the same and they taught their children , and that included cigarette butts too, I had a little round pill container I used to have in my pocket 
which I used for my butts and then emptied it when I got home , those of my children that smoke do the same and none of us have ever smoked around 
the shops or in cafe's or pubs even when it was allowed , even as a smoker myself I didn't like getting a face full of someone elses smoke so didn't like 
the thought of doing it to some one else .


----------



## Lurcherlad

tabelmabel said:


> People who drop litter. This isnt recent but it is a particularly annoying example. I saw a woman come out of a baker's shop in town and she had 3 small kids. She gave each child a paper bag containing a cake. She then walked ahead, with the kids in single file behind. I watched, in disbelief, as each child took out a cake, flinging the paper bag on the ground, then taking off the little bun case, and that went on the ground too. And they were walking past bins in the main st. Those kids had obviously never been shown what to do with litter.
> 
> And that really annoyed me - major parenting fail!!!


The kids at the local school leave a trail of litter daily - from the shops to the school - as they eat and drink their way across the sports field and along the footpath, passing 6 bins as they go 

Clearly, they haven't been brought up properly either.

What angers me more though is the number of adults (fellow dog owners) who walk past the litter, once on the way into the field and again on the way out. Clearly, not their litter so why should they pick it up?

There are bins at all but one entrance/exit so really no excuse for there to be any litter or dog poo to be left by anyone.

I think some of the "local youth" who use the basketball court over there have installed their own bench and bin, yet still there is litter strewn in that area. They spend most evenings over there so why would they enjoy being surrounded by mess?

I don't get it.

So frustrating.


----------



## Lurcherlad

tabelmabel said:


> Exactly! Teach them when young and good habits last a lifetime. Those 3 kids will likely drop litter their whole lives


My son's pockets and school bag were his "bin"!


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> The kids at the local school leave a trail of litter daily - from the shops to the school - as they eat and drink their way across the sports field and along the footpath, passing 6 bins as they go
> 
> Clearly, they haven't been brought up properly either.
> 
> What angers me more though is the number of adults (fellow dog owners) who walk past the litter, once on the way into the field and again on the way out. Clearly, not their litter so why should they pick it up?
> 
> There are bins at all but one entrance/exit so really no excuse for there to be any litter or dog poo to be left by anyone.
> 
> I think some of the "local youth" who use the basketball court over there have installed their own bench and bin, yet still there is litter strewn in that area. They spend most evenings over there so why would they enjoy being surrounded by mess?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> So frustrating.


Me either. I pick it up when I see it, on a hiking trail for instance, because I can't stand looking at it. I always carry a bag and cheap plastic gloves in my pack for this purpose.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> Me either. I pick it up when I see it, on a hiking trail for instance, because I can't stand looking at it. I always carry a bag and cheap plastic gloves in my pack for this purpose.


I must have filled a skip several times over in the 8 years I've had Jack


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> oh gawd....light bulbs. You know with the long life cfl light bulbs I haven't had to buy a light bulb in aobut 10 years. Well now those long life bulbs are conking out so off I go to buy light bulbs. Simple task right? Wrong. I went to three different stores. I could not make head nor tails out of any of the choices anywhere. I was practically in tears when I left the last place with a couple of boxes of bulbs, outrageously priced and I haven't yet checked to see if they are what I need or not.


Well I have some good news. The light bulbs I did end up getting (in the third store I went to) have turned out to be just the right thing. The cfl ones I've been using all these years I really didn't care for the light, it had a harsh greenish tint, so unpleasant but I wasn't able to find anything better (but not for lack of trying, I did find many things worse).

These LED ones I bought throw a very pleasing soft yellow light, just what I like in my living space. Of course they are supposed to last 13 years, so by the time I need them again they'll likely be unavailable.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Knowing I need to be on the road by 0800 to the airport to pick up sister I take ages to fall asleep, wake several times in the night and am wide awake by 0430! 

I won’t be as tired as my poor sister though - departed DomRep 1030 UK time and travelling 12 hours with connecting flight in Europe 

Her flight was a bit late departing so she’s got a tight connection too :Nailbiting

Very stressfull.

Damn you airlines - no direct flights from Puerto Plata to London any more! 

I have a bar of Cadbury’s Whole Nut and McVities Chocolate Digestives in the car to give her a boost when I pick her up!

Just 2 items on the list of UK goodies ex-pats miss abroad 

We’ll both be napping this afternoon 

She has requested a good old “British”  Indian takeaway for dinner tonight


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Knowing I need to be on the road by 0800 to the airport to pick up sister I take ages to fall asleep, wake several times in the night and am wide awake by 0430!
> 
> I won't be as tired as my poor sister though - departed DomRep 1030 UK time and travelling 12 hours with connecting flight in Europe
> 
> Her flight was a bit late departing so she's got a tight connection too :Nailbiting
> 
> Very stressfull.
> 
> Damn you airlines - no direct flights from Puerto Plata to London any more!
> 
> I have a bar of Cadbury's Whole Nut and McVities Chocolate Digestives in the car to give her a boost when I pick her up!
> 
> Just 2 items on the list of UK goodies ex-pats miss abroad
> 
> We'll both be napping this afternoon
> 
> She has requested a good old "British"  Indian takeaway for dinner tonight


Enjoy your time with your sister!


----------



## rona

Hope she's safely in your car on the way to yours


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Hope she's safely in your car on the way to yours


I'm waiting in Arrivals now.

Last saw her almost a year ago when I flew into DomRep as a surprise for her 60th birthday


----------



## margy

I have 2 brothers who are 11 and 13yrs older than me and always wanted a sister. Enjoy your time together


----------



## Jason25

Cats!!!! We got a few around our way that think they are tigers or something  We've been stalked to the end of the road, had a few that walk out the gardens hissing and showing its teeth at you :Hilarious 

My dog still wants to play with them I think, well her tail waggle at them :Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar

People that don't listen to the questions they are asking. Prime example today:

"My colleague has read only access to your system - does that mean she can't upload or edit documents?"


----------



## ForestWomble

Jason25 said:


> Cats!!!! We got a few around our way that think they are tigers or something  We've been stalked to the end of the road, had a few that walk out the gardens hissing and showing its teeth at you :Hilarious
> 
> My dog still wants to play with them I think, well her tail waggle at them :Hilarious


Really?

I'm having the same issue except its one cat for me. Beginning to think something must be being added to cat food!


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Cats!!!! We got a few around our way that think they are tigers or something  We've been stalked to the end of the road, had a few that walk out the gardens hissing and showing its teeth at you :Hilarious
> 
> My dog still wants to play with them I think, well her tail waggle at them :Hilarious





ForestWomble said:


> Really?
> 
> I'm having the same issue except its one cat for me. Beginning to think something must be being added to cat food!


Got two in my road that have terrorized all the dogs going to the playing field for many a year. Lots of people either go another route or cross the road to try and go around them


----------



## Lurcherlad

People who constantly interrupt when you’re speaking, getting the wrong end of the stick because you hadn’t finished, then interrupt again when you try to clear up the misunderstanding then get snippy when you try again in exasperation to rectify the situation as they accuse you of not letting them speak!

Aargh! 

And breathe ..... :Shy


----------



## lorilu

AAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH. Some people are so incredibly wrapped up in their own crap they just can't consider anyone else, ever. Most of these people I speak of are my neighbors and their incessant inconsiderate mowing mowing mowing mowing. I can't get the cats out on their porch in the evening on these beautiful summer evenings, more than once or twice a week, because of the never ending rude obnoxious mowing of the lawns. And I can't stand the smell and noise, so I have to shut the house up and turn on the window ac unit, even on a nice evening when it's not all that hot. Because he Never Stops Mowing.


----------



## kimthecat

People who park in disabled bays when theyre not entitled to.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

kimthecat said:


> People who park in disabled bays when theyre not entitled to.


Very annoying isn't it! Also disabled bays that are same size as normal bay, they are useless if space in needed to get in and out of the car, I have had to leave my mum in the road while I pull out of the bay then hold up all the traffic while I load her in!


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> People who constantly interrupt when you're speaking, getting the wrong end of the stick because you hadn't finished, then interrupt again when you try to he misunderstanding then get snippy when you try again in exasperation to rectify the situation as they accuse you of not letting them speak!
> 
> Aargh!
> 
> And breathe ..... :Shy


 That happens a lot to me also. I have a quiet voice and find people talk over me before I've finished speaking , or look over my shoulder obviously not listening , very rude. Or maybe I'm just boring!


----------



## samuelsmiles3

People who can talk but can't listen.


----------



## Jaf

Pringle stealers upending the tube and making the crisps all messy. I put my hand into the tube and pull the crisps out all tidy-like.


----------



## Jackie C

When people ask you a question, then constantly interupt your answer or ask another question whilst you're answering the first one. 

I was talking to a couple of blokes in a bar at lunch last week, and we started discussing politics - big mistake. Obnoxious bloke kept trying to man-splain everything, and would ask a question, then frequently interrput my reply. I ended up just saying, "Look, you keep asking a question, then as soon as I start to speak, you interrupt. Would you like to hear my answer?" 
He was a dentist, and kept going on about how much he liked his job. I told him I was a nurse, and he kept saying, "You love your job, don't you?" I said, "No. I don't 'love' it." He then said, "You love it so much, if they cut your wages in half, you'd still do it." I said, "Certainly not, if they cut my pay in half, I'd be earning less than minimum wage, which just goes to show how much you know about how much nurses earn. So I'd get a job in M&S, as I'd earn more." 
He also thought he knew more about the NHS than I did, despite me working on the front line in critical care. 

Oh yeah, another thing that annoys me: People often think they know a lot more than me about the NHS because they read the Daily Mail.


----------



## Jackie C

When the sh*t hits the fan after you've said it would and management didn't listen. 

Getting micromanaged by people who haven't got a clue.


----------



## ribbon

kimthecat said:


> People who park in disabled bays when theyre not entitled to.


This is not petty in the slightest!! I absolutely can't stand it, people are incredibly selfish over where they park but to potentially prevent someone with a disability being able to do their shopping or access a leisure activity is the lowest of the low in my opinion.


----------



## ribbon

Dieting/"healthy living" advertisements on facebook. Well everywhere, but facebook is really bad for it. Nobody needs to be told their body is wrong or that the way they choose to live/eat/exercise(or not) is wrong. I hate the way diet culture is so ingrained in our society and people see foods as "naughty" as if it's like some moral thing. It's just energy, nothing more nothing less. It's cool when the energy tastes good or is a fun social event etc but food and body size should never have become linked with morality.


----------



## lorilu

Speaking of annoying work people...those people at work who are always complaining about having "too much work" and "not enough time". However these are the people who (against employer regulations) have their phones ever on, on their desks. Every time I walk by this one person's desk she is looking at her phone, not the work on her desk. And she is the loudest complainer.

Incidentally when she moans to me about how much work she has I smile sweetly and say "just think of it as job security".


----------



## rona

ribbon said:


> food and body size should never have become linked with morality.


Is it or is it linked to mortality and illness?

Both of which of course would make a substance or body size bad.

It's not something I've taken much notice of in my life, so this is a serious question.


----------



## tabelmabel

I think @ribbon has a point @rona. I sometimes go to a well known slimming club where unhealthy calorie dense foods are referred to as 'syns' which can be eaten but must be limited (of course they must be limited to lose weight, but why call them syns?!)

And there is always talk of 'i was *good* all week, so i deserved a treat' so i do think, in the minds of some people with weight issues, unhealthy food is associated with being naughty, guilty and secretive whereas healthy food is good, and virtuous in some way.

And 'moral language' is tied up with these feeling. Words like guilt and deserve, good, temptation - they are all concepts we learned about at Sunday School (those of us from that older generation)

On another note, something that annoys me is this idea that somehow you ate missing out if you dont drink alcohol.

I am teetotal - only because i prefer a cup of tea to a glass of wine - but its like i am missing out on a whole culture!! I did used to drink socially when i was in my 20s, and will have a few drinks maybe at a new year party but i really do not feel i am missing anything by not having wine with a meal. I just dont like it!


----------



## catz4m8z

My neighbours. Bad enough they dumped a fridgefreezer outside the front of their house (which is also the front of mine, literally next door and pavement width frontage) months ago but last night they added a washing machine!
Soon I wont be able to get out for all the appliances!


----------



## lullabydream

tabelmabel said:


> of course they must be limited to lose weight, but why call them syns?!)


Syns comes from the word synergy.That was drummed into me at our meetings many years ago.... I don't think the average Joe doesn't know what synergy means and I don't think personally it fits the concept anyway..it's still here have something extra and loose weight instead of changing your mindset to look at real food for satisfy per se...good wholesome food.


----------



## tabelmabel

Well who knew?! Synergy makes no real sense at all. That means co operation, working together doesnt it?

Even the way they say 'you'll have to syn for that' if you want something a bit extra not on plan seems to fit better with the concept of sin rather than synergy!


----------



## SusieRainbow

tabelmabel said:


> Well who knew?! Synergy makes no real sense at all. That means co operation, working together doesnt it?
> 
> Even the way they say 'you'll have to syn for that' if you want something a bit extra not on plan seems to fit better with the concept of sin rather than synergy!


The first time I went to SW, *many* years ago , sins were just that, sins . I never liked the term or the implications of the word and it does put me off the system. In my opinion it *is* attatching guilt to some foods and that can't be psychologically healthy.


----------



## tabelmabel

Yes i agree and i dont like the idea of being good all week so you can reward yourself with a (high cal) treat.

That is such an unhealthy relationship with food. Like you cant possibly go on a night out without over indulging on these 'naughty' treats.

Whereas people who have a healthy relationship with food (not me btw) eat in balance and moderation every day without the need to 'save up' for a blow out!


----------



## SusieRainbow

tabelmabel said:


> Yes i agree and i dont like the idea of being good all week so you can reward yourself with a (high cal) treat.
> 
> That is such an unhealthy relationship with food. Like you cant possibly go on a night out without over indulging on these 'naughty' treats.
> 
> Whereas people who have a healthy relationship with food (not me btw) eat in balance and moderation every day without the need to 'save up' for a blow out!


There you are, a like !


----------



## tabelmabel

SusieRainbow said:


> There you are, a like !


Oh crikey don't start that convo again


----------



## Rafa

lorilu said:


> AAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH. Some people are so incredibly wrapped up in their own crap they just can't consider anyone else, ever. Most of these people I speak of are my neighbors and their incessant inconsiderate mowing mowing mowing mowing. I can't get the cats out on their porch in the evening on these beautiful summer evenings, more than once or twice a week, because of the never ending rude obnoxious mowing of the lawns. And I can't stand the smell and noise, so I have to shut the house up and turn on the window ac unit, even on a nice evening when it's not all that hot. Because he Never Stops Mowing.


People have a right to mow their lawns. I mow mine.

If you don't like it, it's your problem.

How is mowing a lawn rude and obnoxious?


----------



## O2.0

Most of these posts make me supremely happy my nearest neighbors are far away 
I often have people ask me if I don't worry or get scared living out here all by our lonesome, what if something happens? I'll take the risk :Hilarious

It actually makes for really good relations with our neighbors. We tend to watch out for each other, catch wayward donkeys when they get loose, let someone know a different truck was in their driveway, we all tell each other when we're out of town and folks keep an eye out. It's nice.

Oh, and I mowed the lawn today. I kind of hate/love the chore. Hate having to do it, but like zoning out with a monotonous task sometimes, and love how the yard looks when it's done.


----------



## lorilu

Rafa said:


> People have a right to mow their lawns. I mow mine.
> 
> If you don't like it, it's your problem.
> 
> How is mowing a lawn rude and obnoxious?


No kidding. If you haven't noticed, is this is the Petty Annoyances Thread. I don't need to justify why it annoys me. That's the whole point of the thread.

However, to answer your question it is rude and obnoxious because he mows three or sometimes four evenings a week. And then on the weekends too. The same lawn, over and over and over. Grass does not grow that fast, no one else gets any peace and quiet. He, it appears to me, just doesn't want to be in the house with the wife and the three children under 8, every evening, so he mows. Sometimes he mows in the rain, wearing a slicker.


----------



## Jaf

??? How utterly odd. Not an electric mower then. Maybe you and your neighbours could get him a shed? It must drive them crackers too.

I get a bit wistful over having a lawn though.


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> ??? How utterly odd. Not an electric mower then. Maybe you and your neighbours could get him a shed? It must drive them crackers too.
> 
> I get a bit wistful over having a lawn though.


I don't know. I would think other people are bothered but who knows. No one talks to anyone else around here. I've been here longer than anyone else around me (going on 22 years) but still, no one even wants to wave to you or say hello.

Many people seem oblivious to noise and stench. Unfortunately I go the other direction and cannot tolerate anything. It's very quiet here, lovely, except for this guy and his new thing with mowing. He didn't used to be so obsessed with it, only the last two summers it's gotten this bad. Which is what makes me think he just doesn't want to be in the house.


----------



## rona

tabelmabel said:


> Yes i agree and i dont like the idea of being good all week so you can reward yourself with a (high cal) treat.
> 
> That is such an unhealthy relationship with food. Like you cant possibly go on a night out without over indulging on these 'naughty' treats.
> 
> Whereas people who have a healthy relationship with food (not me btw) eat in balance and moderation every day without the need to 'save up' for a blow out!


Ok got it now. I have a friend who occasionally comes swimming with me and she equates her exercise/calorie burn to something ridiculous like half a cream cake. She also has a fitbit or similar and even walks around her own house to be able to "earn" a G&T.
I've always found it funny but maybe there's something more sinister beneath. She's actually fairly well balanced about it and a very healthy weight for her age and build, but I can see how that mindset could be bad for others


----------



## Lurcherlad

SusieRainbow said:


> The first time I went to SW, *many* years ago , sins were just that, sins . I never liked the term or the implications of the word and it does put me off the system. In my opinion it *is* attatching guilt to some foods and that can't be psychologically healthy.


I prefer WW.

No food is off limits but they all have a point value which must be counted into your individual daily allowance.

If you exceed that daily allowance repeatedly you won't lose weight. If you stay close to it most days you should lose weight.

I find it encourages me to make healthier cho


lorilu said:


> No kidding. If you haven't noticed, is this is the Petty Annoyances Thread. I don't need to justify why it annoys me. That's the whole point of the thread.
> 
> However, to answer your question it is rude and obnoxious because he mows three or sometimes four evenings a week. And then on the weekends too. The same lawn, over and over and over. Grass does not grow that fast, no one else gets any peace and quiet. He, it appears to me, just doesn't want to be in the house with the wife and the three children under 8, every evening, so he mows. Sometimes he mows in the rain, wearing a slicker.


One of my neighbours works nights and seems to mow at least one lawn a day! If not his, it's one of about 4 other neighbours' either side of me.

Then there's the hedge cutting, strimming, drilling and banging associated with diy next door (he lives over the road), power washing numerous cars and everyones' drives!

Not sure when he sleeps but the bloke can't sit down and just do nothing!

He had a delivery of new patio gear last week but thankfully the cement mixer was in his garden well away from my ears 

Oh, and he's got a really loud, booming voice!


----------



## Lurcherlad

New football season just started so OH is watching Match of the Day.

No problem, I like men’s football - apart from the female match commentators.

Just doesn’t work for me.


----------



## tabelmabel

That neighbour of yours sounds really annoying @Lurcherlad !


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> one even wants to wave to you or say hello.


Aw that's sad to me 
We're not 'friends' with our neighbors, but we are definitely friendly with each other. If we pass on our dirt road we stop to chat and check in with each other, definitely always wave if we see each other. It would feel very odd to me to pass a neighbor and not even wave or say hello!


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> Aw that's sad to me
> We're not 'friends' with our neighbors, but we are definitely friendly with each other. If we pass on our dirt road we stop to chat and check in with each other, definitely always wave if we see each other. It would feel very odd to me to pass a neighbor and not even wave or say hello!


It is odd and sad to me too. I am no threat to anyone as far as becoming obnoxiously overly friendly, I am the last person to want to ever socialize with anyone haha, but I do like to wave and say hello. These people (the ones with the mower guy) actually turn their backs if they are in their driveway when I come out to my car so they don't have to wave. They are directly across the street from me. Once I was leaving in my car and she was coming across the street to check her mail box. I could see she was going to pretend I wasn't there I was right next to her for heaven's sake, with the car window open! I had to pause to wait for an on coming car, so forced the issue by saying hello. At first thought she was going to ignore me, then she said "how's it going" without looking at me, and scurried back across the street. They've been there about 8 years. She's a veterinarian. I don't know what he does.

The owner of the house next to them, further down the road, may be of a similar mindset to me, because the other day I saw her sitting on her front stoop with her dog and I waved and she waved back. We were too far away to speak but she made a big wave, to be sure I could see it and I was ridiculously happy all afternoon because of that! She's been there 4 years now.

The house next to them on the other side has 6 cars in the driveway but I never see anyone, ever. 

The house next to me on the left is a rental and thankfully the people in there now are very quiet and have a giant breed dog, I think she's an Irish wolf hound, that they walk every evening. They keep their heads down when they pass houses. The last people there were druggies and very very scary people. They did a fly by night half way through their lease, thank goodness. They were a nightmare.


----------



## margy

I can't stand it when people show no pride in their neighbour hood and the area outside their door. We used to have lovely neighbours in our street, mostly in their 60,s when we moved here nearly 30 years ago. All the gardens were kept tidy. Now a lot have moved into bungalows or died and the younger ones don't seem to like gardening. The street doesn't look as nice as it used to. I'm not saying all young ones don't look after their gardens. My daughter has a lovely garden, but some don't take pride in it like the older generation


----------



## lorilu

Why can't people just say "hello" or "hi". Why does everyone have to tack on "how are you?" I know they don't care how I am. I never answer that question, and I never ask it. It's so annoying.*

Especially phone calls. Such a time waster.*

*I am talking about work/business/professional type scenarios Not a friend or loved who who is actually asking. For some reason people can't seem to just say "hello" and keep on walking. Or simply state their business (on the phone) without all that pointless chatter. (except me, fo course, I have no trouble with saying simply hello or saying simply "This is me calling from my office about such and such"


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> Why can't people just say "hello" or "hi". Why does everyone have to tack on "how are you?" I know they don't care how I am. I never answer that question, and I never ask it. It's so annoying.*


Alternatively you could start telling them about your weeping sores in unmentionable places and see if they ever ask that question again!??:Hilarious

Funny how most of these things start with 'people who'. People are just the worst, arent they?:Shifty


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Funny how most of these things start with 'people who'. People are just the worst, arent they?


Yes they are. I do my level best to avoid them


----------



## Boxer123

So glad this thread is here. Trying to pay for bills for new house grrr. Automated services press 1 press 2 just let me speak to someone.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> So glad this thread is here. Trying to pay for bills for new house grrr. Automated services press 1 press 2 just let me speak to someone.


Tip. A lot of the time, not always, if you don't press 1 or 2, a person answers


----------



## margy

Shop assistants who when they've finished serving you say, "See you later". I feel like saying, "No you won't." I should stop taking people literally


----------



## Jaf

In Spain they say see you later instead of goodbye, as goodbye is too final sounding.


----------



## margy

I suppose it's better than the over the top,have a nice day!


----------



## Happy Paws2

magpi said:


> I suppose it's better than the over the top*,have a nice day!*


I hate that saying.


----------



## lorilu

magpi said:


> I suppose it's better than the over the top,have a nice day!


I get told to have a nice day a hundred times a day lol


----------



## SusieRainbow

magpi said:


> Shop assistants who when they've finished serving you say, "See you later". I feel like saying, "No you won't." I should stop taking people literally


That irritates me too, everyone says it round here.!


----------



## kimthecat

That feeling you get when you reply to a post and then realise its in the Cat section 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=kDO/giPd&id=C069675DAFB21DA75578A2B0E97DD23B8086C26C&thid=OIP.kDO_giPd25xdvDS1YzJG1AHaFj&mediaurl=http://static.squarespace.com/static/50b4e9cce4b05eacaf727e8d/t/525c0564e4b0ef380880eada/1381762436107/BKclCqq.gif&exph=240&expw=320&q=cool+aid+teapot+in+family+guy+&simid=608036328670036168&selectedIndex=6&ajaxhist=0


----------



## kittih

lorilu said:


> Why can't people just say "hello" or "hi". Why does everyone have to tack on "how are you?" I know they don't care how I am. I never answer that question, and I never ask it. It's so annoying.*
> 
> Especially phone calls. Such a time waster.*
> 
> *I am talking about work/business/professional type scenarios Not a friend or loved who who is actually asking. For some reason people can't seem to just say "hello" and keep on walking. Or simply state their business (on the phone) without all that pointless chatter. (except me, fo course, I have no trouble with saying simply hello or saying simply "This is me calling from my office about such and such"


I agree. As a strongly introverted person it takes a fair amount of energy for me to engage in mindless chatter when a brief hello or getting straight to the subject would be easier.

Though going back to your comments about why your neighbours dont say hello, I can empathise to an extent. I will always say hello if someone says it first but rarely do spontaneously. Its because in my experience many times that initial engagement leads them to want talk about all sorts of small talk and for a couple of neighbours they insist on regaling me with all their moans gossip and personal problems for half an hour without being able to get a word in edgeways.

Sometimes I am happy to have a chat but most of the time its easier to avoid people and save my time and mental energy for something I would prefer to do.

Your neighbours may not know that you are more than happy to stick to a quick hello and perhaps dont want to risk you are someone they will be obliged to do small talk with.


----------



## Jesthar

Someone in our office keeps throwing away the sponge backed scrubbies from our kitchen area (only used for rinsing mugs, cutlery and lunch containers) when they are only a few days old! There were two in there yesterday, one of which was only out out on Monday, today there are none.

I can't remember who it is, but I do remember catching them in the act once - they were all "But we can't use that, it's been out for more than a day, it's dirty!!!" - the sponge in question looked like it had just come out the packet...


----------



## lorilu

Jesthar said:


> Someone in our office keeps throwing away the sponge backed scrubbies from our kitchen area (only used for rinsing mugs, cutlery and lunch containers) when they are only a few days old! There were two in there yesterday, one of which was only out out on Monday, today there are none.
> 
> I can't remember who it is, but I do remember catching them in the act once - they were all "But we can't use that, it's been out for more than a day, it's dirty!!!" - the sponge in question looked like it had just come out the packet...


Well sponges are disgusting after all.


----------



## Jason25

Just having a moan really but I went McDonald's yesterday and ordered a a double quarter pounder meal for myself at the drive thru, anyway, paid for etc, went to the next window to collect it and they gave me 3 straws for the 1 cup of coke...

No wonder they were going through 1.8 million straws a day lol and these new ones aren't recyclable


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jesthar said:


> Someone in our office keeps throwing away the sponge backed scrubbies from our kitchen area (only used for rinsing mugs, cutlery and lunch containers) when they are only a few days old! There were two in there yesterday, one of which was only out out on Monday, today there are none.
> 
> I can't remember who it is, but I do remember catching them in the act once - they were all "But we can't use that, it's been out for more than a day, it's dirty!!!" - the sponge in question looked like it had just come out the packet...


Tbh I would throw it away at the end of the day and use a new one every day in a communal kitchen.

People might not just use them to clean mugs and probably not with hot soapy water ime :Yuck


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh I would throw it away at the end of the day and use a new one every day in a communal kitchen.
> 
> People might not just use them to clean mugs and probably not with hot soapy water ime :Yuck


Yup, you just don't know the history of the sponge! I would be one of the annoying ones and bring my own that I hide away


----------



## Jesthar

I run a software system with thousands of users on it as my day job.

The software company support desk (who are excellent!) forwarded me a stroppy e-mail this morning from a user wanting to know why their account was deactivated it when they had such an important job in the grand scheme of things.

I was expecting to have to apologise for an accidental deactivation when doing housekeeping, but no - turns out the account was created in 2013 and had NEVER been used - not once!

*sigh* Full moon strikes again... And it's probably a good thing I'm not allowed to be sarcastic in work e-mails!


----------



## Jackie C

When people say, "Oooohhh, it's busy" at work when they're sat on their arse and I'm running around.  Or when it's relatively quiet, and these people disappear when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## catz4m8z

kittih said:


> Though going back to your comments about why your neighbours dont say hello, I can empathise to an extent. I will always say hello if someone says it first but rarely do spontaneously. Its because in my experience many times that initial engagement leads them to want talk about all sorts of small talk and for a couple of neighbours they insist on regaling me with all their moans gossip and personal problems for half an hour without being able to get a word in edgeways.
> .


yes, I made the mistake of chatting with my neighbour over the back fence one day when I was feeling supersocial...he then wanted to chat everytime he saw me in the garden and I had to start hiding and peeking out the curtains to see if he was out!LOL:Shy



Jackie C said:


> When people say, "Oooohhh, it's busy" at work when they're sat on their arse and I'm running around.  Or when it's relatively quiet, and these people disappear when the shit hits the fan.


Or when they start asking if they can go for their breaks first when they have been sat around playing on their phones and your bum hasnt touched a seat since you got there!

Im annoyed with my bed linen at the moment. Put a slightly thicker throw on the bed last night coz I was too cold with just a sheet....then had to get up at 3am to change it for a sheet coz I was overheating. Then laid there for ages freezing my arse off a few hours later, refusing to get up and change it again and refusing to get up before I had to!
Lesson learned.....wear jumper to bed, its easier!:Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

kittih said:


> Though going back to your comments about why your neighbours dont say hello, I can empathise to an extent. I will always say hello if someone says it first but rarely do spontaneously. Its because in my experience many times that initial engagement leads them to want talk about all sorts of small talk and for a couple of neighbours they insist on regaling me with all their moans gossip and personal problems for half an hour without being able to get a word in edgeways.


Yes, I did take that into account, when they first moved in. But they've been there 8 years. I think it must be pretty obvious by now that I am not the sociable chatty type.


----------



## ForestWomble

Right now, I'm annoying me 

I'm trying to 'adult' and failing right now.


----------



## Boxer123

I love chatting to my neighbors maybe I'm annoying them 

I'm still getting annoyed trying to pay my bills why can't I do it over the phone with a human. I have to register online takes forever.


----------



## catz4m8z

ForestWomble said:


> Right now, I'm annoying me
> 
> I'm trying to 'adult' and failing right now.


is it bad that I bought an extra extra large flat sheet so I could drape it over the bedposts and sleep in a bed fort???
LOL...true story!


----------



## lorilu

Those darn hairs that grow out of your chin after you reach a Certain Age. 

I'll never forget my shock when the first one came. 4 years later, it's just part of life, but still....sometimes they are difficult to snag with the tweezers. One time, since I couldn't seem to get that one stubborn one, I kept missing it (can't see them in the mirror at all) I just sat reading my book and just plucking at my chin with the tweezers, hoping to finally get the right spot and pull the hair.

I never did get the hair, and didn't bother to really look in the mirror until the next day someone asked me what happened to my chin (some people at work have no boundaries, another annoyance lol). I looked it the mirror to see I had all these little tiny cuts in the area where the hairs grow on my chin, from the tweezers! I'd been sitting there cutting my chin all that time and not realizing it


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Or when they start asking if they can go for their breaks first when they have been sat around playing on their phones and your bum hasnt touched a seat since you got there!


Oh yeah. Know THAT one!

People who sit in air-conditioned offices for 8 hours, who can sit and drink tea/coffee/water all day at their desk, but say to me I have to leave the clinical area (with malfunctioning air con) to get a drink in a 12hr shift when I do physically and mentally demanding work. We had to fight to get to be allowed a water bottle in the clinical area. Tea? No chance, have to wait until my break. Things would change if those if offices who made the decision had to wait hours for a hot drink.

People who make decisions on how I should work who haven't worked clinically for 10 years and have no idea. Who then come on the unit to "help" and are about as effective as a fart in a hurricane. People who think ticking a box is more important than patient care. To be honest, though, I file these people and their tick boxes under "not important" in my brain.


----------



## SusieRainbow

It's annoying me how compartmentalised community health care has become. I was invited for my shingles vaccine and the clerk offered me an apointment, my reply was that already had an appointment with the Practice Nurse the following week for a diabetes check. The Clerk said ' Oh No you'll need a separate apointment for the vaccination'. 
For heavens sake, how long does it take to give an injection ?! As it happened the nurse agreed with me and did give the jab at the same appointment.
My daughter, prior to the birth of her second baby , wanted her coil removing and a smear test. She was told to make 2 separate appointments with different nurses ! She declined and went to a Family Planning clinic where they performed both procedures in the same appointment. 
It's just not patient friendly, this current system, what's happened to patient-led care ?


----------



## Boxer123

SusieRainbow said:


> It's annoying me how compartmentalised community health care has become. I was invited for my shingles vaccine and the clerk offered me an apointment, my reply was that already had an appointment with the Practice Nurse the following week for a diabetes check. The Clerk said ' Oh No you'll need a separate apointment for the vaccination'.
> For heavens sake, how long does it take to give an injection ?! As it happened the nurse agreed with me and did give the jab at the same appointment.
> My daughter, prior to the birth of her second baby , wanted her coil removing and a smear test. She was told to make 2 separate appointments with different nurses ! She declined and went to a Family Planning clinic where they performed both procedures in the same appointment.
> It's just not patient friendly, this current system, what's happened to patient-led care ?


Not the same but it makes me laugh at the shop / post office when they make me go to the other side of the desk to be served by the same person.


----------



## lorilu

Went for a walk on my favorite nearby woods trails today. Someone had pried up every rock along the trail, and did not put them back in their holes. Gaping holes and rocks lying loose in the trail. Probably someone's kid. I know kids like to pry up rocks and see what's under them. But teach the brat to put the rock back when it's done. Instead of a nice tramp I spent the hour putting rocks back into their holes.

I usually expect to have to just pick up trash on that trail. Now this.

People are such freakin idiots.


----------



## O2.0

One of my fellow mom acquaintances (we know each other because our kids are friends) often posts stuff on FB about how glad she is she had her kids young because she's still young now that they're teens and she can be the 'fun' mom and has energy to do stuff with them. Things like that. There are actually memes to this effect too and of course she shares them. 

Doesn't annoy me so much as more  

I did not have my kids young. I'm an 'older' mom. I don't know how 'fun' a mom I am, but I certainly don't have trouble keeping up with the teens, doing outdoorsy, active things with them. 
Makes me wonder what it is about our society/culture that makes moms feel like they have to compete over every little thing


----------



## 3dogs2cats

My long dead relatives! Why oh why couldn't you just have made it simple for me to trace you!


----------



## lorilu

Okay, this is really really REALLY petty. So you've been warned.

Ready?

Women who have avatars on social media of: pictures of themselves (head and shoulder shots) with their breasts popping out of their clothes. You know the ones I mean? Seriously, nobody wants to see that.

I warned you. REALLY petty, eh? Because people should be able to put up any picture of themselves they want without being judged right? It's just...why would you want to?


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> Makes me wonder what it is about our society/culture that makes moms feel like they have to compete over every little thing


I'm pretty sure it's always been that way. Just more obvious these days because people seem to have a need to post every detail of their lives, especially how perfect they are, on social media.


----------



## tabelmabel

You're right there @lorilu. Was over 20 years ago now, i was at a toddler group with one of my toddlers and there was a game of musical chairs on.

I think my friend and i must have been operating the music as we were definitely watching and not playing.

Honest to goodness, it was ridiculous - parents literally throwing their kids onto the chairs! Some of these tots were only 18months old!

All to win a bag of haribo.

This was pre healthy snack time toddlers!


----------



## catz4m8z

Arrggghhh!! ****ing neighbours again!:Rage
Left the house this morning with the dogs to find that some ****ing tramp had ripped my bin bags apart and pulled everything out!  Pretty sure it was next door as they've seen me put out interesting shaped garbage lately as Im decluttering the house. 
Honestly like Id throw away decent stuff!? Everything useable goes to the charity shop, whats left is just landfill.
Friggin' Wombles!!unch


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Arrggghhh!! ****ing neighbours again!:Rage
> Left the house this morning with the dogs to find that some ****ing tramp had ripped my bin bags apart and pulled everything out!  Pretty sure it was next door as they've seen me put out interesting shaped garbage lately as Im decluttering the house.
> Honestly like Id throw away decent stuff!? Everything useable goes to the charity shop, whats left is just landfill.
> Friggin' Wombles!!unch


Sure it wasn't foxes?

Our Council tells us not to put rubbish out until after 0730 on bin day as any food residue or other odours (even dirty nappies :Yuck) encourage foxes, cats and crows to rip open bags.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Sure it wasn't foxes?
> 
> Our Council tells us not to put rubbish out until after 0730 on bin day as any food residue or other odours (even dirty nappies :Yuck) encourage foxes, cats and crows to rip open bags.


100% not foxes..or cats. Im probably the only person in my road not to have their rubbish picked over by the fluffies (probably coz me and the dogs are vegan!).
It was some scruffy herbert going through my trash like a giant creep.


----------



## Rosie64

It really annoys me to keep being told that my Chip is not a proper Pug because he is too skinny 
just because I have not allowed him to become obese and they also have the cheek to argue with 
me about it when I say that he is a Pedigree Pug and at his ideal weight .


----------



## Guest

Rosie64 said:


> It really annoys me to keep being told that my Chip is not a proper Pug because he is too skinny
> just because I have not allowed him to become obese and they also have the cheek to argue with
> me about it when I say that he is a Pedigree Pug and at his ideal weight .


I wouldn't let that bother you, you know he's healthy that way and the other people clearly don't know anything about pugs.

There is a lady I often meet on walks who apparently used to have a Wheaten and always goes on and on about how small Elliot is for a Wheaten (he's pretty much bang on breed standard). I just smile and nod. Then there's the people who ask me if McKenzie is a full Westie because she's so small - yes, she's pedigree, but she's dog-shaped rather than brick-shaped.


----------



## Rosie64

McKenzie said:


> I wouldn't let that bother you, you know he's healthy that way and the other people clearly don't know anything about pugs.


I do try not to let it pee me off but I get it soooo often sometimes I walk away muttering obscenities to myself like a crazy lady lol


----------



## Jackie C

People who constantly feed their cats treats (I mean several times a day), or feed them unsuitable food a lot (ice-cream, crisps, pizza etc) then wonder why their cat is fat. Holly gets fed her meat and that is it. She *sometimes* gets a couple of Dreamies at night (maybe 2 or 3, once or twice a week at most), or when she's been a good girl after having her flea spot-on. 
I don't know how I resist, as she often puts her cute-face on.


----------



## lorilu

People at work who can't say "I don't know". If I am not in my office, or busy with something else, STOP trying to do my job for me. Tell the person you don't know. Take a message or give them my voice mail. Undoing your mistakes makes so much extra work for me and it makes us look bad when you give wrong information. Repeat after me "I'm sorry, I can't help you with that. Let me give you Lorilu's voice mail and she will call you back as soon as she can. Or you can email her at [email protected]".

I wouldn't dream of trying to do any of their jobs. I might know a little bit, but not enough to really do any good. That's why they are there, to do their jobs, and I am at my job to do my job.

I have had this conversation with them a thousand times (that may be an exaggeration). I always get the "but I'm just trying to help you". It is NOT helping me, when you don't know how to help. JUST TAKE A MESSAGE for crying out loud. (my boss is one of the worst offenders at this. When I complain she says "but I need to know how to do it". No, you don't. That's why you have ME. None of it is so urgent it can't wait an hour.).

(or a day, or even a week. She has stuff on HER desk that hasn't been dealt with in weeks and it seems to me her work might be a little more important than mine. Let me worry about my stuff.)


----------



## tabelmabel

Drivers that take ages to pass on the motorway and then pull in right in front of you and drive slower than you were going:Rage

Just back from driving on the motorway. Pouring with rain, nearly dark. Wanted to keep at a constant 70, but some numpty took ages to pass, pulled in front and settled at an irritating 67 ish. 
So annoying!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Drivers that speed up behind you whilst you’re doing the limit (40) then get irritated when you slow down and obey the next speed limit sign (30) as you enter a more built up area 

At this point, having seen her reaction in my rear view mirror I stick rigidly to that limit and proceed to indicate in good time (incase she hits me up the arse) and take my turning off into the village and slow down even more to negotiate the speed bumps safely. Casting a look in my rvm she literally throws her arms up and hugs her head in exasperation. 

“Honestly love, you need to chill out behind the wheel and slow down.”

I continue sedately and with due caution into the next road (more speed bumps ) until my turning further up - at which point she is released to carry on and drive as she pleases - no doubt much too fast through the estate with no consideration for others.

I resisted the temptation to wind my window down and give her a wave (or continue much further along that road just to teach her a lesson). The speed bumps are there for a reason!


----------



## lorilu

As long as we're on about other drivers...the ones who slow down to a crawl when approaching a GREEN light in the hopes it will change just as they get to it so they can be first in line. I encounter that daily and it really flummoxes me. Of course that's only annoying, not really dangerous (unless the person behind them isn't paying attention haha then they'll get a whump eh?) and not as bad as the habitual red light runners, which I also see daily and much more often.

In my job I have to do some walking, and I cross a busy intersection every day. Something I see all the time is two vehicles coming from different directions both running that red light, and then honking and screaming at each other because of the near collision. They are BOTH running the red light so why are they yelling? That intersection has a lot of accidents too, though thankfully, none with me standing there, at least not yet.


----------



## tabelmabel

Usually i am a very calm driver as i dont need to drive at busy times, am not usually in a rush and dont tend to stress out too much at other driver behaviour.

However, today another thing has happened which annoys me and does happen from time to time. Drivers, for some reason, that must think i am going to be slow. I am not slow. I drive usually at the limit allowed. I have a car that picks up speed very well. So today, i turn into a rural road with a 60 limit. Literally before i had a chance to build to 60, like straight away a driver who had not been behind me to observe whether i was slow or fast starts over taking as i am building speed. Flipping annoying as i then feel i need to ease off just to let him safely get past.

2 annoying things inside 12 hours. Hopefully that is me done for a few weeks now!


----------



## lorilu

tabelmabel said:


> Flipping annoying as i then feel i need to ease off just to let him safely get past.


I always slow down a little if I see someone is trying to pass me. Get rid of them faster that way.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh yes, i do too - on a road with 2 way traffic you have to really - i dont actually want to force anyone to have to spend longer than they need to in 'the danger lane'

But on a motorway or dual carriageway i dont slow down. I dont speed up either. I stick at my constant speed. And if they pull in front of me and dont pull away, but sit there i will re overtake them. I give them a minute or so to settle at their speed first, but if it is slower than what i was initially doing, i will pass by them again and pull well ahead before coming back in.


----------



## lorilu

Here's one. I call someone up on their cell phone. They don't pick up so I leave a message. They "see I just called" so they call me back, without listening to the message. That bugs the heck out of me. There is an associate at work who does that to me too, it's not just personal people. Often I am GLAD to have left a message instead of talking to the person, and I say so. I say "Don't bother to call me back just now, I just wanted you to know blah blah blah".

If you "see someone just called", listen to the darn message first. It saves time. (especially when you call me back and say "I saw you called but I'm driving in the car right now" So what are you doing calling me back?


----------



## lorilu

tabelmabel said:


> Oh yes, i do too - on a road with 2 way traffic you have to really - i dont actually want to force anyone to have to spend longer than they need to in 'the danger lane'
> 
> But on a motorway or dual carriageway i dont slow down. I dont speed up either. I stick at my constant speed. And if they pull in front of me and dont pull away, but sit there i will re overtake them. I give them a minute or so to settle at their speed first, but if it is slower than what i was initially doing, i will pass by them again and pull well ahead before coming back in.


Yep, me too.


----------



## lullabydream

How many layers of paint it takes to coat a skirting board... Need I say more!


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> Here's one. I call someone up on their cell phone. They don't pick up so I leave a message. They "see I just called" so they call me back, without listening to the message. That bugs the heck out of me. There is an associate at work who does that to me too, it's not just personal people. Often I am GLAD to have left a message instead of talking to the person, and I say so. I say "Don't bother to call me back just now, I just wanted you to know blah blah blah".
> 
> If you "see someone just called", listen to the darn message first. It saves time. (especially when you call me back and say "I saw you called but I'm driving in the car right now" So what are you doing calling me back?


It's not always possible. My mom will call me, usually leaves a message, but not always. My phone tells me I missed a call right away, but sometimes it takes a good 10 minutes for the message she left to show up and be available to listen to. I don't know why, but I do know it happens.


----------



## Rafa

If I see that someone has called me, I assume they need to speak to me, so I call them back. 

Simple really.


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> It's not always possible. My mom will call me, usually leaves a message, but not always. My phone tells me I missed a call right away, but sometimes it takes a good 10 minutes for the message she left to show up and be available to listen to. I don't know why, but I do know it happens.


Since I don't use a cell phone I didn't know that. I have a cell phone. it lives in my car. It's for emergencies, the kind I might need to make a call for, and I don't even know how to set up the voice mail, which doesn't matter because no one has the number. 



Rafa said:


> If I see that someone has called me, I assume they need to speak to me, so I call them back.
> 
> Simple really.


Not simple at all, really, and I already said why, but will say it again: because I would have expected someone to listen to a message before calling back.

Of course now I have been informed that messages don't always show up right away on cell phone voice mail, so now I can understand a little better why people might do it which means I will be less annoyed.

However if I said in the message don't bother to call me back, I don't answer the call back. They can find out why I called when they listen to the message. And leave a message on my answering machine. If it is a personal call at home, that is. I have to answer if it's work related (at work), of course.. .


----------



## lorilu

lullabydream said:


> How many layers of paint it takes to coat a skirting board... Need I say more!


You couldn't pay me enough to paint. Anything. Ex husband and I renovated an old barn into a home, while living in it. I will never ever spackle or paint anything again. Ever. ( I did carry on with the wood working skills I gained though )


----------



## Cleo38

lullabydream said:


> How many layers of paint it takes to coat a skirting board... Need I say more!


Hahahaha! I HATE painting skirting boards; too much prep work, they always get cat/dog hair on them before they are dry & I can't bear the smell of gloss paint … & the fact I seem to get it everywhere. 
Most rooms in my house have been decorated in the past few years but I've not done any of the skirting boards in any of them. I have used quite bright colours on the walls to (hopefully) detract from my lazy ways


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha! I HATE painting skirting boards; too much prep work, they always get cat/dog hair on them before they are dry & I can't bear the smell of gloss paint … & the fact I seem to get it everywhere.
> Most rooms in my house have been decorated in the past few years but I've not done any of the skirting boards in any of them. I have used quite bright colours on the walls to (hopefully) detract from my lazy ways


It's my new refurbished bathroom so am trying to be ultra careful.. Failing miserably. Hopefully one more coat to go then it means the little bits that need doing in the bathroom final touches can get done. 
We are so pleased with it.


----------



## margy

Last time I painted a skirting board was in my dining room. I didn't think it was worth getting the man who does our decorating out just to do that so set about doing it myself,bad idea. I started of fine being ultra careful not to get any on the carpet. By the time I got right around, there was bits spilled on me, my carpet, my back was killing me from bending over, and I couldn't stand up as my legs had stiffened up through kneeling. Never again!


----------



## Cleo38

When I was in the process of selling my flat I was tarting it up so painted the window sills & frames (again with horrible gloss paint) & the bloody cats would not stop jumping up on it then making little white gloss paw prints every where.

I tried putting up guards to stop them but I think in the end they were seeing it as some sort of obstacle course & a challenge. A simple task that turned out to be much more work than I'd anticipated. I spent the next couple of weeks cleaning up specks of white paint.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Having a set day to decorate, having to do it that day because there are other things to do, then having to do it while having a humdinger of a migraine. That was very annoying! And we were painting with white, which felt far too bright!


----------



## Cleo38

Sorting out a big bag of coat hangers …….. AAAAARGGGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## margy

I never know what to do with them. I asked the charity shop and they didn't want them so ended up taking them to the tip


----------



## catz4m8z

Neighbours who think a lovely sunny bank holiday weekend is the perfect time to burn the most offensive smelling garbage they could possibly find!:Vomit
I mean....really!!?:Banghead


----------



## Jackie C

When I went out for a lovely drive, and someone was doing 35mph in a 60 zone.....and then put the brakes on when they got to a bend.


----------



## Jackie C

My awful irritable irrational temper at the minute. I feel the "M" word is beginning.


----------



## Lurcherlad

You go to download The Vegan Society’s free app but iTunes is asking me to add my card details first!

It’s free! No payment required! You don’t need my details!


----------



## Sarah H

Eugh pedestrians who don't make an effort to get out the way when you are driving! I drive a lot of country roads and it can be quite dangerous for pedestrians, and usually if they see/hear a car they try and squeeze into the hedge or onto the verge etc, for their safety. I also slow down and give them some space. However there's a chap who walks his collie on my drive to work, and he seems to think it's his right to walk in the middle of the single track road where you can't actually pass him safely! There is a nice big grass verge that EVERYONE ELSE walks on. He doesn't even acknowledge that there is a fast moving massive metal can driving towards him until you grumpily rev as you pass him  There are so many walkers they all make some effort, but not him....grrrrrr


----------



## Lurcherlad

Some bloke gave me a dirty look over his shoulder as he strolled up the middle of the “road” in b&q’s car park today - as if I was in the wrong for daring to drive along it. 

Lucky for him I wasn’t charging about like a lunatic which many drivers do (even in busy car parks) and was actually following slowly, a fair distance behind, just waiting patiently for him to step to the side under his own sense of survival.


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> It's not always possible. My mom will call me, usually leaves a message, but not always. My phone tells me I missed a call right away, but sometimes it takes a good 10 minutes for the message she left to show up and be available to listen to. I don't know why, but I do know it happens.


I told my sister about this conversation on our hike today and she said when messages come into her voice mail they are there immediately and she agrees with me that it is annoying and rude to call right back without listening to the message first. She added the rude part, I hadn't said it was rude. She says she has her phone on all the time and if it blips that a call is coming in, if she doesn't take the call and the caller leaves a message it is there right away.

So I stand by my petty annoyance. Listen to the darn message before calling back. Stop wasting my time.


----------



## Jackie C

Some people may hate me for this, but it's just my opinion.
We were travelling back from holiday a couple of years ago, and brought back a couple of things. We were less than 4KG over our luggage limit, and they wanted to charge us £10 per KG over. Granted, it was our fault, we paid for "X" number of kg's and we went over, but we weren't exceeding the health and safety limit of 25kg (which I acknowledge is right), but the couple who were in front of us in the queue were huge people. Me and my other half have a BMI within the healthy range, but this couple were beyond a BMI of 40. (I have to estimate people's weight at work a lot, and usually about right).
We ended up re-arranging and managed, but why were we getting punished? 
What was worse, was that one of them sat next to me on the plane, and constantly occupied a couple of inches of my chair with his elbows, as he literally didn't fit in his seat. The couple both had ailse seats as there was no way they could have sat next to each other. 
It just grinds my gears that we would have had to pay more for literally a few kilos over with our luggage, when someone is morbidly obese doesn't pay any extra. I'm not talking about people who are a few pounds or a couple of stone overweight, nor people who are just tall, I just mean people whose body physically interferes with my personal space on a plane.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think the weight of luggage is partly down to do with loading the hold evenly, as well as the calculation of fuel. I guess they make allowances for passengers being all shapes and sizes.

I do understand what you mean though. I’ve sat next to someone who was spilling out under and over the arm into my space, which is limited enough. I don’t enjoy being at such close quarters with strangers’ bodies either.

Last time I flew I’d lost 14lbs and it made quite a difference to my own comfort on an 8 hour flight. Next time, another 14lb down I should have plenty of wriggle room.


----------



## ForestWomble

Jackie C said:


> Some people may hate me for this, but it's just my opinion.
> We were travelling back from holiday a couple of years ago, and brought back a couple of things. We were less than 4KG over our luggage limit, and they wanted to charge us £10 per KG over. Granted, it was our fault, we paid for "X" number of kg's and we went over, but we weren't exceeding the health and safety limit of 25kg (which I acknowledge is right), but the couple who were in front of us in the queue were huge people. Me and my other half have a BMI within the healthy range, but this couple were beyond a BMI of 40. (I have to estimate people's weight at work a lot, and usually about right).
> We ended up re-arranging and managed, but why were we getting punished?
> What was worse, was that one of them sat next to me on the plane, and constantly occupied a couple of inches of my chair with his elbows, as he literally didn't fit in his seat. The couple both had ailse seats as there was no way they could have sat next to each other.
> It just grinds my gears that we would have had to pay more for literally a few kilos over with our luggage, when someone is morbidly obese doesn't pay any extra. I'm not talking about people who are a few pounds or a couple of stone overweight, nor people who are just tall, I just mean people whose body physically interferes with my personal space on a plane.


I'm only guessing (never flown so don't understand how it works), but I'm guessing they can't really 'punish' people for being overweight/obese as there could be a genuine, medical reason why they are the weight they are, though one way to get round that I guess could be to do a 'you pay X amount per KG over a certain weight, unless you have a medical note of some sort proving the weight thing is out of your control?


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> I'm only guessing (never flown so don't understand how it works), but I'm guessing they can't really 'punish' people for being overweight/obese as there could be a genuine, medical reason why they are the weight they are, though one way to get round that I guess could be to do a 'you pay X amount per KG over a certain weight, unless you have a medical note of some sort proving the weight thing is out of your control?


How though?

Rely on people putting their actual weight at booking so the fare is calculated?

How do you verify - weigh passengers at the Check In Desk?

I don't think there's a fair or polite way to do it tbh


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> How though?
> 
> Rely on people putting their actual weight at booking so the fare is calculated?
> 
> How do you verify - weigh passengers at the Check In Desk?
> 
> I don't think there's a fair or polite way to do it tbh


No idea, it was a thought that came to me at the time, hadn't thought it through, no idea what happens when you go on a plane.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Some bloke gave me a dirty look over his shoulder as he strolled up the middle of the "road" in b&q's car park today - as if I was in the wrong for daring to drive along it.


Reminds me of those people who refuse to wait for the green man, wander across in the road in the middle of traffic and then get p***ed off when they nearly get hit by a car!
Saw one early yesterday morning, wandered drunkenly across the road without a care in the world. Had a can of lager in one hand and a cordless drill in the other...I remember thinking 'ooooh, that isnt going to end well!':Hilarious


----------



## Nonnie

Hospital wheelchairs.

Why can you not push them, but only pull them? You cant see where you are going, and end up hitting stuff and injuring people. Good thing its in a hospital really.


----------



## O2.0

Nonnie said:


> Hospital wheelchairs.
> 
> Why can you not push them, but only pull them? You cant see where you are going, and end up hitting stuff and injuring people. Good thing its in a hospital really.


What??
I've been in a hospital wheel chair a few times and they were always push-able. What kind of weird ass wheelchairs is the NHS providing? :Hilarious
Did you have the brake on?


----------



## Nonnie

O2.0 said:


> What??
> I've been in a hospital wheel chair a few times and they were always push-able. What kind of weird ass wheelchairs is the NHS providing? :Hilarious
> Did you have the brake on?


Might just be the A&E ones, but apparently they can only be pulled (unless you are a beefy porter and simply use brute force and speed like the one i roped into helping).


----------



## O2.0

Nonnie said:


> Might just be the A&E ones, but apparently they can only be pulled (unless you are a beefy porter and simply use brute force and speed like the one i roped into helping).


That is very strange I have to say! 
Never seen or heard of a pull only wheelchair, and it's cracking me up slightly....


----------



## lorilu

Like O2.0 I can't picture it. This is a wheelchair. As you can see it is pushed from behind, not pulled.

@Nonnie Can you post a picture of what you are taking about?


----------



## Nonnie

They look a bit like this - really heavy duty things.


----------



## lorilu

Nonnie said:


> They look a bit like this - really heavy duty things.


I don't understand. How is that designed to be pulled instead of pushed? I don't see any handles at all.


----------



## Nonnie

lorilu said:


> I don't understand. How is that designed to be pulled instead of pushed? I don't see any handles at all.


I said they looked a bit like that, not exactly like that. They dont look like a standard wheelchair, but do have a handle at the back for you to pull.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> I don't understand. How is that designed to be pulled instead of pushed? I don't see any handles at all.


It is isnt designed to be pulled...its just the way the steering works on the clunky wheels means that you can much more easily steer if you are pulling it along backwards. Pushing them usually means trying to do 18 point turns in the corridor and still pushing people into walls and doorways!
NHS at its finest!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

Nonnie said:


> I said they looked a bit like that, not exactly like that. They dont look like a standard wheelchair, but do have a handle at the back for you to pull.


So you pull and the person in it is being pulled backwards? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> They look a bit like this - really heavy duty things.


I think it makes them less likely to be nicked


----------



## picaresque

lol this is making our hospitals sound like something out of the Eastern Bloc


----------



## O2.0

picaresque said:


> lol this is making our hospitals sound like something out of the Eastern Bloc


It really is! I'm just sitting here giggling


----------



## picaresque

O2.0 said:


> It really is! I'm just sitting here giggling


The horrors of socialised medicine (kidding)


----------



## lorilu

But I am still in the dark here! Did I get it right, you actually pull the person backwards so they can't see where they are going?


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> How though?
> 
> Rely on people putting their actual weight at booking so the fare is calculated?
> 
> How do you verify - weigh passengers at the Check In Desk?
> 
> I don't think there's a fair or polite way to do it tbh


No, there's no polite way.


----------



## Jackie C

The neighbours (again) who decided today that it was perfectly acceptable to have the car stereo on full blast with the car door open whilst they partied in their yard. 

The fact the cricket Ashes isn't on TV for all to see for free (or the licence fee).


----------



## Nonnie

lorilu said:


> But I am still in the dark here! Did I get it right, you actually pull the person backwards so they can't see where they are going?


Exactly. And the person pulling has to walk backwards otherwise your ankles get bashed to bits.

The porter told me is was to prevent people being tipped out if you were to hit something, but i cant decide if he was being serious or not. He was one of *those* types.


----------



## lorilu

Nonnie said:


> Exactly. And the person pulling has to walk backwards otherwise your ankles get bashed to bits.
> 
> The porter told me is was to prevent people being tipped out if you were to hit something, but i cant decide if he was being serious or not. He was one of *those* types.


Goodness how awkward!


----------



## ForestWomble

Those wheelchairs are far from comfortable too.


----------



## Jackie C

Moths and slugs.
I'm not afraid of them, but they both were particularly irritating last night.

(1) Slug: As it was hot yesterday, I had the door open. When I went to bed last night, I went to shut the door and stood on one in my bare feet. 
(2) Moths: We've had A LOT of them recently. There were FIVE in the kitchen last night. When I went to bed, I started reading my book on my tablet. I like to turn the bedside light off, and turn off the blue light, so the light from it is more natural and less stimulating. And that's when the moths started. A particularly large one started buzzing around my head and kept flying right into my face, then bouncing off the tablet. I ended up having to put the bedside light on and read normally to stop them flying into my face!


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Moths and slugs.
> I'm not afraid of them, but they both were particularly irritating last night.
> 
> (1) Slug: As it was hot yesterday, I had the door open. When I went to bed last night, I went to shut the door and stood on one in my bare feet.
> (2) Moths: We've had A LOT of them recently. There were FIVE in the kitchen last night. When I went to bed, I started reading my book on my tablet. I like to turn the bedside light off, and turn off the blue light, so the light from it is more natural and less stimulating. And that's when the moths started. A particularly large one started buzzing around my head and kept flying right into my face, then bouncing off the tablet. I ended up having to put the bedside light on and read normally to stop them flying into my face!


I was laughing a lot while reading this, even while I sympathized.


----------



## lorilu

When the librarian hands you the book you've just checked out and says "Oh I read that. I didn't like the ending". WTH? Did I ask her for her opinion? NO! Do I want her opinion before I've even had a chance to read it? NO!

Even a friend would know better than to say something like that before someone else read the book. You wait until AFTER they read it to tell them what you think. You'd think the librarian would know that.

I was really annoyed. I like the book very much, in fact have trouble putting it down..but all the time I keep thinking about this bad ending. It's so annoying!

What I said to her when she said that to me was "I'll try to forget you said that". But of course I have not been able to do that. Grr.


----------



## picaresque

There's a huge spider at large in my bedroom so I am now wide awake.
I'm not always so pathetic about spiders, if they leave me alone I leave them alone but I hate this time of year when the big hairy house spiders start coming out. I hate how they scurry around, argh. I've been accosted by four or five in the past two days. This one was on my bed - I was reading, felt a tickle on my arm, thought it was Belka who was indeed there but so was a massive effing spider :Stop Pupper thought my reaction was hilarious if perplexing. I'm not going to pretend I don't squash them in these circumstances but this one got away #nosleep


----------



## Jason25

picaresque said:


> There's a huge spider at large in my bedroom so I am now wide awake.
> I'm not always so pathetic about spiders, if they leave me alone I leave them alone but I hate this time of year when the big hairy house spiders start coming out. I hate how they scurry around, argh. I've been accosted by four or five in the past two days. This one was on my bed - I was reading, felt a tickle on my arm, thought it was Belka who was indeed there but so was a massive effing spider :Stop Pupper thought my reaction was hilarious if perplexing. I'm not going to pretend I don't squash them in these circumstances but this one got away #nosleep


I had a bad experience yesterday, when I got in from work I put the shower going, went to step in it and as I did I looked down... There was this giant great big spider at the bottom of the bath tub trying to get out. Must of been the biggest spider I've ever seen, bigger than the diameter of a pint glass :Arghh Ugh it put me on edge and now I'm checking everything before I sit/lie down :Shifty


----------



## Jesthar

Jesthar said:


> I run a software system with thousands of users on it as my day job.
> 
> The software company support desk (who are excellent!) forwarded me a stroppy e-mail this morning from a user wanting to know why their account was deactivated it when they had such an important job in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> I was expecting to have to apologise for an accidental deactivation when doing housekeeping, but no - turns out the account was created in 2013 and had NEVER been used - not once!
> 
> *sigh* Full moon strikes again... And it's probably a good thing I'm not allowed to be sarcastic in work e-mails!


And in a follow up, the same user has now complained to the software company that the software company closed their service ticket without giving them access.

Which isn't their job, it's mine - and the user hasn't replied to the e-mail I sent the same day they FIRST complained!


----------



## kimthecat

Jackie C said:


> The fact the cricket Ashes isn't on TV for all to see for free (or the licence fee).


They just show the highlights on CH5.
There is so little sport on BBC 1 now. I like to watch golf as well .


----------



## kimthecat

A couple at our park using the outdoor gym and smoking at the same time


----------



## Boxer123

picaresque said:


> There's a huge spider at large in my bedroom so I am now wide awake.
> I'm not always so pathetic about spiders, if they leave me alone I leave them alone but I hate this time of year when the big hairy house spiders start coming out. I hate how they scurry around, argh. I've been accosted by four or five in the past two days. This one was on my bed - I was reading, felt a tickle on my arm, thought it was Belka who was indeed there but so was a massive effing spider :Stop Pupper thought my reaction was hilarious if perplexing. I'm not going to pretend I don't squash them in these circumstances but this one got away #nosleep


The horror it's roasting desperate as I am to open the windows I darent incase they see it as an invitation. I have plug ins to repellent them if they work I will be shocked. I have had one huge one in my bathroom that took an hour and half to apprehend. I hate this time of year.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> The horror it's roasting desperate as I am to open the windows I darent incase they see it as an invitation. I have plug ins to repellent them if they work I will be shocked. I have had one huge one in my bathroom that took an hour and half to apprehend. I hate this time of year.


Pity I don't live near you. I was at a client's home and she was bothered about a huge spider in her bath. Thinking I was saving it I picked it up in a tissue and threw it out her front door where a blackbird swooped down and ate it!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Pity I don't live near you. I was at a client's home and she was bothered about a huge spider in her bath. Thinking I was saving it I picked it up in a tissue and threw it out her front door where a blackbird swooped down and ate it!


I've just moved but if I had one I'd go and get my neighbor and she would deal with it. I miss her.


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> When the librarian hands you the book you've just checked out and says "Oh I read that. I didn't like the ending". WTH? Did I ask her for her opinion? NO! Do I want her opinion before I've even had a chance to read it? NO!
> 
> Even a friend would know better than to say something like that before someone else read the book. You wait until AFTER they read it to tell them what you think. You'd think the librarian would know that.
> 
> I was really annoyed. I like the book very much, in fact have trouble putting it down..but all the time I keep thinking about this bad ending. It's so annoying!
> 
> What I said to her when she said that to me was "I'll try to forget you said that". But of course I have not been able to do that. Grr.


That darn librarian has ruined this book for me. I never think about the "ending" when reading a book but because of her stupid comment, it's all I think about even when I'm NOT reading the book. I have a few choice words to say to her next time I talk to her. I wonder how many other people's reading experiences she has ruined with her thoughtless unasked for opinions.


----------



## Jesthar

lorilu said:


> That darn librarian has ruined this book for me. I never think about the "ending" when reading a book but because of her stupid comment, it's all I think about even when I'm NOT reading the book. I have a few choice words to say to her next time I talk to her. I wonder how many other people's reading experiences she has ruined with her thoughtless unasked for opinions.


Hey, just because she didn't like it, doesn't mean you won't. It's all personal preference.  I quite like getting other people's opinions about books, and someetimes I read the ending first (autistic thing, I suspct, I like to know where things are going  )


----------



## lorilu

Jesthar said:


> Hey, just because she didn't like it, doesn't mean you won't. It's all personal preference.  I quite like getting other people's opinions about books, and someetimes I read the ending first (autistic thing, I suspct, I like to know where things are going  )


I DO like the book. I DON'T like constantly wondering what about the end the librarian didn't like and I have been unable to stop my mind going there. There are a lot of change ups and every time, I start wondering.....

I know people who read the end first. I am not one of them. Giving an opinion about a book as a whole is far different than saying "Oh I read that, it was good but I didn't like the ending". Someone recommending a book usually implies they liked the book. However, if they have a negative opinion of it, it should be kept to themselves until the other person has read it.

This is the librarian, she should know better.


----------



## Lurcherlad

This modern trend for bikinis to be cut so the wearer’s bum is on full view.

Just seen one on a Tui ad on tv.

No thank you - I don’t want to look at bare bums constantly!


----------



## Boxer123

Having spent a fortune on plug in spider repellent I get up to find one sat above the plug in this morning!


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> This modern trend for bikinis to be cut so the wearer's bum is on full view.
> 
> Just seen one on a Tui ad on tv.
> 
> No thank you - I don't want to look at bare bums constantly!


Had one swimming in front of me in the pool yesterday :Vomit

It wasn't a nice slim bum either


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Had one swimming in front of me in the pool yesterday :Vomit
> 
> It wasn't a nice slim bum either


I'm surprised they are allowed in pools tbh


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm surprised they are allowed in pools tbh


Bet the blokes would love to have been swimming behind her


----------



## kimthecat

@rona our local outdoor pool gets packed when its hot . You can hardly swim for the amount of people in it. The last time I went, I went in the babies pool . Felt safer there !


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> @rona our local outdoor pool gets packed when its hot . You can hardly swim for the amount of people in it. The last time I went, I went in the babies pool . Felt safer there !


There was average 8 people for the whole hour I was there, only 3 for a little while and no more than 12


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> There was average 8 people for the whole hour I was there, only 3 for a little while and no more than 12


Wow , like having your own private pool !


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Wow , like having your own private pool !


It is most of the time, occasionally is busy but not what I'd call packed. They limit times for various uses. Have special kids time and aqua aerobics which keeps most of the older women busy. Though both can use it at other times if they want


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> When the librarian hands you the book you've just checked out and says "Oh I read that. I didn't like the ending". WTH? Did I ask her for her opinion? NO! Do I want her opinion before I've even had a chance to read it? NO!
> 
> Even a friend would know better than to say something like that before someone else read the book. You wait until AFTER they read it to tell them what you think. You'd think the librarian would know that.
> 
> I was really annoyed. I like the book very much, in fact have trouble putting it down..but all the time I keep thinking about this bad ending. It's so annoying!
> 
> What I said to her when she said that to me was "I'll try to forget you said that". But of course I have not been able to do that. Grr.


WHAT? I also think it's quite unprofessional.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> WHAT? I also think it's quite unprofessional.


Yes. And it really ruined my enjoyment of reading this book. This was a really good book. REALLY good, and I LOVED the ending (finished it last night) The ending was exactly what it should have been for this story. It was perfect. But with every twist and turn in the story, thanks to that stupid librarian, I found myself wondering what on earth was going to happen at the end (that would make the librarian not like it.) Normally I don't read a book worrying about the ending. I read the book for the sake of the story, the character development, the way it's written, the interesting things to learn, not the ending. So I am still angry about her comment, and I am going to tell her so.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Yes. And it really ruined my enjoyment of reading this book. This was a really good book. REALLY good, and I LOVED the ending (finished it last night) The ending was exactly what it should have been for this story. It was perfect. But with every twist and turn in the story, thanks to that stupid librarian, I found myself wondering what on earth was going to happen at the end (that would make the librarian not like it.) Normally I don't read a book worrying about the ending. I read the book for the sake of the story, the character development, the way it's written, the interesting things to learn, not the ending. So I am still angry about her comment, and I am going to tell her so.


It wouldn't have been so bad IF you were taking it back and she _asked_ first what you thought of it and the ending, not before!!


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> It wouldn't have been so bad IF you were taking it back and she _asked_ first what you thought of it and the ending, not before!!


Yes, exactly. You tell someone what you thought of the book after they've read it, not before.


----------



## margy

Just curious what the book was? I haven't read a good book for ages


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> Just curious what the book was? I haven't read a good book for ages


I'll PM you. I won't post it here because with all my ranting about good endings and bad endings, I don't want to be the one posting the spoiler.


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> We've covered a lot of rude inconsiderate human behavior in this thread. Here's one I saw today, a new one on me. Great big huge SUV. Parked directly in front of the take out window of the ice cream shop. The line has to snake in front of his vehicle, it's taking so much room.
> 
> LEAVES THE VEHICLE RUNNING as he and his wife sit in air conditioned comfort eating their treats. I repeat, parked right in front of the window. Everyone else, mainly families with children and grandparent types, standing in line in the heat and sun, are also melting from the heat of his engine and gagging on the fumes.
> 
> This is not a drive through window, it's a take out window. Meaning you park your car in the lot, walk over to the window, stand in line, then either go back to your car and leave, or sit at one of the picnic tables and benches provided.
> 
> With the tinted windows up we could barely see them but I'm not the only one who was shooting dirty looks. I mentioned it to the girls working the window, thinking the manager should come out and ask them to move along. However once I got my cone I didn't linger to find out.
> 
> Thing is, even if they did want to just sit in the car and eat, even if he needed to park close to get service, once back in the car, he could have moved it. The lot was half empty.


Fairly sure it's now an offence (UK) to leave engine running while stationary (level crossing etc) and that you can be fined.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Husbands ....


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> Husbands ....


Oh dear , what's he done?


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> Oh dear , what's he done?


Nothing major - just being a prat!


----------



## Jackie C

The prat in front of us when we went for a drive yesterday.
35-40mph in a 50mph-signed country road, suddenly braking on corners, then continuing at the same speed through 30mph-signed villages.

The fact I'm starting a set of nights tonight, 7.30pm to 8am and woke up at 8.15am this morning, and then only slightly dozed a bit before finally getting up. Yet him indoors is still in bed asleep and isn't working nights.


----------



## lorilu

When you run into someone at the grocery store you don't want to run into. Not because you don't like them, but because they are TALKERS.

Many people (that you know), when you see them at the store, are satisfied to nod or say hello and keep going. But there's always the one who wants to stand in the middle of the aisle and tell you all their life's happenings for the last year. UGH.

So this happened this morning and I managed to duck and not meet up with her, I only buy one product at that store, Mazy cat's chicken breast and chicken thigh. I stopped at home to put the cat's meat in the freezer then went on to the next store, and wouldn't you know, she had made her way there, too! I saw her as soon as I stepped into the produce section. I had a lot of shopping to do in that store so I turned around and left, got gas, went to the car wash, dropped off some library books, and then went back.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I often pretend I haven’t seen people


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> I often pretend I haven't seen people


Me too. AND I have seen people pretend not to see me, which is fine with me lol.

But this one, if she saw me, there would be no pretending, she'd be all over me.


----------



## tabelmabel

lorilu said:


> because they are TALKERS.


Ha ha ha! That was probably me! I love a good chat wherever i go

Now i have an annoying thing here: when OH changes the password on the broadband account and i find out by email!

Tbf, today is the first time he has done this for years but, when we had unreliable broadband and got chucked off all the time, he changed it on practically a daily basis. And that really was annoying.


----------



## lorilu

tabelmabel said:


> Ha ha ha! That was probably me! I love a good chat wherever i go


----------



## catz4m8z

:Bangheadunch:Rage ok, this isnt a petty thing.....its a ****ing annoying thing!
Why dont my neighbours learn that if you put black rubbish bags out early then cats and foxes WILL get into them!!?

The other morning I had to kick a used sanitary towel away from my front door before I could walk the dogs.:Yuck In fact 2 days later and its still there along with a collection of rotten food. Makes it a nightmare trying to hang on to the dogs to stop them getting to it and lock my door, esp as its only about 3ft away. 
oh, and I watched one of them walk up to their front door, look down at their festering refuse pile and just walk in and ignore it!!:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
just how???....why??? whats wrong with people!!?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Can you report to the Council/Councillor?

My local Councillor is very hot on this type of thing.


----------



## tabelmabel

When you bring your car back from the garage and the fault is still there. Aaaargh! The handbrake in my car will not stay down. Im going to have to lay a sandbag over it!

The garage put a new spring in it and that solved it for a short while but it is as bad as before now. And it bongs to tell me it it still on. The only way to keep it down is to drive with a hand pressing it down. Eventually, it stays down.

Back to the garage for me


----------



## Guest

My partner telling me what I shouldn't do, as it will only make me do it even more.


----------



## Nonnie

Coffee bags. Do we really need extra waste?


----------



## Calvine

Using handwash instead of ordinary soap . . . plastic bottle in the bathroom/toilet then two plastic bottles in the kitchen: 1) with the handwash and 2) (a matching one) with handcream. Unless all these bottles are refillable, which I doubt, then it's tons of additional plastic that we really don't need.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> Using handwash instead of ordinary soap . . . plastic bottle in the bathroom/toilet then two plastic bottles in the kitchen: 1) with the handwash and 2) (a matching one) with handcream. Unless all these bottles are refillable, which I doubt, then it's tons of additional plastic that we really don't need.


I prefer soap in the bathroom, but I like handwash in the kitchen for hygiene reasons. Don't know why. A new "weigh" place has opened up near us, so I think I might have to change to refills, as you are correct.


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> Using handwash instead of ordinary soap . . . plastic bottle in the bathroom/toilet then two plastic bottles in the kitchen: 1) with the handwash and 2) (a matching one) with handcream. Unless all these bottles are refillable, which I doubt, then it's tons of additional plastic that we really don't need.


Just make your own! You can buy giant sized containers of Castile soap which cuts down on your plastic use. Then all you need is some essential oils (lavender or tea tree if you want anti bacterial)....add some white vinegar and you've also covered your household cleaners!

Im stupidly annoyed at where my house is today!:Shy Where I live is a raised walkway that runs alongside the pavement, which goes downhill much steeper.
It can be a huge problem at times....like today when I had to put some bulky rubbish on the pavement for collection. 
The cat climbing frame was easy enough but the giant tv was incredibly awkward. I had to rig up the dogs long line into a sling and even then I had to stop every couple of houses (I had to go along about 8 houses, down a couple of steps and then back along to the front of mine).
The sideboard didnt fully survive the trip and bits of it started falling off as I was dragging it!:Hilarious
Am now dreading waking up tomorrow as I think I might of killed all my muscles.:Nailbiting


----------



## lorilu

I took Friday off from work. Again I returned to find people had "guessed" at how to handle things, and left me a mess to clean up and a customer who insisted (from 3:57-4:15 pm, I work until 4) that she was told something different by someone else on Friday. 

Again I said "if you don't know how to handle it, just put it on my desk I'll take care of it when I get back". "Well she wanted a receipt". I reminded this person (my boss) that we have receipt forms that can be hand written (or even typed if you want to go that far) and stamped. As for the person giving wrong information, there is no stopping her. She's been doing it since she started there. She gives her opinion as fact, or makes things up if she doesn't know. It's infuriating.


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> Just make your own!


I use soap.


----------



## Jesthar

Jackie C said:


> I prefer soap in the bathroom, but I like handwash in the kitchen for hygiene reasons. Don't know why. A new "weigh" place has opened up near us, so I think I might have to change to refills, as you are correct.


I think studies have found bar soap can be more hygienic than dispenser systems, particularly refillable dispensers


----------



## lorilu

People who continue to nag at you to eat something you've already said 10 times you don't want to eat. Seriously! What part of NO don't you understand?

This was a birthday at work. I almost never eat the stuff when we celebrate a birthday at work, I don't enjoy being in a food coma the rest of the day, not to mention eating junk like that makes me feel sick the rest of the day, not to mention if I get started on sugary stuff I will eat it all day and finally, I simply did not want any of it.

I'm not being "so good" and it's not about "such will power". I simply Do. Not. Want. It.

But there is this one person who seems to make it her personal mission to make me eat this garbage. At every singe birthday we go through this. I enjoy the little 15 minute birthday gathering. I sing with everyone else (except when it's mine of course) And I say No, thanks I don't want any several times to several people. Then later, the food pusher will start on me.

"There's plenty left, don't you want some"? No, thanks. "Well should we bring something else for you, so you have something when we do this?" No, I assure you I do not feel at all deprived. I don't want to eat anything.
And later

"Are you sure you won't have some of this (cake, cookies, bagels, donuts, fruit salad)." No, thanks I'm good. "Why don't you take something home with you?". So finally I snap and say: NO I do not want any. Why are you trying to force me to eat something I don't want? What's the point of that?

She doesn't even blink. "Well, I just don't want you to go without."

Regarding the fruit salad, sometimes I will eat some fresh fruit salad. But the person who brought it is someone I know doesn't always wash her hands, so I declined that as well. 

EDIT: The party is held in my office space, so the food sits there all day for people to come back for more, so I am a sitting duck to her all day lol.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> People who continue to nag at you to eat something you've already said 10 times you don't want to eat. Seriously! What part of NO don't you understand?
> 
> This was a birthday at work. I almost never eat the stuff when we celebrate a birthday at work, I don't enjoy being in a food coma the rest of the day, not to mention eating junk like that makes me feel sick the rest of the day, not to mention if I get started on sugary stuff I will eat it all day and finally, I simply did not want any of it.
> 
> I'm not being "so good" and it's not about "such will power". I simply Do. Not. Want. It.
> 
> But there is this one person who seems to make it her personal mission to make me eat this garbage. At every singe birthday we go through this. I enjoy the little 15 minute birthday gathering. I sing with everyone else (except when it's mine of course) And I say No, thanks I don't want any several times to several people. Then later, the food pusher will start on me.
> 
> "There's plenty left, don't you want some"? No, thanks. "Well should we bring something else for you, so you have something when we do this?" No, I assure you I do not feel at all deprived. I don't want to eat anything.
> And later
> 
> "Are you sure you won't have some of this (cake, cookies, bagels, donuts, fruit salad)." No, thanks I'm good. "Why don't you take something home with you?". So finally I snap and say: NO I do not want any. Why are you trying to force me to eat something I don't want? What's the point of that?
> 
> She doesn't even blink. "Well, I just don't want you to go without."
> 
> Regarding the fruit salad, sometimes I will eat some fresh fruit salad. But the person who brought it is someone I know doesn't always wash her hands, so I declined that as well.
> 
> EDIT: The party is held in my office space, so the food sits there all day for people to come back for more, so I am a sitting duck to her all day lol.


Could you not graciously accept something 'for later' and dispose of it at home rather than lose your rag ? That's what I do.


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> Could you not graciously accept something 'for later' and dispose of it at home rather than lose your rag ? That's what I do.


Two reasons. I don't want to have to deal with putting it in my own garbage. I try to greatly limit how much trash I have to cope with. And if I bring cake home I am likely to eat it, as I have very little resistance to sugar, and I do not want to eat it.

This person (who is now my boss) has trouble with boundaries. I've lost a fair bit of weight over the past couple of years, due to health issues. She also can't stop nagging me about my weight loss and I am sure this is why she keeps trying to push food at me.. It's none of her effing business, except in the way of when I have medical appointments or use sick time (of which I have plenty).

That's another thing, people who make personal comments. I really resent my weight being commented on. You wouldn't say to someone "Oh my gosh you've gotten so fat" so why is it okay to say to someone "you're wasting away to nothing"? or "goodness your clothes are so baggy you should get some new ones"


----------



## Boxer123

lorilu said:


> Two reasons. I don't want to have to deal with putting it in my own garbage. I try to greatly limit how much trash I have to cope with. And if I bring cake home I am likely to eat it, as I have very little resistance to sugar, and I do not want to eat it.
> 
> This person (who is now my boss) has trouble with boundaries. I've lost a fair bit of weight over the past couple of years, due to health issues. She also can't stop nagging me about my weight loss and I am sure this is why she keeps trying to push food at me.. It's none of her effing business, except in the way of when I have medical appointments or use sick time (of which I have plenty).
> 
> That's another thing, people who make personal comments. I really resent my weight being commented on. You wouldn't say to someone "Oh my gosh you've gotten so fat" so why is it okay to say to someone "you're wasting away to nothing"? or "goodness your clothes are so baggy you should get some new ones"


I get a lot of comments about my weight and people trying to get me to eat. We had a work breakfast at my last job and I had a roll and fruit. One of the girls came over trying to get me to eat more then she suddenly stopped looked at her plate (piles of pastry). looked at mine and said 'this is why I'm fat isn't it ? ' and trotted off leaving me in peace.


----------



## lorilu

Boxer123 said:


> I get a lot of comments about my weight and people trying to get me to eat. We had a work breakfast at my last job and I had a roll and fruit. One of the girls came over trying to get me to eat more then she suddenly stopped looked at her plate (piles of pastry). looked at mine and said 'this is why I'm fat isn't it ? ' and trotted off leaving me in peace.


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> Could you not graciously accept something 'for later' and dispose of it at home rather than lose your rag ? That's what I do.


As I've been standing here grinding cat meat I've discovered I have more to say about this. 

Especially your use of the word "graciously". I am sure you weren't implying that I was being ungracious, as this food was not provided specifically for me after all. 

When food is: Last year she brought me this big bag of home made granola her husband had made "just for me". I graciously accepted it and asked her to convey my thanks to her husband. Then I slipped out and threw it in the enclosed trash container in the lobby.

Another example when accepting graciously is the way to go: I mentioned the fruit salad I didn't want any of (because of the person who brought it this time.) She is known to not wash her hands after using the rest room. This person knows I have a special fondness for (my sister's) chocolate chip cookies, so when she makes a batch for her family she always brings some in. Before I knew about the non-handwashing I actually used to eat one now and then. Now, I don't, but since I already established a habit of taking one I still take one, and just throw it away (again, in the bin in the lobby)

However, the bullying over food in general is not something I am willing to give in on. It IS bullying, you know. And I am not going to let her bully me like that to soothe her own ego or whatever it is that makes her act that way.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> As I've been standing here grinding cat meat I've discovered I have more to say about this.
> 
> Especially your use of the word "graciously". I am sure you weren't implying that I was being ungracious, as this food was not provided specifically for me after all.
> 
> When food is: Last year she brought me this big bag of home made granola her husband had made "just for me". I graciously accepted it and asked her to convey my thanks to her husband. Then I slipped out and threw it in the enclosed trash container in the lobby.
> 
> Another example when accepting graciously is the way to go: I mentioned the fruit salad I didn't want any of (because of the person who brought it this time.) She is known to not wash her hands after using the rest room. This person knows I have a special fondness for (my sister's) chocolate chip cookies, so when she makes a batch for her family she always brings some in. Before I knew about the non-handwashing I actually used to eat one now and then. Now, I don't, but since I already established a habit of taking one I still take one, and just throw it away (again, in the bin in the lobby)
> 
> However, the bullying over food in general is not something I am willing to give in on. It IS bullying, you know. And I am not going to let her bully me like that to soothe her own ego or whatever it is that makes her act that way.


Ughhh ! I have to agree about the lack of handwashing, that's truly disgusting !


----------



## ZoeM

When your boss tells you, you need to employ more of a "Make do and mend policy" after you've told him 3 times or more, "Your IT is on fire. It's so old, its on fire!"


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> Ughhh ! I have to agree about the lack of handwashing, that's truly disgusting !


yeah. We did try to address it. In one of our department meetings boss said causally that "several people in the building have compromised immune systems so we must all be extremely conscientious about washing our hands". I suspect it did not sink in though. She is probably not thinking that people realize she doesn't wash her hands after using the toilet. It's hard not to miss though, when one is standing there waiting their turn. You can hear both the sink being turned on and off (the faucets squeak), the water running, and the paper towel dispenser being used. None of that happens, when she is in there. :Vomit

PS I do go around and wipe doorknobs with a sterilizing wipe a couple times a day. I don't care what she thinks about it. I have enough health issues as it is.

Oh and she doesn't cover her mouth when she coughs either. I actually yelled at her about that once and she thought I was joking. I assured her I was serious as I got a wipe and started cleaning my key board and counter in front of her. It didn't even make a dent.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> It's hard not to miss though, when one is standing there waiting their turn. You can hear both the sink being turned on and off (the faucets squeak), the water running, and the paper towel dispenser being used. None of that happens, when she is in there. :Vomit


You know... not everyone goes to the bathroom to use the bathroom though. 
I've been known to slip in to the bathroom, have a quiet cry, gather myself, flush to maintain the illusion of why I'm in there, and step out. 
I've also run in to the bathroom to fix my clothes or whatever. 
Or it's possible she has hand sanitizer in a purse or pocket and uses that instead. In public restrooms I rarely use the sinks 'cause they're generally gross and instead just use the hand sanitizer in my purse.

This whole conversation though is reminding me of the book Educated where the dad had serious mental health issues and the kids never washed their hands after using the restroom, when the MIL had an altercation with the dad about it, he replied "I teach my kids not to piss on their hands"


----------



## Rafa

lorilu said:


> People who continue to nag at you to eat something you've already said 10 times you don't want to eat. Seriously! What part of NO don't you understand?
> 
> This was a birthday at work. I almost never eat the stuff when we celebrate a birthday at work, I don't enjoy being in a food coma the rest of the day, not to mention eating junk like that makes me feel sick the rest of the day, not to mention if I get started on sugary stuff I will eat it all day and finally, I simply did not want any of it.
> 
> I'm not being "so good" and it's not about "such will power". I simply Do. Not. Want. It.
> 
> But there is this one person who seems to make it her personal mission to make me eat this garbage. At every singe birthday we go through this. I enjoy the little 15 minute birthday gathering. I sing with everyone else (except when it's mine of course) And I say No, thanks I don't want any several times to several people. Then later, the food pusher will start on me.
> 
> "There's plenty left, don't you want some"? No, thanks. "Well should we bring something else for you, so you have something when we do this?" No, I assure you I do not feel at all deprived. I don't want to eat anything.
> And later
> 
> "Are you sure you won't have some of this (cake, cookies, bagels, donuts, fruit salad)." No, thanks I'm good. "Why don't you take something home with you?". So finally I snap and say: NO I do not want any. Why are you trying to force me to eat something I don't want? What's the point of that?
> 
> She doesn't even blink. "Well, I just don't want you to go without."
> 
> Regarding the fruit salad, sometimes I will eat some fresh fruit salad. But the person who brought it is someone I know doesn't always wash her hands, so I declined that as well.
> 
> EDIT: The party is held in my office space, so the food sits there all day for people to come back for more, so I am a sitting duck to her all day lol.


She sounds like a kindhearted soul to me. Maybe a little misguided but I'm sure she means well.

I certainly wouldn't lose my temper over it.


----------



## Jesthar

ZoeM said:


> When your boss tells you, you need to employ more of a "Make do and mend policy" after you've told him 3 times or more, "Your IT is on fire. It's so old, its on fire!"


Rubber mallet time?


----------



## Jesthar

Rafa said:


> She sounds like a kindhearted soul to me. Maybe a little misguided but I'm sure she means well.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't lose my temper over it.


Actually, I can understand this one. Not for myself, but a friend used to be frequently on the receiving end of this kind of behaviour from another co-worker who seemed to see it as her mission in life to get everyone snacking all day long.

Friend has significant general and mental health issues, some of which are food related. To be constantly nagged (and this co-worker also wittered on all day long) to eat drove her close to a breakdown more than once. And the co-worker just could not seem to grasp that pushing my friend to eat wasn't kind, but cruel, even when ordered to stop by superiors.

Co-worker is now no longer with them after a re-org, and friend is a heck of a lot happier in general!


----------



## lorilu

Rafa said:


> She sounds like a kindhearted soul to me. Maybe a little misguided but I'm sure she means well.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't lose my temper over it.


Hmm. (edited) Well whether you would or wouldn't isn't the point here is it, since I am the one annoyed.

There is nothing KIND about someone nagging at you repeatedly to eat a lot of sugary processed garbage you have already said you don't want to eat.

Being kind would be accepting that a person knows her own mind and what she does and does not want to eat, and cease pestering.

And let's not forget, this stuff is sitting on my work table in my office. Should I want some, there is nothing stopping me taking it.


----------



## Jaf

I _hope _people aren't upset with me when I won't eat their food. When I was a child adults would try to make me eat stuff I didn't want. As an adult I say no thanks and that's it. If they badger me I'm likely to tell them that their food will make me throw up! Or faint. Suppose having almost-food-phobia is good for being blunt.

I'm aware that sometimes I badger my mum about eating enough. I don't do it very often but I must annoy her. I try to word it better "did you have a nice lunch" rather than "have you eaten". I probably say it about once a month.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I get annoyed by people pushing me to drink alcohol. I rarely drink anyway but being T2 Diabetic that's just as well. Unfortunately there are people who just don't believe you can be having a good time if you're not drinking.


----------



## O2.0

A coworker who's also a friend is going through a trial cancer treatment, like chemo but not chemo. She has lost a lot of weight and isn't eating like she should. 
Last weekend I was cooking for the week and texted her if she would eat mushrooms. Yes. And this, this, this? Yes. Okay, I'm bringing you some stew, if you like it, great, if you don't great. She liked it. I've also made her smoothies, some she has liked, others she doesn't and tells me, "I didn't like this one." No worries. I'm flattered that she's comfortable enough with me to tell me she doesn't like something and doesn't feel obligated to eat something just because I made it for her.

Food can be such an emotive subject! I have friends who I'm comfortable saying no to, others I do as @SusieRainbow suggested, take it, and then pawn it off on a teenager or the dog (I HATE wasting food, but if it's processed junk I don't feel bad tossing it.)
It's okay to offer food. It's also okay to graciously say no. And we need to respect each other enough to accept answers.


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> I get annoyed by people pushing me to drink alcohol. I rarely drink anyway but being T2 Diabetic that's just as well. Unfortunately there are people who just don't believe you can be having a good time if you're not drinking.


It's an annoyance to me too. I'm not a drinker. Just don't like it. Maybe once every few years I'll sip some sangria, but I generally don't like anything alcoholic. 
There are those who get together in order to drink. As opposed to friends getting together to enjoy each other's company and there also happens to be drinks. Going to the first type of gathering as a non drinker is always awkward!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jesthar said:


> Actually, I can understand this one. Not for myself, but a friend used to be frequently on the receiving end of this kind of behaviour from another co-worker who seemed to see it as her mission in life to get everyone snacking all day long.
> 
> Friend has significant general and mental health issues, some of which are food related. To be constantly nagged (and this co-worker also wittered on all day long) to eat drove her close to a breakdown more than once. And the co-worker just could not seem to grasp that pushing my friend to eat wasn't kind, but cruel, even when ordered to stop by superiors.
> 
> Co-worker is now no longer with them after a re-org, and friend is a heck of a lot happier in general!


I think unless you've experienced this type of badgering by someone to "have a drink, something to eat, blah blah" over and over despite polite and consistent refusals, it's easy to sympathise with the wrong person.

My MIL is one of those people who will not take no for an answer and outsiders think she's being "nice" whilst those of us who know her well know different.


----------



## lullabydream

O2.0 said:


> I'll sip some sangria


Nooo drink of the devil...

In the subject of alcohol am not keen and to be honest apart from on or two idiots who insisted that we should have a drink or ones who offer to buy a drink and say its pointless buying you one as we aren't drinking, which surely offering hospitality is just that..

I will drink cider I guess its the closet to apple juice and the various types. Had a sip of palma violet cider the other day. Quite liked it. I love palma violet sweets.

Extremely rare though I do.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> That's another thing, people who make personal comments. I really resent my weight being commented on. You wouldn't say to someone "Oh my gosh you've gotten so fat" so why is it okay to say to someone "you're wasting away to nothing"? or "goodness your clothes are so baggy you should get some new ones"


I wish people would be more honest about obesity TBH. People are always telling me 'oh, you dont look that fat!' or 'I thought you were a much smaller size'. Truth is I legitimately am huge and it does me no favours not to keep telling me that to my face!:Shy
But I agree its not nice to pester someone for being thin. Once you know its not a health thing (a worry which could explain a certain amount of pestering!) then just live and let live. My BFF was a teeny waif when I met her but other then some sour grapes whilst clothes shopping I didnt hassle her about it....now 25 yrs later she is struggling to fight the bulge like the rest of us!!LOL:Hilarious



lorilu said:


> This person knows I have a special fondness for (my sister's) chocolate chip cookies, so when she makes a batch for her family she always brings some in. Before I knew about the non-handwashing I actually used to eat one now and then. Now, I don't, but since I already established a habit of taking one I still take one, and just throw it away (again, in the bin in the lobby).


yup. That was a mistake unfortunately. You really have to be 100% consistent if you dont want to be pestered about something by work colleagues. 
I never accept food at work either. I always used to use the excuse that I didnt think it was professional to be caught eating when not on your break, but now I often pull the vegan card so its more for the animals then me! Truth is I just dont like to eat at work that much but because I refuse everybody now I just get offers out of politeness but no more then that.

Whats annoying me today is that I have a mouse back in my house again!:Rage This means I have been awake since 4.30am coz the dogs heard it scuttling around and went mental (oh, and I have a nightshift tonight too so cant catch up on my sleep for a couple of days).
Hoping its not more then 1 as I have bait boxes around the house from my last mouse incursion. 
Damn thing was in the ceiling last night and I swear I heard something that sounded more like an overweight badger in the bathroom! Dont understand that one as there are no cavities in the bathroom walls and ceiling and yet it was so loud all around. I was actaully waiting for the poltergeist to give me a jump scare thinking how terrible I would be in a horror movie....if one had jumped out I would just be relieved I had worked out why all the noise!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

Checking myself for ticks with the hand mirror after being in the woods. There are places on our own bodies no one was ever meant to study.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> Checking myself for ticks with the hand mirror after being in the woods. There are places on our own bodies no one was ever meant to study.


Ermmm, but how would ticks find their way to them ?


----------



## kimthecat

@lorilu and @SusieRainbow  :Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar

kimthecat said:


> @lorilu and @SusieRainbow  :Hilarious


Here, you look like you need this:


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> Ermmm, but how would ticks find their way to them ?


Ticks can find their way anywhere on you. Aside from that surely you realize that even in nature, nature calls.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> Ticks can find their way anywhere on you. Aside from that surely you realize that even in nature, nature calls.


Oh yes, of course , you need a She-wee.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pitch-Trek...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh yes, of course , you need a She-wee.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pitch-Trek®-Foolproof-Lightweight-Activities/dp/B07PH2P3KZ/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?keywords=shewee&qid=1568033654&s=gateway&sr=8-3-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFUTk5UMEtEM0dTUUgmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA4NjUwMDUzODJHTzNYVzFYVFpNJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA3NjE5NjUxVElKWDVYV0JZOVo5JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


I have those. I don't bother with them though. Either way ticks are an issue. I have chronic Lyme and can't take risks.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> I have those. I don't bother with them though. Either way ticks are an issue. I have chronic Lyme and can't take risks.


Poor you, how horrible.xx


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> Poor you, how horrible.xx


 Thanks susie xx. Oh well we all have stuff.


----------



## Jackie C

I've just put the heating on. There was me thinking I was peri-menopausal.


----------



## Jackie C

I've just done two 12hrs shifts all weekend.
Today, I'm shattered. Woke up with headache at 6.30am. Went back to sleep, obviously, there was no way I was getting up.
I'm irritable.


----------



## Beth78

Cats are such a tease


----------



## Jackie C

We used to have a cat when I was a kid, who used to sit on the neighbours high fence and annoy their dog. The dog would be going MAD and TC would just stare and the dog, then start having a wash. :Smuggrin


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> I've just put the heating on. There was me thinking I was peri-menopausal.


Ive been throwing my duvet off thinking Ive been having hot flashes.....I mean I am peri-menopause but I think its just coz I run hot anyways.
After a certain age and any weird symptom you start thinking 'is this it!??':Hilarious



Jackie C said:


> We used to have a cat when I was a kid, who used to sit on the neighbours high fence and annoy their dog. The dog would be going MAD and TC would just stare and the dog, then start having a wash. :Smuggrin


We have gap in our fence where its bowed out, next doors cat loves to sit under it and just watch the dogs meltdown.:Shifty


----------



## Jaf

Cling wrap (or tin foil). Why do people take them out of the boxes?!? It’s so easy to use, so long as you use the box with it’s cutting edge. I’m thinking of hiding my own one, away from annoying people.


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> Cling wrap (or tin foil). Why do people take them out of the boxes?!? It's so easy to use, so long as you use the box with it's cutting edge. I'm thinking of hiding my own one, away from annoying people.


YOu have someone in your house who removes the roll from the box? What on earth? Why would anyone DO that?


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> YOu have someone in your house who removes the roll from the box? What on earth? Why would anyone DO that?


I do it! Not with cling film, but I do with tin foil. I have NO idea why I do it, I am probably hell to live with.

I also squeeze toothpaste fom the middle. 
I don't always replace the bog roll if it's empty (there is a bumper pack next to the loo, I just don't always get another one out, but neither does he. I also hardly ever put it on the holder).
I don't always put chocolate wrappers/crisp packets in the bin if I'm having a lazy day. They can be next to my arse all day, sometimes. 
I threw my dirty uniform at the bottom of the stairs when I got in. It will still be there in morning, and will be there until I wash them all (tomorrow or Friday). 
I have a floordrobe. 
I eat toast in bed if I feel like it.
I am always in charge of the remote control. 
I sometimes wear odd socks to work on purpose.

This could be a whole new thread!..........

ANYWAY, back on track......

People who steal my ideas/theories/suggestions at work or take credit for something. Usually male doctors. 
Senior colleagues who don't listen to me because I'm a nurse. Usually male doctors.
People who think I'm their dogsbody, because I'm a nurse. Usually male doctors. That usually lasts about 15 seconds.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> I do it! Not with cling film, but I do with tin foil. I have NO idea why I do it, I am probably hell to live with.
> 
> I also squeeze toothpaste fom the middle.
> I don't always replace the bog roll if it's empty (there is a bumper pack next to the loo, I just don't always get another one out, but neither does he. I also hardly ever put it on the holder).
> I don't always put chocolate wrappers/crisp packets in the bin if I'm having a lazy day. They can be next to my arse all day, sometimes.
> I threw my dirty uniform at the bottom of the stairs when I got in. It will still be there in morning, and will be there until I wash them all (tomorrow or Friday).
> I have a floordrobe.
> I eat toast in bed if I feel like it.
> I am always in charge of the remote control.
> I sometimes wear odd socks to work on purpose.
> 
> This could be a whole new thread!..........


I love living alone 

I always put the toilet paper on the roll, and I never eat in bed, can't stand crumbs in the bed. I don't leave clothes on the floor.

But I only vacuum once a week and hardly ever scrub the sink so I'm a bit of a slacker myself. But I live alone.


----------



## lullabydream

Jaf said:


> Cling wrap (or tin foil). Why do people take them out of the boxes?!? It's so easy to use, so long as you use the box with it's cutting edge. I'm thinking of hiding my own one, away from annoying people.


Because no one has pushed the sides of the box, so the roll stays in place inside of the box... People don't know this exists. Try it, it works in my house.

Still don't think OH realises why the roll doesn't come out any more he probably things it's a brand thing


----------



## TabbyMama92

Jaf said:


> Cling wrap (or tin foil). Why do people take them out of the boxes?!? It's so easy to use, so long as you use the box with it's cutting edge. I'm thinking of hiding my own one, away from annoying people.


100% with you. Cling wrap just stresses me out generally haha.

On the subject of things that annoy me - this is fresh in my mind after my drive to work - people who don't use their indicators!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jaf said:


> Cling wrap (or tin foil). Why do people take them out of the boxes?!? It's so easy to use, so long as you use the box with it's cutting edge. I'm thinking of hiding my own one, away from annoying people.


I put tin foil in my recipe draw, I just pull what I want and rip it over the top edge of the draw. Cling I always fold it back on it's self, so the end is easy to find and draw what I need and cut with a sharp knife.


----------



## Jesthar

*sigh*

We got new computers at work recently. Old ones were Win7, New ones are Win10 (annoying enough in itself!).

We had forms to fill in beforehand, including sections for any specialist software we have. I have a specialist role, and therefore specialist software. I duly listed them.

New machine arrives. Guess what? The specialist software is missing. Two weeks down the line I STILL don't have one program, and as of today the helldesk are trying to insist my department will need to staart from scratch and request, justify and pay for something I've had for ten years. 

They do not seem to realise who they are trying to fleece - in this case, the petty thing that annoys ME will become the petty thing that will annoy THEM until they do what they were supposed to do in the first place... enguin


----------



## lorilu

Jesthar said:


> *sigh*
> 
> We got new computers at work recently. Old ones were Win7, New ones are Win10 (annoying enough in itself!).
> 
> We had forms to fill in beforehand, including sections for any specialist software we have. I have a specialist role, and therefore specialist software. I duly listed them.
> 
> New machine arrives. Guess what? The specialist software is missing. Two weeks down the line I STILL don't have one program, and as of today the helldesk are trying to insist my department will need to staart from scratch and request, justify and pay for something I've had for ten years.
> 
> They do not seem to realise who they are trying to fleece - in this case, the petty thing that annoys ME will become the petty thing that will annoy THEM until they do what they were supposed to do in the first place... enguin


Oh yeah, I went through the new computer thing last summer. What a nightmare. I did get through it but not without a few anxiety attacks. I'm not the easiest person to work with when things don't go the way they should, my anxiety takes over and I go into a panic mode. Thankfully the people I work with are able to work around my disability and don't take it personally.


----------



## kimthecat

Jesthar said:


> *sigh*
> 
> We got new computers at work recently. Old ones were Win7, New ones are Win10 (annoying enough in itself!).
> 
> We had forms to fill in beforehand, including sections for any specialist software we have. I have a specialist role, and therefore specialist software. I duly listed them.
> 
> New machine arrives. Guess what? The specialist software is missing. Two weeks down the line I STILL don't have one program, and as of today the helldesk are trying to insist my department will need to staart from scratch and request, justify and pay for something I've had for ten years.
> 
> They do not seem to realise who they are trying to fleece - in this case, the petty thing that annoys ME will become the petty thing that will annoy THEM until they do what they were supposed to do in the first place... enguin


I loved Wondows 7 . Windows 8 wasa nightmare. There was a campaigne to get them to bring 7 back .


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Because no one has pushed the sides of the box, so the roll stays in place inside of the box... People don't know this exists. Try it, it works in my house.
> 
> Still don't think OH realises why the roll doesn't come out any more he probably things it's a brand thing


Well I'll be blowed. Just been in the kitchen and tried it. I can't believe I've never noticed the marks on the sides of foil boxes before. No need to ever chase a runaway roll of foil up the hallway again. Thanks @lullabydream


----------



## Guest

kimthecat said:


> I loved Wondows 7 . Windows 8 wasa nightmare. There was a campaigne to get them to bring 7 back .


I have the original windows 7 restore disk. I regret upgrading to windows 10 because everytime I switch my laptop on it takes forever to load up as it always does updates upon start up. Windows 10 is an absolute nightmare as well. Windows 10 won't let me use the windows 7 disk I have so I cannot roll it back.


----------



## rona

Glass half empty instead of glass half full 

I try and surround myself with positives. Thoughts, actions and people


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> Well I'll be blowed. Just been in the kitchen and tried it. I can't believe I've never noticed the marks on the sides of foil boxes before. No need to ever chase a runaway roll of foil up the hallway again. Thanks @lullabydream


You are welcome.. 
You won't be the only one who hasn't noticed


----------



## Cleo38

Vodafone …. spent far too long trying to cancel my contract with them. I don't use my phone much so wanted to go to Pay As You Go as my contract has ended. I had to be quite blunt in the end


----------



## kittih

Cully said:


> Well I'll be blowed. Just been in the kitchen and tried it. I can't believe I've never noticed the marks on the sides of foil boxes before. No need to ever chase a runaway roll of foil up the hallway again. Thanks @lullabydream


Wow. This is a revelation to me also.


----------



## mrs phas

People who think having a doctorate somehow makes them superior to you
No mate
It just proves you can take some exams that I had no interest in taking,
doesn't even make you more educated than I ,
but
most definitely not superior

Also
people who hear, without actually listening to what you have to say (teachers you all know what I mean)

Also
People who want to draw you into their, already petty, dramas
Your adults, sort it out yourselves

Also
People who say
"I've won"
When you refuse to argue with them
No mate
Not my monkey not my circus
Argue with yourself cos I ain't interested


Can you tell what kind of day I've had:Banghead:Banghead:Bag


----------



## Lurcherlad

Every time I put OH’s meal on the table, he decides a needs a wee and disappears upstairs! 

Every night he pushes my vase of flowers to the side of the dining table while he eats - but never puts it back.

Every morning I go into DS’s room after he’s gone to work and close his windows (while stumbling over several pairs of his trainers on the floor instead of in his wardrobe) and turn the tv off Standby. 



Just as well I love ‘em (and they’re Angels in every other way ).


----------



## Cully

Oh don't get me started @Lurcherlad ,I tried to train my son for years to close the toilet lid, without success. 
We got a kitten and the lid is now closed because he couldn't bear the thought of her falling in the loo. I will be forever grateful to my cat.


----------



## rona

mrs phas said:


> people who hear, without actually listening to what you have to say


This may be me 

My memory is visual, sensory or activity driven. Remembering the spoken or even written word, I've the memory of a Goldfish


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> New Every time I put OH's meal on the table, he decides a needs a wee and disappears upstairs!


OH does need a wee but faffs.. Well that's what I call it. He can be stood in the kitchen whilst I cook, or come in from work and am dishing up and he starts doing irrelevant things that don't need doing. 
If we are eating later... Straight in from work no faffing at all!


----------



## lorilu

Cleo38 said:


> Vodafone …. spent far too long trying to cancel my contract with them. I don't use my phone much so wanted to go to Pay As You Go as my contract has ended. I had to be quite blunt in the end


Sounds like when I wanted to cancel my cable TV. It was hilarious. Do they tell their people to act that way or are they really that shocked I don't want to pay $60 a month for something I don't watch anyway?


----------



## Jesthar

lorilu said:


> Sounds like when I wanted to cancel my cable TV. It was hilarious. Do they tell their people to act that way or are they really that shocked I don't want to pay $60 a month for something I don't watch anyway?


They tell people to act that way - in house the cancellations department is called the 'Retentions department' and they have the power to offer the best deals of all just to keep your dosh coming in.

Some of them are way to zealous though, AOL in particular used to be notorious for how hard it was to cancel. I believe I recall one case where they suggested to a recently bereaved family they might like to keep their deceased relatives subscription going so they still had an online presence...

Contrast that with me popping into the O2 shop the other week, and them saying that I really didn't use anywhere near as much data as is in my contract, so why didnt I switch to a cheaper one  All sorted in under 20 minutes, including the legal waffle.


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> This may be me
> 
> My memory is visual, sensory or activity driven. Remembering the spoken or even written word, I've the memory of a Goldfish


I have a terrible memory . Its quite scary.


----------



## kimthecat

Yesterday I suddenly remembered I had bar of chocolate I hadnt eaten . Then OH said , you ate it for lunch yesterday .


----------



## Jesthar

And the Friday 13th Full Moon wingnuttery has well and truly landed!

Non-<my Company> user of my system: "Oooh, I've used this system before - therefore I should have full admin rights on yours!"

Er, nope!


----------



## margy

The fascination with pulled pork. Stringy meat that gets stuck in your teeth, yuck.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> The fascination with pulled pork. Stringy meat that gets stuck in your teeth, yuck.


Good pork cooked properly is not stringy, it's delicious. Unfortunately, you rarely get good pork these days


----------



## margy

I agree why spoil good pork or beef by making it stringy and putting a daft name on it.


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> The fascination with pulled pork. Stringy meat that gets stuck in your teeth, yuck.


It's far too sweet and sticky for me. I do like roast pork, though.

I do do my own "pulled beef" though. It's just slow-cooked beef brisket, cooked in gravy. It falls apart and isn't stingy. Trouble is, pork (as with any meat) has to be cooked correctly according to it's cut and quality.


----------



## lorilu

Change


----------



## rona

lorilu said:


> Change


What, money or things?


----------



## lorilu

rona said:


> What, money or things?


Not money. Change as in alteration of...anything.


----------



## lorilu

rona said:


> Glass half empty instead of glass half full
> 
> I try and surround myself with positives. Thoughts, actions and people


What're you doing in this thread then? <ggg> 

I'm only teasing. I know exactly what you mean of course x


----------



## rona

lorilu said:


> What're you doing in this thread then? <ggg>
> 
> I'm only teasing. I know exactly what you mean of course x


I don't avoid real life, just try and keep it as positive as possible 

Anyway, some of these are amusing


----------



## Lurcherlad

Someone gave this quote on tv the other day:

“Today is a gift - that’s why it’s called the present.”

Definitely feel we should spend less time agonising over what’s happened in the past or dreading the “what ifs” of the future and concentrate on enjoying the “now”.

I’m 59 next weekend - my dad passed at 58.....


----------



## margy

I hate change it sometimes worries me. I know it's life and nothing stays the same but sometimes I wish it would. You have a good philosophy on life @Lurcherlad . As I hurtle towards retirement and old age, I worry even more. But then I've always been a worrier. Someone once said,things don't always work out the way you planned,,but they have a way of working out anyway.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I hate change it sometimes worries me. I know it's life and nothing stays the same but sometimes I wish it would. You have a good philosophy on life @Lurcherlad . As I hurtle towards retirement and old age, I worry even more. But then I've always been a worrier. Someone once said,things don't always work out the way you planned,,but they have a way of working out anyway.


Not sure I've truly got the hang of that, but something I should aspire to 

Life's too short innit?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Arrive at holiday destination and DS texts next morning to say he went out to work and left his key indoors 

Being an “over protective parent”  I’d left a spare with a neighbour who I couldn’t get hold of and was beginning to think my 23 year old baby was going to have to sleep in the flowerbed! 

Relieved now - friend responded and DS informed :Happy

Told him to return it tonight, just in case, and take his key with him!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Having to park in Waitrose car park in next town to get a phone signal 

Good for “switching off” but a pain when you need to speak to someone.

See above .... 

Luckily, OH’s on a different network - don’t like being completely out of touch with my DS.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Having to park in Waitrose car park in next town to get a phone signal


All those people who only have a mobile phone in their car for emergencies......nobody ever mentions also having a phone signal!

I'm currently grumpy and annoyed that I have to go to work tonight. Even though I only work 2 nightshifts a week so have it pretty good really. I want to feel bad about it but also kinda want to slap myself as well!


----------



## Jesthar

People who use the last of the milk at work and don't get a replacement bottle from the canteen.

OR who make a cuppa, realise there is no milk, and pour the cuppa down the drain rather than bother fetching milk...


----------



## lorilu

Jesthar said:


> OR who make a cuppa, realise there is no milk, and pour the cuppa down the drain rather than bother fetching milk...


People (at work) who pour the cuppa down the drain of the water fountain and make no effort to rinse it away. Or the bathroom sink for that matter, but especially the drinking fountain. People are such inconsiderate lazy slobs.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> People (at work) who pour the cuppa down the drain of the water fountain and make no effort to rinse it away. Or the bathroom sink for that matter, but especially the drinking fountain. People are such inconsiderate lazy slobs.


People at work who use the milk for their cereal, instead of bringing their own and then there isn't any left for a cuppa.


----------



## catz4m8z

The fact Im still paying for a tv license. Only just realiesed that I never watched my tv (have since thrown it out) and never watch BBC iplayer and yet I have been mindlessly paying for my tv license coz its just what you do!:Banghead
Cancelling it tomorrow...:Bag


----------



## Happy Paws2

Why does OH, when his drying up, have to take every plate a tour round the bungalow while his drying it, it drives me mad I'm running out of room for the clean things and there no sign of him


----------



## Jason25

When you try to peel the plastic/foil film off things in one piece and it rips :Hilarious Milk and pot noodles are the worst ones, when the pot noodle lid rips I feel like throwing it around the kitchen :Hilarious


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why does OH, when his drying up, have to take every plate a tour round the bungalow while his drying it, it drives me mad I'm running out of room for the clean things and there no sign of him


Have you noticed how men do the same with their phones too? My son walks miles around the house while on a call and doesn't realise he's doing it. 
I told him, just because it's a mobile doesn't mean you can't sit still. Or is it just me that finds it weird?
Does your OH eventually bring the dishes back?


----------



## Dave S

_*Petty things that annoy me;*_

People with negative attitudes to everything.
People who constantly look for faults rather than look at the good things.
People who think they are a better person than me when I am serving them - they may be serving me one day in their workplace.
Politicians and Brexit (but lets not open that for another discussion)
People who do not deliver what they promise - if you say you are going to do some thing then please do it or don't waste my time.
People who tell me lies - my biggest hate. I don't care who they are or what positions they hold - tell me a lie and you will have an argument you lose.

Apart from that I am quite a well chilled person.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> The fact Im still paying for a tv license. Only just realiesed that I never watched my tv (have since thrown it out) and never watch BBC iplayer and yet I have been mindlessly paying for my tv license coz its just what you do!:Banghead
> Cancelling it tomorrow...:Bag


Good luck with that. I canceled my cable TV 2 years ago and it took an hour at least. They have a script of arguments their CSRs follow. At least the cable company here does. Then they put you on hold and someone else comes on and tries to talk you out of it, and so on. Now I get a card in the mail at least 3 times a month with "specials" for reinstating my cable TV.


----------



## rona

Neighbours have got builders in, for 5 weeks I've been putting up with banging, scraping, blocked drive and wrappers floating into my garden, all with good grace.......today I've run out of good grace when I come home and there is music blaring at massive volume.........


----------



## lorilu

rona said:


> Neighbours have got builders in, for 5 weeks I've been putting up with banging, scraping, blocked drive and wrappers floating into my garden, all with good grace.......today I've run out of good grace when I come home and there is music blaring at massive volume.........


Yeah. The noise of construction is just..what it is. Nothing you can do, so suffer in silence. But blasting music is just inconsiderate. Hope you asked them to turn it down.


----------



## rona

lorilu said:


> Yeah. The noise of construction is just..what it is. Nothing you can do, so suffer in silence. But blasting music is just inconsiderate. Hope you asked them to turn it down.


It's off at the moment, their phone rang


----------



## 3dogs2cats

People who stand at the carpark paying machine for ages not listening to the help being offered but refusing to step aside so others can use it! 
To be clear it is not their fault they don't know how to use the stupid machines, the instructions are anything but clear, only appear on the tiny screen which is so scratched or the sun is on it its impossible to read! 
I have no problem with them trying to work it out but when they just stand there pressing buttons despite being told by the people behind them there is only three options - pay for an hour, pay for two or pay for all day there are no other options the machine does not give change, if you want to be three hours you have to pay for all day, pressing buttons doesn't change that fact, neither does starting the machine all over again, the options are going to be the same!


----------



## lorilu

As long as we're talking about car parks, people who drive across the parking lot diagonally instead of using the lanes (cutting across the parking spaces). Gawd that drives me crazy. Especially when they are going 30 mph. People just suck. lol

I love this thread. It's amazing how much it helps to blow off steam about annoying things, using this thread, and seeing other people who have similar annoyances. Once I post about it here it doesn't seem to bother me as much, I can laugh about it instead (most of the time), isn't that funny?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> When you try to peel the plastic/foil film off things in one piece and it rips :Hilarious Milk and pot noodles are the worst ones, when the pot noodle lid rips I feel like throwing it around the kitchen :Hilarious


Agree - v annoying.

Probably 8/10 Butchers tray lids tear, cold meat, Quorn wrappers tear, juice lids snap.......

Are they ever actually tested?


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> As long as we're talking about car parks, people who drive across the parking lot diagonally instead of using the lanes (cutting across the parking spaces). Gawd that drives me crazy. Especially when they are going 30 mph. People just suck. lol
> 
> I love this thread. It's amazing how much it helps to blow off steam about annoying things, using this thread, and seeing other people who have similar annoyinces. *Once I post about it here it doesn't seem to bother me as much, I can laugh about it instead (most of the time), isn't that funny?*


That's good  It's like the saying which I can't quite remember, but something about sharing troubles halves them, or something like that.

*****************

One thing that really annoys me is people who say they'll do something then they don't. Don't make promises you can't keep!


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Agree - v annoying.
> 
> Probably 8/10 Butchers tray lids tear, cold meat, Quorn wrappers tear, juice lids snap.......
> 
> Are they ever actually tested?


Night mare right :Hilarious Hopefully they sort it out soon!!

I've been on Instagram for a while now following the bull breed pages and one thing I've noticed is most of them have their ears clipped :Banghead I don't understand it, why do this to your poor dog, you see a post of the whole litter of pups and before they are sold, all their ears have been clipped, so sad


----------



## margy

People who speed along country roads as if they're on a race track. Iv'e been working out in a rural area the past few weeks. I don't drive too fast because i'm always afraid a deer may run in front of me. On one particular stretch Iv'e gotten used to a pheasant dashing into the road, he reminds me of the cartoon character the road runner. He often runs alongside the car before hopping into the verge. It's as if he has a death wish, well he's gotten his wish Iv'e just seen him splattered on the road. Poor thing. Some people have no regard for wild life, they just mow it down with out a second thought.


----------



## Magyarmum

People who stand right in front of your driveway gates chatting whilst your two dogs are barking their heads off at them which means you have to call your dogs into the house.:Banghead 

It makes me so annoyed because the three houses either side of mine are empty and if they'd moved a few metres in either direction and stood chatting in front of one of them, my dogs would have stopped barking and I wouldn't have had to bring them in


----------



## Jesthar

Jason25 said:


> pot noodles are the worst ones, when the pot noodle lid rips I feel like throwing it around the kitchen :Hilarious


To be fair, that's probably just God's way of telling you Pot Noodles are the spawn of the devil...


----------



## havoc

How do you people have such short lists? I'd find it easier to list the things which don't drive me up the wall these days


----------



## Jaf

margy said:


> People who speed along country roads as if they're on a race track. Iv'e been working out in a rural area the past few weeks. I don't drive too fast because i'm always afraid a deer may run in front of me. On one particular stretch Iv'e gotten used to a pheasant dashing into the road, he reminds me of the cartoon character the road runner. He often runs alongside the car before hopping into the verge. It's as if he has a death wish, well he's gotten his wish Iv'e just seen him splattered on the road. Poor thing. Some people have no regard for wild life, they just mow it down with out a second thought.


I drove over one of the outside cat plates once and burst into tears. Not because I thought it was a cat, but because it _could _have been a cat! I always slow right down around animals, especially human teenagers as they seem particularly daft.

I'm sorry you had to see the pheasant like that.


----------



## Magyarmum

Bottles of Domestos that I can never open:Arghh. 

I cheat though because I'll stand in the supermarket trying every one until I find one that I can open! :Wacky

I must look very suspicious:Shifty


----------



## Cully

Packs of cooked ham with impossible to open corners.

Ring pulls which break off.

Spreadable butter tubs which need a crowbar to open. Ditto Ice cream tubs.

Anything which is an inch higher than I can reach.

T's & C's!!!

The silver foil in blister packs of tablets.

People who don't throw empty cartons, bottles, packets away and/or won't use the dregs of milk but *will* open a fresh one.

People who under ANY circumstances say "it's only a cat/dog/mouse" etc.

:Banghead


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> the three houses either side of mine are empty


Ooo What did you do to them, are you the neighbour from hell?


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> Night mare right :Hilarious Hopefully they sort it out soon!!
> 
> I've been on Instagram for a while now following the bull breed pages and one thing I've noticed is most of them have their ears clipped :Banghead I don't understand it, why do this to your poor dog, you see a post of the whole litter of pups and before they are sold, all their ears have been clipped, so sad


I know, its disgusting. Ears are part of a dog's communication and personality.
It used to be thought it reduced chances of infection but now seems to be purely cosmetic.
I love my dogs ears!


----------



## lorilu

Me: When?

Other person: Oh I'm free any time you pick.

Me: xday at x oclock.

OP: no, no can't do that.

me: y day at y:30?

OP: no, sorry.

Me: when CAN you do it?

OP: any time, I'll let you decide.

We might finally reach a date.

Then likely as not OP will cancel or say they have to cut it short at the last minute "sorry can't do that have a conflict".

I have a friend who does this and I have a person who helps me with things around the house (like taking my ac out for me) who does this. Both of them are retired. I am not.


----------



## O2.0

When I type out a response on a thread, hit "post reply" and get the message that you can't do that 'cause the thread has been closed :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
Definitely petty. Thread should have been closed but I wanted to get my 2 cents in :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jobeth

Parking on the pavement. It’s not slightly on the kerb but so far over you can’t walk past. Some people are parking so their whole car is on the pavement. It’s even more annoying as all the houses have a garage. I think I’m the only one that actually parks my car in it!


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Ooo What did you do to them, are you the neighbour from hell?


Their owners are in the UK working for the NHS

Seriously though, many of the younger Hungarian population have left the villages to work in towns, although over the past few years as jobs and wages improve, some are coming back,.

In my part of Hungary you can still buy a house for renovation on half an acre of land for as little as £6000.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jobeth said:


> Parking on the pavement. It's not slightly on the kerb but so far over you can't walk past. Some people are parking so their whole car is on the pavement. It's even more annoying as all the houses have a garage. I think I'm the only one that actually parks my car in it!


totally agree! This drives me crazy, esp when you see people in wheelchairs or with pushchairs having to walk into the road. Round my way I find that even if you might have space some toerag has dumped/fly tipped a load of rubbish to make the pavement impassable.

Im annoyed that somebody let their dog have diarrhoea all over a neighbours wall and path and then just left it. Esp bad as these houses open directly onto the path and kids sometimes play along here.
I just know Im going to get the blame as well because I dont think anybody else owns a dog along this row (probably wont occur to people that my ankle high dogs couldnt create knee high poop up a wall!). Got a feeling that somebody is visiting with a dog and as they dont live here, dont care where their dog poops.:Shifty


----------



## Cully

O2.0 said:


> When I type out a response on a thread, hit "post reply" and get the message that you can't do that 'cause the thread has been closed :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> Definitely petty. Thread should have been closed but I wanted to get my 2 cents in :Hilarious:Hilarious


Oh yes, done that plenty of times. And it's always when you've written a really long, well thought out response. Grrr!


----------



## Lurcherlad

People who stare!

Just sat down in a cafe and the people on the table next to me keep staring!

I’m really not that unusual! 

And yes, I am eating all of this huge slice of cake - it’s my birthday - so screw you!!


----------



## ForestWomble

Jobeth said:


> Parking on the pavement. It's not slightly on the kerb but so far over you can't walk past. Some people are parking so their whole car is on the pavement. It's even more annoying as all the houses have a garage. I think I'm the only one that actually parks my car in it!


This! Or when they park right where a drop kerb is. The number of times I've come across a car, or a bin on the pavement, or a car at the drop kerb so I have to turn around, or worse case, back up the pavement to find somewhere to go out onto the road.



Lurcherlad said:


> People who stare!
> 
> Just sat down in a cafe and the people on the table next to me keep staring!
> 
> I'm really not that unusual!
> 
> And yes, I am eating all of this huge slice of cake - it's my birthday - so screw you!!


Happy Birthday.


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday @Lurcherlad


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm so annoyed!

A man who lives down the lane from me has two dogs, a GSP and a JRT. He's never at home and he leaves the dogs outside to roam around the village. It's got to the point where we can't go for a walk without meeting them. A couple of days ago they were wandering all over the unfenced back half of my land before investigating the land on either side of mine. The problem is that Gwylim doesn't like the JRT since we first met him and he rushed up to Gwylim barking! .

Having had our walks spoilt by them a couple of times during the week, this afternoon, I bundled the boys into the car and drove way up the road out of the village to have a walk down a cart track I know. Got them out of the car and unusually for them, they started pulling and frantically sniffing the ground like bloodhounds high on crack I should have known because as we rounded the bend onto the track who should we meet but those bl**** dogs again!

I could scream!:Grumpy


----------



## margy

Happy birthday @Lurcherlad! Cake, the perfect present x


----------



## Beth78

Noisy drunks thinking its hilarious to sing opera at the top of their voices, in the middle of the night :Bored
Very rude opera


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Noisy drunks thinking its hilarious to sing opera at the top of their voices, in the middle of the night :Bored
> Very rude opera


Haven't we all done this when young and foolish?

.....just me then?


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Haven't we all done this when young and foolish?
> 
> .....just me then?


I think it was Queen's :SingingBohemian Rhapsody :Singingwhen we did it. VERY noisy I seem to remember, sigh!


----------



## lorilu

This isn't exactly my annoyance but on behalf of someone else, or maybe they didn't care. While I was at the grocery store this morning there was a woman at the change kiosk*, on her phone, So while the change was rattling down through the machine, she was shouting into the phone, shouting over the change noise. If I'd been on the other end of that call I would have hung up. That's taking phone rudeness to a whole new level don't you think?

*A change kiosk if anyone doesn't know is a machine where you can bring in your jars of change and dump it (unsorted) in and it sorts and counts it and spits out a slip that you take to the customer service window for cash. I think the charge is 7 cents on the dollar. I've never used one.

Speaking of phone annoyances, I used to know someone who would always be eating when she called me. I provided care services for her daughter, so she called me a lot. Gosh that ticked me off.


----------



## Jesthar

I seem to have a lot of work kitchen related ones, but...

Getting the milk out the fridge to discover whoever used it last left about six drops of milk in it - just, why??? It's no use to the next person, so why not finish it off and let the next person open a fresh bottle?


----------



## kimthecat

Pigeons pooping in the bird bath ! I feel like putting a sign up . No pooping, Please !


----------



## margy

Or worse on the bird table among the food dirty birdies


----------



## kimthecat

margy said:


> Or worse on the bird table among the food dirty birdies


or on my car or the washing on the line


----------



## catz4m8z

The enormous spider that fell down my sleeve when I went to get my uniform from where it was hanging.
And for 'petty' please change to horrifying....and 'annoy' into traumatized.:Shy
*shudder*:Nailbiting


----------



## Lurcherlad

Things not being a standard size.

Redecorating my bedroom and needing some coving to replace a section damaged by a previous leak.

Took a sample with me but none are the exact same size.

Luckily I can move a lone section (if it comes off wall without breaking) and hide the join behind the wardrobe.

Really don’t want to have to redo whole room.


----------



## lorilu

When I forget to put the blade in the food processor before grinding up the cat's raw meat. There's that gut sinking panic moment when I think the thing has broken....and then I realize. Oh.


----------



## Jaf

I got offered a ball of salt in a cafe today. Supposed to knock a bit off?!? I'm not even _touching _it, never mind eating it.


----------



## lorilu

Regarding forums: A new person comes in, searches out his/her question, oftentimes unearthing an ancient thread. Instead of actually reading the thread which has the very answer s/he's looking for, s/he asks the question again, at the tail end of the thread.

Why not just start a new thread if you want fresh answers? Or just read the darn thread to find your answer.

If the person is questioning a specific post in the ancient thread, okay, I get that. But to just random search out your subject, don't bother reading it and add your question (that has been answered in the thread already) to the end is just plain laziness.

Now someone might respond to my petty annoyance here and say "maybe they don't know how forums work" but seriously come on. It's 2019. Is there anyone under the age of 75 who doesn't know how forums work? 

Besides, I would then refer to my earlier comment: Read the thread.


----------



## Lurcherlad

As above and please check the date of the last postings as with these ancient resurrected threads the OP and most posters will have left the forum years ago.


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> Me: When?
> 
> Other person: Oh I'm free any time you pick.
> 
> Me: xday at x oclock.
> 
> OP: no, no can't do that.
> 
> me: y day at y:30?
> 
> OP: no, sorry.
> 
> Me: when CAN you do it?
> 
> OP: any time, I'll let you decide.
> 
> We might finally reach a date.
> 
> Then likely as not OP will cancel or say they have to cut it short at the last minute "sorry can't do that have a conflict".
> 
> I have a friend who does this and I have a person who helps me with things around the house (like taking my ac out for me) who does this. Both of them are retired. I am not.


I must add my Aunt to this list. I'd forgotten she does this to me too. She did it to me over the summer, changed our meet date 3 times, the first time cancelling on the DAY, then saying yes, then no, to two more dates before we finally met, and now has done it again. She also is retired. Do they just decide something better has come along? Or do they hope something better will come along? Really it's most insulting. I am the only one who works and my weekends are precious. If I reserve a day with someone I expect them to honor it. Sure emergencies and unforeseen events happen sometimes, but these people do this to me all the time.

Near the end of August I said I was free on September 14, Sept 21st or October 5th. She said couldn't do any of those but how about September 28th or October 19th? I took October 19th (and subsequently planned something with another friend J on the 12th and another friend D on Oct 5 and left the 28th of Sept free for myself). She's now reneged on the 19th and asked to "go back to" October 5th. I pointed out we'd never scheduled Oct 5th because she said she couldn't, and I was no longer free on that day.

I don't really have anything free for the remainder of the year and anyway, once we're into winter she doesn't like to plan things, and they go to Florida in January until April so I guess we won't be seeing each other again until next spring sometime, when it will start all over again. I'm so disappointed I could just cry. I try to see her three times a year and because of all her change abouts we usually end up only twice and this year it looks like only the once, our meet in July that was supposed to be in early May.

It's the same with my other friend. She's cancelled twice, she's just oh so busy, and now we've missed two dates together and I won't see her until December 23.

I have two sisters, a brother (and his wife, he is retired, she isn't), two other friends (both retired) and an Uncle (and his wife, both retired, they are elderly) who manage to actually keep dates when we make them.


----------



## Sairy

Being wide awake in the middle of the night, unable to get back to sleep, and your partner and pets are all fast asleep and snoring :Shifty


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Sairy said:


> Being wide awake in the middle of the night, unable to get back to sleep, and your partner and pets are all fast asleep and snoring :Shifty


I sympathise! I'm often awake in the night and unable to get back to sleep! I don't have a snoring partner, fortunately, cos the way my menopausal hormones are raging at the moment I would probably try to suffocate said partner with a pillow! Not suggesting you should do that to your snoring partner at all Sairy. Absolutely not!! :Jawdrop:Locktopic
I do have a snoring dog though, but oddly, I really don't mind that, he can snore as much as he likes!


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> I must add my Aunt to this list. I'd forgotten she does this to me too. She did it to me over the summer, changed our meet date 3 times, the first time cancelling on the DAY, then saying yes, then no, to two more dates before we finally met, and now has done it again. She also is retired. Do they just decide something better has come along? Or do they hope something better will come along? Really it's most insulting. I am the only one who works and my weekends are precious. If I reserve a day with someone I expect them to honor it. Sure emergencies and unforeseen events happen sometimes, but these people do this to me all the time.
> 
> Near the end of August I said I was free on September 14, Sept 21st or October 5th. She said couldn't do any of those but how about September 28th or October 19th? I took October 19th (and subsequently planned something with another friend J on the 12th and another friend D on Oct 5 and left the 28th of Sept free for myself). She's now reneged on the 19th and asked to "go back to" October 5th. I pointed out we'd never scheduled Oct 5th because she said she couldn't, and I was no longer free on that day.
> 
> I don't really have anything free for the remainder of the year and anyway, once we're into winter she doesn't like to plan things, and they go to Florida in January until April so I guess we won't be seeing each other again until next spring sometime, when it will start all over again. I'm so disappointed I could just cry. I try to see her three times a year and because of all her change abouts we usually end up only twice and this year it looks like only the once, our meet in July that was supposed to be in early May.
> 
> It's the same with my other friend. She's cancelled twice, she's just oh so busy, and now we've missed two dates together and I won't see her until December 23.
> 
> I have two sisters, a brother (and his wife, he is retired, she isn't), two other friends (both retired) and an Uncle (and his wife, both retired, they are elderly) who manage to actually keep dates when we make them.


I had a couple of friends who used to do this to me. In the end I just withdrew from them as I figured they really just weren't that bothered about me.

Seems I was right because they never made any effort to keep the friendship going.


----------



## Sairy

Bugsys grandma said:


> I sympathise! I'm often awake in the night and unable to get back to sleep! I don't have a snoring partner, fortunately, cos the way my menopausal hormones are raging at the moment I would probably try to suffocate said partner with a pillow! Not suggesting you should do that to your snoring partner at all Sairy. Absolutely not!! :Jawdrop:Locktopic
> I do have a snoring dog though, but oddly, I really don't mind that, he can snore as much as he likes!


Haha don't worry, OH is still living to see another day. I find the animals snoring comforting actually, it's just frustrating when you're the only one who can't sleep.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> I had a couple of friends who used to do this to me. In the end I just withdrew from them as I figured they really just weren't that bothered about me.
> 
> Seems I was right because they never made any effort to keep the friendship going.


The thing is, these are lifelong people in my life. If they were casual relationships I would give up. But I am not willing to let them go. I have spoken up on occasion, but it doesn't make any difference. But since it matters to ME, to keep them in my life, I just gripe about it here.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Things not being a standard size.


I can understand this! My house is slightly wedged shaped....not a right angled corner in the whole place!

On the plus side putting down mouse bait seems to be working. On the minus side I know this because I think I have a mouse decomposing behind my kitchen cabinets.:Shifty I thought the dogs had pooped somewhere inside but realiesed its probably coming from the back where I cant get to.
*sigh* thank goodness for essential oils!:Shy


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> I can understand this! My house is slightly wedged shaped....not a right angled corner in the whole place!
> 
> On the plus side putting down mouse bait seems to be working. On the minus side I know this because I think I have a mouse decomposing behind my kitchen cabinets.:Shifty I thought the dogs had pooped somewhere inside but realiesed its probably coming from the back where I cant get to.
> *sigh* thank goodness for essential oils!:Shy


Ha ha! My house slopes and irrespective of the room you're in, if you spill liquid it runs down into a right hand corner. I've also got a wonky window which made putting up curtains difficult and because the ceiling height varies I'm never quite sure whether my pictures are crooked or straight!


----------



## lorilu

Grocery stores that attempt to rip off the consumer. Yesterday a big stand of "early apples" with a big sign stating $1.49 lb I noted they had two kinds, Cortland and Macs so I took one of each. When ringing up I saw the Cortlands came in at $1.79 lb. I pushed the help button and a kid came over, went and checked the display and came back to tell me only the Macs were $1.49 lb. I chose to make a fuss, as that is just plain misleading to put a big sign up and put apples that are on sale with apples that aren't on sale. I asked for the manager, and when he came over I told him that was just plain wrong to be doing that.

The result was I got both bags for .99 lb which was not my intent, my intent was to let them know I was not fooled and they need to have more respect for their customers.

They rely on people not paying attention when they are rung up. It's downright criminal. I don't know if they altered the display in any way, I won't be back there for a week and by then the sale will be over anyway, but I also wrote a note about it to the corporate office. So many families struggle with their food budget, this is just wrong.

Especially because the Cortlands were much nicer than the Macs. Bigger, fewer bruises. The Macs were puny, and looked more like utility apples.


----------



## lullabydream

The child lock system on washing pods... I know they are there for a reason but I just want to put a load of washing in the machine. Not take 5 minutes getting into a carton to get on tiny little pod thing out, nearly emptying the entire contents on the floor, and just when I think that I have it open, one side locks in yet again!


----------



## catz4m8z

I have a cold......


that is all.:Shifty


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> I have a cold......
> 
> that is all.:Shifty


Ugh! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Guest

Dh stuffing bags in between kitchen appliances instead of putting them in the overflowing bag-cupboard. That irritates me immensely.


----------



## Lurcherlad

1. Sitting in the window of Waitrose to enjoy my free coffee and read the magazine I’ve just purchased, only to realise I’d bought and read it earlier in the week. Twit! 

2. A woman sitting at the other end of the table eating hot spit roast chicken which stunk to high heaven! :Yuck


----------



## Guest

Ahhh doubles of magazines are the worst. sometimes you can return them though!
Can't stand the smell of chicken. Loads love it though


----------



## Lurcherlad

AsahiGo said:


> Ahhh doubles of magazines are the worst. sometimes you can return them though!
> Can't stand the smell of chicken. Loads love it though


I'd already pulled the free seeds off the front 

I left it on the table for someone else to read.


----------



## Guest

That's nice of you


----------



## Sairy

I don't know if this has already been mentioned, but people in supermarkets who are completely oblivious to everyone else around them. Strolling along in the middle of the aisle really slowly in a world of their own so no-one else can get past, or blocking the aisle whilst they have a conversation. Get out of the way!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sairy said:


> I don't know if this has already been mentioned, but people in supermarkets who are completely oblivious to everyone else around them. Strolling along in the middle of the aisle really slowly in a world of their own so no-one else can get past, or blocking the aisle whilst they have a conversation. Get out of the way!!!


Or blocking the aisle by holding the trolley diagonally across as they peruse the shelves


----------



## Siskin

Sairy said:


> I don't know if this has already been mentioned, but people in supermarkets who are completely oblivious to everyone else around them. Strolling along in the middle of the aisle really slowly in a world of their own so no-one else can get past, or blocking the aisle whilst they have a conversation. Get out of the way!!!


This drives me up the wall.

We only supermarket shop once a week and go armed with a list and belt round as quickly as possible. Hubbies in charge of beeping items with the hand held thingy and I'm in charge of the list, trolley and where things go in the bags - something I'm a bit ocd about as I like things of similar type in the same bag, so all fridge stuff together etc. But there is always someone drifting about, changing their minds about direction and gazing at a shelf of stuff blocking me from nipping in and grabbing what I want. By the time we get to the check out I'm ready to run them over with the trolley


----------



## HarlequinCat

I've had it before where one is pushing a trolley and the other is pushing a pram, walking together side by side so slowly and no one can get past....


----------



## Guest

Ahhh, the supermarket, is frustrating. how about people that don't put the divider on the belt? so one has to lie across their groceries to reach to them?


----------



## Sairy

AsahiGo said:


> Ahhh, the supermarket, is frustrating. how about people that don't put the divider on the belt? so one has to lie across their groceries to reach to them?


Yes, and people who don't move along with their shopping so when there is space to start putting your stuff on the belt you can't get to it because they are in the way.


----------



## Beth78

AsahiGo said:


> Ahhh, the supermarket, is frustrating. how about people that don't put the divider on the belt? so one has to lie across their groceries to reach to them?


I once got told off for touching someone else's cabbage trying to get the divider


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> I once got told off for touching someone else's cabbage trying to get the divider


pffft haha! sometimes shopping brings out the worst in people.

Especially in the upcoming months


----------



## Beth78

AsahiGo said:


> pffft haha! sometimes shopping brings out the worst in people.
> 
> Especially in the upcoming months


Ha! Yes true.
"Get your chest of my baubles"


----------



## Guest

Sairy said:


> Yes, and people who don't move along with their shopping so when there is space to start putting your stuff on the belt you can't get to it because they are in the way.


gah, sometimes it's almost passive-aggressive!


----------



## JoanneF

Sairy said:


> people in supermarkets





HarlequinCat said:


> one is pushing a trolley and the other is pushing a pram, walking together side by side so slowly and no one can get past


Oh yes. There should be no more feet on the floor than wheels on the trolley (4 obviously ). So - mum plus child is ok, but if said child can go in the trolley seat, better. Mum plus one child on floor plus one in trolley, also ok. A couple (with child in trolley seat if necessary) also ok. But. Mum, dad, a couple of bored kids and everyone in everyone else's way - no need. And - why do the parent and child parking spaces have to be by the supermarket door? Disabled spaces yes, but family spaces could be anywhere.


----------



## Sairy

Beth78 said:


> I once got told off for touching someone else's cabbage trying to get the divider


LOL that sounds like a euphemism for something else!


----------



## Beth78

Sairy said:


> LOL that sounds like a euphemism for something else!


It does you're right. "Did you just touch my cabbage, step back please!"


----------



## Guest

Hahaha


----------



## Sairy

Oh Christmas shopping is the worst. When you go into the supermarket a few days before Christmas and everyone is filling up their trollies as if all shops are going to be closed for the next month. Kids are screaming, grown-ups are having arguments and in the background the supermarket background music is playing "It's the most wonderful time of the year". Oh the irony!


----------



## Sairy

Beth78 said:


> It does you're right. "Did you just touch my cabbage, step back please!"


I would be furious if someone touched my cabbage! :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

I like a bit of frantic xmas shopping. It isn't the same without it. The apocalypse stock piling is mad though. My local shop is open all day on Christmas day heh. I also hate hearing other peoples' kids. However, my youngest was satan spawn when she was little, and one Christmas, Sainsburys opened up the customer service till for us to get us out the shop


----------



## Beth78

AsahiGo said:


> I like a bit of frantic xmas shopping. It isn't the same without it. The apocalypse stock piling is mad though. My local shop is open all day on Christmas day heh. I also hate hearing other peoples' kids. However, my youngest was satan spawn when she was little, and one Christmas, Sainsburys opened up the customer service till for us to get us out the shop


Our local opened for an hour on Xmas last year, it was carnage. Needless to say the alchohol was the 1st to go. My brother was very proud of his haul


----------



## JoanneF

Beth78 said:


> Our local opened for an hour on Xmas last year, it was carnage. Needless to say the alchohol was the 1st to go. My brother was very proud of his haul


A few years ago our local shop had to close for an hour because after some really heavy snowfall, there were people getting aggressive over bread supplies. But after the Beast from the East snow, we had illicit milk cartels and 'people who knew people' who could get you an egg!


----------



## Lurcherlad

AsahiGo said:


> Ahhh, the supermarket, is frustrating. how about people that don't put the divider on the belt? so one has to lie across their groceries to reach to them?


Actually, the person behind harassing me to grab the divider before it's free or worse leaning past me, tutting and slamming it down between our shopping to make their point is so much more annoying to me! 

Honestly, what's the rush? Just leave a gap, load your shopping onto the belt and when the divider is to hand place it in the gap. Simples 

(Though if you wait 30 seconds I'll do it anyway when I can reach it myself without harassing the person in front of me)

Don't crowd me


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sairy said:


> Yes, and people who don't move along with their shopping so when there is space to start putting your stuff on the belt you can't get to it because they are in the way.


Maybe because the person in front of them hasn't finished and there's nowhere to move forward to without crowding/harassing them?

I like to give people their personal space and avoid ramming them with my trolley 

There isn't a time limit to load the belt


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> I once got told off for touching someone else's cabbage trying to get the divider


Just wait until you can reach it without stretching?


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Just wait until you can reach it without stretching?


This is aldi, no such thing as waiting. You wait you lose .
Survival of the quickest.


----------



## Sairy

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe because the person in front of them hasn't finished and there's nowhere to move forward to without crowding/harassing them?
> 
> I like to give people their personal space and avoid ramming them with my trolley
> 
> There isn't a time limit to load the belt


I don't mind when they can't move. It's when they are just in their own world and won't move that it's annoying. Not that I'm intolerant or anything


----------



## Jackie C

JoanneF said:


> Oh yes. There should be no more feet on the floor than wheels on the trolley (4 obviously ). So - mum plus child is ok, but if said child can go in the trolley seat, better. Mum plus one child on floor plus one in trolley, also ok. A couple (with child in trolley seat if necessary) also ok. But. Mum, dad, a couple of bored kids and everyone in everyone else's way - no need. And - why do the parent and child parking spaces have to be by the supermarket door? Disabled spaces yes, but family spaces could be anywhere.


And then completely ignore their child whilst they run around. I'm fine, but when I go shopping with my mum, she get frightened that children will run into her, especially when they're swinging toys around.

As for parent and child parking spaces next to the doors? That's because the little darlings are ENTITLED.


----------



## Jackie C

Militant preachy aggressive vegans.
I know several vegans, and none of them are preachy. I respect their lifestyle choice and almost admire it as I don't have their self-disipline. But I've been chatting to one on FB who is a friend of a friend. She actually compared me to a paedophille, rapist, murderer and slave owner and actually said, "Yes, I am better than you." 
I was discussing the topic is a rationale manner, I think we all should be cutting down on our meat consumption. But there was literally no point in it as, as she said actually said, "Nothing but 100% agreement" with her.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> She actually compared me to a paedophille, rapist, murderer and slave owner and actually said, "Yes, I am better than you."


ouch!:Wideyed I think its one of those personal things when you go vegan that not everybody has the same reaction as to how they view animals. Some people just hate cruelty to animals because they are living, feeling beings and some people see them as no different then people in which case everything we do to them sounds so much worse. I do understand the viewpoint but...
best to just walk away from those people as they are just going to upset everybody...themselves included!

Im actually peeved today that the weather forecast promised me rain all day and its cleared up! Was looking forward to a nice rainy duvet sunday.:Shifty


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> ouch!:Wideyed I think its one of those personal things when you go vegan that not everybody has the same reaction as to how they view animals. Some people just hate cruelty to animals because they are living, feeling beings and some people see them as no different then people in which case everything we do to them sounds so much worse. I do understand the viewpoint but...
> best to just walk away from those people as they are just going to upset everybody...themselves included!


Thing is, I get it. I understand their POV. But they don't do anything for their cause by being so aggressive. I am trying to cut down on meat and trying to eat more plant-based meals, but I'm finding it hard. Their aggressive attitude isn't welcoming for those who are _trying_ to become vegan, as it was their way and nothing else.

I said a couple of things, but was just insulted, so I've walked away. There was no point in continuing. If they argued intelligently, and said, "I feel 'X'", I wouldn't have an issue.


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Im actually peeved today that the weather forecast promised me rain all day and its cleared up! Was looking forward to a nice rainy duvet sunday.:Shifty


Don't let it stop you! I'm not dressed yet.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Im actually peeved today that the weather forecast promised me rain all day and its cleared up! Was looking forward to a nice rainy duvet sunday


Oh I completely understand this and have felt the same!


----------



## Jesthar

A truly petty one - my Sat Nav cannot pronouce 'millenium' correctly...


----------



## lorilu

I can't seem to pour that first cup of coffee out of the pot without spilling it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The sore throat and irritating cough I caught off MIL, playing havoc with my sleep for the last 2 nights


----------



## Lurcherlad

The latest update on my iPhone doing all sorts of things with my stuff that I don’t want!

I liked it the way it was!


----------



## Dave S

I really think there should also be a thread about thing that annoy you greatly.

I was out with my dogs just now, 4 Collies, and coming back from the fields we have to cross a car park. At that moment 2 of the dogs decided to do a poo on the edge of the tarmac to the grass border.
The only car in the car park was on the opposite side to me. I got some bags out and got the dogs to stay when another car drove in.
This time of the morning it fills up with legless kids being dropped off for school.

I am not kidding, she started to reverse up to me and as I was trying to clear up two lots of mess she sat there, in reverse, reverse lights on, waiting for me to move out of her way.

She actually left a gap of about 5 feet between her car and the end of the car park - not big enough to park another car in.

There was only one other car in the park, a park where you could park about 30 cars.

Unfortunately she had 2 children in the car otherwise she may have learnt an entirely new language!

I was fuming, I have to wonder how she got a driving licence - can't be brain power.


----------



## Jackie C

Dave S said:


> I really think there should also be a thread about thing that annoy you greatly.
> 
> I was out with my dogs just now, 4 Collies, and coming back from the fields we have to cross a car park. At that moment 2 of the dogs decided to do a poo on the edge of the tarmac to the grass border.
> The only car in the car park was on the opposite side to me. I got some bags out and got the dogs to stay when another car drove in.
> This time of the morning it fills up with legless kids being dropped off for school.
> 
> I am not kidding, she started to reverse up to me and as I was trying to clear up two lots of mess she sat there, in reverse, reverse lights on, waiting for me to move out of her way.
> 
> She actually left a gap of about 5 feet between her car and the end of the car park - not big enough to park another car in.
> 
> There was only one other car in the park, a park where you could park about 30 cars.
> 
> Unfortunately she had 2 children in the car otherwise she may have learnt an entirely new language!
> 
> I was fuming, I have to wonder how she got a driving licence - can't be brain power.


Yes, but she can't possibly allow her precious little miracles to walk too far, can she?

Speaking of that, why do supermarkets NEVER clamp down on people who park in disabled bays who are not disabled?


----------



## Dave S

Jackie C said:


> Speaking of that, why do supermarkets NEVER clamp down on people who park in disabled bays who are not disabled?


and why do parents insist on putting their offspring standing in shopping trollies - where I am going to put the food I will purchase. I don't suppose these trollies get cleaned at any time.


----------



## Sairy

Oh on the subject of kids not being able to walk, it really annoys me when parents doing the school run feel the need to park as close to the school as possible. There is a secondary school around the corner from us (so kids are plenty old enough to be able to walk a distance on their own) yet the parents park their cars right at the edge of the junction by the school so the area is packed and it's hard for other cars to get past


----------



## Siskin

Sairy said:


> Oh on the subject of kids not being able to walk, it really annoys me when parents doing the school run feel the need to park as close to the school as possible. There is a secondary school around the corner from us (so kids are plenty old enough to be able to walk a distance on their own) yet the parents park their cars right at the edge of the junction by the school so the area is packed and it's hard for other cars to get past


We have a similar problem with our village school which is in the centre of the village. For years it was a nightmare to go along the road at school when it was going home time. This got worse with after school clubs etc so that the cars parking on narrow village roads went on for several hours. On one occasion an irate fireman came storming into the school as the fire engine couldn't get through to a serious house fire. Finally the school got yellow zig zag lines painted all over the road which is a shame in a pretty Cotswold village, but it was the only thing that stopped cars being parked there, polite notices were ignored and often run over. Now they park in other places round the village near the school blocking those areas up. The village is loathe to allow double yellow line to be painted everywhere to stop this inconsiderate parking, probably would be ignored anyway. There is a large village hall car park close by, but many won't use it because it means walking up and down a steep hill.

A friend of mine was driving through the village and came to the steep bend near my house about half a mile from the school. It's very narrow there and you need to cautiously creep round the bend keeping an eye out for cars coming the other way as large cars cannot pass each other. Every time she crept round the corner a mum driving an enormous 4x4 would be coming the other way making my friend reverse back in order to let them through. When this happened for the fourth car she rolled down the window and said 'this is the fourth time I've had to do this' only to be told by mum that she shouldn't be driving round the village when mums were taking their children home. She didn't seem to notice the irony


----------



## Sairy

Siskin said:


> We have a similar problem with our village school which is in the centre of the village. For years it was a nightmare to go along the road at school when it was going home time. This got worse with after school clubs etc so that the cars parking on narrow village roads went on for several hours. On one occasion an irate fireman came storming into the school as the fire engine couldn't get through to a serious house fire. Finally the school got yellow zig zag lines painted all over the road which is a shame in a pretty Cotswold village, but it was the only thing that stopped cars being parked there, polite notices were ignored and often run over. Now they park in other places round the village near the school blocking those areas up. The village is loathe to allow double yellow line to be painted everywhere to stop this inconsiderate parking, probably would be ignored anyway. There is a large village hall car park close by, but many won't use it because it means walking up and down a steep hill.
> 
> A friend of mine was driving through the village and came to the steep bend near my house about half a mile from the school. It's very narrow there and you need to cautiously creep round the bend keeping an eye out for cars coming the other way as large cars cannot pass each other. Every time she crept round the corner a mum driving an enormous 4x4 would be coming the other way making my friend reverse back in order to let them through. When this happened for the fourth car she rolled down the window and said 'this is the fourth time I've had to do this' only to be told by mum that she shouldn't be driving round the village when mums were taking their children home. She didn't seem to notice the irony


 It really winds me up. Maybe if more kids walked to school there wouldn't be so many issues with obesity.


----------



## Siskin

Sairy said:


> It really winds me up. Maybe if more kids walked to school there wouldn't be so many issues with obesity.


I was a cruel and heartless mum and made my two do the mile walk up the hill to catch the bus to their senior school about ten miles away. My son went to the primary school for a term when we first moved here and he walked.
Mums complain that the road is too busy for their children to walk without appreciating that it's their cars that are making the road busy every morning and afternoon.


----------



## Sairy

Siskin said:


> I was a cruel and heartless mum and made my two do the mile walk up the hill to catch the bus to their senior school about ten miles away. My son went to the primary school for a term when we first moved here and he walked.
> Mums complain that the road is too busy for their children to walk without appreciating that it's their cars that are making the road busy every morning and afternoon.


I used to walk too and my son will also be walking. Apart from anything else it's better for the environment.


----------



## Dave S

The only thing I don't like about living in this house is the fact that it is opposite a primary school gates with all the traffic problems that entails twice a day.
Half a mile at the other end of the road is a primary and a senior school and all the associated parking problems.

So, if I am going out I need to be away before 8am or after 9am and likewise come home after 4pm.

Good news is that this road is 0.6 miles long and between the top of two steep hills so when it snows no-one can get anywhere, no busses, no school run cars, no stroppy parents - BLISS.


----------



## lullabydream

Sairy said:


> I used to walk too and my son will also be walking. Apart from anything else it's better for the environment.


I walked both my children to primary school. There first one was literally round the corner, and still people drove there on my street. 
We moved so there next one (well my eldest got excluded so that's a different situation) was over a mile away and still walked and in the end as my son got older walked the dogs, he walked up to school we went on a walk. My friends are doing this now with their new dog. Both walk with their youngest daughter, one takes her in the school one goes off and walks the dog. I actually thought a bit of rain they would stop but they haven't and their daughter loves going to school albeit not all the way there with the dog. Still parents drive 2 streets away to drop children off. Parking is terrible at the school too.

Am glad you have thought about this already @Sairy

@Siskin my sons secondary school was 20 miles away... Initially the bus stop was just round the corner so I used to joke he chose the secondary school nearest to him.. Then they changed the bus route, not as close but to be honest as he got older him and a few local friends would occasionally meet up and grab stuff from Tesco as teens do.. Since they met up ridiculously early they would get on the school bus about 2 miles away as it was the first pick up. It was a standard rate we paid so no problems and the bus driver got to know them well.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> The only thing I don't like about living in this house is the fact that it is opposite a primary school gates with all the traffic problems that entails twice a day.
> Half a mile at the other end of the road is a primary and a senior school and all the associated parking problems.
> 
> So, if I am going out I need to be away before 8am or after 9am and likewise come home after 4pm.
> 
> Good news is that this road is 0.6 miles long and between the top of two steep hills so when it snows no-one can get anywhere, no busses, no school run cars, no stroppy parents - BLISS.


When we lived in a yorkshire dales village for five years we lived opposite the village primary school. Initially it was fine as there were only 26 children (including my two) and most of them came from the village so no problems with cars. A few years later the school became more popular and children came from further away and arrived by car. The number of times I would come home in my car to find a car parked over the driveway and because I insisted they moved the car so I could get onto my driveway, I would be given filthy looks and muttered curses.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> When we lived in a yorkshire dales village for five years we lived opposite the village primary school. Initially it was fine as there were only 26 children (including my two) and most of them came from the village so no problems with cars. A few years later the school became more popular and children came from further away and arrived by car. The number of times I would come home in my car to find a car parked over the driveway and because I insisted they moved the car so I could get onto my driveway, I would be given filthy looks and muttered curses.


That's terrible


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> People who steal my ideas/theories/suggestions at work or take credit for something


Oh yes - I know someone who tells me things that I told him six months ago!


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> Every time I put OH's meal on the table, he decides a needs a wee


 I have a cat who does that before every dinnertime . . . then comes tearing back in case he missed out on anything.:Cat


----------



## Sairy

Things my animals do that annoy me:

When Holly waits until we have passed a poo bin on walks before doing a poo so I have to carry it for the whole walk.

When the cats do the stinkiest poo in the litter tray when we have guests over (or just before they arrive).


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> Oh yes - I know someone who tells me things that I told him six months ago!


I know someone like that too. lol


----------



## Jackie C

Sairy said:


> Oh on the subject of kids not being able to walk, it really annoys me when parents doing the school run feel the need to park as close to the school as possible. There is a secondary school around the corner from us (so kids are plenty old enough to be able to walk a distance on their own) yet the parents park their cars right at the edge of the junction by the school so the area is packed and it's hard for other cars to get past


I really don't understand why they do this. When you drive past a school, it's shocking how close some parents feel they absolutely HAVE to park. It's as if little precious angel can't walk 30m to a car. (Sadly, there are a small number of children with chronic health conditions who may need to use a wheelchair or can't walk far who would love to).
Why do they think they're entitled to park across private drives? Or entitled to _put children's lives at risk _by parking so close? Children can't see above parked cars and need to cross the road safely, but NO, precious Tarquin can't possibly walk 100 metres to the school. And we wonder why we've got a child obesity problem?

My friend is a single mum (her partner died when the baby was 6 months old), and she managed to take her son to school when he was younger. It was too far to walk, to be fair, but luckily she had a car, but would always park further away for safety.



Siskin said:


> When we lived in a yorkshire dales village for five years we lived opposite the village primary school. Initially it was fine as there were only 26 children (including my two) and most of them came from the village so no problems with cars. A few years later the school became more popular and children came from further away and arrived by car. The number of times I would come home in my car to find a car parked over the driveway and because I insisted they moved the car so I could get onto my driveway, I would be given filthy looks and muttered curses.


That's because they're ENTITLED. :Meh

The entitlement of some parents is unbelievable. Their child might be the centre of _their _world, but they are not the centre of the universe, nor does the world revolve around them.


----------



## lullabydream

Jackie C said:


> Sadly, there are a small number of children with chronic health conditions who may need to use a wheelchair or can't walk far who would love to


If this is the case, parents are usually entitled to transport free of charge to help congestion per se at schools.
Transport often shared if need be with others. It's not just for those who attend special schools, it's for those individuals to meet particular needs.


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> The only thing I don't like about living in this house is the fact that it is opposite a primary school gates with all the traffic problems that entails twice a day.
> Half a mile at the other end of the road is a primary and a senior school and all the associated parking problems.
> 
> So, if I am going out I need to be away before 8am or after 9am and likewise come home after 4pm.
> 
> Good news is that this road is 0.6 miles long and between the top of two steep hills so when it snows no-one can get anywhere, no busses, no school run cars, no stroppy parents - BLISS.


Same here ! We have a quite a few primary and senior school with in a small area and all been built on and pupils added . They increased the primary school opposite me by 200 places a few years ago . Its a nighmare to go anywhere walking or by car at school times . Afternnoons is worse as they come early to get a place to park and wait for their kids. A lot of the cars are massive 4 wheel drives and take up much more space than an ordinary car . They double park , park too far on the pavement , block the drives all the time .


----------



## Jackie C

kimthecat said:


> Same here ! We have a quite a few primary and senior school with in a small area and all been built on and pupils added . They increased the primary school opposite me by 200 places a few years ago . Its a nighmare to go anywhere walking or by car at school times . Afternnoons is worse as they come early to get a place to park and wait for their kids. A lot of the cars are massive 4 wheel drives and take up much more space than an ordinary car . They double park , park too far on the pavement , block the drives all the time .


It's shocking. I think they're completely oblivious to the irony. The council should put up signs with warnings about parking across driveways, parking on pavements, etc, as well as extending those yellow zig-zag lines. They should pay a traffic warden to patrol around school leaving time, they'd make a heap of money and recoop the cost of a the traffic wardens wages!


----------



## Sairy

There was something nice about walking to and from school as a child. I used to walk with friends and we used to call for each other on the way. Mind you the whole school system is different these days and kids don't automatically go to the school in their catchment area so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## lorilu

Sairy said:


> There was something nice about walking to and from school as a child. I used to walk with friends and we used to call for each other on the way. Mind you the whole school system is different these days and kids don't automatically go to the school in their catchment area so maybe that has something to do with it.


I loved walking to school too. Both as a grade school kid and high school teenager. School buses were nightmares. I didn't have a parent to drive me, my mother left for work before we were even awake most of the time.

But I loved walking to school and would not have anted to be driven.


----------



## Jackie C

We walked to school, because that's what kids did.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We walked to both our schools.

Kids went to their local school back then though.


----------



## Calvine

I think I have mentioned this before on PF, tho' not necessarily on this thread. I cannot abide sitting next to a man on a bus who insists on sitting with his legs wide apart; bus seats are barely big enough for one person, hence this results in him having one and a half seats and me clinging on for dear life on half a seat. Manspreading - yuk.


----------



## Calvine

Sairy said:


> There was something nice about walking to and from school as a child. I used to walk with friends and we used to call for each other on the way. Mind you the whole school system is different these days and kids don't automatically go to the school in their catchment area so maybe that has something to do with it.


And they now get free travel I believe.


----------



## Beth78

Calvine said:


> I think I have mentioned this before on PF, tho' not necessarily on this thread. I cannot abide sitting next to a man on a bus who insists on sitting with his legs wide apart; bus seats are barely big enough for one person, hence this results in him having one and a half seats and me clinging on for dear life on half a seat. Manspreading - yuk.


Yes this is very true, the best remedy I've found is to "accidentally" knock a knee with your bag whilst sitting down. Works every time


----------



## lullabydream

Calvine said:


> And they get free travel I believe


No they don't get free travel. Has to be classed as the nearest school within the catchment area.

Of course there will be always parents who decline free travel and take their child themselves, often deeming age as a problem. Which is silly as for example most of a village will possibly be travelling by bus, which are often small 16 seater minibuses. Some policies will have another adult to assist so parents can pass on information, help with the children if need be etc


----------



## Calvine

lullabydream said:


> No they don't get free travel. Has to be classed as the nearest school within the catchment area.


 Yes, and that is free; they can use their passes during the holidays too?


----------



## Calvine

Beth78 said:


> Yes this is very true, the best remedy I've found is to "accidentally" knock a knee with your bag whilst sitting down. Works every time


 I wonder what happens when you have two men sitting next to each other, both determined to out-manspread the other.


----------



## SusieRainbow

People who pile their shopping on the seat next to them and make no attempt to move them as the bus/train carriage fills up.
This happened on a train journey once, seat full of bags and passengers standing all the way along. No-one asked for it to be moved, the selfish passenger had head-phones in, eyes closed, in his own little world !


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> I wonder what happens when you have two men sitting next to each other, both determined to out-manspread the other.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> I wonder what happens when you have two men sitting next to each other, both determined to out-manspread the other.


It's similar to elbow wars on a plane. Why do some men feel the need to use both elbow rests? Oh, and don't get me started on people who are too big for the seats and take up valuable inches of my chair. (We're not talking height here, we're talking roundness). I pay the same price for a chair as you.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> It's similar to elbow wars on a plane. Why do some men feel the need to use both elbow rests? Oh, and don't get me started on people who are too big for the seats and take up valuable inches of my chair. (We're not talking height here, we're talking roundness). I pay the same price for a chair as you.


Yes, this too. One flight I was next a huge guy _in shorts ! _The feeling of his naked flesh next to me was most unpleasant.


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, this too. One flight I was next a huge guy _in shorts ! _The feeling of his naked flesh next to me was most unpleasant.


Ew!


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, this too. One flight I was next a huge guy _in shorts ! _The feeling of his naked flesh next to me was most unpleasant.


Ewwww. :Meh


----------



## lullabydream

Calvine said:


> Yes, and that is free; they can use their passes during the holidays too?


Sorry I thought you were quoting Sairy about people choosing schools out of catchment areas... Which is not free and still isn't as simple as within a catchment area. Often free transport applies to the nearest school. As stated here often there are several in a catchment area. Parents given freedom of choice to choose doesn't mean that they they get their choice, get the nearest school and often in towns its deemed suitable to get there too. Even though in terms of say designated school is x amount away, where school is which hypothetically is in the free travel area its not often the case if you live in a city or town due to their own transport systems. It's pretty complex and many people struggle to get the education they want due to this, some can just be pathetic to be honest and will argue the toss over anything. 
Then a lot of LAs won't offer free transport for children aged over 16. Even though again a grey area for children staying in education due to laws of the land..

As for free transport throughout holidays depends how its delivered. Many LAs use private companies to transport children to and from school. 
Secondary school age, many parents are paying for bus passes to keep costs down because for all the will in the world Secondary schools aren't always close. Yes this would allow travel. Although I know my nephew biked to school as he would rather have the money for the bus for other things and have a lie in! However he's braver than me cycling through rush hour traffic in a city.

It's all very complex how transport works to be honest, and how different LAs work. Yes many do have free transport, not everyone uses it sadly who is entitled to it. However as I think it's already stated far too often people within walking distance just can't be bothered and would rather jump in a car so they can have a lie in and am probably talking parents rather than anyone else!


----------



## Siskin

Today’s whinge? Passwords

Just spent the last hour resetting something. 
You can barely do anything without some password or two needed. They tell you to ha e a password that is unique, has upper and lower case and numbers, isn’t something personal just random and then expect you to memorise it and not write it down. Exasperating.

We have a password manager, but you have to remember the password for that and then there’s things it can help you with when you have to pick certain characters from the password that you’ve instantly recalled and not written down anywhere.


----------



## Sairy

When Nik and I went to a birth workshop a few weeks ago we were getting irritated by the other people at the workshop. The lady sat next to me was breathing really loudly. Nik said she thought it was me at first and was about to punch me lol!

The person sat in front of Nik kept fidgeting so Nik had to keep adjusting so she could see. Then the person next to her kept tapping her feet together the whole way through


----------



## Sairy

Siskin said:


> Today's whinge? Passwords
> 
> Just spent the last hour resetting something.
> You can barely do anything without some password or two needed. They tell you to ha e a password that is unique, has upper and lower case and numbers, isn't something personal just random and then expect you to memorise it and not write it down. Exasperating.
> 
> We have a password manager, but you have to remember the password for that and then there's things it can help you with when you have to pick certain characters from the password that you've instantly recalled and not written down anywhere.


Oh yes passwords are so annoying. You end up having different passwords for different things because some insist that you change your password every so often and then some won't let you use a password you have used previously. I often end up having to click on "forgot your password".


----------



## Calvine

lullabydream said:


> Sorry I thought you were quoting Sairy about people choosing schools out of catchment areas... Which is not free and still isn't as simple as within a catchment area. Often free transport applies to the nearest school. As stated here often there are several in a catchment area. Parents given freedom of choice to choose doesn't mean that they they get their choice, get the nearest school and often in towns its deemed suitable to get there too. Even though in terms of say designated school is x amount away, where school is which hypothetically is in the free travel area its not often the case if you live in a city or town due to their own transport systems. It's pretty complex and many people struggle to get the education they want due to this, some can just be pathetic to be honest and will argue the toss over anything.
> Then a lot of LAs won't offer free transport for children aged over 16. Even though again a grey area for children staying in education due to laws of the land..
> 
> As for free transport throughout holidays depends how its delivered. Many LAs use private companies to transport children to and from school.
> Secondary school age, many parents are paying for bus passes to keep costs down because for all the will in the world Secondary schools aren't always close. Yes this would allow travel. Although I know my nephew biked to school as he would rather have the money for the bus for other things and have a lie in! However he's braver than me cycling through rush hour traffic in a city.
> 
> It's all very complex how transport works to be honest, and how different LAs work. Yes many do have free transport, not everyone uses it sadly who is entitled to it. However as I think it's already stated far too often people within walking distance just can't be bothered and would rather jump in a car so they can have a lie in and am probably talking parents rather than anyone else!


Yes, agree, it's no wonder we are the ''heart attack capital'' of Europe (so I read) - lack of exercise and poor diet being the main contributors. Children will jump on a bus for one or two stops and so many people seem unable to go from a to b without stuffing food into their mouths. A guy I know, retired policeman with a decent pension, was discussing his income with his son who informed him, ''Heavens, Dad, we spend more than on takeaway''.


----------



## Cleo38

SusieRainbow said:


> People who pile their shopping on the seat next to them and make no attempt to move them as the bus/train carriage fills up.
> This happened on a train journey once, seat full of bags and passengers standing all the way along. No-one asked for it to be moved, the selfish passenger had head-phones in, eyes closed, in his own little world !


Hahahaha! Dependent on my mood I will often make a bee-line for those people & take great pleasure asking them to move their stuff!


----------



## ForestWomble

A petty annoyange of mine is when someone tells you that they don't know why you feel *insert emotion here* (i.e. depressed) when lots of people have it worse then you do. 
Helpful? I think not!
Maybe it's helpful to some people but personally it makes me feel worse because I then feel guilty for feeling depressed/anxious etc and like I shouldn't feel like that


----------



## lullabydream

ForestWomble said:


> A petty annoyange of mine is when someone tells you that they don't know why you feel *insert emotion here* (i.e. depressed) when lots of people have it worse then you do.
> Helpful? I think not!
> Maybe it's helpful to some people but personally it makes me feel worse because I then feel guilty for feeling depressed/anxious etc and like I shouldn't feel like that


Mental Health is not a competition. So am with you on that.


----------



## Beth78

ForestWomble said:


> A petty annoyange of mine is when someone tells you that they don't know why you feel *insert emotion here* (i.e. depressed) when lots of people have it worse then you do.
> Helpful? I think not!
> Maybe it's helpful to some people but personally it makes me feel worse because I then feel guilty for feeling depressed/anxious etc and like I shouldn't feel like that


Yes I agree completely. You should never feel guilty for feeling the way you do.


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> A petty annoyange of mine is when someone tells you that they don't know why you feel *insert emotion here* (i.e. depressed) when lots of people have it worse then you do.
> Helpful? I think not!
> Maybe it's helpful to some people but personally it makes me feel worse because I then feel guilty for feeling depressed/anxious etc and like I shouldn't feel like that


I used to have a friend who was constantly telling me how to feel. We were friends a long time, 15 years, and she didn't start that until she went on disability and started staying home and watching Oprah all the time. It got so I stopped telling her anything important because she always had some criticism or judgement about my feelings and how I SHOULD feel or what I SHOULD do. I just wanted to be heard you know?

I pulled away then she started moaning about how "disconnected" we had become. I told her why I was pulling away and she said she just couldn't "relate" to that and more about connection and relating.

I gave up and just stopped. I actually miss our earlier friendship. I don't know what happened to her to make her become so judgmental but life is difficult enough without that kind of "friendship".

Incidentally I never ever did that to her. I listened to all her stuff, if she asked for advice (rarely) I gave my opinion, but mostly I just listened...congratulated or commiserated,whatever the occasion demanded, you know? Why is that so hard for some people to do?


----------



## Jesthar

Another day, another user who expects mindreading as a service...

User: I can't download the data, it won't let me! Do you know another way I can download the data?
Me: Apologies, what exactly are you trying to do? (perfectly valid question given the system has 8+ terabytes of data on it!)
User: It won't let me download the data!
Me: OK, what data where?
User: The data, I need to put it in a spreadsheet!

(Me, privately: :Banghead)


----------



## Lurcherlad

Having the plumber here working on the boiler while I feel so rough with my cold and just want to go to sleep.


----------



## margy

Rude shop assistants!


----------



## SusieRainbow

ForestWomble said:


> A petty annoyange of mine is when someone tells you that they don't know why you feel *insert emotion here* (i.e. depressed) when lots of people have it worse then you do.
> Helpful? I think not!
> Maybe it's helpful to some people but personally it makes me feel worse because I then feel guilty for feeling depressed/anxious etc and like I shouldn't feel like that


100% agree there !
I had quite bad post-natal depression after my son was born, my next-door neighbour who was really a very kind person but un-imaginative, coudn't understand it. She said ' I don't know what you've got to be depressed about, you have a lovely husband and home and 2 beautiful children , what more could you want ?'
Another friend said ' well, I don't have time to be depressed' ! As if you've set a day aside to wallow in misery .:Banghead
I did find that most unhelpful.


----------



## Beth78

SusieRainbow said:


> 100% agree there !
> I had quite bad post-natal deprssion after my son was born, my next-door neighbour who was really a very kind person but un-imaginative, coudn't understand it. She said ' I don't know what you've got to be depressed about, you have a lovely husband and home and 2 beautiful children , what more could you want ?'
> Another friend said ' well, I don't have time to be depressed' ! As if you've set a day aside to wallow in misery .:Banghead
> I did find that most unhelpful.


That's just rude and unkind 
Some people have no idea, even in this day and age.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Beth78 said:


> That's just rude and unkind
> Some people have no idea, even in this day and age.


To be fair this was 36 years ago , but even so PND was well known about. I can still feel that pinch of pain from those remarks.


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> Rude shop assistants!


Yes agreed.
I have also seen customers get very rude without cause as well though.
1, at the primark customer services a customer got angry at the staff, threw a coat hanger at her. Fortunately the hanger rebounded off the desk and hit her in the face. Instant karma!
2, in Thorntons I watched someone throw a chocolate bar at my friend's face because he said something was out of stock


----------



## Beth78

SusieRainbow said:


> To be fair this was 36 years ago , but even so PND was well known about. I can still feel that pinch of pain from those remarks.


I hate the sticks and stones rhyme. It's so untrue, words can hurt long after a wound has healed.


----------



## lorilu

People with poor trail etiquette. Sister and I had a fabulous hike yesterday, climbing one of the "over 3500 ft" peaks in my mountain range. We've done this hike many times, so no surprises, but whew it was crowded. I've never seen that trail so busy. And there were a lot of large groups. With that many people of course comes problems. The poor etiquette comes in when you find trash on the trail, unleashed dogs, and a large group who parked themselves on the famous overlook (the only place there is a view on the trail) and stayed there. A large group like that, on a busy day, should move back a bit if they plan to sit and eat their lunch, not monopolize the only view. No one else coming through could get close. That's just plain rude.


----------



## Jackie C

People who give their young children energy drinks.


----------



## lorilu

I bit the inside of my lower lip the other day. So it's got a welt. So of course I keep biting it again, so it is never going to heal. 

[email protected]#$%^&* OUCH [email protected]#$%^&*!


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> When the librarian hands you the book you've just checked out and says "Oh I read that. I didn't like the ending". WTH? Did I ask her for her opinion? NO! Do I want her opinion before I've even had a chance to read it? NO!
> 
> Even a friend would know better than to say something like that before someone else read the book. You wait until AFTER they read it to tell them what you think. You'd think the librarian would know that.
> 
> I was really annoyed. I like the book very much, in fact have trouble putting it down..but all the time I keep thinking about this bad ending. It's so annoying!
> 
> What I said to her when she said that to me was "I'll try to forget you said that". But of course I have not been able to do that. Grr.


Really this woman has no sense of tact at ALL. Or no sensor on her brain. I ran into her at the vet this morning. (to clarify things, we work for the same municipality, me in finance, she is the librarian, so we do encounter each other fairly often)

Anyway so I'm sitting there with my cat waiting to be taken in and she comes out of a room. I said Hello (name). "OH!" she says. "What happened to your hair?" I just looked at her. She then said..."oh. It's so short! I guess you got it cut?"

Considering I DO get my hair cut every 4 months, and the cut is always the same, short, it seemed an odd thing to say to me. Clearly she didn't LIKE the shortness of it lol.

Instead of responding to her personal comments, I asked her why she was there, she had to leave her cat for a dental. I commiserated on how awful it was to have to leave them and she left. Still staring at my head.

But really, I understand if people don't like someone's haircut, but why mention it? If you don't like it, don't say anything. You can always tell. Some people don't notice. Some people say "Oh I love your haircut!"

The ones you can tell don't like it say things like "Oh you got your hair cut" (and nothing else) or "do you like your hair cut?" (implying they don't and how could I possibly)

Or in the case of a close co-worker: "your hair is too short". I stick my tongue out at her and laugh. That's our thing.

I do find it funny most of the time, but really, why do people always feel the need to make such personal remarks. If it's a compliment, yeah I get it and I like to compliment people too, but all the rest...I don't care if you like my hair short short. I like it.


----------



## Jaf

I have to admit that the first time I saw a family member for nearly a year I blurted out “your hair’s short”. I was just so surprised. I then apparently forgot that it used to be long as she laughed about it a few days later and I had no idea what she was talking about.

I also said to my mum’s friend that I was thinking about getting my hair cut “but not like yours, I couldn’t be bothered with all that!” She’d just had a cut so her hair was wonky, looked great but difficult to manage. I tried to explain and I think she understood what I meant but she grew it out and looks like wurzel gummage now.

Anyway I apologise to anyone that I offend! I blame my mouth, it’s too fast for my dim-witted brain.


----------



## Jesthar

When you compose an absolutely perfect sentance for a tricky e-mail in your head, get half way through typing it - and realise you've forgotten the end of it! :Banghead


----------



## Sairy

When you type a long, detailed reply to a thread on PF and when you click on "post reply" it doesn't work because the thread has since been locked :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I must add my Aunt to this list. I'd forgotten she does this to me too. She did it to me over the summer, changed our meet date 3 times, the first time cancelling on the DAY, then saying yes, then no, to two more dates before we finally met, and now has done it again. She also is retired. Do they just decide something better has come along? Or do they hope something better will come along? Really it's most insulting. I am the only one who works and my weekends are precious. If I reserve a day with someone I expect them to honor it. Sure emergencies and unforeseen events happen sometimes, but these people do this to me all the time.
> 
> Near the end of August I said I was free on September 14, Sept 21st or October 5th. She said couldn't do any of those but how about September 28th or October 19th? I took October 19th (and subsequently planned something with another friend J on the 12th and another friend D on Oct 5 and left the 28th of Sept free for myself). She's now reneged on the 19th and asked to "go back to" October 5th. I pointed out we'd never scheduled Oct 5th because she said she couldn't, and I was no longer free on that day.
> 
> I don't really have anything free for the remainder of the year and anyway, once we're into winter she doesn't like to plan things, and they go to Florida in January until April so I guess we won't be seeing each other again until next spring sometime, when it will start all over again. I'm so disappointed I could just cry. I try to see her three times a year and because of all her change abouts we usually end up only twice and this year it looks like only the once, our meet in July that was supposed to be in early May.
> 
> It's the same with my other friend. She's cancelled twice, she's just oh so busy, and now we've missed two dates together and I won't see her until December 23.
> 
> I have two sisters, a brother (and his wife, he is retired, she isn't), two other friends (both retired) and an Uncle (and his wife, both retired, they are elderly) who manage to actually keep dates when we make them.


That's very sad @lorilu , but unfortunately some people just don't think how their actions might affect someone else, or maybe don't even realise that what they're doing is hurtful.
Try not to feel too upset about it. Just concentrate on the lovely family and friends who *dont* let you down.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A woman I see out when walking Jack was equally rude when I decided to give up dying my hair and give in to the grey.

Every time she saw me she remarked how much the grey would age me and suggested I reconsider 

I’m 59 btw.

I did say how I was really past caring what age people thought I looked and that I hated having to constantly cover the roots (which she should do more often than she does herself, incidentally )

Thankfully, she’s finally got used to it and has stopped insulting me!


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> A woman I see out when walking Jack was equally rude when I decided to give up dying my hair and give in to the grey.
> 
> Every time she saw me she remarked how much the grey would age me and suggested I reconsider
> 
> I'm 59 btw.
> 
> I did say how I was really past caring what age people thought I looked and that I hated having to constantly cover the roots (which she should do more often than she does herself, incidentally )
> 
> Thankfully, she's finally got used to it and has stopped insulting me!


Hahaha... My friend Sandra knows someone like that.. I was sat with her at our local retail park a few years ago. Sandra's in her 70s..and she goes her she comes, named the person and she said the first thing she will say, haven't you put on weight, then my hair needs cutting, why don't you dress younger. I don't think my friend Sandra dresses old, she's never looks big to me and I don't mind her hair at all... Ironically this woman who did say all these things, was far larger than my friend, wore extremely aging make up and rather odd cloth choices. As my friend Sandra says, she would never say anything like that to a so called friend nor acquitance live and let live, but it gets tedious hearing it every time you see someone


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> A woman I see out when walking Jack was equally rude when I decided to give up dying my hair and give in to the grey.
> 
> Every time she saw me she remarked how much the grey would age me and suggested I reconsider
> 
> I'm 59 btw.
> 
> I did say how I was really past caring what age people thought I looked and that I hated having to constantly cover the roots (which she should do more often than she does herself, incidentally )
> 
> Thankfully, she's finally got used to it and has stopped insulting me!


I'm 59 too. I stopped dying my hair 3 years ago. It's freedom like I haven't known in 26 years. (I started coloring when I was 30). Also, sometimes people I haven't seen in a long time (more than 3 years) don't recognize me and walk right past without seeing me. I love that!


----------



## lullabydream

When your son cooks, use bowls for individual ingredients like he's on some cooking show on how to cook... Looks like my entire contents of my kitchen cupboards have been used for one thing or another!


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> When your son cooks, use bowls for individual ingredients like he's on some cooking show on how to cook... Looks like my entire contents of my kitchen cupboards have been used for one thing or another!


Hy husband has cooked lasagne fo tea tonight - he does this occasionally so a nice treat. I was upstairs having a shower after a couple of hours of hacking and slashing the growth in the garden. Came down to smell a lovely aroma from the cooker and the kitchen suspiciously clean and tidy. Normally he's like your son and uses everything he can find. I'm now wondering where he's put it all and when I'm going to find it:Wideyed


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Hy husband has cooked lasagne fo tea tonight - he does this occasionally so a nice treat. I was upstairs having a shower after a couple of hours of hacking and slashing the growth in the garden. Came down to smell a lovely aroma from the cooker and the kitchen suspiciously clean and tidy. Normally he's like your son and uses everything he can find. I'm now wondering where he's put it all and when I'm going to find it:Wideyed


I wouldn't mind so much... I spent years showing them as children how to zero the scale etc to use less pots with the emphasis on less washing up... As I have had to do the opposite at work measuring things out. Just finished putting the stuff away now after walking the dogs, washing up.

I also got snapped at for being in the kitchen after running out in the rain to bring his washing in whilst he cooked.. Did you have to do it now he asked. Well I didn't know if it was going to be a massive down pour or shower so err on side of caution... If he had cluttered every side with stuff there would have been loads of room. My other, younger son does his own washing. Am just a mug. Rant over.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Bus Drivers who drive straight past you when you've been waiting 20 minutes and there isn't another bus for 1/2 an hour !


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> I'm 59 too. I stopped dying my hair 3 years ago. It's freedom like I haven't known in 26 years. (I started coloring when I was 30). Also, sometimes people I haven't seen in a long time (more than 3 years) don't recognize me and walk right past without seeing me. I love that!


I havent dyed mine for at least 10 years and there is plenty of grey...and Im only 46! Im just too lazy to deal with the roots so Id rather be a premature old lady!



Siskin said:


> I'm now wondering where he's put it all and when I'm going to find it:Wideyed


wait...your annoyed coz its too tidy!!?
:Wacky

Had a horrible nights sleep last night coz...insomnia, then had to sit through an incredibly boring study day today for work. I swear it sounded like the teacher from Charlie Brown (wahwahwahwahwahwahwah:Bored) and I kept getting picked on for stuff coz I was sat near the front.


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> wait...your annoyed coz its too tidy!!?
> :Wacky


Ha ha, I guess it does look like that.
It's just that I know there will be a mess and it will be me washing up whether I made the meal or not.

PS did find it all eventually, he had put it in the sink in the utility room which is t exactly close by


----------



## HarlequinCat

SusieRainbow said:


> Bus Drivers who drive straight past you when you've been waiting 20 minutes and there isn't another bus for 1/2 an hour !


So annoying, I've had that where they are so late they just whizz past to try and make up the time.

To add to that, maniac bus drivers that think they are on a race track and belt it around a corner on a narrow road, only to slam on their brakes to stop crashing into an oncoming car. I almost went head first into the seats below me, luckily I manage to hold on.


----------



## Guest

Can I add to this thread - people that stand in front of my house for ages having a conversation.

At least speak louder so I can hear it as well as see it


----------



## SusieRainbow

AsahiGo said:


> Can I add to this thread - people that stand in front of my house for ages having a conversation.
> 
> At least speak louder so I can hear it as well as see it


I agree with that because it drives Bobby into a barking, crazy frenzy. And you should just hear the dog !


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> I agree with that because it drives Bobby into a barking, crazy frenzy !


Yep, I've got one that will sit on the windowsill like a cat.

A big, noisy, Labrador - shaped cat.


----------



## catz4m8z

petty things that annoyed me-
neighbours were partying loudly til 3am and I couldnt sleep. Plus I always wake up early regardless of when I go to sleep so...grrrrrr!

petty things that must of annoyed neighbours-
that the first thing I did when I got up was put a load of washing on and loudly swept the house....I didnt need to, just felt like it. bwa ha ha!!:Smug


----------



## Happy Paws2

I neighbour came round about an hour ago ask if I could lend her have some butter as they were getting ready for a christening later and they had just 8 more rolls to do. She said she would replace it, so she bought back when she'd finished, she had put the whole block in the microwave I got back almost completely melted in a bowl. Why didn't she just put in the small amount needed.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> When your son cooks, use bowls for individual ingredients like he's on some cooking show on how to cook... Looks like my entire contents of my kitchen cupboards have been used for one thing or another!


 He could be on next years bake off.


----------



## Beth78

People assuming that "because you are young and have no children" you have nothing to worry about.
Also the phrase "cheer up it'll never happen"
I have a resting stress face, leave me alone


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> People assuming that "because you are young and have no children" you have nothing to worry about.
> Also the phrase "cheer up it'll never happen"
> I have a resting stress face, leave me alone


I hate it when people say "cheer up it'll never happen" - maybe it just has?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Watching tasty, generous roast dinners being dished up in front of me as I queue, yet I can’t have one as I don’t eat meat 

It just takes a little bit of effort to offer an alternative to the usual pork, beef, lamb etc.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> He could be on next years bake off.


He does burning hot, Japanese, Chinese type food. My other son does amazing cookies and a great salt and pepper chicken, a far better risotto than I can do and his speciality is bacon and courgette pasta.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sitting in the window of Waitrose, drinking my free coffee....

1. Parents who are packing and paying for shopping nearby, let their “little darlings” wander over to the bar and stools - one brat then proceeds to mess up all the sugars, stirrers etc. (now pawed by said brat’s no doubt dirty fingers :Yuck). Brat glances at me .... I bite my tongue .... :Bored

2. Bloke sat outside with big dog on flexi oblivious to dog cocking it’s leg up and tying itself in knots round the tables and chairs - nearly having the whole lot over


----------



## Boxer123

My constantly wet running shoes stinking out my house.


----------



## kimthecat

Beth78 said:


> People assuming that "because you are young and have no children" you have nothing to worry about.
> Also the phrase "cheer up it'll never happen"
> I have a resting stress face, leave me alone


Oh I hate that phrase.  Someone said that to me once and I said my dads just died , which he had. and that shut them up !


----------



## kimthecat

I hate the way that TV channels move the times of regular programmes to late at night . Lethal Weapon is now on after 11 and it used to be 9 pm.


----------



## Guest

Having to be polite to the local drug dealers so they don't cause us any problems


----------



## Jesthar

Lurcherlad said:


> I hate it when people say "cheer up it'll never happen" - maybe it just has?


With you on that. I was never more glad I DIDN'T say that (and I very nearly did, changed my mind at the last second) when I arrived at secondary school one Monday morning and everyone was looking decidely down. Instead, I asked what was up, and got the reply "Haven't you heard? <Boy in our year> collapsed and died on the football pitch yesterday" He really was one of the nicest, kindest lads in the year, too. Turned out to be a heart defect even the autopsy was lucky to detect, literally a ticking time bomb... 



kimthecat said:


> I hate the way that TV channels move the times of regular programmes to late at night . Lethal Weapon is now on after 11 and it used to be 9 pm.


Hate to say this, but that usually means they aren't getting a decent enough audience to continue in a primetime slot, and are probably on their way to being cancelled...


----------



## kimthecat

Jesthar said:


> Hate to say this, but that usually means they aren't getting a decent enough audience to continue in a primetime slot, and are probably on their way to being cancelled...


 Nooooo !


----------



## lorilu

People who bring their pets to work. I know I'm in the minority on that but it really annoys me. L, all proud of her new puppy (with cropped ears no less) carrying her around yesterday. I think she was disappointed in my less than enthusiastic response as everyone else was swarming and oohing and awwing. I am happy to look at pictures of people's pets, but not really interested in meeting them, frankly. What a grouch, eh?


----------



## lullabydream

lorilu said:


> What a grouch, eh?


Absolutely!!!!

I honestly don't think all dogs are suitable for a work environment to be honest, am sure some would be happier at home, some love it or are happy to snuggle down and sleep and that's fair enough, get breaks in the day so there isn't no right or wrong answer


----------



## Lurcherlad

And I’d have had to comment on the cropped ears!


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> And I'd have had to comment on the cropped ears!


It may not have been the owner who cropped the pup.


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> It may not have been the owner who cropped the pup.


No, I know but unless it was a rescue, I'd (rightly or wrongly) assume the owner was ok with it.


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> No, I know but unless it was a rescue, I'd (rightly or wrongly) assume the owner was ok with it.


Hm... to me that's a strange assumption to make. 
There are all sorts of dogs in rescue with cropped ears that I wouldn't turn my nose up at just because their ears are cropped, or tails docked. Just because I took on one of these dogs doesn't mean I'm okay with ear cropping.

I took on Bates who was neutered at 4 months. I'm definitely not okay with neutering that young, but that was not a reason not to take a dog who needed a home....

Granted, in this case it could very well be the owner who deliberately had the ears cropped, but I would hope I would try not to assume without direct information.


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> Hm... to me that's a strange assumption to make.
> There are all sorts of dogs in rescue with cropped ears that I wouldn't turn my nose up at just because their ears are cropped, or tails docked. Just because I took on one of these dogs doesn't mean I'm okay with ear cropping.
> 
> I took on Bates who was neutered at 4 months. I'm definitely not okay with neutering that young, but that was not a reason not to take a dog who needed a home....
> 
> Granted, in this case it could very well be the owner who deliberately had the ears cropped, but I would hope I would try not to assume without direct information.


I said I would comment ... presumably I would hear of the pup's situation and maybe a conversation would ensue?

I didn't say I was going to jump in screaming and shouting 

It's illegal here and not accepted among the general population, thankfully.


----------



## Beth78

When a bus starts driving when your trying to walk up the stairs with a number of bags in hand.
Nearly toppled back down


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> And I'd have had to comment on the cropped ears!


I started to but my phone rang just as I was saying what's wrong with her ears. She scurried off then.


----------



## Guest

When people say "Who's taking who for the walk?!"

Bonus: when person saying it_ doesn't own a dog.
_
Har. Har.


----------



## ForestWomble

AsahiGo said:


> When people say "Who's taking who for the walk?!"
> 
> Bonus: when person saying it_ doesn't own a dog.
> _
> Har. Har.


I always get that saying 'Who's taking who for a walk'. I just smile or/and chuckle out of politeness while wondering when someone is going to come up with something original


----------



## Guest

Ohh, I know... It makes me cringe sometimes.

Had it a lot lately! Oh! and also - 

"That's a real mans' dog, that is"

...

Well what is a 'womans' dog?! A house cat?


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> When people say "Who's taking who for the walk?!"
> 
> Bonus: when person saying it_ doesn't own a dog.
> _
> Har. Har.


I get this all the time with Loki I kind of get it but Sox never pulls I could hold the lead with my little finger and we still get it.


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> I always get that saying 'Who's taking who for a walk'. I just smile or/and chuckle out of politeness while wondering when someone is going to come up with something original


Say "he's half bloodhound"!


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I get this all the time with Loki I kind of get it but Sox never pulls I could hold the lead with my little finger and we still get it.


I think it's one of those 'things' people just say for the sake of saying it! Although, when I've had it said to me, Finn really has been walking me, so can't argue really.


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> I think it's one of those 'things' people just say for the sake of saying it! Although, when I've had it said to me, Finn really has been walking me, so can't argue really.


Yes Loki definitely walks me Sox gets loads of comments about being a big strong boy. Someone wound there car window down yesterday and threw a dog biscuit at us luckily he had his ball and didn't eat it.


----------



## Guest

god, why do people do stuff like that?!

And why are they randomly driving around with dog treats


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> god, why do people do stuff like that?!
> 
> And why are they randomly driving around with dog treats


I had to look at what it was I thought they were throwing rubbish at us so strange. Sox didn't acknowledge it at all. Dog ownership has introduced me to some lovely people but also super strange folk.


----------



## Guest

Bizarre isn't it... Makes me wonder if people go out of their way to wind dogs up. Had a couple of guys trying to call Finn over when he was having a breakdown over a car. I was trying to calm him down and distract him, and they were making stupid noises at him, shouting, banging on things. 

Yeah, most 'dog people' are friendly!


----------



## JohnOffgrid

Vegans

They are petty
They annoy me


----------



## Lurcherlad

Being awake at 0440!


----------



## Lurcherlad

JohnOffgrid said:


> Vegans
> 
> They are petty
> They annoy me


Surely, "some vegans"? 

Some non-vegans are pretty petty too ime


----------



## Bugsys grandma

People who join a forum for pet lovers, to ask where they can buy a pair of rabbits to breed from, to use the young as food.


----------



## Guest

Bugsys grandma said:


> People who join a forum for pet lovers, to ask where they can buy a pair of rabbits to breed from, to use the young as food.


?? What! I missed that one. Surely its a troll?


JohnOffgrid said:


> Vegans
> 
> They are petty
> They annoy me


Militant vegans irk me. I'm not a bad person, I just like cheese!


----------



## picaresque

JohnOffgrid said:


> Vegans
> 
> They are petty
> They annoy me


The evangelical vegan is about as annoying as the 'mmm, bacon' meat eater bore. 
Tip to both - your diet choices aren't a substitute for having a personality.


----------



## O2.0

JohnOffgrid said:


> Vegans
> 
> They are petty
> They annoy me


Are you just trolling here? 
First the meat rabbits thread, now this? 
FWIW, my non-vegan friend raises meat rabbits (and fowl) for her dogs to eat and this vegan dog owner gratefully accepts her shared meat because I know it's an ethical source. I have no issue with humanely raising animals for meat, especially on the small, homestead setting my friend does.

But somehow you're not coming off as a genuine forum member. "Offgrid"? Really? In the UK? Okay then.... 
Apologies if I'm mistaken.



Lurcherlad said:


> Being awake at 0440!


I get up on purpose at this time every weekday :Bag
The upside though is that sleeping until 6am on weekends feels luxurious 

I do love early, early mornings though. That total stillness right before dawn is just magical. This morning I passed a herd of deer bedded down a little off the road (dirt road), and all I could see was the glow of their eyes in my headlamp. I love that they don't even feel the need to get up when they see me


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> Are you just trolling here?
> First the meat rabbits thread, now this?
> FWIW, my non-vegan friend raises meat rabbits (and fowl) for her dogs to eat and this vegan dog owner gratefully accepts her shared meat because I know it's an ethical source. I have no issue with humanely raising animals for meat, especially on the small, homestead setting my friend does.
> 
> But somehow you're not coming off as a genuine forum member. "Offgrid"? Really? In the UK? Okay then....
> Apologies if I'm mistaken.
> 
> I get up on purpose at this time every weekday :Bag
> The upside though is that sleeping until 6am on weekends feels luxurious
> 
> I do love early, early mornings though. That total stillness right before dawn is just magical. This morning I passed a herd of deer bedded down a little off the road (dirt road), and all I could see was the glow of their eyes in my headlamp. I love that they don't even feel the need to get up when they see me


Maybe it's my age (59) , but the combination of the menopause and a bad shoulder disturbing my sleep most nights I find being awake at 0440 and unable to get my full quota (usually up at 0600) just a little too much to bear 

Especially having hiked cross country for nearly 10k yesterday (compared to normal days, that was a lot for me), I was expecting to sleep really well.


----------



## Jason25

Motorcyclists that whizz past you all the way to the front when you're sat in traffic.


----------



## Jaf

I have a motorbike licence. If a motor-biker doesn’t filter through to the front of the traffic during the licence test they get failed! For “not making progress” I think.

When I had a tiddly little bike I would get to the front ok, then when the lights changed all the cars would overtake me as aggressively as possible. Scary.


----------



## Lurcherlad

That surprises me.

I think motorcycles should have to behave like a car, especially in traffic queue, which would make it safer for everybody 

On motorways they should only overtake if they can move into a lane - not squeeze between two cars and hurtle along on the white lines which makes them virtually invisible to cars.


----------



## Jaf

Sorry I should have been clearer. The bikes should only filter through when cars are stationary or at very low speed. Really stupid on a motorway! 

Uk Highway Code 88, allows bike to filter.


----------



## Jesthar

Jaf said:


> Uk Highway Code 88, allows bike to filter.


Got no issues with motorbikes doing that, it's the push bikes doing it in certain situations that irks me.

There's a busy stretch of single carriageway road I regularly used to travel with quite a lot of traffic lights at regular intervals. Every now and then when it was busy you would encounter a cyclist who cars would overtake as the traffic allowed, only to have them either weave through the traffic or hop up on the pavement to get to the front of the queue at the next junction (and the next, and the next...) so you could have the joy of being stuck behind them and having to re-overtake all over again... I think one time I overtook the same MAMIL four times!


----------



## Jackie C

picaresque said:


> The evangelical vegan is about as annoying as the 'mmm, bacon' meat eater bore.
> Tip to both - your diet choices aren't a substitute for having a personality.


Agreed, both are annoying!
I have a few vegan friends, and I was commenting on a post of one vegan, saying how much I respect her for taking that "leap" to veganism and her lifestyle and how I was cutting down on meat. A militant vegan started slagging me off and being very aggressive, she even said, quote: "I AM a better person than you". And generally being nasty. She started comparing eating meat to child abuse, rape and slavery.


----------



## Jason25

Jaf said:


> Sorry I should have been clearer. The bikes should only filter through when cars are stationary or at very low speed. Really stupid on a motorway!
> 
> Uk Highway Code 88, allows bike to filter.


I'm just jealous they are getting home quicker than me


----------



## picaresque

Jackie C said:


> Agreed, both are annoying!
> I have a few vegan friends, and I was commenting on a post of one vegan, saying how much I respect her for taking that "leap" to veganism and her lifestyle and how I was cutting down on meat. A militant vegan started slagging me off and being very aggressive, she even said, quote: "I AM a better person than you". And generally being nasty. She started comparing eating meat to child abuse, rape and slavery.


She sounds lovely...
There's always a minority who take up a cause mainly as a boost to their ego. Happens across the board.


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> Agreed, both are annoying!
> I have a few vegan friends, and I was commenting on a post of one vegan, saying how much I respect her for taking that "leap" to veganism and her lifestyle and how I was cutting down on meat. A militant vegan started slagging me off and being very aggressive, she even said, quote: "I AM a better person than you". And generally being nasty. She started comparing eating meat to child abuse, rape and slavery.


This is the main reason I don't do social media (apart from PF). I simply have no time for people like this and wouldn't like to invite it into my life.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> A militant vegan started slagging me off and being very aggressive, she even said, quote: "I AM a better person than you". And generally being nasty. She started comparing eating meat to child abuse, rape and slavery.


If you feel a certain way about animals then it kinda is child abuse, rape and slavery! However you should also appreciate that such extreme views arent going to go down well in general conversation! Id have no problem with somebody saying that if they prefaced it by saying 'this is how I feel' and not expecting everybody to jump on board with their opinion. Those sort of views are best shared with like minded individuals or at protests/events IMO.
(personally I just tell people that Im an animal lover and I want all animals to be happy and healthy more then I want a cheese sandwich!).

Today Im annoyed that shoes are expensive. I need some decent waterproof hiking boots and yet they all cost a fortune. (TBF though I am a cheapskate so spending any money at all annoys me!!LOL).:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Jackie C said:


> "I AM a better person than you". And generally being nasty. She started comparing eating meat to child abuse, rape and slavery.


I have trouble taking people like that seriously.

Got myself in trouble yesterday when a parent said something I found utterly ridiculous (less than 10 feet was 'too far' for her perfectly able bodied teenage child to walk) and I assumed the parent was joking. So I laughed. She was not joking. :Bag


----------



## kimthecat

Jason25 said:


> Motorcyclists that whizz past you all the way to the front when you're sat in traffic.


Its funny when a motorbike whizzes by you and then you catch them up when they get stuck at the traffic lights.


----------



## Beth78

Got a message from the guy doing our radiators that he's done all of them but the one in the room with the rat cage 

They're in a cage they will not attack, this guy is built like a tank as well.
Wuss.


----------



## lorilu

I know I have griped about this before. But I have now drawn the line. Personal calls: If I call you on your cell phone and get your voice mail and leave a message, I expect you to listen to the message. If you call me back in the next few minutes without listening to the message I will not be answering because I said all I had to say in the message.

Unfortunately I don't have the same luxury with work related calls, because I have to answer the phone. Even with caller ID, and I can see it is either #one or #two offender who do not listen to my message, but call me back instead, it wouldn't be fair to let the call roll on to the next person, though I am sorely tempted. If it went straight to my voice mail I would let it, but it's set up so someone in a different department has to take my calls if I am busy and can't get to it before 3 rings.

I find it infuriating that these people waste so much of my time by not listening to the message I have taken the trouble to leave.

For the one, who is a regular customer of mine I have basically stopped calling her to tell her when her tax searches are ready. The thing is, her voice mail message is long and drawn out so a call to leave a message takes up many minutes. Then after leaving the message "your searches are ready" to have her interrupt me anyway with a call telling me 'she saw I had called her what did I want'. What do I ever want? I called for the same reason I always call, to tell you your searches are ready. Listen to the [email protected]#$% message! The call is courtesy only, not required, something I started doing on my own when I began settling into this job. So I've stopped.

For the other, who is a work associate in a different department that ties in closely with my own department, I now rely on e mail. The e mail method has slightly backfired. Now she replies to the e mail but then has to call me to tell me she replied to my e mail.

You can't make this stuff up lol


----------



## kimthecat

Beth78 said:


> Got a message from the guy doing our radiators that he's done all of them but the one in the room with the rat cage
> 
> They're in a cage they will not attack, this guy is built like a tank as well.
> Wuss.


he might be a bit phobic about them. I love rats myself ,


----------



## MilleD

Jason25 said:


> Motorcyclists that whizz past you all the way to the front when you're sat in traffic.


Ha ha, car driving* suckers!

*I both drive a car and ride a motorbike


----------



## MilleD

lorilu said:


> I know I have griped about this before. But I have now drawn the line. Personal calls: If I call you on your cell phone and get your voice mail and leave a message, I expect you to listen to the message. If you call me back in the next few minutes without listening to the message I will not be answering because I said all I had to say in the message.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have the same luxury with work related calls, because I have to answer the phone. Even with caller ID, and I can see it is either #one or #two offender who do not listen to my message, but call me back instead, it wouldn't be fair to let the call roll on to the next person, though I am sorely tempted. If it went straight to my voice mail I would let it, but it's set up so someone in a different department has to take my calls if I am busy and can't get to it before 3 rings.
> 
> I find it infuriating that these people waste so much of my time by not listening to the message I have taken the trouble to leave.
> 
> For the one, who is a regular customer of mine I have basically stopped calling her to tell her when her tax searches are ready. The thing is, her voice mail message is long and drawn out so a call to leave a message takes up many minutes. Then after leaving the message "your searches are ready" to have her interrupt me anyway with a call telling me 'she saw I had called her what did I want'. What do I ever want? I called for the same reason I always call, to tell you your searches are ready. Listen to the [email protected]#$% message! The call is courtesy only, not required, something I started doing on my own when I began settling into this job. So I've stopped.
> 
> For the other, who is a work associate in a different department that ties in closely with my own department, I now rely on e mail. The e mail method has slightly backfired. Now she replies to the e mail but then has to call me to tell me she replied to my e mail.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up lol


Conversely though, I know that if I listen to a message from one of my sisters, it will literally be -"it's me, bye". Every time. Grrrr.


----------



## Jackie C

O2.0 said:


> I have trouble taking people like that seriously.
> 
> Got myself in trouble yesterday when a parent said something I found utterly ridiculous (less than 10 feet was 'too far' for her perfectly able bodied teenage child to walk) and I assumed the parent was joking. So I laughed. She was not joking. :Bag


Think I'd have laughed as well. I do have a bit of a "mouth"!


----------



## lorilu

MilleD said:


> Conversely though, I know that if I listen to a message from one of my sisters, it will literally be -"it's me, bye". Every time. Grrrr.


Well, but that would be someone who was just calling to talk, right? So rather than just do a hang up she leaves that little message? I don't call anyone to chat. If I call it's for a reason. Finalizing plans. Or answering a question someone left on my answering machine previously. People in my personal life know this. . 

If I NEED an answer I'll say so. But they still call back without listening to the message so I have to go through the whole thing again then more time is wasted why they deliberate the answer. Where as, if they'd listened to the message, they could cal back with the answer already in mind.

For people who see phone use as more important than, or as natural as breathing, I suppose all this seems very silly. But I detest the phone and avoid it as much as possible. I can't stand this phone culture and I've had a phone phobia all my life. I was ecstatic when e mail became the thing, hurray no more needing to communicate by phone! But of course that didn't last now it's all phone and text. I don't text and I loathe the phone, so there you go. Everyone I know has email they just are too lazy to use it.


----------



## Cully

Have to agree with @catz4m8z about spending money. I was shocked today when I was looking at the price of some new tweezers. £7.99!:Jawdrop 
Or am I just out of touch?


----------



## Jobeth

Beth78 said:


> Got a message from the guy doing our radiators that he's done all of them but the one in the room with the rat cage
> 
> They're in a cage they will not attack, this guy is built like a tank as well.
> Wuss.


Maybe he's seen that they can now drive and realised how intelligent they are!


----------



## Guest

Jackie C said:


> Agreed, both are annoying!
> I have a few vegan friends, and I was commenting on a post of one vegan, saying how much I respect her for taking that "leap" to veganism and her lifestyle and how I was cutting down on meat. A militant vegan started slagging me off and being very aggressive, she even said, quote: "I AM a better person than you". And generally being nasty. She started comparing eating meat to child abuse, rape and slavery.


Gah, that sounds like the stuff I heard on a PETA documentary. Sounds like she's trying to bait you.


----------



## picaresque

Beth78 said:


> Got a message from the guy doing our radiators that he's done all of them but the one in the room with the rat cage
> 
> They're in a cage they will not attack, this guy is built like a tank as well.
> Wuss.


I love rats, used to keep them until about ten years ago. I suppose a phobia can't be helped though (apparently rats are the only animals that frighten David Attenborough)


----------



## Guest

Rats are great. I think it's the tail that gets to some people


----------



## Bugsys grandma

I think rats are great too! They are super little creatures. 
Sadly I don't have any now, but I've had several in the past. 
They have real character and very individual personalities. I had one rat called Rodney, who was a real drip, a proper dopey rat,really clumsy, but so amazingly friendly, turned out he was actually a she! 
Then I had a pair ,Thelma and Louise, who were so clever, they actually used to roll a little ball to each other when they were out on the kitchen floor! 
I miss them!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Waking up through the night to check the time so I don’t sleep through the alarm I’ve set to ensure OH doesn’t sleep through his alarm, set to remind him to take his heart meds at a specific time (0545) in readiness for a trip to the hospital later for a procedure!


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Waking up through the night to check the time so I don't sleep through the alarm I've set to ensure OH doesn't sleep through his alarm, set to remind him to take his heart meds at a specific time (0545) in readiness for a trip to the hospital later for a procedure!


Sounds very complicated but something I would probably do too. I set my phone alarm but keep checking settings to check I've done it right.
Hope everything goes well with OH hospital procedure.


----------



## MilleD

Cully said:


> Have to agree with @catz4m8z about spending money. I was shocked today when I was looking at the price of some new tweezers. £7.99!:Jawdrop
> Or am I just out of touch?


Were they made of gold? 

You can definitely get cheaper than that....


----------



## Cully

MilleD said:


> Were they made of gold?
> 
> You can definitely get cheaper than that....


You'd think so wouldn't you, but no, just plain old Tesco.


----------



## Beth78

My annoyance of the day is someone taking 4 dogs for a walk and only having 2 leads. With no recall.


----------



## Lurcherlad

As a regular contributor to this thread - boy, do I wish I had something petty to rant about today instead of the “biggy” that landed in our lap yesterday.

Life can be a right b*stard at times 

Hopefully, I’ll be back to ranting over minutiae soon


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Lurcherlad said:


> As a regular contributor to this thread - boy, do I wish I had something petty to rant about today instead of the "biggy" that landed in our lap yesterday.
> 
> Life can be a right b*stard at times
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back to ranting over minutiae soon


I don't like the sound of this @Lurcherlad, especially given that your OH was off to hospital yesterday. I hope it's nothing to do with that. 
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bugsys grandma said:


> I don't like the sound of this @Lurcherlad, especially given that your OH was off to hospital yesterday. I hope it's nothing to do with that.
> Wishing you all the best.


It is, unfortunately.

Trying to be rational, strong and supportive but tbh I feel like my World is crumbling 

Thanks for your kind wishes x


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Lurcherlad said:


> It is, unfortunately.
> 
> Trying to be rational, strong and supportive but tbh I feel like my World is crumbling
> 
> Thanks for your kind wishes x


Oh no. 
I am sorry to hear that. 
My thoughts and prayers will be with you both.


----------



## lullabydream

@Lurcherlad I saw your comment about your Jack being a therapy dog.

Am so sorry life has thrown you and yours a horrendous curve ball yesterday.

Sending my thoughts to you and yours at this difficult time. Am hoping those important football matches can still be enjoyed by your OH and son and there is still some normality in your life.


----------



## Cully

@Lurcherlad What awful bad luck. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> It is, unfortunately.
> 
> Trying to be rational, strong and supportive but tbh I feel like my World is crumbling
> 
> Thanks for your kind wishes x


Whatever it is, your PF friends are with you, if that helps any. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> It is, unfortunately.
> 
> Trying to be rational, strong and supportive but tbh I feel like my World is crumbling
> 
> Thanks for your kind wishes x


I'm so sorry You and OH are having a rough time, hope things improve for you, thinking of you Both xx


----------



## catz4m8z

Whatever is going on, I hope things work out for the best for you @Lurcherlad .

Annoyance today- excessive packaging. Just had tins of dog food delivered with approx 3 million packing peanuts and a 2ft roll of sticky back plastic in a 4ft box.

edit- ok, just had 3 houseplants delivered in a box that said plants and 'this side up'.....it looks like it was used as a ball in a rugby match! Seriously I could do less damage if I dropkicked it!!
(luckily they were nice sized plants so they seem to have survived their traumatic delivery!).


----------



## Guest

Going to a walk in centre, to be sent to a&e, to then be sent to an out of hours doctor, to THEN be given a brace that could've been bought from Boots.


----------



## margy

People not returning books you've lent them. I lent someone a book 2 years ago ,which was a present and had been signed by the author. She has always returned my books in the past so thought nothing of lending her this book. Now I've lost touch with her so no chance of getting it back. I wanted to read it again so bought it on my kindle.


----------



## Guest

getting water inside the washing up gloves.


----------



## picaresque

Hoods on dog coats. Totally unnecessary (waits for someone to chime in about how their dog needs a hood). At least make them removable. Guess who's coat shopping.


----------



## lullabydream

picaresque said:


> Hoods on dog coats. Totally unnecessary (waits for someone to chime in about how their dog needs a hood). At least make them removable. Guess who's coat shopping.


I see them a lot! I think why, why, why..
The raincoats totally get me!


----------



## picaresque

lullabydream said:


> I see them a lot! I think why, why, why..
> The raincoats totally get me!


Check this out :Hilarious
https://www.amazon.co.uk/HappyLife-Umbrella-Keeps-your-Comfotable/dp/B00F8AKOKS


----------



## Linda Weasel

I decided to have an early night, got two hours sleep and now I’m AWAKE, and listening to LBC in the hopes of boring myself back to sleep.....

If I ever start to say ‘Errrrr’, ‘You know’, or ‘Ummm’ literally every third or fourth word will somebody please hit me on the head with a brick

It is the MOST annoying thing to listen to.


----------



## Lurcherlad

How frustrating 

I sometimes wake thinking I’ve slept well for a good few hours only to see by my phone clock that I’ve only had a couple of hours and it’s say, 1230. To add insult to injury I might still tossing and turning at 0430! 

Then dropping off at 6ish when I need to be thinking about getting up


----------



## Jesthar

*sigh* After a week of decent weather, it now chooses to rain constantly on the afternoon/evening of our church bonfire party! :Banghead


----------



## Happy Paws2

picaresque said:


> *Hoods on dog coats. Totally unnecessary* (waits for someone to chime in about how their dog needs a hood). At least make them removable. Guess who's coat shopping.


I once thought of having one on Dillons raincoat to keep the long hair on his ears dry, not sure what he'd of made of one.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Was looking for a waterproof one for you @Happy Paws2 but found this and it is daftest thing ever and made me laugh at how happy the dog is to be wearing it.


----------



## Cully

People who talk on the phone while they shop make me mad. They are oblivious to everyone around them and have no idea they're holding them up. I think it's so rude!


----------



## Guest

And Having people speak on the phone whilst the cashier is trying to greet them/sort out their shopping.


----------



## margy

Lorry drivers who overtake each other and hold everyone else up on motorways. I think they should be made to stay in the inside lane.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Buying a posh Poppy (to reuse each year but still donate to be eco friendly) and forgetting to swap it over to the jacket I wore today - Remembrance Sunday 

Plonker!


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> People not returning books you've lent them. I lent someone a book 2 years ago ,which was a present and had been signed by the author. She has always returned my books in the past so thought nothing of lending her this book. Now I've lost touch with her so no chance of getting it back. I wanted to read it again so bought it on my kindle.


That's awful. I never borrow books from friends, for this very reason. (I don't loan them out either). That's why we have libraries.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> People not returning books you've lent them. I lent someone a book 2 years ago ,which was a present and had been signed by the author. She has always returned my books in the past so thought nothing of lending her this book. Now I've lost touch with her so no chance of getting it back. I wanted to read it again so bought it on my kindle.


This is why I love my kindle - no-one can get to my favourite books ! Mwa-ha-ha !


----------



## HarlequinCat

I'm one of those that never lends a book. I couldn't imagine how someone else would manhandle them. Even if I'm showing my partner something interesting, I'll keep an eye on it so he's not creasing the spine :Bag. Always been very particular about my books.

I've gone to a kindle mostly now too. Takes up a lot less space, although nothing beats the smell of a good book :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> Lorry drivers who overtake each other and hold everyone else up on motorways. I think they should be made to stay in the inside lane.


Oh yeah, and when they pull out without looking and you're forced to slam on. It's worse when it's only a dual carriageway on a main A road (where you can do 70mph) and you're forced to slow down for 10 minutes whilst they overtake 1mph faster than the vehicle they're trying to overtake. 
It would help, though, if they were allowed to go faster. Modern technology in HGV's means it's now safer for them to go faster.


----------



## Jackie C

I finished nights (again) yesterday morning. I've felt absolutely crap and knackered for the past 36hrs, until now, at 1.30am and I'm wide awake.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Oh yeah, and when they pull out without looking and you're forced to slam on. It's worse when it's only a dual carriageway on a main A road (where you can do 70mph) and you're forced to slow down for 10 minutes whilst they overtake 1mph faster than the vehicle they're trying to overtake.
> It would help, though, if they were allowed to go faster. Modern technology in HGV's means it's now safer for them to go faster.


Technology may have advanced, but the standard of driving in lorry drivers has decreased significantly imo, so they I think they go fast enough!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> I finished nights (again) yesterday morning. I've felt absolutely crap and knackered for the past 36hrs, until now, at 1.30am and I'm wide awake.





Jackie C said:


> I finished nights (again) yesterday morning. I've felt absolutely crap and knackered for the past 36hrs, until now, at 1.30am and I'm wide awake.


Life's a Bitch! 

Hope you fell asleep eventually.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

HarlequinCat said:


> I'm one of those that never lends a book. I couldn't imagine how someone else would manhandle them. Even if I'm showing my partner something interesting, I'll keep an eye on it so he's not creasing the spine :Bag. Always been very particular about my books.
> 
> I've gone to a kindle mostly now too. Takes up a lot less space, although nothing beats the smell of a good book :Shamefullyembarrased


I'm like this with books too! 
I love books. 
If I'm showing someone something in a book, like you, I get really anxious about they way they're handling it. I'd rather hold it myself and just show them! I kinda hover, ready to grab my book and get it to safety if it even looks like it might not be being handled in a correct and respectful manner! 
Oh my goodness that makes me sound like a total wierdo! :Bag

I think there's nothing nicer than the smell and feel and sound of opening a brand new book. It's a really special thing for me. 
I get very excited when I'm about to start a new book! What a rock and roll lifestyle I lead!


----------



## Jaf

I read books in the bath! My books are very badly treated. Sorry. I like to re-read them so I don’t lend them either.


----------



## Guest

I actually write in my books. IN PEN. mwahaha. 

Obviously I'd never do it to someone else's.

I leant a family member a first edition Harry Potter book and it came back with newspaper ink all over the cover and food crumbs/stains throughout the book.

Never again.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> People who talk on the phone while they shop make me mad


Agree with @AsahiGo: Insisting on continuing a conversation while they are going thro' the check-out - can't even say: ''I'll ring you back''. I really find it very discourteous. It happened to me once when I was expecting an important call from the vet and I apologised profusely to the cashier . . . had it not been the vet I would not have taken it. It's as though they think the person behind the till is not human.


----------



## Guest

I remember having a woman SNAP HER FINGERS AT ME (obviously leaving her phone call to speak to me was beneath her, and I'm a simpleton of course) when she was talking on her phone. She did it to indicate i needed to give her her change.

Thank god she did. Without the visual/audio cues, I'd never have known...


----------



## lorilu

AsahiGo said:


> I remember having a woman SNAP HER FINGERS AT ME (obviously leaving her phone call to speak to me was beneath her, and I'm a simpleton of course) when she was talking on her phone. She did it to indicate i needed to give her her change.
> 
> Thank god she did. Without the visual/audio cues, I'd never have known...


People are unbelievable aren't they. I detest this phone obsessed culture we live in. 20+ years ago I was absolutely ecstatic about having e mail for a communication tool, because of how I loathe the phone.

And look where we are now.


----------



## Guest

Yes yes! I've had the same phone for six years now, wouldn't know how to use an Iphone, and got an email address two years shop for the first time in eight years. I'm a luddite.

Groups of people sat at a table in a restaurant all on their phones and not saying a word to each other. What is the point in that


----------



## Guest

Shop =ago, apparently


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> People are unbelievable aren't they. I detest this phone obsessed culture we live in. 20+ years ago I was absolutely ecstatic about having e mail for a communication tool, because of how I loathe the phone.
> 
> And look where we are now.


 You know, sometimes you are in a café/on a bus/train etc and a group comes in and sits together . . . either a family or a group of friends; and they speak not a word to each other, so engrossed in their phones. I saw (what I assumed to be) a grannie with a child aged about five; the poor child was desperate to get her attention, but she just kept ''shushing'' him - it was heart-breaking. She was playing a game, not making an important call.

ETA: Just spotted @AsahiGo's almost identical post.


----------



## Calvine

AsahiGo said:


> I remember having a woman SNAP HER FINGERS AT ME (obviously leaving her phone call to speak to me was beneath her, and I'm a simpleton of course) when she was talking on her phone. She did it to indicate i needed to give her her change.
> 
> Thank god she did. Without the visual/audio cues, I'd never have known...


Saw something similar in Sainsbury's: woman so engrossed in her phone that she failed to notice a large jar of coffee too close to the edge - it fell off and smashed. She stopped talking for about ten seconds, just long enough to say to the assistant, ''Get me another of those would you''. No apology, no ''please'', nothing. And these poor check-out ladies just have to grin and bear it.


----------



## lorilu

My never-ending unremitting dreadful craving for sugar. It never ever lets me alone. I rarely give in to it, but it still never goes away. I spend my life constantly craving ice cream and candy bars.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> My never-ending unremitting dreadful craving for sugar. It never ever lets me alone. I rarely give in to it, but it still never goes away. I spend my life constantly craving ice cream and candy bars.


I've recently discovered Tony's Chocolonely chocolate. It's a company with the kind of ethics I can totally get behind. I'm ashamed to say that I was not fully aware of the awful human suffering behind the chocolate industry, but this company appears to be trying to change that. 
Anyway, it's obviously more expensive, but I find if I have a sweet that's 'worth it' I can indulge in just a little bit and that's enough to satisfy a sweet tooth. I'm also a huge fruit eater, and often a handful or grapes or a good sweet apple after a meal does it for me.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Calvine said:


> Saw something similar in Sainsbury's: woman so engrossed in her phone that she failed to notice a large jar of coffee too close to the edge - it fell off and smashed. She stopped talking for about ten seconds, just long enough to say to the assistant, ''Get me another of those would you''. No apology, no ''please'', nothing. And these poor check-out ladies just have to grin and bear it.


I saw a notice in a local pharmacy It said '_ We appreciate that your call is important to you, so won't interrupt you until you have finished' _
I thought, Brilliant !


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> I saw a notice in a local pharmacy It said '_ We appreciate that your call is important to you, so won't interrupt you until you have finished' _
> I thought, Brilliant !


Subtle . . . not!!


----------



## Sandysmum

People who like, say the word like,like after every few like words. It drives me like right round the like flippin' bend like.


----------



## Guest

The man that interrupts our walk by shouting over 'STILL STRUGGLING, I SEE!'.

He is petty. He annoys me.


----------



## Lurcherlad

AsahiGo said:


> The man that interrupts our walk by shouting over 'STILL STRUGGLING, I SEE!'.
> 
> He is petty. He annoys me.


Try walking with earphones in and just pretend you can't hear and keep walking.


----------



## Guest

Haha, I've been chatting to my kids on walks before and he still comes over. He is one of the most condescending people I've ever had the misfortune of meeting. 

'Struggling aren't you? Yep, this is all new to you. Well I'm going to tell you something, don't worry! I wont charge you! Make sure the kids walk through doorways first. There's a pecking order y'see, and that'll show him...'

Yesterday he 'reassured me' that Finn just wanted to play with his dog (because I don't know what a play bow is, neither do my kids). God he winds me up


----------



## Lurcherlad

You’re more patient than I


----------



## Cully

AsahiGo said:


> Haha, I've been chatting to my kids on walks before and he still comes over. He is one of the most condescending people I've ever had the misfortune of meeting.
> 
> 'Struggling aren't you? Yep, this is all new to you. Well I'm going to tell you something, don't worry! I wont charge you! Make sure the kids walk through doorways first. There's a pecking order y'see, and that'll show him...'
> 
> Yesterday he 'reassured me' that Finn just wanted to play with his dog (because I don't know what a play bow is, neither do my kids). God he winds me up


Wait until there are other people around, then say in a really loud voice, " leave me alone, you pervert, you disgust me".


----------



## Guest

aha ha!


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> I saw a notice in a local pharmacy It said '_ We appreciate that your call is important to you, so won't interrupt you until you have finished' _
> I thought, Brilliant !


oooo, that is good!
I find it annoying at work as well. I go to check someones blood pressure and every other person is chatting on the phone. I dont begrudge them being able to talk to people when they are sick in hospital but Ive given up being polite about it! I dont wait anymore I just gesture for an arm and its up to them wether they end the call or let me work around them!LOL

Annoyed with wastefulness today. Somebodies rubbish bag had split open I noticed on my walk and it was shocking the amount of perfectly good food they had thrown away. Including an unopened bag of perfectly good new potatoes....they're potatoes!! you only have to look at them to see if they are still edible!


----------



## Guest

I'm on a roll with the pettiness today. Dh has this thing where he opens up something when there is still an unused something there. Shampoo for example, three bottles in the stages of being used. And cheese! He opened a new pack when there was still some left to be used first.


----------



## Jesthar

If someone has been sat near you sniffing in a mucus-laden fashion several times a minute for two hours, would strangling them be considered justifiable homicide?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> oooo, that is good!
> I find it annoying at work as well. I go to check someones blood pressure and every other person is chatting on the phone. I dont begrudge them being able to talk to people when they are sick in hospital but Ive given up being polite about it! I dont wait anymore I just gesture for an arm and its up to them wether they end the call or let me work around them!LOL
> 
> Annoyed with wastefulness today. Somebodies rubbish bag had split open I noticed on my walk and it was shocking the amount of perfectly good food they had thrown away. Including an unopened bag of perfectly good new potatoes....they're potatoes!! you only have to look at them to see if they are still edible!


A neighbour of mine only ever puts out black sacks of rubbish - 6-8 every week - which will go to landfill.

They cba to recycle


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jesthar said:


> If someone has been sat near you sniffing in a mucus-laden fashion several times a minute for two hours, would strangling them be considered justifiable homicide?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


Yes.

But I'd just tell them to "stop sniffing and blow your nose - it's disgusting"!


----------



## ForestWomble

Bins and lack of dropped curbs and people parking in front of dropped curbs!

Someone has started putting a bin right on the corner of the pavement for collection every week, there is only the one pavement, with the bin there I can't get passed, so have to use the road until I find a dropped curb, then sometimes I can't even use the dropped curb because some idiot has parked by it!


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Bins and lack of dropped curbs and people parking in front of dropped curbs!
> 
> Someone has started putting a bin right on the corner of the pavement for collection every week, there is only the one pavement, with the bin there I can't get passed, so have to use the road until I find a dropped curb, then sometimes I can't even use the dropped curb because some idiot has parked by it!


Contact your local Councillor and ask them to sort it out for you.

It should be possible to identify who owns the bin and advise them how to avoid obstructing the footpath/dropped kerb.


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> Annoyed with wastefulness today.


Millions of tons of food a year apparently. I feed a couple of cats for a friend of mine, cannot believe the amount of food left to go rotten while he's away for two weeks: full bottles of milk and pots of yoghurt; bowls of fruit full to the top; packets of ham and loaves of bread going green. The trip was planned months ago, not a spur-of-the-moment thing, so he knew he would not be around to use it. It's quite shocking actually.


----------



## catz4m8z

Is it bad that I want to drop a bomb on my neighbours??:Shifty

They have dumped a fridgefreezer outside their house and it has been there for nearly a year despite me asking them several times to get rid of it. The houses here open onto a elevated pathway with a wall which is basically the width of a standard pavement.
Not only have they not removed the fridge but they added a couple of windows which got knocked over and broken reducing the pathway to about a third of the width (and adding broken glass) but now they have dumped a load of food rubbish in random carrier bags that the binmen wont take.:Rage
I have maybe 30 cms of path not covered in rubbish to get me and the dogs by.
*&^%ing neighbours!!!unch


----------



## Lurcherlad

Can’t you complain to council or landlord?

My local councillor dealt with similar issues in a couple of neighbouring properties.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Is it bad that I want to drop a bomb on my neighbours??:Shifty
> 
> They have dumped a fridgefreezer outside their house and it has been there for nearly a year despite me asking them several times to get rid of it. The houses here open onto a elevated pathway with a wall which is basically the width of a standard pavement.
> Not only have they not removed the fridge but they added a couple of windows which got knocked over and broken reducing the pathway to about a third of the width (and adding broken glass) but now they have dumped a load of food rubbish in random carrier bags that the binmen wont take.:Rage
> I have maybe 30 cms of path not covered in rubbish to get me and the dogs by.
> *&^%ing neighbours!!!unch





Lurcherlad said:


> Can't you complain to council or landlord?
> 
> My local councillor dealt with similar issues in a couple of neighbouring properties.


Yeah I'd be reporting that. LOUDLY.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> Yeah I'd be reporting that. LOUDLY.


yeah...think Im going to have to. I hate to be 'that' person but they have been really taking the p*** lately!


----------



## Jaf

In UK I put a fridge out for the pre-arranged council collection the next day. A brilliant service, free, just had to phone up. Within an hour (!) someone from the council banged on my door to complain and warn me I could get a fine. The people over the road had a disgusting bed outside their door for a year?!?

Here all the bins are communal and big things are collected every 2 weeks


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> yeah...think Im going to have to. I hate to be 'that' person but they have been really taking the p*** lately!


Thing is, if more people were "that person" maybe the scumbags would toe the line 

They're lazy scumbags, cos they get away with it imo.


----------



## lorilu

When someone starts to tell you some horrible story. You stop them and say "I do not want to hear this" and they keep on. If it's in person I walk away when that happens. If it's in correspondence I delete the message without reading further and refuse to engage on the subject any more.


----------



## Jason25

How wet the inside of my van gets overnight. I jump in it at 7 this morning to go work and not only is the outside of my windows frozen, the inside of the windows are frozen aswell :Muted


----------



## Beth78

lorilu said:


> When someone starts to tell you some horrible story. You stop them and say "I do not want to hear this" and they keep on. If it's in person I walk away when that happens. If it's in correspondence I delete the message without reading further and refuse to engage on the subject any more.


I did this to myself the other day, started to watch a documentary, decided I might not want to see further, kept on watching .
Turns out it was a sad but fascinating story.


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> How wet the inside of my van gets overnight. I jump in it at 7 this morning to go work and not only is the outside of my windows frozen, the inside of the windows are frozen aswell :Muted


Oops, have you got a good scraper ?


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> Oops, have you got a good scraper ?


Nectar card  I need to get one and some de icer lol.

It takes ages for my van to warm up as well so it's all just a nightmare really


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> How wet the inside of my van gets overnight. I jump in it at 7 this morning to go work and not only is the outside of my windows frozen, the inside of the windows are frozen aswell :Muted


There must be some dampness inside.

You can buy dehumidifier containers of special gel that are supposed to absorb moisture or a tub of dry rice is said to work just as well. Remove after a few days, dry out and replace.

I've left the wet garden waste bags in my car for two days so I'll have a similar problem now.

I saw a recommendation for clean cat litter in a pair of tights left in the car would do the job. I have a bag under the stairs so will give it a try.


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> There must be some dampness inside.
> 
> You can buy dehumidifier containers of special gel that are supposed to absorb moisture or a tub of dry rice is said to work just as well. Remove after a few days, dry out and replace.
> 
> I've left the wet garden waste bags in my car for two days so I'll have a similar problem now.
> 
> I saw a recommendation for clean cat litter in a pair of tights left in the car would do the job. I have a bag under the stairs so will give it a try.


The floor might get damp but I've emptied everything out and it still condensates over night. I've got a dodgy seel on one of the doors so might be adding to it?

I dunno but I will give the rice a go, thanks


----------



## Calvine

The mountains of junk mail I get daily. Here is what I got just yesterday . . . all in the recycling bin, unread. So unnecessary. Any more from the Lib Dems and I'm going to write and tell them what I think of it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> The mountains of junk mail I get daily.


I hate junk mail. Seems like even if you put a notice on your door they still post it to you.:Stop

Sainsbury delivery today and they didnt bring me my loaf of bread coz they were out and apparently there was no suitable alternative!
Really!!?:Wideyed They completely ran out of bread in the store!!?:Shifty
I had to pop to the corner shop as I had tons of sandwich fillings but nothing to put them in.


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> apparently there was no suitable alternative!


And yet you read horror stories of how they send totally unrelated items . . . like a packet of chocolate biscuits when the rice you asked for was not available.


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> And yet you read horror stories of how they send totally unrelated items . . . like a packet of chocolate biscuits when the rice you asked for was not available.


I asked for lemon grass and received coriander. Another time it was cashew nuts and they subbed them with pork scratchings!!!!!!


----------



## mrs phas

the fact that people seem to have lost the ability to apply common sense to anything these days
they have to go to social media for everything
wonders how they wouldve ever have survived in the pre internet age i grew up in?

example today:
"saw these berries on a bush where i walk my children to school, I dont recognise the bush, is it ok for them to try the berries"

lots of answers on how to identify the bush, on the fact that if birds eat the berries then they should be ok, but remember to leave some for the animals etc etc
Not ONE person replied..........
if you dont know the bush, dont let them try it,
or
your children should always be taught not to eat anything they dont 100% recognise

common sense people, common sense!

edit cos my fingers dont know how to spell children


----------



## lorilu

Getting a book home from the library only to find you are unable to read it because of the stench of cigarettes and perfume in it. I've had that happen before, either the smoke or the perfume, but this one has a double whammy. You'd think the library would do something about these disgusting books before putting them back on the shelf. Surely there must be a way to de-stench books. There MUST be, because I would think this would occur a lot more often than it does, if there wasn't.

I had to put the book outside on the porch I can't have it in the house. I'll bring it back tomorrow. So disappointed as now I don't have anything to read!


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Getting a book home from the library only to find you are unable to read it because of the stench of cigarettes and perfume in it. I've had that happen before, either the smoke or the perfume, but this one has a double whammy. You'd think the library would do something about these disgusting books before putting them back on the shelf. Surely there must be a way to de-stench books. There MUST be, because I would think this would occur a lot more often than it does, if there wasn't.
> 
> I had to put the book outside on the porch I can't have it in the house. I'll bring it back tomorrow. So disappointed as now I don't have anything to read!


It's the sticky finger marks and stuck together pages that bug me most. What ARE these people doing while they read a borrowed book??


----------



## Calvine

mrs phas said:


> common sense people, common sense!


 There's little enough of that around these days.


----------



## Jesthar

Calvine said:


> The mountains of junk mail I get daily. Here is what I got just yesterday . . . all in the recycling bin, unread. So unnecessary. Any more from the Lib Dems and I'm going to write and tell them what I think of it.


_<removed>_


----------



## Calvine

Jesthar said:


> So, you're going to sent them junk mail complaining about their junk mail?


I would do it by email.


----------



## Jesthar

Calvine said:


> I would do it by email.


_<removed>_


----------



## Calvine

OK, here's what I'll do. I will put a sack over my head and live in a cave and not communicate with anyone in the world (that obviously includes ignoring you). Judging from your nit-picking replies, that is the only thing that will satisfy you.


----------



## Jesthar

Calvine said:


> OK, here's what I'll do. I will put a sack over my head and live in a cave and not communicate with anyone in the world (that obviously includes ignoring you). Judging from your nit-picking replies, that is the only thing that will satisfy you.


*sigh* They were _meant_ to be silly jokes. I'll delete them. Sorry for not being clearer, and for greatly offending you in the process.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> It's the sticky finger marks and stuck together pages that bug me most. What ARE these people doing while they read a borrowed book??


oh yeah that too. I remember when I was re-reading Mary Stewart's Merlin books again the entire series was covered in orange gunk. All four books, it looked like whoever read them before was eating cheese doodles the whole time they read those books. It was disgusting.

Since I will most likely want to read them again (one of my periodic re-reads) I finally bought my own copies, but there was annoyance there too. I thought I was buying a set, and it turned out to be all the books under one cover, so a giant book my hands cannot hold with tiny print that I can't see.


----------



## Beth78

Hiccups are so very annoying, I get them wen I'm anxious and they take ages to leave.


----------



## lorilu

Beth78 said:


> Hiccups are so very annoying, I get them wen I'm anxious and they take ages to leave.


They really are. And can be painful besides. I don't know if this would work for hiccups caused by anxiety, but when I get them I find drinking a glass of water (sometimes two or three may be needed) "upside down" it stops them.

How to do this: Stand up with the glass of water, take a large mouthful, then bend over at the waist so your head is hanging down to your knees before swallowing. repeat if necessary. This even works for me at the water fountain at work, I just take the mouthful from the water fountain, step away and stand straight up, then bend at the waist before swallowing.


----------



## Dave S

Calvine said:


> The mountains of junk mail I get daily. Here is what I got just yesterday . . . all in the recycling bin, unread. So unnecessary. Any more from the Lib Dems and I'm going to write and tell them what I think of it.


I found a good use for all the junk mail I got in the post years ago.

I was secretary of our sons school PTA and in the monthly newsletter I asked all the parents to give me the return envelopes from all the junk mail they receive.

When we were planning fayres and fetes I wrote a standard letter asking for donations that we could raffle, auction, sell etc for school funds and then posted the letters in the envelopes back to the companies - free postage! (We also mailshotted local businesses).

We received an awful lot of freebies from many of those companies as well as cash donations. The first year I did that for a summer fayre we were able to fully pay for an area for outdoor play, paying for all the equipment, building work etc. The whole fayre that year made several times more profit for the school than any previous summer or winter fayres.

Other fayres and fetes paid for all the IT equipment and teacher training aids that were needed.

So there is a good idea to try.


----------



## Lurcherlad

That anyone would think it’s ok to sit their toddler on a potty in a busy cafe just 2 feet from other occupied tables.

There were 2 parents and a toilet nearby so really no need. Even popping behind the room divider and out of view of people eating would have been something - though still in the shop.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> That anyone would think it's ok to sit their toddler on a potty in a busy cafe just 2 feet from other occupied tables.
> 
> There were 2 parents and a toilet nearby so really no need. Even popping behind the room divider and out of view of people eating would have been something - though still in the shop.


Just when you think you've heard it all.......


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> That anyone would think it's ok to sit their toddler on a potty in a busy cafe just 2 feet from other occupied tables.
> 
> There were 2 parents and a toilet nearby so really no need. Even popping behind the room divider and out of view of people eating would have been something - though still in the shop.


That's just gross. No consideration for others at all. I'm afraid I would have had to say something.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> That's just gross. No consideration for others at all. I'm afraid I would have had to say something.


Normally I would have, but I just moved to a table round the corner.

I mentioned it to the man who brought my order (as my table no. didn't match my order and I had to catch his eye to find me) but he either didn't hear or cba


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Normally I would have, but I just moved to a table round the corner.
> 
> I mentioned it to the man who brought my order (as my table no. didn't match my order and I had to catch his eye to find me) but he either didn't hear or cba


what's cba?


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> what's cba?


Can't be arsed (bothered )


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't be arsed (bothered )


lol Now, I knew it MUST mean something like that but I couldn't put the words to the initials. Now of course it makes perfect sense and has really struck me as funny and I am laughing my arse off over it


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> lol Now, I knew it MUST mean something like that but I couldn't put the words to the initials. Now of course it makes perfect sense and has really struck me as funny and I am laughing my arse off over it


Another "Englishism" from this side of the Pond


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Another "Englishism" from this side of the Pond


 Yes I've heard the expression before and I quite like it. It just didn't compute with the initials .


----------



## Jaf

I enjoy swearing when appropriate. Sometimes a situation or person needs a good swearing at. 

Recently though I’ve noticed more people saying tw%%. For some reason it makes me wince, I think this word should be reserved for best (worst?).


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jaf said:


> I enjoy swearing when appropriate. Sometimes a situation or person needs a good swearing at.
> 
> Recently though I've noticed more people saying tw%%. For some reason it makes me wince, I think this word should be reserved for best (worst?).


I remember my mum using it a couple of times until we told her what it meant! 

She thought it was similar to twerp


----------



## catz4m8z

Jaf said:


> Recently though I've noticed more people saying tw%%. For some reason it makes me wince, I think this word should be reserved for best (worst?).


Ive never thought it was that bad TBH. Although I do come from a part of the SE where calling someone a daft c**t is a term of endearment!!:Hilarious:Shy

Annoyed today about my lack of identity! I ordered some booze for xmas presents on-line only to realiese afterwards that I would have no ID to show at the door if they asked for it. Had to cancel the order sharpish!
Seems like if you dont have a drivers license or passport you might as well not exist.:Shifty


----------



## Dave S

catz4m8z said:


> Seems like if you dont have a drivers license or passport you might as not exist.:Shifty


Believe it or not my wife and I tried to open 2 bank savings accounts at a bank we had not used. It was quite a significant amount of money.

At the branch at 08.00 and because we do not have photo driving licences or passports, under the finance rules we could not open the accounts as we could not prove who we were although we had the utility bills etc with us.

We went home in disgust and opened the same accounts online with no problems. I really cannot see why we were able to and not face to face in the branch.


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Ive never thought it was that bad TBH. Although I do come from a part of the SE where calling someone a daft c**t is a term of endearment!!:Hilarious:Shy
> 
> Annoyed today about my lack of identity! I ordered some booze for xmas presents on-line only to realiese afterwards that I would have no ID to show at the door if they asked for it. Had to cancel the order sharpish!
> Seems like if you dont have a drivers license or passport you might as well not exist.:Shifty


Surely, that only applies if they think you're under age?


----------



## catz4m8z

Dave S said:


> We went home in disgust and opened the same accounts online with no problems. I really cannot see why we were able to and not face to face in the branch.


Thats good to know...Im wanting to open another bank account. Looks like I'll be doing it on-line!



Lurcherlad said:


> Surely, that only applies if they think you're under age?


You'd think. But in the comments/review section there were lots of irate pensioners who were refused delivery because they didnt have ID. I think its a jobsworth thing TBH.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> That anyone would think it's ok to sit their toddler on a potty in a busy cafe just 2 feet from other occupied tables.
> 
> There were 2 parents and a toilet nearby so really no need. Even popping behind the room divider and out of view of people eating would have been something - though still in the shop.


WHAT?! That's disgusting and stinks (pardon the pun) of another one of those "entitlement" some parents seem to have.

I am on holiday in Lazarote, and so many people are putting towels on sun loungers to "reserve" them, despite there being a sign saying not to. They're there from at least 8.30am when I wake up. There must be easily a dozen reserved there from the crack of dawn. The pool area doesn't officially open until 10am. Sad cretins, get a bloody life! 
Unfortunately, the hotel staff, despite the sign, ignore them. When they're cleaning the pool in a morning, they just ignore the towels. Personally, if I worked here, I would derive great enjoyment from removing the towels, folding them up and putting them in a pile somewhere. 
Why do people do it, and not return for hours? I actually think it's one of the saddest, most pathetic things I see in hotels/apartment complexes.


----------



## Jackie C

Jaf said:


> I enjoy swearing when appropriate. Sometimes a situation or person needs a good swearing at.
> 
> Recently though I've noticed more people saying tw%%. For some reason it makes me wince, I think this word should be reserved for best (worst?).


Oh, I do love using the word, "[email protected]"!

This is very funny. It's quite childish, VERY sweary and is from a few years ago, but it's very funny.
It's Ruby, the parrot who speaks French and swears:


----------



## Jesthar

Jackie C said:


> Unfortunately, the hotel staff, despite the sign, ignore them. When they're cleaning the pool in a morning, they just ignore the towels. Personally, if I worked here, I would derive great enjoyment from removing the towels, folding them up and putting them in a pile somewhere.


Probably not worth the earbending/potential job loss for upsetting guests.

Now, if I were holidaying there, I'd take great petty pleasure in picking my moment and trotting down the line chucking all the offending towels in the pool...


----------



## kittih

Why do so many restaurants insist on only serving Christmas menus in December? Its so difficult to take my OH out for a lovely meal for his December birthday and have something other than Turkey, christmas pud and all the other festive food.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Xmas instead of Christmas, that really annoys me.


----------



## Jesthar

Double whammy at work today. First, they're replacing our bean-to-cup coffee machines you can use your own cup in, with instant only machines you can't use your own cup with, but if you want you can wash up the plastic cup and put it in the recycling bin (I doubt there will be a massive compliance level!).

Secondly, they're stopping allowing us getting personal deliveries at work, suggesting locker deliveries as the alternative (for 50+kg of cat food? Right...). Not necessarily a problem as I can work from home, except the start date for this policy is next Monday, so I suspect many people (possibly including myself) might get stuff we've already ordered returned to sender...


----------



## SusieRainbow

*


Jackie C said:



Personally, if I worked here, I would derive great enjoyment from removing the towels, folding them up and putting them in a pile somewhere.

Click to expand...

**I would be sorely tempted to do that anyway !*


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> Xmas instead of Christmas, that really annoys me.


Me too, hate it.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> I am on holiday in Lazarote, and so many people are putting towels on sun loungers to "reserve" them, despite there being a sign saying not to. They're there from at least 8.30am when I wake up. There must be easily a dozen reserved there from the crack of dawn. The pool area doesn't officially open until 10am. Sad cretins, get a bloody life!
> Unfortunately, the hotel staff, despite the sign, ignore them. When they're cleaning the pool in a morning, they just ignore the towels. Personally, if I worked here, I would derive great enjoyment from removing the towels, folding them up and putting them in a pile somewhere.
> Why do people do it, and not return for hours? I actually think it's one of the saddest, most pathetic things I see in hotels/apartment complexes.


Well it's an easy solution. Simply go to the lounges you and your family want to use, pick up the towels, fold them, and put them on a table somewhere, and settle in. There is nothing stopping you doing that.


----------



## lorilu

Jesthar said:


> Double whammy at work today. First, they're replacing our bean-to-cup coffee machines you can use your own cup in, with instant only machines you can't use your own cup with, but if you want you can wash up the plastic cup and put it in the recycling bin (I doubt there will be a massive compliance level!).
> 
> Secondly, they're stopping allowing us getting personal deliveries at work, suggesting locker deliveries as the alternative (for 50+kg of cat food? Right...). Not necessarily a problem as I can work from home, except the start date for this policy is next Monday, so I suspect many people (possibly including myself) might get stuff we've already ordered returned to sender...


I hate stupid changes like that. Especially the coffee thing. Who thinks of that? So much needless waste.

Losing the convenience of personal package deliveries is bothersome but if it's causing a lot of lost work time I can see why it might happen. Not saying you, but you know how some people are, perhaps someone is taking up chunks of time over their deliveries?

People in my work do this too, have things delivered I mean. I prefer my privacy and use a post office box.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jesthar said:


> Now, if I were holidaying there, I'd take great petty pleasure in picking my moment and trotting down the line chucking all the offending towels in the pool...


Id be thinking 'oooooh! free towel on my lounger!':Woot

2 things annoying me today.

1-Lack of sleep after a nightshift. I find it incredibly difficult to sleep in the daytime and even though Ive been 'asleep' for a couple of hours I still feel sicky, spacey and zombie-like so I know I havent achieved a full REM cycle. Just wish I was one of those people who could fall asleep anywhere!

2- That moment when you pick a piece of loose nail off your toe and half your foot comes with it! Did this this morning and looked ridiculous trying to hop into the bathroom before the blood running down my foot made a mess on the floor!:Shy


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> I remember my mum using it a couple of times until we told her what it meant!
> 
> She thought it was similar to twerp


I had to Google it to find out what else it could mean!


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> Personally, if I worked here, I would derive great enjoyment from removing the towels, folding them up and putting them in a pile somewhere.


You could still do it for a bit of holiday fun


----------



## Jesthar

lorilu said:


> Losing the convenience of personal package deliveries is bothersome but if it's causing a lot of lost work time I can see why it might happen. Not saying you, but you know how some people are, perhaps someone is taking up chunks of time over their deliveries?


I think it's probably a knee jerk reaction to something, possibly involving the Christmas silly season, possibly not. It's more that they've only given two working days notice, and many people already have deliveries on the way, some that won't necessarily arrive for a week or two. There are already people debating workarounds in our office, mainly involving adding delivery instructions to park outside the entrance gate and call their mobile.

Either way, it's double ridiculous for our building, as the corporate post room for all the sites in our region is located here! 



lorilu said:


> People in my work do this too, have things delivered I mean. I prefer my privacy and use a post office box.


Somehow I don't think they do a PO box big enough to handle circa 50 kilos of tinned cat food  I'll probably just work from home when I have a delivery instead.


----------



## lorilu

[QUOTE="Jesthar, post: 1065536926, member: 1274309"

Somehow I don't think they do a PO box big enough to handle circa 50 kilos of tinned cat food  I'll probably just work from home when I have a delivery instead.[/QUOTE]

No of course not  I get a yellow card in my box when a package has been delivered and I go to the counter to get it. If it's too heavy for me one of the postal workers actually carries it out to my car for me even. If I am parked on the street out front, or if I am in the parking lot at the back. If I am in the lot I bring the car over to the loading dock and they bring it out that way.

If they are very busy, instead I suggest they just provide me with a cart and I'll take it out myself, then bring the cart back, but apparently delivering to the curb or loading dock is part of their job and they almost always insist on doing it, rather than giving me the cart.


----------



## Jesthar

lorilu said:


> No of course not  I get a yellow card in my box when a package has been delivered and I go to the counter to get it. If it's too heavy for me one of the postal workers actually carries it out to my car for me even. If I am parked on the street out front, or if I am in the parking lot at the back. If I am in the lot I bring the car over to the loading dock and they bring it out that way.
> 
> If they are very busy, instead I suggest they just provide me with a cart and I'll take it out myself, then bring the cart back, but apparently delivering to the curb or loading dock is part of their job and they almost always insist on doing it, rather than giving me the cart.


Oh, you mean go to the depot. Not very easy for me as you have to go to the specific depot of the company that tried to deliver, and they aren't always easy to get to or open putside of work hours. Other couriers don't even offer an option to collect from depot. I'm not sure how things work in the US, if you only have one local company that does all the deliveries and you collect from one place, but over Christmas I'll get parcels from a number of delivery companies, already including Royal Mail, UPS, MyHermes and DPD with more to come.


----------



## lorilu

Jesthar said:


> Oh, you mean go to the depot. Not very easy for me as you have to go to the specific depot of the company that tried to deliver, and they aren't always easy to get to or open putside of work hours. Other couriers don't even offer an option to collect from depot. I'm not sure how things work in the US, if you only have one local company that does all the deliveries and you collect from one place, but over Christmas I'll get parcels from a number of delivery companies, already including Royal Mail, UPS, MyHermes and DPD with more to come.


No, I don't mean that. I pay rent for a post office box at the US Post Office. That is where my mail is delivered, all mail, including packages. I use a PO Box number as my mailing address. If the package is being delivered by UPS or FedEX (who require a street address) I use the street address of the Post Office and my box number.

So my mailing address is:

Lorilu
PO Box 123
City, State zip code

If a package is being delivered by UPS or FedEx I use the address

Lorilu
789 Street Name (the Post Office's street address)
Box 123
City, State zip code

And they deliver it to the post office. When it is sorted a yellow card is put in my box indicating I have packages.

There is usually a one day delay between the package being delivered by UPS, and me getting the notice in my box, because that kind of sorting is done at night.

While is is inconvenient sometimes for me to have tp pick up packages after work and stand in line and all, it's better than the alternative, because my rural delivery is terrible and unreliable and I often don't end up getting what supposedly was delivered.

There are also package stores, usually privately owned businesses that are not the post office where you can pay a rent for a mailing address, a private box and package delivery. They also do things like custom pack your items you want to ship, too.In fact there's one right down the road from my house but I find the Post Office more convenient anyway, especially since I've had the same address for about 30 years there.


----------



## MilleD

Jesthar said:


> Now, if I were holidaying there, I'd take great petty pleasure in picking my moment and trotting down the line chucking all the offending towels in the pool...


My ex 'father-in law' used to actually do that.


----------



## Lurcherlad

1 million degrees in Moorfields Eye Hospital again today 

The NHS could save a fortune if they turned the heating down! 

Sat outside a cafe now just to enjoy some coolness before heading inside a curry house in the City


----------



## lorilu

Housework. I never used to mind it so much. But now it's all so painful and takes me so long to do anything. Sigh.......


----------



## Beth78

lorilu said:


> Housework. I never used to mind it so much. But now it's all so painful and takes me so long to do anything. Sigh.......


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> Housework. I never used to mind it so much. But now it's all so painful and takes me so long to do anything. Sigh.......


I feel your pain, I'm now at the stage that I use the carpet sweeper rather than the vac. and only do the housework when it's needed.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> I feel your pain, I'm now at the stage that I use the carpet sweeper rather than the vac. *and only do the housework when it's needed.*


That's me, too. Since tomorrow is Thanksgiving and I have a friend coming over for the day. She always says "don't clean on my account" and I know she doesn't mind a bit of mess and clutter, but it's difficult enough for me to have someone over without having someone over in a dirty house. Even so, it's not what anyone would call clean lol. But it's vacuumed and swept, the bathroom scrubbed (well that does get done every week) and the piles of paper put away out of sight, anyway.


----------



## margy

I've been on holiday this week and had plans to do a big clean up. Have I done any cleaning? No, do I care? Not a jot, but I do feel a bit guilty. Maybe I'll clean my fridge out tomorrow but will leave the oven until after Christmas. What's the point?When it'll just get covered in grease from all that cooking. That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> I've been on holiday this week and had good intentions of giving my kitchen a good clean have I done it? No. Do I care?No, not a jot, but I do feel a bit guilty I think I'll clean my fridge out tomorrow but it's not worth doing the oven until after Christmas as it will just get covered in grease , that's my excuse anyway.


Thanks for that. Yeah sorry all for being so whiny before, heh. I was feeling pretty gloomy about all the work and aches and pains, but what the heck I survived lol, I did get it all done. It's nice in here now. Well mostly all done. The bathroom isn't quite finished, and the dish drain boards need a rinse. 

And a bonus I won't have to do it again until the next time I have a friend over!

PS I think the worst part about it is the noise of the vacuum cleaner. It's just so awful.


----------



## Lurcherlad

My excuse for lax housekeeping of late has been that I’ve been decorating our bedroom, painting furniture, half the furniture is in the lounge and we’re kind of camping in the bedroom until the new carpet is laid.

Not worth returning all the furniture and clothes, etc. until that’s down.

Consequently, even after cleaning, vacuuming, etc. the place still looks a mess - so why bother? 

Carpet’s going down Saturday - so no excuses after that - and a thorough clean and tidy of the whole house is on the cards for next week!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Commuters who pull the chain in the station after doing a dump with giant proportions!

It could have been Hagrid 

Disgusting pigs! :Wtf:Wtf:Wtf


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> My excuse for lax housekeeping of late has been that I've been decorating our bedroom, painting furniture, half the furniture is in the lounge and we're kind of camping in the bedroom until the new carpet is laid.
> 
> Not worth returning all the furniture and clothes, etc. until that's down.
> 
> Consequently, even after cleaning, vacuuming, etc. the place still looks a mess - so why bother?
> 
> Carpet's going down Saturday - so no excuses after that - and a thorough clean and tidy of the whole house is on the cards for next week!


In January 2018 I bought a new bed. Before it came I overhauled my entire bedroom. I've lived here a little over 21 years now, things had gotten a bit ....settled. But I did it, pulled everything out, got rid of a lot of stuff, there wasn't a dust bunny in the room (closet included) when I finished. I was shocked, a few months later to see how furry the edges of the room had gotten already.


----------



## Jackie C

Jesthar said:


> Probably not worth the earbending/potential job loss for upsetting guests.


It's one of the rules posted somewhere that they can't be there for more than an hour.



lorilu said:


> Well it's an easy solution. Simply go to the lounges you and your family want to use, pick up the towels, fold them, and put them on a table somewhere, and settle in. There is nothing stopping you doing that.





SusieRainbow said:


> *I would be sorely tempted to do that anyway !*


It's tempting. Although I take it easy, and just stroll down there at some point, no rush. Then they're often occupied by then.
I woke early this morning, (7.30am - WHY?), and there was already some with towels on, and this sad person putting a few down.

It's the same people/same towels every day. I mean, who gets up, dressed and trecks the distance to the pool before 7.30am?!?!



catz4m8z said:


> Id be thinking 'oooooh! free towel on my lounger!'
> 
> 1-Lack of sleep after a nightshift. I find it incredibly difficult to sleep in the daytime and even though Ive been 'asleep' for a couple of hours I still feel sicky, spacey and zombie-like so I know I havent achieved a full REM cycle. Just wish I was one of those people who could fall asleep anywhere!


UGHHHH, nights. Unless you've worked them consistently, for years, no-one understands what it does to you.

My SIL somehow thinks she understands. 
She says, "Oh I always hated nights." 
Me: "When did you do nights?"
She: "When I was a student."
Me: "You mean for a short period in the late 1980s when you were aged about 20, and it was in a nursing home, where everyone is in bed at night? Not a nurse in her mid-40's who has worked shifts for 20-something years, worked rotating nights and day shifts for 20 years, and works in a high-pressure intensive care? And you've worked 9 to 5 as an Occupational Therapist for the past 30 years. Yeah, it's the same." 
Sorry, I just_ thought_ that last bit, didn't say it......although I said something similar, but more polite.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> UGHHHH, nights. Unless you've worked them consistently, for years, no-one understands what it does to you.


I hated nights, specially the horrible jet-lagged feeling at the end of a run of them. As a student I once slept 24 hours straight, we used to work 8 on, 6 off, 12 hour nights.
Internal rotation is the worst, going back on an early shift the day after finishing nights.:Hungover


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> That anyone would think it's ok to sit their toddler on a potty in a busy cafe just 2 feet from other occupied tables.


I was in WH Smith some years back and saw a mother with a toddler. She was proudly clutching (NO KIDDING) a potty in which the child had deposited a stinky turd. (I guess it was the child and not her - you never know). Not even a cover of any sort. How lovely was that!


----------



## Lurcherlad

After getting up early and dismantling 2 beds, carrying them downstairs, moving other furniture, cutting, rolling and removing old carpet and underlay then vacuuming thoroughly - get a phone call over an hour after the carpet fitter should have arrived that he has come down with flu and can’t come!

The reality is, I suspect, he slept through his alarm and instead of being honest when the boss rang him to see how the job was going and getting here even if he was late, he just cba! 

Now waiting for, hopefully, another fitter to come to our rescue ......


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> I was in WH Smith some years back and saw a mother with a toddler. She was proudly clutching (NO KIDDING) a potty in which the child had deposited a stinky turd. (I guess it was the child and not her - you never know). Not even a cover of any sort. How lovely was that!


:Vomit


----------



## Jackie C

The M62.


----------



## Jason25

Locking the keys in the van with no spare and then spending over 2 hours breaking into it with a coat hanger


----------



## kimthecat

Jason25 said:


> Locking the keys in the van with no spare and then spending over 2 hours breaking into it with a coat hanger


I feel mean laughing but :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

kimthecat said:


> I feel mean laughing but :Hilarious


I think most of my neighbours were aswell :Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

Someone says they are going to phone and then they don't :Grumpy


----------



## Sandysmum

Opening a bag of crisps, only to find hardly anything in it.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I think most of my neighbours were aswell :Hilarious


Didn't you lock yourself on a walk as well you need to keep your keys on string.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Didn't you lock yourself on a walk as well you need to keep your keys on string.


Unfortunately yes, I lost my van key when we were walking on dartmoor and couldn't get back in, mum had to drop the spare out


----------



## Jackie C

Got back from a lovely holiday in Lanzarote on Saturday, where Christmas was only mildly hinted about, a few lights here and there and a tree at the local mall.
Get back to Britain and it's FULL ON, capitalism, greed, spend, spend, spend, Xmas songs on the radio, adverts on the TV, and the whole saga rammed down your throat wherever you go.


----------



## Jesthar

So the tail end of last week a senior manager told a bunch of people to electronically throw a lot of documents my way and I'd do something with them for them.

Didn't ask me first.
Didn't ask my manager first.
Didn't check I had the skillset to be involved in this kind of work.
Didn't check the process he wanted to follow existed outside their head.
Didn't even clarify WHAT, specifically, they the something was they wanted done with them.

And NOW, they start giving me stick for being 'very unhelpful' and complaining to my manager


----------



## Lurcherlad

Trying to cover up their incompetence.


----------



## Guest

There's a house near me with Halloween decorations still in garden. It makes me irritates me beyond relief and I moan about it at least three times a week.
I am petty!
Dh daring me to put a Santa hat on the skeleton's head.


----------



## picaresque

AsahiGo said:


> Dh daring me to put a Santa hat on the skeleton's head.


Do it :Angelic


----------



## Guest

I am tempted. I might pay my kids to actually.


----------



## picaresque

AsahiGo said:


> I am tempted. I might pay my kids to actually.


Try and get a photo


----------



## Guest

Haha


----------



## kimthecat

When you contact a customer service etc and only given a first name of the person you spoke to so when you ring back you have trouble finding the person you originally spoke to.


----------



## Lurcherlad

When I arrive at the tip at 3.35pm and the staff are already locking their office although the site doesn’t shut until 4pm. They then just sit in their van willing me to hurry up!

Needless to say, it took all of the 25 minutes for me to unload and drive away 

Had they helped me, of course, it would have taken about 10 minutes


----------



## Lurcherlad

Measure the gap on top of wardrobe.

Buy 2 thick cardboard lidded boxes for storing Summer clothes.

Lovingly cover them in co-ordinating paper so they fit into the design of recently decorated bedroom.

Lift them to put on top of wardrobe ..... they are an inch too tall! 

Grab the Stanley Knife and cut off an inch all round top edge, replace lid ... sorted!


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Measure the gap on top of wardrobe.
> 
> Buy 2 thick cardboard lidded boxes for storing Summer clothes.
> 
> Lovingly cover them in co-ordinating paper so they fit into the design of recently decorated bedroom.
> 
> Lift them to put on top of wardrobe ..... they are an inch too tall!
> 
> Grab the Stanley Knife and cut off an inch all round top edge, replace lid ... sorted!


Which just goes to prove that no job is ever quite straightforward.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> Which just goes to prove that no job is ever quite straightforward.


Or measure twice! 

In my defence, the wardrobe was in a different part of the room when I measured so maybe the ceiling is wonky


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Or measure twice!
> 
> In my defence, the wardrobe was in a different part of the room when I measured so maybe the ceiling is wonky


I was going to say something about measuring but didn't want to be accused of stating the blindingly bloody obvious.


----------



## Sandysmum

People who walk right into you while talking/reading on their mobiles only to have a go at you coz it's all you're fault. This happened to me twice the other day, once going round a corner and once just walking down a road. And both times they looked at me as if I'd been the one in the wrong.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A female commentating on tv on the childish antics of the Leaders who were caught on mic and camera gossiping about Trump referred to it as very “mean girl” behaviour.

Couldn’t she come up with a male equivalent rather than a negative reference to women?


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> A female commentating on tv on the childish antics of the Leaders who were caught on mic and camera gossiping about Trump referred to it as very "mean girl" behaviour.
> 
> Couldn't she come up with a male equivalent rather than a negative reference to women?


And why try to act like it's that big of a deal anyway? Like we don't all do this or similar. Why would world leaders be exempt? And it wasn't particularly mean-spirited gossip anyway, certainly not anything not already clearly visible to anyone with eyes and ears.


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> And why try to act like it's that big of a deal anyway? Like we don't all do this or similar. Why would world leaders be exempt? And it wasn't particularly mean-spirited gossip anyway, certainly not anything not already clearly visible to anyone with eyes and ears.


I might expect them to realise they would be outed though. Not very intelligent behaviour in a public space.


----------



## Guest

Binning a charger by accident


----------



## Dave S

Listening to the television news and there was a live broadcast from outside Parliament.

Unfortunately that imbecile is still outside shouting about stopping Brexit. Very annoying.

Couldn't the SAS or anti-terrorists squad use him as target practise? 

I suppose that we have all been contributing to his unemployment and housing benefit as well.


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> I might expect them to realise they would be outed though. Not very intelligent behaviour in a public space.


Meh... I don't feel like they did anything that inappropriate. They're human after all, and it's hard not to comment on Trump's behavior, especially if you're having to deal with him directly. He caused delays for all of them with his impromptu press conferences, and he was a total ass to Macron in their joint conference. 
Despite all this, all they did was make a few largely benign and completely accurate comments. And never named him specifically anyway.
Besides I think it's funny mostly because it will totally get under Trump's skin, and I'm not evolved enough to not get some sick joy from that.


----------



## Lurcherlad

"A councillor has suggested a Leicester City *Council*-*owned* Francis *Bacon painting*which he claims could be *worth* up to £20 million should be *sold* to provide cash for affordable housing."

Given the state of our public services and the housing crisis I find it unbelievable that Councils are allowed to retain such useless assets tbh.

If they need artwork to brighten up their buildings, maybe displaying local artists' work for sale would be a better idea?


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> "A councillor has suggested a Leicester City *Council*-*owned* Francis *Bacon painting*which he claims could be *worth* up to £20 million should be *sold* to provide cash for affordable housing."
> 
> Given the state of our public services and the housing crisis I find it unbelievable that Councils are allowed to retain such useless assets tbh.
> 
> If they need artwork to brighten up their buildings, maybe displaying local artists' work for sale would be a better idea?


I agree.

Quite often with these artworks that are worth a lot of money they can't be displayed as there is not suitable security. So they just spend time in a vault somewhere. Mind you having seen a this picture in the paper this morning I'm not sure I would find it something I would want to look at, although I'm sure some arty types are ooing and ahhing over it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Go to take pizza out of oven....and discover it sat on top because I forgot to put it in!:Banghead


----------



## Jaf

Pyjama bottoms. For some reason the way I’m sleeping lately means my bum keeps sticking out. I can’t quite work out what I’m doing, it’s just my bum - the front is still round my waist. Also I have been almost falling/ pushed-by-cats out of bed, clinging on to the edge, with my al fresco cold bum not even under the duvet.


----------



## picaresque

That Oral B advert and the way the dentist pronounces plaque is enraging


----------



## Cully

Making a cuppa then realising I forgot to put a teabag in!!


----------



## Sandysmum

The postman who constantly drops rubber bands in the garden.


----------



## Guest

When its chucking it down and the hood on the coat causes glasses to steam up. The dilemma of stay dry vs vision


----------



## O2.0

Different time zones. 
An interesting thread that I was enjoying descended in to a two person argument while I was asleep and is now closed *sigh*


----------



## Cully

O2.0 said:


> Different time zones.
> An interesting thread that I was enjoying descended in to a two person argument while I was asleep and is now closed *sigh*


Yes that's really frustrating when that happens. I've seen many good threads spoilt in this way.
It's a forum, people have different opinions, but that's no need to turn it into a slanging match and spoil it for everyone else. Especially when there's useful information to be learned.


----------



## Lurcherlad

You check specific hospital ward visiting times on the website but when you get there are told it’s half an hour later by someone pointing helpfully to a sign at the door (which obviously you can’t read until you’re actually there).

Not willing to allow me in I go to sit and wait in the waiting room which is completely empty and not a chair in sight.


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> You check specific hospital ward visiting times on the website but when you get there are told it's half an hour later by someone pointing helpfully to a sign at the door (which obviously you can't read until you're actually there).
> 
> Not willing to allow me in I go to sit and wait in the waiting room which is completely empty and not a chair in sight.


How is your OH doing Ll? I hope his recovery is going smoothly.


----------



## Lurcherlad

SbanR said:


> How is your OH doing Ll? I hope his recovery is going smoothly.


He's very tired and on Morphine so fairly out of it but he has moments of "normal" 

Surgeon seems happy with everything so I think we'll see a marked improvement in the next couple of days when he gets all the lines and drains out.


----------



## lorilu

AsahiGo said:


> There's a house near me with Halloween decorations still in garden. It makes me irritates me beyond relief and I moan about it at least three times a week.
> I am petty!
> Dh daring me to put a Santa hat on the skeleton's head.


Oh do it please!


----------



## lorilu

Trying to reset my avatar. No matter what I do the picture won't come out right. Too big too small, I've resized until I'm ready to scream. I give up.


----------



## Guest

People who pronounce the letter H as Haitch instead of Aitch, they must think it’s the “proper” way of saying it but of course it isn’t. This mispronunciation is on the increase, even some tv presenters and news readers now say it. I am sick to death of hearing such nonsense as HD tv pronounced as Haitch D tv, it drives me nuts!


----------



## Siskin

Onaleash said:


> People who pronounce the letter H as Haitch instead of Aitch, they must think it's the "proper" way of saying it but of course it isn't. This mispronunciation is on the increase, even some tv presenters and news readers now say it. I am sick to death of hearing such nonsense as HD tv pronounced as Haitch D tv, it drives me nuts!


I do agree, but it is also the way a lot of yorkshire people have said H as part of their accent and way of speaking. Trouble is the rest of the country seems to be picking up on it


----------



## Guest

lorilu said:


> Oh do it please!


If I come across a cheapo hat in time, and if it's dark, because I'm a coward, i _might_


----------



## ForestWomble

Onaleash said:


> People who pronounce the letter H as Haitch instead of Aitch, they must think it's the "proper" way of saying it but of course it isn't. This mispronunciation is on the increase, even some tv presenters and news readers now say it. I am sick to death of hearing such nonsense as HD tv pronounced as Haitch D tv, it drives me nuts!


I'm one of these people that say *H* incorrectly :Bag. I've tried to learn the correct way but my excuse is I was born with a hearing issue and I can have difficulty hearing differences in words or sounds that sound similar.


----------



## O2.0

ForestWomble said:


> I'm one of these people that say *H* incorrectly :Bag. I've tried to learn the correct way but my excuse is I was born with a hearing issue and I can have difficulty hearing differences in words or sounds that sound similar.


I grew up around people of many nationalities, from different parts of the world that speak English, and lots of English as a second language speakers. I got used to all sorts of pronunciations. 
Personally I struggle with words that I've learned through reading, or that I learned in a different language. For example I learned about Charlemagne in French, so the English pronunciation of Charle'maine' is very weird to me and I always forget how to say it 'right' in English. 
And how on earth do you say Renaissance? Is it reNAIssance, or REnaissance?


----------



## Siskin

O2.0 said:


> I grew up around people of many nationalities, from different parts of the world that speak English, and lots of English as a second language speakers. I got used to all sorts of pronunciations.
> Personally I struggle with words that I've learned through reading, or that I learned in a different language. For example I learned about Charlemagne in French, so the English pronunciation of Charle'maine' is very weird to me and I always forget how to say it 'right' in English.
> And how on earth do you say Renaissance? Is it reNAIssance, or REnaissance?


I say it the first way.


----------



## ForestWomble

O2.0 said:


> I grew up around people of many nationalities, from different parts of the world that speak English, and lots of English as a second language speakers. I got used to all sorts of pronunciations.
> Personally I struggle with words that I've learned through reading, or that I learned in a different language. For example I learned about Charlemagne in French, so the English pronunciation of Charle'maine' is very weird to me and I always forget how to say it 'right' in English.
> And how on earth do you say Renaissance? Is it reNAIssance, or REnaissance?


I say reNAIssance.


----------



## Guest

Me too, reNAIssance.


----------



## Sandysmum

I've just spent the last half hour looking on ebay for a kaftan. Not much of an ask really, pretty straightforward you'd think.But after filling in the category bit with exactly what I was looking for, what came up was dressing gowns, mini dresses, sexy nighties and loads of other stuff I had no interest in, mixed in with a few of what I had asked for. . Honestly I don't know why I bother sometimes. You'd think if they wanted to sell you stuff, they'd make it easier to find what you wanted!


----------



## Lurcherlad

What annoys me about eBay is, despite selecting only UK sellers, many that come up are in China!


----------



## Cully

@O2.0 , I always have trouble with REsearch or reSEARCH?
I say ReNAIssance too by the way.
Pronunciation of words could easily become a thread on its own


----------



## Lurcherlad

There seems to be no way to turn the lights down in individual hospital bed bays so patients can nap during the day.

The overhead lighting is belting out thousands of watts from early morning to late evening with no respite. Even pulling the curtains round makes no difference because of the siting of the lighting.

It’s impossible for patients to get any proper rest which surely is useful for recovery?

I took in an eye mask but OH gets claustrophobic. I’m thinking of taking sunglasses in today (I use them flying and find they help).


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> What annoys me about eBay is, despite selecting only UK sellers, many that come up are in China!





jetsmum said:


> I've just spent the last half hour looking on ebay for a kaftan. Not much of an ask really, pretty straightforward you'd think.But after filling in the category bit with exactly what I was looking for, what came up was dressing gowns, mini dresses, sexy nighties and loads of other stuff I had no interest in, mixed in with a few of what I had asked for. . Honestly I don't know why I bother sometimes. You'd think if they wanted to sell you stuff, they'd make it easier to find what you wanted!


Same issue on Etsy. I was looking for knitted slippers a few years ago.


----------



## margy

Potholes are the bane of my life. I'm fed up with hitting them. One resulting in a fifty pound bill to have my wheels realigned. I thought it was just a puddle while driving on a rainy night but turned out to be a huge pothole. Now I'm obsessed with avoiding them.


----------



## catz4m8z

O2.0 said:


> And how on earth do you say Renaissance? Is it reNAIssance, or REnaissance?


huh....weird. Thinking about it I say 'the reNAIssance' but then there are things called 'REnaissance Fairs'! Apparently Im not fussy!LOL (also is it just me or is it one of those words that the more you look at it the more made up it appears?).

Annoying thing today is that despite having a box full of various lightbulbs I never have the one in that I need.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> There seems to be no way to turn the lights down in individual hospital bed bays so patients can nap during the day.
> 
> The overhead lighting is belting out thousands of watts from early morning to late evening with no respite. Even pulling the curtains round makes no difference because of the siting of the lighting.
> 
> It's impossible for patients to get any proper rest which surely is useful for recovery?
> 
> I took in an eye mask but OH gets claustrophobic. I'm thinking of taking sunglasses in today (I use them flying and find they help).


I remember when I was in hospital a phrase you heard a lot from people when they were discharged was that they were looking forward to a good sleep. 
I hope your OH is feeling better today.

**********************

My annoyance today is that I can't turn my bathroom light off, my bathroom light is turned on and off by pulling a string, I pulled the string last night and the whole thing came down. :Meh
Thankfully I can also see the funny side to how that would of looked if anyone had been watching :Hilarious


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> Annoying thing today is that despite having a box full of various lightbulbs I never have the one in that I need.


I have a cupboardful, but just had to go on eBay to get one for the fridge! There is something very sad and depressing about a dark fridge.


----------



## Guest

Is it a hotel or an ‘otel?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I was always taught “an otel” but it makes no sense to say “an hockey stick, an Hollihock” etc.

Maybe it’s because Hotel derives from another language?

English is full of anomalies - very confusing, even for The English


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I was always taught "an otel" but it makes no sense to say "an hockey stick, an Hollihock" etc.
> 
> Maybe it's because Hotel derives from another language?
> 
> English is full of anomalies - very confusing, even for The English


Funny isn't it, I always thought that an 'otel came from America. I was always taught a hotel. I hate hearing an 'otel it sounds so put on


----------



## O2.0

Siskin said:


> Funny isn't it, I always thought that an 'otel came from America.


Nope, never heard an American say 'otel, always hotel. 
Though in the US I hear mostly 'erbs instead of herbs, which sounds weird to me. But most Americans say 'erbs.


----------



## Lurcherlad

"The *word hotel is*derived from the French *hôtel*(coming from the same *origin* as hospital), which referred to a French version of a building seeing frequent visitors, and providing care, rather than a place offering accommodation."

H is silent in French, hence the "otel" - a otel does not roll off the tongue at all


----------



## Siskin

O2.0 said:


> Nope, never heard an American say 'otel, always hotel.
> Though in the US I hear mostly 'erbs instead of herbs, which sounds weird to me. But most Americans say 'erbs.


Maybe I'm thinking of 'erbs which also drives me up the wall


----------



## HarlequinCat

Im guilty of dropping a lot of my h's!

Americans sort of say it 'urbs when they say herbs, I just say 'erbs. Instead of have I just say 'ave. Unless Im talking to a stranger, then I try to talk a bit more propper.

While living with my partner in the South I have a lot of people having trouble with my accent, even my Other Half used to have trouble understanding some of what I said.


----------



## Guest

Outlaws arriving soon and not having chance to eat sooner. Wont be having dinner until 10pm now :'(


----------



## Jackie C

Christmas. The way it's now about greed and consumerism. We stopped celebrating it a couple of years ago. I work Xmas day every other year (alternate with NY), and only "celebrate" by going to see my mum as she likes it. Without her, I'd be happy to work every year or volunteer somewhere.
Now that it's December, the wall to wall Xmas songs on the radio and in every shop you go in to. I don't know why shops play Xmas music, as it just makes me what to leave ASAP!


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Christmas. The way it's now about greed and consumerism. We stopped celebrating it a couple of years ago. I work Xmas day every other year (alternate with NY), and only "celebrate" by going to see my mum as she likes it. Without her, I'd be happy to work every year or volunteer somewhere.
> Now that it's December, the wall to wall Xmas songs on the radio and in every shop you go in to. I don't know why shops play Xmas music, as it just makes me what to leave ASAP!


I don't celebrate it any more either, it's just a nice peaceful quiet day off from work for me, but most of my family and friends do festive stuff. I am happy for them if they like it. I stopped traveling to my sister's (an hour and 40 minute drive one way) on Christmas Day when my mother stopped wanting to go. I used to pick Mom up and take her (adding another 20 minutes there and back to my drive) One memorable year when had a big blizzard on Christmas Day. Both my mother and I stayed home in our respective houses, and called each other back a forth a few times and both agreed it was our best Christmas ever! Next year she said "I'm not going" so I said "Me neither" and that was the end of it. It was never fun at my sister's house except when all the kids were really little, and then, of course, we were all a lot younger then too. It's heavenly to not have to travel on holidays any more (I don't go to Thanksgiving either)









I don't miss all the shopping hysteria and spending at all nor do I feel deprived not getting gifts either.


----------



## Beth78

A quiet Christmas sounds divine, our home is going to be full this year. 12 humans and 1 dog


----------



## SbanR

Beth78 said:


> A quiet Christmas sounds divine, our home is going to be full this year. 12 humans and 1 dog


Eek! Thinking of the quantities you'll have to prepare n cook!:Jawdrop


----------



## Guest

Speaking of Christmas, something that annoys me is the emphasis on Christmas dinner. Its a Sunday roast + pigs in blankets. Idk why people plan months in advance and get arsey over it.
Saying that, I hate roast dinners and don't have to cook for tonnes of people. I wonder if McDonalds is open


----------



## Beth78

SbanR said:


> Eek! Thinking of the quantities you'll have to prepare n cook!:Jawdrop


Yes, it's fighting. And half of us are vegans as well so that's an added complication


----------



## Boxer123

People driving. I have to drive for work I normally go the speed limit if conditions are bad I do go a bit slower especially on country roads. The amount of people that have to speed around you on a bend only to meet them 5 minutes later at the traffic lights. Yesterday morning someone over took me and nearly went head on into a car overtaking on the other side. 

Where is everyone going so fast ?


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> People driving. I have to drive for work I normally go the speed limit if conditions are bad I do go a bit slower especially on country roads. The amount of people that have to speed around you on a bend only to meet them 5 minutes later at the traffic lights. Yesterday morning someone over took me and nearly went head on into a car overtaking on the other side.
> 
> Where is everyone going so fast ?


A guy died on are road trying to overtake a stopped bus the other day.
If he'd just waited 1 minute for the bus to start after picking up it's passengers he would still be alive, so sad.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> A guy died on are road trying to overtake a stopped bus the other day.
> If he'd just waited 1 minute for the bus to start after picking up it's passengers he would still be alive, so sad.


It's bonkers people get so aggressive in cars. You really don't save much time by speeding around.


----------



## Beth78

My annoyance of the day was a floating plaster in the swimming pool epressed
Not a welcome sight at 7:30 in the morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> My annoyance of the day was a floating plaster in the swimming pool epressed
> Not a welcome sight at 7:30 in the morning.


epressed


----------



## Guest

"better to be late in this life then early into the next" is a tacky phrase I like in regards to speeding cars haha.

I guess it'll only get worse now - gotta pick up presents/visit people/go home to change before the party etc...


----------



## margy

If someone is sitting up my boot on a country road I pull over and let them go. It's especially stressful if the road isn't familiar, there's no way I'm speeding up just because someone's in a hurry and thinks I'm going too slow, even though I'm doing the limit.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> If someone is sitting up my boot on a country road I pull over and let them go. It's especially stressful if the road isn't familiar, there's no way I'm speeding up just because someone's in a hurry and thinks I'm going too slow, even though I'm doing the limit.


The weather hasn't helped and this morning was icy and muddy.


----------



## Siskin

In the last moth there has been four major accidents on the main road not far from us, two of them had fatalities, all apparently due to bad driving rather then road conditions. One of the fatalities was a lady from my village who I know quite well. It’s just so shocking.


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> In the last moth there has been four major accidents on the main road not far from us, two of them had fatalities, all apparently due to bad driving rather then road conditions. One of the fatalities was a lady from my village who I know quite well. It's just so shocking.


Horrible and such a waste. 20 years ago my dads girlfriend was killed and he was seriously injured when someone overtook and hit them head on. The driver walked away my dads not been the same since.


----------



## margy

You take your life into your hands when you are driving I'm sorry your dad was involved in an accident it's usually the way that the person who causes it through bad driving gets away scot free. I often have to drive on the A1 and watching that series about it on the BBC makes me scared to drive on it as there are so many accidents.


----------



## Guest

Youngest was at a club meet last night, and dh went to collect her for the first time ever.
Not one adult looked at him, let alone challenged who he was. He walked straight into the building, got kiddo and left.
Dont know how petty it is, but it annoyed both of us massively.
She will not be going back!


----------



## lorilu

AsahiGo said:


> Youngest was at a club meet last night, and dh went to collect her for the first time ever.
> Not one adult looked at him, let alone challenged who he was. He walked straight into the building, got kiddo and left.
> Dont know how petty it is, but it annoyed both of us massively.
> She will not be going back!


That is frightening.


----------



## Guest

I didn't know whether I was being ott or not about it...


----------



## O2.0

AsahiGo said:


> Youngest was at a club meet last night, and dh went to collect her for the first time ever.
> Not one adult looked at him, let alone challenged who he was. He walked straight into the building, got kiddo and left.
> Dont know how petty it is, but it annoyed both of us massively.
> She will not be going back!


How old is the kiddo?


----------



## Guest

Seven


----------



## O2.0

AsahiGo said:


> Seven


Oh that is awfully young to be released to any old adult! 
Did you have a chat with the adults in charge and ask what their policy was?

It's a tricky one, if I was watching a 7 year old and they said, "that's my daddy" I'd probably let them go, but if some man walked in and grabbed a kid, even if the kid seem unperturbed, I'd stop the guy and ask him who he was...


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> I didn't know whether I was being ott or not about it...


Not being OTT at all could have been anyone.


----------



## Guest

O2.0 said:


> Oh that is awfully young to be released to any old adult!
> Did you have a chat with the adults in charge and ask what their policy was?
> 
> It's a tricky one, if I was watching a 7 year old and they said, "that's my daddy" I'd probably let them go, but if some man walked in and grabbed a kid, even if the kid seem unperturbed, I'd stop the guy and ask him who he was...


We called the leader that night, as AsahiKid had a cut on her hand from a knife! dh originally spoke on the phone and was 'assured' that there were plenty of adults supervising (four), and then spoke to me and said there was eight 

They also had none of our current contact details, and the whole thing is just a bit sketchy lol

It's kinda funny how oblivious they all must've been towards who was going in/out of the building; DH looks like a stereotypical 'movie' prison inmate and would be the first person I'd be making a beeline over to speak to

(He isn't, he's a good guy)


----------



## lorilu

Isn't it odd how some people seem to have no awareness of themselves? Like the woman who walks into my office every morning first thing, with a hair brush in her hand, and proceeds to brush her hair vigorously while standing there talking to me, as I back away and find a reason to walk out my door, leaving her to it.

Or the one (who has left for greener pastures) who, in meetings, had this habit of picking her nose with a kleenex even as she spoke. She'd blow, peek, then pick, all the while having her say.

Then there is the one who snaps her underwear waist band through her dress as she's standing there talking to you. Snap snap snap. Once I started giggling about it and she wanted to know what was so funny. I said "I wondered if your underwear was bothering you". She said "I think I put on a pair of my daughter's today". Snap Snap. But she does it all the time, so I don't know.......

There was another, now retired, who used to stand there and scratch at her...erm hind end...while talking.

Observing all these, I find myself hyper conscious of my own habits, always wondering if I am doing something similar. If I'm feeling unwell I might notice myself sniffling a lot, much to my own annoyance. Other than that I do have a habit of sighing but I notice I am not the only one who sighs a lot either. We're all over worked (job security I call it) and tired..so we sigh without knowing it.

Actually there is another I do, I rub at my neck a lot because I have a chronic pain there. One other in my office does that too.

Years ago when I used to clean offices to make ends meet I used to clean this office where the \woman used to cut her toe nails at her desk and they'd be scattered all over the floor under her desk. Her boss seemed to do the same thing. Or maybe she did his and hers. it was pretty gross lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad

:Yuck


----------



## Guest

lorilu said:


> Isn't it odd how some people seem to have no awareness of themselves? Like the woman who walks into my office every morning first thing, with a hair brush in her hand, and proceeds to brush her hair vigorously while standing there talking to me, as I back away and find a reason to walk out my door, leaving her to it.
> 
> Or the one (who has left for greener pastures) who, in meetings, had this habit of picking her nose with a kleenex even as she spoke. She'd blow, peek, then pick, all the while having her say.
> 
> Then there is the one who snaps her underwear waist band through her dress as she's standing there talking to you. Snap snap snap. Once I started giggling about it and she wanted to know what was so funny. I said "I wondered if your underwear was bothering you". She said "I think I put on a pair of my daughter's today". Snap Snap. But she does it all the time, so I don't know.......
> 
> There was another, now retired, who used to stand there and scratch at her...erm hind end...while talking.
> 
> Observing all these, I find myself hyper conscious of my own habits, always wondering if I am doing something similar. If I'm feeling unwell I might notice myself sniffling a lot, much to my own annoyance. Other than that I do have a habit of sighing but I notice I am not the only one who sighs a lot either. We're all over worked (job security I call it) and tired..so we sigh without knowing it.
> 
> Actually there is another I do, I rub at my neck a lot because I have a chronic pain there. One other in my office does that too.
> 
> Years ago when I used to clean offices to make ends meet I used to clean this office where the \woman used to cut her toe nails at her desk and they'd be scattered all over the floor under her desk. Her boss seemed to do the same thing. Or maybe she did his and hers. it was pretty gross lol.


Yeah some people are foul... Or maybe you just have a calming presence and people feel really comfortable around you and forget themselves? 
I have misophonia and people's eating noises do it for me. People that 'slop' their food. At family things,my niece and I are outside whilst inlaws are eating. Yuck.


----------



## lorilu

AsahiGo said:


> Yeah some people are foul... *Or maybe you just have a calming presence and people feel really comfortable around you and forget themselves? *
> I have misophonia and people's eating noises do it for me. People that 'slop' their food. At family things,my niece and I are outside whilst inlaws are eating. Yuck.












Today's petty annoyance is being down with the flu. Two cats, one wonderfully supportive, the other turns bully whenever someone is sick, be it cat or human.


----------



## Sandysmum

More than a petty thing really, I hate unisex toilets!!! Ladies loos are (usually) clean, not too bad smelling, no sinister looking liquid on the floor, no sleezy graffitti and are a good place for women to hide out with their friends if they need to avoid some one or just have a good gossip.You can't do that in unisex ones !!


----------



## lorilu

jetsmum said:


> More than a petty thing really, I hate unisex toilets!!! Ladies loos are (usually) clean, not too bad smelling, no sinister looking liquid on the floor, no sleezy graffitti and are a good place for women to hide out with their friends if they need to avoid some one or just have a good gossip.You can't do that in unisex ones !!


Absolutely agree. I dread it that it's coming everywhere.


----------



## Jackie C

jetsmum said:


> More than a petty thing really, I hate unisex toilets!!! Ladies loos are (usually) clean, not too bad smelling, no sinister looking liquid on the floor, no sleezy graffitti and are a good place for women to hide out with their friends if they need to avoid some one or just have a good gossip.You can't do that in unisex ones !!


What bugs me about toilets is the frequent queue for the ladies. If you're at a concert, sporting or other event, you've got no chance. Yet there will be either no queue or a very small one at the gents. I went to a sports event once, and there was a queue for the gents, and some of the men were actually weeing up the walls in the corridor that lead to the toilets. The ladies queue wa three times longer. It does seem to be getting better, but queues still happen.


----------



## Beth78

Jackie C said:


> What bugs me about toilets is the frequent queue for the ladies. If you're at a concert, sporting or other event, you've got no chance. Yet there will be either no queue or a very small one at the gents. I went to a sports event once, and there was a queue for the gents, and some of the men were actually weeing up the walls in the corridor that lead to the toilets. The ladies queue wa three times longer. It does seem to be getting better, but queues still happen.


Maybe double decker toilets are the answer. Double the toilets for same amount of space


----------



## Lurcherlad

What disgusts me about toilets is when someone has a nuclear explosion in the pan but doesn’t use the loo brush provided and leave it respectable for the next person! 

:Yuck No excuse!

While I’m about it - if you p*ss on the seat - CLEAN IT! 

Not at home btw - public loos but above refers to the loo on a hospital ward.


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> What disgusts me about toilets is when someone has a nuclear explosion in the pan but doesn't use the loo brush provided and leave it respectable for the next person!
> 
> :Yuck No excuse!
> 
> While I'm about it - if you p*ss on the seat - CLEAN IT!


I thought everyone knew the rhyme.. 
If you sprinkle, while you tinkle
Be sweet, and wipe the seat!


----------



## Beth78

We have a plaque in our loo saying 
"We aim to please, will you aim too please"


----------



## SusieRainbow

And toilet seats left up! In 40 years wedded bliss I have not been able to train my beloved husband !


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> I thought everyone knew the rhyme..
> If you sprinkle, while you tinkle
> Be sweet, and wipe the seat!


I'm thinking of taking my own sign in to the hospital later and sticking it on the wall in the toilet!


----------



## Lurcherlad

SusieRainbow said:


> And toilet seats left up! In 40 years wedded bliss I have not been able to train my beloved husband !


My OH and DS are well trained - seat never left up and they do leave it clean, thankfully.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Not at home btw - public loos but above refers to the loo on a hospital ward.


so much yes! Why people do this and then dont tell anyone is beyond me. As a nurse I dont have time to run around being the toilet police so the first I hear is when somebody else comes up and tells me the toilets are covered in ****! Why not just tell someone? We wipe bums for a living, a ***ty toilet isnt going to phase us!


----------



## Lurcherlad

People serving customers in cafes, at tills etc. who don’t even look at you, speak abruptly to customers and can’t manage to raise a smile.

(90% of them can’t have just had bad news, be ill, etc. before I get slammed )


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> so much yes! Why people do this and then dont tell anyone is beyond me. As a nurse I dont have time to run around being the toilet police so the first I hear is when somebody else comes up and tells me the toilets are covered in ****! Why not just tell someone? We wipe bums for a living, a ***ty toilet isnt going to phase us!


I told a nurse and it had been cleaned by the next time I went in 

I regularly tell people if something needs cleaning or has run out - not as a complaint - just a "heads up". Nothing worse than finding out there's no loo paper when it's too late IYKWIM


----------



## Elles

lorilu said:


> Absolutely agree. I dread it that it's coming everywhere.


Blame the self ID trans thing. The Old Vic crowdfunded for more women's loos. They then proceeded to make all the toilets 'self selection' which means women don't actually have any.

https://metro.co.uk/2019/10/03/thea...oilets-urinals-pledging-female-loos-10858226/


----------



## lullabydream

SusieRainbow said:


> And toilet seats left up! In 40 years wedded bliss I have not been able to train my beloved husband !


No me neither... He used to get told off by my uncle. 
Am guessing its a family thing though.. He's one of 12..Second youngest, 9 boys, 3 girls I do wonder now how many of those put the seat down.


----------



## laugher

I can't stand it when people click pictures on sidewalks and refuse to make way for pedestrians. They take too damn long too, just standing there pouting or giving instructions to others about how to pose. Equally annoying is the selfie in a crowded elevator, especially when these idiots expect people to move out of the selfie's frame. Can some legislator please float a plan to tax selfie takers on sidewalks and roads? Please? Please?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> People serving customers in cafes, at tills etc. who don't even look at you, speak abruptly to customers and can't manage to raise a smile.
> 
> (90% of them can't have just had bad news, be ill, etc. before I get slammed )


Worse if they have just wiped their nose or finished using their disgusting phone and handle your food


----------



## lorilu

When a decent product, something you use regularly, is ruined because someone had the idea to "improve" it.


----------



## Guest

lorilu said:


> When a decent product, something you use regularly, is ruined because someone had the idea to "improve" it.


Cadbury's chocolate, anyone?


----------



## Jesthar

Today I needed to go into town from work in the two hour lunch window for my last few Christmas gifts (can't do it any sooner as one is a magazine that only comes out this week). It was nice and sunny this morning, but was getting darker. Right, thought I, I'll go as soon as it hits noon.

Noon arrives (and it's still not raining - yay!) - but so do half a dozen urgent (and fairly complicated) work requests that could have been made much earlier this week. By the time I've dealt with them, most of the lunch window has gone and it's started tipping it down. 

If I'm lucky, my coat and shoes will be dry by Easter...


----------



## Siskin

Just got back from the supermarket which wasn’t too crowded to be fair, but the roads were blocked with traffic and we couldn’t work out why until we got the where the bypass goes round Ciren. It looks as if there has been an accident further along it so all the vehicles were being directed off and promptly getting lost round the town, it was utter chaos. On the good side I’m not going anywhere near a shop until after Christmas and until we’ve eaten everything and are beginning to starve. If we haven’t got it then hard luck


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> People serving customers in cafes, at tills etc. who don't even look at you, speak abruptly to customers and can't manage to raise a smile.
> 
> (90% of them can't have just had bad news, be ill, etc. before I get slammed )


I went out for a coffee today with a friend at a well known coffee shop and apart from the fact I felt like an inconvenience she never once cracked a smile.


----------



## Guest

margy said:


> I went out for a coffee today with a friend at a well known coffee shop and apart from the fact I felt like an inconvenience she never once cracked a smile.


I was in a very well-known (green aproned) coffee shop this week and the guy that served me was smiley, friendly, chatty and an all-round pleasant human.

Obviously a new staff member who's not yet scraping his soul off of the floor at the end of every shift.


----------



## margy

AsahiGo said:


> Cadbury's chocolate, anyone?


Terry's chocolate?


----------



## Guest

margy said:


> Terry's chocolate?


only type of fruit I eat


----------



## Jackie C

When I'm cooking, and it's something hot, and OH interfere's, "Giz it here, I've got asbestos hands". 
NO, you haven't.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Writing out a long detailed, helpful reply , only for the questioner to disappear or fail to acknowledge.
Rude !


----------



## Siskin

A prepaid credit card we have is run by visa. Yesterday several emails came from places like the phone company that they couldn't take any money from the card, so Mr Siskin phoned up the cards provider to find out what was going on. Apparently Visa had decided to stop the card and cancel it due to 'suspicious activity' and not tell us. It was only when bills needed to be paid by the card that we noticed something was wrong. Our card provider could offer no explanation what the suspicious activity had been and why Visa had just cancelled out of the blue without contacting them to ask us, they said that visa seems to do this from time to time. Mr S looked at the statement and there appears to be no strange activity on there. It's going to take about two weeks before the card is replaced which is a pain. I guess it's great that visa is on the ball and keeping an eye on things, but it would have been nice to know that the card had been cancelled rather then have irate emails from people wondering why DD's were not being paid by us.


----------



## lorilu

People who leave their lists and tissues and other trash in the grocery cart. Such slobs. Not only am I complaining about the slobs but I am complaining about the grocery store management, that they don't train their cart collector people to clean out the cart for the next shopper. Very little competition in the grocery market around here, so the grocery store doesn't have to try to treat their customers well. Where else will we go.

Whatever happened to having a little pride in what you do, what you provide, what you stand for.


----------



## Dave S

lorilu said:


> People who leave their lists and tissues and other trash in the grocery cart. Such slobs. Not only am I complaining about the slobs but I am complaining about the grocery store management, that they don't train their cart collector people to clean out the cart for the next shopper. Very little competition in the grocery market around here, so the grocery store doesn't have to try to treat their customers well. Where else will we go.
> 
> Whatever happened to having a little pride in what you do, what you provide, what you stand for.


Can we add to that people who let their children ride in the trollies where the food goes and not making sure their shoes are clean or cleaning the trolley afterwards.


----------



## Sandysmum

Looking forward to a lovely take away only to find it arrives early which is nice, but cold and inedible which isn't!


----------



## Jackie C

That I'm working Christmas Eve and Christmas Day (which I don't mind), but the canteen is closed and there is literally nowhere to get food. So the trust charity is providing everyone with a free Xmas breakfast _or_ lunch for staff (not both), and they are going on about it like it's the greatest thing in the world and a massive gesture. Not only that, I know it will be two rock hard, unseasoned soggy ready-made roast potatoes, sprouts cooked within an inch of their lives and unseasoned, bland turkey with the texture of shoe leather. And we have to set a time for someone to go and pick it all up, _all at once_. And, obviously, not everyone can go to lunch at a set time all at once, so most of us will be warming it up in the microwave.

Someone also put a list up with names on who are working Xmas day, and we are _expected_ to bring some food in,_ out of our own pocket _for everyone to share_. _I take stuff to work on nights all the time, but I don't appreciate being _told _to.

But then, because there are about 20-something members of staff on our unit in just one shift, there will be loads of food, which then gets left out and goes dry/bad and ends up getting thrown away. It gets incredibly vulgar and greedy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh dear 

Maybe just do your own thing, bring in your own food but smile sweetly so nobody notices you having tasty food


----------



## Lurcherlad

The young chap on a motorcycle with L plate, that cuts me up on the roundabout then stops abruptly a few feet later to let someone cross the road where there’s a refuge - not a Zebra Crossing 

Lucky I’m laid back otherwise he could have ended up with a Kuga up his Jacksy!


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> The young chap on a motorcycle with L plate, that cuts me up on the roundabout then stops abruptly a few feet later to let someone cross the road where there's a refuge - not a Zebra Crossing
> 
> Lucky I'm laid back otherwise he could have ended up with a Kuga up his Jacksy!


Sorry had to giggle!


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> a Kuga up his Jacksy!


Is that a technical term?


----------



## lullabydream

The OH... 
Popped over to my friends to get her kids excited over Christmas day tomorrow. The eldest 16 wanted to take a photo of my, usually as its Christmas I say no.. However said yes. It actually was quite a good picture. She forwarded it to me.. I forwarded it to my OH... OH he says 'That does look like you'


----------



## catz4m8z

The fact one of my patients is probably going to pass away either on my nightshift tonight or tomorrow and I cant do anything except try and make it as peaceful as possible for him and his family.
Not so much petty as terribly, terribly sad.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> A prepaid credit card we have is run by visa. Yesterday several emails came from places like the phone company that they couldn't take any money from the card, so Mr Siskin phoned up the cards provider to find out what was going on. Apparently Visa had decided to stop the card and cancel it due to 'suspicious activity' and not tell us. It was only when bills needed to be paid by the card that we noticed something was wrong. Our card provider could offer no explanation what the suspicious activity had been and why Visa had just cancelled out of the blue without contacting them to ask us, they said that visa seems to do this from time to time. Mr S looked at the statement and there appears to be no strange activity on there. It's going to take about two weeks before the card is replaced which is a pain. I guess it's great that visa is on the ball and keeping an eye on things, but it would have been nice to know that the card had been cancelled rather then have irate emails from people wondering why DD's were not being paid by us.


OH had exactly the same a few weeks back. Absolutely nothing out of the ordinary



catz4m8z said:


> The fact one of my patients is probably going to pass away either on my nightshift tonight or tomorrow and I cant do anything except try and make it as peaceful as possible for him and his family.
> Not so much petty as terribly, terribly sad.


That really does bring things into perspective, even for me, who is spending probably the last Xmas ever with my friend


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> The fact one of my patients is probably going to pass away either on my nightshift tonight or tomorrow and I cant do anything except try and make it as peaceful as possible for him and his family.
> Not so much petty as terribly, terribly sad.


Must be very hard to deal with.

Bless you for what you do.

OH had some wonderful nurses looking after him following his op recently, who really showed they cared about the patients.


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> That really does bring things into perspective, even for me, who is spending probably the last Xmas ever with my friend


Yes...you never know how long you have with loved ones so make the most of the time you spend together.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> OH had exactly the same a few weeks back. Absolutely nothing out of the ordinary
> 
> That really does bring things into perspective, even for me, who is spending probably the last Xmas ever with my friend


It really does.

Hope you and your friend have some treasured times over the holiday that you can look back on.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> It really does.
> 
> Hope you and your friend have some treasured times over the holiday that you can look back on.


Thanks. We were supposed to be in Wales but he's too ill. Luckily I took him on a little weekend away, an hour away from home just 3 weeks ago and he really enjoyed it


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> The fact one of my patients is probably going to pass away either on my nightshift tonight or tomorrow and I cant do anything except try and make it as peaceful as possible for him and his family.
> Not so much petty as terribly, terribly sad.


I worked a Christmas shift when one of my patients died in the morning, he was a lovely lad, was a very sad day for everyone involved. 
I always remember him and his family at Christmas.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

This has made me think that, we should all just stop from time to time, count our blessings and be so very grateful for what we have and who we have in our lives. 
And to those of you who work at caring for those who are at the end of their lives, Thank you!


----------



## lorilu

Bugsys grandma said:


> This has made me think that, we should all just stop from time to time, count our blessings and be so very grateful for what we have and who we have in our lives.
> And to those of you who work at caring for those who are at the end of their lives, Thank you!


 I count my blessings, loved ones included, all day long, every day. Lots of gratitude in my heart. That's why this thread appeals to me so much. It's a place to blow off the petty stuff so I can keep the real stuff front and center.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Maybe just do your own thing, bring in your own food but smile sweetly so nobody notices you having tasty food


Actually, the canteen turkey weren't bad! It was actually reasonably moist, even though we all had to warm it up. The roasties were obviously frozen then cooked, and I gave away my sprouts. Everyone brought something in, and we had better roasties, parsnips, yorkshire puds etc. It was quite nice.

Pity I've had a bad sore throat and chest since Saturday and felt crap.


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> The fact one of my patients is probably going to pass away either on my nightshift tonight or tomorrow and I cant do anything except try and make it as peaceful as possible for him and his family.
> Not so much petty as terribly, terribly sad.


That's why I don't mind working Xmas, its part of the job, and at least I'm not the poor patient of their poor relatives. I work on ICU, my patient didn't die, but I've worked literally non-stop today for 12hrs trying to _stop him_ dying (well, 24hrs if you include a long day yesterday as well). I'm bloody knackered. I did get a break, though, to eat my Xmas dinner.


----------



## rona

Jackie C said:


> That's why I don't mind working Xmas, its part of the job, and at least I'm not the poor patient of their poor relatives. I work on ICU, my patient didn't die, but I've worked literally non-stop today for 12hrs trying to _stop him_ dying (well, 24hrs if you include a long day yesterday as well). I'm bloody knackered. I did get a break, though, to eat my Xmas dinner.


Thank you


----------



## margy

You are an angel! Thankyou, my daughter is a nurse and worked 8 till 9 today. You aren't appreciated enough x


----------



## Jackie C

Some relatives brought us some chocolates, which was lovely. I can't go into detail, but their young son (only 22) is dying, and I thought it was a lovely thought, considering what they're going through.


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> You are an angel! Thankyou, my daughter is a nurse and worked 8 till 9 today. You aren't appreciated enough x


Representatives from our department got asked to go down to No10 last week, at last notice, as a "thank you" from Boris Johnson for all the hard work. I got several nominations to go, but I said I'd rather sh!t in my own hands and clap. 
There would be NO WAY I would have been picked to go, anyway, as I'm "just" a staff nurse with a big anti-Tory mouth. They sent a matron who would have just licked Johnson's @rse and has no idea how it is on the shop floor.


----------



## Jackie C

My brother visited our mum today. This is the third time he's visited her* this year* and only came last month because she was in hospital. I've been telling him how her physical and mental health is very poor, and she's very frail, but he literally ignores all my messages.
Even though he has *ALL* of Xmas and NY off and I _work_ ALL of it, he claimed he couldn't visit Xmas Day, so my Mum was on her own. He went today, then started harping on about how bad she was, and that he didn't expect to be "on duty" when he visited (he voluteers for St John Ambulance, so thinks he's a doctor). Told him she's been like this for a year and she's bad every time I visit, and slowly getting worse. He only stayed for a few hours and went home. I asked him if he was stopping over, as I was worried she was on her own......he ignored the message and only messaged me when he was travelling back.
The few days I have off I have, I am going to visit, taking her out if she's well enough, cooking her tea. I've made her some soup to take, going to do some shopping for her and stopping over with her. I dont resent a single second.
I live 60 miles away, he lives 100 miles away from her. He might as well live in Australia, and he doesn't phone her, either.
He hasn't seen her on Xmas Day for literally years, even though he's always off.


----------



## margy

Families! I was very lucky when my mum had dementia. My brother lived near her and did most of her care. I often felt guilty but because I lived further away it was difficult. We were lucky that we could work it out between us


----------



## Bugsys grandma

My mum had dementia and Parkinson's, and in spite of the fact that I had 2 brothers and a sister, I was the only one who did anything too! 
One of my brothers and my sister both live in the same town, as do I. But they can drive and have more than one car in the family , I don't, and didn't have a car, and they didn't visit my mum for nearly two years! They live 15 minutes away! 
When she finally had to go into a home, my brother was within walking distance of the home, literally 3 mins down the road, and my sister could've walked there in 10 minutes or driven in 3 . My brother visited mum a couple of times, my sister went the morning that she died, after she was dead,! Can you fathom that one? Cos I still can't work that out! 

At the same time that mum was in the home, my dad,( they were separated) was very poorly with terminal cancer. He lived the same side of town as my brother and sister, I was on the opposite side of town. 
Again they were both within walking distance of my dads house. It was me who went everyday to cook his lunch, do his washing and any other bits he couldn't manage. He was a fiercely independent man, a proper old school gentleman. I miss him! 
My sister went to visit him a couple of times in the last 8 months of his life. My brother didn't go at all until dad went into the hospice.! 

I haven't spoken to any of my siblings since my dads funeral. He passed away exactly 2 weeks after my mum, 12 years ago in Feb. We've not even exchanged Christmas cards or anything. The only contact i had with them was through solicitors, because they contested my dads will, he left almost everything to me. They didn't get anywhere! 
As far as I'm concerned I don't have any siblings.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Oh my goodness I do apologise. That post turned out very differently than I'd Intended. Once I started writing it just all came out. 
Sorry! :Bag:Sorry


----------



## Lurcherlad

I find it very sad to hear the stories of lazy, inconsiderate siblings/children who don’t make any effort for their parents and leave it all up to one child 

Funny how they turn up when the Will gets read 

At least by doing the right thing by your parents and doing your best, your conscience is clear when they eventually pass.

(Obviously, some parents don’t deserve any of their childrens’ care or attention, but that’s a whole other discussion.)

I’ve not had as much time to give to MIL whilst OH has been in hospital and whilst BIL has got her a few basics shopping wise (they actually live next door) he and his family have given her very little of what she needs most: company. 

I admit she’s not the easiest of people but sometimes you just have to do what’s right imo.


----------



## Beth78

Building a flat pack with someone who doesn't read instructions properly.
"should AA be here not there" I said
"No" he said

30 minutes later

"Oh we've done it the wrong way round"

WE is it

Loved to say I bloody told you so


----------



## Lurcherlad

Yet again, the MIL has given my 23 yo DS an obscure named toiletries set for Xmas bought off the shopping channels.

It probably cost much more too than it was worth and is just as bad as the Avon she has bought him in the past.

Makes more sense to buy him and OH the decent well known makes that they actually like that I’ve tried steering her towards for a number of years.

Such a waste of money as it will just go straight to the charity shop next week, like all the rest.

More annoying to me is that she creates this negativity around what should be a positive experience and nobody feels cherished - surely that’s the point of a gift?

DS got nothing for his birthday btw - apparently, now he’s at work he’s got more money than her 

Rant over


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> Building a flat pack with someone who doesn't read instructions properly.
> "should AA be here not there" I said
> "No" he said
> 
> 30 minutes later
> 
> "Oh we've done it the wrong way round"
> 
> WE is it
> 
> Loved to say I bloody told you so


Instructions are printed for men to ignore, they always know better don't they, it's me when they get it right and us/we when it's wrong.


----------



## Boxer123

Bugsys grandma said:


> My mum had dementia and Parkinson's, and in spite of the fact that I had 2 brothers and a sister, I was the only one who did anything too!
> One of my brothers and my sister both live in the same town, as do I. But they can drive and have more than one car in the family , I don't, and didn't have a car, and they didn't visit my mum for nearly two years! They live 15 minutes away!
> When she finally had to go into a home, my brother was within walking distance of the home, literally 3 mins down the road, and my sister could've walked there in 10 minutes or driven in 3 . My brother visited mum a couple of times, my sister went the morning that she died, after she was dead,! Can you fathom that one? Cos I still can't work that out!
> 
> At the same time that mum was in the home, my dad,( they were separated) was very poorly with terminal cancer. He lived the same side of town as my brother and sister, I was on the opposite side of town.
> Again they were both within walking distance of my dads house. It was me who went everyday to cook his lunch, do his washing and any other bits he couldn't manage. He was a fiercely independent man, a proper old school gentleman. I miss him!
> My sister went to visit him a couple of times in the last 8 months of his life. My brother didn't go at all until dad went into the hospice.!
> 
> I haven't spoken to any of my siblings since my dads funeral. He passed away exactly 2 weeks after my mum, 12 years ago in Feb. We've not even exchanged Christmas cards or anything. The only contact i had with them was through solicitors, because they contested my dads will, he left almost everything to me. They didn't get anywhere!
> As far as I'm concerned I don't have any siblings.


such a shame. I have no children and often get asked who will look after me when I'm older. Having worked in a care home I know having children does not necessarily mean you will have someone when you are older. A lot of people were never visited it was heartbreaking.


----------



## catz4m8z

I fully expect my brother to pull his weight if my parents need help. He never moved out of their house so he owes them for the last 48 years!:Hilarious


Fly tipping is annoying me today. There are always furniture, bin bags, rubbish dumped all over but somebody round the corner from me dumped a perfectly good wood framed leather sofa! Not only is it wasteful but it was blocking the pavement...came out today and somebody obviously got annoyed that they couldnt park on the pavement coz of the blimmin' great sofa! Their solution? tip it up and lean it in front of the postbox so nobody can post letters and the postie cant get in!:Banghead
People!!:Shifty


----------



## margy

I'm fed up of picking bottles, cans and crisp packets out of my front garden hedge! I'd love to know whose doing it as not many people walk up the front way. It's not just my garden but my neighbours on both sides too. I will be on watch to see if it happens now the school is on holiday, as I have my suspicions. I'm turning into a right old busy body!


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm fed up of all the dog poo that doesn't get picked up around here, and all the rubbish. 
The poo situation has become so bad in the grounds were I live that I hate going past the grass as it stinks and Bungo refuses to step onto the grass.  
I just hope no one thinks I'm not picking up after B. and therefore being part of the problem.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> I'm fed up of picking bottles, cans and crisp packets out of my front garden hedge! I'd love to know whose doing it as not many people walk up the front way. It's not just my garden but my neighbours on both sides too. I will be on watch to see if it happens now the school is on holiday, as I have my suspicions. I'm turning into a right old busy body!


I really can't stand litter bugs. A popular solution around here on the country roads is to pick up all the trash and hang it from the trees at eye level. Showing the slobs how much trash they've actually dumped. Bringing awareness to it I guess. I don't know how effective it is. The rest of us still have to look at it, hanging on the trees or scatted over the shoulders of the road, and the jerks throwing the stuff probably don't care either way.



ForestWomble said:


> I'm fed up of all the dog poo that doesn't get picked up around here, and all the rubbish.
> The poo situation has become so bad in the grounds were I live that I hate going past the grass as it stinks and Bungo refuses to step onto the grass.
> I just hope no one thinks I'm not picking up after B. and therefore being part of the problem.


Someone with a big dog is walking the dog on Main Street and allowing to dog to poop on all the street lamp bases. This has been going on for months now. Huge poops, same place, right on the lamp base, you can tell it's from the same dog. It's so disgusting.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> I
> 
> Fly tipping is annoying me today. There are always furniture, bin bags, rubbish dumped all over but somebody round the corner from me dumped a perfectly good wood framed leather sofa! Not only is it wasteful but it was blocking the pavement...came out today and somebody obviously got annoyed that they couldnt park on the pavement coz of the blimmin' great sofa! Their solution? tip it up and lean it in front of the postbox so nobody can post letters and the postie cant get in!:Banghead
> People!!:Shifty


(How odd. I have tried to reply to this post 3 times and it keeps disappearing. Here it is again. So annoying I have to keep writing this! )

Today I was thinking about this very thing, and even thought how I would vent here about it. My gripe is the way people dump their cruddy old furniture or dead appliances on the sidewalk and put a sign on it that says "FREE!". They seem to think this makes it okay for them to dump their unwanted garbage on the street. If they imply it is being given away, not thrown away.

The city doesn't fall for it though. The trash will be picked up and whoever owns the property will get a bill from code enforcement.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

catz4m8z said:


> I fully expect my brother to pull his weight if my parents need help. He never moved out of their house so he owes them for the last 48 years!:Hilarious
> 
> Fly tipping is annoying me today. There are always furniture, bin bags, rubbish dumped all over but somebody round the corner from me dumped a perfectly good wood framed leather sofa! Not only is it wasteful but it was blocking the pavement...came out today and somebody obviously got annoyed that they couldnt park on the pavement coz of the blimmin' great sofa! Their solution? tip it up and lean it in front of the postbox so nobody can post letters and the postie cant get in!:Banghead
> People!!:Shifty


Im absolutely with you on the fly tipping thing! So annoying! Just yesterday morning when I took Woody out, I found someone had dumped a fridge freezer in the alleyway just across the road from my house! It was a pretty disgusting one too, very very grubby inside, and, there was still food in it!!!! It was lying on its side with the door open and there was a tub of melted ice cream, some rotten veg and a jar of mayonnaise, plus other stuff, but those were the things I could easily make out as we walked past! :Yuck
Our local council now charge if you take anything larger than a car to the local tip, so people with things that won't go in a car just dump them anywhere they can. 
Last month in the same alley, there was a double bed base, mattress and headboard! :Rage


----------



## Lurcherlad

There’s a family round here (I’ve seen dad, mum and teenage boy walk the dog) and I’m pretty sure one of them is responsible for chucking the bagged poop at the bin rather than step 2 feet off the road to place it in.

Invariably, they miss and the other day there were 4 bags of poop on the floor close to the bin.

It’s double bagged too (wasteful ).

I gathered them up and placed them on top of the bin as a hint ...... “the bin is here”, as I always do but they seem to be too thick to understand how to use a bin  If I actually see them do it and can find out where they live, I will report them.

I regularly pick up litter and bags of poop when out walking (I’ve even bought a thin nylon Dogs Trust bag that I can wash easily and which folds up neatly and fits in my pocket).

Sometimes, if there are a number of bags of poop along a path I pile them up in the middle as a heavy hint to the scumbag who obviously walks the route and dumps the bags on a regular basis. 

Eventually, someone picks them up (or I do a few days later ).

I’ve taken on responsibility for keeping the basketball area litter free near me because it was driving me nuts with the litter from the local youth. The Council weren’t keeping on top of it so instead of keep moaning about it to my local Councillor (who is very good) I told him I’d deal with it myself. I pick up all litter in the area periodically throughout the week and change the bag in the bin before collection day to encourage the youth to use the emptied bin.

It’s making a difference and a lot of the litter goes straight in the bin now, the area is tidier and not giving me the hump! 

Glass is my biggest bug bear  I pick it up whenever I see it. Near the church a regular offender chucks empty wine bottles into the ditch every week unchunch


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> There's a family round here (I've seen dad, mum and teenage boy walk the dog) and I'm pretty sure one of them is responsible for chucking the bagged poop at the bin rather than step 2 feet off the road to place it in.
> 
> Invariably, they miss and the other day there were 4 bags of poop on the floor close to the bin.
> 
> It's double bagged too (wasteful ).
> 
> I gathered them up and placed them on top of the bin as a hint ...... "the bin is here", as I always do but they seem to be too thick to understand how to use a bin  If I actually see them do it and can find out where they live, I will report them.
> 
> I regularly pick up litter and bags of poop when out walking (I've even bought a thin nylon Dogs Trust bag that I can wash easily and which folds up neatly and fits in my pocket).
> 
> Sometimes, if there are a number of bags of poop along a path I pile them up in the middle as a heavy hint to the scumbag who obviously walks the route and dumps the bags on a regular basis.
> 
> Eventually, someone picks them up (or I do a few days later ).
> 
> I've taken on responsibility for keeping the basketball area litter free near me because it was driving me nuts with the litter from the local youth. The Council weren't keeping on top of it so instead of keep moaning about it to my local Councillor (who is very good) I told him I'd deal with it myself. I pick up all litter in the area periodically throughout the week and change the bag in the bin before collection day to encourage the youth to use the emptied bin.
> 
> It's making a difference and a lot of the litter goes straight in the bin now, the area is tidier and not giving me the hump!
> 
> Glass is my biggest bug bear  I pick it up whenever I see it. Near the church a regular offender chucks empty wine bottles into the ditch every week unchunch


I keep the parking area clean at the trail head of my local regular hiking place. I think it's used as a make out place, judging by the trash. I go there so often I have to pick it up, I can't stand looking at it. Once I found a huge plate glass window had been dumped there. Of course it had shattered and there was glass everywhere.

That day I spent picking up shards of glass all afternoon instead of having my hike. It took hours.

I keep rubber gloves and plastic bags in my car, in my back pack actually (to take them on the trail with me) for the trash, but the glass required something sturdier it would have torn plastic, so I used a canvas bag I had in my trunk.

When I see broken glass (or other harmful trash) on the city streets or parking lots (which happens often, with 2 major colleges in our town) I call public service to take care of it. Apparently I am the only person who cares though, because if I don't call, it will be there for days and days, or forever.


----------



## HarlequinCat

lorilu said:


> Today I was thinking about this very thing, and even thought how I would vent here about it. My gripe is the way people dump their cruddy old furniture or dead appliances on the sidewalk and put a sign on it that says "FREE!". They seem to think this makes it okay for them to dump their unwanted garbage on the street. If they imply it is being given away, not thrown away.
> 
> The city doesn't fall for it though. The trash will be picked up and whoever owns the property will get a bill from code enforcement.


Here they call it middle class fly tipping. Saw one with a huge fridge out the front. You wonder how they can have the confidence to do it


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> Here they call it middle class fly tipping. Saw one with a huge fridge out the front. You wonder how they can have the confidence to do it


I wonder, too. Of course in the small city I work in, so many properties are student housing, and the kids just don't care. THEY don't get billed by the city for the trash pick up, the property owner does. But I do see it on the more rural roads almost as often.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Shopping in Waitrose this morning, at least 5 staff members cut me up and treated me like an inconvenience whilst they barged through me or shouted over me to another staff member 

I muttered under my breath “don’t mind me, I’m chopped liver”, or “after you then”! 

One chap actually gave way and was polite, so he got a smile and a “thank you”.

Not good enough Waitrose!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Shopping in Waitrose this morning, at least 5 staff members cut me up and treated me like an inconvenience whilst they barged through me or shouted over me to another staff member
> 
> I muttered under my breath "don't mind me, I'm chopped liver", or "after you then"!
> 
> One chap actually gave way and was polite, so he got a smile and a "thank you".
> 
> Not good enough Waitrose!


Not just Waitrose, I think most stores are the same, the customer is just an inconvenience to be tolerated by staff and management a like.


----------



## MollySmith

Another litter hater. Walked Molly near my house, and it’s so well.... rubbish. I simply feel powerless. I suppose I can go out and pick it up but it’s often people who day park, they arrive early, have breakfast and throw rubbish in the hedge. So it’s be back before I know it and I feel rotten saying that cos that’s what everyone else probably does.Today four bags of takeaway boxes and one says recycle on the box. It’s so miserable. Terrible for wildlife.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Not just Waitrose, I think most stores are the same, the customer is just an inconvenience to be tolerated by staff and management a like.


I've actually dropped an email to Customer Service.

Not going to "put up and shut up" any more 

If they know how their staff are treating customers, maybe they'll do something about it?

If they don't, I'll vote with my feet


----------



## catz4m8z

ForestWomble said:


> I just hope no one thinks I'm not picking up after B. and therefore being part of the problem.


yeah, Ive already been on the receiving end of my neighbours complaints! Having 4 dogs they seemed to think that obviously it was my dogs leaving mess around (not that having 4 dogs would make me extra careful not to cause offence to others!). I ended up having to put a sign in my window stating that it wasnt me painting the pavements brown!



lorilu said:


> My gripe is the way people dump their cruddy old furniture or dead appliances on the sidewalk and put a sign on it that says "FREE!". They seem to think this makes it okay for them to dump their unwanted garbage on the street. If they imply it is being given away, not thrown away.


That annoys me too...as its usually old tat! Having said that for several months now there has been a Barbie style caravan sat on the pavement outside someones house, and its in really good nick. When I was a kid somebody would of knocked on the door and asked to take it straight away!
Although I think even 20 years ago we had much less of a throwaway culture then we do now.


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> yeah, Ive already been on the receiving end of my neighbours complaints! Having 4 dogs they seemed to think that obviously it was my dogs leaving mess around (not that having 4 dogs would make me extra careful not to cause offence to others!). I ended up having to put a sign in my window stating that it wasnt me painting the pavements brown!


I was accused recently of not picking up poo.
Whisp did a wee on a grass verge and a cyclist stopped and said "you better pick that sh×t up"
I said "it's not faeces its urine, how am I supposed to pick a fluid up from grass and soil"
That sent him on his merry way.

We had a poo fairy once who put tiny signs next to dog poo saying "return to sender" that was quite fun.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The cleaners of public loos who stuff the paper towel dispenser so full you can only get the towel out in shreds or not at all as they’re put in upside down!


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> The cleaners of public loos who stuff the paper towel dispenser so full you can only get the towel out in shreds or not at all as they're put in upside down!


hey! no dissing cleaners of public loos!!:Finger
Ive done a few cleaning jobs that included public toilets and honestly they can never pay you enough for the state you find some of them in!!:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> hey! no dissing cleaners of public loos!!:Finger
> Ive done a few cleaning jobs that included public toilets and honestly they can never pay you enough for the state you find some of them in!!:Hilarious


I agree with you there, but refilling the paper towels is surely the least onerous task


----------



## O2.0

Damned closed thread AGAIN!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> I've actually dropped an email to Customer Service.
> 
> Not going to "put up and shut up" any more
> 
> If they know how their staff are treating customers, maybe they'll do something about it?
> 
> If they don't, I'll vote with my feet


I got a response.

Profuse apologies, passed to store management to investigate and initiate staff training.

Offer of a gift voucher as compensation for the upset, which I refused saying "thank you but not necessary" and that I just wanted to draw their attention to the issue for rectifying.

Let's see what happens next time I visit


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> I agree with you there, but refilling the paper towels is surely the least onerous task


I dont mind overfull dispensers its the broken ones that annoy me...you go to pull out a paper towel and the front falls down and smacks you in the head!


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> I dont mind overfull dispensers its the broken ones that annoy me...you go to pull out a paper towel and the front falls down and smacks you in the head!


You left out the bit about all the towels /tissues cascading down over you


----------



## Dave S

07.49 this morning. My phone rang, thinking it was my son whose partner is pregnant or my elderly mother in need I rushed to answer it.
Asian voice with a supposed English phone number on the other end of the phone "Hi Mr S....., how are you today, I just need a minute of your time to answer 4 quick questions...……"
No! F O, it's 10 to 8 in the morning, go get a life and don't bother me with your scams.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> I was accused recently of not picking up poo.
> Whisp did a wee on a grass verge and a cyclist stopped and said "you better pick that sh×t up"
> I said "it's not faeces its urine, how am I supposed to pick a fluid up from grass and soil"
> That sent him on his merry way.
> 
> We had a poo fairy once who put tiny signs next to dog poo saying "return to sender" that was quite fun.


I had someone shout at me when we had Amber when she was doing a wee, I just said I don't carry blotting paper around with me.


----------



## Jackie C

The on-going saga of my toothache

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-on-going-saga-of-my-toothache.522992/


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> The on-going saga of my toothache
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-on-going-saga-of-my-toothache.522992/


Ouch, you poor thing ! Thats poor treatment indeed. Are you a private ( insured) patient or NHS? I think I would be lookng for a more accommodating practise, I can't fault mine and travel an hour each way to get to her.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> Ouch, you poor thing ! Thats poor treatment indeed. Are you a private ( insured) patient or NHS? I think I would be lookng for a more accommodating practise, I can't fault mine and travel an hour each way to get to her.


I'm NHS, but have to pay for my treatment, so I have no idea if I'm technically private or NHS.


----------



## Jackie C

People who send private messages to literally everyone on their FB, regardless of whether I've seen them or not for 5 years or more. You don't give a sh!t whether I have a Happy Christmas/New Year or not. It's so insincere.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> I'm NHS, but have to pay for my treatment, so I have no idea if I'm technically private or NHS.


You still have to pay on NHS, but usually less than private, I believe.


----------



## Beth78

Bloody fireworks have started already


----------



## margy

I read fireworks became common after New Year 2000, until then midnight was celebrated with church bells.I wish we could go back to that. I once spent New Year at my aunts in 1969 and she lived in Wallsend,near the river Tyne, on the strike of midnight all the ship yard hooters went off, quite a din.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

This thread!


----------



## Sandysmum

It sounds like a ruddy war zone outside with all the fireworks. Bring back the bells, please, bring back the new year bells!


----------



## Beth78

jetsmum said:


> It sounds like a ruddy war zone outside with all the fireworks. Bring back the bells, please, bring back the new year bells!


Here here


----------



## catz4m8z

Annoyed that I had to leave the dogs home alone last night with WW3 going on outside. Came home after a horrendous 12 hr shift where we were short staffed and rushed off our feet to find that my neighbours had dropped loads of food outside my house and left broken wine bottles too!:Rage
Also poor dogs were so upset they pulled all the bedding off the beds and cushions off the sofa and pooped all over the living room and kitchen floor.:Banghead

Happy ****ing new year!:Shifty


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> Annoyed that I had to leave the dogs home alone last night with WW3 going on outside. Came home after a horrendous 12 hr shift where we were short staffed and rushed off our feet to find that my neighbours had dropped loads of food outside my house and left broken wine bottles too!:Rage
> Also poor dogs were so upset they pulled all the bedding off the beds and cushions off the sofa and pooped all over the living room and kitchen floor.:Banghead
> 
> Happy ****ing new year!:Shifty


Aaw poor little pups, your neighbours sound horrible.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We had fireworks going off around us from 8pm! 

Surely, midnight is the time to let them off to see in the New Year?

Or not at all, which suits me fine 

Jack, fortunately was relaxed and only looked up on occasion which a biggy went off.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Eaterie where did that come from.....what's wrong with restaurants, cafes or take-ways :Banghead


----------



## Beth78

I took a lovely walk down by the river earlier.
Saw a dog do a poo
Spotted the dogs owner (on her phone) and as I was feeling brave
I said "excuse me"
She said "yes?"
Me "you're dog has done a poo next to the children's play ground"
She rolled her eyes and put the phone back to her ear, carried on walking, talking and ignoring her dog.
This is the type of person who gives dog owners a bad image.
So annoying !


----------



## Calvine

Cyclists who whiz around with no lights - not really petty as they could cause an accident.


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> My brother visited our mum today. This is the third time he's visited her* this year* and only came last month because she was in hospital. I've been telling him how her physical and mental health is very poor, and she's very frail, but he literally ignores all my messages.
> Even though he has *ALL* of Xmas and NY off and I _work_ ALL of it, he claimed he couldn't visit Xmas Day, so my Mum was on her own. He went today, then started harping on about how bad she was, and that he didn't expect to be "on duty" when he visited (he voluteers for St John Ambulance, so thinks he's a doctor). Told him she's been like this for a year and she's bad every time I visit, and slowly getting worse. He only stayed for a few hours and went home. I asked him if he was stopping over, as I was worried she was on her own......he ignored the message and only messaged me when he was travelling back.
> The few days I have off I have, I am going to visit, taking her out if she's well enough, cooking her tea. I've made her some soup to take, going to do some shopping for her and stopping over with her. I dont resent a single second.
> I live 60 miles away, he lives 100 miles away from her. He might as well live in Australia, and he doesn't phone her, either.
> He hasn't seen her on Xmas Day for literally years, even though he's always off.


Oh boy, this sounds just SO familiar. My (elder) brother lived 2 miles from my mother, walking distance, I lived 200 miles (so a 400-mile round trip to see her); even on her birthday he did not visit or send flowers. Christmas, every year chez moi. To cut a long story short: I had to make numerous 400-mile journeys to choose her nursing home, and I also had to arrange her funeral. He did not attend the funeral of either parent, if you can believe that, his excuse being - get this- he had nothing to wear. Then my mother wondered why I disliked him so thoroughly!


----------



## Cully

When a dog kept doing his poop by my garden gate I asked the owner, politely, to stop letting him use my gate as a toilet. 
It still carried on so I went to see my friend who has six dogs who all toilet in her garden. She very kindly let me take a bag full of that days poops which I left on the doorstep of the unpleasant dog owner.
My only regret is I didn't see his face when he found it.
And no, if you're wondering, the dog didn't poop near my gate again.:Smuggrin


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> they can never pay you enough for the state you find some of them in!


I try very hard not to have to use public lavatories - so many of them are vile. I remember stopping at a small service station when my son was small, and a lady coming out just shook her head and said ''Don't go in there whatever you do: I have never seen the like''. She then went on to inform me that all the lavatories were blocked and overflowing. You wonder if people treat their homes in the same way really, don't you?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Double doors at entrance to coffee shop.

One door says PUSH, the other has a plain plate.

Which one is locked when I push it, trying to get in?

Yep - the one that says PUSH! 

Having an hour to kill waiting for car being serviced nearby, I sat and watched the same thing happen to everyone who came in after me :Bored

Why? Is it just me? 

Either swap doors or swap signs over!


----------



## Cully

Flaming council who doesn't provide a good enough street sweeping service so every time I go to Tesco I'm praying the path isn't strewn with thorny twigs (again). The path is tree lined so when it's windy all the leaves and twigs cover it and it's impossible to avoid riding my mobility scooter over them.
I had almost finished my Tesco shop this morning when I felt something wasn't quite right. I looked down and saw my tyre was slowly going down. Just about managed to get home before it was really flat.
I'm SOOOO angry as I get a puncture at least twice a year this way, always on the same path. And when the man comes to fix it, it's always a thorn he pulls out!!!!!!
So that's another £40, providing it's just my inner tube and not the tyre that needs replacing. Not to mention the inconvenience of being housebound until I get an appointment which could be next week, if I'm lucky.
Poor Misty went and hid in her safe place when I got home. Good job as the air was VERY blue.


----------



## Jason25

Plastic!!!

One of my new years resolutions is cutting down on my single use plastic usage. I'm in sainsburys this afternoon shopping, the price of peppers are 43p each, no plastic just pick them up and put them in your basket/trolley. Or a pack of 3 for £1.30... You're basically paying 1p for the plastic. Is it me or should they be charging more for the plastic, say an extra 50p instead of 1p? I know for a fact if people are buying 3 peppers they will pick up the pack just for convenience (because that's what I would of done lol) 

I dunno but its caught me and made me a mad


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> Double doors at entrance to coffee shop.
> 
> One door says PUSH, the other has a plain plate.
> 
> Which one is locked when I push it, trying to get in?
> 
> Yep - the one that says PUSH!
> 
> Having an hour to kill waiting for car being serviced nearby, I sat and watched the same thing happen to everyone who came in after me :Bored
> 
> Why? Is it just me?
> 
> Either swap doors or swap signs over!


If that wasn't so unbelievably annoying it would probably be quite funny.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> Flaming council who doesn't provide a good enough street sweeping service so every time I go to Tesco I'm praying the path isn't strewn with thorny twigs (again). The path is tree lined so when it's windy all the leaves and twigs cover it and it's impossible to avoid riding my mobility scooter over them.
> I had almost finished my Tesco shop this morning when I felt something wasn't quite right. I looked down and saw my tyre was slowly going down. Just about managed to get home before it was really flat.
> I'm SOOOO angry as I get a puncture at least twice a year this way, always on the same path. And when the man comes to fix it, it's always a thorn he pulls out!!!!!!
> So that's another £40, providing it's just my inner tube and not the tyre that needs replacing. Not to mention the inconvenience of being housebound until I get an appointment which could be next week, if I'm lucky.
> Poor Misty went and hid in her safe place when I got home. Good job as the air was VERY blue.


Have you complained to the Council about it?

I would and threaten them with the bill next time it happens.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Have you complained to the Council about it?
> 
> I would and threaten them with the bill next time it happens.


What's the point when the reason is they haven't got the money to allocate to street cleaning. Same goes for the horrendous pot holes around here. Lots of services are either being cut or done away with.
If I had the energy I'd invite the local newspaper to join me as I swept the path myself, and explained why I was doing it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> What's the point when the reason is they haven't got the money to allocate to street cleaning. Same goes for the horrendous pot holes around here. Lots of services are either being cut or done away with.
> If I had the energy I'd invite the local newspaper to join me as I swept the path myself, and explained why I was doing it.


But if the workers are there cutting back they should be instructed to clear up after themselves, otherwise it's only a job half done.

IME many council workers need strong management to do their job properly.

I've watched and many are just lazy if they can get away with it.

Chances are if I spot a Council work team, more often than not they're in the van having a tea break 

My local Councillor is very engaged and will push for a proper job.

There are also community volunteer teams that deal with some of these issues around the area.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> What's the point when the reason is they haven't got the money to allocate to street cleaning.


That's awful . . . maybe if you sent them a photo of the path and a photocopy of the bills for the repairs? It can't cost that much to get a couple of guys there every few weeks to tidy it up. Hope you get some joy.

ETA: in Richmond there is a ''tidy group'' who go out on a Sunday and tackle certain areas which get bad . . . the towpath etc. Maybe post on Streetlife . .. . local people might live next door to a councillor - you never know.


----------



## Cully

@Calvine , The repair man came out this morning. It was a huge thorn!! I've decided to get some solid tyres as it's ridiculous paying £35+ every time. Just got to save my pennies now and hope I don't encounter anything else sharp before I can buy them.
Hey ho! At least I've got a roof over my head and food on the table.


----------



## Calvine

Jason25 said:


> Plastic!!!
> 
> One of my new years resolutions is cutting down on my single use plastic usage. I'm in sainsburys this afternoon shopping, the price of peppers are 43p each, no plastic just pick them up and put them in your basket/trolley. Or a pack of 3 for £1.30... You're basically paying 1p for the plastic. Is it me or should they be charging more for the plastic, say an extra 50p instead of 1p? I know for a fact if people are buying 3 peppers they will pick up the pack just for convenience (because that's what I would of done lol)
> 
> I dunno but its caught me and made me a mad


 I could never work out why a cucumber, not especially fragile, should be tightly shrink-wrapped, like I reckon bananas have a fairly hefty skin and don't need a plastic bag. Apparently/allegedly, foreign cucumbers have a much reduced shelf life if not shrink-wrapped (which in its turn causes more food wastage). I get the impression that British cucumbers are made of stouter stuff and don't need molly-coddling.


----------



## rona

Calvine said:


> I could never work out why a cucumber, not especially fragile, should be tightly shrink-wrapped, like I reckon bananas have a fairly hefty skin and don't need a plastic bag. Apparently/allegedly, foreign cucumbers have a much reduced shelf life if not shrink-wrapped (which in its turn causes more food wastage). I get the impression that British cucumbers are made of stouter stuff and don't need molly-coddling.


I've been quite thankful of packaging over the last few weeks with all the shop assistants coughing and spluttering all over the place


----------



## Calvine

Jason25 said:


> Plastic!!!
> 
> One of my new years resolutions is cutting down on my single use plastic usage. I'm in sainsburys this afternoon shopping, the price of peppers are 43p each, no plastic just pick them up and put them in your basket/trolley. Or a pack of 3 for £1.30... You're basically paying 1p for the plastic. Is it me or should they be charging more for the plastic, say an extra 50p instead of 1p? I know for a fact if people are buying 3 peppers they will pick up the pack just for convenience (because that's what I would of done lol)
> 
> I dunno but its caught me and made me a mad


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-51040155

^^^^^^^^^^^^ then you wonder whether it's worth it when you read articles like this!!


----------



## SbanR

Jason25 said:


> Plastic!!!
> 
> One of my new years resolutions is cutting down on my single use plastic usage. I'm in sainsburys this afternoon shopping, the price of peppers are 43p each, no plastic just pick them up and put them in your basket/trolley. Or a pack of 3 for £1.30... You're basically paying 1p for the plastic. Is it me or should they be charging more for the plastic, say an extra 50p instead of 1p? I know for a fact if people are buying 3 peppers they will pick up the pack just for convenience (because that's what I would of done lol)
> 
> I dunno but its caught me and made me a mad


Sainsbury now have reusable bags (from recycled plastic) for loose fruit and vegetables. 30p each, which apparently is what it costs to manufacture. They're in bins sited in the fruit n vegetable section


----------



## catz4m8z

SbanR said:


> Sainsbury now have reusable bags (from recycled plastic) for loose fruit and vegetables. 30p each, which apparently is what it costs to manufacture. They're in bins sited in the fruit n vegetable section


I just chuck mine in the basket loose, its all going to get washed when I get home anyways!

Just opened my back door to discover the garden reeks of weed. Not only is it a really nasty smell but who on earth is outside smoking in January??brrrr!


----------



## Siskin

For some reason there are some very noisy fireworks going off nearby. Isla is fine and ignores them. Usually anyone having fireworks announces it on the village media page as there are a number of people with nervous horses in the area.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> For some reason there are some very noisy fireworks going off nearby. Isla is fine and ignores them. Usually anyone having fireworks announces it on the village media page as there are a number of people with nervous horses in the area.




Selfish, inconsiderate.


----------



## MollySmith

People who want you to have a birthday party when you don’t want one. The 8 year old me would be horrified I’d turn down a party.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> Oh boy, this sounds just SO familiar. My (elder) brother lived 2 miles from my mother, walking distance, I lived 200 miles (so a 400-mile round trip to see her); even on her birthday he did not visit or send flowers. Christmas, every year chez moi. To cut a long story short: I had to make numerous 400-mile journeys to choose her nursing home, and I also had to arrange her funeral. He did not attend the funeral of either parent, if you can believe that, his excuse being - get this- he had nothing to wear. Then my mother wondered why I disliked him so thoroughly!


Funnily enough, I was just talking to my mum. I said, "Have you heard anything from Kevin?" She said, "Nooooooo." in a "don't be stupid" kind of way. She's used to him being useless.


----------



## margy

When your having a conversation with someone and suddenly you can't think of the word you want to say. The more you search the more it skitters away from you. Then later in the day it pops into your head. Worrying.


----------



## Cully

margy said:


> When your having a conversation with someone and suddenly you can't think of the word you want to say. The more you search the more it skitters away from you. Then later in the day it pops into your head. Worrying.


Senior moments.


----------



## Jaf

Eating noises are driving me demented again! Shut up shut up shut up


----------



## margy

I was having a coffee with my daughter Fri morning, she was sitting opposite me near the window, when she pulled a face and said there was a set of false teeth partly wrapped in a serviette sitting on the window sill. Probably belonging to one of the elderly couple sitting behind me,who were eating scones, yuck!


----------



## Jackie C

Jackie C said:


> Funnily enough, I was just talking to my mum. I said, "Have you heard anything from Kevin?" She said, "Nooooooo." in a "don't be stupid" kind of way. She's used to him being useless.


My mum is in hospital again. I was up for work at 6am yesterday morning, phoned her about lunchtime, and she sounded terrible. Anyway, I phoned an ambulance for her (I live and work over 60 miles away), left work early, drove there and was with her in A&E until nearly midnight.
I messaged my brother, Kevin, about 8pm last night to let him know. Not heard a single thing from him, not even an acknowledgement. I at the point where I hate the f******g c***. Not bothering to update him, he can message me or my other brother if he's so bothered.


----------



## margy

Your mum is very lucky to have a daughter like you, but hard on you having to do everything on your own. Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## catz4m8z

wow, Kevin sounds like he derserves a dog turd through the post!:Hilarious


Annoyed today that I developed conjuctivitis last night. Now my eye is all sore and red and I have a 12 hr nightshift tonight which is even more annoying.


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> Your mum is very lucky to have a daughter like you, but hard on you having to do everything on your own. Hope she recovers soon.


Thank you. 
I meant to add that, luckily, I have another brother who helps a lot. I couldn't manage everything on my own as I'm too far away.



catz4m8z said:


> wow, Kevin sounds like he derserves a dog turd through the post!:Hilarious
> 
> Annoyed today that I developed conjuctivitis last night. Now my eye is all sore and red and I have a 12 hr nightshift tonight which is even more annoying.


Yes, he does. He FINALLY messaged me last night about 8pm. 24 hrs after I'd messaged him. He just said, "Any update?" He reckons he'll visit her this week. I am sceptical, I think he'll probably do it once. He'll then go on about it, as if it's a massive thing he's done. Part of me wishes I hadn't told him, because he'll try and take over. He volunteers for St John's Ambulance, so thinks he's a doctor.

Or as my mum said, "He'll come to make sure I'm not dead."


----------



## Jackie C

[QUOTE="catz4m8z, post: 1065557426, member: 6199"
Annoyed today that I developed conjuctivitis last night. Now my eye is all sore and red and I have a 12 hr nightshift tonight which is even more annoying.[/QUOTE]

Ouch. What do you do for a living? Conjuntivitis is contagious.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> Ouch. What do you do for a living? Conjuntivitis is contagious.


Checked with my occupational health dept...apparently its managers discretion if you should work. TBH I dont even need to ask!LOL


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Checked with my occupational health dept...apparently its managers discretion if you should work. TBH I dont even need to ask!LOL


I had it a few years ago, our lot said I couldn't work.

"Management discretion"


----------



## Elles

Blurred backgrounds on movies and tv. It’s not a photograph and it’s annoying.


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> wow, Kevin sounds like he derserves a dog turd through the post!:Hilarious
> 
> Annoyed today that I developed conjuctivitis last night. Now my eye is all sore and red and I have a 12 hr nightshift tonight which is even more annoying.


Are you allowed to work with conjunctivitis ? We weren't.


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> Are you allowed to work with conjunctivitis ? We weren't.


As I said our OH dept dont have a rule for it. Pretty sure it will be ok as its not leaky and Im not going to be touching my eye at work (not that I would anyways!), also Im the senior staff member in charge so dont want to leave people in the lurch.


----------



## Boxer123

We used to be allowed in as long as we had medication.


----------



## Sandysmum

Bus drivers who close the doors and drive off when I'm just a few inches away from them are the bane of my life at the moment.! It's happening so often, I'm starting to think it's personal!! It's not as if the buses on this particular route are on a strict timetable, well I suppose they are but they are never on time, to the point when I don't know if a bus is actually late or early.


----------



## Lurcherlad

jetsmum said:


> Bus drivers who close the doors and drive off when I'm just a few inches away from them are the bane of my life at the moment.! It's happening so often, I'm starting to think it's personal!! It's not as if the buses on this particular route are on a strict timetable, well I suppose they are but they are never on time, to the point when I don't know if a bus is actually late or early.


Report them to the bus company.

Some drivers do it deliberately for their own entertainment


----------



## catz4m8z

When the duvet cover refuses to stay in the corner of the duvet...or worse yet, when the padding of the duvet works itself out and you just have floppy fabric at the ends and no cozy duvet by your head.


#firstworldproblem, I know!


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> When the duvet cover refuses to stay in the corner of the duvet...or worse yet, when the padding of the duvet works itself out and you just have floppy fabric at the ends and no cozy duvet by your head.
> 
> #firstworldproblem, I know!


Never mind. No annoyance is too petty for this thread. I love this thread. I find it quite therapeutic.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Being to hot at night. No heating on, lying on top of the duvet, windows wide open and still I am tossing and turning too hot. I am never too hot not even in a heat wave, yet at the moment the minute I go to bed I`m like a bloody furnace


----------



## Lurcherlad

Waking at 1am, tossing and turning for ages and still being awake at 4.30am!



Petforums has it’s uses in the wee small hours


----------



## ForestWomble

People being patronising.


----------



## catz4m8z

my eye drops.
they leave a taste in your mouth like you gargled with nail polish remover...and I have to use them every 4 hours! At least its only for 5 days though.


----------



## margy

Hope your conjunctivitis clears up soon.


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> Hope your conjunctivitis clears up soon.


thanks! Its getting there...my eye has gone from 'extra in The Ring' to 'needs to get some sleep'.:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

What a day :Arghh

Went to the Doctors this morning, went down the road round the corner noticed a truck and realised he was blocking the dropped curb I needed, no sight of the driver, so in the end I had to reverse my scooter all the way back up the road as the pavement was to narrow to turn round and go the long way round. 
Then got to the doctors and some idiot had parked across the curb into the doctors so I had to sit in the rain until some found the driver, all I got was abuse from him even tho' he was in the wrong. 
Then when I saw the nurse to have my compression bandages changed they hadn't got the ones I need, so a wasted journey, went back to my scooter to go home and another car was park across the curb with just enough of room with me going up one side the curb to get out.

Called in Sainsbury's and brought myself a Christmas box of Quality Street.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> Called in Sainsbury's and brought myself a Christmas box of Quality Street.


Sounds like you needed them! They are medicinal Quality Street!


----------



## Leighanne52

mrs phas said:


> i refuse to acknowledge anyone who whistles to get my attention
> or
> honk their horns to say theyre outside


Oh I hate it when people honk to say I'm outside


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> What a day :Arghh
> 
> Went to the Doctors this morning, went down the road round the corner noticed a truck and realised he was blocking the dropped curb I needed, no sight of the driver, so in the end I had to reverse my scooter all the way back up the road as the pavement was to narrow to turn round and go the long way round.
> Then got to the doctors and some idiot had parked across the curb into the doctors so I had to sit in the rain until some found the driver, all I got was abuse from him even tho' he was in the wrong.
> Then when I saw the nurse to have my compression bandages changed they hadn't got the ones I need, so a wasted journey, went back to my scooter to go home and another car was park across the curb with just enough of room with me going up one side the curb to get out.
> 
> Called in Sainsbury's and brought myself a Christmas box of Quality Street.


What a nightmare day for you and all because of others 

I arranged OH's prescription to be filled for Monday collection (knowing same day requests not appreciated). The prescription is not the norm so I made sure I explained it all (for the third time) to avoid confusion and avoid not being given enough.

Get notified by docs that drugs were ready for pick up this lunchtime. So I go out of my way to get them (and save buying enough to see OH through weekend) only to find out they weren't available after all 

The pharmacy didn't have any I could buy over the counter either so I had to stop at another to get enough for the weekend.

Had it just been left as I requested for Monday I could have avoided wasting my time today.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> What a nightmare day for you and all because of others
> 
> I arranged OH's prescription to be filled for Monday collection (knowing same day requests not appreciated). The prescription is not the norm so I made sure I explained it all (for the third time) to avoid confusion and avoid not being given enough.
> 
> Get notified by docs that drugs were ready for pick up this lunchtime. So I go out of my way to get them (and save buying enough to see OH through weekend) only to find out they weren't available after all
> 
> The pharmacy didn't have any I could buy over the counter either so I had to stop at another to get enough for the weekend.
> 
> Had it just been left as I requested for Monday I could have avoided wasting my time today.


It's so annoying when others ruin your day.


----------



## Jackie C

On-going dentist saga.

Last Monday I finished my course 2nd course of antibiotics, but I was still in pain. I rang up Monday afternoon and explained that I just needed more antibiotics. They refused, and told me I had to go in. I made an appointment for the next day. 
Anyway, my mum is in hospital, 60 miles away, so I was a bit miffed, as it meant I had to change my plans just to go to the dentist for the millionth time. 
The next morning, I woke early and my friend phoned me. I've known her 40 years. Her mum had died suddenly. Again, this was in my home town, 60 miles away. I rang the dentist (which took literally 30 mins to get through) to say I couldn't attend that evening and explained that my mum was poorly in hospital and my friend's mum had died and I was having to drive 60 miles away to be with her. I asked if I could have antibiotics, just to pick them up, as I know that was what I needed. I explained I was a nurse, that my Dr colleagues had told me it was still infected.......but NO, they wouldn't issue them. In fact, she was quite abrupt, "As a nurse, YOU know we can't just issue them." Despite my circumstances. 

So I had to drive back late that evening, when storm Brenda was bad, and visibility was horrendous, to attend a rearranged appointment for 9.30am the next morning, for the dentist to barely look at me and issue more antibiotics. I could have done with a restful lie-in as I'd not slept for days. Then drive back to see my mum and my friend. 

I am now completely exhausted and off-sick. Just another thing to add to the list of complaints to the dental practice.


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> On-going dentist saga.
> 
> Last Monday I finished my course 2nd course of antibiotics, but I was still in pain. I rang up Monday afternoon and explained that I just needed more antibiotics. They refused, and told me I had to go in. I made an appointment for the next day.
> Anyway, my mum is in hospital, 60 miles away, so I was a bit miffed, as it meant I had to change my plans just to go to the dentist for the millionth time.
> The next morning, I woke early and my friend phoned me. I've known her 40 years. Her mum had died suddenly. Again, this was in my home town, 60 miles away. I rang the dentist (which took literally 30 mins to get through) to say I couldn't attend that evening and explained that my mum was poorly in hospital and my friend's mum had died and I was having to drive 60 miles away to be with her. I asked if I could have antibiotics, just to pick them up, as I know that was what I needed. I explained I was a nurse, that my Dr colleagues had told me it was still infected.......but NO, they wouldn't issue them. In fact, she was quite abrupt, "As a nurse, YOU know we can't just issue them." Despite my circumstances.
> 
> So I had to drive back late that evening, when storm Brenda was bad, and visibility was horrendous, to attend a rearranged appointment for 9.30am the next morning, for the dentist to barely look at me and issue more antibiotics. I could have done with a restful lie-in as I'd not slept for days. Then drive back to see my mum and my friend.
> 
> I am now completely exhausted and off-sick. Just another thing to add to the list of complaints to the dental practice.


I'm so sorry you're having such a bad time JC.
Will you be able to change practices once this whole thing is resolved? Have you been able to get recommendations for a decent dental practice?


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> I'm so sorry you're having such a bad time JC.
> Will you be able to change practices once this whole thing is resolved? Have you been able to get recommendations for a decent dental practice?


I'm going to change.
Thankfully, I'm getting my root canal tomorrow!


----------



## Jackie C

The bloke opposite (not sure which house) sits in his car, every single weekday around this time (well I hear it every time I'm not working), and revs his engine for about 5 minutes. 
Just sits there and revs it. WTF for?


----------



## Lurcherlad

A neighbour of mine does the same .... warming up the engine?

I don’t think that’s necessary with modern engines but probably more to clear the windows.

I tend to use a cloth - much less noisy and antisocial.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> The bloke opposite (not sure which house) sits in his car, every single weekday around this time (well I hear it every time I'm not working), and revs his engine for about 5 minutes.
> Just sits there and revs it. WTF for?


Oh yeah I have one of those. He works shifts. So, he has this big souped up pick up truck with the loud rumble. When he works the 3rd shift he starts the truck, and lets it run for 20 minutes, winter and summer. Then he gets in it and revs it up for another 5 minutes or so. Then, as he drives slowly down the road he continues to rev rev rev. It's clear as day that he is such as ******* he thinks since he has to be awake at that hour so does everyone else in the world. When he is on 1st or 2nd shift he does not do this.


----------



## Nonnie

Not sure if its petty, or quite valid, but im annoyed at charities stating a minimum (and quite high) amount of sponsoring in order for you to be involved in a fundraiser that also has an entry fee.

This alienates certain people.


----------



## lorilu

Oh such a silly annoyance not even worth typing. But I will anyway. I was determined to have my walk today. 

I don't mind the cold (14 F with a windchill of minus 2 F). I don't mind the wind, just makes it fresher. The bright blue sky (so rare this time of year) made the day very attractive, I HAD to get out. My annoyance stems from the fact that I chose to walk on a well used park trail thinking it would be packed down by the dog walkers already. I didn't go to my usual place because it's higher in elevation and I knew the snow would be too deep without my snow shoes which I did not feel like messing with.

Well in the park the wind was fresh and the sky blue and the sun bright, but the trail wasn't packed down at all. It was broken, some brave souls had been out, but not enough to pack the deeper-than-I-excpected snow down. I still had a walk, but with my bad feet and dodgy hips, walking with those trail conditions can't be done for long.

Better than nothing anyway.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> A neighbour of mine does the same .... warming up the engine?
> 
> I don't think that's necessary with modern engines but probably more to clear the windows.
> 
> I tend to use a cloth - much less noisy and antisocial.


I wouldn't dream of doing it early in a morning, well certainly not the revving, anyway.


----------



## Jesthar

Got followed a few miles down decent country roads last night by a driver who felt the need to have their headlights on full beam ALL THE TIME, despite being only 30 yards behind me. If a car came the other way they'd switch to dipped even if the car was three or four times further away, but the moment that car was past, straight back to full beam!

I may have driven a little slower than I usually do as a result


----------



## Jaf

A friend got followed by a similar idiot, she stopped and the other car stopped too. It was a police car!!! They told her off for stopping abruptly and she said what else could she do as they were blinding her?! They apologised.


----------



## Jesthar

Jaf said:


> A friend got followed by a similar idiot, she stopped and the other car stopped too. It was a police car!!! They told her off for stopping abruptly and she said what else could she do as they were blinding her?! They apologised.


Similar kind of thing happened to my brother one dark night a few years ago 

Officer From Unmarked Police Car: "Good evening sir!"
Bro: "Good evening officer"
OFUPC: "You don't look like the sort to be causing trouble, sir, not really a boy racer?"
Bro: "Absolutely not, officer"
OFUPC: "So why were you busy driving behind us flashing your lights and waving instead of concentrating on the road, SIR?"
Bro: "Because you don't have any lights on, officer"
OFUPC: "Oh"


----------



## Jaf

My favourite story is from the same woman. It’s from her friend but she promised it’s true...

The police stopped a woman and wanted to breathalyse her. She struggled to understand how to use the machine, after a couple of goes the policeman was very cross and took it from her. “No, no, like this”, he said and blew into the machine. It went straight into the red! Embarrassed the policeman told the woman to go immediately.

It is still common for the local police to have a small brandy with coffee. They are a law unto themselves, I mean who’s going to arrest them?


----------



## lorilu

I lost my library list. Wah! I sat down this morning to order some books and the list is not here.


----------



## JandD2020

How about when people take ages at a cashpoint? It's like, are you opening an account or what?? Your balance isn't going to increase each time you take your damn card out and put it back in!


----------



## Jackie C

JandD2020 said:


> How about when people take ages at a cashpoint? It's like, are you opening an account or what?? Your balance isn't going to increase each time you take your damn card out and put it back in!


...when it's raining.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Peoples’ lack of thought/respect.

Just watched a piece about the Holocaust Memorial in Berlin....a vast area of large concrete oblongs, depicting the coffins of thousands of victims.

The reporter mentioned her surprise at the number of tourists walking round the memorial taking selfies 

As she walked away the camera panned to a tourist sitting on one of the coffins looking at her phone


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Peoples' lack of thought/respect.
> 
> Just watched a piece about the Holocaust Memorial in Berlin....a vast area of large concrete oblongs, depicting the coffins of thousands of victims.
> 
> The reporter mentioned her surprise at the number of tourists walking round the memorial taking selfies
> 
> As she walked away the camera panned to a tourist sitting on one of the coffins looking at her phone


it's saddening how are phones have turned us all into zombies.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Some of us 

I wouldn’t take a selfie there or sit on a coffin.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Some of us
> 
> I wouldn't take a selfie there or sit on a coffin.


No absolutely I'm always amazed at places people think are appropriate for a selfie. In 100 years time people will be baffled by all the selfies.


----------



## lorilu

Boxer123 said:


> it's saddening how are phones have turned us all into zombies.


Speak for yourself please  I do not use a cell phone.


----------



## lorilu

I guess this is a bit petty. I received a promotion at work. I am in my same job, but was granted a raise in grade and salary, based on my performance in the position (have taken on a lot of new work and responsibility not part of the job originally). I took an exam for the higher grade position last May and scored in the top 3 so I don't have to worry about having to take the test later like some do when this happens. Because I work in government (small city) my position had to be approved by the common council. Which it duly was.

Now in this small city there is a reporter on the city beat who reports on council meeting business. Usually part of the story in the paper will include human resource/personnel business such as my promotion. This time it looks like her story was cut short for space, there was a lot of blather about all the money the mayor is throwing around and then the story is cut off. No mention of any other business (though the agenda was fairly long!).

The reason I feel a little disgruntled about it is..silly I suppose, unless you are me. When a co worker received a well deserved promotion last fall, it was in the council story in the paper and it was really fun for her, people said nice things to her and congratulated her (and there were a few grumbles of course). She still has to take the exam for the higher grade though. I was kind of looking forward to that, you know? I mean, It's not like I can walk around telling people "hey did you hear I got a promotion".









PS Last year I received the "Employee of the Quarter" award, based on some happy customers who had written to personnel and my boss about services I provided. That too was announced at a City Council meeting. and I was awarded a plaque. (I did not go to the meeting) I was actually embarrassed about that. I was just doing my job when I helped those people, you know? I didn't feel I needed that kind of recognition. I still haven't hung the plaque up, it feels like bragging. That did make it into the paper and a lot of people congratulated me. But I was embarrassed about it. I remember when they first set up that "Employee of the Quarter" thing, I remember thinking to myself, "ugh I hope I never get that" haha!

But the promotion is different. That is something I earned, I have worked hard, I have taken on difficult responsibilities that were not part of the position when I started, and mastered them. And that exam wasn't easy either!


----------



## margy

lorilu said:


> I guess this is a bit petty. I received a promotion at work. I am in my same job, but was granted a raise in grade and salary, based on my performance in the position (have taken on a lot of new work and responsibility not part of the job originally). I took an exam for the higher grade position last May and scored in the top 3 so I don't have to worry about having to take the test later like some do when this happens. Because I work in government (small city) my position had to be approved by the common council. Which it duly was.
> 
> Now in this small city there is a reporter on the city beat who reports on council meeting business. Usually part of the story in the paper will include human resource/personnel business such as my promotion. This time it looks like her story was cut short for space, there was a lot of blather about all the money the mayor is throwing around and then the story is cut off. No mention of any other business (though the agenda was fairly long!).
> 
> The reason I feel a little disgruntled about it is..silly I suppose, unless you are me. When a co worker received a well deserved promotion last fall, it was in the council story in the paper and it was really fun for her, people said nice things to her and congratulated her (and there were a few grumbles of course). She still has to take the exam for the higher grade though. I was kind of looking forward to that, you know? I mean, It's not like I can walk around telling people "hey did you hear I got a promotion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Last year I received the "Employee of the Quarter" award, based on some happy customers who had written to personnel and my boss about services I provided. That too was announced at a City Council meeting. and I was awarded a plaque. (I did not go to the meeting) I was actually embarrassed about that. I was just doing my job when I helped those people, you know? I didn't feel I needed that kind of recognition. I still haven't hung the plaque up, it feels like bragging. That did make it into the paper and a lot of people congratulated me. But I was embarrassed about it. I remember when they first set up that "Employee of the Quarter" thing, I remember thinking to myself, "ugh I hope I never get that" haha!
> 
> But the promotion is different. That is something I deserve, I have worked hard, I have taken on difficult responsibilities that were not part of the position when I started, and mastered them. And that exam wasn't easy either!


Congratulations from me and I'm sure your family are proud of you. I love hearing how people have done well. When my daughter got her degree we went to her graduation and she was surprised that I cried, she commented on it as she got married the month before and I didn't cry then. I was just so proud of her graduating ,she had worked hard for it and was the first in my family to go to university. So well done you!


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> Congratulations from me and I'm sure your family are proud of you. I love hearing how people have done well. When my daughter got her degree we went to her graduation and she was surprised that I cried, she commented on it as she got married the month before and I didn't cry then. I was just so proud of her graduating ,she had worked hard for it and was the first in my family to go to university. So well done you!


Thank you very much! yes, I did tell family and friends and they are all happy for me (most said things like "well I'm not surprised" or "it's about time" lol) And I did tell one of my customers, she works for the city too, but in a different agency, we do have a lot of business together though, she pays the bills for the Housing Authority so is at my window a lot. . We have a bond because she started in her new job a year after I started in mine. When she started she was really overwhelmed and I encouraged her telling her how it was when I first started and how you need a year to feel comfortable in a new job and things like that. She's told me several times over the ensuing years that my words really helped her. So I knew she would be pleased for me so I told her.

But...I have a lot of regular customers, year after year I help them with their water issues and tax issues and any other things related to being a resident in this city, and I know they would be happy for me, if they knew I'd been promoted.

When I took this job, after 10 years working in special education and 20 years in human services it was a complete career change at age 53. I was terrified and of course my brain hadn't been used in the way I need it for the job, in years. The position I took over was (now that I know my job) in quite a mess. I didn't know that at the time of course. But I found drawers of unfinished work, and masses of unpaid bills owned to the city, and no organization or system at all. Once I settled in, my boss started handing me more responsibility, just a little at a time. She was a great boss, she understood I am smart, but I need time to absorb new things before giving me more new things.

Anyway..what was I saying. Oh yes, my title was Customer Service Representative. I really didn't think that was the type of work I wanted to do, when I first started in civil service but I was so burnt out and desperate to get out of human services I took it. Imagine my surprise when I turned out to absolutely love it! I do excel at customer service. Most of my customers are grouchy and angry about something, and I make it a personal goal for them to leave my window (or hanging up the phone) smiling. My new title is Administrative Specialist, but my main priority remains my customers. 

The raise isn't big, being civil service in the new position I have to start at the bottom of the pay scale again.

PS I often think my 30 years combined experience working with the developmental disability population has helped me regarding my angry customers. I took a lot of abuse from some of my consumers (consumer was the term being used for people receiving care, when I left, I don't know if that term is still being used or something else now) over the years, and learned how to not take things like that personally.

Of course many of my customers are just lovely and appreciate what I do for them and tell me so (as evidenced by my Employee of the Quarter award lol)


----------



## ForestWomble

Congratulations @lorilu.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> I guess this is a bit petty.


I actually find this a legitimate annoyance! Congratulations to you! Your work and achievements do deserved to be recognized. Not petty at all!


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> Congratulations @lorilu.


Thank you!


----------



## catz4m8z

Congratulations! Nothing wrong with wanting recognition for a job well done and a well deserved promotion.



lorilu said:


> PS Last year I received the "Employee of the Quarter" award, based on some happy customers who had written to personnel and my boss about services I provided.


I won Employee of the Month last month....purely coz other night staff were fed up that night shift workers never got nominated so I got shoved forward to make a point.:Shifty I got given a pressie of a water bottle (useful) and a bottle of wine (which I dont drink) and a tub of sweets (which werent vegan).
woot!:Woot
That doesnt bother me TBH...Im slightly annoyed that somebody put a calendar in the break room with everybody's birthday written in it except mine! Not that I want people to know my birthday but you'd think after 22 years you would make the calendar!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## margy

Work places can be unfair in how they treat employees. One example was when my mum got rushed to hospital. I was meant to go on a course that day but rang to explain why I couldn't go on it. I spent the day with my seriously ill mum who had literally just passed away when the office wrang me to ask when I was going back to work! They were mortified when I told them my mum had just that minute died so no I wouldn't be back the next day. A few months earlier another work colleague had a family member pass away and they got a bunch of flowers, but I didn't get anything.


----------



## Cully

I had a letter from my surgery to say I should phone and make an appointment for a pneumococcal vaccination, so spent 10 days trying to ring but always getting the busy signal.
I decided to go to the surgery, despite feeling awful, sniffing and sneezing. I waited for ages in the queue while someone in front coughed and spluttered his way through his query. I finally got to speak to the receptionist and explained why I was visiting and not phoning. She said they had no vaccine left and I should have got in earlier (****), and I'd have to wait until the next batch arrived when they'd send me another letter to ring and make an appointment. I could have wept.:Arghh


----------



## JandD2020

Lurcherlad said:


> Peoples' lack of thought/respect.
> 
> Just watched a piece about the Holocaust Memorial in Berlin....a vast area of large concrete oblongs, depicting the coffins of thousands of victims.
> 
> The reporter mentioned her surprise at the number of tourists walking round the memorial taking selfies
> 
> As she walked away the camera panned to a tourist sitting on one of the coffins looking at her phone


On the subject of selfies. Not as insenstive but still annoying. During a trip to Kruger national park in South africa, myself and two friends shared one of the open-top mini trucks with a group of tourists from Chille. We were so lucky to have all the big 5 (Lion,Rhino, Cape Buffalo, Elephant, and the elusive Leopard) in one morning, even the driver said it's only the 2nd time ever she's seen all the big 5 before noon. Some of them we saw more than once.

But, EVERY SINGLE TIME, any animal was seen, this sad group of tourists immediatly all rushed into one side to pose for a selfie...not at any one point did they just want to take the moment in with their own eyes, apparantly the thing to do is turn your back to the animal and the moment for a selfie, because OBVIOUSLY, your face is going to make photo worthwhile. There was times when I just put my own camera down to take it all in ,and see animals doing their thing. After a while I was so temped to snatch their cameras and thrown thm close to the lions, there you are, go get your selfie!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

We ordered 3 small waste bins one for the living, utility and bedroom from Amazon, they have just arrived, unwrapped them (I've roughly measured it) there was 10 meters of popping plastic round them, 10 meters I ask you. What is wrong with these people what was wrong with putting them in a box.
They are lovely all the same.


----------



## Siskin

JandD2020 said:


> On the subject of selfies. Not as insenstive but still annoying. During a trip to Kruger national park in South africa, myself and two friends shared one of the open-top mini trucks with a group of tourists from Chille. We were so lucky to have all the big 5 (Lion,Rhino, Cape Buffalo, Elephant, and the elusive Leopard) in one morning, even the driver said it's only the 2nd time ever she's seen all the big 5 before noon. Some of them we saw more than once.
> 
> But, EVERY SINGLE TIME, any animal was seen, this sad group of tourists immediatly all rushed into one side to pose for a selfie...not at any one point did they just want to take the moment in with their own eyes, apparantly the thing to do is turn your back to the animal and the moment for a selfie, because OBVIOUSLY, your face is going to make photo worthwhile. There was times when I just put my own camera down to take it all in ,and see animals doing their thing. After a while I was so temped to snatch their cameras and thrown thm close to the lions, there you are, go get your selfie!!


We had a similar thing when we were touring Canada in a motorhome. We had a couple of days in Jasper in a beautiful mountainous area with lakes, waterfalls, snow on the very tops and wonderful wild orchids growing at our feet. We stopped at an area renowned for waterfalls and wandered down to the first bridge. We stood overlooking the river taking in the scenery, just enjoying the peace, when all of a sudden there was a thunder of running feet and chattering of dozens of voices. Round the corner came a large group of Chinese tourists all brandishing phones who rushed onto the bridge and elbowed us out of the way and proceeded to take selfies, then they all rushed back again a few minutes later and the peace returned. We exchanged astonished looks with another couple there and returned to our contemplations


----------



## Magyarmum

The weather,:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

It's driving me spare which is stupid because there's not a thing I can do about it!


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> We ordered 3 small waste bins one for the living, utility and bedroom from Amazon, they have just arrived, unwrapped them (I've roughly measured it) there was 10 meters of popping plastic round them, 10 meters I ask you. What is wrong with these people what was wrong with putting them in a box.
> They are lovely all the same.


That reminds me when I ordered a bin, it was plastic and it too was shroaded in popping plastic.


----------



## SbanR

lorilu said:


> I guess this is a bit petty. I received a promotion at work. I am in my same job, but was granted a raise in grade and salary, based on my performance in the position (have taken on a lot of new work and responsibility not part of the job originally). I took an exam for the higher grade position last May and scored in the top 3 so I don't have to worry about having to take the test later like some do when this happens. Because I work in government (small city) my position had to be approved by the common council. Which it duly was.
> 
> Now in this small city there is a reporter on the city beat who reports on council meeting business. Usually part of the story in the paper will include human resource/personnel business such as my promotion. This time it looks like her story was cut short for space, there was a lot of blather about all the money the mayor is throwing around and then the story is cut off. No mention of any other business (though the agenda was fairly long!).
> 
> The reason I feel a little disgruntled about it is..silly I suppose, unless you are me. When a co worker received a well deserved promotion last fall, it was in the council story in the paper and it was really fun for her, people said nice things to her and congratulated her (and there were a few grumbles of course). She still has to take the exam for the higher grade though. I was kind of looking forward to that, you know? I mean, It's not like I can walk around telling people "hey did you hear I got a promotion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Last year I received the "Employee of the Quarter" award, based on some happy customers who had written to personnel and my boss about services I provided. That too was announced at a City Council meeting. and I was awarded a plaque. (I did not go to the meeting) I was actually embarrassed about that. I was just doing my job when I helped those people, you know? I didn't feel I needed that kind of recognition. I still haven't hung the plaque up, it feels like bragging. That did make it into the paper and a lot of people congratulated me. But I was embarrassed about it. I remember when they first set up that "Employee of the Quarter" thing, I remember thinking to myself, "ugh I hope I never get that" haha!
> 
> But the promotion is different. That is something I earned, I have worked hard, I have taken on difficult responsibilities that were not part of the position when I started, and mastered them. And that exam wasn't easy either!


Congratulations Lorilu. A well deserved promotion.

I always enjoy reading your posts over in Cats. It's obvious the care you take, your willingness to help shows in your detailed explanations.
Your cats are very lucky in their mum.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Peoples' lack of thought/respect.
> 
> Just watched a piece about the Holocaust Memorial in Berlin....a vast area of large concrete oblongs, depicting the coffins of thousands of victims.
> 
> The reporter mentioned her surprise at the number of tourists walking round the memorial taking selfies
> 
> As she walked away the camera panned to a tourist sitting on one of the coffins looking at her phone


Seriously? That's disgusting and completely disrespectful. I think I might have said something if I'd seen it, sometimes I can't keep my mouth shut.

Conversley, we were in Paris a few years back, and it was Bastille Day. There was a military parade going past, and there were some young lads wearing hats, and they all took their hats off as the military parade passed.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just about everybody annoyed me today - the air was blue inside the car. We were swearing “at” everyone 

The 2 individuals who appeared from nowhere and walked behind my car on the blind side as I was reversing out of a parking space instead of just waiting 5 seconds 

The ignorant sods who blocked our exit from the lift by standing right in front of the doors instead of waiting at the side before trying to barge their way in before we got out 

The person who parked so tight up to my driver’s door that had I not recently lost 2.5 stone I would have had to climb in from the other side! 

I wrote a very rude word with my finger in the dirt on their car!


----------



## FeelTheBern

My local car dealership, where I want my car to recieve a full service, do not answer the sodding phone whenever I happen to call them. Well at least it's not a Peugeot.


----------



## catz4m8z

I havent made my bed properly in 3 days coz I keep thinking Im going to change the sheets and yet still I CBA....

in other words Im annoyed at myself for procrastinating!:Shy

:Hilarious


----------



## Dave S

When you phone a company band get the electronic switchboard which tells you all the terms and conditions, then it tells you about who they share your data with, then they tell you to press button 1 for this, button 2 for that, button 3 for the other, button 4 for something else etc and at the end or press 0 for operator, when you have pressed a button then the electronics tell you to tap in your reference number and your date of birth. The last time I had this it took over 2 minutes before I got through to a human.
I AM PAYING FOR THIS CALL!
When you eventually get through to a human they then ask you the reference number and date of birth (again) - you have already tapped that in.
So 3 minutes of wasted time and money before you can speak to someone who may or may not be able to assist. 

It would be better to give the Operator option first and cut out all the rest of the rubbish.


----------



## Nonnie

When you poo, finishing wiping and cleaning, then find a tiny bit more so that you have to repeat the whole process twice.


----------



## Beth78

Nonnie said:


> When you poo, finishing wiping and cleaning, then find a tiny bit more so that you have to repeat the whole process twice.


The dog I'm looking after next month has his bum wiped after every walk so he doesn't get poo on the furniture .


----------



## FeelTheBern

Beth78 said:


> The dog I'm looking after next month has his bum wiped after every walk so he doesn't get poo on the furniture .


Good for him (and the sofa) !


----------



## Happy Paws2

AGAIN someone parked across a dropped curb, so I had to go round the block again.:Rage


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> AGAIN someone parked across a dropped curb, so I had to go round the block again.:Rage


I'd leave a note on their windscreen next time.


----------



## Cully

Food waste caddy liners that don't last long enough, so when you pull it out of the caddy the bottom has already rotted and the contents empty on the floor, or my shoes, which happened this morning.:Banghead


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> The person who parked so tight up to my driver's door that had I not recently lost 2.5 stone I would have had to climb in from the other side!


Oh God, I hate this! It's happened a few times to my partner, and since I cant drive I couldnt help. Hes not limber enough to climb over, so hes had to push it forward to be able to get in!

People with the lurgy standing so close behind you, and coughing down the back of your neck. Grosses me out.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> I'd leave a note on their windscreen next time.


I did.
It happens that often OH has printed a few notes off for me.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> I did.
> It happens that often OH has printed a few notes off for me.


Good it's so rude I used to work with children who had physical difficulties just a walk to the shops was difficult because of cars on pavements.


----------



## Lurcherlad

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh God, I hate this! It's happened a few times to my partner, and since I cant drive I couldnt help. Hes not limber enough to climb over, so hes had to push it forward to be able to get in!
> 
> People with the lurgy standing so close behind you, and coughing down the back of your neck. Grosses me out.


Happened again lunchtime today.

Some idiot parked so close and at an awkward angle that OH (who had driven for the first time since major surgery in early December) couldn't physically fit in the space left. Even if he could he would have had to squeeze himself in through the door which, given the type of abdominal surgery he had was impossible.

Fortunately I was with him and could take over.

He couldn't have got in the other side and clambered over the gear stick either!

He would have had to go in and find the driver and get them to shift their car.

Had they just parked straight there would be no issue. (If it's so hard for them, maybe they should GET THE BUS! )


----------



## FeelTheBern

Happy Paws2 said:


> I did.
> It happens that often OH has printed a few notes off for me.


Do these notes contain some "choice vocabulary" if you know what I mean?


----------



## FeelTheBern

My TV equipment. It allowed me to record coverage of a recent motorsports event, but when I finally sat down to watch it, a message appeared announcing it was shown on a paid channel that isn't included in whatever subscription package thing we have. Why let me record the bloody thing then?


----------



## mrs phas

A greeder on fb, who was trying to tell some woman who came on, looking for advice to where she could get a small dog, that .....
he was fully licenced as a good breeder, ( council licence)
says all acredited breeders and pedigree breeders are awful and keep their dogs in cages piled on top of each other, just churning out litter after littler
that rescues only have trouble dogs in, no puppies at all
wont disclose his breed, but hasnt refuted my accusation of being an -oodle breeder
wont say what health tests he performs, if any
Only brings the puppy HE chooses to the family home, due to having dogs that are far to speshul that they might get stolen and mums with litters might kill the litter if strangers come, even after 3 weeks of age
doesnt ask any questions, like rescues, or refuse families with children, if they can afford the price, thats all he needs to know
tried to say that the links i provided were untrue and didnt like that i was able to back everything up

I could go on
I did disabuse the OP, and anyone else who was reading re the difference between a greeder and a breeder, ( Thank you to whomever it was that wrote that term, i will use it every place I can) whilst defending myself from accusations of being anti breeder and only pro rescues
putting the woman and her family in danger, if they rehomed from a rescue
refused to believe ANY rescues have pups available, at any time
and he then resorted to telling me I was uneducated, ill bred ( i didnt swear or be sarky once, I was trying to educate not belittle) born to cretins AND narrow minded to the extreme

i really shouldnt let anonymous people grind my gizzard
but sometimes.... just sometimes :Rage:Rage:Rage


----------



## margy

Having to keep washing my car because the roads are so muddy and filthy. I only washed it last week and you can hardly see my rear licence plate for muck so looks like I'll be spending my Sat morning at the car wash.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Having to keep washing my car because the roads are so muddy and filthy. I only washed it last week and you can hardly see my rear licence plate for muck so looks like I'll be spending my Sat morning at the car wash.


I haven't washed my car in forever the inside looks like an old welly boot.


----------



## margy

I was the same but have acquired a new car. The novelty of having it looking shiny hasn't worn of yet. Wait until it gets a few scratches and bumps like my old one then I won't be so fussy


----------



## Lurcherlad

My car’s clear of rubbish simply because I emptied it for the MOT 

Can’t remember the last time I washed it.

Beauty of a dark drey car


----------



## mrs phas

Today it is myself
Memo to self: you can't educate pork


----------



## Nonnie

When one lace is longer than the other, but its too much effort to relace your entire boot.


----------



## rona

When it's a beautiful day and I feel like poo 










Don't ask me how poo feels, just take it that it's bad


----------



## Jaf

My new bra pokes me in the armpits. Don't even know how but it's made lumps.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jaf said:


> My new bra pokes me in the armpits. Don't even know how but it's made lumps.


Bras in general.

Finding one that actually fits everywhere and is comfortable is so hard.

Following my recent weight loss I need to buy new ones and think my size has settled now I'm managing to maintain.

A trip to Debenhams is therefore in order to select armfuls and have a mammoth trying on session.


----------



## rona

Jaf said:


> My new bra pokes me in the armpits. Don't even know how but it's made lumps.





Lurcherlad said:


> Bras in general.
> 
> Finding one that actually fits everywhere and is comfortable is so hard.
> 
> Following my recent weight loss I need to buy new ones and think my size has settled now I'm managing to maintain.
> 
> A trip to Debenhams is therefore in order to select armfuls and have a mammoth trying on session.


Go without 

They are the creation of someone with sadistic tendencies


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Go without




Oh no, definitely not an option 

Even around the house I wear an Ahh Bra - nobody wants to see them swinging


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no, definitely not an option
> 
> Even around the house I wear an Ahh Bra - nobody wants to see them swinging


Nobody cares at our age


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no, definitely not an option
> 
> Even around the house I wear an Ahh Bra - nobody wants to see them swinging





rona said:


> Nobody cares at our age


I find it too uncomfortable to move without some sort of support for long, plus my nipples get very sore from friction. I have regular supportive bras for being out in the world, and little cotton things I call my braless bras for in the house. I take the braless bra off when I go to bed.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Bras in general.
> 
> Finding one that actually fits everywhere and is comfortable is so hard.
> 
> Following my recent weight loss I need to buy new ones and think my size has settled now I'm managing to maintain.
> 
> A trip to Debenhams is therefore in order to select armfuls and have a mammoth trying on session.





lorilu said:


> I find it too uncomfortable to move without some sort of support for long, plus my nipples get very sore from friction. I have regular supportive bras for being out in the world, and little cotton things I call my braless bras for in the house. I take the braless bra off when I go to bed.


Ever been properly measured for one, you can make an appointment at M&S though most big stores will do it, that way you'll get the right fit.


----------



## havoc

I live in sports bras these days - comfortable and supportive.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Nobody cares at our age [/





Happy Paws2 said:


> Ever been properly measured for one, you can make an appointment at M&S though most big stores will do it, that way you'll get the right fit.


I was once but the bras they recommended and brought me to try on just weren't right. Maybe I was unlucky and the fitter wasn't that good.

I now just take a load into the changing room in various styles/back/cup combinations and try them on.


----------



## rona

Can't wear the things myself, never needed to until I got older and started jogging, tried for a couple of trips but couldn't stand it. Much better without the horrid things


----------



## Lurcherlad

Depends how big yer boobies are, I guess


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> I was once but the bras they recommended and brought me to try on just weren't right. Maybe I was unlucky and the fitter wasn't that good.
> 
> I now just take a load into the changing room in various styles/back/cup combinations and try them on.


Me too. I have to take a friend though, or I will give up and leave with no new bras. My friend Jean is militant when I ask her to go bra shopping with me, just what I need!


----------



## Beth78

Someone throwing a ball for their dog in my direction, there's a whole field and they chose to chuck it at me .


----------



## Jaf

Stupid supermarket (mercadona) has stopped selling ready-mix bread flour. It made really nice bread. I do have a pot of yeast but it always goes off before I use it all, I suppose I’ll have to go back to the fiddly little packets.


----------



## kimthecat

Beth78 said:


> Someone throwing a ball for their dog in my direction, there's a whole field and they chose to chuck it at me .


My friends tiny Yorkie was knocked over when he was hit by a ball.


----------



## margy

Jaf said:


> Stupid supermarket (mercadona) has stopped selling ready-mix bread flour. It made really nice bread. I do have a pot of yeast but it always goes off before I use it all, I suppose I'll have to go back to the fiddly little packets.


It is annoying when you find something you really like and the supermarket stops selling it, it's happened a few times to me. Morrisons are always doing it.


----------



## Jesthar

"I bet you won't share this" type posts on FB. Congratulations, emotional blackmailer, you win the bet!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jesthar said:


> "I bet you won't share this" type posts on FB. Congratulations, emotional blackmailer, you win the bet!


Cryptic comments on FB such as 'OMG !!!' and 'WTF!!!' No, I WONT ask what's wrong !


----------



## Nonnie

Subscription services to leggings. Yep, looking at you Fabletics and your throwaway attitude (and the fact you delete comments calling you out on your shit).


----------



## Sandysmum

Spam e. mails pretending to be from genuine companies annoy me. I got one today saying 'you're latest vehicle tax payment failed I.D' followed by a load of numbers. I don't drive, have never owned any form of vehicle so I didn't even bother opening it.Also one from Microsoft saying my password has been changed, no it hasn't it's working just as well as ever, again deleted before opening. There seems to be a lot of this type of thing going round at the mo... I've got a spam blocker thingy on my lappy but the little b*ggers still get through.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Out shopping with OH and deciding where to eat. He has specific dietary needs atm, whilst I have “preferences” so found somewhere that could accommodate us both.

I chose pasta with Arrabbiata sauce. Traditionally cooked without dairy and no mention of any in the ingredients given on the menu and described as tomato and chilli sauce. Other dishes did list Parmesan as an ingredient, so I thought I was safe to just order it without creating any drama ... “no butter, cheese, cream, eggs, meat blah blah”.

It came up smothered in Parmesan cheese! 

They did offer to recook it when I pointed it out (and that extra cheese is usually offered at the table ime) but OH’s was in front of him and so I just gritted my teeth and ate it 

And there was far too much chilli! 

Won’t go back there again


----------



## lorilu

I guess this is as good a place as any for this. Where do you draw the line between free speech and obscenity? Every day as I walk through the public parking lot on my way to work I have to see this pick up truck with a message plastered across the entire back window of the cab. Cling film probably. Two assault weapons, standing on end, one in front of the letters UC and one at the end of those two letters. The first gun has enough bits poking out to look like an F, the last more resembles a K, and after that pretty sight the name of our state governor, who favors strong gun control laws. We all have an inalienable right to our own opinions and self expression, but...this is so hostile and so obscene I can't understand why it's allowed.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Here I go again.
Just been reading few posts, I wish people would use commas and full stops in long sentences, I sometimes find them hard to read when they just ramble on and text speak like *u* instead of *you *and some of them I have know idea what they mean.
I have mild dyslexia which makes them are very hard to read.
I sometimes spend ages checking spelling and trying to use the right punctuation before posting hopefully getting it right so people can understand me.
This post has taken me nearly 20 minutes.


----------



## Jason25

Being told I need settle down and start a family  fires me right up lol


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Being told I need settle down and start a family  fires me right up lol


Welcome to my world female I'm my 30s I must want children. As soon as I separated from my husband people were telling me I'd meet someone else it's not to late if I get a hurry on.


----------



## O2.0

Happy Paws2 said:


> I wish people would use commas and full stops in long sentences,.


----------



## DogLover1981

lorilu said:


> I guess this is as good a place as any for this. Where do you draw the line between free speech and obscenity? Every day as I walk through the public parking lot on my way to work I have to see this pick up truck with a message plastered across the entire back window of the cab. Cling film probably. Two assault weapons, standing on end, one in front of the letters UC and one at the end of those two letters. The first gun has enough bits poking out to look like an F, the last more resembles a K, and after that pretty sight the name of our state governor, who favors strong gun control laws. We all have an inalienable right to our own opinions and self expression, but...this is so hostile and so obscene I can't understand why it's allowed.


I don't think some people realize just how stringent free speech is in the states. Stuff that is rather threatening can still be rightly or wrongly considered free speech here but there are limits. The courts have set the bar for obscenity so high that it might as well not exist.

It is certainly tacky. I did see a truck one time where every spot of the truck was covered with bumper stickers about guns and a couple of them could have been loosely interpreted as threatening.


----------



## DogLover1981

Oh God. I just thought of a bumper sticker I saw recently. Those stick figure family bumper stickers are all too common here but I saw a bumper sticker with a stick figure drawing of guns that had "my family" written under it. As in, their guns are their family. lol O.O


----------



## lorilu

DogLover1981 said:


> I don't think some people realize just how stringent free speech is in the states. Stuff that is rather threatening can still be rightly or wrongly considered free speech here but there are limits. The courts have set the bar for obscenity so high that it might as well not exist.
> 
> It is certainly tacky. I did see a truck one time where every spot of the truck was covered with bumper stickers about guns and a couple of them could have been loosely interpreted as threatening.


It's not just the guns though that is bad enough. It's the word _UC_ (*F*ill in the blan*K*s) in 2 foot high letters. I've a bit of a trash mouth myself on occasion but I know when and when not to be. If that was on a store front on Main Street, the business owner would probably be fined and told to remove it. But because it's personal property it's okay? I can't make sense of that.


----------



## DogLover1981

lorilu said:


> It's not just the guns though that is bad enough. It's the word _UC_ (*F*ill in the blan*K*s) in 2 foot high letters. I've a bit of a trash mouth myself on occasion but I know when and when not to be. If that was on a store front on Main Street, the business owner would probably be fined and told to remove it. But because it's personal property it's okay? I can't make sense of that.


I looked on the net about this. It does sound like local authorities can regulate the display of imagery and photos on publicly viewable (business) signs and such (mainly for the purpose of banning nudity and the like) but not text. Text can also be regulated near schools to protect minors as well but nowhere else. Otherwise, it's considered free speech. From what I've read, some communities partially get around that by banning all billboards. lol  The courts have ruled that banning it all is a legitimate way around it with billboards.

If I read it all right, one could literally have a f-bomb on their business or other signs and it's 100% free speech. The only exception being that if it's visible from a school or near a school, the town/city can fine you if they desire.

https://canons.sog.unc.edu/can-we-prohibit-offensive-signs/


----------



## MontyMaude

I shall have a mini rant here as I'm hormonal and just :Banghead what is it with slowing down a normal pop tune and singing it all breathlessly, but the current one that is annoying me beyond belief is the rehashing of Rick Ashley's Together Forever on the PG Tips ad whoever is singing it sounds like her jaw has been wired shut, and it just gets to me like finger nails down a blackboard.


----------



## catz4m8z

MontyMaude said:


> Rick Ashley's Together Forever on the PG Tips ad whoever is singing it sounds like her jaw has been wired shut, and it just gets to me like finger nails down a blackboard.


Very rarely does somebody remake an orginal song better by 'reimagining' it. I keep hearing some weird modern version of Tracey Chapmans' Fast Car on the radio and it makes me cringe everytime....its so awful!:Shifty

2 things annoying me today.
1-next doors washing....they have had it hung out on the line since saturday (yes, through the storm!). Im not sure if Im more annoyed that they havent got it in or the fact its still on the line in all this wind!
2-laryngitis...I have a cold and have completely lost my voice! I didnt think it would be an issue coz I live alone and dont like talking to people anyways (also on annual leave) but I forgot about the dogs! Trying to call them in from the garden is a pain. I swear they think coz Im whispering that Im not actually serious about it!!LOL


----------



## Magyarmum

HG Vehicles that drive up your backside. 

Has no one ever told them that 12 inches isn't enough space for their vehicle to stop without hitting me if I suddenly jam on my brakes because a child or a dog has run across the road in front of me!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> HG Vehicles that drive up your backside.
> 
> Has no one ever told them that 12 inches isn't enough space for their vehicle to stop without hitting me if I suddenly jam on my brakes because a child or a dog has run across the road in front of me!


Lorry drives were once know as gentleman of the roads now there are the thugs.

Anyway off subject, It's about time most of the freight was taken off the roads and moved by rail and just use lorries for shorter journeys.

I don't see heavy lorries going electric very soon, so something has to be done.


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> Lorry drives were once know as gentleman of the roads now there are the thugs.
> 
> Anyway off subject, It's about time most of the freight was taken off the roads and moved by rail and just use lorries for shorter journeys.
> 
> I don't see heavy lorries going electric very soon, so something has to be done.


Most of the HGV drivers I encounter are either coming from or going to another country, because I live on the main highway to Budapest, from Poland, Slovakia, Ukraine and Romania.

Hopefully in another 18 months, the new motorway which is under construction and runs alongside the highway will take away most of the heavy traffic


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> Lorry drives were once know as gentleman of the roads now there are the thugs.
> 
> Anyway off subject,* It's about time most of the freight was taken off the roads and moved by rail *and just use lorries for shorter journeys.
> 
> I don't see heavy lorries going electric very soon, so something has to be done.


I think it would be nice to go back to moving some things by canal.


----------



## Gemmaa

Magyarmum said:


> HG Vehicles that drive up your backside.
> 
> Has no one ever told them that 12 inches isn't enough space for their vehicle to stop without hitting me if I suddenly jam on my brakes because a child or a dog has run across the road in front of me!


I keep a high-viz vest on my parcel shelf, with chequered police-esque tape on top it...the effect is hilarious!
Not sure if it's because the car is white, but people now drop away from me really suddenly and keep a ridiculous distance :Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

When I am getting ready to leave for lunch and my boss says "Oh wait I'll walk to the parking lot with you!" I like my boss okay but have no desire to spend the five minute walk (part of my lunch hour) talking about work with my boss. I cherish that bit of walk as a peaceful mind-resting time.

Not to mention she does nothing in a direct straight line, within seconds of saying that to me, she'd gone into someone else's office to say something to him, clearly expecting me to wait. I simply pretended not to hear her and left.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’d maybe say I’m using the loo first and just head off without her


----------



## Jackie C

Overly enthusiastic and excitable DJ's that think everything is "epic" or "a classic": 

Sara Cox, yesterday, saying excitedly, "We've got the one and only, the amazing *goes on for ages*, HARRY STILES." REALLY?!! That much build-up for a member of a manufactured crap boy band member who has now gone solo? I couldn't name one single song of his. 

Steve Wright on Radio 2 calling himself "DJ Silly Boy" and saying about the new Liam Gallagher song, "I've only just heard it, but I can already tell it's a classic" and the way he brown-noses the guests. In fact, I'd put Steve Wright in Room 101 on his own. 

Local radio DJ's talking over each other, overly-excited in a fake mid-Atlantic accent.


----------



## MontyMaude

I like Steve Wright but his Silly Boi thing can get a bit wearing, I get irrationally irate that people who phone into to request song only ever request the same few songs, Queen has a huge massive enormous catalogue of songs, so why why does everyone only ever request Don't Stop Me Now, it is one of the most annoying songs to ever exist.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd maybe say I'm using the loo first and just head off without her


Thanks I'll keep that in mind. She has no boundaries, I am constantly having to stand my ground. I took yesterday off. ( a day off arranged in advance I mean, using my vacation time) She called and left a message on my machine to tell me she "has good news" and I should call her back as soon as I get this message. On my day off. I can't imagine what the good news is, but anything work related, good or bad, can wait until the next work day. I tend not to think about work at all when I am not there. I did NOT call her back. Another time on a Monday she said she was "working yesterday" ( she works 7 days a week) and she had a question and wanted to text me but didn't have my cell phone number. I said "I don't text, or give out my cell phone number. But now that it's a work day and I am here I am happy to answer your question, if I can."


----------



## catz4m8z

The mice are really annoying me at the mo. Probably fighting a losing battle to keep them out as I have an old house with lots of cracks and crevices but I thought Id done a good job mouse proofing all my food so there was nothing to attract them....I forgot about my soap though!

They ate half a bar I had stored in a cupboard coz it didnt occur to me they would be interested (/facepalm moment as now I think on it I use natural soaps made out of things like coconut/olive oil!:Banghead). Then the other night I discovered they had somehow made their way onto the sink and were eating the bar in use!:Wideyed I wasnt sure at first but then I go in there and find the soap 2ft away from the sink on the storage heater with a big bite mark in it.

Am really annoyed but also cant help giggling at the thought of some poor mouse attempted to drag away all that soapy goodness only to have to slip and slide onto the heater out of reach. (Makes me think of Scrat in Ice Age!:Hilarious).


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Am really annoyed but also cant help giggling at the thought of some poor mouse attempted to drag away all that soapy goodness only to have to slip and slide onto the heater out of reach. (Makes me think of Scrat in Ice Age!:Hilarious).


That made me laugh, thoughts of Tom and Jerry sprung to mind.


----------



## lorilu

Doing my income taxes. How I loathe it. I don't even know why. It's done on line and I don't own anything so it's all very simple. But I absolutely hate it. Part of it is all the cutesy "comments" built into the tax program, but even before on line filing, I hated doing it.

Only two other things I hate doing as much as I hate filing my income taxes. Going to Walmart and having to smell cigarette smoke.


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> The mice are really annoying me at the mo. Probably fighting a losing battle to keep them out as I have an old house with lots of cracks and crevices but I thought Id done a good job mouse proofing all my food so there was nothing to attract them....I forgot about my soap though!
> 
> They ate half a bar I had stored in a cupboard coz it didnt occur to me they would be interested (/facepalm moment as now I think on it I use natural soaps made out of things like coconut/olive oil!:Banghead). Then the other night I discovered they had somehow made their way onto the sink and were eating the bar in use!:Wideyed I wasnt sure at first but then I go in there and find the soap 2ft away from the sink on the storage heater with a big bite mark in it.
> 
> Am really annoyed but also cant help giggling at the thought of some poor mouse attempted to drag away all that soapy goodness only to have to slip and slide onto the heater out of reach. (Makes me think of Scrat in Ice Age!:Hilarious).


Have you considered a feeding station outside the house?

Maybe they won't bother coming in if they're fed regularly outside?


----------



## Jackie C

MontyMaude said:


> I like Steve Wright but his Silly Boi thing can get a bit wearing, I get irrationally irate that people who phone into to request song only ever request the same few songs, Queen has a huge massive enormous catalogue of songs, so why why does everyone only ever request Don't Stop Me Now, it is one of the most annoying songs to ever exist.


It's obviously fixed so people "request" what his playlist is, some of it is awful, same old stuff. You're right about Queen. 
TBH, I mostly listen to Radio 6 music as it has far more variety.


----------



## lorilu

My gosh I've never seen so many awful threads all at once in this forum. It makes me despair for animals everywhere.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

The smell of cannabis or whatever it is that people seem to smoke everywhere that smells like a badly kept compost heap! On the bus the man in front of me absolutely stunk of it, it seems everyone is smoking the bloody stuff and stinking of it. Don't care what people smoke I just don't want to have to keep smelling it as it makes me feel sick!


----------



## Boxer123

The DVLA grrrr


----------



## Jackie C

Hull City Council.

My mum died a couple of weeks ago, and I rang them to inform them about her council tax and what we do next. Bearing in mind, I went through their "press X" to speak to someone about "X", and went to their bereavement line, I was kept waiting 50 MINUTES for someone to answer (after going through a gizillion other numbers), before I gave up.

I shamed them on twitter as I was quite disgusted how unprofessional it was to keep a grieving relative waiting nearly an hour without answering.............they got back to me very quickly.


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> Hull City Council.
> 
> My mum died a couple of weeks ago, and I rang them to inform them about her council tax and what we do next. Bearing in mind, I went through their "press X" to speak to someone about "X", and went to their bereavement line, I was kept waiting 50 MINUTES for someone to answer (after going through a gizillion other numbers), before I gave up.
> 
> I shamed them on twitter as I was quite disgusted how unprofessional it was to keep a grieving relative waiting nearly an hour without answering.............they got back to me very quickly.


Good for you. More of us should do it. Sorry for your loss though  and hope you're coping.


----------



## lullabydream

Jackie C said:


> Hull City Council.
> 
> My mum died a couple of weeks ago, and I rang them to inform them about her council tax and what we do next. Bearing in mind, I went through their "press X" to speak to someone about "X", and went to their bereavement line, I was kept waiting 50 MINUTES for someone to answer (after going through a gizillion other numbers), before I gave up.
> 
> I shamed them on twitter as I was quite disgusted how unprofessional it was to keep a grieving relative waiting nearly an hour without answering.............they got back to me very quickly.


Sorry for your loss

Cannot believe that they have got it so wrong


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> Good for you. More of us should do it. Sorry for your loss though  and hope you're coping.





lullabydream said:


> Sorry for your loss
> 
> Cannot believe that they have got it so wrong


Thank you. I'm quite a pragmatic and knew I'd be on hold for some time, so was prepared, but 50 minutes? But can you imagine if it an elderly, upset person who had just lost their life partner? And it was very confusing with the amount of "press X" I had to go through, then them going on about the on-line service.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> Thank you. I'm quite a pragmatic and knew I'd be on hold for some time, so was prepared, but 50 minutes? But can you imagine if it an elderly, upset person who had just lost their life partner? And it was very confusing with the amount of "press X" I had to go through, then them going on about the on-line service.


Sorry about your mum Jackie,I remember you saying shewas ill but didn't know she'd died.
I had a similar experience with the bank when my brother died. They told me to go to the local branch with the relevant paperwork so they could transfer his money to my account, so after 25 minutes queueing I was told the information I'd been given was incorrect and I needed more paperwork. I was standing in the middle of the bank sobbing.
There was no privacy or compassion at all.


----------



## lullabydream

SusieRainbow said:


> Sorry about your mum Jackie,I remember you saying shewas ill but didn't know she'd died.
> I had a similar experience with the bank when my brother died. They told me to go to the local branch with the relevant paperwork so they could transfer his money to my account, so after 25 minutes queueing I was told the information I'd been given was incorrect and I needed more paperwork. I was standing in the middle of the bank sobbing.
> There was no privacy or compassion at all.


So sorry to hear that too


----------



## Cully

SusieRainbow said:


> Sorry about your mum Jackie,I remember you saying shewas ill but didn't know she'd died.
> I had a similar experience with the bank when my brother died. They told me to go to the local branch with the relevant paperwork so they could transfer his money to my account, so after 25 minutes queueing I was told the information I'd been given was incorrect and I needed more paperwork. I was standing in the middle of the bank sobbing.
> There was no privacy or compassion at all.


Disgraceful


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> Sorry about your mum Jackie,I remember you saying shewas ill but didn't know she'd died.
> I had a similar experience with the bank when my brother died. They told me to go to the local branch with the relevant paperwork so they could transfer his money to my account, so after 25 minutes queueing I was told the information I'd been given was incorrect and I needed more paperwork. I was standing in the middle of the bank sobbing.
> There was no privacy or compassion at all.


Thank you. That's a disgusting way to be treated.

On the plus side, my mum banked at Barclays, and me and my mum went in a few times a year to sort out her finances, as she was starting to struggle. We made the appointment with the same person, called Jessica, each time as she was very kind, professional and friendly. Jessica moved branches, and when my mum died, I actually went further afield, because I wanted to see her. Jessica said that when she found out what the appointment was about, she said she filled up. She couldn't have been kinder.


----------



## Jackie C

People who "face time" on their mobile phones in public. Especially on public transport. Sorry, but I don't want to hear your entire conversation on speakerphone.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> Thank you. That's a disgusting way to be treated.
> 
> On the plus side, my mum banked at Barclays, and me and my mum went in a few times a year to sort out her finances, as she was starting to struggle. We made the appointment with the same person, called Jessica, each time as she was very kind, professional and friendly. Jessica moved branches, and when my mum died, I actually went further afield, because I wanted to see her. Jessica said that when she found out what the appointment was about, she said she filled up. She couldn't have been kinder.


That's lovely and how it should be.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Thank you. I'm quite a pragmatic and knew I'd be on hold for some time, so was prepared, but 50 minutes? But can you imagine if it an elderly, upset person who had just lost their life partner? And it was very confusing with the amount of "press X" I had to go through, then them going on about the on-line service.


That's all you need at such a time 

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Lurcherlad

IV drip machines in hospital and their incessant alarms. What’s the point of them if nobody responds?

The guy’s next to OH was pinging for half an hour before someone came to deal with it.

Drives you nuts!


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> IV drip machines in hospital and their incessant alarms. What's the point of them if nobody responds?
> 
> The guy's next to OH was pinging for half an hour before someone came to deal with it.
> 
> Drives you nuts!


I totally get that too! Poor OH because it will do the same through the night


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> I totally get that too! Poor OH because it will do the same through the night


Oh yeah - last thing you need when sick is a good night's sleep 

Every time he drops off during the day (from exhaustion) another patient gets a visitor and they speak at the top of their voices or a nurse arrives to do obs or stick a needle in him, or the tea trolley arrives, or the lunch trolley ...... you get the picture


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> IV drip machines in hospital and their incessant alarms. What's the point of them if nobody responds?
> 
> The guy's next to OH was pinging for half an hour before someone came to deal with it.
> 
> Drives you nuts!


and when there's two or three going at the same time in the middle for the night:Arghh:Banghead


----------



## lorilu

This is so weird. For the past month or so every time I go into the kitchen I start signing Color My World (Chicago). I have no idea why and usually don't even notice at first that I'm doing it and then all the sudden I'll be like...darn, there it is again! Whether I am in there for only a minute or working in there for a while, it's always the same. When I leave the kitchen to do other things, the song doesn't follow me.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> This is so weird. For the past month or so every time I go into the kitchen I start signing Color My World (Chicago). I have no idea why and usually don't even notice at first that I'm doing it and then all the sudden I'll be like...darn, there it is again! Whether I am in there for only a minute or working in there for a while, it's always the same. When I leave the kitchen to do other things, the song doesn't follow me.


Spooky.........


----------



## Dave S

I am going to do the lottery this week as I stand more chance of winning the jackpot than getting a doctors appointment it seems so wish me luck when you see more posts from me next week from some exotic location full of warm sun and waves lapping a crystal white sandy beach whilst I relax in a lounger under a waving palm tree and having meals served me by a young dark haired maiden in a short grass skirt and a big smile.

As for doctors receptionists they can have a fortnight in Southend, gloomy as is their attitude. (I am talking about the receptionists at my doctors surgery here by the way)

No, I am not a happy Dave today.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> Spooky.........


Yes! What's weird about it mostly is..I am prone to that song-stuck-in-head syndrome, to the point it can drive me insane with it, especially at night when I am in bed. But this isn't the same thing at all. It's only when I am in the kitchen, and only Color My World . As soon as I step across that line into the living room (open plan apartment) the song is gone and I am no longer even thinking about it.

Except to make this post.  My desk actually sits just outside that kitchen line.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> IV drip machines in hospital and their incessant alarms. What's the point of them if nobody responds?
> 
> The guy's next to OH was pinging for half an hour before someone came to deal with it.
> 
> Drives you nuts!


Because the nurses are often too busy and prioritise. If it stops alarming, the nurse wouldn't know it still needed seeing to and they might have thought another nurse had dealt with it. The machines alarm for a reason, ie: it's run out/it's stopped dripping/stopped working. They still need "seeing to" at some point, but the nurses will when they get the time. As a nurse, you know what drip is going on where, and know in your head how much of a priority it is. Staffing shortages simply mean nurses can't be everywhere at once.
Granted, the alarms are annoying, but if they had a pleasent, lovely sound, it wouldn't be as effective.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Dave S said:


> As for doctors receptionists they can have a fortnight in Southend, gloomy as is their attitude. (I am talking about the receptionists at my doctors surgery here by the way)


At our doctors the receptionists ask why you need to see the doctor, which is bad enough on the phone, when sometimes you only want the doctor to know.
But I was sitting in the waiting room when a woman came out, after seeing the doctor, to make a follow up appointment. And in front of everyone waiting the receptionist asked what the appointment was for. The woman ended up telling them it would be on her record. She had a problem that she didnt want everyone knowing about.
These are new rules too, we never had to tell receptionists before.

I had an appointment for a test that is quite personal, and when I said I had an appointment with a nurse to sign in, they asked me what for! It's a bit of a joke really. I understand there can be time wasters - people going in with colds etc. But it sort of goes against your privacy surely


----------



## Beth78

HarlequinCat said:


> At our doctors the receptionists ask why you need to see the doctor, which is bad enough on the phone, when sometimes you only want the doctor to know.
> But I was sitting in the waiting room when a woman came out, after seeing the doctor, to make a follow up appointment. And in front of everyone waiting the receptionist asked what the appointment was for. The woman ended up telling them it would be on her record. She had a problem that she didnt want everyone knowing about.
> These are new rules too, we never had to tell receptionists before.


Gosh that's not good practice, when I get asked I just say I will tell the Dr at the appointment when I get it.


----------



## ForestWomble

HarlequinCat said:


> At our doctors the receptionists ask why you need to see the doctor, which is bad enough on the phone, when sometimes you only want the doctor to know.
> But I was sitting in the waiting room when a woman came out, after seeing the doctor, to make a follow up appointment. And in front of everyone waiting the receptionist asked what the appointment was for. The woman ended up telling them it would be on her record. She had a problem that she didnt want everyone knowing about.
> These are new rules too, we never had to tell receptionists before.
> 
> I had an appointment for a test that is quite personal, and when I said I had an appointment with a nurse to sign in, they asked me what for! It's a bit of a joke really. I understand there can be time wasters - people going in with colds etc. But it sort of goes against your privacy surely


At my GP there is a receptionist who is very 'these are rules' and won't shift from them so if you don't tell her why you need to se the Dr you don't get an appointment.

I dread that receptionist answering the phone, I remember once, I was told by my GP that I need the flu jab so I get it for free even though the reason isn't on the 'get it for free list', I phoned to arrange the appointment and got this receptionist, got asked why I wanted to see the dr and I said 'flu jab' to which she told me I wasn't eligable, the GP said if I have trouble to ask the receptionist to talk to her, so I did, the receptionist said she would and would call me back, I waited 2 days and nothing, so I phoned back and as soon as I said my name the receptionist, sounding angry, told me that I wasn't eligable and to not phone about this again. 
I didn't get the jab and I haven't had it since as I'm too scared to try to arrange it. :Bag


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Because the nurses are often too busy and prioritise. If it stops alarming, the nurse wouldn't know it still needed seeing to and they might have thought another nurse had dealt with it. The machines alarm for a reason, ie: it's run out/it's stopped dripping/stopped working. They still need "seeing to" at some point, but the nurses will when they get the time. As a nurse, you know what drip is going on where, and know in your head how much of a priority it is. Staffing shortages simply mean nurses can't be everywhere at once.
> Granted, the alarms are annoying, but if they had a pleasent, lovely sound, it wouldn't be as effective.


As a nurse, I could have predicted your response (and the trace of sarcasm re the tone) 

Sometimes what you say is true, other times they are ignored ime.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> At my GP there is a receptionist who is very 'these are rules' and won't shift from them so if you don't tell her why you need to se the Dr you don't get an appointment.
> 
> I dread that receptionist answering the phone, I remember once, I was told by my GP that I need the flu jab so I get it for free even though the reason isn't on the 'get it for free list', I phoned to arrange the appointment and got this receptionist, got asked why I wanted to see the dr and I said 'flu jab' to which she told me I wasn't eligable, the GP said if I have trouble to ask the receptionist to talk to her, so I did, the receptionist said she would and would call me back, I waited 2 days and nothing, so I phoned back and as soon as I said my name the receptionist, sounding angry, told me that I wasn't eligable and to not phone about this again.
> I didn't get the jab and I haven't had it since as I'm too scared to try to arrange it. :Bag


That's terrible!

I would write to the Practice Manager and copy in the Doctor.

Some people working on healthcare have a superiority complex.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> That's terrible!
> 
> I would write to the Practice Manager and copy in the Doctor.
> 
> Some people working on healthcare have a superiority complex.


I'll have to see if there is a time limit as that was a couple of years ago, but if I can, I will.
I know she never spoke to the GP because she would of been told I needed it, I just hope no one has ended up needing the hospital because of her.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> I'll have to see if there is a time limit as that was a couple of years ago, but if I can, I will.
> I know she never spoke to the GP because she would of been told I needed it, I just hope no one has ended up needing the hospital because of her.


But if you need the flu jab you should have it.

Perhaps check with the doc next time you go and if they say yes, go ahead and book yourself in and see what happens.

If she reacts the same way, then write the letter ASAP.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> But if you need the flu jab you should have it.
> 
> Perhaps check with the doc next time you go and if they say yes, go ahead and book yourself in and see what happens.
> 
> If she reacts the same way, then write the letter ASAP.


Will do


----------



## HarlequinCat

Beth78 said:


> Gosh that's not good practice, when I get asked I just say I will tell the Dr at the appointment when I get it.


They say it's so they can decide whether you need a doctor or just a nurse. But how they can know themselves as a receptionist I dont know!

I made an appointment with stomach issues, thinking I had booked an appointment with a doctor, and when I saw her she said she was a nurse. Stupidly I said something like "Oh, I thought I'd booked an appointment with a doctor". The look on her face was a mixture of disappointment and disgust. I wasnt told by the receptionist that this was what they were doing now, and I'd just assumed I'd be seeing a doctor.

Bit embarrassing now I look back on it!


----------



## HarlequinCat

ForestWomble said:


> I'll have to see if there is a time limit as that was a couple of years ago, but if I can, I will.
> I know she never spoke to the GP because she would of been told I needed it, I just hope no one has ended up needing the hospital because of her.


That's awful. There are some receptionists that seem to think they know everything.
Hope you can get a jab sorted with your doctor


----------



## Jackie C

I can't comment on individual situations, but some nurses in GP surgeries and hospitals aren't "just" nurses (I hate to use that term, I'm a nurse), they often have additional (very extensive) university training, and are known as "Advanced Nurse Practitioners" and are able to prescribe and treat some conditions. 
I get why people get miffed, though. I had an experience recently, with a dental receptionist, who was very obstructive and unhelpful and I can guarantee I was vastly more qualified than she was.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Wheelie bins....why do the dustman leave them abandon all over the pavement and not put them back where they got them from :Banghead


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> Wheelie bins....why do the dustman leave them abandon all over the pavement and not put them back where they got them from :Banghead


So you know they've been...........:Smuggrin


----------



## mrs phas

setting up a new phone
had an alcatel a3xl, 
had an alcatel accident involving a drop and a jar of honey
brought a motorola moto g7 power
is different 
is google
dont likerowningrowning


----------



## Jesthar

*sigh* My back door mechanism has just jammed - won't lock fully, won't disengage and open. Have a nasty feeling I'm going to have to replace the whole door and frame. And, of course, it's a couple of years out of warranty...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> So you know they've been...........:Smuggrin


You can tell by all the rubbish they leave lying around! 

I thought they were Refuse Collectors not Refuse Distributors!!:Banghead

My least favourite Council operatives who regularly leave my (clearly visible/easily accessible) rubbish bags behind yet take everybody else's 

I let Jack wee on any we pass on the street now


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jesthar said:


> *sigh* My back door mechanism has just jammed - won't lock fully, won't disengage and open. Have a nasty feeling I'm going to have to replace the whole door and frame. And, of course, it's a couple of years out of warranty...


I had this with my conservatory door. Eventually, I managed to unlock it - not sure how. Maybe I got someone to push against it from the outside while I fiddled with the lock?

Worth a try.


----------



## Lurcherlad

mrs phas said:


> setting up a new phone
> had an alcatel a3xl,
> had an alcatel accident involving a drop and a jar of honey
> brought a motorola moto g7 power
> is different
> is google
> dont likerowningrowning


It takes a while to adjust - give it time


----------



## Lurcherlad

Got up early as usual to let Jack out, and feed the birds and started making DS’s lunch whilst boiling the kettle thinking how cold it was and I wish I could go back to bed (usually run DS to station 0740, then walk Jack from 0800).

Then realised: DS is off today on study leave! Yay!

Threw his lunch into the fridge, made my coffee (and banana sandwich), let Jack in and am now back in bed, snug as a bug, hound at my side, chillin’ 

Wonder how long I can convince Jack it’s not walkie time soon ....?

..... it’s now 0907 and he’s still settled but I think it’s time we got up! . Result! 

p.s. this should probably have been posted in Random Dog Chat


----------



## rona

Annoyed and upset with myself :Shamefullyembarrased

We book a little cottage on the coast that we go to twice a year just for a long weekend.
Last time I took my friend and he loved it, but was hoping that this time I might spend a couple of days on my own relaxing as it's been rather a stressful year.
However, my friend is out of pain for the first time in 5months and wants to come with me. I'm disappointed for myself but also know I can't say no to my friend.

Feeling a little selfish


----------



## Lurcherlad

I get it - don’t feel bad 

Maybe give yourself a trip out from there alone (something he wouldn’t manage) while he rests back at the cottage?

We have to look after our own needs too, sometimes x


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I get it - don't feel bad
> 
> Maybe give yourself a trip out from there alone (something he wouldn't manage) while he rests back at the cottage?
> 
> We have to look after our own needs too, sometimes x


I don't know how he's become my responsibility, I only agreed to have the dog. 

There's a few people that offer to do things but when it comes to it, they all seem to disappear until he feels better again


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> I don't know how he's become my responsibility, I only agreed to have the dog.
> 
> There's a few people that offer to do things but when it comes to it, they all seem to disappear until he feels better again


Sounds a bit like me and MIL.

I'm really the only one who puts myself out to get her out of the house and spends any quality time with her.

She's created the situation herself though by being so difficult over the years and BIL and OH have been driven to keeping their interactions brief for their own sanity! 

SIL and the 4 grandchildren stay away for the most part - again, her own legacy 

I seem to be able to "get in the zone"  (and don't humour her bad behaviour), plus when she has medical appointments she prefers to have a female with her, understandably.

Maybe, what goes around, comes around


----------



## Lurcherlad

Temperamental central heating boilers! 

After many niggles, tweaks and several plumbers, it has been ticking along nicely......until the other day......and turns itself off now and then. Been assured it’s not unsafe, just sensitive to an occasional air bubble going through which being an open system can happen, apparently. Boiler and some pipes are new, but still a small section is original. Should have had the lot replaced in one go - hey ho.

Gonna clean the Magna filter and hope that sorts it for a while.

It’s gone off a while ago and the temp is dropping but I don’t want to disturb Jack from our (rare) lie in - I’m snuggled under duvet, he’s laying by my side and I’ve covered him in a fleece ......shh!


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe, what goes around, comes around


So true. I always try to treat others as I would want to be treated myself. Mostly works.


----------



## Dave S

Well I tried again this morning to get an appointment for the doctor today as the cough I have had is now a month old.
Again, no appointments available BUT, she would give me an appointment - 18th March! I will probably be dead by then.

Not impressed.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cars that park all 4 wheels on the pavement.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Well I tried again this morning to get an appointment for the doctor today as the cough I have had is now a month old.
> Again, no appointments available BUT, she would give me an appointment - 18th March! I will probably be dead by then.
> 
> Not impressed.


At my doctors when you phone, they take your number a Doctor phones you back, has a long talk with you and he/she then access if you need a appointment that day or as soon possible if needed.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Cars that park all 4 wheels on the pavement.


It's becoming a bit of a trend round get 

I understand our estate was built when there were few cars (late 50's) and 2 wheels on the pavement still gives pedestrian access whilst keeping the road wide enough for emergency vehicles, but blocking the path with a whole car is so inconsiderate and selfish imo.


----------



## Guest

Charity beggar in my local shop asking me for money. I shake my head and the response I got was "I just seen you at the till; you have change to spare"


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bloody cheek!


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Bloody cheek!


I couldn't even splutter out a decent response


----------



## Guest

The Duolingo owls' smug little face as he tells me I'm still learning even though every answer is wrong


----------



## lorilu

I've mentioned a certain person at work..the food bully, before. The other day she was chastising me for not "eating enough breakfast". I eat a couple of knifefuls of peanut butter for breakfast, the real kind, organic non GMO, have to stir it up and keep it in the fridge kind. Nothing in it but peanuts. Protein! I find it a very easy satisfying breakfast, since I really don't care for eating this early in the morning anyway.

The irony is that as she was telling me I should eat a bigger breakfast she was eating HER breakfast...chocolate chips! I couldn't resist a "you're one to talk. I think my peanut butter trumps your chocolate chips".


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I've mentioned a certain person at work..the food bully, before. The other day she was chastising me for not "eating enough breakfast". I eat a couple of knifefuls of peanut butter for breakfast, the real kind, organic non GMO, have to stir it up and keep it in the fridge kind. Nothing in it but peanuts. Protein! I find it a very easy satisfying breakfast, since I really don't care for eating this early in the morning anyway.
> 
> The irony is that as she was telling me I should eat a bigger breakfast she was eating HER breakfast...chocolate chips! I couldn't resist a "you're one to talk. I think my peanut butter trumps your chocolate chips".


I'm with you here. I get so annoyed when people tell me I should eat breakfast. I can't eat anything substantial that early in the day and feel unwell if I do. Suffering from IBS I very often don't eat if I am going out anywhere but do so when I am back near the comfort of my own bathroom!!!
Why people should try to tell us how to live our lives is beyond me. I have no patience with the 'I know best' or 'My way is the only way' attitude. I prefer to be the judge of how and when I do things.
Good for you.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I'm with you here. I get so annoyed when people tell me I should eat breakfast. I can't eat anything substantial that early in the day and feel unwell if I do. Suffering from IBS I very often don't eat if I am going out anywhere but do so when I am back near the comfort of my own bathroom!!!
> Why people should try to tell us how to live our lives is beyond me. I have no patience with the 'I know best' or 'My way is the only way' attitude. I prefer to be the judge of how and when I do things.
> Good for you.


I eat breakfast on work days (peanut butter from a knife as mentioned) because I can't function well if I don't. But she is a real bully about food, to me only, because I am the one in the office who doesn't indulge in gobbling up all the junk everyone is always bringing in. She's always tried to push me a bit about it, but last year I lost a significant amount of weight due to health issues and she became absolutely obsessed with trying to force me to eat that stuff. Cookies, cake, donuts, bagels, muffins, all that garbage..constantly pushing at me to eat it, no matter how many times I say no, and I even have become quite rude about it, she never lets up.

I don't like feeling gross and sluggish from over eating sugary baked goods all day at work. And my health issues are not improved with sugar and processed foods either. I have said that to her a hundred times or more. No I just say a short "No". I don't even say "no thank you" any more because why should I thank her for bullying me?


----------



## Guest

Guys I also don't eat until around 12ish - I just drink.

Ever noticed the ones that care the most about other people's diets have the worst ones themselves


----------



## lorilu

AsahiGo said:


> Guys I also don't eat until around 12ish - I just drink.
> 
> Ever noticed the ones that care the most about other people's diets have the worst ones themselves


On weekends I often don't eat until evening, unless the day's activity involves food somehow (hiking, having a friend over for lunch, going to a friend's for lunch)

This conversation reminds me of another type of food bully. Years ago when I worked in special education, one teacher I worked with was the food police. We had this one student with Down Syndrome who would eat anything you put in front of him as long as it had ketchup on it. This drove that teacher crazy and she would refuse to let him eat anything with ketchup that she didn't think was "appropriate" for ketchup. Which means he ate very little lunch at all and it would take an hour of sitting there, battle of wills that she never won.


----------



## Guest

lorilu said:


> On weekends I often don't eat until evening, unless the day's activity involves food somehow (hiking, having a friend over for lunch, going to a friend's for lunch)
> 
> This conversation reminds me of another type of food bully. Years ago when I worked in special education, one teacher I worked with was the food police. We had this one student with Down Syndrome who would eat anything you put in front of him as long as it had ketchup on it. This drove that teacher crazy and she would refuse to let him eat anything with ketchup that she didn't think was "appropriate" for ketchup. Which means he ate very little lunch at all and it would take an hour of sitting there, battle of wills that she never won.


Urgh, vile woman. You see it all in schools though. When my kids were at school, they both came home upset saying "meatballs are bad, cheese is bad, we're only supposed to eat lettuce sandwiches". The individual who told them this was responsible for teaching science/pse etc, and would eat skittles and drink coke in the classroom.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Which means he ate very little lunch at all and it would take an hour of sitting there, battle of wills that she never won.


Sounds like a certain cat I know.


----------



## Cully

AsahiGo said:


> Urgh, vile woman. You see it all in schools though. When my kids were at school, they both came home upset saying "meatballs are bad, cheese is bad, we're only supposed to eat lettuce sandwiches". The individual who told them this was responsible for teaching science/pse etc, and would eat skittles and drink coke in the classroom.


Hm, sounds very much like 'Do as I say and not as I do'. Double standards.


----------



## Guest

Cully said:


> Hm, sounds very much like 'Do as I say and not as I do'. Double standards.


Definitely. She was far from a beacon of health


----------



## Cully

Just received a food parcel from Zooplus via Yodel and am horrified to find it has blood on the box!! The driver didn't even knock the door. Just threw the parcel on the doormat (I heard the thump) and had disappeared with has van by the time I got to the door.
I appreciate it is probably just from a cut finger the driver sustained during his 151 drop offs today, but I don't know him or anything about his health.


----------



## Guest

Cully said:


> Just received a food parcel from Zooplus via Yodel and am horrified to find it has blood on the box!! The driver didn't even knock the door. Just threw the parcel on the doormat (I heard the thump) and had disappeared with has van by the time I got to the door.
> I appreciate it is probably just from a cut finger the driver sustained during his 151 drop offs today, but I don't know him or anything about his health.


I'd get geechy at that too, gross.


----------



## margy

One parcel I had delivered while I wasn't home was left in my compost bin believe it or not, it was covered in slime and slugs, yuck!


----------



## SusieRainbow

I have a parcel safe for deliveries and have had a hard time getting couriers to use it - they prefer the recycling bin.
But of course with the torrential raiin we've had where else would they put the parcels but in an inch of water in the parcel safe ? Even though I'm just the other side of the door !


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jesthar said:


> *sigh* My back door mechanism has just jammed - won't lock fully, won't disengage and open. Have a nasty feeling I'm going to have to replace the whole door and frame. And, of course, it's a couple of years out of warranty...


just seen this....if you haven't sorted it, have you tried spraying it with WD40 it's very good at freeing things.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The tv programme 24hrs in A&E.

They used to concentrate on the medical side with a brief précis of what led to the accident.

Now, they have long drawn out back stories dating back years, with sad music in the background, which are totally irrelevant and just filling time imo.

I’ve deleted the series link - it’s dust!


----------



## lorilu

My friend J. I've been house hunting for about 2 years. J has encouraged and pushed for me to do this, even before it was practical for me. She repeatedly says how she "loves to look at houses" and to "be sure and tell her when I'm viewing so she can come too". In the last 2 years, out of all the houses I've looked at, she's come twice. The very first one I ever looked at (it was awful) and one other just last week.

It's too bad because I value her support and opinion. But she (retired, by the way) always has some excuse why she can't make it. Now that I am thinking about it, I am beginning to suspect that the only time she wants to look is if it's something that SHE might have liked. Because I am relatively poor most of the places I look at are kind of dumps, to be blunt. She was quick to agree to look at the single wide in the over-55 trailer park and as we walked around the trailer, and then the little community she kept talking about how much SHE would love to live there. (I would not).

And then, she's always sending me little clips she gets from the paper. They are so tiny I can't see anything but that it is a house for sale ad. I've told her I can't see these. So now she sends me the multiple listing number instead. I am grateful she is keeping an eye out for me, but nothing she ever sends me even remotely resembles what I am looking for. Again, she is sending me houses SHE would want. She knows my budget and my requirements, and these houses she sends me fit neither. lol.

I do love my friend J. And when I started this thoroughly obnoxious house hunt journey I was so grateful to know I had someone like her to come with me and help me. Except she doesn't.

While I'm on the subject...when you tell other people you are house hunting. "They" say to tell everyone because you never know what someone might stumble across and think of you, right? So I do that. And people always say "Oh you're house hunting, what fun!"

FUN! What's fun about it I'd like to know, it's horrible. And there's the one bank teller (I go to the bank daily for work), who asks me every single time she sees me, even if it's daily if I've "found a house yet". Or sometimes she varies it and asks me if I am "still looking for a house". I know she's just being friendly and showing interest, but since the answer is No I haven't, or yes I still am..it grates a bit. I WANT to say "I'll be sure and tell you as soon as I do" but I don't want to hurt her feelings of course. She and I like to chat about all kinds of things besides houses, like books and BBC shows and cars (we bought new-to us cars around the same time two years ago) and pets and sleep. So I keep my petty annoyance to myself.


----------



## ForestWomble

Yet again, people who park at drop kerbs.

A man had parked blocking a drop kerb and he was sitting in the drivers seat, watched me as I came up, I signalled that I needed to get passed and he just went back to reading his paper  As I started trying to turn on the narrow pavement I saw he was watching me again. Thanks for nothing!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Selfish moron!


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> Yet again, people who park at drop kerbs.
> 
> A man had parked blocking a drop kerb and he was sitting in the drivers seat, watched me as I came up, I signalled that I needed to get passed and he just went back to reading his paper  As I started trying to turn on the narrow pavement I saw he was watching me again. Thanks for nothing!


They drive me mad as well.
The warden controlled flats at the back of us, has a parking space marked for the use of Ambulances only, well there are some very funny looking Ambulances around.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> They drive me mad as well.
> The warden controlled flats at the back of us, has a parking space marked for the use of Ambulances only, well there are some very funny looking Ambulances around.


Yes, that's another, the flats near to me have an 'only for ambulances' space by the entrance and as you say, there are some weird ambulances around.


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> The tv programme 24hrs in A&E.
> 
> They used to concentrate on the medical side with a brief précis of what led to the accident.
> 
> Now, they have long drawn out back stories dating back years, with sad music in the background, which are totally irrelevant and just filling time imo.
> 
> I've deleted the series link - it's dust!


I don't watch that^ but I don't like it on other things. X factor - contestant is about to go on, suddenly the music changes, and you see a clip of them walking around their local area saying hello to people passing by (and why is it always that scene? On everything? And the weather is always sunny yet cold looking).

*sarcasm* OH I WONDER IF THEY WILL GET THROUGH 

*gets golden buzzer*

Yeah I know I'm weird.


----------



## Guest

" Great, house isn't a tip, kids in bed, dogs asleep, everything done. I'll watch Netflix for an hour. Hmmm What should I watch?"

* flicking through recommendations, anxiety is increasing at all the options, there's so much variety! Damnit, do I want to watch a documentary or sitcom?! WHAT DO I DO PLEASE JUST CHOOSE FOR ME oh I need to go to bed now, early start*

Petty and annoying.


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> " Great, house isn't a tip, kids in bed, dogs asleep, everything done. I'll watch Netflix for an hour. Hmmm What should I watch?"
> 
> * flicking through recommendations, anxiety is increasing at all the options, there's so much variety! Damnit, do I want to watch a documentary or sitcom?! WHAT DO I DO PLEASE JUST CHOOSE FOR ME oh I need to go to bed now, early start*
> 
> Petty and annoying.


I feel your pain there is to much choice. I've been housebound with Loki so have watched to much TV.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I feel your pain there is to much choice. I've been housebound with Loki so have watched to much TV.


First world problems right?

I know it's off topic, wanted to say - I did read your thread about Loki at the vets when I first came back, and had absolutely no idea what to say. I didn't want it to come off as I weren't bothered or anything

(I really worry about upsetting and offending people)


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> First world problems right?
> 
> I know it's off topic, wanted to say - I did read your thread about Loki at the vets when I first came back, and had absolutely no idea what to say. I didn't want it to come off as I weren't bothered or anything
> 
> (I really worry about upsetting and offending people)


Oh bless that's ok I'm really not very easily offended. It's good to see you back I really do think Loki and Finn we're separated at birth.


----------



## Guest

It was one of the first things I read and I was at a loss of what to say. Yeah, if I think I've been rude or whatever, I will worry about it 20+ years after it's happened lol.

I was having a bit of a rough time last winter, and I started escaping from it by spending a lot of time online (here haha). I need to work on impulse control like Finn :Hilarious i can either do a social media ban or an addiction. No in between.

I did miss this forum. And they absolutely were. They're crazy similar


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> It was one of the first things I read and I was at a loss of what to say. Yeah, if I think I've been rude or whatever, I will worry about it 20+ years after it's happened lol.
> 
> I was having a bit of a rough time last winter, and I started escaping from it by spending a lot of time online (here haha). I need to work on impulse control like Finn :Hilarious i can either do a social media ban or an addiction. No in between.
> 
> I did miss this forum. And they absolutely were. They're crazy similar


I get that this is the only social media I use. No one in my real life understands quite how much I love these dogs. Yes it was a mad panic last Saturday but he seems to have bounced back. I swear he is aging me horribly.


----------



## Guest

I found that - people I know in person tend to love their dogs to the extent of saying they own one and referring to the dog as 'it'. Which i dont like.

A PETTY THING THAT ANNOYS ME- people who refer to a dog as 'it' when they have been told the gender.

You'll wake up one day and he'll have instantly calmed down. Bam! obnoxious teen years over. And you'll be able to enjoy spending time with him without having to prepare 5 steps in advance for the crazy stuff he may/may not do.
This is the lie I tell myself, anyway.


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> I found that - people I know in person tend to love their dogs to the extent of saying they own one and referring to the dog as 'it'. Which i dont like.
> 
> A PETTY THING THAT ANNOYS ME- people who refer to a dog as 'it' when they have been told the gender.
> 
> You'll wake up one day and he'll have instantly calmed down. Bam! obnoxious teen years over. And you'll be able to enjoy spending time with him without having to prepare 5 steps in advance for the crazy stuff he may/may not do.
> This is the lie I tell myself, anyway.


Everyone tells me this but Loki has a crazy glint on his eye that says otherwise.


----------



## Cully

Having to blow cat fluff out of your nose because she's crept onto your pillow for a nap and you don't find out until you lay down on it.
I do love you Misty, honest!


----------



## Jesthar

Our office heating has packed in on a day when I really can't work anywhere else. Brrr!


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH and the post....when the postman has delivered our letters and OH fetches them, why does he have to study the envelopes for a minute before giving me mine or opening his, it does my head :Banghead


----------



## Beth78

At the swimming pool this morning a fight broke out between 2 ladies because one of them was "swimming too slowly"
Had to be broken up by the lifeguard.
Very pretty indeed.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH and the post....when the postman has delivered our letters and OH fetches them, why does he have to study the envelopes for a minute before giving me mine or opening his, it does my head :Banghead


I think it's a man thing ! Although, to be fair both our Christian names start with S.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Abusers of Drop off/Pick up zones outside a hospital.

OH and I are parked in the adjacent car park (really early to allow for parking queues - short today, typical! ).

Watching people park on the red hatchings then lock up and walk away or let someone out then park and sit waiting for ages for them to have their appointment then return some time later.

Preventing others from using the zone easily or the turning circle without going backwards and forwards several times.

Why?

Just follow the rules you scumbags!


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Abusers of Drop off/Pick up zones outside a hospital.
> 
> OH and I are parked in the adjacent car park (really early to allow for parking queues - short today, typical! ).
> 
> Watching people park on the red hatchings then lock up and walk away or let someone out then park and sit waiting for ages for them to have their appointment then return some time later.
> 
> Preventing others from using the zone easily or the turning circle without going backwards and forwards several times.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Just follow the rules you scumbags!


Parking is going to be the headache for us when my treatment starts. Apparently we will have free parking so long as we can find a space of course. I've already been told by a friend who has been in a similar position is try to opt for early appointments so you have more of a chance.


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> Parking is going to be the headache for us when my treatment starts.


Parking is always a nightmare in hospitals...makes me glad Im within walking distance! TBF though my hospital has been around since Victorian times so I dont think that parking was a consideration when it was built!

My petty annoyance today.
Take first set of dogs for walk- raining.
Take second set of dogs for walk- raining.
Pop to shops- raining.
Get in for the day......sun comes out!:Banghead


----------



## Cully

Beth78 said:


> At the swimming pool this morning a fight broke out between 2 ladies because one of them was "swimming too slowly"
> Had to be broken up by the lifeguard.
> Very pretty indeed.


Well the faster lady should have indicated right and then overtaken her. Don't know what all the fuss was about!!


----------



## MollySmith

My annoyance. I am raising funds for RNLI 31 Extra Miler - the idea is to be sponsored for 31 miles of walking, running or cycling. Anyway... decide to do this so it’s day 2 and I take the dog, who proceeds to role in two lots of fox poo. Hasn’t done it for ages. 3 baths later and she is slightly less niffy.

That said, I’m over £100 and on the way to £150! Yay! I was meant to be doing the Big Issue 15 mile overnight walk but various reasons mean I can’t so that’s next year.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Small dogs in idiotic clothes.

Get yourself a doll folks!!!


----------



## Jesthar

Had an e-mail around last night at work telling us we all need to download an app to our PERSONAL smartphones in order to authenticate when logging in to WORK computers in the future.

Asked 'er, you mean work smartphones, surely' and was told, no, personal phones - and you can use it to secure your own personal logins for social media, online shopping etc. too!

Nope. No chance. It's going on the WORK smartphone or not at all. Plus, we're a big company with many thousands of employees, not everyone is going to HAVE a personal smartphone (heck, I STILL wouldn't have one if I didn't need one for my craft business  )


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Parking is going to be the headache for us when my treatment starts. Apparently we will have free parking so long as we can find a space of course. I've already been told by a friend who has been in a similar position is try to opt for early appointments so you have more of a chance.


My friend used community cars because of this. They'd go off and have a coffee locally while he had his appointment


----------



## rona

Beth78 said:


> At the swimming pool this morning a fight broke out between 2 ladies because one of them was "swimming too slowly"
> Had to be broken up by the lifeguard.
> Very pretty indeed.


We have a guy comes to the pool I use, I can do two lengths to his one, I must admit to groaning when he's there when I am......BUT.......he's 92 and I also smile and admire him


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> My friend used community cars because of this. They'd go off and have a coffee locally while he had his appointment


What are community cars?

Living out in the sticks with no buses means we have to use the car to go anywhere, there's just nothing else apart from expensive taxi's. It may well end up with whoever is taking me dropping me off at the entrance and hanging out somewhere else until I'm finished. There seems to be a separate 'exemption' parking area which I think that means what we can use, but I bet it gets full up quickly. Some treatments last longer then others so there may not be a good turnover. I'm going to the hospital tomorrow afternoon so will hopefully find out about all these things


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> What are community cars?
> 
> Living out in the sticks with no buses means we have to use the car to go anywhere, there's just nothing else apart from expensive taxi's. It may well end up with whoever is taking me dropping me off at the entrance and hanging out somewhere else until I'm finished. There seems to be a separate 'exemption' parking area which I think that means what we can use, but I bet it gets full up quickly. Some treatments last longer then others so there may not be a good turnover. I'm going to the hospital tomorrow afternoon so will hopefully find out about all these things


Community cars are volunteers who run people about. Each area will have their own criteria for who can use them. Just look at your nearest town or village to see if they have one


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> What are community cars?
> 
> Living out in the sticks with no buses means we have to use the car to go anywhere, there's just nothing else apart from expensive taxi's. It may well end up with whoever is taking me dropping me off at the entrance and hanging out somewhere else until I'm finished. There seems to be a separate 'exemption' parking area which I think that means what we can use, but I bet it gets full up quickly. Some treatments last longer then others so there may not be a good turnover. I'm going to the hospital tomorrow afternoon so will hopefully find out about all these things


We downloaded an App yesterday that identifies residents local to hospitals that rent out their drives for parking.

We located a few within a short walk of the hospital yesterday but we were already in the queue.

Maybe google it (I can't remember what it was called and OH is napping atm).


----------



## Jesthar

I was in a big meeting this morning, and whilst rummaging around in my bag my hairband fell on the floor. i didn't even notice until someone asked if anyone had dropped one, because they'd trodden on it and broken it, whilst they were simultaneously chucking it in the bin. It took me three attempts to get their attention, and then all they did was grab it from the bin and give it back to me - not much point in that as it was in two pieces! - then turn their back to chat with other people. Not even an apology.

OK, so it was only a £3 plastic one from Claire's Accessories, but still...


----------



## lorilu

People who moan about money. I mean the type who goes on expensive vacations two (or sometimes three!) times a year, owns a home in a northern state and a home in Florida (inherited), and then complains because they don't want to pay a company to come and get rid of the mold in their house because they "can't afford it".


----------



## Guest

lorilu said:


> People who moan about money. I mean the type who goes on expensive vacations two (or sometimes three!) times a year, owns a home in a northern state and a home in Florida (inherited), and then complains because they don't want to pay a company to come and get rid of the mold in their house because they "can't afford it".


Yes, or when *not wealthy person* is having a hard time, rich person will be like " you need a holiday. Why not book somewhere nice. When I need a break I just take a week out in Dubai"
And they cant get their head around why most people cant just do that


----------



## lorilu

Don't get me wrong. I'm happy for my friend, that she can afford to retire so young and go to Australia, Spain, South Africa, Alaskan cruises, Netherlands, domestic biking holidays and and so on. She's having a grand time. But then she moans to me about her vet bills and how she "can't afford" to feed her dog a better diet, and now this thing about the mold. She doesn't even have a mortgage. Her mother in law paid it off for them 15 years ago. (and then left them the Florida house when she died). Oh well. I just listen and nod. We've been friends for almost 50 years, no point in saying anything to her about my annoyance at this point.


----------



## Guest

lorilu said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm happy for my friend, that she can afford to retire so young and go to Australia, Spain, South Africa, Alaskan cruises, domestic biking holidays and and so on. She's having a grand time. But then she moans to me about her vet bills and how she "can't afford" to feed her dog a better diet, and now this thing about the mold. She doesn't even have a mortgage. Her mother in law paid it off for them 15 years ago. (and then left them the Florida house when she died). Oh well. I just listen and nod. We've been friends for almost 50 years, no point in saying anything to her about my annoyance at this point.


Sounds like she just prioritizes different things. Mold spores aren't an issue if you're not in the house breathing them in - maybe that's why the holidays 

Thing that annoyed me the other day - walking through city centre with kids. There's a group that looks suspiciously like religious types so I give them a wide berth. Woman spots us, darts over to my kids and starts trying to give them chocolate. Tells them there's more at the church. Doesn't even acknowledge me, targets my kids.


----------



## Guest

Haha just rr read that - to clarify -
I weren't annoyed that she wasn't offering me chocolate; annoyance was her trying to lure kids away


----------



## lorilu

AsahiGo said:


> Sounds like she just prioritizes different things. Mold spores aren't an issue if you're not in the house breathing them in - maybe that's why the holidays


She complains about the mold all the time too. How it gives her headaches and such. I just find it odd that she doesn't see how strange her priorities might seem to me, who she knows is poor and has been poor all my life. She knows how I grew up since we've been friends since were 10. She's had things handed to her left and right and complains about how expensive the grocery store brand dog food is she feeds her dog, and how expensive the vet bills are because the dog has chronic diarrhea (from the poor diet no doubt). And now the mold. I don't think I've ever mentioned money to her at all except once (after it was finally paid off) when I told her how I got stuck with over $30,000 in credit card and tax debt I didn't know about before my divorce. (husband was using my name and SS # for his business and to open CC accounts) I didn't tell anyone about that, until it was over (took me 10 years and working 3 jobs to pay it)

You're right about priorities I guess. I don't care all that much about money as long as I make enough to live on and put a little by and the cats are always the first and most important expense in my life. For the first time in my life - the last 7 years, I have only had to work one job, and I feel rich by comparison. I have just made an offer on a house. The house is a dump of course, it's all I can afford, but it will be mine! I don't expect I will be moaning to her about how much it cost to update this or fix that to make the house livable (if I get it) but if the situation were reversed, SHE would lol. My personal complaints generally tend to be environmental in nature. I complain about noise and smells mostly because that's what affects me and makes me miserable.

I am not envious of her travel, which I know she loves very much to do. I loath traveling. I like to be at home or hiking in the woods or climbing a mountain somewhere not too far away. If I can't get there and back in one day, I don't go.


----------



## SbanR

AsahiGo said:


> Sounds like she just prioritizes different things. Mold spores aren't an issue if you're not in the house breathing them in - maybe that's why the holidays
> 
> Thing that annoyed me the other day - walking through city centre with kids. There's a group that looks suspiciously like religious types so I give them a wide berth. Woman spots us, darts over to my kids and starts trying to give them chocolate. Tells them there's more at the church. Doesn't even acknowledge me, targets my kids.


I hope you said loudly to your children
"Do Not accept anything from strangers" and
"Do Not go anywhere with strangers"


----------



## Guest

SbanR said:


> I hope you said loudly to your children
> "Do Not accept anything from strangers" and
> "Do Not go anywhere with strangers"


Pffft, I think it'd take more than chocolate to bribe my kids. I think they'd have to offer computer games/Pokemon crap to at least pique their interest 

I pity the person who thinks they can convert my kids :Hilarious


----------



## Jackie C

AsahiGo said:


> Sounds like she just prioritizes different things. Mold spores aren't an issue if you're not in the house breathing them in - maybe that's why the holidays
> 
> Thing that annoyed me the other day - walking through city centre with kids. There's a group that looks suspiciously like religious types so I give them a wide berth. Woman spots us, darts over to my kids and starts trying to give them chocolate. Tells them there's more at the church. Doesn't even acknowledge me, targets my kids.


WTAF?! 
(At the religious nutters)


----------



## Guest

Jackie C said:


> WTAF?!


?


----------



## Beth78

Jackie C said:


> WTAF?!


At the crazy religious tactic?


----------



## Jackie C

AsahiGo said:


> ?





Beth78 said:


> At the crazy religious tactic?


Opps, yes, of course. Might go and edit.......


----------



## Guest

Lol, yeah it was a new one anyway


----------



## catz4m8z

AsahiGo said:


> Thing that annoyed me the other day - walking through city centre with kids. There's a group that looks suspiciously like religious types so I give them a wide berth. Woman spots us, darts over to my kids and starts trying to give them chocolate. Tells them there's more at the church. Doesn't even acknowledge me, targets my kids.


Sounds about right. Growing up the only reason I used to go to Sunday School (not religious in the slightest) was the free chocolate bar they gave you afterwards! I can safely say that I didnt learn a thing....except a fool and their chocolate are soon parted!LOL



lorilu said:


> She complains about the mold all the time too. How it gives her headaches and such. I just find it odd that she doesn't see how strange her priorities might seem to me,


I have the opposite situation. Mold on the walls, wallpaper fallen off, ceiling about to collapse, no hot water or heating, no lighting in some rooms and TBH...eh, Im good.:Bored Its clean and tidy and the basics are all covered but I keep being told 'I couldnt live like that!' by friends and relatives. I have had the offer of paying for all the repairs by nice relatives but I still havent got round to taking them up on it.:Shy
People who pay for expensive holidays and **** are just confusing.

Annoyed today by British Weather. How can I start a walk with blue skies and sunshine and wind up with me and the dogs hiding in a shop doorway whilst the black, stormy skies absolutely tip it down??


----------



## lorilu

People who irresponsibly breed their pet then moan on about how the pet is "their world" and they "can't bear it if anything happened to her". Really. If this pet is so important to them, why did they choose to put her through all this in the first place?


----------



## Boxerluver30

Going to join this with my own rant. 

I've started a new job recently, I'm working in the NHS blood and transport sector. Because of this I need to get a series of hep B injections from OH. They have booked an appointment for me for the 19th. I work nights (12am-8am) and the appt is at 10am. I really don't fancy waiting around for 2 hours after a night shift so I'm trying to rearrange to either the 20th or 23rd which is a friday and monday. I've got them both booked off as I'm looking after samson and mario that weekend. 

Originally tried to email to rearrange, no response. So then i noted down the number to call. Got through and said to the lady on the phone could i please rearrange? She noted down my reference number and everything seemed fine. Then she said sorry but I'll have to pass this on to my colleagues as i cannot authorise immunization appts. At this point i was like wondering why on earth this was the case but said ok thats fine. She said I'd get a call back the same day. Did I? Nope. 

And of course to cap all this off they are only open mon-fri so when I tried to call this weekend no answer. All this to sort injections which I don't want anyway but have to get. 

This really does seem like a #firstworldproblems complaint looking back at it lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Frustrating nevertheless


----------



## catz4m8z

ugh....next door has friends round and their windows wide open.

now everything smells of weed.:Shifty


----------



## Jesthar

catz4m8z said:


> ugh....next door has friends round and their windows wide open.
> 
> now everything smells of weed.:Shifty


Shame everything is so wet you have no legitimate reason to have a hosepipe 'accident'


----------



## ForestWomble

Jesthar said:


> Shame everything is so wet you have no legitimate reason to have a hosepipe 'accident'


:Hilarious


----------



## Jackie C

Boxerluver30 said:


> Going to join this with my own rant.
> 
> I've started a new job recently, I'm working in the NHS blood and transport sector. Because of this I need to get a series of hep B injections from OH. They have booked an appointment for me for the 19th. I work nights (12am-8am) and the appt is at 10am. I really don't fancy waiting around for 2 hours after a night shift so I'm trying to rearrange to either the 20th or 23rd which is a friday and monday. I've got them both booked off as I'm looking after samson and mario that weekend.
> 
> Originally tried to email to rearrange, no response. So then i noted down the number to call. Got through and said to the lady on the phone could i please rearrange? She noted down my reference number and everything seemed fine. Then she said sorry but I'll have to pass this on to my colleagues as i cannot authorise immunization appts. At this point i was like wondering why on earth this was the case but said ok thats fine. She said I'd get a call back the same day. Did I? Nope.
> 
> And of course to cap all this off they are only open mon-fri so when I tried to call this weekend no answer. All this to sort injections which I don't want anyway but have to get.
> 
> This really does seem like a #firstworldproblems complaint looking back at it lol


I don't think anyone "gets it" unless they work nights. I wouldn't be happy if I had to wait around until 10am, two hours after finishing a night shift, I'd be a right moody sod!!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Jackie C said:


> I don't think anyone "gets it" unless they work nights. I wouldn't be happy if I had to wait around until 10am, two hours after finishing a night shift, I'd be a right moody sod!!


Same here, I already feel like I could murder someone driving home. I got through to a far more helpful lady yesterday who has emailed the immunizations dept for me to ask to change dates. Don't know why the first one couldn't have done that but hey ho, least its hopefully getting sorted now.


----------



## lorilu

I bought a house! While that sounds like good news and belongs somewhere other than here, my annoyance comes in over the fact that all this stuff, phone calls and forms and running around, has me so stressed out I vacillate between severe nausea, shrill hysteria and a desire to burst into tears. I am annoyed because I just don't cope well with upheaval, and every time I have to make another phone call or decision it starts all over again. Much of this has to be done during business hours and thankfully everyone at work is incredibly supportive, but I've never been one to be able to combine personal life and work time and oh my gosh I am so stressed and not getting as much work done as I usually do either.. 

So I am annoyed because, even though according to everyone else things are going very smoothly, I walk around feeling sick and stressed and dazed. And have to keep pushing down the fear of how my senior cats will cope with such a huge change having lived in the same place all their lives. It's happening, regardless, so it's pointless to worry about it, but sometimes I can't stop it.

I'm annoyed because instead of being excited and happy (though I AM, really I am) all I feel is the above negative emotions. It's only at night (and this is annoying too) when I am trying to sleep when my mind starts arranging furniture and painting walls in my new 110 year old house, that I feel excited, but of course then is when I want to SLEEP, but my mind won't stop placing furniture.

lol can't win.


----------



## Boxer123

lorilu said:


> I bought a house! While that sounds like good news and belongs somewhere other than here, my annoyance comes in over the fact that all this stuff, phone calls and forms and running around, has me so stressed out I vacillate between severe nausea, shrill hysteria and a desire to burst into tears. I am annoyed because I just don't cope well with upheaval, and every time I have to make another phone call or decision it starts all over again. Much of this has to be done during business hours and thankfully everyone at work is incredibly supportive, but I've never been one to be able to combine personal life and work time and oh my gosh I am so stressed and not getting as much work done as I usually do either..
> 
> So I am annoyed because, even though according to everyone else things are going very smoothly, I walk around feeling sick and stressed and dazed. And have to keep pushing down the fear of how my senior cats will cope with such a huge change having lived in the same place all their lives. It's happening, regardless, so it's pointless to worry about it, but sometimes I can't stop it.
> 
> I'm annoyed because instead of being excited and happy (though I AM, really I am) all I feel is the above negative emotions. It's only at night (and this is annoying too) when I am trying to sleep when my mind starts arranging furniture and painting walls in my new 110 year old house, that I feel excited, but of course then is when I want to SLEEP, but my mind won't stop placing furniture.
> 
> lol can't win.


House buying is one of life's biggest stresses be kind to yourself.


----------



## Boxerluver30

lorilu said:


> I bought a house! While that sounds like good news and belongs somewhere other than here, my annoyance comes in over the fact that all this stuff, phone calls and forms and running around, has me so stressed out I vacillate between severe nausea, shrill hysteria and a desire to burst into tears. I am annoyed because I just don't cope well with upheaval, and every time I have to make another phone call or decision it starts all over again. Much of this has to be done during business hours and thankfully everyone at work is incredibly supportive, but I've never been one to be able to combine personal life and work time and oh my gosh I am so stressed and not getting as much work done as I usually do either..
> 
> So I am annoyed because, even though according to everyone else things are going very smoothly, I walk around feeling sick and stressed and dazed. And have to keep pushing down the fear of how my senior cats will cope with such a huge change having lived in the same place all their lives. It's happening, regardless, so it's pointless to worry about it, but sometimes I can't stop it.
> 
> I'm annoyed because instead of being excited and happy (though I AM, really I am) all I feel is the above negative emotions. It's only at night (and this is annoying too) when I am trying to sleep when my mind starts arranging furniture and painting walls in my new 110 year old house, that I feel excited, but of course then is when I want to SLEEP, but my mind won't stop placing furniture.
> 
> lol can't win.


Liked for your good news, sorry your feeling stressed. I get stressed at change too and yes am familiar with the feeling sick. Can you take some of your cats things over to the house, so their scent is already there when you move?


----------



## lorilu

Boxer123 said:


> House buying is one of life's biggest stresses be kind to yourself.


Thank you so much for that reminder. I need to hear it.



Boxerluver30 said:


> Liked for your good news, sorry your feeling stressed. I get stressed at change too and yes am familiar with the feeling sick. Can you take some of your cats things over to the house, so their scent is already there when you move?


Thank you! Once we close and the initial work that needs to be done before I move in is done (painting, pulling up carpets, new kitchen sink, updating electrical) I will start moving stuff in to get the smells in place before the big final day. I'll be starting with my books. Books hold odors well and I have hundreds.

Oddly, or maybe not so odd me being me, the lay out of the little house is remarkably like the apartment I've been living in for 22 years. There are some differences of course, but still, it struck me last night as my brain was, for the thousandth time, arranging the cats' bathroom areas, that aside from where their litter boxes are, things will look very much the same!









PS on the bright side, in spite of all my anxiety and stress I don't have the slightest doubt that this is the right house. I've been house hunting for 2 years (an obnoxious process all it's own) and this is the first house that has spoken to me and said "Yes I am yours". And it is! Or it will be anyway.


----------



## Boxerluver30

lorilu said:


> Thank yu so much for that reminder. I need to hear it.
> 
> Thank you! Once we close and the initial work that needs to be done before I move in is done (painting, pulling up carpets, new kitchen sink, updating electrical) I will start moving stuff in to get the smells in place before the big final day. I'll be starting with my books. Books hold odors well and I have hundreds.
> 
> Oddly, or maybe not so odd me being me, the lay out of the little house is remarkably like the apartment I've been living in for 22 years. There are some differences of course, but still, it struck me last night as my brain was, for the thousandth time, arranging the cats' bathroom areas, that aside from where their litter boxes are, things will look very much the same!


Ahh thats good. Cats are very much creatures of habit so it will benefit them to have things looking the same


----------



## Cully

Congratulations @lorilu . Having been through many moves myself I understand the upheaval and stress, but you have to remind yourself that once you're actually living there, it will be soooooo worth it!
The cats will be fine because you will do what is necessary to ease the move for them. I get so annoyed when people complain their cat is peeing in the new place, but haven't realised the poor thing just wants his old place back where he was familiar with its smells and belongings.
Take advantage of the all the support you're being offered from your work colleagues (and anyone else).
It bodes well that the house is telling you you're welcome. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## SbanR

Congratulations @lorilu. Very glad you've found your house. Wishing you many happy years in it


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxerluver30 said:


> Same here, I already feel like I could murder someone driving home.


I dont know how people manage to drive safely after working a nightshift...I can barely manage to walk home in a straight line!!LOL:Hilarious

Im being very petty today but Im annoyed with other peoples hoods! For a while now people have been wearing hoodies (np, I love a hoodie!) but having the hoods pulled up no matter the weather. I never understood why they needed so much head protection on sunny days but now the problem has escalated!!:Nailbiting
Seems like its fashionable to have coats with enormous hoods lined with what looks like an entire grizzly bear and of course they keep the hoods up in all weathers! Why??:Bored They look ridiculous!! Esp when you see a teenage girl in a miniskirt with a big fuzzy hood 4 times the size of her head....they look like hairy lollipops!:Shifty
oh well, I suppose this is what they will look back on when older and think 'I cant believe I wore that!:Hilarious. (no excuses for the older lady in town today though.....hairy lollipop head and wearing sunglasses coz it was so sunny!).


----------



## Boxerluver30

catz4m8z said:


> I dont know how people manage to drive safely after working a nightshift...I can barely manage to walk home in a straight line!!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Im being very petty today but Im annoyed with other peoples hoods! For a while now people have been wearing hoodies (np, I love a hoodie!) but having the hoods pulled up no matter the weather. I never understood why they needed so much head protection on sunny days but now the problem has escalated!!:Nailbiting
> Seems like its fashionable to have coats with enormous hoods lined with what looks like an entire grizzly bear and of course they keep the hoods up in all weathers! Why??:Bored They look ridiculous!! Esp when you see a teenage girl in a miniskirt with a big fuzzy hood 4 times the size of her head....they look like hairy lollipops!:Shifty
> oh well, I suppose this is what they will look back on when older and think 'I cant believe I wore that!:Hilarious. (no excuses for the older lady in town today though.....hairy lollipop head and wearing sunglasses coz it was so sunny!).


To be honest driving wakes me up so its not so much tiredness with me, just lack of patience :Hilarious. I think I'd struggle more with walking as it requires less concentration. Oh and I go on the motorway too 4 mornings out of 5 just to boggle your mind even more lol.

I don't like the big furry hoods, I can't see properly with them on as they always cover my face. I must admit I have been known to walk around with a hoodie on and hood up though


----------



## Dave S

catz4m8z said:


> Seems like its fashionable to have coats with enormous hoods lined with what looks like an entire grizzly bear and of course they keep the hoods up in all weathers! Why??:Bored They look ridiculous!! Esp when you see a teenage girl in a miniskirt with a big fuzzy hood 4 times the size of her head....they look like hairy lollipops!:Shifty


I love your description and fully understand what you mean.


----------



## Cully

I didn't understand it years ago when it was trendy the first time round, and I don't understand it now. What?? Those low slung jeans, exposing at best, the top half of their boxer shorts, and at worst, hairy butt cleavage. I mean, why!? Surely they can't be comfortable. Has anyone who wears these ever seen their rear reflected in a mirror?


----------



## Boxerluver30

Cully said:


> I didn't understand it years ago when it was trendy the first time round, and I don't understand it now. What?? Those low slung jeans, exposing at best, the top half of their boxer shorts, and at worst, hairy butt cleavage. I mean, why!? Surely they can't be comfortable. Has anyone who wears these ever seen their rear reflected in a mirror?


Or feels a draft :Hilarious


----------



## HarlequinCat

My OH has this problem, I sometimes tell him his krakken is showing if we're out and about :Hilarious


----------



## Calvine

I cannot get my head round people who should rightly know that shops have been closed all week - some for longer - but leave four bags outside the Princess Alice shop which are then looted and rifled and end up looking like this.


----------



## lullabydream

Calvine said:


> I cannot get my head round people who should rightly know that shops have been closed all week - some for longer - but leave four bags outside the Princess Alice shop which are then looted and rifled and end up looking like this.


Wtf! Where is the common sense.

I know people probably are doing clear outs with maybe more time on their hands but honestly that's just ridiculous!


----------



## Calvine

lullabydream said:


> Wtf! Where is the common sense.
> 
> I know people probably are doing clear outs with maybe more time on their hands but honestly that's just ridiculous!


The RSPCA shop closed permanently some months ago, clearly empty with huge notices on door and windows, but people kept on dumping for weeks (even tho' there are four more charity shops less than two minutes' walk away). It makes you despair.


----------



## Boxer123

The person who has bought the child a trumpet for the lockdown why ....


----------



## Boxerluver30

Still seeing people gathered in groups despite the clear rules stating that we shouldn't be doing that. This really pissed me off last Thursday, I'm sure most people have heard of the clap for the nhs thing thats happening every thursday. Well there were people in my street using it as an excuse to have house parties. How is that in any way remotely helpful! If anything it will be making us nhs workers jobs harder.

What is so hard to understand about if people continue to ignore the rules this will all last longer


----------



## Lurcherlad

Unfortunately, some people won’t take it seriously until someone they care about is affected badly or dies.

Then they’ll look to blame someone else


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxerluver30 said:


> I'm sure most people have heard of the clap for the nhs thing thats happening every thursday. Well there were people in my street using it as an excuse to have house parties.


Only heard one person clapping round my way....I think it might have been the lady a few doors up who works at the hospital! LOL
:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Only heard one person clapping round my way....I think it might have been the lady a few doors up who works at the hospital! LOL
> :Hilarious


It was lovely in the village you could hear such a loud applause then everyone went back in.


----------



## ForestWomble

I didn't hear a single clap in my area, but apparently in other parts of the village there were some people clapping so that was good to know.


----------



## catz4m8z

ForestWomble said:


> I didn't hear a single clap in my area, but apparently in other parts of the village there were some people clapping so that was good to know.


yeah, apparently round my parents way everybody came out and clapped....although the population of their village is quite elderly so they have a vested interest!:Hilarious


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> The person who has bought the child a trumpet for the lockdown why ....


 Oh joy!!


----------



## Calvine

Shops which still have lights on in the window 24/7 despite the fact that they are closed indefinitely, so even if someone spots something they would like to buy, they can't. Not many, but quite a few.


----------



## Boxerluver30

catz4m8z said:


> Only heard one person clapping round my way....I think it might have been the lady a few doors up who works at the hospital! LOL
> :Hilarious


There were lots in my area and plenty of people doing it responsibly too. Just idiots in my street thinking rules don't apply to them .


----------



## lorilu

People who type in "text speak" in forums. I used to frequent a forum where text speak would get you banned after 3rd offense.. Wish all forums had that rule.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> People who type in "text speak" in forums. I used to frequent a forum where text speak would get you banned after 3rd offense.. Wish all forums had that rule.


I couldn't agree more, it drives me mad. half the time I have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Nonnie

When you look forward to your nice big banana, and then discover on peeling it thats its all skin and no sweet fleshy goodness.


----------



## Beth78

Nonnie said:


> When you look forward to your nice big banana, and then discover on peeling it thats its all skin and no sweet fleshy goodness.


Darn, how disappointing.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> I couldn't agree more, it drives me mad. half the time I have no idea what they are talking about.


 It drives me mad too, though I think banning someone is rather harsh. If other members hate it so much, they can block/ignore them. We had one on PF some time ago and she used to do it; also used huge bright purple font. I had to block her.


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> It drives me mad too, though I think banning someone is rather harsh.


You're probably right, but what to you do if the person has been asked 3 times to stop using text speak and they refuse to stop? If they value their membership they can follow the rules.

That forum was full of double standards though and I got tired of it all, stopped going there.



Calvine said:


> I had to block her.


I have done that with people who I can't stand they way they post as well. Just makes the forum more pleasant to not have my eye falling on an irritating post before realizing who authored it. There are some I just know anything they say, or the way they say it, is going to irritate me. 

I can't, and won't, read colored fonts. Or posts with no punctuation. Or all caps, or every word capitalized. Or solid blocks of text with no paragraphs. It all gives me a feeling of being seasick (for lack of a better term.)


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> Or posts with no punctuation


That is awful as it can take so long to work out the actual point/message of the post (since incorrect punctuation can change the meaning). Sometimes it's just a typo, but other times you ask yourself if these people ever open a paper or read a book.



lorilu said:


> I can't, and won't, read colored fonts


The ones that scream: ''Look at me!'' you mean?


----------



## MollySmith

Nonnie said:


> When you look forward to your nice big banana, and then discover on peeling it thats its all skin and no sweet fleshy goodness.


Oh yes, and a powdery apple.


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> You're probably right, but what to you do if the person has been asked 3 times to stop using text speak and they refuse to stop? If they value their membership they can follow the rules.
> 
> That forum was full of double standards though and I got tired of it all, stopped going there.
> 
> I have done that with people who I can't stand they way they post as well. Just makes the forum more pleasant to not have my eye falling on an irritating post before realizing who authored it. There are some I just know anything they say, or the way they say it, is going to irritate me.
> 
> *I can't, and won't, read colored fonts. Or posts with no punctuation. Or all caps, or every word capitalized. Or solid blocks of text with no paragraphs. * It all gives me a feeling of being seasick (for lack of a better term.)


I can't on account of it being an abuse to design and typography (it's my nerdy Masters degree).:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> solid blocks of text with no paragraphs. It all gives me a feeling of being seasick (for lack of a better term.)


I sometimes think people have no idea what a comer or full stop is for.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> People who type in "text speak" in forums. I used to frequent a forum where text speak would get you banned after 3rd offense.. Wish all forums had that rule.


u ok hun dm me


----------



## Jackie C

I went out for my daily walk on Sunday, and there was a garden party at the end of the street. Well, a drinking session in a small yard. People were from different houses and then someone arrived in a taxi! 
After I returned, they were still at it. I'd seen a police van not 100 yards up the road and went and had a word with them. They went straight away and were there for some time. The people dispersed, but then came back when the police left. So I shopped them again, but this time online. No idea if the police came, though. 


There is a new war memorial in our local cemetery I noticed on my daily walk. My thoughts were that these people died on a battlefield defending our freedom, and these stupid, reckless, selfish [email protected] at the end of the street can't even stay in their own home. To be honest, I knew they would as they ALWAYS start day time drinking and shouting every single summer. Same people every time. 
Oh, and the war memorial? It got vandalised the other day.


----------



## Jackie C

There is a car mechanic place which backs onto our back garden. Every night, he gets his circular saw out and starts doing "something" with the metal. It causes a right racket. I've just been sat listening to the birds when "Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!" starts and it's constant. Why does he have to start after 6pm? He shouldn't be doing it at all, anyway, as it's not an essential service. So I shopped him on the local police covid reporting site.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> There is a car mechanic place which backs onto our back garden. Every night, he gets his circular saw out and starts doing "something" with the metal. It causes a right racket. I've just been sat listening to the birds when "Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!" starts and it's constant. Why does he have to start after 6pm? He shouldn't be doing it at all, anyway, as it's not an essential service. So I shopped him on the local police covid reporting site.


Sounds like he's using an angle grinder - much like my neighbour who continuously seems to be grinding rust off the car he been doing up for so many years, I've lost count!


----------



## Nonnie

I need to mow but cant get into my shed cos i have a blackbirds nest right next to the door.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds like he's using an angle grinder - much like my neighbour who continuously seems to be grinding rust off the car he been doing up for so many years, I've lost count!


That's it! Angle grinder, I'd forgotten what it was called! It's just annoying and inconsiderate, he has it on a lot in the good weather.


----------



## 1489253

The people near me spoiling the "clap for carers" every week by setting off a bunch of fireworks.


----------



## lullabydream

Heather*** said:


> The people near me spoiling the "clap for carers" every week by setting off a bunch of fireworks.


They are doing it hear too..

I wasn't quick enough to get out my shower this week to join in but clapped from inside. I don't know whose got fireworks but I don't personally get it!


----------



## Boxer123

I love the weekly clap in the village but it makes Sox very grumpy.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Heather*** said:


> The people near me spoiling the "clap for carers" every week by setting off a bunch of fireworks.


They are doing that here is as well, Why!


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Heather*** said:


> The people near me spoiling the "clap for carers" every week by setting off a bunch of fireworks.


Yes the same where I am currently living and my husband says there are fireworks back at home too where on the earth are the idiots buying fireworks at this time of the year! Such a shame because the sound of clapping and cheering is being drowned out by poor dogs barking!


----------



## Jason25

People probably got fireworks saved from last year and think it's a good time to let them off lol. 

We have had them let off around here, air horns, people banging pots and pans, clapping and cheering lol. 

I don't mind it to be honest, I think it's nice everyone is getting involved and doing their thing to show support


----------



## Nonnie

Someone in my village sets off a bloody cannon! 8pm on the dot to mark the start.


----------



## SbanR

Nonnie said:


> Someone in my village sets off a bloody cannon! 8pm on the dot to mark the start.


----------



## Jackie C

Nonnie said:


> Someone in my village sets off a bloody cannon! 8pm on the dot to mark the start.


----------



## Cully

@Nonnie . I have to say that I really love your avatar. It puts so much into perspective at the moment. Always makes me smile.


----------



## MollySmith

This....mind you, could be worse, i could be the wife with the account. It makes me so glad I am old.
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/apr/10/experience-i-am-an-instagram-husband


----------



## MollySmith

Heather*** said:


> The people near me spoiling the "clap for carers" every week by setting off a bunch of fireworks.


might be worth sharing in any neighbourhood groups?


----------



## Jesthar

*sigh*

My new next door neighbours have a VERY londs sound system (including powerfulsubwoofer), and NO musical taste - think 90s style culb/house/trance drumand bass driven stuff...


----------



## Happy Paws2

Every morning I put seed out for the birds on a old garden table and squirrel that keep stealing it, I do let him have a small feed then send him off but he keeps coming and I keep sending off, well the this morning he was really annoying me, so a threw a shoe at him he hasn't been back. I am cruel aren't I but no doubt he'll be back in the morning.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> Every morning I put seed out for the birds on a old garden table and squirrel that keep stealing it, I do let him have a small feed then send him off but he keeps coming and I keep sending off, well the this morning he was really annoying me, so a threw a shoe at him he hasn't been back. I am cruel aren't I but no doubt he'll be back in the morning.


That's why I use only safflower seed. Squirrels and blue jays don't eat it. The dovies love it and the cardinals, and all the little birds. But they don't clear a feed in one minute like squirrels and jays do.


----------



## Jackie C

People who spit.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> Every morning I put seed out for the birds on a old garden table and squirrel that keep stealing it, I do let him have a small feed then send him off but he keeps coming and I keep sending off, well the this morning he was really annoying me, so a threw a shoe at him he hasn't been back. I am cruel aren't I but no doubt he'll be back in the morning.


If you can get hold of a fresh chilli or two, chop it up and mix with the seed. Once squirrel eats it, it'll send him packing. It won't harm your birds.

Or mix a teaspoon or two of chilli powder and mix well to coat the seeds.


----------



## Happy Paws2

SbanR said:


> If you can get hold of a fresh chilli or two, chop it up and mix with the seed. Once squirrel eats it, it'll send him packing. It won't harm your birds.
> 
> Or *mix a teaspoon or two of chilli powder and mix well to coat the seeds*.


Will the birds still eat the seeds


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> Will the birds still eat the seeds


Yes, they will still eat it. birds don't have the same reseptors as mammals meaning they don't suffer with chilli like mammals do.


----------



## Nonnie

Put my washing out and it hammers it down. Wasnt forecast.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Had an electric reclining armchair stored in conservatory for a couple of years with a view to using it to chill in once I got the room clear and tidy enough to sit in and enjoy the garden.

Finally achieved that, plugged it in (armed with coffee, magazines etc.) and the motor isn’t working 

Typical! 

I can sit in it but being a sloucher, not for too long as it’s stuck in the upright position 

First World problem


----------



## Boxer123

Paying my council tax can’t log in to account takes forever drives me insane.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Had an electric reclining armchair stored in conservatory for a couple of years with a view to using it to chill in once I got the room clear and tidy enough to sit in and enjoy the garden.
> 
> Finally achieved that, plugged it in (armed with coffee, magazines etc.) and the motor isn't working
> 
> Typical!
> 
> I can sit in it but being a sloucher, not for too long as it's stuck in the upright position
> 
> First World problem


Oh how annoying!! Fuse? I daresay you could get it repaired but.........:Banghead . I'd be lost without mine, especially as it's my _only_ chair now, well up until 8pm, then it's the cat's.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> Oh how annoying!! Fuse? I daresay you could get it repaired but.........:Banghead . I'd be lost without mine, especially as it's my _only_ chair now, well up until 8pm, then it's the cat's.


I have some fuses .... if I can find them  I'll try that.

Not sure it's worth paying for a repair - obvs can't atm anyway.

I'd like new furniture in there really....


----------



## Jackie C

Thought I'd sit outside.
Got the chair out, got my kindle, found it wasn't charged, found a charger and an extension lead so I could charge it outside and also read, got a drink, went outside. Cat sat on the bloody chair!!


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> Thought I'd sit outside.
> Got the chair out, got my kindle, found it wasn't charged, found a charger and an extension lead so I could charge it outside and also read, got a drink, went outside. Cat sat on the bloody chair!!


This is why I have a dog, dogs wouldn't dream of stealing your chair


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> This is why I have a dog, dogs wouldn't dream of stealing your chair
> 
> View attachment 436762


Thing is, how can you not resist that face?


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> Thing is, how can you not resist that face?


I know, she gets away with murder at times


----------



## lorilu

I find all these t-shirt companies coming out with t-shirts showing cats wearing face masks extremely offensive.


----------



## Jackie C

Went on the B&Q site, as I need to paint the fence. 
There is a queue to get on the website of 30 mins, so I waited. Then spent about 40 mins shopping as I needed everything: the paint, spray, brushes etc.
Got right to the end to pay and it said the paint was sold out, but wouldn't let me go back. When I did, it booted me and put me back in the queue again.
Why couldn't they say it was sold out before I got right to the end? I'm not risking it again, I'm not wasting over an hour when it could happen again. 

Played hell with them on social media as I'm working full-time and doing this on my days off!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Went on the B&Q site, as I need to paint the fence.
> There is a queue to get on the website of 30 mins, so I waited. Then spent about 40 mins shopping as I needed everything: the paint, spray, brushes etc.
> Got right to the end to pay and it said the paint was sold out, but wouldn't let me go back. When I did, it booted me and put me back in the queue again.
> Why couldn't they say it was sold out before I got right to the end? I'm not risking it again, I'm not wasting over an hour when it could happen again.
> 
> *Played hell with them on social media as I'm working full-time and doing this on my days off! *
> .


Given they're dealing with unprecedented times too and no doubt trying their best - that's a bit unfair imo

Decorating isn't essential.


----------



## Animalfan

Anyone else noticed that during lockdown there are a lot more petty things that annoy them???
My OH eats yoghurts so noisily it is unreal. The spoon clattering on his teeth is driving me insane!

Also, why would some feral being squeeze toothpaste from the top of the tube?!?! Aaarrrrggggghhhhh!


----------



## havoc

Lurcherlad said:


> Decorating isn't essential.


That one is going to be an interesting fine line. The 'clarification' put out by the police implies that something needed for repair is on their approved list whereas if it's only for normal maintenance it isn't. That's at odds with insurers who require you to keep your property in good repair.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Given they're dealing with unprecedented times too and no doubt trying their best - that's a bit unfair imo
> 
> Decorating isn't essential.


I'm not a big DIY person at all, so I would agree that it isn't essential, but my neighbour has built a new fence. Just as the lockdown was occurring, he brought a load of wood from his work he said they were throwing away. The wood needs painting/treating, I don't want it to ruin.

The point is, is that I wasted all that time and their site wasn't fit for purpose. Why not say the paint was "out of stock" instead of waiting until I actually pay and then boot me off? I'm not casually sitting at home all day, I am still working full-time and getting the chance to do jobs like this isn't easy when I'm exhausted (and yes, probably grumpy) on my days off. And they've ignored me, anyway.

I say played "merry hell", but it wasn't really, it was just an assertive post, not aggressive.
Anyway, I was just here to rant about to, so


----------



## Dave S

Going to the supermarket is a bit of a nightmare at present, queue up 6 feet apart, one person only, one way system etc. The idea is that you get in and out as quickas possible.
Why in that case has my local big Tesco rearranged some of their shelves and moved fast selling products to another isle without any signage etc. How stupid, people are wandering around - just like me - ignoring the one-way and trying to find where things are.
I must say though the staff are always polite and willing to assist and have a joke with - must be hell for them.


----------



## catz4m8z

Apparently some guy has been arrested in my home town for brandishing firearms off his balcony and freaking out all the people in the shopping centre below.....
isnt life crappy enough at the moment without morons like that!!?


----------



## Dave S

I have just had a scam email from a low life called Gherardo Dewitt.
Apparently he has put secret software on my laptop from when I last visited a porn site and it has given him all my info.
Now if I do not send him $2000 in bit coin in the next 24 hours he will send all the porn to the contacts on my email etc.

After I stopped laughing I deleted the email, he will not be getting any dollars from me.
I do not visit porn sites unless you consider recipe and cooking sites in that case - food porn - so I hope anyone receiving any of my info enjoys cooking.

Interestingly on the laptop it read in English, on my phone is it totally unreadable - all the letters are like boxes with a big X in it.

Wish they would get a life and a decent job instead of trying to scare people and extort their money..


----------



## Jesthar

Why does all Big Business hold music sound like it was recorded underwater on a Major Morgan?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Always too quick to take a bite of something tasty, not long out of the oven..... and burn that little bit of gum behind my front top teeth!



Cheat’s Deep Pan Pizza was very tasty though!


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Always too quick to take a bite of something tasty, not long out of the oven..... and burn that little bit of gum behind my front top teeth!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheat's Deep Pan Pizza was very tasty though!


I did similar today.. Though whilst cooking my sons chilli, thought it does smell nice and tasted a bit.. Forgot I did it extra hot for him, extra chilli's.. Burnt my tongue with chilli taste!


----------



## Jackie C

Jesthar said:


> Why does all Big Business hold music sound like it was recorded underwater on a Major Morgan?


I had one of those!!


----------



## Jackie C

Why do people think it's acceptable to play music so loud that I can hear 5 houses down? I had my radio on quietly, so I didn't irritate the neighbours, but several doors down they have a crappy local radio station on so loud that the base is distorted. 
Always the same around here, as soon as the weather gets nice, people have their music on extremely loud. 
First, I turned my radio off as there was little point. I couldn't concentrate on my book, never mind relax. I eventually got fed up and have come in.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Always too quick to take a bite of something tasty, not long out of the oven..... and burn that little bit of gum behind my front top teeth!


Ooh,and taking a drink from a too hot tea or coffee and having a burnt tongue tip for the rest of the day.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Why do people think it's acceptable to play music so loud that I can hear 5 houses down? I had my radio on quietly, so I didn't irritate the neighbours, but several doors down they have a crappy local radio station on so loud that the base is distorted.
> Always the same around here, as soon as the weather gets nice, people have their music on extremely loud.
> First, I turned my radio off as there was little point. I couldn't concentrate on my book, never mind relax. I eventually got fed up and have come in.


I find that intolerable as well. And as incomprehensible. I can only think they do it on purpose because they are jerks and take pleasure knowing they are annoying the neighbors. We had one like that around here a few years ago. As an older woman living alone I was afraid to complain, but my neighbors across the street and right next to them did. They have small children and the noise would go on all day and into the night. After complaints were made he started retaliating behavior. He had a friend with a dirt bike come over every evening just at dusk and the friend would ride the dirt bike around the edges of their yard for an hour or more. The edge of the jerk's yard was very close to the windows of the neighbor's house who complained.

I actually called the police about that, because the noise and smell bothered me terribly, but was told it wasn't illegal to ride a dirt bike on a private yard during normal hours..


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> I find that intolerable as well. And as incomprehensible. I can only think they do it on purpose because they are jerks and take pleasure knowing they are annoying the neighbors. We had one like that around here a few years ago. As an older woman living alone I was afraid to complain, but my neighbors across the street and right next to them did. They have small children and the noise would go on all day and into the night. After complaints were made he started retaliating behavior. He had a friend with a dirt bike come over every evening just at dusk and the friend would ride the dirt bike around the edges of their yard for an hour or more. The edge of the jerk's yard was very close to the windows of the neighbor's house who complained.
> 
> I actually called the police about that, because the noise and smell bothered me terribly, but was told it wasn't illegal to ride a dirt bike on a private yard during normal hours..


I said to my OH, if they do it again today, I'll go round and speak to them. But it's quieter today, probably because it's cooler.


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie C said:


> Why do people think it's acceptable to play music so loud that I can hear 5 houses down? I had my radio on quietly, so I didn't irritate the neighbours, but several doors down they have a crappy local radio station on so loud that the base is distorted.
> Always the same around here, as soon as the weather gets nice, people have their music on extremely loud.
> First, I turned my radio off as there was little point. I couldn't concentrate on my book, never mind relax. I eventually got fed up and have come in.


I feel the same. It's been so peaceful here, birds and insects and a house somewhere is playing something with a base this afternoon. It's rare but really annoying and intrusive. I find it so rude but no idea who it is. I've come inside for a bit as I makes me cross. Worse OH doesn't mind and thinks I'm odd for letting it irritate me, which makes more cross!


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> This is why I have a dog, dogs wouldn't dream of stealing your chair
> 
> View attachment 436762


Oh how beautiful!


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie C said:


> Went on the B&Q site, as I need to paint the fence.
> There is a queue to get on the website of 30 mins, so I waited. Then spent about 40 mins shopping as I needed everything: the paint, spray, brushes etc.
> Got right to the end to pay and it said the paint was sold out, but wouldn't let me go back. When I did, it booted me and put me back in the queue again.
> Why couldn't they say it was sold out before I got right to the end? I'm not risking it again, I'm not wasting over an hour when it could happen again.
> 
> Played hell with them on social media as I'm working full-time and doing this on my days off!


It might be worth looking at Culprinol and manufacturer site as some are selling direct. Our fences need doing and so does our hall after we had a new door fitted but I'm going to wait as I don't really want deliveries unless essential. Plus it's trellis fence so any excuse will do!


----------



## Jaf

My stereo can be heard 1/2 kilometre away!!! I only know because my neighbour knew my sister was visiting (and that I’d gone out shopping) when she could hear the base. Tut!


----------



## Jackie C

MollySmith said:


> I feel the same. It's been so peaceful here, birds and insects and a house somewhere is playing something with a base this afternoon. It's rare but really annoying and intrusive. I find it so rude but no idea who it is. I've come inside for a bit as I makes me cross. Worse OH doesn't mind and thinks I'm odd for letting it irritate me, which makes more cross!


This is it. It's spring, and I was enjoying the quiet radio and listening to the birds sing. I don't expect silence and don't even mind quiet music, but not something that is so loud that I can still hear it when I go back inside.


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> I feel the same. It's been so peaceful here, birds and insects and a house somewhere is playing something with a base this afternoon. It's rare but really annoying and intrusive. I find it so rude but no idea who it is. I've come inside for a bit as I makes me cross. Worse OH doesn't mind and thinks I'm odd for letting it irritate me, which makes more cross!


We had similar the other day. We took our lunch outside to eat in the garden as the weather was glorious but within seconds the family 3 doors down were out in theirs. Kids screaming, dogs barking and snarling at each other, then grizzling and crying and music blaring - a George Ezra album (who I can't stand at the best of times! ).

Sometimes their noise outside goes on for hours, rendering our garden unusable (or at least unenjoyable).

Thankfully, with Lockdown we're not having their friends all pitching up every weekend for bbq's and parties.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> We had similar the other day. We took our lunch outside to eat in the garden as the weather was glorious but within seconds the family 3 doors down were out in theirs. Kids screaming, dogs barking and snarling at each other, then grizzling and crying and music blaring - a George Ezra album (who I can't stand at the best of times! ).
> 
> Sometimes their noise outside goes on for hours, rendering our garden unusable (or at least unenjoyable).
> 
> Thankfully, with Lockdown we're not having their friends all pitching up every weekend for bbq's and parties.


oh that's awful. I just don't know why people are so inconsiderate.

Our own street and gardens are quiet but we've had houses built nearby and in the past there's been a few occupants but at the moment it's reasonable apart from today.

We do have a family a few doors down whose children are very loud when they've been out - nothing awful, just the trampoline and shouting - and unfortunately someone made the mistake of thinking they were mine on a Skype meeting which was very awkward. I've moved from the office in the garden to indoors since but I do miss my rented office space, even the persistent throat clearer and the man who refuses to wash up.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I don’t mind kids playing etc or people enjoying their own outside space (just not for the whole day) and just wish they’d consider that others might get their enjoyment from sitting quietly and enjoying the birdsong, reading a book, etc.

When my son was small I tried to be mindful of others and take him inside after a while. As he got older and had mates round I would remind them to be considerate of the neighbours and again, after a while of noisy games such as football, basketball, I’d encourage them inside to play.

Personally I don’t think music in the garden is a good idea, full stop - sound travels - so use headphones or earplugs - simples!


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't mind kids playing etc or people enjoying their own outside space (just not for the whole day) and just wish they'd consider that others might get their enjoyment from sitting quietly and enjoying the birdsong, reading a book, etc.
> 
> When my son was small I tried to be mindful of others and take him inside after a while. As he got older and had mates round I would remind them to be considerate of the neighbours and again, after a while of noisy games such as football, basketball, I'd encourage them inside to play.
> 
> Personally I don't think music in the garden is a good idea, full stop - sound travels - so use headphones or earplugs - simples!


What's sad here, as my son and have been walking the dogs, mainly round residential areas where I know many children reside. Yes some gardens might not be huge but we have had some really lovely days and the sound of children playing can't be heard. Usually it carries and is always there.

I don't know if this is because with home schooling children are staying in more, or/and combination of parents working from home but I do think most children could have some outside time but it's so quiet.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't mind kids playing etc or people enjoying their own outside space (just not for the whole day) and just wish they'd consider that others might get their enjoyment from sitting quietly and enjoying the birdsong, reading a book, etc.
> 
> When my son was small I tried to be mindful of others and take him inside after a while. As he got older and had mates round I would remind them to be considerate of the neighbours and again, after a while of noisy games such as football, basketball, I'd encourage them inside to play.
> 
> Personally I don't think music in the garden is a good idea, full stop - sound travels - so use headphones or earplugs - simples!





lullabydream said:


> What's sad here, as my son and have been walking the dogs, mainly round residential areas where I know many children reside. Yes some gardens might not be huge but we have had some really lovely days and the sound of children playing can't be heard. Usually it carries and is always there.
> 
> I don't know if this is because with home schooling children are staying in more, or/and combination of parents working from home but I do think most children could have some outside time but it's so quiet.


Totally agree, headphones are good though I love the quiet chatter of Radio 4 - in my shed, with my little printing press, ideally a bit of rain and.. ooooh bliss! We had a musician nearby and they must have moved, their piano playing was glorious last summer.

I have no real complaints about little ones it's nice to hear sometimes and much nicer than music, they're clearly very happy to have their dad around! He must be exhausted! When they grow up and discover loud music. Oh dear!

For me, it's a bit bittersweet as I sadly can't have children and it's a bit sad sometimes to hear them. And sometimes a bit intrusive to have people on Zoom glimpsing into my life and making huge leaps as this person did and then there that awkward 'nope sadly not...' which Im more reticent to share than I am here (the anonymity of a forum!) plus I'm working in a room that should have been a child's room. Parents have such a difficult time - balancing work, or a business with home schooling and I've seen so many boasts when frankly getting out of bed is a big tick! But on the flip side those who didn't choose to be without children, have different set of challenges.

I suppose that's my bug - competitive lockdown. Nope, wrong and disrespectful.


----------



## Rafa

Children make noise unfortunately.

I don't have any Grandkids, but I have no issue with children in neighbouring gardens enjoying themselves.

It's what kids do.

I don't really understand how anyone would have an issue with that.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Rafa said:


> Children make noise unfortunately.
> 
> I don't have any Grandkids, but I have no issue with children in neighbouring gardens enjoying themselves.
> 
> It's what kids do.
> 
> I don't really understand how anyone would have an issue with that.


Like I said, I don't have an issue with kids playing and enjoying themselves.

Hours of screaming, crying and grizzling, however can grate after a while! 

On top of barking dogs and loud music again for hours on end .... even a Saint might get a little peeved.


----------



## O2.0

This thread always reminds me how fortunate we are to not have neighbors. Well, we do, but unless the guy up the road is out target practicing or the wind carries the noise of a lawnmower, we rarely hear them.
The flip side is they don't hear us either. My kids were never the shouty type, they did squeal and giggle but most of their games involved make believe and exploring which is relatively quiet. But they did/do tend to spend most of their time outside. And their obnoxious mom hollering out the door that it's time to come back to the house was probably not as innocuous as their play noises  

Then again I also read other threads and remember how nice it can be to have neighbors. When the whole community comes together to help find a dog or just having someone next door you can call to let the dogs out when you get stuck. We had super neighbors in Colorado. We were poor college kids and they were so lovely about looking after us. 

As for noises, I had to laugh when my sister came to visit one summer and couldn't sleep because of the noise of the tree frogs and cicadas. Meanwhile she lives in the city and the noise of the traffic and alarms and buses going by drove me crazy. Ugh, I hated it! Give me whippoorwills and cicadas any day!


----------



## lorilu

I find it very frustrating that people continue to call the office, even though they know we aren't there. And then call again, and again, when they don't get a call back right away. The information on how to contact the various services of the city are posted everywhere. On the website. On FB pages. In the newspaper. In the automated alert system messages. Are they just stubborn or willfully ignorant or what?

Half the time, the connections are so poor I can't hear what they are saying, or get a correct phone number to call back. An e mail will get you usually same day replies rather than waiting a week. (I am in the office one day a week, which is the only day I can make calls, not being willing to call from my private number)

These are, generally speaking, not elderly people with no internet. Just stubborn people who refuse to follow the current guidelines. Oh well I've just got the Monday morning grouchies I guess. Boss just called with a list of calls she took in the office over the weekend. lol. At least I finally got my boss to stop calling me three or four times a day on weekends. I am an hourly employee and have already put my time in during the week. Working remotely from home can make you sort of a sitting duck on evenings and weekends, I've found. I need mental down time from work. I had to tell her this numerous times before she finally stopped calling me on weekends and late in the evening.

And for the record, I absolutely detest working from home. I am not ungrateful. I am grateful I still have my job and paycheck. I am grateful I can work from home. But I hate it.My home is tiny. I like to keep work and home separate. And my tiny desk and lap top (the work access is tiny I am getting eye strain as well) and chair that is not meant for long sitting, and the way I've managed to set up my work time so I can work standing up, is still causing me a lot of pain. There isn't any solution, it is what it is, but....I find it quite awful.


----------



## MollySmith

Deleted.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Like I said, I don't have an issue with kids playing and enjoying themselves.
> 
> Hours of screaming, crying and grizzling, however can grate after a while!
> 
> On top of barking dogs and loud music again for hours on end .... even a Saint might get a little peeved.


I didn't read that anyone had a issue with kids playing either.

It's beautifully peaceful here today. I briefly heard church bells which was a bit weird, I don't think I imagined it but it confused me so my petty thing that annoys me today is 'forgetting the day of the week'!


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't mind kids playing etc or people enjoying their own outside space (just not for the whole day) and just wish they'd consider that others might get their enjoyment from sitting quietly and enjoying the birdsong, reading a book, etc.
> 
> When my son was small I tried to be mindful of others and take him inside after a while. As he got older and had mates round I would remind them to be considerate of the neighbours and again, after a while of noisy games such as football, basketball, I'd encourage them inside to play.
> 
> Personally I don't think music in the garden is a good idea, full stop - sound travels - so use headphones or earplugs - simples!


I don't mind kids playing, it's quite sweet, really, but literally SCREAMING for hours in end isn't right, IMO. People have got to have consideration for others, sadly, some parents get fed up of their kids and shove them outside to inflict them on others. Yes, someone actually said this at work about their kids and that's what they do.

Music, IMO, is fine, as long as it's quiet. I don't mind a quiet radio playing from next door, and if I play mine in the garden, it is only loud enough so I can hear it.


----------



## Nonnie

The fact that i waited weeks to mow my lawn because of a blackbirds nest. I got a 10 day gap in which i could access my shed after the fledged, but now shes sitting on her third clutch of eggs this year.

Hussy.


----------



## Jackie C

Managers in offices saying we have to "limit our breaks because of the limited supply of PPE".

Managers who sit in offices who NEVER wear PPE, who sit in an office and can drink tea and fluids all day and can easily rehydrate. Whilst we're doing the important thing "on the coal face", and getting exhausted, which is made far worse for hours in PPE. You can't move out of your hot zone without completely donning everything off.
It's a tight mask, you can't breathe properly in it, you sweat constantly, and most of us have our mouth open as your nose gets blocked. Your breathing rate is twice what it normally is (likely down to the retention of co2 in our bloodstream). You can't drink with the PPE.
I would be interested in a research study to know how our blood urea and electrolytes are after a shift because I wouldn't be surprised if we sometimes go into borderline renal failure. I'm not being dramatic, because a similar study was conducted into junior ICU Dr's a few years ago, and some of them ended their shift in borderline renal failure. This is worse.
Myself and others have commented on how the next day after a 12hr shift, we wake up with hangover-type feelings, showing we're dehydrated. I do wonder what this is going to be like for our longer-term health, both mentally and physically, especially if this Covid19 malarky goes on for a year, which I suspect it will.
Our skin is suffering, some of us actually have pressure sores, we're getting spots, my chin is itchy and red from the PPE.

And another thing. I am working with people who don't normally work in ICU, but work in other areas as "specialists". Unfortunately, they don't have the skill sets of an ICU nurse. Staff nurses on ICU are on a band 5 wage, but some of the specialists are on a band 6, 7 or 8 and are earning literally anywhere between £10-20k/yr MORE than me! Because they aren't ICU nurses, they are just supporting us, but WE are the ones responsible for the patients. Our work-load has literally doubled/tripled.
Yes, these people are out of their depth, and I sympathise, we're all in together, we're a _fantastic _team, and I know we are all struggling and working hard together, but I have sometimes looked around me at work and realise I'm the most senior person in the area, the one responsible, but on the lowest wage.

This is why I am grumpy on my days off, want to sit in the garden to relax and hate the noise of the neighbour's music. 

Sorry for the rant!!!


----------



## Jackie C

Nonnie said:


> The fact that i waited weeks to mow my lawn because of a blackbirds nest. I got a 10 day gap in which i could access my shed after the fledged, but now shes sitting on her third clutch of eggs this year.
> 
> Hussy.


That's lovely, a successful mum!


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Managers in offices saying we have to "limit our breaks because of the limited supply of PPE".
> 
> Managers who sit in offices who NEVER wear PPE, who sit in an office and can drink tea and fluids all day and can easily rehydrate. Whilst we're doing the important thing "on the coal face", and getting exhausted, which is made far worse for hours in PPE. You can't move out of your hot zone without completely donning everything off.
> It's a tight mask, you can't breathe properly in it, you sweat constantly, and most of us have our mouth open as your nose gets blocked. Your breathing rate is twice what it normally is (likely down to the retention of co2 in our bloodstream). You can't drink with the PPE.
> I would be interested in a research study to know how our blood urea and electrolytes are after a shift because I wouldn't be surprised if we sometimes go into borderline renal failure. I'm not being dramatic, because a similar study was conducted into junior ICU Dr's a few years ago, and some of them ended their shift in borderline renal failure. This is worse.
> Myself and others have commented on how the next day after a 12hr shift, we wake up with hangover-type feelings, showing we're dehydrated. I do wonder what this is going to be like for our longer-term health, both mentally and physically, especially if this Covid19 malarky goes on for a year, which I suspect it will.
> Our skin is suffering, some of us actually have pressure sores, we're getting spots, my chin is itchy and red from the PPE.
> 
> And another thing. I am working with people who don't normally work in ICU, but work in other areas as "specialists". Unfortunately, they don't have the skill sets of an ICU nurse. Staff nurses on ICU are on a band 5 wage, but some of the specialists are on a band 6, 7 or 8 and are earning literally anywhere between £10-20k/yr MORE than me! Because they aren't ICU nurses, they are just supporting us, but WE are the ones responsible for the patients. Our work-load has literally doubled/tripled.
> Yes, these people are out of their depth, and I sympathise, we're all in together, we're a _fantastic _team, and I know we are all struggling and working hard together, but I have sometimes look around me at work and realise I'm the most senior person in the area, the one responsible, but on the lowest wage.
> 
> This is why I am grumpy on my days off, want to sit in the garden to relax and hate the noise of the neighbour's music.
> 
> Sorry for the rant!!!


(((hug)))


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> Managers in offices saying we have to "limit our breaks because of the limited supply of PPE".
> 
> Managers who sit in offices who NEVER wear PPE, who sit in an office and can drink tea and fluids all day and can easily rehydrate. Whilst we're doing the important thing "on the coal face", and getting exhausted, which is made far worse for hours in PPE. You can't move out of your hot zone without completely donning everything off.
> It's a tight mask, you can't breathe properly in it, you sweat constantly, and most of us have our mouth open as your nose gets blocked. Your breathing rate is twice what it normally is (likely down to the retention of co2 in our bloodstream). You can't drink with the PPE.
> I would be interested in a research study to know how our blood urea and electrolytes are after a shift because I wouldn't be surprised if we sometimes go into borderline renal failure. I'm not being dramatic, because a similar study was conducted into junior ICU Dr's a few years ago, and some of them ended their shift in borderline renal failure. This is worse.
> Myself and others have commented on how the next day after a 12hr shift, we wake up with hangover-type feelings, showing we're dehydrated. I do wonder what this is going to be like for our longer-term health, both mentally and physically, especially if this Covid19 malarky goes on for a year, which I suspect it will.
> Our skin is suffering, some of us actually have pressure sores, we're getting spots, my chin is itchy and red from the PPE.
> 
> And another thing. I am working with people who don't normally work in ICU, but work in other areas as "specialists". Unfortunately, they don't have the skill sets of an ICU nurse. Staff nurses on ICU are on a band 5 wage, but some of the specialists are on a band 6, 7 or 8 and are earning literally anywhere between £10-20k/yr MORE than me! Because they aren't ICU nurses, they are just supporting us, but WE are the ones responsible for the patients. Our work-load has literally doubled/tripled.
> Yes, these people are out of their depth, and I sympathise, we're all in together, we're a _fantastic _team, and I know we are all struggling and working hard together, but I have sometimes look around me at work and realise I'm the most senior person in the area, the one responsible, but on the lowest wage.
> 
> This is why I am grumpy on my days off, want to sit in the garden to relax and hate the noise of the neighbour's music.
> 
> Sorry for the rant!!!


You rant away. It's people like you that are saving lives and we desperately need you. Rant on here as much as you like. You have my support


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> (((hug)))





Siskin said:


> You rant away. It's people like you that are saving lives and we desperately need you. Rant on here as much as you like. You have my support


Thanks! It started off as at off-hand comment, but it descended into a gigantic rant!!  
(I've also got to be careful of what I say, otherwise I'll end up in "the office" (again) for having a big mouth.)


----------



## Jackie C

OH is working from home, says he's sometimes been busy, but the other day he went and had an upstairs nap in the middle of the day!!!


----------



## Nonnie

Jackie C said:


> That's lovely, a successful mum!


Shes been coming to my garden and nesting for a few years now (i know its the same one as she has an eye missing).

Everything is nesting in my garden, and its tiny! I have Dunnocks, Gold Finch and Wood Pigeons all with nests. One nest of Dunnocks have fledged this week, but there are at least 2 other pairs with either eggs or chicks.


----------



## Jackie C

Nonnie said:


> Shes been coming to my garden and nesting for a few years now (i know its the same one as she has an eye missing).
> 
> Everything is nesting in my garden, and its tiny! I have Dunnocks, Gold Finch and Wood Pigeons all with nests. One nest of Dunnocks have fledged this week, but there are at least 2 other pairs with either eggs or chicks.


That's lovely! It's great how she's a survivor with one eye and is obviously an amazing parent. I'm only jealous as we've nothing nesting, and only get a few pigeons, magpies and the occasional smaller bird.


----------



## Siskin

Nonnie said:


> Shes been coming to my garden and nesting for a few years now (i know its the same one as she has an eye missing).
> 
> Everything is nesting in my garden, and its tiny! I have Dunnocks, Gold Finch and Wood Pigeons all with nests. One nest of Dunnocks have fledged this week, but there are at least 2 other pairs with either eggs or chicks.


I've been watching a female blackbird for the last few days gather nesting material especially the moss off the walls. She's building a nest in the beech hedge close by so have a good view of everything from the settee. Hope the magpies don't spot her.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> I've been watching a female blackbird for the last few days gather nesting material especially the moss off the walls. She's building a nest in the beech hedge close by so have a good view of everything from the settee. Hope the magpies don't spot her.


I have a feeling magpies are the reason we don't have many small birds!


----------



## SbanR

Nonnie said:


> The fact that i waited weeks to mow my lawn because of a blackbirds nest. I got a 10 day gap in which i could access my shed after the fledged, but now shes sitting on her third clutch of eggs this year.
> 
> Hussy.


:Hilarious

Not her fault entirely. Blame the male!
Think what it's taking out of her health wise. Poor thing


----------



## Dave S

Not so much annoyed but frustrated that for the first time since this lockdown I have actually been bored for part of today. 
I have spent quite a while watching the rain whilst researching something and starting a web site but I need to be active, in the garden, doing something. 

(Right now I just looked out my dining room window, it is raining and the sun is shining bright and there is a brilliant rainbow arching over my Sorbus tree with a large lilac bush in behind - quite a picture)

I just don't do doing nothing.


----------



## Gemmaa

Having to walk the dog at 6am, because it's like people think jogging is compulsory now.


----------



## Boxer123

Gemmaa said:


> Having to walk the dog at 6am, because it's like people think jogging is compulsory now.


Thabk you for making me spit my tea on my laptop. So true everyone is chugging around.


----------



## Boxer123

My TV keeps asking me if I’m still watching it. Yes TV we are in lockdown stop making me feel lazy !


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Thabk you for making me spit my tea on my laptop. So true everyone is chugging around.


No one around like this.. Don't watch if bad language offends


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> No one around like this.. Don't watch if bad language offends


Ha ha


----------



## Sandysmum

Spam emails are driving me even madder than usual atm. They all have wonderful tag lines to get me to open them, things like, 
last chance to collect your prize, 
congrats claim your winnings now, 
your order has arrived, 
you have been selected to participate
Payout verification needed
Plus there seems to be even more young ladies wanting to send me their photos, and (cough) things gentlemen might need to sort out personal problems if you know what I mean. (being female I find these the worse, especially the more lurid ones!!)

Of course I delete them all without opening, but it's still annoying.


----------



## Jesthar

Jackie C said:


> Managers in offices saying we have to "limit our breaks because of the limited supply of PPE".
> 
> Managers who sit in offices who NEVER wear PPE, who sit in an office and can drink tea and fluids all day and can easily rehydrate. Whilst we're doing the important thing "on the coal face", and getting exhausted, which is made far worse for hours in PPE. You can't move out of your hot zone without completely donning everything off.
> It's a tight mask, you can't breathe properly in it, you sweat constantly, and most of us have our mouth open as your nose gets blocked. Your breathing rate is twice what it normally is (likely down to the retention of co2 in our bloodstream). You can't drink with the PPE.
> I would be interested in a research study to know how our blood urea and electrolytes are after a shift because I wouldn't be surprised if we sometimes go into borderline renal failure. I'm not being dramatic, because a similar study was conducted into junior ICU Dr's a few years ago, and some of them ended their shift in borderline renal failure. This is worse.
> Myself and others have commented on how the next day after a 12hr shift, we wake up with hangover-type feelings, showing we're dehydrated. I do wonder what this is going to be like for our longer-term health, both mentally and physically, especially if this Covid19 malarky goes on for a year, which I suspect it will.
> Our skin is suffering, some of us actually have pressure sores, we're getting spots, my chin is itchy and red from the PPE.
> 
> And another thing. I am working with people who don't normally work in ICU, but work in other areas as "specialists". Unfortunately, they don't have the skill sets of an ICU nurse. Staff nurses on ICU are on a band 5 wage, but some of the specialists are on a band 6, 7 or 8 and are earning literally anywhere between £10-20k/yr MORE than me! Because they aren't ICU nurses, they are just supporting us, but WE are the ones responsible for the patients. Our work-load has literally doubled/tripled.
> Yes, these people are out of their depth, and I sympathise, we're all in together, we're a _fantastic _team, and I know we are all struggling and working hard together, but I have sometimes looked around me at work and realise I'm the most senior person in the area, the one responsible, but on the lowest wage.
> 
> This is why I am grumpy on my days off, want to sit in the garden to relax and hate the noise of the neighbour's music.
> 
> Sorry for the rant!!!


*hugs*

That, lovely, is far from petty. In fact, it deserves to go viral. People should be made aware of exactly what you guys are going through...


----------



## Jackie C

Jesthar said:


> *hugs*
> 
> That, lovely, is far from petty. In fact, it deserves to go viral. People should be made aware of exactly what you guys are going through...


I put a very polite, professional post on our work forum about health and well-being in the long-term for staff and was RANG AT HOME ON MY DAY OFF AND ASKED TO REMOVE IT. I was told it was negative. I could hear one of the matron's ranting and shouting and slamming a door in the background.



Jackie C said:


> (I've also got to be careful of what I say, otherwise I'll end up in "the office" (again) for having a big mouth.)


Guess what? I've got a meeting tomorrow with one of our senior people about it. I have written down everything I want to say. Couple of the things I am mentioning is the out of date PPE and that people from other areas (who work closely with ICU) are coming to offer break relief for us on a regular basis, and have been told, "No, we're okay" by people in the office.
I am going to have to stay incredibly calm tomorrow......


----------



## Jackie C

Hangovers. Again.


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> I put a very polite, professional post on our work forum about health and well-being in the long-term for staff and was RANG AT HOME ON MY DAY OFF AND ASKED TO REMOVE IT. I was told it was negative. I could hear one of the matron's ranting and shouting and slamming a door in the background.
> 
> Guess what? I've got a meeting tomorrow with one of our senior people about it. I have written down everything I want to say. Couple of the things I am mentioning is the out of date PPE and that people from other areas (who work closely with ICU) are coming to offer break relief for us on a regular basis, and have been told, "No, we're okay" by people in the office.
> I am going to have to stay incredibly calm tomorrow......


Will you have a union rep with you? Is your rep any good???( in the long distant past, RCN reps had the reputation of not being much use)


----------



## Goldstar

Jackie C said:


> Managers in offices saying we have to "limit our breaks because of the limited supply of PPE".
> 
> Managers who sit in offices who NEVER wear PPE, who sit in an office and can drink tea and fluids all day and can easily rehydrate. Whilst we're doing the important thing "on the coal face", and getting exhausted, which is made far worse for hours in PPE. You can't move out of your hot zone without completely donning everything off.
> It's a tight mask, you can't breathe properly in it, you sweat constantly, and most of us have our mouth open as your nose gets blocked. Your breathing rate is twice what it normally is (likely down to the retention of co2 in our bloodstream). You can't drink with the PPE.
> I would be interested in a research study to know how our blood urea and electrolytes are after a shift because I wouldn't be surprised if we sometimes go into borderline renal failure. I'm not being dramatic, because a similar study was conducted into junior ICU Dr's a few years ago, and some of them ended their shift in borderline renal failure. This is worse.
> Myself and others have commented on how the next day after a 12hr shift, we wake up with hangover-type feelings, showing we're dehydrated. I do wonder what this is going to be like for our longer-term health, both mentally and physically, especially if this Covid19 malarky goes on for a year, which I suspect it will.
> Our skin is suffering, some of us actually have pressure sores, we're getting spots, my chin is itchy and red from the PPE.
> 
> And another thing. I am working with people who don't normally work in ICU, but work in other areas as "specialists". Unfortunately, they don't have the skill sets of an ICU nurse. Staff nurses on ICU are on a band 5 wage, but some of the specialists are on a band 6, 7 or 8 and are earning literally anywhere between £10-20k/yr MORE than me! Because they aren't ICU nurses, they are just supporting us, but WE are the ones responsible for the patients. Our work-load has literally doubled/tripled.
> Yes, these people are out of their depth, and I sympathise, we're all in together, we're a _fantastic _team, and I know we are all struggling and working hard together, but I have sometimes looked around me at work and realise I'm the most senior person in the area, the one responsible, but on the lowest wage.
> 
> This is why I am grumpy on my days off, want to sit in the garden to relax and hate the noise of the neighbour's music.
> 
> Sorry for the rant!!!


I know exactly how you feel, I'm not an ICU nurse but I am working in an acute, Covid 19 area where the use of CPAP and high flow oxygen is now part of the normal routine. I do normally work in respiratory anyway, but this is different. It's scary and it's exhausting.

If it wasn't for the local businesses making visors then I don't think we'd have many in the hospital that I'm working in.

So, my pet hate at the moment is these little signs I'm seeing everywhere around the hospital saying "save our PPE". Don't get me wrong, I know it is important to utilise this well, but we know that and these signs make you feel so insignificant.

A number of my colleagues have tested positive for Covid 19 so this is a very worrying thing, but PPE is obviously more important than the actual people.
I'm especially worried because my husband is classed as vulnerable due to chronic asthma. I know a lot of front line workers are in the same position and someone has to do it, but that doesn't make it any less scary for those of us who are in the deep end.

It's the managers that I'm annoyed with as they seem to be the ones working from home, safe behind their laptops dictating how we aren't allowed to do this or that.
The managers didn't think twice about throwing us into the midst of it though, as long as they're ok. I am so worried about taking it home, but all the managers can do is think of more ways they can complain about something we're doing.
Putting little bulletins up online to make us feel that we aren't doing enough, even when they have something positive to say, a negative always follows. I know they have a job to do but they need to show a little more compassion.

That turned out to be a very long, whingy post. It's how I feel unfortunately and I don't think it's going to change any time soon.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> I put a very polite, professional post on our work forum about health and well-being in the long-term for staff and was RANG AT HOME ON MY DAY OFF AND ASKED TO REMOVE IT. I was told it was negative. I could hear one of the matron's ranting and shouting and slamming a door in the background.
> 
> Guess what? I've got a meeting tomorrow with one of our senior people about it. I have written down everything I want to say. Couple of the things I am mentioning is the out of date PPE and that people from other areas (who work closely with ICU) are coming to offer break relief for us on a regular basis, and have been told, "No, we're okay" by people in the office.
> I am going to have to stay incredibly calm tomorrow......


All paws crossed for you. I am glad you are standing your ground. Surely your union is behind you on this. And I feel your outrage at being called at home on your day off. Since working remotely from home I've become a sitting duck to my boss. Or was. She works 20 hour a day 7 days a week. I don't.

She got into the habit of calling me at all hours, evenings, four or six times on weekends. I refused to answer the calls on weekends and when she asked me why I told her because I don't work weekends. She didn't take the hint and kept doing it, so I finally had to spell it out to her. "Please stop calling me at night and on weekends. I need mental down time from work".

She said "Well I only wanted to" and I said I know what you wanted. It doesn't matter. I need mental downtime from work.

She said "But I just wanted to ask" and I said it doesn't matter what you wanted to ask. I don't work on Sunday.

For the third time she said "Well since we're all on flex time now I didn't think it mattered". I said, (trying to sound patient and respectful since this was the third time) it DOES matter. I've already put in my time for the week. I do not want to have to think about work on weekends. I find it difficult enough working from home. I feel like I never get away from it. I must have mental downtime from work.

Since that conversation she's called me only twice at night and none on weekends. My boss is a very caring generous person and very smart. But she has a blind spot when it comes to work. I am not going to be forced to work 20 hours a day because I am on "flex time". I am an hourly employee and not approved for overtime., And I HAVE to have mental downtime from work. Now more than ever.


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> Will you have a union rep with you? Is your rep any good???( in the long distant past, RCN reps had the reputation of not being much use)





lorilu said:


> All paws crossed for you. I am glad you are standing your ground. Surely your union is behind you on this. And I feel your outrage at being called at home on your day off. .


RCN seem useless, I with UNISON. I have considered speaking to them, but haven't so yet. If I start feeling uncomfortable in the meeting, I will be stopping it. I'm very much a union person and used to be a rep myself, but it was hard getting the time to do anything.



Goldstar said:


> I know exactly how you feel, I'm not an ICU nurse but I am working in an acute, Covid 19 area where the use of CPAP and high flow oxygen is now part of the normal routine. I do normally work in respiratory anyway, but this is different. It's scary and it's exhausting.
> 
> If it wasn't for the local businesses making visors then I don't think we'd have many in the hospital that I'm working in.
> 
> So, my pet hate at the moment is these little signs I'm seeing everywhere around the hospital saying "save our PPE". Don't get me wrong, I know it is important to utilise this well, but we know that and these signs make you feel so insignificant.
> 
> A number of my colleagues have tested positive for Covid 19 so this is a very worrying thing, but PPE is obviously more important than the actual people.
> I'm especially worried because my husband is classed as vulnerable due to chronic asthma. I know a lot of front line workers are in the same position and someone has to do it, but that doesn't make it any less scary for those of us who are in the deep end.
> 
> It's the managers that I'm annoyed with as they seem to be the ones working from home, safe behind their laptops dictating how we aren't allowed to do this or that.
> The managers didn't think twice about throwing us into the midst of it though, as long as they're ok. I am so worried about taking it home, but all the managers can do is think of more ways they can complain about something we're doing.
> Putting little bulletins up online to make us feel that we aren't doing enough, even when they have something positive to say, a negative always follows. I know they have a job to do but they need to show a little more compassion.
> 
> That turned out to be a very long, whingy post. It's how I feel unfortunately and I don't think it's going to change any time soon.


My OH is asthmatic as well.

I completely agree with what you're saying. A lot of our managers, to be fair, are coming in. But they don't ever go on the coal face and they talk a lot of bullshit. We've also had the "be careful with PPE use". Yeah, okay, because we're all wasting it!! We're a huge unit with a lot of staff, so the staff room can get crowded. The other day we were having a laugh, and one of the senior nurses came in and literally _shouted_ at us all to socially distance. Yes, we_ should _have done, I accept that, but *don't you dare* come and speak to us like that. 
We also have a few members of the senior staff who work in the offices who are off sick with Covid. This has prompted those who work on the coal face to receive the blame. I quote, "It's the people working in offices who are off-sick, so it's likely the people from the clinical areas who are spreading it."

On the other side of the coin, most of our team are simply f*****g awesome.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> All paws crossed for you. I am glad you are standing your ground. Surely your union is behind you on this. And I feel your outrage at being called at home on your day off. Since working remotely from home I've become a sitting duck to my boss. Or was. She works 20 hour a day 7 days a week. I don't.
> 
> She got into the habit of calling me at all hours, evenings, four or six times on weekends. I refused to answer the calls on weekends and when she asked me why I told her because I don't work weekends. She didn't take the hint and kept doing it, so I finally had to spell it out to her. "Please stop calling me at night and on weekends. I need mental down time from work".
> 
> She said "Well I only wanted to" and I said I know what you wanted. It doesn't matter. I need mental downtime from work.
> 
> She said "But I just wanted to ask" and I said it doesn't matter what you wanted to ask. I don't work on Sunday.
> 
> For the third time she said "Well since we're all on flex time now I didn't think it mattered". I said, (trying to sound patient and respectful since this was the third time) it DOES matter. I've already put in my time for the week. I do not want to have to think about work on weekends. I find it difficult enough working from home. I feel like I never get away from it. I must have mental downtime from work.
> 
> Since that conversation she's called me only twice at night and none on weekends. My boss is a very caring generous person and very smart. But she has a blind spot when it comes to work. I am not going to be forced to work 20 hours a day because I am on "flex time". I am an hourly employee and not approved for overtime., And I HAVE to have mental downtime from work. Now more than ever.


Everyone needs time to decompress, we're not robots.


----------



## Jackie C

Bananas. I love them, but they are only the perfect ripeness for about 3 hours before they've gone over.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Bananas. I love them, but they are only the perfect ripeness for about 3 hours before they've gone over.


Yep. I gave up on bananas a few years ago. I never liked them much anyway and I can't stand them over ripe and like you say....it's a tiny window. Plus I discovered when I stopped eating them in my lunch time Cheerios, I stopped having an after lunch stomachache. For some reason I hadn't made the connection before. Now I put frozen blueberries in my lunch time Cheerios.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> Bananas. I love them, but they are only the perfect ripeness for about 3 hours before they've gone over.


but...but....banana cake!!?:Shy

I fully agree with all the work whinging, esp about PPE. Friend was telling me the other day the matron complained about the staff using 2 sets at a time and wasting it. Not true, its just the gown they were provided are completely open at the back so they had to wear a back to front apron to fill in the gap! It still took several emails and photographic evidence to get them off their backs! As if anybody in a care setting isnt treating their PPE like gold dust!


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> but...but....banana cake!!?:Shy


UGH


----------



## Goldstar

Jackie C said:


> RCN seem useless, I with UNISON. I have considered speaking to them, but haven't so yet. If I start feeling uncomfortable in the meeting, I will be stopping it. I'm very much a union person and used to be a rep myself, but it was hard getting the time to do anything.
> 
> My OH is asthmatic as well.
> 
> I completely agree with what you're saying. A lot of our managers, to be fair, are coming in. But they don't ever go on the coal face and they talk a lot of bullshit. We've also had the "be careful with PPE use". Yeah, okay, because we're all wasting it!! We're a huge unit with a lot of staff, so the staff room can get crowded. The other day we were having a laugh, and one of the senior nurses came in and literally _shouted_ at us all to socially distance. Yes, we_ should _have done, I accept that, but *don't you dare* come and speak to us like that.
> We also have a few members of the senior staff who work in the offices who are off sick with Covid. This has prompted those who work on the coal face to receive the blame. I quote, "It's the people working in offices who are off-sick, so it's likely the people from the clinical areas who are spreading it."
> 
> On the other side of the coin, most of our team are simply f*****g awesome.


I couldn't agree more with the teams being awesome, the area I'm in has been made up of doctors, nurses, HCSW's, hotel service staff etc from all over the hospital.
Considering most of us didn't know each another 6 weeks ago, I feel like we've formed very strong relationships already.


----------



## catz4m8z

Went into town today to do some essential banking and 3 seperate people turned to me before they coughed (obviously they didnt cover their mouths!).
I am apparently a cough magnet.....no wonder I caught the ****ing virus!!:Hungover:Shifty


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Went into town today to do some essential banking and 3 seperate people turned to me before they coughed (obviously they didnt cover their mouths!).
> I am apparently a cough magnet.....no wonder I caught the ****ing virus!!:Hungover:Shifty


I've noticed some people do that too. They turn to the side to avoid coughing over anyone in front of them, which is good, unless you happen to be standing at their side:Banghead.


----------



## catz4m8z

ok...now Im annoyed at myself.
Just found the sandwich I made for work still in my bag after being off sick for 3 weeks!:Wideyed
Not sure wether to bin it or get it microchipped and adopt it!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Went into town today to do some essential banking and 3 seperate people turned to me before they coughed (obviously they didnt cover their mouths!).
> I am apparently a cough magnet.....no wonder I caught the ****ing virus!!:Hungover:Shifty


That's why I'm thinking mandatory mask wearing in public might be a good idea - especially when lockdown eases.


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> ok...now Im annoyed at myself.
> Just found the sandwich I made for work still in my bag after being off sick for 3 weeks!:Wideyed
> Not sure wether to bin it or get it microchipped and adopt it!LOL:Hilarious



Years ago I decided to wash my dog walking jacket I hadn't used since on holiday months ago. In the pocket, among the usual dog biscuits and 'poo bags' I found one that er... wasn't empty!!:Yuck I seriously don't remember pocketing it OR why I would:Shamefullyembarrased.


----------



## Happy Paws2

:Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar

Jackie C said:


> I put a very polite, professional post on our work forum about health and well-being in the long-term for staff and was RANG AT HOME ON MY DAY OFF AND ASKED TO REMOVE IT. I was told it was negative. I could hear one of the matron's ranting and shouting and slamming a door in the background.
> 
> Guess what? I've got a meeting tomorrow with one of our senior people about it. I have written down everything I want to say. Couple of the things I am mentioning is the out of date PPE and that people from other areas (who work closely with ICU) are coming to offer break relief for us on a regular basis, and have been told, "No, we're okay" by people in the office.
> I am going to have to stay incredibly calm tomorrow......


How did the meeting go? *hugs*


----------



## lorilu

Jesthar said:


> How did the meeting go? *hugs*


Second that @Jackie C


----------



## Nonnie

Im getting the government food parcel which i dont currently need as im able to get a home delivery slot. A local organisation are having it instead, and i offered to bulk it up with some fresh produce as its all carbs, carbs, carbs and crappy tins. Not one of the people that need it want fresh food! They want cheap, processed crap. Dont even want proper cheese, they want triangles and spread. Tinned meat, not fresh. This isnt a food bank - it will be with the recipient within 12 hours, so fresh is an option.

With heart disease being the biggest underlying health issue killing people with C19, is it any wonder so many under 40's have died? The amount of individuals that have aversions to fruit and veg, and that live off of junk food and takeaways is shocking.


----------



## Cully

Nonnie said:


> Im getting the government food parcel which i dont currently need as im able to get a home delivery slot. A local organisation are having it instead, and i offered to bulk it up with some fresh produce as its all carbs, carbs, carbs and crappy tins. Not one of the people that need it want fresh food! They want cheap, processed crap. Dont even want proper cheese, they want triangles and spread. Tinned meat, not fresh. This isnt a food bank - it will be with the recipient within 12 hours, so fresh is an option.
> 
> With heart disease being the biggest underlying health issue killing people with C19, is it any wonder so many under 40's have died? The amount of individuals that have aversions to fruit and veg, and that live off of junk food and takeaways is shocking.


With no disrespect to yourself, the people receiving it do not know who has donated it. Tinned and pre-packed food can be washed and stored for later. Fresh produce has been handled so may not be so reliably clean. Just a thought.
I was so pleased earlier as I have a Tesco order coming tomorrow. Then my face dropped as I realised I would be washing it all before storing. Just another post delivery chore to ensure I don't get bored!!


----------



## Nonnie

Cully said:


> With no disrespect to yourself, the people receiving it do not know who has donated it. Tinned and pre-packed food can be washed and stored for later. Fresh produce has been handled so may not be so reliably clean. Just a thought.
> I was so pleased earlier as I have a Tesco order coming tomorrow. Then my face dropped as I realised I would be washing it all before storing. Just another post delivery chore to ensure I don't get bored!!


This is a very small number of people that is being dealt with by one person (she is currently paying for it from her own pocket). They know exactly who it is coming from. They still wont eat fresh food though.

Plus, the food parcel from the government contains fresh - usually a bag of spuds, carrots, onions, apples and oranges. So far all these have been given to a local animal sanctuary as no one eats them!

Appears some people have an aversion to fruit and veg!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Then my face dropped as I realised I would be washing it all before storing.


But stuff you don't need for 3 days can be stored without washing first?


----------



## Jackie C

Jesthar said:


> How did the meeting go? *hugs*





lorilu said:


> Second that @Jackie C


I was poorly yesterday! Not from being nervous or anything, as I am eager to discuss things with her. I'll have to reschedule. 
Thank you for asking, though. x


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie C said:


> I was poorly yesterday! Not from being nervous or anything, as I am eager to discuss things with her. I'll have to reschedule.
> Thank you for asking, though. x


Not liking that you're ill. Take care.


----------



## MollySmith

Everyday sexism... if anyone has seen footage from Westminster today about ‘tone’ you’ll know what I meant. Terrible.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> But stuff you don't need for 3 days can be stored without washing first?


I wash as little as I can get away with but that still leaves quite a lot needing a soapy dunk. 
Misty sat on the hob last delivery watching me wash bread and spring onions. "What *are* you doing?"


----------



## Jackie C

MollySmith said:


> Not liking that you're ill. Take care.


Thank you, feeling better today.


----------



## Jackie C

MollySmith said:


> Everyday sexism... if anyone has seen footage from Westminster today about 'tone' you'll know what I meant. Terrible.


I haven't, but, YES, everyday sexism is more than a petty annoyance.


----------



## LinznMilly

People who put "lol" in every. Single. Message. :Banghead

My auntie does this. 
"How are you today? Lol". "I'm sorry to hear that, lol". "I'm not well. Been sick and my back is killing me, lol." :Banghead :Banghead

I pulled her up on that last one. "So why are you laughing about it?"
SIL came to her defence and said "It could stand for Lots of Love",

Yeah, but it doesn't. And even if it did, lots of love or laughing out loud with every message is annoying. You don't say "lots of love" with every sentence, do you? Can you imagine? "Hiya. Lots of love.". "How was your dinner? Lots of love.". "That programme last night was great. Lots of love."


----------



## lorilu

LinznMilly said:


> People who put "lol" in every. Single. Message. :Banghead
> 
> My auntie does this.
> "How are you today? Lol". "I'm sorry to hear that, lol". "I'm not well. Been sick and my back is killing me, lol." :Banghead :Banghead
> 
> I pulled her up on that last one. "So why are you laughing about it?"
> SIL came to her defence and said "It could stand for Lots of Love",
> 
> Yeah, but it doesn't. And even if it did, lots of love or laughing out loud with every message is annoying. You don't say "lots of love" with every sentence, do you? Can you imagine? "Hiya. Lots of love.". "How was your dinner? Lots of love.". "That programme last night was great. Lots of love."


This made me laugh out loud 

Is she one of those people who laughs with every sentence when speaking as well? You know how some people do? That would be hilarious if she is.


----------



## LinznMilly

lorilu said:


> This made me laugh out loud
> 
> Is she one of those people who laughs with every sentence when speaking as well? You know how some people do? That would be hilarious if she is.


No, that's what makes it worse. I think I'd put it down to her being her if she did. She's loud (_really_ loud. Hear-her-in-the-next-room - even-with-the-door-shut loud) but she doesn't do it in RL. Just in messenger.


----------



## Cully

My sister is the same except she ends every sentence with an emoji. For some reason she uses one with streaming tears of laughter no matter how serious the tone of the message. Bless her, she's nearly 80 and doesn't really understand modern tech.
Would I want her to change. Absolutely not.


----------



## Jaf

I don't use abbreviations much, but if I did I'd use lol to mean lots of love since as far as I'm concerned it's meant that for decades. I tend to put xx instead or xox. Don't go changing the meaning of those too!


----------



## Cully

I'm not very good with all this using capital letters to refer to relatives, I just don't know what half of them mean. I know MIL, FIL, SIL,DIL,OH,BFF, but I haven't a clue what the rest mean. There should be a list that dummies like me can access.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Cully said:


> I'm not very good with all this using capital letters to refer to relatives, I just don't know what half of them mean. I know MIL, FIL, SIL,DIL,OH,BFF, but I haven't a clue what the rest mean. There should be a list that dummies like me can access.


 You are not the only one I have to ask what some of them mean and I still don't get what DH or DS means or BFF, I though it was best friend but then why would there be two Fs?


----------



## Cully

3dogs2cats said:


> You are not the only one I have to ask what some of them mean and I still don't get what DH or DS means or BFF, I though it was best friend but then why would there be two Fs?


I think BFF is best friend forever, but like you, the rest are a foreign language, sigh!


----------



## Siskin

DS = dear son. DH = dear husband.

I think


----------



## Cully

@3dogs2cats Just found this. It's off mumsnet so lots of referrals to baby making
https://www.mumsnet.com/info/acronyms


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I'm not very good with all this using capital letters to refer to relatives, I just don't know what half of them mean. I know MIL, FIL, SIL,DIL,OH,BFF, but I haven't a clue what the rest mean. There should be a list that dummies like me can access.


I ask Professor Google!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I ask Professor Google!


Oh you mean JFGI?


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Oh you mean JFGI?


:Cigar


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> DS = dear son. DH = dear husband.
> 
> I think


I say Darling Husband and Darling Son


----------



## SbanR

Reporters shouting questions to ministers from the kerb


----------



## Calvine

LinznMilly said:


> People who put "lol" in every. Single. Message. :Banghead
> 
> My auntie does this.
> "How are you today? Lol". "I'm sorry to hear that, lol". "I'm not well. Been sick and my back is killing me, lol." :Banghead :Banghead
> 
> I pulled her up on that last one. "So why are you laughing about it?"
> SIL came to her defence and said "It could stand for Lots of Love",
> 
> Yeah, but it doesn't. And even if it did, lots of love or laughing out loud with every message is annoying. You don't say "lots of love" with every sentence, do you? Can you imagine? "Hiya. Lots of love.". "How was your dinner? Lots of love.". "That programme last night was great. Lots of love."


Yes, have to agree the lol epidemic is dreadfully annoying. I used to think it meant ''Lots of Love'', took me ages to find out it was ''Laugh out Loud''.

But here's what is sending me mad right now: a friend of mine has suddenly taken it upon herself for no discernible reason,_ to send text messages to my landline._ It happened once, I thought it was just a mistake, she had picked the wrong (ie landline) number (though my mobile number should automatically have been in the thread that she is using). Then it happened again so I brought it to her attention, though she did not say ''sorry, my mistake'', I hoped she would get the message. She didn't. Now the fact is, when a text msg comes thro' to your landline (if you are unlucky enough to know someone daft enough to do this) the landline only rings six times. So, if I am in the kitchen feeding five cats or doing dinner, I have to traipse through to the drawing room which is more than six rings away, so I miss it and have to go thro' the 1471 rigmarole then get redirected to another number. Yesterday it happened five times in ten minutes. I did not pick up the phone once, hence no idea what was in the texts. Can you think of any good reason why someone would suddenly do this - it's not as tho' she is new to mobile phone ownership, has a smartphone. The text msg that you get is a zombified voice saying something like ''Hi . . . .how . . . .are . . .you . . .you . . .will . . .not . . .believe . . etc etc. My son reckons she has just ''discovered'' it and thinks it's cool? Surely not. It's got to be as hi-tech as a fax machine really. It seems not to have occurred to her that I am not replying to any of her texts.


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> Yes, have to agree the lol epidemic is dreadfully annoying. I used to think it meant ''Lots of Love'', took me ages to find out it was ''Laugh out Loud''.
> 
> But here's what is sending me mad right now: a friend of mine has suddenly taken it upon herself for no discernible reason,_ to send text messages to my landline._ It happened once, I thought it was just a mistake, she had picked the wrong (ie landline) number (though my mobile number should automatically have been in the thread that she is using). Then it happened again so I brought it to her attention, though she did not say ''sorry, my mistake'', I hoped she would get the message. She didn't. Now the fact is, when a text msg comes thro' to your landline (if you are unlucky enough to know someone daft enough to do this) the landline only rings six times. So, if I am in the kitchen feeding five cats or doing dinner, I have to traipse through to the drawing room which is more than six rings away, so I miss it and have to go thro' the 1471 rigmarole then get redirected to another number. Yesterday it happened five times in ten minutes. I did not pick up the phone once, hence no idea what was in the texts. Can you think of any good reason why someone would suddenly do this - it's not as tho' she is new to mobile phone ownership, has a smartphone. The text msg that you get is a zombified voice saying something like ''Hi . . . .how . . . .are . . .you . . .you . . .will . . .not . . .believe . . etc etc. My son reckons she has just ''discovered'' it and thinks it's cool? Surely not. It's got to be as hi-tech as a fax machine really. It seems not to have occurred to her that I am not replying to any of her texts.


I don't understand why you would go through all that just for a missed phone call. If I was feeding the cats and the phone rang I'd let the answering machine take it. Well I never answer my phone anyway, but certainly not if I was busy. Nor would I bother to try to dial back in any way to find out who called. Let them call back.

I do have a friend who once told me she'd sent me some texts,and why didn't I ever answer. I said on what? I don't text. And that's my land line number! Maybe they just came through as hangups on my answering machine, I have no idea.


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> I don't understand why you would go through all that just for a missed phone call. If I was feeding the cats and the phone rang I'd let the answering machine take it. Well I never answer my phone anyway, but certainly not if I was busy. Nor would I bother to try to dial back in any way to find out who called. Let them call back.
> 
> I do have a friend who once told me she'd sent me some texts,and why didn't I ever answer. I said on what? I don't text. And that's my land line number! Maybe they just came through as hangups on my answering machine, I have no idea.


Firstly, if I wish to retrieve the texts that she sends to my landline, it costs 35p a time. I don't have an answering machine; I have voicemail facility on my mobile, which is how most people contact me, but the point I am making is that having the landline ring six times in as many minutes is very intrusive (in my opinion). I actually find that most calls on landline are ''nuisance'' - people trying to sell you PPI or the like, so I am in no hurry to answer it. Now that it is obvious that it rings only six times when it's a text, I let it ring six times before I decide whether to answer it. That I find intrusive, and I think most people would. Maybe you find it acceptable.


----------



## Jackie C

The same neighbours, loud music again. I'm on nights. Although it didn't disturb me, I wanted to sit out in the P&Q for half an hour before going to work. No chance.


----------



## Lurcherlad

This evening neighbour across the road burns all HIS old wood in my NEXTdoor neighbour’s garden!

Bad enough he doesn’t do it in his own garden but while the suns still shining, everyone’s windows and doors are open and many people are still out enjoying their gardens.

WTF! 

Why are some people SO inconsiderate?


----------



## MollySmith

Someone I know posted a very chirpy post on Facebook saying she was up early and powering through her morning :Muted and mowed the lawn at 6am, and asked for suggestions on what she could do next.

We all suggested apologising to her neighbours


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> Firstly, if I wish to retrieve the texts that she sends to my landline, it costs 35p a time. I don't have an answering machine; I have voicemail facility on my mobile, which is how most people contact me, but the point I am making is that having the landline ring six times in as many minutes is very intrusive (in my opinion). I actually find that most calls on landline are ''nuisance'' - people trying to sell you PPI or the like, so I am in no hurry to answer it. Now that it is obvious that it rings only six times when it's a text, I let it ring six times before I decide whether to answer it. That I find intrusive, and I think most people would. Maybe you find it acceptable.


Of course it is intrusive. That's exactly what I am saying. I don't think it's acceptable and I said so by saying I would ignore it. I don't understand why you would bother to try to find out who it was or try to retrieve the messages at all. What would be the point? Ignore it. Whether it's your annoying friend texting you to a landline or a telemarketer, why bother with it at all?


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> Someone I know posted a very chirpy post on Facebook saying she was up early and powering through her morning :Muted and mowed the lawn at 6am, and asked for suggestions on what she could do next.
> 
> *We all suggested apologising to her neighbour*s


Good one. I'm curious what her response was?


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> WTF!
> 
> *Why are some people SO inconsiderate*?


The question of the ages


----------



## Cleo38

Cully said:


> I think BFF is best friend forever, but like you, the rest are a foreign language, sigh!


Why would anyone over the age of 5 use that term?!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cleo38 said:


> Why would anyone over the age of 5 use that term?!


Oh dear - I'm 59 and have referred to Jack's BFF the greyhound on numerous occasions


----------



## Cleo38

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh dear - I'm 59 and have referred to Jack's BFF the greyhound on numerous occasions


Hahahaha, with dogs it's different


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Of course it is intrusive. That's exactly what I am saying. I don't think it's acceptable and I said so by saying I would ignore it. I don't understand why you would bother to try to find out who it was or try to retrieve the messages at all. What would be the point? Ignore it. Whether it's your annoying friend texting you to a landline or a telemarketer, why bother with it at all?


I'm with you on this. I've got a filter on my landline set up through my provider. If the incoming call isn't recognised as familiar to me then it screens the caller and provides me with the choice whether to accept or reject the call. Once I have accepted a call their number is added to my approved list of callers (unless I choose not to add).
I started using this service after being bombarded with unwanted calls to the point where my heart would sink every time it rang. I've used it for a few years now and I really can't remember the last time I received an unwanted call. Because the caller is screened it puts nuisance callers off trying again.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I put a cheap answerphone on my landline with a message saying “this answerphone is not monitored. Sales calls, please delete this number from your list. Anyone needing to contact us, please call our mobiles”. Only people who we want to speak to have our mobile numbers.

I turned the ring off too so it doesn’t even disturb me.

After a few weeks, it just stopped being used.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> I put a cheap answerphone on my landline with a message saying "this answerphone is not monitored. Sales calls, please delete this number from your list. Anyone needing to contact us, please call our mobiles". Only people who we want to speak to have our mobile numbers.
> 
> I turned the ring off too so it doesn't even disturb me.
> 
> After a few weeks, it just stopped being used.


My landline phone doesn't ring either. I have the caller ID voice activated and it speaks the number being called is all. People who know me know I am more accessible by e mail. If it's urgent of course I will call back or pick up. Otherwise I ignore it. The machine doesn't record hangups. I don't use a cell phone. I have one but no one has the number. It lives in my car for emergencies.


----------



## Jaf

I’m in a local fb group. There’s this new woman who’s annoying me, every time she posts something she mentions her son. This would be fine except he is always her “autistic son” or “special needs son”. It really rubs me up the wrong way. Does the boy always have to so labelled.

Examples: 
Anyone got any plant cuttings I could have, my special needs son likes yellow flowers
We have a lot of ants, my autistic son doesn’t like them

I like yellow flowers and don’t like ants, doesn’t everyone!?

I get the distinct impression that she’d like someone to comment about what a saint she is, but so far no-one’s mentioned it.


----------



## lullabydream

Jaf said:


> except he is always her "autistic son" or "special needs son". It really rubs me up the wrong way. Does the boy always have to so labelled.


In my opinion is no he should just be her son. In my experience he shouldn't be labelled in most contexts, as I am sure its probably totally irrelevant to them. 
Am not a fan of labelling even with diagnosis, especially for autism as it's spectrum condition anyway.


----------



## Nonnie

The price of a washing basket. 

Over £20 for a piece of plastic!?


----------



## O2.0

Jaf said:


> I get the distinct impression that she'd like someone to comment about what a saint she is, but so far no-one's mentioned it.


That made me giggle 

I have a friend/acquaintance who does this, but with an autoimmune condition she has. Even when it's not relevant. And I swear she always says it the same way - "well you know I have ___ so...." 
Mention the weather - "well you know I have __ so the rain bothers my arthritis" 
Ask about plans for the weekend - "well you know I have __ so I can't do too much." 
Mention you took your dog to the vet to be neutered - "well you know I have __ and I'll probably end up needing a hysterectomy eventually."

I'm embarrassed to say I don't even know the condition exactly. She calls it several different things sometimes one acronym, sometimes a full name, but she does switch it up a lot. I think (and this is unkind of me) but I think she tries to be obscure so people will ask her what that is and she can talk about it more. It's some sort of autoimmune disease that causes her body to attack itself in different ways. No, not Lupus or Fibro, I did make the mistake of asking if it was like either of those and I got a very long lecture on why it wasn't and what the important differences are (they still sound similar to me).

I imagine there are multiple reasons why people feel the need to label or share like this. I do remember when she finally got a diagnosis and it was a relief. Maybe she's still relieved to have that diagnosis and it feels good to be able to say it out loud.

Anyway clearly this is very petty of me!


----------



## lullabydream

When you wear a face mask and your OH says you look like a ninja!


----------



## Jackie C

MollySmith said:


> Someone I know posted a very chirpy post on Facebook saying she was up early and powering through her morning :Muted and mowed the lawn at 6am, and asked for suggestions on what she could do next.
> 
> We all suggested apologising to her neighbours


Wow. She is extremeley selfish.


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> When you wear a face mask and your OH says you look like a ninja!
> View attachment 439049


I like that one though, Ninja or not.

You can get one that have dogs faces on them, trouble is they are uncomfortably realistic and give me the creeps


----------



## Jackie C

Nonnie said:


> The price of a washing basket.
> 
> Over £20 for a piece of plastic!?


Why did you go? Selfridges? I can get one from our local shop for £3.99.


----------



## Nonnie

Jackie C said:


> Why did you go? Selfridges? I can get one from our local shop for £3.99.


Amazon.

Found one for £6 (needs to be a hip one, so a little extra). The price of some is just stupid though.


----------



## Jackie C

I finished nights this morning. Asleep for about 8.45am, got up at 2pm. Husband asleep on the sofa. I am an irrational, peri-menopausal, grumpy, tired b*tch when I'm on night, how DARE he be asleep when he's been home in bed all night?
I have learned to keep my mouth shut and count to 10, so kept quiet as I know I am being irrational.
But I still find it annoying.


----------



## Jackie C

Nonnie said:


> Amazon.
> 
> Found one for £6 (needs to be a hip one, so a little extra). The price of some is just stupid though.


A hip one? That sounds useful.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> I like that one though, Ninja or not.
> 
> You can get one that have dogs faces on them, trouble is they are uncomfortably realistic and give me the creeps


I just choose the material because it was pretty, then thought actually will put bright eyeshadow on today and no one notice my mask, but didn't consider it matched!

Wouldnt fancy a dog face one, or my own half of my face printed on I think they are really odd!

Good thing is none of the dogs reacted at all! Maybe am just weird looking as a whole!


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> I just choose the material because it was pretty, then thought actually will put bright eyeshadow on today and no one notice my mask, but didn't consider it matched!
> 
> Wouldnt fancy a dog face one, or my own half of my face printed on I think they are really odd!
> 
> Good thing is none of the dogs reacted at all! Maybe am just weird looking as a whole!


Liked for your eye shadow and material matching, I have to wear the whole PPE when I go into clients homes. Because we are a short term support service when our time ends Iv'e been going in for weeks and they don't even know what I look like!


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> Liked for your eye shadow and material matching, I have to wear the whole PPE when I go into clients homes. Because we are a short term support service when our time ends Iv'e been going in for weeks and they don't even know what I look like!


Thank you... 
Ironically my sister said is that you when I messaged her the photo.. She asked why have I got make up on its lock down.. Why haven't you got any roots?!?.. It's spray.. I bet its selling out quick though.

It must be hard for people you work with, it's not as personal. I know it's the same in hospitals they are saying with ppe that it's hard for them and patients too


----------



## Nonnie

Jackie C said:


> A hip one? That sounds useful.


They just have a slightly concave side (like a kidney dish shape).

Handy when you have to try and open the door and fend off two cats and a rabbit at the same time.


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> Good one. I'm curious what her response was?


she deleted the post!


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> I finished nights this morning. Asleep for about 8.45am, got up at 2pm. Husband asleep on the sofa. I am an irrational, peri-menopausal, grumpy, tired b*tch when I'm on night, how DARE he be asleep when he's been home in bed all night?
> I have learned to keep my mouth shut and count to 10, so kept quiet as I know I am being irrational.
> But I still find it annoying.


I was thinking of you the last few days. You must have been sweltering in your ppe


----------



## SbanR

Nonnie said:


> They just have a slightly concave side (like a kidney dish shape).
> .


Hah! So that's what it's called. I have one like that, bought years ago from Aldi


----------



## MollySmith

O2.0 said:


> That made me giggle
> 
> I have a friend/acquaintance who does this, but with an autoimmune condition she has. Even when it's not relevant. And I swear she always says it the same way - "well you know I have ___ so...."
> Mention the weather - "well you know I have __ so the rain bothers my arthritis"
> Ask about plans for the weekend - "well you know I have __ so I can't do too much."
> Mention you took your dog to the vet to be neutered - "well you know I have __ and I'll probably end up needing a hysterectomy eventually."
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say I don't even know the condition exactly. She calls it several different things sometimes one acronym, sometimes a full name, but she does switch it up a lot. I think (and this is unkind of me) but I think she tries to be obscure so people will ask her what that is and she can talk about it more. It's some sort of autoimmune disease that causes her body to attack itself in different ways. No, not Lupus or Fibro, I did make the mistake of asking if it was like either of those and I got a very long lecture on why it wasn't and what the important differences are (they still sound similar to me).
> 
> I imagine there are multiple reasons why people feel the need to label or share like this. I do remember when she finally got a diagnosis and it was a relief. Maybe she's still relieved to have that diagnosis and it feels good to be able to say it out loud.
> 
> Anyway clearly this is very petty of me!


God, I think you've met my mother.


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> I was thinking of you the last few days. You must have been sweltering in your ppe


Not too bad as it was a night-shift.
Also, I was working in another ICU area (we have an area with ICU patients who have tested negative), we call a "cold" area. We still have to wear the tight FFP mask, but just a pinny and gloves all the time and not the whole "outfit". Only have to wear the full lot when we're doing aeresol-generating procedures/moving patients etc. I was still dehydrated, though, but not as bad. 
It was still warm, though. I wouldn't have enjoyed being in the full lot for 12hrs!


----------



## Jackie C

NIGHTS! 
For various reasons, I've not done many in the past few months. Just finished this lot and forgotten how much I hate them. Finished yesterday morning and I'm still "hungover" from them and I'm back on a day shift tomorrow!! I am far from amused.


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> Not too bad as it was a night-shift.
> Also, I was working in another ICU area (we have an area with ICU patients who have tested negative), we call a "cold" area. We still have to wear the tight FFP mask, but just a pinny and gloves all the time and not the whole "outfit". Only have to wear the full lot when we're doing aeresol-generating procedures/moving patients etc. I was still dehydrated, though, but not as bad.
> It was still warm, though. I wouldn't have enjoyed being in the full lot for 12hrs!


That's bad, 12hrs in PPE with only short breaks. Several weeks ago I watched an interview of a doctor who cared for patients in Wuhan during their outbreak. They worked 4hours in PPE caring for patients, then had a break to record notes and carry out other clerical work before returning to active patient care. 
Seems more sensible and caring of staff welfare.


----------



## lorilu

Oh I've just been craving and craving. Ice cream and candy bars. I was determined when I went to the store this morning (I go only once every two weeks) I was going to treat myself to some Haagen Dazs dulce de leche and a few Snickers and Milkyway bars.

Well I had a list and the treats were not on the list, and once I got in there, with my fogged up glasses and my determination to get in get what I need and get out, I forgot about the treats until just now. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

I guess I should be glad, all that sugar isn't good for me anyway. But I still want them!


----------



## SbanR

lorilu said:


> Oh I've just been craving and craving. Ice cream and candy bars. I was determined when I went to the store this morning (I go only once every two weeks) I was going to treat myself to some Haagen Dazs dulce de leche and a few Snickers and Milkyway bars.
> 
> Well I had a list and the treats were not on the list, and once I got in there, with my fogged up glasses and my determination to get in get what I need and get out, I forgot about the treats until just now. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> I guess I should be glad, all that sugar isn't good for me anyway. But I still want them!


That's your subconscious in self preservation mode!


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> That's bad, 12hrs in PPE with only short breaks. Several weeks ago I watched an interview of a doctor who cared for patients in Wuhan during their outbreak. They worked 4hours in PPE caring for patients, then had a break to record notes and carry out other clerical work before returning to active patient care.
> Seems more sensible and caring of staff welfare.


The breaks weren't too bad, TBH. I always get dehydrated on nights, anyway. I think it's the disruption to my body that does it.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Oh I've just been craving and craving. Ice cream and candy bars. I was determined when I went to the store this morning (I go only once every two weeks) I was going to treat myself to some Haagen Dazs dulce de leche and a few Snickers and Milkyway bars.
> 
> Well I had a list and the treats were not on the list, and once I got in there, with my fogged up glasses and my determination to get in get what I need and get out, I forgot about the treats until just now. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> I guess I should be glad, all that sugar isn't good for me anyway. But I still want them!


All I've wanted to eat is junk. I was cutting down on my meat intake (I love beef), and managing meat-free Monday, as well as fish a couple of times a week. It might not be much to some, but to me, I had to really concentrate on making sure I did it. That has gone out the window! I'm just glad I'm still working, because boredom tempts me to drink alcohol too much. I don't mean binge drinking, but it can easily become a habit of sharing a bottle with the OH most nights. I drink because I like the taste of good wine and good food combined. I'm very much an evening person, so enjoy listening to good music, eating good food, nice wine and relaxing and chatting. I need to find some decent alcohol-free wine, but I don't know if it exists!


----------



## Jackie C

People who say eggs are bad for you. NO THEY'RE NOT. There is, technically, no food that is bad for you, unless you eat it to excess. Eggs are an excellent source of protein. 

I would say that the way I had eggs for lunch wasn't exactly healthy: I made Indian-spiced eggy bread.


----------



## Nonnie

I cant decide if this annoys me or not...
I have a small private car park behind my house. The entrance is next to my property. I have weeds growing next to my fence - i do not care. Its mainly dandelions.

One of the people that live on the other side or the drive/entrance are obsessive about garden neatness (the mow every other day is feels like) and one of them has been out with a spade this morning, clearing MY weeds and huffing and moaning the entire time as if they have a gun to their head and being forced to do it.

The most annoying thing is the constant racket they are making with the spade slamming into concrete.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hmm if it’s your boundary it is a bit of a cheek.


----------



## MollySmith

Dandelions are a bit of pain, the seeds spread everywhere so I can sort of see their point. If you don’t care about the patch, consider it free gardening!


----------



## Nonnie

MollySmith said:


> Dandelions are a bit of pain, the seeds spread everywhere so I can sort of see their point. If you don't care about the patch, consider it free gardening!


I pick them for my rabbit, plus they are vital for wildlife, especially bees.

I hate sterile gardens. Mines wild and full of life.

One thing that does amuse me is this same neighbours hatred of the fact i allow wood pigeons to nest in my garden. They are constantly coming out and clapping if one lands anywhere near them.


----------



## MollySmith

Nonnie said:


> I pick them for my rabbit, plus they are vital for wildlife, especially bees.
> 
> I hate sterile gardens. Mines wild and full of life.
> 
> One thing that does amuse me is this same neighbours hatred of the fact i allow wood pigeons to nest in my garden. They are constantly coming out and clapping if one lands anywhere near them.


Oh they sound tedious and very annoying. Maybe you need to cultivate some thistles or nettles


----------



## Jackie C

Nonnie said:


> I pick them for my rabbit, plus they are vital for wildlife, especially bees.
> 
> I hate sterile gardens. Mines wild and full of life.
> 
> One thing that does amuse me is this same neighbours hatred of the fact i allow wood pigeons to nest in my garden. They are constantly coming out and clapping if one lands anywhere near them.


Yes, I would be mildly irritated by them, they're just being passively aggressive. But at least you don't have to bother now. I'm not a fan of sterile gardens, either.


----------



## lorilu

People are idiots. I can't stand it. I work for a municipality and it is water collection time again, and once again I am in the depths of despair over the idiots and their time wasting ways.

Staples. Staplers should be taken away from the general public.
Tape (see staples)
*checks with absolutely nothing to identify what they are paying. (*you wouldn't believe how many of these I get)
Rounding the amount up, so the check doesn't match the amount due (refund has to be issued)
Paying the wrong amount for the date of payment (didn't read bill correctly)
One check for multiple bills, but they did their math wrong and the check is too much or too little
Check not signed
Numerical amount doesn't match written amount (and often, neither are correct)

I have one customer who sends the payment in with staples all over it. I am not kidding. Staples all through the outside of the envelope. They all have to be removed before the contents can be removed from the envelope. Another who tapes the envelope around every edge.

GAH!


----------



## O2.0

The douchecanoe dog owner who came out to have words with me about pepper spraying his dogs the other day. 
Here I was thinking he was going to apologize for his dog coming in to the road to bark at me - which she did, as usual, and I thought he must have seen her do it as he came out and said "were my dogs bothering you?" Uh yeah, your big black bitch comes out in to the middle of the road to bark and lunge at me every time I pass your house and she's not in the house. She's done it for years and I know her game, but it's not particularly pleasant. Yeah, he's aware of that, but he's talking about his little dogs, why did I _have_ to pepper spray them?

So wait, let me understand this correctly. You know your big dog basically goes for me with regularity. And you understand how unpleasant that is for me, and you have nothing to say about that, no apology, nothing. But your little dogs come out in a mass herd of furry pirañas, completely ignore your wife's calls, continue to come after me to the next mailbox, at which point I lose patience and spray the one closest to me, and you have an issue with me for how I handled being harassed by your dogs? 
Perhaps you'd prefer I punt them across the road back in to your yard?

I did not apologize, did not raise my voice. I asked if his dogs were okay - they were. Were they bothered by the spray - they were not. Did you have to take them to the vet - he did not. Cool, I'll be on my way then. :Finger


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> The douchecanoe dog owner who came out to have words with me about pepper spraying his dogs the other day.
> Here I was thinking he was going to apologize for his dog coming in to the road to bark at me - which she did, as usual, and I thought he must have seen her do it as he came out and said "were my dogs bothering you?" Uh yeah, your big black bitch comes out in to the middle of the road to bark and lunge at me every time I pass your house and she's not in the house. She's done it for years and I know her game, but it's not particularly pleasant. Yeah, he's aware of that, but he's talking about his little dogs, why did I _have_ to pepper spray them?
> 
> So wait, let me understand this correctly. You know your big dog basically goes for me with regularity. And you understand how unpleasant that is for me, and you have nothing to say about that, no apology, nothing. But your little dogs come out in a mass herd of furry pirañas, completely ignore your wife's calls, continue to come after me to the next mailbox, at which point I lose patience and spray the one closest to me, and you have an issue with me for how I handled being harassed by your dogs?
> Perhaps you'd prefer I punt them across the road back in to your yard?
> 
> I did not apologize, did not raise my voice. I asked if his dogs were okay - they were. Were they bothered by the spray - they were not. Did you have to take them to the vet - he did not. Cool, I'll be on my way then. :Finger


You should have pepper sprayed him.


----------



## Jackie C

O2.0 said:


> The douchecanoe dog owner who came out to have words with me about pepper spraying his dogs the other day.
> Here I was thinking he was going to apologize for his dog coming in to the road to bark at me - which she did, as usual, and I thought he must have seen her do it as he came out and said "were my dogs bothering you?" Uh yeah, your big black bitch comes out in to the middle of the road to bark and lunge at me every time I pass your house and she's not in the house. She's done it for years and I know her game, but it's not particularly pleasant. Yeah, he's aware of that, but he's talking about his little dogs, why did I _have_ to pepper spray them?
> 
> So wait, let me understand this correctly. You know your big dog basically goes for me with regularity. And you understand how unpleasant that is for me, and you have nothing to say about that, no apology, nothing. But your little dogs come out in a mass herd of furry pirañas, completely ignore your wife's calls, continue to come after me to the next mailbox, at which point I lose patience and spray the one closest to me, and you have an issue with me for how I handled being harassed by your dogs?
> Perhaps you'd prefer I punt them across the road back in to your yard?
> 
> I did not apologize, did not raise my voice. I asked if his dogs were okay - they were. Were they bothered by the spray - they were not. Did you have to take them to the vet - he did not. Cool, I'll be on my way then. :Finger


What did you say to him? Just curious. Did you tell him how they always go for you? Afterall, he could be telling his story to the police if you felt that way inclined and he'd be far less pleased about that.


----------



## SbanR

O2.0 said:


> The douchecanoe dog owner who came out to have words with me about pepper spraying his dogs the other day.
> Here I was thinking he was going to apologize for his dog coming in to the road to bark at me - which she did, as usual, and I thought he must have seen her do it as he came out and said "were my dogs bothering you?" Uh yeah, your big black bitch comes out in to the middle of the road to bark and lunge at me every time I pass your house and she's not in the house. She's done it for years and I know her game, but it's not particularly pleasant. Yeah, he's aware of that, but he's talking about his little dogs, why did I _have_ to pepper spray them?
> 
> So wait, let me understand this correctly. You know your big dog basically goes for me with regularity. And you understand how unpleasant that is for me, and you have nothing to say about that, no apology, nothing. But your little dogs come out in a mass herd of furry pirañas, completely ignore your wife's calls, continue to come after me to the next mailbox, at which point I lose patience and spray the one closest to me, and you have an issue with me for how I handled being harassed by your dogs?
> Perhaps you'd prefer I punt them across the road back in to your yard?
> 
> I did not apologize, did not raise my voice. I asked if his dogs were okay - they were. Were they bothered by the spray - they were not. Did you have to take them to the vet - he did not. Cool, I'll be on my way then. :Finger


Will you continue to spray them until they learn not to harass you?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> You should have pepper sprayed him.


IKR?  Figures that I didn't have my pepper spray with me just them, I don't always remember to bring it with me.

For anyone who doesn't realize I'm kidding, I wouldn't have pepper sprayed the man for simply talking to me.



SbanR said:


> Will you continue to spray them until they learn not to harass you?


I don't have a plan, no. If I have the spray with me and I feel it's warranted, I'll use it, but I don't go out planning on spraying any dog or creature.



Jackie C said:


> What did you say to him? Just curious. Did you tell him how they always go for you? Afterall, he could be telling his story to the police if you felt that way inclined and he'd be far less pleased about that.


Funny story, a) he is a police officer (off duty at the time obviously), and b) if he were to call the police, he would be in the wrong as his dogs were what's classed as "at large" similar to the out of control laws in the UK, except here, and I was completely within my rights to pepper spray them, and he well knows that. I even mentioned that I did not go home and call animal control and report his address. He softened after I mentioned that. Frankly he and his dogs got off easy. His dogs weren't hit by a car out in the middle of the road, they weren't shot, they weren't injured in any way. We should all be so lucky when out dogs get away from us and run out in to the road out of control.


----------



## Jackie C

O2.0 said:


> Funny story, a) he is a police officer (off duty at the time obviously), and b) if he were to call the police, he would be in the wrong as his dogs were what's classed as "at large" similar to the out of control laws in the UK, except here, and I was completely within my rights to pepper spray them, and he well knows that. I even mentioned that I did not go home and call animal control and report his address. He softened after I mentioned that. Frankly he and his dogs got off easy. His dogs weren't hit by a car out in the middle of the road, they weren't shot, they weren't injured in any way. We should all be so lucky when out dogs get away from us and run out in to the road out of control.


Good for you. And it's not as if it isn't the first time. Glad that he knows that you know. 
Sounds like an arrogant prick, in all honesty and not used to people challenging him.


----------



## O2.0

Jackie C said:


> not used to people challenging him.


The conversation definitely didn't go the way either of us expected. I seriously thought he was approaching me to apologize, and then when he started out by saying "were my dogs bothering you" I definitely thought an apology was forthcoming.
I really don't think he expected me to respond the way I did either. I most certainly was not going to apologize! But I was very polite. As I will say, so was he.

It was a very polite, awkward, unexpected standoff/confrontation I've had LOL!


----------



## Jackie C

O2.0 said:


> The conversation definitely didn't go the way either of us expected. I seriously thought he was approaching me to apologize, and then when he started out by saying "were my dogs bothering you" I definitely thought an apology was forthcoming.
> I really don't think he expected me to respond the way I did either. I most certainly was not going to apologize! But I was very polite. As I will say, so was he.
> 
> It was a very polite, awkward, unexpected standoff/confrontation I've had LOL!


I think _some_ men and_ some_ policemen like the power trip and don't expect confrontation. I would have liked to have seen him taken down a peg or two.


----------



## O2.0

Jackie C said:


> I would have liked to have seen him taken down a peg or two.


I didn't do that, nor would it have been my intention. 
I was pissed that he came out to confront me, especially when I was expecting an apology, but my intent was never to lash back or make him feel small. I can stand up for myself without knocking the other person down - years of therapy and learning to set healthy boundaries 

I'm totally over the whole thing now. I was still annoyed when I wrote the post last night, but today it's done. I don't feel like he was trying to be an butthole. I think he was feeling protective of his wee little ickums, and frankly as a fellow dog lover I get that.

We left it somewhat amicably, my intent was never to hurt his dogs and I feel like that point did come across to him. I'd like to think he too has calmed down and understands better where I'm coming from. I'm sure we will bump in to each other again and I fully anticipate it to be a friendly, polite encounter.

Which is actually a nice outcome if I sit and think about it. It's nice to know that two relative strangers can have a disagreement, handle it maturely, and then let it go and go on with life. 
Tis all good


----------



## lullabydream

@Boxer123 my eyebrows! Have succumbed to an Internet hack of many years... They need a good colouring so we will see later tonight if it works..

If I don't report back I will have resorted back to drowning my sorrows in....errrr..washing up liquid to hope it gets the dye out!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> @Boxer123 my eyebrows! Have succumbed to an Internet hack of many years... They need a good colouring so we will see later tonight if it works..
> 
> If I don't report back I will have resorted back to drowning my sorrows in....errrr..washing up liquid to hope it gets the dye out!


We need pictures please.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Why do I take my gardening gloves off to quickly do something delicate or fiddly, then forget to put them back on and only realise after I’ve been rummaging about in the dirt for ages?

It takes ages to get all the dirt from under my fingernails


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Why do I take my gardening gloves off to quickly do something delicate or fiddly, then forget to put them back on and only realise after I've been rummaging about in the dirt for ages?
> 
> It takes ages to get all the dirt from under my fingernails


I know the trick for that. Soap under the fingernails before you start. Scrape your nails over a bar of soap, making sure soap gets under every nail. Later when you wash your hands, the nails come completely clean with no effort. It is a miracle. (I tend to rub some into the cuticle area too, just for good measure).

I have two things to comment on today. As I was driving home from the grocery store a piece of cat hair was stuck to my nose tickling and tickling. I had sanitized my hands before taking my mask off (where the cat hair probably came from), and after, but I didn't dare swipe it off.

The worst part was I could actual SEE the hair out of the bottom of my eye as I drove along.









And then this: A few days ago there were trucks out on the road doing things to the telephone poles. You know how they do. Well what they did was install some kind of metal box up on the pole across the road from my my house. Now, when it rains, the rain drips off the tree above it onto the metal box and all night long I hear this loud metallic DRIP DRIP DRIP.

(Fortunately I won't have to suffer it much longer because guess what I BOUGHT A HOUSE! I am officially cleared for closing, I should have my date on Monday.)


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> I know the trick for that. Soap under the fingernails before you start. Scrape your nails over a bar of soap, making sure soap gets under every nail. Later when you wash your hands, the nails come completely clean with no effort. It is a miracle. (I tend to rub some into the cuticle area too, just for good measure).
> 
> I have two things to comment on today. As I was driving home from the grocery store a piece of cat hair was stuck to my nose tickling and tickling. I had sanitized my hands before taking my mask off (where the cat hair probably came from), and after, but I didn't dare swipe it off.
> 
> The worst part was I could actual SEE the hair out of the bottom of my eye as I drove along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this: A few days ago there were trucks out on the road doing things to the telephone poles. You know how they do. Well what they did was install some kind of metal box up on the pole across the road from my my house. Now, when it rains, the rain drips off the tree above it onto the metal box and all night long I hear this loud metallic DRIP DRIP DRIP.
> 
> (Fortunately I won't have to suffer it much longer because guess what I BOUGHT A HOUSE! I am officially cleared for closing, I should have my date on Monday.)


Even more annoying is I know the soap trick, but only think of it as I look down at my nails ingrained with dirt (again) 

Oh drips, I get it. Much like a ticking clock in a silent room - get on the last nerve and keep flicking it.

Any chance a bit of copious pruning might remove the drip source?

Congratulation on closing on your new house. Lots to keep you busy as you settle in but a nice feeling when you close the door that first night and finally fall into an armchair with a well earned tipple


----------



## SbanR

@lorilu Massive Congratulations on your house purchase!


----------



## Lurcherlad

The 2 separate comments from passersby “you’re doing a good job there - disgusting isn’t it, blah blah” as I was picking up litter and glass bottles from the playing field (having already filled one sack on my walk with Jack earlier).

It seemed to escape their notice that they could have picked up the rubbish they’d just walked past and put it in the bin by the exit. Especially the one who turned and pointed out and moaned about it.

My response was “well, nobody else will so instead of moaning about it I decided to do something about it - smiling sweetly


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Even more annoying is I know the soap trick, but only think of it as I look down at my nails ingrained with dirt (again)
> 
> Oh drips, I get it. Much like a ticking clock in a silent room - get on the last nerve and keep flicking it.
> 
> Any chance a bit of copious pruning might remove the drip source?
> 
> Congratulation on closing on your new house. Lots to keep you busy as you settle in but a nice feeling when you close the door that first night and finally fall into an armchair with a well earned tipple


Thank you! No, it's not my tree and it's high up besides. I an almost senior citizen with severe arthritis, I won't be climbing any trees any time soon. (though I used to love to climb trees) But yeah that metallic drip is annoying. I won't have to suffer it long though, now.

It's true about the soap trick it does take making it into a habit. You can keep a bar of soap with your gardening things, just for the purpose



SbanR said:


> @lorilu Massive Congratulations on your house purchase!


Thank you so much. I'm scared to death lol. I've lived in this apartment 22 years.


----------



## Boxer123

Celebrities are irritating me. Every time I turn the TV on there is a celebrity in their massive house promoting something and passing it off as raising money for charity. Actually you are self promoting. Do we really need boyzone to reform in the middle of a pandemic. Will this make the virus leave ?


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Celebrities are irritating me. Every time I turn the TV on there is a celebrity in their massive house promoting something and passing it off as raising money for charity. Actually you are self promoting. Do we really need boyzone to reform in the middle of a pandemic. Will this make the virus leave ?


Did see Johnny Vegas actually volunteering in his local community with food parcels, but obviously that didn't make nationwide news as its not that important is it in a pandemic! Or if it did, not mentioned often enough.

Have seen some celebs performing for free, then others 'pay per view'

Ed Sheran paying his staff, out of his own money.. Victoria Beckham worth more furlough her staff so she could get government grant to pay them.

Don't get me started on Richard Branson..

Yes I know most people with money, have it assets rather than anything but it's terrible really. I do think as you say @Boxer123 there is a lot of self promotion around by large celebs currently that honestly don't need it. I don't think they will be out of employment after this. Its struggling artists new on the circuit, lesser known, the actual venues, that house these people that are struggling. Especially smaller places.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Did see Johnny Vegas actually volunteering in his local community with food parcels, but obviously that didn't make nationwide news as its not that important is it in a pandemic! Or if it did, not mentioned often enough.
> 
> Have seen some celebs performing for free, then others 'pay per view'
> 
> Ed Sheran paying his staff, out of his own money.. Victoria Beckham worth more furlough her staff so she could get government grant to pay them.
> 
> Don't get me started on Richard Branson..
> 
> Yes I know most people with money, have it assets rather than anything but it's terrible really. I do think as you say @Boxer123 there is a lot of self promotion around by large celebs currently that honestly don't need it. I don't think they will be out of employment after this. Its struggling artists new on the circuit, lesser known, the actual venues, that house these people that are struggling. Especially smaller places.


There was another comedian I forget his name he applied to Asda but got turned down. No I didn't see Jonny Vagas as you say it doesn't make the papers. This morning it was two female celebs (don't know who) bravely set up a podcast.

I'm just not sure brave is the correct word. For me brave is those working in hospitals and care homes.

(Gets off soap box)


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> brave


Nope not brave to me either. Not news worthy to me either

It was Jason Manford who said he had applied for Tescos I think as a driver.

I don't know why but so many celebs suddenly on YouTube on my recommendations! I know some had YouTube channels barely touched more marketing, and I kind of get some of it but not all of it. Some have always interacted with their fans, I tend to watch comedians and Sarah Milican, Jimmy Carr are two I can think of. Not all those that sing though.

I do appreciate that some celebs have released their lives on platforms such as YouTube so people can enjoy them whilst in lockdown etc. Obviously if they are getting lots of hits, and get ads they make money off that.

I meant to say in my previous message, Boyzone are not the 'nicest' people in real life. My sisters ex worked with them loosely twice, and Stephen he liked and kept his feet on the ground but the others.. Nooo no no. Obviously that's very much an opinion.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Nope not brave to me either. Not news worthy to me either
> 
> It was Jason Manford who said he had applied for Tescos I think as a driver.
> 
> I don't know why but so many celebs suddenly on YouTube on my recommendations! I know some had YouTube channels barely touched more marketing, and I kind of get some of it but not all of it. Some have always interacted with their fans, I tend to watch comedians and Sarah Milican, Jimmy Carr are two I can think of. Not all those that sing though.
> 
> I do appreciate that some celebs have released their lives on platforms such as YouTube so people can enjoy them whilst in lockdown etc. Obviously if they are getting lots of hits, and get ads they make money off that.
> 
> I meant to say in my previous message, Boyzone are not the 'nicest' people in real life. My sisters ex worked with them loosely twice, and Stephen he liked and kept his feet on the ground but the others.. Nooo no no. Obviously that's very much an opinion.


Yes that was him bless he is now volunteering I believe.


----------



## Cully

I like Jason Manford. In fact I have a lot of respect for celebs who don't forget their roots, especially those from humble beginnings, who don't mind getting their hands dirty when the chips are down.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Holidays in the UK might be in short supply and resorts mobbed when freedom finally reins


----------



## Calvine

MollySmith said:


> Oh they sound tedious and very annoying. Maybe you need to cultivate some thistles or nettles


Or Deadly NIghtshade, or Poison Ivy?


----------



## Calvine

Nonnie said:


> I pick them for my rabbit, plus they are vital for wildlife, especially bees.
> 
> I hate sterile gardens. Mines wild and full of life.
> 
> One thing that does amuse me is this same neighbours hatred of the fact i allow wood pigeons to nest in my garden. They are constantly coming out and clapping if one lands anywhere near them.


They sound dreadful.


----------



## lullabydream

When your chihuahua gets accused of not being a chihuahua.. Not because she's a deer head and wouldn't meet the standard but because she's not got the body shape. Apparently she's way too thin, a proper chihuahua is stocky and has a very tiny head compared to their body... I call that an obese chi!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> When your chihuahua gets accused of not being a chihuahua.. Not because she's a deer head and wouldn't meet the standard but because she's not got the body shape. Apparently she's way too thin, a proper chihuahua is stocky and has a very tiny head compared to their body... I call that an obese chi!


How rude I do think people are very used to seeing chubby dogs these days.


----------



## Jesthar

The ITV Mental Health Awareness Week text message style adverts. :Jawdrop

Yes, it's a very important subject and a message I thoroughly support, but WHY did the have to make the 'blerp' sound when each message pops up sound JUST like a cat trying to bring up a hairball? I've started off the sofa to look for the pre-vomitee so many times...


----------



## SbanR

Jesthar said:


> The ITV Mental Health Awareness Week text message style adverts. :Jawdrop
> 
> Yes, it's a very important subject and a message I thoroughly support, but WHY did the have to make the 'blerp' sound when each message pops up sound JUST like a cat trying to bring up a hairball? I've started off the sofa to look for the pre-vomitee so many times...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

I can’t find my metal glue gun, loaded with No More Nails despite looking everywhere


----------



## Cully

Since lockdown started I've had my main window broken by council gardeners and am living with it boarded up for goodness knows how long it's going to take to get glass. I've had a flood in my kitchen because of rotten water pipes which should have been replaced years ago. And now the bloody pump on my shower has broken so I'm gonna have to stink until the council can fix it. Anything else? Might as well throw it all at me now


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> Since lockdown started I've had my main window broken by council gardeners and am living with it boarded up for goodness knows how long it's going to take to get glass. I've had a flood in my kitchen because of rotten water pipes which should have been replaced years ago. And now the bloody pump on my shower has broken so I'm gonna have to stink until the council can fix it. Anything else? Might as well throw it all at me now


It's never rains but pours, bless you!


----------



## ForestWomble

Right now, my printer. 
I put the paper in, click print - No paper warning comes up. Repeat this process a gazillion times until the printer finally realises that there is paper and starts to print. :Banghead


----------



## lullabydream

ForestWomble said:


> Right now, my printer.
> I put the paper in, click print - No paper warning comes up. Repeat this process a gazillion times until the printer finally realises that there is paper and starts to print. :Banghead


Mine does that for me only.. It hates me I swear.

Although my friend says her printer is playing upto and my OH usually sorts all computer problems so it will have to wait with lockdown!


----------



## lorilu

I hate summer. Incessant obsessive mowing all day long, (and since I am working from home, I NEVER get away from it) and smoky "camp fires" all night. The only time I can open my windows these days is early in the morning.

The main problem is the location of my home. I am at the height of land on the road, live on the second floor, and am exposed on all sides to other people's lawns and outdoor fire places, all their noise and smells.

My new house isn't like that. One of the reasons it was the right one for me. But I haven't had my closing yet, and before I can move in, there is work to be done, which I can't schedule, until I have had the closing. Some days I feel so desperate to get out of here I don't know how I can stand it. I am so close to getting out, but still ..still stuck with all this obnoxious noise and smoke.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just hang on to the day when you get to walk away for the last time


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Just hang on to the day when you get to walk away for the last time


Yeah but it doesn't really help. Knowing I'll be getting out doesn't change that my current living conditions are still intolerable, with the constant noise and constant smoke and having to keep the house shut up all the time. It's not nice for the cats either. It's stifling in here. And it's going to be another month before I can get out, even AFTER I close. There is work that needs to be done.


----------



## ForestWomble

@lorilu I have an idea how you feel, I am so desperate to get away from where I live as my neighbours make things a misery for me - I can't open my windows because of their smoking and their noise and they are breaking lockdown rules so I can't even take Bungo out much at all as I can't risk getting the virus. I've been practically climbing the walls lately I want out of here so badly. (Unfortuantly I have no idea when that'll be as nothing has come up yet )
That's all no help as such I know, but I just wanted you to know that your not alone in these feelings.

I hope everything goes smoothly for you and we'll have a PF house warming party for you


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> I can't find my metal glue gun, loaded with No More Nails despite looking everywhere


Found it at last!

But Caulk in it, not No More Nails - typical.

Another Wilko order going in for delivery 

Still, not all bad - found 2 bottles of Champagne in the shed - one now chilling in the fridge!


----------



## Cully

Well now I'm livid. A guy came to look at my not working shower on Monday. Said it was a problem with the pump and someone would be out Tuesday to fix it. Yesterday afternoon I rang to check they were still coming. No, it wont be until Wednesday. So I put everything back in my junk cupboard and got it out again this morning. 
Rang at midday to find he couldn't get the part but will DEFINITELY be out tomorrow. So now I've got to put everything back again and get it out (again) in the morning.:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Well now I'm livid. A guy came to look at my not working shower on Monday. Said it was a problem with the pump and someone would be out Tuesday to fix it. Yesterday afternoon I rang to check they were still coming. No, it wont be until Wednesday. So I put everything back in my junk cupboard and got it out again this morning.
> Rang at midday to find he couldn't get the part but will DEFINITELY be out tomorrow. So now I've got to put everything back again and get it out (again) in the morning.:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


What a pain in the neck. All paws crossed it's done tomorrow!

My annoyance today is that I was reading my book while I ate my salad at the table and splattered oil and vinegar dressing onto the pages of my book. It's a re-read of every 4 or 5 years, I wonder, in 5 years time when I come across those spots if I will remember this day!


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> What a pain in the neck. All paws crossed it's done tomorrow!
> 
> My annoyance today is that I was reading my book while I ate my salad at the table and splattered oil and vinegar dressing onto the pages of my book. It's a re-read of every 4 or 5 years, I wonder, in 5 years time when I come across those spots if I will remember this day!


I would think so. There are lots of little things happening at the moment which will bring back memories in the future. 
Thanks for the paws crossed. The repair man is supposed to be coming after lunch, so it's just a case of being patient.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A guy was working on a neighbour’s gutters so I asked if he’d quote to do mine (clean out, rub down and paint, plus the wooden soffits).

A week later (and after doing another neighbour’s) he eventually came over to look at the job, took my details and said he’d be in touch.

Two weeks later .... nothing.

It seems obvious to me he doesn’t want the job (probably because my conservatory makes access with just ladders tricky) but I just wish he had dropped me a text with even a lame excuse as to why he can’t do the job.

I’m tempted to pester him for a response one way or the other 

I’ll look for someone else who is more reliable with better manners to do the job.

It seems common practice to just ghost a potential customer rather than just be honest.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Lurcherlad said:


> A guy was working on a neighbour's gutters so I asked if he'd quote to do mine (clean out, rub down and paint, plus the wooden soffits).
> 
> A week later (and after doing another neighbour's) he eventually came over to look at the job, took my details and said he'd be in touch.
> 
> Two weeks later .... nothing.
> 
> It seems obvious to me he doesn't want the job (probably because my conservatory makes access with just ladders tricky) but I just wish he had dropped me a text with even a lame excuse as to why he can't do the job.
> 
> I'm tempted to pester him for a response one way or the other
> 
> I'll look for someone else who is more reliable with better manners to do the job.
> 
> It seems common practice to just ghost a potential customer rather than just be honest.


Send him a text that says 'looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday, as arranged'.
That'll give him a few minutes of sheer panic


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm tempted to pester him for a response one way or the other


It's possible he may be ill or isolating now. I would text and say you are puzzled/worried he hasn't been in touch and hope he remains well and look forward to hearing from him.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> Since lockdown started I've had my main window broken by council gardeners and am living with it boarded up for goodness knows how long it's going to take to get glass. I've had a flood in my kitchen because of rotten water pipes which should have been replaced years ago. And now the bloody pump on my shower has broken so I'm gonna have to stink until the council can fix it. Anything else? Might as well throw it all at me now


My printer suddenly informed me '' You have the wrong printhead''. This confuses me somewhat as I have not changed it; but I've had to buy a new one.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> It's possible he may be ill or isolating now. I would text and say you are puzzled/worried he hasn't been in touch and hope he remains well and look forward to hearing from him.


If isolating,he could still send a text. 
I've been fobbed off with one delaying tactic after another when the guy didn't want the job, very frustrating and annoying especially when it was a fairly urgent job


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> My printer suddenly informed me '' You have the wrong printhead''. This confuses me somewhat as I have not changed it; but I've had to buy a new one.


Several people came down to use our work printer the other night and couldnt get it going. One quick look and it told you it was out of toner (even an idiot like me could see the problem!). So then after I changed it I had to watch whilst a telephone directorys worth of paper was printed out and wasted. grrrr!:Shifty

Also annoyed today with people coughing. Patients who havent coughed all night seem to wait til Im standing over them before coughing right at me. What is that all about?:Bored
Also to the guy who was hacking his lungs up on the street yesterday morning then gobbed all over the pavement? you nasty!! *slap*:Yuck


----------



## Calvine

I hate the fact that the postmen in my area all throw rubber bands on the ground day after day. Almost every day I find one (sometimes two) on the doorstep. My neighbour's little boy picks them up and collects them on the handlebars of his tricycle - he's got thousands!. Why can't the postmen just put them in a pocket and take them back to where they came from to be re-used? Mystery.


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> I hate the fact that the postmen in my area all throw rubber bands on the ground day after day. Almost every day I find one (sometimes two) on the doorstep. *My neighbour's little boy picks them up and collects them on the handlebars of his tricycle - *he's got thousands!. Why can't the postmen just put them in a pocket and take them back to where they came from to be re-used? Mystery.


When we were kids my brother made a rubber band ball with found rubber bands. It was pretty big by the time he lost interest. Bigger than a baseball if I remember right.

I don't allow rubber bands in my house, one of my cats can't resist them. I have asked my boss not to give me piles of mail bundled in rubber bands, just put them loose in the container! She can't do it though she has to separate the mail into little rubber banded sections. Why I don't know, some ocd thing I guess. She does have... erm...control issues lol.

I try to get them all un-banded as soon as I bring them in the house, but I've missed one a time or two, (because boss uses so many!) which Queen Eva has quickly pointed out. Once I found her on the counter trying to pull one off a bundle with her claws and teeth. Snap! Snap!

Another time I found her with a loose one, have no idea how it got loose, but it made me sick to my stomach, thinking what if she had swallowed it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> I hate the fact that the postmen in my area all throw rubber bands on the ground day after day.


This used to annoy me too. When Adam was a puppy he had a weird obsession with rubber! He must of eaten countless rubber bands thanks to postmen....and a rubber glove!:Wideyed


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> When we were kids my brother made a rubber band ball with found rubber bands. It was pretty big by the time he lost interest. Bigger than a baseball if I remember right.
> 
> I don't allow rubber bands in my house, one of my cats can't resist them. I have asked my boss not to give me piles of mail bundled in rubber bands, just put them loose in the container! She can't do it though she has to separate the mail into little rubber banded sections. Why I don't know, some ocd thing I guess. She does have... erm...control issues lol.
> 
> I try to get them all un-banded as soon as I bring them in the house, but I've missed one a time or two, (because boss uses so many!) which Queen Eva has quickly pointed out. Once I found her on the counter trying to pull one off a bundle with her claws and teeth. Snap! Snap!
> 
> Another time I found her with a loose one, have no idea how it got loose, but it made me sick to my stomach, thinking what if she had swallowed it.


Yes, my neighbour's cat had problems after eating one; I always pick them up, sure if I didn't I'd be climbing over them!


----------



## margy

Iv'e just returned from shopping and couldn't believe what I saw in the car park. I know it's a hot sunny morning so I parked my car under a tree to keep it cool for when I return, there are quite a few trees to park under. Walking past 2 cars with men drivers sat in them, parked in full sun and had their engines running, obviously were waiting for someone who was shopping and they must have had their air con on. One was reading his paper!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Every morning the playing field nearby is festooned with piles of litter.....glass bottles, pizza boxes, cans, plastic bottles, gas canisters (the popular high of choice at the moment), etc.

Whilst filling a sack with litter and glass bottles over there this morning I noticed a family run past a pile of litter a number of times while they exercised. The mum gave me the thumbs up sign, presumably for my good work?

Then the dad stopped with his kids next to a load of gas canisters, stooped to pick something up, inspect it then chuck it back on the floor and walk away! Great lesson there 

I made a point of walking straight over and picking it and all the canisters up and putting in my litter bag! 

Another older woman had strode onto the field, photographed a pile of rubbish on her phone, then strode off. No doubt armed with evidence to back up a complaint. Shame she didn’t think to bring a bag with her and pick that lot up to plonk in the bin on the way out 

Why the people who laid yards of sticky tape on the basketball court some time yesterday, repainted all the lines then thought it a good idea to bundle up said tape and shove it, the empty paint tin and brush on top of the already overstuffed bin instead of taking it home with them?

I went home and got another bag so I could leave an empty bin for the local yoof to fill up during today instead of chucking their rubbish on the floor cos the bin was full!

And breathe .....


----------



## lorilu

People and their litter is a never ending source of disgust and despair to me. I just cannot comprehend the mentality. The trail I walk on daily has become a dump, litter and dog poop everywhere since this new breed of fake nature lover has developed due to stay at home orders. These people have never stepped foot in a forest before, but because they've been TOLD to stay home, suddenly they need to get out and "enjoy nature". There won't be much left of nature to enjoy, pretty soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Another older woman had strode onto the field, photographed a pile of rubbish on her phone, then strode off. No doubt armed with evidence to back up a complaint. * Shame she didn't think to bring a bag with her and pick that lot up to plonk in the bin on the way out*


Maybe she's like me can't bend very easy to pick things up.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> Another older woman had strode onto the field, photographed a pile of rubbish on her phone, then strode off. No doubt armed with evidence to back up a complaint.


Jeez! Straight home no doubt, to post that on her local ''Streetlife'' (complete with pix) and get lots of slaps on the back from her mates agreeing with her that it's awful but doing SFA about it. We had one on my local Streetlife, no kidding, he/she had posted photos of MUD (really small amounts) that boys had caused by walking home from playing football and not changing from boots to shoes before they went home. The poster admittedly got a lot of stick - people saying they could be doing far worse things than playing football etc. I remember some years back two of us going out hacking and my friend's mare did a pile (on the road, not the pavement, mind you), whereupon one of the locals asked her if she was going to clean it up. Like we always carry a spare shovel when we go out.
This obsession with filming everything is weird. Filming bullying, filming animals being abused . . . instead of helping, or at least trying to get help.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Calvine said:


> Jeez! Straight home no doubt, to post that on her local ''Streetlife'' (complete with pix) and get lots of slaps on the back from her mates agreeing with her that it's awful but doing SFA about it. We had one on my local Streetlife, no kidding, he/she had posted photos of MUD (really small amounts) that boys had caused by walking home from playing football and not changing from boots to shoes before they went home. The poster admittedly got a lot of stick - people saying they could be doing far worse things than playing football etc. I remember some years back two of us going out hacking and my friend's mare did a pile (on the road, not the pavement, mind you), whereupon one of the locals asked her if she was going to clean it up. Like we always carry a spare shovel when we go out.


Not a gardener, then.

My Grandad was out of the house in a flash (with his shovel) if the rag and bone man's horse left him a 'present'.


----------



## Calvine

Linda Weasel said:


> Not a gardener, then.
> 
> My Grandad was out of the house in a flash (with his shovel) if the rag and bone man's horse left him a 'present'.


Absolutely . . . people regularly ask if they can take a few bags from the muck heap.


----------



## lorilu

You know @Lurcherlad I used to pick up trash on the trail too. Up until covid I did. Now though, I don't know the health status of who has touched it last and I prefer not to handle it. Plus, and I'm thinking of this from what you described as well. if we keep picking up these disgusting people's trash, they are going to keep coming back and doing it again. Why not? The trash faeries pick it all up..it's magically gone so they can enjoy a pretty field again.

Maybe if they have to sit in their own filth they'll think twice? Maybe not.

I am leaving it now. I hate seeing it, but there is so much, I'd spend my whole walk picking up trash. I put sticks or rocks around the dog poop so I don't inadvertently step on it, that's all.

And I wrote a letter to the local paper.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> You know @Lurcherlad I used to pick up trash on the trail too. Up until covid I did. Now though, I don't know the health status of who has touched it last and I prefer not to handle it. Plus, and I'm thinking of this from what you described as well. if we keep picking up these disgusting people's trash, they are going to keep coming back and doing it again. Why not? The trash faeries pick it all up..it's magically gone so they can enjoy a pretty field again.
> 
> Maybe if they have to sit in their own filth they'll think twice? Maybe not.
> 
> I am leaving it now. I hate seeing it, but there is so much, I'd spend my whole walk picking up trash. I put sticks or rocks around the dog poop so I don't inadvertently step on it, that's all.
> 
> And I wrote a letter to the local paper.


I pass the basketball court on my way out or back from most walks so it's not going out of my way and I pass bins at all exits (most of which I got the Council to install when I got Jack as there was a distinct lack in the area).

I used to email the local Councillor to get the Council to send a team to pick up but it always took so long and they only did an 80% job anyway.

One day I just decided instead to email him and say instead of keep moaning/pestering I'd just take responsibility for that area and pick up the litter and empty that bin.

Having litter strewn around there spoils my enjoyment (and the risk from broken glass to animals and kids really bothers me). This way, I maintain it for myself, Jack, my son who plays football at the club and everyone else benefits by default 

I do protect my hands and wash them as soon as I get home. At the moment I also anti bac door handles, my keys, phone and Jack's lead just to be sure.

Unfortunately, the offenders seem happy to be surrounded by their own filth at the court so leaving it just means it will get worse.

I accept they don't care and will never change but as this area is on my route it's not that much of an effort for me.

I don't pick up everywhere else so methodically, but tend to carry a bag on most walks and now and then will blitz an area as I head home for my own satisfaction.

Most days I just do it without thinking - just lately though it's been exceptionally bad (because of Lockdown ) and I need a rant now and then!


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> You know @Lurcherlad I used to pick up trash on the trail too. Up until covid I did. Now though, I don't know the health status of who has touched it last and I prefer not to handle it. Plus, and I'm thinking of this from what you described as well. if we keep picking up these disgusting people's trash, they are going to keep coming back and doing it again. Why not? The trash faeries pick it all up..it's magically gone so they can enjoy a pretty field again.
> 
> Maybe if they have to sit in their own filth they'll think twice? Maybe not.
> 
> I am leaving it now. I hate seeing it, but there is so much, I'd spend my whole walk picking up trash. I put sticks or rocks around the dog poop so I don't inadvertently step on it, that's all.
> 
> And I wrote a letter to the local paper.


That's the problem - if someone is prepared to do it, the offenders will be happy to let you. It's the 'sense of entitlement ' that is so unbelievable.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> That's the problem - if someone is prepared to do it, the offenders will be happy to let you. It's the 'sense of entitlement ' that is so unbelievable.


But what's the alternative?

I think that way of thinking leads us all further along the downward spiral.

Just walk past increasing piles of rubbish every day because I can guarantee that's the reality - the offenders truly don't care and never will.

I do - so I deal with it - for my benefit mainly


----------



## catz4m8z

So dogs are being wound up by a bloke in the park opposite constantly whistling for his dog.:Shifty He was probably stupid enough to let it off lead. Not that I think dogs should always be on lead in parks but this one is tiny and opens directly onto a busy road (I only use it with long lines on the dogs).
It does annoy me when people treat dogs like humans and assume they wont ever run away or get hit by a car off lead just because they havent so far.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> I think that way of thinking l


What way of thinking are you referring to?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> What way of thinking are you referring to?


"if someone is prepared to do it"

IME most people think "it's not my rubbish so I'm going to walk on by (whilst complaining) .... it's not my job", etc.

Someone needs to do it.

The offenders won't.

The Council don't.

If I or one or two other locals don't either then we live with an increasing pile of rubbish in an otherwise beautiful spot.

I don't want to be dragged down into the pit with the scumbags


----------



## MollySmith

Being told to F off by dog walker who didn’t pick up her dog’s poo which lead to Molly eating it as I picked up her poo... cue a second sleepless night of dog squits... rowning


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> Being told to F off by dog walker who didn't pick up her dog's poo which lead to Molly eating it as I picked up her poo... cue a second sleepless night of dog squits... rowning


Unbelievable!


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Unbelievable!


I was with my husband who is very laid back and he was furious - did all the 'how dare you' - rather heroic! But still angry. I was going to offer her a poo bag. Worse, probably night number 2 with a squitty Molly.


----------



## lorilu

Everyone who mowed on WEDNESDAY is now mowing again today. One after the other. It goes on all day long. Heaven forbid a dandelion should poke it's head up eh? What is wrong with these people? They don't even USE their lawns, except as a place to mow. What is the obsession with cutting down every speck of grass like this?

The ones who only mow once a week mowed on Monday and Tuesday. Perhaps tomorrow I will have some peace.

I will be so happy when I am in my house, if I EVER get my closing date. It's taking forever. There are only two houses where I might be exposed to mowing noise and one has a very small back yard, a ramp in front so no grass, and the other is all driveway at the back, with a small patch of grass in front. Mine is actually the biggest yard and I intend to keep most of it wild. I'll be putting up privacy fence so there won't be any complaints about my untidy yard either.

Here I am exposed to the mowing habits of 8 other houses. And they are all obsessed. lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think I end up doing my lawn about once a fortnight at the moment. My excuse is it’s better for the grass to be longer when rain is scarce 

Reality is I can’t be bothered atm.

I have some gorgeous buttercups flowering at the moment, right in the middle of the lawn


----------



## MollySmith

I’m a No Mow May and goodness the lawn it looks like it! Apart from the very bald patch in the middle by the washing line ... it needs a comb over...


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> I think I end up doing my lawn about once a fortnight at the moment. My excuse is it's better for the grass to be longer when rain is scarce
> 
> Reality is I can't be bothered atm.
> 
> I have some gorgeous buttercups flowering at the moment, right in the middle of the lawn


Butter cups you say? I just happened to take these pictures on my hike this morning.


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> I'm a No Mow May and goodness the lawn it looks like it! Apart from the very bald patch in the middle by the washing line ... it needs a comb over...


My own personal yard looks like this right now. I rent, and my landlord has the obsessive mowing neighbor mow the bulk of this property but my own private part is happy in it's mowlessness. I imagine it must drive the guy crazy when he's over here to mow hahahaha!

PS obsessive mower number 4 has just started.........


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Having litter strewn around there spoils my enjoyment (and the risk from broken glass to animals and kids really bothers me).


Yes I am the same, and it's why I've always picked up, keeping a bag and some gloves in my pack at all times. But there is too much of it for me to cope with now, I wouldn't have a walk at all if I tried, plus I am trying to recover from a very serious flare of of my degenerative disc disease. I don't think my doctor would approve of a lot of bending and picking up of garbage, when she is trying so hard to help me. haha..

One time someone had dumped a large sheet of plate glass at the head of the trail. Of course it had shattered. I couldn't leave it there (this was a few years ago) and spent many hours crouched there picking up every sliver of glass. It really did take hours. Of course my usual plastic bag wouldn't cope with large shards of glass, but I had a fabric tote bag in the car as well, a gift from the pet food supply store I used to buy my raw cat food from. It held the glass, it was just big and sturdy enough.

I don't know what goes through the minds of people like that. Both the casual litter bugs with their food wrappers cigarette butts and used toilet paper scattered about, and also the type that would deliberately dump a plate of glass (this thing had to have been four feet across) on a woods trail.

I class litter bugs with child and animal abusers. And vets who declaw.


----------



## margy

There is an elderly gentleman who goes around our town most days picking up litter with a helping hand. He's accompanied by his little King Charles Spaniel and he got recognised in the local paper for his efforts in keeping the town litter free. I often see him out and about although not lately of course. I suppose he's missing being out and getting his daily exercise. He looked in his late 70's. I've definitely noticed more litter around since lock down.


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> There is an elderly gentleman who goes around our town most days picking up litter with a helping hand. He's accompanied by his little King Charles Spaniel and he got recognised in the local paper for his efforts in keeping the town litter free. I often see him out and about although not lately of course. I suppose he's missing being out and getting his daily exercise. He looked in his late 70's. I've definitely noticed more litter around since lock down.


That sounds like something I'd like to do, when I retire. Maybe I could borrow a neighbor's old dog to come with.


----------



## Guest

There is this one man with two large dogs that always has them off the lead at the park even though they make other dogs scared by their ferocious barking and bolting up to them
And running into them. 

I bodyblocked one of the dogs yesterday because Nova is scared of him and he yells out to me that his dog is okay.

Really? I told him multiple times now that Nova gets scared and he just laughs and calls them back but they don’t listen. Luckily I don’t see him often. So frickin annoying.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> "if someone is prepared to do it"
> 
> IME most people think "it's not my rubbish so I'm going to walk on by (whilst complaining) .... it's not my job", etc.
> 
> Someone needs to do it.
> 
> The offenders won't.
> 
> The Council don't.
> 
> If I or one or two other locals don't either then we live with an increasing pile of rubbish in an otherwise beautiful spot.
> 
> I don't want to be dragged down into the pit with the scumbags


I'm glad you do this. I wish more people did. I was before lockdown but I'm not going out very far to do it. Oddly there's less here than usual as we've had no cars and it seems to be people who park for the day who generate the most with takeout cups. I guess that may change but good on you, just wish everyone took responsibility, it does feel like it's worse. Iolo Williams is getting cross on Twitter about it.


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> My own personal yard looks like this right now. I rent, and my landlord has the obsessive mowing neighbor mow the bulk of this property but my own private part is happy in it's mowlessness. I imagine it must drive the guy crazy when he's over here to mow hahahaha!
> 
> PS obsessive mower number 4 has just started.........


How beautiful and lush is that!


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> I'm glad you do this. I wish more people did. I was before lockdown but I'm not going out very far to do it. Oddly there's less here than usual as we've had no cars and it seems to be people who park for the day who generate the most with takeout cups. I guess that may change but good on you, just wish everyone took responsibility, it does feel like it's worse. Iolo Williams is getting cross on Twitter about it.


Thankfully, more locals are joining in and I've seen a few new faces on litter patrol 

I'm horrified by the number of empty gas canisters left each day - such a dangerous way to get a brief high


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Thankfully, more locals are joining in and I've seen a few new faces on litter patrol
> 
> I'm horrified by the number of empty gas canisters left each day - such a dangerous way to get a brief high


The ripple effect! It's how Surfers Against Sewage and beach cleans began so who knows where it may lead


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m interested to know whether our Council have any staff on Furlough. If so, maybe they should be taken off and redeployed?

My OH is the Finance Manager at his company but has happily driven the van up to London to deliver materials to jobs when the driver went sick.

I’d say it’s reasonable to redeploy staff if necessary. The Council guys who empty the bins are pushed on a normal day to do their job properly (I’ll give them the benefit of the doubt and say they’re not being lazy or cutting out part of the round in order to finish early ) so at the moment they definitely need more doing that job.


----------



## Sandysmum

I've got my windows open on this lovely sunny day, and have suddenly become a magnet for flies and other flying things. A couple of massive bluebottles are flying round the room at the moment, buzzing so loud I've had to turn the tv up. Yes I know, it's just a silly first world problem, but it's driving me mad!!


----------



## lorilu

Oh dear I really am petty. But I have tried to keep it to myself. I keep getting these emails from my sister and also a friend with all the fun they are having during their "stay at home" (the sister does actually stay at home, the friend does not). Everything is so wonderful and positive and I am really happy for them, I am.

But I am having a very rough time right now with a terrible flare of the degenerative disc disease that has had me screaming in pain, weeks of pain medications, which of course colors everything else in my world with negativity. Started to get better, then it flared back up, it's the nature of the beast, I've been through it before, but it saps my energy of anything positive, all this endless pain.

Still no word on closing my home purchase, after being cleared to close by the lender 3 weeks ago, I've already paid my insurance premiums for the year, I am paying for a house I don't even own yet! It adds a lot more stress, because the place I'm living in is falling down around my ears and every time it rains or the wind blows I worry the roof will cave in or blow off. The leak in the sink is drippier than ever, and the mold and mildew now that it's hot and humid is unbearable.

Even after I close I still have to have work done before I can move in, and I worry it will be difficult to schedule because it is summer and contractors are very busy now.

I just want to get OUT of here, but it's taking months and is going to be even longer now. I don't doubt the house stress, and working from home adds to the pain and slowness of healing but it's all cumulative you know?

Then I get these chirpy messages from my friend and my sister and they want to know how I am too. I don't even want to read them any more, that's where my pettiness comes in. I am happy for them, but reading all this happiness just makes me more depressed. What a sad sick individual I am.

BUT I just can't bring myself to lay all this negativity on them so I just write back and tell them how happy I am that they are doing so well, even though they complain that I "never write".

(If they press me for details, they'll be sorry lol)

EDIT - sorry about all that but I had to let it out somewhere, so if it wasn't going to go to my sister and friend, it had to go out to (hopefully) caring strangers


----------



## SbanR

I hope today has been a better day for you @lorilu


----------



## lorilu

When I work from home I often have need to print things. I send them to the printer in my office. I make notes as I print so when I collect them later I know why I printed and what to do with it. I have asked my boss to just leave them in the printer, because then they stay in the order of my notes. She will not do it. No one else is using this printer. It's infuriating, to find the pile of printed items stacked on my desk, all in disarray, mixed in with mail and other things, never EVER in the order of my notes and I have to take the time to sort everything back out to line up with my notes. I have asked her to leave it alone and told her why. But she continues to move them. "Just trying to help" she says. I have told her it doesn't "help" in hinders. Deaf ears.


----------



## Jaf

Children. I live a long way from any neighbours and never hear adults voices or cars or music. Yet I can hear their bratty children screaming. I don’t understand how their parents put up with it. Don’t they go deaf? Also I believe badly behaved children will grow into worse teenagers since they’ve never been told “no”.

I’m inside, by the way, with my window closed. Even though it’s 30-something and I’d like to let some air in.


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> Children. I live a long way from any neighbours and never hear adults voices or cars or music. Yet I can hear their bratty children screaming. I don't understand how their parents put up with it. Don't they go deaf? Also I believe badly behaved children will grow into worse teenagers since they've never been told "no".
> 
> I'm inside, by the way, with my window closed. Even though it's 30-something and I'd like to let some air in.


I know what you mean, I've got a few screamers in my neighborhood too. but on the other hand I try to tell myself 1)at least they are playing outside and 2) home is where they should be able to yell and scream and play loudly. Better there than in public.

But it does grate.


----------



## Cully

@Jaf , I know it's frustrating but kids need to let off steam and if they can't run around a park kicking a ball then the only safe place is their gardens.
I've got very intolerant of kids the older I get. Much of the annoying way they behave I put down to poor discipline from the parents and being allowed to get away with too much. (Also very bad examples set by TV soaps etc. But that's just my opinion.)
If I know I cannot change something then I try to find a way to help me cope with whatever it is.
Shutting yourself indoors wont help and will just make you more resentful.
Is there anything you can do to dampen the noise. Fortunately I've got some wireless headphones so I can go into the garden and listen to whatever media I'm using indoors although that doesn't exactly help you I know.
I hope you can find something to help, even if it's just having a rant on here.


----------



## lorilu

Speaking of noise...I am working from home today because they are still staining in the lobby at work and the fumes are just so toxic. Today is a beautiful day, and the first day it's been cool enough to open the house up. Cats are out on the porch and I am working. My neighbor just across the yard, they are usually so quiet you barely know they are there. But someone is outside today, not sure what he is doing and he's got a radio on. Talk radio. It's not quite loud enough for me to hear the words, but it's like a mosquito buzzing in my ear, you know, it just keeps on and on and I can't concentrate on my work. It isn't loud enough to complain..or at least I feel like I'd be being a jerk if I complained, and they are usually so so quiet! Sometimes it fades away, as if he's gone in the house (he must have the thing attached to himself) and then it comes back.

Well probably not a radio, probably his cell phone set to some talk station. People don't use transistors any more do they?

If I shut the door I have to make the cats come in and I just can't bear to do it, they've been cooped up with the ac for days from the awful heat.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> @Jaf , I know it's frustrating but kids need to let off steam and if they can't run around a park kicking a ball then the only safe place is their gardens.
> I've got very intolerant of kids the older I get. Much of the annoying way they behave I put down to poor discipline from the parents and being allowed to get away with too much. (Also very bad examples set by TV soaps etc. But that's just my opinion.)
> If I know I cannot change something then I try to find a way to help me cope with whatever it is.
> Shutting yourself indoors wont help and will just make you more resentful.
> Is there anything you can do to dampen the noise. Fortunately I've got some wireless headphones so I can go into the garden and listen to whatever media I'm using indoors although that doesn't exactly help you I know.
> I hope you can find something to help, even if it's just having a rant on here.


I was a bit cross there wasn't I? Definitely helped to have a rant though. Normally it doesn't bother me much, it's not normally for 6 hours straight, maybe they had friends over.

It really made me laugh when the same family had a party and were playing the chicken song, on an accordion, and were all doing a dance!


----------



## Jason25

That decision you gotta make at night when it’s hot. Do you leave the window open and chance letting spiders in, or keep it shut and stay hot lol

when your toast pops up and goes cold before you butter it :Banghead

people not following the one way system in shops THEN EXPECT YOU TO MOVE OUT OF THEIR WAY!!!! :Finger


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> That decision you gotta make at night when it's hot. Do you leave the window open and chance letting spiders in, or keep it shut and stay hot lol
> 
> when your toast pops up and goes cold before you butter it :Banghead
> 
> people not following the one way system in shops THEN EXPECT YOU TO MOVE OUT OF THEIR WAY!!!! :Finger


I get some whoopers in the cottage but had to give in with the windows last night. I'm expecting them today.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I don’t worry about spiders.

It’s more the fact that if the windows are open the ratty little dog on the corner will be heard when it’s let out to bark countless times through the night 

Windows had to be open as it would have been stuffy and hot otherwise.

Either I slept heavy last night or it didn’t go out last night as I don’t remember hearing it - yay!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jason25 said:


> That decision you gotta make at night when it's hot. Do you leave the window open and chance letting spiders in, or keep it shut and stay hot lol


Once a room gets hot opening the windows is just letting hot air in.
If you keep your windows shut and the curtains closed before the sun get on them your room should stay cool all day.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I was a bit cross there wasn't I? Definitely helped to have a rant though. Normally it doesn't bother me much, it's not normally for 6 hours straight, maybe they had friends over.
> 
> It really made me laugh when the same family had a party and were playing the chicken song, on an accordion, and were all doing a dance!


It could have been one of the kids birthdays and that's why they were over excited. Glad you ended up having a laugh in the end.


----------



## margy

We had our lounge windows open while watching the tv last night, a lovely cool breeze was blowing in. Suddenly this awful pong came in, wood smoke. Next door decided to burn some logs. We had to close the windows and swelter or choke on their smoke. Maddening when people are inconsiderate.


----------



## O2.0

Using lockdown as an excuse for accidental litters. There are no accidental litters, just accidental matings. 
And don't say the pet you've had for 5 years didn't get neutered because of lockdown.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> We had our lounge windows open while watching the tv last night, a lovely cool breeze was blowing in. Suddenly this awful pong came in, wood smoke. Next door decided to burn some logs. We had to close the windows and swelter or choke on their smoke. Maddening when people are inconsiderate.


I love the smell of proper wood smoke. Not so much the next day smell though


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> We had our lounge windows open while watching the tv last night, a lovely cool breeze was blowing in. Suddenly this awful pong came in, wood smoke. Next door decided to burn some logs. We had to close the windows and swelter or choke on their smoke. Maddening when people are inconsiderate.


Nightly event here. On both sides. I will be so glad when I move, to not have that every night.


----------



## lorilu

People, loved ones or casual friends, either one, who constantly are demanding "news" or updates, when you are dealing with something bad. I do realize it's just their way of showing they care , at least I like to give them the benefit of the doubt, they "mean well" I guess, but the constant demands for details is burdensome and exhausting.

A simple "thinking of you" or even "I'm here if you need me" would suffice. Getting emails with barrages of questions, even, or especially AFTER sending an update ...it feels almost like an assault sometimes.


----------



## simplysardonic

O2.0 said:


> Using lockdown as an excuse for accidental litters. There are no accidental litters, just accidental matings.
> And don't say the pet you've had for 5 years didn't get neutered because of lockdown.


If only we could still rep, I'm so fed up of these 'accidents' & the excuses trotted out.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I'm here if you need me" would suffice. Getting emails with barrages of questions, even, or especially AFTER sending an update ...it feels almost like an assault


Post one update and just give a link to it for enquirer's to find themselves. Should cut down a lot of them.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Post one update and just give a link to it for enquirer's to find themselves. Should cut down a lot of them.


Thanks but, what do you mean a link? Oh wait, you mean social media? Nah I don't use it. I use e mail. But it wouldn't make any difference no matter how I do it. No matter what you tell people, there are some that are never satisfied and feel the need to ask five million questions. Mostly I ignore the questions, but it doesn't always work, some will KEEP ASKING if I don't answer until I just want to say "SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UUUUUP!!!!"

After writing that annoyance post it helped clear my head enough to find a possible solution. From now on I when I email an update to people I am going to add: "Thank you very much for caring and listening but please do not ask me any questions, I've given all the information I can at this time and will update more when I can." They can make of that what they will, this isn't about them.


----------



## Jaf

Tablets. I take tablets daily. I really, really appreciate the medicine. But though some are small and tasteless, others are huge and gross. Why do they bother using such a tiny amount of orange flavouring?!? It doesn’t help disguise the taste and the smell makes me feel sick.


----------



## Lurcherlad

My MIL’s toaster is too shallow for normal sized sliced bread so she cuts the top off every slice.

The small loaves fit perfectly and she has even bought one when her normal loaf was sold out, which saved the bother.

Yet she still insists on buying a normal loaf and moans about having to cut the tops off every slice every single time I see her! :Banghead

Having said that, she moans about lots of things over and over again but will not take the easy option that would remedy every single issue


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Tablets. I take tablets daily. I really, really appreciate the medicine. But though some are small and tasteless, others are huge and gross. Why do they bother using such a tiny amount of orange flavouring?!? It doesn't help disguise the taste and the smell makes me feel sick.


I remember watching a TV program a while ago about tablets that taste awful. Apparently a lot are made like that, with no attempt to disguise the horrible taste on purpose, to prevent them being accidentally taken by children (and pets).
The taste is so awful I can't imagine anyone mistaking them for sweets or treats.
I take 15+ a day so am used to the taste by now.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> I remember watching a TV program a while ago about tablets that taste awful. Apparently a lot are made like that, with no attempt to disguise the horrible taste on purpose, to prevent them being accidentally taken by children (and pets).
> The taste is so awful I can't imagine anyone mistaking them for sweets or treats.
> I take 15+ a day so am used to the taste by now.


Ah, well then it's my mum's fault! My mum told me once that as a child she loved aspirin. She would steal them and eat them like sweets. Thankfully they only ever had a couple in the cupboard!

Even paracetamol are dangerous, but they don't flavour them with vague orange-ness. I think it makes it worse.

I've been taking tablets for 20-odd years and sometimes I still resent having to take them. In my stupid and self-indulgent moments. Thank goodness for modern medicine eh @Cully love? Xx


----------



## ForestWomble

My petty annoyance today is my boiler, the water temperature keeps changing between hot and cold and never stays at one temperature for long.


----------



## lorilu

Why do people feel it is necessary to give excuses, usually long drawn out time wasting excuses, for why they couldn't answer a call? I don't really care why you didn't answer it, it's not my business. Just listen to my damn message before you call me back, you may not even need to call me back. Cell phones have ruined the world.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Ah, well then it's my mum's fault! My mum told me once that as a child she loved aspirin. She would steal them and eat them like sweets. Thankfully they only ever had a couple in the cupboard!
> 
> Even paracetamol are dangerous, but they don't flavour them with vague orange-ness. I think it makes it worse.
> 
> I've been taking tablets for 20-odd years and sometimes I still resent having to take them. In my stupid and self-indulgent moments. Thank goodness for modern medicine eh @Cully love? Xx


The 'childrens' aspirin used to be flavoured/sugar coated if I remember rightly. There wasn't the wide range of childrens medicines then so I think aspirin was probably used a lot. I think they were flavoured to make them acceptable for kids. I don't remember finding them nasty to take.

Have you ever licked a paracetamol? Or just held one in your mouth for a few seconds. Blaaagh! 
No self respecting cat would deliberately eat one. I dropped one on the floor once and Misty growled at it. And we have Calpol now, so children don't usually need paracetamol in tablet form.
Yes they are very dangerous if you take too many. But so are a lot of medicines.

I know, I hate pill popping several times a day but where would we be without them? I have one of those tablet organisers which I find very useful to help me remember when to take them. That is, providing I remember to look in the box:Banghead.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> The 'childrens' aspirin used to be flavoured/sugar coated if I remember rightly. There wasn't the wide range of childrens medicines then so I think aspirin was probably used a lot. I think they were flavoured to make them acceptable for kids. I don't remember finding them nasty to take.
> 
> Have you ever licked a paracetamol? Or just held one in your mouth for a few seconds. Blaaagh!
> No self respecting cat would deliberately eat one. I dropped one on the floor once and Misty growled at it. And we have Calpol now, so children don't usually need paracetamol in tablet form.
> Yes they are very dangerous if you take too many. But so are a lot of medicines.
> 
> I know, I hate pill popping several times a day but where would we be without them? I have one of those tablet organisers which I find very useful to help me remember when to take them. That is, providing I remember to look in the box:Banghead.


Yeah kids are lucky now. My mum had to crush up my tablets and put them in a spoonful of jam.

I don't blame Misty! Good girl, keeping safe. I'm paranoid about a cat getting at my meds, sometimes I drop one and panic until I find it.

I have a swallowing problem so tablets sometimes start to dissolve. Yucky yuck. I think I hate codeine the most but don't take that very often. I really ought to get a tablet organiser.


----------



## SusieRainbow

On the tablet topic, now everything is blisterpacked why do they make them so hard to pop out ? I squeeze and press, the tablet suddenly shoots across the ktchen and I'm scared stiff Bobby will just gulp them down n a flash, he's so greedy ! I take about 10 a day divided into 3 lots and fnd it a real pain !
I bought a little gadget to help me pop them out but it only works if they're big enough and not right on the edge of the strip.:Banghead


----------



## Cully

Oh I feel your pain @SusieRainbow ,blister packs are a nightmare. I either end up splitting the tablet in half or cutting my finger on the foil. I hate them. So much easier if we could still get them in a bottle. Well, that is before they invented child proof caps. Oh, and on that topic, how is anyone expected to open a bottle of bleach these days:Banghead.


----------



## Cully

Ah @Jaf ,i take a swig of water then throw all 5 tablets down in one go followed by more water lol.


----------



## MilleD

ForestWomble said:


> My petty annoyance today is my boiler, the water temperature keeps changing between hot and cold and never stays at one temperature for long.


You might have a problem with the heat exchanger.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Ah @Jaf ,i take a swig of water then throw all 5 tablets down in one go followed by more water lol.


My gran was an expert at swallowing a handful of tablets in one go. You're getting there Cully


----------



## Sandysmum

I've just spent ages trying to open a tub of Bold pods. What a performance, pulling one side then the other, wedging the fingers of one hand under the lid and pulling with the other , breaking nails, saying a lot of naughty words!! It's not only Bold packs that are almost impossible to open, a lot of other packaging is too. The worst I've found are the Princes tuna or salmon fillers. They have a cardboard cover, then a tight plastic wrap fitting over the top half of the tin to about half way down ( I have to use a knife to get the damn thing off,) then and only then do you get to the ring pull. And while I'm at it, why are ring pulls so difficult to actually pull up now.

Before anyone says anything, yes, I am getting on a bit so I should expect a few problems, and I accept that. But I've seen younger people struggle with packaging. I think that in their rush to make everything child proof, manufacturers have forgotten about those of us, old and young, who have dexterity problems.


----------



## ForestWomble

What is it with all this child-proof packaging these days anyway?


----------



## SusieRainbow

ForestWomble said:


> What is it with all this child-proof packaging these days anyway?


It really is coming to something when you have to ask the grand-kds to open them for you !


----------



## lorilu

When you write out the check wrong to your roofer and he calls and asks you to meet him when he comes back into town later in the evening to give him another. I am waiting for him to call me to tell me he's in town so I can drive up to my house quick and give him a new check.

I feel bad because he must have gone right to the bank and they wouldn't take it because I messed it up.

But mainly I feel annoyed with myself because I can't relax and take off my day clothes until it's done.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The pull tab on Jack’s Butchers trays are so tiny it’s hard to get a good grip and the lid rarely comes off in one piece! 

Much like most packaging I find


----------



## Cully

Pull tabs and peel back lids are lethal, like those on sardines. I've had loads of cuts from them over the years, one very deep needing stitches.
And cooked ham etc where you are supposed to simply peel back the corner:Banghead. After a few futile seconds I get brutal with a knife. Much more satisfying.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Pull tabs and peel back lids are lethal, like those on sardines. I've had loads of cuts from them over the years, one very deep needing stitches.
> And cooked ham etc where you are supposed to simply peel back the corner:Banghead. After a few futile seconds I get brutal with a knife. Much more satisfying.


I agree on both.... I hate the peel back cans, like you I've cut myself more than once and I've give up trying to open a peal back ham packaging.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> What is it with all this child-proof packaging these days anyway?





SusieRainbow said:


> It really is coming to something when you have to ask the grand-kds to open them for you !


It would be they first time I've resorted to a screwdriver or the pliers to get one off and had to find another jar to put them in.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Pull tabs and peel back lids are lethal, like those on sardines. I've had loads of cuts from them over the years, one very deep needing stitches.
> And cooked ham etc where you are supposed to simply peel back the corner:Banghead. After a few futile seconds I get brutal with a knife. Much more satisfying.


I too resort to a knife on peel back covers.
On pull rings, I used to slip the handle of a teaspoon through the ring and lever back. Now I have a little gadget that does the job more comfortably (I got it from a high street shop that sold aids. I'm sure you can find similar on Amazon)


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> I too resort to a knife on peel back covers.
> On pull rings, I used to slip the handle of a teaspoon through the ring and lever back. Now I have a little gadget that does the job more comfortably (I got it from a high street shop that sold aids. I'm sure you can find similar on Amazon)


What! And be beaten by a bit of tin? :JawdropSome of the lids are *so* hard to peel back, especially Canagan and Wainrights. You need super strong wrists to pull those back without severing an artery.


----------



## mrs phas

Carrying on with ring pulls
Why do so many break as soon as you start to peel the lid back
Meaning you have to get the tin opener out anyway
Talking of tin openers, I overhead a teenager asking, I presume his mum, how to use a butterfly can opener, it made me wonder what they would do when confronted with the old fashioned, wicked scythe lever ones of my youth


----------



## Cully

The butterfly openers are no good for sardines, they get stuck when you come to a corner. I expect a lot of people use electric openers these days.


----------



## Nonnie

Another problem with ring pulls is that its hard to fully empty the can sometimes (depending on contents) as it gets stuck under the little rim.


----------



## Siskin

Nonnie said:


> Another problem with ring pulls is that its hard to fully empty the can sometimes (depending on contents) as it gets stuck under the little rim.


Oh yes, not being able to get everything out of the tin drives me bonkers


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> After writing that annoyance post it helped clear my head enough to find a possible solution. From now on I when I email an update to people I am going to add: "Thank you very much for caring and listening but please do not ask me any questions, I've given all the information I can at this time and will update more when I can." They can make of that what they will, this isn't about them.


By the way, I have done this.  I have said verbally it to people who call too. My gosh. I try to tell someone (verbally) what's going on and I constantly get interrupted with question or opinions. Finally I just stop speaking and when the other person run down I say "Please stop interrupting me and asking me questions and let me tell it in my own way. I have limited energy to devote to you or anyone else except my sister. I appreciate that you care, but I can't give you every detail..


----------



## mrs phas

Cully said:


> The butterfly openers are no good for sardines, they get stuck when you come to a corner. I expect a lot of people use electric openers these days.


I'm old enough to remember them having keys


----------



## Cully

I really bugs me when someone sends you a link, and when you open it, within seconds you are prevented from looking at the contents unless you agree to their terms, usually about privacy. Newspapers are amongst the worst I've come cross.
Why do they do this? Most of the time I just close the window, annoyed that I cant read something which interested me.


----------



## ForestWomble

mrs phas said:


> I'm old enough to remember them having keys


I remember the keys, I used to love turning the key and watching the little bit of tin curling around it.


----------



## Cully

mrs phas said:


> I'm old enough to remember them having keys


Yes, when you had to push a teaspoon through the key to turn it or it opened all skewiff spilling any sauce contents.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> I remember the keys, I used to love turning the key and watching the little bit of tin curling around it.


Some cans of corned beef still have keys. 
What can be annoying is when you go to open the can you find the key has vanished


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Some cans of corned beef still have keys.
> What can be annoying is when you go to open the can you find the key has vanished


Yes, I remember that happening, not having a key.

I also remember something breaking and being left with a partly opened tin at times.


----------



## Nonnie

Danish ham still comes with a key, depending on which brand you get.


----------



## SbanR

mrs phas said:


> I'm old enough to remember them having keys


You still have them on corn beef tins


----------



## Nonnie

The people on my local community FB page that moan about the 'wrong type of rubbish' being put in the public litter bins.


----------



## lorilu

Well this one doesn't particularity annoy me, in fact it gave me quite a big laugh, but someone else is certainly going to be continually annoyed. I work for a small municipality and one of my hats is administering to parking enforcement. Yesterday i received an angry letter from a vehicle owner who had just received delinquent notices for hundreds of dollars in unpaid parking tickets, all 10 years old or over, and he doesn't live in our city and has never been here.

After some investigation it turns out that he has purchased a customized license plate with the word TEST. Our officers have always used "test" in the parameter to test the hand held ticket writers, little computers that scan the registration and look up the information. These days, since I've been in my position that is, these "test" tickets are submitted to me for voiding, but apparently back in the day, no one bothered to void them so there were all these open "test" tickets floating around. And once this vehicle owner registered his vehicle under the new plate, it triggered the delinquent process!

But what's really funny is, when I called and told him my deductions and that I would close the tickets, he said ours wasn't the only municipality that sent him all these delinquent tickets.

I have asked our Lieutenant to devise a new test word for the officers to use, but has it occurred to this guy that this is going to continue to happen? All over this state, there are parking ticket officers using the word test to test their ticket writers.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> The people on my local community FB page that moan about the 'wrong type of rubbish' being put in the public litter bins.


For goodness sake! 

I'm just grateful when others have picked up and deposited the bagful by the bin. I then put them into large black sacks and leave them and any recycling bagfuls out by the road on bin day. This takes a bit of pressure off the poor guy emptying the litter/dog bins having to deal with a huge pile instead of one bag at each location.

I was surprised to learn, however, that the Council have cut his day in half, finishing at 12 as it's "too dangerous when the public are out and about". At a time when the litter has multiplied by about 1000% (and bins are in the open air) I find that very odd tbh.

I'm reusing my Asda delivery carrier bags for litter picking and I do try to use a separate one for plastic/cans (and/or or a recycling bag from home) and one for glass. I can then take the glass home to put out with mine for recycling (bin men probably think I'm an alcoholic ).


----------



## Nonnie

Lurcherlad said:


> For goodness sake!
> 
> .


Tell me about it!

The actual problem is that we have quite old fashioned bins - they have been in situ since before i was born and have no lids (they are sort of these weird concrete type ones). The foxes get into them - its a rural area, we have wildlife.

The VERY middle class locals have an issue with anyone putting anything that had food it in, food (obviously), nappies etc into the bins as it gets pulled out. The most recent case contained the persons name and address, and they have collected the rubbish and dumped it in their doorstep!

The parish councils will fork out for loads of free poo bins (the recreation ground has no less than 5 dispensers and its really small), signs telling people not to put food in bins (god forbid you use a bin for the purpose for which it is intended!) but not a sodding lid!


----------



## Happy Paws2

A Lad over road is driving me mad he must be about 17 and since lockdown he has had almost a complete gym delivered which he puts out on the drive nearly everyday. OK nothing wrong with that but he has the big heavy weight bar sort the ones they do the jerk with and everytime he lifts it when it comes down he drops it with such a bang it bounces back in the air, so far today him and a mate have been out there for a couple of hours and my head has starting to pound again. :Banghead


----------



## simplysardonic

Now that they're back, going straight to the top of my list of things that annoy me- tourists!

I'd forgotten how much I detest them, their children, their dogs, the rubbish they leave.


----------



## O2.0

People assuming my motivations. 
We're in a messy debate locally about opening schools in the fall or continuing some sort of online version of it. 
I want schools to reopen with precautions and adjustments for those who can't attend safely. I feel it is what is best for the children in our community. Many of them live in high poverty, in unsafe homes. School is a safe, clean, predictable place for them with adults who care. 

There's another group who does not want schools to reopen (totally understandably). But what's getting to me is their attacks on those of us who do. 
- We only care about the economy. 
- We don't understand the science, or think covid-19 is a hoax. 
- (My personal favorite) We didn't really want to be parents to begin with and we just want to dump our kids back on the schools. 

I'm practicing 'the best response is no response' but good grief!


----------



## puppuccino

Passive aggressive rants on local Facebook groups. Just talk to your neighbours rather than hinting to everyone else that you dislike them. It's so childish.


----------



## Nonnie

Buying something on Amazon, and then it going on a lightening deal for considerable less the day after its delivered.

People that use the phrase 'you look tired' in order to insult you and suggest you look like shit, but wrapping it up in fake sincerity.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Buying something on Amazon, and then it going on a lightening deal for considerable less the day after its delivered.
> 
> People that use the phrase 'you look tired' in order to insult you and suggest you look like shit, but wrapping it up in fake sincerity.


In my old school we had learning walks where your teaching was given to stars and a wish. My feedback was once that I looked tired. Well yes after a seven week term I am quite tired


----------



## Nonnie

Boxer123 said:


> In my old school we had learning walks where your teaching was given to stars and a wish. My feedback was once that I looked tired. Well yes after a seven week term I am quite tired


I really hate it. Id actually rather be told i look like im 10 years older than i actually am, than have someone pretend they are being nice, when they are actually being the complete opposite.

Ive got to the point where i call people out on it now. Ive become really blunt in my old age. I detest people that hint, beat around the bush, makes suggestions but never actually say something out right, and those that expect you to read between the lines constantly.


----------



## Sandysmum

Nonnie said:


> Buying something on Amazon, and then it going on a lightening deal for considerable less the day after its delivered.


I agree with that one. The alternative is hanging on to see if the price goes down, only to find it's gone up instead, I've done that a few times 

The other thing that really annoys me about Amazon is the amount of packing they use. I ordered a new grab stick, like a thin litter picky up thing. I was surprised, (although I suppose I shouldn't have been really.) when a box turned up that was big enough to hid a small child in. So I opened it up and started pulling out reams of packing paper, only to find nothing in the huge box! It was only when I tipped the box up to move it that a long, slim cardboard box fell out. Yep it was my grabber, in a fully functional plain box of its own, which they could have sent as it was. WHY do they insist on over packaging when it's not needed???!!!


----------



## O2.0

Nonnie said:


> People that use the phrase 'you look tired' in order to insult you and suggest you look like shit, but wrapping it up in fake sincerity.


Ha ha! I have a few friends who I can say "Jesus, you look like shit, what's the matter with you?!" Everyone else I say nothing. If they offer information about being tired or not feeling well, I may say something, but even then it's a minefield.

You can use it the other way too. People who fake sick to get out of things - Them: "Oh I've been so sick, thanks for covering for me!" Me: "Huh, you don't look sick at all." Or "Yeah, you look really hung over."


----------



## catz4m8z

Nonnie said:


> Buying something on Amazon, and then it going on a lightening deal for considerable less the day after its delivered.


or waiting in all day for an Amazon delivery only to find out its been delayed and now has no delivery date at all.


jetsmum said:


> The other thing that really annoys me about Amazon is the amount of packing they use.


Props to whoever 'packs' my 10kg bags of dog biscuits from Amazon though.....they just slap a label on the actual bag!!LOL

Well, today started off annoying when I opened the back door and was gassed by the neighbor burning some really foul smelling rubbish. Then internet stopped working for several hours. Once that finally got going again a load of workmen rocked up outside and started ripping apart the street outside my house!:Wideyed Its so loud I can feel the vibrations through my feet like a mini earthquake!:Nailbiting
I feel that today is going to be a write off!


----------



## Nonnie

Anyone who owns an Alexa.

My neighbour has one, as do the people who live directly behind me. All i hear all day (apart from the constant barking bloody dogs) is Alexa this, or Alexa that.

Drives me up the wall.


----------



## StormyThai

Passive aggressiveness


----------



## Jaf

Nonnie said:


> Anyone who owns an Alexa.
> 
> My neighbour has one, as do the people who live directly behind me. All i hear all day (apart from the constant barking bloody dogs) is Alexa this, or Alexa that.
> 
> Drives me up the wall.


Maybe you should shout "Alexa buy 100 toilet rolls" or something!


----------



## SusieRainbow

the over use and misuse of the term 'hate' . To me hate is a very strong term but I see it every day in the wrong context concerning some minor annoyance or dislike.
There's enough genuine hate in the world wthout bandying the word about unnecessarily.


----------



## Nonnie

Jaf said:


> Maybe you should shout "Alexa buy 100 toilet rolls" or something!


My neighbours buggered off the weekend. Might see if he has left it on and just start yelling random stuff through the paper thin walls.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> My neighbours buggered off the weekend. Might see if he has left it on and just start yelling random stuff through the paper thin walls.


Is Alexa capable of putting the bath plug in and turning a tap on?


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> Ha ha! I have a few friends who I can say "Jesus, you look like shit, what's the matter with you?!" Everyone else I say nothing. If they offer information about being tired or not feeling well, I may say something, but even then it's a minefield.
> 
> You can use it the other way too. People who fake sick to get out of things - Them: "Oh I've been so sick, thanks for covering for me!" Me: "Huh, you don't look sick at all." Or "Yeah, you look really hung over."


lol


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> Maybe you should shout "Alexa buy 100 toilet rolls" or something!


HAHAHAHA! I love that!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Maybe you should shout "Alexa buy 100 toilet rolls" or something!


"Alexa, please order 5cwt of manure to be delivered on my doorstep."


----------



## Jaf

Toothpaste caps. One of those twist off types, it’s really hard to get on/ off. I’m not leaving the cap off so I struggle with it every time. Grrrr.


----------



## Cully

Ooh yes, they are too small to grip with fingers. Why do they make them like that?


----------



## margy

jetsmum said:


> I've got my windows open on this lovely sunny day, and have suddenly become a magnet for flies and other flying things. A couple of massive bluebottles are flying round the room at the moment, buzzing so loud I've had to turn the tv up. Yes I know, it's just a silly first world problem, but it's driving me mad!!


Ditto, I daren't open my door or immediately you hear the buzzing of a Bluebottle the flipping things drive me to despair. I keep the tin of fly spray next to me. In fact I've bought one of those door screens, the sort that reminds me of the sixties when we went on holiday in a caravan there was a one on the door. Strips of coloured plastic, seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> Ditto, I daren't open my door or immediately you hear the buzzing of a Bluebottle the flipping things drive me to despair. I keep the tin of fly spray next to me. In fact I've bought one of those door screens, the sort that reminds me of the sixties when we went on holiday in a caravan there was a one on the door. Strips of coloured plastic, seems to be doing the trick.


We get a lot of buzzing things come into our static van during the summer particularly wasps and occasionally hornets and of course, plenty of flies. I managed to find a really nice beaded door screen which looks like hanging crystals which twinkle when the sun shines on them. Also very effective at keeping the buzzy things out. Couldn't quite bring myself to buy the coloured plastic strip ones, they remind me too much of my childhood


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> Ditto, I daren't open my door or immediately you hear the buzzing of a Bluebottle the flipping things drive me to despair.


yup, I cant stand the fly invasion every summer either. I have voile taped to the windows, a voile curtain at my back door and another one to the rest of the house and still they get in!:Shifty


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> yup, I cant stand the fly invasion every summer either. I have voile taped to the windows, a voile curtain at my back door and another one to the rest of the house and still they get in!:Shifty


In the US homes automatically come with screens in the windows and often, screen doors in the doorways.


----------



## Cully

I've noticed I don't get nearly so many insects visiting since I started using Indorex household flea spray. I spray the carpet and furnishings every year and it deters them. I actually watched after I had just finished spraying as a wasp flew in, travelled about 3 feet inside, did a U turn and flew straight out again!!


----------



## catz4m8z

Annoying neighbour has gone for the hat trick.
1. he was up late last night letting fire crackers off in his kitchen (yes, I know that probably wasnt what it was...but apparently to firework phobic dogs it sounds the same.)
2. he gassed my entire house with the smell of weed.
3. he is out burning rubbish in the garden again.

You'd think with all the stanky weed floating about Id be more relaxed about it but Im still hoping a plane falls on his head!:Shifty


----------



## catz4m8z

ok...so electricity supplier is annoying me today. This is an ongoing thing that has been worrying me into an early grave for the last several months.
First I get a bill for £4500 (am now paying £400 a month in leccy bills which is really pinching), then have my payment plan changed to say Im underpaying and owe them a further £2800!!:Wideyed Then plan somehow becomes locked out like that.
Have spent hours first in the online chat then talking to actual people (customer service who referred to billing dept who referred to specialists who referred to managers who.....) to try and get it sorted. Its the same story everytime where I have to explain everything from the start to each person who initially tells me my bill is correct until I point out I couldnt of used £2800 of leccy in 3 mths at which point they tell me that it is crazy but they cant seem to fix it!:Banghead
Finally spoke to someone today who 'apparently' sorted it and they now owe me £1500!!:Jawdrop Im pretty sure that isnt correct either but a manager is phoning me back on Friday to double check things. Whole thing is a giant cluster****!!

so.....loooooong ass rant over with!:Shy


----------



## The Wild Bunch

catz4m8z said:


> ok...so electricity supplier is annoying me today. This is an ongoing thing that has been worrying me into an early grave for the last several months.
> First I get a bill for £4500 (am now paying £400 a month in leccy bills which is really pinching), then have my payment plan changed to say Im underpaying and owe them a further £2800!!:Wideyed Then plan somehow becomes locked out like that.
> Have spent hours first in the online chat then talking to actual people (customer service who referred to billing dept who referred to specialists who referred to managers who.....) to try and get it sorted. Its the same story everytime where I have to explain everything from the start to each person who initially tells me my bill is correct until I point out I couldnt of used £2800 of leccy in 3 mths at which point they tell me that it is crazy but they cant seem to fix it!:Banghead
> Finally spoke to someone today who 'apparently' sorted it and they now owe me £1500!!:Jawdrop Im pretty sure that isnt correct either but a manager is phoning me back on Friday to double check things. Whole thing is a giant cluster****!!
> 
> so.....loooooong ass rant over with!:Shy


That's not a petty thing though, that's pretty serious and could put you in serious financial hardship. Is there not an ombudsman or somebody that you can complain to? I am guessing it is their mistake, and a huge one at that. You deserve a massive refund and some kind of gift/reward by way of an apology


----------



## lorilu

When people hear you bought a house...they want to unload all their unwanted (mostly junk) furniture on you that they can't be bothered to dispose of.

Okay okay, maybe sometimes the intent is generosity...but if you could see some of the things being pushed on me...you might wonder. 

PS so far my answer is "Oh thank you for thinking of me! I won't really know if I can use it until I'm moved in and settled, so I'll let you know"


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> ok...so electricity supplier is annoying me today. This is an ongoing thing that has been worrying me into an early grave for the last several months.
> First I get a bill for £4500 (am now paying £400 a month in leccy bills which is really pinching), then have my payment plan changed to say Im underpaying and owe them a further £2800!!:Wideyed Then plan somehow becomes locked out like that.
> Have spent hours first in the online chat then talking to actual people (customer service who referred to billing dept who referred to specialists who referred to managers who.....) to try and get it sorted. Its the same story everytime where I have to explain everything from the start to each person who initially tells me my bill is correct until I point out I couldnt of used £2800 of leccy in 3 mths at which point they tell me that it is crazy but they cant seem to fix it!:Banghead
> Finally spoke to someone today who 'apparently' sorted it and they now owe me £1500!!:Jawdrop Im pretty sure that isnt correct either but a manager is phoning me back on Friday to double check things. Whole thing is a giant cluster****!!
> 
> so.....loooooong ass rant over with!:Shy


Speak to the Ombudsman


----------



## Cully

Don't know if anyone remembers but a few years ago someone was mortified to receive a leccy bill for thousands. Turns out, when it was finally investigated, the poor chap had received the bill for Durham cathedral!!!


----------



## catz4m8z

The Wild Bunch said:


> That's not a petty thing though, that's pretty serious and could put you in serious financial hardship. Is there not an ombudsman or somebody that you can complain to? I am guessing it is their mistake, and a huge one at that. You deserve a massive refund and some kind of gift/reward by way of an apology


TBH Im pretty sure the first bill for £4500 was correct!:Shy I hadnt had my meter read in over 10yrs and it was actually double the estimated readings, I also worked it out to be about that much. Thats all on me and it sucks, but Its my fault for not getting the meter checked.
Its the £2800 that I cant account for...likewise I cant account for why they now think they owe me over a grand. I might have to go to the ombudsman if I cant get it sorted out.(on the plus side I now know how expensive to run everything in my house is as Ive become obssessed!LOL:Hilarious).


----------



## Lurcherlad

Being woken by DH’s car alarm going off at 1am - having to run downstairs to get the key (nearly fell over Jack sprawled out on the floor cos it’s muggy here tonight) - turned alarm off and relocked car, now can’t sleep! 

DH didn’t hear a thing (it probably woke whole street) but stirred as I got back upstairs and wondered why I was messing about locking his car


----------



## Cully

My electric oven which has a useless temperature dial. It doesn't go up in small increments but sweeps from 150 to 200, so it's guess work what temp it's at. Not a huge problem for most cooking but it's no wonder my cakes always burn as temp is critical:Banghead.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> My electric oven which has a useless temperature dial. It doesn't go up in small increments but sweeps from 150 to 200, so it's guess work what temp it's at. Not a huge problem for most cooking but it's no wonder my cakes always burn as temp is critical:Banghead.


I just cook everything at 200 no matter what the recipes or packets say! (could explain why my cakes always suck!!)


----------



## Nonnie

Companies that mark packages as dispatched within a short space of time from the order placement, when all they have in fact done is assign a parcel number so thats its in the system to prevent you cancelling your order, which you have every legal right to do.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Nonnie said:


> Companies that mark packages as dispatched within a short space of time from the order placement, when all they have in fact done is assign a parcel number so thats its in the system to prevent you cancelling your order, which you have every legal right to do.


Don't even get me started. Just ordered a pair of boots from groupon (sucker) but accidentally ordered 2 pairs. Tried to edit order but their page was down. Contacted their 'customer services' (that's a laugh as well) and they said they unfortunately couldn't do anything because the order was despatched.


----------



## Nonnie

Linda Weasel said:


> Don't even get me started. Just ordered a pair of boots from groupon (sucker) but accidentally ordered 2 pairs. Tried to edit order but their page was down. Contacted their 'customer services' (that's a laugh as well) and they said they unfortunately couldn't do anything because the order was despatched.


They know damn well that half of us wont send stuff back as its just too much hassle.

Not just that though, its also that they mark as dispatched but it still take forever to get delivered.


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> I just cook everything at 200 no matter what the recipes or packets say! (could explain why my cakes always suck!!)


Me too. Once I start to smell whatever's in the oven, I go and check. If it's not quite done, it's usually only a few minutes.


----------



## lorilu

test test


----------



## lorilu

The next person who feels compelled to tell me how well THEY coped with the stress they perceive me to be over reacting to is going to get a punch in the nose. I am not interested in all these stories about moving and house buying that always start out with how much more horrible it was for the speaker, and then how wonderfully they managed to cope with it. They are not me and have no idea of my circumstances and I am sick of it and them.

Well I won't punch them really. I will do what I did yesterday when yet another story was being started. I simply shook my head and walked away from the conversation.

Practical advice I am happy to listen to. Stories of amazing feats over un-scalable hurdles I am not.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> The next person who feels compelled to tell me how well THEY coped with the stress they perceive me to be over reacting to is going to get a punch in the nose.


well, they do say moving house is one of the most stressful things you can do....(sorry, I'll get my coat!LOL). Everybody copes with stress differently and what might stress someone out wont even register for someone else. Its dumb to compare...but, hopefully you can get some practical advice too!

In my ongoing saga with British Gas...after charging me £4500, then £2400 Ive checked my account today and Im apparently in credit for £2800!! Seriously are they just pulling numbers out of a hat at this point!!?:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> well, they do say moving house is one of the most stressful things you can do....(sorry, I'll get my coat!LOL). Everybody copes with stress differently and what might stress someone out wont even register for someone else. Its dumb to compare...but, hopefully you can get some practical advice too!
> 
> In my ongoing saga with British Gas...after charging me £4500, then £2400 Ive checked my account today and Im apparently in credit for £2800!! Seriously are they just pulling numbers out of a hat at this point!!?:Banghead


Get the credit refunded then switch supplier - quick!


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Companies that mark packages as dispatched within a short space of time from the order placement, when all they have in fact done is assign a parcel number so thats its in the system to prevent you cancelling your order, which you have every legal right to do.


I've just had the opposite. Huge banner across their site saying that dispatch was 3-5 weeks, then 4 days later telling us it would be delivered next day.........it was live plants for a pond not yet dug


----------



## rona

That I can post but not on the Advert on PF thread.............Weird


----------



## lorilu

rona said:


> That I can post but not on the Advert on PF thread.............Weird


Same here


----------



## catz4m8z

arrggghhh! Just phoned British Gas to let them know they recorded my day and night meter readings the wrong way round. They told me they would fix it (before I got disconnected)...just checked now and not only havent they fixed it but it looks like all my meter readings for this year have vanished as well!!:Bangheadrowning
Going to have to phone an ombudsman after I finish work as Im worried the next time I have to phone them they might accidently blow my house up!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not checking the size before adding to delivery order ....












What a plonker! That won't last me long


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Not checking the size before adding to delivery order ....
> 
> View attachment 445671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a plonker! That won't last me long


So annoying when you get something tiny.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> So annoying when you get something tiny.


Phase not to be used whilst dating.. It doesn't often go down well!


----------



## Guest

The HUGE adverts on PF......


----------



## margy

My dripping shower head, especially at night. Waiting for the plumber to come and fit a new shower{he can't repair it}. Been waiting a month for him fit me in.


----------



## Dave S

A neighbour who moved in last December and is taking over the road with all their cars and vans, some with no tax or MOT, at present it's down to 2 vans and 4 cars and there are only 3 in the household.
Unfortunately parking is quite limited around here and no tax or MOT is not a police matter.


----------



## Nonnie

My neighbour who leaves for work between 5-5.30 am and insists on having his VERY loud motorbike running for about 5 minutes before he actually buggers off.

I dont care that im already up, it makes everything vibrate.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Dave S said:


> A neighbour who moved in last December and is taking over the road with all their cars and vans, some with no tax or MOT, at present it's down to 2 vans and 4 cars and there are only 3 in the household.
> Unfortunately parking is quite limited around here and no tax or MOT is not a police matter.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> A neighbour who moved in last December and is taking over the road with all their cars and vans, some with no tax or MOT, at present it's down to 2 vans and 4 cars and there are only 3 in the household.
> Unfortunately parking is quite limited around here and no tax or MOT is not a police matter.


I'm amazed that no tax isn't a police matter, surely if a vehicle is kept on the road without a valid tax it IS a police matter. If you SORN a vehicle you are supposed to keep it off the road in your driveway or whatever.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> A neighbour who moved in last December and is taking over the road with all their cars and vans, some with no tax or MOT, at present it's down to 2 vans and 4 cars and there are only 3 in the household.
> Unfortunately parking is quite limited around here and no tax or MOT is not a police matter.


You can report the cars on gov.uk online and they will deal with.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> My neighbour who leaves for work between 5-5.30 am and insists on having his VERY loud motorbike running for about 5 minutes before he actually buggers off.
> 
> I dont care that im already up, it makes everything vibrate.


I have a similar neighbour. The son sits and runs his engine with loud exhaust for ages, he is always tinkering with old cars and just bought a foreign car with a noisy exhaust which he sits and revs periodically or drives to night work arriving back 0530 and waking the whole street


----------



## Nonnie

Lurcherlad said:


> I have a similar neighbour. The son sits and runs his engine with loud exhaust for ages, he is always tinkering with old cars and just bought a foreign car with a noisy exhaust which he sits and revs periodically or drives to night work arriving back 0530 and waking the whole street


I must admit to a deep hatred of my neighbour.

He is a townie, and he moved to a lovely, VERY quiet area (when i go to bed at 9pm all i can hear is sparrows, sheep and cows - unless he is around and staying up late) and he insists on acting like he is still living in one and moans about the peace and quiet. Pounding music, home cinema system etc. The walls are so think you can hear every step he takes, every switch he flicks, every phone call he makes.

Plus he is a gobby, racist, homophobic and aggressive.


----------



## Dave S

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 445700


Done that twice on one of their cars - several months apart but nothing ever happens.


----------



## lullabydream

Dave S said:


> A neighbour who moved in last December and is taking over the road with all their cars and vans, some with no tax or MOT, at present it's down to 2 vans and 4 cars and there are only 3 in the household.
> Unfortunately parking is quite limited around here and no tax or MOT is not a police matter.


I have a similiar neighbour to this, we live in a street with nightmare parking. 
He's been reported and moves his vehicles in the day time to block the street in the evening, night time. 
He's been taking advantage of the lax of MOTs. Not sure about tax without tax discs anymore it's hard to know, but gets prosecuted at least every 6 months that I know about for driving with the wrong insurance. 
Obviously buying cars, selling them on far out weighs the benefits to him.. He seems to be buying and selling anything and everything too.
He also claims to be a plumber... I wouldn't trust him.


----------



## Boxer123

I know it’s probably the way the BBC report that I’m grumpy with not the actual people but all I see is;

The government should pay for my two week quarantine
Why aren’t they doing more to help me lose weight £50 bike scheme isn’t enough
Stamp duty holiday I’ve already paid I want a refund

I do think we need to start taking a little responsibility for ourselves or the country will go bankrupt.


----------



## margy

I live in a cul-de-sac where parking is also a nightmare. I've parked in the same spot for 30years, anyone can park there but most of the neighbours are considerate and know that I park there, plus most of them have drives. I can't get near my house because of it's position, so park as close as I can. It's very annoying to come home and find someone is parked there. When I retire and don't need my car for work I've decided to give my car up and get a taxi or the bus. I just can't be bothered with the aggravation.


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> I have a similiar neighbour to this, we live in a street with nightmare parking.
> He's been reported and moves his vehicles in the day time to block the street in the evening, night time.
> He's been taking advantage of the lax of MOTs. Not sure about tax without tax discs anymore it's hard to know, but gets prosecuted at least every 6 months that I know about for driving with the wrong insurance.
> Obviously buying cars, selling them on far out weighs the benefits to him.. He seems to be buying and selling anything and everything too.
> He also claims to be a plumber... I wouldn't trust him.


There's an Apple app called Vehicle Smart that you can use to check tax on a car. Allmthat is needed ismthe number plate. There must be similar apps for androids.


----------



## Dave S

lullabydream said:


> He's been taking advantage of the lax of MOTs. Not sure about tax without tax discs anymore it's hard to know, but gets prosecuted at least every 6 months that I know about for driving with the wrong insurance.


Try here
https://vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/?_ga=2.54589224.2051467614.1587886305-796000696.1585915050

for tax and mot enquiries.


----------



## lullabydream

Dave S said:


> Try here
> https://vehicleenquiry.service.gov.uk/?_ga=2.54589224.2051467614.1587886305-796000696.1585915050
> 
> for tax and mot enquiries.


Currently with lax MOTs, this has come from the neighbours own mouth is it worth looking into it. I think he's definitely being reported as the cars keep mysteriously disappear during the daytime now. So I think as you say nothing is being done about it.

To be honest the worse bit as we live on a narrow terrace street the worse bit is he's working on the cars in the street and shrapnel is flying everywhere. It's caused us to have two flat tires, we can't say for definite but my husband presumes so, another couple of people have said the same in not so nice a tone to him. His response was you shouldn't park outside my house.. You take what's available here. The irony he's got garage space he rents, 30 seconds walk away filled with junk. I don't know if it's got electric but other garages have as other people who rent the garages seem to work on their cars there.

I might start being more proactive, and if they get numerous reports more might be done.


----------



## Cully

margy said:


> My dripping shower head, especially at night. Waiting for the plumber to come and fit a new shower{he can't repair it}. Been waiting a month for him fit me in.


That doesn't sound right. Can you remove the shower head and look at the washer. If it's damaged or lost then that's the problem so just replace the washer. 
My sister had the same happen to her and the plumber was just trying to con her into buying a whole new shower. 
Your guy might be 100% genuine but I've been ripped off too many times and am inclined to be cynical.


----------



## lorilu

Nonnie said:


> My neighbour who leaves for work between 5-5.30 am and insists on having his VERY loud motorbike running for about 5 minutes before he actually buggers off.
> 
> I dont care that im already up, it makes everything vibrate.


I've had a few neighbors like that over the years. In this thread I see a lot of complaints about noise.

So many of us are sensitive to all this intrusive obnoxious unnecessary noise.

Some people are oblivious. I have a friend like that, she never notices any external noises or smells, when we're hiking together for instance. She loves this one place to hike that allows four-wheelers (ATVs) in summer and snow mobiles in winter. I hate hiking there because of the noise and smells, even if we are on the other side of the park I am bothered. She doesn't even notice it. I won't meet her there any more.

And some seem to revel in it. And of those who revel, I always wonder. Do they KNOW they are disturbing people and enjoy knowing it? Or has it never occurred to them that they are disturbing people? Or do the realize it, but just don't care? (as opposed to enjoying it)


----------



## margy

Cully said:


> That doesn't sound right. Can you remove the shower head and look at the washer. If it's damaged or lost then that's the problem so just replace the washer.
> My sister had the same happen to her and the plumber was just trying to con her into buying a whole new shower.
> Your guy might be 100% genuine but I've been ripped off too many times and am inclined to be cynical.


He took the plate of the wall, and tried to order the part but couldn't get it. He fitted the shower around 6 years ago when he modernised our bathroom. It's over our bath and plumbed into the wall. He's done loads of jobs for us so I know he's genuine. But I know what you mean, I'm very suspicious of people unless I know them to be honest.


----------



## Cully

margy said:


> He took the plate of the wall, and tried to order the part but couldn't get it. He fitted the shower around 6 years ago when he modernised our bathroom. It's over our bath and plumbed into the wall. He's done loads of jobs for us so I know he's genuine. But I know what you mean, I'm very suspicious of people unless I know them to be honest.


Well if he's been waiting for the part because of covid then I can understand. I had to wait for 10 weeks after the gardener smashed my window and it couldn't be replaced as the glaziers weren't making glass during lockdown. Had to live with a board instead of a window all that time, so barely any daylight to speak of. 
Hope you don't have to wait much longer. At least I expect you can take a bath if need be.


----------



## Sandysmum

margy said:


> My dripping shower head, especially at night. Waiting for the plumber to come and fit a new shower{he can't repair it}. Been waiting a month for him fit me in.


Your mention of showers just reminded me how much my shower annoys me! It's impossible to get the temperature right. The numbers on the dial serve no purpose at all. What makes it worse is that I can't turn it on without actually getting in the bath, so it's pot luck whether I get frozen or scalded. I'm going to have to replace it, soon, but I hope I don't get any problems getting it fitted!


----------



## Cully

jetsmum said:


> Your mention of showers just reminded me how much my shower annoys me! It's impossible to get the temperature right. The numbers on the dial serve no purpose at all. What makes it worse is that I can't turn it on without actually getting in the bath, so it's pot luck whether I get frozen or scalded. I'm going to have to replace it, soon, but I hope I don't get any problems getting it fitted!


I had to get my shower replaced recently for the same reason. It wasn't regulating the temperature so like you, I would either get scalded or frozen but never the correct temp. 
I've now got one which has something on it (sorry for being vague) that prevents the temperature from getting dangerously hot.
Hope it doesn't take too long to get your replaced. I had it done during lockdown so it took longer than it would otherwise.


----------



## Jesthar

E-mails/documents where people have never heard of the tab key, so they resort to adding spaces to get data to line up. I usually want to put that information into a spreadsheet, so the first thing I have to do is put it into something else and remove all the spaces...


----------



## margy

Adverts suddenly appearing on PF


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sky has fiddled with the menus


----------



## lorilu

UURRGGHH. When I shop now, to save some work on sanitizing, I often leave non perishables in the grocery bags downstairs for a few days before bring them up. I know other people do similar. WARNING. Remember the key words NON PERISHABLES.

The last couple days I kept smelling something "funny" down there. Just now I was down there moving some things to put in my car to bring up to my house and I found a bag with both rotting apples and cherries covered in fuzz. I am so mad! I can't afford to throw food away, and how on earth did I forget I bought cherries? It must have been at least 2-3 weeks ago judging by the state of them.


----------



## lorilu

Shag carpeting or rugs. Seems to be coming back in vogue. I've been shopping for some area rugs for my new house, I was planning to leave the hardwood floors uncovered, but realized Mazy cat needs a soft surface to play on. She's 16 with arthritis but still loves to run and flop and do somersaults.

I want green rugs, but so far all I've been able to find in green are shag. I didn't like it then and I don't like it now.


----------



## LinznMilly

Roadworks. :Shifty 

They're resurfacing the road in my street. I'm set back from the street, in an alleyway, Windows and doors shut - and I can still hear them. I've resorted to putting Classical music on to drown out the noise.  :Bag


----------



## catz4m8z

Roadworks are incredibly annoying...but get you!! classical (I would of gone with Iron Maiden!)



British Gas are still driving me into an early grave. After giving them 72hrs to fix their system (as requested) Ive checked today and they have completely lost all the actual meter readings Ive ever provided.:Rage All I have left are the totally wrong estimated ones, which means......
Im back to exactly where I was when all this drama and stress started!!:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Bangheadrowningrowningrowningunchunchunch:Inpain:Rage:Rage:Rage


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> Roadworks are incredibly annoying...but get you!! classical (I would of gone with Iron Maiden!)


Classical wouldn't be my first choice, and gets on my nerves after about an hour, (I've turned it off for now) but I find it difficult to concentrate with my preferred playlist as I tend to sing along to the songs. Typing this would start off making sense, and then I'd go on to autopilot and suddenly you're reading the lyrics to the song I just happen to be listening to at the time. :Hilarious



> British Gas are still driving me into an early grave. After giving them 72hrs to fix their system (as requested) Ive checked today and they have completely lost all the actual meter readings Ive ever provided.:Rage All I have left are the totally wrong estimated ones, which means......
> Im back to exactly where I was when all this drama and stress started!!:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Bangheadrowningrowningrowningunchunchunch:Inpain:Rage:Rage:Rage


What a nightmare! :Banghead  They should pay you for sticking with them as long as you have. :Wideyed


----------



## Cully

@catz4m8z Just thinking of your British Gas problems and how you're feeling.


----------



## lorilu

Moving. Maybe if I moved every year or so like so many people do this wouldn't be the awful gut wrenching terrifying thing it is. But I haven't moved since 1992. My homelessness in 1998 and subsequently moving into this apartment doesn't count. I had nothing then but the clothes on my back and 2 six year old cats (who were more used to a bit of chaos in their lives) and was in survival mode. This....buying a house has me practically paralyzed in terror and stress and anxiety. Mainly over the cats. I hate what is about to happen to them. Their entire world turned upside down after living a quite peaceful life..all their lives, here.

They are more precious to me than anything, their comfort and happiness more important than anything, and I can't stand it.


----------



## LinznMilly

lorilu said:


> Moving. Maybe if I moved every year or so like so many people do this wouldn't be the awful gut wrenching terrifying thing it is. But I haven't moved since 1992. My homelessness in 1998 and subsequently moving into this apartment doesn't count. I had nothing then but the clothes on my back and 2 six year old cats (who were more used to a bit of chaos in their lives) and was in survival mode. This....buying a house has me practically paralyzed in terror and stress and anxiety. Mainly over the cats. I hate what is about to happen to them. Their entire world turned upside down after living a quite peaceful life..all their lives, here.
> 
> They are more precious to me than anything, their comfort and happiness more important than anything, and I can't stand it.


If it's any consolation, my mum was in the same situation about five weeks ago. She has two cats, and, like yours, they'd spent all their lives in the same place. They spent the first two days behind the settee, but just 5 weeks later, they're all happily settled into their new home.

I'm sure your cats will be the same.


----------



## lorilu

LinznMilly said:


> If it's any consolation, my mum was in the same situation about five weeks ago. She has two cats, and, like yours, they'd spent all their lives in the same place. They spent the first two days behind the settee, but just 5 weeks later, they're all happily settled into their new home.
> 
> I'm sure your cats will be the same.


Thank you.


----------



## Cully

@lorilu As long as they are able to feel the new place is just as much their home as it is yours they will be fine.
In new surroundings they will look to you for familiarity. I've heard of people who are so busy making the new home comfortable for themselves they forget the animals need to be part of it too, and find as soon as they move the familiar scratch posts, beds, toys boxes etc into the new home they soon settle. And I feel sure that this is something you will be eager to do asap.
It's the disruption that's upsetting (for all concerned) so the sooner it looks and smells like home the better. Keep routines the same as far as possible. Take time to continue the games they love to play with you. Who cares if you have to live with unpacked boxes for a while, certainly not the cats.
I won't dare to tell you to stop worrying, but just remember that moving home is, worldwide, one of the most stressful times of your life, so you're not alone in feeling super anxious.


----------



## catz4m8z

LinznMilly said:


> Classical wouldn't be my first choice, and gets on my nerves after about an hour, (I've turned it off for now) but I find it difficult to concentrate with my preferred playlist as I tend to sing along to the songs.
> 
> What a nightmare! :Banghead  They should pay you for sticking with them as long as you have. :Wideyed


yup, I cant listen to songs and concentrate on something else either. One song I have bookmarked on Youtube that I use alot (coz their is a 10hr looped version!) is something called Daniels Joik that I found whilst randomly wandering through Got Talent clips....its a song without words!

As for British Gas I cant wait til I leave them at this point. They have now worked out that I owe them thousands of pounds (TBH what I calculated myself was within £100 of their numbers:Shy). Luckily I have awesome family members to come to the rescue as Id much rather owe them the money then British f*****g Gas!


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> They are more precious to me than anything, their comfort and happiness more important than anything, and I can't stand it.


sorry to hear you are so stressed @lorilu . I know I would hate to be moving house (been in mine over 20 yrs!). Cats are adaptable though, they will probably adjust before you know it.


----------



## Cully

I don't watch many films as I can very rarely watch until the end. However, there are 4 films I would really like to watch tonight. And yes, they are all on at the same time:Banghead.


----------



## catz4m8z

OMG just seen the scariest thing at the vets.:Wideyed
A family was in with a young black cat (looked like it was about 6mths old). Did they have it in a carrier?? nope. It was in the waiting room swinging from the arms of a little boy who couldnt of been more then 5! I think he was dangling it coz he couldnt hold it properly.
Then whilst I was waiting for the family to produce a carrier they just opened the door and wandered out (vet on the corner of a busy A road) and off home! Cat still dangling from tiny childs arms!:Nailbiting
(props to the cat though....it was super chilled just hanging there!:Hilarious:Banghead).


----------



## Guest

Judgemental and offensive people get to me. I have to really meditate and think it trough and get some therapy before answering to them.
Wasps nest. It ruined my week. I'm afraid of wasps so I wasn't able to continnue my work. I had to do other things at work place. It's good that I had those other things to do, but at the begining of this week I was stressed out because winter is coming and I have a deadline.


----------



## Boxer123

lorilu said:


> Moving. Maybe if I moved every year or so like so many people do this wouldn't be the awful gut wrenching terrifying thing it is. But I haven't moved since 1992. My homelessness in 1998 and subsequently moving into this apartment doesn't count. I had nothing then but the clothes on my back and 2 six year old cats (who were more used to a bit of chaos in their lives) and was in survival mode. This....buying a house has me practically paralyzed in terror and stress and anxiety. Mainly over the cats. I hate what is about to happen to them. Their entire world turned upside down after living a quite peaceful life..all their lives, here.
> 
> They are more precious to me than anything, their comfort and happiness more important than anything, and I can't stand it.


I have moved quite a few times but still get very anxious about moving. Don't forget it's on the top 3 most stressful things you can do so be kind to yourself: They day before I moved here I spent literally the whole day crying. I was worried I was leaving my lily behind. In the end someone told me to open the doors and call her and she would come.

As for the boys I was very worried about them. They settled in very quickly. In fact as soon as the sofa came in sox got in it and went to sleep.


----------



## catz4m8z

Very petty thing annoying me today.....that I cant see the people over the backs swimming pool!
Im not a pervert, honestly. I dont want to see my neighbours in their pool! Its just that I can hear a pump and splashing, and smell chlorine, and Im really curious as to what sort of a pool you could have in a 10ft by 20ft garden.
*mutters* stupid giant hedge in the way.....:Shifty

yup, Im nosey...I admit it.:Woot


----------



## Lurcherlad

We had one of these when my son was younger (with a floating chlorine holder to keep it clean).

Great fun! 

I used to come home from shopping, strip off to my undies and straight in to cool off (not overlooked btw)


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Great fun!


looks like it! It probably is one those.
I just really wanna see it.:Shy The gardens round here are so small that if you put a 'big ticket item' in one it takes over the entire garden. Seen plenty of gazebo/gardens and trampoline/gardens but Ive not yet seen a pool/garden!:Wideyed:Woot


----------



## Lurcherlad

I lifted a bag of cement awkwardly and hurt my back yesterday 

Now, apart from the pain, I can’t get on with the jobs I had planned.

Frustrating!


----------



## Calvine

margy said:


> I live in a cul-de-sac where parking is also a nightmare. I've parked in the same spot for 30years, anyone can park there but most of the neighbours are considerate and know that I park there, plus most of them have drives. I can't get near my house because of it's position, so park as close as I can. It's very annoying to come home and find someone is parked there. When I retire and don't need my car for work I've decided to give my car up and get a taxi or the bus. I just can't be bothered with the aggravation.


Even with residents' parking, it's a nightmare here, added to which they are now building a Lidl with a school ON TOP OF IT. It will have a tiny car park. So they are having to extend the residents' parking hours (which of course will increase the cost). There are several car club schemes now (Zip Car, Enterprise etc) where you pay an annual fee and then by the hour when using. Problem is, there's no guarantee the car near you would be available when you wanted it, say for a vet visit at a specific time).


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> Moving. Maybe if I moved every year or so like so many people do this wouldn't be the awful gut wrenching terrifying thing it is. But I haven't moved since 1992. My homelessness in 1998 and subsequently moving into this apartment doesn't count. I had nothing then but the clothes on my back and 2 six year old cats (who were more used to a bit of chaos in their lives) and was in survival mode. This....buying a house has me practically paralyzed in terror and stress and anxiety. Mainly over the cats. I hate what is about to happen to them. Their entire world turned upside down after living a quite peaceful life..all their lives, here.
> 
> They are more precious to me than anything, their comfort and happiness more important than anything, and I can't stand it.


 A friend of mine lived in Twickenham with her two cats until they were ten. She works for a big multi-national company and was promoted and sent to Chicago and from there she went to Finland and is now in Belgium (or was last I heard - she may have moved again). The cats have moved with her each time, and according to the emails and photos, are as happy as can be, now aged 16/17. Don't worry, they will be happy just to be with you.:Cat


----------



## lorilu

I'll tell you what I find annoying, downright infuriating. The way websites are designed these days with these other pages that drop down as you move your mouse across the page. Even this forum has that "feature". Go ahead and try it. Just kind of run your mouse across the green banner there.

I was in a Home Depot website and I could not read the info on the item I was looking at, there were so many of these drop down things as I moved my mouse. They all do it now, Amazon included. Is there some trick that I am missing here?


----------



## ForestWomble

Right now the fact that I'm still no where near being able to move home.
I started looking at the beginning of 2016 and I'm no nearer now as I was then


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Right now the fact that I'm still no where near being able to move home.
> I started looking at the beginning of 2016 and I'm no nearer now as I was then


So frustrating for you 

We're hoping to move in the next year or two, once OH has retired, and I'll be glad to see the back of the road/area tbh.

Quite a few new families have moved in (replacing the older folk who have passed away) and it's so much noisier now.

More cars, barking dogs and screaming kids as well as almost constant construction and diy projects on the go and a lot more inconsiderate behaviour all round.

The area's going down the pan imo.


----------



## Jason25

Dubbed films where the words doesn’t sync up with their mouths. Drives me mad I can’t watch them lol


----------



## Cully

Watching live things like news reports where the screen freezes, or they lose sound. We're used to it happening with overseas reports and it's understandable. But why does it happen so much at home? You'd think that any technical blips would have been ironed out by now.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> So frustrating for you
> 
> We're hoping to move in the next year or two, once OH has retired, and I'll be glad to see the back of the road/area tbh.
> 
> Quite a few new families have moved in (replacing the older folk who have passed away) and it's so much noisier now.
> 
> More cars, barking dogs and screaming kids as well as almost constant construction and diy projects on the go and a lot more inconsiderate behaviour all round.
> 
> The area's going down the pan imo.


I know what you mean, we've had a lot of changes around here, not for the better, and it's not the place I moved to originally anymore

Hope you get your move and it goes smoothly for you and your OH.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> I know what you mean, we've had a lot of changes around here, not for the better, and it's not the place I moved to originally anymore
> 
> Hope you get your move and it goes smoothly for you and your OH.


Be nice if we're all happily ensconced in our new peaceful abodes eventually!


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Be nice if we're all happily ensconced in our new peaceful abodes eventually!


 Yes it would.

Must say I am genuinely happy for everyone that is or has moved lately, but I keep thinking what about me! lol I'd like some of that good luck please.


----------



## Sandysmum

When they show Xmas tv shows or films out of season. Wouldn't it be better to leave them all till winter, which is when they were made for, instead of just throwing them in any old time.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 446217
> 
> 
> We had one of these when my son was younger (with a floating chlorine holder to keep it clean).
> 
> Great fun!
> 
> I used to come home from shopping, strip off to my undies and straight in to cool off (not overlooked btw)


I once did that, and was happily floating around in the pool when the vicar came to call!


----------



## Guest

This man that sits or stands all day every day on the front of our apartment building and smokes. I don't like the smell of tobacco and can't I get some privacy?
His existence doesn't always bother me but right now it does. It's my day off and when I have my day off I don't use bras, unless I absolutely have to. It's unfair that human females have to use bras. I mean, some need those, but me... Not really. I just use them to hide some parts of my anatomy.
So anyway, I catched a fly from my apartment and was about to free that disgusting thing. As I was walking down the stairs I noticed that he was staring at me. I felt so freaking angry. Argh. CAN I NOT GET SOME PRIVACY?!
I did free the fly while trying to ignore the fact that he was staring at me the whole time.

I think he is harmless, not somekind of creep. But still. Argh. I hate so much.
I get easily very angry.


----------



## Lurcherlad

My neighbour has 2 weeks off and everything he does to keep himself busy involves noise ..... drills, angle grinders, electric saws, petrol lawn mower, strummer, etc. 

And he’s one of those people who can’t sit still!


----------



## Sandysmum

I hate it when they show pics or films of actual dead bodies on tv, doesn't matter if it's in documentaries, the news or whatever else. It's worse when it comes up unexpectedly , it's just so shocking. Whoever thought it was a good idea, must be heartless. We all know death happens, we don't need to see it on our screens. It's also very disrespectful to the person whose body it is that's being shown for entertainment or ratings.


----------



## Nonnie

The under 30's.

I dont know what it is about this age range, but they seem to have zero respect or the ability to be responsible.

For years now, the owner of a private lake has allowed people to access it - not that many did due to the location which was nice as the wildlife there is simply stunning. This year due to the lockdown and weather, this age group has decided to take advantage. They have left piles of litter, had fires, made a bloody diving board out of scaffolding planks, and generally caused a lot of problems; police have been out numerous times because of drink and drugs and loud music.

Permission has now been revoked due to health and safety (they were swimming and boating and its very cold and very deep water) and its entirely fenced off, alarmed and has the biggest chain and padlock on the gate ive ever seen.

It was the only place near me that i could take Ned to swim, and was one of my absolute favourites in hot weather. Ive never even met anyone else over there.


----------



## Siskin

Nonnie said:


> The under 30's.
> 
> I dont know what it is about this age range, but they seem to have zero respect or the ability to be responsible.
> 
> For years now, the owner of a private lake has allowed people to access it - not that many did due to the location which was nice as the wildlife there is simply stunning. This year due to the lockdown and weather, this age group has decided to take advantage. They have left piles of litter, had fires, made a bloody diving board out of scaffolding planks, and generally caused a lot of problems; police have been out numerous times because of drink and drugs and loud music.
> 
> Permission has now been revoked due to health and safety (they were swimming and boating and its very cold and very deep water) and its entirely fenced off, alarmed and has the biggest chain and padlock on the gate ive ever seen.
> 
> It was the only place near me that i could take Ned to swim, and was one of my absolute favourites in hot weather. Ive never even met anyone else over there.


I've just read this out to my husband and both of us shook our heads in absolute despair and thought of choice words and phrases to say.

It's likely that the apparent resurgence of covid is down to this age group along with all the numpties who think masks and social distancing don't apply to them

What makes me so angry that I more or less reach boiling point is the amount of litter that is just thoughtlessly dumped everywhere that crowds of numpties have descended on


----------



## Nonnie

Siskin said:


> I've just read this out to my husband and both of us shook our heads in absolute despair and thought of choice words and phrases to say.
> 
> It's likely that the apparent resurgence of covid is down to this age group along with all the numpties who think masks and social distancing don't apply to them
> 
> What makes me so angry that I more or less reach boiling point is the amount of litter that is just thoughtlessly dumped everywhere that crowds of numpties have descended on


Im not one to get upset over such things, im lucky where i live and have access to miles of countryside, but access to decent bodies of water is a different thing and to not be able to go there is quite depressing. I think what makes it worse is that we still walk near it (there is a a PROW) and Ned always goes up to the gate and looks all excited as he loved it and cant understand why he cant go for a swim.

It was my go to walk in weather like we are currently having. Everywhere else is just bone dry or private.

EDIT: what really angers me is that people were given a chance. At first he had a professional H&S assessment done. He put up signs saying no swimming/deep water etc, he provided a life ring for accidents, he took away all the litter and diving board, and did everything he sould for insurance purposes (i believe land owners can still be held accountable for accidents even if people are trespassing) and they STILL couldnt be respectful.

Chances are it will never be accessible again.


----------



## ForestWomble

jetsmum said:


> When they show Xmas tv shows or films out of season. Wouldn't it be better to leave them all till winter, which is when they were made for, instead of just throwing them in any old time.


I know what you mean, however in weather like this I do enjoy a film with lots of snow in it, doesn't have to be a Christmas film though, I know its all in the mind, but it helps me feel cooler 

********

@Nonnie I'm sorry to hear that, it angers me how the idiotic actions of a few spoil things for everyone else.


----------



## Siskin

Nonnie said:


> Im not one to get upset over such things, im lucky where i live and have access to miles of countryside, but access to decent bodies of water is a different thing and to not be able to go there is quite depressing. I think what makes it worse is that we still walk near it (there is a a PROW) and Ned always goes up to the gate and looks all excited as he loved it and cant understand why he cant go for a swim.
> 
> It was my go to walk in weather like we are currently having. Everywhere else is just bone dry or private.
> 
> EDIT: what really angers me is that people were given a chance. At first he had a professional H&S assessment done. He put up signs saying no swimming/deep water etc, he provided a life ring for accidents, he took away all the litter and diving board, and did everything he sould for insurance purposes (i believe land owners can still be held accountable for accidents even if people are trespassing) and they STILL couldnt be respectful.
> 
> Chances are it will never be accessible again.


My husband belongs to a small fly fishing group who managed to sweet talk the then land owner to allow fishing in a lake on land near the house, it was no easy thing to achieve apparently. Beautiful old house lived in by an elderly lady who subsequently died. House sold and the fishing group waited with bated breath to see if fishing would be able to continue. The group maintain and stock the lake and of course the house owners and their friends can take advantage of this. A certain Peter De Savery bought the house and kindly allowed the group to continue. They did the house up and modernised it totally and a few years later it went up for sale again. Again the group held its breath and hoped for the best. The house was bought by a Swedish consortium to be used as a place rich Swedes can go to for some R&R and recharge their batteries when work gets on top of them. Luckily they were happy to allow the group to continue fishing subject to some new rules. The house has been restored back to how it was when the old lady lived there
The place is locked up to the nines as there has been a fair amount of poaching over the years plus general trespassing, but thankfully nothing as problematical as yours @Nonnie I guess because it's in view of the house and noise would be noticed very quickly.

Such a shame your lake is now inaccessible


----------



## Jaf

jetsmum said:


> I hate it when they show pics or films of actual dead bodies on tv, doesn't matter if it's in documentaries, the news or whatever else. It's worse when it comes up unexpectedly , it's just so shocking. Whoever thought it was a good idea, must be heartless. We all know death happens, we don't need to see it on our screens. It's also very disrespectful to the person whose body it is that's being shown for entertainment or ratings.


Spanish news programs show close ups of bodies. It's horrible but I suppose that they are used to it.


----------



## Jobeth

Jaf said:


> Spanish news programs show close ups of bodies. It's horrible but I suppose that they are used to it.


That's terrible. Herbert Morrison had to step inside as he could not bear to witness the crash of the Hindenburg. Nowadays he would probably have been fired. Derbyshire police have started to place cameras at crash scenes on the motorway so that they can fine drivers that record them. It shouldn't even cross someone's mind that it is ok to do this and I wish people would think more about the impact of what they are doing.


----------



## O2.0

Dipshit FB keyboard warrior bitching about me calling a lost dog a 'girl' saying it could confuse people and think there was a lost child. 
Never mind that there are 4 photos of a dog and commentary about running loose and using treats trying to lure her. 
If you have nothing better to do with your time than complain about how someone words FB posts about lost dogs, you definitely need some sort of hobby!


----------



## catz4m8z

O2.0 said:


> keyboard warrior


keyboard warrior, social justice warrior.....didnt a warrior used to be somebody hella brave who actually fought real battles not some twonk sat at a desk in front of a keyboard?

Im annoyed with my insomnia today. I swear the older I get the less I seem to sleep.


----------



## Lurcherlad

When you try not to make any noise in the dead of night when nipping to the bathroom in order not to wake everyone, you drop the phone you were using as a torch so you don’t trip over the dog lying in the middle of the bedroom floor, waking him up so he wants to go out in the garden and instead of nipping out for a quick wee decides it’s time for a run up and down the garden having a jolly old time looking for beasties 

Then getting back into bed unable to get back to sleep


----------



## Magyarmum

When all the programmes on TV that you really want to watch are on long after your bedtime.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> When all the programmes on TV that you really want to watch are on long after your bedtime.


That's the beauty of Sky Q - we record lots of things to watch at our leisure


----------



## Lurcherlad

The neighbours who have too many cars between them (3 with very noisy engines/exhausts) and decide to shift them all around at 0730 in the morning!

Engines running and revving, car doors slamming and voices giving out instructions, as their neighbours are sleeping (or not in my case) with windows open cos it’s summer.


----------



## Jackie C

One of the neighbours who literally every single day, comes out to his car and massively revs the engine for 10 mins.

People who, as soon as it's nice weather, play VERY loud music all day.

People who say "All lives matter", but then say vile, bigoted things about asylum seekers crossing the Channel.....meaning they don't mean_ those_ lives.


----------



## Jaf

Well Karma will get those that rev engines. They don’t like it and will one day go bang!

I’ve read some hideous comments too. I won’t repeat them.


----------



## Guest

I had to buy a new bed and was instructed to call them if I don't get the frame of the old one apart for them (as they bring the new one they'll take the old one with them). One of the screws was broken so I couldn't do that even if I did have the right tools so I called them. The guy who answered was bored of his life and job and also very rude, disrespectful and unable to listen or concentrate.
Now I had to contact the maintenance company so that they would fix my moldy window frames and I'm afraid that they'll have the same kind of attitude. That guy really instilled this fear into me.
I'd like to call to those who are going to bring my bed that I don't want it anymore. *sigh*
But that would make no difference. It would only make *my* life harder, because all the other places where I have looked for beds have these ugly modern ones that I don't even want.
I'd want to keep my old bed, but it has mold on it's legs, so that's out of the question. If I could find a N95 mask somewhere I could remove the mold, but because of Corona you can't find one in my country.

I'd want a dehumidifier to battle the mold problem, but am against buying one because it contains coolant, which is hazardous to the environment. Also, it's full of plastic too. Ugh.
I have cleaned my vents, but those are ineffective if I take a 10 minutes long shower.
I'll just have to keep the windows open after showering, even during the winter.
Or then I have to learn to take Navy showers instead of my normal 10 minutes.


----------



## Nonnie

Today its people that think the fact they have simply lived longer, that their opinions and views are more valid, and that they know more.


----------



## Sandysmum

Decided to have a lazy day in front on the tv watching a film. Got my snacks ready, fresh cup of tea, went to get the film. Couldn't find it, I knew where I put it.(my dvd collection is all in alphabetical order) but it was no where to be seen. I could have picked something else, but the more I couldn't find it, the more it became the only thing I wanted to watch, so I tried Netfix, not there, tried Amazon prime. Yes, there it was, but it was a rental and coz I had already bought the thing, I wasn't going to pay again. So I poured the cold tea away, brewed a fresh pot and ended up watching a couple of episodes of Bones instead.
I just get so annoyed when I can't find something when I KNOW where I left it. I'm sure things move on their own in my house.


----------



## ForestWomble

People who can't read signs and don't seem to have much of a brain cell. 

Had a parcel delivery today, left it right infront of my gate, which swings outward, couldn't open the gate and the parcel was too heavy to pick up over the gate ........ leaving me trapped in my home. 
Thankfully a neighbour kindly moved the box for me.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Bought a couple of chicken meals at lidl the other day. Because you wear masks its harder to smell things, but as soon as we got home we could tell the hunters chicken was off. It stank, and the cellophane that goes over the top was bulging out. We didn't want to have to go all the way back to lidl so we binned it. 
We had also got some chicken steaks as an easy meal one night, and its well in date. I got them out and opened it. That stank too, we've had them before and I knew they shouldn't smell like that so in the bin they went too. Two meals wasted.. 

I'm not sure if they have had trouble keeping their fridges cold, but not going to chance them again


----------



## Guest

I should get the bed during this week. If it's not arriving, I'm going to ask for my money back.
The probability of me having to try to communicate with that brainless moron on the phone is unnervingly high. I'm not only pissed off, I'm scared.


----------



## Jackie C

HarlequinCat said:


> Bought a couple of chicken meals at lidl the other day. Because you wear masks its harder to smell things, but as soon as we got home we could tell the hunters chicken was off. It stank, and the cellophane that goes over the top was bulging out. We didn't want to have to go all the way back to lidl so we binned it.
> We had also got some chicken steaks as an easy meal one night, and its well in date. I got them out and opened it. That stank too, we've had them before and I knew they shouldn't smell like that so in the bin they went too. Two meals wasted..
> 
> I'm not sure if they have had trouble keeping their fridges cold, but not going to chance them again


I am getting sick of supermarkets not storing their food correctly, or selling it out of date. They do it deliberately as they know it's more hassle (and economically not worth it) for people to return things, so they take their chances. Morrison's are the worst for it. I don't go there that often, but if I do, I check every single use by date as I always find something out of date. I've found fridge ready meals there that are literally weeks out of date. I shame them on twitter, but nothing changes, they say, "Did you point it out to a member of staff?" I tell them I sometimes do, but it's not my job to check stock and correctly rotate stock. I found crisps a month out of date, told a member of staff and he just grunted, and after I walked off, he put it back on the shelf. I've seen mouldy food in there as well.

The other day, I bought some Menopause vitamins from a small shop, and they went out of date in January! They weren't cheap, either. Problem is, the shop was in the city centre, where it's expensive and difficult to park, taxi would cost me £12 (total), and the buses are crap and expensive, JUST to take some vitamins back. I think I might have dumped the receipt, anyway.


----------



## Jackie C

When you email a helpdesk, giving all the minute detail you think they need and they send a standard email, asking the questions you GAVE THEM IN THE FIRST EMAIL. You tell them this, and they send another generic email telling you what to do, and you've ALREADY DONE IT and TOLD THEM THIS IS THE FIRST EMAIL. 
Oh, and all this takes an entire week.


----------



## Jackie C

One of the arrogant doctors at work, who, when I suggested something, he starting getting all uppity and saying "WHY would be do that?" So didn't do it........but then did it the next day when I wasn't there. 

When we were doing a scan of a patient's chest and abdo, I suggested we do a scan of his brain as well. Was told by another male senior doctor that it was pointless.
The next day, they decided to scan his head, and found out that that was where the huge problem was. He'd had a massive hypoxic brain injury. But WTF do I know?

A lot of senior male older doctors do not like female nurses suggesting things.

*edited as my original post didn't make sense.


----------



## LinznMilly

When a company phones _me_ up and then put me straight on hold. My landlord is the worst for this!


----------



## Guest

Our boss kindly bought us a dishwasher. Now people are fighting who needs to unload it. I mean come on!


----------



## lorilu

Kakite said:


> Our boss kindly bought us a dishwasher. Now people are fighting who needs to unload it. I mean come on!


This made me laugh out loud. A roster would solve that.


----------



## Lurcherlad

One of the substitutes on my Asda delivery .... 

Ordered: Dove Shampoo 

Substitute: Dove Conditioner



Surely, another shampoo would have made more sense?

Obviously, I’ll reject it and won’t be charged but if I’d run out of shampoo I would have been lumbered.


----------



## Siskin

The ignorance of some people. Today’s gripe.

Now we are in Suffolk I’ve been walking more as it’s so nice and flat here unlike where we live which is very hilly. At the moment I’m finding walking down even a little slope is really pulling painfully on the tendons at the back of my knee.
I’ve been mainly walking round the caravan site slowly doing more and more, today I walked in the field belonging to the site, through the gate at the far end and walked back down the permissive public footpath on the other side of the lane back to the site, about half a mile altogether. As I was on the footpath a couple were walking towards me chatting to each other and it was like I wasn’t there. No effort to walk single file for a few seconds as they went past and didn’t even acknowledge me when I stepped off the footpath to allow them through. Must have noticed I was walking slowly on crutches surely.

Then what amounted to a fleet of cyclists went past (they are permitted to be on the path). Again I stepped off the path to let them through and nobody bothered to say thank you


----------



## rona

Trying to do my tax return online and the tax office telling me my email isn't valid!  :Banghead
Well...........I tried to go paperless
Back to sending through the post


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> The ignorance of some people. Today's gripe.
> 
> Now we are in Suffolk I've been walking more as it's so nice and flat here unlike where we live which is very hilly. At the moment I'm finding walking down even a little slope is really pulling painfully on the tendons at the back of my knee.
> I've been mainly walking round the caravan site slowly doing more and more, today I walked in the field belonging to the site, through the gate at the far end and walked back down the permissive public footpath on the other side of the lane back to the site, about half a mile altogether. As I was on the footpath a couple were walking towards me chatting to each other and it was like I wasn't there. No effort to walk single file for a few seconds as they went past and didn't even acknowledge me when I stepped off the footpath to allow them through. Must have noticed I was walking slowly on crutches surely.
> 
> Then what amounted to a fleet of cyclists went past (they are permitted to be on the path). Again I stepped off the path to let them through and nobody bothered to say thank you


Unbelievable how ignorant, rude and considerate some people really are.

Even without crutches one might expect a thank you but the fact they actually let you get out of their way, rather than the other way round beggars belief!


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Unbelievable how ignorant, rude and considerate some people really are.
> 
> Even without crutches one might expect a thank you but the fact they actually let you get out of their way, rather than the other way round beggars belief!


It was the couple that made me so miffed, there were so many cyclists it made sense to get out of the way, a thank you would have been nice.


----------



## Jackie C

I've not had antibiotics for 20 years, I've not needed them.
This year, I've had FIVE courses:
3 for a tooth abcess that wouldn't shift, (one of which was metaronidazole, which meant I couldn't have a drink over Xmas and NY, when I work every day of the year).
1 for when I had a shard of glass in my elbow and ended up needing a minor op.
And now I have an ear infection which won't shift.


----------



## Guest

lorilu said:


> This made me laugh out loud. A roster would solve that.


It's basically up to the admin staff and we are four people. I'm sure we should be able to manage without a frickin roster


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> It's basically up to the admin staff and we are four people. I'm sure we should be able to manage without a frickin roster


Tbh I'd just wash up my own stuff as I use it and keep it in my drawer and leave them to it


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh I'd just wash up my own stuff as I use it and keep it in my drawer and leave them to it


I'm in the office three days a week so I do it in those day's. Not a biggie to me.


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> I've not had antibiotics for 20 years, I've not needed them.
> This year, I've had FIVE courses:
> 3 for a tooth abcess that wouldn't shift, (one of which was metaronidazole, which meant I couldn't have a drink over Xmas and NY, when I work every day of the year).
> 1 for when I had a shard of glass in my elbow and ended up needing a minor op.
> And now I have an ear infection which won't shift.


Oh dear, you seem to have had more than a fair share of problems.
On the positive side, the fact you haven't had any antibiotics for so many years will hopefully mean you haven't built up any resistance to them so should find them beneficial.
We're always being told using them too frequently and especially not finishing a course, means they may not work for you when you really need them.
If the one you're on now doesn't seem to be shifting your ear infection you might find another type will work better, so ask your doctor.


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> Oh dear, you seem to have had more than a fair share of problems.
> On the positive side, the fact you haven't had any antibiotics for so many years will hopefully mean you haven't built up any resistance to them so should find them beneficial.
> We're always being told using them too frequently and especially not finishing a course, means they may not work for you when you really need them.
> If the one you're on now doesn't seem to be shifting your ear infection you might find another type will work better, so ask your doctor.


Thanks. 2020 would have been bad enough (along with other personal things) without Covid!

Unfortunatley, with antibiotics, it's not the host (ie the person) that builds a resistance, it's the bacteria itself that adapts, mutates and builds up the resistance. It's quite clever stuff. Luckily, most "common" infections respond to one antibiotic or another. Generally, certain infections in certain parts of the body respond to certain ones, ie: Tooth abcess infections respond to metronidazole.
My ear infection is being treated by a broad-spectrum penicillin, amoxiciilin. I had left it a week, but my hearing got worse, so I called my GP. I've only been taking it since yesterday, so waiting a few more days to see if it's any better.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> The ignorance of some people. Today's gripe.
> 
> Now we are in Suffolk I've been walking more as it's so nice and flat here unlike where we live which is very hilly. At the moment I'm finding walking down even a little slope is really pulling painfully on the tendons at the back of my knee.
> I've been mainly walking round the caravan site slowly doing more and more, today I walked in the field belonging to the site, through the gate at the far end and walked back down the permissive public footpath on the other side of the lane back to the site, about half a mile altogether. As I was on the footpath a couple were walking towards me chatting to each other and it was like I wasn't there. No effort to walk single file for a few seconds as they went past and didn't even acknowledge me when I stepped off the footpath to allow them through. Must have noticed I was walking slowly on crutches surely.
> 
> Then what amounted to a fleet of cyclists went past (they are permitted to be on the path). Again I stepped off the path to let them through and nobody bothered to say thank you


This grinds my gears, it's just plain rudeness. Whenever me and the OH and walking up a path holding hands, and we see a couple, a group or even one person, we walk single file or move aside to allow them to pass. It's basic courtesy. I think the worst offenders are some parents with more than one child. I've lost count the number of times I've been walking with heavy shopping bags, and there is a parent with a child in a buggy, with another person and a couple of kids who make ZERO attempt to move and you end up stepping into the road. TBH, although now I will attempt to move, but I won't walk into the road anymore. When I was a kid, my mum would physically move me out of the way of others so we all had space to walk.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> My ear infection is being treated by a broad-spectrum penicillin, amoxiciilin. I had left it a week, but my hearing got worse, so I called my GP. I've only been taking it since yesterday, so waiting a few more days to see if it's any better.


That really sucks, you want to avoid antibiotics wherever possible. Not only for resistance but also coz they seriously mess with your healthy bacteria. Make sure you are taking some sort of probiotic or fermented foods as well!

I had major spasms the other day in my left calf muscle and now that one leg feels like I ran a marathon on it....I feel like the rest of my body is upset it hasnt had a workout too!LOL:Shy


----------



## Jaf

Jackie C said:


> Thanks. 2020 would have been bad enough (along with other personal things) without Covid!
> 
> Unfortunatley, with antibiotics, it's not the host (ie the person) that builds a resistance, it's the bacteria itself that adapts, mutates and builds up the resistance. It's quite clever stuff. Luckily, most "common" infections respond to one antibiotic or another. Generally, certain infections in certain parts of the body respond to certain ones, ie: Tooth abcess infections respond to metronidazole.
> My ear infection is being treated by a broad-spectrum penicillin, amoxiciilin. I had left it a week, but my hearing got worse, so I called my GP. I've only been taking it since yesterday, so waiting a few more days to see if it's any better.


Tablets don't work for me with ear infections, I have drops which start to work really quickly. Make sure to not get water in your ear. Wishing you better.


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> That really sucks, you want to avoid antibiotics wherever possible. Not only for resistance but also coz they seriously mess with your healthy bacteria. Make sure you are taking some sort of probiotic or fermented foods as well!


Yes, it's annoying, because I haven't had them for 20 years before this year. Sadly, I've needed them every time this year. I wouldn't have bothered for my ears, and left it over a week, but I knew I needed them as it got worse and worse. 
I was thinking about taking probiotics, and did some research on taking them after or during antibiotics, and the research varies. Some research says that it actually delays gut recovery, and as there are so many different ones, they can't say which might be beneficial, anyway. Some research says probiotics can prevent diarrhoea, but I've had amoxicillin before and never had an issue with it. I think if I had an issue with a gut upset, I'd probably take them. Interesting reading, though. 
I am going to eat probiotic-rich food, though, as it can't harm, but it's part of my diet, anyway.



Jaf said:


> Tablets don't work for me with ear infections, I have drops which start to work really quickly. Make sure to not get water in your ear. Wishing you better.


Around April time I had another ear infection, and tried the drops, but they did nothing for me and just caused localised irritation. Weird isn't it.


----------



## catz4m8z

*sigh* admitting to myself that probably over a third (maybe even half) my hair has fallen out these last few months. Its so much thinner now and was coming out in clumps a while ago when I washed it. Think its stress related though. Probably started when I was pretty sick with covid then had alot of financial worries straight after that....hope Im not bald by winter, I dont think I can pull off a bobble hat!LOL


----------



## Lurcherlad

Is it worth a visit to the doctor? There might be an underlying cause that could be treated?


----------



## HarlequinCat

Jackie C said:


> Thanks. 2020 would have been bad enough (along with other personal things) without Covid!
> 
> Unfortunatley, with antibiotics, it's not the host (ie the person) that builds a resistance, it's the bacteria itself that adapts, mutates and builds up the resistance. It's quite clever stuff. Luckily, most "common" infections respond to one antibiotic or another. Generally, certain infections in certain parts of the body respond to certain ones, ie: Tooth abcess infections respond to metronidazole.
> My ear infection is being treated by a broad-spectrum penicillin, amoxiciilin. I had left it a week, but my hearing got worse, so I called my GP. I've only been taking it since yesterday, so waiting a few more days to see if it's any better.


It might be worth seeing if the doctor would prescribe an ear spray? It would be more targeted. I had a really sore swimmers ear that was painful to even touch, but the spray cleared it up well


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> *sigh* admitting to myself that probably over a third (maybe even half) my hair has fallen out these last few months. Its so much thinner now and was coming out in clumps a while ago when I washed it. Think its stress related though. Probably started when I was pretty sick with covid then had alot of financial worries straight after that....hope Im not bald by winter, I dont think I can pull off a bobble hat!LOL


I've been having the same thing, not in clumps but a lot comes off when I brush it and I'm always picking stray hairs off me which I know didn't come off Isla.
I put it down to the operation, a sort of shock reaction. Asked the hairdresser what she thought and she said that there was still plenty left and she didn't think it was excessive, also commented that anaemia can give hair loss. I was severely anaemic and was prescribed iron tablets. A blood test has shown that my bloods are back to normal now.


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> *sigh* admitting to myself that probably over a third (maybe even half) my hair has fallen out these last few months. Its so much thinner now and was coming out in clumps a while ago when I washed it. Think its stress related though. Probably started when I was pretty sick with covid then had alot of financial worries straight after that....hope Im not bald by winter, I dont think I can pull off a bobble hat!LOL


Agree a doctor visit might be in order.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Agree a doctor visit might be in order.


Maybe...I kinda dont like going to the Drs for non serious reasons though.:Shy
TBH its tailed off now and thats what made me realiese how bad it was before. I just used the excuse that coz I only washed my hair every 5-7 days thats why it came out in huge clumps...its only now its coming out in more normal amounts that Ive realiesed that I was losing tons!
The timing does seem to fit with covid being a major stressor though (I know my temp was high enough to hallucinate and I lost a stone and a half in 2 weeks so very likely the culprit).
I will probably go to the Docs if it does keep happening but I think Im over the worst of it. I put this in this thread coz its only a petty annoyance as Im not heavily invested in my hair...its just something that keeps me warm and covers my oddly shaped head!LOL


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Maybe...I kinda dont like going to the Drs for non serious reasons though.:Shy
> TBH its tailed off now and thats what made me realiese how bad it was before. I just used the excuse that coz I only washed my hair every 5-7 days thats why it came out in huge clumps...its only now its coming out in more normal amounts that Ive realiesed that I was losing tons!
> The timing does seem to fit with covid being a major stressor though (I know my temp was high enough to hallucinate and I lost a stone and a half in 2 weeks so very likely the culprit).
> I will probably go to the Docs if it does keep happening but I think Im over the worst of it. I put this in this thread coz its only a petty annoyance as Im not heavily invested in my hair...its just something that keeps me warm and covers my oddly shaped head!LOL


I'd be causing a right scene your a braver women than me. It probably is stress related. Do you take B12 supplements? I'm right your a vegan ?


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> *sigh* admitting to myself that probably over a third (maybe even half) my hair has fallen out these last few months. Its so much thinner now and was coming out in clumps a while ago when I washed it. Think its stress related though. Probably started when I was pretty sick with covid then had alot of financial worries straight after that....hope Im not bald by winter, I dont think I can pull off a bobble hat!LOL


Hair loss is often stress-related, but if you have a lack of certain vitamins, this can make hair loss worse. x Hope it improves. Lots of GP's are now doing telephone consultations, so a chat might help.


----------



## Jackie C

HarlequinCat said:


> It might be worth seeing if the doctor would prescribe an ear spray? It would be more targeted. I had a really sore swimmers ear that was painful to even touch, but the spray cleared it up well


I tried that a few months ago, and it didn't help. The antibiotics seem to be clearing it.


----------



## Jackie C

People who claim to be on a diet who are very slim, so will eat an egg-white omlette.......but then will eat the biggest piece of cake when someone brings cake in to work. 

One lass at work, she's a very big girl, but that's her business. I made some instant mash at work to go with my relatively healthy meal (on nights) and I put salt in it. She looked me up and down with that "smelt a smell" look, and said, "That's a lot of salt." Seriously, love, come on. 

I can't cope with fussy eaters. I don't mean people who don't like specific things, like certain meat or certain vegetables, as that's just a personal taste thing. I mean people like my brother. He doesn't like any "foreign food". He doesn't like garlic or anything spicy, or any herbs or flavourings. He doesn't like literally any vegetables, apart from tinned peas. He doesn't like any curry, even mild ones. He doesn't like any European or Asian cuisine. It was my mum's birthday, and we went out. I found the most "basic" Italian that has very very simple food, like "plain" steak etc. He doesnt like steak, doesn't like chicken with any sauce on. He ended up asking for a piece of "very plain chicken with nothing on it" and chip. 
I know it's his business, but I would go nuts. 
But randomly, he likes rabbit stew!


----------



## Boxer123

Jackie C said:


> People who claim to be on a diet who are very slim, so will eat an egg-white omlette.......but then will eat the biggest piece of cake when someone brings cake in to work.
> 
> One lass at work, she's a very big girl, but that's her business. I made some instant mash at work to go with my relatively healthy meal (on nights) and I put salt in it. She looked me up and down with that "smelt a smell" look, and said, "That's a lot of salt." Seriously, love, come on.
> 
> I can't cope with fussy eaters. I don't mean people who don't like specific things, like certain meat or certain vegetables, as that's just a personal taste thing. I mean people like my brother. He doesn't like any "foreign food". He doesn't like garlic or anything spicy, or any herbs or flavourings. He doesn't like literally any vegetables, apart from tinned peas. He doesn't like any curry, even mild ones. He doesn't like any European or Asian cuisine. It was my mum's birthday, and we went out. I found the most "basic" Italian that has very very simple food, like "plain" steak etc. He doesnt like steak, doesn't like chicken with any sauce on. He ended up asking for a piece of "very plain chicken with nothing on it" and chip.
> I know it's his business, but I would go nuts.
> But randomly, he likes rabbit stew!


If you don't like fussy eaters do not go out with my Nan I cringe when we go to restaurants. TBF I am the skinny girl who eats cake I save myself for it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> I'd be causing a right scene your a braver women than me. It probably is stress related. Do you take B12 supplements? I'm right your a vegan ?


I do take multi vitamins (well, at least 50% of the time!:Shy) and honestly I practically live off of hazelnut mochas made with fortified plant milk so I think Im covered!



Jackie C said:


> One lass at work, she's a very big girl, but that's her business. I made some instant mash at work to go with my relatively healthy meal (on nights) and I put salt in it. She looked me up and down with that "smelt a smell" look, and said, "That's a lot of salt." Seriously, love, come on.


Reminds me of somebody at my work who is always complaining of having issues with various foods then proceeds to spend their entire shift stuffing their face with all kinds of random stuff.

It does annoy me too when people refuse to even try a certain food and call it horrible...I mean how do you know you dont like something if you havent tried it?? Personally I cant stand hot foods but I love spices and herbs.


----------



## Jaf

I can tell I won’t like a food by sight, smell, texture. I imagine you would know that a plate of worms would be disgusting without trying it. That’s how a lot of food looks to me, scary poisonous not edible.

I don’t eat much variety but I don’t think I’m any worse than my vegetarian friends. Most restaurants don’t care if I ask for plain chicken and chips frankly but ask them if the gazpacho has meat stock and they get a bit cross.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think I drive people nuts with my “meat free, non dairy, no egg” requirements tbh 

There are certain foods I will not even try because I just don’t fancy them. Figs - just don’t appeal (apparently they’re very “seedy”). Some foods, are just an absolute no no. 

Oysters for example - er, yukkety yuk yuk! Especially as they’re eaten alive


----------



## HarlequinCat

My tomato intolerance is annoying! For a year or 2 I was eating tasty pizzas and pastas with tomato sauce and I would have terrible stomach problems. It got to a point I wouldnt go out because I was tired and having digestive issues. Took me ages to narrow it down to tomatoes.

Now I have to inspect every packet of food, or choose carefully when im out for dinner. Its surprising how much is used in food to bulk it out. I cant have pizzas or most pasta sauces, if I fancy a curry tikka is out because that contains it and that was my favourite one . Theres more too. I have given in once or twice and had a meal I used to enjoy but its not worth it for the discomfort for a couple of days afterwards


----------



## catz4m8z

Jaf said:


> I can tell I won't like a food by sight, smell, texture. I imagine you would know that a plate of worms would be disgusting without trying it. That's how a lot of food looks to me, scary poisonous not edible.


I have a friend who refuses to try clotted cream coz the name is gross! She loves all dairy like cream and butter and has a really sweet tooth but the name just freaks her out. Pretty sure she would actually love it if she tried it.



Lurcherlad said:


> I think I drive people nuts with my "meat free, non dairy, no egg" requirements tbh
> 
> There are certain foods I will not even try because I just don't fancy them. Figs - just don't appeal (apparently they're very "seedy"). Some foods, are just an absolute no no.
> 
> Oysters for example - er, yukkety yuk yuk! Especially as they're eaten alive


Ive never tried avocado coz I dont fancy it....although if someone chucked some avo based food at me Id def give it go! But agree about the live foods, anything that once ran, flew, crawled, slithered, etc is a def no no for me.


----------



## Jaf

Lurcherlad said:


> I think I drive people nuts with my "meat free, non dairy, no egg" requirements tbh
> 
> There are certain foods I will not even try because I just don't fancy them. Figs - just don't appeal (apparently they're very "seedy"). Some foods, are just an absolute no no.
> 
> Oysters for example - er, yukkety yuk yuk! Especially as they're eaten alive


I think it's much harder to be veggie in this part of Spain. They just don't get it. Have to double check everything. Once got a plate of asparagus for a visitor as that was the only thing we could work out was ok, got a lot better at ordering food since then.

I have a fig tree! Not eating figs though. Also sometimes they have a dead wasp in them!!

I didn't know oysters are alive. I suppose they don't "feel" but that is hideous.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just spent the last hour fiddling with connection to internet, Sky Q mini box and tv to try and get the tv working in the bedroom.

Then OH goes through all the procedures again - no luck.

Then he comes back upstairs and takes the controller off me and replaces it with the upstairs one I should have been using ..... I had somehow brought the downstairs one up ..... no wonder it wouldn't work ..... plonker!


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> no wonder it wouldn't work ..... plonker!


Sorry to be pedantic but "plonker" is the male version.
What you mean is "Plonket". :Joyful


----------



## catz4m8z

catz4m8z said:


> The timing does seem to fit with covid being a major stressor though (I know my temp was high enough to hallucinate and I lost a stone and a half in 2 weeks so very likely the culprit).


Spoke to a work colleague last night who caught covid at the same time as me. She said that she has lost about half her hair too in the months following.:Wideyed
Not that Im complaining....she also said a relative of hers who was really ill with it is still unable to go back to work and will need an inhaler for life because of lasting lung damage. Abit of hair loss is peanuts in comparison.



Dave S said:


> What you mean is "Plonket". :Joyful


said no-one ever...:Shifty

I know, I checked Google and everything!!:Hilarious Besides I think 'Plonkette' sounds much more ladylike.:Smug


----------



## Jackie C

We've got a skip as we're heaving a clear out. It's been there - behind closed 8ft gates - for less than 24 hrs, and people have been at it already, at least four times. Most of it is kids messing about cos they're bored, but I get pee'd off when they go through bags and leave things all over the place. I don't mind people going through it, if they want something I don't want, it's fine. But put stuff back tidy!


----------



## Jaf

My cack-handedness. I just dropped half my dinner, mince and gravy, all over the kitchen floor. Unbelievable how far it went.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> My crack-handedness. I just dropped half my dinner, mince and gravy, all over the kitchen floor. Unbelievable how far it went.


Did your furries help you clean up?


----------



## Jaf

Nah I don’t let them eat gravy. Good job it was a tin pot and not glass or I’d be finding bits for weeks.

(I’ve spell checked as I’d put “crack-handed”. Goodness knows what that means!)


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> (I've spell checked as I'd put "crack-handed". Goodness knows what that means!)


It's probably not something you want to Google :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> It's probably not something you want to Google :Hilarious:Hilarious


 Googling words is def a double edged sword. I recently did that for what I thought was an innocuous name for a new character on a game I was creating....turned out to be anything but!:Jawdrop Seems like there is a name for everything!LOL:Watching:Wideyed:Yuck:Wtf :Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

I was so happy yesterday the plumber came and disconnected the gas line to that awful stove/oven and the guy who wants it came and got it and brought my old electric in for me. Smooth sailing so far. Went to plug it in and found the electrician had put the wrong sort of plug in for it. Now I don't know if he made a mistake or if the stove is so old it needs a different plug configuration. I'll find out today I hope.

Either way I have no stove, and I use a stove top coffee percolator. However my aunt had brought me a brand new in the box microwave she didn't need when she came to help me clean (before moving in). It was still in the box, but my friend (the ex of the guy who wanted my gas stove) helped me get it out of the box. It's on the floor for now for lack of a place to put it but I was able to heat up my coffee this morning because there was still some in the pot from yesterday.
I've never used a microwave before in my whole entire life. This one seems fairly easy for idiots like me who can't manage things like microwaves lol.

However not knowing whether I will have a stove yet tomorrow morning I think I am going to have to get a cheap electric coffee maker after work today just in case. At least I hope they are cheap! I never liked coffee out of those, but I can't be doing without coffee in the morning.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I've never used a microwave before in my whole entire life. This one seems fairly easy for idiots like me who can't manage things like microwaves lol.


Oh goodness, how on earth have you managed to survive:Happy? I got my first one late 70's and have never been without one since. I cook as much as I can in it, especially things which take a long time in the oven as I really hate a hot kitchen.
Hope you get your plug sorted out for the oven so you can use it over the weekend. xx


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Oh goodness, how on earth have you managed to survive:Happy? I got my first one late 70's and have never been without one since. I cook as much as I can in it, especially things which take a long time in the oven as I really hate a hot kitchen.
> Hope you get your plug sorted out for the oven so you can use it over the weekend. xx


Well I can't think of anything I would do with a microwave that I can't do with a stove and regular oven. 

The electrician called me first thing this morning but I had already left for work and didn't get home today until after 4. He's going out of town for a few days so I'll be stove-less until at least next Wednesday. Not really a big deal except for my coffee percolator and my popcorn night. I tried to find a hot plate at Walmart but they were sold out. I did buy a cheap little coffee maker though I hate coffee maker coffee, it will be better than no coffee at all. If I could have found the hot plate I wouldn't need the coffee maker.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Oh goodness, how on earth have you managed to survive:Happy? I got my first one late 70's and have never been without one since. I cook as much as I can in it, especially things which take a long time in the oven as I really hate a hot kitchen.
> Hope you get your plug sorted out for the oven so you can use it over the weekend. xx


Did you attend a " how to use it " class, Cully?

When they first started appearing, our local store had to hold training classes to teach us how to use them safely
The lady also taught us some basic meals n puddings


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> I tried to find a hot plate at Walmart but they were sold out. I did buy a cheap little coffee maker though I hate coffee maker coffee, it will be better than no coffee at all. If I could have found the hot plate I wouldn't need the coffee maker.


I went to Walmart online and found the hot plate and ordered it for pick up in store. Within an hour I had an email that it was ready so I went back out and got it.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Did you attend a " how to use it " class, Cully?
> 
> When they first started appearing, our local store had to hold training classes to teach us how to use them safely
> The lady also taught us some basic meals n puddings


No such luxuries as classes. I had to rely on the manual and trial and error. Now, there's very little I can't use it for.:Smuggrin


----------



## mrs phas

Snotty little oiks who thought it funny to nick my solar lights, beside my steps down from the pavement last night 
It's not the cost, they were just Poundland ones, but the fact they stole my property and left me at danger of a fall, as, despite being on the outskirts of town, there's not many street lights along this road and my house is in pitch black, being equidistant between two of them
20 yrs on a council estate, and nothing stolen
6 weeks in a more 'genteel' part of town, and £8 down in one night


----------



## Happy Paws2

mrs phas said:


> Snotty little oiks who thought it funny to nick my solar lights, beside my steps down from the pavement last night
> It's not the cost, they were just Poundland ones, but the fact they stole my property and left me at danger of a fall, as, despite being on the outskirts of town, there's not many street lights along this road and my house is in pitch black, being equidistant between two of them
> 20 yrs on a council estate, and nothing stolen
> 6 weeks in a more 'genteel' part of town, and £8 down in one night


Gone are the days when you can feel safe leaving things out in the garden unless it cemented down, last year a neighbour had a standard rose stolen.

edited for spelling


----------



## kirksandallchins

Preaching "celebrities" have been annoying me for months. Mainly Harry and Meghan telling us how to be environmentally friendly whilst catching private planes and living in enormous mansions. Now they have a deal with Netflix I have cancelled my renewal subscription

Finally Gary Linekar - why offer to share your house with an asylum seeker/immigrant when there are 1000s of homeless UK citizens I wonder if he will be charging rent, so the tax payer could end up paying him to cover his costs


----------



## Dave S

Why does it take 3 days to request a repeat prescription from a pharmacy within your doctors surgery when all they have to do is walk 20 paces to the doctor?
And when I went to a pharmacy night to collect a prescription for my mother and the prescription was emailed to them earlier did they say they did not have it and it takes 3 days? 
I am so annoyed and frustrated by all of this.


----------



## mrs phas

Happy Paws2 said:


> Gone are the days when you can feel safe leaving things out in the garden unless it cemented down, last year a neighbour had a stand rose stolen.


Thinking of replacing them with ones wired straight into the mains
The little buggers (or not so little) won't like that up 'em!

(For those not aware, I'm joking, my son is fitting a pir for me, that will come on when I step onto the first step)


----------



## Dave S

I prefer the first option


----------



## LinznMilly

Probably a main pet peeve for most of the dog owners of this forum, but...

Phone zombies. Especially ones walking dogs. :Banghead

Most of the time, I just feel sorry for their dogs - absolutely no interaction (or interest) from their owners, left to do their own things. 

But this morning, I found myself in a downright dangerous situation, when a husky (on a chorded Flexi  ) drifted into predatory mode and fixated on Honey. Luckily I'm _not_ a phone zombie and my eyes were as glued on the husky as his owner's eyes were on the screen. That dog's gaze never wavered. I picked Honey up and moved both of my girls well out of the way the second I saw him start to crouch. Luckily doing that did seem to snap him out of it and as he passed, he focussed on his clueless owner. I dread to think what would have happened if I was as addicted to my phone as this dog's owner was to his. :Banghead


----------



## Cleo38

kirksandallchins said:


> Preaching "celebrities" have been annoying me for months. Mainly Harry and Meghan telling us how to be environmentally friendly whilst catching private planes and living in enormous mansions. Now they have a deal with Netflix I have cancelled my renewal subscription
> 
> Finally Gary Linekar - why offer to share your house with an asylum seeker/immigrant when there are 1000s of homeless UK citizens I wonder if he will be charging rent, so the tax payer could end up paying him to cover his costs


Completely agree. I am sick of them all tbh, whilst I agree that using one's celebrity status can highlight causes & raise awareness I find the holier-than -thou attitude & preaching absolutely nauseating.


----------



## Happy Paws2

LinznMilly said:


> Probably a main pet peeve for most of the dog owners of this forum, but...
> 
> Phone zombies. Especially ones walking dogs. : Banghead
> 
> Most of the time, I just feel sorry for their dogs - absolutely no interaction (or interest) from their owners, left to do their own things.


Glad you are OK, there are some real idiots around.

I see a Grandfather from up the road with a pushchair with a baby in it, toddler running all over the place, a dog on a Flexi Lead and a phone stuck to his ear. A accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Siskin

The wardens wife at our static site popped round with some pears she had picked from the small orchard on site, which was kind of her. However she went on to say that her husband happened to be doing some work on site and a neighbours dog came over barking like mad and bit him luckily not seriously, but a bite nonetheless. The owner tried to say the dog hadn’t bitten, the warden said he could feel blood dripping down his leg. He went home to get it dressed and sent an email showing the showing the bite to the owners and told them that the dog must be on a lead at all times around the park including the dog walking areas. The owners objected to that and tried to put the blame on the warden for the bite as their dog had never done anything like that before, then admitted that it was a dog that barked furiously at people going past and was not friendly. The warden has dogs and knows how to behave around unsocial dogs. Don’t think they will get away lightly with this one


----------



## Siskin

Cleo38 said:


> Completely agree. I am sick of them all tbh, whilst I agree that using one's celebrity status can highlight causes & raise awareness I find the holier-than -thou attitude & preaching absolutely nauseating.


I agree with you, they are really becoming very irritating, especially as they wanted to be left alone but seem to be spending all their time saying 'look at us, aren't we wonderful'


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> I agree with you, they are really becoming very irritating, especially as they wanted to be left alone but seem to be spending all their time saying 'look at us, aren't we wonderful'


There used to be an air of mystery around celebrities now they share everything and yes I completely agree are very irritating.


----------



## ForestWomble

I've had four, _four_!, calls from, I think, BT, person on other end very strong Indian accent and the line is terrible, but I think I can just make out 'BT services', as soon as I hear that I just put the phone down, but really, when do they give up? 
I don't use BT so not even sure how they have my phone number.


----------



## Dave S

ForestWomble said:


> I've had four, _four_!, calls from, I think, BT, person on other end very strong Indian accent and the line is terrible, but I think I can just make out 'BT services', as soon as I hear that I just put the phone down, but really, when I think we had the same person a couple of days ago. Dhe said it was about our broadband - we also do not have BT.
> Very short call really.


edited - We had a call from these scammers the other day about our BT Broadband. We don't even have BT.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> I've had four, _four_!, calls from, I think, BT, person on other end very strong Indian accent and the line is terrible, but I think I can just make out 'BT services', as soon as I hear that I just put the phone down, but really, when do they give up?
> I don't use BT so not even sure how they have my phone number.


It probably isn't even from BT but a scammer hoping you'll fall for their tricks.

I tend to say "not interested" and put the phone down to all cold callers.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Why does it take 3 days to request a repeat prescription from a pharmacy within your doctors surgery when all they have to do is walk 20 paces to the doctor?
> And when I went to a pharmacy night to collect a prescription for my mother and the prescription was emailed to them earlier did they say they did not have it and it takes 3 days?
> I am so annoyed and frustrated by all of this.


Because they don't drip feed them through the system.

They wait until they have a large batch and then process them and choose a convenient opportunity for a doctor to sit and check and sign them all.

If they drip fed them through it would be an inefficient use of time and also require interruptions throughout the day.


----------



## Jobeth

Stopping at a temporary red light, due to their only being one lane, so a car and lorry decided not to bother and drove past me. They couldn’t even see if someone was coming the other way.


----------



## LinznMilly

Jobeth said:


> Stopping at a temporary red light, due to their only being one lane, so a car and lorry decided not to bother and drove past me. They couldn't even see if someone was coming the other way.


Yup. Because of course, stopping at a red light is an option, not the law. 

It's like those who think that because there are no other cars on the road, they don't need to indicate. Because obviously, I don't need to know which way they're going, do I.

I swear one of these days I'll end up in Grumpy Fishwife mode and just such a moron will stop in the wrong place at the wrong time. I've even got my line ready:

"I see you went for the economy model. The one where indicators are optional extras. . . Oh? The car has indicators? _Why didn't you use them, then?_"

:Bag


----------



## Jackie C

Two cars pulled out on me in the space of two minutes today. One was coming out of a side road with zero visibility, and only looked left (the way that was visible), but didn't look at all to the right, where I was coming from, and just continued. 
I was driving up a road to turn left, and a big HGV just took the corner far too fast and ended up in the middle of the road. Okay, his turning circle was bad, anyway, but he took it far too fast as there was poor visibility and anyone in the middle going to turn right would have been squished. 

All in the space of one journey.


----------



## lorilu

This actually has a cheerful ending (like my stove/hot plate story) but it starts out annoying anyway. I did a wash and left a tissue in a pocket. We all know how annoying that can be. It was all soft cotton knits, light colors, and ended up shaking off easily, but still, my first reaction was great annoyance with a leaning toward saying mean things to myself (almost but I caught it and halted it). 

Anyway, I then remembered my my nice brand new floor I had put in before I moved in (so glad I did that) it is SO EASY to clean, I simply went into the kitchen and shook each garment out on the floor until all the tissue flakes shook off. Mazy cat, being in charge of any unusual activity supervised all this. Also, being a cat, when I was in the back room hanging the clothes on the rack for drying, (you know where this is going) she made sure to do a walk through, probably more than once, and tracked little bits of tissue around the rest of the kitchen and into the dining room and the room I was in hanging wet clothes. Seeing the little trail of tissue all through the house gave me a hearty laugh, so it was all worth it in the end.

(and with my lovely floor it was so easy to sweep up.)


----------



## crystalwitch

Any celebrity trying to force their views, political or anything else, onto everyone else. Or who lose a few pounds and release books and DVDs on how to do it - especially when they pile the pounds on again, within a few months. If I wanted an exercise DVD, I'd choose one by a qualified instructor. Oh, and those 'celebrity' new mums who rush off to write a book as soon as they've given birth, because giving birth to one child who will probably be handed straight over to a nanny makes them experts on the subject!


----------



## LinznMilly

crystalwitch said:


> Any celebrity trying to force their views, political or anything else, onto everyone else. Or who lose a few pounds and release books and DVDs on how to do it - especially when they pile the pounds on again, within a few months. If I wanted an exercise DVD, I'd choose one by a qualified instructor. Oh, and those 'celebrity' new mums who rush off to write a book as soon as they've given birth, because giving birth to one child who will probably be handed straight over to a nanny makes them experts on the subject!


And/or broadcasting it on mainstream TV, like they're the only women in the world to be pregnant/give birth/raise kids. :Banghead Who _cares_? It's a slap in the face to the real parents muddling along, doing the best they can and getting by in complete anonymity. Where are the book and TV deals for _them_?

I've never been remotely interested in the private lives of celebrities at the best of times, but watching them run around after their kids and winge about how hard it is, just before the cameras are shut off and Little Darling is handed back to the aforementioned nanny . . ? I'd rather watch paint dry. :Bored

It's about as intellectually stimulating.


----------



## Cully

LinznMilly said:


> I swear one of these days I'll end up in Grumpy Fishwife mode and just such a moron will stop in the wrong place at the wrong time. I've even got my line ready:
> 
> "I see you went for the economy model. The one where indicators are optional extras. . . Oh? The car has indicators? _Why didn't you use them, then?_"
> 
> :Bag


Way too polite, and too clever. It might leave them scratching their heads though trying to work it out.:Smuggrin


----------



## Cully

crystalwitch said:


> Oh, and those 'celebrity' new mums who rush off to write a book as soon as they've given birth,


And using a ghost writer because they haven't got the brain cells to actually write a shopping list, let alone a book.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Why do people who take selfies feel the need to pout?

Such a stupid trend - just looks ridiculous imo.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Why do people who take selfies feel the need to pout?
> 
> Such a stupid trend - just looks ridiculous imo.


According to a TV program I watched recently it's all about body image. They take loads of selfies posing the same image, then choose the best/sexiest/prettiest etc and post it on Instagram or whatever. It's an obsession for certain people and spend hours getting the perfect result.


----------



## Lurcherlad

People who sit outside on their phones on the car loudspeaker so the whole street has to listen to their inane conversation!

Particularly at 0600! 

Or the mate dropping DS off at 0130 this morning with the music on full blast (probably waking my neighbours!). 

Luckily, I was still awake and texted DS quickly to turn it down which was done straightaway - but really - so thoughtless!


----------



## Happy Paws2

The PR*T at a take-a-way who can't write down the right address and has it delivers to us by mistake at 12.45 last night.:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

When I’ve just crashed in a heap on the floor having fallen off the table (cba to move it and use the ladder to work on the conservatory ceiling) pulling 2 blinds on top of me and upturning the table and chairs .... standing holding my hands which were really hurting .... DS and OH stand there and having ascertained that I’m ok then proceed to give me a lecture about not standing on the table, use a ladder, etc.!

Yeah, I think I worked that one out for myself 

The last thing I need when I’ve just done something stupid (and potentially dangerous) is 2 smart Alec’s stating the obvious (and highlighting my stupidity ).

Judging by the pain in my fingers I’m lucky I didn’t break any - or my hip - I’m nearly 60


----------



## Cully

They are just shocked at what might have happened, and probably guilty about letting you do such acrobatics in the first place.
Hope you haven't hurt yourself too badly.
It's one of my fears these days. Doing something that needs a visit to hospital. Not sure I'd feel confident I'd come out as healthy as I went in.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Yeah, I think I worked that one out for myself
> 
> *The last thing I need when I've just done something stupid (and potentially dangerous) is 2 smart Alec's stating the obvious (and highlighting my stupidity ).*
> 
> Judging by the pain in my fingers I'm lucky I didn't break any - or my hip - I'm nearly 60


I was about to do the same thing. Then I remembered my foolishness yesterday with the jigsaw. I didn't get hurt, but I could have.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> When I've just crashed in a heap on the floor having fallen off the table (cba to move it and use the ladder to work on the conservatory ceiling) pulling 2 blinds on top of me and upturning the table and chairs .... standing holding my hands which were really hurting .... DS and OH stand there and having ascertained that I'm ok then proceed to give me a lecture about not standing on the table, use a ladder, etc.!
> 
> Yeah, I think I worked that one out for myself
> 
> The last thing I need when I've just done something stupid (and potentially dangerous) is 2 smart Alec's stating the obvious (and highlighting my stupidity ).
> 
> Judging by the pain in my fingers I'm lucky I didn't break any - or my hip - I'm nearly 60


I'm sorry but you built up such a picture in my mind I couldn't help but laugh (naughty me) are You alright now, no after affects I hope.

And remember you eat from a table not stand on one.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> They are just shocked at what might have happened, and probably guilty about letting you do such acrobatics in the first place.
> Hope you haven't hurt yourself too badly.
> It's one of my fears these days. Doing something that needs a visit to hospital. Not sure I'd feel confident I'd come out as healthy as I went in.


Haha! Yeah, I know they were just relieved I hadn't done some serious damage 

It was a really silly thing to do - I just don't like being told when I know I was an idiot 

To be fair, they both offered to help and actually told me to leave the job and "get a man in" but I love a bit of diy


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm sorry but you built up such a picture in my mind I couldn't help but laugh (naughty me) are You alright now, no after affects I hope.
> 
> And remember you eat from a table not stand on one.





Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm sorry but you built up such a picture in my mind I couldn't help but laugh (naughty me) are You alright now, no after affects I hope.
> 
> And remember you eat from a table not stand on one.


I'm ok apart from very sore fingers that took a whack.

I was more worried that I might have damaged the table and blinds ... thankfully not!


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Haha! Yeah, I know they were just relieved I hadn't done some serious damage
> 
> It was a really silly thing to do - I just don't like being told when I know I was an idiot
> 
> To be fair, they both offered to help and actually told me to leave the job and "get a man in" but I love a bit of diy


The trouble is when we want a job done we're usually too impatient to wait for anyone else to help. If I don't do it there and then I go off the boil.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> The trouble is when we want a job done we're usually too impatient to wait for anyone else to help. If I don't do it there and then I go off the boil.


One advantage of being overweight is you never climb on furniture not designed for it....  Pretty sure Id flatten my table if I climbed on it!

Just checked an Amazon delivery Im expecting and found out its 'undeliverable'.:Wideyed Been returned to sender and will get refund. Ive never had that happen before and it is kinda irritating (I ordered a kitchen timer, basically to remind me not to spend so much time on the pooter and get up off my arse more often!:Shy).


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> One advantage of being overweight is you never climb on furniture not designed for it....  Pretty sure Id flatten my table if I climbed on it!
> 
> Just checked an Amazon delivery Im expecting and found out its 'undeliverable'.:Wideyed Been returned to sender and will get refund. Ive never had that happen before and it is kinda irritating (I ordered a kitchen timer, basically to remind me not to spend so much time on the pooter and get up off my arse more often!:Shy).


How weird about your Amazon parcel. I've not had that before


----------



## Beth78

Getting woken up when you've not slept all night.
So so annoying.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> I think I drive people nuts with my "meat free, non dairy, no egg" requirements tbh
> 
> There are certain foods I will not even try because I just don't fancy them. Figs - just don't appeal (apparently they're very "seedy"). Some foods, are just an absolute no no.
> 
> Oysters for example - er, yukkety yuk yuk! Especially as they're eaten alive


Yes, whatever you do with figs they are gritty, even in chutney.

And marzipan, the thought of it makes me shudder.:Vomit


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> Why do people who take selfies feel the need to pout?
> 
> Such a stupid trend - just looks ridiculous imo.


They look like ostriches . . . but so many do it now, and the result is even more horrific if they have had Botox in their top lip.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> How weird about your Amazon parcel. I've not had that before


Found two parcels, outside on the doorstep yesterday. They didn't knock, didn't leave a card. Half a mind to pretend I didn't get them and pretend they were stolen.

I'm now on my third lot of antibiotics for my ears. I've started on some probiotics as I'm on co-amoxiclav, which is strongly that just the single strength amoxicillin. But......oooo, my body doesn't seem to like them! Ah well, hopefully it will clear up.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> Found two parcels, outside on the doorstep yesterday. They didn't knock, didn't leave a card. Half a mind to pretend I didn't get them and pretend they were stolen.
> 
> I'm now on my third lot of antibiotics for my ears. I've started on some probiotics as I'm on co-amoxiclav, which is strongly that just the single strength amoxicillin. But......oooo, my body doesn't seem to like them! Ah well, hopefully it will clear up.


Bio type yoghurts are good for the tum when taking ab's


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> Bio type yoghurts are good for the tum when taking ab's


I did some research and found ones that had the specific cultures that were potentially depleted when taking antibiotics. I'll see how it goes, and if it doesn't settle, I'd try the yoghurt ones.


----------



## Jaf

Jackie C said:


> Found two parcels, outside on the doorstep yesterday. They didn't knock, didn't leave a card. Half a mind to pretend I didn't get them and pretend they were stolen.
> 
> I'm now on my third lot of antibiotics for my ears. I've started on some probiotics as I'm on co-amoxiclav, which is strongly that just the single strength amoxicillin. But......oooo, my body doesn't seem to like them! Ah well, hopefully it will clear up.


Do be careful. Is there any way they can do a swab to check which antibiotic rather than broad-spectrum? I had a terrible, terrible infection years ago. Took so many courses of antibiotics and had to be admitted to hospital to clear it.


----------



## margy

I've just gotten my David Austin rose delivered, we're burying Suzie and Belle together with it in a big pot. It was in a tall box the driver handed it to me and I stood it on the kitchen floor, pulled down the side of the box and went to lift the rose out suddenly all the soil fell out and saw that the lad had been carrying the box upside down! Then noticed it had written on the box THIS WAY UP. Luckily the rose isn't damaged even though it's been stood on it's head all morning!


----------



## ForestWomble

I am getting so fed up with delivery people who leave parcels right in front of my gate blocking the opening of said gate.
I couldn't take Bungo out this morning because we were trapped inside due to a heavy box left in exactly the wrong place, I am so scared that one day I'm going to need to get out in a hurry and I'm going to be blocked in. 
I am grateful that we have delivery services, but why don't the delivery people think for a moment!


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> I am getting so fed up with delivery people who leave parcels right in front of my gate blocking the opening of said gate.
> I couldn't take Bungo out this morning because we were trapped inside due to a heavy box left in exactly the wrong place, I am so scared that one day I'm going to need to get out in a hurry and I'm going to be blocked in.
> I am grateful that we have delivery services, but why don't the delivery people think for a moment!


Can you put a sign on the gate?


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Can you put a sign on the gate?


I do have a sign up but hardely anyone pays it any attention 
I've noticed a lot of the delivery drivers round here these days do not speak English as their first language, and some clearly have just learnt certain phrases, so I'm guessing a lot don't even understand the sign. (Just to add I have no problem with these people, I think they are very brave living and working in a country while learning the language, I just wish they'd employ some common sense)


----------



## Jobeth

ForestWomble said:


> I do have a sign up but hardely anyone pays it any attention
> I've noticed a lot of the delivery drivers round here these days do not speak English as their first language, and some clearly have just learnt certain phrases, so I'm guessing a lot don't even understand the sign. (Just to add I have no problem with these people, I think they are very brave living and working in a country while learning the language, I just wish they'd employ some common sense)


Could you ask the landlord to alter the gate so that it swings in the opposite direction and then you won't get blocked in.


----------



## ForestWomble

Jobeth said:


> Could you ask the landlord to alter the gate so that it swings in the opposite direction and then you won't get blocked in.


I have a feeling I asked once before, but I can ask again.That would certainly be the simplest way to solve this.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Maybe the sign needs to be brief and blunt?


----------



## Jobeth

ForestWomble said:


> I have a feeling I asked once before, but I can ask again.That would certainly be the simplest way to solve this.


I'd tell him that it is a health and safety issue and should be completed as a reasonable adjustment. It depends how far you want to go but the fire brigade do home safety visits.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe the sign needs to be brief and blunt?


I'm not sure how I can make it any briefer or blunter really, but I'll have a think.



Jobeth said:


> I'd tell him that it is a health and safety issue and should be completed as a reasonable adjustment. It depends how far you want to go but the fire brigade do home safety visits.


Thank you. Will do. 
Oh I didn't know the fire brigade do home safety checks.


----------



## Jobeth

ForestWomble said:


> Oh I didn't know the fire brigade do home safety checks.


https://www.dsfire.gov.uk/YourSafety/SafetyInTheHome/Index.cfm?siteCategoryId=4&T1ID=35

I just used this one as an example (I think it was you) but they even come and sort out a constantly beeping smoke alarm for those that need it.


----------



## ForestWomble

Jobeth said:


> https://www.dsfire.gov.uk/YourSafety/SafetyInTheHome/Index.cfm?siteCategoryId=4&T1ID=35
> 
> I just used this one as an example (I think it was you) but they even come and sort out a constantly beeping smoke alarm for those that need it.


Thank you.
Yes, the fire alarm was me.


----------



## Sandysmum

I get fed up with people who keep telling me that I should get my hair cut coz I'm too old for long hair! I get told that I would suit a nice bob, it would frame my face much better. Well I'm stamping my foot down hard on this one, NO, I'm not getting it cut to please any one else, I like it just the way it is thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## catz4m8z

People should just mind their own bidness when it comes to age related comments....I mean its never going to end well is it!?:Hilarious


Im annoyed with my insomnia today coz I had to give up on the idea of sleep at 4am (after laying awake for hours). I think its coz I had to set my alarm for a delivery. One of the reasons Im glad I get to work nightshifts is coz I dont have to have an alarm....Id be so obssessed with oversleeping Id never sleep again!LOL:Shy


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> I do have a sign up but hardely anyone pays it any attention
> I've noticed a lot of the delivery drivers round here these days do not speak English as their first language, and some clearly have just learnt certain phrases, so I'm guessing a lot don't even understand the sign. (Just to add I have no problem with these people, I think they are very brave living and working in a country while learning the language, I just wish they'd employ some common sense)


How about contacting the delivery company and suggesting they train their employees better.


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> How about contacting the delivery company and suggesting they train their employees better.


I've tried and just got ignored, I contacted one company on the online chat thing and as soon as I explained why I was contacting them, the connection failed - 4 times! So I wrote an email, never heard back. 
I've sent emails to other companies too, everyone ignored, though I am now trying to work out the complaints procedure so might get somewhere that way.


----------



## HarlequinCat

ForestWomble said:


> I've tried and just got ignored, I contacted one company on the online chat thing and as soon as I explained why I was contacting them, the connection failed - 4 times! So I wrote an email, never heard back.
> I've sent emails to other companies too, everyone ignored, though I am now trying to work out the complaints procedure so might get somewhere that way.


Thats pretty bad that these companies dont seem to want to know. Have you tried google searching contact details for Higher up in management. Or you could try asking to speak to someone more in charge


----------



## Lurcherlad

HarlequinCat said:


> Thats pretty bad that these companies dont seem to want to know. Have you tried google searching contact details for Higher up in management. Or you could try asking to speak to someone more in charge


Find out the name of the CEO/Chairman and write a letter, mark the envelope (preferably typed) Strictly Private & Confidential.

This should get to his/his PA's office.

Or try Strictly Personal to be opened by Addressee Only.


----------



## ForestWomble

HarlequinCat said:


> Thats pretty bad that these companies dont seem to want to know. Have you tried google searching contact details for Higher up in management. Or you could try asking to speak to someone more in charge





Lurcherlad said:


> Find out the name of the CEO/Chairman and write a letter, mark the envelope (preferably typed) Strictly Private & Confidential.
> 
> This should get to his/his PA's office.
> 
> Or try Strictly Personal to be opened by Addressee Only.


Will try this, thank you both.


----------



## Jackie C

Jaf said:


> Do be careful. Is there any way they can do a swab to check which antibiotic rather than broad-spectrum? I had a terrible, terrible infection years ago. Took so many courses of antibiotics and had to be admitted to hospital to clear it.


Thanks. Ooo, that sounds nasty. I'm not _that_ bad with it, it just won't settle and I'm just in some discomfort, rather than pain. She said she'll refer me to ENT if it doesn't clear up with this lot. I'm thinking about going to the dentist as well, just in case it's tracked from my teeth. One side of my mouth is uncomfortable when eating, but I don't know if that's because of my ears!


----------



## Jackie C

jetsmum said:


> I get fed up with people who keep telling me that I should get my hair cut coz I'm too old for long hair! I get told that I would suit a nice bob, it would frame my face much better. Well I'm stamping my foot down hard on this one, NO, I'm not getting it cut to please any one else, I like it just the way it is thank you very much!!!!!


My mum said that to me when I turned 30!!! WTF?! She also called me "scraggy head" a lot because my hair is curly....(however, it isn't scraggy). Told her she's the one I got the genes off, so it's her fault.

If you want your hair long, keep it like that, it's your hair! I get the "don't you ever get it straightened?" about my curls. I do, occasionally, when I go to get my highlights done, but only for a change, I prefer it curly. 
It's the same with people with straight hair who offer me unsolicited advice about my curly hair and how to wash it. I've lost count how many times I've told people that curly hair is completely different to straight hair and you have to treat it completely different. 
And, no, it's no permed.

People who stand RIGHT BEHIND YOU in the supermarket, so when you turn around, they're in your face, or reach across you so they're in your face. Social distancing doesn't apply to you?

Oh, I have mentioned this one before, but so many people have their opinion of my choice to be child-free. The other day when someone new at work asked me if I had children, and I said no, she asked "Through choice?" I replied, "Yes." She then looked me up and down and said, "Your cat won't be around for ever, you know." Because I'm a bit deaf with the ear infection, it took me a few seconds to work out what she'd actually said!! I replied, "Erm....I'm alright, thanks!"


----------



## SusieRainbow

I find it annoying when told ' You need to get out more'.
Why ? I'm happy here, have the dogs for company, husband when he's not at work and a nice garden to walk round in so generally pretty content with my lot .If I was complaning about being lonely it might be understandable, but I'm not.
Also the time I spend on the forum is 'unhealthy' and I'm 'obsessed'. Apparently.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I've just gotten my David Austin rose delivered, we're burying Suzie and Belle together with it in a big pot. It was in a tall box the driver handed it to me and I stood it on the kitchen floor, pulled down the side of the box and went to lift the rose out suddenly all the soil fell out and saw that the lad had been carrying the box upside down! Then noticed it had written on the box THIS WAY UP. Luckily the rose isn't damaged even though it's been stood on it's head all morning!


What a pain thank goodness it wasn't damaged. Sounds like a lovely idea for the girls.


----------



## Boxer123

Jackie C said:


> My mum said that to me when I turned 30!!! WTF?! She also called me "scraggy head" a lot because my hair is curly....(however, it isn't scraggy). Told her she's the one I got the genes off, so it's her fault.
> 
> If you want your hair long, keep it like that, it's your hair! I get the "don't you ever get it straightened?" about my curls. I do, occasionally, when I go to get my highlights done, but only for a change, I prefer it curly.
> It's the same with people with straight hair who offer me unsolicited advice about my curly hair and how to wash it. I've lost count how many times I've told people that curly hair is completely different to straight hair and you have to treat it completely different.
> And, no, it's no permed.
> 
> People who stand RIGHT BEHIND YOU in the supermarket, so when you turn around, they're in your face, or reach across you so they're in your face. Social distancing doesn't apply to you?
> 
> Oh, I have mentioned this one before, but so many people have their opinion of my choice to be child-free. The other day when someone new at work asked me if I had children, and I said no, she asked "Through choice?" I replied, "Yes." She then looked me up and down and said, "Your cat won't be around for ever, you know." Because I'm a bit deaf with the ear infection, it took me a few seconds to work out what she'd actually said!! I replied, "Erm....I'm alright, thanks!"


Im 37 with no children the amount of people who feel the need to comment on it drives me mad.


----------



## Boxer123

SusieRainbow said:


> I find it annoying when told ' You need to get out more'.
> Why ? I'm happy here, have the dogs for company, husband when he's not at work and a nice garden to walk round in so generally pretty content with my lot .If I was complaning about being lonely it might be understandable, but I'm not.
> Also the time I spend on the forum is 'unhealthy' and I'm 'obsessed'. Apparently.


I get told I need to get out more. I'm happy pottering around with boxers.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> My mum said that to me when I turned 30!!! WTF?! She also called me "scraggy head" a lot because my hair is curly....(however, it isn't scraggy). Told her she's the one I got the genes off, so it's her fault.
> 
> If you want your hair long, keep it like that, it's your hair! I get the "don't you ever get it straightened?" about my curls. I do, occasionally, when I go to get my highlights done, but only for a change, I prefer it curly.
> It's the same with people with straight hair who offer me unsolicited advice about my curly hair and how to wash it. I've lost count how many times I've told people that curly hair is completely different to straight hair and you have to treat it completely different.
> And, no, it's no permed.
> 
> People who stand RIGHT BEHIND YOU in the supermarket, so when you turn around, they're in your face, or reach across you so they're in your face. Social distancing doesn't apply to you?
> 
> *Oh, I have mentioned this one before, but so many people have their opinion of my choice to be child-free. The other day when someone new at work asked me if I had children, and I said no, she asked "Through choice?" I replied, "Yes." She then looked me up and down and said, "Your cat won't be around for ever, you know." Because I'm a bit deaf with the ear infection, it took me a few seconds to work out what she'd actually said!! I replied, "Erm....I'm alright, thanks!"*



WOW! How bloody rude!


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> WOW! How bloody rude!


Happens a lot.


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> I find it annoying when told ' You need to get out more'.
> Why ? I'm happy here, have the dogs for company, husband when he's not at work and a nice garden to walk round in so generally pretty content with my lot .If I was complaning about being lonely it might be understandable, but I'm not.





Boxer123 said:


> I get told I need to get out more. I'm happy pottering around with boxers.


See, now I never get this....its all 'oh, she never comes out', or 'nah, catz doesnt do people'. I think Ive been vocal enough in past about being antisocial that work colleagues and family just accept that thats me. :Smug


----------



## Calvine

Cyclists who think that red lights do not apply to them; traffic stops, lights green for pedestrians to cross and a bike whizzes past the stationary car as tho' the light isn't visible. Had a family of four doing that yesterday. Called them arseholes loud enough for them to hear.

ETA: And adults who cycle on the pavement.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I wish that some people would use commas and full stops when posting, I find it very hard to read something that just goes on and on.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> I wish that some people would use commas and full stops when posting, I find it very hard to read something that just goes on and on.


 Agree: punctuation (or lack of) can completely change the meaning of a sentence.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mozzie bites that continue to itch like crazy! 

The Eurax cream and Sting Stix aren’t working on the 3 close together on the front of my ankle. The itch is driving me nuts and I keep wanting to scratch!!!!

In desperation I’ve applied some haemorrhoid cream that contains Lidocaine to hopefully numb the itch.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Mozzie bites that continue to itch like crazy!
> 
> The Eurax cream and Sting Stix aren't working on the 3 close together on the front of my ankle. The itch is driving me nuts and I keep wanting to scratch!!!!
> 
> In desperation I've applied some haemorrhoid cream that contains Lidocaine to hopefully numb the itch.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Try minty toothpaste! I read that trick ages ago in a magazine, while waiting for a trim!
Works best though when newly stung, so remember for the next time

My other "go to" is Anthisan cream.

Ps. The itch continues for a little while after application but soon disappears.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Mozzie bites that continue to itch like crazy!
> 
> The Eurax cream and Sting Stix aren't working on the 3 close together on the front of my ankle. The itch is driving me nuts and I keep wanting to scratch!!!!
> 
> In desperation I've applied some haemorrhoid cream that contains Lidocaine to hopefully numb the itch.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


I find E45 anti itch cream works for me and have used it for years for a number of itches. Using at the moment to relieve sore hands from overwashing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The haemorrhoid cream worked on the mozzie bites


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> The haemorrhoid cream worked


No more haemorrhoids popping up on your hands now


----------



## tabelmabel

Calvine said:


> ETA: And adults who cycle on the pavement.


And cyclists who dont ring their bells or even call out a warning when you're out walking - just appear at your shoulder expecting you to shift.

And others who see that you have got your dogs in at the side and are standing in and dont even say thanks.

In fact: just cyclists. Just annoying.


----------



## MilleD

tabelmabel said:


> And cyclists who dont ring their bells or even call out a warning when you're out walking - just appear at your shoulder expecting you to shift.
> 
> And others who see that you have got your dogs in at the side and are standing in and dont even say thanks.
> 
> In fact: just cyclists. Just annoying.


That's not nice. I'm a cyclist and I don't do any of those things. In facts the idiot pedestrians and drivers I've met could fill a book.


----------



## LinznMilly

Sleep deprivation. :Grumpy

Went to bed at 11pm, twisted and turned (and itched and scratched, but that's par for the course in my life), plus a bit of restless leg syndrome, until 2 (Milly moved from the bedroom to the living room at 1am and I didn't want to get up and disturb her   ). 2am I gave up and got up for a (decaf) coffee, back to bed at 3, finally fell asleep somewhere between ,3 and 4, woke up again at 7. Now surviving on coffee. :Yawn :Yawn


----------



## Lurcherlad

Weather’s perfect for garden diy and I forgot to charge up
both batteries for my cordless drill! :Banghead

At least I can get on with painting fences and digging the border while they charge, but I wanted to finish the repairs first 

I’m a Twonk!


----------



## Happy Paws2

LinznMilly said:


> Sleep deprivation. :Grumpy


I know how you feel, what I give for 8 hours sleep instead of an hour here and there and watching the clock slowly counting down to time to get up.

I can fall asleep watching the TV in the evening no trouble at all go to bed no chance.


----------



## Tawny75

MilleD said:


> That's not nice. I'm a cyclist and I don't do any of those things. In facts the idiot pedestrians and drivers I've met could fill a book.


I have to agree.

My town is a 'cycle town' where many of the paths are split with a big thick white line, one side for cyclists and one side for pedestrians. Please pedestrians of my town, stick to your side and we cyclists wont bother you.


----------



## Jaf

Moany moany moan..... I’ve been taking my neighbour to lots of hospital appointments. His wife doesn’t drive anymore so she can’t take him and he needs someone to go with him to try to translate Spanish/ English. It was decided that as all 3 of us can’t go in together (Coronavirus restrictions) she would stay home. I’ve been taking him in my car, it’s comfy and has air con. Everything has been going ok, a few problems here and there with security at hospital but we’ve got the hang of it now. 

Monday the poor man has to go to emergency, so I take him and wait for 7 hours until they finally tell me they’ll be keeping him in. I wasn’t allowed to see him much but got to pop in for an hour half way through.

Tuesday I find him on the ward. It’s very, very hot but the nurses can’t alter the temperature. His treatment seems haphazard but he’s ok.

The moany bit: Wednesday the wife wants to come with me. My car breaks down (a minor problem but I won’t have time to fix it until he is out of hospital!). Have to take their car. I hate their car! It hurts my back, has no air con or power steering. It is boiling hot (30 degrees). Get to hospital and wife visits but gets upset. He doesn’t want her to get tired so it’s a much shorter visit and I feel bad for him. Today was much the same. Tomorrow we’re going early morning as the nurses said that’s when the dr is there.

I don’t think it’s good for either of them for her to visit. Hopefully he’ll recover soon.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Moany moany moan..... I've been taking my neighbour to lots of hospital appointments. His wife doesn't drive anymore so she can't take him and he needs someone to go with him to try to translate Spanish/ English. It was decided that as all 3 of us can't go in together (Coronavirus restrictions) she would stay home. I've been taking him in my car, it's comfy and has air con. Everything has been going ok, a few problems here and there with security at hospital but we've got the hang of it now.
> 
> Monday the poor man has to go to emergency, so I take him and wait for 7 hours until they finally tell me they'll be keeping him in. I wasn't allowed to see him much but got to pop in for an hour half way through.
> 
> Tuesday I find him on the ward. It's very, very hot but the nurses can't alter the temperature. His treatment seems haphazard but he's ok.
> 
> The moany bit: Wednesday the wife wants to come with me. My car breaks down (a minor problem but I won't have time to fix it until he is out of hospital!). Have to take their car. I hate their car! It hurts my back, has no air con or power steering. It is boiling hot (30 degrees). Get to hospital and wife visits but gets upset. He doesn't want her to get tired so it's a much shorter visit and I feel bad for him. Today was much the same. Tomorrow we're going early morning as the nurses said that's when the dr is there.
> 
> I don't think it's good for either of them for her to visit. Hopefully he'll recover soon.


Oh what an awful situation for you to be stuck in the middle of. You really are a wonderful neighbour to care so much. It must be difficult both physically and mentally.
Yes, hopefully he will soon be back at home and you can put it all behind you.


----------



## Jackie C

Jaf said:


> Moany moany moan..... I've been taking my neighbour to lots of hospital appointments. His wife doesn't drive anymore so she can't take him and he needs someone to go with him to try to translate Spanish/ English. It was decided that as all 3 of us can't go in together (Coronavirus restrictions) she would stay home. I've been taking him in my car, it's comfy and has air con. Everything has been going ok, a few problems here and there with security at hospital but we've got the hang of it now.
> 
> Monday the poor man has to go to emergency, so I take him and wait for 7 hours until they finally tell me they'll be keeping him in. I wasn't allowed to see him much but got to pop in for an hour half way through.
> 
> Tuesday I find him on the ward. It's very, very hot but the nurses can't alter the temperature. His treatment seems haphazard but he's ok.
> 
> The moany bit: Wednesday the wife wants to come with me. My car breaks down (a minor problem but I won't have time to fix it until he is out of hospital!). Have to take their car. I hate their car! It hurts my back, has no air con or power steering. It is boiling hot (30 degrees). Get to hospital and wife visits but gets upset. He doesn't want her to get tired so it's a much shorter visit and I feel bad for him. Today was much the same. Tomorrow we're going early morning as the nurses said that's when the dr is there.
> 
> I don't think it's good for either of them for her to visit. Hopefully he'll recover soon.


You are a doing a kind person to do this. xx


----------



## LinznMilly

Someone's doing DIY in their garden. Been going on since about 8 this morning. Rotary blades, drills, hammering. . 

I had my windows open, hoping to let some fresh air in. Had the TV on to drown out the sound -, that hasn't worked. Closed the windows, but I can still hear it. And I'm in South Tyneside, and we're in lockdown, so I can't just escape to someone else's house. :Banghead

Grrrr!

And, what's worse is, I can't see where it's coming from, so it must be coming from my downstairs neighbour, which means it's right below my window.

I swear the older I get, the less tolerant of noise I become. :Bag


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope it’s a short project.

One of our new neighbours has been making a racket in his garden with chop saws, sanders and the like almost every day for weeks 

I’m hoping he’s just doing his own stuff since moving in recently and will soon be finished.

Praying he’s not set himself up as a business!

If it doesn’t ease off soon I’ll be checking the bylaws for the estate.


----------



## Jackie C

People have got to do what they've got to do. I just think it's really rude and inconsiderate when they start before 9am. Some of us work full-time and work shifts and nights and have no body clock, so just sleep whenever we can. I work most weekends, so have my days off in the week. I value my lie-ins.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just phoned my electric company because I have been worrying and waiting the 30 days it was supposed to take for my dispute to be dealt with only for the woman on the other end of the phone to just click a few keys and sort the problem out there and then!:Bored
Why did you make me wait 30 days when it was that easy to sort out!!!?? why...why...why!!!!!:Banghead


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Just phoned my electric company because I have been worrying and waiting the 30 days it was supposed to take for my dispute to be dealt with only for the woman on the other end of the phone to just click a few keys and sort the problem out there and then!:Bored
> Why did you make me wait 30 days when it was that easy to sort out!!!?? why...why...why!!!!!:Banghead


I daresay you weren't the only one in a very long queue with complaints. It's not their money is it, so why hurry?


----------



## Sandysmum

Why do the credits after a film have to go on forever? Not content with cast, director, producer and a few others, it seems that everyone who has had anything to do with a film needs to have their name putting up for all to see. Catering, legal services, horse wrangler, drivers etc, etc, it goes on forever. But we have to watch them, just in case there's an Easter egg on the end that we really, need to see coz it sets up the next film, or has a little bit of explanation to something that wasn't fully explained in the actual film!


----------



## Happy Paws2

jetsmum said:


> Why do the credits after a film have to go on forever? Not content with cast, director, producer and a few others, it seems that everyone who has had anything to do with a film needs to have their name putting up for all to see. Catering, legal services, horse wrangler, drivers etc, etc, it goes on forever. But we have to watch them, just in case there's an Easter egg on the end that we really, need to see coz it sets up the next film, or has a little bit of explanation to something that wasn't fully explained in the actual film!


One of the James Bonds film credits went on for 7 minutes.:Banghead


----------



## LinznMilly

jetsmum said:


> Why do the credits after a film have to go on forever? Not content with cast, director, producer and a few others, it seems that everyone who has had anything to do with a film needs to have their name putting up for all to see. Catering, legal services, horse wrangler, drivers etc, etc, it goes on forever. But we have to watch them, just in case there's an Easter egg on the end that we really, need to see coz it sets up the next film, or has a little bit of explanation to something that wasn't fully explained in the actual film!


Is this a DVD/recorded film?

If so, all I'm going to say is, that's what the Fast Forward button was invented for. :Happy


----------



## Boxer123

I woke up in the night realised I’d made a massive mistake at work couldn’t get back to sleep now tired and it’s raining. Grrr


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> I woke up in the night realised I'd made a massive mistake at work couldn't get back to sleep now tired and it's raining. Grrr


Oh no, will you be able to sort it out.

With all the worry you have with Loki, I'm not surprised that your mind isn't completely on what your doing.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Oh no, will you be able to sort it out.
> 
> With all the worry you have with Loki, I'm not surprised that your mind isn't completely on what your doing.


I have apologised sometimes it's all you can do, It's all been very busy this week I need to time to organise my brain !


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> I have apologised sometimes it's all you can do, It's all been very busy this week* I need to time to organise my brain *!


and a good bottle of wine or two


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> I woke up in the night realised I'd made a massive mistake at work couldn't get back to sleep now tired and it's raining. Grrr


 It is understandable with everything Loki's put you through.

I've said it before and I'll say bit again, sleep deprivation is the worst.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> It is understandable with everything Loki's put you through.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say bit again, sleep deprivation is the worst.


It is horrible I feel all groggy today.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> It is horrible I feel all groggy today.


You will be.


----------



## catz4m8z

well, a month and a half after I paid my final bill and closed my account with the total a**holes who are British Gas they have phoned me to tell me they used my estimated readings (they didnt) and will now be sending me my final bill (they already have).:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Bawling
I have informed them they can do whatever they like but Im not paying them a penny more.
Seriously I feel like BG is run by toddlers...its the only explanation as to why they consistently get everything possible wrong.unch


----------



## Calvine

jetsmum said:


> Why do the credits after a film have to go on forever? Not content with cast, director, producer and a few others, it seems that everyone who has had anything to do with a film needs to have their name putting up for all to see. Catering, legal services, horse wrangler, drivers etc, etc, it goes on forever. But we have to watch them, just in case there's an Easter egg on the end that we really, need to see coz it sets up the next film, or has a little bit of explanation to something that wasn't fully explained in the actual film!


 Yes, sometimes you think the credits have finished and they suddenly reappear after about ten minutes. Infuriating.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Tradesmen who say they’ll be round to look at and quote a job at a certain time, then don’t show up. Or respond to a text an hour after that time asking if they’re still planning to come?


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Tradesmen who say they'll be round to look at and quote a job at a certain time, then don't show up. Or respond to a text an hour after that time asking if they're still planning to come?


That is so annoying. You'd think they care more about customer care, esp in this day when everybody reviews everything!

Just got an Email from British Gas threatening me with debt collection agencies if I dont pay up. At this point they feel less like an energy company and more like my arch nemesis....:Shifty


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> That is so annoying. You'd think they care more about customer care, esp in this day when everybody reviews everything!
> 
> Just got an Email from British Gas threatening me with debt collection agencies if I dont pay up. At this point they feel less like an energy company and more like my arch nemesis....:Shifty


Grrrrr.


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> That is so annoying. You'd think they care more about customer care, esp in this day when everybody reviews everything!
> 
> Just got an Email from British Gas threatening me with debt collection agencies if I dont pay up. At this point they feel less like an energy company and more like my arch nemesis....:Shifty


I think you should take them down do you want me to send in the boxers ?


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> I think you should take them down do you want me to send in the boxers ?


yes, please! Im more then ready to unleash some canine fury on their asses! Got a couple of chihuahuas Im not afraid to pull the pin on either!!:Rage

:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> yes, please! Im more then ready to unleash some canine fury on their asses! Got a couple of chihuahuas Im not afraid to pull the pin on either!!:Rage
> 
> :Hilarious


Me and British Gas have bad history.


----------



## Jobeth

catz4m8z said:


> That is so annoying. You'd think they care more about customer care, esp in this day when everybody reviews everything!
> 
> Just got an Email from British Gas threatening me with debt collection agencies if I dont pay up. At this point they feel less like an energy company and more like my arch nemesis....:Shifty


They did that to me when it was their fault for not sending the bills to my address. It was a new house and I'd contacted them about it. I complained to the ombudsman and received an apology with compensation.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

I swear the older I get, the less tolerant of noise I become. :Bag[/QUOTE]

Me too


----------



## Happy Paws2

LinznMilly said:


> Someone's doing DIY in their garden. Been going on since about 8 this morning. Rotary blades, drills, hammering. .
> 
> I had my windows open, hoping to let some fresh air in. Had the TV on to drown out the sound -, that hasn't worked. Closed the windows, but I can still hear it. And I'm in South Tyneside, and we're in lockdown, so I can't just escape to someone else's house. :Banghead
> 
> Grrrr!
> 
> And, what's worse is, I can't see where it's coming from, so it must be coming from my downstairs neighbour, which means it's right below my window.
> 
> I swear the older I get, the less tolerant of noise I become. :Bag


Me too....... any sort of unnecessary noise has started to drive me mad :Banghead


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Me and British Gas have bad history.


yup, Id advise anybody to run a mile before going anywhere near British Gas. On the plus side after speaking to them again and checking my (closed) account it now appears to be £7500 in credit!



Happy Paws2 said:


> Me too....... any sort of unnecessary noise has started to drive me mad :Banghead


Me too! Ive always hated loud noises and never understood people who have tv or radio on as background noise. Any tiny little noises keep me awake.
I have found that white noise is different though and Ive bought myself a sleep machine as something like rain or waves stops me concentrating on outside noises so much.


----------



## Lurcherlad

.


----------



## Lurcherlad

.


----------



## Cully

Why do they have to fasten tags etc onto items with that horrible plastic/nylon thread? You think you've got it all but there's always a bit left. And if you lose the end it's a devil to find.
I bought Moo a lovely toy from [email protected] Took all the thread off which was holding a tag (it was stitched right through the toy), and gave it to her. She was really excited, then dropped it like she'd been stung. Horrible thing still had a nylon spike which must have really hurt sticking in her mouth.
Waste of money too as she'll ever trust it again. 
Sorry to rant, but I get upset when my 'cubs' are hurt.


----------



## Jackie C

Teeth and the dentist, AGAIN.

I am in a "queue" at the dentist. I have been No1 in said queue since I called.........22 minutes ago. Yeah, right. I think they ignore the phone. When I had a lot of visits at the beginning of the year, the receptionist was doing nothing and hardly on the phone, yet I was always waiting ages for the phone to be answered. I know things are different with Covid, and I know it will be hard for me to get an appointment, but ignoring the phone is grossly unacceptable. I do not believe for a second that one person has been on the phone for over 20 minutes. They said "press 1 to leave a message and we will call you back." I don't believe them.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Fencing panels dipped in orange preservative.

Why orange for heaven's sake?

Hardly blends in with the plants in the garden.

Lucky I had some green paint, but I could have done without having to do it tbh.


----------



## Jackie C

I am hungover. There is someone banging *something* outside and next door has been playing loud music all day...........and I am on a night shift tonight.


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> Me and British Gas have bad history.


 Tell me about it!


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Fencing panels dipped in orange preservative.
> 
> Why orange for heaven's sake?
> 
> Hardly blends in with the plants in the garden.
> 
> Lucky I had some green paint, but I could have done without having to do it tbh.
> 
> View attachment 450817


Maybe they had a load of orange left over? :Hilarious
Joking aside, surely they'd do it in green, dark red or brown?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Men........:Arghh

Why can't they never find anything unless it right in front of them, don't they realise that sometimes that it's behind something else and all you have to do is move a few things and there it is.

I really can't have a shelf on round the house so everything is in single file.:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Maybe they had a load of orange left over? :Hilarious
> Joking aside, surely they'd do it in green, dark red or brown?


Some places do.

The place I was going to buy from use a natural brownish tint but they couldn't find the price list and were going to guess the right price 

They'd just had a price increase and could only find the old list. If it were my business I would have offered them at the old price and made the sale.

I went to B&Q instead and just splapped some paint on (which I had anyway) - luckily it was only one panel.

I opted for 2 x 3ft instead of 1 x 6ft and fitted them in my little Fiat and saved myself £15 Quid delivery 

I'll be growing plants in front so you won't see the join


----------



## Dave S

Have you noticed the television adverts that have a token gay couple in them selling different products.

Now there is a whole advert featuring some girl called Gemma who has a sex change just to get a coffee from Starbucks so she/he can have the name James written on the cup.

Has the world gone so crazy that advertising companies cannot just make a "normal" advert without having to make political statements.

I may just go into Starbucks for a coffee and have them write my name on the cup "Gladys".


----------



## Jackie C

Dave S said:


> Have you noticed the television adverts that have a token gay couple in them selling different products.
> 
> Now there is a whole advert featuring some girl called Gemma who has a sex change just to get a coffee from Starbucks so she/he can have the name James written on the cup.
> 
> Has the world gone so crazy that advertising companies cannot just make a "normal" advert without having to make political statements.
> 
> I may just go into Starbucks for a coffee and have them write my name on the cup "Gladys".


What would you describe as "normal"? How is having a gay couple or a trans person in an advert making a "political statement"? These are regular normal (whatever "normal" is) folk, like you and I. Or shall we go back to the time when adverts had women portrayed as housewives and men using power tools and driving powerful cars?


----------



## picaresque

Dave S said:


> I may just go into Starbucks for a coffee and have them write my name on the cup "Gladys".


I don't think they'd mind if you did 

I do dislike that Gemma/James advert for a few reasons - a. It's on all the time (I watch too much tv), b. 'Ut's Jams', c. I'm afraid it does make me think 'for Christ's sake some people have real problems'. Yeah I know, dysphoria bad but it's always a navel-gazing middle class kid who thinks they're the most oppressed person who's ever lived


----------



## Lurcherlad

The long, drawn out (and often irrelevant and boring ) back stories on 24 Hours in A & E.

Too much of it.

Concentrate on the A & E department activities please!


----------



## LittleMow

Happy Paws2 said:


> Men........:Arghh
> 
> Why can't they never find anything unless it right in front of them, don't they realise that sometimes that it's behind something else and all you have to do is move a few things and there it is.
> 
> I really can't have a shelf on round the house so everything is in single file.:Banghead


It's not just my OH then? Though, saying that something could be right in front of him and he still can't find it, barely a day goes by without something getting 'lost' 

On the plus side he's great at cooking and generally lovely


----------



## Cully

Men have selective hearing. Information goes in, swirls around a bit while the brain decides which bits it wants to retain such as which video game they want next, choices of dinner on offer and sports results etc. 
The rest of the info like how I like my coffee, when to clear out the cupboard because the repair man is coming, why cardboard should not go in the bottle bin, and that I am not psychic all exits down the brains garbage shute.:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

My mum would ask dad a question while was watching the football or something and not answer.

Apparently, it was because he was so engrossed in the game he didn’t hear.

However, when she whispered “do you want a piece of chocolate?” .... well, his hearing became as sharp as a nail!


----------



## Jaf

In a UK newspaper article they show a woman who’s lost some weight and gone from 41inch waist to 36inch. They claimed that means that she is now a size 10/12! I could write it off as a typo but they did a similar thing in another article a week ago.

I know sizes are a bit different in different shops but a size 10 is around a 24 inch waist, I suppose maybe upto 28inch.


----------



## Cully

@Jaf . Sizing here is a nightmare now. It used to be that whatever size you were, you could go into any clothes store and know the clothes labelled as your size would fit.
Now it seems as though sizes are no longer standard. I actually don't know my size anymore.
A size 16 will fit me in one shop, but will be too tight in another, and too big in another. Worst are trousers/leggings where I can range from size 18 to 24.
It's been difficult to buy clothes since covid as I can't visit shops and have had to buy online, which means I take a chance with which size I order.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> @Jaf . Sizing here is a nightmare now. It used to be that whatever size you were, you could go into any clothes store and know the clothes labelled as your size would fit.
> Now it seems as though sizes are no longer standard. I actually don't know my size anymore.
> A size 16 will fit me in one shop, but will be too tight in another, and too big in another. Worst are trousers/leggings where I can range from size 18 to 24.
> It's been difficult to buy clothes since covid as I can't visit shops and have had to buy online, which means I take a chance with which size I order.


It's driving me mad too. I've lost weight so not really sure what size I am now, it seems to be a 16 but some things are too small or too big even from the same shop. I like casual wear from shops like Mountain Warehouse or Cotton Traders. I've ordered online in size 16 and it's luck of the drawer how good the fit is. Really need to be able to try things on now


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> It's driving me mad too. I've lost weight so not really sure what size I am now, it seems to be a 16 but some things are too small or too big even from the same shop. I like casual wear from shops like Mountain Warehouse or Cotton Traders. I've ordered online in size 16 and it's luck of the drawer how good the fit is. Really need to be able to try things on now


I buy a lot from Cotton Traders good quality clothes, always have to buy a size smaller.


----------



## Jackie C

And what about women's trousers which all have the same leg length or dresses that shops have to hang high up because they're SO LONG. Sorry, I don't want to wear heels and I'm not 5ft 10 with a 34inch inside leg!
We are all different.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I've said this before, and I'll say it again, any bottoms that are high waisted. Either jeans, skirts, shorts. It seems to be all u can get nowadays. If you have to crouch or bend down, or even just sit it feels like you're being garroted around your stomach.
Please let hipsters or low rise come back in fashion!


----------



## Calvine

Jaf said:


> know sizes are a bit different in different shops


 H&M Extra Small sweaters are the size of tents, no kidding.


----------



## Calvine

Meaningless comments which people put into their conversation:
'At the end of the day'
'How long is a piece of string?'
And now, one I have only heard recently, but becoming more frequent: 'It is what it is'. I'm not sure what this even means.


----------



## Dave S

Jackie C said:


> What would you describe as "normal"? How is having a gay couple or a trans person in an advert making a "political statement"? These are regular normal (whatever "normal" is) folk, like you and I. Or shall we go back to the time when adverts had women portrayed as housewives and men using power tools and driving powerful cars?


I would say "normal" as yes still include gay couples, it is real life, but don't overplay it - the case of Gemma/James for instance just to write a name on a coffee mug. Bit over the top and not necessary I think.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> And what about women's trousers which all have the same leg length or dresses that shops have to hang high up because they're SO LONG. Sorry, I don't want to wear heels and I'm not 5ft 10 with a 34inch inside leg!
> *We are all different*.


Yes we are, I'm 6ft and most things are to short for me and sleeves don't get talking about them:Banghead


----------



## Calvine

Dave S said:


> I would say "normal" as yes still include gay couples, it is real life, but don't overplay it - the case of Gemma/James for instance just to write a name on a coffee mug. Bit over the top and not necessary I think.


 I can totally see what you mean. At one time a TV commercial was just something to sell a product/service, and to be honest, you hardly looked at them. But now I find unless I see them a second time, I sometimes cannot even work out what they are selling. It's as if they are telling the world that they, Virgin Media/ BT/whoever are a politically correct organisation. I remember recently, maybe last year, EDF had an ad which was to do with smartmeters. It featured a black man, a white man, and to emphasise how much they valued inclusivity, a woman wearing a hijab. I took one look and thought, ''Well, that ticks all the boxes''. The original ad had just had the two men, but someone obviously thought, hey, better get the girls in too!


----------



## Cully

HarlequinCat said:


> Please let hipsters or low rise come back in fashion!


What, and be exposed to bum cleavage! It's not just the men either. I saw a young women stooping down to attend to her toddler. do they actually realise how much they're showing?


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> Meaningless comments which people put into their conversation:
> 'At the end of the day'
> 'How long is a piece of string?'
> And now, one I have only heard recently, but becoming more frequent: 'It is what it is'. I'm not sure what this even means.


I think it means when we can't change something we should should learn to live with it.


----------



## lorilu

It was there. Where it always is. Now it's not.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> I think it means when we can't change something we should should learn to live with it.


Thank you; yes, thought that too. BUT remember a couple of weeks back the policeman who was shot when admitting a guy into a custody centre. One policeman was clearly very upset, but some guy who was there said to him ''It is what it is'' which sounded totally callous and insensitive in view of what had just happened.


----------



## picaresque

Professional dog walkers who're already walking in the (quiet, no through traffic) road while you pass with your dog on the pavement and then passive-aggressively say ‘you’re welcome!’ - mate, I didn’t make you move and you had like seven dogs versus my one.


----------



## LinznMilly

picaresque said:


> Professional dog walkers who're already walking in the (quiet, no through traffic) road while you pass with your dog on the pavement and then passive-aggressively say 'you're welcome!' - mate, I didn't make you move and you had like seven dogs versus my one.


Actually, I'm with the dog walkers on this. No, you didn't make them move, but I find it the height of bad manners not to at least acknowledge that they've moved over and given you space to carry on, and the number of dogs involved for both/all parties is completely irrelevant. A simple nod would suffice.

Maybe it's just me, though.


----------



## Happy Paws2

When I've out on my Mobility Scooter I always stop when someone with a dog is coming towards me, (as lots of dogs are a little nervous walking past a moving scooter) a thank-you or just a smile would be nice.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> When I've out on my Mobility Scooter I always stop when someone with a dog is coming towards me, (as lots of dogs are a little nervous walking past a moving scooter) a thank-you or just a smile would be nice.


I remember when my son was small, I told him he should hold a door open and not leave it to slam in someone's face. He said that as often as no, people walked thro' and left him holding it as tho' he were a doorman (even a doorman should get a ''Thank you'').


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> I remember when my son was small, I told him he should hold a door open and not leave it to slam in someone's face. He said that as often as no, people walked thro' and left him holding it as tho' he were a doorman (even a doorman should get a ''Thank you'').


That's something that really annoyed me, left standing there why one after another walk past you.:Rage


----------



## LinznMilly

Calvine said:


> I remember when my son was small, I told him he should hold a door open and not leave it to slam in someone's face. He said that as often as no, people walked thro' and left him holding it as tho' he were a doorman (even a doorman should get a ''Thank you'').


The number of times that has happened to me. Most of the time, the closest I got to a Thank you was "You should work here as a door(wo)man." . Usually said by the fifth person to pass through. It was usually just at that point when I started thinking I_'m not standing here for the good of my health, you know?

_


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> When I've out on my Mobility Scooter I always stop when someone with a dog is coming towards me, (as lots of dogs are a little nervous walking past a moving scooter) a thank-you or just a smile would be nice.


The same happens with me. I usually stop for most people coming towards me as although I know I can manage my scooter very well, they wont know my capabilities and may be wary of me mowing them down. A simple nod or glance is all it takes as a thankyou. Those who ignore me get my "No problem. My pleasure" and a big smile. 
It especially annoys me when they chat to each other, or on their phone and ignore me. Perhaps I _should_ run into them and blame them for not looking where they're going.


----------



## Cully

LinznMilly said:


> The number of times that has happened to me. Most of the time, the closest I got to a Thank you was "You should work here as a door(wo)man." . Usually said by the fifth person to pass through. It was usually just at that point when I started thinking I_'m not standing here for the good of my health, you know?
> _


Ooh I hate that too. Once when it seemed like the world and his wife were passing through I stopped the next man and asked, very politely, if he could just hold the door for me, which he did. I then walked quickly away while he stood there mouth open as people continued past him. 
No offence mate, nothing personal.:Smuggrin


----------



## LinznMilly

Cully said:


> or on their phone and ignore me.


_Oh my god_, yes! Happened to me with the dogs just this week. And yes, @picaresque , I muttered a passive aggressive "you're welcome."


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> It especially annoys me when they chat to each other, or on* their phone and ignore me*. Perhaps I _should_ run into them and blame them for not looking where they're going.


Not the same, When we had Dillon and OH was walking him, he was walking down the main road and this young lady was walking towards them on her phone not looking where she was going so OH just kept walking with Dillon. Well Dillon been a large dog and his nose is just at wrong height when he walked into the young lady, she jumped looked at OH and then at Dillon went bright red and apologised and walked aways as fast as she could, OH trying not to laugh.


----------



## Calvine

LinznMilly said:


> The number of times that has happened to me. Most of the time, the closest I got to a Thank you was "You should work here as a door(wo)man." . Usually said by the fifth person to pass through. It was usually just at that point when I started thinking I_'m not standing here for the good of my health, you know?
> _


I recall another occasion, he was about 16, he took the trouble to take the bottom end of the baby buggy to help a young woman struggling to get down five or six steps; she didn't even smile at him. You wonder how these people are brought up, really you do.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Ooh I hate that too. Once when it seemed like the world and his wife were passing through I stopped the next man and asked, very politely, if he could just hold the door for me, which he did. I then walked quickly away while he stood there mouth open as people continued past him.
> No offence mate, nothing personal.:Smuggrin


Well done you.

I always thank people for holding doors, it's only polite. 
Where we have the static the entrance is through a gate which is always closed which means the car passenger has to get out and open and close it, not a big problem, but mildly irritating. I always thank people hugely if they just happen to there at the same time and hold the gate open for us to sail through, it's so nice not to have climb in and out of the car which I don't find so easy now.


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> I recall another occasion, he was about 16, he took the trouble to take the bottom end of the baby buggy to help a young woman struggling to get down five or six steps; she didn't even smile at him. You wonder how these people are brought up, really you do.


The sad thing is that young man may think twice before offering help again. Such a shame.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> his nose is just at wrong height


 So many of them are crotch bandits, aren't they! Did he lift her skirt too? I had a Bloodhound, which obviously are trained to sniff out ''interesting'' items. You can imagine the fun he had.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's something that really annoyed me, left standing there why one after another walk past you.:Rage


 You start to wonder if you look like a cardboard cut-out, don't you.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im another one who believes in acknowledging people making way or holding a door open. I usually give a smile and nod or thank you for people, or a little wave to cars who stop at the zebra crossing (even though they are supposed to its still a nice gesture!).
Only time I dont is when people go out of there way to avoid me/walk round me when there is no apparent need. Then I figure that its your problem not mine (also vaguely wonder if I smell bad!?LOL).



Annoying me today is packaging (this is an oldie but a goodie!!.
Had 2 food items delivered today. A box of cheese (dont judge me...its cheese!) which was supposed to be in chilled packaging but arrived in an ordinary box and a box of vegan nut roasts (which are cupboard items) but was in a box, in another box with so many packing peanuts rammed in that to seperate them it will involve creating a packing peanut avalanche all over the place.:Banghead
I mean...why??


----------



## ForestWomble

The door thing has reminded me of something, when I was a child, mum and I entered a shop, as I went through I automatically looked behind me and saw an old lady behind me, so I held the door open for her, as she came through she thanked me and said something about polite children becoming a rarity and asked me which school I went to  
It just seemed odd to me that rather than praising mum, the woman was praising the school.


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH and I smiled and thanked the chap who leashed his dog as he spotted us on a narrow path and we all went on our merry way without drama and in a good mood 

I always smile and say thank you to owners who “do the right thing” as we pass, even if they were doing it anyway  - it just gives a positive vibe ime.

Same when I used to ride my horse on the road .... I’d ensure the driver saw my smile, verbal “thank you” and my wave so they didn’t think I was a haughty rider, looking down on them (nature of the beast when on top a 16hh horse) and spoil it for others (with potentially deadly consequences).


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> The door thing has reminded me of something, when I was a child, mum and I entered a shop, as I went through I automatically looked behind me and saw an old lady behind me, so I held the door open for her, as she came through she thanked me and said something about polite children becoming a rarity and asked me which school I went to
> It just seemed odd to me that rather than praising mum, the woman was praising the school.


This reminded me that when one of my sons first started having dinners at nursery his teacher told me he was so well behaved and good mannered at dinner time.
When I asked what she meant she said he always asked to leave the table when he'd finished eating, then took his plate to put on the trolley.
Then she raised an eyebrow and said in a whisper, "Most of the others throw veg at each other.":Jawdrop


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> crotch bandits,


:Hilarious:Hilarious Never heard that one before.


----------



## Calvine

LinznMilly said:


> _Oh my god_, yes! Happened to me with the dogs just this week. And yes, @picaresque , I muttered a passive aggressive "you're welcome."


With the social distancing now, it happens in supermarkets, you stand there like a lemon while five people with trolleys sashay past you, and maybe one will acknowledge you.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> The sad thing is that young man may think twice before offering help again. Such a shame.


It was my son. But the worst was when he and I were boarding a bus and a woman on crutches (plus shopping) was leaving the bus via the entrance. No-one commented on the fact that it was the wrong door as she was clearly elderly and disabled and was using that door as she had likely occupied a priority seat at the front of the bus. My son offered her his arm to help her down the steps to be told to get his f****** hands off her as she could manage and did not need his f****** help. He said nothing, but a couple of young women behind us gave her a piece of their minds.


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> It was my son. But the worst was when he and I were boarding a bus and a woman on crutches (plus shopping) was leaving the bus via the entrance. No-one commented on the fact that it was the wrong door as she was clearly elderly and disabled and was using that door as she had likely occupied a priority seat at the front of the bus. My son offered her his arm to help her down the steps to be told to get his f****** hands off her as she could manage and did not need his f****** help. He said nothing, but a couple of young women behind us gave her a piece of their minds.


You must be very proud of him.
I always try and see the reason behind bad behaviour, so maybe she was scared of catching the virus from a stranger. Even so, that isn't reason to react that way and a polite refusal of assistance would have been kinder. Good for those other women who told her what for.
I hope your son continues to be such a nice person.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> maybe she was scared of catching the virus from a stranger.


 No, this was when he was a teenager, not covid-related.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> polite refusal of assistance would have been kinder


 Yes, all she had to do was say thank you, but she could manage (maybe she managed better without help and her own ''system'' of navigating the steps).


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> OH and I smiled and thanked the chap who leashed his dog as he spotted us on a narrow path and we all went on our merry way without drama and in a good mood
> 
> I always smile and say thank you to owners who "do the right thing" as we pass, even if they were doing it anyway  - it just gives a positive vibe ime.
> 
> *Same when I used to ride my horse on the road ....* I'd ensure the driver saw my smile, verbal "thank you" and my wave so they didn't think I was a haughty rider, looking down on them (nature of the beast when on top a 16hh horse) and spoil it for others (with potentially deadly consequences).


When I use to walk our dogs, I always made them sit quietly so the horses could walk past without the riders worrying about a dog worrying their horses, we saw them every weekend, the one weekend walking Amber one of the riders rode over to a post box and put something on them top of it and said a few dogs treats for your dog, it's nice to see a well behaved dog around horses. NIce to know some people are nice.


----------



## catz4m8z

My neighbours have me fuming today....again. The other day they put out over 20 black bags of rubbish which the binmen only took about half of, probably coz they were trying to chuck out building rubbish as well as household waste.
Problem being the binmen also decided they werent going to take my rubbish either! (I literally had 1 black bag that was half full, thats it!). Only thing I can figure is that they felt it and as it was soft and squishy assumed it had something like soft furnishings in. Have emailed the council to say its a missed collection and the reson its soft and squishy is coz its mostly filled with dog poop.
They still havent collected it.:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’d have telephoned the Council straight away to get them to collect it.

With ours, they need to be notified by 1200 for same day collection.

Emails can be ignored


----------



## Nonnie

My teabag tab dropped in my mug when i poured the water.


----------



## LinznMilly

Broadband dude was here on Monday, installing a new line. He left a work bag behind.

When he didn't come for it on Tuesday, I contacted the company but accidentally closed the live chat before getting a response.

By Wednesday, I was beginning to wonder if it was something I needed in some way, but couldn't think why. Spares, maybe?

No. My gut instinct was right.

The engineer phoned yesterday, asking if he'd left his bag behind. I answered in the affirmative. He was thrilled! Couldn't thank me enough. I'd made his day. Would I be in anytime today?

I replied yes, any time after 9:30, when I usually get back from walking the dogs.

I'm still waiting. :Grumpy

Milly's getting bored and fed up, waiting for her second walk, and the antihistamine I took last night is making me drowsy and I'm struggling to stay awake (it'll wear off by 3pm . . . I hope. :Meh )


----------



## Lurcherlad

LinznMilly said:


> Broadband dude was here on Monday, installing a new line. He left a work bag behind.
> 
> When he didn't come for it on Tuesday, I contacted the company but accidentally closed the live chat before getting a response.
> 
> By Wednesday, I was beginning to wonder if it was something I needed in some way, but couldn't think why. Spares, maybe?
> 
> No. My gut instinct was right.
> 
> The engineer phoned yesterday, asking if he'd left his bag behind. I answered in the affirmative. He was thrilled! Couldn't thank me enough. I'd made his day. Would I be in anytime today?
> 
> I replied yes, any time after 9:30, when I usually get back from walking the dogs.
> 
> I'm still waiting. :Grumpy
> 
> Milly's getting bored and fed up, waiting for her second walk, and the antihistamine I took last night is making me drowsy and I'm struggling to stay awake (it'll wear off by 3pm . . . I hope. :Meh )


Tbh I'd message him and say you have to go out for a while.

Not ok to expect you to wait around all day.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Coming out without my reading glasses - squinting just about works but very wearing 

I’m a Twonk


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh I'd message him and say you have to go out for a while.
> 
> Not ok to expect you to wait around all day.


I was about to, when he turned up. 

Next time, I'll give a 2-3hr window. :Smuggrin

It happens a lot, but most people tend to realise straight away and come straight back for it. Or come back first thing in the morning -, not four or five days later.


----------



## Siskin

LinznMilly said:


> I was about to, when he turned up.
> 
> Next time, I'll give a 2-3hr window. :Smuggrin
> 
> It happens a lot, but most people tend to realise straight away and come straight back for it. Or come back first thing in the morning -, not four or five days later.


We got left with a tub of plumbers mate (I didn't know what it was either). Still got it 15 years later. It's not something you use very often


----------



## catz4m8z

Fireworks....really thought I wouldnt have to put up with them this year but Ive heard them going off for 3 nights in a row. More importantly the dogs have heard them and its stressing them out.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> Fireworks....really thought I wouldnt have to put up with them this year but Ive heard them going off for 3 nights in a row. More importantly the dogs have heard them and its stressing them out.


They've been going off as per usual since the end of September here.  A few have been so loud or close whilst out on a walk, they even made me jump - and _that_ was about a fortnight ago.
. 
Sorry it's affecting the dogs though.


----------



## Cully

I know that there won't be any organised firework displays this year due to covid, but it just means there be more in people's gardens. I really wish they could be banned. It's so stressful for the animals. Not just pets but wildlife too.
I've found playing music helps, especially classical.
If I remember right, last year there was a whole evenings local radio dedicated to playing suitable classical for pets. Only for Nov 5th though I think. Misty found it really soothing.


----------



## Sandysmum

There have been fireworks going off every night for a few weeks, but not the pretty kind just the one's that sound like guns going off!
Every year there's various petitions going round asking the government to ban fireworks, but they haven't, If they could get rid of the noise and leave the pretty lights, that would be a good enough compromise, wouldn't it??


----------



## LinznMilly

jetsmum said:


> There have been fireworks going off every night for a few weeks, but not the pretty kind just the one's that sound like guns going off!
> Every year there's various petitions going round asking the government to ban fireworks, but they haven't, If they could get rid of the noise and leave the pretty lights, that would be a good enough compromise, wouldn't it??


I'd be happy with that. I'd enjoy watching them from my living room. :Joyful

Sadly, the whole point seems to be to make them louder.


----------



## LinznMilly

Moronic drivers who think they're clever when they speed up a street that's essentially reduced to a single lane by parked cars.  :Banghead Twice in as many nights they've done that as I've been walking the dogs. I could see one or more car being made airborne tonight... Must've been doing at least 40mph.

_Christ_ knows how they manage not to hit one or more of them.


----------



## Nonnie

My tea smelling so much nicer than it tastes


----------



## Happy Paws2

Nonnie said:


> My tea smelling so much nicer than it tastes


Tea :Yuck same with coffee.


----------



## rona

Motor bike riders who are virtually up your bumper screaming their engines even though you are doing the speed limit, then undertaking you and making rude gestures as they go.

Actually, it didn't annoy me for long, I saw the funny side, then when he got caught up with about 5 lorries further on, all doing under the speed limit, it amused me more


----------



## Lurcherlad

Love that 

There’s a certain amount of satisfaction when I catch “boy racers” up at the lights!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Love that
> 
> There's a certain amount of satisfaction when I catch "boy racers" up at the lights!


Yes it's very satisfying when that happens. the same as just for once years ago when we had our Ford Capri we were bugged by some kids on motor bikes and OH just let them fool around for a while then put his foot down and left them.


----------



## Nonnie

Walking (or trying to) on acorns.


----------



## Lurcherlad

There seem to be a lot on the ground this year.


----------



## Nonnie

Lurcherlad said:


> There seem to be a lot on the ground this year.


There is a complete carpet of them on one path i use. About 8 deep too!

Then they get covered by wet leaves and you just have to take your life into your own hands.

Always on a steep downhill path too. Just to add to the danger level.


----------



## Cleo38

Mud! It's potato packing time at the barn next door so my road has been inundated with tractors carrying spuds. There are thick clods of mud everywhere & the barn area we walk through in the morning is like a mud swamp.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A neighbour who cba to put a hard standing on his front grass and drives across the pavement, having created a deep muddy dip to traverse, and plasters mud all over the path (and no intention of cleaning it up).

Nice for pushchairs and wheelchairs and potentially dangerous for anyone with mobility or sight issues, not to mention Jack and I have to step in the road to avoid it 

The family are scumbags, so I shouldn’t be surprised really


----------



## Siskin

The main road near us is closed for about two weeks whilst some diseased Ash trees are taken down. This has meant that a number of drivers have ignored diversion signs and followed their sat navs through the village and down our narrow windy lanes. I went for a walk on Monday and spent most of the tome cowering at the side of the road as huge 4x4’s and lorries squeezed their way along. Frustrated drivers are going too fast, you take your life in your hands venturing out.


----------



## LinznMilly

Have I complained about my window cleaner yet? (Not the one that tried to poach Milly off me, because he's long gone).

There's me and my girls, all snuggled up on the couch, girls snoozing, me pretending to watch TV while researching Xmas pressies for a family dog, when *_Bang_!* *_Crash_!* Milly jumps up, startled, Honey stiffens (but surprisingly doesn't start yapping) and I freeze. The rattle of the ladders give it away, so I relax. *_Thump_!* of the squeegee against the glass. I daren't ask him if he could make any more noise, in case he takes it as a challenge!

Surprised he hasn't put the glass through.


----------



## Dave S

Perhaps not petty but.

The seven stowaways that were seized by the SBS in the channel the other day after threatening the crew were arrested and taken to a police station.
They have now been bailed!

They are stowaways and illegal immigrants with a threat of violence and now they are walking our streets.

Remember NIce yesterday?
Remember "Je suis Charlie?
Remember London Bridge?

Why could they not have been put on the first plane back where they came from, we have now given them the opportunity to disappear in this country, probably given them loads of money to survive. Unbelievable.

Lets not go there with our stupid human rights laws as they are heavily weighted in keeping people here and looking after them better than our own.
So lets house and feed them, give them lots of benefit but not give school children free meals in school holidays. Great? Britain.

Friday frustration rant over and out.


----------



## Nonnie

Dave S said:


> They are stowaways and illegal immigrants with a threat of violence and now they are walking our streets.


Might want to find out some facts before getting enraged. The police have bailed them, but they are in Border Force custody.

The police dont enforce immigration laws, hence them being bailed whilst under investigation.


----------



## Dave S

Nonnie said:


> Might want to find out some facts before getting enraged. The police have bailed them, but they are in Border Force custody.
> 
> The police dont enforce immigration laws, hence them being bailed whilst under investigation.


I did say it was a rant and maybe Border Force are looking after them in a detention centre but the fact remains that they are still in this country, not back where they started and when if we wanted to extradite them they could use the appeals procedure and use lawyers who make a fortune out of legal aid to delay/stall/stay in the country.

All this time we are paying to feed and house them, guard them and keep them safe and warm.
A one way airline ticket would be much more cost effective.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> I did say it was a rant and maybe Border Force are looking after them in a detention centre but the fact remains that they are still in this country, not back where they started and when if we wanted to extradite them they could use the appeals procedure and use lawyers who make a fortune out of legal aid to delay/stall/stay in the country.
> 
> *All this time we are paying to feed and house them*, guard them and* keep them safe and warm.*
> A one way airline ticket would be much more cost effective.


and that's more than they do for our poor and elderly.


----------



## Jackie C

People who make judgements about immigrants and refugees without knowing about any of their personal circumstances.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> People who make judgements about immigrants and refugees without knowing about any of their personal circumstances.


I think it's not unreasonable to have a rant about a group of individuals who were reported as trying to hijack a vessel and threatening the crew.

"The captain and 20 other crew members took refuge in the ship's citadel, an emergency room used during pirate attacks, after the migrants 'smashed glass and made threats to kill'."


----------



## O2.0




----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m cross with myself. Just got a £100 parking fine through the door. Parked in town last week but put OH’s car reg (which I drive a lot) in machine and not my car’s . Plonker!

I’ve had to pay £60 and sent an explanation with proof of payment of the actual ticket, identical times, cameras won’t have picked up OH’s car entering, genuine error etc. and fingers crossed they take pity on me. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## lorilu

I had such a fun building project planned for today, I was going to make my coat rack or coat stand, not sure what I would call it, but I have it all designed in my head, and it won't cost me a penny, because I am recycling the lumber from the shed that was torn down.

But a sleepless night has left me exhausted, irritable and miserable, and in no condition to do a project like that. I often wonder what life would be like if I ever actually slept.


----------



## SbanR

lorilu said:


> I had such a fun building project planned for today, I was going to make my coat rack or coat stand, not sure what I would call it, but I have it all designed in my head, and it won't cost me a penny, because I am recycling the lumber from the shed that was torn down.
> 
> But a sleepless night has left me exhausted, irritable and miserable, and in no condition to do a project like that. I often wonder what life would be like if I ever actually slept.


I'm sorry you had such a bad night. Sleep exhaustion is the absolute pits.
Hope its a better night tonight.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm cross with myself. Just got a £100 parking fine through the door. Parked in town last week but put OH's car reg (which I drive a lot) in machine and not my car's . Plonker!
> 
> I've had to pay £60 and sent an explanation with proof of payment of the actual ticket, identical times, cameras won't have picked up OH's car entering, genuine error etc. and fingers crossed they take pity on me. Not holding my breath though.


Can't possible like but how annoying. Hope someone is smiling down at you.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm cross with myself. Just got a £100 parking fine through the door. Parked in town last week but put OH's car reg (which I drive a lot) in machine and not my car's . Plonker!
> 
> I've had to pay £60 and sent an explanation with proof of payment of the actual ticket, identical times, cameras won't have picked up OH's car entering, genuine error etc. and fingers crossed they take pity on me. Not holding my breath though.


Hope you manage to sort it. A lot of parking places just drop the fine because they can't be arsed to pursue it.


----------



## Jackie C

Fake celebs and fake people who will do anything to get on TV (programmes like "Just Tattoo of Us").


----------



## LinznMilly

People who assume every dog that's hand shy, or doesn't instantly love you or want cuddles from you has "been abused." :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead


----------



## O2.0

LinznMilly said:


> People who assume every dog that's hand shy, or doesn't instantly love you or want cuddles from you has "been abused." :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead


And if they bark at a man wearing a hat they were abused by a man wearing a hat  
Yep, definitely one of my pet peeves.


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> And if they bark at a man wearing a hat they were abused by a man wearing a hat
> Yep, definitely one of my pet peeves.


Once upon a time I was stupid enough to buy into every one of them, felt sympathy for the dog and thought the (new) owner was some kind of saviour, but slowly but surely it's started to grate on my nerves. Maybe it's my increased awareness. Maybe it's way it's said, sort of skirting around the subject, as if testing the waters or trying the abuse theory out for themselves:

Them: "Well, he shakes/backs away/crouches down/avoids us when we go to stroke him/any other behaviour that isn't to our liking. Soooo..."
Me:. 3... 2 ... 1...
Them: "We think he's been beaten up or abused."
"Me:. And _there_ it is! The ego trip. Their application for the Golden Halo Awards.


----------



## O2.0

Where is that funny skit about rescue dogs when you need it?


----------



## Siskin

O2.0 said:


> And if they bark at a man wearing a hat they were abused by a man wearing a hat
> Yep, definitely one of my pet peeves.


In that case my last golden (who I had from 8 weeks) must have been soundly abused by a man carrying a large pink blow up flamingo


----------



## O2.0

Siskin said:


> In that case my last golden (who I had from 8 weeks) must have been soundly abused by a man carrying a large pink blow up flamingo


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> In that case my last golden (who I had from 8 weeks) must have been soundly abused by a man carrying a large pink blow up flamingo


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

I just laughed out loud at that and got glared at, his royal highness is trying to sleep don't cha know.


----------



## LittleMow

Siskin said:


> In that case my last golden (who I had from 8 weeks) must have been soundly abused by a man carrying a large pink blow up flamingo


Maybe it was the flamingo that did the abusing, naughty birdie 

Running with this theme, Bodmin was definitely abused by an old(er) lady with a shopping trolley, a postman (but not the one's who bring the big boxes - they come bearing gifts), lots of bikes and my mum


----------



## margy

I got a parking fine saying I hadn't paid for a ticket in a car park in Staffordshire. I live in Northumberland. Luckily my husband used my car for work on that date and had been clocked entering and exiting his work. His boss was very good and witnessed him driving onto the site so gave a written letter to enclose along with cctv evidence. But it was all hassle we could have done without. It seems the screw on the registration plate made a C look like a G. The fine was dropped.


----------



## lorilu

I find it highly insulting that a certain family member, and a co-worker also, feel the need to remind me at least 3 times today (not to mention reminders in previous days) to vote. Neither of these people have any reason to think I would not vote or would forget to vote (how on earth could anyone forget to vote in this presidential election, it's in your face very minute of the day)

I hate it when people treat me like an idiot. I finally said to the co-worker this afternoon as I was leaving for the day "I'm not an idiot, I won't forget to vote".

And I have just written to my aunt to say "yes of course I voted, I'm not an idiot"

Perhaps I am just too prickly, but really, just lay off.


----------



## O2.0

Probably just trying to make conversation but I agree, I'm tired of hearing anything that has to do with the election. At this point I don't even care who wins I'm so over it all. 

I'm annoyed at all the "I voted" posts on FB so I posted my own of Penny with an "I voted" sticker on her :Hilarious
I was tempted to say "Rigged election! Even letting dogs vote!" with some angry emojis but instead I just plugged the Batesnpenny instagram account


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> Probably just trying to make conversation but I agree, I'm tired of hearing anything that has to do with the election. At this point I don't even care who wins I'm so over it all.
> 
> I'm annoyed at all the "I voted" posts on FB so I posted my own of Penny with an "I voted" sticker on her :Hilarious
> I was tempted to say "Rigged election! Even letting dogs vote!" with some angry emojis but instead I just plugged the Batesnpenny instagram account


No they aren't making conversation  They are nagging me to vote, like I am an idiot incapable of remembering. Or maybe it makes themselves feel important to nag, I don't know. It's just annoying.

I didn't realize until I came out that no one gave me my 'I voted' sticker. Now I won't be able to prove to either of them that I was smart enough to do it lol. It was a new polling place for me as I moved in August, so I wasn't familiar with the lay out or the way they do things and never thought about my sticker until I was back in my car.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> I didn't realize until I came out that no one gave me my 'I voted' sticker. Now I won't be able to prove to either of them that I was smart enough to do it lol. It was a new polling place for me as I moved in August, so I wasn't familiar with the lay out or the way they do things and never thought about my sticker until I was back in my car.


LOL if you didn't get a sticker, wear it, and posts a selfie on Facebook, it didn't happen!


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> LOL if you didn't get a sticker, wear it, and posts a selfie on Facebook, it didn't happen!


Hahaha! Well whther one votes or not is public record so if they really need to know they can always find out lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sticker? What sticker? We don’t get a sticker in UK! Not fair


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Sticker? What sticker? We don't get a sticker in UK! Not fair


This is the one I have been given in the past.


----------



## catz4m8z

Neighbours....yet again.:Shifty If you lived in a house that opened directly onto a walkway and were going to start plonking loads of old furniture and building rubbish in front of your neighbours house surely its the polite thing to do to tell them first??
They never do...either the rubbish disappears the next day or else I have to drag it all back in front of their house again. I really hate my neighbours.:Rage


----------



## Lurcherlad

Can’t someone (Landlord, Council) do something about them?


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't someone (Landlord, Council) do something about them?


They did....took them about 2yrs to get them to move the fridgefreezer, mattress and assorted rubbish from the front of their house. Apparently they dont learn though.


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> They did....took them about 2yrs to get them to move the fridgefreezer, mattress and assorted rubbish from the front of their house. Apparently they dont learn though.


----------



## Cully

Fire safety workmen who came to check the smoke alarms etc in my flat with no ppe. I wore a mask and when I asked the first guy why no mask, said he has asthma.
Then no ppe wearing foreman came in and when I asked if he had asthma too laughed, winked at the first man and said yes, we all have asthma (referring to the firm).
I hope he enjoys the pack of ciggies he had in his hand.
No point reporting them if that's the attitude of everyone working there.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> Then no ppe wearing foreman came in and when I asked if he had asthma too laughed, winked at the first man and said yes, we all have asthma (referring to the firm).


well, arent they all lucky to be completely impervious to viruses! Maybe we should alert the newspapers?!
:Shifty

Im seriously annoyed that I have to go back to work tomorrow, after nearly 3 weeks off which has been bliss (I actually slept enough hours like a normal person!:Joyful).
The petty part comes where I realiese I havent put on a 'proper' bra for all that time and will now be forced too. ....been living in those lovely comfy crop top style ones all this time!:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## LittleMow

That doesn't sound petty to me @Cully they're potentially putting you and others at risk, sounds like they think it's a joke. Also, doing no favours for those who do have a genuine reason for not wearing a mask.

Had carpet fitted (before second lockdown), guy wore a mask, as did I when I let him him, went out and let him get on with it. When we came back he put his mask back on. It was good to know he was taking care to protect others, especially as he's in and out of different people's houses.

I would definitely consider reporting them.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> Fire safety workmen who came to check the smoke alarms etc in my flat with no ppe. I wore a mask and when I asked the first guy why no mask, said he has asthma.
> Then no ppe wearing foreman came in and when I asked if he had asthma too laughed, winked at the first man and said yes, we all have asthma (referring to the firm).
> I hope he enjoys the pack of ciggies he had in his hand.
> No point reporting them if that's the attitude of everyone working there.


Actually, I probably would report them (and not have let them in either) 

They might have asthma, but they could also be infectious with virus and pass it to you.

Unacceptable imo.


----------



## LinznMilly

Cully said:


> Fire safety workmen who came to check the smoke alarms etc in my flat with no ppe. I wore a mask and when I asked the first guy why no mask, said he has asthma.
> Then no ppe wearing foreman came in and when I asked if he had asthma too laughed, winked at the first man and said yes, we all have asthma (referring to the firm).
> I hope he enjoys the pack of ciggies he had in his hand.
> No point reporting them if that's the attitude of everyone working there.


Wow. As a genuine asthmatic, I'm personally insulted by their attitude. I still wear a mask, hasn't made any difference to my breathing.

Please do report them. There has to be someone, some organisation you can report them to. You're not being petty.

***​
The Andrex advert. Is it me, or is anyone else creeped out by the filming of all those butts?  :Mooning


----------



## SbanR

LinznMilly said:


> Wow. As a genuine asthmatic, I'm personally insulted by their attitude. I still wear a mask, hasn't made any difference to my breathing.
> 
> Please do report them. There has to be someone, some organisation you can report them to. You're not being petty.
> 
> ***​
> The Andrex advert. Is it me, or is anyone else creeped out by the filming of all those butts?  :Mooning


Now you've got me curious about the advert but not enough to want to watch it as I'm thinking it'll be rool
I always record those programmes that look interesting and, if there are adverts, fast forward through them


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Fire safety workmen who came to check the smoke alarms etc in my flat with no ppe. I wore a mask and when I asked the first guy why no mask, said he has asthma.
> Then no ppe wearing foreman came in and when I asked if he had asthma too laughed, winked at the first man and said yes, we all have asthma (referring to the firm).
> I hope he enjoys the pack of ciggies he had in his hand.
> No point reporting them if that's the attitude of everyone working there.


I would not have let them in. And I would have complained to their superior. But we have laws here to support it.


----------



## LinznMilly

SbanR said:


> Now you've got me curious about the advert but not enough to want to watch it as I'm thinking it'll be rool
> I always record those programmes that look interesting and, if there are adverts, fast forward through them


----------



## SbanR

LinznMilly said:


>


Ahhhh, now I've a dilemma on my hands!
Do I watch, or don't I......................:Bag


----------



## SbanR

@LinznMilly definitely:Wtf


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> Wow. As a genuine asthmatic, I'm personally insulted by their attitude. I still wear a mask, hasn't made any difference to my breathing.
> 
> Please do report them. There has to be someone, some organisation you can report them to. You're not being petty.
> 
> ***​
> The Andrex advert. Is it me, or is anyone else creeped out by the filming of all those butts?  :Mooning


Yes, I *loathe* it ! I'm no prude and have seen thousands of bums of all shapes and sizes - and states of cleanliness or not ! but that advert is so annoying !
Also the ad for OralB toothpaste, that inane woman 'but how do I keep my *mouth* healthy ?' So self righteous and toothy !


----------



## Siskin

Stick to the puppies Andrex.


----------



## lorilu

In the late afternoon yesterday the neighbor started doing a lot of noisy yard work so I went across the street to the cemetery for my walk. It was lovely and peaceful and quiet, we've been having some rare sunny warm late fall days. It was just dusk as I came back across the street and I saw her driving her mower across the road (she lives across the street but owns the house next to mine, her niece lives in it). I was glad she was done but saw she was watching me so I waved, but by the time I got onto my property she was shouting something at me. I couldn't hear her so waited and she came back across.

She then told me she had (taken it upon herself to) mowed part of my lawn and use the leaf blower. I was annoyed and told her not to do it again. She still wanted to talk though and I couldn't get rid of her. She kept wandering all over my yard asking me what I was planning to do with the big patch of berry/weeds in the center there (that has clearly been there for years) and with the back area where the shed used to be (again, now that the brush is dying off you can see there has been a lot of trash dumped there, which I am slowly clearing out).

She said she could mow that berry patch for me and I said no, please don't.**

I said I am still thinking about it and prefer to take care of it myself. She said the same thing about the back part and I said the same thing, please leave it alone, I will take care of it in my own time.

** I also acknowledged that maybe they were tired of looking at it, but reiterated that it was mine and I would do what I wanted with it in my own time.

Then she wanted to weed wack the grass edge of my sidewalks and again I said no, leave it alone, I am taking care of it myself in my own way I use a broom. I can't bear loud noisy smelly machines.

It's not like I am neglecting my property, I keep it mowed and the leaves cleaned up. I go out front and pick up the trash from the foot traffic (the litter is something to see, my property must be just that right distance from both of the gas station/corner convenience shops to allow people to finish whatever it was they bought at the shop and they drop the cups and wrappers all over my front yard and sidewalk)

I had the giant sugar maple trimmed so limbs aren't falling all over.

Anyway I don't want her making free with my property so I tried to be very clear about it, but she ignored me and instead kept telling me stories about when the previous owners were there, stories she's already told me. I don't want to be rude but I didn't want to stand out there and hear these stories again, and have her telling me how she thinks I should care for my yard. I found myself saying several times during this part "Yes I know, you told me but I am not going to do that".

Finally, without warning she turned on the leaf blower and started blowing my sidewalk. I said no stop! The windows are open and you are blowing dust in my house! but she didn't hear me or pretended not to hear me and kept going right up to the porch. At that point I went to my door and said, please don't do that again, and went inside.

I tried to be friendly and polite..her niece has three dogs and I don't want trouble in the way of dog poop or nuisance barking, but I felt it was important to stand my ground right from the start. I am not going to be pushed around about how to manage my own yard.


----------



## LinznMilly

SbanR said:


> @LinznMilly definitely:Wtf


Total a cringe fest, isn't it? *_Shudders_*



SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, I *loathe* it ! I'm no prude and have seen thousands of bums of all shapes and sizes - and states of cleanliness or not ! but that advert is so annoying !
> *Also the ad for OralB toothpaste,* that inane woman 'but how do I keep my *mouth* healthy ?' So self righteous and toothy !


Yup, _that's_ another 1. Also, those ads that try to make the whole thing sound like a conversation (here's looking at you, Sunlife and Royal London - and a few others).

"Must be my Sunlife _Guaranteed_ Over 50s life insurance."

Seriously. Who talks like that? :Muted


----------



## LinznMilly

lorilu said:


> In the late afternoon yesterday the neighbor started doing a lot of noisy yard work so I went across the street to the cemetery for my walk. It was lovely and peaceful and quiet, we've been having some rare sunny warm late fall days. It was just dusk as I came back across the street and I saw her driving her mower across the road (she lives across the street but owns the house next to mine, her niece lives in it). I was glad she was done but saw she was watching me so I waved, but by the time I got onto my property she was shouting something at me. I couldn't hear her so waited and she came back across.
> 
> She then told me she had (taken it upon herself to) mowed part of my lawn and use the leaf blower. I was annoyed and told her not to do it again. She still wanted to talk though and I couldn't get rid of her. She kept wandering all over my yard asking me what I was planning to do with the big patch of berry/weeds in the center there (that has clearly been there for years) and with the back area where the shed used to be (again, now that the brush is dying off you can see there has been a lot of trash dumped there, which I am slowly clearing out).
> 
> She said she could mow that berry patch for me and I said no, please don't.**
> 
> I said I am still thinking about it and prefer to take care of it myself. She said the same thing about the back part and I said the same thing, please leave it alone, I will take care of it in my own time.
> 
> ** I also acknowledged that maybe they were tired of looking at it, but reiterated that it was mine and I would do what I wanted with it in my own time.
> 
> Then she wanted to weed wack the grass edge of my sidewalks and again I said no, leave it alone, I am taking care of it myself in my own way I use a broom. I can't bear loud noisy smelly machines.
> 
> It's not like I am neglecting my property, I keep it mowed and the leaves cleaned up. I go out front and pick up the trash from the foot traffic (the litter is something to see, my property must be just that right distance from both of the gas station/corner convenience shops to allow people to finish whatever it was they bought at the shop and they drop the cups and wrappers all over my front yard and sidewalk)
> 
> I had the giant sugar maple trimmed so limbs aren't falling all over.
> 
> Anyway I don't want her making free with my property so I tried to be very clear about it, but she ignored me and instead kept telling me stories about when the previous owners were there, stories she's already told me. I don't want to be rude but I didn't want to stand out there and hear these stories again, and have her telling me how she thinks I should care for my yard. I found myself saying several times during this part "Yes I know, you told me but I am not going to do that".
> 
> Finally, without warning she turned on the leaf blower and started blowing my sidewalk. I said no stop! The windows are open and you are blowing dust in my house! but she didn't hear me or pretended not to hear me and kept going right up to the porch. At that point I went to my door and said, please don't do that again, and went inside.
> 
> I tried to be friendly and polite..her niece has three dogs and I don't want trouble in the way of dog poop or nuisance barking, but I felt it was important to stand my ground right from the start. I am not going to be pushed around about how to manage my own yard.


Oh no.  Interfering neighbours are the worst! We had one growing up - used to just let herself in the house whenever she felt like it.  Once when my mum was just home from major surgery, and asleep in bed, the woman wouldn't be told "no", come back later" and went upstairs to pop her head around the door. Gave my mum a hell of a fright. :Banghead


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> Total a cringe fest, isn't it? *_Shudders_*
> 
> Yup, _that's_ another 1. Also, those ads that try to make the whole thing sound like a conversation (here's looking at you, Sunlife and Royal London - and a few others).
> 
> "Must be my Sunlife _Guaranteed_ Over 50s life insurance."
> 
> Seriously. Who talks like that? :Muted


You're obviously a fellow ITV3 viewer on weekday afternoons?
THe mobility scooter ads, I don't know why but the woman on there gets right on my wick !


----------



## Cully

Just not my week.
The fire door to the communal laundry has been replaced. The original one could be wedged open to allow wheelchair users and those carrying laundry baskets ease of access. It had a sensor which meant if smoke or fire was sensed the door automatically closed.
This new door has no way of being wedged open.
I know people have to use the door, but it's been constantly banging shut from early morning until late evening for a week now. My flat is next door so you can imagine how happy that makes me.
I've just put a polite notice on both sides of the door asking everyone to be considerate and please _try not_ to let the door bang.
Why can't things be left alone when they're not broke??


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Just not my week.
> The fire door to the communal laundry has been replaced. The original one could be wedged open to allow wheelchair users and those carrying laundry baskets ease of access. It had a sensor which meant if smoke or fire was sensed the door automatically closed.
> This new door has no way of being wedged open.
> I know people have to use the door, but it's been constantly banging shut from early morning until late evening for a week now. My flat is next door so you can imagine how happy that makes me.
> I've just put a polite notice on both sides of the door asking everyone to be considerate and please _try not_ to let the door bang.
> Why can't things be left alone when they're not broke??


My gosh I would find that intolerable and there is a very simple solution. Put a hydraulic door closer on it. Rather than rely on the people using the door being considerate, I recommend you go straight to the powers that be and request this modification. You are entitled to a peaceful existence.

PS in the US "handicapped accessible" is the law, and this door would be illegal without an automatic opener and hydraulic closer plus a switch-activated way to open it for people in wheelchairs or people who can't open heavy doors (like me). Does the UK not have laws like that?


----------



## lorilu

LinznMilly said:


> Oh no.  Interfering neighbours are the worst! We had one growing up - used to just let herself in the house whenever she felt like it.  Once when my mum was just home from major surgery, and asleep in bed, the woman wouldn't be told "no", come back later" and went upstairs to pop her head around the door. Gave my mum a hell of a fright. :Banghead


Good grief! Well I keep my doors locked lol. When I first looked at this property, the first thing I did was call codes and find out if I could put up a privacy fence and the answer was yes. however after a few months of living here I had about decided maybe I don't need it after all, but now I am, again., rethinking that, at least on the side of this bordering property. There was already one dog poop incident, but I decided to assume it was a one off, and not make an issue of it, and wait and see if it became a regular thing. Which it hasn't.

Part of the problem is that all my neighbors have all lived here (or their families before them) forever, including the old lady who owned this house. This neighbor I'm talking about here was used to making free with the property here. I made it clear when I first moved in and she came over to tell me all those stories the first time, that I did not want her interference (she offered to continue mowing) and up until yesterday she hadn't so I'm not sure what compelled her to do it yesterday.

When I had the tree evaluated apparently everyone knew it and word had gotten around that I was planning to take it down. I had several people feel the need to approach me and tell me how colorful that tree was in the fall. That's all very well but I'm the one with a 200 year old 200 foot tall sugar maple hanging over my roof and dropping limbs, not only on my roof but in my yard and on the road.

However the tree people said it was healthy and did not recommend taking it down. I would have liked to take it down anyway (I want trees, but smaller more manageable ones) but because of cost I opted to just go for the trimming right now. Taking it down just wasn't in my budget at the moment, though I would have had to force it to be, if it was dying and a safety issue.


----------



## Nonnie

So bloody mild today, i sweated and sweated and my backpack rubbed and now i have a huge sore patch across the middle of my back.

Really stung when i had a shower


----------



## lorilu

When you put clean dry laundry away..and later in the week you take something out of the drawer and it has that ...smell...that tells you it was still the tiniest bit damp when you put it away, after all.


----------



## catz4m8z

Glasses. I kept forgetting to go for an eye test so was really overdue and had completely forgotten how expensive glasses were. Plus I had to get new frames (I hate shopping in general and hate anything to do with my face so glasses shopping was doubly irritating!):Shy
I mean at least I get free eye tests and a discount for having such **** eyesight but I still hate the shopping and people fussing around near my face.

(insult to injury? am now old enough to need varifocals too.:Arghh )


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> Glasses. I kept forgetting to go for an eye test so was really overdue and had completely forgotten how expensive glasses were. Plus I had to get new frames (I hate shopping in general and hate anything to do with my face so glasses shopping was doubly irritating!):Shy
> I mean at least I get free eye tests and a discount for having such **** eyesight but I still hate the shopping and people fussing around near my face.
> 
> (insult to injury? am now old enough to need varifocals too.:Arghh )


Bad luck, varifocals are so expensive as I've discovered over the years. 
I haven't had an eye test for quite a while, supposed to go annually as my mum had glaucoma. Last time I went there was no change needed and at my age apparently very little changes happen in vision. One upside of getting older I suppose


----------



## Jaf

Jeans. I have some that fit well (I bought loads of the same ones when a shop was closing). Thought I’d wear a different make for once. Soooo....just showed my knickers to the dr when I stood up! And had to do a very awkward walk whilst pulling up my trousers. Ho hum.


----------



## LinznMilly

Having an itch but being unable to exactly pinpoint where it is so you can't scratch it. :Banghead


----------



## Jaf

People who eat with their mouths open! Yuck!


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> People who eat with their mouths open! Yuck!


That and noisy eaters!


----------



## Dave S

Met the local village idiot this afternoon on the fields.
Not seen him before either but he had a tri colour Collie on a lead and I first thought he "was not all there" but got speaking to him anyway. He sounded like an he came out of a caravan with an Irish accent.
The dog is 9 months old and partly trained - he kept shouting at it - nice looking dog as well.
According to him his mum has about 12 dogs and she is a breeder, I asked him if his dog was CEA and hip clear (thinking I really don't know what I really should say) and he said it was, thought about making up a few other ailments but decide not to, then he asked me how old my golden coloured collie was as he would like to breed from her!
I said she was not for breeding and bid him goodbye.

Hope to never see him again.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Siskin said:


> at my age apparently very little changes happen in vision. One upside of getting older I suppose


Unfortunately it's not working that way for me, I've needed a new prescription 3 years runnng, and with the cost of varifocals it doesn't come cheap.:Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Met the local village idiot this afternoon on the fields.
> Not seen him before either but he had a tri colour Collie on a lead and I first thought he "was not all there" but got speaking to him anyway. He sounded like an he came out of a caravan with an Irish accent.
> The dog is 9 months old and partly trained - he kept shouting at it - nice looking dog as well.
> According to him his mum has about 12 dogs and she is a breeder, I asked him if his dog was CEA and hip clear (thinking I really don't know what I really should say) and he said it was, thought about making up a few other ailments but decide not to, then he asked me how old my golden coloured collie was as he would like to breed from her!
> I said she was not for breeding and bid him goodbye.
> 
> Hope to never see him again.


I'd have told him she was neutered.


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd have told him she was neutered.


I will look out for him and give him a wide berth in future, he is an unknowledgeable fool.


----------



## Dave S

Well it appears that Megan had a miscarriage a few months ago.
Read about her experience on the news channel.

Seems she wrote the article as if she was the only one who has had one, full of drama and tears.
Always the actress.

_"I dropped to the floor with him in my arms (Archie), humming a lullaby to keep us both calm, the cheerful tune a stark contrast to my sense that something was not right," she wrote.
"Hours later, I lay in a hospital bed, holding my husband's hand. I felt the clamminess of his palm and kissed his knuckles, wet from both our tears.
"Staring at the cold white walls, my eyes glazed over. I tried to imagine how we'd heal."_​
Have some news for her as I know she must be on this site as they have dogs.

Miscarriages are unfortunately quite common and happen for many reasons.
My wife had 4 before we had our first son.

We were heartbroken but we got over it.
No help from big associations, press, maids in waiting etc, we survived and eventually had two lovely boys.

Pardon me if I sound cynical but for someone who wants privacy and turned her back on us, and her husbands family to persue her own self interests she really makes herself out as a drama queen.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, if by sharing her experience she’s helping just one person who has been through it, I find it hard to criticise her tbh.

Being handed a leaflet as you leave hospital doesn’t really help much, which was my experience on one occasion.


----------



## SusieRainbow

My son and daughter-in-law had 2 pregnancy losses last year, both IVF pregnancies and wont try again as they can't afford it and DIL is now over 40.
They were obviously devastated but are moving on with life with their son and not dwelling on what might have been.


----------



## LinznMilly

Dave S said:


> Well it appears that Megan had a miscarriage a few months ago.
> Read about her experience on the news channel.
> 
> Seems she wrote the article as if she was the only one who has had one, full of drama and tears.
> Always the actress.
> 
> _"I dropped to the floor with him in my arms (Archie), humming a lullaby to keep us both calm, the cheerful tune a stark contrast to my sense that something was not right," she wrote.
> "Hours later, I lay in a hospital bed, holding my husband's hand. I felt the clamminess of his palm and kissed his knuckles, wet from both our tears.
> "Staring at the cold white walls, my eyes glazed over. I tried to imagine how we'd heal."_​
> Have some news for her as I know she must be on this site as they have dogs.
> 
> Miscarriages are unfortunately quite common and happen for many reasons.
> My wife had 4 before we had our first son.
> 
> We were heartbroken but we got over it.
> No help from big associations, press, maids in waiting etc, we survived and eventually had two lovely boys.
> 
> Pardon me if I sound cynical but for someone who wants privacy and turned her back on us, and her husbands family to persue her own self interests she really makes herself out as a drama queen.


Perhaps read the rest before you judge;

_Losing a child means carrying an almost unbearable grief, experienced by many but talked about by few. In the pain of our loss, my husband and I *discovered that in a room of 100 women, 10 to 20 of them will have suffered from miscarriage. Yet despite the staggering commonality of this pain, *the conversation remains taboo, riddled with (unwarranted) shame, and perpetuating a cycle of solitary mourning._


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> My son and daughter-in-law had 2 pregnancy losses last year, both IVF pregnancies and wont try again as they can't afford it and DIL is now over 40.
> They were obviously devastated but are moving on with life with their son and not dwelling on what might have been.


Didn't want to 'like' this Susie, but thought and gentle hugs to you and yours. Life seems so unfair at times


----------



## O2.0

Damn Dave, with comments like yours, it's no wonder so many women and men suffer their loss in silence


----------



## SusieRainbow

Of course we were all devastated. It was months before I could look at baby clothes without shedding tears for the tiny granddaughter we lost nearly a year ago, in fact I have tears in my eyes now.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Pardon me if I sound cynical but for someone who wants privacy and turned her back on us, and her husbands family to persue her own self interests she really makes herself out as a drama queen.


Yes I agree they do seem to crave attention don't they. But I do feel for them, she didn't have to tell the world but at least it's got us talking about such a taboo subject.


----------



## Calvine

LinznMilly said:


> The Andrex advert. Is it me, or is anyone else creeped out by the filming of all those butts?


Agree - I find it totally distasteful. I seem to recall even the puppy had its arse to the camera.


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> but how do I keep my *mouth* healthy


 I'm always tempted to reply ''Try keeping it shut''.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Calvine said:


> I'm always tempted to reply ''Try keeping it shut''.


Yes, my thought too !


----------



## Dave S

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes I agree they do seem to crave attention don't they. But I do feel for them, she didn't have to tell the world but at least it's got us talking about such a taboo subject.


Don't get me wrong, I feel for them as I feel for all those people who have suffered the same. As I have said my wife and I have experienced it 4 times.
What I was getting at is the "Mills and Boon" way it has been written.

However if any one person has found any help then it isn't wasted, I agree though that talking about it and through it does help for many.

The first miscarriage my wife had I found out when she phoned me at work telling me she was going to hospital. I was 25 miles away at my desk and did not even know she was pregnant at that time.
When I was training to be a Samaritan there was an interview involved and a question was "what was the worst moment in my life", leaving aside nearly being killed once, various road accidents, loss of relatives etc, I answered the number of babies we had lost. The interviewer wanted to take a break. A raw nerve for both of us I think.

My sons partner miscarried early last year, very sad but she recovered and has had a daughter followed by a son this year.


----------



## LinznMilly

Calvine said:


> Agree - I find it totally distasteful. I seem to recall even the puppy had its arse to the camera.


Yup, it did. I see enough of my own dogs'  :Hilarious



Calvine said:


> I'm always tempted to reply ''Try keeping it shut''.


:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Person have put child locks on their washing tablet tubs. Literally took me 10 minutes to open it.


----------



## tabelmabel

Deleted.


----------



## MollySmith

Deleted


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Person have put child locks on their washing tablet tubs. Literally took me 10 minutes to open it.


Don't talk to me about child proof locks, once I had to use pliers to get the top off some tablets.:Banghead


----------



## Happy Paws2

The Asda adverts, where did they get that annoying man from


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Don't talk to me about child proof locks, once I had to use pliers to get the top off some tablets.:Banghead


I had a knife out, honestly how many children open and eat a pack of Laundry tablets.


----------



## Rafa

I believe it's very much a choice.

I lost five babies, three miscarriages, a late miscarriage and a stillbirth.

I didn't want to talk about it. It wouldn't have helped. I grieved for each of them, accepted that they were at peace, tucked them into a corner of my heart and moved on.

Some, I know, want to talk about it and that's absolutely understandable.


----------



## ForestWomble

Child proof locks are really annoying, the brand of washing pods I use recently started using double locking system and it can take me ages to get the box open. 
When I was a child I was taught to leave that kind of thing alone, also I would of thought the smell alone would put children off putting them in their mouths.


----------



## Siskin

Rafa said:


> I believe it's very much a choice.
> 
> I lost five babies, three miscarriages, a late miscarriage and a stillbirth.
> 
> I didn't want to talk about it. It wouldn't have helped. I grieved for each of them, accepted that they were at peace, tucked them into a corner of my heart and moved on.
> 
> Some, I know, want to talk about it and that's absolutely understandable.


I'm so sorry, life is cruel sometimes.

I lost a baby when he was three months old which is such a conversation stopper that I rarely mention it these days. Initially I wanted to talk and had some good friends who were prepared to listen. But otherwise I kept it to myself and wept for him and moved on I didn't want it to define me and become the women who's baby died.

I'm sorry that Meghan and a Harry are going through this, I suppose they have to announce it although I thought her words were a little on the actressy side, but I guess that's her.
I had thought they said they weren't going to have another child as they thought the world was overpopulated.


----------



## Rafa

Siskin said:


> I lost a baby when he was three months old which is such a conversation stopper that I rarely mention it these days. Initially I wanted to talk and had some good friends who were prepared to listen. But otherwise I kept it to myself and wept for him and moved on I didn't want it to define me and become the women who's baby died.


Sad for you.

I so get what you're saying though. I had to keep what happened where it belonged - I did not want to live my life as she who loses babies.

I felt my losses deeply but, my babies were at peace and I had to find a way to be at peace with that, and I did, as you did.


----------



## tabelmabel

I'm sorry to hear you lost your baby boy @Siskin. I didn't see molly smith's comment before it was deleted but the loss of a baby is neither petty or annoying - this thread is a strange one with our stories sitting in amongst childproof locks and laundry tablets.


----------



## lorilu

LinznMilly said:


> Having an itch but being unable to exactly pinpoint where it is so you can't scratch it. :Banghead


Thank goodness. I never knew if that was just me, before. x


----------



## Calvine

Dave S said:


> the "Mills and Boon" way it has been written.


 That was my reaction too.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> The Asda adverts, where did they get that annoying man from


Yes, my heart sank when I saw him on their Christmas ad too . . . I guess we have him for a few more weeks yet. Groan.


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> In the late afternoon yesterday the neighbor started doing a lot of noisy yard work so I went across the street to the cemetery for my walk. It was lovely and peaceful and quiet, we've been having some rare sunny warm late fall days. It was just dusk as I came back across the street and I saw her driving her mower across the road (she lives across the street but owns the house next to mine, her niece lives in it). I was glad she was done but saw she was watching me so I waved, but by the time I got onto my property she was shouting something at me. I couldn't hear her so waited and she came back across.
> 
> She then told me she had (taken it upon herself to) mowed part of my lawn and use the leaf blower. I was annoyed and told her not to do it again. She still wanted to talk though and I couldn't get rid of her. She kept wandering all over my yard asking me what I was planning to do with the big patch of berry/weeds in the center there (that has clearly been there for years) and with the back area where the shed used to be (again, now that the brush is dying off you can see there has been a lot of trash dumped there, which I am slowly clearing out).
> 
> She said she could mow that berry patch for me and I said no, please don't.**
> 
> I said I am still thinking about it and prefer to take care of it myself. She said the same thing about the back part and I said the same thing, please leave it alone, I will take care of it in my own time.
> 
> ** I also acknowledged that maybe they were tired of looking at it, but reiterated that it was mine and I would do what I wanted with it in my own time.
> 
> Then she wanted to weed wack the grass edge of my sidewalks and again I said no, leave it alone, I am taking care of it myself in my own way I use a broom. I can't bear loud noisy smelly machines.
> 
> It's not like I am neglecting my property, I keep it mowed and the leaves cleaned up. I go out front and pick up the trash from the foot traffic (the litter is something to see, my property must be just that right distance from both of the gas station/corner convenience shops to allow people to finish whatever it was they bought at the shop and they drop the cups and wrappers all over my front yard and sidewalk)
> 
> I had the giant sugar maple trimmed so limbs aren't falling all over.
> 
> Anyway I don't want her making free with my property so I tried to be very clear about it, but she ignored me and instead kept telling me stories about when the previous owners were there, stories she's already told me. I don't want to be rude but I didn't want to stand out there and hear these stories again, and have her telling me how she thinks I should care for my yard. I found myself saying several times during this part "Yes I know, you told me but I am not going to do that".
> 
> Finally, without warning she turned on the leaf blower and started blowing my sidewalk. I said no stop! The windows are open and you are blowing dust in my house! but she didn't hear me or pretended not to hear me and kept going right up to the porch. At that point I went to my door and said, please don't do that again, and went inside.
> 
> I tried to be friendly and polite. .her niece has three dogs and I don't want trouble in the way of dog poop or nuisance barking, but I felt it was important to stand my ground right from the start. I am not going to be pushed around about how to manage my own yard.


 How awful . . . like one of those TV programmes called ''Neighbours from hell'' or the like. I had a neighbour who constantly annoyed me by knocking on the door to borrow: have you got half a cup of milk, a spoonful of sugar, a couple of teabags, etc. But one of the worst: I was out, my son, then about 14, was home. She knocked on the door and said could she use my freezer as hers had packed up. Son explained that I was not home but that he would ring me, whereupon she pushed past him and implied that the whole thing had been arranged already, got home to a freezer full to bursting with her stuff. My freezer had been almost empty as I was expecting a load of frozen meat for the dog I had at the time in a couple of days and I wanted to defrost it before it arrived. The weird thing was, there were several other neighbours whom she knew better as they had been there longer than I had but never thought to ask them. Before the freezer episode, she had ''borrowed'' my iron (I had two) ''until she could buy another''. After almost a year, it had not been returned so I asked for it back. She had the cheek to say she had hoped I had forgotten about it (as if!), she was using it, she would return it in half an hour. It was left on my doorstep complete with a plug which was broken in three pieces and held together with sellotape. There's much more too . . .


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh dear @Calvine - that is cheeky! Made me smile though as my old neighbour and i were always borrowing bits of food from one another - we were good pals and it worked great for us; she was always well stocked on herbs which saved me buying a jar of something for one recipe. She has moved now, but we are still pals.

In our first house, we were on a terraced row sandwiched between 2 cousins.

They used to shortcut to each other's back gardens through ours. Never asked. Once they stood chatting at length in our garden. Final straw. We put fences up.

Hint not taken. One of them actually asked if they could put a gate in our fence so she could get through to her cousin!!!

What a nerve! We said no.


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> Oh dear @Calvine - that is cheeky! Made me smile though as my old neighbour and i were always borrowing bits of food from one another - we were good pals and it worked great for us; she was always well stocked on herbs which saved me buying a jar of something for one recipe. She has moved now, but we are still pals.
> 
> In our first house, we were on a terraced row sandwiched between 2 cousins.
> 
> They used to shortcut to each other's back gardens through ours. Never asked. Once they stood chatting at length in our garden. Final straw. We put fences up.
> 
> Hint not taken. One of them actually asked if they could put a gate in our fence so she could get through to her cousin!!!
> 
> What a nerve! We said no.


Blimey, I'd have set the dogs on them !


----------



## kimthecat

Boxer123 said:


> Person have put child locks on their washing tablet tubs. Literally took me 10 minutes to open it.


 Same here . My OH has to open every thing for me . A bit OT but back in the day when we had video recorders , a three year old showed me how to work it . I kid you not :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

So sorry for all those who lost babies , went through this once at three months. Was agony but had friends who had been through the same. Its hard for others to understand , you can have another one , they said but it wouldnt be "that" baby and as years go by you wonder what he would have been like.


----------



## Calvine

tabelmabel said:


> Made me smile though as my old neighbour and i were always borrowing bits of food from one another


 Fine if it's reciprocal, but I never once knocked on her door to borrow anything. She returned potatoes to me that were sprouting!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> Yes, my heart sank when I saw him on their Christmas ad too . . . I guess we have him for a few more weeks yet. Groan.


He was doing their ads. before the Christmas ones so I think we are stuck with him for a while.


----------



## Calvine

Dave S said:


> Well it appears that Megan had a miscarriage a few months ago.
> Read about her experience on the news channel.
> 
> Seems she wrote the article as if she was the only one who has had one, full of drama and tears.
> Always the actress.
> 
> _"I dropped to the floor with him in my arms (Archie), humming a lullaby to keep us both calm, the cheerful tune a stark contrast to my sense that something was not right," she wrote.
> "Hours later, I lay in a hospital bed, holding my husband's hand. I felt the clamminess of his palm and kissed his knuckles, wet from both our tears.
> "Staring at the cold white walls, my eyes glazed over. I tried to imagine how we'd heal."_​
> Have some news for her as I know she must be on this site as they have dogs.
> 
> Miscarriages are unfortunately quite common and happen for many reasons.
> My wife had 4 before we had our first son.
> 
> We were heartbroken but we got over it.
> No help from big associations, press, maids in waiting etc, we survived and eventually had two lovely boys.
> 
> Pardon me if I sound cynical but for someone who wants privacy and turned her back on us, and her husbands family to persue her own self interests she really makes herself out as a drama queen.


I had an early miscarriage . . . to be honest, it never occurred to me that there was shame or stigma attached to it that stopped people talking about it. I didn't go round with a loud hailer telling the world, but never felt it was too shameful to talk about . . . why should it be? I just didn't want to bore people who were not interested. My mother told me that when she was expecting her second (me) she did ''everything she could to get rid of it as she didn't want another'' - and made this abundantly clear by showing inordinate favour to the firstborn. I think there is shame and stigma attached to this, but not a natural miscarriage.
However, you can call me cynical, but I hope to goodness this will not become another bandwagon for the Sussexes to climb aboard; we have had climate change (now so frightfully 2019) and Black Lives Matter. I do think she in particular feels that her opinion is very important and of interest to everyone. They also appear to be searching for a ''cause'' they can pursue to regain the relevance they lost by leaving the royal family.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> He was doing their ads. before the Christmas ones so I think we are stuck with him for a while


He is just unbelievably irritating.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> He is just unbelievably irritating.


That's putting it mildly


----------



## JoanneF

I don't normally join this thread but I massively need to rant. I am so angry I can't even speak, although I'm putting this here because it isn't that bad a ”thing” in the grand scheme.

Mr F decided he wanted a raised garden bed, to grow some veg in the garden. My garden is a pretty, minimalist layout with rounded edges, a lot of stone chips and a small number of statement plants.

So I reluctantly agreed, it was (I thought) to be along one of the longer walls that makes up the rectangular garden.

I just got home and it is on one of the short walls, it is honestly about 4 times the size I expected, and it sticks right out on to my lawn.

I could weep. It looks as tasteful as a brick on a Chippendale cabinet.

I can't decide whether to divorce him or smother him in his sleep.


----------



## Happy Paws2

JoanneF said:


> I don't normally join this thread but I massively need to rant. I am so angry I can't even speak, although I'm putting this here because it isn't that bad a "thing" in the grand scheme.
> 
> Mr F decided he wanted a raised garden bed, to grow some veg in the garden. My garden is a pretty, minimalist layout with rounded edges, a lot of stone chips and a small number of statement plants.
> 
> So I reluctantly agreed, it was (I thought) to be along one of the longer walls that makes up the rectangular garden.
> 
> I just got home and it is on one of the short walls, it is honestly about 4 times the size I expected, and it sticks right out on to my lawn.
> 
> I could weep. It looks as tasteful as a brick on a Chippendale cabinet.
> 
> I can't decide whether to divorce him or* smother him in his sleep.*


Well not quite. but I'd threaten with it, or make him sleep on the sofa for a nights.


----------



## Boxer123

JoanneF said:


> I don't normally join this thread but I massively need to rant. I am so angry I can't even speak, although I'm putting this here because it isn't that bad a "thing" in the grand scheme.
> 
> Mr F decided he wanted a raised garden bed, to grow some veg in the garden. My garden is a pretty, minimalist layout with rounded edges, a lot of stone chips and a small number of statement plants.
> 
> So I reluctantly agreed, it was (I thought) to be along one of the longer walls that makes up the rectangular garden.
> 
> I just got home and it is on one of the short walls, it is honestly about 4 times the size I expected, and it sticks right out on to my lawn.
> 
> I could weep. It looks as tasteful as a brick on a Chippendale cabinet.
> 
> I can't decide whether to divorce him or smother him in his sleep.


On the naughty step he goes


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> but the loss of a baby is neither petty or annoying


Absolutely agree. Miscarriage and the loss of children is badly misplaced on this thread, and I'm so sorry such a tragic subject has been dragged on to this thread. . I will say though, that I take my hat off to those of you who have suffered the heartbreak of losing a child (or children) and have the strength to share your stories. Not one of you will ever be "the lady who lost her baby/babies" on here.



JoanneF said:


> I don't normally join this thread but I massively need to rant. I am so angry I can't even speak, although I'm putting this here because it isn't that bad a "thing" in the grand scheme.
> 
> Mr F decided he wanted a raised garden bed, to grow some veg in the garden. My garden is a pretty, minimalist layout with rounded edges, a lot of stone chips and a small number of statement plants.
> 
> So I reluctantly agreed, it was (I thought) to be along one of the longer walls that makes up the rectangular garden.
> 
> I just got home and it is on one of the short walls, it is honestly about 4 times the size I expected, and it sticks right out on to my lawn.
> 
> I could weep. It looks as tasteful as a brick on a Chippendale cabinet.
> 
> I can't decide whether to divorce him or smother him in his sleep.


Oh no! You can't smother him - you'll have shown premeditation.  Put him on Gumtree. Free to a Home - any Home. 

Seriously though, sorry about your garden.


----------



## JoanneF

LinznMilly said:


> Put him on Gumtree. Free to a Home - any Home.


I'll throw in some wooden beams and topsoil too.

A couple of years ago he hacked down my magnolia, he 'pruned' the plum tree by literally felling it, leaving a 6 inch stump. I am starting to hate my garden. In fact, I think that's what I'm going to do, just tell him to crack on, it's his garden now and I just won't bother using it.


----------



## LinznMilly

JoanneF said:


> I'll *throw in some wooden beams and topsoil too.*
> 
> A couple of years ago he hacked down my magnolia, he 'pruned' the plum tree by literally felling it, leaving a 6 inch stump. I am starting to hate my garden. In fact, I think that's what I'm going to do, just tell him to crack on, it's his garden now and I just won't bother using it.


"Liked" for the bit in bold.


----------



## Nonnie

People that say 'that'll learn them' instead of 'that'll teach them'.


----------



## Lurcherlad

JoanneF said:


> I'll throw in some wooden beams and topsoil too.
> 
> A couple of years ago he hacked down my magnolia, he 'pruned' the plum tree by literally felling it, leaving a 6 inch stump. I am starting to hate my garden. In fact, I think that's what I'm going to do, just tell him to crack on, it's his garden now and I just won't bother using it.


Oh dear, don't be driven out if you (usually) enjoy it.

My husband isn't allowed to do anything in my (our ) garden without my say so as he hasn't got a clue and has pruned shrubs heavily in the past just before they flowered!

Is there a way of tweaking the overall design of the garden to make the veg bed less obtrusive?

Or, is it big enough to bury a body?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> People that say 'that'll learn them' instead of 'that'll teach them'.


I love saying that, knowing it's so wrong!


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm sorry to hear about your garden @JoanneF I hope something can be done so it doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Siskin

JoanneF said:


> I'll throw in some wooden beams and topsoil too.
> 
> A couple of years ago he hacked down my magnolia, he 'pruned' the plum tree by literally felling it, leaving a 6 inch stump. I am starting to hate my garden. In fact, I think that's what I'm going to do, just tell him to crack on, it's his garden now and I just won't bother using it.


That's the sort of thing my husband would do. 
I can't do so much in the garden as I used to so I now stand over him to make sure he's doing it properly. Have to say he's improving and beginning to show a smidgen of interest in gardening. Even spotted a plant advertised and suggested we sent for it, I nearly fell off me chair.


----------



## Siskin

Years ago when the children were small he decided our son needed a hair cut, I agreed especially the fringe and the back which were a bit long. As I was going out I couldn’t supervise which was a great pity because when I came back my poor 6 year old was nearly bald. This was back in the 80’s and number ones weren’t even heard of let alone in fashion. I was so angry that I turned tail and the took the dog for a long walk on the moor until I thought I could be civil once again.


----------



## JoanneF

Lurcherlad said:


> Is there a way of tweaking the overall design of the garden to make the veg bed less obtrusive?


I suggested partitioning off the garden with the nice fencing that has curved trellis along the top, to make two sections; the veg bed behind and the pretty stuff nearer the house. That's what really caused the argument.



Lurcherlad said:


> Or, is it big enough to bury a body?


Now you're talking. I like your thinking.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> I'm so sorry such a tragic subject has been dragged on to this thread. .QUOTE]
> While I agree that the title of this thread is inappropriate to this partcular topic it gave several people,me included,an opportunity to relate their experiences in a sympathetic environment - that can't be a bad thing can it?
> The point was that miscarriage is 'taboo' subject , here we proved it could be spoken about.
> I'm deeply sorry if the diversion of the thread was too upsetting for any of you but echo @LinznMilly in saying that no-one here will ever be 'just the lady who lost her babies'.


----------



## Lurcherlad

JoanneF said:


> I *suggested partitioning off the garden with the nice fencing that has curved trellis along the top, to make two sections; the veg bed behind and the pretty stuff nearer the house. *That's what really caused the argument.
> 
> Now you're talking. I like your thinking.


That's what I did when I built a veg bed. Tbh it wasn't big enough to grow much variety so it quickly reverted back to a flower bed.


----------



## Cully

@JoanneF , poor you, I don't blame you being so angry.
I had a beautiful tropical aquarium which was flourishing with healthy plants and breeding fish.
When I got in from work one evening OH proudly announced he'd been helpful and removed ' all those weeds' because they were hiding all the fish. 
Needless to say the fish gradually died.


----------



## JoanneF

Cully said:


> @JoanneF , poor you, I don't blame you being so angry.
> I had a beautiful tropical aquarium which was flourishing with healthy plants and breeding fish.
> When I got in from work one evening OH proudly announced he'd been helpful and removed ' all those weeds' because they were hiding all the fish.
> Needless to say the fish gradually died.


I can't "like" your post but you have my sympathy.


----------



## Happy Paws2

JoanneF said:


> I don't normally join this thread but I massively need to rant. I am so angry I can't even speak, although I'm putting this here because it isn't that bad a "thing" in the grand scheme.
> 
> Mr F decided he wanted a raised garden bed, to grow some veg in the garden. My garden is a pretty, minimalist layout with rounded edges, a lot of stone chips and a small number of statement plants.
> 
> So I reluctantly agreed, it was (I thought) to be along one of the longer walls that makes up the rectangular garden.
> 
> I just got home and it is on one of the short walls, it is honestly about 4 times the size I expected, and it sticks right out on to my lawn.
> 
> I could weep. It looks as tasteful as a brick on a Chippendale cabinet.
> 
> I can't decide whether to divorce him or smother him in his sleep.


When we moved into our bungalow OH decided he wanted to grow a few potatoes. It's a small garden and I didn't what him to as the garden was for Amber, but no just a few he said, I didn't realise how big they would grow and take over, in the end they has take over and poor Amber only had a third of a very small garden. Once they were out I made him re-seed the lawn.


----------



## kimthecat

Nonnie said:


> People that say 'that'll learn them' instead of 'that'll teach them'.


Yeah me, , That'll learn'em. :Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

I grew up round the manchester area and i dont know if it's a regional thing but many friends of mine used to use 'lend' for 'borrow'

"I lent that off him"

These things don't annoy me at all though - just interest and fascinate. Years ago, i was in Manchester clinics and schools working with children's speech and language and there was an assessment which required the child to say "bottle"

In manchester, "bokkle" is an acceptable pronounciation. That was always scored correctly in Manchester!

I don't really hear learn and teach confused where i am. Maybe a regional thing too?


----------



## tabelmabel

Amazon and their amazon prime and free delivery icons.

1) I don't want to be offered amazon prime every single time i place an order (or any time)

Because my fat finger sometimes selects it by accident.


2) it is really annoying when your order qualifies for free delivery how you still have to select free delivery at checkout because it defaults to paid delivery.

Though i have never made a mistake yet, this again is just a petty annoyance.


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> Amazon and their amazon prime and free delivery icons.
> 
> 1) I don't want to be offered amazon prime every single time i place an order (or any time)
> 
> Because my fat finger sometimes selects it by accident.
> 
> 2) it is really annoying when your order qualifies for free delivery how you still have to select free delivery at checkout because it defaults to paid delivery.
> 
> Though i have never made a mistake yet, this again is just a petty annoyance.


OH does most of our on-line shopping and he finds Amazon very annoying as well.


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> Amazon and their amazon prime and free delivery icons.
> 
> 1) I don't want to be offered amazon prime every single time i place an order (or any time)
> 
> Because my fat finger sometimes selects it by accident.
> 
> 2) it is really annoying when your order qualifies for free delivery how you still have to select free delivery at checkout because it defaults to paid delivery.
> 
> Though i have never made a mistake yet, this again is just a petty annoyance.


I agree with on both, annoys me so much especially as the 'no thanks' about prime membership is so tiny that it's easy to miss. I just can't understand the bit with free delivery not being selected automatically especially when I've bought enough to qualify. I'm sure they are hoping people will miss that bit and Jeff Bezos will end up with even more of our money


----------



## lorilu

The tips of my fingers are so rough all the time. I use lotion constantly and even use an emery board on them but it doesn't help much. It's annoying especially when I am trying to sew (I hand sew) because the thread gets caught in my finger tips and knots and tangles occur.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> The tips of my fingers are so rough all the time. I use lotion constantly and even use an emery board on them but it doesn't help much. It's annoying especially when I am trying to sew (I hand sew) because the thread gets caught in my finger tips and knots and tangles occur.


Mine are often the same.

I'm always forgetting to wear gloves for diy and gardening etc. and my hands can be like sandpaper.

As you say, doing any needlework can be tricky with jaggy fingers.

I have a diamond steel nail file which I sometimes use to take off the worst jags too.

I find slathering Vaseline on my hands then letting it soak in can help (same on my heels).


----------



## Lurcherlad

What annoyed me today was the shops/cafes with anti bac dispensers at the door that are empty!

What’s the good of that?

Luckily, I carry one in my bag and the car but it’s convenient (and desirable) to clean hands immediately before entering somewhere and immediately upon leaving (having had to touch various items) before handling anything of mine (purse, handbag, keys etc.).

At a cafe the other day (getting takeaway to help the local businesses) told the lady it was empty. She said “oh you just need to pump it a couple of times”. 

I said that I’d done so half a dozen times with no luck.

She did go and check, reluctantly ... it was empty 

It’s for her benefit too :Bored


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> The tips of my fingers are so rough all the time. I use lotion constantly and even use an emery board on them but it doesn't help much. It's annoying especially when I am trying to sew (I hand sew) because the thread gets caught in my finger tips and knots and tangles occur.


I used to be the same. Apart from snagging everything it's painful too.
At bedtime try really slathering your hands in a good moisturiser and wear cotton gloves overnight. It really helps. Cotton socks will do if you don't have gloves.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Took Jack to a new place to walk today and the start of the walk was a kissing gate, but the map on the post didn’t show what type access points were along the walk.

We asked a chap coming the other way early on if there were all kissing gates and he said no, it was all stiles the rest of the route.

No way we can get Jack over a stile - too heavy and legs too long.

Makes no sense to start a walk with a KG then the rest with stiles.

Needless to say, we turned back and did a different walk.


----------



## Siskin

I could do with knowing this kind of information now as I can’t get over stiles anymore.


----------



## tabelmabel

Luckily my two are small enough to be lifted over stiles, but we had an awful bother on our regular anniversary walk when we got one way over the stiles no prob, went to the pub in the village, came back to find the farmer had tied his gates tight shut with rope.

Dont know if that was the time he always ties his gates (which is what i thought) or he had done it to make a point (OH thoughts) but climbing over gates with dogs isnt easy and i dont think i'd have managed at all on my own.

Murph is the most awkward shape for lifting!


----------



## Jackie C

I've stopped going to our local ASDA as it's always rammed, there is no social distancing and the they don't have staff on the door counting people. I have told them countless times about it, but nothing has changed, so I stopped going in. My OH is shielding, so I'm not taking the risk. However, I needed something urgently, so went in yesterday, and it was still rammed, no social distancing, no-one on the door. Some staff on shop floor with mask under their chin and not distancing. It was horrendous. I spoke to a member of staff (I was polite as the staff are lovely for the most part), she just shrugged and looked fed up and said, " I know". 
I will not be going in again.

I shamed them on twitter (again), and told them I've told them so many times and nothing has changed. Told them that they have a duty of care, etc, that supermarkets are where Covid is spreading, etc. All very polite. I also reported them to the HSE and the police Covid website.


----------



## tabelmabel

The aldi and sains i use are both pretty good. Sains has a staff member outside and aldi has a green light red light - enter on green light only.

Like you, i wouldnt feel comfortable if it was crowded.


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> The aldi and sains i use are both pretty good. Sains has a staff member outside and aldi has a green light red light - enter on green light only.
> 
> Like you, i wouldnt feel comfortable if it was crowded.


When we do go out we go to Sainsbury's as it's only just round the corner, we have never felt worried about going in, staff on the door and hand sanitizer by the door, it's never crowed and only ever had one or two in front at the till but normally you can go straight to one without have to wait.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I avoid most shops at the weekend - everywhere seems rammed as there are so few places open.

I did go for a Click and Collect at Dunelm Saturday but the queue was too long - cba to wait. 

I’ll try Monday or Tuesday - I’ve found those days best lately.


----------



## tabelmabel

Same at my sains @Happy Paws2 - it was queuing in the march april lockdown but fine since.

Expensive though. I just get top ups there and do my main shop at aldi.


----------



## Siskin

We went into a few supermarkets when we staying in Suffolk during the summer, namely Morrison’s and Waitrose. Both were very quiet and everyone wore masks apart from two customers, very overweight men. Don’t know if they couldn’t wear masks for some reason, but if they got covid there chances of surviving would be low given how vastly obese they were. I didn’t feel worried in either shop and just avoided the overweight men.
The only other place we’ve been to was a garden centre and most of that is outdoors.


----------



## Jackie C

tabelmabel said:


> The aldi and sains i use are both pretty good. Sains has a staff member outside and aldi has a green light red light - enter on green light only.
> 
> Like you, i wouldnt feel comfortable if it was crowded.





Happy Paws2 said:


> When we do go out we go to Sainsbury's as it's only just round the corner, we have never felt worried about going in, staff on the door and hand sanitizer by the door, it's never crowed and only ever had one or two in front at the till but normally you can go straight to one without have to wait.





Lurcherlad said:


> I avoid most shops at the weekend - everywhere seems rammed as there are so few places open.
> 
> I did go for a Click and Collect at Dunelm Saturday but the queue was too long - cba to wait.
> 
> I'll try Monday or Tuesday - I've found those days best lately.





tabelmabel said:


> Same at my sains @Happy Paws2 - it was queuing in the march april lockdown but fine since.
> 
> Expensive though. I just get top ups there and do my main shop at aldi.





Siskin said:


> We went into a few supermarkets when we staying in Suffolk during the summer, namely Morrison's and Waitrose. Both were very quiet and everyone wore masks apart from two customers, very overweight men. Don't know if they couldn't wear masks for some reason, but if they got covid there chances of surviving would be low given how vastly obese they were. I didn't feel worried in either shop and just avoided the overweight men.
> The only other place we've been to was a garden centre and most of that is outdoors.


This is the thing! Other supermarkets manage it. I wouldn't normally go on a Saturday, but as I say, I needed a couple of essential things. Won't be going there again. We've been shopping in Waitrose recently. Can't really afford it, but I feel safer.



Siskin said:


> We went into a few supermarkets when we staying in Suffolk during the summer, namely Morrison's and Waitrose. Both were very quiet and everyone wore masks apart from two customers, very overweight men. Don't know if they couldn't wear masks for some reason, but if they got covid there chances of surviving would be low given how vastly obese they were. I didn't feel worried in either shop and just avoided the overweight men.
> The only other place we've been to was a garden centre and most of that is outdoors.


Overweight men are very high risk! I'm a nurse on ICU and obesity and diabetes is a massive factor in Covid mortality.

Edit: Just to add, my OH has a few chest problems, but he always wears a mask when he goes out.


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> Same at my sains @Happy Paws2 - it was queuing in the march april lockdown but fine since.
> 
> Expensive though. I just get top ups there and do my main shop at aldi.


We only have Sainsbury's, M&S and Waitrose by us, so Sainsbury's is the best place for us. They were going to build a Lidl just up the road but lockdown stopped them but they have started to clear the land a few weeks ago really to get started.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm cross with myself. Just got a £100 parking fine through the door. Parked in town last week but put OH's car reg (which I drive a lot) in machine and not my car's . Plonker!
> 
> I've had to pay £60 and sent an explanation with proof of payment of the actual ticket, identical times, cameras won't have picked up OH's car entering, genuine error etc. and fingers crossed they take pity on me. Not holding my breath though.


Just had an email .... they're charging a £20 admin charge but refunding £40 as they can see I did pay the £1.80 parking charge on the day but entered the wrong registration number by mistake.

A result imo! 

Thank you Euro Car Parks - very decent of you.


----------



## LinznMilly

Having a hole in your washing up glove that's so tiny you can't see it and only know it's there because your thumb gets wet. :Shifty


----------



## kimthecat

LinznMilly said:


> Having a hole in your washing up glove that's so tiny you can't see it and only know it's there because your thumb gets wet. :Shifty


Yeah :Hilarious

people who dont sweep up broken glass outside their house. I know they didn't break the glass themselves but you'd think t would be neighbourly to clear it up for the sake of the school children and dogs etc


----------



## Cully

LinznMilly said:


> Having a hole in your washing up glove that's so tiny you can't see it and only know it's there because your thumb gets wet. :Shifty


Oh that's so annoying when your hands are wetter on the inside of the glove than outside!!


----------



## Calvine

Nonnie said:


> People that say 'that'll learn them' instead of 'that'll teach them'.


And people who say ''at the minute'' instead of ''at the moment''. Oh yes, and those who say '' the dog is itching itself'' instead of ''scratching'' (no kidding, I've heard that more than once).


----------



## lorilu

kimthecat said:


> Yeah :Hilarious
> 
> people who dont sweep up broken glass outside their house. I know they didn't break the glass themselves but you'd think t would be neighbourly to clear it up for the sake of the school children and dogs etc


My house sits in front of a sidewalk with a lot of foot traffic. Every day when I get home from work I don gloves and go out and pick up the trash that is littering my little stretch. There are two gas station/ convenience stores down the block, one on either side of the street, and my house must be the exact distance from when they walk out the door of the store and finish their snack or drink, and simply drop the wrapper or cup as they walk. People are disgusting.


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> And people who say ''at the minute'' instead of ''at the moment''. Oh yes, and those who say '' the dog is itching itself'' instead of ''scratching'' (no kidding, I've heard that more than once).


Most vernacular of that sort doesn't bother me, people tend to talk the way they were raised, but there is one that drives me crazy:

"I don't disagree". What the heck IS that.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> My house sits in front of a sidewalk with a lot of foot traffic. Every day when I get home from work I don gloves and go out and pick up the trash that is littering my little stretch. There are two gas station/ convenience stores down the block, one on either side of the street, and my house must be the exact distance from when they walk out the door of the store and finish their snack or drink, and simply drop the wrapper or cup as they walk. People are disgusting.


I litter picked and emptied and put a new bag in the bin by the basketball court behind my house yesterday, leaving the place spotless.

Walked past this morning and there were several empty crisp packets etc. on the floor by the bench .... 2 strides from the bin! 

Scum 

I'll continue to keep the area clear for the benefit of myself and other decent users of the park, but it is so frustrating


----------



## LinznMilly

kimthecat said:


> people who dont sweep up broken glass outside their house. I know they didn't break the glass themselves but you'd think t would be neighbourly to clear it up for the sake of the school children and dogs etc





lorilu said:


> My house sits in front of a sidewalk with a lot of foot traffic. Every day when I get home from work I don gloves and go out and pick up the trash that is littering my little stretch. There are two gas station/ convenience stores down the block, one on either side of the street, and my house must be the exact distance from when they walk out the door of the store and finish their snack or drink, and simply drop the wrapper or cup as they walk. People are disgusting.





Lurcherlad said:


> I litter picked and emptied and put a new bag in the bin by the basketball court behind my house yesterday, leaving the place spotless.
> 
> Walked past this morning and there were several empty crisp packets etc. on the floor by the bench .... 2 strides from the bin!
> 
> Scum
> 
> I'll continue to keep the area clear for the benefit of myself and other decent users of the park, but it is so frustrating


It's the worst, isn't it? A week gone Sunday I woke up, walked the dogs and found the shortcut that my flat sits on was strewn with the remnants of at least 2 different takeaways. I was so ashamed I wanted to move. Instead I donned the marigolds (different ones to the one with an undetected hole), and cleaned the area. The stench alone made me feel sick.


----------



## Jackie C

I've been off work a week and a bit, and I'm doing a big clear out at the minute and have a dozen or more bags to go to recycle centre/waste centre. With Covid, you have to book your slot at the local recycle/waste centre, which is fine. The car has been idle a week, as I've not been out in it, but I loaded the boot up a couple of days ago and this afternoon I got some more bags down to put on the back seat as I was going to the centre this afternoon. 
The chuffing car wouldn't start!!
I phoned breakdown, but there was no way they could have made it in time for me to go to the recycle centre. Anyway, the battery is dead and I had to go and buy another. I've booked another slot at the recycle centre next week, but I'm back at work from Saturday, and I'm working a week of horrible shifts, with split days off, so had to slot myself in on a day I'd rather be just chillin' out........oh and I've had to lug the bags back upstairs!


----------



## Jackie C

When I'm trying to have a nap, and he's talking to himself upstairs or coughing or generally milling around and being irritating.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> I've been off work a week and a bit, and I'm doing a big clear out at the minute and have a dozen or more bags to go to recycle centre/waste centre. With Covid, you have to book your slot at the local recycle/waste centre, which is fine. The car has been idle a week, as I've not been out in it, but I loaded the boot up a couple of days ago and this afternoon I got some more bags down to put on the back seat as I was going to the centre this afternoon.
> The chuffing car wouldn't start!!
> I phoned breakdown, but there was no way they could have made it in time for me to go to the recycle centre. Anyway, the battery is dead and I had to go and buy another. I've booked another slot at the recycle centre next week, but I'm back at work from Saturday, and I'm working a week of horrible shifts, with split days off, so had to slot myself in on a day I'd rather be just chillin' out........oh and I've had to lug the bags back upstairs!


Ugh! That IS annoying. The silver lining is, it happened with your vehicle sitting in your driveway, not in the parking lot on a dark night (or early morning) after a 12 hour shift.


----------



## LittleMow

Popcorn. 

I like eating it, but, really dislike the bits getting stuck in my teeth. 

Haven't decided if the pros outweigh the cons, so keep going back for further testing


----------



## lorilu

LittleMow said:


> Popcorn.
> 
> I like eating it, but, really dislike the bits getting stuck in my teeth.
> 
> Haven't decided if the pros outweigh the cons, so keep going back for further testing


I eat popcorn every Friday night and sometimes on Saturday too, because I just don't feel like cooking anything. "Friday night Popcorn On The Couch" is my thing. I pop it on the stove using grapeseed oil, and sprinkle it with salt and a little Parmesan cheese. I'd probably do it every night of the week if I didn't have to work lol. But I have to eat "right" most of the time to be able to function.


----------



## lorilu

This isn't really an annoyance but for lack of a better place..well I could say it's annoying because I keep wanting to snicker over it which would be inappropriate.

A male coworker has an endless variety of masks he wears. This week he's been wearing a brand that is really a bit too small for his face, it looks very tight and made with a weird material.

Getting to the point (how do I put this delicately?) the mask looks like it's made out of speedo material and it's very tight across his nose and chin, and I can't shake the image that his face looks like that part of a guy wearing a speedo that you shift your eyes from as soon as you realize where you are looking. IF you get my drift.

So every time we're face to face (albeit 10 feet apart which is our new rule) I keep wanting to burst into giggles.


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> This isn't really an annoyance but for lack of a better place..well I could say it's annoying because I keep wanting to snicker over it which would be inappropriate.
> 
> A male coworker has an endless variety of masks he wears. This week he's been wearing a brand that is really a bit too small for his face, it looks very tight and made with a weird material.
> 
> Getting to the point (how do I put this delicately?) the mask looks like it's made out of speedo material and it's very tight across his nose and chin, and I can't shake the image that his face looks like that part of a guy wearing a speedo that you shift your eyes from as soon as you realize where you are looking. IF you get my drift.
> 
> So every time we're face to face (albeit 10 feet apart which is our new rule) I keep wanting to burst into giggles.


Oh this has so got me giggling.


----------



## Lurcherlad

LittleMow said:


> Popcorn.
> 
> I like eating it, but, really dislike the bits getting stuck in my teeth.
> 
> Haven't decided if the pros outweigh the cons, so keep going back for further testing


And the occasional unpopped kernel that's like chewing a pebble!


----------



## LittleMow

lorilu said:


> This isn't really an annoyance but for lack of a better place..well I could say it's annoying because I keep wanting to snicker over it which would be inappropriate.
> 
> A male coworker has an endless variety of masks he wears. This week he's been wearing a brand that is really a bit too small for his face, it looks very tight and made with a weird material.
> 
> Getting to the point (how do I put this delicately?) the mask looks like it's made out of speedo material and it's very tight across his nose and chin, and I can't shake the image that his face looks like that part of a guy wearing a speedo that you shift your eyes from as soon as you realize where you are looking. IF you get my drift.
> 
> So every time we're face to face (albeit 10 feet apart which is our new rule) I keep wanting to burst into giggles.


That's hilarious, must be hard to take him seriously whilst he's sporting this look. Bet you can't look him in the eye 

As for popcorn and parmesan.... mmm sounds lovely, must try


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Ugh! That IS annoying. The silver lining is, it happened with your vehicle sitting in your driveway, not in the parking lot on a dark night (or early morning) after a 12 hour shift.


Oh god, yes. That has happened before, though! I had a faulty alarm, which I didn't realise at the time, was slowly draining the battery. I came out of from a night shift at 8am and it wouldn't start. I rang the AA, and told the person on the other end of the phone my situation, and they go someone out really quickly. But it wasn't just a simply battery charge thing (I can't remember what it was) and the guy said he couldn't get the part immediately, but could get one, but it would take time. I was at work that evening again, and told him I needed to go home to bed, but couldn't leave the car as the security would give me a parking ticket. He was so kind, he put a note on the car, took me home, went back to the car, sorted it out, then dropped my car back off at home and posted the keys through the letter box. 
Such a kind thing to do, and I emailed the AA, telling them about his kind act and to thank him.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> This isn't really an annoyance but for lack of a better place..well I could say it's annoying because I keep wanting to snicker over it which would be inappropriate.
> 
> A male coworker has an endless variety of masks he wears. This week he's been wearing a brand that is really a bit too small for his face, it looks very tight and made with a weird material.
> 
> Getting to the point (how do I put this delicately?) the mask looks like it's made out of speedo material and it's very tight across his nose and chin, and I can't shake the image that his face looks like that part of a guy wearing a speedo that you shift your eyes from as soon as you realize where you are looking. IF you get my drift.
> 
> So every time we're face to face (albeit 10 feet apart which is our new rule) I keep wanting to burst into giggles.


Speedo face.


----------



## LinznMilly

Jackie C said:


> I've been off work a week and a bit, and I'm doing a big clear out at the minute and have a dozen or more bags to go to recycle centre/waste centre. With Covid, you have to book your slot at the local recycle/waste centre, which is fine. The car has been idle a week, as I've not been out in it, but I loaded the boot up a couple of days ago and this afternoon I got some more bags down to put on the back seat as I was going to the centre this afternoon.
> The chuffing car wouldn't start!!
> I phoned breakdown, but there was no way they could have made it in time for me to go to the recycle centre. Anyway, the battery is dead and I had to go and buy another. I've booked another slot at the recycle centre next week, but I'm back at work from Saturday, and I'm working a week of horrible shifts, with split days off, so had to slot myself in on a day I'd rather be just chillin' out........oh and I've had to lug the bags back upstairs!


Urgh! I feel your pain.

I have a similar peeve to yours, actually. Also involves "recycling".

I've lost count of the number of charities who have put a bag through my door. But when I fill them and leave them outside - as per instructions - they don't collect them.

For years, I stopped bothering, but this year, given Covid messing everything up, I've made an effort, filled them, and heaved them on top of my 4ft wall. ght - surely the men can't miss them.

Well, the first one missed them and my mind unleashed my inner Elmer Fudd as I hauled the sacks down and put them back in my porch. 

That was last week. Never mind, I thought. The next one (which instead if a bag, got RM to deliver a leaflet with a sticker and asked us to slap the sticker on any bag we have). I dutifully did as advised and had the bags back on the wall by the agreed time - 8:00.

4:45, the bags are still there, despite the fact that about 30 yards away, on the main street, a neighbour's bag had been collected, so I'm losing patience, but this time, I phoned the number on the leaflet.

"Oh! That's not good. Technically, we are collecting til 5, but I agree, they probably won't be coming now. Where are the bags?"
"On the wall,"
"That's probably it. They are men (his words - not mine) so they probably didn't look that high up."

They are a pair of brilliant white bin bags, on a 4ft wall down a narrow side street. You couldn't bloody miss them! :Banghead

They're coming around again on Saturday and this time, have my mobile number.


----------



## tabelmabel

Arrrrrgh! Why do dishwashers and washing machines have to be sooooooo complicated to re set when you accidently select the wrong programme?!

Not often i make a mistake but my dishwasher defaults to its long 3hr 35 min programme when i put it on.

Just now, absentmindedly when i wanted to run a quick wash, i pressed start and then instantly realised my error.


Search for manual. Cant find it.

Download manual.

What a complicated procedure just to change the programme!

Like cracking a code. Honest to goodness, i was expecting a golden egg to pop out. What a palava!


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> This isn't really an annoyance but for lack of a better place..well I could say it's annoying because I keep wanting to snicker over it which would be inappropriate.
> 
> A male coworker has an endless variety of masks he wears. This week he's been wearing a brand that is really a bit too small for his face, it looks very tight and made with a weird material.
> 
> Getting to the point (how do I put this delicately?) the mask looks like it's made out of speedo material and it's very tight across his nose and chin, and I can't shake the image that his face looks like that part of a guy wearing a speedo that you shift your eyes from as soon as you realize where you are looking. IF you get my drift.
> 
> So every time we're face to face (albeit 10 feet apart which is our new rule) I keep wanting to burst into giggles.


Oh good grief am I doomed now to see.... erm....filled speedos....on every man's masked face? The service technician for my furnace was here today. He also is a big man and his mask looked a bit small and heaven help me, it had the same effect!


----------



## ebonycat

lorilu said:


> Oh good grief am I doomed now to see.... erm....filled speedos....on every man's masked face? The service technician for my furnace was here today. He also is a big man and his mask looked a bit small and heaven help me, it had the same effect!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious But also epressed


----------



## Jackie C

tabelmabel said:


> Arrrrrgh! Why do dishwashers and washing machines have to be sooooooo complicated to re set when you accidently select the wrong programme?!
> 
> Not often i make a mistake but my dishwasher defaults to its long 3hr 35 min programme when i put it on.
> 
> Just now, absentmindedly when i wanted to run a quick wash, i pressed start and then instantly realised my error.
> 
> Search for manual. Cant find it.
> 
> Download manual.
> 
> What a complicated procedure just to change the programme!
> 
> Like cracking a code. Honest to goodness, i was expecting a golden egg to pop out. What a palava!


Oh and you need a degree in engineering to change the clock on our oven.


----------



## tabelmabel

I need to organise myself into writing down the instructions for re setting/cancelling programmes and stick them onto the relevent appliances!

Coz it's not anything simple like 'press re-set button' it wasn't like i read it and thought 'ah! That's how you do it'

It was: switch off. Open door. Hold re set button. Close door. Switch on. Let programme run for 1 minute. Switch off. Open door. Close door. Switch on. Select new programme.


What a sequence to remember!


----------



## Jackie C

tabelmabel said:


> I need to organise myself into writing down the instructions for re setting/cancelling programmes and stick them onto the relevent appliances!
> 
> Coz it's not anything simple like 'press re-set button' it wasn't like i read it and thought 'ah! That's how you do it'
> 
> It was: switch off. Open door. Hold re set button. Close door. Switch on. Let programme run for 1 minute. Switch off. Open door. Close door. Switch on. Select new programme.
> 
> What a sequence to remember!


Can't you just turn it off at the mains for 5 minutes?


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> I need to organise myself into writing down the instructions for re setting/cancelling programmes and stick them onto the relevent appliances!
> 
> Coz it's not anything simple like 'press re-set button' it wasn't like i read it and thought 'ah! That's how you do it'
> 
> It was: switch off. Open door. Hold re set button. Close door. Switch on. Let programme run for 1 minute. Switch off. Open door. Close door. Switch on. Select new programme.
> 
> What a sequence to remember!


Hit it with a hammer. That'll work.


----------



## lorilu

Yep. I'm doomed. I've just been reading a news story that came with a picture of president-elect Biden and vice president-elect Harris. HE is sporting the speedo look and she looks like she's wearing a black padded bra cup on her face. :Wacky


----------



## Jackie C

I had a dentist appointment for 2.15pm this afternoon. 
I received a letter through the post, which arrived at 1.30pm...........cancelling the appointment, 3/4hr before the actual appointment! 
A LETTER. 
They also rearranged the appointment and I'm working that day. I rang to rearrange, and she only does Friday's, so can't get in until January. I understand, and have no issues with the cancellation (due to the dentist isolating), but a LETTER?! Why couldn't they ring me? Okay, you might not be able to phone everyone, but surely for those who have an appointment where the letter might not arrive in time......


----------



## catz4m8z

Why are there still fireworks going off nightly and causing my dogs no end of stress?


----------



## Lurcherlad

The ticking/clicking noises the central heating pipes make.


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> Speedo face.


 Budgie smugglers!


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> Why are there still fireworks going off nightly and causing my dogs no end of stress?


 No idea, had them here yesterday really loud (Monday) for about an hour, early evening. People just love burning money, don't they.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> The ticking/clicking noises the central heating pipes make.


Because it makes you worry something's wrong? Queen Eva likes those noises because she knows it means in a few minutes there's going to be some lovely hot air pouring out of the wall lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> Because it makes you worry something's wrong? Queen Eva likes those noises because she knows it means in a few minutes there's going to be some lovely hot air pouring out of the wall lol.


No, I'm pretty sure it's just the pipes expanding against joists or even the odd air bubble.

It's just so annoying in the early hours if I wake (it's very cold here atm so it's sometimes left on through the night) as I find myself tuning in to the noise rather than falling back to sleep. 

I can't sleep in a room with a ticking clock - so it's a bit like that.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> No, I'm pretty sure it's just the pipes expanding against joists or even the odd air bubble.
> 
> It's just so annoying in the early hours if I wake (it's very cold here atm so it's sometimes left on through the night) as I find myself tuning in to the noise rather than falling back to sleep.
> 
> I can't sleep in a room with a ticking clock - so it's a bit like that.


Oh I get it. You and I have similar sensitivities to noise. My furnace doesn't kick on until about 4:30 a.m. I get up at 5 on workdays, but if the furnace didn't wake me up my bladder does, always a half hour before the alarm goes off, so either way I am awake a half hour before the alarm goes off.

I turn the thermostat down to 60 F at night and sleep with a window open. I am a poor sleeper anyway.


----------



## margy

Having to paint my hall in this awful dull light. My lovely paint and decorator[ who didn't charge the earth] has retired. Needing the hall and stairs painted I set about the task yesterday. Finally finished and picked up the dust sheet, I must have trod in some of the paint splashed on it as now have paint on my carpet


----------



## catz4m8z

arrgghhh! Insomnia!:Shifty
Its 3.30am...why am I awake!?:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

The BBC breakfast presenters’ petulant and often rude interview techniques.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> The BBC breakfast presenters' petulant and often rude interview techniques.


Not just the Breakfast team, I'm finding many of the news presenters are getting very annoying.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> The BBC breakfast presenters' petulant and often rude interview techniques.


For me, it depends on who they're interviewing. Politicians should be grilled and if they avoid a question, talk around it, or go off on their own agenda, they deserve everything they get. 
Non-politicians are different.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> For me, it depends on who they're interviewing. Politicians should be grilled and if they avoid a question, talk around it, or go off on their own agenda, they deserve everything they get.
> Non-politicians are different.


Of course, but it's just the way they go about it


----------



## margy

Trying to get a doctors appointment! For weeks I've had a sore shoulder and pain in both elbows, yesterday I struggled to lift a heavy shopping bag. Today I decided enough was enough I must ring and see a doctor. At 8 this morning I tried, the line was busy. Finally after 30 minutes of trying I got through to be told if it isn't an emergency I can't even have a telephone consultation. But if I register on line with the surgery I can book an appointment for 24 hours later. For over an hour I've been trying to log in using the user name and password they gave me with out success. I'm actually in tears with frustration. All I want is a diagnosis and pain relief. I'm still managing to go to work but it's getting more and more difficult


----------



## HarlequinCat

margy said:


> Trying to get a doctors appointment! For weeks I've had a sore shoulder and pain in both elbows, yesterday I struggled to lift a heavy shopping bag. Today I decided enough was enough I must ring and see a doctor. At 8 this morning I tried, the line was busy. Finally after 30 minutes of trying I got through to be told if it isn't an emergency I can't even have a telephone consultation. But if I register on line with the surgery I can book an appointment for 24 hours later. For over an hour I've been trying to log in using the user name and password they gave me with out success. I'm actually in tears with frustration. All I want is a diagnosis and pain relief. I'm still managing to go to work but it's getting more and more difficult


Its not good! I hope you manage to see someone soon.

I've been having trouble with plantar fasciitis, I have the insoles but I've started hobbling around like an old woman in the mornings and during the day. I keep meaning to see the doctor but it seems like too much of a faff and too risky over sore feet. They don't stop me walking, just hurts before my feet warm up!


----------



## margy

HarlequinCat said:


> Its not good! I hope you manage to see someone soon.
> 
> I've been having trouble with plantar fasciitis, I have the insoles but I've started hobbling around like an old woman in the mornings and during the day. I keep meaning to see the doctor but it seems like too much of a faff and too risky over sore feet. They don't stop me walking, just hurts before my feet warm up!


I had that a few years ago and yes it is very painful. I did go to see the doctor ( in the days when you rang up and got seen that day) and he gave me an injection in the sole of my foot. It wasn't pleasant but immediately the pain was gone. Don't leave it too long before getting it seen to.


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> Trying to get a doctors appointment! For weeks I've had a sore shoulder and pain in both elbows, yesterday I struggled to lift a heavy shopping bag. Today I decided enough was enough I must ring and see a doctor. At 8 this morning I tried, the line was busy. Finally after 30 minutes of trying I got through to be told if it isn't an emergency I can't even have a telephone consultation. But if I register on line with the surgery I can book an appointment for 24 hours later. For over an hour I've been trying to log in using the user name and password they gave me with out success. I'm actually in tears with frustration. All I want is a diagnosis and pain relief. I'm still managing to go to work but it's getting more and more difficult


I hope this can be sorted soon, just getting an appointment would be good I should imagine.

I don't know if it's where I live or my medical history. I went to see the lymphoedema nurse on Wednesday and she felt I needed a good cream as my leg is so dry and she thought it would be a good idea for a doctor to look at a brownish raised area at the back of my calf which I didn't know was there. She thought it was keratosis which is harmless and usually left alone. I phoned the drs when I got home and an appointment for a phone consultation was made for the following day. A link was texted to me so I could take photos to send in. Next day spoke to nice female doc, she looked at skin photos and recommended a cream that would be suitable for me (need to be careful as I'm allergic to some creams) and decided it would be worth me coming in to check on the calf mark. So I'm actually seeing a doctor on the 30th which is a novelty.


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> Budgie smugglers!


:Hilarious Depends on who's wearing them!.

@margy Sorry to hear this . sounds a nightmare


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> Trying to get a doctors appointment! For weeks I've had a sore shoulder and pain in both elbows, yesterday I struggled to lift a heavy shopping bag. Today I decided enough was enough I must ring and see a doctor. At 8 this morning I tried, the line was busy. Finally after 30 minutes of trying I got through to be told if it isn't an emergency I can't even have a telephone consultation. But if I register on line with the surgery I can book an appointment for 24 hours later. For over an hour I've been trying to log in using the user name and password they gave me with out success. I'm actually in tears with frustration. All I want is a diagnosis and pain relief. I'm still managing to go to work but it's getting more and more difficult


It's very frustrating, I hope you eventually managed to get through.



HarlequinCat said:


> Its not good! I hope you manage to see someone soon.
> 
> I've been having trouble with plantar fasciitis, I have the insoles but I've started hobbling around like an old woman in the mornings and during the day. I keep meaning to see the doctor but it seems like too much of a faff and too risky over sore feet. They don't stop me walking, just hurts before my feet warm up!


I know a couple of people with plantar fasciitis, they both say it's very painful. You have my sympathies. x


----------



## Jackie C

I haven't seen my longest friend since earlier in the year. I sent her a birthday present, but received nothing for my birthday in return. (But I didn't expect to, it's the usual "I'm broke" thing, but she manages to drive down 150 miles to see her latest boyfriend. She also went to see different boyfriends when we were supposed to be in lockdown, despite me telling her how shit it is at work.) 

A couple of weeks ago, I asked her what her son (15) wants for Xmas. She said he's after some tracky bottoms. I don't know what he likes, so I said I'd send him an Amazon voucher and he can chose what he likes. 
A few days ago, I asked her for his email address so I could send the vouchers, I also asked her to tell him to remember to check his emails. I also text messaged him to let him know and sent the vouchers, but heard nothing.
This was three days ago. I was beginning to get worried that he'd not seen the email or they'd go "lost" or I'd put the email in wrong or something. So I messaged her, asking her if he still had the same mobile no, as I hadn't heard anything and the vouchers hadn't been used (you get a message when they're seen/used). 
She just replied, "His SIM isn't working." That was it. Hm. 
So I said, "Can you tell him to check his emails?"
Half an hour later......
"He's got the voucher and says 'Thank you'".
That was it.


----------



## Dave S

HarlequinCat said:


> Its not good! I hope you manage to see someone soon.
> 
> I've been having trouble with plantar fasciitis, I have the insoles but I've started hobbling around like an old woman in the mornings and during the day. I keep meaning to see the doctor but it seems like too much of a faff and too risky over sore feet. They don't stop me walking, just hurts before my feet warm up!


Had that and it hurt like hell, unfortunately in both feet - one caused the other. Lots of physio and although about 5 years ago it is about 90% better.
Was full of painkillers and anti inflammatory drugs for ages. (Happened when I was running a dog on an agility course).


----------



## kimthecat

Not petty but Im gutted a young woman Ive been following on Twitter has died from her cancer . I cant stop crying . so unfair for her husband and young daughter,


----------



## margy

kimthecat said:


> Not petty but Im gutted a young woman Ive been following on Twitter has died from her cancer . I cant stop crying . so unfair for her husband and young daughter,


That's so sad, cancer seems to touch all our lives. It's especially sad when a young person succumbs to it.


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> I haven't seen my longest friend since earlier in the year. I sent her a birthday present, but received nothing for my birthday in return. (But I didn't expect to, it's the usual "I'm broke" thing, but she manages to drive down 150 miles to see her latest boyfriend. She also went to see different boyfriends when we were supposed to be in lockdown, despite me telling her how shit it is at work.)
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I asked her what her son (15) wants for Xmas. She said he's after some tracky bottoms. I don't know what he likes, so I said I'd send him an Amazon voucher and he can chose what he likes.
> A few days ago, I asked her for his email address so I could send the vouchers, I also asked her to tell him to remember to check his emails. I also text messaged him to let him know and sent the vouchers, but heard nothing.
> This was three days ago. I was beginning to get worried that he'd not seen the email or they'd go "lost" or I'd put the email in wrong or something. So I messaged her, asking her if he still had the same mobile no, as I hadn't heard anything and the vouchers hadn't been used (you get a message when they're seen/used).
> She just replied, "His SIM isn't working." That was it. Hm.
> So I said, "Can you tell him to check his emails?"
> Half an hour later......
> "He's got the voucher and says 'Thank you'".
> That was it.


Great . . . bet you are glad you bothered. That's happened to me many times; and it's not that you want a grovelling ''Thank you'' - just to know that what you sent arrived safely. So that, after six weeks, you don't have to, say, phone a florist and ask if they did actually deliver to xxx on xxx. Never mind Jackie, it's not you. Some people just have no social awareness (sorry, I know that sounds snobbish, but you know what I mean). And I think you deserve a gold medal for the work you do (and I guess you get little in the way of appreciation for that either). xx


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> Great . . . bet you are glad you bothered. That's happened to me many times; and it's not that you want a grovelling ''Thank you'' - just to know that what you sent arrived safely. So that, after six weeks, you don't have to, say, phone a florist and ask if they did actually deliver to xxx on xxx. Never mind Jackie, it's not you. Some people just have no social awareness (sorry, I know that sounds snobbish, but you know what I mean). And I think you deserve a gold medal for the work you do (and I guess you get little in the way of appreciation for that either). xx


Thanks. 

Thing is, her son is a lovely young man. I bet he didn't get the message if his SIM was broken, so wouldn't have realised. It just pisses me off that she just said three words, "His SIM's broken". I bet it took me asking her before she told him.


----------



## Jackie C

kimthecat said:


> Not petty but Im gutted a young woman Ive been following on Twitter has died from her cancer . I cant stop crying . so unfair for her husband and young daughter,


Yes, I've had a few on-line "friends" on twitter who have passed away this year. Very sad.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Jackie C said:


> I know a couple of people with plantar fasciitis, they both say it's very painful. You have my sympathies. x


Thanks, it is rather painful! When mum used to mention hers I thought it was just a bit of stiffness, but I understand how much it used to bother her now



Dave S said:


> Had that and it hurt like hell, unfortunately in both feet - one caused the other. Lots of physio and although about 5 years ago it is about 90% better.
> Was full of painkillers and anti inflammatory drugs for ages. (Happened when I was running a dog on an agility course).


Mines both too, though one more than the other, and caused by hyperflexible joints apparently. I went to a specialist for it 4 yrs ago and had insoles made. The other treatment sounded too painful! Steroids injected right in the foot .

Good to hear yours is mostly fixed now though!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Jackie C said:


> I haven't seen my longest friend since earlier in the year. I sent her a birthday present, but received nothing for my birthday in return. (But I didn't expect to, it's the usual "I'm broke" thing, but she manages to drive down 150 miles to see her latest boyfriend. She also went to see different boyfriends when we were supposed to be in lockdown, despite me telling her how shit it is at work.)
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I asked her what her son (15) wants for Xmas. She said he's after some tracky bottoms. I don't know what he likes, so I said I'd send him an Amazon voucher and he can chose what he likes.
> A few days ago, I asked her for his email address so I could send the vouchers, I also asked her to tell him to remember to check his emails. I also text messaged him to let him know and sent the vouchers, but heard nothing.
> This was three days ago. I was beginning to get worried that he'd not seen the email or they'd go "lost" or I'd put the email in wrong or something. So I messaged her, asking her if he still had the same mobile no, as I hadn't heard anything and the vouchers hadn't been used (you get a message when they're seen/used).
> She just replied, "His SIM isn't working." That was it. Hm.
> So I said, "Can you tell him to check his emails?"
> Half an hour later......
> "He's got the voucher and says 'Thank you'".
> That was it.


She sounds like a wonderful person. I dont understand people like that. She could have at least thanked you for it as soon as it arrived!

She doesn't seem like she's worth any more effort any more.


----------



## Jackie C

HarlequinCat said:


> She sounds like a wonderful person. I dont understand people like that. She could have at least thanked you for it as soon as it arrived!
> 
> She doesn't seem like she's worth any more effort any more.


Well, it seems _she_ doesn't make any effort. Beginning to think why I bother. It's a story that has been going on for a few years.


----------



## SbanR

HarlequinCat said:


> Thanks, it is rather painful! When mum used to mention hers I thought it was just a bit of stiffness, but I understand how much it used to bother her now
> 
> Mines both too, though one more than the other, and caused by hyperflexible joints apparently. I went to a specialist for it 4 yrs ago and had insoles made. The other treatment sounded too painful! Steroids injected right in the foot .
> 
> Good to hear yours is mostly fixed now though!


I had it years ago. Found exercises for it online ( NHS site, if I remember correctly) and they helped tremendously.
Don't know if they would help you if you have hyperflexible joints


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Well, it seems _she_ doesn't make any effort. Beginning to think why I bother. It's a story that has been going on for a few years.


I've mentioned before that I've let go of "friends" like that and I really have no regrets.

They didn't deserve me!


----------



## Happy Paws2

That's why I don't both with people very much, I don't really like them.


----------



## HarlequinCat

SbanR said:


> I had it years ago. Found exercises for it online ( NHS site, if I remember correctly) and they helped tremendously.
> Don't know if they would help you if you have hyperflexible joints


I have a lacrosse ball i roll under my feet every night, and do calf stretches etc. It helps a little but not much unfortunately. Just one of those things!
They pronate (i think that's the word) and trying to hold my feet in the right position I can feel the muscle in my outer shins tiring. Maybe I could try strengthening them


----------



## Lurcherlad

HarlequinCat said:


> I have a lacrosse ball i roll under my feet every night, and do calf stretches etc. It helps a little but not much unfortunately. Just one of those things!
> They pronate (i think that's the word) and trying to hold my feet in the right position I can feel the muscle in my outer shins tiring. Maybe I could try strengthening them


Maybe get a referral to a Podiatrist who could create specific insoles for your shoes which should help with pronation and alignment.


----------



## Jaf

I urge anyone with nerve problems to check their B12 levels


----------



## Jaf

My petty annoyance today is tv programmers who put crashing sounds willy-nilly. They were listing a buyers’ requirements for buying a house with a crash sound on each item. I thought a door was slamming or something. Grrr.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe get a referral to a Podiatrist who could create specific insoles for your shoes which should help with pronation and alignment.


I think I'll have to at some point. I did get some when I saw a specialist a few years back but don't think they are working anymore!


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> I've mentioned before that I've let go of "friends" like that and I really have no regrets.
> 
> They didn't deserve me!


It's a hard one, we've known each other over 40 years. We're still very close, but not best friends who phone each other all the time. We're more like sisters. I did stop making too much effort last year, but then she left her boyfriend late last year. Then her mum died in January, very suddenly and then my mum died only a couple of weeks later, which brought us closer. Then Covid happened and we live 60 miles apart.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Ear ache, it's driving me mad, I've spoken to the doctor and she has given a spray to use, it's much easier during the day but at bedtime I have to lie on that side and the pressure must build up and I'm not getting any sleep.:Arghh

sorry for the moan..


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> Ear ache, it's driving me mad, I've spoken to the doctor and she has given a spray to use, it's much easier during the day but at bedtime I have to lie on that side and the pressure must build up and I'm not getting any sleep.:Arghh
> 
> sorry for the moan..


Oh, it's awful! I get problems from time to time with my ears and sometimes go deaf. It sounds like you have an infection. If it doesn't clear up, speak to your doctors. I needed two courses of oral antibiotics for an ear infection earlier this year. I went completely deaf!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> Oh, it's awful! I get problems from time to time with my ears and sometimes go deaf. It sounds like you have an infection. If it doesn't clear up, speak to your doctors. I needed two courses of oral antibiotics for an ear infection earlier this year. I went completely deaf!


Yes I think I need antibiotics I'm going to phone again in the morning, hopefully I'll get thought last time it took nearly all day.


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes I think I need antibiotics I'm going to phone again in the morning, hopefully I'll get thought last time it took nearly all day.


I've not needed antibiotics for 20 years........until this year. Over the past year I've needed six!! Three for a tooth abscess (one was metronidazole over Xmas/NY last year, so I couldn't drink), one for a cut on my elbow, and two for my ears!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> I've not needed antibiotics for 20 years........until this year. Over the past year I've needed six!! Three for a tooth abscess (one was metronidazole over Xmas/NY last year, so I couldn't drink), one for a cut on my elbow, and two for my ears!


You unlucky this year.

I don't really like taking antibiotics, but it looks like the way I'm going, if so I'll be the no booze over Christmas


----------



## Lurcherlad

A large proportion of the British public.

Petty and downright dangerous too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

URGH!

Don't get me started on people. You see so much about how "people can't afford to buy fresh veg and fruit as it's so expensive and that's why their children only eat {insert crappy fast food of choice here]"....errrrm, I got potatoes (two bags), carrots, swede, sprouts and parsnips all for £2 in Morrison's. The inability to cook basic meals really infuriates me.


----------



## Dave S

Mrs Funkin said:


> URGH!
> 
> Don't get me started on people. You see so much about how "people can't afford to buy fresh veg and fruit as it's so expensive and that's why their children only eat {insert crappy fast food of choice here]"....errrrm, I got potatoes (two bags), carrots, swede, sprouts and parsnips all for £2 in Morrison's. The inability to cook basic meals really infuriates me.


So true.
Just returned from Tesco Extra and there are loads of bags of fresh veg all for 29pence each, not small bags either like 2 kilo bag of all round potatoes.

Unfortunately cooking meals and baking cakes seems a dying art.


----------



## catz4m8z

Mrs Funkin said:


> I got potatoes (two bags), carrots, swede, sprouts and parsnips all for £2 in Morrison's..


You dont even have to know how to cook....just shove all that lot in the oven and bingo! roasted veggies!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

S'true @catz4m8z - or in the slow cooker. Either way, super easy.

There aren't very many things I'm thankful for within my "relationship" with my mother but her teaching me to cook is one of them.


----------



## Siskin

Mrs Funkin said:


> S'true @catz4m8z - or in the slow cooker. Either way, super easy.
> 
> There aren't very many things I'm thankful for within my "relationship" with my mother but her teaching me to cook is one of them.


My recipe for a casserole

Open the fridge, Chuck any leftovers, bits of veg and anything else lying around into the dish, in oven for an hour, eat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds remarkably similar to mine....and to my "Bendy Carrot Fridge Scrapings Soup"


----------



## Cully

I often have iffits. If it's in the fridge I'll have it.
I often think some of our favourite meals began as iffits:Hungry.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Keeping veg fresh.

Treat cabbage as a cut flower trim the basic and stand it in a small amount of water topping it as needed, I've kept a sweetheart cabbage for over two weeks just cutting from the top.

Any bending root veg put in cold water and leave for to few hours they will firm up nicely.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> Ear ache, it's driving me mad, I've spoken to the doctor and she has given a spray to use, it's much easier during the day but at bedtime I have to lie on that side and the pressure must build up and I'm not getting any sleep.:Arghh
> 
> sorry for the moan..


What can be worse than an ear ache. I hope you can get some relief soon.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> Keeping veg fresh.
> 
> Treat cabbage as a cut flower trim the basic and stand it in a small amount of water topping it as needed, I've kept a sweetheart cabbage for over two weeks just cutting from the top.
> 
> Any bending root veg put in cold water and leave for to few hours they will firm up nicely.


Useful tip about the cabbage. Thanks!


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> What can be worse than an ear ache. I hope you can get some relief soon.


Thank's, I never went back to the it seems much better. still a bit deaf but most of the pain has gone.


----------



## catz4m8z

sigh....trying to explain to my parents that 'no, you cant wear your disposable mask over and over again as it doesnt work!'. :Banghead They are very much part of the make do and mend generation but it really doesnt work with face masks you should only wear once!


----------



## ForestWomble

catz4m8z said:


> sigh....trying to explain to my parents that 'no, you cant wear your disposable mask over and over again as it doesnt work!'. :Banghead They are very much part of the make do and mend generation but it really doesnt work with face masks you should only wear once!


I know your frustration, someone I know keeps on re using the same disposable mask, keeps on using it until it looks dirty. :Banghead


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> sigh....trying to explain to my parents that 'no, you cant wear your disposable mask over and over again as it doesnt work!'. :Banghead They are very much part of the make do and mend generation but it really doesnt work with face masks you should only wear once!


Is this actually right, or if you put it somewhere safe for a week after it's worn,wouldn't it then be safe to wear again?


----------



## Jackie C

I was asked to fill in a root cause analysis for a patient. It was a document that was about 5 pages long and I had to look back through several paper and computer documents for all the answers and to find the reason why this patient received a tiny tiny pressure sore than was one single layer of skin thick. It would have taken me about an hour. 

"We're supposed to be 'making time to care'." Then, "No, I've got a patient to look after, I'm too busy. Patient care comes first. Someone sat in an office can do it."

Seriously, it's a good job people don't hear my inner dialogue, which was far worse. 

Suspect I'll get dragged in the office next week for my attitude. Good.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> My recipe for a casserole
> 
> Open the fridge, Chuck any leftovers, bits of veg and anything else lying around into the dish, in oven for an hour, eat


I think the issue is is that many people work long hours. It's easy to sling a load of vegetables in a pot and cook it for an hour, but if you're in a crap job, minimum wage, 2.4 children who won't eat vegetables, and as soon as you come in, you have to start tea, I know I wouldn't always have the energy to cook for ungrateful kids. It must be easier to go and get some cheap chicken from the local takeaway or a cheap ready meal. It's easy if it's just the two of you, because you cook things you like.

I'm not saying it's right, but I know after I've been at work for 12hrs, the last thing I want to do is go home and cook. I would hate to cook for a finicky child after being at work.

Don't get me wrong, the inability to cook annoys me, but we all have to learn everything we know. If you live on your own or a couple, there is no excuse to not to learn how to cook basics. I left home at 21, I learned.

I think the issue is is that people are too soft on their kids. I'm not saying you have to force them to eat something they genuinely don't like, but my mum cooked one thing. We all had to have it. Eat it or go hungry. We did have some choice, but it was relative and it was limited. NO WAY would she cook three separate meals. Fair enough, she didn't give me sprouts, because I didn't like them, so she gave me peas instead. But the very basic "main" thing (the meat and the potato) was the same for everyone. You sat at the table and ate it with the family. No phones, no TV. As a treat on a Saturday, we might eat in front of the TV.

But it's easy for me, no kids (by choice), I would not want to walk a mile in another persons shoes.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> I think the issue is is that many people work long hours. It's easy to sling a load of vegetables in a pot and cook it for an hour, but if you're in a crap job, minimum wage, 2.4 children who won't eat vegetables, and as soon as you come in, you have to start tea, I know I wouldn't always have the energy to cook for ungrateful kids. It must be easier to go and get some cheap chicken from the local takeaway or a cheap ready meal. It's easy if it's just the two of you, because you cook things you like.
> 
> I'm not saying it's right, but I know after I've been at work for 12hrs, the last thing I want to do is go home and cook. I would hate to cook for a finicky child after being at work.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the inability to cook annoys me, but we all have to learn everything we know. If you live on your own or a couple, there is no excuse to not to learn how to cook basics. I left home at 21, I learned.
> 
> I think the issue is is that people are too soft on their kids. I'm not saying you have to force them to eat something they genuinely don't like, but my mum cooked one thing. We all had to have it. Eat it or go hungry. We did have some choice, but it was relative and it was limited. NO WAY would she cook three separate meals. Fair enough, she didn't give me sprouts, because I didn't like them, so she gave me peas instead. But the very basic "main" thing (the meat and the potato) was the same for everyone. You sat at the table and ate it with the family. No phones, no TV. As a treat on a Saturday, we might eat in front of the TV.
> 
> But it's easy for me, no kids (by choice), I would not want to walk a mile in another persons shoes.


That was how I was brought up and how I brought up my kids. Eat what your given or go hungry and you don't get after until your eaten your dinner. Worked well, neither of them were ever fussy and apart from daughter having a vegetarian phase for a while both eat most things. There are things they genuinely don't like which are easy to work round, I'm probably the most fussy one now, as I've got older there are more and more foods I don't wish to eat anymore. Husband will eat anything and everything.

I too believe some parents lead young children into being fussy by continually asking them what they want to eat at mealtimes or having too many choices. A fussy childhood friend of my daughters stayed with us for a week, first two days were a nightmare as she whined about every meal I produced, but soon settled when she realised I wasn't going to continually pander to her, it was either have what I've cooked or go hungry. I did cook things I was told she liked but because it wasn't done exactly as she wanted it she turned her nose up. My tolerance levels are very low I have to say.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> That was how I was brought up and how I brought up my kids. Eat what your given or go hungry and you don't get after until your eaten your dinner. Worked well, neither of them were ever fussy and apart from daughter having a vegetarian phase for a while both eat most things. There are things they genuinely don't like which are easy to work round, I'm probably the most fussy one now, as I've got older there are more and more foods I don't wish to eat anymore. Husband will eat anything and everything.
> 
> I too believe some parents lead young children into being fussy by continually asking them what they want to eat at mealtimes or having too many choices. A fussy childhood friend of my daughters stayed with us for a week, first two days were a nightmare as she whined about every meal I produced, but soon settled when she realised I wasn't going to continually pander to her, it was either have what I've cooked or go hungry. I did cook things I was told she liked but because it wasn't done exactly as she wanted it she turned her nose up. My tolerance levels are very low I have to say.


The worst person I know with her kid panders to everything! The child asked for something, then changed her mind and winged. The kid wanted pizza, so whilst everyone was having dinner, she put a pizza in the oven. The child wanted tomato and cheese pizza, but when it came out the oven, the pizza didn't have the right tomatoes!! Her mother went out and got one as a takeaway and the child just picked at it and hardly ate it. Her mother panders to everything, and the child is the most spoiled child I have ever met and will certainly grow up with an eating disorder.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> That was how I was brought up and how I brought up my kids. Eat what your given or go hungry and you don't get after until your eaten your dinner. Worked well, neither of them were ever fussy and apart from daughter having a vegetarian phase for a while both eat most things. There are things they genuinely don't like which are easy to work round, I'm probably the most fussy one now, as I've got older there are more and more foods I don't wish to eat anymore. Husband will eat anything and everything.
> 
> I too believe some parents lead young children into being fussy by continually asking them what they want to eat at mealtimes or having too many choices. A fussy childhood friend of my daughters stayed with us for a week, first two days were a nightmare as she whined about every meal I produced, but soon settled when she realised I wasn't going to continually pander to her, it was either have what I've cooked or go hungry. I did cook things I was told she liked but because it wasn't done exactly as she wanted it she turned her nose up. My tolerance levels are very low I have to say.


Same here not enough money in the house to be fussy, eat what you were given or do with out and Dad made me sit at the table one Sunday for about two hours because I didn't what it, only allowed to leave when Mom stepped in.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> I think the issue is is that many people work long hours. It's easy to sling a load of vegetables in a pot and cook it for an hour, but if you're in a crap job, minimum wage, 2.4 children who won't eat vegetables, and as soon as you come in, you have to start tea, I know I wouldn't always have the energy to cook for ungrateful kids. It must be easier to go and get some cheap chicken from the local takeaway or a cheap ready meal.


This is why Im such a big fan of mashed potatoes!! Easy to make a giant batch and stick in the freezer, you can mix a bunch of veg up into it, then just microwave it and add sauages, or burgers, or something. I think sometimes people just arent organized enough to prep for the week TBH.

My annoyance today is energy saving lightbulbs. Put one in my bathroom and as its an older bulb it takes longer to get bright then the average time you spend in the bathroom! I cant even complain coz it was a freebie from my energy company!!LOL


----------



## LittleEms

catz4m8z said:


> This is why Im such a big fan of mashed potatoes!! Easy to make a giant batch and stick in the freezer, you can mix a bunch of veg up into it, then just microwave it and add sauages, or burgers, or something. I think sometimes people just arent organized enough to prep for the week TBH.
> 
> My annoyance today is energy saving lightbulbs. Put one in my bathroom and as its an older bulb it takes longer to get bright then the average time you spend in the bathroom! I cant even complain coz it was a freebie from my energy company!!LOL


I hate those bulbs for the same reason! I had one in my room one time, and because I often have to be up before the crack of dawn for work I always used to end up rummaging in the wardrobe and getting dressed in the dark haha. There were often some interesting sock choices made unintentionally!


----------



## Jackie C

UGH!
I treated myself to a pair of Levi's on 19th December. They were supposed to be delivered yesterday by DBD. They did not knock as OH was in all day and they left a card.
They were supposed to redeliver today, between 12:30 and 13:30. I stayed in the living room for the full hour. The sofa faces the window and I would have seen him walk up to the door and would have heard him knock.
There was another "attempt to deliver" on the tracking system at 12:38. The driver lied. Rang them up and - surprise, surprise - they won't/can't/refuse to redeliver, even though this is 100% their fault. They can redeliver on the 29th. They had "no manager available" which is another lie, as my OH has worked in a call centre, and there is always someone available.
The neighbours are in, they could have attempted there. If we'd have been out, fine, but the driver is lying.
We then received a "photo" of it at the door, meaning the driver would just have slung it at the door and took a photo and left.

What peeves me off is that I have had a hard week at work, and I was looking forward to them all week.


----------



## lorilu

Same here. Five kids, single working mother with no child support. You ate what was put in front of you and it was usually a hodge podge. Potatoes, cheap and filling, featured heavily. I remember a few Christmas dinners that were nothing but potatoes.

I also need to mention though that the dining chairs were old with holes in the upholstery and the stuffing coming out. Many a time my mother found broccoli or other inedibles stuffed into those chairs lol.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Same here. Five kids, single working mother with no child support. You ate what was put in front of you and it was usually a hodge podge. Potatoes, cheap and filling, featured heavily. I remember a few Christmas dinners that were nothing but potatoes.
> 
> I also need to mention though that the dining chairs were old with holes in the upholstery and the stuffing coming out. Many a time my mother found broccoli or other inedibles stuffed into those chairs lol.


We never had a lot, but my mother was a bit of a Hyacinth Bouquet type. She'd bring out the prawn cocktail when we were being "posh" when the vicar came.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> We never had a lot, but my mother was a bit of a Hyacinth Bouquet type. She'd bring out the prawn cocktail when we were being "posh" when the vicar came.


I was 25 years old before I had my first shrimp. I was out on a date and decided to order a shrimp scampi I think it was. I didn't know you had to peel the shrimp and expressed surprise to my date that the shrimp was crunchy. lol

Being a Catholic family we did eat a lot of fish though. Cheap fish.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> I was 25 years old before I had my first shrimp. I was out on a date and decided to order a shrimp scampi I think it was. I didn't know you had to peel the shrimp and expressed surprise to my date that the shrimp was crunchy. lol
> 
> Being a Catholic family we did eat a lot of fish though. Cheap fish.


Prawn cocktail was a very 70's thing in Britain. It didn't catch on in my family until the 80's!


----------



## Jaf

Can I just say...if a child can be bribed to eat something then they’re probably just fussy. If they can’t be bribed then they might have an eating disorder. I know from bitter experience that trying to force someone to eat makes the problem much, much worse. There are children out there that will literally starve rather than eat un-safe foods and are being put on feeding tubes.


----------



## LinznMilly

We were brought up in the same way - eat what you're given or go hungry.

It meant that I couldn't be myself until I left home and got my own place.


----------



## lorilu

LinznMilly said:


> We were brought up in the same way - eat what you're given or go hungry.
> 
> It meant that I couldn't be myself until I left home and got my own place.


Like it or lump it was the saying in our house. Many times, as I mentioned earlier, we chose to "lump it" by stuffing things in the holes in the chair seats.


----------



## Jackie C

Jaf said:


> Can I just say...if a child can be bribed to eat something then they're probably just fussy. If they can't be bribed then they might have an eating disorder. I know from bitter experience that trying to force someone to eat makes the problem much, much worse. There are children out there that will literally starve rather than eat un-safe foods and are being put on feeding tubes.


Of course. Maybe I should have worded it better. I don't mean giving something to a child you know they don't like, I mean cooking three different meal for your three different children and their whims on that particular day, or when they won't try something or they liked something one day and not the next. We all have our genuine likes and dislikes. If a child wants to become vegetarian, for example, that's fine. I am talking more about the spoiled child that I know who manipulates her mother and her mother just gives in, every time, simply because it was the wrong type of tomatoes on the pizza. The child wanted a scone, which was bought for her, then she decided she didn't want it after all. I'm always shocked at what she's easily allowed to get away with.

My mum was rather OTT and would make me sit there and it often caused me great anxiety as she would start shouting and screaming. I'm not saying what she did was right. However, I would never have expected her to cook a full meat and two veg dinner, then have to cook a separate pizza for me, either.


----------



## Jaf

Oh I’m sure most fussy kids are just fussy so-and-sos and will grow out of it. I can fully imagine the hell it is for their parents. I’m just concerned that the few unfortunate kids with an eating disorder are spoken up for. (I am new to pizza and cooked a new type recently, the sauce was horrible and I couldn’t eat it. It was ridiculously upsetting and I’m an adult)

I don’t understand coffee shops. I read a brief interview that said breakfast cereals were too time consuming and they preferred to get a coffee and a cake instead. But, but, but what about the queuing up? And the cost?


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> I don't understand coffee shops. I read a brief interview that said breakfast cereals were too time consuming and they preferred to get a coffee and a cake instead. But, but, but what about the queuing up? And the cost?


In my new commute since I moved I pass a Dunkin Donuts and a McDonalds every morning. Both drive-thru lines are out into the road as people line up in their cars to get their morning coffee and whatever. I can't imagine spending all that money every day. Not to mention the time sitting in a running car. I've starting cutting over a block, then going back to the main road, avoiding that section of the block, because of the lines into the road, since I often have to sit and wait for on-coming traffic to clear before I can go around them.


----------



## Nonnie

The amount of 'boxing day sale' emails i have received today and its not even midday.

One of the many, many things i hate about this time of year.


----------



## LinznMilly

My living room light.

Some of you may remember my thread about the light turning itself on and off back in October.

Well, it's got worse. Much worse.  It's getting to the point where it's turning itself off and back on again a few times a day. :Banghead 

Now beginning to suspect it's a wiring fault, so I've reported it as a repair to the landlord.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It does needed reporting, it could be dangerous if it's a loose wire.


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> My living room light.
> 
> Some of you may remember my thread about the light turning itself on and off back in October.
> 
> Well, it's got worse. Much worse.  It's getting to the point where it's turning itself off and back on again a few times a day. :Banghead
> 
> Now beginning to suspect it's a wiring fault, so I've reported it as a repair to the landlord.





Happy Paws2 said:


> It does needed reporting, it could be dangerous if it's a loose wire.


An auto-reply says they reopen on 4 Jan, but their office is open for emergency repairs 24/7, but they'll charge me if they're called out if not a genuine emergency.

Not sure whether to phone them tomorrow or Tuesday.

Either way, I just won't use that light until I speak to someone. Or is that naïve?


----------



## SbanR

LinznMilly said:


> An auto-reply says they reopen on 4 Jan, but their office is open for emergency repairs 24/7, but they'll charge me if they're called out if not a genuine emergency.
> 
> Not sure whether to phone them tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> Either way, I just won't use that light until I speak to someone. Or is that naïve?


It might be worth ringing and asking the person who picks up if it is counted as an emergency?


----------



## LinznMilly

SbanR said:


> It might be worth ringing and asking the person who picks up if it is counted as an emergency?


That's what I was thinking. I'll ring up tomorrow.  Thank you.


----------



## LinznMilly

SbanR said:


> It might be worth ringing and asking the person who picks up if it is counted as an emergency?


Done.

Apparently it's not an emergency, so she advised me to phone back on Tuesday, but if I have any problems with my electrics I can ring back any time. 

Maybe I explained it wrong.

I've turned the light off at the fuse, but that means I have no light at all in my living room or passage.


----------



## Calvine

LinznMilly said:


> An auto-reply says they reopen on 4 Jan, but their office is open for emergency repairs 24/7, but they'll charge me if they're called out if not a genuine emergency.
> 
> Not sure whether to phone them tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> Either way, I just won't use that light until I speak to someone. Or is that naïve?


I am guessing you have changed the light bulb? Are you saying the light is actually switched off at the wall but still comes on (and off) without you doing anything? Bit creepy that. You aren't being gaslighted are you - I mean, you don't have an OH who keeps disappearing into the loft?


----------



## LinznMilly

Calvine said:


> I am guessing you have changed the light bulb? Are you saying the light is actually switched off at the wall but still comes on (and off) without you doing anything? Bit creepy that. You aren't being gaslighted are you - I mean, you don't have an OH who keeps disappearing into the loft?


No. Light is on, can be on for an hour or so, and then goes off, stays off for . . . Say 5-15mins, and then goes back on. Sometimes it's on for hours with no problem, then suddenly goes off.

It's been happening since October, (although it wasn't this bad and I don't remember it doing much throughout November) and's not flickering, so if it were the bulb, I'd have expected it to have gone out by now.

There's no OH to gaslight me, but there is an equally creepy message from the former tenant threatening to haunt the person who got the flat after him. :Wideyed :Nailbiting


----------



## Jackie C

One of our senior critical care managers has had the vaccine on Christmas Eve. Fit & healthy, in his 30's. Never goes near a patient and sits in an office, I've never seen him on the unit. 
The vast majority of nurses I work with who work directly within 12 inches of covid patients faces haven't had it yet.
HOW has he got it before me? I suppose he sits at his desk all day and saw the open invitation email for limited numbers. I was far too busy to check my emails that morning. Nice of him to take a vaccine that someone working on the shop floor could have had. And one of my colleagues (aged 62) had to kick off and email senior managers to get hers!!

I'm furious.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I was a very fussy kid with food. I remember mum saying I was born fussy and it took ages to get me to eat when I was first born.

Then as I was growing up for some reason I wouldnt eat food that touched each other on a plate? That was an odd one. I had separate bowls for baked beans etc. I wouldnt eat mums stews because even the tiniest amounts of herbs I could taste and it made everything horrible. 
She was of the "eat what your given or dont eat" and I just went without occasionally cos I'd give it to the dogs when no one looked.

I was bit of a nightmare with food. Poor mum!

I'm still fussy in a way now, but in a way where I just like basic food, and keep away from tomatoes etc


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> Then as I was growing up for some reason I wouldnt eat food that touched each other on a plate? That was an odd one. I had separate bowls for baked beans etc. I wouldnt eat mums stews because even the tiniest amounts of herbs I could taste and it made everything horrible.


Actually that's very common, kids (or even adults) not wanting food to touch on the plate. I was the same way when I was little but became less extreme about it as I got older. I never liked my mother's stew, or any stew at all. Or meatloaf. Yuck. Some foods just aren't meant to be mixed together. Most of them really. I still don't like foods mixed together, unless I do it myself, by the forkful.


----------



## ForestWomble

In two words, my boiler 

I'm so, so fed up. Have to wait until Tuesday then hope someone will come out before New Years.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Actually that's very common, kids (or even adults) not wanting food to touch on the plate. I was the same way when I was little but became less extreme about it as I got older. I never liked my mother's stew, or any stew at all. Or meatloaf. Yuck. Some foods just aren't meant to be mixed together. Most of them really. I still don't like foods mixed together, unless I do it myself, by the forkful.


TBH, I look back, and my mum was just a bad cook! She was fine with mash and sausages, fish fingers and chips, etc. But she was terrible with anything else. She never seasoned anything, apart from salt in mash potato. She never used pepper, any herbs whatsoever, any spices, never garlic, nothing. We didn't have pasta until I was about 13 and she boiled it to death, and just served it with mince. Mince in tasteless gravy with spaghetti. Rice was a pudding. 
We hardly ever had ready meals. We never had takeaways, apart from fish and chips. It was a revelation when I discovered Chinese food aged 16 or 17, and that was because I bought it myself. 
I know she did her best, and we always ate 3 square meals a day, but I just didn't like things she cooked from properly from scratch. It wasn't just me being a brat, whenever I tasted her food as an adult, it was SO bland, and then she stopped using salt.


----------



## SbanR

LinznMilly said:


> Done.
> 
> Apparently it's not an emergency, so she advised me to phone back on Tuesday, but if I have any problems with my electrics I can ring back any time.
> 
> Maybe I explained it wrong.
> 
> I've turned the light off at the fuse, but that means I have no light at all in my living room or passage.


That's not good. Could you get one of those battery powered led lights to tide you over temporarily so you don't have to sit in the dark?
A cheap one from somewhere like Wilko or Home Bargains.


----------



## Jackie C

ForestWomble said:


> In two words, my boiler
> 
> I'm so, so fed up. Have to wait until Tuesday then hope someone will come out before New Years.


Oh no! Wrong time of year for that.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> TBH, I look back, and my mum was just a bad cook! She was fine with mash and sausages, fish fingers and chips, etc. But she was terrible with anything else. She never seasoned anything, apart from salt in mash potato. She never used pepper, any herbs whatsoever, any spices, never garlic, nothing. We didn't have pasta until I was about 13 and she boiled it to death, and just served it with mince. Mince in tasteless gravy with spaghetti. Rice was a pudding.
> We hardly ever had ready meals. We never had takeaways, apart from fish and chips. It was a revelation when I discovered Chinese food aged 16 or 17, and that was because I bought it myself.
> I know she did her best, and we always ate 3 square meals a day, but I just didn't like things she cooked from properly from scratch. It wasn't just me being a brat, whenever I tasted her food as an adult, it was SO bland, and then she stopped using salt.


I remember my mother as not a great cook either but my sister remembers her as a really good cook!  Mom liked seasonings and flavorings, I most definitely do not. We were poor and feeding a family of 5 kids she made a lot of casseroles and other blended type meals. Ugh.

We never had take out, even pizza was home made (from a box mix) and as for Chinese, just the smell of it can turn my stomach.

I cook almost everything without adding any flavorings (with a couple of exceptions) including salt. I salt to taste when I eat it. There is no pepper in this house. I only have to please myself though.


----------



## LinznMilly

SbanR said:


> That's not good. Could you get one of those battery powered led lights to tide you over temporarily so you don't have to sit in the dark?
> A cheap one from somewhere like Wilko or Home Bargains.


I don't, but I'll have a look tomorrow, thanks.

Last night, I used my bedroom or bathroom lights which helped.

For tonight. I turned the fuse back on and have the other light on, so I'm not totally in the dark.


----------



## SbanR

LinznMilly said:


> I don't, but I'll have a look tomorrow, thanks.
> 
> Last night, I used my bedroom or bathroom lights which helped.
> 
> For tonight. I turned the fuse back on and have the other light on, so I'm not totally in the dark.


You might also want to have a look in £ shop.


----------



## Calvine

LinznMilly said:


> but there is an equally creepy message from the former tenant threatening to haunt the person who got the flat after him


That's rather nice! Is he still alive, do you know?:Jawdrop


----------



## LinznMilly

Calvine said:


> That's rather nice! Is he still alive, do you know?:Jawdrop


Not if the messages his friends left on the bedroom walls were anything to go by. None of the dogs have ever sensed a presence, though.


----------



## Jackie C

DPD parcel still hasn't arrived. Was told on the 24th that our DPD parcel had been scheduled for today. It hasn't, they lied AGAIN. Had to rearrange for it to be delivered tomorrow, AGAIN. The driver simply doesn't knock, or taps on the door with a feather. Ordered my jeans on the 19th, they were supposed to arrive on the 23rd. They didn't knock, OH was in. Same with 24th, I was sat in the living room near the door. They didn't knock.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> DPD parcel still hasn't arrived. Was told on the 24th that our DPD parcel had been scheduled for today. It hasn't, they lied AGAIN. Had to rearrange for it to be delivered tomorrow, AGAIN. The driver simply doesn't knock, or taps on the door with a feather. Ordered my jeans on the 19th, they were supposed to arrive on the 23rd. They didn't knock, OH was in. Same with 24th, I was sat in the living room near the door. They didn't knock.


I have to a note over doorknocker asking them to ring the doorbell as we cant hear if they just knock the door, Why is it when you have a door bell they don't use it.:Banghead


----------



## LinznMilly

Jackie C said:


> DPD parcel still hasn't arrived. Was told on the 24th that our DPD parcel had been scheduled for today. It hasn't, they lied AGAIN. Had to rearrange for it to be delivered tomorrow, AGAIN. The driver simply doesn't knock, or taps on the door with a feather. Ordered my jeans on the 19th, they were supposed to arrive on the 23rd. They didn't knock, OH was in. Same with 24th, I was sat in the living room near the door. They didn't knock.


I had the same problem with Yodel a few years ago. When they asked me to contact them to arrange a 3rd delivery attempt, I told them in no uncertain terms that despite their assertions to the contrary, I had been in, had actually stood at the window and on the first "attempt" there had been a police patrol car right outside, so they clearly hadn't bothered even trying.

Strangely enough, the 3rd attempt went without a hitch.


----------



## Jackie C

LinznMilly said:


> I had the same problem with Yodel a few years ago. When they asked me to contact them to arrange a 3rd delivery attempt, I told them in no uncertain terms that despite their assertions to the contrary, I had been in, had actually stood at the window and on the first "attempt" there had been a police patrol car right outside, so they clearly hadn't bothered even trying.
> 
> Strangely enough, the 3rd attempt went without a hitch.


They simply don't knock, or barely tap on the door and run off, they certainly don't wait for any reasonable length of time for someone to come to the door. They NEVER knock twice. I've been sat on the sofa before, and I've seen them walk up to the door, tap and literally walk off immediately. I was literally watching this person. I didn't get to the door (5 metres away from the sofa) in time, and chased after him. "You don't wait for any length of time, do you?"

Because of Covid, they now take a photo in your door step, which is fine, but this guy delivering my jeans took the photo and left. I was literally sat opposite the door and can see. There are steps up to my door, so I would have seen him if he'd knocked.

I know they are under time pressure, but they also lie.


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> I have to a note over doorknocker asking them to ring the doorbell as we cant hear if they just knock the door, Why is it when you have a door bell they don't use it.:Banghead


Feel like getting a large note, saying, "Please knock LOUD and wait."


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> DPD parcel still hasn't arrived. Was told on the 24th that our DPD parcel had been scheduled for today. It hasn't, they lied AGAIN. Had to rearrange for it to be delivered tomorrow, AGAIN. The driver simply doesn't knock, or taps on the door with a feather. Ordered my jeans on the 19th, they were supposed to arrive on the 23rd. They didn't knock, OH was in. Same with 24th, I was sat in the living room near the door. They didn't knock.


Have you given alternative options for delivery - such as over locked side gate, with neighbours etc.?

Failing that, a large sign on your front door along the lines of:

DPD - WE ARE IN. PLEASE KNOCK ON THE DOOR AND/OR RING THE BELL!


----------



## lorilu

Major groan - my dvd player died last night. I have an ancient (15+ years) all in one dvd/vcr/tv set. (The vcr died eyars ago) It's the kind with the big heavy back end, that tells you how old it is. I don't watch actual TV (refuse to pay for cable, and wouldn't know how to stream anything, plus this TV is probably too old for anything like that) I just use the dvd player. Last night the dvd player stopped working.

So now I have all the inconvenience of having to buy a new tv and dvd player. I dread it. it's not just the expense, though it wasn't in the budget. It's doing it. Buying electronics is one of my worst nightmares.

And then how do I get rid of this heavy bulky old thing?


----------



## SbanR

lorilu said:


> Major groan - my dvd player died last night. I have an ancient (15+ years) all in one dvd/vcr/tv set. (The vcr died eyars ago) It's the kind with the big heavy back end, that tells you how old it is. I don't watch actual TV (refuse to pay for cable, and wouldn't know how to stream anything, plus this TV is probably too old for anything like that) I just use the dvd player. Last night the dvd player stopped working.
> 
> So now I have all the inconvenience of having to buy a new tv and dvd player. I dread it. it's not just the expense, though it wasn't in the budget. It's doing it. Buying electronics is one of my worst nightmares.
> 
> And then how do I get rid of this heavy bulky old thing?


Won't your refuse collection firm pick it up for a charge?
My council will collect items, charging £8 per item the last time I checked.


----------



## O2.0

lorilu said:


> And then how do I get rid of this heavy bulky old thing?


If there is a high school or trade school near you, may be worth checking with the mechanics/engineering teachers to see if they want it for the kids to take apart and check out. 
The engineering teacher at my kids' school will take things to see if his kids can fix them. He basically says there's no guarantee they will fix anything, and may make things worse, but it's great work for them


----------



## Boxer123

I know people have as much right to walk as me but this is the petty thread. My quiet area is over run with do walkers making it hard to do Loki’s training, Where have they come from ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> I know people have as much right to walk as me but this is the petty thread. My quiet area is over run with do walkers making it hard to do Loki's training, Where have they come from ?


It was like Piccadilly Circus on our walk the other day 

We're choosing different, less attractive routes to avoid the crowds.

Going very early or when it's raining is our best bet


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> It was like Piccadilly Circus on our walk the other day
> 
> We're choosing different, less attractive routes to avoid the crowds.
> 
> Going very early or when it's raining is our best bet


Our early walk isn't so bad I just dont know where everyone has come from.


----------



## Jaf

lorilu said:


> Major groan - my dvd player died last night. I have an ancient (15+ years) all in one dvd/vcr/tv set. (The vcr died eyars ago) It's the kind with the big heavy back end, that tells you how old it is. I don't watch actual TV (refuse to pay for cable, and wouldn't know how to stream anything, plus this TV is probably too old for anything like that) I just use the dvd player. Last night the dvd player stopped working.
> 
> So now I have all the inconvenience of having to buy a new tv and dvd player. I dread it. it's not just the expense, though it wasn't in the budget. It's doing it. Buying electronics is one of my worst nightmares.
> 
> And then how do I get rid of this heavy bulky old thing?


Can't you buy a cheap DVD player and plug it in with a cable? Then there's no need to replace the tv.


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> If there is a high school or trade school near you, may be worth checking with the mechanics/engineering teachers to see if they want it for the kids to take apart and check out.
> The engineering teacher at my kids' school will take things to see if his kids can fix them. He basically says there's no guarantee they will fix anything, and may make things worse, but it's great work for them


Thanks! I'll call the high school and ask if they want a donation. They have to pick it up too, though,, it's too heavy for me, though when I bought it 15 years ago I did manage to get it up the stairs and into my home.

No I have to call a separate junk hauler. I've been putting it off until I finish cleaning out/piling up the junk and salvage (metal) on the property. But there isn't really any place to store this old dinosaur.


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> Can't you buy a cheap DVD player and plug it in with a cable? Then there's no need to replace the tv.


Well I never thought of that, you're brilliant! That is, if this TV has a port for an extra dvd player. It doesn't have much in the way of connective ports. It's one of the reasons I gave up on TV anyway. In the US cable is all digital now and my TV was too old even to hook up the adaptive dgitial cables, and I realized I never watched TV anyway so I cancled it. Drives the cable company crazy that I only pay for phone and internet, lol.

Hmm.....


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> Can't you buy a cheap DVD player and plug it in with a cable? Then there's no need to replace the tv.


Okay I've ordered a dvd player to pick up tomorrow. I can't tell looking at the tv if I'll be able to hook it up or not so I'll just bring it home and see, and if I can't bring it back. But I would much rather wait to buy a new tv at a later date, (I'll stil need the dvd player then anyway after all) so thank you for this idea!


----------



## Jaf

lorilu said:


> Okay I've ordered a dvd player to pick up tomorrow. I can't tell looking at the tv if I'll be able to hook it up or not so I'll just bring it home and see, and if I can't bring it back. But I would much rather wait to buy a new tv at a later date, (I'll stil need the dvd player then anyway after all) so thank you for this idea!


Great! You might need a different cable than the dvd company provides but it's always worth replacing the nasty, cheap cables anyways.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sealant in bathrooms! 

Still having issues with the seal round the shower tray.

The real issue is the tray is flexing when we stand on it. The plumber did not secure the tray properly underneath. 

I had hoped the adhesive flexible strip would have accommodated the slight movement (silicon sealant did not) but that’s now failed too 

De ja vu - a different plumber was just as useless when a new bath was installed years before and we had the same issue.

Yesterday I resorted to the same (successful) solution I used then eventually and removed the front panel around the tray and wedged a piece of wood under the relevant spot!

Not easy, at 60, laying on the floor and stretching to the very end of my reach under a 6 inch gap!

Please, please, please let that remedy the problem once and for all!!!!

We now face a week of showering with an internal shower curtain, held up with masking tape while the gap dries out and I can reapply new sealant, ..... then hope for the best!

Only once I’m sure it’s firm and the seal is secure will I reattach the trim.

If this doesn’t work, I foresee it all being ripped out and replaced which I really want to avoid for the expense and upheaval involved.

Rant over!


----------



## Gemmaa

Boxer123 said:


> I know people have as much right to walk as me but this is the petty thread. My quiet area is over run with do walkers making it hard to do Loki's training, Where have they come from ?


Ah this is driving me mad! We're back in the stage where everyone thinks lockdown running is compulsory, plus the January Joggers are out in force, and bad weather isn't keeping them in :Shifty.
Apparently everyone has a dog now, and basically no one will move


----------



## Boxer123

Gemmaa said:


> Ah this is driving me mad! We're back in the stage where everyone thinks lockdown running is compulsory, plus the January Joggers are out in force, and bad weather isn't keeping them in :Shifty.
> Apparently everyone has a dog now, and basically no one will move


I know everyone has a new pooch and are walking all day everyday. I'm finding between 10am & 2pm the worst so we avoid those times.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Places we used to enjoy walking we now avoid because its not quiet or peaceful anymore. You get big groups of people on paths so you have to get off the path and give a wide berth. Cyclists are hammering it along paths as if the were on the tour de France. 
There is an endless stream of people constantly coming into the area to walk. Its madness. This time last year these places were dead


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> Great! You might need a different cable than the dvd company provides but it's always worth replacing the nasty, cheap cables anyways.


DVD is in action!. I used the cables that came with the player and the picture looks fine to me with the cables that came with the player so I guess I'll return the extra ones I bought.

Thanks Jaf, your idea was brilliant. So glad I don't ahve to buy a new TV right now. I took a quick glance at the TVs while I was in Walmart picking up the dvd player and hurried out shuddering in horror. They are all gigantic. My friend has a 42 inch and that will probably be fine for my needs, but Walmart didn't have any that size.


----------



## lorilu

Any other time the cats would have long since gone to bed on a cold dark dreary day like today. But I'm in the middle of a project, redesigning a couple of kitchen cupboards.....sawing, sanding and painting. The sawing and sanding are finished and I am ready to start painting. I was expecting them to have gone to bed by now, Queen Eva tucked into her daytime burrow and Mazy cat curled up in her chair, so I could be sure they weren't being unduly exposed to paint fumes. But no, they are swarming around me by the millions.

Go to bed, you cats!

The thing is...I really really really hate to paint. And if I don't get it done while I am all gung ho ready to do it, who knows when I'll get to it. And I want the use of those cupboards. I've been in this house now 4 months, I need those cupboards!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Do they have to keep showing people having a needle stuck in their arm every time they talk about the Covid vaccines. OH has a fear of needles and we have had to stop watching the news when they are talking about Covid just in case we see someone having a needle, and to be honest it's starting to both me as well.


----------



## margy

I feel the same, I had to force myself to have the flu vaccine this year because of the needle, for years I wouldn't get it. I dread the GP ever telling me I need to give blood as I nearly fainted once when they could't find a vein. Just the thought of it now is making me squeamish!


----------



## margy

Taking the baubles and lights of the Christmas tree. Especially the lights. I wrap them around cardboard so putting them on is a doddle and I cheerfully dress the tree while my Christmas music plays,but taking them of and wrapping them around said card is hard work.And I'm certainly not as cheerful. I must have circled that tree 10 times. It's taken me an hour and I'm worn out!


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> I feel the same, I had to force myself to have the flu vaccine this year because of the needle, for years I wouldn't get it. I dread the GP ever telling me I need to give blood as I nearly fainted once when they could't find a vein. Just the thought of it now is making me squeamish!


That's just how OH is, I nearly got him to have the flu jab this year for the first time but he said WHY if we are going out. I did have mine.


----------



## HarlequinCat

margy said:


> Taking the baubles and lights of the Christmas tree. Especially the lights. I wrap them around cardboard so putting them on is a doddle and I cheerfully dress the tree while my Christmas music plays,but taking them of and wrapping them around said card is hard work.And I'm certainly not as cheerful. I must have circled that tree 10 times. It's taken me an hour and I'm worn out!


Darn, I wish i hadn't put my lights away before you mentioned about the card! I've just dumped them in the decoration box free and easy. They will be a tangled mess next year :Wacky


----------



## Cully

margy said:


> Taking the baubles and lights of the Christmas tree. Especially the lights. I wrap them around cardboard so putting them on is a doddle and I cheerfully dress the tree while my Christmas music plays,but taking them of and wrapping them around said card is hard work.And I'm certainly not as cheerful. I must have circled that tree 10 times. It's taken me an hour and I'm worn out!


I think that's the main reason I decided on a fibre optic tree a few years ago. It is dressed and undressed in a fraction of the time.


----------



## Siskin

Thank you for the mention of the lights it has made me remember that there are lights around the porch over the door. I thought I had taken all the decorations down, totally forgot about the lights. This just shows how often I’ve been outside of late, it’s been too snowy and icy for me and I’m worried about slipping over


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Thank you for the mention of the lights it has made me remember that there are lights around the porch over the door. I thought I had taken all the decorations down, totally forgot about the lights. This just shows how often I've been outside of late, it's been too snowy and icy for me and I'm worried about slipping over


Can you get someone else to take them down for you, even if it means waiting a few days? Don't take any risks.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Can you get someone else to take them down for you, even if it means waiting a few days? Don't take any risks.


Yep, my husband:Hilarious

I wasn't worried about them coming down anytime, it was just I had totally forgotten they were there


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Yep, my husband:Hilarious
> 
> I wasn't worried about them coming down anytime, it was just I had totally forgotten they were there


Oh good.
The longest I ever left the tree up was until Easter, in a cupboard!:Bag


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> Oh good.
> The longest I ever left the tree up was until Easter, in a cupboard!:Bag


I love that! I have just told my friends daughter to just put a bag over her tree after unplugging the lights and leave it where it is till next year.... She turned to her Mum and said Can I do that?


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Taking the baubles and lights of the Christmas tree. Especially the lights. I wrap them around cardboard so putting them on is a doddle and I cheerfully dress the tree while my Christmas music plays,but taking them of and wrapping them around said card is hard work.And I'm certainly not as cheerful. I must have circled that tree 10 times. It's taken me an hour and I'm worn out!


My little decorated tree in a basket just gets stuffed back into it's bin bag and chucked in the shed! 

My sister carefully moves her fully decorated tree to the spare room and throws a sheet over it!


----------



## Calvine

Shops which are closed as ''non-essential'' which insist on leaving all their lights on 24 hours a day; just as many lights as when they are open.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> My sister carefully moves her fully decorated tree to the spare room and throws a sheet over it!


If I thought I could get mine upstairs without injury (to me or the tree!) then I think Id do that too!

Annoyed today thats its so cold that I couldnt feel my fingers properly when I was cleaning up dog poop in the garden....meant I didnt noticed straight away that I was stood there with my thumb in a dog poop!:Hungover


----------



## LinznMilly

Checking the sky before we go out, it's clear. Half way through the walk, a hailstorm appears. From nowhere! :Shifty It's happened two nights in a row now. :Grumpy

And the rubber glove problem is back. New pair, too. Only got them last week, and once again, here's a hole or something in them.


----------



## Lurcherlad

My pathetically weak body (my own fault I know ).

Talk about getting old ... did a 6k walk then at home thought while my muscles are warm try a couple of strengthening exercises: a Plank (managed 30 seconds!) then a Wall Sit (managed 60 seconds!). Gotta start somewhere though . 

Then I had my shower and pulled a muscle in my hip while lifting my foot to wash it!


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> My pathetically weak body (my own fault I know ).
> 
> Talk about getting old ... did a 6k walk then at home thought while my muscles are warm try a couple of strengthening exercises: a Plank (managed 30 seconds!) then a Wall Sit (managed 60 seconds!). Gotta start somewhere though .
> 
> Then I had my shower and pulled a muscle in my hip while lifting my foot to wash it!


:Hilarious Sorry, but it made me laugh. Sounds like the sort of thing I do!


----------



## margy

Cully said:


> :Hilarious Sorry, but it made me laugh. Sounds like the sort of thing I do!


Ditto!


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Cully and @margy .....

You're welcome!


----------



## lorilu

All the threads lately about "new puppy" terrorizing the cat. I find I am avoiding looking at the new post list because of this now. I stay away from it for days, and when I peek in, there are still new threads about puppies terrorizing cats. Cats, as usual, are second class citizens in these situations.


----------



## catz4m8z

Id love another cat but there is no way Id get one with my dogs...they would def bully it to distraction!


Im peeved today that my new Oodie is delayed thanks to covid and wont be delivered til maybe next month (was due on the 5th).


----------



## Nonnie

Wasting an entire day waiting for Central Heating Service to show up for the annual gas safety check, only to have them cancel right at the last minute.

Twice in a row now.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Scissors that are sharp on the top, nowhere near the bladed edges! I somehow managed to cut the top of my finger just below the nail when I slid the top of the scissors along it, had no idea the very top of the scissors were so sharp! I had to hold my hand up to stop the bleeding. Hurt like a witch too!


----------



## Cully

Nonnie said:


> Wasting an entire day waiting for Central Heating Service to show up for the annual gas safety check, only to have them cancel right at the last minute.
> 
> Twice in a row now.


Are you with British Gas? I read something about them being on strike from today.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Landowners who don’t maintain public footpaths.

A friend and I planned a walk today on a new route and sign at one end was obscured by bushes, the actual footpath had been obliterated by ploughing and replanting a crop and not reinstated, one access point through a hedge was almost blocked, a stile broken and the sign at the other road end was missing.

I suspect it’s deliberate to deter the public from walking through the area that was covered in shooting pegs 

Secondly, it was impossible to report on the County Council online system so I resorted to a detailed email with photo to the enquiry email address. Interested to see what happens.

I thought The Ramblers Association walked every public footpath regularly ..... if so, they’ve missed this one out for years.

Another email me thinks


----------



## Pawscrossed

Clapping - by all mean go ahead but also do this too. A great share from Facebook (it sometimes has useful things) and if you're on Twitter, go and follow NHS Millions who support staff and share lots of good stuff.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve just written to my MP. Let’s see what response I get.

He’s always disappointed me in the past when I’ve written to him on a number of issues.


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> I've just written to my MP. Let's see what response I get.
> 
> He's always disappointed me in the past when I've written to him on a number of issues.


No point writing to my GP, because when things of utmost importance in my opinion he's there in local news spouting gibberish and nonsense. I don't think I could sway him!


----------



## Nonnie

Cully said:


> Are you with British Gas? I read something about them being on strike from today.


No im council, so its their contractors that are a nightmare. Had this last year and they didnt turn up 4 times in a row and i got a warning letter from the council like it was my fault.


----------



## Jackie C

Pawscrossed said:


> Clapping - by all mean go ahead but also do this too. A great share from Facebook (it sometimes has useful things) and if you're on Twitter, go and follow NHS Millions who support staff and share lots of good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 459565


Completely and utterly agree with this. Although I'd rather people not clap at all, and obey the rules.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> I've just written to my MP. Let's see what response I get.
> 
> He's always disappointed me in the past when I've written to him on a number of issues.


Yeah, it's just like a generic letter they send out.


----------



## Jobeth

Lurcherlad said:


> I've just written to my MP. Let's see what response I get.
> 
> He's always disappointed me in the past when I've written to him on a number of issues.


I wrote to my MP when I was having an issue with my niece's college. He wrote (signed) a letter supporting my application to the tribunal and allocated a named worker to contact. I was very impressed.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jobeth said:


> I wrote to my MP when I was having an issue with my niece's college. He wrote (signed) a letter supporting my application to the tribunal and allocated a named worker to contact. I was very impressed.


That's good to hear


----------



## Cully

Nonnie said:


> No im council, so its their contractors that are a nightmare. Had this last year and they didnt turn up 4 times in a row and i got a warning letter from the council like it was my fault.


Heaven help you if your council is anything like mine. When I phone to report anything they speak to me like I'm 16 and totally disrespectful. Covid has not improved them.
Good luck.


----------



## MollySmith

Pawscrossed said:


> Clapping - by all mean go ahead but also do this too. A great share from Facebook (it sometimes has useful things) and if you're on Twitter, go and follow NHS Millions who support staff and share lots of good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 459565


This. Luckily my MP is really good and is already on the case. He's already been on social media to ask us to stay safe.


----------



## Jaf

Very petty: I just accidentally opened a bag of crisps upside down. It’s a big bag so will take a few days to eat. Grrrrr!


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> Completely and utterly agree with this. Although I'd rather people not clap at all, and obey the rules.


yup, clapping doesnt really do alot of good. It would be nice to get some support from the government after all this is over. Usually we just get a Mars Bar or a hearty thank you instead of a pay rise!

Been annoyed lately with somebodies dog barking at all hours of the night....really annoying harsh weird sounding bark too....and yes, I have since realiesed Im annoyed with frisky foxes and not dogs!:Shy


----------



## Jackie C

The ice!

I have been off sick from work for a bloody week now after falling in it last Sunday. Still needing codeine and naproxen, but it is getting better.


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> yup, clapping doesnt really do alot of good. It would be nice to get some support from the government after all this is over. Usually we just get a Mars Bar or a hearty thank you instead of a pay rise!


A received a certificate (not even with an original signature) and a badge for 20 years service. It was about 6 months too late. Best part of the whole thing was that I also received a £5 gift voucher - yes FIVE WHOLE POUNDS - for the canteen, which EXPIRED 4 days later, and I was on nights when it's shut!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Still awake at 0338, precisely 

Having got up around 0100 for the loo and realised the boiler had switched off and the house was cold.

Faffed around with it a while, then gave up and put an electric heater on in the hall to keep upstairs comfortable through the night and will deal with the boiler in the morning.

But, of course, I’m now wide awake!!!


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Still awake at 0338, precisely
> 
> Having got up around 0100 for the loo and realised the boiler had switched off and the house was cold.
> 
> Faffed around with it a while, then gave up and put an electric heater on in the hall to keep upstairs comfortable through the night and will deal with the boiler in the morning.
> 
> But, of course, I'm now wide awake!!!


I hate it when that happens. Getting back to sleep is so hard and I hope you managed a few more hours zzzzz's.
Did you get your boiler sorted?


----------



## margy

Finally got an appointment with the GP for my shoulder pain. She prescribed me codeine. It's working but now I have a dilemma. The side effects are headaches and constipation. Don't know whats worse, the shoulder pain or the side effects!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> I hate it when that happens. Getting back to sleep is so hard and I hope you managed a few more hours zzzzz's.
> Did you get your boiler sorted?


I think I managed an hour or two before Jack wanted out, then snoozed a little longer.

I wanted to get out for our walk before all the hoards venture out and get in our way! 

The boiler is still not playing ball ... I've turned a couple of rads off to see if that helps as the issue is to do with heat spread.

The electric heater is now in the lounge and doing the job nicely, at least 

I regret not biting the bullet back when we had all the trouble before and we replaced the boiler and some of the pipes ... we should have replaced the whole lot!


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> Finally got an appointment with the GP for my shoulder pain. She prescribed me codeine. It's working but now I have a dilemma. The side effects are headaches and constipation. Don't know whats worse, the shoulder pain or the side effects!


I can't take Codeine I'm on another planet if I do.

Hope your shoulder heals quickly and you are out of pain.


----------



## Cully

margy said:


> Finally got an appointment with the GP for my shoulder pain. She prescribed me codeine. It's working but now I have a dilemma. The side effects are headaches and constipation. Don't know whats worse, the shoulder pain or the side effects!


I take codeine and find keeping well hydrated really helps with those side effects, plus if course plenty of roughage too.
If the constipation continues you could try lactulose to help things through.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Finally, the boiler is heating up the rads in the hall, landing, DS’s bedroom and the bathroom.

I’m reluctant to turn our room or the lounge one back on in case it crashes again, so we’ll stick with the heater in the lounge for now and keep the door shut - especially while it’s so bitterly cold outside ... zero at the moment


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> I think I managed an hour or two before Jack wanted out, then snoozed a little longer.
> 
> I wanted to get out for our walk before all the hoards venture out and get in our way!
> 
> The boiler is still not playing ball ... I've turned a couple of rads off to see if that helps as the issue is to do with heat spread.
> 
> The electric heater is now in the lounge and doing the job nicely, at least
> 
> I regret not biting the bullet back when we had all the trouble before and we replaced the boiler and some of the pipes ... we should have replaced the whole lot!


Hope you can get your boiler sorted quickly. I imagine an electric heater is quite costly to have in all the time.
I've got a list of stuff I need to get fixed but at the moment am wary of letting repairmen in here. 
The mold can be sorted externally, but the kitchen light is another matter.
It's council property so I'm not exactly holding my breath.:Bag
What's that saying? Something about hindsight being great but foresight being better.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The electric heater has a thermostat so not too bad, but yes, not ideal long term.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Hope you can get your boiler sorted quickly. I imagine an electric heater is quite costly to have in all the time.
> I've got a list of stuff I need to get fixed but at the moment am wary of letting repairmen in here.
> The mold can be sorted externally, but the kitchen light is another matter.
> It's council property so I'm not exactly holding my breath.:Bag
> What's that saying? Something about hindsight being great but foresight being better.


That council are you with.

We are with Birmingham they can be a pain in the a**e at times, but when OH mentions our age and that I've had a stroke, normally they here within a few days, sometimes the same day.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> That council are you with.
> 
> We are with Birmingham they can be a pain in the a**e at times, but when OH mentions our age and that I've had a stroke, normally they here within a few days, sometimes the same day.


The council offices are not manned at the moment and any repairs etc have to be reported direct to the contractors. They are useless and tell me I will have to pay for repairs, even after I explain I'm in sheltered housing and a disabled pensioner. We don't have to pay but they still tell me I have to when reporting issues. I've always thought if it's something I've installed then it's my responsibility, but if the council installed it, its up to them to maintain and repair.
I reported my kitchen flourescent light tube (council installed) was taking a very long time to come on. It's the starter that needs replacing. a 5 minute job. That was on Monday and I'm still waiting even though she said it would be put thru as urgent. If it stops working completely then I'll be cooking in the dark!!!


----------



## Dave S

Another scam just started doing the rounds, had one missed call and one recorded call from the same group of numbers this morning.

The recording said that my NHS number had been compromised somewhere in Wales and I should press 1 to speak to them otr they will issue legal proceedings againsy my name.

Really? Haven't they got anything better to do?

The numbers are all on EE, they rang from 07946527101 and 07646527923. My number sits in the middle of that big block.


----------



## Nonnie

Waiting in, again, for my annual gas safety check. Supposed to be here between 8 and 12 but can turn up any time between now and 5pm.


----------



## Dave S

It never stops, emails now and I have had so many saying I have a parcel awaiting delivery but I need to click the link and pay something.








*Hi David, *

_ 
Thank you for your order.

_

_ 
Unfortunately, we have detected an error in your shipping address, and therefore we can not deliver the package on time. The package has package number 00373400512599254043.

_

_ Help us solve the problem as soon as possible._​
We say thank you in advance for the help!

Yours sincerely

Customer service in Royal Mail

So if it is from "Post Office why is the email address from "[email protected] dot com"

Also there is "Lizzy" from [email protected] dot com" offering me her nude photos and there is Michael who is a key account manager who assures me that my investment guarantee has been approved and I will definitely earn $13000 in just a few days with a $250 investment.
I have bad news for him - I am in UK so it is £ not $. The other word is OFF.

Oh dear, I have just sent them to my deleted items and emptied the box.

Now I will never get rich, see Lizzie in all her glory or get my parcel I have not ordered. How can I be so cruel.

Have a nice day......

Unsubscribe | Rapport


----------



## Cully

Grrrr! My broadband package is up for renewal so I tried to renew it online on the website. I just want the same deal as before so should be simple. But no! I have to agree to the T's & C's so downloaded them as requested and read them:Yawn. There was nowhere to agree to them on the site. So I phoned this morning and  got put thru to their sales, which sounded like it was in India with a loud rave going on behind the sales girl. Couldn't understand hardly a word she said but just about made out, after about 40 mins, that I can have what I wanted. Then was told she needed to read the T's & C's to me before she could process my order, after I'd explained several times I couldn't understand most of what she was saying Arrrgggg!!
I'd change suppliers, I really would. But I'm happy with the package I get with them, it's just the sales team who always let them down in the same way. So frustrating.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Finally, the boiler is heating up the rads in the hall, landing, DS's bedroom and the bathroom.
> 
> I'm reluctant to turn our room or the lounge one back on in case it crashes again, so we'll stick with the heater in the lounge for now and keep the door shut - especially while it's so bitterly cold outside ... zero at the moment


Oh no! Hope it gets sorted soon. xx


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> Finally got an appointment with the GP for my shoulder pain. She prescribed me codeine. It's working but now I have a dilemma. The side effects are headaches and constipation. Don't know whats worse, the shoulder pain or the side effects!


Oh, tell me about it! I've been on codeine and naproxen since I fell over a week ago in the ice. I took senna straight away with the codeine as I knew it would bung me up. I needed both naproxen and codeine for the pain, at first. However, I did not anticipate the naproxen doing the opposite!!! I ended up taking imodium it was so bad. I was on the loo about a million times in 6 hours. So I eased back on the naproxen, and took the codeine. So now I'm bunged up again, so back taking the senna.

Thankfully, the pain is a lot better, although yesterday I had a large online food order delivered and after putting it all away, I was in a lot of pain, again. P!ssed off that it's not better as I did the best part of two days without any painkillers. Sore again, this morning.


----------



## margy

Sorry to hear your in pain. I totally sympathise as my shoulder is still painful. Codeine is helping me sleep at night but that's all. For the first time in 27years of being in this job I've had to get a sick note. Spent most of this morning trying to email it to the office, in the end I had to take a photo and email it that way. I'm a hopeless case!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Oh no! Hope it gets sorted soon. xx


I got it working for a few days - today it played up again.

Much fiddling .... seems to be heating up again.

Unless I get all the pipes replaced, I think this is going to be an ongoing blip.

I'm assured by plumber it's not a safety issue as the boiler would just not fire up and stay on, just an over sensitivity to air in the system (though bleeding didn't show any) ... here's hoping


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> I got it working for a few days - today it played up again.
> 
> Much fiddling .... seems to be heating up again.
> 
> Unless I get all the pipes replaced, I think this is going to be an ongoing blip.
> 
> I'm assured by plumber it's not a safety issue as the boiler would just not fire up and stay on, just an over sensitivity to air in the system (though bleeding didn't show any) ... here's hoping


Ugh. I hope it settles down and hope it's not a big job. x We don't realise what a great thing we have with central heating until we no longer have it.


----------



## Jamie

Magyarmum said:


> People who say "less" when they mean "fewer".


I find this happens fewer and fewerer these days


----------



## ForestWomble

A delivery driver wedged a parcel under my door handle today. I could not open my door as it was preventing me from turning the handle! 
I contacted the company involved straight away and got absolutely nowhere. 

Thankfully I have the number of a neighbour who very kindly rescued us.


----------



## lorilu

People who post solid text with no punctuation. yes I know, we've dealt with it before but my gosh. Why do people type like that? It's obnoxious! I just read a new thread on here, it got a number of useful answers from our knowledgeable members, but I really don't know how the members who answered could have actually read the posts. Perhaps they just skimmed and got the gist, as it's a common theme after all, someone got scammed on a puppy purchase. I got that, but could not read the details. Is it just laziness?


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> A delivery driver wedged a parcel under my door handle today. I could not open my door as it was preventing me from turning the handle!
> I contacted the company involved straight away and got absolutely nowhere.
> 
> Thankfully I have the number of a neighbour who very kindly rescued us.


That's awful!

Glad you were rescued.


----------



## margy

ForestWomble said:


> A delivery driver wedged a parcel under my door handle today. I could not open my door as it was preventing me from turning the handle!
> I contacted the company involved straight away and got absolutely nowhere.
> 
> Thankfully I have the number of a neighbour who very kindly rescued us.


That must have been frightening and dangerous if you needed to get out in a hurry. I hope you gave them a stern telling off when you rang them. Luckily you have a good neighbour to call on.


----------



## Siskin

Husband and I have just spent nearly half an hour struggling to get the compression tights on me, we're both hot and exhausted and husband has gone for a lie down


----------



## ForestWomble

margy said:


> That must have been frightening and dangerous if you needed to get out in a hurry. I hope you gave them a stern telling off when you rang them. Luckily you have a good neighbour to call on.


Yes, I was close to panic until I remembered I have the number of a neighbour.
Unfortunately I don't think the person understood what I was saying, or at least was pretending they didn't, it was so infuriating, in fact by the end it felt like they were making out it was my fault. 
As you may be able to tell, I'm still angry.


----------



## margy

If they have a complaints department could you email them and complain? That's the problem with these faceless companies complaints often fall on deaf ears.


----------



## ForestWomble

margy said:


> If they have a complaints department could you email them and complain? That's the problem with these faceless companies complaints often fall on deaf ears.


I can't seem to find one. I will keep looking though.


----------



## Jackie C

ForestWomble said:


> A delivery driver wedged a parcel under my door handle today. I could not open my door as it was preventing me from turning the handle!
> I contacted the company involved straight away and got absolutely nowhere.
> 
> Thankfully I have the number of a neighbour who very kindly rescued us.


They should have apologised and come back immediately!! That's dangerous, what if there was a fire? What if you needed to go out or go to work?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Siskin said:


> Husband and I have just spent nearly half an hour struggling to get the compression tights on me, we're both hot and exhausted and husband has gone for a lie down


Did you get one of those gadgets I mentioned?
Also, if they are open toed, try puttng a poly bag over your feet before you start, the foot part will slide on easily and then you can pull the bags out .
A useful video here.


----------



## ForestWomble

Jackie C said:


> They should have apologised and come back immediately!! That's dangerous, what if there was a fire? What if you needed to go out or go to work?


I thought they should of done too. 
Fire is a huge fear of mine, and that it is still in my mind of 'what if a fire started and I couldn't get out', I am still furious ever time I think about it, I still can't find out how to complain, but I won't stop trying until I manage it and get a decent apology.


----------



## Siskin

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you get one of those gadgets I mentioned?
> Also, if they are open toed, try puttng a poly bag over your feet before you start, the foot part will slide on easily and then you can pull the bags out .
> A useful video here.


The tights that were given to me had a slippery sock to put on the foot which did help. It's just the fight we have getting them up the fat leg, nothing like as easy as shown in the video. The thin leg is quite a lot easier, it's just the fat leg that causes the fight we had. The nurse suggested using cheap rubber gloves - good ol marigolds, but the pair she had seem to be more bumpy on the palm whereas the ones we bought have flatter bumps if you see what I mean. I have been looking online for better ones and found some that looked ideal, unfortunately as they have to be imported the p and p is about 3 times the prices of the gloves
Hopefully it will get easier as we become more practiced.

I have an appointment for a 6 week course of infrared light thereby and massage starting on the 1st of February, do you know much about light therapy?


----------



## Jackie C

ForestWomble said:


> I thought they should of done too.
> Fire is a huge fear of mine, and that it is still in my mind of 'what if a fire started and I couldn't get out', I am still furious ever time I think about it, I still can't find out how to complain, but I won't stop trying until I manage it and get a decent apology.


I think all companies have to have an official complaints procedure and are obliged to tell you how to proceed. I'm not saying they won't be a pain about giving you it, but it's worth a try.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Siskin said:


> The tights that were given to me had a slippery sock to put on the foot which did help. It's just the fight we have getting them up the fat leg, nothing like as easy as shown in the video. The thin leg is quite a lot easier, it's just the fat leg that causes the fight we had. The nurse suggested using cheap rubber gloves - good ol marigolds, but the pair she had seem to be more bumpy on the palm whereas the ones we bought have flatter bumps if you see what I mean. I have been looking online for better ones and found some that looked ideal, unfortunately as they have to be imported the p and p is about 3 times the prices of the gloves
> Hopefully it will get easier as we become more practiced.
> 
> I have an appointment for a 6 week course of infrared light thereby and massage starting on the 1st of February, do you know much about light therapy?


No, sorry. I only know about the compression stockings through my work as a midwife, all the post-op ladies had to wear them, and as I said before I wore the socks last summer when the heat made my legs swell.
I hope the light therapy helps, I'm sure the massage will. Do you have excersises to do ?


----------



## margy

Thirteen years ago I got my sofa measured for new covers. They lasted about ten years, then I got a new sofa. Since then every year the company I got them from send me a catalogue with offers and money off. I've emailed asking them to take me of their mailing list to no avail. Such a waste of paper and postage as it all goes straight in the bin.


----------



## Siskin

SusieRainbow said:


> No, sorry. I only know about the compression stockings through my work as a midwife, all the post-op ladies had to wear them, and as I said before I wore the socks last summer when the heat made my legs swell.
> I hope the light therapy helps, I'm sure the massage will. Do you have excersises to do ?


I have exercises to help with getting the knee to bend more then it is at the moment. I need eventually to get to a 90 degree angle when sat, I'm about a bit over halfway, the swelling stops me going any further hence the compression tights to try and get the lymph drainage working properly.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Siskin said:


> I have exercises to help with getting the knee to bend more then it is at the moment. I need eventually to get to a 90 degree angle when sat, I'm about a bit over halfway, the swelling stops me going any further hence the compression tights to try and get the lymph drainage working properly.


That sounds promising !


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Thirteen years ago I got my sofa measured for new covers. They lasted about ten years, then I got a new sofa. Since then every year the company I got them from send me a catalogue with offers and money off. I've emailed asking them to take me of their mailing list to no avail. Such a waste of paper and postage as it all goes straight in the bin.


Plumbs? I remember them well!
It was the same wth Readers Digest , we got mail from them for years after my dad died,he'd had a subscription at some point.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> Plumbs? I remember them well!
> It was the same wth Readers Digest , we got mail from them for years after my dad died,he'd had a subscription at some point.


Yes that's the company. Everest rang me up yesterday too. We got a front door 2 years ago. If I wanted anything from them I would get in touch. After all I sought them out in the first place when I needed them. They're such pests.


----------



## ForestWomble

ForestWomble said:


> A delivery driver wedged a parcel under my door handle today. I could not open my door as it was preventing me from turning the handle!
> I contacted the company involved straight away and got absolutely nowhere.
> 
> Thankfully I have the number of a neighbour who very kindly rescued us.


Just thought I'd update. I couldn't find a specific way to complain so I contacted the company again in the same way as last time, said I wanted to make a complaint and explained what happened. 
They said they would forward it on to the courier department for them to investigate. 
Not sure how I feel re that response but better than last time. See what happens I guess.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Thirteen years ago I got my sofa measured for new covers. They lasted about ten years, then I got a new sofa. Since then every year the company I got them from send me a catalogue with offers and money off. I've emailed asking them to take me of their mailing list to no avail. Such a waste of paper and postage as it all goes straight in the bin.


I've received an Xmas card every year from a small plumbing firm that I used 10+ years ago for a maintenance check.

When I rang up again a couple of times to rebook, the lady in the office said he was busy with regular customers and couldn't fit me in.

Not sure how I can create problems so he visited more often to class me as a "regular" but hey ho, I stopped ringing them and used another plumber.

I was going to ring and ask to be removed from the mailing list as they haven't realised after all this time I don't qualify as a "regular" and probably don't deserve an Xmas card, but I can't be arsed - it's their postage they're wasting


----------



## tabelmabel

Sorry it is an instruction one from me again. Last time i came on here it was to rant about how tricky it was to cancel my dishwasher programme.

Today it is my vacuum cleaner. Clogged pipes but omg how complicated is it to take apart and re assemble. Have been battling with the manual, my short sightedness and trying to work out what bit is A B C etc.

Done now and vacuum works well again but that has taken about 40 mins!!


----------



## tabelmabel

margy said:


> Yes that's the company. Everest rang me up yesterday too. We got a front door 2 years ago. If I wanted anything from them I would get in touch. After all I sought them out in the first place when I needed them. They're such pests.


Aaaargh everest never rest!!!! We had to engage the services of a lawyer to sort out their shoddy workmanship on our windows. Eventually came to a settlement figure after about 2 years of wrangling.

And then they had the cheek to send us junk mail in the post. I think i took it, put "return to sender" on it and a rant about my windows and never heard from them again.

Any junk mail i dont want, i 'return to sender' and back in the box. That usually stops it.

****Everest windows are a quality product but the fitters we had were awful. And they are a very difficult company to deal with if things go wrong. We really had to stand our ground. It went on for years.*****


----------



## lorilu

I have a couple of friends, internet friends that we've been friends for 15 years or more each. We (either friend) don't write often, just checking in in with one another every few weeks or months with an update. Both of these friends, every singe time, ask me the same thing. "Are you still working from home or are you back in the office." Every singe time.

I'm irritable because I'm back on pain meds and they make me irritable, pain makes me irritable too, so I am REALLY irritable haha, but coincidentally I heard from both of these friends on the same day, and they both asked me the same question that I haven answered a hundred thousand times before. Yes I am "back" at work in the office (and have been since June), I go in an half hour early and then leave at 1:30 and work the last hour working from home, so as to stagger the number of people in our office at one time.

The other annoyance is these pain meds, my gosh they make me crave sugar like crazy. it's insane, the sugar cravings. I hate being on these drugs but I just can't stand the pain. I'm starting PT on Tuesday. I hope it makes enough of a difference so I can get off them forever.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@lorilu I hope the PT works.

I had good results with a shoulder problem which was really painful and affecting my daily activities and sleep.

It's not 100% as I have some arthritis in the joint, but so much better and I don't need any painkillers.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Asda’s stocks of their own brand UHT oat milk have been sketchy lately, and this week missing from stock completely, so I inadvertently ordered the chilled version instead.

Apart from needing to store 6 cartons in the fridge now - it’s taste is different and not that nice tbh 

I’m going to have to try looking in store myself and hopefully swapping them (and stocking up!).


----------



## Jackie C

Went out for a walk yesterday. I'm not a big walker, but ended up doing 3.5k. I was SO SORE with my side and back when I got back. I've had two weeks off work after this fall (one week sick and second week annual leave, TBH, I should have taken the second week as sick, but thought I was better). 
I'm back at work on Wednesday, although it's four days away, I am not looking forward to go back. I'm worried about how I'm going to manage. I'm okay if I literally do nothing or do light housework, much more and I end up having to take codeine or naproxen. I am sore 24/7, but I can tolerate it if I take it easy. 12.5hrs in a very physical job, especially if I'm in full PPE in a Covid area, I'm going to get dehydrated, which makes me ache and gives me headaches. That's going to make me feel worse!
I'm going to have to see how I am on Monday and ring and speak to someone about what I can do.


----------



## SusieRainbow

It certainly doesn't sound as though you're fit for work ! If you need more time off sick you need it. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It doesn't sound as if your well enough to go back yet, you need to look after yourself don't take any chances.


----------



## margy

Jackie C said:


> Went out for a walk yesterday. I'm not a big walker, but ended up doing 3.5k. I was SO SORE with my side and back when I got back. I've had two weeks off work after this fall (one week sick and second week annual leave, TBH, I should have taken the second week as sick, but thought I was better).
> I'm back at work on Wednesday, although it's four days away, I am not looking forward to go back. I'm worried about how I'm going to manage. I'm okay if I literally do nothing or do light housework, much more and I end up having to take codeine or naproxen. I am sore 24/7, but I can tolerate it if I take it easy. 12.5hrs in a very physical job, especially if I'm in full PPE in a Covid area, I'm going to get dehydrated, which makes me ache and gives me headaches. That's going to make me feel worse!
> I'm going to have to see how I am on Monday and ring and speak to someone about what I can do.


It is a dilemma when you are off sick and still don't feel up to going back. My sick note was due to run out tomorrow and I'm still having pain in my shoulder and down my arm. Like you I'm ok while sitting still but if I push, pull or move my arm sideways it's painful. I rang the doctor yesterday and I have tendonitis. It;s not going to be a quick fix. I thought a few days rest would be enough. But it seems not.The doctor has given me a fit not until 31st and I have an appointment with a physio on Wed. I'm on Codeine, Paracetamol, Amitriptyline and Ibuprofen gel.Hope you get better soon.


----------



## ForestWomble

@Jackie C and @margy sending get better wishes.

I agree with the others @Jackie C you don't sound like your fit to go back to work yet.


----------



## catz4m8z

ForestWomble said:


> I agree with the others @Jackie C you don't sound like your fit to go back to work yet.


Agreed. A 12.5 hr shift is alot if you still feel rough.

Im annoyed with lack of sleep (like usual). I can never get to sleep until the early hours anyways and last night Id only been asleep for a couple of hours at most when the dogs woke me up just after 4am by flinging themselves off the bed and barking like maniacs. Sounded like a cross between a cat fight and a small child being murdered in my back garden!!:Wideyed 
Flippin' foxes can just go and do one please!!:Banghead


----------



## lorilu

People who join a forum, post questions on a provocative, inflammatory or controversial topic (usually about breeding) without giving any information. And then oh my they are so quick to the defensive attack when anyone tries to find out the particulars or suggests they might be on the wrong path. MOST of the time the experienced forum members who post (and is accused of judging) is on the right track,. Anyone who participates in these threads knows this is so. In fact, usually when someone comes in to post one of these anonymous random questions it is because they already know they are doing something they shouldn't, which is why they don't give any details. And why, when asked for details, they go on the defensive. Those who are genuinely looking for help and already doing everything "right" either don't need help here, or are free and open with the details before hand. But even better is when those regular members get a bee in their bonnet when someone else "judges" first, so they can become the righteous one on behalf of the newbie and feel all noble and "I never judge without knowing the facts" even though they do, when they get there first. lol.++++++++++++++++ Isn't forum life fun?

edit- (the pluses are Mazy cat's comment )


----------



## tabelmabel

When fitting the vegetable drawer from the fridge into the dishwasher, allowing sufficient headroom for the washer arm to rotate, proves as taxing as the very difficult jigsaw you have been craning over all afternoon.


And then you realise you missed a mug and sideplate from the load.:Shifty


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> It certainly doesn't sound as though you're fit for work ! If you need more time off sick you need it. I hope you feel better soon.





margy said:


> It is a dilemma when you are off sick and still don't feel up to going back. My sick note was due to run out tomorrow and I'm still having pain in my shoulder and down my arm. Like you I'm ok while sitting still but if I push, pull or move my arm sideways it's painful. I rang the doctor yesterday and I have tendonitis. It;s not going to be a quick fix. I thought a few days rest would be enough. But it seems not.The doctor has given me a fit not until 31st and I have an appointment with a physio on Wed. I'm on Codeine, Paracetamol, Amitriptyline and Ibuprofen gel.Hope you get better soon.





ForestWomble said:


> @Jackie C and @margy sending get better wishes.
> 
> I agree with the others @Jackie C you don't sound like your fit to go back to work yet.





catz4m8z said:


> *Agreed. A 12.5 hr shift is alot if you still feel rough.*
> 
> Im annoyed with lack of sleep (like usual). I can never get to sleep until the early hours anyways and last night Id only been asleep for a couple of hours at most when the dogs woke me up just after 4am by flinging themselves off the bed and barking like maniacs. Sounded like a cross between a cat fight and a small child being murdered in my back garden!!:Wideyed
> Flippin' foxes can just go and do one please!!:Banghead


Thanks, everyone. 

This is the thing. IF I worked in the office (or non-clinically) I could manage it. But it's a 12 1/2hr shift and will be physically (and mentally) demanding. "Back in the day" as they say, if we weren't busy, I could be given one (relatively) easy, stable ICU patient. But right now, it is as bad as the reports are on the BBC. I have been speaking to my ICU colleagues are having between two and five patients,_ each_!! We normally only have one, maybe two if they are stable and relatively well. It is harder than the first wave. Remember, we already have our regular ICU patients, but we also have all the Covid patients. The Covid patients are very, very sick. They are also very frightened and need a LOT of input. One of the worst parts with Covid, are our patients are very much aware of what is going on. They want you (understandably) there with them all the time, when you physically can't do that. Regular bacterial pneumonia patients are often very confused, aren't aware of what is going on and don't need the same input. It's awful. Many patients are also obese and aren't strong enough to move themselves. Wearing full PPE for 12hrs makes me very dehydrated and gives me headaches. Dehydration can make injuries worse.

Anyway, I'm prattling on. I don't know who I am trying to convince!! Basically, the job is more physical than it has ever been. I spoke to someone at work and have phoned in sick for Wednesday and will see how I am later in the week. It is a real dilemma. I don't feel poorly. I'm not in pain when I'm sat down doing nothing. I feel terrible as I know my colleagues are suffering.



margy said:


> It is a dilemma when you are off sick and still don't feel up to going back. My sick note was due to run out tomorrow and I'm still having pain in my shoulder and down my arm. Like you I'm ok while sitting still but if I push, pull or move my arm sideways it's painful. I rang the doctor yesterday and I have tendonitis. It;s not going to be a quick fix. I thought a few days rest would be enough. But it seems not.The doctor has given me a fit not until 31st and I have an appointment with a physio on Wed. I'm on Codeine, Paracetamol, Amitriptyline and Ibuprofen gel.Hope you get better soon.


I hope things start to clear up for you soon, too. x Are you able to take naproxen instead of ibuprofen? That's what I've been having.


----------



## Jackie C

Some absolute £$%^&(*&^%$ vandalised my car last night! A bloody brick through the windscreen. It didn't actually smash it, but it's cream crackered. I had a online shop to collect tomorrow afternoon, so now I can't go and collect it, so have had to rearrange. I "only" have to pay the excess (£100) plus £40 for new wipers, luckily. They can't come until Thursday, and I had to turn the old, "I'm a nurse" thing on and that my husband is shielding. If I hadn't, it would have been a couple of weeks before they came. Both true, but I always feel bad if I mention it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

OMG! @Jackie C I'm so sorry you're faced with all this and the vandalised car on top. What b*stards some human beings are


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> OMG! @Jackie C I'm so sorry you're faced with all this and the vandalised car on top. What b*stards some human beings are


I heard it happen as I was still up. I just thought it was someone knocking the bin over. TBH, I'm glad I didn't go out and check as it would have seriously ****** me off.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Some absolute £$%^&(*&^%$ vandalised my car last night! A bloody brick through the windscreen. It didn't actually smash it, but it's cream crackered. I had a online shop to collect tomorrow afternoon, so now I can't go and collect it, so have had to rearrange. I "only" have to pay the excess (£100) plus £40 for new wipers, luckily. They can't come until Thursday, and I had to turn the old, "I'm a nurse" thing on and that my husband is shielding. If I hadn't, it would have been a couple of weeks before they came. Both true, but I always feel bad if I mention it.


Oh my gosh how terrible! This is too much all at once. Hopefully life is going to send you a good long peaceful spell after this.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh Jackie, that's so sick! Have any neighbours got CCTV?


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> Some absolute £$%^&(*&^%$ vandalised my car last night! A bloody brick through the windscreen. It didn't actually smash it, but it's cream crackered. I had a online shop to collect tomorrow afternoon, so now I can't go and collect it, so have had to rearrange. I "only" have to pay the excess (£100) plus £40 for new wipers, luckily. They can't come until Thursday, and I had to turn the old, "I'm a nurse" thing on and that my husband is shielding. If I hadn't, it would have been a couple of weeks before they came. Both true, but I always feel bad if I mention it.


I so sorry this has happened.


----------



## LinznMilly

Oh, Jackie! What a sorry time you're having. 

Some people . . . :Muted :Muted

So sorry.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> Some absolute £$%^&(*&^%$ vandalised my car last night! A bloody brick through the windscreen. It didn't actually smash it, but it's cream crackered. I had a online shop to collect tomorrow afternoon, so now I can't go and collect it, so have had to rearrange. I "only" have to pay the excess (£100) plus £40 for new wipers, luckily. They can't come until Thursday, and I had to turn the old, "I'm a nurse" thing on and that my husband is shielding. If I hadn't, it would have been a couple of weeks before they came. Both true, but I always feel bad if I mention it.


There are some evil B******* around, as if you don't have enough to worry about.


----------



## ebonycat

@Jackie C what with such a demanding job you have, especially with Covid & then having a fall.
Then some [email protected] does that to your car. Gggrrr 
Some people really do pee me off, hasn't anyone got any respect for other people or their property anymore?? Really does get to me


----------



## tabelmabel

That's terrible @Jackie C - far from being a petty, annoying thing - that's right up there with megga anger inducing. I don't suppose you will ever know who did that - but sometimes they do catch these vandals. Was it just your car, or all the ones parked on the same street?


----------



## Jackie C

Thanks, everyone. Seems to be just me. It was pure vandalism.



SusieRainbow said:


> Oh Jackie, that's so sick! Have any neighbours got CCTV?


I don't think so.

I'm not angry, TBH. It's weird, but with things like this, I get mad, but I don't let it get to me and fester. There is nothing I can do about it. The inconvenience of not being able to pick up my shopping is more annoying as there are a few things I need and there was some smoked salmon and bagels I were looking forward to for my lunch! I can go to the shop, but I'd rather not.


----------



## Dave S

I am seriously annoyed and frustrated;

I have received another spam email today.

This one says that there are thousands of members looking for sex contacts in my neighbourhood, and they have found 2654 members locally.

Then it says I have received 1 message from a woman near me.

*What I want to know is what happened to the other 2653 women?*


----------



## Nonnie

Companies sending out money off vouchers but having hardly any stock.


----------



## kimthecat

People who revive old threads on PF. Seems to be happening a lot lately or is it just me?


----------



## MollySmith

People who pick holes in any damm thing on here.


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie C said:


> Thanks, everyone. Seems to be just me. It was pure vandalism.
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> I'm not angry, TBH. It's weird, but with things like this, I get mad, but I don't let it get to me and fester. There is nothing I can do about it. The inconvenience of not being able to pick up my shopping is more annoying as there are a few things I need and there was some smoked salmon and bagels I were looking forward to for my lunch! I can go to the shop, but I'd rather not.


I am so very sorry Jackie.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Fell asleep around 10 .... woke at 0230 for the loo .... still awake at 0415, can’t get back to sleep and my stomach is rumbling 

OH is snoring and Jack’s giving himself a noisy bed bath!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Fell asleep around 10 .... woke at 0230 for the loo .... still awake at 0415, can't get back to sleep and my stomach is rumbling
> 
> OH is snoring and Jack's giving himself a noisy bed bath!


Pinch your OHs nose, that'll stop him snoring for a little bit . 
Hate when that happens though, its like your body saying "you've had 4 hrs, thats good enough". Hopefully you manage to get a couple more hrs.

My OH gets up around 12 for the loo and since I go to sleep around 11pm, when he does it wakes me up and since I've only been asleep an hr I'm wide awake then . Very annoying.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I managed another couple of hours of sleep eventually.


----------



## tabelmabel

kimthecat said:


> People who revive old threads on PF. Seems to be happening a lot lately or is it just me?


It is sometimes a mystery to me where they find these threads - sometimes they are a good 10 yrs old!!! I suppose they google search their issue and that is when the old threads appear. Doesnt annoy me as much as puzzle me.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve occasionally googled stuff and got old responses from forums but if they are more than a few weeks old, I wouldn’t even bother trying to get a response tbh.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> People who revive old threads on PF. Seems to be happening a lot lately or is it just me?


It amazing how they find them, I have trouble finding one from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> It amazing how they find them, I have trouble finding one from a couple of weeks ago.


:Hilarious Same here. I think you could be right about people finding threads on google.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> It amazing how they find them, I have trouble finding one from a couple of weeks ago.


I think it's like @tabelmabel said, they google the issue and the PF thread comes up in the search. They click on the link and don't bother to read the thread (which often has the answers they are looking for) or bother to look over the forum and start their own thread in the appropriate place, they just forge ahead, join and post their question in the old thread.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Fell asleep around 10 .... woke at 0230 for the loo .... still awake at 0415, can't get back to sleep and my stomach is rumbling
> 
> OH is snoring and Jack's giving himself a noisy bed bath!


SO annoying. I sometimes do this (although it tends to be slightly later, around 5 or 6 on a day off), and I'm JUST settling back to sleep and my stomach starts rumbling and I'm peckish and it won't go away!


----------



## Jackie C

kimthecat said:


> People who revive old threads on PF. Seems to be happening a lot lately or is it just me?


I ignore most. Some I actually quite like, if it's a member updating us about their pet on that theme or an non-regular who is feeding back to us how their pet is getting on after coming for advice.


----------



## margy

Yes it's nice to have a follow up on how a pet is doing, as often you wonder if the advice given worked.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> People who revive old threads on PF. Seems to be happening a lot lately or is it just me?


Yes it annoys me as well, especially when you answer it before you notice the date on it.


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> Yes it's nice to have a follow up on how a pet is doing, as often you wonder if the advice given worked.


Or they've even taken the advice.


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> Or they've even taken the advice.


That's the trouble isn't it. I think a lot them are just hoping get confirmation that what they are doing is right. If you disagree then you obviously don't know what you're talking about. I don't know why they bother asking if they take help offered as a personal insult.
On the other hand there are many who genuinely need a bit of guidance and are grateful.
It's nice to hear from them again.


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> That's the trouble isn't it. I think a lot them are just hoping get confirmation that what they are doing is right. If you disagree then you obviously don't know what you're talking about. I don't know why they bother asking if they take help offered as a personal insult.
> On the other hand there are many who genuinely need a bit of guidance and are grateful.
> It's nice to hear from them again.


It's exactly how I became a member. Our stray, Betty, came to us with awful skin and people on the forum told us she probably had a flea allergy, and were right! She perked up in less than a week after going to the vets and gave us 11 months of love and happiness before she died from cancer. That was four years ago. And I just filled up thinking about her, she was an amazing cat.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes it annoys me as well, especially when you answer it before you notice the date on it.


Also , newbies posting a question and never comes back to check the replies and wasting out time replying.


----------



## lullabydream

OK.. Totally petty and probably only understand the jargon if you are into make up... 

Worse highlighter fail.. I don't like glowing to the Gods, but I like subtle glow. After piling loads and loads of high end highlighter.. £28 worth of highlighter I would expect some sort of glow. But nothing.. Nothing at all.

Need medication and some toiletries so went to superdrug. Now I watch You tube, my guilty pleasure is watching so called make up gurus. Am pretty sure they all wear blush/er. Apparently it's as rare as finding hens teeth in superdrug. All I wanted was something pink, I tend to go peach just thought I would treat myself to a new colour.

Don't even get me started why they even have an ELF stand, because there isn't hardly anything on it. Complete waste of time!

Anyway, can't wait to take Maisie for a walk later, at least I might get my pink cheeks for free!


----------



## O2.0

kimthecat said:


> Also , newbies posting a question and never comes back to check the replies and wasting out time replying.


This has been annoying me lately too. Makes it so that I don't even want to reply to any newbie thread!

Or newbies who ask a question, don't like the answer, and delete every post so the thread looks like complete jibberish.


----------



## SusieRainbow

kimthecat said:


> People who revive old threads on PF. Seems to be happening a lot lately or is it just me?


I find sometimes the old thread is still relevant to the new poster, eg housetraining issues. If this is the case I would let it flow on , no point starting a new thread, but suggest they read through the earlier posts for information.
My problem at the moment is the number of duplicate threads, they are so confusing and fiddly to sort out.:Banghead:Arghh


----------



## kimthecat

O2.0 said:


> This has been annoying me lately too. Makes it so that I don't even want to reply to any newbie thread!
> 
> Or newbies who ask a question, don't like the answer, and delete every post so the thread looks like complete jibberish.


I must admit to thinking Let someone else answer first  or only doing a short answer to see if I get a response from the OP.


----------



## Cully

O2.0 said:


> This has been annoying me lately too. Makes it so that I don't even want to reply to any newbie thread!
> 
> Or newbies who ask a question, don't like the answer, and delete every post so the thread looks like complete jibberish.


Then there are those really weird questions that make me wonder if the home schooler's have been let off the leash and haven't got anything better to do. (Applies to school holidays too).


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> I find sometimes the old thread is still relevant to the new poster, eg housetraining issues. If this is the case I would let it flow on , no point starting a new thread, but suggest they read through the earlier posts for information.
> My problem at the moment is the number of duplicate threads, they are so confusing and fiddly to sort out.:Banghead:Arghh


Yes, sometimes it is . . . I think @kimthecat was referring to posts maybe seven years old, when the OPs have not been seen since 2012 or the like. It's normally new people who do it, just not looked at the date. I did deliberately resurrect a thread at the beginning of lockdown number one. It was the ''What are you watching?'' thread, as it did occur to me that with everyone stuck home they might be watching more and it would be reasonable and useful to exchange viewing experiences. Which reminds me of something I saw recently . . .


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> I must admit to thinking Let someone else answer first  or only doing a short answer to see if I get a response from the OP.


It's the ones who have ''Help needed . . . !'' in the title and sound really desperate, loads of people rush to post a ''helpful'' reply and then OP goes off radar for ever who seem to be the worst offenders.


----------



## simplysardonic

SusieRainbow said:


> I find sometimes the old thread is still relevant to the new poster, eg housetraining issues. If this is the case I would let it flow on , no point starting a new thread, but suggest they read through the earlier posts for information.
> My problem at the moment is the *number of duplicate threads*, they are so confusing and fiddly to sort out.:Banghead:Arghh


Yes! Especially when there's been good replies on both already!


----------



## Happy Paws2

It hasn't happen for a while....You read a thread go away to think about a reply and when you get back the thread has been closed.


----------



## lullabydream

Not having any snow.. As per usual!


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> I did deliberately resurrect a thread at the beginning of lockdown number one. It was the ''What are you watching?'' thread, as it did occur to me that with everyone stuck home they might be watching more and it would be reasonable and useful to exchange viewing experiences. Which reminds me of something I saw recently . . .


I think that's ok. Ive done that with the Soap thread and I don't think it matters if there's been gaps.


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> Not having any snow.. As per usual!


 I dont want to rub it in but we had our first proper snowfall for several years and I made a snowman.


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> I find sometimes the old thread is still relevant to the new poster, eg housetraining issues. If this is the case I would let it flow on , no point starting a new thread, but suggest they read through the earlier posts for information.
> My problem at the moment is the number of duplicate threads, they are so confusing and fiddly to sort out.:Banghead:Arghh


 Yes, annoying for us and time-consuming for the mods who think to try to combine the two - there again, I think it's relative newcomers who post, then nose around and think, hey, guess what, I think the such and such thread will be a better place for me. It is irritating, as you go to answer a post without realising there are maybe six more up-to-date posts on the original (or duplicate thread) which you have obviously missed. .


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> I dont want to rub it in but we had our first proper snowfall for several years and I made a snowman.


Don't worry I am inundated with snow pictures and snowmen and snow women pictures. Some of them were huge.. I will just carry on freezing with no snow to enjoy!


----------



## lullabydream

One of my front teeth is a crown. Well anyway it became loose Friday. Its been annoying me all weekend. I don't want it to fall off so I look like I once went on Jeremy Kyle. 

It feels like it's hanging on by a thread. 

Got a dentist appointment, and it's loose but not loose enough. So I have to wobble it, try carefully to make it looser so hopefully it comes out. 

It's worse than being a child and having a wobbly tooth!

At least the Dentist said at least we have to wear masks so no one can see it if it does come out. Which I guess is true, and thank god for small mercies


----------



## Dave S

lullabydream said:


> One of my front teeth is a crown. Well anyway it became loose Friday. Its been annoying me all weekend. I don't want it to fall off so I look like I once went on Jeremy Kyle.
> 
> It feels like it's hanging on by a thread.
> 
> Got a dentist appointment, and it's loose but not loose enough. So I have to wobble it, try carefully to make it looser so hopefully it comes out.
> 
> It's worse than being a child and having a wobbly tooth!
> 
> At least the Dentist said at least we have to wear masks so no one can see it if it does come out. Which I guess is true, and thank god for small mercies


Whats the going rate from the tooth fairy for a crown?


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> Whats the going rate from the tooth fairy for a crown?


Probabaly not as much as the dentist is going to charge.


----------



## tabelmabel

A dog one from me today. Saw someone oncoming with dog on flexi. Actually it was 4 people, one dog. 2 grandparents and 2 grandchildren.

So i called my two in. They were both off lead but recall was super hot, especially from Tilly who came flying out from beneath a bush.

And i just held mine by collars at the side to let them pass. And, as they start to approach, they have not locked their flexi so they let their dog veer right over to mine.


Grrrrr - why do people do that?! It was obvious i had gathered mine in to get them out of their dog's way. And then they allow their dog to come close to mine when mine are restrained.

And these particular people were mute. Not a word spoken. Some folk call out 'it's ok' when they see me about to leash mine.

Some say thanks.

But some just dont seem to have any clue that i have only put mine on lead as they have theirs on lead and, once mine are on lead, i dont then want their dog right over at mine. Tills is ok but murphy really does not like dogs in his face when he is restrained and will agress.

Fine when off lead. Both of mine are fine off lead. It's like some folk wait for me to leash them and then take that as a signal to come over:Arghh


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> One of my front teeth is a crown. Well anyway it became loose Friday. Its been annoying me all weekend. I don't want it to fall off so I look like I once went on Jeremy Kyle.
> 
> It feels like it's hanging on by a thread.
> 
> Got a dentist appointment, and it's loose but not loose enough. So I have to wobble it, try carefully to make it looser so hopefully it comes out.
> 
> It's worse than being a child and having a wobbly tooth!
> 
> At least the Dentist said at least we have to wear masks so no one can see it if it does come out. Which I guess is true, and thank god for small mercies


I had a similar problem with a wobbly tooth. Ate a toffee and Bingo!


----------



## margy

I've just returned from the shop and while there bought myself a magazine. A favourite one because of the puzzles in it, got my pen all prepared for whiling away an hour solving crosswords. Then opened it up to discover it wasn't the new one at all, it's the same one that I bought last week!


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> I've just returned from the shop and while there bought myself a magazine. A favourite one because of the puzzles in it, got my pen all prepared for whiling away an hour solving crosswords. Then opened it up to discover it wasn't the new one at all, it's the same one that I bought last week!


Now that is annoying!


----------



## kimthecat

tabelmabel said:


> A dog one from me today. Saw someone oncoming with dog on flexi. Actually it was 4 people, one dog. 2 grandparents and 2 grandchildren.
> 
> So i called my two in. They were both off lead but recall was super hot, especially from Tilly who came flying out from beneath a bush.
> 
> And i just held mine by collars at the side to let them pass. And, as they start to approach, they have not locked their flexi so they let their dog veer right over to mine.
> 
> Grrrrr - why do people do that?! It was obvious i had gathered mine in to get them out of their dog's way. And then they allow their dog to come close to mine when mine are restrained.
> 
> And these particular people were mute. Not a word spoken. Some folk call out 'it's ok' when they see me about to leash mine.
> 
> Some say thanks.
> 
> But some just dont seem to have any clue that i have only put mine on lead as they have theirs on lead and, once mine are on lead, i dont then want their dog right over at mine. Tills is ok but murphy really does not like dogs in his face when he is restrained and will agress.
> 
> Fine when off lead. Both of mine are fine off lead. It's like some folk wait for me to leash them and then take that as a signal to come over:Arghh


and they say don't worry , he's friendly !  Well mine aren't and friendly dogs can easy hurt a tiny chi .


----------



## Boxer123

@lullabydream made me think of you. If it's any consolation the snow has now froze and is annoying me I had to say a prayer before taking Loki out.


----------



## Nonnie

When you offer something for free, and its always the same few individuals who seem to live on local online groups who get first dibs.

Wouldnt be so bad if they actually collected it. Bag of dog food has been on my doorstep for 3 weeks now. Ive messaged the person repeatedly, and every time its 'oh yes, ill be there tomorrow'. Even had the cheek to get arsy with me when i put it back on the group as available.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> When you offer something for free, and its always the same few individuals who seem to live on local online groups who get first dibs.
> 
> Wouldnt be so bad if they actually collected it. Bag of dog food has been on my doorstep for 3 weeks now. Ive messaged the person repeatedly, and every time its 'oh yes, ill be there tomorrow'. Even had the cheek to get arsy with me when i put it back on the group as available.


I use Freecycle and once I've had all responses I choose the most polite and it would be easy to avoid greedy people.

I'm sure a dog rescue would accept it if you rang and offered to drop it off.


----------



## kimthecat

Adverts with women waggling their bums or telling us about their wee leaks , I really don't want to know.


----------



## tabelmabel

kimthecat said:


> Adverts with women waggling their bums or telling us about their wee leaks , I really don't want to know.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

Mazy cat has a petty annoyance. She can't get from her Meal Spot directly to her after-meal-window-perch with a single bound.

Well, she probably could. I've seen her take some leaps that make me wonder why I've provided her with all her assists. She has stools and steps everywhere. But she's almost 17, arthritic (under control with GLM) and her hind end is a bit wobbly. She has to go along the table, down to the chair, to the bench, to her step, to the floor, then walk over to the step leading to the perch, and then to the perch, instead of leaping straight across, even though she can SEE the straight line way. She thinks I should put a step for her on that side of the table, but if I did:

1) I wouldn't be able to get into the little cupboard there that I open numerous times a day
2) I'd be tripping over it all the time, it's not a wide space right there.

So while I usually bend over backwards to accommodate them, there is no compromise on this.

I can see the annoyance on her face, when she finishes her meal and I open the window for her. She looks down, doesn't see a step, huffs, and then with (if she could) a roll of the eyes, goes the long way.

It's hilarious


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> Adverts with women waggling their bums or telling us about their wee leaks , I really don't want to know.


 God yes, and the way the camera always homes in really close on their backsides as if to say, ''Hey, look, I haven't wet myself!''. Just as bad as the Andrex ad which someone posted about some weeks back.


----------



## Calvine

The modern trend to give your baby a name which which you just cannot spell the normal way: 
For Jason, think Jaysan (which to me looks like something you use to clean a lavatory), and for Jackson think Jaxon. I know someone whose granddaughter delights in the name *Indiblu *which I have no doubt she will absolutely love when she's 70.


----------



## Jason25

Dropping my iphone when i was getting out the car and shattering the screen. i'm now using a £10 phone from argos that has clicky buttons and no internet.


----------



## Happy Paws2

They are closing our bank, it's a 10 minute walk down the road now it's going to be a 30 minute bus ride away.


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm beginning to think I'm never going to get to move home and to top it off, I still don't have a properly working boiler. 
I'm fed up


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> I'm beginning to think I'm never going to get to move home and to top it off, I still don't have a properly working boiler.
> I'm fed up




Sending you a cyber hug x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> God yes, and the way the camera always homes in really close on their backsides as if to say, ''Hey, look, I haven't wet myself!''. Just as bad as the Andrex ad which someone posted about some weeks back.


And the cringeworthy, TMI sanitary product ads too.

The tampon one where they discuss how/why you shouldn't feel it!

Keep that sort of thing for women's magazines or PHE lessons please -not mainstream tv.

I'm not a prude, nor of a delicate disposition btw 

Just unnecessary imo.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Sending you a cyber hug x


Thank you *Hugs*


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> They are closing our bank, it's a 10 minute walk down the road now it's going to be a 30 minute bus ride away.


This really is a bug bear of mine. Banks make £billions in profit, and as far as I'm concerned, a valuable part of a community if you live in a small town or village. To older people who like to go into banks (and the rest of us who still need to go into banks every so often), they are a necessary evil.



Lurcherlad said:


> And the cringeworthy, TMI sanitary product ads too.
> 
> The tampon one where they discuss how/why you shouldn't feel it!
> 
> Keep that sort of thing for women's magazines or PHE lessons please -not mainstream tv.
> 
> I'm not a prude, nor of a delicate disposition btw
> 
> Just unnecessary imo.


TBH, saying "I like them" is a bit too strong a word, but I think they're necessary. Years ago, periods were a taboo subject. My mum called them her "monthly" and was always SO dramatic about them and terrified me with her tales about them, and the language she used. She always said about how disgusting they were and how private they were and how no man should ever know about them. Even when she made a shopping list, she would write on the list what she needed, she would call them "ST's" (sanitary towels). 
Periods happen to 50% of the population, it's normal, it's healthy and we need to talk about them more, be more open about them and have frank discussions about them. I'm more offended by the way women are portrayed as sex objects, perfect mothers of perfect children and cleaners. 
Just saying. 



ForestWomble said:


> I'm beginning to think I'm never going to get to move home and to top it off, I still don't have a properly working boiler.
> I'm fed up


Oh, no. That's crap, especially this time of year. Can you get a portable electric heater?


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> And the cringeworthy, TMI sanitary product ads too.


I've never seen that one.


----------



## Jackie C

My mum died a year ago this week. After all the will stuff had been sorted, her bungalow went on the market. It's nothing special, but it is nice. It's just a small 1970's build, two-bedroom bungalow. Perfect for a retired couple. 
Not a sniff. I know it's mostly down to lockdown and older people might be isolating, but there has been no interest.
I have two brothers and we all live in different areas of the country, we're all having to contribute to the running costs (my brother lives there during the week as he works locally). We need to get it sold so we can move on with our lives. Plus it would be nice to have the money. It's not an awful lot, but my dad worked all his life, up until the day he died and sacrificed a lot.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Jackie C have you reconsidered the price?

Taking a small hit on the profit might just garner some interest ime.

In this current climate, price is going to be very important, especially with a property that might need updating.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> They are closing our bank, it's a 10 minute walk down the road now it's going to be a 30 minute bus ride away.


Oh no! I hate when stuff like that happens. A few years ago the mechanic shop I used for my car service changed hands and became awful so I stopped going there. And they were so convenient, just down the road. All the mechanics I knew and trusted left for other jobs, because the management was so awful, and they went too far away to be practical for me. I stated having to use the dealership where I bought my car, clear on the other side of town.

However, this ended up having a happy ending because when I bought my house, I am now only a block away from the Honda dealership lol

So maybe there will be something better in the works for you, xx


----------



## lorilu

@Jackie C I just hope things get better soon. It's just too much all piled on at once for you. May there be a long stretch of nothing but peace and joy for you....soon. I wonder if you could change real estate agents, maybe find someone a little more aggressive.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> @Jackie C have you reconsidered the price?
> 
> Taking a small hit on the profit might just garner some interest ime.
> 
> In this current climate, price is going to be very important, especially with a property that might need updating.





lorilu said:


> @Jackie C I just hope things get better soon. It's just too much all piled on at once for you. May there be a long stretch of nothing but peace and joy for you....soon. I wonder if you could change real estate agents, maybe find someone a little more aggressive.


Real estate agents (I think) operate differently in the US to estate agents in the UK. The estate agent is looking at dropping the price. However, I don't think it's the price, I think it's lockdown and the type of house who it appeals to. I think we might have to drop it, though.

Oh yes, I am looking forward to a long stretch of peace and joy!!


----------



## Jackie C

double post


----------



## ForestWomble

Jackie C said:


> Oh, no. That's crap, especially this time of year. Can you get a portable electric heater?


I have one  It's the only reason I haven't turned into an icicle.
It's the fact I haven't hot water in the taps and the shower temperature fluctuates which is more of a problem.

I've been dealing with it since October/November but it's getting worse. I have poor blood circulation so my hands go blue and stiff every time I wash my hands, which is not a pretty colour.


----------



## Jackie C

ForestWomble said:


> I have one  It's the only reason I haven't turned into an icicle.
> It's the fact I haven't hot water in the taps and the shower temperature fluctuates which is more of a problem.
> 
> I've been dealing with it since October/November but it's getting worse. I have poor blood circulation so my hands go blue and stiff every time I wash my hands, which is not a pretty colour.


Sorry this is happening. I hope you can get moved soon.


----------



## ForestWomble

Jackie C said:


> Sorry this is happening. I hope you can get moved soon.


Thank you.

I hope things improve for you soon too.


----------



## Jobeth

ForestWomble said:


> I have one  It's the only reason I haven't turned into an icicle.
> It's the fact I haven't hot water in the taps and the shower temperature fluctuates which is more of a problem.
> 
> I've been dealing with it since October/November but it's getting worse. I have poor blood circulation so my hands go blue and stiff every time I wash my hands, which is not a pretty colour.


Contact the citizens advice bureau as I'm sure that having hot water is a legal right.


----------



## ForestWomble

Jobeth said:


> Contact the citizens advice bureau as I'm sure that having hot water is a legal right.


I'm going to try to chase up the repair, if I get nowhere I will contact CAB. Thank you.


----------



## margy

ForestWomble said:


> I'm going to try to chase up the repair, if I get nowhere I will contact CAB. Thank you.


If the property is rented from the council or housing association I'm sure boiler breakdowns are classed as an emergency in winter months. Pester them and keep complaining. Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Calvine

Happy Paws2 said:


> They are closing our bank, it's a 10 minute walk down the road now it's going to be a 30 minute bus ride away.


HSBC apparently are closing over eighty branches.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> HSBC apparently are closing over eighty branches.


That's appalling. No doubt their profits have dipped into the £100's million.


----------



## Jackie C

Keeping it light now:

Claudia Winkleman's fringe. It's ALWAYS in her eyes and she's always blinking. It just irritates me. How on earth can she stand it?
Trout pouts also get on my nerves and it's mostly women in their 20's who look perfectly fine who have it done. It looks unnatural.


----------



## Lurcherlad

And “cow” lashes!

They look ridiculous and soooo fake.

My niece, who has the most beautiful eyes and long, thick natural lashes had them put on and it didn’t enhance her beauty - just detracted from it imo.

You immediately think “false lashes”.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> And "cow" lashes!
> 
> They look ridiculous and soooo fake.
> 
> My niece, who has the most beautiful eyes and long, thick natural lashes had them put on and it didn't enhance her beauty - just detracted from it imo.
> 
> You immediately think "false lashes".


It's okay-ish for a big night out, but on a day to day basis? Nah, couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> Keeping it light now:
> 
> Claudia Winkleman's fringe. It's ALWAYS in her eyes and she's always blinking. It just irritates me. How on earth can she stand it?
> Trout pouts also get on my nerves and it's mostly women in their 20's who look perfectly fine who have it done. It looks unnatural.


Me too. Watched her the other day and her face seemed all fringe and very little else. What's the betting the fringe will be down to her mouth by spring


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> Me too. Watched her the other day and her face seemed all fringe and very little else. What's the betting the fringe will be down to her mouth by spring


She ALWAYS has it in her eyes, every time I see her. I can't stand it. :Arghh:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

I hate having my fringe in my eyes, I don’t know how she puts up with it. She has her head tilted back all the time so she can see


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Keeping it light now:
> 
> Claudia Winkleman's fringe. It's ALWAYS in her eyes and she's always blinking. It just irritates me. How on earth can she stand it?
> *Trout pouts *also get on my nerves and it's mostly women in their 20's who look perfectly fine who have it done. It looks unnatural.


What's a trout pout?

I thought bangs hanging in the eyes went out in the late 1990s.


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> She ALWAYS has it in her eyes, every time I see her. I can't stand it. :Arghh:Hilarious





Siskin said:


> I hate having my fringe in my eyes, I don't know how she puts up with it. She has her head tilted back all the time so she can see


I saw an interview she gave once.
Apparently she uses it to flirt with her husband - she peers through it at him
She had to shorten it a little when she was hired for Strictly


----------



## ForestWomble

I agree about the fringe, I just want to get a pair of scissors and take a bit off.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> What's a trout pout?
> 
> I thought bangs hanging in the eyes went out in the late 1990s.


When people have fillers in their lips to make them fuller and they end up looking like a fish.


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> HSBC apparently are closing over eighty branches.


  Thats shocking.

On behalf of my OH. Everytime the TV ad for The Bay ,comes on, I have to sing Sitting on the Dock of the bay. :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

At the risk of sounding callous and uncaring;

I have a neighbour who started making primal utterings or shouts or wailings or something in between a few months ago. I'm as far away as I can get from her flat, and can still hear her.

I try to mask it during the day with TV and the Google speaker streaming the radio as much as possible, but at this time of night I like to try and settle down with my book, and I prefer to read in silence.

Thing is, if it is who I think it is, she's deaf-dumb, :Bag (it's either her or the one downstairs from her - it's impossible to say which) so I do feel mean for complaining about it. . . But she's lived there for years and this wailing/shouting thing only started a few months ago.

At first it wasn't too bad, but lately it's been every day, and any time from late morning to late at night.

I'm awful, aren't I? :Shy


----------



## lorilu

LinznMilly said:


> At the risk of sounding callous and uncaring;
> 
> I have a neighbour who started making primal utterings or shouts or wailings or something in between a few months ago. I'm as far away as I can get from her flat, and can still hear her.
> 
> I try to mask it during the day with TV and the Google speaker streaming the radio as much as possible, but at this time of night I like to try and settle down with my book, and I prefer to read in silence.
> 
> Thing is, if it is who I think it is, she's deaf-dumb, :Bag (it's either her or the one downstairs from her - it's impossible to say which) so I do feel mean for complaining about it. . . But she's lived there for years and this wailing/shouting thing only started a few months ago.
> 
> At first it wasn't too bad, but lately it's been every day, and any time from late morning to late at night.
> 
> I'm awful, aren't I? :Shy


No you aren't awful. Look at it this way. Your mental health is being affected by this. It's not much different than nuisance barking, or someone blasting their stereo all day, is it? Is there anyone you can call? Maybe ask for a welfare check on the person?


----------



## LinznMilly

lorilu said:


> No you aren't awful. Look at it this way. Your mental health is being affected by this. It's not much different than nuisance barking, or someone blasting their stereo all day, is it? Is there anyone you can call? Maybe ask for a welfare check on the person?


Thanks for the understanding.  You're right, it is like nuisance barking. I have tried to be sympathetic and understanding, telling myself that she might not even be aware she's doing it, that I don't know what's causing it, etc, but if I didn't moan about it on here, and get it off my chest, I wouldn't know what to do. We (my downstairs neighbour hears it too) don't know when it'll start, when it'll stop, how long in total it's going to go on for. Went on til 3am last night. 

She has a carer who comes in about once a week (another new change that happened around the time this . . . Noise. . . Started). If I see her, I'll ask her.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Jackie C said:


> Some absolute £$%^&(*&^%$ vandalised my car last night! A bloody brick through the windscreen. It didn't actually smash it, but it's cream crackered. I had a online shop to collect tomorrow afternoon, so now I can't go and collect it, so have had to rearrange. I "only" have to pay the excess (£100) plus £40 for new wipers, luckily. They can't come until Thursday, and I had to turn the old, "I'm a nurse" thing on and that my husband is shielding. If I hadn't, it would have been a couple of weeks before they came. Both true, but I always feel bad if I mention it.


Absolutely use the 'I'm a nurse' thing.
You're one of the most important people in the entire country, at the moment.


----------



## lorilu

The utter helpless frustration of other people's roaming cats. My car port has been sprayed so badly I could smell it from halfway across the yard as I went out to snowblow early this morning. I saw the cat last night walk onto my car port and I thought, who the hell lets their cat out in a blizzard? Well the cat must have spent the night in there spraying every surface. The smell is gagging. 

No more ignoring that cat when I see him. From now on I start chasing him out of my property. The wood I have stored in there to build the cat run is now ruined. I am sure the inside of my car probably reeks too.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh no 

Someone on here had good results spraying neat vinegar round their door to deter local cats.

Needs redoing regularly.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no
> 
> Someone on here had good results spraying neat vinegar round their door to deter local cats.
> 
> Needs redoing regularly.


That someone with the vinegar is me. I was plagued for years at my old place with a cat spraying my house and doorway and car. I spent a fortune in vinegar. Now here I am on the other side of town with the same problem.


----------



## mrs phas

The people across the way have started parking one of their 4 cars outside my living room window, before christmas
It's not like I don't have a parking space, I have a marked disabled one I use, just behind where he parks, to one side of my house
but
It was grinding my gears that all I can see, on looking out, is his car

what really gets my goat though,
after ignoring it for 6 weeks, 
(as I know if all is legal, then main rd parking is a free for all)
is the fact I now see him driving it, every day, which he wasn't doing for those 6 weeks
Yet, 
On looking on the DVLA site, its mot ran out last October.
I'm not usually one for sticking my nose in, not my monkey, not my circus
but, 
I'd feel really guilty, if he was involved in a crash, knowing that no mot, invalidates his insurance, 
A bump n go would be bad enough,
but God forbid it was a fatality, 
so I reported it 
3 weeks later, 
it's still parked on the main road, 
he's still driving it 
and 
It's still coming up as no mot, 
yet 
the mot garages ARE open this lockdown, as they were through November mini one, and, Oct until Feb, is surely enough time to get an mot
I know I've done the right thing and it's out of my hands, 
But
I still feel like a petty snitch


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> That someone with the vinegar is me. I was plagued for years at my old place with a cat spraying my house and doorway and car. I spent a fortune in vinegar. Now here I am on the other side of town with the same problem.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 461577


You know what the worst part is? Mazy cat. Every time I go out there to spray more vinegar (I've been out 3 times so far today) when I come back in Mazy cat can smell it on me and she is really really upset.

I'm going to have to pay someone to haul that lumber I was keeping to build the cat run. It's ruined. That cat must have spent the entire night spraying the entire car port. I can still smell it clear across my yard.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> You know what the worst part is? Mazy cat. Every time I go out there to spray more vinegar (I've been out 3 times so far today) when I come back in Mazy cat can smell it on me and she is really really upset.
> 
> I'm going to have to pay someone to haul that lumber I was keeping to build the cat run. It's ruined. That cat must have spent the entire night spraying the entire car port. I can still smell it clear across my yard.


Poor you. I had a stray cat who sprayed all around my front door regularly. It absolutely stunk. 
I used to have to hold my breath before opening the door.
I didn't have a cat at the time.


----------



## Jaf

mrs phas said:


> The people across the way have started parking one of their 4 cars outside my living room window, before christmas
> It's not like I don't have a parking space, I have a marked disabled one I use, just behind where he parks, to one side of my house
> but
> It was grinding my gears that all I can see, on looking out, is his car
> 
> what really gets my goat though,
> after ignoring it for 6 weeks,
> (as I know if all is legal, then main rd parking is a free for all)
> is the fact I now see him driving it, every day, which he wasn't doing for those 6 weeks
> Yet,
> On looking on the DVLA site, its mot ran out last October.
> I'm not usually one for sticking my nose in, not my monkey, not my circus
> but,
> I'd feel really guilty, if he was involved in a crash, knowing that no mot, invalidates his insurance,
> A bump n go would be bad enough,
> but God forbid it was a fatality,
> so I reported it
> 3 weeks later,
> it's still parked on the main road,
> he's still driving it
> and
> It's still coming up as no mot,
> yet
> the mot garages ARE open this lockdown, as they were through November mini one, and, Oct until Feb, is surely enough time to get an mot
> I know I've done the right thing and it's out of my hands,
> But
> I still feel like a petty snitch


I think you're right to have reported it. I don't understand the insurance thing though, if he had a crash I think they are morally obligated to pay out if it's his fault. Obviously shouldn't pay for his damaged car though. Mind you my insurance is third party only!

Maybe he's got a big fine coming through the post. There probably aren't any spare police to come and crush his car for him.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Poor you. I had a stray cat who sprayed all around my front door regularly. It absolutely stunk.
> I used to have to hold my breath before opening the door.
> I didn't have a cat at the time.


I had that problem at my old place. That cat I never saw. For years he plagued me and I never saw him.This cat isn't a stray I see him all the time. He's a "rag doll look" big fluffy thing, coat is in good shape, nice and (too) fat.

I've spent my lunch hour hauling all the lumber out of the carport and stacking it in the snow behind it. I don't know how I'll ever get rid of it. I'd offer it for free but I can't imagine who would want it. Maybe someone would have a use for it, I could jump onto freecycle and offer it. I'll keep spraying the carport to hopefully deter the cat and to eventually rid it of the stench.

Mazy cat settled while I was out for a good hour, and I've showered and changed my clothes so hopefully I won't be upsetting her any more. I sprayed my boots and my coat with vinegar too.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I had that problem at my old place. That cat I never saw. For years he plagued me and I never saw him.This cat isn't a stray I see him all the time. He's a "rag doll look" big fluffy thing, coat is in good shape, nice and (too) fat.
> 
> I've spent my lunch hour hauling all the lumber out of the carport and stacking it in the snow behind it. I don't know how I'll ever get rid of it. I'd offer it for free but I can't imagine who would want it. Maybe someone would have a use for it, I could jump onto freecycle and offer it. I'll keep spraying the carport to hopefully deter the cat and to eventually rid it of the stench.
> 
> Mazy cat settled while I was out for a good hour, and I've showered and changed my clothes so hopefully I won't be upsetting her any more. I sprayed my boots and my coat with vinegar too.


You'll stink like a British fish and chip shop with all that vinegar.
Don't be too quick to get rid of the timber. You might find once it's had chance to dry out properly it won't smell so bad.
It would be a shame to throw all that money away needlessly.
Once the weather changes perhaps you could paint it with cuprinol or some other preservative to help de pong it.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> You'll stink like a British fish and chip shop with all that vinegar.
> Don't be too quick to get rid of the timber. You might find once it's had chance to dry out properly it won't smell so bad.
> It would be a shame to throw all that money away needlessly.
> Once the weather changes perhaps you could paint it with cuprinol or some other preservative to help de pong it.


Well it's outside in the snow now, so is going to be exposed to weather the rest of the winter. It was to be used for the cat run. I can't use it for that now, it wouldn't be fair to the cats. No matter what I did to it, they would smell other cat on it, I have no doubt of that. I can't imagine any other use I might get out of short of burning it.


----------



## Dave S

mrs phas said:


> The people across the way have started parking one of their 4 cars outside my living room window, before christmas
> It's not like I don't have a parking space, I have a marked disabled one I use, just behind where he parks, to one side of my house
> but
> It was grinding my gears that all I can see, on looking out, is his car
> 
> what really gets my goat though,
> after ignoring it for 6 weeks,
> (as I know if all is legal, then main rd parking is a free for all)
> is the fact I now see him driving it, every day, which he wasn't doing for those 6 weeks
> Yet,
> On looking on the DVLA site, its mot ran out last October.
> I'm not usually one for sticking my nose in, not my monkey, not my circus
> but,
> I'd feel really guilty, if he was involved in a crash, knowing that no mot, invalidates his insurance,
> A bump n go would be bad enough,
> but God forbid it was a fatality,
> so I reported it
> 3 weeks later,
> it's still parked on the main road,
> he's still driving it
> and
> It's still coming up as no mot,
> yet
> the mot garages ARE open this lockdown, as they were through November mini one, and, Oct until Feb, is surely enough time to get an mot
> I know I've done the right thing and it's out of my hands,
> But
> I still feel like a petty snitch


Unfortunately cars with no tax or mot is not a police problem it is DVLA through the reporting system. They are very slow to react.
There are 3 cars outside my house in that situation. None of them mine.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Well it's outside in the snow now, so is going to be exposed to weather the rest of the winter. It was to be used for the cat run. I can't use it for that now, it wouldn't be fair to the cats. No matter what I did to it, they would smell other cat on it, I have no doubt of that. I can't imagine any other use I might get out of short of burning it.


No, I understand you don't want to be upsetting Mazy. I bet your unwelcome visitor isn't neutered!!


----------



## mrs phas

Dave S said:


> Unfortunately cars with no tax or mot is not a police problem it is DVLA through the reporting system. They are very slow to react.
> There are 3 cars outside my house in that situation. None of them mine.


I actually asked 101 what should I do, as he was driving it on the road and I was concerned
It was they that told me it was an offence and to report it via their website
@Jaf it was they that told me his insurance would be invalidated too
Driving the car, whilst not roadworthy (no mot=not roadworthy in eyes of law) means his insurance wouldn't pay out for anything (obviously this 100%depends on his insurance, but I doubt there's be many that would consent to insure the driver of a car, being driven in a technically unroadworthy condition or being parked on a main rd)
Strange really as it's a rather tasty Jag XR8


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> No, I understand you don't want to be upsetting Mazy. I bet your unwelcome visitor isn't neutered!!


Oh that's a given. The odor alone gives it away. Horrible.



Cully said:


> You'll stink like a British fish and chip shop with all that vinega


I use vinegar to clean and deodorize in the house too so the cats won't notice the vinegar at least. In fact I even use vinegar as personal deodorant these days.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Oh that's a given. The odor alone gives it away. Horrible.
> 
> I use vinegar to clean and deodorize in the house too so the cats won't notice the vinegar at least. In fact I even use vinegar as personal deodorant these days.


White vinegar I hope. Not malted.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> White vinegar I hope. Not malted.


White vinegar for cleaning and spraying in the carport. ACV (organic, unprocessed, with the mother) for the armpits and washing my hair.


----------



## Jaf

mrs phas said:


> I actually asked 101 what should I do, as he was driving it on the road and I was concerned
> It was they that told me it was an offence and to report it via their website
> @Jaf it was they that told me his insurance would be invalidated too
> Driving the car, whilst not roadworthy (no mot=not roadworthy in eyes of law) means his insurance wouldn't pay out for anything (obviously this 100%depends on his insurance, but I doubt there's be many that would consent to insure the driver of a car, being driven in a technically unroadworthy condition or being parked on a main rd)
> Strange really as it's a rather tasty Jag XR8


But if he hit someone then who pays for the damage? That wouldn't be fair to the innocent other driver. I remember being told that the Spanish police don't breathalyser driver in a simple no injury accident because then insurance won't pay...but then drunk drivers are allowed to continue driving!


----------



## Jaf

Dave S said:


> Unfortunately cars with no tax or mot is not a police problem it is DVLA through the reporting system. They are very slow to react.
> There are 3 cars outside my house in that situation. None of them mine.


I can understand no tax not being a police matter but MOT should be. I mean if you have a bald tyre the police fine you. I actually thought the police went round crushing cars...maybe that's for no insurance/ MOT/ tax altogether.


----------



## Nonnie

The obsession with peeling fruit and veg and discarding perfectly edible food that very often has the most flavour. Half the time its only done to look nice.


----------



## Jackie C

There is a bloke opposite who, every single day, comes out and sits in his car and revs the engine for about 10 minutes. EVERY DAY (well, it's whenever I'm on a day off). Just sits there and REVS it. Not just turning it over, but massive revs! I have no idea why. It's not as if the car is idle, he goes out in it most days. 

(Even if it was idle, revving a car for 10 minutes won't charge a low battery, you don't need to rev it. Just turn the engine on and sit there for 30 minutes, that will have to do it. 10 minutes is inadequate, it's barely gonna warm it over).


----------



## Lemonie68

British people taking on American words and sayings. I don't live in downtown Detroit so don't need to change to American ways. The latest is poop. It has always been poo, it will always be poo to me. I don't need elevators, diapers, to go potty, cell phone etc. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Jaf

Lemonie68 said:


> British people taking on American words and sayings. I don't live in downtown Detroit so don't need to change to American ways. The latest is poop. It has always been poo, it will always be poo to me. I don't need elevators, diapers, to go potty, cell phone etc. Drives me nuts.


That's just rude. Shouldn't ever rev a cold engine anyway. My old french car needs a couple of minutes at idle before driving off because of the hydro suspension. Also needs a couple of minutes of idle before turning off the engine so the turbo can cool down (my house is up a hill so turbo cuts in). Actually by the time I'm seat belted up/ off the time has gone so I'd don't feel bad. No-one can hear my car where I am anyway.



Lemonie68 said:


> British people taking on American words and sayings. I don't live in downtown Detroit so don't need to change to American ways. The latest is poop. It has always been poo, it will always be poo to me. I don't need elevators, diapers, to go potty, cell phone etc. Drives me nuts.


Is it just me or does "potty" mean to be cross? "This advert is driving me potty!"


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> There is a bloke opposite who, every single day, comes out and sits in his car and revs the engine for about 10 minutes. EVERY DAY (well, it's whenever I'm on a day off). Just sits there and REVS it. Not just turning it over, but massive revs! I have no idea why. It's not as if the car is idle, he goes out in it most days.
> 
> (Even if it was idle, revving a car for 10 minutes won't charge a low battery, you don't need to rev it. Just turn the engine on and sit there for 30 minutes, that will have to do it. 10 minutes is inadequate, it's barely gonna warm it over).


I had neighbors like that at my old place. Two with trucks, one with a motorcycle. One of the truck guys worked a 3rd shift, so he would go out and sit in his souped up diesel run truck at 10:30 at night and let it run for 20 minutes, revving it up now and then, just to make sure no one else could sleep while he was going to work.


----------



## lorilu

Lemonie68 said:


> British people taking on American words and sayings. I don't live in downtown Detroit so don't need to change to American ways. The latest is poop. It has always been poo, it will always be poo to me. I don't need elevators, diapers, to go potty, cell phone etc. Drives me nuts.


I see many people in this forum use the word poop rather than poo, so you're going to encounter that.

I can sort of see what you mean about people in your own culture using words from another culture, though. Not quite the same but boss has this really annoying habit of picking up other people's "pet" ways of talking, which I find really really annoying. For instance we have this one guy who always says "hi there" and now she says it all the time. ALL. THE. TIME. Someone started calling me "Miss" Lorilu, which drove me crazy. I asked them to stop and just call me by name without the Miss but in the meantime she picked it up and keeps calling me that, even though I've asked her not to. Just to name two.:Wtf

PS what does Detroit have to do with it?


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> T
> 
> Is it just me or does "potty" mean to be cross? "This advert is driving me potty!"


Depends on who you're asking I guess. I wouldn't say "potty" for "cross" but I wouldn't say "cross" either. While I like the term cross used as a description for annoyance, it doesn't come naturally to me to say it. If I started using it, I might make @Lemonie68 cross, because it's a British term not from the US!


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> I see many people in this forum use the word poop rather than poo, so you're going to encounter that.


I prefer poop TBH...it sounds much more emphatic!

My petty annoyance for today?? Checking to see if all of my online shopping would be delivered and realiesing that it wont because I never clicked on the final ok prompt to pay!:Banghead ok, so thats not petty..Im fuming! I was waiting a week thinking I had an order coming.:Shifty
:Shy


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> I prefer poop TBH...it sounds much more emphatic!
> 
> My petty annoyance for today?? Checking to see if all of my online shopping would be delivered and realiesing that it wont because I never clicked on the final ok prompt to pay!:Banghead ok, so thats not petty..Im fuming! I was waiting a week thinking I had an order coming.:Shifty
> :Shy


Oh dear. On the positive side at least you noticed so can rectify it. I've done that in the past and it's so frustrating.


----------



## Cleo38

Lemonie68 said:


> British people taking on American words and sayings. I don't live in downtown Detroit so don't need to change to American ways. The latest is poop. It has always been poo, it will always be poo to me. I don't need elevators, diapers, to go potty, cell phone etc. Drives me nuts.


Yep, far too many Americanisms creeping in & I hate it!


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Yep, far too many Americanisms creeping in & I hate it!


So I guess you don't want to hear about potty training Penny to poop outside and how thankful I am we don't live in an apartment and have to navigate elevators?


----------



## Siskin

And sidewalks


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> So I guess you don't want to hear about potty training Penny to poop outside and how thankful I am we don't live in an apartment and have to navigate elevators?


Hahahahaha! If you added "Hey, you guys" to the start of that you would have had me raging!!!


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahahaha! If you added "Hey, you guys" to the start of that you would have had me raging!!!


I do say guys all the time despite having lived in y'all land for over 20 years. 



Siskin said:


> And sidewalks


Actually I'm going to be petty here now on this. The term pavement drives me up the wall. It's the dumbest name for a sidewalk ever. Multiple posts about walking dogs on pavement and it took me forever to understand that pavement doesn't refer to any paved surface, it refers to a sidewalk.

See, I walk my dogs on a dirt road and then move on to a paved road that doesn't have a sidewalk. If a car comes I move in to the ditch. You guys are talking about pavement walking and I'm thinking paved surfaces vs. not paved surfaces. It's incredibly confusing. 
What if you have a sidewalk that's dirt and not paved?!


----------



## Siskin

O2.0 said:


> I do say guys all the time despite having lived in y'all land for over 20 years.
> 
> Actually I'm going to be petty here now on this. The term pavement drives me up the wall. It's the dumbest name for a sidewalk ever. Multiple posts about walking dogs on pavement and it took me forever to understand that pavement doesn't refer to any paved surface, it refers to a sidewalk.
> 
> See, I walk my dogs on a dirt road and then move on to a paved road that doesn't have a sidewalk. If a car comes I move in to the ditch. You guys are talking about pavement walking and I'm thinking paved surfaces vs. not paved surfaces. It's incredibly confusing.
> What if you have a sidewalk that's dirt and not paved?!


Ha ha. Confusing isn't it.
Pavements are paved, usually concrete type slabs or tarmac and are found in housing estates, towns and cities etc. Smaller villages especially where I live often don't have a pavement at the side of the road so you are walking on the road and that is basically the difference. You are either walking on the pavement or on the road if no pavement exists. If you're walking in parks, countryside or woodlands then you will be walking either on public footpaths, bridle ways and tracks and these are normally not paved just dirt tracks or in the case of parks they may be tarmaced and are only for walkers, cyclist or horse riders.
Does that help at all?


----------



## O2.0

Siskin said:


> Ha ha. Confusing isn't it.
> Pavements are paved, usually concrete type slabs or tarmac and are found in housing estates, towns and cities etc. Smaller villages especially where I live often don't have a pavement at the side of the road so you are walking on the road and that is basically the difference. You are either walking on the pavement or on the road if no pavement exists. If you're walking in parks, countryside or woodlands then you will be walking either on public footpaths, bridle ways and tracks and these are normally not paved just dirt tracks or in the case of parks they may be tarmaced and are only for walkers, cyclist or horse riders.
> Does that help at all?


No enguin
If it's a paved surface it should be called a pavement. 
If it's on the *side* of the road where folks *walk* then it should be called a _sidewalk_.  
Footpath, bridleway, and track are all fine. But calling a sidewalk a pavement is just dumb


----------



## Dave S

Siskin said:


> Ha ha. Confusing isn't it.
> Pavements are paved, usually concrete type slabs or tarmac and are found in housing estates, towns and cities etc. Smaller villages especially where I live often don't have a pavement at the side of the road so you are walking on the road and that is basically the difference. You are either walking on the pavement or on the road if no pavement exists. If you're walking in parks, countryside or woodlands then you will be walking either on public footpaths, bridle ways and tracks and these are normally not paved just dirt tracks or in the case of parks they may be tarmaced and are only for walkers, cyclist or horse riders.
> Does that help at all?


I thought that was quite self explanatory but then 02.0 comes up with;



O2.0 said:


> No enguin
> If it's a paved surface it should be called a pavement.
> If it's on the *side* of the road where folks *walk* then it should be called a _sidewalk_.
> Footpath, bridleway, and track are all fine. But calling a sidewalk a pavement is just dumb


OK, if it is a paved surface then ok, Pavement but this would also apply if the surface is tarmac. It is usually found at the sides of the roads therefore if you want to call it a side walk, please do so but what do you call a paved walking area along a central reservation? Middle walk?


----------



## O2.0

Dave S said:


> I thought that was quite self explanatory but then 02.0 comes up with;
> 
> OK, if it is a paved surface then ok, Pavement but this would also apply if the surface is tarmac. It is usually found at the sides of the roads therefore if you want to call it a side walk, please do so but what do you call a paved walking area along a central reservation? Middle walk?


A paved path, or walkway 

One of the state parks I frequent has a paved walkway in to the park that then turns in to a dirt path/trail. It's not a sidewalk even though it's paved because it's not near any road to be on the side of


----------



## SusieRainbow

I think walk-way is perfect!


----------



## Dave S

O2.0 said:


> A paved path, or walkway
> 
> One of the state parks I frequent has a paved walkway in to the park that then turns in to a dirt path/trail. It's not a sidewalk even though it's paved because it's not near any road to be on the side of


Lets see now. Frequents parks, likes dirt paths and trails therefore off the "beaten track" away from roads.

Anything else you would like to admit to? Come on, we are all friends here.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Dave S said:


> Lets see now. Frequents parks, likes dirt paths and trails therefore off the "beaten track" away from roads.
> 
> Anything else you would like to admit to? Come on, we are all friends here.


Tree hugger?


----------



## O2.0

I'll accept all of the above  
Definitely a tree hugger and definitely stay off the beaten path as much as possible!

Paved trail or walkway:









Another walkway, this one wood (these are very common in state parks).









Particularly in sea marsh areas:









In cities, they sometimes call this type of walkway a greenway which I also think is a stupid name because they're not green.


----------



## catz4m8z

TBH I think we do only refer to paved paths as pavements in this country! Otherwise you are walking on a track or path or verge.
I dont mind Americanisms for the most part....except for food. Arugula isnt a thing, I refuse to believe in it!


----------



## LinznMilly

I'm fine with most Americanisms, although my sister in law uses them all the time and I do find myself correcting her - at least under my breath, but "y'all" drives me nuts.

I use the word poop purely to stop autocorrect changing it to "poor"


----------



## O2.0

catz4m8z said:


> I dont mind Americanisms for the most part....except for food. Arugula isnt a thing, I refuse to believe in it!


Arugula isn't American, it's Italian/Mediterranean. It's new-ish here too 



LinznMilly said:


> but "y'all" drives me nuts.


I live in the land of y'all and at first it bothered me, but now after over 2 decades I'm used to it and even use it myself. I still use you guys a lot too though. There really should be a standard way to pluralize you in English. With so many regional inventions, the language clearly needs it. 
Or maybe we should revert back to thou for singular and you for plural :Writing


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> I'll accept all of the above
> Definitely a tree hugger and definitely stay off the beaten path as much as possible!
> 
> Paved trail or walkway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another walkway, this one wood (these are very common in state parks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Particularly in sea marsh areas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In cities, they sometimes call this type of walkway a greenway which I also think is a stupid name because they're not green.


Beautful photos!


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> Arugula isn't American, it's Italian/Mediterranean. It's new-ish here too
> 
> I live in the land of y'all and at first it bothered me, but now after over 2 decades I'm used to it and even use it myself. I still use you guys a lot too though. There really should be a standard way to pluralize you in English. With so many regional inventions, the language clearly needs it.
> Or maybe we should revert back to thou for singular and you for plural :Writing


One common term for multiple people - Peeps!
Yuck !!


----------



## O2.0

SusieRainbow said:


> Beautful photos!


Lifted of the web, not mine  But yes, we do have some amazing state parks around here


----------



## SusieRainbow

O2.0 said:


> Arugula isn't American, it's Italian/Mediterranean. It's new-ish here too
> 
> I live in the land of y'all and at first it bothered me, but now after over 2 decades I'm used to it and even use it myself. I still use you guys a lot too though. There really should be a standard way to pluralize you in English. With so many regional inventions, the language clearly needs it.
> Or maybe we should revert back to thou for singular and you for plural :Writing


Another one we hear, 'youse' .


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> Another one we hear, 'youse' .


I've lived in the land of ya'll twice, as a child and as an adult, but never picked it up. I never used youse in my life, youse sounds like New Jersey to me, I don't know why. I have always said you guys though.

A garden is a garden, specific things being grown in a specific part of the yard, but not the yard in the whole, so I've always had some trouble with the British way of calling the yard the garden.

And though you guys all deny it, I STILL see people, in this forum, calling the outside ground the floor. You don't even realize you are doing it!


----------



## Dave S

If you talk about the what people say, here are a few that irritate me.

"Almost exactly" as heard by journalists doing a piece to camera on the news.
"Hi Guys" said to my wife and I when we went into a dealership to look at cars, by someone idiot who was younger than my youngest son - I told him to go away.
"Like" as used many times in a sentence with no context to the word, as whoever repeats it so many times is short of brain cells and vocabulary.
"I mean" at the start of a fresh sentence, again heard by news journalists when asked a question by the news caster.
"Y'all" it is "you all" Get it right it is not difficult.
Robert Peston - ITV news journalist who has his own programme. The way he speaks his sentence, pausing half way through and drawing out different words before he gets the whole message across. Just do the job and give the report, stop the dramatics!

I know I am not perfect but these do annoy me, especially Peston.


----------



## Dave S

lorilu said:


> I've lived in the land of ya'll twice, as a child and as an adult, but never picked it up. I never used youse in my life, youse sounds like New Jersey to me, I don't know why. I have always said you guys though.
> 
> A garden is a garden, specific things being grown in a specific part of the yard, but not the yard in the whole, so I've always had some trouble with the British way of calling the yard the garden.
> 
> And though you guys all deny it, I STILL see people, in this forum, calling the outside ground the floor. You don't even realize you are doing it!


Do yourself a favour and get a plane ticket here, stay with us and I will show you what the English language has to offer.
You can spend time in my garden, I do not have a yard, you can walk on pavements and footpaths and bridleways etc to your hearts content and drive on the other side of the road up to a staggering 70 mph on the motorways which are mostly 3 lanes of traffic hopefully going in the same direction.
If you bring a dog, or walk mine you can clean up the poo, as they do not poop over here.
Policemen are usually friendly and most do not carry guns but then if you see one not sat in a car he is usually lost.
If you see a police car in a chase then the object of the exercise is to stop the vehicle, not just follow it by most of the police cars in the county until someone has the idea to shoot the hell out of it.
We do not have constant states of emergencies - we just sort it.

Britain is such a wonderful, diverse place and well worth a visit.
I would love to visit some parts of America for a good long holiday but I really get confused by your politics, police, laws etc.


----------



## SusieRainbow

My son and his wife seem to use quite a few Americanisms ( wife is Spanish) such as
You guys
Gas ( when their baby had wind)
Can I get - when ordering in a restaurant instead of 'can I have' ,and others I can't call to mind at the moment.

'Youse' in the UK seems to be a Northern term.


----------



## lorilu

Dave S said:


> Do yourself a favour and get a plane ticket here, stay with us and I will show you what the English language has to offer.
> You can spend time in my garden, I do not have a yard, you can walk on pavements and footpaths and bridleways etc to your hearts content and drive on the other side of the road up to a staggering 70 mph on the motorways which are mostly 3 lanes of traffic hopefully going in the same direction.
> If you bring a dog, or walk mine you can clean up the poo, as they do not poop over here.
> Policemen are usually friendly and most do not carry guns but then if you see one not sat in a car he is usually lost.
> If you see a police car in a chase then the object of the exercise is to stop the vehicle, not just follow it by most of the police cars in the county until someone has the idea to shoot the hell out of it.
> We do not have constant states of emergencies - we just sort it.
> 
> Britain is such a wonderful, diverse place and well worth a visit.
> I would love to visit some parts of America for a good long holiday but I really get confused by your politics, police, laws etc.


I could say the same to you. I have been to London and a bit of outside London, in 1992. I'm not sure why you would need to concern yourself with politics while visiting the US or any other democratic foreign country. Come and see what you want to see. Behave like a normal law abiding citizen, and you aren't likely to encounter any interactions with police. It's just like visiting anywhere else.


----------



## O2.0

Dave S said:


> Do yourself a favour


*favor  

Garden for yard doesn't bother me 'cause I'm a horsey gal and I'm used to yard in the context of a horse barn. 
And for the most part even here in the US we qualify garden as veggie, flower, etc., and we say we're going to do some gardening when we work in the yard. So it does make sense. To my ear at least.

Poo to me sounds a little crass. Poop is a softened form of poo, or even poo-poo which is what I tell Penny to do.


----------



## Dave S

lorilu said:


> I have been to London and a bit of outside London, in 1992.


Where else did you go "outside London", north to Hertfordshire?


----------



## lullabydream

Ooops I you guys, but I got that from believe it or not working in schools. Although when I did teacher training, someone used it, even though their mentor teacher used it all the time; comment from tutor was it sounds like you are working at a horrid American camp!

One of the youtubers I watch whose an attorney use Y'all all the time.. You know its going to be really interesting to watch if she says about 3 Y'alls in a row


----------



## lorilu

Dave S said:


> Where else did you go "outside London", north to Hertfordshire?


We visited a castle, and liked it so much we went again later in the week, because by then we'd had enough of scheduled tours and stopped attending them lol (we only participated in two and that was enough)..We took a train. I don't remember what it was called. Hampton something maybe. Hampton Court? I think one of the stops on the train route was Wimbledon. Does that help?


----------



## Dave S

Hampton Court, very nice and well preserved. 
Are you coming back again some time?


----------



## O2.0

I have zero desire to go to London, but I would love to explore some of the wilds of Scotland  
I'd also like to go to Pershore and visit Pershore Abbey as apparently there are still records there from our ancestral family - one side of it.


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> *favor
> 
> Garden for yard doesn't bother me 'cause I'm a horsey gal and I'm used to yard in the context of a horse barn.
> And for the most part even here in the US we qualify garden as veggie, flower, etc., and we say we're going to do some gardening when we work in the yard. So it does make sense. To my ear at least.
> 
> Poo to me sounds a little crass. Poop is a softened form of poo, or even poo-poo which is what I tell Penny to do.


I either do some gardening or do some yard work. Not interchangeable to me.  Gardening might be pruning in the flower beds or thinning the lettuces, or pinching the suckers off the tomatoes.. Yard work is mowing, cutting limbs off of trees, digging up the thistle, removing the persistent raspberry runners.......


----------



## lorilu

Dave S said:


> Hampton Court, very nice and well preserved.
> Are you coming back again some time?


NO. That was 30 years ago. It was fun and it's a nice memory, but along the years somewhere I've discovered I hate to travel. If I can't get there and back i*n my own car* in one day, I'm not going.


----------



## margy

We have back yards up here in the north. They are a concrete square at the back of the house surrounded by high brick walls with a high wooden gate. Belonging to a terraced row of houses, often called colliery rows. The front is where the flower garden is. I sometimes say yous when asking how a family is keeping. Local dialect is interesting I think. My son moved to the west midlands and has adopted their accent which I dislike. I don't like geordie either. My sister in law comes from Hampshire and I love her accent.
We had an art teacher when I was at school in the seventies and he used to make us laugh when he'd say,''get with it guy's, lets's get some work done''. He thought he was so cool.


----------



## Dave S

*"*We have back yards up here in the north. They are a concrete square at the back of the house surrounded by high brick walls with a high wooden gate"

In some places "down souf" they are called "Areas" just to confuse our American friends..


----------



## O2.0

margy said:


> Local dialect is interesting I think.


I think so too  
I love learning about the different regionalisms and despite my protests with calling sidewalks pavements, I do think it's fascinating the different ways we all use the same language. 
Spanish is every bit as rich if not more so. I'm always fascinated by the different names for things and usage variations by country and region. 
Language is just fun


----------



## Cleo38

Dave S said:


> "Hi Guys" said to my wife and I when we went into a dealership to look at cars, by someone idiot who was younger than my youngest son - I told him to go away.


OMG, I would have walked out!! Maybe I'm an old fuddy duddy now but as well as hating that phrase I also hate people being overly familiar & 'matey' when they should be acting in a more professional manner


----------



## Dave S

Cleo38 said:


> OMG, I would have walked out!! Maybe I'm an old fuddy duddy now but as well as hating that phrase I also hate people being overly familiar & 'matey' when they should be acting in a more professional manner


Kid said he was a salesman. I asked him for how long and he said a couple of weeks, he always wanted to be a car salesman as his dad was one.
I told him to clear off in no uncertain terms - I have spent my whole working life mostly in senior management, working in franchised car dealerships, dealing with salesmen as well as all other staff and don't need idiots like that.
Anyway, I told him that the last time I checked my wife was definitely not a guy.


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> Language is just fun


I think so too.


----------



## Siskin

I used to live in the Yorkshire Dales and the locals greeted each other with ‘now then’ which meant hello, how you doing.


----------



## lorilu

Dave S said:


> I asked him for how long and he said a couple of weeks,


The last car I bought -three years ago- I bought from a kid just starting out as a car salesman. I far preferred working with him over the smarmy experienced guys. He didn't have any of their tricky sleazy ways worked out yet, I was only his third sale, and I expect he learned a lot from me, because I wasn't shy in telling him what I did and didn't like about the way he went about things.

I find big ticket salesman (beds, cars, appliances), especially the ones with long experience, to be intolerable. Give me a greenie any day.


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> I used to live in the Yorkshire Dales and the locals greeted each other with 'now then' which meant hello, how you doing.


I've always wanted to visit Yorkshire. Unless I figure out how to teleport though it isn't likely I ever will. I just have to content myself with reading about it with James Herriot and Deric Longden.


----------



## LinznMilly

lorilu said:


> I either do some gardening or do some yard work. Not interchangeable to me.  Gardening might be pruning in the flower beds or thinning the lettuces, or pinching the suckers off the tomatoes.. Yard work is mowing, cutting limbs off of trees, digging up the thistle, removing the persistent raspberry runners.......


. . . That's all gardening.


----------



## mrs phas

My 18yr old niece is coming to live with me, covid permitting, in April, having been born in, and, lived all her life in, Florida
I think it's going to be fun
I've already told her that more than one ma'am, per day, and I shall lock her in her room
She's to old to call me aunt Sharon
And
I'm too young to be called Miss Sharon (plus I'm a Mrs)
She's finds it hard enough on zoom to not do any of those things, because, basically, it's manners, bit like when we were young we called our parents friends aunt or uncle ......... (I felt quite rebellious the first time I called my mum's best friend by her actual name, without aunt in front)
So how she'll be face to face, especially as we've never met, in the flesh, I don't know


----------



## tabelmabel

mrs phas said:


> in April, having been born in, and, lived all her life in, Florida
> I think it's going to be fun


Brrrrrrrr! I wonder how she will cope with the change of climate! I knew a nanny briefly that came from Australia to stay with a local family in the Winter of 2010. Snow arrived in our part of Scotland Nov 29th that year and stayed on the ground right through til April 2011.

The poor nanny was soooo miserable is the cold weather, she headed back down under after 6 months and I doubt she will ever return.

Least your niece might only have a few weeks to endure before the sun appears!


----------



## catz4m8z

***** ****!:Rage Somebody is letting off a ton of fireworks right now (like bonfire night level of fireworks). Dogs are freaking out and its probably scared everybody elses pets in the area.
I mean why? We are in the middle of a lockdown, there is no holiday (and 'ice cream for breakfast day' doesnt count ok!?), its freezing cold and raining...
just why!?:Banghead


----------



## Jenny65

I suffer from Fibromyalgia. One of the most annoying things about having it is dropping and breaking things.


----------



## O2.0

mrs phas said:


> She's finds it hard enough on zoom to not do any of those things, because, basically, it's manners


It is. 
From a young age it's drummed in to you to use Sir and Ma'am when answering someone and it's considered rude, particularly for young people, not to. 
Ex: 
- Did you have a good time on your holiday to the UK?
- Yes ma'am.

It's so ingrained for anyone with any modicum of manners that it would be like asking someone not to use please and thank you. It's automatic.
I even do it on work emails. If someone needs a yes or no answer I use ma'am or sir, it sounds curt if I don't.
Imports to the south are excused from understanding these manners (aka home training), but I've been here long enough that I can't use the 'Yankee' excuse 

A simple yes or worse yeah or yup is the height of rudeness in the south. 
Confusingly, in the northeast though, ma'am is not polite and can even be used slightly disparagingly. Most northerners hate being addressed with ma'am.


----------



## Dave S

Actually it is not petty it is bigger than that but I have upset half my neighbourhood on Facebook as I posted pics of several loads of dog poo not cleared up on the grass outside my house. 

It is from a large dog and probably one walked late at night to any grassy area as long as it is "not in their garden"
Unsurprisingly some delicate people are complaining about the pics but no-one is suggesting who does it.
I live opposite a primary school as well so you can imagine little kids coming home covered in it.

I have now cleared all this mess up, and binned it. 
But I don't really see why I have to put up with it, I manage to clear up after my 3 dogs when on walks and in the garden.

Some people are just so XXXXXXXXXXX.


----------



## Siskin

O2.0 said:


> It is.
> From a young age it's drummed in to you to use Sir and Ma'am when answering someone and it's considered rude, particularly for young people, not to.
> Ex:
> - Did you have a good time on your holiday to the UK?
> - Yes ma'am.
> 
> It's so ingrained for anyone with any modicum of manners that it would be like asking someone not to use please and thank you. It's automatic.
> I even do it on work emails. If someone needs a yes or no answer I use ma'am or sir, it sounds curt if I don't.
> Imports to the south are excused from understanding these manners (aka home training), but I've been here long enough that I can't use the 'Yankee' excuse
> 
> A simple yes or worse yeah or yup is the height of rudeness in the south.
> Confusingly, in the northeast though, ma'am is not polite and can even be used slightly disparagingly. Most northerners hate being addressed with ma'am.


Will go down well with the Queen as she always addressed as Ma'am after the first 'Your Majesty'


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Actually it is not petty it is bigger than that but I have upset half my neighbourhood on Facebook as I posted pics of several loads of dog poo not cleared up on the grass outside my house.
> 
> It is from a large dog and probably one walked late at night to any grassy area as long as it is "not in their garden"
> Unsurprisingly some delicate people are complaining about the pics but no-one is suggesting who does it.
> I live opposite a primary school as well so you can imagine little kids coming home covered in it.
> 
> I have now cleared all this mess up, and binned it.
> But I don't really see why I have to put up with it, I manage to clear up after my 3 dogs when on walks and in the garden.
> 
> Some people are just so XXXXXXXXXXX.


Try putting up a little sign ... SMILE, YOU'RE ON CANDID CAMERA!

If they think they are being filmed, maybe they'll think twice in future?


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm finding all this info about language (sidewalk - pavement and the use of Ma'am/Sir) really interesting, but also rather confusing


----------



## lorilu

When someone calls me "ma'am" I think they are or have been in the military. Sometimes I ask and am usually right. That gives me the opportunity to thank the person. My boss on the other hand uses ma'am or sir because she thinks it makes her sound cute. At least I'm guessing that's why, because she doesn't use it all the time like she would if it came naturally to her like O2.0 was saying.. It's just one of the many things that annoy me about her lol.


----------



## lorilu

Dave S said:


> Actually it is not petty it is bigger than that but I have upset half my neighbourhood on Facebook as I posted pics of several loads of dog poo not cleared up on the grass outside my house.
> 
> It is from a large dog and probably one walked late at night to any grassy area as long as it is "not in their garden"
> Unsurprisingly some delicate people are complaining about the pics but no-one is suggesting who does it.
> I live opposite a primary school as well so you can imagine little kids coming home covered in it.
> 
> I have now cleared all this mess up, and binned it.
> But I don't really see why I have to put up with it, I manage to clear up after my 3 dogs when on walks and in the garden.
> 
> Some people are just so XXXXXXXXXXX.


Can we see?


----------



## ebonycat

lorilu said:


> I've always wanted to visit Yorkshire. Unless I figure out how to teleport though it isn't likely I ever will. I just have to content myself with reading about it with James Herriot and Deric Longden.


Oh I grew up reading James Herriot & a few years ago discovered Deric Longden (through his cat books) Loved them both.


----------



## Dave S

lorilu said:


> Can we see?


Not the pictures of the mess no.
The original post I edited to remove the pics and it is now back with the admin awaiting approval again (they approved the original post with the pics) funny enough admin lady lives about 150 yards away and we know each other quite well. It is also a closed group.
Anyway I also added that it would be a good idea for these people complaining about pics of poo (or poop if you are American) to challenge anyone they see not clearing up. Guess what - no comments.I expect to come down one morning to find a load of mess dumped on my front doorstep as people around here can be so petty.


----------



## ebonycat

One of my neighbours really annoys me by every time he sees me says ‘alright babe’ 

I HATE it.........

He’s an older guy, around 70+
I’m 44 at the end of March.
When he first moved here he was forever parking in my car parking bay.
I kept having to tell him to stop, yet still I’d go outside & he’d have one of his cars in my space, or his daughter would be parked there.


----------



## ebonycat

Even though I've always lived in Essex, We aren't that far from London, as a kid I remember my dad using Cockney Slang, he died when I was 9.

My step father had been living in Essex for a number of years when him & my mum met but he was brought up in the east end of London from 1940's.
He wasn't friends with The Kray Twins (famous London gangsters) but he knew of them, they grew up in the same local area.
@O2.0 & @lorilu look up Cockney Slang 
Even though I've known him for over 25 years, sometimes he even confuses me when he talks


----------



## lorilu

ebonycat said:


> Even though I've always lived in Essex, We aren't that far from London, as a kid I remember my dad using Cockney Slang, he died when I was 9.
> 
> My step father had been living in Essex for a number of years when him & my mum met but he was brought up in the east end of London from 1940's.
> He wasn't friends with The Kray Twins (famous London gangsters) but he knew of them, they grew up in the same local area.
> @O2.0 & @lorilu look up Cockney Slang
> Even though I've known him for over 25 years, sometimes he even confuses me when he talks


I know about cockney slang. I THINK it's from reading Jennifer Worth's books, the books Call The Midwife are based on. I may have read about it in other books as well, but I do think Worth goes into at length in one of her books.


----------



## ebonycat

lorilu said:


> I know about cockney slang. I THINK it's from reading Jennifer Worth's books, the books Call The Midwife are based on. I may have read about it in other books as well, but I do think Worth goes into at length in one of her books.


Yes Jennifer Worth's books talk's in cockney slang.


----------



## tabelmabel

When you open a pack of frozen parsnips and they massively vary in size. They just dont cook evenly at all.


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> When you open a pack of frozen parsnips and they massively vary in size. They just dont cook evenly at all.


I agree, that is really annoying especially when you end up with either the tough partially cooked one or the burnt offering


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> When someone calls me "ma'am" I think they are or have been in the military.


I dont hear ma'am often but Ive noticed that if somebody calls me miss it usually means that they've done some time!LOL



ebonycat said:


> Even though I've always lived in Essex, We aren't that far from London, as a kid I remember my dad using Cockney Slang, he died when I was 9.
> 
> Even though I've known him for over 25 years, sometimes he even confuses me when he talks


I grew up in an area of Kent that all the Londoners used to come to in the summer for their holidays picking hops or fruit so lots of the older generation use cockney rhyming slang. Every night us saucepan lids got sent up the apples and pears to bed!LOL


----------



## Jackie C

O2.0 said:


> I do say guys all the time despite having lived in y'all land for over 20 years.
> 
> Actually I'm going to be petty here now on this. The term pavement drives me up the wall. It's the dumbest name for a sidewalk ever. Multiple posts about walking dogs on pavement and it took me forever to understand that pavement doesn't refer to any paved surface, it refers to a sidewalk.
> 
> See, I walk my dogs on a dirt road and then move on to a paved road that doesn't have a sidewalk. If a car comes I move in to the ditch. You guys are talking about pavement walking and I'm thinking paved surfaces vs. not paved surfaces. It's incredibly confusing.
> What if you have a sidewalk that's dirt and not paved?!


That's because it's a pavement in Britain, always has been.  It's just the path on the side of the road. Thankfully, I've never heard anyone in Britain calling it side-walk, that would do my nuts! I hate some Americanisms as well, and agree it's the food terms more than anything. It's no scallions, it's not cilantro, etc etc.

I do find DJ's on the local radio with their fake mid-Atlantic accent really irritating.

I actually don't mind "guys", I find it a reasonable for a group of mixed sexes. I wouldn't say it people who are older than me in a_ professional _setting, but I don't mind people saying it to me and my OH in an informal setting, like a cafe. I think it's modern and acknowledges gender fluidity.


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> I dont hear ma'am often but Ive noticed that if somebody calls me miss it usually means that they've done some time!LOL


Yeah, I hear this all the time at work from some patients!

I don't like ma'am, it makes me feel old! When I visited America, I didn't mind it, though, as I know people are doing it to be polite.



tabelmabel said:


> When you open a pack of frozen parsnips and they massively vary in size. They just dont cook evenly at all.


Indeed,
I don't like frozen broccoli, either. All the bits of tiny crappy flecks of it that gather and just go soggy. Also, the steam bags that have carrots and broccoli in, their cooking times are completely different!


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> The modern trend to give your baby a name which which you just cannot spell the normal way:
> For Jason, think Jaysan (which to me looks like something you use to clean a lavatory), and for Jackson think Jaxon. I know someone whose granddaughter delights in the name *Indiblu *which I have no doubt she will absolutely love when she's 70.


 Its bad enough when people spell my name with too LLs. Now Ive seen it spelt Allyson and Aliceson.


----------



## kimthecat

Lemonie68 said:


> British people taking on American words and sayings. I don't live in downtown Detroit so don't need to change to American ways. The latest is poop. It has always been poo, it will always be poo to me. I don't need elevators, diapers, to go potty, cell phone etc. Drives me nuts.


 i must admit to saying poop sometimes and you guys as my American rels lived in Detroit and I picked it up.


----------



## Jason25

I've had a head ache since friday and can't shift it, it's there from the moment I wake up until I go back to bed. Driving me nuts.


----------



## lorilu

Jason25 said:


> I've had a head ache since friday and can't shift it, it's there from the moment I wake up until I go back to bed. Driving me nuts.


Sinus?


----------



## Jason25

lorilu said:


> Sinus?


I don't think so I've had a sinus infection a few times and it's usually down one side of my face if that makes sense lol. I'm not really sure what it is, I do have a lot of caffeine so stopped drinking that today, or could be a migraine? If it's not any better tomorrow I'll ring my gp and see what they say


----------



## Lurcherlad

Stopping caffeine abruptly can cause a headache too so maybe just cut down?

Maybe you’re dehydrated and need more water?

Hope you can get rid of the headache.


----------



## LinznMilly

kimthecat said:


> Its bad enough when people spell my name with too LLs. Now Ive seen it spelt Allyson and Aliceson.


Count yourself lucky you don't have my name. I can think of 9 different spellings off the top of my head.

And then there's my surname, which people misspell, mishear and just get plain wrong, and to top it all off, my street address is spelt one way and pronounced another. :Wacky

It takes about 3mins on a phone just to go through my basic information.  :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Its bad enough when people spell my name with too LLs. Now Ive seen it spelt Allyson and Aliceson.





LinznMilly said:


> Count yourself lucky you don't have my name. I can think of 9 different spellings off the top of my head.
> 
> And then there's my surname, which people misspell, mishear and just get plain wrong, and to top it all off, my street address is spelt one way and pronounced another. :Wacky
> 
> It takes about 3mins on a phone just to go through my basic information.  :Hilarious


Not as bad really but there is a *S* on the end of our surname is it that difficult to put it on even when spell it for them.


----------



## LinznMilly

Happy Paws2 said:


> Not as bad really but there is a *S* on the end of our surname is it that difficult to put it on even when spell it for them.


Yup. Had that with my neighbour. We were chatting via text about something and I signed my name at the bottom.

She text straight back - and still got it wrong!

I'm so used to it that it just makes me chuckle, but others must get so wound up by it.


----------



## Siskin

LinznMilly said:


> Count yourself lucky you don't have my name. I can think of 9 different spellings off the top of my head.
> 
> And then there's my surname, which people misspell, mishear and just get plain wrong, and to top it all off, my street address is spelt one way and pronounced another. :Wacky
> 
> It takes about 3mins on a phone just to go through my basic information.  :Hilarious


My surname is not too long and easy to spell but often gets misspelt as it's a bit unusual. Even when I spell it out phonetically which I use correctly as it was needed in a previous job, but it still ends up wrong because people believe what they are hearing rather then what they are told


----------



## LinznMilly

Siskin said:


> My surname is not too long and easy to spell but often gets misspelt as it's a bit unusual. Even when I spell it out phonetically which I use correctly as it was needed in a previous job, but it still ends up wrong because people believe what they are hearing rather then what they are told


Mine's really short, but sounds a lot like at least two other surnames. I spell both my names and the name of the street pretty much automatically.

And then spell them again because the other person didn't hear properly.

I'm sure I was out on this earth just to confuse the hell out of people.


----------



## Calvine

LinznMilly said:


> And then there's my surname, which people misspell, mishear and just get plain wrong,


 Tell me about it. Whenever anyone asks my name (surname), I simply hold up a bank card with it written on. If it's on the phone, I always reply by spelling it straight away.



kimthecat said:


> Its bad enough when people spell my name with too LLs. Now I've seen it spelt Allyson and Aliceson.


Those are really bizarre variants! Then there are people who simply abbreviate your name to a version you really don't like and which you never feel belongs to you. Still, it could be worse: think of some of the dotty and demented names that the children of ''celebs'' are blessed with. And the hippy era produced a few, presumably when Mum and Dad were stoned. John Paul Getty had one, a boy I think, called Tara Gabriel Galaxy Gramophone (cute or what!). And as for the Geldof clan!


----------



## lorilu

My real name has several different ways of being spelled. Some more common than others.. My mother said she chose the spelling that is the most common, so people wouldn't be always getting it wrong. Oddly enough people OFTEN get it wrong lol. Until December 2020 there was a woman working in the same department I am in, but for the town, not the city. Some customers have services from both, say city water, town sewer. It could cause a lot of confusion since we both had the same name (but spelled differently). I always found it entertaining when a customer would insist they just spoke to me so I must know what they were talking about. Even after explaining. Sometimes telling them that the other person spelled their name differently seemed to help.


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> My surname is not too long and easy to spell but often gets misspelt as it's a bit unusual.


Mines fairly simple....but people still insist it has an extra E in it all the time!



Calvine said:


> Then there are people who simply abbreviate your name to a version you really don't like and which you never feel belongs to you. Still, it could be worse: think of some of the dotty and demented names that the children of ''celebs'' are blessed with. And the hippy era produced a few, presumably when Mum and Dad were stoned. John Paul Getty had one, a boy I think, called Tara Gabriel Galaxy Gramophone (cute or what!). And as for the Geldof clan!


Somebody I know just called their kid Winter Rose (and plan on using the whole name)....kinda alot to live up unless you are a Disney Princess. Besides you just know that kid will grow up being called Winnie anyways!LOL:Hilarious

Im annoyed today that I woke up with vertigo...not bad enough to call in sick to work, just enough to make me look slightly drunk! Now I get to walk to work tonight (through the ice and snow) with appalling balance and try to convince my patients that 'no, Im not drunk....really!!':Shy:Nurse:Bag


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> Winter Rose (and plan on using the whole name)


 It must depend when they're born: I know a Summer Rose!


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> It must depend when they're born: I know a Summer Rose!


Im kinda glad I have a boring first name TBH....the most miserable person I ever met was called Joy!:Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow

I have a Polish surname, the vast majority of poeple can't pronounce it, but what really irritates me is when I say it properly and some clever bod corrects me ! I should know !:Banghead


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> Mines fairly simple....but people still insist it has an extra E in it all the time!
> 
> Somebody I know just called their kid Winter Rose (and plan on using the whole name)....kinda alot to live up unless you are a Disney Princess. Besides you just know that kid will grow up being called Winnie anyways!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Im annoyed today that I woke up with vertigo...not bad enough to call in sick to work, just enough to make me look slightly drunk! Now I get to walk to work tonight (through the ice and snow) with appalling balance and try to convince my patients that 'no, Im not drunk....really!!':Shy:Nurse:Bag


When giving the surname I have to say, first two letter, V for victor, next few letter, invariably that v will get heard as a b somehow despite the phonetic and wrong name given in correspondence ever after.

Sorry you're feeling a bit dizzy, are you sure you've not been hitting the bottle. Wouldn't blame you if you have:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> I have a Polish surname, the vast majority of poeple can't pronounce it, but what really irritates me is when I say it properly and some clever bod corrects me ! I should know !:Banghead


Cultural differences can make life interesting though! It always makes me chuckle when one of the foreign nurses has trouble with names that sound completely normal to anybody from the UK. Something like Kavanaugh for example sounds extremely weird if you arent local.



Siskin said:


> Sorry you're feeling a bit dizzy, are you sure you've not been hitting the bottle. Wouldn't blame you if you have:Hilarious


I wish!! Im sure my job would be much improved if I could show up off of my face!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> some clever bod corrects me


Some even cleverer bod corrected me for saying ''film''; apparently I ought to be saying ''movie'' (did you know that?). And, oh, the irony, he is not even a native English speaker.


----------



## ForestWomble

This morning I filled the washing machine then got on with a few other jobs, a few minutes ago realised it was rather quiet, couldn't hear the washing machine, went to check to find I'd never turned it on.


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> At the risk of sounding callous and uncaring;
> 
> I have a neighbour who started making primal utterings or shouts or wailings or something in between a few months ago. I'm as far away as I can get from her flat, and can still hear her.
> 
> I try to mask it during the day with TV and the Google speaker streaming the radio as much as possible, but at this time of night I like to try and settle down with my book, and I prefer to read in silence.
> 
> Thing is, if it is who I think it is, she's deaf-dumb, :Bag (it's *either her or the one downstairs from her - it's impossible to say which*) so I do feel mean for complaining about it. . . But she's lived there for years and this wailing/shouting thing only started a few months ago.
> 
> At first it wasn't too bad, but lately it's been every day, and any time from late morning to late at night.
> 
> I'm awful, aren't I? :Shy


I've had confirmation that it is the woman I thought it was.

I was on the way back home with the girls when her downstairs neighbour (so two doors down from me) asked me if I heard the noise this woman makes. I said I did. She's even more annoyed by it than I am, and apparently is kept awake all night because of it. Called it ridiculous and wondered why they ever moved her in there. I found myself defending this woman, then wondering why.









Whilst it's bad for me, at least I'm not being kept awake all night by it. . .


----------



## Jaf

LinznMilly said:


> I've had confirmation that it is the woman I thought it was.
> 
> I was on the way back home with the girls when her downstairs neighbour (so two doors down from me) asked me if I heard the noise this woman makes. I said I did. She's even more annoyed by it than I am, and apparently is kept awake all night because of it. Called it ridiculous and wondered why they ever moved her in there. I found myself defending this woman, then wondering why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst it's bad for me, at least I'm not being kept awake all night by it. . .


It does sound like some sort of dementia to me. My neighbour has health problems with very mild dementia, was sitting wailing and sobbing, his wife couldn't get him to say what was wrong. Eventually he stopped being able to urinate and the drs diagnosed an infection. Weeks later it's still not completely cured and he's still peculiar but has stopped wailing. Incidentally, I've read that dementia patients often don't have normal symptoms of urine infections, such as pain, and often have changes of behaviour instead.

Having experienced a little of this behaviour I can understand how distressing it must be for you. I'd get some noise cancelling headphones.


----------



## LinznMilly

Jaf said:


> It does sound like some sort of dementia to me. My neighbour has health problems with very mild dementia, was sitting wailing and sobbing, his wife couldn't get him to say what was wrong. Eventually he stopped being able to urinate and the drs diagnosed an infection. Weeks later it's still not completely cured and he's still peculiar but has stopped wailing. Incidentally, I've read that dementia patients often don't have normal symptoms of urine infections, such as pain, and often have changes of behaviour instead.
> 
> Having experienced a little of this behaviour I can understand how distressing it must be for you. I'd get some noise cancelling headphones.


Dementia? Hmmm, could be, although she's fairly young - late 20s to late 30s I think - 40 as an outlier. I'm trying to describe the noise to give you some idea of what it sounds like, and the closest I can come up with is whale song.


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> Im kinda glad I have a boring first name TBH....the most miserable person I ever met was called Joy!:Hilarious


:Hilarious I know a Gaye and she's the same.


----------



## MollySmith

My real name has an extra e, it’s not very common and I get so pissed off when people reply to emails where I have spelt it right.... obviously... and they get it wrong. I was going to return the accents to it (as my birth certificate) but frankly people need to bloody look. Drives me mad - it was more entertaining when we had post back in the days when I worked in an international publishing office, I’d collect the misspelled envelopes up and got myself a name stalker who wrote weekly about interesting things about my name. Poor guy.


----------



## MollySmith

SusieRainbow said:


> I have a Polish surname, the vast majority of poeple can't pronounce it, but what really irritates me is when I say it properly and some clever bod corrects me ! I should know !:Banghead


oh god yes. There's actually 9 ways according to You Tube to say my real life first name and my family who christened me all say it wrong.


----------



## ebonycat

I have a biblical, unusual first name, though my parents went to church (sometimes) & sent my two older brothers & me to Sunday school when we were kids they weren’t that religious.
They just really liked the name & liked the fact it wasn’t a common name.
It can be spelt a few different ways as well & even family friends have spelt it wrong all through my life.

I also have an unusual but short surname, which I not only have to repeat it a couple of times but also spell it out.

I used to really hate my first name, but as I got older I started to like it.


----------



## Siskin

Ah, pronunciation. 
We pronounce our surname one way, some choose to come up with another way. Because the name is not overly common in the uk, mainly Gloucestershire and Bristol based, people who have not seen the name before come up with their own way which is not right. I’ve given up correcting them as they rarely remember. 
Hadn’t thought of googling how to pronounce the name before, just done it and all that I’ve found so far pronounce it the way we do. It’s now the surname of a well known actor who pronounces it the way we do, so hopefully there will less mispronouncing it in the future


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious I know a Gaye and she's the same.


I always used to envy people with a one-syllable, no-nonsense name like Gaye or the joyless Joy mentioned by @catz4m8z. Saying which: my neighbour is Joy and always apparently (tho' never from me) gets 'Joey'. I know a lady called Ann/Anne (not sure which). Before I met her, I was told to ''ring Annie'' which I did and she went berserk, despite my protestations of innocence that I was given that name and that I never meddle with a name or change/abbreviate it without being told to. Gaye? How does Gaygay grab you?


----------



## Calvine

Siskin said:


> Ah, pronunciation.
> We pronounce our surname one way, some choose to come up with another way. Because the name is not overly common in the uk, mainly Gloucestershire and Bristol based, people who have not seen the name before come up with their own way which is not right. I've given up correcting them as they rarely remember.
> Hadn't thought of googling how to pronounce the name before, just done it and all that I've found so far pronounce it the way we do. It's now the surname of a well known actor who pronounces it the way we do, so hopefully there will less mispronouncing it in the future


Place names, too. I once had occasion to go to Bicester with a friend. We spent the whole trip deciding whether it was pronounced like schyster or Bi-cester, but were advised once we arrived that our safest bet was to make it rhyme with 'sister'.


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> This morning I filled the washing machine then got on with a few other jobs, a few minutes ago realised it was rather quiet, couldn't hear the washing machine, went to check to find I'd never turned it on.


That's better than running the whole cycle and never putting the clothes in. I've done that..more than once or twice. Ugh!


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Ah, pronunciation.
> We pronounce our surname one way, some choose to come up with another way. Because the name is not overly common in the uk, mainly Gloucestershire and Bristol based, people who have not seen the name before come up with their own way which is not right. I've given up correcting them as they rarely remember.
> Hadn't thought of googling how to pronounce the name before, just done it and all that I've found so far pronounce it the way we do. It's now the surname of a well known actor who pronounces it the way we do, so hopefully there will less mispronouncing it in the future


I just caught up with this thread, and was puzzled how anyone could mispronounce or spell your surname wrong.. Simply because of the actor then when reading this I thought eh how do people say it wrong. Am I saying it wrong. Thankfully you have put my mind at rest saying its the same as the actor!

As for my name... Completely spelt wrong my whole life! Unfortunately my son's have suffered the same as me when I chose their names. My eldest also has his name mispronounced too and also been misread to a completely different name a girls name once by a teacher, which I just call ignorance.

The worse part though I find is people who become say friends/colleagues who have insisted on spelling my name wrong when I have always signed off all communication clearly with my name obviously spelt correctly.


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> Place names, too. I once had occasion to go to Bicester with a friend. We spent the whole trip deciding whether it was pronounced like schyster or Bi-cester, but were advised once we arrived that our safest bet was to make it rhyme with 'sister'.


Correct.:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> Gaye? How does Gaygay grab you?


Awful! I dont mind being called Ali or Alicat by my friends.


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> I just caught up with this thread, and was puzzled how anyone could mispronounce or spell your surname wrong.. Simply because of the actor then when reading this I thought eh how do people say it wrong. Am I saying it wrong. Thankfully you have put my mind at rest saying its the same as the actor!
> 
> As for my name... Completely spelt wrong my whole life! Unfortunately my son's have suffered the same as me when I chose their names. My eldest also has his name mispronounced too and also been misread to a completely different name a girls name once by a teacher, which I just call ignorance.
> 
> The worse part though I find is people who become say friends/colleagues who have insisted on spelling my name wrong when I have always signed off all communication clearly with my name obviously spelt correctly.


There's so many spellings of your name isn't there, I always look carefully when replying to you or the others to make absolutely sure. I now have four who I email from time to time, I know how I don't like mine misspelled. First name seems to start with a J to some no matter how many times I remind them.


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> Place names, too. I once had occasion to go to Bicester with a friend. We spent the whole trip deciding whether it was pronounced like schyster or Bi-cester, but were advised once we arrived that our safest bet was to make it rhyme with 'sister'.


Oh thats a coincidence as Ive always called it Bi cester until I was corrected by my sister last year . I know Leicester is Lester .
Name places can get confusing though.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> There's so many spellings of your name isn't there, I always look carefully when replying to you or the others to make absolutely sure. I now have four who I email from time to time, I know how I don't like mine misspelled. First name seems to start with a J to some no matter how many times I remind them.


I do the same. Always double check people's names am not familiar with. I remember in some training I did very basic and it was mentioned about names for children. Names are important. Parents took their time to choose the child's name so you need to be respectful by spelling it right. So true


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Stopping caffeine abruptly can cause a headache too so maybe just cut down?
> 
> Maybe you're dehydrated and need more water?
> 
> Hope you can get rid of the headache.


Thanks, it was fine today so I was right back on the coffee  It could of been dehydration, I've been drinking more coffee/tea than just water recently so I'll try drinking more water through out the week and see if it comes back lol. Failing that I wonder if I might need glasses, everyone in my family has them except me lol


----------



## tabelmabel

When i first came to look for accomodation in Edinburgh, a friend from home came with me and we were fixed up to stay with an old schoolfriend of my mum's that lived in Silverknowes.

Being English, we read that as Silvernose. So we arrived in Edinburgh centre by train and then we must have been told what bus number to get to Silverknowes.

I ran upstairs on the double decker bus and my friend got the tickets from the driver - asking for 2 singles to Silvernose.

"Silvernowse?" said the driver.


My friend excitedly rushed up the stairs of the bus to sit by me "It's not Silvernose" she said, in great excitement.


"It sounds really posh! It is called Silvern House"

(Where we come from, we both grew up with dropped 'hs' so we said 'ouse for house)


Needless to say, it wasnt at all posh when we got there!


The other place name that caused us English students great difficulty was Corstorphine which is where the Uni was located at that time.

I read that as corsterfeen.

My flatmate's attempt was corsterpine

But it is in fact custorfun.


----------



## tabelmabel

lullabydream said:


> Parents took their time to choose the child's name so you need to be respectful by spelling it right. So true


My kids have all got names easily spelt. But one of them - oh my goodness - i never knew it could cause such problems.

When our 3rd son was born, we had run out of boys' baby names that we liked.

Eventually, we decided on Samuel. I like the name Sam too, but it has a different connotation from Samuel as well as being the name of my old dog!

So Samuel was never shortened. Kids had no problem with it, ever. But adults often did. They would ask me his name when he was too young to say and i'd tell them 'samuel' then they would bend down to him and immediately address him as Sam.

When he started high school, he was registered as Samuel. But when i went to parents' evenings, teachers often called him Sam. I wouldnt have minded so much if he had wanted to call himself sam but all his friends always used his full name, even into his teens.

He just didnt want to make a fuss. When he got into 4th year, parents evening was coming up and, at that older age, i took samuel with me to the parents' evening. I had forewarned him to make sure the teachers knew not to call him sam in front of me.

It was all going so well until the last appt of the night. Sam this, sam that.

I corrected it politely 2 or 3 times until i finally had had enough. I said 'please dont call him sam. That was the name of an old family dog and i find it very upsetting'

Luckily, i do get on very well with samuel and, although he wasnt too chuffed i said it, we both did laugh at length afterwards.

He still calls himself samuel. As far as i know . . .


----------



## Nonnie

The colder it is overnight, the more i sweat in bed.


----------



## Guest

lullabydream said:


> I just caught up with this thread, and was puzzled how anyone could mispronounce or spell your surname wrong.. Simply because of the actor then when reading this I thought eh how do people say it wrong. Am I saying it wrong. Thankfully you have put my mind at rest saying its the same as the actor!
> 
> As for my name... Completely spelt wrong my whole life! Unfortunately my son's have suffered the same as me when I chose their names. My eldest also has his name mispronounced too and also been misread to a completely different name a girls name once by a teacher, which I just call ignorance.
> 
> The worse part though I find is people who become say friends/colleagues who have insisted on spelling my name wrong when I have always signed off all communication clearly with my name obviously spelt correctly.


As you know, we share a name  But I think we spell it differently!

In addition to a first name that can be spelt 3 ways, I have a surname that is VERY unusual, but not difficult. Because it is such an unusual name, people seem to take it upon themselves to decide what they think it should be  Frequently people will write the first syllable correctly and the rest will be not even close to my name - and these are people who should know how important it is to spell and pronounce peoples' names correctly. I actually find it really rude - if you're not sure, check!


----------



## Boxer123

My surname is a popular female first name. People who I work with always call me the wrong name I get emails with the wrong name. I don’t get to offended I just answer to either.


----------



## Lurcherlad

My surname is 4 letters, 2 syllables and being unusual, I always spell it slowly and clearly. I also use initials and well known first names to emphasise each letter (not everyone knows the official call signs alpha, beta etc. ime).

Every time, the person can’t get my name up on their system. They even look at me as if I must have spelt it wrong.

I say “you’ve put a W in haven’t you”?

They say “yes”.

I say “I didn’t say a W. Take the W out”.

And there I am - clear as day. 

LISTEN! 

My maiden name caused as many issues. My first name was invariably spelled the other short way and my surname, despite being 2 very common words put together, caused great difficulty for many.


----------



## Cully

Jason25 said:


> I've had a head ache since friday and can't shift it, it's there from the moment I wake up until I go back to bed. Driving me nuts.


Too much caffeine maybe, or not drinking enough water. What about your pillows. Are they supporting your head and neck properly?


----------



## Boxer123

I keep getting pizza flyers but none of them deliver to me  I’d love a big fat pizza.


----------



## lorilu

Here I am with one of those "not really an annoyance" posts, but not sure where else to put it. I have a friend going through chemo for breast cancer at the moment. (as an aside I have a sister, aunt and cousin, two other friends, and a co-woker who also have all been through this recently)

Anyway, my co-worker who has finished her chemo, surgery (two) and radiation, is a knitter and she does beautiful work. My friend has asked her loved ones to supply her with hats, for when she loses her hair. Since my co-worker does such beautiful work,AND understands the needs of a newly bald head, I commissioned her to make a hat for my friend. I chose a pattern I loved a lot but thought my friend would love too. Of the yarns she showed me, the only one I really liked was one that was more suited to my taste that my friend's, but I knew it would be beautiful and my friend would love it. 

Seeing the finished product I realized it was made for me. It is so beautiful and it is ME, written all over it. The colors are me. So I begged my coworker to show me more yarns, and make another hat for my friend. This time she came up with some brighter colors (my friend likes bright and flashy) and she's making a new hat for my friend so I can keep the first one. I have paid her extra for her willingness to do it on short notice.

I don't know if this makes me selfish or not, but I just can't bear to part with that beautiful hat! My friend will have one equally beautiful and more suited to her taste.


----------



## Beth78

lorilu said:


> Here I am with one of those "not really an annoyance" posts, but not sure where else to put it. I have a friend going through chemo for breast cancer at the moment. (as an aside I have a sister, aunt and cousin, two other friends, and a co-woker who also have all been through this recently)
> 
> Anyway, my co-worker who has finished her chemo, surgery (two) and radiation, is a knitter and she does beautiful work. My friend has asked her loved ones to supply her with hats, for when she loses her hair. Since my co-worker does such beautiful work,AND understands the needs of a newly bald head, I commissioned her to make a hat for my friend. I chose a pattern I loved a lot but thought my friend would love too. Of the yarns she showed me, the only one I really liked was one that was more suited to my taste that my friend's, but I knew it would be beautiful and my friend would love it.
> 
> Seeing the finished product I realized it was made for me. It is so beautiful and it is ME, written all over it. The colors are me. So I begged my coworker to show me more yarns, and make another hat for my friend. This time she came up with some brighter colors (my friend likes bright and flashy) and she's making a new hat for my friend so I can keep the first one. I have paid her extra for her willingness to do it on short notice.
> 
> I don't know if this makes me selfish or not, but I just can't bear to part with that beautiful hat! My friend will have one equally beautiful and more suited to her taste.


No I don't think that's selfish at all.


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> Here I am with one of those "not really an annoyance" posts, but not sure where else to put it. I have a friend going through chemo for breast cancer at the moment. (as an aside I have a sister, aunt and cousin, two other friends, and a co-woker who also have all been through this recently)
> 
> Anyway, my co-worker who has finished her chemo, surgery (two) and radiation, is a knitter and she does beautiful work. My friend has asked her loved ones to supply her with hats, for when she loses her hair. Since my co-worker does such beautiful work,AND understands the needs of a newly bald head, I commissioned her to make a hat for my friend. I chose a pattern I loved a lot but thought my friend would love too. Of the yarns she showed me, the only one I really liked was one that was more suited to my taste that my friend's, but I knew it would be beautiful and my friend would love it.
> 
> Seeing the finished product I realized it was made for me. It is so beautiful and it is ME, written all over it. The colors are me. So I begged my coworker to show me more yarns, and make another hat for my friend. This time she came up with some brighter colors (my friend likes bright and flashy) and she's making a new hat for my friend so I can keep the first one. I have paid her extra for her willingness to do it on short notice.
> 
> I don't know if this makes me selfish or not, but I just can't bear to part with that beautiful hat! My friend will have one equally beautiful and more suited to her taste.


Your friend won't know what has happened, you could always tell her much later when she loves her new hat to bits. Lovely kind thought too, you're a good person
PS. Wouldn't mind seeing your hat just in case I end having chemo in the future


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Here I am with one of those "not really an annoyance" posts, but not sure where else to put it. I have a friend going through chemo for breast cancer at the moment. (as an aside I have a sister, aunt and cousin, two other friends, and a co-woker who also have all been through this recently)
> 
> Anyway, my co-worker who has finished her chemo, surgery (two) and radiation, is a knitter and she does beautiful work. My friend has asked her loved ones to supply her with hats, for when she loses her hair. Since my co-worker does such beautiful work,AND understands the needs of a newly bald head, I commissioned her to make a hat for my friend. I chose a pattern I loved a lot but thought my friend would love too. Of the yarns she showed me, the only one I really liked was one that was more suited to my taste that my friend's, but I knew it would be beautiful and my friend would love it.
> 
> Seeing the finished product I realized it was made for me. It is so beautiful and it is ME, written all over it. The colors are me. So I begged my coworker to show me more yarns, and make another hat for my friend. This time she came up with some brighter colors (my friend likes bright and flashy) and she's making a new hat for my friend so I can keep the first one. I have paid her extra for her willingness to do it on short notice.
> 
> I don't know if this makes me selfish or not, but I just can't bear to part with that beautiful hat! My friend will have one equally beautiful and more suited to her taste.


Of course you're not selfish. When we are choosing gifts etc for others we often are attracted to things we would pick for ourselves. If the recipient likes the item as much as you it just shows you both have the same great taste.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not selfish at all @lorilu.

Your friend is still going to love her hat too, I'm sure


----------



## catz4m8z

Annoyed that I have to walk to work tonight. Normally walking doesnt bother me as its only about a mile but its snowy and icy and I have to walk up a gigantic hill that is steep enough to need handrails and is closed to traffic in icy conditions coz all the cars wind up sliding into the houses at the bottom.
Really dont want to fall over and hurt any of my important bits.... (and they are all important bits!).


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sounds awful - stay safe!


----------



## lorilu

Beth78 said:


> No I don't think that's selfish at all.





Siskin said:


> Your friend won't know what has happened, you could always tell her much later when she loves her new hat to bits. Lovely kind thought too, you're a good person
> PS. Wouldn't mind seeing your hat just in case I end having chemo in the future





Lurcherlad said:


> Not selfish at all @lorilu.
> 
> Your friend is still going to love her hat too, I'm sure


Aw thanks all. The second hat is just as beautiful as the first but colors more suited to my friend's taste. Yes I will post pics of them.

The more earthy tones is mine. Those are my colors. My living room is the same color as my hat lol. I chose the floppy brim style because it is so warm and cozy on the neck! Plus it is an attractive style worn. And I love the little flower.


----------



## Cully

@lorilu , oh the hats are lovely. Just the type I like, very country girl. I think your friend will be very happy.


----------



## Jason25

Cully said:


> Too much caffeine maybe, or not drinking enough water. What about your pillows. Are they supporting your head and neck properly?


Do you know I wondered about the pillows, I thought to myself the other night that these pillows are becoming kind of flat and could do with some new ones lol. I'm going to buy a new set today and try them. I have another head ache this morning lol.


----------



## LinznMilly

lorilu said:


> Aw thanks all. The second hat is just as beautiful as the first but colors more suited to my friend's taste. Yes I will post pics of them.
> 
> The more earthy tones is mine. Those are my colors. My living room is the same color as my hat lol. I chose the floppy brim style because it is so warm and cozy on the neck! Plus it is an attractive style worn. And I love the little flower.


Definitely not selfish. And those hats are lovely. Your friend is lucky to have such a caring friend as you, with such a talented co-worker.


----------



## lorilu

LinznMilly said:


> Definitely not selfish. And those hats are lovely. Your friend is lucky to have such a caring friend as you, with such a talented co-worker.


Thank you! We've been friends since we were nine years old - in girl scouts together. That's 51 years! I am blessed to have two such friends.

Her genetic testing has revealed that she is very high risk for a recurrence after this, so she is opting for the double mastectomy. She is staying as positive as she can but is having the most difficult time with isolation.She likes to have people around her, always busy doing some group activity. Even during lockdown last year she continued to socialize and see her friends. Now she's confined to the house and her husband, and he is working from home to keep himself from being exposed as well.

Breast cancer is more than a petty annoyance, but it seems with the advances in technology more and more people are being diagnosed (and saved!). I now have 7 women who are close to me who have or have had breast cancer. Four are close friends, and three are family, my sister, cousin and aunt, all on my mother's side.


----------



## Cully

Jason25 said:


> Do you know I wondered about the pillows, I thought to myself the other night that these pillows are becoming kind of flat and could do with some new ones lol. I'm going to buy a new set today and try them. I have another head ache this morning lol.


The type of pillow that's best depends on whether you sleep on you back or side, and you probably only need just one for actually sleeping. People often use 2 and end up with a crick in the neck. 
I've had years of neck trouble on and off and probably tried every type of pillow known to man. 
I'm a side sleeper and find the best sort is one which tucks into the angle between my head and shoulder is most comfortable. That's just me though.
Good luck finding one that suits you.


----------



## catz4m8z

Its too cold! Ive just had to turn my freezer back on coz it shut off and started defrosted as my kitchen is too cold for the thermostat...happens everytime the temp get to around the 0 to minus degree stage. Most of my house is pretty much freezing.


----------



## Jason25

Cully said:


> The type of pillow that's best depends on whether you sleep on you back or side, and you probably only need just one for actually sleeping. People often use 2 and end up with a crick in the neck.
> I've had years of neck trouble on and off and probably tried every type of pillow known to man.
> I'm a side sleeper and find the best sort is one which tucks into the angle between my head and shoulder is most comfortable. That's just me though.
> Good luck finding one that suits you.


Yes I'm a side sleeper as well, head on pillow with arm under the pillow. I have 6 pillows on the bed but sleep with one, like you too many and your head goes in a weird position and you end up with a bad neck lol. I've been and got 2 from Tescos so I'll see how I get on with them thanks


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> Thank you! We've been friends since we were nine years old - in girl scouts together. That's 51 years! I am blessed to have two such friends.
> 
> Her genetic testing has revealed that she is very high risk for a recurrence after this, so she is opting for the double mastectomy. She is staying as positive as she can but is having the most difficult time with isolation.She likes to have people around her, always busy doing some group activity. Even during lockdown last year she continued to socialize and see her friends. Now she's confined to the house and her husband, and he is working from home to keep himself from being exposed as well.
> 
> Breast cancer is more than a petty annoyance, but it seems with the advances in technology more and more people are being diagnosed (and saved!). I now have 7 women who are close to me who have or have had breast cancer. Four are close friends, and three are family, my sister, cousin and aunt, all on my mother's side.


THey are lovely hats ! I used to have an on-line knitwear shop and loved some of the things I made too much to sell,needless to say I never made a profit !


----------



## Siskin

I’ve always slept on my side, but since I’ve had the leg op I mainly sleep on my back with a pillow under my knees. I do need to find a suitable pillow for a back sleeper, I do like to feel pillows for the right consistency to make sure they are not too hard or too soft.
Not had too much on the way of neck ache, but my lower back is awful at the moment


----------



## margy

I'm finding product reviews annoying. I've just ordered a new washer. It's the same make as my old one mainly because there's a trade in offer on at the moment but also my old one is around 13yrs and never had a problem with it. I'm only replacing it because the foot snapped of it when I moved it and it's getting noisy so probably ready to go off. New one has a bigger drum. On reading the reviews one person said lovely sturdy machine good door then the next person said build could be better flimsy door handle! Who do you believe?


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Annoyed that I have to walk to work tonight. Normally walking doesnt bother me as its only about a mile but its snowy and icy and I have to walk up a gigantic hill that is steep enough to need handrails and is closed to traffic in icy conditions coz all the cars wind up sliding into the houses at the bottom.
> Really dont want to fall over and hurt any of my important bits.... (and they are all important bits!).


Stay safe! You can really hurt yourself. x


----------



## lorilu

Gah. Half a cart of groceries, over $200. Granted, I bought meat (organic non-GMO Project Verified chicken for Mazy cat) but still. I almost gagged when I looked at the tally. And that was after the coupons, too. How will people feed their families? I'm just me and the cats. Every time I go to the store, the tally is higher.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Losing my grip.

I changed broadband supplier for a much cheaper deal (win!) and now I can’t get any of my smart devices to work (LOSE); I’m a bit of an ‘Alexa’ freak so I’ve got (had) table lamps on voice control, an Echo Dot downstairs (working now after about 2 hours of fiddling) and an Echo Spot upstairs which says it’s ‘offline’. I’ve spent hours of my life trying to get them to work with the new router.

Doing. My. Head. In.


----------



## lorilu

Linda Weasel said:


> Losing my grip.
> 
> I changed broadband supplier for a much cheaper deal (win!) and now I can't get any of my smart devices to work (LOSE); I'm a bit of an 'Alexa' freak so I've got (had) table lamps on voice control, an Echo Dot downstairs (working now after about 2 hours of fiddling) and an Echo Spot upstairs which says it's 'offline'. I've spent hours of my life trying to get them to work with the new router.
> 
> Doing. My. Head. In.


Does my head in just reading about it. My tech skills are limited to my lap top computer. As long as everything works the way it is supposed to I can manage.

I put off refreshing my browser for weeks, and it got slower and slower, because I hate having to reset things. I finally did it today. That was enough tech stress to last me months lol.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I'm getting 6-7 emails a day telling me that my cyber security has lapsed. Aaaaggghhh!:Banghead


----------



## tabelmabel

Weirdly, just yesterday i had junk emails arrive in my primary mail box. That has never, ever happened before. So one from dunelm headed "hello, stranger, we havent seen you for a while"

Well, i bought one pair of curtains from dunelm last october online so im hardly a long lost friend of the store.


And another from Roseland Furniture. Just an ad.


That will become annoying if it starts to happen every day.


----------



## Arny

People using our bin for their rubbish.
We have to put our wheelie bin at the bottom of the road as access for the bin men is continuedly blocked by parked cars.
Our collection was missed, supposedly due to the weather, and now our bin is overflowing with someone's else's rubbish. 
Its a recycling bin and they've put in a bag full of hoover dust among other things.
Now I have to go through what isn't actually recyclable and there being no room for the rest of our stuff when the bin men invariably only come back for the recycling in a fortnights time at the next scheduled collection (they never seem to come back for missed bins like they're meant to).


----------



## lorilu

Arny said:


> People using our bin for their rubbish.
> We have to put our wheelie bin at the bottom of the road as access for the bin men is continuedly blocked by parked cars.
> Our collection was missed, supposedly due to the weather, and now our bin is overflowing with someone's else's rubbish.
> Its a recycling bin and they've put in a bag full of hoover dust among other things.
> Now I have to go through what isn't actually recyclable and there being no room for the rest of our stuff when the bin men invariably only come back for the recycling in a fortnights time at the next scheduled collection (they never seem to come back for missed bins like they're meant to).


Ugh! That's horrible! People are such jerks!


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> I've had confirmation that it is the woman I thought it was.
> 
> I was on the way back home with the girls when her downstairs neighbour (so two doors down from me) asked me if I heard the noise this woman makes. I said I did. She's even more annoyed by it than I am, and apparently is kept awake all night because of it. Called it ridiculous and wondered why they ever moved her in there. I found myself defending this woman, then wondering why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst it's bad for me, at least I'm not being kept awake all night by it. . .


Update:

One of my neighbours collared her carer on her way to this woman's house. She had no idea what was going on. She's just been round with her, apologising and saying it won't happen again.

Hopefully that's the matter closed.


----------



## lullabydream

LinznMilly said:


> Update:
> 
> One of my neighbours collared her carer on her way to this woman's house. She had no idea what was going on. She's just been round with her, apologising and saying it won't happen again.
> 
> Hopefully that's the matter closed.


Hope so. Your story reminds me slightly of my friends, sister's neighbour she once had. I have no idea to this day what mental health problem he had, but in the evening he used to whine and howl like a banshee. He knew he did it, he would apologise but said he just couldn't help himself. He seemed a genuine down to earth bloke, that you needed to hear it to believe it. Suffice to say, my friend's sister didn't live in that property for that long.


----------



## LinznMilly

lullabydream said:


> Hope so. Your story reminds me slightly of my friends, sister's neighbour she once had. I have no idea to this day what mental health problem he had, but in the evening he used to whine and howl like a banshee. He knew he did it, he would apologise but said he just couldn't help himself. He seemed a genuine down to earth bloke, that you needed to hear it to believe it. Suffice to say, my friend's sister didn't live in that property for that long.


I understand why.

I love my flat, but lately I'm teetering on the edge of wanting to move too. This is the latest in an ever increasing list of straws to be added to the camel's back.

The carer said it's because the woman's bored.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We have a neighbour who moved in last year.

The chap spends practically every waking hour using power tools in the garden .... sawing, sanding, drilling, etc.

The dog barks incessantly every time it goes out in the garden ... from as early as 0500 to as late as midnight ... sometimes out every half hour. It’s also a pita off lead over the park.

Summer is going to be fun! 

I keep hoping the closer neighbours will get hacked off enough to do something about it.


----------



## lullabydream

LinznMilly said:


> I understand why.
> 
> I love my flat, but lately I'm teetering on the edge of wanting to move too. This is the latest in an ever increasing list of straws to be added to the camel's back.
> 
> The carer said it's because the woman's bored.


The woman is bored. Hmmmm weird one that!


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> We have a neighbour who moved in last year.
> 
> The chap spends practically every waking hour using power tools in the garden .... sawing, sanding, drilling, etc.
> 
> The dog barks incessantly every time it goes out in the garden ... from as early as 0500 to as late as midnight ... sometimes out every half hour. It's also a pita off lead over the park.
> 
> Summer is going to be fun!
> 
> I keep hoping the closer neighbours will get hacked off enough to do something about it.


Keep a diary of the noise. It's difficult when someone is using power tools as it's seen as "reasonable noise", but if he starts too early, it's illegal. The dog barking is different, however, that is considered a nuisance.

I hate noise. I don't mind people having music on in their garden, but one of our neighbours has it on VERY loud and it's banging, base-heavy noise. I have my music on in my garden, but have it on quiet, but if they put theirs on, they have it so loud I have to turn mine off. And they're FIVE houses away! It's just SO f****ng RUDE!!!


----------



## Jason25

When you yawn and your lower jaw goes into spasm causing an intense cramp feeling. All my teeth start throbbing :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Keep a diary of the noise. It's difficult when someone is using power tools as it's seen as "reasonable noise", but if he starts too early, it's illegal. The dog barking is different, however, that is considered a nuisance.
> 
> I hate noise. I don't mind people having music on in their garden, but one of our neighbours has it on VERY loud and it's banging, base-heavy noise. I have my music on in my garden, but have it on quiet, but if they put theirs on, they have it so loud I have to turn mine off. And they're FIVE houses away! It's just SO f****ng RUDE!!!


I lived next door to nightmare neighbours before which became unbearable and had to do all that record keeping, even had sound recording equipment from Environmental Health - eventually, the neighbours, being council tenants, swapped properties with my current (lovely) neighbours (who had noisy neighbours too) so problem solved and their noise wouldn't be such an issue there.

I really don't want to go official with this lot as I want to sell up and move in the not too distant future and that could jeopardise a sale.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Jason25 said:


> When you yawn and your lower jaw goes into spasm causing an intense cramp feeling. All my teeth start throbbing :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty has anyone else experienced this?


That sounds unpleasant! 
I dont have that but if I yawn or even eat anything my left jaw hinge constantly pops and clicks out of place. Its TMJ, but one time it got so bad all the muscles got tight and felt like they were going to snap anytime I moved my jaw. For a week I had to ice it and do exercises and I couldn't open my mouth much or chew food. My partner probably enjoyed the peace and quiet, I couldn't talk much


----------



## ForestWomble

The new oral B advert.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I have trouble walking and use a stick to get across the room then I can always touch door frames or furniture to get round the rest of the bungalow I have to use my right hand for my stick. This morning I lost my balance put my right hand out to save myself and bent it back (ouch) now it's swollen and it hurts to use my stick. Why do we do these silly things to ourselves.


----------



## margy

Oh dear hope the swelling goes down soon.We automatically put our hands out to save ourselves, it could have been worse if you'd fallen.Take it easy in the meantime.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> I have trouble walking and use a stick to get across the room then I can always touch door frames or furniture to get round the rest of the bungalow I have to use my right hand for my stick. This morning I lost my balance put my right hand out to save myself and bent it back (ouch) now it's swollen and it hurts to use my stick. Why do we do these silly things to ourselves.


Oooh sounds painful.
Rest
Ice
Compression 
Elevation
That's what I learned in 1st aid.
Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> Oh dear hope the swelling goes down soon.We automatically put our hands out to save ourselves, it could have been worse if you'd fallen.Take it easy in the meantime.





Beth78 said:


> Oooh sounds painful.
> Rest
> Ice
> Compression
> Elevation
> That's what I learned in 1st aid.
> Hope it heals quickly.


Thank you, I've been given orders not to do anything for the next few days, so no more cooking or washing up, so there is a plus side to it.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> I have trouble walking and use a stick to get across the room then I can always touch door frames or furniture to get round the rest of the bungalow I have to use my right hand for my stick. This morning I lost my balance put my right hand out to save myself and bent it back (ouch) now it's swollen and it hurts to use my stick. Why do we do these silly things to ourselves.


I don't know and I always get angry with myself when I hurt myself. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Just to tag on to the mis pronunciation... I have a very uncommon surname, Wigzell (is there anyone who's heard this name before?) . I always have to spell it out for people too. Anyway my main annoyance is I get is it prononced zull or zell. And yes fair enough if they can't see how its spelt but most of the time i get this when someone has seen my name written out. It doesn't have a u in it :Hilarious. Accent i suppose plays a part too. 

My first name is Devon, I get people asking how to pronounce this too or pronouncing it wrong. I'm just thinking have you never heard of the county before!


----------



## Beth78

I miss my little flat.
Way before lockdown I suffered a psychotic breakdown which lost me my job and my flat.
I'm now living with my family of 5.
I miss the peace and quiet and the neatness of my flat so much.
I miss shopping for 1, eating for one and no noise.
One day I hope to live by myself again but it seems so far away.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> I miss my little flat.
> Way before lockdown I suffered a psychotic breakdown which lost me my job and my flat.
> I'm now living with my family of 5.
> I miss the peace and quiet and the neatness of my flat so much.
> I miss shopping for 1, eating for one and no noise.
> One day I hope to live by myself again but it seems so far away.


I don't think that's a petty thing at all you have the right to feel down about this. Hopefully the future will be bright for you it is important to have a space of ones own.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Beth78 said:


> I miss my little flat.
> Way before lockdown I suffered a psychotic breakdown which lost me my job and my flat.
> I'm now living with my family of 5.
> I miss the peace and quiet and the neatness of my flat so much.
> I miss shopping for 1, eating for one and no noise.
> One day I hope to live by myself again but it seems so far away.


Sorry to hear that . Its hard living with other people, having to follow others house rules etc. I live with one of my best friends, tbh I would like to live alone at some point as I like my own space. We moved in together a couple years ago to make living costs cheaper mainly. We do get along really well however and haven't managed to fall out yet so its not all bad. I would hate having to move back in with my mum/step dad however, much as I love them. Fingers crossed for you that you find another place .


----------



## Beth78

Boxerluver30 said:


> Sorry to hear that . Its hard living with other people, having to follow others house rules etc. I live with one of my best friends, tbh I would like to live alone at some point as I like my own space. We moved in together a couple years ago to make living costs cheaper mainly. We do get along really well however and haven't managed to fall out yet so its not all bad. I would hate having to move back in with my mum/step dad however, much as I love them. Fingers crossed for you that you find another place .


Thank you, it's going to be getting another job that will be hard. I need to volunteer before applying for a job but volunteer work is hard to come by at the moment.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Did any one watch Joanna Lumley on TV last night, I hope I'm wrong but in one clip when she was with the Druids was she wearing a Fur Coat.


----------



## ebonycat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Did any one watch Joanna Lumley on TV last night, I hope I'm wrong but in one clip when she was with the Druids was she wearing a Fur Coat.


I didn't watch it but I very much doubt Joanna Lumley was wearing fur.
She's been an antifur protester for over 40 years.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ebonycat said:


> I didn't watch it but I very much doubt Joanna Lumley was wearing fur.
> She's been an antifur protester for over 40 years.


That's what I thought but it really looked like fur not fake fur.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ebonycat said:


> I didn't watch it but I very much doubt Joanna Lumley was wearing fur.
> She's been an antifur protester for over 40 years.


That's what I thought that's why I was surprised when I saw it.

Just googled it, it was fake but it's good fake, she should have more sense.


----------



## Jackie C

Beth78 said:


> I miss my little flat.
> Way before lockdown I suffered a psychotic breakdown which lost me my job and my flat.
> I'm now living with my family of 5.
> I miss the peace and quiet and the neatness of my flat so much.
> I miss shopping for 1, eating for one and no noise.
> One day I hope to live by myself again but it seems so far away.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you start to feel better soon and can get your life back on track. I must be so hard living with five other people, living by other people's house rules and life patterns after being used to the peace and quiet. I know that back before Covid, I enjoyed going away and staying with friends, but after even a day, I want peace & quiet and my own space, even just for a couple of hours, just to recharge. Staying for extended periods of time would be difficult. We have no kids by choice, so it's just me, my OH and the cat, and that's how I like it. 
I hope you can manage to try and stay positive and optimistic about the future.


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> Aw thanks all. The second hat is just as beautiful as the first but colors more suited to my friend's taste. Yes I will post pics of them.
> 
> The more earthy tones is mine. Those are my colors. My living room is the same color as my hat lol. I chose the floppy brim style because it is so warm and cozy on the neck! Plus it is an attractive style worn. And I love the little flower.


 What a gifted friend you have; is that knitting or crochet (I love the brighter of the two especially)?


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> What a gifted friend you have; is that knitting or crochet (I love the brighter of the two especially)?


I've been told it's crochet by someone else I sent the pictures to. I never thought to ask the one who did the work. . I wouldn't know the difference, or care. 

My friend liked the colors too and sent me a picture of herself wearing it. Her hair will be gone pretty soon, probably by the end of this week and it's cold here, so the hat will keep her cozy and warm.


----------



## ebonycat

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's what I thought that's why I was surprised when I saw it.
> 
> Just googled it, it was fake but it's good fake, she should have more sense.


I did read a few tweets on Twitter today asking if it was real fur. To which a few people said the same thing that I said to you this morning.
I think the way Joanna Lumley & many others see it, if you like the look of furry coats, you don't NEED to wear REAL fur, there's plenty of great looking fake fur out there.


----------



## Summercat

Some faux fur looks like real fur because it is.
Watch for items made in China in particular with 'fake fur'. Often it is from dogs, raccoon dogs or other animals.
Particularly when 'faux' fur is used as a trim it is real fur.


----------



## ebonycat

Yes unfortunately @Summercat is right, there's a lot of clothing stores selling real fur as faux fur.

Even some stores in the uk have been exposed selling real fur, 'mislabelled' as faux.
Over the last 30 plus years there's been a number of undercover reports of quite a few stores doing this.

As @Summercat said the 'faux fur' is actually real fur from raccoon dogs, even from rabbit & fox.

Fur farming was banned in the uk around 2000, but we can legally still buy it into the uk & as horrible as it is (& it's truly the most upsetting, inhumane thing it see. I was in secondary school when I first watched a report about fur farming. So late 1980/ early 1990''s) it's actually 'cheaper' for the suppliers to supply real fur than it is to make faux fur.
China is the main supplier of this fur., they supply it all over the world very cheaply.

China has no animal welfare legislation's.


----------



## Jackie C

ebonycat said:


> Yes unfortunately @Summercat is right, there's a lot of clothing stores selling real fur as faux fur.
> 
> Even some stores in the uk have been exposed selling real fur, 'mislabelled' as faux.
> Over the last 30 plus years there's been a number of undercover reports of quite a few stores doing this.
> 
> As @Summercat said the 'faux fur' is actually real fur from raccoon dogs, even from rabbit & fox.
> 
> Fur farming was banned in the uk around 2000, but we can legally still buy it into the uk & as horrible as it is (& it's truly the most upsetting, inhumane thing it see. I was in secondary school when I first watched a report about fur farming. So late 1980/ early 1990''s) it's actually 'cheaper' for the suppliers to supply real fur than it is to make faux fur.
> China is the main supplier of this fur., they supply it all over the world very cheaply.
> 
> China has no animal welfare legislation's.


I didn't know about the fake faux fur thing! That's awful!


----------



## Jackie C

Ugh. I'm starting nights tonight. I tried to go to bed late last night, which means I wake up/get up late to try and start to turn myself to night mode. However, it was only just after midnight that I went to bed, as I was very very tired, so then I woke at 8am this morning, and never really got back to sleep. This means I'll be awake for 24hrs by the time I finish work in morning.
So, I thought I would go for a nap this afternoon. However, literally as I was going upstairs for a nap, next door starting drilling. Great.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sunday lunch, I hate preparing and cooking it. It takes me so long now, peel the veg. sit down get my breath back then sort the meat out put the oven on sit down again, put the meat in and the potatoes on to boil, sit down again come back drain the potatoes and put in oven to roast, sit down again, then put the veg on, sit down again until the meat comes out to stand, then OH carves and I strain the veg. By the time it's already to eat I'm kn**ked and really don't want to eat anything,

Well that's today moan over.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sunday lunch, I hate preparing and cooking it. It takes me so long now, peel the veg. sit down get my breath back then sort the meat out put the oven on sit down again, put the meat in and the potatoes on to boil, sit down again come back drain the potatoes and put in oven to roast, sit down again, then put the veg on, sit down again until the meat comes out to stand, then OH carves and I strain the veg. By the time it's already to eat I'm kn**ked and really don't want to eat anything,
> 
> Well that's today moan over.


Doesn't your OH help with the preparation?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I rarely make a roast ... DS isn’t keen and OH and I aren’t bothered.

We had a full English brunch late morning ... just taken DS a sausage and egg sarnie after his bike ride ... we’re off for our walk now with a flask and will grab a cake while out 

No idea what we’ll all eat tonight but something easy .... maybe pasta?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Doesn't your OH help with the preparation?


He would If I let him, but he does so much more for me during the week, I just like feel as if I'm something for him.

He does do the washing up after for me.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sunday lunch, I hate preparing and cooking it. It takes me so long now, peel the veg. sit down get my breath back then sort the meat out put the oven on sit down again, put the meat in and the potatoes on to boil, sit down again come back drain the potatoes and put in oven to roast, sit down again, then put the veg on, sit down again until the meat comes out to stand, then OH carves and I strain the veg. By the time it's already to eat I'm kn**ked and really don't want to eat anything,
> 
> Well that's today moan over.


Time to change the tradition then. You could put all those ingredients into the crock pot, making a nice stew or soup. No peeling necessary and only one pot to clean.


----------



## Jackie C

Thursday nights pots are still there. It's Sunday. I've been on nights. I'm not touching them.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Time to change the tradition then. You could put all those ingredients into the crock pot, making a nice stew or soup. No peeling necessary and only one pot to clean.


Brisket of beef in the slow cooker is stunning.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> Time to change the tradition then. You could put all those ingredients into the crock pot, making a nice stew or soup. No peeling necessary and only one pot to clean.


We do have a stew every 4th Sunday then OH does do that, we do roast beef, chicken or pork then a stew, not in that order

But he does like a roast and I feel cooking one once a week and doing a meal he likes wont hurt me, i just like to moan about it


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> We do have a stew every 4th Sunday then OH does do that, we do roast beef, chicken or pork then a stew, not in that order
> 
> But he does like a roast and I feel cooking one once a week and doing a meal he likes wont hurt me, *i just like to moan about it*


Okay then, I get it! I was just worrying about you. XXX


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> Okay then, I get it! I was just worrying about you. XXX


Thank you X


----------



## lorilu

I have a friend in the middle of breast cancer treatment. The thing she is finding the most difficult is isolating. At first I promised her an e mail every day, but I just can't keep that up. So instead when I think of something I want to tell her I write it down, because if I don't I forget what it was.

Well, then when I finally sit down to write her a note, I have my list in front of me and I can't read half my scribbles.


----------



## Jaf

I have the teeniest, tiniest cut on my thumb. Can barely see it. My goodness but it hurts, sends pain down my arm!


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> I have the teeniest, tiniest cut on my thumb. Can barely see it. My goodness but it hurts, sends pain down my arm!


 Oooh yes those little skin cracks hurt! When I worked in human services I had them al winter long. My hands were always in water, I couldn't keep the lotion on. These days I only get one or two a winter thank goodness.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jaf said:


> I have the teeniest, tiniest cut on my thumb. Can barely see it. My goodness but it hurts, sends pain down my arm!


They do hurt and sometimes wont to bleeding, I remember how the small paper cuts use to hurt like hell.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> Time to change the tradition then. You could put all those ingredients into the crock pot, making a nice stew or soup. No peeling necessary and only one pot to clean.


You can even do a roast dinner in the slow cooker!


----------



## Siskin

I’ll occasionally do a roast dins and it goes something like this.
Get a chicken that is either ready to do in the bag or put it in a bag, shove in hot oven. From the freezer get out veg and mini roasties and cook at the relevant times. Make gravy using gravy granules. Serve. 
I can’t be bothered to prepare veg and make it as simple and easy as possible.

However what you really need is a lady in the village that is currently doing ready meals over the weekend until she is able to run her kitchen at the golf club again. Each week she will have a selection of ready prepared dishes including roast dinners with two choices of meat, and she delivers to the door. Meals can be kept for the next day or frozen. Last night we had beef goulash for OH and I had chicken Milanese, both were declared as really yummy.


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> You can even do a roast dinner in the slow cooker!


Gotta love a slow cooker! I have to admit Im quite lazy when it comes to roast dinners. I'll often wash and prep the veg in the morning (or the night before) so I dont have to bother with it later. I never peel stuff coz thats where all the best nutrients live...and as Ive said Im also lazy!LOL :Smug
Then just chuck everything in the oven to roast!

Annoyed with my neighbours today who felt that house music at full volume was appropriate up until 2am last night.:Shifty


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I have the teeniest, tiniest cut on my thumb. Can barely see it. My goodness but it hurts, sends pain down my arm!


Ouch! They really hurt. I didn't realise I had one the other day until I put some hand sanitiser on my hands. The alcohol soon found it:Inpain!!


----------



## margy

Does anyone else write down phone numbers only to find them later and wonder whose they are? Now I make sure I write a name next to them!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Does anyone else write down phone numbers only to find them later and wonder whose they are? Now I make sure I write a name next to them!


No but I write to do lists so cryptic I often don't know what I mean.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sunday lunch, I hate preparing and cooking it. It takes me so long now, peel the veg. sit down get my breath back then sort the meat out put the oven on sit down again, put the meat in and the potatoes on to boil, sit down again come back drain the potatoes and put in oven to roast, sit down again, then put the veg on, sit down again until the meat comes out to stand, then OH carves and I strain the veg. By the time it's already to eat I'm kn**ked and really don't want to eat anything,
> 
> Well that's today moan over.


Would a perching stool help? I loved mine, I think it would really help you.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> Would a perching stool help? I loved mine, I think it would really help you.


They gave me one when I came out of hospital but as I recovered from my stroke I sent it back wish I hadn't now.


----------



## catz4m8z

Finally tried that jalapeno chilli cheese that has been in the fridge since xmas (came as part of a cheese selection pack)......:Bored

:Bored
:Wideyed

:Jawdrop
:Vomit


abort!! abort!! OMfudgin'G!:Yuck

*goes off to get water...lots of water*:Shifty


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> Does anyone else write down phone numbers only to find them later and wonder whose they are? Now I make sure I write a name next to them!


All the time. So annoying.



Boxer123 said:


> No but I write to do lists so cryptic I often don't know what I mean.


 And yes. Grocery lists especially, and as I mentioned above, the list of things I want to remember to tell my friend.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> They gave me one when I came out of hospital but as I recovered from my stroke I sent it back wish I hadn't now.


They are not very expensive to buy, have a look on Amazon. I've bought one, the one that was supplied when I came out of hospital was very nice but I wanted to have a folding one as I only want to use it now and again depending what I am doing. It's not so much for my operated on leg, but my back which isn't so good now.


----------



## Cully

Boxer123 said:


> No but I write to do lists so cryptic I often don't know what I mean.


My worst thing is the address book. Nobody but me can find who they're looking for. 
My OH couldn't find our friend in there, either under Adam or Fraser. So I told him to look under G.
"Why G?"
"For G & T of course!"
"But he's a beer drinker!"
"I know, but his aftershave smells of G & T."
Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We have an annoying bleep coming something in our utility/OH's office, it's not a phone running down and most of the electrics are switched off, it's driving us mad we just can't find out where it's coming from. :Banghead


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have an annoying bleep coming something in our utility/OH's office, it's not a phone running down and most of the electrics are switched off, it's driving us mad we just can't find out where it's coming from. :Banghead


How annoying. We had that a few weeks ago when someone threw 'something' in one of the communal dustbins which continued to beep until the battery ran out.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have an annoying bleep coming something in our utility/OH's office, it's not a phone running down and most of the electrics are switched off, it's driving us mad we just can't find out where it's coming from. :Banghead


Fire alarm?


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> Fire alarm?


No..... checked them all.


----------



## lorilu

When you spend ten minutes combing the little black cat to remove loose fur (which she loves). Then you pull the accumulated fur out of the comb. It sticks to your fingers with static so you shake your fingers to get it off and it goes flying across the floor.

You know where this is going?

Little black cat pounces on the wad of fur, sucks it into her mouth and swallows it.

So much for combing off the loose fur.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> Fire alarm?


You are right........ it's was a very old battery one we put in a draw when we had the electric fitted years ago.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> You are right........ it's was a very old battery one we put in a draw when we had the electric fitted years ago.


Mystery solved


----------



## Cully

Carbon monoxide monitor? What battery operated stuff do you have that might beep to indicate low battery? Travel alarm clock? Have you got anything that beeps if you leave the door open i.e.microwave/fridge? Dog toy? Central heating thermostat? Car key fob?
EDIT: @ForestWomble beat me to it .


----------



## lorilu

Stomach bug. Every year around this time I get a stomach bug. Isn't that weird? Nausea and vomiting. Oh joy. And I wrenched my back yesterday when the first "omg I'm gonna throw up" feeling came over me. and I had to fling myself into the bathroom.

Gotta feed the cats then back to bed.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> When you spend ten minutes combing the little black cat to remove loose fur (which she loves). Then you pull the accumulated fur out of the comb. It sticks to your fingers with static so you shake your fingers to get it off and it goes flying across the floor.
> 
> You know where this is going?
> 
> Little black cat pounces on the wad of fur, sucks it into her mouth and swallows it.
> 
> So much for combing off the loose fur.


You just saved her the trouble of grooming herself that's all.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> Stomach bug. Every year around this time I get a stomach bug. Isn't that weird? Nausea and vomiting. Oh joy. And I wrenched my back yesterday when the first "omg I'm gonna throw up" feeling came over me. and I had to fling myself into the bathroom.
> 
> Gotta feed the cats then back to bed.


Very weird.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## ebonycat

lorilu said:


> Stomach bug. Every year around this time I get a stomach bug. Isn't that weird? Nausea and vomiting. Oh joy. And I wrenched my back yesterday when the first "omg I'm gonna throw up" feeling came over me. and I had to fling myself into the bathroom.
> 
> Gotta feed the cats then back to bed.


Wishing you feel better soon xx


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Very weird.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon





ebonycat said:


> Wishing you feel better soon xx


Thanks. I've had a nap and now attempting some clear chicken/bone broth (home made) I've just burned my tongue on it. Sigh.

It's the first sustenance I've had since Saturday night.

There must just be some virus that pops up around this time of year. I ALWAYS have this stomach bug third week in February. It's the oddest thing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> Thanks. I've had a nap and now attempting some clear chicken/bone broth (home made) I've just burned my tongue on it. Sigh.
> 
> It's the first sustenance I've had since Saturday night.
> 
> There must just be some virus that pops up around this time of year. I ALWAYS have this stomach bug third week in February. It's the oddest thing.


Apparently, this rears it's ugly head in the UK each winter ...

from Wikipedia

*Norovirus*, sometimes referred to as the *winter vomiting bug*, is the most common cause of gastroenteritis.[1][6]Infection is characterized by non-bloody diarrhea, vomiting, and stomach pain.[2][3] Fever or headaches may also occur.[2] Symptoms usually develop 12 to 48 hours after being exposed, and recovery typically occurs within 1 to 3 days.[2] Complications are uncommon, but may include dehydration, especially in the young, the old, and those with other health problems.[2]


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Apparently, this rears it's ugly head in the UK each winter ...
> 
> from Wikipedia
> 
> *Norovirus*, sometimes referred to as the *winter vomiting bug*, is the most common cause of gastroenteritis.[1][6]Infection is characterized by non-bloody diarrhea, vomiting, and stomach pain.[2][3] Fever or headaches may also occur.[2] Symptoms usually develop 12 to 48 hours after being exposed, and recovery typically occurs within 1 to 3 days.[2] Complications are uncommon, but may include dehydration, especially in the young, the old, and those with other health problems.[2]


Interesting. Of courser I'm in the US, but we probably have it here too. I always take a few days off in February because I am worn to exhaustion after tax collection (at work) and I know my resistance is lowered, but it doesn't make a difference, I still get sick.

The broth stayed down. I now feel hungry but I don't want to push it. I need liquids more than food at this point.


----------



## Calvine

Not really petty, but I hate it when I see something on a supermarket shelf which should be in the freezer or cold cabinet. Someone has thought they wanted it, changed their mind and dumped a pack of chicken breasts with the biscuits . . . Mr or Mrs No-time, their lives just too busy to spend 10 seconds putting it back where it came from. Staff seem not to notice it so there it is masquerading as a Jaffa cake for God knows how long.


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> Not really petty, but I hate it when I see something on a supermarket shelf which should be in the freezer or cold cabinet.


Agreed. I would also add people eating and drinking things before they have payed for them....you arent starving/dying of thirst. Wait til you are out of the shop!

Fell over this morning on my way home from work (witnessed by total stranger for extra embarrassment factor!LOL):Hilarious. Only plus side that as I was coming off a 12 hr shift and had been on my feet for most of it I was completely knackered, legs soooo tired, plus have painful cellulitis in toe at present which meant that as my ankle went over the rest of me just went 'ah f*** it!':Bored and I totally crumpled instantly saving me from a sprained ankle!:Wacky


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> Agreed. I would also add people eating and drinking things before they have payed for them....you arent starving/dying of thirst. Wait til you are out of the shop!


Liked for this. Sorry you fell over though.


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> Agreed. I would also add people eating and drinking things before they have payed for them


Oh yes: saw a mother hold up a manky banana skin and tell the cashier, ''An 'e's 'ad this'' - pointing to a small child sitting in the trolley. Not sure if they were sold by weight and the girl was meant to guess the weight of what he had eaten.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> Oh yes: saw a mother hold up a manky banana skin and tell the cashier, ''An 'e's 'ad this'' - pointing to a small child sitting in the trolley. Not sure if they were sold by weight and the girl was meant to guess the weight of what he had eaten.


That's outrageous..... and theft! 

I used to take a snack and drink from home for my son wherever we went and if we bought something for him in the supermarket it went in the trolley and we told him we had to pay for it first.

Some kids just get dragged up 

No doubt they'll drag their kids up the same too


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> That's outrageous..... and theft!
> 
> I used to take a snack and drink from home for my son wherever we went and if we bought something for him in the supermarket it went in the trolley and we told him we had to pay for it first.
> 
> Some kids just get dragged up
> 
> No doubt they'll drag their kids up the same too


 Totally! It's not as if the child had seen something on his level and thought he'd help himself. Mother had grabbed a banana, peeled it for him and given it to him as he sat in the trolley.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve seen them feeding grapes to their kids as they go round - by the time they get to checkout they’ll have a 50% discount!


----------



## Summercat

Lurcherlad said:


> I've seen them feeding grapes to their kids as they go round - by the time they get to checkout they'll have a 50% discount!


 I would never eat grapes without washing them first.... not just that they are eaten and as Calvine says, cannot then be weighed as a purchase but the chemicals sprayed on them the child is eating.


----------



## lorilu

As I was having my walk the other afternoon...I was deep in my enjoyment of the cold wind and setting sun, striding briskly along past a parked car. Out of the corner of my eye I saw a shape of a person in the window. I thought "there's a funny looking person". I strode on a few more paces before I stopped short....and realized that funny looking person was me, I'd seen my own reflection. Hahahaha!

I never think to look in the mirror, I just get bundled up and go. I do look kind of funny I guess. Not that there's anything wrong with that. In fact now that I think about it, I quite enjoy it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> I've seen them feeding grapes to their kids as they go round - by the time they get to checkout they'll have a 50% discount!


They can't do that at Sainsbury's all the grapes are in sealed packets with a barr code on, so if they are opened the barr code will still be there to be scanned.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I'm getting constant pop-ups on my lap-top urging me to download an ad blocker , far more intrusive than the ads themselves .:Banghead 
Oh,the irony !


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> I've seen them feeding grapes to their kids as they go round - by the time they get to checkout they'll have a 50% discount!


 You couldn't make it up, could you!


----------



## Happy Paws2

The pigeons hogging the bird table.


----------



## catz4m8z

Next door neighbours hanging over my fence causing the dogs to bark themselves sick. Then telling how adorable they are (whilst they are effectively swearing their t**s off at them in dog speak!). I have to admit I shouted at them and used all my worst swearwords just for neighbours benefit to hopefully make them think Im a wrong 'un and to avoid my fence in future!:Shifty


(also why was it 2 super posh sounding birds leaning over my fence when its a big Polish family that live there??)


----------



## Jackie C

I don't eat ready-meals very often, as I don't particularly like them, but I do from time to time.
What I don't get is when they have prawns in, and they're already cooked! There is one thing guaranteed to spoil a prawn, is for it to be reheated/blasted in a microwave. I had a prawn curry for lunch, and the prawns were chewy rubber. Some ready meals have raw prawns in, so it's not a health and safety thing. TBH, the whole thing wasn't that good, considering it was from Waitrose. It was rather naff and bland. Why do most supermarket curries smell and taste fake and processed? It's not as if the thing was 99p!! It was on offer, (I wouldn't have bought it otherwise), but it was still rubbish. 

Why do some supermarkets have meat that looked like it's been butchered by a blind 16yr old with a flick knife? I wish our local butcher was still open.


----------



## LinznMilly

_Gah_! The blasted neighbour is at it again! Howling the house down! She's been at it for well over an hour. :Banghead Downstairs is waiting for anti-social behaviour calling her back.

I can't even escape by walking the girls.  I'll have to put the TV on.

Rant over.


----------



## ForestWomble

LinznMilly said:


> _Gah_! The blasted neighbour is at it again! Howling the house down! She's been at it for well over an hour. :Banghead Downstairs is waiting for anti-social behaviour calling her back.
> 
> I can't even escape by walking the girls.  I'll have to put the TV on.
> 
> Rant over.


Sorry to hear this 
Hope she stops soon.


----------



## Jackie C

LinznMilly said:


> _Gah_! The blasted neighbour is at it again! Howling the house down! She's been at it for well over an hour. :Banghead Downstairs is waiting for anti-social behaviour calling her back.
> 
> I can't even escape by walking the girls.  I'll have to put the TV on.
> 
> Rant over.


Sounds awful. I hope it's resolved soon. x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Waking up while it’s still dark, thinking I’d had a good few hours sleep, to discover it’s only 0130! 

I fell asleep eventually, but woke again at 0440 

Gave up tossing and turning and went and made myself a coffee at 0530.

Jack wouldn’t come down for his early wee then .... he waited until I was snuggled back in bed to get me up so now I’m stood at the backdoor wrapped in a fleece at 0540 - pest!

Finally, both settled back in warm beds


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> *Waking up while it's still dark, thinking I'd had a good few hours sleep, to discover it's only 0130! *
> 
> I fell asleep eventually, but woke again at 0440
> 
> Gave up tossing and turning and went and made myself a coffee at 0530.
> 
> Jack wouldn't come down for his early wee then .... he waited until I was snuggled back in bed to get me up so now I'm stood at the backdoor wrapped in a fleece at 0540 - pest!
> 
> Finally, both settled back in warm beds


There's nothing worse, is there? Did you manage to get another few hours?

No self respecting lurcher would go wee-wee when you want them to go wee-wee! They have to wait for the single most inconvenient moment and then decide they need to go wee-wee.


----------



## Cully

Checking my Tesco order just prior to it being delivered and pleased they have my McCains Extra Chunky chips.
Finding they are not included with my order when delivered.
Then finding that Tesco do indeed have McCains Extra Chunky chips in the freezer cabinet when I check online 5 minutes after my delivery.
Happens time and time again.:Banghead


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> Checking my Tesco order just prior to it being delivered and pleased they have my McCains Extra Chunky chips.
> Finding they are not included with my order when delivered.
> Then finding that Tesco do indeed have McCains Extra Chunky chips in the freezer cabinet when I check online 5 minutes after my delivery.
> Happens time and time again.:Banghead


It's SO annoying. I think the staff just can't be bothered.
I order certain things in certain sizes for a reason. eg: I buy two 1l bottles of milk. I don't want one 2l because it will go off before I use it. I want 2 1l because it's fresh and will last. But Asda ALWAYS substitute it for 2l. Are they saying they don't have any 1l bottles? Really? I don't think so. Since ticking "no substitute", the last time, I got what I wanted.


----------



## Dave S

Don't you just wish Harry and Meghan would ride off into the sunset and never be heard from again, I mean, for a couple who want privacy they are not doing a very good job of it and now hanging out dirty washing with Oprah whilst the Royal family are more concerned about Prince Phillip is a bit in bad taste. 

I know it was recorded a while ago but she is acting like a spoilt bitch.

It would not surprise me if the bullying claims are true as well, lets not forget Harrys' immortal phrase "What Meghan wants, Meghan gets". 
I feel sorry for the Queen, she who has devoted her life to public service does not deserve to be treated with this disrespect. It is bad enough that she has had to sort out Andrew in the wake of the Maxwell affair and try to get a balance on the future of Harry and Meghan as well as remain committed to her state role.


----------



## Summercat

@Dave S 
What I find odd or cynical is that they could have gone off to live in the US with little fanfare and most of the population would have had no clue who they were. They could have had the private life they claim to have wanted. 
But instead they keep trading on the 'royal' connection to sell themselves. Constant publicity stunts and are trying to make a name for themselves as members of the royal family living in the US. 
As frankly, that is their only selling point (the connection to the royal family) they are going full steam ahead with it to make themselves known as royals.
From the Oprah interview to Harry riding about on a tourist bus in La having afternoon tea to build his profile.
If they didn't make such an effort to be public personalities, they could probably for years go about their day to day life, shopping, eating out etc with no one the wiser or at least the majority of the public clueless as to their identity.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> There's nothing worse, is there? Did you manage to get another few hours?
> 
> No self respecting lurcher would go wee-wee when you want them to go wee-wee! They have to wait for the single most inconvenient moment and then decide they need to go wee-wee.


Very similar to Dachshunds then!


----------



## Cully

Dave S said:


> Don't you just wish Harry and Meghan would ride off into the sunset and never be heard from again, I mean, for a couple who want privacy they are not doing a very good job of it
> It would not surprise me if the bullying claims are true as well, lets not forget Harrys' immortal phrase "What Meghan wants, Meghan gets".





Summercat said:


> @Dave S[/USER
> If they didn't make such an effort to be public personalities, they could probably for years go about their day to day life, shopping, eating out etc with no one the wiser or at least the majority of the public clueless as to their identity.




NOTE TO SELF: If I can't say anything nice then I won't say anything at all.;) :Bag


----------



## picaresque

@Dave S I was on their side when they first were engaged and then married as there was a lot of nastiness in the press and from certain royal obsessives who evidently saw Harry as 'their prince' and Meghan a scheming succubus. I don't entirely blame them for wanting to walk away (although it does seem like they want all of the privilege and none of the responsibility/non-glam royal roles like opening community centres in some provincial backwater) but they're coming across as totally tone deaf and divorced from reality now and I'd rather they just shut up and got on with it.


----------



## Jackie C

I don't care for any of the royal family at all. Harry and Meghan seem okay to me. Okay being the word.
The hypocrisy from the press is unbelievable. They love William and Kate, they can do no wrong. A classic example was when Kate was pregnant and holding her bump, the press said how lovely it all was. When Meghan did it, they criticised her. They constantly criticise them, yet William and Kate can do the same, and "we" love them for it. Piers Morgan seems obsessed with his hatred of Meghan.

Now they are criticising Meghan because she wore some earrings that the Saudi leader gave her as a wedding gift. Despite the queen giving the Saudi leader a warm welcome and the UK selling arms to Saudi, etc etc. But that's okay, right?

The bullying allegations? None of us know if it happened or not. If it did, it's certainly a horrible matter. But people seem to forget about the Paedo Ponce Prince Andrew and that he's wanted by the FBI.

Seems the BBC (and other MSM) are very good at spending time criticising H&M when there are far wider things in this country that are far more serious. The BBC is completely obsessed by the Royals and seem to use them to hide the Tories latest scandal.

However, H&M do need to walk away from it all. This is it, I don't even like them that much, but the royal family as an institution is what I seriously dislike.


----------



## Siskin

picaresque said:


> @Dave S I was on their side when they first were engaged and then married as there was a lot of nastiness in the press and from certain royal obsessives who evidently saw Harry as 'their prince' and Meghan a scheming succubus. I don't entirely blame them for wanting to walk away (although it does seem like they want all of the privilege and none of the responsibility/non-glam royal roles like opening community centres in some provincial backwater) but they're coming across as totally tone deaf and divorced from reality now and I'd rather they just shut up and got on with it.


I thought it was great that Harry was marrying a mixed race girl, I thought it would do the Royal family a lot of good and something for black and mixed race people to identify with. Somehow it seems to have gone completely pear shaped and I can't help but think that it was something Meghan had as a long term plan.
I've had enough of them now and wish the media would just ignore them.
I have heard from another and reliable source that Meghan was rude and unpleasant to royal staff members at Prince Charles's home in Gloucestershire


----------



## Lurcherlad

Tbh I suspect Harry has been unhappy for a long time ... defo with the Press but probably also with a lot of what goes on in the Firm (and went on in the past, especially with his mother).

Meghan coming along and their mutual interests, etc. has maybe now given him the support to back away from it for the most part and live his life.

They both come from broken and dysfunctional families after all.

As for them wanting a private life, so they can’t court a public life .... it seems to me they just wanted to have some control over it and avoid the gross invasion they were subjected to in private moments, as well as correct some of the lies and hate being bandied about.

Of course, when they at a public event or promoting a cause (even for their own benefit-they have to earn a living, after all) they are fair game but otherwise, they deserve some peace and privacy imo.

They are human beings, like the rest of us, after all.


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> They are human beings, like the rest of us, after all.


They may be but they were born with or given privileges that we will never achieve and they have abused it.


----------



## Nonnie

When a walking website gives directions for a new walk, but doesnt know left from right! Ended up miles away from where i wanted to be.


----------



## SbanR

Nonnie said:


> When a walking website gives directions for a new walk, but doesnt know left from right! Ended up miles away from where i wanted to be.


But you got your exercise in


----------



## Nonnie

SbanR said:


> But you got your exercise in


Well yes, but it was a 6 mile walk there, the route was supposed to be just over another 6 miles, and then another 6 miles back. The wrong route added an extra 8 miles!


----------



## Cully

Had a scooter ride this morning to see what the state is of the path I have to take to get to Tesco.
Well that's put a stop to any plans I had to doing any in store shopping. The path is strewn with broken twigs etc so a huge risk for getting punctures. I'm not a happy bunny.


----------



## Jackie C

Nonnie said:


> Well yes, but it was a 6 mile walk there, the route was supposed to be just over another 6 miles, and then another 6 miles back. The wrong route added an extra 8 miles!


Ouch!



Cully said:


> Had a scooter ride this morning to see what the state is of the path I have to take to get to Tesco.
> Well that's put a stop to any plans I had to doing any in store shopping. The path is strewn with broken twigs etc so a huge risk for getting punctures. I'm not a happy bunny.


That's terrible, sorry to hear that.


----------



## JANICE199

Dave S said:


> They may be but they were born with or given privileges that we will never achieve and they have abused it.


*People can't help what kind of life they were born into.*


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> Ouch!
> 
> That's terrible, sorry to hear that.


Thanks Jackie, I've put in a report to the local council but am doubtful it will make any difference.
Unfortunately it's an ongoing problem. They DO have a street cleaner who used to come and gave it a brush every few weeks but it needs sweeping every time the wind blows to be of any use.
Maybe I should send them the £60 a time bill for each repair caused by thorny twigs on that path over the years.


----------



## Beth78

Cully said:


> Thanks Jackie, I've put in a report to the local council but am doubtful it will make any difference.
> Unfortunately it's an ongoing problem. They DO have a street cleaner who used to come and gave it a brush every few weeks but it needs sweeping every time the wind blows to be of any use.
> Maybe I should send them the £60 a time bill for each repair caused by thorny twigs on that path over the years.


Just attatch a broom onto your scooter and turn it into a street cleaner 
Stupid idea but difficult times call for silly measures, must be really annoying to be trapped like that.

I remember walking up the road after walking the dog with a dust pan and brush to clean up after some drunk idiots smashed glass.
Haven't seen a street cleaner here for years.


----------



## Cully

Beth78 said:


> Just attatch a broom onto your scooter and turn it into a street cleaner
> Stupid idea but difficult times call for silly measures, must be really annoying to be trapped like that.
> 
> I remember walking up the road after walking the dog with a dust pan and brush to clean up after some drunk idiots smashed glass.
> Haven't seen a street cleaner here for years.


I actually did that once. I was so fed up of twig dodging I took a broom out with me but found it was hard going getting on and off my scooter every couple if yards. And why should I have to do it??


----------



## SbanR

Looking for an item on Amazon, finding it at one price but when clicking on it it comes through at a much higher price:Bored
Happens too often!:Muted


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Just attatch a broom onto your scooter and turn it into a street cleaner
> Stupid idea but difficult times call for silly measures, must be really annoying to be trapped like that.
> 
> I remember walking up the road after walking the dog with a dust pan and brush to clean up after some drunk idiots smashed glass.
> Haven't seen a street cleaner here for years.


Our streets are always worst after the bin men have been to collect the rubbish ....


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Our streets are always worst after the bin men have been to collect the rubbish ....


You need the lovely man in our village that goes round the village with a plastic sack and a litter picker when he does his exercise most days


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> You need the lovely man in our village that goes round the village with a plastic sack and a litter picker when he does his exercise most days


I do that over the field at the back and the lanes ... be nice if someone else did the estate


----------



## lorilu

The food bully is at it again. She wants to 'have a lunch' to "celebrate" the culmination of a project that she's been pushing for since last year, a project she has neglected all other work to accomplish, a project that, even when it came to the final grunt work, she couldn't leave it alone and gummed up the works and made every step tedious and twice as labor intensive as it needed to be.

So now we're to celebrate and I'm to tell her what I want for lunch when she orders out. I said I don't want anything. She pushed, oh you can have this or this or this.

I said don't you know me by now? I don't like anyone else's food except my own. In addition I don't like to eat a heavy lunch, then I am useless for the rest of the day. I've told you all this before. I'll pass thanks.

This would not do and she continued to push for me to order food I don't want because it's a "celebration" and I worked so hard I "deserved it".

I stood my ground and said I didn't need a tip for doing my work.

She returns with this isn't a tip (it's now been going on for 10 minutes while I continued to try to do my work), it's just her way of showing appreciation. I assured her I feel appreciated, and I reiterated that I will not be ordering anything from the restaurant for lunch tomorrow.

The last time we had this argument, by the way, she showed up in the office with a box of cheerios for me. I pretended to laugh and took the cereal home. There is no win with her, she is a food bully.


----------



## lorilu

Food bully started right up again first thing yesterday morning. I had to say NO about 6 times before she went out to get the food at noon. When she came back it started up again because tomorrow (now today) is "dessert day" and she wanted to know what kind of ice cream I wanted or did I want some other kind of dessert. I said I didn't want anything. I said it three more times by the end of the day. I suppose I will have to say it a few more times this morning.

Apparently my comment about "I don't need a tip, I'm just doing my job" rankled because she felt the need to explain to me that her desire to feed everyone was "not a tip" because she did not see us as "servants". It was simply her way of saying thank you and she appreciates us. I said "your welcome and I assure you I feel appreciated". But no, she had to carry on for another 10 minutes about why it's so important to her to feed everyone.

Normally I am sympathetic, if not empathetic, to people who have special reasons for why they do things, being a bit quirky that way myself, but I am not going to be bullied about food. Well I am being bullied. I mean I am not going to be bullied into eating things I don't want to eat. This food bullying behavior has been going on for years. I refuse to give in to it.

She may tell herself it's all about those sentimental reasons she expounded on, feeding people, sharing meals, but really it's about control. She can't stand it that she can't control what I eat. Or refuse to eat.


----------



## Lurcherlad

OMG! The woman’s a nightmare.

I’m not sure I wouldn’t have fallen out with her by now ... being ignored would be preferable tbh


----------



## Calvine

Dave S said:


> as well as remain committed to her state role


At the age of 94, I honestly don't know how she does it. She is amazing; I hope Philip will be OK as it would be terrible if she lost him on top of all the other stress and upset she has recently had.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> OMG! The woman's a nightmare.


She does sound like a control freak. How awful. It would send me mad.


----------



## Dave S

.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> OMG! The woman's a nightmare.
> 
> I'm not sure I wouldn't have fallen out with her by now ... being ignored would be preferable tbh


Well she's my boss now, for the last 2 years, since my lovely boss moved on to greener pastures. And we share an office. It's very large, and there's a door she can close when she's on a meeting or whatever, but it is very trying. I suppose she finds me trying too, after all I refuse to eat when and what she thinks I should, and I mostly don't agree with her big changes she is planning to make in our department, especially because most of her ideas step on all the things I've worked so hard on all these years to make my job smooth running.



Calvine said:


> She does sound like a control freak. How awful. It would send me mad.


She does. I've worked very hard over the last year to developing coping skills, because I was just feeling so angry all the time. Staying positive at work is as exhausting as feeling stressed and angry, but at least it's..well positive. She isn't going to change, so I had to adjust. I've got 4 years and 8 months until retirement, I don't want to start over now.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Food bully started right up again first thing yesterday morning. I had to say NO about 6 times before she went out to get the food at noon. When she came back it started up again because tomorrow (now today) is "dessert day" and she wanted to know what kind of ice cream I wanted or did I want some other kind of dessert. I said I didn't want anything. I said it three more times by the end of the day. I suppose I will have to say it a few more times this morning.
> 
> Apparently my comment about "I don't need a tip, I'm just doing my job" rankled because she felt the need to explain to me that her desire to feed everyone was "not a tip" because she did not see us as "servants". It was simply her way of saying thank you and she appreciates us. I said "your welcome and I assure you I feel appreciated". But no, she had to carry on for another 10 minutes about why it's so important to her to feed everyone.
> 
> Normally I am sympathetic, if not empathetic, to people who have special reasons for why they do things, being a bit quirky that way myself, but I am not going to be bullied about food. Well I am being bullied. I mean I am not going to be bullied into eating things I don't want to eat. This food bullying behavior has been going on for years. I refuse to give in to it.
> 
> She may tell herself it's all about those sentimental reasons she expounded on, feeding people, sharing meals, but really it's about control. She can't stand it that she can't control what I eat. Or refuse to eat.


Is this the same women who you've spoken about before? Wasn't there an incident with a gluten-free cake or something?


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Is this the same women who you've spoken about before? Wasn't there an incident with a gluten-free cake or something?


Yep, she's the one. The gluten free cake wasn't me, but I posted about this person in the gluten free cake thread. And I was right, I was asked twice Wednesday morning what kind of ice cream I wanted, once by her and later she asked one of my coworkers to ask me. I stood my ground. I was also right that she showed up with a box of cheerios for me instead. I haven't remembered to take them home yet, which is probably driving her crazy lol.


----------



## margy

She sounds like Marie from every body loves Raymond. Always feeding people and being in control.


----------



## rona

lorilu said:


> I've got 4 years and 8 months until retirement,


It's going to feel like a lifetime..............

My pet peeve today is those,.... well you know it's OH , spread too much marg/butter on their toast or whatever and then wipe the residue back on the block, especially when it's covered in various types of crumbs


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> It's going to feel like a lifetime..............
> 
> My pet peeve today is those,.... well you know it's OH , spread too much marg/butter on their toast or whatever and then wipe the residue back on the block, especially when it's covered in various types of crumbs


Oh that would really drive me wild. Try doing like B&B proprietors; present him with his own little tub of butter!


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> Oh that would really drive me wild. Try doing like B&B proprietors; present him with his own little tub of butter!


I told him this morning, that is what I'm doing.
He was very poor when a child and was told to do this and it's something that's just ingrained and he can't change it even though he knows it's a bit gross


----------



## lorilu

rona said:


> It's going to feel like a lifetime..............
> 
> My pet peeve today is those,.... well you know it's OH , spread too much marg/butter on their toast or whatever and then wipe the residue back on the block, especially when it's covered in various types of crumbs


Yeah crumbs in the butter is annoying. I live alone so if there are crumbs in my butter I have no one to blame but myself.

As for the retirement..it's seems like it may go pretty fast when I think about other things I waited for and how long they took and the fact I survived it all. I was burned out in my old job after 15 years but it took me another 5 years to find something new and change careers. There were times I didn't think I could go on (I worked in human services for 20 + years 7 days a week nights and weekends, not to mention it didn't pay enough to live on so I had to work 2 or 3 other jobs to make ends meet and save). I lived 22 years in my old apartment and the last 5 years or so felt intolerable most of the time, but somehow I got through it and here I am in my own house and how awful my old apartment was all seems dream like now.

I'll get through this too. Character building, right?


----------



## Siskin

New members who snark at those who give a helpful and intelligent reply to posts that have given limited information.
Makes me wonder why any of us bother sometimes


----------



## JANICE199

Siskin said:


> New members who snark at those who give a helpful and intelligent reply to posts that have given limited information.
> Makes me wonder why any of us bother sometimes


*There is a flip side to that. How about members that don't have the patience to calmly talk new members through things. Sometimes taking your time ( not you ) to calmly explain things is the best way to teach people.*
*Classic example is this. Someone wants to breed their dog. Straight away people ask if they have had their dog health tested. Most newbies still think that a vet check is the same as health tested.*
*I hold my hands up, i was one of those that didn't know any better.*
*Jumping on newbies like this helps nobody. Because if nobody is willing to take the time and trouble to explain, the member leaves and god knows what happens.*


----------



## Siskin

JANICE199 said:


> *There is a flip side to that. How about members that don't have the patience to calmly talk new members through things. Sometimes taking your time ( not you ) to calmly explain things is the best way to teach people.*
> *Classic example is this. Someone wants to breed their dog. Straight away people ask if they have had their dog health tested. Most newbies still think that a vet check is the same as health tested.*
> *I hold my hands up, i was one of those that didn't know any better.*
> *Jumping on newbies like this helps nobody. Because if nobody is willing to take the time and trouble to explain, the member leaves and god knows what happens.*


Depends what you mean by jumping exactly.
The post I'm thinking of was not jumping on anyone at all, just explaining why something shouldn't be done and what the effect was and giving a comparison so that the op could fully understand. As the op had only given a small amount of info on the opening post it was difficult not to draw conclusions.
This happens so often that in beginning to wonder of everyone's skin has got thinner.


----------



## JANICE199

Siskin said:


> Depends what you mean by jumping exactly.
> The post I'm thinking of was not jumping on anyone at all, just explaining why something shouldn't be done and what the effect was and giving a comparison so that the op could fully understand. As the op had only given a small amount of info on the opening post it was difficult not to draw conclusions.
> This happens so often that in beginning to wonder of everyone's skin has got thinner.


*I wasn't thinking of any post in particular. Just something i have noticed over the years.*


----------



## margy

M&S pajama bottoms. Mine seem to shrink further up my legs every time I wash them!


----------



## rona

margy said:


> M&S pajama bottoms. Mine seem to shrink further up my legs every time I wash them!


That's not like M&S..........are you sure you aren't washing them too hot


----------



## margy

Maybe. 40 usually sometimes 30 depending what's washed with them. Am sitting here now having to keep pulling them down. I don't think Mark's are as good quality as they used to be unfortunately.


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> M&S pajama bottoms. Mine seem to shrink further up my legs every time I wash them!


I'm glad I'm not the only one, I have the same problem. When I tried to post a review about this happening Marks wouldn't allow it to be posted


----------



## Boxer123

The wind. It’s bad enough hairdressers have been closed for months but add in the wind it’s the perfect storm for my hair. I look like Worzal Gumige.


----------



## Siskin

Losing stuff is today’s gripe.

I’ve lost a really nice hairbrush a few weeks ago, hadn’t had it long. I cannot find it anywhere in the bedroom and just can’t understand where it’s gone, bed moved and everything.
Now OH has lost his mobile. He thinks he last had it a week ago. He’s searched through every pocket in all his clothes, searched the house including under the sofa and bed,
And searched in the cars. He’s wondering whether it fell out of a pocket when he was folding up the motorhome cover which is enormous and really awkward to fold up again so not looking forward to see if that’s what’s happened.
I think there is a sink hole somewhere in this house that stuff vanishes in to


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Losing stuff is today's gripe.
> 
> I've lost a really nice hairbrush a few weeks ago, hadn't had it long. I cannot find it anywhere in the bedroom and just can't understand where it's gone, bed moved and everything.
> Now OH has lost his mobile. He thinks he last had it a week ago. He's searched through every pocket in all his clothes, searched the house including under the sofa and bed,
> And searched in the cars. He's wondering whether it fell out of a pocket when he was folding up the motorhome cover which is enormous and really awkward to fold up again so not looking forward to see if that's what's happened.
> I think there is a sink hole somewhere in this house that stuff vanishes in to


A friend of ours lost phones, TV controls small items like that, then one day caught their Labrador burying a phone the flower bed.


----------



## SbanR

The strong gusting winds we've been having the past few days. Plays havoc with my WiFi connection:Bawling


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> A friend of ours lost phones, TV controls small items like that, then one day caught their Labrador burying a phone the flower bed.


Isla has a habit of moving the remote and OH's specs, but she just dumps them in the hallway, it's her protest about us going out and not taking her. She hasn't snaffled the phone at other times, but it could have been her, but she only leaves things in the hallway nowhere else.


----------



## lorilu

Nail trim day. My ears are still ringing from Queen Eva's screams. (she screams on principle, I am not hurting her in any way lol). Usually I do Mazy cat first, and while she hates it she just growls a bit and allows me to get it done. Today, I did it backwards because Queen Eva was already where I needed her to be so I took advantage of the moment, closed the door and got her done. Apparently the screaming inspired Mazy cat to make some loud noises of her own. Sheesh, I'll be deaf for a week lol.

Not only that Queen Eva will spend the rest of the day skulking around, ducking and avoiding me as if she thinks I'm going to do it again, even though she knows darn well once it's over it's over.


----------



## Kaleidoscope

Siskin said:


> Losing stuff is today's gripe.
> 
> I've lost a really nice hairbrush a few weeks ago, hadn't had it long. I cannot find it anywhere in the bedroom and just can't understand where it's gone, bed moved and everything.
> Now OH has lost his mobile. He thinks he last had it a week ago. He's searched through every pocket in all his clothes, searched the house including under the sofa and bed,
> And searched in the cars. He's wondering whether it fell out of a pocket when he was folding up the motorhome cover which is enormous and really awkward to fold up again so not looking forward to see if that's what's happened.
> I think there is a sink hole somewhere in this house that stuff vanishes in to


I'm forever losing my phone indoors or in the car so I just get OH to ring my number so I can locate where the ringing is coming from  Of course, this only works if the phone's battery isn't flat!


----------



## Siskin

Kaleidoscope said:


> I'm forever losing my phone indoors or in the car so I just get OH to ring my number so I can locate where the ringing is coming from  Of course, this only works if the phone's battery isn't flat!


Yes we've tried ringing it, either flat battery or it's switched off as it just goes to voice mail. So frustrating


----------



## margy

I lose things and then find them later when not looking for them!


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> I lose things and then find them later when not looking for them!


I found my hammer today! It's been missing for some time even though I have a drawer dedicated to frequently used tools, and am always careful to put them away. Had a friend over today, she hasn't been in my house since early November so I was showing her what I'd done to settle in since them and lo and behold, suddenly there it was on a shelf I walk past multiple times a day. Just sitting there in plain sight. Can't imagine how I missed it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I wish I could find the brush attachment for my vacuum .... OH took it off and laid it down somewhere and I can’t find it anywhere


----------



## lorilu

I have a beautiful cemetery across from my house with lots of grassy lanes to walk up and down. There is also a little neighborhood with side streets and low traffic. The gates to the cemetery are almost exactly across the road from my house.

I've been walking in this cemetery (and the little neighborhood) for years but of course before I bought my house I lived across town and had to drive to walk here.

The annoyance comes in because for the past year or so I can no longer walk on hard surfaces without having a lot of pain in my back and hips. The cemetery has been perfect, until they closed the main drive through gates for winter. The walk in gates are still open, but to get to them I have to walk about 10 minutes on pavement.

When the snow was deep, and then when it got icy, I was walking in the little neighborhood but couldn't walk long, because of the pain resulting. Now that the snow is gone I am thrilled to be able to walk in the cemetery again, but until they open the main gate near my house, I still have to go the round about way to the pedestrian gate, and so I am hurting before I ever get there.

Today I DROVE to the walk in gate. I felt like an idiot driving less than a mile, just to get to the walk-in to the cemetery but I was desperate for my walk!

Idiot or not, I have a feeling I will be doing it that way until they open the main gate and I can just walk across the street again.


----------



## O2.0

Multi level marketing schemes. 
If one more person messages me on FB asking me to host a party, if I want to join a book of the month club, want smelly stuff, stick-on nail color, or start drinking a pink drink, I may say something unkind and these are all nice people, just trying to make money. It's the companies I have an issue with, but seriously I thought people knew better by now!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Trying to phone my GP practice just to speak about a letter my Consultant should have send and find your 47 in the queue.


----------



## Calvine

Siskin said:


> New members who snark at those who give a helpful and intelligent reply to posts that have given limited information.


True: it's quite obvious that they just want someone to agree with what they have done or are going to do, then flounce off when no-one agrees with them. I also hate the ones, first-timers as often as not, who get maybe a dozen helpful replies - no criticism - and then disappear off radar without ever acknowledging or replying to any reply. They are normally the ones with the dramatic titles: ''Help! I think my cat is pregnant'' or ''Help! What is this on my dog's ear?''.


----------



## margy

I often wonder what happened when someone asks for advice, especially medical. Did they seek vet help etc.


----------



## Calvine

@margy

Cats leg is messed up | Pet Forums Community

^^ This is one that I was somewhat concerned about. ^^ I always imagine that if they had sought veterinary advice, they would come back and let us know.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just had a letter from my bank saying they are going to increase security by randomly asking for a code (sent to your mobile) for on line purchases. oh, but if you dont have a mobile they will be figuring something out for you later in the year! :Shifty:Banghead
They cant just email you a code?...seeing as how you have made an online purchase and therefore have an email address!?


I am so ****ing sick of being a nonperson just because I dont have a mobile phone!


----------



## ForestWomble

Today my petty annoyance is noise.

It's nice outside so neighbours are outside so can hear them talking and their dogs barking, plus we've had a lot of big vehicles coming down here, so we get the beeping noise of them reversing, work is going on next door so there is hammering and various other work related noises. 
Bungo won't settle and occasionally barks at any of the noises going on, a stern 'Enough' tends to stop him unless he's barking because of the neighbours dogs.

Feeling frazzled.


----------



## Siskin

Just had a message on our social media to say there’s to be an emergency closure of the road outside our house, no explanation why, there seems to be no reason why either from I can see. 
Very annoying as we have someone picking up little car to take it for a service and a Tesco delivery.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Just had a letter from my bank saying they are going to increase security by randomly asking for a code (sent to your mobile) for on line purchases. oh, but if you dont have a mobile they will be figuring something out for you later in the year! :Shifty:Banghead
> They cant just email you a code?...seeing as how you have made an online purchase and therefore have an email address!?
> 
> I am so ****ing sick of being a nonperson just because I dont have a mobile phone!


I am the same. I have one, but refuse to use it for random stuff like that, Certain family members have the number but have been warned to not bother trying to call or text because I never turn it on. It's for emergencies only.


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> Today my petty annoyance is noise.
> 
> It's nice outside so neighbours are outside so can hear them talking and their dogs barking, plus we've had a lot of big vehicles coming down here, so we get the beeping noise of them reversing, work is going on next door so there is hammering and various other work related noises.
> Bungo won't settle and occasionally barks at any of the noises going on, a stern 'Enough' tends to stop him unless he's barking because of the neighbours dogs.
> 
> Feeling frazzled.


Like you I just can't tolerate noise. @Lurcherlad has trouble with that too.


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> Just had a letter from my bank saying they are going to increase security by randomly asking for a code (sent to your mobile) for on line purchases. oh, but if you dont have a mobile they will be figuring something out for you later in the year! :Shifty:Banghead
> They cant just email you a code?...seeing as how you have made an online purchase and therefore have an email address!?
> 
> I am so ****ing sick of being a nonperson just because I dont have a mobile phone!


It's ridiculous . . . I have two neighbours who I know don't have mobiles. I remember writing to somewhere one time, maybe Virgin as I was tired of the ''press one if you want, press two if it's about etc''. I was so fed up that I wrote a letter and sent it recorded; received no reply so rang and after ages got thro' and asked why no reply to my letter. Their exact reply was: ''We don't expect people to write letters . . . '' I mean, God forbid that you put pen to paper (no wonder Royal Mail has closed so many post offices and is now upstairs in WH Smith). But yes, you positively have to have a mobile now, even GPs contact by text. You can get little tablets for toddlers.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Men who think I need their help to reverse into a parking spot in Sainsbury’s car park 

Standing in my spot, behind my car, in my way and gesticulating instructions.

Especially as, having waved him away, and parked perfectly straight all on my own, I see he’s parked like a complete tw*t at a ridiculous angle 

If anyone needed assistance, it was him!


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> Men who think I need their help to reverse into a parking spot


I always imagine that it's because it's his car that is parked in the next space and he thinks it will be demolished; but they surely wouldn't do it if it was a man reversing into the spot. And a woman would never do it at all, regardless of the sex of the driver.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I did watch a “woman of a certain age” trying to reverse into a space in the same car park one time.

She really had no clue and was going back and forth countless times using the wrong wheel lock (a bit like someone trying to reverse badly with a trailer IYKWIM) and getting closer to hitting the car on one side each time and getting more stressed each time.

Eventually, a man who was sitting in his own parked car nearby, walked over and offered to park it for her, which she accepted gratefully.

Fair enough in that situation ... he offered (and she clearly needed help) and she accepted.

(Hopefully, she gave up driving when she got home that day .... a danger on the road imo.). 

But the guy today had no cause to suspect I was incapable .... I’d literally just engaged reverse gear!

Maybe he panicked..... “a silly female in her husband’s great big Ford Kuga” .... a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> But the guy today had no cause to suspect I was incapable


Just assumed you were!


----------



## Calvine

Cleo38 said:


> Audi drivers


(Hides face.) But I have to admit I watch the police programmes and nearly every car (or driver) breaking the law or being chased as suspected of being stolen is an Audi. But while on the subject of driving, and not petty, but rather a pet hate: idiot cyclists who go out after dark without lights. I almost pulled out in front of one yesterday and the speed he was doing coming downhill was far more than the 20 mph speed limit we now have here. If I had pulled out another foot he'd have hit me and gone over the car - it was dark and it was raining. And then, feeling themselves to be the injured party, they give you the finger as they go past.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> I did watch a "woman of a certain age" trying to reverse into a space in the same car park one time.
> 
> She really had no clue and was going back and forth countless times using the wrong wheel lock (a bit like someone trying to reverse badly with a trailer IYKWIM) and getting closer to hitting the car on one side each time and getting more stressed each time.


Years ago when I was working one of the women who I worked with hated trying to park her car in the small works car park, she got to work an hour before work started so she could park her car and was one of the last to leave as the carpark would be nearly empty.


----------



## Happy Paws2

This morning OH open of the higher cupboard door and a box of Sea Salt Crystals fell out, salt everywhere, under the cook, even under the door into the living room :Banghead


----------



## mrs phas

Calvine said:


> apet hate: idiot cyclists who go out after dark without lights. I almost pulled out in front of one yesterday and the speed he was doing coming downhill was far more than the 20 mph speed limit we now have here. If I had pulled out another foot he'd have hit me and gone over the car - it was dark and it was raining. And then, feeling themselves to be the injured party, they give you the finger as they go past.


At one end of our road is a mini roundabout onto a main road ( our road is used as a rat run) the amount of cyclists I've nearly knocked over because they don't adhere to the give way to the right rule and will carry on riding, ignoring the roundabout altogether
Maybe it wouldn't annoy me so much, but, there's a shared cycle/pedestrian path (don't get me started on them) that was heavily campaigned for, running right beside the roundabout, that could be used all the way into town, meaning they could be completely safe from us evil polluting drivers


----------



## Calvine

mrs phas said:


> At one end of our road is a mini roundabout onto a main road ( our road is used as a rat run) the amount of cyclists I've nearly knocked over because they don't adhere to the give way to the right rule and will carry on riding, ignoring the roundabout altogether
> Maybe it wouldn't annoy me so much, but, there's a shared cycle/pedestrian path (don't get me started on them) that was heavily campaigned for, running right beside the roundabout, that could be used all the way into town, meaning they could be completely safe from us evil polluting drivers


Not to mention the ones on the pavement; and now we have the scooters too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

mrs phas said:


> At one end of our road is a mini roundabout onto a main road ( our road is used as a rat run) *the amount of cyclists I've nearly knocked over because they don't adhere to the give way to the right rule *and will carry on riding, ignoring the roundabout altogether
> Maybe it wouldn't annoy me so much, but, there's a shared cycle/pedestrian path (don't get me started on them) that was heavily campaigned for, running right beside the roundabout, that could be used all the way into town, meaning they could be completely safe from us evil polluting drivers


Don't get me started on cyclists, I'll never stop :Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> Not to mention the ones on the pavement; and now we have the scooters too.


The scooters are a real pain.

A lad came round the corner on the pavement the other day and had no intention of moving over so my friend and I (both 60+ and grey haired) had to step in the road to maintain social distancing.

I said "ok, we'll just get out of your way then son"!?

He just grunted .... I expected nothing less tbh 

Never any Police around to catch these little scumbags


----------



## margy

Alcohol free booze, I can't see the point.


----------



## mrs phas

margy said:


> Alcohol free booze, I can't see the point.


Been a lifeline for my friend, (or a crutch, depending on how kind one is being)who has, in the last eighteen months, given up drinking completely
she landed herself in a psych ward for 10 weeks, due to her litre of vodka, per night, addiction, how she functioned, worked and drove, without her sisters or I realising, let alone her customer facing employment 
To cut a long and very tragic story short, she now drinks only alcohol free, it must be either 0.05 or zero percent only, because she misses the taste 
And 
She's getting lots of counselling to help her move forward, happier in life and with herself
Shes even managed to stay safe, healthy and sober, during lockdown -despite stretching the idea of a bubble about as far as it could be stretched (not something I've agreed with, but, her life, her choices)


----------



## margy

Yes alcohol can be as deadly as drugs and yet is still legal.


----------



## Nicola234

Ads like this on fb disgust me, how can you learn to be a breeder in 1 day, it takes years of getting to know breeds, health tests, whelping, bringing up a litter, socialisation etc


----------



## LinznMilly

Was woken up at 1:25 (I didn't check the time until 1:30, bit I'd been awake a few minutes by that time) this morning by a neighbour's JRT barking frantically to be let in. 

He was still barking his head off when I dozed off. . . Over an hour later.  

And it looks like they've just let him out again. :Banghead

Luckily Milly and Honey ignored him and decided against joining in his midnight bark fest.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I haven’t noticed the neighbour’s dog barking in the garden so early for a couple of days ..... maybe someone else complained?


----------



## margy

House insurance is due and has gone up, so now having to go online searching for something cheaper. Might try Go Compare to save me some work.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Rent, water rates and poll tax has gone up, so has our pension but not enough to cover all the rises we have to pay.


----------



## catz4m8z

LinznMilly said:


> He was still barking his head off when I dozed off. . . Over an hour later.


wow, that is super annoying. It annoys me too when people let their dogs bark at all hours. My lot arent perfect which is why I make sure they arent left to bark and arent allowed out in the garden early mornings or late at night.

Although they did bark late last night. Hannah woke herself from a nightmare with an almighty bark.....Heidi panicked and started barking like crazy (what!? she was underneath the covers, anything could of been out there!!).:Hilarious

Am annoyed today by those algorithims on your pooter that choose ads. You spend a while looking something up to buy, buy the thing you want...then have to look at adverts for the thing you already bought for the next 3 months!


----------



## ForestWomble

Got an email nearly 4 hours ago telling me I had a plumber on his way with the parts to (hopefully) fix my boiler, still waiting.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Got an email nearly 4 hours ago telling me I had a plumber on his way with the parts to (hopefully) fix my boiler, still waiting.


I was just about to click on like then I read to the very end of your post and thought oh. Hope he turns up soon


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> I was just about to click on like then I read to the very end of your post and thought oh. Hope he turns up soon


Never turned up


----------



## lorilu

Hot weather in March. It's supposed to be winter. I don't like it when it's hot in March. The trees bud too early then all the buds freeze off when it gets cold again. They bud again, but it's not good for them. That's not the only reason of course, but a big part of it. It's just too hot and humid. It's March, it's supposed to be snowing!


----------



## lorilu

Oh and, a boss who never ever takes a day off, let alone goes on vacation. There's never any respite from her hovering presence. Ever. (add to the annoyance, helicopter boss)


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> Hot weather in March. It's supposed to be winter. I don't like it when it's hot in March. The trees bud too early then all the buds freeze off when it gets cold again. They bud again, but it's not good for them. That's not the only reason of course, but a big part of it. It's just too hot and humid. It's March, it's supposed to be snowing!


Where are you... March here has been cold and windy and we have had the birds water frozen more than once, we have seen the sun but it's still been bl**dy cold.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> Where are you... March here has been cold and windy and we have had the birds water frozen more than once, we have seen the sun but it's still been bl**dy cold.


Northeast US. Normally it's still winter here but every few years we get hot March. I like cold weather. Especially in the months it's supposed to be cold. It will be hot soon enough. I feel cheated! lol.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Waking up at 2am and not being able to get back to sleep until 5 or 6 am. I think I only managed 4 or 5 hrs sleep. I hate when that happens, though it doesnt help when the wind or a fox makes a wheelie bin crash to the floor at 4 am. Wide awake after that!


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> Where are you... March here has been cold and windy and we have had the birds water frozen more than once, we have seen the sun but it's still been bl**dy cold.


Quite nice here...had the back door open all day for the last couple of days. (Im in the SE though where it tends to be warmer).



HarlequinCat said:


> though it doesnt help when the wind or a fox makes a wheelie bin crash to the floor at 4 am. Wide awake after that!


Something woke me up trying to get into my locked cat flap at about 2am last night:Wideyed....I looked in the morning but there was no cat with concussion in the area!LOL

Annoyed to be told by a family member how everybody retired early and thats just normal. erm, no its not! You retired at 47? well, great for you but the rest of us are will be stuck in work hell til we are old and grey!:Shiftyrowning


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Got an email nearly 4 hours ago telling me I had a plumber on his way with the parts to (hopefully) fix my boiler, still waiting.


Hope he arrived eventually!

 Just saw he didn't. How maddening


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope he arrived eventually!
> 
> Just saw he didn't. *How maddening*


You can say that again! I had to contact them to find out what on earth was going on, told them how long this has been going on for, been promised someone will contact me with a new appointment.


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> Annoyed to be told by a family member how everybody retired early and thats just normal. erm, no its not! You retired at 47?


Where on earth does this happen?? In the UK????


----------



## margy

I used to think how lucky my mam was when she retired at 60, even though she didn't want to as she loved her job. 66 for me, that's another 4 years.


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> Waking up at 2am and not being able to get back to sleep until 5 or 6 am. I think I only managed 4 or 5 hrs sleep. I hate when that happens, though it doesnt help when the wind or a fox makes a wheelie bin crash to the floor at 4 am. Wide awake after that!


I can sympathize.

4 hours total is to me a "good" night's sleep. I feel lucky if I get it, even though it's never 4 hours straight. I usually operate on 2 or 3 hours of broken sleep over a 7 hour period. Often less.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> I can sympathize.
> 
> 4 hours total is to me a "good" night's sleep. I feel lucky if I get it, even though it's never 4 hours straight. I usually operate on 2 or 3 hours of broken sleep over a 7 hour period. Often less.


4 hours is about normal for me as well once I'm a wake I can't go back to sleep and I can't just lie in bed I have to get up, OH well I'm lucky if I see before 8.30am.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Short cycling jerseys or jackets on men in Lycra shorts .....


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> 4 hours is about normal for me as well once I'm a wake I can't go back to sleep and I can't just lie in bed I have to get up, OH well I'm lucky if I see before 8.30am.


I don't sleep four hours straight and then wake up. I sleep for five minutes or ten minutes or a half an hour at a time, wake up and then try again. All night long. If the bits total 4 hours by the entire period in bed, I feel lucky. It's much closer to 2 or 3 usually. Part of the issue is because my normal sleep pattern doesn't coincide with a normal working pattern. I get up at 5. My best deepest sleep, if I get any, happens between 4 and 7, but of course the alarm goes off before I've barely settled into it, on work days.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> I don't sleep four hours straight and then wake up. I sleep for five minutes or ten minutes or a half an hour at a time, wake up and then try again. All night long. If the bits total 4 hours by the entire period in bed, I feel lucky. It's much closer to 2 or 3 usually. Part of the issue is because my normal sleep pattern doesn't coincide with a normal working pattern. I get up at 5. My best deepest sleep, if I get any, happens between 4 and 7, but of course the alarm goes off before I've barely settled into it, on work days.


annoying when you have nights like that.


----------



## Beth78

Another insomniac here, just been downstairs to let the dog out so hoping for abit of sleep now


----------



## Happy Paws2

Still awake can't settle tonight...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Woke about an hour ago ... still awake and can’t switch the brain off and get back to sleep 

Now I’m wondering if my mobile had reset the time automatically .... is it 0504 or 0404?


----------



## HarlequinCat

Hope you all managed to get some sleep in the end 



Lurcherlad said:


> Woke about an hour ago ... still awake and can't switch the brain off and get back to sleep
> 
> Now I'm wondering if my mobile had reset the time automatically .... is it 0504 or 0404?


I usually keep waking up at 2am. Last night it was 3am and I was wondering the same!


----------



## Lurcherlad

HarlequinCat said:


> Hope you all managed to get some sleep in the end
> 
> I usually keep waking up at 2am. Last night it was 3am and I was wondering the same!


Sadly not ... got up with Jack around 0630 and made a coffee.


----------



## SbanR

Beth78 said:


> Another insomniac here, just been downstairs to let the dog out so hoping for abit of sleep now





Happy Paws2 said:


> Still awake can't settle tonight...


Try Pet Remedy plug-in in your bedroom. @lullabydream will vouch for it


----------



## Beth78

SbanR said:


> Try Pet Remedy plug-in in your bedroom. @lullabydream will vouch for it


For humans ? Interesting.


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Try Pet Remedy plug-in in your bedroom. @lullabydream will vouch for it


I am amazed!
Am having some brain problems but totally amazed.

@SusieRainbow can vouch for it too

See my thread in Cat Chat as there is a bit of a big but with it!


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> annoying when you have nights like that.


Every night. It's my life. I'm hoping it will go away when I retire and can revert to my natural circadian rhythm.


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> I am amazed!
> Am having some brain problems but totally amazed.
> 
> @SusieRainbow can vouch for it too
> 
> See my thread in Cat Chat as there is a bit of a big but with it!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
But isn't the hours of sleep worth it?


----------



## ForestWomble

All you people who feel sleepy with Pet remedy, it's the opposite in this house, it makes both B. and myself hyper!


----------



## catz4m8z

HarlequinCat said:


> I usually keep waking up at 2am


I mostly dont even bother trying to go to sleep until 2am!:Shy I def envy those people who can just fall asleep anywhere and just sleep right through the night. Although I think nearly 20yrs of nightshifts have totally screwed up my sleeping pattern!


----------



## margy

After a discussion with OH the other night about our favourite crisp flavours, I spotted a pkt of pickled onion crisps while in the newsagents. They were my favourite when I was young so bought some. I've just eaten them and what a disappointment! Nothing like how I remember them.


----------



## Happy Paws2

The cold.....I can't get warm this morning, I'm sat here in a think jumper, a snuggle blanket cuddling a warm wheat bag and heating on and I'm frozen.


----------



## margy

Try having a hot bath or soaking your feet in a bowl of hot water. I find these heat me up.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> The cold.....I can't get warm this morning, I'm sat here in a think jumper, a snuggle blanket cuddling a warm wheat bag and heating on and I'm frozen.


I sympathise. I'm permanently cold and no amount of layers keep me warm.
We're supposed to keep our environment well ventilated atm but we can't do that AND keep the heating on. Well, not if we want to be able to afford to eat too!!


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> The cold.....I can't get warm this morning, I'm sat here in a think jumper, a snuggle blanket cuddling a warm wheat bag and heating on and I'm frozen.


would highly recommend an Ooodie or Snuggie (v expensive giant double fleece lined hoodie). Ive been living in mine this winter and its let me keep the doors open and get some fresh air without freezing!
Although TBF the older I get the less the cold bothers me for some reason. Works out great in the winter but also means Im miserable during the summer as i cant take too much heat!

Im annoyed today with ****s at work and managements response to them. By ****s I mean patients who decide to smash up the ward, attack staff, set fire to bins, rob other patients, even punch random visitors in hospital corridors. Those ones who have strangled staff, broken their bones or tried to break down locked doors to get to them so they can beat them up!:Sour
(and I dont mean those who for some medical or psychological reason cant help their behaviour but those who have all their marbles but do it anyways!:Rage).
Apparently we have a zero tolerance policy to this kind of behaviour but its never enforced and the police will never bother to prosecute them either.
Just annoys me how the lack of consequences just reinforces some peoples beliefs that its ok for them to act like this.:Shifty


----------



## margy

My daughter worked in A&E years ago and met her husband there who was a policeman attending a dangerous patient. He threatened to punch my daughter. Mind you I think she would've punched him back had he carried that threat.


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> would highly recommend an Ooodie or Snuggie (v expensive giant double fleece lined hoodie). Ive been living in mine this winter and its let me keep the doors open and get some fresh air without freezing!
> Although TBF the older I get the less the cold bothers me for some reason. Works out great in the winter but also means Im miserable during the summer as i cant take too much heat!
> 
> Im annoyed today with ****s at work and managements response to them. By ****s I mean patients who decide to smash up the ward, attack staff, set fire to bins, rob other patients, even punch random visitors in hospital corridors. Those ones who have strangled staff, broken their bones or tried to break down locked doors to get to them so they can beat them up!:Sour
> (and I dont mean those who for some medical or psychological reason cant help their behaviour but those who have all their marbles but do it anyways!:Rage).
> Apparently we have a zero tolerance policy to this kind of behaviour but its never enforced and the police will never bother to prosecute them either.
> Just annoys me how the lack of consequences just reinforces some peoples beliefs that its ok for them to act like this.:Shifty


I shouldn't be shocked, but I am. I've had a bad experience with A&E lately, and yes, there have been times when I felt frustrated and grumpy by it all, but there's just no need for that kind of behaviour!

((Hugs))


----------



## lullabydream

When you can't remember if you have put moisturiser on after putting retinol on. It's definitely a must step. Hmmmph do I risk a zillion spots or a bright red face maybe in the morning.. Oh decisions, decisions!


----------



## Nonnie

Few things today:

Sun being forecast so i do a load of blanket washing. Sun barely came out, it drizzled a bit and nothing is dry.

Cooked some fish for Ned, now i cant get rid of the smell.

I have the same drink, in the same mug, in the same volume, microwaved for the same duration every evening. So why does it boil right over about 1 in 10 times?

Man bags. Not sure if its the name i object to or the actual article. Possibly both.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Nonnie said:


> Cooked some fish for Ned, now i cant get rid of the smell.
> 
> .


I was told.... if you are cooking fish fry a little onion at the same time it kills the fish smell, it does work.


----------



## Nonnie

Happy Paws2 said:


> I was told.... if you are cooking fish fry a little onion at the same time it kills the fish smell, it does work.


I only have a microwave and i hate the smell of onion too 

Seems to have dissipated today. I put some bicarb in the mocrowave overnight, and ive had my doors and windows open since 5am to air it all out.

Might try to find pre-cooked fish...


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> When you can't remember if you have put moisturiser on after putting retinol on. It's definitely a must step. Hmmmph do I risk a zillion spots or a bright red face maybe in the morning.. Oh decisions, decisions!


He he, what did you decide?


----------



## margy

Adverts that go on forever. So long in fact that you forget what the plot is by the time the programme your watching resumes.


----------



## lorilu

Nonnie said:


> Few things today:
> 
> Man bags. Not sure if its the name i object to or the actual article. Possibly both.


I'm almost afraid to ask. What are they?


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask. What are they?




https://www.lightinthebox.com/en/p/...MIwcXOxa_o7wIVkJntCh1uVQZHEAQYASABEgIVhPD_BwE


----------



## Dave S

Actually it's not that petty, it's pretty major.

The insulting advert "Go Left" sung by 2 bugs on a car windscreen in case you break down on a smart motorway.
Just because no minister has the testicular fortitude to cancel the "smart" motorways scheme and revert back to what was. Given the choice I would rather join a queue than risk many lives.

If I broke down on a smart motorway I would definitely "go left" and get the F out of it SAP.

I never use the inside lane on these anyway, too dangerous (and that is also the opinion of many coroners)


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> https://www.lightinthebox.com/en/p/...MIwcXOxa_o7wIVkJntCh1uVQZHEAQYASABEgIVhPD_BwE


Well that's a relief. Joey had one of those in a Friends episode lol.


----------



## catz4m8z

Annoyed at what the cold weather does to the contents of my kitchen cupboards....
Ive just destroyed 2 slices of bread with solid peanut butter.


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> Annoyed at what the cold weather does to the contents of my kitchen cupboards....
> Ive just destroyed 2 slices of bread with solid peanut butter.


Careful of the olive oil as well lest it go cloudy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Careful of the olive oil as well lest it go cloudy.


Still edible though


----------



## Dave S

…………... and every 30 days having to log on here with a new authorisation code sent to my mobile!


----------



## catz4m8z

Dave S said:


> …………... and every 30 days having to log on here with a new authorisation code sent to my mobile!


well, that does sound like a PITA...another reason Im glad I dont have a mobile then!

Super petty annoyance today. I got the 'wrong' amount of sleep and therefore feel abit weird today. You know when you are not sure if you slept too much or not enough but you just know it wasnt right and it makes your head feel abit spacey.eh....maybe its just me but I feel like 'weird sleep' is an actual thing.:Wacky


----------



## catzz

Weird sleep is definitely a thing. Coming to the end of school Easter break now and have been sleeping well over 8 hours a night for the past 10 days or so compared to the usual 6. Should feel more lively and energetic because of it but actually feel more sluggish. It’s actually the first break in the last year when I haven’t worked for most of it so maybe it’s just all that catching up with me.


----------



## Cully

I'm fuming! A new resident has moved in directly above me and I can smell her cigarette smoke in my flat.
I'm appalled. I didn't quit the habit years ago just to be poisoned by someone else's addiction now.
I don't know what I can do about it either, sigh!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> I'm fuming! A new resident has moved in directly above me and I can smell her cigarette smoke in my flat.
> I'm appalled. I didn't quit the habit years ago just to be poisoned by someone else's addiction now.
> I don't know what I can do about it either, sigh!!


Contact the Landlord?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Threads that get closed when you have good advise to add.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I'm fuming! A new resident has moved in directly above me and I can smell her cigarette smoke in my flat.
> I'm appalled. I didn't quit the habit years ago just to be poisoned by someone else's addiction now.
> I don't know what I can do about it either, sigh!!


I would find that intolerable. Most rentals are smoke free now I thought. Of course it doesn't really help if they smoke outside and the smoke comes back in the window. Do call your landlord.


----------



## lorilu

Well I have a list!

1) hot weather in April. I just can't stand a hot spring. It's supposed to be cold and snowy in April!

2) Queen Eva was recently reunited with her favorite toy. She loses it every single day and I spend hours looking for it. Just this morning she was playing with it wildly in the kitchen. 2 minutes later I noticed she was in the window and I immediately looked for the Purple Puff, to put it back where it lives. It is Nowhere To Be Found.

3) water collection (work stuff) every year during tax and water collection (spans January -June) I start to despair over the human race and how stupid they all are. Idiots. I've been kind of keeping track this year and I conclude that at least 10% of a batch of payments on any given day are wrong in some way. Wrong amount, amounts don't match, check not signed, paid too late, sent to the wrong municipality, check with nothing to identify what they are actually paying for, the list of idiocies is endless. I expect I complain about it every year in this thread.

On a happier note I have only 4 more water and tax collections to go through after this year. Then I can retire and do something else. It's not that I don't like my job, I do like my job. It's just this time of year the idiots just defeat me.


----------



## ECT

Calls from a 'reputable company' telling me I can have a mobile upgrade if I give them my bank details! I block the number after every mistaken pick up but they just come back on a different number.

Or the ones telling me I've been in a car accident and can claim compensation. Strangely enough, when I ask which vehicle it was in they can't answer and usually hang up on me!


----------



## lorilu

Cell phones have ruined the world. I hate them.


----------



## kimthecat

When your neighbour knocks at your door and asks to use your loo and you cant remember if you flushed it when you last had a wee. :Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas

I know it happens, but, just recently, it seems to be happening A LOT 
New people opening a thread, asking for, more often than not, emergency advice
And then 
NEVER, EVER 
Coming back, not once, not even when repeatedly asked
As those who do answer, are often worried for the animal too


----------



## Gemmaa

Our local B&Q........I've been in there a few times with my dad recently, and then the other day I was by myself.
The cashier scrunched her face up, and said "awww, not got your little friend with you today?" 
Little friend? 

I've noticed they're quite patronising to him anyway, but "little friend" has really got up my nose! 
He's not "little", he used to be a Royal Marine Commando, he saved a bus full of children from being killed...and does not deserve to be spoken to/about like a child, just because he's got a walking stick!
I know she probably meant well, but I can't stand the way I see my parents get spoken to by some people, as they get older.


----------



## Siskin

Gemmaa said:


> Our local B&Q........I've been in there a few times with my dad recently, and then the other day I was by myself.
> The cashier scrunched her face up, and said "awww, not got your little friend with you today?"
> Little friend?
> 
> I've noticed they're quite patronising to him anyway, but "little friend" has really got up my nose!
> He's not "little", he used to be a Royal Marine Commando, he saved a bus full of children from being killed...and does not deserve to be spoken to/about like a child, just because he's got a walking stick!
> I know she probably meant well, but I can't stand the way I see my parents get spoken to by some people, as they get older.


As part of the older generation whose walking with a stick, I can only agree with you


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> would highly recommend an Ooodie or Snuggie (v expensive giant double fleece lined hoodie). Ive been living in mine this winter and its let me keep the doors open and get some fresh air without freezing!
> Although TBF the older I get the less the cold bothers me for some reason. Works out great in the winter but also means Im miserable during the summer as i cant take too much heat!
> 
> Im annoyed today with ****s at work and managements response to them. By ****s I mean patients who decide to smash up the ward, attack staff, set fire to bins, rob other patients, even punch random visitors in hospital corridors. Those ones who have strangled staff, broken their bones or tried to break down locked doors to get to them so they can beat them up!:Sour
> (and I dont mean those who for some medical or psychological reason cant help their behaviour but those who have all their marbles but do it anyways!:Rage).
> Apparently we have a zero tolerance policy to this kind of behaviour but its never enforced and the police will never bother to prosecute them either.
> Just annoys me how the lack of consequences just reinforces some peoples beliefs that its ok for them to act like this.:Shifty


"Zero tolerance" is a joke in the NHS. 
I do not know one single person who has been prosecuted, or one single nurse, doctor or any single member of NHS staff who has been assaulted who has then been able to prosecute. 
If you spoke to a police officer, or touched a police officer the way people speak to NHS staff, you'd get arrested. 
Management don't care.....unless it's them on the receiving end. 
Management undermine staff and the "rules" we're told to enforce. A relative kicks off, after we've explained something that they can't do, so they complain to management......who then allow them to do said thing. Despite management telling us relatives can't do said thing. 
If you a relative who becomes aggressive, you get what you want. 
If you're an aggressive drunk, you take up the nurses time when she's trying to stop you hurting yourself and others. Meanwhile, the sweet little old lady stays quiet and doesn't complain she has pain. 
Management refuse to get someone to "special" the aggressive drunk......until the aggressive drunk assaults _them_, and _then _they're straight on the phone.


----------



## margy

Gemmaa said:


> Our local B&Q........I've been in there a few times with my dad recently, and then the other day I was by myself.
> The cashier scrunched her face up, and said "awww, not got your little friend with you today?"
> Little friend?
> 
> I've noticed they're quite patronising to him anyway, but "little friend" has really got up my nose!
> He's not "little", he used to be a Royal Marine Commando, he saved a bus full of children from being killed...and does not deserve to be spoken to/about like a child, just because he's got a walking stick!
> I know she probably meant well, but I can't stand the way I see my parents get spoken to by some people, as they get older.


I once went to an elderly clients house with a SW and as soon as we went in her voice changed. Slow and patronising as if she was talking to a child. I know when elderly people are hard of hearing you need to speak slowly but it just got on my nerves.

Another thing is plastic charity bags being poked through my door at least 3 times a week. The thing that annoys me is you fill them up put them out on said day and they don't bother to come back for them! Now I just use them as bin liners.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I have found since using a mobility scooter how lovely most people are they are kind and helpful. Then there a just few that are very patronising talking to me as I was a child, sometimes I feel as if there are going to pat me on the head, then others talk to me as if I have trouble understanding what they are saying and start talking very slow and loud, I know they don't mean it be it's very hurtful and most embarrassing.


----------



## Jesthar

*sigh* I managed to accidentally put my watch in with a load of washing today. Had a shower, grabbed the towels to add to the load, must have snagged the watch somehow.

It did NOT survive... 

Sure, it was cheap, ancient, the 'gold' had mainly rubbed off down to bare metal and the glass was badly scratched - but it worked, had clear, pretty numbers and a date window (and it is HARD to find analogue watches with a date these days!), and it had only recently had a new strap, dammit!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh no @Jesthar 

I've nearly done that with my mobile a couple of times


----------



## Nonnie

Tins that dont stack!


----------



## Jackie C

Jesthar said:


> *sigh* I managed to accidentally put my watch in with a load of washing today. Had a shower, grabbed the towels to add to the load, must have snagged the watch somehow.
> 
> It did NOT survive...
> 
> Sure, it was cheap, ancient, the 'gold' had mainly rubbed off down to bare metal and the glass was badly scratched - but it worked, had clear, pretty numbers and a date window (and it is HARD to find analogue watches with a date these days!), and it had only recently had a new strap, dammit!


I've done this with every single fob watch I own!!!


----------



## rona

So, after receiving a letter from HMRC, that's a paper letter, last year telling me that they were going paperless. Then trying to go online, only to be told that my email doesn't exist , and having to print out (luckily we had a printer) self assessment tax return.

Today.............I got a very smart paper tax return form in the post


----------



## Jackie C

Nonnie said:


> Tins that dont stack!


Tins that won't open!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Jackie C said:


> Tins that won't open!


Tins that have those pull tabs at the top, and, when you go to pull them, break off


----------



## Siskin

HarlequinCat said:


> Tins that have those pull tabs at the top, and, when you go to pull them, break off


Or starting to open a tin of corned beef only for the opening tab for the key snaps off and you can't carry on


----------



## catz4m8z

well, my tablet stopped working again (ive had wifi for about a month this year and the rest of the time it hasnt worked....just the tablet, the smart tv has never picked up a signal and was clearly a waste of money to buy!). 
Cant even contact Virgin Media as I cant find a phone number (apparently they rarely answer anyways) and I cant work out my password or even get them to tell me it as they wont accept any of my answers!:Banghead

Seriously hate Virgin Media.....is anybody else any better?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Picture it. IKEA today. We hit there as it opened as one of the things we wanted they only had two of and we wanted two (I was planning to get them, then look in real life at the other colour option and return the white if we wanted the other). Anyway, there was a woman there too, looking at a different thing when we got there - I found the two we wanted and she started on about how she wanted them. I’m afraid I personally thought “tough” - but my husband is kinder than that and said she was there first do could have one of them, which of course meant we couldn’t. 

SHE DIDN’T EVFN SAY THANK YOU TO HIM - and he put it on her trolley. 

Bint. 

Nice way to behave in front of her child too. 

I was raging! 

What with that and telling folk to wear a face mask, IKEA wasn’t much fun really. I knew it would be busy but I’m stunned by the behaviour of the woman.


----------



## rona

Just hung up on an energy company. They answered the phone in reasonable time to start with, though officious woman said she wouldn't speak to me, she would only speak to account holder 
Had to inform her that would be impossible as he died. She asked a few questions and said she'd put me through to "special" team. 
Well..........I don't know what's special about them, cos they just left me hanging on the phone. After 10 minutes, I hung up.

After all my dealing with these institutions over the last few weeks, I really don't know how people who are deeply grieving cope


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Cant even contact Virgin Media as I cant find a phone number (apparently they rarely answer anyways) and I cant work out my password or even get them to tell me it as they wont accept any of my answers


Virgin Media 0800 064 3836


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Just hung up on an energy company. They answered the phone in reasonable time to start with, though officious woman said she wouldn't speak to me, she would only speak to account holder
> Had to inform her that would be impossible as he died. She asked a few questions and said she'd put me through to "special" team.
> Well..........I don't know what's special about them, cos they just left me hanging on the phone. After 10 minutes, I hung up.
> 
> After all my dealing with these institutions over the last few weeks, I really don't know how people who are deeply grieving cope


My husband said it was like having a full time job dealing with everything after his aunt and uncle died. He spent hours on the phone or trailing around banks and building society's dealing with it all


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> well, my tablet stopped working again (ive had wifi for about a month this year and the rest of the time it hasnt worked....just the tablet, the smart tv has never picked up a signal and was clearly a waste of money to buy!).
> Cant even contact Virgin Media as I cant find a phone number (apparently they rarely answer anyways) and I cant work out my password or even get them to tell me it as they wont accept any of my answers!:Banghead
> 
> Seriously hate Virgin Media.....is anybody else any better?


I can't wait to get rid of VM. Got a whole year to go for me though.

If you have a landline through them, the direct line is 150. The recording will try to "encourage" you to "think of the vunerable" and go online, then warn you there may be an hour's wait, but it's never been that long for me.


----------



## lorilu

The new excuse to breed your pet. "I was told she was spayed". Well, it isn't new, but lately it seems to have really caught on, judging by the number of recent threads making this claim.

Along with "the vet wouldn't spay because of covid". That excuse is getting old, as well. The only time that was valid was in the beginning, when PPE was at a premium, and had to be saved for emergency procedures.

I can see the suffering of unwanted animals is going to be doubled (at least) for many years to come.


----------



## Boxer123

lorilu said:


> The new excuse to breed your pet. "I was told she was spayed". Well, it isn't new, but lately it seems to have really caught on, judging by the number of recent threads making this claim.
> 
> Along with "the vet wouldn't spay because of covid". That excuse is getting old, as well. The only time that was valid was in the beginning, when PPE was at a premium, and had to be saved for emergency procedures.
> 
> I can see the suffering of unwanted animals is going to be doubled (at least) for many years to come.


I have found it so sad to see what's happening in lockdown with breeding. Everyone has a new dog and now we are trying to go back to normal what will happen? I read an article that breeding has replaced drug dealing for some people. My vets have been business as usual since lockdown 1.


----------



## LinznMilly

lorilu said:


> The new excuse to breed your pet. "I was told she was spayed". Well, it isn't new, but lately it seems to have really caught on, judging by the number of recent threads making this claim.
> 
> Along with "the vet wouldn't spay because of covid". That excuse is getting old, as well. The only time that was valid was in the beginning, when PPE was at a premium, and had to be saved for emergency procedures.
> 
> I can see the suffering of unwanted animals is going to be doubled (at least) for many years to come.


This, along with vet blaming.


----------



## O2.0

LinznMilly said:


> This, along with vet blaming.


Yep. 
Owner does A-Z wrong, then finally gets to the vet, and the vet is supposed to un-do the litany of errors leading up to the vet trip. And when they don't the vet is to blame? What the heck!


----------



## Guest

The GP, who I saw for only the second time and who knows absolutely nothing about me, saying "When you have children..."


----------



## SusieRainbow

McKenzie said:


> The GP, who I saw for only the second time and who knows absolutely nothing about me, saying "When you have children..."


How presumptuous! What did you say?


----------



## lorilu

McKenzie said:


> The GP, who I saw for only the second time and who knows absolutely nothing about me, saying "When you have children..."


I used to see a gyn who would ask me, every visit, when was your last period. And I would remind her I had a complete hysterectomy when I was 27. I finally started going somewhere else. No confidence in the woman.

Then there was my GP who, when I was worried about an odd recurring wound on my shoulder..."Well you don't have any cancer in your family so it's unlikely to be that". I'd been going to that one for quite a few years and every time I lost a family member to cancer, or had another female relative diagnosed with breast cancer, I duly reported it. He retired just as I was about to ask for someone else.

I guess they just don't bother to look at the records.


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> How presumptuous! What did you say?


I was pretty taken aback so I ended up nodding and smiling. Then she asked me what I was doing for contraception - I guess a reasonable question given the whole blood clot thing, but could have been phrased better. So I had to awkwardly tell her it wasn't an issue. I think she then realised her faux pas because she was really nice to me after that.

I've come to terms with the fact that I'll probably never have a child, but it had the potential to be really upsetting.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I know they are “standard questions” but with some simple rephrasing could avoid unnecessary upset.


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> I know they are "standard questions" but with some simple rephrasing could avoid unnecessary upset.


For sure. Having children is such an emotive subject and there's so many reasons why people may not have them. I'm used to fielding comments from people who presume I have children, but I would think a GP would know better.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

The GP situation needs attention. Been declining for years.

OH was treated for asthma then a hernia for 5 months before referral to eliminate cancer. 
By then he had 3 weeks to live without treatment.
We took legal action for the negligence. Not for money. To stop it happening and got nowhere.
GP knew him 20+ years. Called once a week to our home in last months.
Night he passed I saw GP in the hospital. He didn’t know who I was or the person I referred to.
His words were “mixed emotions then”????
He rang 4 days later with condolences, then realised who he had been talking to in the hospital.

Fast forward 7 years and a dear friend has been suffering dreadful headaches. Not had a full night’s sleep since November. Same GP. Finally referred to hospital for scans last week. Now awaiting a biopsy. Consultant said it doesn’t look good.

Probably not petty but definitely annoying.


----------



## SbanR

@Mum2Heidi I'm sorry to hear about your OH, and now your friend. That GP needs to retire!


----------



## SbanR

Old Woman brains Didn't pay for this year's garden collection. Now bin lorry has been and gone and I'm left with 3/4 full bin:Banghead:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> Or starting to open a tin of corned beef only for the opening tab for the key snaps off and you can't carry on


I hate them keys!



catz4m8z said:


> well, my tablet stopped working again (ive had wifi for about a month this year and the rest of the time it hasnt worked....just the tablet, the smart tv has never picked up a signal and was clearly a waste of money to buy!).
> Cant even contact Virgin Media as I cant find a phone number (apparently they rarely answer anyways) and I cant work out my password or even get them to tell me it as they wont accept any of my answers!:Banghead
> 
> Seriously hate Virgin Media.....is anybody else any better?


I HATE Virgin Media, absolutely completely and utterly the worst customer service I have ever encountered. I hate to lose it with the people on the phones, but I did, as they simply don't listen/understand/don't solve the issue.
I have always found SKY to be reasonable. We've been with them for our TV for several years now, and they're okay.......I think okay is the best you can expect from most companies nowadays. We get our internet as well from them now and have had no issues and you can generally haggle with them for a better price when you renew.



McKenzie said:


> The GP, who I saw for only the second time and who knows absolutely nothing about me, saying "When you have children..."


This is annoying for numerous reasons, and there are A LOT of sweeping assumptions here:
I don't want/have children, there will never be a "when". I'm child-free by choice. Secondly, how do they know you haven't been trying for years? How do they know your home circumstances? Thirdly, would they say this to a MAN? A bet they wouldn't. 
Grrrr.....I HATE it when people make assumptions about other people's reproductive decisions/circumstances.



rona said:


> Just hung up on an energy company. They answered the phone in reasonable time to start with, though officious woman said she wouldn't speak to me, she would only speak to account holder
> Had to inform her that would be impossible as he died. She asked a few questions and said she'd put me through to "special" team.
> Well..........I don't know what's special about them, cos they just left me hanging on the phone. After 10 minutes, I hung up.
> 
> After all my dealing with these institutions over the last few weeks, I really don't know how people who are deeply grieving cope


Oh, tell me about it. Most companies were fine when I told them about my mum's death, but some were less than useless! I can understand there has been a lot of deaths due to COVID, but employ more staff/redeploy staff from elsewhere! There is a need for sensitivity, understanding and compassion at this time, but there is often none.



rona said:


> Virgin Media 0800 064 3836


Have a wee, make a strong coffee/cup of tea/whisky and some diazepam (joking), don't have ANYTHING planned for ages and then contemplate the meaning of life and then prepare yourself before you call.


----------



## Guest

Jackie C said:


> This is annoying for numerous reasons, and there are A LOT of sweeping assumptions here:
> I don't want/have children, there will never be a "when". I'm child-free by choice. Secondly, how do they know you haven't been trying for years? How do they know your home circumstances? Thirdly, would they say this to a MAN? A bet they wouldn't.
> Grrrr.....I HATE it when people make assumptions about other people's reproductive decisions/circumstances.
> .


Exactly! I mean, she did have a purpose for raising children - apparently pregnancy carries a crazy-high risk of blood clots - but it was that assumption that I WOULD have children that surprised me.


----------



## Jackie C

McKenzie said:


> Exactly! I mean, she did have a purpose for raising children - apparently pregnancy carries a crazy-high risk of blood clots - but it was that assumption that I WOULD have children that surprised me.


Exactly!!


----------



## Mum2Heidi

SbanR said:


> @Mum2Heidi I'm sorry to hear about your OH, and now your friend. That GP needs to retire!


Thank you
My post was excessive but I've waited a long time to get that off my chest


----------



## Mum2Heidi

McKenzie said:


> Exactly! I mean, she did have a purpose for raising children - apparently pregnancy carries a crazy-high risk of blood clots - but it was that assumption that I WOULD have children that surprised me.


GP's have lost the personal touch. They don't know basic people skills anymore. Something they could have learned from their predecessors if they only took the time. Very sad.


----------



## Happy Paws2




----------



## Happy Paws2

This morning I decided not to use the carpet sweeper but the long handled brush and pan to get a few bits off the carpet, just as I got between the kitchen and the living room I pulled the brush and the chip that holders them together flew off, to where I have no idea, both of us having been looking for it since 9.30 and no sign of it.


----------



## Siskin

Mum2Heidi said:


> GP's have lost the personal touch. They don't know basic people skills anymore. Something they could have learned from their predecessors if they only took the time. Very sad.


Oh I so agree with this.
There is a GP in my practice who I will not see under any circumstances due to his attitude and treatment (or lack of).
I've discovered over time that he's upset a lot of people who now refuse to see him. He must have some very quiet days, but perhaps that's what he wants.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Siskin said:


> Oh I so agree with this.
> There is a GP in my practice who I will not see under any circumstances due to his attitude and treatment (or lack of).
> I've discovered over time that he's upset a lot of people who now refuse to see him. He must have some very quiet days, but perhaps that's what he wants.


Years ago it was unheard of to refuse to see a dr. Not anymore.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mum2Heidi said:


> GP's have lost the personal touch. They don't know basic people skills anymore. Something they could have learned from their predecessors if they only took the time. Very sad.


We have 2 female doctors at our surgery.

Both nice enough generally, but one gives me her full attention and takes her time discussing my symptoms etc. or during an examination.

The other just rushes through everything as if wanting me out of the door ASAP - despite booking a double appointment so we have plenty of time.

I try to get the first one every time now.


----------



## HarlequinCat

It must be a common thing. At my old GPs back home there was a great GP who listened and was helpful. She even came knocking at 6pm once when mum had taken home new anti biotics and the doctor wanted to make sure she was alright with them because they can affect people badly. Unfortunately she retired and the other doctors in the surgery are just not as good!


----------



## Siskin

HarlequinCat said:


> It must be a common thing. At my old GPs back home there was a great GP who listened and was helpful. She even came knocking at 6pm once when mum had taken home new anti biotics and the doctor wanted to make sure she was alright with them because they can affect people badly. Unfortunately she retired and the other doctors in the surgery are just not as good!


When we first moved here and I signed on at the GP surgery I was allocated to a Dr James although that didn't mean you saw him every time. When I first went to see him we got on really well. Some people didn't like him that much as he was quite abrupt at times, but I felt very confident with him and his knowledge. He sometimes used to do house calls in the village and would stop and say hello and ask after my health if he saw me walking the dogs, not that I had much wrong with me in those days. He also ran a clinic in the village hall on a Thursday morning especially for people who didn't drive and found it difficult to get to the surgery and for the older folk who just needed a check up and their repeat prescriptions. Sadly when he retired all that went.


----------



## Guest

When I'm driving, people who motion for me to go when they have right of way. I get that you're trying to be kind, but I'd rather you just followed the road rules.


----------



## Lurcherlad

McKenzie said:


> When I'm driving, people who motion for me to go when they have right of way. I get that you're trying to be kind, but I'd rather you just followed the road rules.


Especially, when I've already stopped to allow them through!

There's a small high street near me where there is always an issue.

A long line of parked cars along one side with an entrance to a car park part way and a couple of spots to pull over.

Those who should give way don't, those who shouldn't give way do .... the car park entrance gets blocked .... grid lock!

I always give way when I'm on the side of the obstructing parked cars.

(I've had cars overtake me when I have done so to allow cars through and they then block the road.)

When I'm on the "clearway" I keep going if there's a gap in the parked cars to force the other car to pull in.


----------



## Cully

McKenzie said:


> When I'm driving, people who motion for me to go when they have right of way. I get that you're trying to be kind, but I'd rather you just followed the road rules.


Yes you get that 'after you', 'no, after you' thing. Eventually you get fed up waiting and both go at the same time:Banghead.
Just follow the rules.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Similarly at roundabouts. Highway Code says:

"

Always give priority to the traffic coming from the right, unless you have been directed otherwise by signs, road markings or traffic lights"
But I find often that everyone stops at the same time and nobody moves!


----------



## Siskin

It’s always an issue at mini roundabouts where everyone is waiting for each other as the person on your right is looking at the person on his right and so on. Everyone sits there scared to move in case someone else does at the same time and you end up in a heap in the middle, so an ‘after you’ wave can have its uses occasionally


----------



## Jackie C

McKenzie said:


> When I'm driving, people who motion for me to go when they have right of way. I get that you're trying to be kind, but I'd rather you just followed the road rules.


Really? It just courteous and often necessary to keep the flow of traffic going. eg: by letting a car go though when it's holding up a line of traffic to make the turn. If no-one ever gave way in Leeds ((and other big cities), the traffic wouldn't move sometimes. Or sometimes, it's just a nice thing to do if someone is waiting to pull out and if you don't stop/slow to let them out, they'll be there forever. I can think of dozens of examples of when I've been in situations when someone has given way to me and vice versa when it's helped the flow of traffic



Siskin said:


> It's always an issue at mini roundabouts where everyone is waiting for each other as the person on your right is looking at the person on his right and so on. Everyone sits there scared to move in case someone else does at the same time and you end up in a heap in the middle, so an 'after you' wave can have its uses occasionally


Indeed this, and for mini-roundabouts/small roundabouts, if the car coming from the right can't exit, anyway, or would block you if they continued, surely it's better to let you in?


----------



## Lurcherlad

If the traffic is jammed then rather than block it further, yes give way but not when traffic is flowing freely.

Just follow the rules and the person who has to give way (according to the Highway Code) will soon be on their way.

People stopping randomly to just give way to “be polite and kind” is unnecessary and could actually cause an accident because people don’t always anticipate the unexpected.


----------



## Guest

Jackie C said:


> Really? It just courteous and often necessary to keep the flow of traffic going. eg: by letting a car go though when it's holding up a line of traffic to make the turn. If no-one ever gave way in Leeds ((and other big cities), the traffic wouldn't move sometimes. Or sometimes, it's just a nice thing to do if someone is waiting to pull out and if you don't stop/slow to let them out, they'll be there forever. I can think of dozens of examples of when I've been in situations when someone has given way to me and vice versa when it's helped the flow of traffic
> 
> Indeed this, and for mini-roundabouts/small roundabouts, if the car coming from the right can't exit, anyway, or would block you if they continued, surely it's better to let you in?


Ah, see I live in a small town where traffic is pretty much never blocked. I absolutely agree with you about the flow of traffic, but that's not my circumstances. It happens to me all the time at one particular intersection when I am the only car waiting to turn right and the car opposite me, who always has right of way, motions for me to go. It just causes confusion and in the time it takes me to see them gesturing to me, check that it's clear for me to go, and get in motion across the intersection, it probably would have been quicker for them to go first anyway.

I don't know about there but here you are not allowed to block a roundabout anyway, so that's different.


----------



## margy

In my town we have a mini roundabout where if 3 cars are waiting we all have right of way. We take it in turns to let cars turn as @Jackie C says it's only courteous.


----------



## margy

Tried six firms on check a trade and only two got back to me. One to say he couldn't fit me in, fair enough, the other which annoyed me, was to tell me this job wasn't what his firm do and I need a man with a van! In other words it wasn't worth his while as it wasn't a big enough job that would cost thousands. All I want is a brickie to repoint and reface two rows of bricks along our back wall of our house. My lovely builder who put my kitchen in isn't a bricklayer so can't do it. Seems bricklayers are harder to find than hens teeth at the moment. I think it's because people are spending money on their houses rather than holidays abroad.


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> Tried six firms on check a trade and only two got back to me.


Got a friend trying to find someone for a decorating job at the mo, apparently hardly any of them were getting back and the quotes she got were just silly.
Maybe people just dont need the money....

So annoyed that my holiday has gone. I had over a week and a half off work and I had big plans for odd jobs and lots of relaxation then I blinked and like a fart in the wind my holiday had disappeared.:Wideyed
Why does time go so quickly when you are enjoying yourself? :Shifty :Arghh


----------



## SusieRainbow

Siskin said:


> When we first moved here and I signed on at the GP surgery I was allocated to a Dr James although that didn't mean you saw him every time. When I first went to see him we got on really well. Some people didn't like him that much as he was quite abrupt at times, but I felt very confident with him and his knowledge. He sometimes used to do house calls in the village and would stop and say hello and ask after my health if he saw me walking the dogs, not that I had much wrong with me in those days. He also ran a clinic in the village hall on a Thursday morning especially for people who didn't drive and found it difficult to get to the surgery and for the older folk who just needed a check up and their repeat prescriptions. Sadly when he retired all that went.


Everything is so compartmentalised nowadays ! 
I needed an urgent appointment for a painful ear infection,already had an appointment for routine blood tests, but no,there was no way they could be co-ordinated. So I saw a nurse-practitioner for my ear and had to return 2 hours later for my blood test! In my day(!) the same person ,GPor nurse, would do everything the patient needed doing in one go if at all possible.
Similarly my daughter needed a smear test and coil removal, she was told she would need to see 2 different people. So she went to a Family Planning clinic and got it all done together.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> Tried six firms on check a trade and only two got back to me. One to say he couldn't fit me in, fair enough, the other which annoyed me, was to tell me this job wasn't what his firm do and I need a man with a van! In other words it wasn't worth his while as it wasn't a big enough job that would cost thousands. All I want is a brickie to repoint and reface two rows of bricks along our back wall of our house. My lovely builder who put my kitchen in isn't a bricklayer so can't do it. Seems bricklayers are harder to find than hens teeth at the moment. I think it's because people are spending money on their houses rather than holidays abroad.


I feel your pain!
For 3 years we've been trying to get a joiner/ builder to make us a porch across the back of the house, all the trusted trader/ check-a trade no response. Got a friend of a friend round who gave us a very reasonable quote, gave us a starting date and the morning he was due to start work 'all his tools were stolen from his van'! And never heard another word from him. The second builder to actually look at the job sent in his quote _8 weeks later, _double what he'd mentioned at the time and way beyond our budget, which we had discussed.
So my trusty OH and gardener are going to tackle it next month.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We struggled to get a plumber years ago for our new kitchen and got let down a couple of times and some teeth sucking from a couple because it involved connecting metric to imperial pipes.

I gave up looking for one in the end, went to B&Q and got some advice from one of their older staff, bought the necessary stuff and did it myself ...... honestly, it was easy peasy!


----------



## Jackie C

For the past 18 months or so, I'm losing the strength in my right hand. Over the past two months, my thumb has been hurting, (not helped by the patient I had to restrain for 4 hours to stop him hurting himself). I've had bloods done and waiting for an x-ray. It's likely wear and tear arthritis. It's bloody annoying as my thumb is so stiff and my grip is pathetic, and I can't pick up heavy things which have a wide lid/top or twist large lids off. There is no history of arthritis in my hands, so it's likely wear and tear. No that resting it helps much.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> For the past 18 months or so, I'm losing the strength in my right hand. Over the past two months, my thumb has been hurting, (not helped by the patient I had to restrain for 4 hours to stop him hurting himself). I've had bloods done and waiting for an x-ray. It's likely wear and tear arthritis. It's bloody annoying as my thumb is so stiff and my grip is pathetic, and I can't pick up heavy things which have a wide lid/top or twist large lids off. There is no history of arthritis in my hands, so it's likely wear and tear. No that resting it helps much.


I can sympathise. I do have arthritic type pain in my thumbs especially the right one not helped using sticks when out on a walk. I've found that Tiger Balm helps quite a bit. Have now resorted to various aids for undoing caps and lids which annoys me as I used to be be able to open most things fairly easily


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just been listening to Andrew Marr show and the trade minster was talking about trade from Australia, so now we are going to increase out carbon footprint, not a good idea.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just been listening to Andrew Marr show and the trade minster was talking about trade from Australia, so now we are going to increase out carbon footprint, not a good idea.


As I understand it, shipping is better than other forms of freight transport, such as road and air partly because of the sheer quantities involved.


----------



## MollySmith

Not sure this warrants a new thread but neighbours. Mine especially. Husband left the gate open this morning and we keep it closed because of Molly. I got a bit cross, we had a ‘conversation’ about it in our conservatory and back garden. Neighbour next door evesdrops and assumes it was his partner and tells her off as she used the gate too. She comes to the door to apologies which was kind but unnecessary. Meanwhile my husband says he forgets to remember I get anxious ... nope I don’t, just shut the **** gate. Then I have no need to get anxious.

Not sure whom I’m cross with. Me for going around the house whispering now and festering when everyone else probably as moved on but I feel uncomfortable; neighbour for leaping to conclusions and being so nosey or husband. Aarrgghh!


----------



## MollySmith

Have decided that garden conversions are limited to estate agents, drugs and where to bury the body. Parts of my life could appear in a sitcom.


----------



## MollySmith

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just been listening to Andrew Marr show and the trade minster was talking about trade from Australia, so now we are going to increase out carbon footprint, not a good idea.





Lurcherlad said:


> As I understand it, shipping is better than other forms of freight transport, such as road and air partly because of the sheer quantities involved.


Container ships also move people - by which I mean one can use them as means to travel - it's possible to go from London to Sydney without flying and use less carbon. Takes days/weeks but though I detest the thought of increased trade, using pre-existing boats is better than new ones. And sadly the way we shop determines that too.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> As I understand it, shipping is better than other forms of freight transport, such as road and air partly because of the sheer quantities involved.


Even if they are shipped from Australia, they still have to go on the road at some point. No matter what, it is better for things to be transported from the EU, rather than Australia.



Siskin said:


> I can sympathise. I do have arthritic type pain in my thumbs especially the right one not helped using sticks when out on a walk. I've found that Tiger Balm helps quite a bit. Have now resorted to various aids for undoing caps and lids which annoys me as I used to be be able to open most things fairly easily


I'm thinking of getting some NSAID cream. I might have a look at the Tiger Balm, thanks. X-ray is the middle of May, I got the letter yesterday.


----------



## Jackie C

The dustbin collectors!

The truck usually comes between about 8 and 9pm on a Saturday morning. Over the past month or so, before the truck comes, someone comes on ahead and puts the bins on the street off the kerb, I am assuming it's to make it quicker. Fine. However, I often work nights and get home about 8am to 8.15am, and I'm unable to stop, never mind park my car due to all the bins parked just off the kerb, taking up my spot and any turning circle I have! 
Which means I have to stop my car in the middle of the street, get out, move the bins, get back in the car and park it, get out and put the bins back. 
I know it's petty, and I don't work every Friday night (shifts change all the time) but after a 12hr shift, I seriously cannot be bothered.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> The dustbin collectors!
> 
> The truck usually comes between about 8 and 9pm on a Saturday morning. Over the past month or so, before the truck comes, someone comes on ahead and puts the bins on the street off the kerb, I am assuming it's to make it quicker. Fine. However, I often work nights and get home about 8am to 8.15am, and I'm unable to stop, never mind park my car due to all the bins parked just off the kerb, taking up my spot and any turning circle I have!
> Which means I have to stop my car in the middle of the street, get out, move the bins, get back in the car and park it, get out and put the bins back.
> I know it's petty, and I don't work every Friday night (shifts change all the time) but after a 12hr shift, I seriously cannot be bothered.


Things like that are annoying and when you've been up all night it's the last thing you need.


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> The dustbin collectors!
> 
> The truck usually comes between about 8 and 9pm on a Saturday morning. Over the past month or so, before the truck comes, someone comes on ahead and puts the bins on the street off the kerb, I am assuming it's to make it quicker. Fine. However, I often work nights and get home about 8am to 8.15am, and I'm unable to stop, never mind park my car due to all the bins parked just off the kerb, taking up my spot and any turning circle I have!
> Which means I have to stop my car in the middle of the street, get out, move the bins, get back in the car and park it, get out and put the bins back.
> I know it's petty, and I don't work every Friday night (shifts change all the time) but after a 12hr shift, I seriously cannot be bothered.


I sympathise. The pavements are very narrow here so almost completely blocked with a wheelie bin waiting to be emptied. It means with my mobility scooter I have to either get off it and move the bin myself, or reverse quite a way so I can get onto the road but then face the onslaught of traffic. I feel sorry for the mums with pushchairs, but at least they can manoeuvre around the bin albeit on 2 wheels.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Our local wheelie bin instructions are to put the bin in the nearest place to the footpath that’s available. On your own property.


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> I sympathise. The pavements are very narrow here so almost completely blocked with a wheelie bin waiting to be emptied. It means with my mobility scooter I have to either get off it and move the bin myself, or reverse quite a way so I can get onto the road but then face the onslaught of traffic. I feel sorry for the mums with pushchairs, but at least they can manoeuvre around the bin albeit on 2 wheels.


Yeah, completely get that. People should be putting them as close to their gardens as possible to allow room. I also feel sorry for a blind chap who lives locally who has a right time trying to negotiate around them.



Linda Weasel said:


> Our local wheelie bin instructions are to put the bin in the nearest place to the footpath that's available. On your own property.


I'd LOVE to! Thing is, ours are in the small front garden, literally within two paces of the gate. Short wall, short gate, you can literally see the bins from the path. It would take literally 5 seconds for the bin men to come in to get them. They won't, though (or likely have been told not to). This would be better all round for parents with prams & buggies, those in wheel chairs and those with sight issues.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> Yeah, completely get that. People should be putting them as close to their gardens as possible to allow room. I also feel sorry for a blind chap who lives locally who has a right time trying to negotiate around them.
> 
> I'd LOVE to! Thing is, ours are in the small front garden, literally within two paces of the gate. Short wall, short gate, you can literally see the bins from the path. It would take literally 5 seconds for the bin men to come in to get them. They won't, though (or likely have been told not to). This would be better all round for parents with prams & buggies, those in wheel chairs and those with sight issues.


Gone are the days when the bin men came and collected your bin from the back garden or wherever it was kept. They used to here, but then a letter was sent round saying that everyone had to put their bins on the road/path in front of the house which caused an uproar as elderly or disabled people wouldn't be able to do this. Another letter then came round to say that you had to apply for dispensation if unable to put the bins out and the bin men would collect from the house.
Given that we have a big black wheelie bin for non recyclable, green wheelie bin for garden waste, black boxes for glass and paper, white sack for tins and plastics, blue sack for cardboard and large black bin for food waste, there's a lot to lug in and out and space to find to put it all out the front without blocking the driveway or the road.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> Gone are the days when the bin men came and collected your bin from the back garden or wherever it was kept. They used to here, but then a letter was sent round saying that everyone had to put their bins on the road/path in front of the house which caused an uproar as elderly or disabled people wouldn't be able to do this. Another letter then came round to say that you had to apply for dispensation if unable to put the bins out and the bin men would collect from the house.
> Given that we have a big black wheelie bin for non recyclable, green wheelie bin for garden waste, black boxes for glass and paper, white sack for tins and plastics, blue sack for cardboard and large black bin for food waste, there's a lot to lug in and out and space to find to put it all out the front without blocking the driveway or the road.


I wish our local council was as proactive with recycling! All we get is a blue bin for paper and plastic which is emptied once a month, and we fill it within a week. And the black bin for other waste. That's it.
I understand why bin men don't come in, as it's more efficient, but surely there should be something for the elderly and disabled. I mean ours is LITERALLY a metre from the gate, as out front gardens are very small.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> I wish our local council was as proactive with recycling! All we get is a blue bin for paper and plastic which is emptied once a month, and we fill it within a week. And the black bin for other waste. That's it.
> I understand why bin men don't come in, as it's more efficient, but surely there should be something for the elderly and disabled. I mean ours is LITERALLY a metre from the gate, as out front gardens are very small.


It is good that so much is steadily being recycled here, but it's a lot of boxes and sacks to keep in your house during the week. We are ok as we have the room, but friends have a small old cottage and find it tricky. They have to take it all across the road to a verge as there is nowhere to put the bins outside the house on collection day without it being knocked over by passing cars, narrow country lane. A lot of people in the village have similar issues, it's not uncommon to find knocked over bins


----------



## Lurcherlad

The bin men in our area are annoying in themselves.

They make such a mess as they go and don’t clear up after themselves, despite that being a requirement of their job and they have the necessary broom and shovel on their truck.

Apparently, they spend the last 1 1/2 hours of their shift in the depot doing nothing 

Some bright spark in the council put the road and pavement sweeper on the Rota for BEFORE the bin men come, rather than AFTER! 

Lazy, useless bunch of tw*ts imo .... if I were in charge, they’d be on Final Warnings.


----------



## margy

I find that's the case on windy days when they come and empty our blue recycling bin, often paper gets blown out of the bin wagon as the bin is being emptied and they never go and pick it up. Bin men in the past had it much harder, having to pick up heavy metal bins often full of ashes. But they seemed to take pride in their job and tidy up after themselves. People around here used to give them tips of money at Christmas time, I don't think they do that now. I know it was better when the refuse was collected by the council.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We live in a Bungalow for older people, there are six of them off set from the road by a grass verge, we all put our bins at the end of our gardens mostly the Bin Men bring them back for us, but their is own crew and when they are on they leave them on the road side of the verge it makes it hard to drag them back. We are lucky OH is strong enough and the lady next door will get them if she home.

But why when they see old people live here, they think we are strong enough to fetch them.


----------



## HarlequinCat

The same happens with the bins here. We have small food waste bins and when they get emptied you often see rotten food dotted here and there in the road.
With the general bins, a neighbour has a new baby and as you can imagine their bin is full of nappies, past few times now we have found a gross nappy on the road right in front of our car. None of them picks it up.
Can't totally complain though. Instead of dumping the bins anywhere they put them back where they got them from.


----------



## LinznMilly

The neighbour is howling again! Has been for 45mins 

She's been pretty much relentless since Saturday afternoon - again. Yes, I know she's deaf mute, but my next door neighbour has her carer's phone number - she texts her when she hears it, the carer asks her to shut up, and she does (or did) - so she _knows_ she's doing it.

Apparently, the woman has started to reply with an attitude. "Well I AM deaf, you know?" Yeah? Shame the rest of us aren't, isn't it? 

We've complained to the AS behaviour team about it, they promised a multidisciplinary course of action involving letters with noise diaries for us, a warning letter for her, the woman's carer, and her social worker. But so far, we've heard no more.

To give you an idea of the problem, there's a whole room between where I'm sitting now, and her living room, and I can still hear her. On Saturday, I had the TV on the whole afternoon to try and drown her out and I could hear her above that.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Noise nuisance can drive you nuts! 

I do sympathise, having suffered awful noisy neighbours on one side of me for a few years.

I can’t see how being deaf would make the woman think her howling is acceptable. If she was mentally damaged in some way and couldn’t help it, it would be bad enough but if she’s not and is aware she’s doing it and how annoying it is, then steps need to be taken by the authorities to force her to stop or move her, if possible.

I hope you get some kind of resolution soon.

Our neighbours were Council tenants and eventually swapped with a lovely, considerate family who had suffered noise nuisance themselves.


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> Noise nuisance can drive you nuts!
> 
> I do sympathise, having suffered awful noisy neighbours on one side of me for a few years.
> 
> I can't see how being deaf would make the woman think her howling is acceptable. If she was mentally damaged in some way and couldn't help it, it would be bad enough but if she's not and is aware she's doing it and how annoying it is, then steps need to be taken by the authorities to force her to stop or move her, if possible.
> 
> I hope you get some kind of resolution soon.
> 
> Our neighbours were Council tenants and eventually swapped with a lovely, considerate family who had suffered noise nuisance themselves.


Thank you.

Yeah, she stops as soon as she's told to. We've given her the benefit of the doubt, because of her disability, but it's been going on since about September, gradually getting worse. Carer originally had no idea, and said it's because she's bored with lockdown, as if that's an excuse.

Meanwhile, mum's putting pressure on _me_ to look into asking for a downstairs place because of my current disability, and this is just another reason for doing so.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> Some bright spark in the council put the road and pavement sweeper on the Rota for BEFORE the bin men come, rather than AFTER!


Genius!:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

HarlequinCat said:


> With the general bins, a neighbour has a new baby and as you can imagine their bin is full of nappies, past few times now we have found a gross nappy on the road right in front of our car. None of them picks it up.
> .


It can get pretty messy round my way too. Nobody has a bin here as all the houses are terraces that open directly onto the street so we have black bags for rubbish and clear bags for recycling. You often find that cats or foxes have ripped them up overnight and pulled everything out.
Although my binmen are pretty good. I live on a raised walkway above the pavement and they still collect rubbish from in front of the house so we dont have to take it to the road.



LinznMilly said:


> The neighbour is howling again! Has been for 45mins


That sucks, hope you get it sorted out. I cant stand too much noises, that would drive me bananas!

2 things annoying me today.

1. Wisdom teeth playing up. Im nearly 50.....why am I still teething!!??:Banghead:Spitoutdummy

2. Entire house stinks of weed. Thanks neighbour.....thank you so much...:Shifty


----------



## Cully

Although this is obviously sheltered housing for elderly and disabled people, the bin men constantly put some of the empty bins back the wrong way round, with the hinged back of the lid facing us. 
It's not easy for us to physically turn them round so we can use them. They even do it with the big communal bins.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cats....we have a black and brown sort of tabby cat I have no idea where he/she comes from but I wish he/she wouldn't use the plastic garden table (which I use in the winter for the birds) as a sunbed.


----------



## LinznMilly

I'm on a couple of creative writing critique/review sites, and it's beginning to annoy me when I give detailed feedback - what works, what doesn't, what I like etc, and not only do I not get a thanks, the only thing they even say is "review next chapter please."

No "Thanks for the review." No "You made some good points there." Just "review next chapter please."

Think I'll pass.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> I'm on a couple of creative writing critique/review sites, and it's beginning to annoy me when I give detailed feedback - what works, what doesn't, what I like etc, and not only do I not get a thanks, the only thing they even say is "review next chapter please."
> 
> No "Thanks for the review." No "You made some good points there." Just "review next chapter please."
> 
> Think I'll pass.


No different to here then .


----------



## Linda Weasel

Rats!!

I saw a rat running round my garden the other day, to and from where the birds drop seed from the bird feeders. Once he swung up the fence, like Bear Grylls, to get to the bird table.

I found his hole in the ground (behind some big pots that I can’t move) but today it’s not just a hole with a little bit of earth chucked up, it looks as if the seven dwarves have been down there mining and he now has at least one other entrance halfway down my drive (piles of earth flung out over the gravel).

With regret, because I hate harming things, I’ve laid bait because I can’t think of any other solution.


----------



## Siskin

Linda Weasel said:


> Rats!!
> 
> I saw a rat running round my garden the other day, to and from where the birds drop seed from the bird feeders. Once he swung up the fence, like Bear Grylls, to get to the bird table.
> 
> I found his hole in the ground (behind some big pots that I can't move) but today it's not just a hole with a little bit of earth chucked up, it looks as if the seven dwarves have been down there mining and he now has at least one other entrance halfway down my drive (piles of earth flung out over the gravel).
> 
> With regret, because I hate harming things, I've laid bait because I can't think of any other solution.


We've had to do the same in the past. I think we're rat free at the moment. 
We kept getting mice coming into the loft, each winter has been the same. No idea how they're getting in. We got to a point that we were trapping a mouse a night in the attic, so got the pest control man in - I know his mum so he has to do a good job.
He pointed to a tiny wee hole and said that's probably an access point. The wee hole is in the concrete path by the house. Bait was laid and checked over several days and he declared them gone. Peace and quiet at last, until about a month later the scrabbles and scratching started again. Blocked up another hole we found and for two months all was quiet until my husband was up in the loft a few days ago and noticed another mouse had been caught. Nothing since then and no scratching.
Hate having to kill them as it's only field mice and the occasional vole and shrew, but can't risk wires getting chewed as it will be a major uproar to sort out


----------



## Linda Weasel

I had a rat in my loft once (different house) and the noise was unbelievable! It sounded like furniture being moved, then every so often a noise like a rock being dropped.
It’s just not possible to live that closely alongside rodents.

The daft thing is, I’m completely freaked out by the rat in the garden and yet my daughter had pet rats and I thought they were brilliant.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think I have rats in one of my compost bins at the far end of the garden (which backs on to fields). 

I’m working on the basis that they will move on of their own volition soon as I won’t kill them.

I’ve chucked in lots of peppermint tea bags which apparently, they hate the smell of.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## margy

We've had a mouse in the past. My daughter was at home at the time and kept hearing rustling noises down the side of a cupboard in the kitchen. We noticed a bag of crisps had been opened. Then I saw tufts of my carpet in the dining room was missing, when we moved the wall unit there was the beginnings of a nest. I also don't like killing things so we got a humane trap, put a Malteser in and set it down along the wall where the next morning we caught a mouse. We set it free in the woods. The thing that made us laugh is the mouse was running from dining room to kitchen right in front of our JRT Barney!


----------



## Calvine

Linda Weasel said:


> I had a rat in my loft once (different house) and the noise was unbelievable! It sounded like furniture being moved, then every so often a noise like a rock being dropped.
> It's just not possible to live that closely alongside rodents.
> 
> The daft thing is, I'm completely freaked out by the rat in the garden and yet my daughter had pet rats and I thought they were brilliant.


 I had squirrels in the loft once and it really sounded like a family was jumping around in hobnail boots. And the little shysters chewed through the electrics! You're right, pet rats are brilliant, and so intelligent.


----------



## Happy Paws2

More threads closed and I have no idea why


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> No different to here then .


Yup.



Happy Paws2 said:


> More threads closed and I have no idea why


I wasn't aware that we mods had to discuss reasons for closing threads with you?



> We reserve the rights to remove or modify any Content submitted for any reason without explanation


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> More threads closed and I have no idea why


Well, you can be assured it would be for good reason, you have to trust on us on that. I could say members complaining about threads being closed - but I won't!


----------



## Happy Paws2

LinznMilly said:


> I wasn't aware that we mods had to discuss reasons for closing threads with you?





SusieRainbow said:


> Well, you can be assured it would be for good reason, you have to trust on us on that. I could say members complaining about threads being closed - but I won't!


OK fair enough, but one was just weekend pictures of dogs having a nice time.


----------



## catz4m8z

Linda Weasel said:


> I had a rat in my loft once (different house) and the noise was unbelievable! It sounded like furniture being moved, then every so often a noise like a rock being dropped.


They are so noisy arent they? I had a mouse and rat problem a while ago (it was like rodent party central here!). Tried all the humane methods but I had to resort to bait and even then it only seemed to work for a few months. 
Havent had a problem in ages though....as this is a terrace I wonder if its something the neighbours are doing. I know next door got a couple of cats at about the time the problems stopped.


----------



## Beth78

This morning in the swimming pool a lady complained to another swimmer for splashing too much, I was pettily annoyed by her petty annoyance.

We're all in water so what does it matter if you splash abit whilst doing the front crawl.

I've seen some blazing rows in the swimming pool over some very petty things. That's what happens when strangers have a small space to co exist I suppose.


----------



## lorilu

Beth78 said:


> This morning in the swimming pool a lady complained to another swimmer for splashing too much, I was pettily annoyed by her petty annoyance.
> 
> We're all in water so what does it matter if you splash abit whilst doing the front crawl.
> 
> I've seen some blazing rows in the swimming pool over some very petty things. *That's what happens when strangers have a small space to co exist I suppose*.


Like Stephen King's "Under the Dome" lol. Actually I never was able to get through that book. It kept getting worse and worse and I gave up less than halfway through. I cheated and read a spoiler to find out how it ended, and when I read that I was very glad I hadn't wasted any more time on it.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Like Stephen King's "Under the Dome" lol. Actually I never was able to get through that book. It kept getting worse and worse and I gave up less than halfway through. I cheated and read a spoiler to find out how it ended, and when I read that I was very glad I hadn't wasted any more time on it.


Have you read his Cell?


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Have you read his Cell?


No. I've just looked it up.If it's as constantly violent as Dome I'll pass. I know, with King, you have to expect some violence and gore, but Dome was nothing but. Every single page. Awful. Is Cell like that?

The Stand, of course, is the best book ever written.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> No. I've just looked it up.If it's as constantly violent as Dome I'll pass. I know, with King, you have to expect some violence and gore, but Dome was nothing but. Every single page. Awful. Is Cell like that?
> 
> The Stand, of course, is the best book ever written.


I generally stay away from the horror channels on tv as I usually end up watching them through my fingers:Nailbiting. But, I have both read Cell and listened to the audiobook, unable to put them down.
New England is the setting. A strange global phone signal transforms the residents into zombie like killers. A journalist ,who is one of the few not affected by the signal, sets out to save his young son. It's more of a drama with elements of horror rather than all blood and gore. I like it because it does have a story and not all violence like so many do.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I generally stay away from the horror channels on tv as I usually end up watching them through my fingers:Nailbiting. But, I have both read Cell and listened to the audiobook, unable to put them down.
> New England is the setting. A strange global phone signal transforms the residents into zombie like killers. A journalist ,who is one of the few not affected by the signal, sets out to save his young son. It's more of a drama with elements of horror rather than all blood and gore. I like it because it does have a story and not all violence like so many do.


That doesn't sound too bad. the thing with King is, he's such a compelling writer that you get sucked in to a story right away. That's what kept me going for too long with that Dome story. Maybe I'll give Cell a try sometime. Aside from rre-reading The Stand periodically and the abortive Dome attempt, I haven't read any King in years. I tried the Dome because someone recommended it.

Today's annoyance is that someone seems to be cooking themselves a garlic heavy breakfast at work every single morning this week. I like a bit of garlic now and then but the smell is so strong in the building it's intolerable. I suffered through it yesterday and Monday, but I've had to come home sick today after 5 hours of it. I think it's just plain rude to cook high smelling foods in an office building.


----------



## Boxer123

lorilu said:


> That doesn't sound too bad. the thing with King is, he's such a compelling writer that you get sucked in to a story right away. That's what kept me going for too long with that Dome story. Maybe I'll give Cell a try sometime. Aside from rre-reading The Stand periodically and the abortive Dome attempt, I haven't read any King in years. I tried the Dome because someone recommended it.
> 
> Today's annoyance is that someone seems to be cooking themselves a garlic heavy breakfast at work every single morning this week. I like a bit of garlic now and then but the smell is so strong in the building it's intolerable. I suffered through it yesterday and Monday, but I've had to come home sick today after 5 hours of it. I think it's just plain rude to cook high smelling foods in an office building.


 I love King read everything. I do prefer his older works. I'm currently re reading Nightmares and Dreamscapes.


----------



## SusieRainbow

It's got to be The Green Mile,my favourite book and film !


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> That doesn't sound too bad. the thing with King is, he's such a compelling writer that you get sucked in to a story right away. That's what kept me going for too long with that Dome story. Maybe I'll give Cell a try sometime. Aside from rre-reading The Stand periodically and the abortive Dome attempt, I haven't read any King in years. I tried the Dome because someone recommended it.
> 
> Today's annoyance is that someone seems to be cooking themselves a garlic heavy breakfast at work every single morning this week. I like a bit of garlic now and then but the smell is so strong in the building it's intolerable. I suffered through it yesterday and Monday, but I've had to come home sick today after 5 hours of it. I think it's just plain rude to cook high smelling foods in an office building.


 I know, it's awful isn't it. I only like garlic when I've been eating it and not someones second hand breath.


----------



## margy

Just parked in the car park and popped into a shop to get some bird food. Came back to my car and spied a traffic warden then remembered I forgot to put my parking disc on the dash board. Oh dear looks like I'll get a fine if he spotted it.


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> Just parked in the car park and popped into a shop to get some bird food. Came back to my car and spied a traffic warden then remembered I forgot to put my parking disc on the dash board. Oh dear looks like I'll get a fine if he spotted it.


Since you do have a permit, can you appeal the fine? If someone comes into my office with a handicap parking ticket because they forgot to put their placard up, I'll dismiss the ticket (after ensuring the handicap placard is valid). If we had permit parking in this city I'd be inclined to do the same for that, again, after ensuring the permit is valid.


----------



## margy

lorilu said:


> Since you do have a permit, can you appeal the fine? If someone comes into my office with a handicap parking ticket because they forgot to put their placard up, I'll dismiss the ticket (after ensuring the handicap placard is valid). If we had permit parking in this city I'd be inclined to do the same for that, again, after ensuring the permit is valid.


It's not a permit as such just a parking disc you have to place in view with a dial that shows what time you parked up. It's a short stay car park and free providing you have the disc to prove you haven't overstayed. I don't usually forget to put it out, just had things on my mind this morning. Fingers crossed the traffic warden started at my end before I parked there, as he was walking out of the car park when I spotted him.


----------



## lorilu

Constantly being bombarded by mother's day e mail ads. I am not a mother and my mother died 6 years ago. Of course these stores have no way of knowing that, but still I get so annoyed at these. Everyone knows it's mother's day on Sunday, do we need to be reminded 25 times a day?

It just comes down to an annoyance over commercialism I suppose. Stuff Stuff Stuff! Buy more stuff you don't need! Give other people more stuff they don't what or need! 

Waste your money! Fill those landfills! Then spend more on more junk! All in the name of "mother's day", "father's day" and other made up "holidays" created to sell more stuff.


----------



## catz4m8z

Went into town today for the first time in ages and remembered how much I hate people.:Shifty I can put up with them at work because Im getting paid to but people on my free time?
they suck.....


----------



## LinznMilly

Someone's smoke alarm has been going off every few hours for the past two days. I can't prove it, but I've got a funny feeling I know whose.


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> Waste your money! Fill those landfills! Then spend more on more junk! All in the name of "mother's day", "father's day" and other made up "holidays" created to sell more stuf


Agree - and there is no respite from it, in the stores they remove one load of stock, to be immediately replaced with more tat. Valentine's Day then Easter/Mother's Day/ then Father's Day, Hallowe'en, Bonfire Night and then Christmas again. They clear the shelves of one lot and then the rest all just run into each other.


----------



## Cully

LinznMilly said:


> Someone's smoke alarm has been going off every few hours for the past two days. I can't prove it, but I've got a funny feeling I know whose.


How annoying. We used to have a cockatiel who learnt to mimic the smoke alarm. Loudly:Banghead.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> How annoying. We used to have a cockatiel who learnt to mimic the smoke alarm. Loudly:Banghead.


A doctor friend of mine lived in accommodation with a Cockatiel who would mimic the cardiac arrest bleep. The meals that were abandoned due to that pesky bird!


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> A doctor friend of mine lived in accommodation with a Cockatiel who would mimic the cardiac arrest bleep. The meals that were abandoned due to that pesky bird!


I shouldn't laugh. I really shouldn't .. But ... :Hilarious :Hilarious

So far the alarm has gone off 3 times today already.


----------



## ForestWomble

SusieRainbow said:


> A doctor friend of mine lived in accommodation with a Cockatiel who would mimic the cardiac arrest bleep. The meals that were abandoned due to that pesky bird!


I know I shouldn't but :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

I mentioned a few weeks ago about a cat sitting on our bird table, we have decided he/she comes for a drink of water, fair enough but now he/she has started to bring a friend. Somehow we have got find away of getting rid of them, for the time been we have stopped feeding the bird as I don't to serve them dinner as well. But we have to find a way of getting rid of them before the Autumn when we start feeding the birds again.


----------



## Cully

SusieRainbow said:


> A doctor friend of mine lived in accommodation with a Cockatiel who would mimic the cardiac arrest bleep. The meals that were abandoned due to that pesky bird!


Sorry, but.....


----------



## Cully

Flamin' council gardeners who insist on using their noisy smelly lawnmowers as soon as I open my windows in the morning. And why are they always cutting the grass nowadays when we're supposed to be encouraging wildlife, insects and other bugs into our gardens:Banghead.


----------



## DanWalkersmum




----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Flamin' council gardeners who insist on using their noisy smelly lawnmowers as soon as I open my windows in the morning. And why are they always cutting the grass nowadays when we're supposed to be encouraging wildlife, insects and other bugs into our gardens:Banghead.


I had so much trouble with obsessive mowers at my old place. I know I've devoted a few posts in this thread to them over the years.

Here in my own house now, I try to mow when others are mowing so as not to cause any disturbance to other people, though my mower is a cordless battery operated, so no smell. I leave unmowed patches in my yard but keep the front and road side areas mowed per code regulations.


----------



## Nonnie

Set fire to my kale.


----------



## catzz

Nonnie said:


> Set fire to my kale.


Must be the day for it - I set fire to my sleeve cooking dinner...


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> . And why are they always cutting the grass nowadays when we're supposed to be encouraging wildlife, insects and other bugs into our gardens:Banghead.


I've had an ongoing battle with the county council over this. Every time the flowers are out next to my house, and there are many, the ruddy council come along and now.

Luckily, the local council are much more clued up.
Still doesn't save my little insect haven (or it could be)


----------



## Cully

My son beat your cooking disasters when he _melted_ the salad!!


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> I've had an ongoing battle with the county council over this. Every time the flowers are out next to my house, and there are many, the ruddy council come along and now.
> 
> Luckily, the local council are much more clued up.
> Still doesn't save my little insect haven (or it could be)


Our village has now taken over the mowing of verges from the district council. In future the verges will be kept in a way that allows wild flowers to flourish rather then mown to look neat and tidy. The only bits where the verge will be kept short is at road junctions for safety reasons, otherwise they will be cut late when flowers have finished and seeded and the cutting removed so reducing fertility in order to promote flowers over grass and nettles etc.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> My son beat your cooking disasters when he _melted_ the salad!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
I'm dying of curiosity! You can't make such a fascinating statement and just leave it there!!
Please do tell us how he managed that


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I'm dying of curiosity! You can't make such a fascinating statement and just leave it there!!
> Please do tell us how he managed that


Left a ready prepared salad in a plastic colander on top of the high level grill and forgot it was there when he grilled some cheese on toast.
The blue plastic melted around the lettuce, cucumber etc like something from a Dali painting.


----------



## SbanR

[QUOTE="Cully, post: 1065772936, member: 
The blue plastic melted around the lettuce, cucumber etc like something from a Dali painting.[/QUOTE]
You should have taken a photo, framed and hung it up. A lovely splash of colour


----------



## Nonnie

Amazon limit how many throat sweets you can buy.

I purchased a single packet of Strepsils 3 days ago, and it still wont let me buy anymore, regardless of brand.

Im fairly sure you cant OD on Tunes or Halls Soothers.


----------



## Cully

Nonnie said:


> Amazon limit how many throat sweets you can buy.
> 
> I purchased a single packet of Strepsils 3 days ago, and it still wont let me buy anymore, regardless of brand.
> 
> Im fairly sure you cant OD on Tunes or Halls Soothers.


Perhaps it's a blanket rule for anything that comes under the medication heading. Amazon covering their backs.


----------



## kimthecat

Buying a tin of paint and it doesnt come out like the colour on the front of the tin. No testers were available at Wilco this time.


----------



## Siskin

Nonnie said:


> Amazon limit how many throat sweets you can buy.
> 
> I purchased a single packet of Strepsils 3 days ago, and it still wont let me buy anymore, regardless of brand.
> 
> Im fairly sure you cant OD on Tunes or Halls Soothers.


We have a fondness for Jakemans throat and cough sweets (the ones in the black bag). Usually get several bags worth with our Tesco order each week.


----------



## SbanR

Another vote for Jakemans but only have sweets if I have a tickly throat.


----------



## Nonnie

Siskin said:


> We have a fondness for Jakemans throat and cough sweets (the ones in the black bag). Usually get several bags worth with our Tesco order each week.


They arent sugar free unfortunately.

Which is another thing that annoys me, all cough/throat stuff is just sugar laden!

Ive got the sugar free Strepsils which seems to only come in strawberry flavour.


----------



## Calvine

Nonnie said:


> Which is another thing that annoys me, all cough/throat stuff is just sugar laden!


I'm fairly sure I bought some once and it carried a warning that if you used it too much your teeth would drop out - words to that effect.


----------



## catz4m8z

Nonnie said:


> Amazon limit how many throat sweets you can buy.
> 
> I purchased a single packet of Strepsils 3 days ago, and it still wont let me buy anymore, regardless of brand.
> 
> Im fairly sure you cant OD on Tunes or Halls Soothers.


and yet you can buy sugar free sweets from them in packs of up to 20 which if you ate all at once would probably cause you to poop yourself to death!!:Nailbiting


----------



## HarlequinCat

catz4m8z said:


> and yet you can buy sugar free sweets from them in packs of up to 20 which if you ate all at once would probably cause you to poop yourself to death!!:Nailbiting


I really don't like sugar free stuff! The sweeteners are awful to me, even in small quantities .
Id rather have a small treat of tasty sugary stuff now and then :Hungry


----------



## Cully

HarlequinCat said:


> I really don't like sugar free stuff! The sweeteners are awful to me, even in small quantities .
> Id rather have a small treat of tasty sugary stuff now and then :Hungry


Someone reviewing sugar free sweets on Amazon referred to her experience being like gastric Armageddon! I know just how she felt.:Arghh:Inpain


----------



## Jackie C

Amazon left a parcel on the front doorstep whilst we were out - again!!! The front way has a low wall and the parcel was easy to spot from the street. Anything that isn't screwed down is stolen around here, so I'm amazed it was still there. Luckily, it was nothing expensive, but if it was, I would have been tempted to contact them to say it wasn't there any more and had been "stolen". 
Feel sorry for the delivery guys, though, they're on such a tight schedule.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> Someone reviewing sugar free sweets on Amazon referred to her experience being like gastric Armageddon! I know just how she felt.:Arghh:Inpain


Did you ever read the review on sugar free bear gummies? Hilarious!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astra-Suga...sugar+free+bear+gummies&qid=1620907169&sr=8-6


----------



## HarlequinCat

Cully said:


> Someone reviewing sugar free sweets on Amazon referred to her experience being like gastric Armageddon! I know just how she felt.:Arghh:Inpain


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## HarlequinCat

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you ever read the review on sugar free bear gummies? Hilarious!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astra-Suga...sugar+free+bear+gummies&qid=1620907169&sr=8-6


I'd recommend not reading that while you are eating lunch :Wtf


----------



## Cully

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you ever read the review on sugar free bear gummies? Hilarious!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astra-Suga...sugar+free+bear+gummies&qid=1620907169&sr=8-6


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Nailbiting


----------



## Siskin

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you ever read the review on sugar free bear gummies? Hilarious!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astra-Suga...sugar+free+bear+gummies&qid=1620907169&sr=8-6


Ha ha ha ha ha
Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Beth78

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you ever read the review on sugar free bear gummies? Hilarious!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astra-Suga...sugar+free+bear+gummies&qid=1620907169&sr=8-6


Ha! Oh my goodness that'd hilarious.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you ever read the review on sugar free bear gummies? Hilarious!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astra-Suga...sugar+free+bear+gummies&qid=1620907169&sr=8-6


:Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> :Hilarious


My daughter remarked that they worked better than MoviPrep.


----------



## lorilu

It annoys me that I get so stressed over having someone come to my house.And it's only my aunt, a person I love very much. Normally we meet sort of half way between our homes ( we live far apart) and hike together, but she wanted to come here to see my new house.

I said okay even though I knew it was going to cause me all this stress, and so it has.

I've just shouted at Mazy cat for walking across my keyboard while I was typing. She gave me such a hurt look and ran to her Safe Spot. It's all due to the stress dread and anxiety of having someone come here.

After shouting at Mazy cat I've taking some Rescue Remedy so hopefully I will settle down a little now. The stress has caused a flare up of my Lyme symptoms for crying out loud. I don't know why I'm like this.


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> It annoys me that I get so stressed over having someone come to my house.And it's only my aunt, a person I love very much. Normally we meet sort of half way between our homes ( we live far apart) and hike together, but she wanted to come here to see my new house.
> 
> I said okay even though I knew it was going to cause me all this stress, and so it has.
> 
> I've just shouted at Mazy cat for walking across my keyboard while I was typing. She gave me such a hurt look and ran to her Safe Spot. It's all due to the stress dread and anxiety of having someone come here.
> 
> After shouting at Mazy cat I've taking some Rescue Remedy so hopefully I will settle down a little now. The stress has caused a flare up of my Lyme symptoms for crying out loud. I don't know why I'm like this.


I'm the same, even my parents coming causes anxiety, though the more they come the easier it becomes.
For me I think it's to do with a change in routine. Maybe it's the same for you?


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> I'm the same, even my parents coming causes anxiety, though the more they come the easier it becomes.
> For me I think it's to do with a change in routine. Maybe it's the same for you?


Yes, change in routine is part of it. I am a creature of habit and prefer everything to be exactly the same every minute of the day, day in and day out. ANY change causes me stress and anxiety. You should see me at work, if I have a dr appointment scheduled that day, for instance.

And you're right the more someone comes the "easier" it is, but even then it's never easy. I have a friend who we take turns going to each other's houses for "dinner and a movie" day, we've been doing it for years, and it still causes me anxiety and stress when it's my turn to have her here. Something similar with another friend as well, and even my sister.

It's just...it feels like an invasion for some reason. I live in my home, it's the place I am most -me-. It just feels like a very very private space and I can't stand anyone in it!

I have to though, because these relationships are important to me.

I thought it might be different after I moved into my own house. My apartment was so tiny and gross, I thought maybe the stress came from that. But it turns out that wasn't it lol.


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> Yes, change in routine is part of it. I am a creature of habit and prefer everything to be exactly the same every minute of the day, day in and day out. ANY change causes me stress and anxiety. You should see me at work, if I have a dr appointment scheduled that day, for instance.
> 
> And you're right the more someone comes the "easier" it is, but even then it's never easy. I have a friend who we take turns going to each other's houses for "dinner and a movie" day, we've been doing it for years, and it still causes me anxiety and stress when it's my turn to have her here. Something similar with another friend as well, and even my sister.
> 
> It's just...it feels like an invasion for some reason. I live in my home, it's the place I am most -me-. It just feels like a very very private space and I can't stand anyone in it!
> 
> I have to though, because these relationships are important to me.
> 
> I thought it might be different after I moved into my own house. My apartment was so tiny and gross, I thought maybe the stress came from that. But it turns out that wasn't it lol.


Yes,

Yes, I fully get it, like it is for you, it never becomes easy, but it gets easier, same for me. As you say it's your private space and yes, it feels like an invasion, even from people you love.


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> Yes,
> 
> Yes, I fully get it, like it is for you, it never becomes easy, but it gets easier, same for me. As you say it's your private space and yes, it feels like an invasion, even from people you love.


And there is one more huge issue. Cleaning. I don't spend a lot of time on housework. I keep the kitchen and bathroom clean and do my laundry but for the rest....Cat toys, dust and and little fur tumbleweeds abound. Cleaning HURTS and I loathe doing it, especially vacuuming. Vacuuming hurts on so many levels. The noise hurts. The specific movements hurt. The moving furniture to vacuum hurts. Emptying the vacuum canister hurts. Even getting down on the floor to plug the thing in, and unplug it, hurts. It all effing hurts.

Plus I know where everything is, and after I try to tidy up and put things away so it is neat for a guest to feel comfortable here, I can never find it again.

I used to clean my home like crazy. Every Friday night I dug in and did it all, I called it my Friday night cleaning party. But that was when I was young and spry. I am older and tired and arthritic and painful now. I just detest it.


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> And there is one more huge issue. Cleaning. I don't spend a lot of time on housework. I keep the kitchen and bathroom clean and do my laundry but for the rest....Cat toys, dust and and little fur tumbleweeds abound. Cleaning HURTS and I loathe doing it, especially vacuuming. Vacuuming hurts on so many levels. The noise hurts. The specific movements hurt. The moving furniture to vacuum hurts. Emptying the vacuum canister hurts. Even getting down on the floor to plug the thing in, and unplug it, hurts. It all effing hurts.
> 
> Plus I know where everything is, and after I try to tidy up and put things away so it is neat for a guest to feel comfortable here, I can never find it again.
> 
> I used to clean my home like crazy. Every Friday night I dug in and did it all, I called it my Friday night cleaning party. But that was when I was young and spry. I am older and tired and arthritic and painful now. I just detest it.


Don't want to 'Like' this, but again, yes, I get it.


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> And there is one more huge issue. Cleaning. I don't spend a lot of time on housework. I keep the kitchen and bathroom clean and do my laundry but for the rest....Cat toys, dust and and little fur tumbleweeds abound. Cleaning HURTS and I loathe doing it, especially vacuuming. Vacuuming hurts on so many levels. The noise hurts. The specific movements hurt. The moving furniture to vacuum hurts. Emptying the vacuum canister hurts. Even getting down on the floor to plug the thing in, and unplug it, hurts. It all effing hurts.
> 
> Plus I know where everything is, and after I try to tidy up and put things away so it is neat for a guest to feel comfortable here, I can never find it again.
> 
> I used to clean my home like crazy. Every Friday night I dug in and did it all, I called it my Friday night cleaning party. But that was when I was young and spry. I am older and tired and arthritic and painful now. I just detest it.


I hate housework and lockdown has given me an excuse to not bother much. I'm going to have to do more now people can come in the house again (big sigh). I'm also getting less able to do much and only do the necessary things, I've started to notice though that the house could do with being a whole lot cleaner, so much so that I'm wondering whether to have a cleaner come in once a week.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> And there is one more huge issue. Cleaning. I don't spend a lot of time on housework. I keep the kitchen and bathroom clean and do my laundry but for the rest....Cat toys, dust and and little fur tumbleweeds abound. Cleaning HURTS and I loathe doing it, especially vacuuming. Vacuuming hurts on so many levels. The noise hurts. The specific movements hurt. The moving furniture to vacuum hurts. Emptying the vacuum canister hurts. Even getting down on the floor to plug the thing in, and unplug it, hurts. It all effing hurts.
> 
> Plus I know where everything is, and after I try to tidy up and put things away so it is neat for a guest to feel comfortable here, I can never find it again.
> 
> I used to clean my home like crazy. Every Friday night I dug in and did it all, I called it my Friday night cleaning party. But that was when I was young and spry. I am older and tired and arthritic and painful now. I just detest it.


Maybe don't clean up and visitors might suggest meeting elsewhere next time!


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you ever read the review on sugar free bear gummies? Hilarious!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astra-Suga...sugar+free+bear+gummies&qid=1620907169&sr=8-6


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious

Already sent to my mum and SIL.

Think I'll stay away.


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> I hate housework and lockdown has given me an excuse to not bother much. I'm going to have to do more now people can come in the house again (big sigh). I'm also getting less able to do much and only do the necessary things, I've started to notice though that the house could do with being a whole lot cleaner, so much so that I'm wondering whether to have a cleaner come in once a week.


I've been thinking about this too. Not every week, but maybe once a month.



Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe don't clean up and visitors might suggest meeting elsewhere next time!


We usually do. Today's visitor, my aunt I mean. But now I've just moved into a new house and of course my aunt wanted to see it. My two local friends, and one other long distance friend, we all long ago agreed to not worry about cleaning for each other. But it doesn't make any difference I still have stress and anxiety and dread before they come. None of them hike, or even like to walk.

Meeting somewhere only is doable for the people who I hike with. My sister, and one other friend, and my aunt (except for today)

It's just something I have to make myself do, in order to keep my valued cherished friendships.


----------



## LinznMilly

lorilu said:


> My two local friends, and one other long distance friend, we all long ago agreed to not worry about cleaning for each other.


Pre lockdown

Dad: What are you up to today, favourite daughter?
Me: I'm your only daughter, dad. And not much. Why.
Dad: I fancy coming round.
Me: Awesome. Give me an hour to tidy up.
Dad: Oh, don't worry about that! We come to see you - not the house.
Also dad, the second he comes through the door: This carpet needs hoovering. 
Me: _Annnnnd_, that's why I ask you to give me an hour.


----------



## margy

lorilu said:


> And there is one more huge issue. Cleaning. I don't spend a lot of time on housework. I keep the kitchen and bathroom clean and do my laundry but for the rest....Cat toys, dust and and little fur tumbleweeds abound. Cleaning HURTS and I loathe doing it, especially vacuuming. Vacuuming hurts on so many levels. The noise hurts. The specific movements hurt. The moving furniture to vacuum hurts. Emptying the vacuum canister hurts. Even getting down on the floor to plug the thing in, and unplug it, hurts. It all effing hurts.
> 
> Plus I know where everything is, and after I try to tidy up and put things away so it is neat for a guest to feel comfortable here, I can never find it again.
> 
> I used to clean my home like crazy. Every Friday night I dug in and did it all, I called it my Friday night cleaning party. But that was when I was young and spry. I am older and tired and arthritic and painful now. I just detest it.


I also hate cleaning and have to force myself to get up and get on with it. My brother and his family are coming up here to holiday in the summer. They hire a house and my sister-in-law will come here to visit me on her own for the day. Once she's here I'm ok, but preparing for her is exhausting. She is very house proud, never a cushion out of place. That makes me feel my house isn't good enough, so a week before the visit I frantically clean everywhere. At least when she's been I don't need to clean so much afterwards because it's all been spotless.


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> I also hate cleaning and have to force myself to get up and get on with it. My brother and his family are coming up here to holiday in the summer. They hire a house and my sister-in-law will come here to visit me on her own for the day. Once she's here I'm ok, but preparing for her is exhausting. She is very house proud, never a cushion out of place. That makes me feel my house isn't good enough, so a week before the visit I frantically clean everywhere. At least when she's been I don't need to clean so much afterwards because it's all been spotless.


I hate people like that as I know my house isn't spotless - it's lived in. 
When my parents and in laws were still alive they would phone up before coming out to see us to check we were in as it took about 45 minutes to get from their homes to ours and they didn't want a wasted journey.
This gave us enough time to Hoover and dust and throw everything into cupboards or rooms they don't go in to. The kids got quite good at hiding stuff away


----------



## lorilu

Well at least my house is clean now. I won't have to do all that again for months lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I also hate cleaning and have to force myself to get up and get on with it. My brother and his family are coming up here to holiday in the summer. They hire a house and my sister-in-law will come here to visit me on her own for the day. Once she's here I'm ok, but preparing for her is exhausting. She is very house proud, never a cushion out of place. That makes me feel my house isn't good enough, so a week before the visit I frantically clean everywhere. At least when she's been I don't need to clean so much afterwards because it's all been spotless.


Why not arrange to meet her somewhere else for afternoon tea?


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Why not arrange to meet her somewhere else for afternoon tea?


Whenever we go down to theirs on holiday we stay in a b&b. They always ask us to theirs for a meal. I feel obliged to produce a meal, if it's only lunch with her at mine. But that is a good idea as I could say it's my treat . There's lots of nice places in town. I'll suggest that to her.


----------



## kimthecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Did you ever read the review on sugar free bear gummies? Hilarious!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astra-Suga...sugar+free+bear+gummies&qid=1620907169&sr=8-6


I could do with some of these. :Hilarious Im using Senokot!


----------



## Calvine

HarlequinCat said:


> The sweeteners are awful to me, even in small quantities


I know what you mean; don't remember the name but they used to be in a little tube and you pressed something for them to pop out - they're tiny. My neighbour used to have those only (no sugar) and I'd sooner drink tea and coffee with nothing than with those. They taste really toxic, a bit like raspberry vinegar probably tastes. (Gags.:Vomit)


----------



## Linda Weasel

RECYCLING CLUTTER,
I know it’s a necessary thing to do, but for goodness sake, my (tiny) kitchen is forever cluttered up with stuff waiting to go out to the bins.


----------



## Calvine

Linda Weasel said:


> RECYCLING CLUTTER,
> I know it's a necessary thing to do, but for goodness sake, my (tiny) kitchen is forever cluttered up with stuff waiting to go out to the bins.


And just amazing how quickly it becomes a pile - within two days of the first lot being carted off, you're heading for another mountain. I think things are just over-packaged these days.


----------



## Boxer123

I take MH issues very seriously having suffered my own struggles however when I watch someone being interviewed saying foreign holidays should be allowed as it will effect young people’s MH if they can’t I could weep. 

This followed by an interview with a 101 war veteran who was a prisoner of war as a young man.

It also is taking away from real MH problems if we keep throwing the term around.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boxer123 said:


> I take MH issues very seriously having suffered my own struggles however when I watch someone being interviewed saying foreign holidays should be allowed as it will effect young people's MH if they can't I could weep.
> 
> This followed by an interview with a 101 war veteran who was a prisoner of war as a young man.
> 
> It also is taking away from real MH problems if we keep throwing the term around.


There are people of all age groups who, for whatever reasons, have been badly affected by the lack of socialisation during the Covid restrictions but I honestly doubt that the majority of these are young people who mostly have still had access to all their social media to stay in touch.

My 90 year old mother, watching yet another TV report on the MH effects on young children not seeing their Grandparents (and vice versa) said that during the last war evacuee children were sent away to places/people that their parents didn't even know, had no contact other than the occasional letter, and were away from home for up to 5 years. And everybody just dealt with it.

I think maybe that if you keep telling people that they must be suffering MH problems then they'll become convinced that they must be.

Youngsters have far more resilience than they are being given credit for.


----------



## Cully

Boxer123 said:


> I take MH issues very seriously having suffered my own struggles however when I watch someone being interviewed saying foreign holidays should be allowed as it will effect young people's MH if they can't I could weep.
> 
> This followed by an interview with a 101 war veteran who was a prisoner of war as a young man.
> 
> It also is taking away from real MH problems if we keep throwing the term around.


I agree. People say they love someone/something with no thought to the real meaning.
If we bandy important words or phrases around all the time they tend to lose their significance.
Knife crime used to shock the nation. Now, it's such an everyday occurrence most people don't bat an eye unless it happens local to them.


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> There are people of all age groups who, for whatever reasons, have been badly affected by the lack of socialisation during the Covid restrictions but I honestly doubt that the majority of these are young people who mostly have still had access to all their social media to stay in touch.
> 
> My 90 year old mother, watching yet another TV report on the MH effects on young children not seeing their Grandparents (and vice versa) said that during the last war evacuee children were sent away to places/people that their parents didn't even know, had no contact other than the occasional letter, and were away from home for up to 5 years. And everybody just dealt with it.
> 
> I think maybe that if you keep telling people that they must be suffering MH problems then they'll become convinced that they must be.
> 
> Youngsters have far more resilience than they are being given credit for.


I agree this is going to be a challenging time for everyone but it seems everyday GMB and Lorraine are peddling out another celebrity to talk about their mental health. Resilience is very rarely talked about. For those suffering severe MH problems such as Bi polar, psychosis, eating disorders, suicidal tendencies there is not enough help. People can wait up to two years. You watch some of these interviews it seems you can fix this by taking a 5 minute MH break each day. It seems like the term is used so loosely these days.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I think MH issues have lost their stigma, which is good, but it's gone to the other extreme. It's as though MH problems are the 'in thing' to have. As @Boxer123 says it does detract from those who are _really _suffering, not just a bit fed up.
It's hard to differentiate the two though.


----------



## Boxer123

SusieRainbow said:


> I think MH issues have lost their stigma, which is good, but it's gone to the other extreme. It's as though MH problems are the 'in thing' to have. As @Boxer123 says it does detract from those who are _really _suffering, not just a bit fed up.
> It's hard to differentiate the two though.


It is I'm glad we are talking about it but linking it with no holiday abroad isn't the end of the world we didn't have them at all growing up and I'm just fine


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> another celebrity to talk about their mental health.


Tell me about it! There has been like a mass ''coming out'' of celebs with MH problems (possibly the stress of counting all their money); not least, Prince Harry and wife who are definitely not on the NHS waiting list for therapy.


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> Tell me about it! There has been like a mass ''coming out'' of celebs with MH problems (possibly the stress of counting all their money); not least, Prince Harry and wife who are definitely not on the NHS waiting list for therapy.


I know and my question is what are they doing to help after their TV slot ? Is Prince Harry going to work with the poorest in society to get them treatment. I can't relate to celebrities and many can't I'm not saying they don't have problems and MH illnesses I thought the documentary Rohan Kemp did on make suicide was really powerful. However a lot of the time I think in the real world celebrities are so far removed.


----------



## picaresque

Saw the Friends Reunion trailer. Realised James Corden is presenting. Ruined (ok not quite but why is he in everything? I like Gavin and Stacey as much as the next person but I am mystified as to how he became big in America)


----------



## Cleo38

picaresque said:


> Saw the Friends Reunion trailer. Realised James Corden is presenting. Ruined (ok not quite but why is he in everything? I like Gavin and Stacey as much as the next person but I am mystified as to how he became big in America)


Hahahaha, that sounds like torture to me! I couldn't stand Friends as it was but with JC added it would be horrific


----------



## picaresque

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, that sounds like torture to me! I couldn't stand Friends as it was but with JC added it would be horrific


I love Friends although I'm a bit dubious about the reunion. Could be a bit cringe. Also what has Ross done to his face? Courtney Cox has had some bad work done but I was already used to that.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Mental health issues is quite a complicated subject in some ways. It does seem trendy now to say you have some sort of mental health issues. It makes the genuine, and serious cases of it harder to spot or even sympathise with in a way.
I have my issues as does many others, Im speaking about it here and I talk to my OH about it, and I am always working to get over it or past it. But there are people that talk about their problems all the time, and use it as an excuse but dont seem to want to "fix " their problem if that is a term to use.

I think in some cases stiff upper lip is important to get through things, going through something tough is going to happen to everyone in their lives. And yes you will need help to understand why you are feeling how you do at certain points, but sometimes you need the rough times to appreciate the good. Not dwell to much on the past etc.


----------



## picaresque

It does seem like resilience is no longer a valued trait. I do feel a bit hypocritical saying so as I’m someone who finds it quite hard to cope with very basic life requirements most of the time (partly this is inherited, partly a result of weird childhood) but it’s like it’s expected to make a huge drama out of everything now. And everyone overuses certain terms and diagnoses (‘anxiety’, OCD, PTSD etc) meaning they become a bit of a joke and they’re taken less seriously, having quite an impact on people genuinely suffering. I really don’t think all these ‘mental health awareness campaigns’ (which are constant) are very effective, they feel like so much hot air to me. 
Oh and can I just add #bekind. So smug and hectoring and guaranteed to be most used by the biggest arseholes. Kindness is much needed in the world and there are probably situations where we need reminding of that but there are other times where it should take a back seat in favour of some honest harsh truths. I’ll decide for myself, thanks. Saw a sponsored post on Instagram yesterday for some sodding plant pots with Be Kind painted on in bright colours. Give me a break.


----------



## O2.0

picaresque said:


> Kindness is much needed in the world and there are probably situations where we need reminding of that but there are other times where it should take a back seat in favour of some honest harsh truths.


I don't know if you're familiar with the movie Spanglish, but there is a fabulous exchange in that movie when one of the characters is having an affair and her mother calls her out on it. The daughter says something like thanks mom, you've done what you always do, make me hate myself. 
Mom responds with "honey, lately your low self esteem is just good common sense." 
Truth bomb 

But IMO you don't coddle, enable someone who is clearly doing damage to themselves or others. You tell them the truth. Kindly, with support, but real.


----------



## picaresque

O2.0 said:


> I don't know if you're familiar with the movie Spanglish, but there is a fabulous exchange in that movie when one of the characters is having an affair and her mother calls her out on it. The daughter says something like thanks mom, you've done what you always do, make me hate myself.
> Mom responds with "honey, lately your low self esteem is just good common sense."
> Truth bomb
> 
> But IMO you don't coddle, enable someone who is clearly doing damage to themselves or others. You tell them the truth. Kindly, with support, but real.


I haven't see it but yes wise words lol


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> I think MH issues have lost their stigma, which is good, but it's gone to the other extreme. It's as though MH problems are the 'in thing' to have. As @Boxer123 says it does detract from those who are _really _suffering, not just a bit fed up.
> It's hard to differentiate the two though.


I agree. It annoys me at work sometimes when you get a patient who abuses the staff, gets high in the toilets and smashes up the ward and then absolves themselves from all responsibility because they have a 'mental health issue'. Like we cant tell the difference between someone who genuinely cant help themselves from acting out and someone who is being a dick (oddly enough the 'mental health issues' never seem to result in them breaking their own stuff or beating up friends or family!).



picaresque said:


> Saw the Friends Reunion trailer. Realised James Corden is presenting. Ruined (ok not quite but why is he in everything? I like Gavin and Stacey as much as the next person but I am mystified as to how he became big in America)


I went off him abit when he first went to US coz he seemed to be everywhere but since lockdown Ive become a fan again! He seemed to do the best out of all the late night hosts who lost their audience, its really entertaining just watching him and all his crew just muck about and have a laugh.

edit- my microwave is really annoying me at the mo. The digital display has mostly disappeared meaning you have to stand there like a safe cracker listening to the beeps to set the timer.:Shifty


----------



## Cully

Waiting for a parcel despatched 8th May but Hermes tracking say they're still waiting for it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm. MH issues are definitely being “claimed” by too many folk. The amount of people I’ve met who are on meds as a result of something like a bereavement is huge. One person said “they felt sad their Nan had died, so went to the doctor who started them in tablets”. My response is “your Nan has died, of course you’re sad, but sadness is normal and grief and working your way through that is also normal”. So much medication for people with “reactive depression” - yet often people with clinical depression don’t want to take meds. We as a population seem unable to accept that life is sometimes sad and we have to deal with that. 

As for Friends, well I was an avid watcher (I even had a Rachel hairdo back in the day)…but a couple of years ago I saw a thing analysing the R&R relationship and I’ve not been able to watch it since, as it was all about what a control freak Ross was, how misogynistic he was - it was actually quite a disturbing read. So I’m not sure if I’ll watch it. 

We’ve had people this weekend, so I’m now desperately trying to get my house back to normal but the weather isn’t being helpful! I’m going to visit my mother and granny tomorrow (11 hour round trip)…and I’m dreading it. I don’t (can’t?) have my mother here. I just can’t. In the 21 years we lived in Oxford & London, she visited three times and stayed twice. Since moving here seven years ago she’s visited once. 

I’m feeling very stressed about the visit.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm. MH issues are definitely being "claimed" by too many folk. The amount of people I've met who are on meds as a result of something like a bereavement is huge. One person said "they felt sad their Nan had died, so went to the doctor who started them in tablets". My response is "your Nan has died, of course you're sad, but sadness is normal and grief and working your way through that is also normal". So much medication for people with "reactive depression" - yet often people with clinical depression don't want to take meds. We as a population seem unable to accept that life is sometimes sad and we have to deal with that.
> 
> As for Friends, well I was an avid watcher (I even had a Rachel hairdo back in the day)…but a couple of years ago I saw a thing analysing the R&R relationship and I've not been able to watch it since, as it was all about what a control freak Ross was, how misogynistic he was - it was actually quite a disturbing read. So I'm not sure if I'll watch it.
> 
> We've had people this weekend, so I'm now desperately trying to get my house back to normal but the weather isn't being helpful! I'm going to visit my mother and granny tomorrow (11 hour round trip)…and I'm dreading it. I don't (can't?) have my mother here. I just can't. In the 21 years we lived in Oxford & London, she visited three times and stayed twice. Since moving here seven years ago she's visited once.
> 
> I'm feeling very stressed about the visit.


Is it that you are like chalk and cheese when you are staying there, or her with you? Hope the visit is ok anyway and the stress isn't warranted!

I'm waiting til after my jabs to visit mine. Ours is a 5hr journey each way and the journey is the bit I dread the most. I've not been up there since covid so I'll be totally out of practice!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm. MH issues are definitely being "claimed" by too many folk. The amount of people I've met who are on meds as a result of something like a bereavement is huge. One person said "they felt sad their Nan had died, so went to the doctor who started them in tablets". My response is "your Nan has died, of course you're sad, but sadness is normal and grief and working your way through that is also normal". So much medication for people with "reactive depression" - yet often people with clinical depression don't want to take meds. We as a population seem unable to accept that life is sometimes sad and we have to deal with that.
> 
> As for Friends, well I was an avid watcher (I even had a Rachel hairdo back in the day)…but a couple of years ago I saw a thing analysing the R&R relationship and I've not been able to watch it since, as it was all about what a control freak Ross was, how misogynistic he was - it was actually quite a disturbing read. So I'm not sure if I'll watch it.
> 
> We've had people this weekend, so I'm now desperately trying to get my house back to normal but the weather isn't being helpful! I'm going to visit my mother and granny tomorrow (11 hour round trip)…and I'm dreading it. I don't (can't?) have my mother here. I just can't. In the 21 years we lived in Oxford & London, she visited three times and stayed twice. Since moving here seven years ago she's visited once.
> 
> I'm feeling very stressed about the visit.


Do you *have* to visit. You shouldn't have to put yourself through this if it causes you so much distress. Is there any other way you can keep in touch? You shouldn't have to go just to be dutiful? Some families are wonderful, and some are well........not!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We have a complex relationship. She is very kind to other people - she really is - but not to me whilst I was growing up. My first proper memory is of being told that my cousin was beautiful and I was “only clever”. Long history of physical and mental abuse. For example, my father killed himself when I was 19 and she refused to come to the funeral with me. So I sat alone. The last time she laid a finger on me was the summer my father died. In the Christmas holidays from
Uni I went back to the family home and she went to hit me with the dustpan and brush (as she often did) - I grabbed her wrist and told her she was done. She wasn’t laying a finger on me again.

Odd thing is she tells me she loves me - it’s like she’s forgotten the things that have gone before.

Strained is the best word to describe how we are. I wish I didn’t have to go, I manage to get away with about 12 hours a year currently as I can’t leave Oscar for an overnight. Even more reason to hope he is with us for many more years!


----------



## Jackie C

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm. MH issues are definitely being "claimed" by too many folk. The amount of people I've met who are on meds as a result of something like a bereavement is huge. One person said "they felt sad their Nan had died, so went to the doctor who started them in tablets". My response is "your Nan has died, of course you're sad, but sadness is normal and grief and working your way through that is also normal". So much medication for people with "reactive depression" - yet often people with clinical depression don't want to take meds. We as a population seem unable to accept that life is sometimes sad and we have to deal with that.
> 
> As for Friends, well I was an avid watcher (I even had a Rachel hairdo back in the day)…but a couple of years ago I saw a thing analysing the R&R relationship and I've not been able to watch it since, as it was all about what a control freak Ross was, how misogynistic he was - it was actually quite a disturbing read. So I'm not sure if I'll watch it.
> 
> We've had people this weekend, so I'm now desperately trying to get my house back to normal but the weather isn't being helpful! I'm going to visit my mother and granny tomorrow (11 hour round trip)…and I'm dreading it. I don't (can't?) have my mother here. I just can't. In the 21 years we lived in Oxford & London, she visited three times and stayed twice. Since moving here seven years ago she's visited once.
> 
> I'm feeling very stressed about the visit.


We have to remember that life is generally dull and boring, with some good parts, some great parts and some really crap times. But, day to day is dull and repetitive. Most of us have to work, most of us think work is okay, at best. That's life. 
I think some of the issue with younger people is that they see life as "Instagram". Beautiful people, always looking amazing, with beautiful lives.

The last 18 months has been the worst of my entire life. My mum died in January last year, her bungalow still hasn't sold because of COVID. As an ICU nurse, I've had a horrific 14 months at work. We've always been a busy unit, but last year was hell. I can't remember a lot of it, I've blocked a lot of it out and I've likely got some degree of PTSD. I'm peri-menopausal, and recently, I have been a right @rse hole because of it. And 10 days ago, my precious angel Holly cat died. 
But I'm not depressed, I'm sad for a reason, but not all the time. I'm stressed. 
Don't get me wrong, some people are depressed, very depressed and need medication and help. Some people have mental illness, ranging from mild to moderate. Of course. But what has happened to me is life. It's great that we're open to people with MH issues, it does need to be more open.

*Friends*, I used to love it. I watched it the first time around, and thought it was great, but even back then, I knew Ross was a complete control freak, jealous and very toxic. I hated how he acted with his son when he wanted to play with a doll. How he acted when Rachel got a new job and had a male friend. But I also thought Rachel was a very selfish, spoiled woman. I hated how she was shocked if a guy didn't fancy her (maybe he's just not that into you). How she hated Ross, but wanted him again when he had a new girlfriend and would just be a complete b*tch about her. I would never have been friends with her. How selfish she was when she was pregnant and knowingly let everyone think it was Monica that was pregnant. The list is endless.

"but a couple of years ago I saw a thing analysing the R&R relationship"
Interesting, where was this?


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> I agree. It annoys me at work sometimes when you get a patient who abuses the staff, gets high in the toilets and smashes up the ward and then absolves themselves from all responsibility because they have a 'mental health issue'. Like we cant tell the difference between someone who genuinely cant help themselves from acting out and someone who is being a dick (oddly enough the 'mental health issues' never seem to result in them breaking their own stuff or beating up friends or family!)..


This, YES!

I can't go into detail, but we have a long-term patient whose wife is a nasty piece of work. She swears at us, blames us for everything, has tantrums, speaks to nurses like we caused all his problems, puts the phone down on us, abuses us on the phone.....the managers just pacify her.

I've been yelled at a few times and sworn at and generally abused, but a lot of the time relatives are stressed, I get that. Many of them apologise. Many don't. Managers just expect to to manage conflict without any training.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> We have a complex relationship. She is very kind to other people - she really is - but not to me whilst I was growing up. My first proper memory is of being told that my cousin was beautiful and I was "only clever". Long history of physical and mental abuse. For example, my father killed himself when I was 19 and she refused to come to the funeral with me. So I sat alone. The last time she laid a finger on me was the summer my father died. In the Christmas holidays from
> Uni I went back to the family home and she went to hit me with the dustpan and brush (as she often did) - I grabbed her wrist and told her she was done. She wasn't laying a finger on me again.
> 
> Odd thing is she tells me she loves me - it's like she's forgotten the things that have gone before.
> 
> Strained is the best word to describe how we are. I wish I didn't have to go, I manage to get away with about 12 hours a year currently as I can't leave Oscar for an overnight. Even more reason to hope he is with us for many more years!


That's very sad. I think parents often forget that their actions towards their children will be a part of the child's life forever. I've been amazed at how far back my own boys remember, especially little details. They recall things that lasted just a moment in time to me.
I had an awful relationship with my mother. I could never understand what I'd done wrong, but came to learn I could never do right in her eyes.
I think the closest we ever got was when she had terminal cancer when I was 13yo. I learnt to brush away the horrible way she treated me and, right or wrong, blamed it on her illness.
It still affects me to this day. I swore back then I would love and cherish unconditionally any children I had. Thankfully I think I've achieved that.
Maybe your mother genuinely doesn't remember how awful she was to you. Maybe those times were just moments to her. Maybe she didn't realise those times would linger on for you way beyond your youth.
If you must go, then give yourself something really good to look forward to when you get back (as if Oscar isn't enough :Cat). 
Thank goodness we can *choose* our friends. xx


----------



## picaresque

Yes in hindsight there were some parts of Friends that haven’t dated well. The way Chandler and Monica adopted their baby* from a naive unwed teenage mother like it was still the 1950s is something that grates for me. The whole thing felt like they were buying a child, just with a few extra steps to make it seem wholesome. And Ross isn’t the only man of the main cast who behaves badly towards women, they all do. Frankly they’re none of them people I’d want to spend much time with IRL but it’s a sitcom and it makes me laugh.

*oh and surprise, it’s twins! Like that wouldn’t have been picked up on sooner lol


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I dunno @Cully all I know is that I knew I would never be a mother, I'm case I was like her. People always say "oh you wouldn't have been" - but who knows? The risk wasn't worth it. I couldn't do to a child what she did to me. People also say I should talk to her about it - but there would be no point at all. It's best for me that I just carry on ringing her once a week and go up once or twice a year for a few hours.

I'm so envious of how some of my friends are with their children - but equally everything I've done/achieved/become is not because of her but in spite of her and that makes me proud. I guess I have her to thank for my being so absolutely desperate to get away that I went to Uni and met husband. On my wedding day she actually told me she "couldn't be bothered" to do up the buttons on the back of my dress. The things I remember that stick with me are never good things. Never.

Anyway. I'll get tomorrow done and dusted and I'll be safe until the end of the year…jeez.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I dunno @Cully all I know is that I knew I would never be a mother, I'm case I was like her. People always say "oh you wouldn't have been" - but who knows? The risk wasn't worth it. I couldn't do to a child what she did to me. People also say I should talk to her about it - but there would be no point at all. It's best for me that I just carry on ringing her once a week and go up once or twice a year for a few hours.
> 
> I'm so envious of how some of my friends are with their children - but equally everything I've done/achieved/become is not because of her but in spite of her and that makes me proud. I guess I have her to thank for my being so absolutely desperate to get away that I went to Uni and met husband. On my wedding day she actually told me she "couldn't be bothered" to do up the buttons on the back of my dress. The things I remember that stick with me are never good things. Never.
> 
> Anyway. I'll get tomorrow done and dusted and I'll be safe until the end of the year…jeez.


Well they say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. I guess with a bit of tweaking words, that applies to you. I do admire your resilience and what you have achieved, I'm not sure I could have done that.
Get the trip over with and keep thinking double choc gateau, or whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks for your kind words @Cully  I shall grit my teeth and think of getting home to my boys.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm @Jackie C I think the R&R analysis was just on FB at some point.

You've had a dreadful year and a half and then Holly's tragic death has just "rounded that off" I think. You're incredible doing the role you do - and perimenopause is evil. Truly evil. I have so much sympathy with you for this - my memory in perimenopause is shocking, which isn't helpful in our kind of work. The sleeplessness doesn't help either. I'm so sorry you've been having such a terrible time - and I hope you can get some help from work in terms of the PTSD.

I hope that you and OH are doing okay and getting through the days more easily without your girl xx


----------



## SbanR

Grrrrrrrr! My number seems to have got on an active circulating list. Another scam call. This time it's her majesty's revenue and customs. Told him to sod off:Rage Number blocked.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not having a downstairs loo.

Got two plumbers working on the central heating, currently both on the landing outside the bathroom and I'm desperate for a wee.

No desire to have a tinkle while they are on the other side of the door so I've just walked down to the end of the garden and squatted behind the shed! 

That's better


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Not having a downstairs loo.
> 
> Got two plumbers working on the central heating, currently both on the landing outside the bathroom and I'm desperate for a wee.
> 
> No desire to have a tinkle while they are on the other side of the door so I've just walked down to the end of the garden and squatted behind the shed!
> 
> That's better


You'd have got a shock if one of the workmen was there with the same idea!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> You'd have got a shock if one of the workmen was there with the same idea!


Haha! I made sure I knew they were upstairs and busy


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Not having a downstairs loo.
> 
> Got two plumbers working on the central heating, currently both on the landing outside the bathroom and I'm desperate for a wee.
> 
> No desire to have a tinkle while they are on the other side of the door so I've just walked down to the end of the garden and squatted behind the shed!
> 
> That's better


Did you spot that peeping Tom at the fence?!


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> And 10 days ago, my precious angel Holly cat died.


I am so sorry to read this and I remember telling you that she looked so much like my little Flo who died before her time because she had not been spayed and allowed to have a litter so young - she was FIV+ and then developed a mammary tumour; I noticed that your avatar had changed from Betty and it reminded me how much like Florence she was. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I survived - ended up travelling for almost 9.5 hours out of 16 hours (left home 6:30 home 22:20)…in the remaining time I went for a run (excuse was I needed to stretch legs after 5 hours in car) and saw my mother and granny.

Thanks to everyone for their support and kindness and understanding. It’s hard to admit these things sometimes, as it makes you feel abnormal.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I survived - ended up travelling for almost 9.5 hours out of 16 hours (left home 6:30 home 22:20)…in the remaining time I went for a run (excuse was I needed to stretch legs after 5 hours in car) and saw my mother and granny.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support and kindness and understanding. It's hard to admit these things sometimes, as it makes you feel abnormal.


So glad the ordeal is over for you. You're not abnormal at all. It's just your reaction to the 'abnormal' treatment you received in the past.
So, were your boys happy to see you back safely home?:Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They were indeed - small boy is giving me the cold shoulder today though  It’s a good job I changed my job and I don’t disappear in the middle of the night any more - he used to hate that!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> They were indeed - small boy is giving me the cold shoulder today though  It's a good job I changed my job and I don't disappear in the middle of the night any more - he used to hate that!


I should imagine you're glad you don't have to go out at night now too.
Fortunately cats are very forgiving and Oscar will soon be lying next to you again.


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> I dunno @Cully all I know is that I knew I would never be a mother, I'm case I was like her. People always say "oh you wouldn't have been" - but who knows? The risk wasn't worth it. I couldn't do to a child what she did to me.


I had the same thought process because of my step mother, although I'm not sure if it was totally a conscious thing. I didn't want to behave the way she had behaved. When I found I didn't seem to be able to conceive, it was sort of "well that's that then".

She broke her arm once hitting me. I have to admit that I got quite a lot of pleasure out of that one 

Glad you survived the trip x


----------



## SbanR

@Lurcherlad I've an engineer booked to fix my boiler. Apparently it's going to be an all day job (thank goodness its still within guarantee - just!)
It's in the airing cupboard, right next to the loo

I think I'll leave taking my meds till he's gone


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck @MilleD  I'm not surprised re: her broken arm. What a cowbag. Serves her right.


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> Grrrrrrrr! My number seems to have got on an active circulating list. Another scam call. This time it's her majesty's revenue and customs. Told him to sod off:Rage Number blocked.


I had TWO of those yesterday!


----------



## Jackie C

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm @Jackie C I think the R&R analysis was just on FB at some point.
> 
> You've had a dreadful year and a half and then Holly's tragic death has just "rounded that off" I think. You're incredible doing the role you do - and perimenopause is evil. Truly evil. I have so much sympathy with you for this - my memory in perimenopause is shocking, which isn't helpful in our kind of work. The sleeplessness doesn't help either. I'm so sorry you've been having such a terrible time - and I hope you can get some help from work in terms of the PTSD.
> 
> I hope that you and OH are doing okay and getting through the days more easily without your girl xx


I did a search on youtube and found a couple about Ross and/or Rachel. Interesting, which underlined what I thought.

We do have a work psychologist who I've seen a couple of times. I do like talking, so it does help.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> I am so sorry to read this and I remember telling you that she looked so much like my little Flo who died before her time because she had not been spayed and allowed to have a litter so young - she was FIV+ and then developed a mammary tumour; I noticed that your avatar had changed from Betty and it reminded me how much like Florence she was. So sorry to hear this.


Thank you. xx



Lurcherlad said:


> Not having a downstairs loo.
> 
> Got two plumbers working on the central heating, currently both on the landing outside the bathroom and I'm desperate for a wee.
> 
> No desire to have a tinkle while they are on the other side of the door so I've just walked down to the end of the garden and squatted behind the shed!
> 
> That's better


let

When my mum's bungalow sells, I want to get a few things done in the house. One of them is a new bathroom. I never thought of this!!! How do I go to the toilet??!?! Especially in the morning!

Glad you survived, @Mrs Funkin. My mum used to get on my nerves a lot, and she lived 60 miles away, so I couldn't just "pop in". I would have preferred it if I lived closer, so I could just pop in for 10 minutes a few times a week, rather than a few hours at a time.



MilleD said:


> I had the same thought process because of my step mother, although I'm not sure if it was totally a conscious thing. I didn't want to behave the way she had behaved. When I found I didn't seem to be able to conceive, it was sort of "well that's that then".
> 
> She broke her arm once hitting me. I have to admit that I got quite a lot of pleasure out of that one
> 
> Glad you survived the trip x


I bet you did! What an awful woman to do that.....I bet she blamed you as well.

My mum struggled with her mental health when I was a kid, and she was very OTT with most things. Everything was a drama. She was very set in her ways, old-fashioned and judgemental. Sometimes I noticed when I was a kid, and she never changed. She was reactionary. I did have a good childhood, my dad was very loving and kind. Don't get me wrong, my mum could be very nice and would play card games and read me stories as a kid, but she was just OTT with everything else if we "misbehaved" or did something she didn't agree with, and then she'd shout. scream, and then actually sulk. I just thought it was pathetic. 
Anyway, I'm child-free by choice and the way my mum was probably contributes to that, although it's not the main factor by any means. My main reasons are: absolutely no maternal desire (for human babies), pregnancy, labour, freedom, money, sleep etc etc


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> I had TWO of those yesterday!


Couldn't "like" your post.
I was waiting to see if I got another call yesterday, but nothing
I'll download a blocking app off Google play store if I receive more of these calls in quick succession.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Jackie C if you have a shed, buy a bucket!


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> @Jackie C if you have a shed, buy a bucket!


Sorry, you've lost me.


----------



## MilleD

Jackie C said:


> Sorry, you've lost me.


I think she means for using as a loo when your bathroom is out of commission?

I could be wrong


----------



## catz4m8z

MilleD said:


> I think she means for using as a loo when your bathroom is out of commission?
> 
> I could be wrong


Is the shed necessary?? Cant you just wee in your bucket in another room in the house....preferably not the kitchen when the builders are having a cup of tea though!:Hilarious

Im annoyed today that I will never be one of those thin healthy looking vegans.:Shy I know its all my own fault but I really love my food! My diet is probably 90% healthy home cooked foods but it would be too depressing to eat 'rabbit food' all the time. Sadly this means I add coconut milk to recipes, drizzle tahini on my veggies and make myself a cake every week.
I'll never be thin but I suppose my diet could be much worse!


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> Is the shed necessary?? Cant you just wee in your bucket in another room in the house....preferably not the kitchen when the builders are having a cup of tea though!:Hilarious
> 
> Im annoyed today that I will never be one of those thin healthy looking vegans.:Shy I know its all my own fault but I really love my food! My diet is probably 90% healthy home cooked foods but it would be too depressing to eat 'rabbit food' all the time. Sadly this means I add coconut milk to recipes, drizzle tahini on my veggies and make myself a cake every week.
> I'll never be thin but I suppose my diet could be much worse!


Oh yes, it could be
Have you seen the trailer the BBC has been flogging these past few days. Dr Chris van T doing an ultra processed diet and the findings............


----------



## Jackie C

MilleD said:


> I think she means for using as a loo when your bathroom is out of commission?
> 
> I could be wrong


HAHAHAHA! Of course.....



catz4m8z said:


> Is the shed necessary?? Cant you just wee in your bucket in another room in the house....preferably not the kitchen when the builders are having a cup of tea though!:Hilarious
> 
> Im annoyed today that I will never be one of those thin healthy looking vegans.:Shy I know its all my own fault but I really love my food! My diet is probably 90% healthy home cooked foods but it would be too depressing to eat 'rabbit food' all the time. Sadly this means I add coconut milk to recipes, drizzle tahini on my veggies and make myself a cake every week.
> I'll never be thin but I suppose my diet could be much worse!


Ugh!

I love coconut milk in a curry, and although I'm not vegan, Asian vegan food is delicious, but coconut milk is fabulous!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> HAHAHAHA! Of course.....
> 
> Ugh!
> 
> I love coconut milk in a curry, and although I'm not vegan, Asian vegan food is delicious, but coconut milk is fabulous!


Mmmmm, it makes a curry! I use powdered coconut milk which is much lower in calories


----------



## SbanR

SusieRainbow said:


> Mmmmm, it makes a curry! I use powdered coconut milk which is much lower in calories


Can you get That off a supermarket shelf or do you have to get it online?


----------



## SusieRainbow

SbanR said:


> Can you get That off a supermarket shelf or do you have to get it online?


https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=Coconut+milk+powder&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> I use powdered coconut milk which is much lower in calories


Thats a really good idea, although not for me. I know myself too well....if I had powdered coconut milk sat on a shelf I would just start adding it to my hot chocolate or porridge!!


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> Thats a really good idea, although not for me. I know myself too well....if I had powdered coconut milk sat on a shelf I would just start adding it to my hot chocolate or porridge!!


It would give you a really yummy bowl of porridge


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> Thats a really good idea, although not for me. I know myself too well....if I had powdered coconut milk sat on a shelf I would just start adding it to my hot chocolate or porridge!!


Nom nom nom!


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> Mmmmm, it makes a curry! I use powdered coconut milk which is much lower in calories


Does it taste the same? Do you/can you mix it with water? 
I make a great beef rangdang that has roasted coconut in it, which is beautiful (as well as coconut milk).


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> Does it taste the same? Do you/can you mix it with water?
> I make a great beef rangdang that has roasted coconut in it, which is beautiful (as well as coconut milk).


I mix a tabespoon with water and lob it in for the last 10 minutes of cooking. 
Your beef rangdang sounds delicious, I love toasted coconut! Well, all forms of coconut, even the dogs have coconut oil on their breakfast so they smell coconutty too.


----------



## Jackie C

Coconut milk, although high in fat, it is healthier fat as it's a medium-chain triglycerides and lowes LDL increases HDL's. I might give the powder a try, though, as sometimes I don't need an entire can. Or don't need a lot of liquid.



SusieRainbow said:


> I mix a tabespoon with water and lob it in for the last 10 minutes of cooking.
> Your beef rangdang sounds delicious, I love toasted coconut! Well, all forms of coconut, even the dogs have coconut oil on their breakfast so they smell coconutty too.


Thanks. This is the receipe. I'm not an exact follower of recipes, but I do with this, and it's stunning. I used stewing beef. 
https://rasamalaysia.com/beef-rendang-recipe-rendang-daging/


----------



## catz4m8z

Well, am annoyed today (and every day TBH!) by my neighbours kids playing in the garden. I know that sounds petty and I get that kids do play in gardens its just that they are there all day, everyday except when its raining! They dont seem to go to school either.
At this point Im wondering if neighbours are running a creche out of their house!:Wideyed


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> Coconut milk, although high in fat, it is healthier fat as it's a medium-chain triglycerides and lowes LDL increases HDL's. I might give the powder a try, though, as sometimes I don't need an entire can. Or don't need a lot of liquid.
> 
> Thanks. This is the receipe. I'm not an exact follower of recipes, but I do with this, and it's stunning. I used stewing beef.
> https://rasamalaysia.com/beef-rendang-recipe-rendang-daging/


Mmmm! I wil try that! 
I bought the power to reduce waste as like you,rarely used a whole tin.


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Well, am annoyed today (and every day TBH!) by my neighbours kids playing in the garden. I know that sounds petty and I get that kids do play in gardens its just that they are there all day, everyday except when its raining! They dont seem to go to school either.
> At this point Im wondering if neighbours are running a creche out of their house!:Wideyed


I understand that. It's not the playing, it's the constant loud screaming. My mum used to come and out and tell us to be quiet as it was annoying and would annoy the neighbours. She'd tell us to go play elsewhere. It's not the kids, it's the parents who don't care if their children annoy other people, as little precious is the centre of the universe.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> Mmmm! I wil try that!
> I bought the power to reduce waste as like you,rarely used a whole tin.


My OH claims he "doesn't like coconut milk" despite me putting coconut in most of my curries, but he reckons the rangdang is the best curry I've ever made. It really renders down, so there isn't much sauce left, but the flavours are concentrated.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> It's not the playing, it's the constant loud screaming.


argh, the screaming!!:Banghead They often do this....or bark just to set the dogs off:Shifty. The dogs are normally pretty chill with the usual kid playing sounds but when they start screaming and barking I have to bring them in. Its really not fair to them.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Jackie C said:


> I understand that. It's not the playing, it's the constant loud screaming. My mum used to come and out and tell us to be quiet as it was annoying and would annoy the neighbours. She'd tell us to go play elsewhere. It's not the kids, it's the parents who don't care if their children annoy other people, as little precious is the centre of the universe.


Yes that bugs me no end! I remember mum asking us to play quieter in the garden. Nowadays on school holidays all you can hear is kids screaming and shouting. I want to be able to enjoy nice weather without that constant noise.

And don't get me started on student houses :Arghh. This is a student town and there are student houses all over the place. In the summer you can hear loud parties and music from a few roads away! We have some next door and they often come home at 4am screaming and shouting. Though they did quiet down when lots of the family houses went knocking on their door


----------



## margy

We live at the top of a high hill, which leads onto a housing estate. It's the main road into town and at the top it branches in three directions. Our house faces the road just before it branches. Often we would get groups of people walk up the bank from a night out in town and stand saying their goodbyes for at least 15mins. To the point where I nearly opened the window to tell them to go home! Or you'd get taxis zooming up and down. It's been blissful during lockdown with the pubs closed, but is gradually getting noisier again


----------



## Jackie C

HarlequinCat said:


> Yes that bugs me no end! I remember mum asking us to play quieter in the garden. Nowadays on school holidays all you can hear is kids screaming and shouting. I want to be able to enjoy nice weather without that constant noise.
> 
> And don't get me started on student houses :Arghh. This is a student town and there are student houses all over the place. In the summer you can hear loud parties and music from a few roads away! We have some next door and they often come home at 4am screaming and shouting. Though they did quiet down when lots of the family houses went knocking on their door


I remember getting some roller skates as a kid and wanting to play out in them at 7am! My mum said, "Yes, but just skate up and down the garden and be quiet, so you don't disturb the neighbours." So I was. 
We would never have simply gone outside and screamed for screaming sake. If I did, we were told!!!

Ahhh, students. My mate lives down a street with a lot of students, and she has a youngish kid. She gets sick of telling the students next door to be quiet at night. They ignored her. So when they all went out one night, her partner snuck outside and glued their door lock so they couldn't get in!! Wrong, I know, but funny.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

catz4m8z said:


> argh, the screaming!!:Banghead They often do this....or bark just to set the dogs off:Shifty. The dogs are normally pretty chill with the usual kid playing sounds but when they start screaming and barking I have to bring them in. Its really not fair to them.


I too suffer from the screaming,:Rage it frays my nerves, the normal playing and shouting I can cope with..... it's the screaming that sets my teeth on edge. I dread the school holidays, but at least we can go out this year (hopeful).


----------



## Jackie C

Don't get me started about children in pubs and nice restaurants. The ones who sit down, are quiet and behave are fine (although I don't think they should be there after a certain time). But they are always the ones who ALLOW their toddlers and children to walk around or run around and scream. Sorry, it's not home, it's not McDonald's, at certain places you have to be taught to behave in a certain way. Your children are 100% your responsibility, and they are not the centre of the universe. Why can't parents teach their children manners?


----------



## catz4m8z

flat pack furniture.... I hate it and have no natural aptitude for putting it together....:Shifty


Just put my desk together and I have several pieces left over and have somehow put it together so its a complete reverse of how its supposed to look.
Of course....what else did I expect.:Bored


----------



## Nonnie

Lip fillers. I just find them so grotesque.

If someone has them its all i can concentrate on. Even more so when they have lipstick on and its the weird texture less look.


----------



## Jackie C

Nonnie said:


> Lip fillers. I just find them so grotesque.
> 
> If someone has them its all i can concentrate on. Even more so when they have lipstick on and its the weird texture less look.


It's when young people have them when they really don't need them!! Once you've started, you have to continue. Lip fillers, botox etc in younger people are so common place, just like wearing make-up.


----------



## kimthecat

Cyclist riding two abreast on the road when there is a cycle path on the pavement next to the road.  . gave them a toot to warn I was over taking and got the finger. gave them the old fashioned two fingered salute back or a Harvey Smith as we used to call it.


----------



## Jackie C

kimthecat said:


> Cyclist riding two abreast on the road when there is a cycle path on the pavement next to the road.  . gave them a toot to warn I was over taking and got the finger. gave them the old fashioned two fingered salute back or a Harvey Smith as we used to call it.


I can see why cyclist ride two-a-breast as it's safer for them, but the cycle path is built for them!
I always try and give loads of space, but all slow-moving vehicles should have to pull in every so often to stop traffic build-up and delaying everyone; this includes cyclists, big lorries, wide vehicles etc. You can't complain if you're a cyclist about the environment, when you've got a line of traffic behind you that you are directly causing, that are driving stop/start and belching out more fumes because of it. Of course, they have as much right to the road as drivers, BUT, it's simple courtesay to pull in every so often.

I was once stuck behind a wide load, which was slightly wider than one lane. It was on a dual carriageway and they literally drove right in the middle of the two lanes, so I couldn't pass. It was doing 40mph in a 70mph. For over 20 miles. Not once did they pull in. They could have pulled into the side a little to allow me to pass, but didn't. I thought it was extraordinaraily selfish and poor driving. 
I understand it's safer for them to occupy both lanes, but they should have had light hazards on the right side with an arrow, so people could drive around it.

Oh, and people who drive at 60mph in the overtaking lane when it's 70mph, and don't pull in. You'd fail your test if you did that.


----------



## Jackie C

I'm SOOOOOOOO tired. Finished nights this morning at 8am. Went to bed and got up at 1pm. 
I HATE that hangover feeling I get.


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> Well, am annoyed today (and every day TBH!) by my neighbours kids playing in the garden. I know that sounds petty and I get that kids do play in gardens its just that they are there all day, everyday except when its raining! They dont seem to go to school either.
> At this point Im wondering if neighbours are running a creche out of their house!:Wideyed





Jackie C said:


> I understand that. It's not the playing, it's the constant loud screaming. My mum used to come and out and tell us to be quiet as it was annoying and would annoy the neighbours. She'd tell us to go play elsewhere. It's not the kids, it's the parents who don't care if their children annoy other people, as little precious is the centre of the universe.


Sorry you both have this, me too. I record a podcast and had to move around the house as the noise of the kids in the garden two doors down was picked up. It's a constant screech. Child the other side just tells her mother off 'for gods sake' is heard and I am fairly sure it's still at primary school albeit later years. Luckily they do go back to school and appear to be allergic to weather below 20 degrees and rain but hell it's annoying!


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> argh, the screaming!!:Banghead They often do this....or bark just to set the dogs off:Shifty. The dogs are normally pretty chill with the usual kid playing sounds but when they start screaming and barking I have to bring them in. Its really not fair to them.


and banging balls against your fence.


----------



## Boxer123

Hay fever


----------



## MollySmith

Rosacea (and yeah, hey fever). I can manage until there is a change in the temperature.


----------



## Cully

Flaming council gardeners who can't tell a weed from a rose. They cutdown all the marigolds with their dirty smelly petrol mowers and when challenged said they didn't notice them. Hmph, didn't see a massive carpet of red/gold:Banghead.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Since Wednesday, a family just a few doors down have been having wedding celebrations all afternoon and into the late evening with loud music, singing and VERY loud drums every day.

Then there’s the spilling out onto the streets and the shouting and slamming of car doors and revving engines as some leave.

Five afternoons and nights in a row is really inconsiderate and selfish. Not very neighbourly imo.

Hoping last night, being the actual wedding day and a Saturday was the last of it.


----------



## Cully

We had a lady move in here a few months ago who thinks a communal garden where most residents are 70+ years is the place for near naked sunbathing!
She's an ardent sun worshipper who strips off to bra and skimpy shorts at the first sun ray, either on her sun lounger or a blanket on the grass.
In your own garden I don't have a problem, but treating a communal garden for seniors as a public beach is disrespectful. 
I don't think she has a clue what an offending eyesore she is, Ugh!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Cully said:


> We had a lady move in here a few months ago who thinks a communal garden where most residents are 70+ years is the place for near naked sunbathing!
> She's an ardent sun worshipper who strips off to bra and skimpy shorts at the first sun ray, either on her sun lounger or a blanket on the grass.
> In your own garden I don't have a problem, but treating a communal garden for seniors as a public beach is disrespectful.
> I don't think she has a clue what an offending eyesore she is, Ugh!


Maybe all club together to buy her a screen/one of those beach windbreakers, and perhaps she'll get the message that you don't all want to look at her?


----------



## Cully

Linda Weasel said:


> Maybe all club together to buy her a screen/one of those beach windbreakers, and perhaps she'll get the message that you don't all want to look at her?


Nah, after all that sun exposure she's too thick skinned to take a hint. There are ant mounds there, so I'll leave it to them to sort her out (mwa ha ha ha)!


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Nah, after all that sun exposure she's too thick skinned to take a hint. There are ant mounds there, so I'll leave it to them to sort her out (mwa ha ha ha)!


Be proactive! Walk past holding a glass of iced water and "accidentally" trip. Ensure the ice cubes and water land on her


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Be proactive! Walk past holding a glass of iced water and "accidentally" trip. Ensure the ice cubes and water land on her


Hmm!!


----------



## lorilu

A couple of weeks ago I washed all my windows. Except I forgot one. I didn't realize until I'd put all the things away and was settled on the couch with my book that I forgot one window. I kept meaning to get back to it, but never did. Now it's yesterday and 90 degrees out and I've begged my friend to come put my window air conditioner in for me. 

The window it was in last year -from the day I moved into the house - has become Mazy cat's window (since removing the ac last fall). I even built a perch with a step up stool for her there.

Really it is the best window for the ac but I can't take Mazy cat's window away from her. I decided the second best choice would be the window here next to my desk but there's no outlet room to plug it in. Only one other window made sense, and yep, it's the window that never got washed. And of course now I can't wash it, because the air conditioner is in it. So I have to look at that dirty window for the next three months, lol.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> I'm SOOOOOOOO tired. Finished nights this morning at 8am. Went to bed and got up at 1pm.
> I HATE that hangover feeling I get.


I always felt it was like jet-lag, it made me really grumpy and tearful.
In fact my dad said to OH when we got engaged ' don't let her work nights, she's evil!'


----------



## Cully

SusieRainbow said:


> I always felt it was like jet-lag, it made me really grumpy and tearful.
> In fact my dad said to OH when we got engaged ' don't let her work nights, she's evil!'


Sorry but :Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> I always felt it was like jet-lag, it made me really grumpy and tearful.
> In fact my dad said to OH when we got engaged ' don't let her work nights, she's evil!'


That would have described me when I worked nights too. Horrible shift if you aren't suited for it. Some people are, but I never was.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cully said:


> We had a lady move in here a few months ago who thinks a communal garden where most residents are 70+ years is the place for near naked sunbathing!
> She's an ardent sun worshipper who strips off to bra and skimpy shorts at the first sun ray, either on her sun lounger or a blanket on the grass.
> In your own garden I don't have a problem, but treating a communal garden for seniors as a public beach is disrespectful.
> I don't think she has a clue what an offending eyesore she is, Ugh!


Well at least we have some varied weather here, so it's not everyday, it could be worse if you lived in Spain or somewhere similar.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> We had a lady move in here a few months ago who thinks a communal garden where most residents are 70+ years is the place for near naked sunbathing!
> She's an ardent sun worshipper who strips off to bra and skimpy shorts at the first sun ray, either on her sun lounger or a blanket on the grass.
> In your own garden I don't have a problem, but treating a communal garden for seniors as a public beach is disrespectful.
> I don't think she has a clue what an offending eyesore she is, Ugh!


Not just communal garden's for 70+!

Communal garden here and one of my neighbours likes to strip down to just shorts, not pleasant.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Not just communal garden's for 70+!
> 
> Communal garden here and one of my neighbours likes to strip down to just shorts, not pleasant.


My neighbour likes to do the same and walk across the street or work outside on his car …. not a pleasant sight …. a big belly and hairy shoulders! :Yuck


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> My neighbour likes to do the same and walk across the street or work outside on his car …. not a pleasant sight …. a big belly and hairy shoulders! :Yuck


Nothing more off-putting than hairy shoulders - especially if the hair is grey,long and curly :Vomit


----------



## Cully

DanWalkersmum said:


> Well at least we have some varied weather here, so it's not everyday, it could be worse if you lived in Spain or somewhere similar.


Oh believe me, if it's not actually raining, she's out there. It's just not the right setting.


----------



## Cully

DanWalkersmum said:


> Nothing more off-putting than hairy shoulders - especially if the hair is grey,long and curly :Vomit


Yes, especially on a woman


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> Not just communal garden's for 70+!
> 
> Communal garden here and one of my neighbours likes to strip down to just shorts, not pleasant.


We get that too. It's enough to buy you off your bacon sarnie! Look in a mirror and wear a T.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> Nah, after all that sun exposure she's too thick skinned to take a hint. !


Look at it this way, after a few years of 'sun worshipping' she will look like one of the 70 year olds anyways!



lorilu said:


> That would have described me when I worked nights too. Horrible shift if you aren't suited for it. Some people are, but I never was.


Hate that sicky jet lagged feeling during nightshifts. Even when Im awake I feel so crappy I CBA doing anything (luckily the dogs are very forgiving and let me have a duvet day post nights!LOL).)

Im doubly annoyed at the moment...firstly that I need new work shoes (I hate having to buy new shoes) and secondly the same shoes that cost me about 35-40 quid a couple of years ago are now 125-150 quid!!! WTH! They aren't even nice shoes....honestly they are one step away from being orthopaedic granny shoes!:Shifty


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Look at it this way, after a few years of 'sun worshipping' she will look like one of the 70 year olds anyways!


:Jawdrop Wash your mouth out you young whipper snapper. I'm 68!


----------



## Nonnie

Body shaming.

Humble braggers. These are the worst.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not being able to just go to a public swimming pool for a session without signing up for membership.

There are free ones, where you can pay as you go but it’s taken signing up to 3 different centres before I can get a session anywhere.

Anyhoo …. friend and I having our first dip for years tomorrow


----------



## lorilu

Nonnie said:


> Body shaming.
> 
> *Humble braggers*. These are the worst.


What's that?


----------



## HarlequinCat

Insomnia. Again.
Woke up at 1am having had just under 2hrs sleep then awake till at least 4am :Arghh


----------



## Happy Paws2

HarlequinCat said:


> Insomnia. Again.
> Woke up at 1am having had just under 2hrs sleep then awake till at least 4am :Arghh


I know the feeling, what ever time I go to bed once I wake up that's it I might just as well get up. Only have a few hours any night.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> I always felt it was like jet-lag, it made me really grumpy and tearful.
> In fact my dad said to OH when we got engaged ' don't let her work nights, she's evil!'


My OH thinks that.........and he's not far off the mark! LOL!!!

To be honest, this time I wasn't too bad. Unfortunately, I finished yesterday morning at 8am, and I'm back tomorrow for a DAY shift at 7.30am (and for TWO of them in a row). It's not enough rest for me. But it does mean I have the weekend off, though.



lorilu said:


> That would have described me when I worked nights too. Horrible shift if you aren't suited for it. Some people are, but I never was.


I sort-of get used to it. The actual night shift par se is fine as I'm a night owl, anyway. It's the day of the morning of finishing that I'm completely exhausted. 
TBH, nights are slightly less mad than days, anyway. We're a very busy unit.



catz4m8z said:


> Hate that sicky jet lagged feeling during nightshifts. Even when Im awake I feel so crappy I CBA doing anything (luckily the dogs are very forgiving and let me have a duvet day post nights!LOL).)


That's exactly what it is, but I get a banging head and jet lag.


----------



## lorilu

The kitchen cupboards in my new house are an odd height, very very tall and high up, but the bottom edge of them is at temple height. I kept banging my head against the corners, and this is a very painful thing! 

So I put little bumpers on al the cupboard door corners using foam rubber and duct tape. It looks a bit weird but I don't care about that, and I immediately stopped bumping my head against the corners. Fast forward 10 months and one of the bumpers fell off. I figured by now I had the muscle memory to not bump my head on the cupboard door corner.

I was wrong.

Less than 24 hours alter I had two painful bumps, one on my temple and one on the back of my head. 

The bumper is back on.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> The kitchen cupboards in my new house are an odd height, very very tall and high up, but the bottom edge of them is at temple height. I kept banging my head against the corners, and this is a very painful thing!
> 
> So I put little bumpers on al the cupboard door corners using foam rubber and duct tape. It looks a bit weird but I don't care about that, and I immediately stopped bumping my head against the corners. Fast forward 10 months and one of the bumpers fell off. I figured by now I had the muscle memory to not bump my head on the cupboard door corner.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> Less than 24 hours alter I had two painful bumps, one on my temple and one on the back of my head.
> 
> The bumper is back on.


Ouch!!!


----------



## Jackie C

About two weeks ago, my new (ie September last year) Dell laptop stopped charging, so after a few frustrating hours, I took it back to Curry's PC World as it is still under warranty. They took it back and approx a week later, it came back and they had replaced the charger (how this took them a week to discover this, I don't know). 
Anyway, after less than a week of having it back, it's the same fault, so I'm back out this afternoon to take it back again. I'm going to have to tell them I want a replacement of the same laptop or a same-spec equilvanant. There is obviously something wrong internally. I BET they will just replace the charger again. 
SO annoying as I just wanted a day of chilling and relaxing in the garden before I'm back at work tomorrow. 

Oh, and it's going to be about 3 hour before I can go out as I've had to wash my hair, and it takes ages to dry, even if I partly blow dry it, as it's thick and curly.


----------



## margy

Finally the hot water has landed up here in the north so went to look out my summer trousers, only to try them on and find they're all too tight! I've gone up a size,I'm really mad at myself for letting the weight creep on.I knew I'd put some weight on but not enough for all my summer clothes apart from the t-shirts to be tight. The jeans I normally wear are those stretch ones, much too thick for todays humid hot weather. I will have to go and get some new ones now and go on a diet!


----------



## ForestWomble

Had workmen spraying pesticides outside today, no warning, I wouldn't of even known if I hadn't asked!


----------



## Jackie C

ForestWomble said:


> Had workmen spraying pesticides outside today, no warning, I wouldn't of even known if I hadn't asked!


That's really bad. A lot of them have very harsh chemicals in them, and are often harmful to animals.



margy said:


> Finally the hot water has landed up here in the north so went to look out my summer trousers, only to try them on and find they're all too tight! I've gone up a size,I'm really mad at myself for letting the weight creep on.I knew I'd put some weight on but not enough for all my summer clothes apart from the t-shirts to be tight. The jeans I normally wear are those stretch ones, much too thick for todays humid hot weather. I will have to go and get some new ones now and go on a diet!


I did this this afternoon. After I got in, I thought I'd put my shorts on for comfort......they went on alright, but then my bum sucked them up!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Finally the hot water has landed up here in the north so went to look out my summer trousers, only to try them on and find they're all too tight! I've gone up a size,I'm really mad at myself for letting the weight creep on.I knew I'd put some weight on but not enough for all my summer clothes apart from the t-shirts to be tight. The jeans I normally wear are those stretch ones, much too thick for todays humid hot weather. I will have to go and get some new ones now and go on a diet!


I feel your pain 

Join us on the Weightloss thread


----------



## mrs phas

lending my laptop to sons gf son for lockdown schooling
finally getting it back
only to find ALL my stuff, ( except pictures thank goodness ) have been deleted
so having to reinstall stuff, that i have no idea what the passwords were cos i have them all on auto save on my phone
and then
getting berated because, after checking, TWICE, deleting all his school portals and log ins


----------



## cheekyscrip

Arranged a meeting with a friend, she added two more ladies to it , one of them I knew for a while, other I met once and found annoying.
Been bored out of my mind listening to someone who goes: been to Maldives 7 times, to Seychelles 5 times, to Thailand 6 times and on and on continent by continent...except Antarctica...

So we arranged with my friend to meet just the two of us ...

She messaged me that accidentally she spilled it we are meeting and the other two
are coming...

I know how it sounds but I cancelled with lame-ish excuse.

I love my friend and I like X but can’t have another 80 days around the world..

I know I was blatantly rude by English standards ( my friend is English).


----------



## MollySmith

Can I say I annoy myself?

Since fertility treatment I’ve had hayfever, migraines and rosecea and this weekend I could have scratched my face off. Three lots of stuff and antihistamines seem to make me so drowsy. Bah.


----------



## MollySmith

cheekyscrip said:


> Arranged a meeting with a friend, she added two more ladies to it , one of them I knew for a while, other I met once and found annoying.
> Been bored out of my mind listening to someone who goes: been to Maldives 7 times, to Seychelles 5 times, to Thailand 6 times and on and on continent by continent...except Antarctica...
> 
> So we arranged with my friend to meet just the two of us ...
> 
> She messaged me that accidentally she spilled it we are meeting and the other two
> are coming...
> 
> I know how it sounds but I cancelled with lame-ish excuse.
> 
> I love my friend and I like X but can't have another 80 days around the world..
> 
> I know I was blatantly rude by English standards ( my friend is English).


How joyfully unfriendly to the planet she is. I'd have cancelled too, or commented on the volume of carbon she's burning up. Got my calculator out!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Finally the hot water has landed up here in the north so went to look out my summer trousers, only to try them on and find they're all too tight! I've gone up a size,I'm really mad at myself for letting the weight creep on.I knew I'd put some weight on but not enough for all my summer clothes apart from the t-shirts to be tight. The jeans I normally wear are those stretch ones, much too thick for todays humid hot weather. I will have to go and get some new ones now and go on a diet!


I've put on half a stone I hate it I feel really uncomfortable. Now the hot weather is here luckily I'm losing my appetite.


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> Can I say I annoy myself?
> 
> Since fertility treatment I've had hayfever, migraines and rosecea and this weekend I could have scratched my face off. Three lots of stuff and antihistamines seem to make me so drowsy. Bah.


I feel your pain I'm a right itchy mess at the moment. Also half asleep because of the antihistamines.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> I've put on half a stone I hate it I feel really uncomfortable. Now the hot weather is here luckily I'm losing my appetite.


Wish I could lose mine. Although I think it's not so much food as alcohol to be honest. I find myself increasingly needing a gin and tonic or glass of wine in the evening. Lots of stress at the moment.Not good I know.


----------



## lorilu

cheekyscrip said:


> Arranged a meeting with a friend, she added two more ladies to it , one of them I knew for a while, other I met once and found annoying.
> Been bored out of my mind listening to someone who goes: been to Maldives 7 times, to Seychelles 5 times, to Thailand 6 times and on and on continent by continent...except Antarctica...
> 
> So we arranged with my friend to meet just the two of us ...
> 
> She messaged me that accidentally she spilled it we are meeting and the other two
> are coming...
> 
> I know how it sounds but I cancelled with lame-ish excuse.
> 
> I love my friend and I like X but can't have another 80 days around the world..
> 
> I know I was blatantly rude by English standards ( my friend is English).


Good grief. I would have cancelled too. Ugh!


----------



## lorilu

I bit the inside of my lower lip by accident. Well, obviously it was an accident haha. But of course now, you know, it never gets better, because I've got this big painful bump inside my lower lip and I keep biting it again.

And it's so gawdawfulhot, all I want to do is lay around the house with the ac on and eat. And eat. AND EAT. Oink.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sounds miserable @MollySmith and @Boxer123 

My son has antihistamines on prescription - stronger than over the counter.


----------



## MollySmith

Boxer123 said:


> I feel your pain I'm a right itchy mess at the moment. Also half asleep because of the antihistamines.


I'm sorry - I put cold yoghurt on my face the other day - bliss! Yes, was that desperate. I have the second AZ vaccine tomorrow and will probably fall asleep on my way home!



Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds miserable @MollySmith and @Boxer123
> 
> My son has antihistamines on prescription - stronger than over the counter.


Thank you, sorry to hear your son is suffering so much too.

I miss snow and rain!


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> I miss snow and rain!


Me too. Well, we have plenty of rain. But I can't stand the heat. I hate it when it's hot straight from winter, no spring at all. I prefer it chilly to hot.


----------



## cheekyscrip

lorilu said:


> Me too. Well, we have plenty of rain. But I can't stand the heat. I hate it when it's hot straight from winter, no spring at all. I prefer it chilly to hot.


Imagine me here...and it will not get cooler till late October!!! 

Very tired... hate the heat!


----------



## Lurcherlad

We had 27 today in Essex … too hot!


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> We had 27 today in Essex … too hot!


It's been high 80s F and up to 90 here since last Friday. With 80-90% humidity. We had some hot days in May, too. Usually, USUALLY, it cools off again. I hope. I can't do anything outside when it's hot like this. I can't bear the humidity either. Last night in the middle of the night I actually got up and turned the ac on. I never have it on at night, hate the noise. But it was so awful last night that a fan just wasn't doing it.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds miserable @MollySmith and @Boxer123
> 
> My son has antihistamines on prescription - stronger than over the counter.


I get them on prescription although my asthma is more under control this year I still feel awful. I don't get it all summer so hopefully it will ease soon.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Wish I could lose mine. Although I think it's not so much food as alcohol to be honest. I find myself increasingly needing a gin and tonic or glass of wine in the evening. Lots of stress at the moment.Not good I know.


I don't really drink but if I'm stressed my go to is a cuppa and a chocolate something. To much working from home and being in the biscuit tin. I hope your stress passes soon.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Insomnia again. Couple hrs. And had those times u don't know if you've been awake or asleep. Very annoying. I'm hoping it's just hormonal and that time of the month coming up


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> That's really bad. A lot of them have very harsh chemicals in them, and are often harmful to animals.
> 
> I did this this afternoon. After I got in, I thought I'd put my shorts on for comfort......they went on alright, but then my bum sucked them up!!!


Liked for the shorts bit:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

cheekyscrip said:


> Arranged a meeting with a friend, she added two more ladies to it , one of them I knew for a while, other I met once and found annoying.
> Been bored out of my mind listening to someone who goes: been to Maldives 7 times, to Seychelles 5 times, to Thailand 6 times and on and on continent by continent...except Antarctica...
> 
> So we arranged with my friend to meet just the two of us ...
> 
> She messaged me that accidentally she spilled it we are meeting and the other two
> are coming...
> 
> I know how it sounds but I cancelled with lame-ish excuse.
> 
> I love my friend and I like X but can't have another 80 days around the world..
> 
> I know I was blatantly rude by English standards ( my friend is English).


I don't blame you and would have done the same. 
I have a friend who insists I look at every photo she takes when on holiday. Now I just 'forget' my reading glasses when we meet, post holiday.


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> I'm sorry - I put cold yoghurt on my face the other day - bliss! Yes, was that desperate. I have the second AZ vaccine tomorrow and will probably fall asleep on my way home!
> 
> Thank you, sorry to hear your son is suffering so much too.
> 
> I miss snow and rain!


I keep a bottle of water in the freezer for when it's unbearably hot. Rolling it on my face or chest is do soothing.


----------



## Magyarmum

Very annoyed yesterday morning when this 6 ft tall x 4 foot wide hulk of a male shouted at Gwylim and me for walking too slowly across the pedestrian crossing.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I don't blame you and would have done the same.
> I have a friend who insists I look at every photo she takes when on holiday. Now I just 'forget' my reading glasses when we meet, post holiday.


That reminds me of when my friend went to Spain. Or maybe it was Germany, or Australia. I forget which, she's been all over. Anyway I went to her house and she had her trip pictures on this cloud thing, and there were hundreds and hundreds and she had something to say about every one of them. After about a hundred I started giggling because it seemed so silly to sit here and have to look at these pictures for so long, I tired to be polite and hold in the giggles but finally I had to let it out and just started laughing until the tears rolled down my face. She didn't understand why I was laughing until I finally gasped it out, how crazy it was to make me look at all these pictures for so long. She didn't get mad, she just said kind of sheepishly, well I guess it IS a lot, but it was so beautiful.

Hehhee, that's a good memory, thanks!


----------



## Magyarmum

I bought some new duvet covers from IKEA. Gave them a quick wash in the machine and hung them out to dry.

I'm so annoyed because although the quality is excellent they're so wrinkled that before I can use them I'm going to have to iron them!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Magyarmum said:


> I bought some new duvet covers from IKEA. Gave them a quick wash in the machine and hung them out to dry.
> 
> I'm so annoyed because although the quality is excellent they're so wrinkled that before I can use them I'm going to have to iron them!


Does anybody, apart from the dog, sleep in my bed? Nope.
Does anybody ever even see my bed? Nope.
Am I going to iron my Duvet cover…..


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Does anybody, apart from the dog, sleep in my bed? Nope.
> Does anybody ever even see my bed? Nope.
> Am I going to iron my Duvet cover…..


Absolutely not !


----------



## Magyarmum

Linda Weasel said:


> Does anybody, apart from the dog, sleep in my bed? Nope.
> Does anybody ever even see my bed? Nope.
> Am I going to iron my Duvet cover…..


I live in a traditional Hungarian village house where very room leads off the other and unfortunately anyone who comes through my front door can see into my bedroom. It doesn't have a door because it isn't a standard size "hole" and the cost of having one specially made to fit it is horrific!

Anyway I hate wrinkled clothes or sheets, so I'll just get on and iron them!


----------



## SbanR

Iron?
What's that??????????


----------



## margy

I find that if I can get my cotton sheets and duvet cover out on the line especially on a windy day, they don't need ironed. No creases.


----------



## Cully

Ironing!! It's the Devil's invention. Certainly my idea of eternal purgatory. Can't remember where my iron is.


----------



## simplysardonic

Cully said:


> Ironing!! It's the Devil's invention. Certainly my idea of eternal purgatory. Can't remember where my iron is.


I vaguely know where mine is, only really keep hold of it in case one of the kids needs to iron something, & they have to find a flat, heatproof surface as there's no ironing board.


----------



## Linda Weasel

SbanR said:


> Iron?
> What's that??????????


I think mine is in my garage somewhere.

PS. @Magyarmum . A door curtain? Non-iron, of course.


----------



## Magyarmum

Linda Weasel said:


> I think mine is in my garage somewhere.
> 
> PS. @Magyarmum . A door curtain? Non-iron, of course.


Not very practical with Grisha the resident removal man. It would only end up in the middle of the driveway with all his bedding.

Anyway I don't mind ironing, can't bear to wear wrinkled clothes, even iron my briefs and the tea towels! It was just it must be at least 20 years since I've had to iron bed linen, so it came as a bit of a shock










.


----------



## Cully

simplysardonic said:


> I vaguely know where mine is, only really keep hold of it in case one of the kids needs to iron something, & they have to find a flat, heatproof surface as there's no ironing board.


Oh, I'd forgotten the ironing board. Must be in the junk cupboard.:Bag


----------



## lorilu

My attitude is, if you don't like my wrinkled clothes, don't look at them. I don't like your striped (dotted, paisley etc) shirt either, it makes me sea sick. I do know someone who actually irons her bed linen and her pajamas. She says it makes her "feel better" if everything is ironed. To each her own lol. Me, I choose not to be a martyr to what I perceive as pointless tasks.


----------



## Cully

My mother in law ironed her tights and towels. Oh and when she came to mine she ironed Terry nappies too.


----------



## Boxer123

Cully said:


> My mother in law ironed her tights and towels. Oh and when she came to mine she ironed Terry nappies too.


My ex husband insisted on everything being ironed and I stupidly did it. Since we separated I haven't got it out once. Just give everything a good shake.


----------



## Siskin

My MIL ironed everything, pants and all. I iron as little as possible and not at all when we are staying on the static. Only iron tops and trousers that warrant it


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm quite happy to be the odd one out! Always have been and no doubt always will be!


----------



## ForestWomble

I buy clothing that in general doesn't need ironing, but I do have the occasional item that needs it. 
I enjoy ironing (in small amounts), there is something therapeutic about getting all the wrinkles out.
Then again, I enjoy washing up too, something calming about it for me. 
Maybe I'm just odd


----------



## lorilu

My late sister was big on ironing. At least in our younger years. She even ironed and starched her jeans. I think as she got older she didn't bother any more.

My petty annoyance this morning is the expression "you do you". What's wrong with "be yourself"?  In another forum there's a member who uses this phrase constantly which is probably why it annoys me so much. And she doesn't use it the way it's meant anyway. 

She'll argue with someone, writing paragraphs at great length, and taking someone else's opinions apart point by point, telling someone how wrong they are and why. And then after all that judgmental stuff has been written, in an effort sound open minded I suppose, she says "but you do you"..The implication clearly being but if "you do you" you're an idiot and a jerk.

The hypocrisy of it, and the constant repetition of the phrase, drives me crazy lol.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> My late sister was big on ironing. At least in our younger years. She even ironed and starched her jeans. I think as she got older she didn't bother any more.
> 
> My petty annoyance this morning is the expression "you do you". What's wrong with "be yourself"?  In another forum there's a member who uses this phrase constantly which is probably why it annoys me so much. And she doesn't use it the way it's meant anyway.
> 
> She'll argue with someone, writing paragraphs at great length, and taking someone else's opinions apart point by point, telling someone how wrong they are and why. And then after all that judgmental stuff has been written, in an effort sound open minded I suppose, she says "but you do you"..The implication clearly being but if "you do you" you're an idiot and a jerk.
> 
> The hypocrisy of it, and the constant repetition of the phrase, drives me crazy lol.


Can't say I've heard the phrase before.
I don't object to anyone having an opinion, but I do find it annoying when they think they are right and everyone else doesn't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Cully

Some recent TV adverts are so annoying. The latest on my hit list is the one for Domino pizza. That awful yodelling would make Frank Ifield spin in his grave.
Sorry you young 'uns. Frank was an Aussie who really could yodel, back in the day.


----------



## Jackie C

I was driving behind a car earlier, and a young child (probably less than 10/11 years old) was actually physically leaning the top half of his body out of the window! He was only small, so by law, should have been strapped on a booster seat. This went on for about 2 miles, so it wasn't as if he just did it and then was told. 
There are 1001 scenarios which could have happened, but of course, it would have been "everybody else's fault".


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> I was driving behind a car earlier, and a young child (probably less than 10/11 years old) was actually physically leaning the top half of his body out of the window! He was only small, so by law, should have been strapped on a booster seat. This went on for about 2 miles, so it wasn't as if he just did it and then was told.
> There are 1001 scenarios which could have happened, but of course, it would have been "everybody else's fault".


Absolutely no excuse is there?


----------



## margy

Bad enough when people let their dogs put their head out the window. I always worry something will hurt their eyes or they'll see something and try to jump out. But a child! Very worrying.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I remember a couple of years back seeing Cabriolet with it's roof down and four kids loose in the back having a fight and Mom driving taking no notice of them.


----------



## Cully

Petty not a strong enough word for this:-
Two vandals caught on CCTV after completely destroying a defibrillator at a Sussex FC. The same type which saved Christian Erikson's life.
Why?


----------



## lorilu

Sometimes I read a post or a news story and start to worry my cognitive acuity is failing. I'll read it again and again, and it still makes no sense. But then, other posts and news stories I have no trouble following at all. So then I think, it must be the author of the post that has the problem, not my ability to understand.

So is that it? People just can't be bothered to put a few sentences together in a way that makes sense? Or am I going wack-a-do at 60?


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> Sometimes I read a post or a news story and start to worry my cognitive acuity is failing. I'll read it again and again, and it still makes no sense. But then, other posts and news stories I have no trouble following at all. So then I think, it must be the author of the post that has the problem, not my ability to understand.
> 
> So is that it? People just can't be bothered to put a few sentences together in a way that makes sense? Or am I going wack-a-do at 60?


You're not alone although I'm 70.
I often have to reread a news item due to lack of clarity over who said what to whom or even what actually happened.
I think some people write as if the reader is there witnessing what's going on rather then describing the event accurately. Or it could be editors demanding less word counts on articles


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> Sometimes I read a post or a news story and start to worry my cognitive acuity is failing. I'll read it again and again, and it still makes no sense. But then, other posts and news stories I have no trouble following at all. So then I think, it must be the author of the post that has the problem, not my ability to understand.
> 
> So is that it? People just can't be bothered to put a few sentences together in a way that makes sense? Or am I going wack-a-do at 60?


You are not alone, not just news stories though for me, but sometimes reading short stories in a magazine, I end up having to re-read paragraphs trying to make sense of it. Unfortunately I can't blame my age :Wacky


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> Petty not a strong enough word for this:-
> Two vandals caught on CCTV after completely destroying a defibrillator at a Sussex FC. The same type which saved Christian Erikson's life.
> Why?


Disgusting.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> You are not alone, not just news stories though for me, but sometimes reading short stories in a magazine, I end up having to re-read paragraphs trying to make sense of it. Unfortunately I can't blame my age :Wacky


I know how you feel it's take ages to read a book, in fact I don't know why I do, I'm forever going back to remind myself what's going on.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> I know how you feel it's take ages to read a book, in fact I don't know why I do, I'm forever going back to remind myself what's going on.


Sometimes, if I haven't read a book for a few days and I stopped half way through a chapter, I re-read the previous paragraph to remind me where I am, but thankfully, for the most part books are OK, if I start to struggle to understand that's my cue to stop.


----------



## Cully

On my Tesco order I asked for 6 single bananas. What did I get? Six bags of bananas. 
What am I, running a primate rescue from here?


----------



## Jackie C

There is a family that have moved in opposite recently with a young lad, maybe 10-12ish? with a very noisy ball. For hours he just bounces is, often gone 9pm. It's literally, bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang.
Constantly. Right outside our house. We have a small front garden, so it's close. 
I don't want to be _that miserable person,_ but it is irritating when I've been at work all day, the house is stuffy as him indoors hasn't had the doors or widows open and it's all I can hear from outside. I've actually thought it was fireworks a few times. 
It's not his fault, he's just playing. It's me.


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> On my Tesco order I asked for 6 single bananas. What did I get? Six bags of bananas.
> What am I, running a primate rescue from here?


And they'll all ripen at exactly the same time, and go from being solid green to being inedible in the space of two days.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> On my Tesco order I asked for 6 single bananas. What did I get? Six bags of bananas.
> What am I, running a primate rescue from here?


Couldn't you have refused them when they arrived, Sainsbury's will take anything back even if you have ordered it you can change your mind and they take them and and refund the money.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Couldn't you have refused them when they arrived, Sainsbury's will take anything back even if you have ordered it you can change your mind and they take them and and refund the money.


Tesco's will take things back
We've returned one or two items mainly substitutes that weren't suitable
A friend told me that they set up an online order, put a whole load of stuff in the basket then promptly forgot they had the order until the tesco delivery man turned up. In the mean time they had gone to a shop and bought a whole load of things which were repeated in the delivered order. The man was more then happy to take back things that they couldn't use (fresh stuff with a short life like salad)


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> And they'll all ripen at exactly the same time, and go from being solid green to being inedible in the space of two days.


I've managed to sell them on so I've only got 2 bags left which is manageable. If they go squishy I'll make banana bread.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Couldn't you have refused them when they arrived, Sainsbury's will take anything back even if you have ordered it you can change your mind and they take them and and refund the money.


And @Siskin , Since they stopped delivering in bags the driver unloads it all into my own bags for me and tells me if there are any subs.
As the bananas were hidden under a load of soft items I didn't notice until after he'd gone.
I'd already rejected a cat food sub I didn't ask for which he took with him.
Next order I'll check for extra bananas first!


----------



## Nonnie

Get yourself a dehydrator. Thats how i deal with my bananas.

Make a nice chewy or hard treat, depending on how long you leave them in for. I love banana, but not the texture so this is the only way i can consume them.


----------



## Cully

Nonnie said:


> Get yourself a dehydrator. Thats how i deal with my bananas.
> 
> Make a nice chewy or hard treat, depending on how long you leave them in for. I love banana, but not the texture so this is the only way i can consume them.


I must admit I'm not overkeen on bananas but can tolerate them when they are at the yellow with just a few brown marks. 
I eat them because they tick do many nutritional boxes.
I really don't like candied type banana or dried.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> There is a family that have moved in opposite recently with a young lad, maybe 10-12ish? with a very noisy ball. For hours he just bounces is, often gone 9pm. It's literally, bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang.
> Constantly. Right outside our house. We have a small front garden, so it's close.
> I don't want to be _that miserable person,_ but it is irritating when I've been at work all day, the house is stuffy as him indoors hasn't had the doors or widows open and it's all I can hear from outside. I've actually thought it was fireworks a few times.
> It's not his fault, he's just playing. It's me.


I would have to say something. You have a right to quiet enjoyment in your home. Some sort of compromise surely would be doable.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sleeping (or trying to) between Jack who is dreaming and husband who is snoring! 

Then there’s the bloke 2 doors down on the phone in his bedroom talking at the top of his voice and everyone has the windows open cos it’s so hot!


----------



## Nonnie

Cully said:


> I must admit I'm not overkeen on bananas but can tolerate them when they are at the yellow with just a few brown marks.
> I eat them because they tick do many nutritional boxes.
> I really don't like candied type banana or dried.


Thats one reason i eat them. They are so good for you.

I dont like the dried stuff you can buy. They add all sorts to it and i find they taste horrible and not of actual banana.

Warm, chewy banana on toast with nut butter. Yum.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jackie C said:


> There is a family that have moved in opposite recently with a young lad, maybe 10-12ish? with a very noisy ball. For hours he just bounces is, often gone 9pm. It's literally, bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang.
> Constantly. Right outside our house. We have a small front garden, so it's close.
> I don't want to be _that miserable person,_ but it is irritating when I've been at work all day, the house is stuffy as him indoors hasn't had the doors or widows open and it's all I can hear from outside. I've actually thought it was fireworks a few times.
> It's not his fault, he's just playing. It's me.


I can sympathise. They're building a house next door and every morning during the week the builders arrive at half past six in the morning. They park their lorry opposite my house which wakes the Schnauzer boys who start to bark, which of course wakes me.

From then on until 5 pm I have to put up with the noises involved in house building. Plus, because it's hot at their tea breaks, I have six men sitting in the shade of my house with their backs against the wall, chatting.which sounds as if they're sitting in my living room. They've also thrown empty tins onto my land and there are empty plastic bottles standing on the outside window ledge of my bathroom.

It's all very annoying, but I know if I say anything I'll be branded as "that miserable old English woman"! You just can't win.


----------



## Cully

I can empathise as my neighbour has been having extensive work done to his bathroom recently. How much drilling and banging is necessary for 2 whole weeks?
Particularly annoying as I've been trying to sort some paperwork out but found it impossible to concentrate.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> I can sympathise. They're building a house next door and every morning during the week the builders arrive at half past six in the morning. They park their lorry opposite my house which wakes the Schnauzer boys who start to bark, which of course wakes me.
> 
> From then on until 5 pm I have to put up with the noises involved in house building. Plus, because it's hot at their tea breaks, I have six men sitting in the shade of my house with their backs against the wall, chatting.which sounds as if they're sitting in my living room. They've also thrown empty tins onto my land and there are empty plastic bottles standing on the outside window ledge of my bathroom.
> 
> It's all very annoying, but I know if I say anything I'll be branded as "that miserable old English woman"! You just can't win.


How about gathering the empty tins and plastic bottles and dumping them where they're working on?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> I can sympathise. They're building a house next door and every morning during the week the builders arrive at half past six in the morning. They park their lorry opposite my house which wakes the Schnauzer boys who start to bark, which of course wakes me.
> 
> From then on until 5 pm I have to put up with the noises involved in house building. Plus, because it's hot at their tea breaks, I have six men sitting in the shade of my house with their backs against the wall, chatting.which sounds as if they're sitting in my living room. They've also thrown empty tins onto my land and there are empty plastic bottles standing on the outside window ledge of my bathroom.
> 
> It's all very annoying, but I know if I say anything I'll be branded as "that miserable old English woman"! You just can't win.


How annoying!

Could you maybe supply a bin for them to use and take responsibility for emptying it?

Obviously, you shouldn't have to but at least they might be less scummy and you don't have to put up with the mess.


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> How about gathering the empty tins and plastic bottles and dumping them where they're working on?





Lurcherlad said:


> How annoying!
> 
> Could you maybe supply a bin for them to use and take responsibility for emptying it?
> 
> Obviously, you shouldn't have to but at least they might be less scummy and you don't have to put up with the mess.


The site already looks like a rubbish tip with bricks wood and equipment scattered everywhere so I doubt whether they'd even notice a bin. I'm just chucking everything back over the fence and being an evil cow letting the Schnauzer boys stand at the fence and bark at them in the hope it annoys them.


----------



## lorilu

Nonnie said:


> Thats one reason i eat them. They are so good for you.
> 
> I dont like the dried stuff you can buy. They add all sorts to it and i find they taste horrible and not of actual banana.
> 
> Warm, chewy banana on toast with nut butter. Yum.


I used to force myself to eat a banana every day because they are so good for you. Well, half of one. I hate them but I would slice half in my cheerios for lunch. Back at work for the afternoon I found I would have a stomachache every single day after lunch. So I stopped the bananas and the stomachache after lunch went away. Haven't eaten a banana since. Disgusting things lol.


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


> It's all very annoying, but I know if I say anything I'll be branded as "that miserable old English woman"! You just can't win.


So what? They aren't worrying about you thinking what inconsiderate slobs they are. Leaving their trash round on your property is a legitimate complaint.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I used to force myself to eat a banana every day because they are so good for you. Well, half of one. I hate them but I would slice half in my cheerios for lunch. Back at work for the afternoon I found I would have a stomachache every single day after lunch. So I stopped the bananas and the stomachache after lunch went away. Haven't eaten a banana since. Disgusting things lol.


I searched for an alternative to bananas with the same nutritional value and found mango, kiwi and cantaloupe are equals. Great if you don't mind preparing them but bananas are sooo convenient aren't they? Just unzip and eat.


----------



## Magyarmum

lorilu said:


> So what? They aren't worrying about you thinking what inconsiderate slobs they are. Leaving their trash round on your property is a legitimate complaint.


True but unfortunately my Hungarian isn't fluent enough to argue with half a dozen workmen. I'll wait until I see the owner's wife and speak to her. She speaks good English so I'm less likely to be misunderstood.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> letting the Schnauzer boys stand at the fence and bark at them in the hope it annoys them


I think I've read in one of your previous posts that where you live, the people are use to dogs barking incessantly at them and it doesn't bother them?


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> I think I've read in one of your previous posts that where you live, the people are use to dogs barking incessantly at them and it doesn't bother them?


Quite correct. Just my vain hope it might do


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> Quite correct. Just my vain hope it might do


----------



## Nonnie

Reaction videos - i really dont get these. Why do people want to watch other people watching something else?

I suppose thats what Goggle box is. One giant reaction video.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I searched for an alternative to bananas with the same nutritional value and found mango, kiwi and cantaloupe are equals. Great if you don't mind preparing them but bananas are sooo convenient aren't they? Just unzip and eat.


I like cantaloupe but not in cereal, plus I could never choose good ones. Plus I am far too lazy to cut them up. I just put blueberries in my cereal each day for lunch now. I buy them frozen, because I find the flash frozen products are better quality than buying them fresh, even in season.


----------



## Jackie C

Magyarmum said:


> I can sympathise. They're building a house next door and every morning during the week the builders arrive at half past six in the morning. They park their lorry opposite my house which wakes the Schnauzer boys who start to bark, which of course wakes me.
> 
> From then on until 5 pm I have to put up with the noises involved in house building. Plus, because it's hot at their tea breaks, I have six men sitting in the shade of my house with their backs against the wall, chatting.which sounds as if they're sitting in my living room. They've also thrown empty tins onto my land and there are empty plastic bottles standing on the outside window ledge of my bathroom.
> 
> It's all very annoying, but I know if I say anything I'll be branded as "that miserable old English woman"! You just can't win.


That's awful. Are you in the UK? I think it's illegal to start working that early on building work in a residential area in the UK! Do you know the name of the company and can you contact them? Working is one thing, but throwing their dirty litter and making a noise is another!


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> I keep a bottle of water in the freezer for when it's unbearably hot. Rolling it on my face or chest is do soothing.


that's a good idea, I put a hot water bottle with cold water in the freezer last summer.


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> that's a good idea, I put a hot water bottle with cold water in the freezer last summer.


Hope you didn't overfill it in case it froze and split the rubber.
Not something you want to discover on a cold winter night.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Hope you didn't overfill it in case it froze and split the rubber.
> Not something you want to discover on a cold winter night.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jackie C said:


> That's awful. Are you in the UK? I think it's illegal to start working that early on building work in a residential area in the UK! Do you know the name of the company and can you contact them? Working is one thing, but throwing their dirty litter and making a noise is another!


No I'm not in the UK. I live in Hungary where the working hours are from 6.30 or 7 am till 4 or 4.30 pm. Monday to Friday. At least they don't work on Saturdays or Sundays  A lot of the rules and regulations you take for granted in the UK often don't apply here or aren't practiced. 

I doubt whether it's a company, more likely a group of men who are working together. I'll give them their due though having watched them working I've no doubt they know what they are doing!


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Sleeping (or trying to) between Jack who is dreaming and husband who is snoring!
> 
> Then there's the bloke 2 doors down on the phone in his bedroom talking at the top of his voice and everyone has the windows open cos it's so hot!


I used to get up in the night and go sleep in the spare room when I had OH snoring in one ear and Suzie snoring on the floor at the other side. Only to have Suzie get up and follow me!


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I used to get up in the night and go sleep in the spare room when I had OH snoring in one ear and Suzie snoring on the floor at the other side. Only to have Suzie get up and follow me!


I fully expected Jack to follow me and then take up half the sofa … thankfully, he didn't this time 

DS is away next week so I have his room to use, if necessary.


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> you do you


That really is grim (though I have never heard it before).


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> The latest on my hit list is the one for Domino pizza.


It is unbearably annoying.


----------



## Jackie C

Magyarmum said:


> No I'm not in the UK. I live in Hungary where the working hours are from 6.30 or 7 am till 4 or 4.30 pm. Monday to Friday. At least they don't work on Saturdays or Sundays  A lot of the rules and regulations you take for granted in the UK often don't apply here or aren't practiced.
> 
> I doubt whether it's a company, more likely a group of men who are working together. I'll give them their due though having watched them working I've no doubt they know what they are doing!


Shame. I assumed (wrongly) because your English is so good. Not like us arrogant British!!

Best of luck with your situation.


----------



## Magyarmum

margy said:


> I used to get up in the night and go sleep in the spare room when I had OH snoring in one ear and Suzie snoring on the floor at the other side. Only to have Suzie get up and follow me!


That reminds me of when my two sons were small Often in the middle of the night one of them would climb into our bed shortly followed by the other one. My husband never woke up! I would then go and sleep in one of the beds in their room, only to be followed first by one son and then the other. Sometimes I used to change beds so often I couldn't remember where I was when I woke up in the morning.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jackie C said:


> Shame. I assumed (wrongly) because your English is so good. Not like us arrogant British!!
> 
> Best of luck with your situation.


I am English, born and brought up in Nottingham. I've been living in Hungary for the past 14 years.


----------



## crystalwitch

Jackie C said:


> There is a family that have moved in opposite recently with a young lad, maybe 10-12ish? with a very noisy ball. For hours he just bounces is, often gone 9pm. It's literally, bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang-bang.
> Constantly. Right outside our house. We have a small front garden, so it's close.
> I don't want to be _that miserable person,_ but it is irritating when I've been at work all day, the house is stuffy as him indoors hasn't had the doors or widows open and it's all I can hear from outside. I've actually thought it was fireworks a few times.
> It's not his fault, he's just playing. It's me.


Might it be worth having a word with the parents? It's possible that the boy is just playing, with no idea of the effect it's having on you, and his parents are probably just glad that he's playing out instead of being hunched over a games console, and have no idea of the distress it's causing you.


----------



## Jackie C

crystalwitch said:


> Might it be worth having a word with the parents? It's possible that the boy is just playing, with no idea of the effect it's having on you, and his parents are probably just glad that he's playing out instead of being hunched over a games console, and have no idea of the distress it's causing you.


It's hard, because I love to see kids playing out and having fun. It's only been the last week or two, so I am hoping it'll settle down.


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> It's hard, because I love to see kids playing out and having fun. It's only been the last week or two, so I am hoping it'll settle down.


You should have a bit of respite for the next few days with all this rain that's been forecast


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> You should have a bit of respite for the next few days with all this rain that's been forecast


LOL!!! Yes!


----------



## catz4m8z

Just a general annoyance but when you go out into the garden to pick up the poop and find one with a pawprint in it...just knowing they have most probably run back in the house with that paw.:Shifty
Im out there several times a day as I have 4 dogs but sometimes it happens and its so annoying, its not like I know who it was who stepped in it anyways! (this is why I dont understand people who never clean up after their dogs. Dont they just end up with poop particles all over their houses??:Wideyed).


----------



## lorilu

Good grief. First, as I blearily prepared cat breakfast meals this morning, (first breakfast) I put a supplement in the wrong dish. Since it was Queen Eva's supplement in Mazy cat's dish I normally could have just given that to Queen Eva because Queen Eva can eat Mazy cat's food, even though Mazy cat can't eat Queen Eva's. But..I'd already put Mazy cat's supplement in, and it's a supplement that Queen Eva can't have.

So I had to throw the food away. Fortunately I keep prepared "extras" in the freezer for just such idiotic errors.

But it gets worse.

After they had their first breakfast, I prepared the remainder of the day's meals, as I always do, plus Mazy cat's next day's breakfast/lunch meal. I got it all made up, and put it into it's little glass container, ready to put in the freezer. Then I dropped the dish I'd used to mix it into the hot soapy water for washing.

Except I didn't drop the used dish in, I dropped the glass food storage container, with the prepared food, into the hot soapy water. Still uncovered.

It might not sound like such a big deal. A few servings of food lost. But Mazy cat's food (custom prepared raw diet) is very expensive and, more important, extremely labor intensive. So losing any of it due to my idiotic stupidity is tough to shake off.

Thankfully we have this thread, and after posting about it I'll hopefully feel better.


----------



## margy

lorilu said:


> Good grief. First, as I blearily prepared cat breakfast meals this morning, (first breakfast) I put a supplement in the wrong dish. Since it was Queen Eva's supplement in Mazy cat's dish I normally could have just given that to Queen Eva because Queen Eva can eat Mazy cat's food, even though Mazy cat can't eat Queen Eva's. But..I'd already put Mazy cat's supplement in, and it's a supplement that Queen Eva can't have.
> 
> So I had to throw the food away. Fortunately I keep prepared "extras" in the freezer for just such idiotic errors.
> 
> But it gets worse.
> 
> After they had their first breakfast, I prepared the remainder of the day's meals, as I always do, plus Mazy cat's next day's breakfast/lunch meal. I got it all made up, and put it into it's little glass container, ready to put in the freezer. Then I dropped the dish I'd used to mix it into the hot soapy water for washing.
> 
> Except I didn't drop the used dish in, I dropped the glass food storage container, with the prepared food, into the hot soapy water. Still uncovered.
> 
> It might not sound like such a big deal. A few servings of food lost. But Mazy cat's food (custom prepared raw diet) is very expensive and, more important, extremely labor intensive. So losing any of it due to my idiotic stupidity is tough to shake off.
> 
> Thankfully we have this thread, and after posting about it I'll hopefully feel better.


We all do daft things, I almost gave Belle Suzies heart tablet once, luckily realised just as Belle sniffed it. I don't think she would have taken it as she hated taking tablets but with these ones being meat flavoured you never know.
I'm pretty annoyed with myself just now as I was supposed to put the oven on to cook our roast chicken at 2 and forgot all about it. I've just remembered and daughter and family are coming at 5 for chicken dinner with roast potatoes, they may be kept waiting!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Waking up with neck pain on one side. I think I must have slept funny, my neck muscle at the back on the right really painful. turning my head one way is fine, but the other way is very painful. Bending forward is a no no too. I have to squat to pick anything up 

I think its down to posture too, mine is terrible especially when Im on my computer working.
Its a tad better now I can move it a little more. Im just glad I work from home!


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> Waking up with neck pain on one side. I think I must have slept funny, my neck muscle at the back on the right really painful. turning my head one way is fine, but the other way is very painful. Bending forward is a no no too. I have to squat to pick anything up
> 
> I think its down to posture too, mine is terrible especially when Im on my computer working.
> Its a tad better now I can move it a little more. Im just glad I work from home!


I have terrible posture too. I'm always trying to straighten up, but before I know it I'm slouching again.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Getting side tracked in the garden, forgetting I’d put some fish on to poach for Jack.

House stinks of burnt fish now!


----------



## Nonnie

Not an annoyance, but a petty thing that is amusing me.

One of my neighbours (not attached to my house but behind and to the side) is a snobby **** that apparently hates wildlife and is obsessed with short, short, grass. I have a pigeon that roosts in my conifer. He hates it, and is constantly banging on my fence every time it lands, and has even cut down some of a tree at the bottom of my garden so it cant land.

Just to annoy him and amuse myself, and i now feed ALLLL the birds. I currently have about 5 fat pigeons, 25 starlings and some jackdaws as well as the sparrows, blackbirds and tits.

They start squawking at 5am


----------



## SbanR

Nonnie said:


> Not an annoyance, but a petty thing that is amusing me.
> 
> One of my neighbours (not attached to my house but behind and to the side) is a snobby **** that apparently hates wildlife and is obsessed with short, short, grass. I have a pigeon that roosts in my conifer. He hates it, and is constantly banging on my fence every time it lands, and has even cut down some of a tree at the bottom of my garden so it cant land.
> 
> Just to annoy him and amuse myself, and i now feed ALLLL the birds. I currently have about 5 fat pigeons, 25 starlings and some jackdaws as well as the sparrows, blackbirds and tits.
> 
> They start squawking at 5am


You wicked, wicked woman


----------



## MollySmith

Mopeds with the exhaust buggered about with so they sound like a backfiring lawnmower. Mostly the witless who ride them around in circles for no apparent reason. More money than any sense one assumes.


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> Mopeds with the exhaust buggered about with so they sound like a backfiring lawnmower. Mostly the witless who ride them around in circles for no apparent reason. More money than any sense one assumes.


Sorry, I misread witless for witches. :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Sorry, I misread witless for witches. :Hilarious


Someone needs to go to Specsavers


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> Sorry, I misread witless for witches. :Hilarious


oh you see if there was witches on mopeds, I'd be there


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> Sorry, I misread witless for witches. :Hilarious


Especially for you


----------



## Cully

On Monday my electricity went off so I spoke to a workman outside to ask if they'd been doing anything to trip my fuse board.
He came in to check and reset the trip switch.
It happened again and when he looked into it further it appears the external socket on the wall outside my flat is connected to my personal electric supply. Gob smacked is not the word!!
I reported it straight away and taped up the socket so it can't be used.
Someone is coming out on Friday to investigate.
I can't believe it. For the last 17 years anyone who has used that socket has been using my supply. No wonder my bills are so high.
You couldn't make it up could you?


----------



## Arny

Nonnie said:


> Not an annoyance, but a petty thing that is amusing me.
> 
> One of my neighbours (not attached to my house but behind and to the side) is a snobby **** that apparently hates wildlife and is obsessed with short, short, grass. I have a pigeon that roosts in my conifer. He hates it, and is constantly banging on my fence every time it lands, and has even cut down some of a tree at the bottom of my garden so it cant land.
> 
> Just to annoy him and amuse myself, and i now feed ALLLL the birds. I currently have about 5 fat pigeons, 25 starlings and some jackdaws as well as the sparrows, blackbirds and tits.
> 
> They start squawking at 5am


I think he's got a relative here.
My next door neighbour is just the same, has removed all the trees in their garden and cut all the branches up to where he could reach from round our conifer and dumped them in our garden in the process!
He's also cut trees above his garden (our houses are built into a hillside) that were on a public footpath.
As well as feeding the birds, we too get many jackdaws visiting, we also have badgers and foxes walking through.


----------



## Jackie C

Nonnie said:


> Not an annoyance, but a petty thing that is amusing me.
> 
> One of my neighbours (not attached to my house but behind and to the side) is a snobby **** that apparently hates wildlife and is obsessed with short, short, grass. I have a pigeon that roosts in my conifer. He hates it, and is constantly banging on my fence every time it lands, and has even cut down some of a tree at the bottom of my garden so it cant land.
> 
> Just to annoy him and amuse myself, and i now feed ALLLL the birds. I currently have about 5 fat pigeons, 25 starlings and some jackdaws as well as the sparrows, blackbirds and tits.
> 
> They start squawking at 5am


Keep on feeding the birds, one day their habitat will disappear and people don't feed them enough.

I have a wild corner in my garden that I let things grow naturally. I know hedgehogs have lived there in the past. My neighbours garden is so immaculate, it's sterile.


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> On Monday my electricity went off so I spoke to a workman outside to ask if they'd been doing anything to trip my fuse board.
> He came in to check and reset the trip switch.
> It happened again and when he looked into it further it appears the external socket on the wall outside my flat is connected to my personal electric supply. Gob smacked is not the word!!
> I reported it straight away and taped up the socket so it can't be used.
> Someone is coming out on Friday to investigate.
> I can't believe it. For the last 17 years anyone who has used that socket has been using my supply. No wonder my bills are so high.
> You couldn't make it up could you?


Oh my!!!


----------



## Jackie C

Adults who flap their arms about and run around when a wasp/bee comes near them. I know some people have genuine phobias, but you can be in a room with numerous people and an entire group of people will suddenly and quickly run around making pathetic screaming noises and flailing their arms around.

1) If you flap your arms around, it is more likely to sting you.
2) Grow up.


----------



## margy

I was gobsmacked today walking past Clinton cards. They have Christmas cards in the window!!!


----------



## daveos

margy said:


> I was gobsmacked today walking past Clinton cards. They have Christmas cards in the window!!!


Well it is only six months away


----------



## Calvine

HarlequinCat said:


> Waking up with neck pain on one side. I think I must have slept funny, my neck muscle at the back on the right really painful. turning my head one way is fine, but the other way is very painful. Bending forward is a no no too. I have to squat to pick anything up
> 
> I think its down to posture too, mine is terrible especially when Im on my computer working.
> Its a tad better now I can move it a little more. Im just glad I work from home!


 I get that too, but on the left hand side. I find it flares up if I have carried something heavy in my left hand. Holding my phone in my left hand so I can text with my right becomes very painful once it starts.


----------



## HarlequinCat

lorilu said:


> I have terrible posture too. I'm always trying to straighten up, but before I know it I'm slouching again.


I do the same, far too slouchy. And it shows you have bad posture when sitting or standing up straight just feels weird 



Calvine said:


> I get that too, but on the left hand side. I find it flares up if I have carried something heavy in my left hand. Holding my phone in my left hand so I can text with my right becomes very painful once it starts.


Its starting to ease off a little but still there! I can hold things, but when it was very bad the first day holding anything in that hand just made my neck and very top of the shoulder ache.


----------



## ForestWomble

Fairy have changed their packaging again, rather than a box, it's now a bag and the 'child proof' zip thing is also adult proof, I spent about 20 minutes trying to get into the bag, gave up and cut it open


----------



## SbanR

ForestWomble said:


> Fairy have changed their packaging again, rather than a box, it's now a bag and the 'child proof' zip thing is also adult proof, I spent about 20 minutes trying to get into the bag, gave up and cut it open


You should have given it to a child to open, and got a lesson in how to do it for yourself


----------



## ForestWomble

SbanR said:


> You should have given it to a child to open, and got a lesson in how to do it for yourself


:Hilarious

Pity I don't know any children.


----------



## Lurcherlad

That a neighbour a few gardens down thought it reasonable and neighbourly to power up their bouncy castle and let their kids play on it, screaming and shouting, at 8am this morning. 

Unbelievable! 

Selfish, inconsiderate bast*rds.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> That a neighbour a few gardens down thought it reasonable and neighbourly to power up their bouncy castle and let their kids play on it, screaming and shouting, at 8am this morning.
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> Selfish, inconsiderate bast*rds.


What time would be reasonable?

I always thought 8am on Saturday 9am on Sunday :Shamefullyembarrased Am I wrong? Or is it just the screaming that's an issue? 

8am is half way through my day!


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> What time would be reasonable?
> 
> I always thought 8am on Saturday 9am on Sunday :Shamefullyembarrased Am I wrong? Or is it just the screaming that's an issue?
> 
> 8am is half way through my day!


Considering people have to get up early for work in the week (and aren't up at the crack of Dawn by choice like some ) I think 8am to be woken by a whirring generator and screaming kids is too early.

8.30am maybe they can go in the garden, but I'd still teach my child to be considerate of others. In fact, I never let my son out that early …. Plenty of things to occupy him indoors until people are up. Some parents just take the easy route imo and let the kids do what they like rather than set boundaries.

After 9 at least on a Sunday before making noise that might disturb others.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> That a neighbour a few gardens down thought it reasonable and neighbourly to power up their bouncy castle and let their kids play on it, screaming and shouting, at 8am this morning.
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> Selfish, inconsiderate bast*rds.


when i got up at 9 this morning I noticed my neighbours had a bouncy castle out in their front garden which their kids were playing on.... what a weird coincidence. don't post on this thread really but had to because I thought it was so odd. Are bouncy castles that common? I always thought it was something only rich kids had when I was little


----------



## Lurcherlad

bmr10 said:


> when i got up at 9 this morning I noticed my neighbours had a bouncy castle out in their front garden which their kids were playing on.... what a weird coincidence. don't post on this thread really but had to because I thought it was so odd. Are bouncy castles that common? I always thought it was something only rich kids had when I was little


They used to be hired on special occasions.

I think this neighbour has bought their own ….. 

Judging by the times I hear the kids calling "mum" or "dad" and being ignored …. Saw the father pushing son on the swing with one hand, all the while on his mobile with the other …. Mother pushes buggy and has 5 year old walking to school, again on her mobile.

Seems anything to keep the kids out of the parents' hair tbh


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> I used to get up in the night and go sleep in the spare room when I had OH snoring in one ear and Suzie snoring on the floor at the other side. Only to have Suzie get up and follow me!


Dan does the same thing! Last night he was fast asleep all over my side of the bed and OH was snoring too so rather than disturb them I went in the spare room, just switched off the light and heard little footsteps, he had a quick shake and a scratch and settled on my feet with a contented sigh.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Considering people have to get up early for work in the week (and aren't up at the crack of Dawn by choice like some ) I think 8am to be woken by a whirring generator and screaming kids is too early.


idk, I feel like 8am isnt that early for kids to be playing in their garden. 
But I do agree there are levels of playing from your standard laughing, running around, etc to what the little demons round here do which involves screaming at the tops of their lungs, barking, banging into fences and generally acting possessed. You'd think the parents would be more concerned....Im surprised they dont damage their throats or their ears with the amount of noise they make!

Today Im annoyed with Matt Hancock and would really like to slap him upside the head. He released a statement saying he resigned coz he didnt obey the rules....erm, no. You resigned because you got caught!! Cant stop lying can he??:Shifty


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> They used to be hired on special occasions.
> 
> I think this neighbour has bought their own …..
> 
> Judging by the times I hear the kids calling "mum" or "dad" and being ignored …. Saw the father pushing son on the swing with one hand, all the while on his mobile with the other …. Mother pushes buggy and has 5 year old walking to school, again on her mobile.
> 
> Seems anything to keep the kids out of the parents' hair tbh


THIS is the thing. Some parents seem to just give things to their children to keep them occupied and stop them annoying them, but don't give two sh!*s about them annoying other people.



Lurcherlad said:


> That a neighbour a few gardens down thought it reasonable and neighbourly to power up their bouncy castle and let their kids play on it, screaming and shouting, at 8am this morning.
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> Selfish, inconsiderate bast*rds.


Very! 8am is very rude and inconsiderate. I think 9am is the absolute earliest. As long as these parents don't annoy _them_, it's fine. 

I remember when I was a kid, and I got a pair of roller skates. I wanted to play out at 7am in them. I remember my mum saying, "Yes, but play quietly, you don't want to disturb the neighbours." I did.
If I had friends round, we were told when we got to noisy.

It's not the laughing, it's the ridiculous screaming. And not a word said by parents.

TBH, 8am is too early any day. I often work nights, and often have days off during the week. Not all of us work 9 to 5 Mon to Fri. I'm not expecting children to be silent, but people should simply consider each other.


----------



## SusieRainbow

People who ignore my replies on here! I find it so rude, they ask for advice, I offer it and there's no acknowledgement at all. It puts me off posting to be honest and makes me wonder how many 'ignore' lists I'm on, I've had quite a few recently.
Sorry, rant over.


----------



## simplysardonic

Since being a car driver again my tolerance level for other road users has nosedived. 

I don't remember there ever being so many people who either drive at a solid, steady 40mph whatever the speed limit or aggressively tailgate (FYI, if I can see every angle of your asymetric bobbed haircut as your Range Rover practically climbs into my boot you're driving too close, Karen).


----------



## simplysardonic

Jackie C said:


> It's not the laughing, it's the ridiculous screaming. And not a word said by parents.


What is it with children screaming?

Laughter, fair enough, but letting them just screech on indefinitely is just horrible & selfish.

We used to have a very noisy family 3 doors down whose children were released into the garden to scream on a daily basis, although given their mum had no volume control herself it's not surprising they didn't know any better.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

simplysardonic said:


> Since being a car driver again my tolerance level for other road users has nosedived.
> 
> I don't remember there ever being so many people who either drive at a solid, steady 40mph whatever the speed limit or aggressively tailgate (FYI, if I can see every angle of your asymetric bobbed haircut as your Range Rover practically climbs into my boot you're driving too close, Karen).


Well said,I was beginning to think I was the only one affected by the current need for being at the head of the trafic even overtaken the other day doing 40 after just clearing a 30 zone, only to catch them up when traffic was held up by someone turning right a matter of yards ahead:Smuggrin


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Made a huge mistake yesterday. We booked in for 11.30 visit to Clumber Park, to take a walk around the lake. I said to OH it will be busy as it's Sunday. The only quiet place was the car park, which was about a third full. So we set off through the forest to go round the lake and what would normally be a peaceful hour stroll was 2 hours of dodging numerous groups of bikes, and stepping to the side to let them pass, (to be fair most of them did say thank you) other dogs and people. We were all stressed out when we got back to eat our picnic, the flask of coffee had gone cold and a bloke on a bike came flying past spooking Dan who had been laying peacefully by my side, he gave chase, luckily the guy stopped and I caught the leash, he was very nice about it too, whew. We finished our picnic, packed up the car and came home. Vowing never to return on a weekend, or during school holidays! I have officially turned into a grumpy old woman, but I'm cool with that


----------



## Cully

Why oh why if engineers are going to be working on the TV transmitters can't they inform us beforehand?
My TV went weird this morning with pixelations and flickering for ages so I re-tuned to see if that was the problem. It wasn't, and it's been driving me mad all day and now I've just found out that work is being carried out beginning today on the local transmitter. ARRGHH! As if I haven't got enough grey hairs!:Banghead


----------



## Gemmaa

simplysardonic said:


> Since being a car driver again my tolerance level for other road users has nosedived.
> 
> I don't remember there ever being so many people who either drive at a solid, steady 40mph whatever the speed limit or aggressively tailgate (FYI, if I can see every angle of your asymetric bobbed haircut as your Range Rover practically climbs into my boot you're driving too close, Karen).


I was doing 30mph this morning, on a 30mph road, at 7am and was the only car on this stretch of road. 
Suddenly a BMW (big surprise ) appears out of nowhere and appeared to be attached to my boot. Naturally he had to overtake me, so I held my hand on the horn and stuck my fingers up as he went past. 
We both happened to be going to the same place, and he got there all of 2 seconds before me. He got out of his car (full tracksuit and "sliders" with white socks in the rain), then he got back in his car and just sat there for aaaaaaaaaages. 
Still can't work out why it was worth almost causing a crash just to sit in a car park.

Also, people who can't/won't use indicators, or use them AFTER they've turned, and made you stop for no reason :Rage


----------



## simplysardonic

Gemmaa said:


> I was doing 30mph this morning, on a 30mph road, at 7am and was the only car on this stretch of road.
> Suddenly a BMW (big surprise ) appears out of nowhere and appeared to be attached to my boot. Naturally he had to overtake me, so I held my hand on the horn and stuck my fingers up as he went past.
> We both happened to be going to the same place, and he got there all of 2 seconds before me. He got out of his car (full tracksuit and "sliders" with white socks in the rain), then he got back in his car and just sat there for aaaaaaaaaages.
> Still can't work out why it was worth almost causing a crash just to sit in a car park.
> 
> Also, people who can't/won't use indicators, or use them AFTER they've turned, and made you stop for no reason :Rage


I know I shouldn't diss BMWs as a former owner of one (& would own again if finances permitted) but it's almost always them, Range Rovers (& all the myriad of other pretend 4x4s), Audis (the worst these days IMO) & Mercs that are driven by absolute tools.

I used to flip them the bird as well, but now I just wave regally, like the Queen, & blow them a kiss:Kiss


----------



## Siskin

There is something about Beamers being the naughty cars on the roads


----------



## margy

I actually pulled over this morning on my way to work because a car was itching to overtake. I can't stand them tailgating me. I just said to myself. On you go.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> I actually pulled over this morning on my way to work because a car was itching to overtake. I can't stand them tailgating me. I just said to myself. On you go.


You shouldn't have to do that, but I've done the same, it's less stressful than having them tailgate you in the long run.


----------



## ECT

Kids with whistles! Someone near me has given their child/children a whistle so they have been blowing it non-stop for about 40 minutes. I'm not a killjoy, I'm all for children playing, but surely it's got to be driving the parents mad too because it's annoying the heck out of me!


----------



## simplysardonic

ECT said:


> Kids with whistles! Someone near me has given their child/children a whistle so they have been blowing it non-stop for about 40 minutes. I'm not a killjoy, I'm all for children playing, but surely it's got to be driving the parents mad too because it's annoying the heck out of me!


Echo has a high pitched, screechy, infuriating bark for when she tries to instigate play with the other dogs, if that went on for 40 minutes I think I'd go bananas.


----------



## ECT

After an hour a parent must have took it away because all you could hear was 'you're so mean' being screamed. Not sure which was worse


----------



## margy

My dad ( bless him) bought my son a harmonica when he was little. He had it all of an hour before I needed to distract him with something else and the harmonica mysteriously got lost.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> My dad ( bless him) bought my son a harmonica when he was little. He had it all of an hour before I needed to distract him with something else and the harmonica mysteriously got lost.


My daughter had violin lessons at school, unfortunately we couldn't sabotage the violin as it belonged to the school but we were relieved when she lost interest,


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> My dad ( bless him) bought my son a harmonica when he was little. He had it all of an hour before I needed to distract him with something else and the harmonica mysteriously got lost.


My recorder mysteriously disappeared very sad.


----------



## Lurcherlad

My sister bought my son, aged about 4 at the time, a toy drum kit with microphone!


----------



## Cully

Try having a cockatiel who perfectly mimics the smoke alarm and sirens from tv.


----------



## Calvine

Saw the England-Germany game yesterday, well done our guys, BUT: why do footballers have to constantly spit? It turns my stomach. There was a tennis player too (think it was Pete Sampras) who was constantly gobbing all over the court. It is really vile.


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> Saw the England-Germany game yesterday, well done our guys, BUT: why do footballers have to constantly spit? It turns my stomach. There was a tennis player too (think it was Pete Sampras) who was constantly gobbing all over the court. It is really vile.


Oh I totally agree and have to look away when they do it. It's disgusting and a bad example.
Well done us though. Brilliant 2nd half. It took me back to '66 watching the match with my dad. Yay!


----------



## Calvine

They played really brilliantly but the spitting makes me want to heave!!


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> Saw the England-Germany game yesterday, well done our guys, BUT: why do footballers have to constantly spit? It turns my stomach. There was a tennis player too (think it was Pete Sampras) who was constantly gobbing all over the court. It is really vile.


It's VILE. I have always thought it was disgusting, there is absolutely no need. IF they absolutely have to, why can't they keep a tissue? Especially now, with Covid.


----------



## Jackie C

Drivers who don't seem to know the speed limit and rules of the road. ie: Driving in the outside lane on a dual carriageway at exactly 60mph and slamming on when they get to 62mph, when it's a 70mph area. Driving 10mph below the limit and constantly touching the break if someone comes in the opposite direction. If you're not confident enough to drive at the limit when the weather is good, the conditions are good and it's not busy, you should not be on that road. 
Yeah, "it's not a target". Err....it is, because if you drive 10mph below the limit during your driving test, you will fail. I know, it happened to someone I know!


----------



## Jackie C

I'm going to sound like a b!tch right now, but some of the young lasses at work who are all tits, lips and eyelashes. Why do you wear a full set of make-up for work? How can you be bothered at 6am? Why have you got your lips done? You don't need it. (Then complain that you're broke). You're 24 years old! Your fake eyelashes make you look like Daisy the Cow. What are you going to do at my age (46) and _might_ start to actually need/want your lips doing as you're actually ageing?

Sorry, I've just finished nights.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> It's VILE. I have always thought it was disgusting, there is absolutely no need. IF they absolutely have to, why can't they keep a tissue? Especially now, with Covid.


Carry a tissue while playing football?

Seriously?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> I'm going to sound like a b!tch right now, but some of the young lasses at work who are all tits, lips and eyelashes. Why do you wear a full set of make-up for work? How can you be bothered at 6am? Why have you got your lips done? You don't need it. (Then complain that you're broke). You're 24 years old! Your fake eyelashes make you look like Daisy the Cow. What are you going to do at my age (46) and _might_ start to actually need/want your lips doing as you're actually ageing?
> 
> Sorry, I've just finished nights.


And talk in whining voices


----------



## Cully

It's probably just my age but I don't understand the need for excessive make up of the sort that is 'in' now.
I've always thought cosmetics were there to enhance the natural looks and help tone down the bits we aren't happy with. Subtlety was the word.
These days it's OTT with weird looking black eye brows which look glued on and with no personality as they all look the same. And trout pout ruby red lips outlined to stand out more.
I daresay the Dusty Springfield look in my day was thought excessive though. I wouldn't have dared go out looking like that. My dad would have locked me indoors!!


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> It's probably just my age but I don't understand the need for excessive make up of the sort that is 'in' now.
> I've always thought cosmetics were there to enhance the natural looks and help tone down the bits we aren't happy with. Subtlety was the word.
> These days it's OTT with weird looking black eye brows which look glued on and with no personality as they all look the same. And trout pout ruby red lips outlined to stand out more.
> I daresay the Dusty Springfield look in my day was thought excessive though. I wouldn't have dared go out looking like that. My dad would have locked me indoors!!


I can understand if people are insecure, or if they have scars or bad skin. But most of the time, they haven't. I feel like saying (but I don't) to them, that I think - aside from looking a bit older - that I actually look better than them!


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Carry a tissue while playing football?
> 
> Seriously?


HAHAHA! I know, it sounds strange, I knew it when I wrote it.  What about a pocket? It's better than flegging all over the place.


----------



## margy

Calvine said:


> Saw the England-Germany game yesterday, well done our guys, BUT: why do footballers have to constantly spit? It turns my stomach. There was a tennis player too (think it was Pete Sampras) who was constantly gobbing all over the court. It is really vile.


I actually said to my husband why are they always spitting. It makes me feel sick too. Brilliant match though and I was so pleased for Gareth Southgate. I hope it put those old memories to bed.


----------



## margy

Jackie C said:


> I'm going to sound like a b!tch right now, but some of the young lasses at work who are all tits, lips and eyelashes. Why do you wear a full set of make-up for work? How can you be bothered at 6am? Why have you got your lips done? You don't need it. (Then complain that you're broke). You're 24 years old! Your fake eyelashes make you look like Daisy the Cow. What are you going to do at my age (46) and _might_ start to actually need/want your lips doing as you're actually ageing?
> 
> Sorry, I've just finished nights.


And say like every other word.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Carry a tissue while playing football?
> 
> Seriously?


I just don't understand the need to spit. Is it match nerves?


----------



## Calvine

margy said:


> And say like every other word


Don't get me started on that! I noticed Prince Harry doing it - he certainly hasn't picked it up from his Dad or Grannie (imagine the Queen saying ''I'm like so happy to welcome, like, a new grandchild into our family, Philip and I are, like, delighted''. :Hilarious
I overheard a conversation on the tube, and it was punctuated with the word ''like'': and I was, like, really angry, because, you know, like, I thought it was his fault, but, like, Sharon said no, it was, like, my fault because, I'd like, not bothered to phone him . . . ''. Does it even mean anything (like)?


----------



## Nonnie

The obsession with womens arses.

Just gone to replace my hiking trousers, and they've redesigned them to be 'butt enhancing'. 

Why does a woman need to look 'sexy' (the product info says that too) to go for a walk?


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> I just don't understand the need to spit. Is it match nerves?


You don't see it in other sports (I used to be nauseated when Pete Sampras did it, but not seen it in tennis since then - quite a few people said they thought it was gross, so maybe they've been told not to) . . . imagine if a dressage rider suddenly had an uncontrollable urge to do it. I've watched rugby matches, and not seen it there - and to be honest, I didn't notice the German team doing it as much as ours. It also amazes me that there is always a photographer there to capture the moment - is there a secret sign that says, hey, I'm about to gob all over the pitch, get a load of this!


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> You don't see it in other sports (I used to be nauseated when Pete Sampras did it, but not seen it in tennis since then - quite a few people said they thought it was gross, so maybe they've been told not to) . . . imagine if a dressage rider suddenly had an uncontrollable urge to do it. I've watched rugby matches, and not seen it there - and to be honest, I didn't notice the German team doing it as much as ours. It also amazes me that there is always a photographer there to capture the moment - is there a secret sign that says, hey, I'm about to gob all over the pitch, get a load of this!


Exactly! Swallow it if you have it.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> These days it's OTT with weird looking black eye brows which look glued on


They look just like pubic wigs to me. Some of the photos with the trout pout lips and the merkin eyebrows are seriously scary.


----------



## Jackie C

And the thing for younger people is for pubic hair to be _completely_ got rid of. We were talking about it last night (the conversations nurses have on night shifts!) I asked about it, and they were quite open. Both men and women do it, but women more often. I think it's weird. Each to their own, I know, but I couldn't be bothered with itchy re-growth.


----------



## Siskin

You’ve got me looking at all the nurses here now.
There’s quite a few black nurses who if they are using makeup then it’s not obvious to my eyes. There’s one girl who has died her hair purple and has it in plaits, she’s really nice one of the ones I’m pleased to see on nights cos she’s so helpful.
Off to go nurse studying now


----------



## Siskin

As to Harry saying like at least twice in every sentence, I think he’s trying to hard to fit in with his new ‘friends’. Personally I think it sounds ridiculous with his accent

And spitting, yuck, don’t get me started on that nasty habit. It used to be a fineable offence once upon a time. Something to do with when TB was rife, well covid is rife now


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> Son't get me started on that! I noticed Prince Harry doing it - he certainly hasn't picked it up from his Dad or Grannie (imagine the Queen saying ''I'm like so happy to welcome, like, a new grandchild into our family, Philip and I are, like, delighted''. :Hilarious
> I overheard a conversation on the tube, and it was punctuated with the word ''like'': and I was, like, really angry, because, you know, like, I thought it was his fault, but, like, Sharon said no, it was, like, my fault because, I'd like, not bothered to phone him . . . ''. Does it even mean anything (like)?


I hate it when people who are used to public speaking can't string a sentence together unless it's written in front of them. 
So much er....um....ah.... It just makes me want to switch off!
Yes you media buffs, you know who you are.........


----------



## margy

Jackie C said:


> And the thing for younger people is for pubic hair to be _completely_ got rid of. We were talking about it last night (the conversations nurses have on night shifts!) I asked about it, and they were quite open. Both men and women do it, but women more often. I think it's weird. Each to their own, I know, but I couldn't be bothered with itchy re-growth.


Maybe too much information but when I had my son in 1979 the nursing assistant used to shave your lady parts. As you say it was incredibly itchy when it started to grow back! I can't think why it's so fashionable now to wax or shave that sensitive area.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> I just don't understand the need to spit. Is it match nerves?


Sports people produce more saliva during exertion …. (Not all sports … dressage riders wouldn't, I'm sure …. Maybe during the cross country phase of eventing though?)

From sciencefocus.com

"Several studies have shown that exercise increases the amount of protein secreted into the saliva, especially a kind of mucus called MUC5B. This mucus makes the saliva thicker, which makes it harder to swallow, so we spit it out. It isn't clear why we produce more MUC5B when exercising, but it may be because we breathe through our mouth more, so the mucus stops the mouth from drying out.

Some sports, such as basketball and tennis, penalise players for spitting, but football and rugby don't, so the players are free to expectorate!"

So they can't really help it and obviously can't leave the field of play every time they have a mouthful.


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> And the thing for younger people is for pubic hair to be _completely_ got rid of. We were talking about it last night (the conversations nurses have on night shifts!) I asked about it, and they were quite open. Both men and women do it, but women more often. I think it's weird. Each to their own, I know, but I couldn't be bothered with itchy re-growth.


My only experience was post natal (3 itchy times) and I found the best solution was loads of talc. Bliss, no itch!


----------



## simplysardonic

Calvine said:


> They look just like pubic wigs to me. Some of the photos with the trout pout lips and the merkin eyebrows are seriously scary.


Merkin eyebrows:Hilarious

Every time I hear the word I just think of the time someone (sure it was on QI) pointed out that when Bill Clinton says 'I'm American' it sounds more like 'I'm a merkin'.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Sports people produce more saliva during exertion ….
> 
> From sciencefocus.com
> 
> "Several studies have shown that exercise increases the amount of protein secreted into the saliva, especially a kind of mucus called MUC5B. This mucus makes the saliva thicker, which makes it harder to swallow, so we spit it out. It isn't clear why we produce more MUC5B when exercising, but it may be because we breathe through our mouth more, so the mucus stops the mouth from drying out.
> 
> Some sports, such as basketball and tennis, penalise players for spitting, but football and rugby don't, so the players are free to expectorate!"
> 
> So they can't really help it and obviously can't leave the field of play every time they have a mouthful.


OMG I've just had an image of giant spittoons placed at strategic points around the pitch.


----------



## Cully

simplysardonic said:


> Merkin eyebrows:Hilarious
> 
> Every time I hear the word I just think of the time someone (sure it was on QI) pointed out that when Bill Clinton says 'I'm American' it sounds more like 'I'm a merkin'.


I remember that. Love Q.I.


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie C said:


> I'm going to sound like a b!tch right now, but some of the young lasses at work who are all tits, lips and eyelashes. Why do you wear a full set of make-up for work? How can you be bothered at 6am? Why have you got your lips done? You don't need it. (Then complain that you're broke). You're 24 years old! Your fake eyelashes make you look like Daisy the Cow. What are you going to do at my age (46) and _might_ start to actually need/want your lips doing as you're actually ageing?
> 
> Sorry, I've just finished nights.





Lurcherlad said:


> And talk in whining voices





Cully said:


> It's probably just my age but I don't understand the need for excessive make up of the sort that is 'in' now.
> I've always thought cosmetics were there to enhance the natural looks and help tone down the bits we aren't happy with. Subtlety was the word.
> These days it's OTT with weird looking black eye brows which look glued on and with no personality as they all look the same. And trout pout ruby red lips outlined to stand out more.
> I daresay the Dusty Springfield look in my day was thought excessive though. I wouldn't have dared go out looking like that. My dad would have locked me indoors!!


my niece - by marriage thank god I can avoid her - summed up right there


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> OMG I've just had an image of giant spittoons placed at strategic points around the pitch.
> View attachment 471452


maybe it's like Big Train (please say someone remembers this) where they had the staring championships and a 'blink break'


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> And the thing for younger people is for pubic hair to be _completely_ got rid of


Thinking about it, they could use the discarded pubes to have an eyebrow implant, that way they wouldn't have to use eyebrow pencils (this would count as recycling). There was a thing on TV about cosmetic tattoos, and people with sparse eyebrows can have more voluminous ones tattooed (at their own risk). There was one poor girl who had had it done, she was quite blonde so her eyebrows were fair and the tattoo ''artist'' had done such a bad job, it would have been funny had it not been so shocking. Not only had she done them a terrible blue-black to contrast nicely with her fair hair and complexion, she had done one an inch higher than the other which gave her a constantly quizzical expression. She first covered them beneath a Claudia Winkleman fringe but apparently used to rub them with sandpaper until they bled and they eventually disappeared.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jackie C said:


> I'm going to sound like a b!tch right now, but some of the young lasses at work who are all tits, lips and eyelashes. Why do you wear a full set of make-up for work? How can you be bothered at 6am? Why have you got your lips done? You don't need it. (Then complain that you're broke). You're 24 years old! Your fake eyelashes make you look like Daisy the Cow. What are you going to do at my age (46) and _might_ start to actually need/want your lips doing as you're actually ageing?
> 
> Sorry, I've just finished nights.


I can't speak for other people as makeup is a personal choice and I'm sure their reasons for making that choice vary widely but I wake up 1-2 hours early to do my makeup for work or university classes. To me the lengthy process of doing makeup is relaxing, it gives me a time in my day to focus on my mental health and to think about what I need to achieve during that day. Often I'll do a full face of makeup even if I'm not leaving the house, I love the art of it and do it for my own pleasure. I will admit I absolutely love people stopping me to ask questions/compliment me or overhearing peoples shock, even if that comes across a bit narcissistic. I love to stand out, to look unique, and most of all the ability to change my appearance whenever I want. Makeup gives me all 3  Even if people think high heels and green eye shadow is excessive for a 9am class at university, I love it and I am proud of the skill that I have. I love makeup so much that if I were not pursuing a career in medicine I would have pursued a career as a makeup artist, preferably editorial makeup. As I said, I cannot speak for others but I would guess that there are some people like me who see it as an art form and a form of expression. I do know that some people are very self conscious or feel like they have to wear makeup but I thought I'd weigh in with an alternative point of view that may not be considered often.


----------



## Jackie C

bmr10 said:


> I can't speak for other people as makeup is a personal choice and I'm sure their reasons for making that choice vary widely but I wake up 1-2 hours early to do my makeup for work or university classes. To me the lengthy process of doing makeup is relaxing, it gives me a time in my day to focus on my mental health and to think about what I need to achieve during that day. Often I'll do a full face of makeup even if I'm not leaving the house, I love the art of it and do it for my own pleasure. I will admit I absolutely love people stopping me to ask questions/compliment me or overhearing peoples shock, even if that comes across a bit narcissistic. I love to stand out, to look unique, and most of all the ability to change my appearance whenever I want. Makeup gives me all 3  Even if people think high heels and green eye shadow is excessive for a 9am class at university, I love it and I am proud of the skill that I have. I love makeup so much that if I were not pursuing a career in medicine I would have pursued a career as a makeup artist, preferably editorial makeup. As I said, I cannot speak for others but I would guess that there are some people like me who see it as an art form and a form of expression. I do know that some people are very self conscious or feel like they have to wear makeup but I thought I'd weigh in with an alternative point of view that may not be considered often.


Each to their own, but 1 to 2 hours to do make-up? I just couldn't be bothered. Maybe it's the wrong thread to say, "it annoys me", because it doesn't at all, I just don't understand it, _personally._ If anyone wants to wear make-up, fine, if you don't, don't. It's a personal thing. None of my business. 

If you do it for your own pleasure, who am I to disagree? Although you might change your mind after a few years of shift-work and nights. I used to wear make-up for work (but not a lot), then Covid happened and half my face was covered, so I gave up.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> Thinking about it, they could use the discarded pubes to have an eyebrow implant, that way they wouldn't have to use eyebrow pencils (this would count as recycling). There was a thing on TV about cosmetic tattoos, and people with sparse eyebrows can have more voluminous ones tattooed (at their own risk). There was one poor girl who had had it done, she was quite blonde so her eyebrows were fair and the tattoo ''artist'' had done such a bad job, it would have been funny had it not been so shocking. Not only had she done them a terrible blue-black to contrast nicely with her fair hair and complexion, she had done one an inch higher than the other which gave her a constantly quizzical expression. She first covered them beneath a Claudia Winkleman fringe but apparently used to rub them with sandpaper until they bled and they eventually disappeared.


How awful!


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Sports people produce more saliva during exertion …. (Not all sports … dressage riders wouldn't, I'm sure …. Maybe during the cross country phase of eventing though?)
> 
> From sciencefocus.com
> 
> "Several studies have shown that exercise increases the amount of protein secreted into the saliva, especially a kind of mucus called MUC5B. This mucus makes the saliva thicker, which makes it harder to swallow, so we spit it out. It isn't clear why we produce more MUC5B when exercising, but it may be because we breathe through our mouth more, so the mucus stops the mouth from drying out.
> 
> Some sports, such as basketball and tennis, penalise players for spitting, but football and rugby don't, so the players are free to expectorate!"
> 
> So they can't really help it and obviously can't leave the field of play every time they have a mouthful.


I understand the science, I get that some people might produce more saliva in some sports. I understand that footballers can't just up and leave the pitch. It's not the point. Spitting is disgusting, it spreads germs, it's dirty. Wear shorts with a pocket, use a tissue. or swallow your own dirty filth. It's simply not acceptable.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jackie C said:


> Each to their own, but 1 to 2 hours to do make-up? I just couldn't be bothered. Maybe it's the wrong thread to say, "it annoys me", because it doesn't at all, I just don't understand it, _personally._ If anyone wants to wear make-up, fine, if you don't, don't. It's a personal thing. None of my business.
> 
> If you do it for your own pleasure, who am I to disagree? Although you might change your mind after a few years of shift-work and nights. I used to wear make-up for work (but not a lot), then Covid happened and half my face was covered, so I gave up.


I get that  It is a very large amount out of someone's day to spend on one thing that doesn't have a huge impact on my life. Before wearing makeup I was very into digital art and would spend the evening after school doing that but then I realised I wasn't so good at creating the outlines and was better at the shading and colouring. I think makeup, especially the whole eyeshadow bit, is just that childhood love of colouring carried over into adulthood. I just wanted to offer the perspective that isn't the common "I wear makeup because I'm self conscious". As a doctor I do not think I'd wear makeup at all as I'd like to conserve my sleep as much as possible  I'm also aware that very bold, over the top makeup is not everyone's cup of tea and has the potential for people to take me less seriously which, as a woman, I already am. I don't want it to be a potential barrier between my patients and I either as I would like them to feel safe around me and have confidence in my abilities. I'll probably just have to reserve OTT makeup for days off unfortunately but that's okay


----------



## lorilu

Today is my late mother's birthday. Traditionally my sister and I always visited the cemetery on her birthday or as close to it as we could get. My sister lived about 80 miles from me and the cemetery iss another 40 miles north of that. My sister died last September, so there is only me now to keep up the tradition.

I asked another sister to come with me but she had declined. Instead I arranged to visit my Uncle and Aunt, they live in the town I grew up in and where the cemetery is. My uncle is my mother's last living full blooded relative.

I bought a pot of daisies for my sister (her favorite) and a pot of sunflowers for my mother. I actually bought two of each, because I wanted a pot each for myself. I thought it would help me feel closer to them, seeing the same plants growing that I knew were growing on their graves so far away. They looked so beautiful bright and cheerful!

My plan is to drive up there this morning, visit the graves, snip a couple stems from each pot to put on two other graves there, then go to my uncle's house for a short visit. He has Parkinson's and tires easily so I won't stay long, though I haven't seen them in 2 years due to covid. I usually visit once a year but of course missed last year. My aunt always feeds me a nice lunch.

Finally to the point! I put the pots of flowers on my porch because I didn't know if some critter might try to eat them. I bought them last Sunday. Up until yesterday all was well. I've just gone out to put the pots in my car and found the sunflower pots decimated. Something found them and ate them down to a stub. Not deer, I can't see how a deer could have got to them. But something.

I originally had wanted black eyed susies for my mother but couldn't find any, which is why I settled for sunflowers. 

Edit: I wonder if it was deer after all. I noticed my gate was pushed in, maybe the deer stuck it's head under the gate and ate as much as it could reach. I'm trying not to feel sad about it, it's just a plant.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Shame about the sunflowers @lorilu, but I hope the day went well and gave you solace and you enjoyed visiting with family


----------



## MollySmith

bmr10 said:


> I get that  It is a very large amount out of someone's day to spend on one thing that doesn't have a huge impact on my life. Before wearing makeup I was very into digital art and would spend the evening after school doing that but then I realised I wasn't so good at creating the outlines and was better at the shading and colouring. I think makeup, especially the whole eyeshadow bit, is just that childhood love of colouring carried over into adulthood. I just wanted to offer the perspective that isn't the common "I wear makeup because I'm self conscious". As a doctor I do not think I'd wear makeup at all as I'd like to conserve my sleep as much as possible  I'm also aware that very bold, over the top makeup is not everyone's cup of tea and has the potential for people to take me less seriously which, as a woman, I already am. I don't want it to be a potential barrier between my patients and I either as I would like them to feel safe around me and have confidence in my abilities. I'll probably just have to reserve OTT makeup for days off unfortunately but that's okay


Thank you for your perspective. Despite my gentle jibe at my niece who is lovely really, just not me, I remember that I used to spend just the same amount of time when I was a goth on my make up. As I've acquired all those responsibilities of life, work and caring then it's been less time for me and more for others so whilst I do wear a bit of make up, it's more for different reasons. At my lowest points I didn't do anything and barely brushed my hair so I guess there's a measure of self investment and applying something makes me feel that I'm not on the lows. I've recently noticed everything I wear or use is completely vegan and that was good to realise.

Anyway, good for you on explaining it so well and making me think. I'd never viewed it like that before but you right, I can see that connection between digital art and make up.


----------



## MollySmith

I'm sorry @lorilu I'd be sad too. I love plants but when they have more meaning then it's upsetting. I hope you had a rewarding day with your family.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Each to their own, but 1 to 2 hours to do make-up? I just couldn't be bothered. Maybe it's the wrong thread to say, "it annoys me", because it doesn't at all, I just don't understand it, _personally._ If anyone wants to wear make-up, fine, if you don't, don't. It's a personal thing. None of my business.
> 
> If you do it for your own pleasure, who am I to disagree? Although you might change your mind after a few years of shift-work and nights. I used to wear make-up for work (but not a lot), then Covid happened and half my face was covered, so I gave up.


Never wore make up in my life except on my wedding day when my sister insisted on putting lipstick on ,me. I still kind of cringe when I look at the wedding pictures, it just looks weird, me with lipstick. 

I can see @bmr10 's interesting perspective on her daily make up. But it's not anything I ever cared about being bothered with. I already get up at 5 a.m. to take care of the cats and to give myself time to wake up enough to be pleasant to the rest of humanity by 8 a.m. lol.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Shame about the sunflowers @lorilu, but I hope the day went well and gave you solace and you enjoyed visiting with family





MollySmith said:


> I'm sorry @lorilu I'd be sad too. I love plants but when they have more meaning then it's upsetting. I hope you had a rewarding day with your family.


Aw thanks. It was a lovely day. My sister, who got the daisies, would have thought the deer eating the sunflowers was hilarious, and my mother, who got the sunflowers, prefers fauna over flora so wouldn't have minded chewed up sunflowers since they were chewed by deer. There were still three open flowers and two little buds on her plant, and the seeds when they come (if something else doesn't eat them at the cemetery) will feed the birds and she loved to feed the birds.

The remaining sunflower pot, the one I kept for myself, isn't worth saving, it's a mess, so I've just put it out to be finished by the deer but the other pot of daisies will go in "Denice's Daisy Garden" I've just been planning. Denice called any kind of daisy looking flower a daisy and loved them all. I do too, but she was very passionate about them. Whether they were real daisies (wild or Shasta), or chamomile, asters, fleabane, or any other wildflower, they were all daisies to her. So I've starting collecting specimens and sticking them in the space between my two lilac bushes outside my bedroom window. I'll put the pot of bought Shasta daisies there too, they are a perennial as well. It will make me feel like I always have her near by, and I think it will be beautiful once it gets itself going..


----------



## Calvine

Nonnie said:


> they've redesigned them to be 'butt enhancing'


Seriously? Christ Almighty.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Was awoken this morning around 8am to loud noises alongside the feeling of the ground moving. Never been in an earthquake before so in my sleepy haze my mind went to the scene in Jurassic Park where they’re in the car and a glass of water is shaking from the vibrations of the t. rex walking. I was convinced I was still asleep and having a nightmare of a t. rex about to eat me  Anyway, after I realised I was awake I looked out the window and it turns out my next door neighbour is having a driveway put in or something. Excavator and the rest. The ground probably wasn’t moving but being woken up to the thought of a dinosaur about to kill me was not great 

I like to have the windows in the house open throughout the day so it’s a bit annoying that I can’t do that without feeling like I am standing in a construction site /:


----------



## lorilu

bmr10 said:


> Was awoken this morning around 8am to loud noises alongside the feeling of the ground moving. Never been in an earthquake before so in my sleepy haze my mind went to the scene in Jurassic Park where they're in the car and a glass of water is shaking from the vibrations of the t. rex walking. I was convinced I was still asleep and having a nightmare of a t. rex about to eat me  Anyway, after I realised I was awake I looked out the window and it turns out my next door neighbour is having a driveway put in or something. Excavator and the rest. The ground probably wasn't moving but being woken up to the thought of a dinosaur about to kill me was not great
> 
> I like to have the windows in the house open throughout the day so it's a bit annoying that I can't do that without feeling like I am standing in a construction site /:


Oh gosh I hate stuff like that. The only consolation is you know it's temporary work. But on a Saturday? That's just insult to injury.


----------



## MollySmith

bmr10 said:


> Was awoken this morning around 8am to loud noises alongside the feeling of the ground moving. Never been in an earthquake before so in my sleepy haze my mind went to the scene in Jurassic Park where they're in the car and a glass of water is shaking from the vibrations of the t. rex walking. I was convinced I was still asleep and having a nightmare of a t. rex about to eat me  Anyway, after I realised I was awake I looked out the window and it turns out my next door neighbour is having a driveway put in or something. Excavator and the rest. The ground probably wasn't moving but being woken up to the thought of a dinosaur about to kill me was not great
> 
> I like to have the windows in the house open throughout the day so it's a bit annoying that I can't do that without feeling like I am standing in a construction site /:


maybe they've been reading this? https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2021/jul/03/real-t-rex-goes-on-show-in-england-for-first-time-in-over-a-century
That is so flipping annoying though.


----------



## ForestWomble

Not an annoyance, more one of those funny, 'that's just typical' type things, I'd popped out to the bin and decided I'd take B for a quick toilet break while it was quiet outside and not raining, it felt a bit chilly but I decided to go as I was, in the time it took me to get B ready it had started to spit, decided it'd be OK, got to the end of the road and the heavens opened. Wasn't out long but shortly after getting back the rain stopped.


----------



## lorilu

The other pot of daisies has been decimated. Every bud nipped off. I'm starting to understand why no one around here has gardens or bird feeders. The deer eat everything. Of course it's human's fault, their habitat is gone, all around this area where it used to be hills and woods, has been dug up and developed in the last 10 years (my house is 111 years old) but it's frustrating all the same.


----------



## Jackie C

bmr10 said:


> I get that  It is a very large amount out of someone's day to spend on one thing that doesn't have a huge impact on my life. Before wearing makeup I was very into digital art and would spend the evening after school doing that but then I realised I wasn't so good at creating the outlines and was better at the shading and colouring. I think makeup, especially the whole eyeshadow bit, is just that childhood love of colouring carried over into adulthood. I just wanted to offer the perspective that isn't the common "I wear makeup because I'm self conscious". As a doctor I do not think I'd wear makeup at all as I'd like to conserve my sleep as much as possible  I'm also aware that very bold, over the top makeup is not everyone's cup of tea and has the potential for people to take me less seriously which, as a woman, I already am. I don't want it to be a potential barrier between my patients and I either as I would like them to feel safe around me and have confidence in my abilities. I'll probably just have to reserve OTT makeup for days off unfortunately but that's okay


I do a lot of digital art work myself!


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Never wore make up in my life except on my wedding day when my sister insisted on putting lipstick on ,me. I still kind of cringe when I look at the wedding pictures, it just looks weird, me with lipstick.
> 
> I can see @bmr10 's interesting perspective on her daily make up. But it's not anything I ever cared about being bothered with. I already get up at 5 a.m. to take care of the cats and to give myself time to wake up enough to be pleasant to the rest of humanity by 8 a.m. lol.


I'm up at 6am and set off for work at 7am. I spend the time sat on the sofa, relaxing, pulling myself together and randomly watching Judge Judy! 


bmr10 said:


> Was awoken this morning around 8am to loud noises alongside the feeling of the ground moving. Never been in an earthquake before so in my sleepy haze my mind went to the scene in Jurassic Park where they're in the car and a glass of water is shaking from the vibrations of the t. rex walking. I was convinced I was still asleep and having a nightmare of a t. rex about to eat me  Anyway, after I realised I was awake I looked out the window and it turns out my next door neighbour is having a driveway put in or something. Excavator and the rest. The ground probably wasn't moving but being woken up to the thought of a dinosaur about to kill me was not great
> 
> I like to have the windows in the house open throughout the day so it's a bit annoying that I can't do that without feeling like I am standing in a construction site /:


I think starting any construction work before 9am on any day in a residential area is completely unacceptable. Pees me off as half the time they leave at 3pm!!! Not everyone works 9 to 5 Monday to Fri, millions of us work shifts and nights.


----------



## £54etgfb6

MollySmith said:


> maybe they've been reading this? https://www.theguardian.com/culture...w-in-england-for-first-time-in-over-a-century
> https://www.theguardian.com/culture...w-in-england-for-first-time-in-over-a-century
> That is so flipping annoying though.


 dont give them ideas


----------



## MollySmith

Myself

I've become the new Queen of link sharing and screen grabs. I'm saying sorry and yes, I _*know*_ in advance.


----------



## lorilu

I am the Party Pooper. Boss has started a new thing at work. I guess "Challenges" are all the rage? Each week every person in our dept is challenged to choose a thing to give up (chocolate for example) or other self improvement deprivation. They do it for one week and she buys everyone lunch on Tuesday who made it through. The next week they choose something else. I politely declined. Of course she can't accept no and tried to talk me into it so I said again, no I don't want to play. I said that I have a hard enough time concentrating at work without having to worry about something like that, (and I don't want lunch bought for me anyway, as I come home for lunch.) She said "well it's supposed to be fun!" and I said I understand that and of course I hope you all do have fun with it but it would NOT be fun for me,. She worried I would feel "left out" and I assured her I would not feel left out. She said well you can join in at any time and I said thanks.

I just don't have the energy for any games or team spirit. I need all my energy for getting through the work day. And most importantly, I do my self improvement in private.


----------



## Isolette

Reading even a couple of pages of this thread affirms my deep pleasure at living alone on a small isolated island.. It still, people being people, has its moments but nothing like yours. So sorry. You are all wonderful to cope out there. 

I love it even more when we are cut off by bad weather as no one can … I think many here will understand. 

My real bugbear is that they forget to tell me things I need to know out here. eg major road work so I can put my ear plugs in... see how little I have co grouse about

My huge irk these days is that my ageing laptop is starting to fray around the edges. The top row of the keyboard has died. Numbers etc. Yep I amazed me by finding the online keyboard. 

People who don't feed their cats properly if at all. They know I feed them but not an offer of a bag of catfood. Also people who have let cats interbreed. One here I feed is totally inbred... and of course folk who are too mean to get their cat fixed, GRRRRR As the main offender is the ferryman I cannot even smuggle any offisland.
A couple more are unprintable lol... 

Oh and something the Irish excel at that would drive me to drink as it clearly does here anyway.. Irish folk who promise to do something so fervently and then never ever do it. Then if you get someone else to do it are mortally offended. BUT I WAS GOING TO DO THAT


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh @lorilu - the woman is a nightmare!

Isn't it enough to just be able to do the job and just get on with everyone on a simple level?


----------



## SbanR

Your boss sounds a total nightmare @lorilu .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Watching BBC Morning Live and they're doing a piece on scam emails.

Giving lots of advice how to avoid scams (great ) and advising to forward phishing emails to [email protected] 
Except the graphic on the screen has missed the second "h" out of phishing 

eta. Edited so it's not a link


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Watching BBC Morning Live and they're doing a piece on scam emails.
> 
> Giving lots of advice how to avoid scams (great ) and advising to forward phishing emails to [email protected] …..
> Except the graphic on the screen has missed the second "h" out of phishing


I got a security warning when I tried to click on the link - how ironic!:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

The mistake was corrected on the program, with apologies, shorty after. Oops!


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> I am the Party Pooper. Boss has started a new thing at work. I guess "Challenges" are all the rage? Each week every person in our dept is challenged to choose a thing to give up (chocolate for example) or other self improvement deprivation. They do it for one week and she buys everyone lunch on Tuesday who made it through. The next week they choose something else. I politely declined. Of course she can't accept no and tried to talk me into it so I said again, no I don't want to play. I said that I have a hard enough time concentrating at work without having to worry about something like that, (and I don't want lunch bought for me anyway, as I come home for lunch.) She said "well it's supposed to be fun!" and I said I understand that and of course I hope you all do have fun with it but it would NOT be fun for me,. She worried I would feel "left out" and I assured her I would not feel left out. She said well you can join in at any time and I said thanks.
> 
> I just don't have the energy for any games or team spirit. I need all my energy for getting through the work day. And most importantly, I do my self improvement in private.


Ugh. She sounds like a right pain. Why can't some people just take "no" for an answer? What might be fun for some, isn't for others.


----------



## MollySmith

My husband falling asleep during Abandoned Engineering 

‘Experts’ on Abandoned Engineering talking in third person to ramp up the wow, get the hell on with it.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Talking about third person reminds me...

History programmes that talk in present tense for events that happened centuries ago :Rage. I don't know why it riles me up but it does. It puts me off watching the rest of it. I find it so distracting


----------



## Isolette

Cully said:


> My only experience was post natal (3 itchy times) and I found the best solution was loads of talc. Bliss, no itch!


This old lady agrees re lots of talc being bliss for itchiness.. hair or no hair.


----------



## Isolette

lorilu said:


> Today is my late mother's birthday. Traditionally my sister and I always visited the cemetery on her birthday or as close to it as we could get. My sister lived about 80 miles from me and the cemetery iss another 40 miles north of that. My sister died last September, so there is only me now to keep up the tradition.
> 
> I asked another sister to come with me but she had declined. Instead I arranged to visit my Uncle and Aunt, they live in the town I grew up in and where the cemetery is. My uncle is my mother's last living full blooded relative.
> 
> I bought a pot of daisies for my sister (her favorite) and a pot of sunflowers for my mother. I actually bought two of each, because I wanted a pot each for myself. I thought it would help me feel closer to them, seeing the same plants growing that I knew were growing on their graves so far away. They looked so beautiful bright and cheerful!
> 
> My plan is to drive up there this morning, visit the graves, snip a couple stems from each pot to put on two other graves there, then go to my uncle's house for a short visit. He has Parkinson's and tires easily so I won't stay long, though I haven't seen them in 2 years due to covid. I usually visit once a year but of course missed last year. My aunt always feeds me a nice lunch.
> 
> Finally to the point! I put the pots of flowers on my porch because I didn't know if some critter might try to eat them. I bought them last Sunday. Up until yesterday all was well. I've just gone out to put the pots in my car and found the sunflower pots decimated. Something found them and ate them down to a stub. Not deer, I can't see how a deer could have got to them. But something.
> 
> I originally had wanted black eyed susies for my mother but couldn't find any, which is why I settled for sunflowers.
> 
> Edit: I wonder if it was deer after all. I noticed my gate was pushed in, maybe the deer stuck it's head under the gate and ate as much as it could reach. I'm trying not to feel sad about it, it's just a plant.


HUGE HUGs... ....so sorry


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> Talking about third person reminds me...
> 
> History programmes that talk in present tense for events that happened centuries ago :Rage. I don't know why it riles me up but it does. It puts me off watching the rest of it. I find it so distracting


I get it. I can't read books written in the present tense. I've tried many numbers of times. I can't do it. and it's so ANNOYING because for some reason every author eventually starts writing that way. I'm so happy when I find a new to me author and I start devouring her books and before you know it I've caught up to her most recent and she's started writing in the present tense. ugh! Lisa Jewell did it, and Elin Hildebrand and Jodi Piccoult to name the first three off the top of my head.


----------



## Isolette

NB if something annoys, it is NOT trivial.


----------



## Jackie C

My bloody ear infection! I've been deaf for a few weeks, but thought I'd treat it with otex/olive oil, but to no avail. I've been run down for a week, so eventually managed to get in at my GP (phone consultation) who has prescribed me oral antibiotics. Couple of days I've been having them now, but still deaf. I'm hoping it clears up soon as it's annoying and uncomfortable. I've got a concert on Tuesday, first one in such a long time!! Seasick Steve at a small local venue (hope there is social distancing). 
(Please, no medical advice).


----------



## HarlequinCat

Jackie C said:


> My bloody ear infection! I've been deaf for a few weeks, but thought I'd treat it with otex/olive oil, but to no avail. I've been run down for a week, so eventually managed to get in at my GP (phone consultation) who has prescribed me oral antibiotics. Couple of days I've been having them now, but still deaf. I'm hoping it clears up soon as it's annoying and uncomfortable. I've got a concert on Tuesday, first one in such a long time!! Seasick Steve at a small local venue (hope there is social distancing).
> (Please, no medical advice).


I was going to say I had the same problem last year with a deaf and very sore ear. Ear spray anti biotics worked well for it but...:Stop:Bag

Hopefully it clears though soon and you get to see seasick Steve.


----------



## Siskin

Went to orthopaedic outpatients today for stitches removal and wound check. Nurse brilliant and made absolutely sure all the stitches were out. The hip incision had dissolvable stitches, but she checked there to make sure they had gone and to see if any knotted bits were there. Apparently knotted dissolvable stitches don’t dissolve properly and could cause issues, she found one knotted bit. I’m now wondering if that is why I have a bit of infection at the bottom of the scar from last years operation. The infection didn’t start until April this year and is very small but there is a little pocket there, I’ve been told it’s a sinus. Infections like this are an issue as they can get into the bone. It looks as if I will have to take this up with the Birmingham consultant who did the operation.

My main gripe though was with the the doctor who saw me today. I do wish he had read my notes, I found myself having to explain virtually everything in a rush that has happened over the last year and ask him to find out if the results of the biopsy had come back (it hadn’t). 
Still at the least the 3 incisions I’ve had have healed beautifully and all is ok there


----------



## margy

Buses!!!!! Took little granddaughter down town today ( luckily in her pushchair) to the park. It was too hot so didn't stay long. Anyway the plan was to walk down and get the bus back as she's never been on a bus, she's only 2. We went to the bus station and waited, only 10 mins to go. One elderly lady came, sat down and said the earlier bus hadn't come. The poor lady had trailed around the shops killing time until the next bus. They are supposed to run every half hour. The next bus didn't come, little one was keeping everyone amused singing the wheels on the bus. It seems they fell off as the expected bus didn't arrive. I gave up and walked, pushing the pushchair up a very steep hill!! Left behind were several elderly people in their 80s who can't walk up. Disgusting in my opinion.


----------



## SbanR

margy said:


> Buses!!!!! Took little granddaughter down town today ( luckily in her pushchair) to the park. It was too hot so didn't stay long. Anyway the plan was to walk down and get the bus back as she's never been on a bus, she's only 2. We went to the bus station and waited, only 10 mins to go. One elderly lady came, sat down and said the earlier bus hadn't come. The poor lady had trailed around the shops killing time until the next bus. They are supposed to run every half hour. The next bus didn't come, little one was keeping everyone amused singing the wheels on the bus. It seems they fell off as the expected bus didn't arrive. I gave up and walked, pushing the pushchair up a very steep hill!! Left behind were several elderly people in their 80s who can't walk up. Disgusting in my opinion.


Buses not arriving could be due to a change in timetable or route - speaking from experience. No paper timetable at the stop (even at the main stop in town:Bored). Not everyone can or are able to look it up online!


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> Buses!!!!! Took little granddaughter down town today ( luckily in her pushchair) to the park. It was too hot so didn't stay long. Anyway the plan was to walk down and get the bus back as she's never been on a bus, she's only 2. We went to the bus station and waited, only 10 mins to go. One elderly lady came, sat down and said the earlier bus hadn't come. The poor lady had trailed around the shops killing time until the next bus. They are supposed to run every half hour. The next bus didn't come, little one was keeping everyone amused singing the wheels on the bus. It seems they fell off as the expected bus didn't arrive. I gave up and walked, pushing the pushchair up a very steep hill!! Left behind were several elderly people in their 80s who can't walk up. Disgusting in my opinion.


To protect the environment, we need people to get out of their cars and use public transport. But when public transport is so poor (and relatively expensive) and unreliable, people aren't going to get out of their cars. Public transport needs bringing back to public ownership, becoming accountable and having massive investment. People and the environment before profit.


----------



## Jackie C

UV and curly hair. 
Have coated my hair in argon oil to stop it getting frizzy. Watch this space.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Buses! Yes. I haven't travelled on a bus for years. It was always so time consuming. A journey that can take 30 mins in a car took me 2 hrs when I used to go to uni. 4 hrs on a bus a day was not fun. 
Then there's them not turning up or sailing past because they are full. Meaning you have to get early buses to ensure you got somewhere on time, then waiting at your destination because you got there too early!
And the standing in the rain because your bus stop is just a small sign on a lamp post.....


----------



## margy

HarlequinCat said:


> Buses! Yes. I haven't travelled on a bus for years. It was always so time consuming. A journey that can take 30 mins in a car took me 2 hrs when I used to go to uni. 4 hrs on a bus a day was not fun.
> Then there's them not turning up or sailing past because they are full. Meaning you have to get early buses to ensure you got somewhere on time, then waiting at your destination because you got there too early!
> And the standing in the rain because your bus stop is just a small sign on a lamp post.....


I just felt bad for the elderly folk because although this service is a local one, they often get taken off. I could understand one bus not turning up but then the next being a no show too is ridiculous. The old people rely on it, there are 2 sheltered housing buildings up here and to get from town you have to come up a huge bank.Just to give you an idea of how steep the bank is. Here is Belle taken last year at the top.








.


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> UV and curly hair.
> Have coated my hair in argon oil to stop it getting frizzy. Watch this space.


So you're choosing to fry it instead? That's a possibility atm


----------



## ECT

Useless customer service!
I complained to a company (politely as I've been there and I always hated rude, entitled customers) that I couldn't order online and I wanted to speak to someone to place my order as it was a large order. They said I couldn't but the issue had been reported and to try again the next day. Next day, same issue. Tried to contact them again and was met with the response 'well noone else has this issue' as if I'm making it up! Covid was the reason given for not being able to order over the phone yet I can have 4 different people respond to messages 
I eventually gave up and ordered different products from elsewhere. The original company asked me to fill in a customer satisfaction survey which I duly did and they then contacted me to offer a free voucher to shop with them again. Tried to download the voucher and the link they have sent doesn't work! Honestly couldn't make this up if I tried :Banghead


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> So you're choosing to fry it instead? That's a possibility atm


LOL! 
No, my hair sucks up the oil, so it doesn't fry.


----------



## lorilu

It's already dark again when I get up at 5 a.m.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Holiday rental shepherd huts are always kitted out so the bed lies widthways across the hut, requiring one of a couple to climb over the other 

In our 20’s maybe, but at nearly 61 and 62 we require dignified and easy access to our own side of the bed! 

I like to stay in “non-housey” accommodation when I go away and have only found a couple with the bed the right way round, but they’re fully booked 

I’ve ended up booking a cruiser on the Broads in October and a posh mobile home for September - both non-housey enough


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> It's already dark again when I get up at 5 a.m.


Does that mean winter is on the way??:Woot

Feeling very crappy today as I finished nights this morning....I hate the day after nightshifts, Im too tired to stay awake but too awake to go to sleep....I just waste the whole day doing my impression of the Walking Dead!


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> Does that mean winter is on the way??:Woot
> 
> Feeling very crappy today as I finished nights this morning....I hate the day after nightshifts, Im too tired to stay awake but too awake to go to sleep....I just waste the whole day doing my impression of the Walking Dead!


I would hate to work nights, I know as a nurse it comes with the job and it used to mess my daughter up when she did them. I'm so pleased she doesn't do them anymore. You have my sympathies. My night shift is from 14.00 to 22.00 that suits me.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Does that mean winter is on the way??:Woot
> 
> Feeling very crappy today as I finished nights this morning....I hate the day after nightshifts, Im too tired to stay awake but too awake to go to sleep....I just waste the whole day doing my impression of the Walking Dead!


Well I don't mind winter too much, I much prefer cold weather. The only part I don't like is the dark mornings and the dark afternoons.


----------



## margy

I hate the dark mornings and nights. In my work finding people's addresses in the dark is hard. Especially if it's a farm in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I'm torn, I love the early light mornings and late bright skies of summer but hate the heat, and I don't like the long dark nights of winter but enjoy the cold frosty mornings!


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Feeling very crappy today as I finished nights this morning....I hate the day after nightshifts, Im too tired to stay awake but too awake to go to sleep....I just waste the whole day doing my impression of the Walking Dead!


Oh, THAT feeling. That feeling of having a hangover and jet lag at the same time. Great, isn't it!? I try and get up and do something, like if I'm off for a week, I'll get my nails done. Otherwise I just sit and get grumpier and grumpier.

I've had this week off work, but the other week, I did two nights in CoronaZona (ICU), and full PPE on two nights. Felt so poorly afterwards.



margy said:


> I would hate to work nights, I know as a nurse it comes with the job and it used to mess my daughter up when she did them. I'm so pleased she doesn't do them anymore. You have my sympathies. My night shift is from 14.00 to 22.00 that suits me.


Finishing at 10pm is not a nightshift, IMO! :Arghh


----------



## Happy Paws2

I needed new net curtains for the front two windows and as our windows aren't a regular size, I've had to order 5 metres to cut in half to make two and then a take cut 4 inches off the tops and put the trim back for the wire to go though.:Arghh


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Does that mean winter is on the way??:Woot
> 
> Feeling very crappy today as I finished nights this morning....I hate the day after nightshifts, Im too tired to stay awake but too awake to go to sleep....I just waste the whole day doing my impression of the Walking Dead!


OH used to work shifts, he was a Train Driver and they book on duty anytime round the clock, so I'll what your talking about.

If he was on days he could book on anytime after midnight at silly times like 01.44 the next day could be 04.01 then 0200. never two days the same sometimes a short shift then a twelve hour one. We never really knew when he was going to get home.


----------



## Cully

Now don't get me wrong. I know the Olympics are a very important event, especially ATM with all we've gone through lately, and it's wonderful to celebrate our athletes achievements and commiserate with those who don't do as well as they'd hoped. I get all that. But why oh why has the BBC dedicated the entire BBC 1 channel to 24/7 Olympic coverage?
Yes there are other channels to watch the news but there's a reason I don't watch them and prefer BBC because I tend to trust them and the way their news is presented.
I would enjoy hearing about the happenings in Tokyo more if it were part of a balanced view of all news, not the only news.
Surely there are other 'dedicated' channels for those who want to watch 24hr sport.
Am I alone in this?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Now don't get me wrong. I know the Olympics are a very important event, especially ATM with all we've gone through lately, and it's wonderful to celebrate our athletes achievements and commiserate with those who don't do as well as they'd hoped. I get all that. But why oh why has the BBC dedicated the entire BBC 1 channel to 24/7 Olympic coverage?
> Yes there are other channels to watch the news but there's a reason I don't watch them and prefer BBC because I tend to trust them and the way their news is presented.
> I would enjoy hearing about the happenings in Tokyo more if it were part of a balanced view of all news, not the only news.
> Surely there are other 'dedicated' channels for those who want to watch 24hr sport.
> Am I alone in this?


No your not alone why they can't put sport on BBC2 and leave BBC1 alone I'll never know. Then there is the Tennis that takes over both channels.

I do like some sports but I can understand how people feel when they flood the TV with sport.

Not everyone is a sport lover, they should think about that sometimes.


----------



## Cully

I wonder if viewers who have switched to other channels for their news fix will return to BBC once the Olympics are over!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Euro Sport are cover the games as well.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I wonder if viewers who have switched to other channels for their news fix will return to BBC once the Olympics are over!


I switched to BBC news channel this morning..................
And got the Olympics! :Bored Sigh


----------



## margy

SbanR said:


> I switched to BBC news channel this morning..................
> And got the Olympics! :Bored Sigh


Me too, I ended up watching Frasier even though I know most of the lines by heart having watched it so many times before!


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> Now don't get me wrong. I know the Olympics are a very important event, especially ATM with all we've gone through lately, and it's wonderful to celebrate our athletes achievements and commiserate with those who don't do as well as they'd hoped. I get all that. But why oh why has the BBC dedicated the entire BBC 1 channel to 24/7 Olympic coverage?
> Yes there are other channels to watch the news but there's a reason I don't watch them and prefer BBC because I tend to trust them and the way their news is presented.
> I would enjoy hearing about the happenings in Tokyo more if it were part of a balanced view of all news, not the only news.
> Surely there are other 'dedicated' channels for those who want to watch 24hr sport.
> Am I alone in this?


It's once every 4 years and is the biggest, greatest sporting event in the world. I love it. I watch the sports I never normally would, and get right into it. It shows people coming together in peace.
Again, it's once every 4 years for just a couple of weeks, as opposed to the hundreds of hours we get of celebrity crap and the literal hours and hours of soaps most nights of the week.
There are also dozens of other channels to watch.

I love it!!



Happy Paws2 said:


> Not everyone is a sport lover, they should think about that sometimes.


Not everyone is a fan of celebrity reality TV crap, either and live "entertainment" shows, and soap operas, but we get that every single week of the year. Maybe they should think about that sometimes?

It's once every four years. It's the same with the football,_ I'm not even a football fan_, but the European and World Cup are every 4 years each.

Each to their own, we all like what we like. However, to complain about something on that it once every 4 years is a bit petty, IMO.


----------



## Jackie C

Neighbourhood kids are playing out, and it's gone 10pm.....AGAIN. They're all less than 10 yrs old and they just shout and scream.


----------



## lorilu

Sigh. I cam home from work and was so tired and its so hot I was sure I wasn't going to mow so I put on fresh jammies. (just a pair of shorts and a light t shirt). Later it cooled off a bit and a breeze sprung up and the neighbor was mowing, so I changed my mind. (I like to mow when someone else is, whenever possible, to cut down on the continuous noise)

I didn't stop to think about changing my clothes.

So I got all done and am about to hop in the shower and realize my fresh clean jammies are all sweaty and icky now. If I'd known I was going to mow I would have put something already grungy on. Now I have to put clean clothes on again.

I just hate making extra laundry.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> However, to complain about something on that it once every 4 years is a bit petty, IMO.


Well, this IS the petty annoyance thread. lol.











Jackie C said:


> Neighbourhood kids are playing out, and it's gone 10pm.....AGAIN. They're all less than 10 yrs old and they just shout and scream.


This may explain why you sound a bit short about the TV stuff.


----------



## Kaily

BBC News can be watched on channel 231, not quite the same as BBC1 news but better than nothing.


----------



## SbanR

Kaily said:


> BBC News can be watched on channel 231, not quite the same as BBC1 news but better than nothing.


I watch it on 107, which is the HD version


----------



## catz4m8z

Very annoyed with my vets. They asked me to phone back today about an appt for Heidis' dental so I did.
Receptionist booked me an appt then asked me to hold.
.........................................................
her-you do know the dog has to see the vet for a check up first?
me-yes, she had one last week. The vet told me to book her in for an urgent dental coz her teeth are really bad.
her-oh ok...please hold.
......................................................
her-Im sorry we are short staffed and not booking surgeries at the moment, we will put you on our list and call you back when we can do it.
:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


seriously!!?:Rage Maybe inform your staff of the policies so they dont give people appts then cancel them straight away!:Shifty
(was hoping to get it done this week or next as Im off work and would be able to keep an eye of her)


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> Each to their own, we all like what we like. However, to complain about something on that it once every 4 years is a bit petty, IMO.


My humblest apologies. It was a petty thing and I was annoyed. Read the thread title!!


----------



## Jackie C

oops duplicate post


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> My humblest apologies. It was a petty thing and I was annoyed. Read the thread title!!





lorilu said:


> Well, this IS the petty annoyance thread. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may explain why you sound a bit short about the TV stuff.


  [url=http://www.mysmiley.net]

But my petty annoyance is about people who hate the Olympics when it's once every 4 years.


----------



## Jackie C

I know I've mentioned it before, but people who INSIST on sending me or telling me their tips on what to put on my hair. My hair is thick, curly and very dry. Their hair is straight. It's two different beasts!!! 
I might slightly mention my hair is a bit wild, and it's like everyone and their aunt, who all have straight or slightly wavy hair, think they KNOW what I should do. 
"You need oil." No sh!t. 
"You need X conditioner." No, it's got silicone in it. 
"You need X conditioner." No, it's not strong enough. 
"Why don't you get it straightened." Why? Cos that's what my dry hair needs, more direct heat.


----------



## Jackie C

It's not a petty annoyance, because it makes me sad. We lost our beautiful Holly in May and will still miss her, our hearts are missing a cat-sized hole. However, my OH suffers with a bad chest, and since Holly has left us, his chest is much clearer. We can't get another cat.
However, I can't help looking at our local Bluecross homing centres.
I love this girl, and she'd be perfect for us: https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet/tabitha-239574

I have got to stop looking.


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> It's not a petty annoyance, because it makes me sad. We lost our beautiful Holly in May and will still miss her, our hearts are missing a cat-sized hole. However, my OH suffers with a bad chest, and since Holly has left us, his chest is much clearer. We can't get another cat.
> However, I can't help looking at our local Bluecross homing centres.
> I love this girl, and she'd be perfect for us: https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet/tabitha-239574
> 
> I have got to stop looking.


I've heard of people with chest problems who find some meds help i.e. antihistamines. Would something like that be of help to your OH. Maybe his doctor could suggest something to help, or try your pharmacy. They can be very helpful.
It does seem a shame to be unable to have another cat if he can be helped. 
Have you considered a hairless breed?
Sorry if you've already tried these suggestions, I'm just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Jackie C

Cully said:


> I've heard of people with chest problems who find some meds help i.e. antihistamines. Would something like that be of help to your OH. Maybe his doctor could suggest something to help, or try your pharmacy. They can be very helpful.
> It does seem a shame to be unable to have another cat if he can be helped.
> Have you considered a hairless breed?
> Sorry if you've already tried these suggestions, I'm just trying to be helpful.


Thanks. We're actually both allergic. I've always loved cats, we always had them as a kid, but I was allergic, but I managed as long as they didn't lay on my bed or if I cuddled them.  I kind of got used to them. But when I moved out and me and my OH got together, as we were both allergic, we kind of just accepted cats wouldn't be part of our life and then Betty walked into our lives in 2016. She was such a pitiful stray, we couldn't leave her and she declared herself ours. We both got used to her, but she ended up with cancer and was only with us for 11 months. 
Then we got Holly. Again, I got used to her, but my OH asthma and other chest problems got worse, despite antihistamines. His specialist said not to get another cat. Since Holly died in May, his chest is so much better. It breaks our hearts we can't get another cat. We are "ready" for another cat, but it's not the right thing to do.

We are currently trying to sort out a stray and feeding him. We're going to get him trapped, neutered and released. He gets fed at a few houses, but he's obviously a street cat. We're counting him as "ours" even though he's too nervous to come in. He's got Holly's old cat house (which he won't go in as he's too nervous), but we're going to build him some kind of basic shelter.


----------



## catz4m8z

I know a couple of people who look out for strays....half the time they move themselves in (and those are the ones who never seem to want to go outside again!LOL).


Im getting annoyed in advance coz I know I wont be getting any sleep tonight. The roadworks that is taking 3 nights will be directly opposite my house tonight......7pm-7am, and my house opens directly onto the street.

joy......:Shifty


----------



## catz4m8z

holy crap..they've started! My house is vibrating, dogs are petrified, I cant hear the tv and this is going on all night!?:Banghead

We need a thread for bigger annoyances. Im upgrading this from petty.:Shifty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Jackie C I can see why you'd love to share your life with Tabitha. I wish there was some way this could be facilitated for you


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> holy crap..they've started! My house is vibrating, dogs are petrified, I cant hear the tv and this is going on all night!?:Banghead
> 
> We need a thread for bigger annoyances. Im upgrading this from petty.:Shifty


oh no. Major pissing off thread. Honestly that's awful, so sorry.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Online shopping ! I've spent 3 days trying to buy something beautful in the Seasalt sale, got to 'pay now' everytime and thrown off the site. So i finally contacted them through FB , they were very helpful suggesting deletion of cookies and data,changing password, trying different browsers etc, got to 'pay now' ...... and its out of stock !:Shifty


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @Cully - only a week to go. I'm afraid the Olympics is one of my very favourite things. When it was London I decorated the house, including window display and red white and blue flowers in my pots 

My annoyance is that we are getting very little coverage on the BBC due to the restrictions on them only being able to show two sports at once, so we've upgraded our Sky to have Eurosport for the duration.

We also don't have a telly anywhere except the lounge, except now! Husband has put one in bedroom so we can watch Olympic breakfast in bed


----------



## Happy Paws2

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @Cully - only a week to go. I'm afraid the Olympics is one of my very favourite things. When it was London I decorated the house, including window display and red white and blue flowers in my pots
> 
> My annoyance is that we are getting very little coverage on the BBC due to the restrictions on them only being able to show two sports at once, so we've upgraded our Sky to have Eurosport for the duration.
> 
> We also don't have a telly anywhere except the lounge, except now! Husband has put one in bedroom so we can watch Olympic breakfast in bed


I'll be glad when it's over, then I'll be able to get to bed at reasonable time it was 3am when the rowing was on and I'll be up tonight until the Eventing has finished.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> holy crap..they've started! My house is vibrating, dogs are petrified, I cant hear the tv and this is going on all night!?:Banghead
> 
> We need a thread for bigger annoyances. Im upgrading this from petty.:Shifty


How awful. I can't even imagine. I do dread the next time the road in front of me has to be milled and repaved. I've only lived here a year (tomorrow!) but I remember the last time it was done because at that time I was working in special education in a job training program and I used to bring students, on the city bus, to a work site just down the street from where I now live.

I even remember thinking to myself, my gosh it must be so awful for the people who live on this street. It seemed to take months, but I don't really remember how long it went on. I do remember the year though, 2001.


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> holy crap..they've started! My house is vibrating, dogs are petrified, I cant hear the tv and this is going on all night!?:Banghead
> 
> We need a thread for bigger annoyances. Im upgrading this from petty.:Shifty


How'd the night go ? Any sleep ?

When our road was being done the only thing I could do is close the windows and turn my white noise machine up, but it still didn't really help.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @Cully - only a week to go. I'm afraid the Olympics is one of my very favourite things. When it was London I decorated the house, including window display and red white and blue flowers in my pots
> 
> My annoyance is that we are getting very little coverage on the BBC due to the restrictions on them only being able to show two sports at once, so we've upgraded our Sky to have Eurosport for the duration.
> 
> We also don't have a telly anywhere except the lounge, except now! Husband has put one in bedroom so we can watch Olympic breakfast in bed


I've no objection to sport per se, and I love to see our boys and girls do well whether it's footie or Olympics. 
My petty grievance is more to do with having my favourite TV time disrupted, especially when it's for days on end.
It's bad enough when I've been looking forward to a program, only to find it's been postponed while they slot in a bloomin' party political broadcast or because a sports coverage has over run.
My day begins with taking a cuppa back to bed. Taking painkillers. Then watching the news while said meds kick in. I've done it for years and it sets me up for the day. PLUS I'm one of those pathetic saps who _needs_ people and find the regular on screen company very comforting as I do find life very lonely at times.
So yes, I'll be glad when BBC 1 returns to normal, but not because I object to the Olympics.
Erm........Actually I have a more immediate annoyance. 'Someone' has been hammering and drilling for the last hour next to the adjacent wall in our communal laundry room. Excuse me while I nip next door and shove said drill up 'someones' orifice.:Banghead


----------



## Siskin

Woke up this morning and found we have no water. Leak further up the road is being attended to but still have no water


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Woke up this morning and found we have no water. Leak further up the road is being attended to but still have no water


So annoying, but I suppose it's not all bad as at least it's being seen to so hopefully you'll have it back on later.


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> Woke up this morning and found we have no water. Leak further up the road is being attended to but still have no water


Ugh! I was without water for four days once, when my well pump failed. It was quite a struggle, especially as I feed my cats a raw diet.


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> Ugh! I was without water for four days once, when my well pump failed. It was quite a struggle, especially as I feed my cats a raw diet.


I've just gone and had a chat with a helpful chap at the leak site. He says if the leak is where they are digging then it won't be much longer, he thinks 5ish. If not then they will have to get bigger machinery in to dog along the road quickly to find the leak.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> So annoying, but I suppose it's not all bad as at least it's being seen to so hopefully you'll have it back on later.


I rate that as a minor disaster; not being able to make a hot drink with which to start the day!


----------



## lorilu

SbanR said:


> I rate that as a minor disaster; not being able to make a hot drink with which to start the day!


Well as long as you have electricity (or gas) you can make that hot drink, just need to get some bottled water. 

Which is what I did. I bought jugs and single size bottles, for different purposes and once a day I went over to a friend's house with a box full of dirty dishes. I showered there and washed all the cat's dishes. thankfully I have enough cat dishes that I was able to only do it once a day. I also brought back several buckets of water for flushing, each time I went there.

it wasn't convenient but it could have been worse.


----------



## Siskin

Just had to flush the loo (really had to). So hopefully the gentle trickle that’s coming out of the taps will be enough to refill the flush. If not will have to use the water butt which is nice and full again after the rain we’ve had


----------



## SbanR

lorilu said:


> Well as long as you have electricity (or gas) you can make that hot drink, just need to get some bottled water.


Haha yes. Never thought of that one at first. Would have though, after having a good mutter first!


----------



## Siskin

Apparently having to get more machinery in to find the leak, so won’t be on until at least 6pm


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> Apparently having to get more machinery in to find the leak, so won't be on until at least 6pm


Ugh, very annoying.


----------



## Jackie C

Been working all weekend (2 x 12hr shifts). I love the Olympics, the athletics, swimming and gymnastics are my favourites, and I've missed most of my favourite events of the game (100m, etc).
Hope there is some decent stuff tomorrow as I am having a lazy day.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> Ugh, very annoying.


It's got worse.
They can't find where the broken pipe is, they will be working through the night digging up the road. Looks like it won't be on until the morning


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> It's got worse.
> They can't find where the broken pipe is, they will be working through the night digging up the road. Looks like it won't be on until the morning


Don't they have to supply local homes with water by law if it can't be fixed within a certain amount of time? I know we can cope with bottled water, but I'd be concerned about going to the toilet. 
I guess we don't realise how lucky we are until something like this happens.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> Don't they have to supply local homes with water by law if it can't be fixed within a certain amount of time? I know we can cope with bottled water, but I'd be concerned about going to the toilet.
> I guess we don't realise how lucky we are until something like this happens.


We can fill up the downstairs flush box with water from the water butt.
They are handing out bottled water as well

We do take having fresh clean water coming out of the tap far too much for granted. 
Up until about two weeks ago we had a cold water tank up in the loft which served the toilets and wash hand basins and showers. Then we had a new water heater system fitted which meant we had to go to a pressurised system for all hot water, so that was done and the old cold tank in the loft removed. My OH said I hope we don't have a prolonged water outage as we won't be able to flush the toilets.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> I love it!!
> *Not everyone is a fan of celebrity reality TV crap, either and live "entertainment" shows, and soap operas, but we get that every s2ingle week of the year. Maybe they should think about that sometimes?*


I agree, the rubbish they inflict on us every day is much worse than a couple of weeks every 4 years, I do object to have BBC1 and BBC2 showing the same sport at the same time.

Looking forward to the Winter Games in February.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope you're enjoying the track cycling @Jackie C and there's some decent athletics later too  Oh and the women's artistic gymnastics floor final about to start right now! I'm also looking forward to the show jumping and the sailing medal races - they were postponed today due to a weather front.

Mostly I'm just glued to the telly box if I'm not at work...luckily just Tuesday and Thursday at work this week...my Tues/Weds/Thurs long days got right in the way of the Olympics last week


----------



## ForestWomble

Hope you have water again this morning @Siskin


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Hope you have water again this morning @Siskin


We have, thank you. Big relief all round


----------



## Jackie C

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope you're enjoying the track cycling @Jackie C and there's some decent athletics later too  Oh and the women's artistic gymnastics floor final about to start right now! I'm also looking forward to the show jumping and the sailing medal races - they were postponed today due to a weather front.
> 
> Mostly I'm just glued to the telly box if I'm not at work...luckily just Tuesday and Thursday at work this week...my Tues/Weds/Thurs long days got right in the way of the Olympics last week


Missed the gymnastics this morning! I was so tired this morning when I got up, I just slumped in front of the laptop. I just realised and turned it on and am starting to watch the athletics.



Siskin said:


> We have, thank you. Big relief all round


Good news!!!

I have such a thick head this morning. Two long days working in Covid, full PPE takes it toll. I'm so tired this morning. I'm still having problems with my ears, and I'm still deaf. I had a week of antibiotics. My right ear is completely blocked and I'm 90% deaf and have been for at least 4 weeks. My left ear is blocked, but not as bad. I'm getting them syringed on Thursday as that is the soonest I could get in!!! I've had a thick head on/off with it for weeks, but after working, it's even worse this morning, especially as I've been putting olive oil in them to loosen the wax (so it's easier to syringe it), so the wax expands with olive oil. 
Starting nights tomorrow for two. Finish Thursday morning at 8am and then going to GP's to see the nurse to get them syringed at 3.50pm, I'm going to be grumpy.


----------



## Siskin

I could hear a feint scratching sound in our upstairs lounge coming from the roof area of the dormer window. OH thought it might be the bats we often get in under the tiles, but I wasn’t convinced. Later on it came to me as I’ve heard the noise before. Wasps building a nest. Going by the comings and going’s of the blighters outside, it looks as if I’m right. I was wondering why we were getting so many wasps come into the house when the door was open


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> Missed the gymnastics this morning! I was so tired this morning when I got up, I just slumped in front of the laptop. I just realised and turned it on and am starting to watch the athletics.
> 
> Good news!!!
> 
> I have such a thick head this morning. Two long days working in Covid, full PPE takes it toll. I'm so tired this morning. I'm still having problems with my ears, and I'm still deaf. I had a week of antibiotics. My right ear is completely blocked and I'm 90% deaf and have been for at least 4 weeks. My left ear is blocked, but not as bad. I'm getting them syringed on Thursday as that is the soonest I could get in!!! I've had a thick head on/off with it for weeks, but after working, it's even worse this morning, especially as I've been putting olive oil in them to loosen the wax (so it's easier to syringe it), so the wax expands with olive oil.
> Starting nights tomorrow for two. Finish Thursday morning at 8am and then going to GP's to see the nurse to get them syringed at 3.50pm, I'm going to be grumpy.


Oh bless you, that must be awful. I hope the time passes quickly so you can get your ears sorted. Take care xx


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> I could hear a feint scratching sound in our upstairs lounge coming from the roof area of the dormer window. OH thought it might be the bats we often get in under the tiles, but I wasn't convinced. Later on it came to me as I've heard the noise before. Wasps building a nest. Going by the comings and going's of the blighters outside, it looks as if I'm right. I was wondering why we were getting so many wasps come into the house when the door was open


:Nailbiting!! Rats, mossies, roaches etc, bring 'em on. Wasps.......I'm heading for the hills!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @Jackie C  Hope that the syringing returns your hearing to normal. So so painful - hope your nights go okay.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Things I love most about the Olympics pt 329:

Watching a sport I would never usually watch (like weightlifting) and being reduced to tears by the sheer joy of someone winning a silver medal. 

My petty annoyance is that we don't get to see our Team GB medal winner interviewed. Hope we do later.


----------



## Beth78

My therapist has been "pinged" so I had to have an online appointment witch didn't go well. I can't talk to an image of someone, even though they were responding to my emotions it was like talking to a picture, not right.

It will be 2 weeks now till I can have a face to face appointment and that seems like an eternity.


----------



## ForestWomble

Beth78 said:


> My therapist has been "pinged" so I had to have an online appointment witch didn't go well. I can't talk to an image of someone, even though they were responding to my emotions it was like talking to a picture, not right.
> 
> It will be 2 weeks now till I can have a face to face appointment and that seems like an eternity.


Pinged?

Sorry to hear you have to wait so long for a face to face.


----------



## Siskin

Looks like we’re going to lose the mains water again.
The people that live across the road in a 450 year old cottage, noticed that the garden wall had water oozing through a week ago. The cottage is about 4 feet lower then the road and the garden wall is part retaining for the road and the cottage itself is only about 3 feet away from the wall. The water was making its way towards the cottage which given its age doesn’t have a damp course. The water company came round and had a look and tested the water coming through the wall and said it is mains water (not a spring or anything) and they would come back on the 9th and sort it out.
In the last few hours the oozing has become a stream and the road itself is beginning to lift. Obviously since the leak further along has been repaired it’s put pressure onto the pipe that was just leaking a bit. So they will be out later to turn the water off along our area once again before the mains bursts. 
At least we have some warning and have been able to fill up the kettle and various containers.

Mains water came in to the village in 1955, prior to that everyone used well water or springs. The pipes now are just old and crumbling not helped by heavy lorries trundling through the village more and more these days. It’s a clay soil here which shifts about due to the steeply sloping land.

On a good note the wasps are no more. We have a small pest control company in the village so he popped round on the way home from another job. No more scratching noises upstairs or wasps coming into the house and terrorising me and Isla


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to read of your water supply problems @Siskin. Sounds like it could take a while to sort out
Hurrah for the pest control firm.


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> I could hear a feint scratching sound in our upstairs lounge coming from the roof area of the dormer window. OH thought it might be the bats we often get in under the tiles, but I wasn't convinced. Later on it came to me as I've heard the noise before. Wasps building a nest. Going by the comings and going's of the blighters outside, it looks as if I'm right. I was wondering why we were getting so many wasps come into the house when the door was open


Yuck. Call the exterminator.

Edit -I see it's been done.


----------



## Happy Paws2

They have closed the local branch of my bank  the nearest one now is 3 miles away. 

OH has one but I've never needed a on-line account, so Friday OH said it's about time you had one.

So I needed a security number which I'd don't know, so we had to phone them as I'm not very could at this sort of thing when I got though I gave them permission for OH to speak for me, that was fine, but for reason it would expect the new number they gave him so we had to phone again for another one. All in all something they say is simple took over an hour.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Looks like we're going to lose the mains water again.
> The people that live across the road in a 450 year old cottage, noticed that the garden wall had water oozing through a week ago. The cottage is about 4 feet lower then the road and the garden wall is part retaining for the road and the cottage itself is only about 3 feet away from the wall. The water was making its way towards the cottage which given its age doesn't have a damp course. The water company came round and had a look and tested the water coming through the wall and said it is mains water (not a spring or anything) and they would come back on the 9th and sort it out.
> In the last few hours the oozing has become a stream and the road itself is beginning to lift. Obviously since the leak further along has been repaired it's put pressure onto the pipe that was just leaking a bit. So they will be out later to turn the water off along our area once again before the mains bursts.
> At least we have some warning and have been able to fill up the kettle and various containers.
> 
> Mains water came in to the village in 1955, prior to that everyone used well water or springs. The pipes now are just old and crumbling not helped by heavy lorries trundling through the village more and more these days. It's a clay soil here which shifts about due to the steeply sloping land.
> 
> On a good note the wasps are no more. We have a small pest control company in the village so he popped round on the way home from another job. No more scratching noises upstairs or wasps coming into the house and terrorising me and Isla


As you say, at least forwarned allows you to stock up on water temporarily. Hope it's fixed soon, it must be a worry for your cottage neighbours.
And yay! No more nasty flies in stripey PJ's. You can stop flinching at every insect that flies near you now (shudder)!


----------



## Macgyver Kitty

I hate it when you stare like that! Yes, you!


----------



## Cully

Macgyver Kitty said:


> I hate it when you stare like that! Yes, you!


Huh??


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> So I needed a security number which I'd don't know, so we had to phone them as I'm not very could at this sort of thing when I got though I gave them permission for OH to speak for me, that was fine, but for reason it would expect the new number they gave him so we had to phone again for another one. All in all something they say is simple took over an hour.


Hope you've got it sorted out now. I would love to have on line banking but so far Ive not been able to set it up. Even gone into the bank twice now and the staff try to set it up for me but they failed too!
Very frustrating.:Shifty

Petty annoyance today...Sainsbury delivery came but they didnt have my sausage rolls. I was looking forward to them!rowning


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Hope you've got it sorted out now. I would love to have on line banking but so far Ive not been able to set it up. Even gone into the bank twice now and the staff try to set it up for me but they failed too!
> Very frustrating.:Shifty
> 
> Petty annoyance today...Sainsbury delivery came but they didnt have my sausage rolls. I was looking forward to them!rowning


That's unfair, sue them.


----------



## Jackie C

Mrs Funkin said:


> Things I love most about the Olympics pt 329:
> 
> Watching a sport I would never usually watch (like weightlifting) and being reduced to tears by the sheer joy of someone winning a silver medal.
> 
> My petty annoyance is that we don't get to see our Team GB medal winner interviewed. Hope we do later.


That weightlifting was fabulous!

@Siskin Oh, no! How annoying. But at least you can prepare for it. Surely the water company should be providing you with bottled water? Or a tank for you all to use?


----------



## Jackie C

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @Jackie C  Hope that the syringing returns your hearing to normal. So so painful - hope your nights go okay.


They've literally just rang and cancelled my appointment for Thursday! It's been about 5 weeks or even longer that I've been deaf. It's not painful, but it is uncomfortable. 
They can't help it, she said they've got four nurses off sick. I get that, our sickness rate at work is very high at the minute and no-one is wanting to work overtime. 
But they've rearranged it for the Monday, so at least I can still get it done. I'm just glad I was on a day off!


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> rowning


Drowning? Why are you drowning?. Yep, no sos rolls for me either.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Going swimming wearing my costume under my clothes and not finding out that I forgot to put my bra in my bag until I got out of the pool 

Lucky my towel wasn’t so wet I couldn’t drape it round my neck and over my boobs so I could have lunch at the garden centre on the way home


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Going swimming wearing my costume under my clothes and not finding out that I forgot to put my bra in my bag until I got out of the pool
> 
> *Lucky my towel wasn't so wet I couldn't drape it round my neck and over my boobs so I could have lunch at the garden centre on the way home*


 Um ....... that sounds bad. :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Um ....... that sounds bad. :Hilarious


I just about got away with it … don't think anyone noticed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jackie C said:


> They've literally just rang and cancelled my appointment for Thursday! It's been about 5 weeks or even longer that I've been deaf. It's not painful, but it is uncomfortable.
> They can't help it, she said they've got four nurses off sick. I get that, our sickness rate at work is very high at the minute and no-one is wanting to work overtime.
> But they've rearranged it for the Monday, so at least I can still get it done. I'm just glad I was on a day off!


Gggrrrrr. Fingers crossed for Monday then.

As an Olympic aside did you watch the men's 400m hurdles? Flipping Nora!

I'm just about to watch the sailing now…

What will we do when it's finished? *wwwaaaaaaaaahhhhhh*


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> They've literally just rang and cancelled my appointment for Thursday! It's been about 5 weeks or even longer that I've been deaf. It's not painful, but it is uncomfortable.
> They can't help it, she said they've got four nurses off sick. I get that, our sickness rate at work is very high at the minute and no-one is wanting to work overtime.
> But they've rearranged it for the Monday, so at least I can still get it done. I'm just glad I was on a day off!


I can recommend this, worth every penny. I get blocked eustacian tubes wth every cold and flying, this gadget sorts it out in a couple of days.


----------



## HarlequinCat

SusieRainbow said:


> I can recommend this, worth every penny. I get blocked eustacian tubes wth every cold and flying, this gadget sorts it out in a couple of days.


What is it? . I get bunged up ears and I am interested


----------



## SusieRainbow

HarlequinCat said:


> What is it? . I get bunged up ears and I am interested


The Amazon link is very informative. In a nutshell it equalises the pressure in your tubes by pushing ar into them through your nose.You know that woderful feelng when your ears pop and you can hear again?


----------



## SbanR

SusieRainbow said:


> I can recommend this, worth every penny. I get blocked eustacian tubes wth every cold and flying, this gadget sorts it out in a couple of days.





SusieRainbow said:


> The Amazon link is very informative. In a nutshell it equalises the pressure in your tubes by pushing ar into them through your nose.You know that woderful feelng when your ears pop and you can hear again?


There is no link showing Susie


----------



## SusieRainbow

SbanR said:


> There is no link showing Susie



https://www.amazon.co.uk/EarPopper-...=1628023357&sprefix=ear+popper,aps,174&sr=8-5


----------



## Cully

@Jackie C , how are your ears now, any better?
One thing that works for my son is to breathe in, pinch your nose then breathe out through your nose. The pressure should force air through and make your ears pop.
Only a suggestion, but it might just work.
The only other one I've heard works is to yawn a few times, but not sure how good that is.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Magyarmum

Cully said:


> @Jackie C , how are your ears now, any better?
> One thing that works for my son is to breathe in, pinch your nose then breathe out through your nose. The pressure should force air through and make your ears pop.
> Only a suggestion, but it might just work.
> The only other one I've heard works is to yawn a few times, but not sure how good that is.
> Hope you feel better soon.


My ears were giving me so much trouble a couple of months ago that I booked an appointment with an ENT specialist. He said there was nothing wrong with my ears except they were blocked with wax. After syringing them out with water I could hear perfectly and have had no more problems since. IMO £40 well spent.


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> What is it? . I get bunged up ears and I am interested


Me too. Currently I'm pouring alcohol in my ears after every shower.


----------



## lorilu

The flush handle on my toilet broke a couple weeks ago, when I had company over of course. It was okay, I was prepared for it and I already had the replacement handle, I bought it months ago.

It wasn't difficult to figure out how to put it on, and it took a few tries to get the chain length right. But I must have messed up the chain of the other mechanism, the one that stops the water running in (not the flapper) because now about every 3rd flush the toilet keeps running.

So these days I have to stand there with every flush and wait to be sure it's going to stop. I tried a system of going off to do something and coming back and checking but the three times I forgot to check (of course!) were the three times the toilet kept running and one of those times was over 2 hours! I'm on metered water for crying out loud!

So I didn't do any laundry this past weekend to make up for the wasted water. Since I intend to replace this toilet at some point I am reluctant to call the plumber and spend any money on it right now. I just need to remember to stand by until it stops.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> The flush handle on my toilet broke a couple weeks ago, when I had company over of course. It was okay, I was prepared for it and I already had the replacement handle, I bought it months ago.
> 
> It wasn't difficult to figure out how to put it on, and it took a few tries to get the chain length right. But I must have messed up the chain of the other mechanism, the one that stops the water running in (not the flapper) because now about every 3rd flush the toilet keeps running.
> 
> So these days I have to stand there with every flush and wait to be sure it's going to stop. I tried a system of going off to do something and coming back and checking but the three times I forgot to check (of course!) were the three times the toilet kept running and one of those times was over 2 hours! I'm on metered water for crying out loud!
> 
> So I didn't do any laundry this past weekend to make up for the wasted water. Since I intend to replace this toilet at some point I am reluctant to call the plumber and spend any money on it right now. I just need to remember to stand by until it stops.










Why does my cistern keeps running?

*The* water level in *the* tank *is* controlled by an adjustable float. A float that's set too low produces a weak flush; if it's set too high, water spills into *the toilet* overflow tube and *the* fill valve won't shut off. *The toilet keeps running*. ... *Keep* adjusting *the* float until *the* water shuts off at *the* proper level.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> Drowning? Why are you drowning?. Yep, no sos rolls for me either.


well, I was drowning in drool from expecting sausie rolls and also throwing a hissy fit when I didnt get them so that emoji described my mood the best!!



Magyarmum said:


> My ears were giving me so much trouble a couple of months ago that I booked an appointment with an ENT specialist. He said there was nothing wrong with my ears except they were blocked with wax. After syringing them out with water I could hear perfectly and have had no more problems since. IMO £40 well spent.


Im another one who gets blocked ears sometimes. I have all the drops and syringe at home but acouple fo times Ive had to go to the Docs to clear them. (first time was syringing which for some reason left me with vertigo off and on for nearly a year. Second time was better as they used microsuction instead).
Nothing like that feeling of finally being able to hear properly after your ears have been blocked for weeks!LOL



Cully said:


> View attachment 473775
> 
> *The* water level in *the* tank *is* controlled by an adjustable float. A float that's set too low produces a weak flush; if it's set too high, water spills into *the toilet* overflow tube and *the* fill valve won't shut off.


well, thats handy to know. Im having trouble with my loo not flushing properly and was thinking I would have to get a plumber in....maybe I can sort it myself though.

Annoyed today that I have given myself a headache by ugly crying through a Disney movie.
note to self- avoid Disney at certain times of the month....:Shy


----------



## Magyarmum

@cat4m8z said ...

Im another one who gets blocked ears sometimes. I have all the drops and syringe at home but acouple fo times Ive had to go to the Docs to clear them. (first time was syringing which for some reason left me with vertigo off and on for nearly a year. Second time was better as they used microsuction instead).
Nothing like that feeling of finally being able to hear properly after your ears have been blocked for weeks!LOL

How strange! I developed really bad vertigo about 4 days after having my ears syringed. so didn't actually realise the two were connected. It got me very worried especially about walking the boys. It gradually got better and now I'm back to normal thank goodness.


----------



## Siskin

I have an appointment at the Birmingham hospital on the 24th for a 3 monthly checkup. I normally have a chest X-ray at the same time. I noticed I hadn’t got an appointment for the chest X-ray sent to me so queried it with the McMillan nurse assigned to me, she said she would leave it with the X-ray department to contact me.
Today I had an appointment for the X-ray in the post for the 28th. Two things. It’s four days after my appointment with the consultant and secondly it’s at Birmingham which is a two hour drive to get there for something that takes 2 minutes tops.
Have tried to contact my McMillan nurse by email, but she is away until the 16th, so phoned the office. No answer had to leave a message and now waiting for a call back.
What would be better if they can’t fit in an X-ray on the day that I’m seeing the consultant, is for the X-ray to be done locally to me and the results sent to the Birmingham hospital. I will be relying on the good will of friends to get there as OH will be recovering from knee replacement surgery and not able to drive.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/EarPopper-Home-Version-Pressure-Relief/dp/B005J6SF6Q/ref=sr_1_5?crid=Q4523H9P6D79&dchild=1&keywords=ear+popper&qid=1628023357&sprefix=ear+popper,aps,174&sr=8-5





Cully said:


> @Jackie C , how are your ears now, any better?
> One thing that works for my son is to breathe in, pinch your nose then breathe out through your nose. The pressure should force air through and make your ears pop.
> Only a suggestion, but it might just work.
> The only other one I've heard works is to yawn a few times, but not sure how good that is.
> Hope you feel better soon.


I know about the technique, my ears are simply blocked with wax, it's something I'm simply prone to. No amount of blowing technique will do it, I've tried.  I've been deaf for about 6 weeks now. I went to the Dr's to have them checked and they're blocked. They need syringing, I've had it done a few times over the years.



Magyarmum said:


> My ears were giving me so much trouble a couple of months ago that I booked an appointment with an ENT specialist. He said there was nothing wrong with my ears except they were blocked with wax. After syringing them out with water I could hear perfectly and have had no more problems since. IMO £40 well spent.


Yes, I've had it done a few times, I love getting it done. I'm simply prone to it. If/when it happens again, I might just go straight to the ENT specialist, as you say, sounds like £40 well spent!! And at least I can get it done sooner.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> I have an appointment at the Birmingham hospital on the 24th for a 3 monthly checkup. I normally have a chest X-ray at the same time. I noticed I hadn't got an appointment for the chest X-ray sent to me so queried it with the McMillan nurse assigned to me, she said she would leave it with the X-ray department to contact me.
> Today I had an appointment for the X-ray in the post for the 28th. Two things. It's four days after my appointment with the consultant and secondly it's at Birmingham which is a two hour drive to get there for something that takes 2 minutes tops.
> Have tried to contact my McMillan nurse by email, but she is away until the 16th, so phoned the office. No answer had to leave a message and now waiting for a call back.
> What would be better if they can't fit in an X-ray on the day that I'm seeing the consultant, is for the X-ray to be done locally to me and the results sent to the Birmingham hospital. I will be relying on the good will of friends to get there as OH will be recovering from knee replacement surgery and not able to drive.


2 hours away? That's terrible. Besides, your consultant would want to look at your x-ray at your appointment. Hope you can get it changed.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> 2 hours away? That's terrible. Besides, your consultant would want to look at your x-ray at your appointment. Hope you can get it changed.


So do I. Nobody has phoned me yet. if nothing happens tomorrow by a reasonable time I will phone again until I finally get a person to speak to.


----------



## Nonnie

American 'grilled' cheese sandwiches.

Its not grilled if you fry it.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> View attachment 473775
> 
> Why does my cistern keeps running?
> 
> *The* water level in *the* tank *is* controlled by an adjustable float. A float that's set too low produces a weak flush; if it's set too high, water spills into *the toilet* overflow tube and *the* fill valve won't shut off. *The toilet keeps running*. ... *Keep* adjusting *the* float until *the* water shuts off at *the* proper level.


The float, that's the one.

The float, I think, is sticking, sometimes. I don't know why. It's not been re-set, the only change is the new handle.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> The float, that's the one.
> 
> The float, I think, is sticking, sometimes. I don't know why. It's not been re-set, the only change is the new handle.


Is the new handle heavier/ lighter than the original? It could be the difference in weight is the problem.
If not then read on:
After time debris can build up inside the cistern and if it's disturbed, as in you adjusting the chain, it might have caused a change in the level of the float. Check for debris to see if it's making the float stick. If so remove the debris and see if it makes any difference.
Have a look on Google, there's lots of info on fixing this sort of problem.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Is the new handle heavier/ lighter than the original? It could be the difference in weight is the problem.
> If not then read on:
> After time debris can build up inside the cistern and if it's disturbed, as in you adjusting the chain, it might have caused a change in the level of the float. Check for debris to see if it's making the float stick. If so remove the debris and see if it makes any difference.
> Have a look on Google, there's lots of info on fixing this sort of problem.


Thanks. I do appreciate your efforts to help me! I am not much good on searching for information or following instructions on line. First, I can't seem to be able to search for anything and bring up useful information. Secondly, the brain fog makes it darn near impossible to absorb information that way anyway. Just reading your post makes me tired and anything that hurts, starts to hurt worse.

That's my petty annoyance today. Brain fog and endless endless endless pain. Pain in my feet, knees, back, hips, hands, wrists, ears. I try not to groan and moan too much, I'm not in agony by any means, I am sure there are plenty of people much worse off than I am. I still function normally, but sometimes it just gets to be too much because it never ever ever ends.

Maybe after I retire I'll be able to get better (restorative) sleep and the pain will abate some. I don't get restorative sleep either, so it's just a never ending cycle.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Thanks. I do appreciate your efforts to help me! I am not much good on searching for information or following instructions on line. First, I can't seem to be able to search for anything and bring up useful information. Secondly, the brain fog makes it darn near impossible to absorb information that way anyway. Just reading your post makes me tired and anything that hurts, starts to hurt worse.
> 
> That's my petty annoyance today. Brain fog and endless endless endless pain. Pain in my feet, knees, back, hips, hands, wrists, ears. I try not to groan and moan too much, I'm not in agony by any means, I am sure there are plenty of people much worse off than I am. I still function normally, but sometimes it just gets to be too much because it never ever ever ends.
> 
> Maybe after I retire I'll be able to get better (restorative) sleep and the pain will abate some. I don't get restorative sleep either, so it's just a never ending cycle.


Sorry you have to live with this problem, it's one I know only too well as brain fog is a symptom of fibromyalgia which I've had for 30 yrs. Some days I can't eveñ make simple decisions for myself like do I want tea or coffee . I can't imagine what it's like trying to hold down a full time job with it forever looming over you.
If you want I could try and find something simpler about your cistern to help you understand it better. Or maybe you prefer to just leave things for now and maybe look for a handyman if it becomes necessary. Whatever is easier for you at the moment.
I hope you manage to get your regular walk today. Nature puts a different perspective on your troubles doesn't it? 
Take care xx


----------



## Calvine

I cannot stand listening to people who make a statement sound like a question (with an inflection at the end). Not sure how that caught on, but I suspect it was people who watched ''Neighbours'' who started it; and now with people muttering behind a mask you are stuck wondering what they are asking you, when in fact they are telling you something.


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> I cannot stand listening to people who make a statement sound like a question (with an inflection at the end). Not sure how that caught on, but I suspect it was people who watched ''Neighbours'' who started it; and now with people muttering behind a mask you are stuck wondering what they are asking you, when in fact they are telling you something.


Annoying isn't it? It never happened before Aussie soaps arrived here.


----------



## Cully

Well that's another dead rat I've picked up and disposed of recently. There are more than 30 flats here who all use the same dustbins but does anyone else think of disposing of the occasional deceased rodent? No, Cully will do it!!
When I asked why nobody else thinks of it I'm told they're afraid of catching something. They prefer to leave it on the ground in the carpark where it will eventually get squashed and be even more unpleasant to dispose of.
I wear a disposable glove and put my hand in a thick bag, then use it to pick up poor ratty and dispose of it. Then remove and dispose of the glove before washing my hands, and for good measure use hand sanitiser. Not exactly rocket science is it?


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Sorry you have to live with this problem, it's one I know only too well as brain fog is a symptom of fibromyalgia which I've had for 30 yrs. Some days I can't eveñ make simple decisions for myself like do I want tea or coffee . I can't imagine what it's like trying to hold down a full time job with it forever looming over you.
> If you want I could try and find something simpler about your cistern to help you understand it better. Or maybe you prefer to just leave things for now and maybe look for a handyman if it becomes necessary. Whatever is easier for you at the moment.
> I hope you manage to get your regular walk today. Nature puts a different perspective on your troubles doesn't it?
> Take care xx


Yes fibromyalgia is at the root of it all. Degenerative arthritis was diagnosed in my 20s, fibromyalgia was diagnosed in my 40s and chronic Lyme was diagnosed in my 50s. And the degenerative disc disease in my back was diagnosed in my 50s too. Walking is what saves me, but currently my "bad foot" is injured and I can't walk. I mean I am ambulatory of course, but I can't go for walks until the foot heals from it's latest round of injuries. I keep dropping things directly onto the bad foot. Three times in the last week. It's bizarre and I keep wondering why I am subconsciously punishing myself because that's what it feels like.

What am I doing, or not doing, that subconsciously I think I should be doing? I don't know yet I haven't figured it out.

Anyway physical pain just makes everything colored awful. Well, you know.

Yesterday I blew up at my boss. She felt the need to tell me that a few of the envelopes she put in the outgoing mail box "might need extra postage". Does she think I am too stupid to tell the difference? She's subtle with the put downs but I don't let her get away with it. I said "why are you telling me this? Don't you think I can tell if something needs extra postage?" She claimed she was just worried about giving me "extra work". Extra work! For heaven's sake! I didn't let her off the hook. I said, really, when you say something like that to me, the implication is you think I'm too dumb to figure it out for myself.

Really, who knows what she thinks. Who cares. I've trained myself to let most of her crap just go right over me. But she caught me at a bad time I guess, and I let her have it. Heh.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> Annoying isn't it? It never happened before Aussie soaps arrived here.


It does my head in, it really does. Regional accents are quite different; they always seem to add to someone's 'persona'. But not the constant questioning; it just sounds gormless to me, although I know some highly intelligent people who do it.


----------



## Siskin

The hospital has phoned back and said they will get X-ray to sort out an appointment before the time I go to see the consultant and I will get another letter. Hopefully it will be right this time


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Yes fibromyalgia is at the root of it all. Degenerative arthritis was diagnosed in my 20s, fibromyalgia was diagnosed in my 40s and chronic Lyme was diagnosed in my 50s. And the degenerative disc disease in my back was diagnosed in my 50s too. Walking is what saves me, but currently my "bad foot" is injured and I can't walk. I mean I am ambulatory of course, but I can't go for walks until the foot heals from it's latest round of injuries. I keep dropping things directly onto the bad foot. Three times in the last week. It's bizarre and I keep wondering why I am subconsciously punishing myself because that's what it feels like.
> 
> What am I doing, or not doing, that subconsciously I think I should be doing? I don't know yet I haven't figured it out.
> 
> Anyway physical pain just makes everything colored awful. Well, you know.
> 
> Yesterday I blew up at my boss. She felt the need to tell me that a few of the envelopes she put in the outgoing mail box "might need extra postage". Does she think I am too stupid to tell the difference? She's subtle with the put downs but I don't let her get away with it. I said "why are you telling me this? Don't you think I can tell if something needs extra postage?" She claimed she was just worried about giving me "extra work". Extra work! For heaven's sake! I didn't let her off the hook. I said, really, when you say something like that to me, the implication is you think I'm too dumb to figure it out for myself.
> 
> Really, who knows what she thinks. Who cares. I've trained myself to let most of her crap just go right over me. But she caught me at a bad time I guess, and I let her have it. Heh.


I guess her heart is probably in the right place but it doesn't help if her comments feel like put downs. Can't you let her know that the comments, no matter how well meant, are undermining your confidence, and if that's her intention, then she is succeeding. A little support would be much more helpful.
I know and understand why you blew up at her but it's negative, especially in a work situation. It's never a good idea to tell your boss to shove her comments up her :Mooning. Well, not always!


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> It does my head in, it really does. Regional accents are quite different; they always seem to add to someone's 'persona'. But not the constant questioning; it just sounds gormless to me, although I know some highly intelligent people who do it.


I think the problem, if you can call it that, is it's been with us for such a long time now it's become a generational thing. Most people who use the inflection at the end of a sentence tend to be younger people who have grown up with it, so it's natural for them to speak that way. 
I personally don't like calling a film a fillum, but you can't expect someone to start denying their roots just because we don't like their style. It would be awful if we all returned to the old BBC style speech.
When I was driving for a living all across the UK there was a guy who was an absolute gem for his knowledge of how to get to places. Not just getting from one town to another, but no matter where in the UK it was, he could tell you exactly which turns to take, where the shortcuts were and the best place to park.
The only problem was that he was a Geordie, born and bred and had never lost his thick accent, despite now living in York, where I was based.
"Well ya gan doon the reet side of rowd n turn doon a wee ........", you get my drift. He was a navigational genius, if only we could understand him. Thankfully he was brilliant at drawing maps too:Happy.
Apologies to any Geordies. My roots are around Birmingham so you can get you own back.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> It does my head in, it really does. Regional accents are quite different; they always seem to add to someone's 'persona'. But not the constant questioning; it just sounds gormless to me, although I know some highly intelligent people who do it.


There are some accents I just can't understand I'm not far from the Black Country and I have a lot of trouble understanding them and others accents I just hate.


----------



## lorilu

I chant the good things about my job to myself. Every morning when I wake up. When I go to bed. Every time a negative thought pops into my head, I chant the good things about my job to myself. it helps, but I am counting the days. 4 years and 2 months, yesterday, until I can retire.


----------



## margy

Cully said:


> I think the problem, if you can call it that, is it's been with us for such a long time now it's become a generational thing. Most people who use the inflection at the end of a sentence tend to be younger people who have grown up with it, so it's natural for them to speak that way.
> I personally don't like calling a film a fillum, but you can't expect someone to start denying their roots just because we don't like their style. It would be awful if we all returned to the old BBC style speech.
> When I was driving for a living all across the UK there was a guy who was an absolute gem for his knowledge of how to get to places. Not just getting from one town to another, but no matter where in the UK it was, he could tell you exactly which turns to take, where the shortcuts were and the best place to park.
> The only problem was that he was a Geordie, born and bred and had never lost his thick accent, despite now living in York, where I was based.
> "Well ya gan doon the reet side of rowd n turn doon a wee ........", you get my drift. He was a navigational genius, if only we could understand him. Thankfully he was brilliant at drawing maps too:Happy.
> Apologies to any Geordies. My roots are around Birmingham so you can get you own back.


Haha he sounds like my OH! When we go down to my brothers in Hampshire no one can understand him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

There are some accents which grate with me.

Coming from Essex I also hate the way some of the young speak now. Girls are often all whiny and the boys sound like gangsters from Harlem! 

Having said that, I hate my voice on recordings too! To me it’s quite high pitched and common as muck!


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> There are some accents which grate with me.
> 
> Coming from Essex I also hate the way some of the young speak now. Girls are often all whiny and the boys sound like gangsters from Harlem!
> 
> Having said that, I hate my voice on recordings too! To me it's quite high pitched and common as muck!


I know that sound, it is awful and gives Essex folk a poor reputation. North Essex sounds closer to the Suffolk accent I think.

I have a lot of trouble understanding Glaswegian Scot despite my mother coming from lowland scotland (highland Scottish is beautiful).
We were on holiday in Scotland with friends many years ago and we fetched up in this pub. The only table left free had an older man sat there so we asked if we could join him. He then decided he needed to tell us stuff and off he went chattering away in the broadest Scottish accent I've ever heard. I was left shaking and nodding my head in what I hoped was the right places trying to work out what on earth he was saying. When we left the others all asked me what he was saying and I had to confess that I hadn't a clue. I often wonder what he thought of us.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Cully said:


> I guess her heart is probably in the right place but it doesn't help if her comments feel like put downs. Can't you let her know that the comments, no matter how well meant, are undermining your confidence, and if that's her intention, then she is succeeding. A little support would be much more helpful.
> I know and understand why you blew up at her but it's negative, especially in a work situation. It's never a good idea to tell your boss to shove her comments up her :Mooning. Well, not always!


Sometimes you have to bite back.

Im very laid back at work, and let things just flow over me; consequently sometimes people think I'm soft target. Not so…


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> There are some accents which grate with me.
> 
> Coming from Essex I also hate the way some of the young speak now. Girls are often all whiny and the boys sound like gangsters from Harlem!
> 
> Having said that, I hate my voice on recordings too! To me it's quite high pitched and common as muck!


I don't think Gemma Collins and Joey Essex are the best of role models. They can't be real can they?


----------



## Linda Weasel

Accents are in the ear of the beholder..

I’m Middlesex-born but have lived in Wiltshire for a long time.

My daughter, who’s never left London, thinks I sound like a wurzel, and my work colleagues say I sound like Janet Street-Porter. Can’t win.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> Annoying isn't it? It never happened before Aussie soaps arrived here.


I've mentioned this before and @McKenzie confesses to being a culprit She says it's definitely an Aussie trait.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> . Most people who use the inflection at the end of a sentence tend to be younger people who have grown up with it


It's the whole thing: not only is there the inflection at the end of the sentence, many of them also adopt a facial expression which implies, ''I'm asking you a question'': they widen their eyes or lift their eyebrows. I know the Welsh often include an inflection at the end of a sentence, but they don't have a face to match.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Probably beyond petty but OH and I have been scammd by a local builder. We found someone on our local Next Door site who agreed to build us a porch on the back of the house, seemed really genuine (Don't they all!) We paid a deposit after getting details and arranged a starting date. He messaged that morning to say he'd he'd had to stop trading as his co-workers had gone off with all the equipment.
So much for supporting local business!


----------



## lorilu

SusieRainbow said:


> Probably beyond petty but OH and I have been scammd by a local builder. We found someone on our local Next Door site who agreed to build us a porch on the back of the house, seemed really genuine (Don't they all!) We paid a deposit after getting details and arranged a starting date. He messaged that morning to say he'd he'd had to stop trading as his co-workers had gone off with all the equipment.
> So much for supporting local business!


Oh my gosh how awful. I worry about that happening. I want to build a porch too, not just yet, but in the not too distant future. I've read a lot of negative things about Next Door, and very little good. I have not joined, since buying a house, and not only because of my preference for privacy, but because of the negative things and scams


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> Oh my gosh how awful. I worry about that happening. I want to build a porch too, not just yet, but in the not too distant future. I've read a lot of negative things about Next Door, and very little good. I have not joined, since buying a house, and not only because of my preference for privacy, but because of the negative things and scams


Yes, I thiink we were naive which is odd really for my husband, he's normally a very down to earth Yorkshireman and pretty streetwise. He's trying to get the money back, it's not a fortune but too much to casually give away.
I agree wth you concerning Next Door, this builder has now deleted his posts but we have screenshots, texts and emails.


----------



## Jobeth

That’s dreadful. I don’t suppose you paid for the deposit by credit card?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jobeth said:


> That's dreadful. I don't suppose you paid for the deposit by credit card?


Unfortunately not, but my OH is chasing it up .


----------



## Cully

SusieRainbow said:


> Probably beyond petty but OH and I have been scammd by a local builder. We found someone on our local Next Door site who agreed to build us a porch on the back of the house, seemed really genuine (Don't they all!) We paid a deposit after getting details and arranged a starting date. He messaged that morning to say he'd he'd had to stop trading as his co-workers had gone off with all the equipment.
> So much for supporting local business!


Quite right Susie it's way beyond petty and I hope you get your money back.
I know the horse has bolted but I do think it's best to go by personal recommendations from people you know well.


----------



## Siskin

Electricity has been off since 6 o’clock, just got it back on again.


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Electricity has been off since 6 o'clock, just got it back on again.


Just one more thing to go and you'll of had your 3 things go wrong.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> Quite right Susie it's way beyond petty and I hope you get your money back.
> I know the horse has bolted but I do think it's best to go by personal recommendations from people you know well.


we've tried that too, they don't seem to want the job. It's been two years we've been looking for someone.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> Just one more thing to go and you'll of had your 3 things go wrong.


There's not much left I don't think. There's no mains gas or sewage in the village, our phone is via the Internet so not had them either with the electricity off. I suppose the septic tank could block up


----------



## Lurcherlad

SusieRainbow said:


> we've tried that too, they don't seem to want the job. It's been two years we've been looking for someone.


Make sure you leave an honest review …. I'll bet it won't be the first time he/his partners have done this.

It's so easy to fold a company owing money and open a new one days later with no comeback.


----------



## Isolette

Having to get out of bed t get ready for bed...


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Make sure you leave an honest review …. I'll bet it won't be the first time he/his partners have done this.
> 
> It's so easy to fold a company owing money and open a new one days later with no comeback.


I fully intend to. I have a feeling this is not the first time but he was trading under his own name so not so easy to run away from hs debts.


----------



## Lurcherlad

SusieRainbow said:


> I fully intend to. I have a feeling this is not the first time but he was trading under his own name so not so easy to run away from hs debts.


Is the Small Claims Court an option?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Is the Small Claims Court an option?


It's probably the next step.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry you're not on tip top form @Isolette hope you're feeling perkier soon.


----------



## Isolette

Thank you. I have CFS/ME at a disabling level and just now .. Bed is sweet and I have fed the cats and fed me and that really is all that matters... lol.. zombie now. Lights out and sleeptime.. Stay well and happy out there.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Isolette said:


> Thank you. I have CFS/ME at a disabling level and just now .. Bed is sweet and I have fed the cats and fed me and that really is all that matters... lol.. zombie now. Lights out and sleeptime.. Stay well and happy out there.


Hope you have a good night and feel a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## Linda Weasel

SusieRainbow said:


> Probably beyond petty but OH and I have been scammd by a local builder. We found someone on our local Next Door site who agreed to build us a porch on the back of the house, seemed really genuine (Don't they all!) We paid a deposit after getting details and arranged a starting date. He messaged that morning to say he'd he'd had to stop trading as his co-workers had gone off with all the equipment.
> So much for supporting local business!


That excuse made me laugh.

How much 'equipment' did he have? You only need a trowel and a spirit level (and maybe a shovel) to build a porch. Maybe a hammer and saw but I guess you could have lent him those?

Hope you get your money back.


----------



## Nonnie

Ordering the wrong sized dog boots twice in a row and knowing the hassle of sending them back just isnt worth it.


----------



## Dave S

Metro Bank...……...anyone use them?

We have several accounts there including savings accounts for two grandchildren.
We popped into our local branch to open an account for the third grand child, we had all the paperwork.

2 employees were at their desks with no customers.
After about 1 minute one of them, who seemed to be a manager, came over and spent not short of 10 minutes telling us why they cannot set up an account which takes no more than 10 minutes.
Firstly there were 3 people who were going home soon as their working day had ended.
Then he was short staffed due to self isolation issues.
So, he, or the other guy, could not spend a few minutes taking our money today, or in fact any time before the end of next week! Again due to staffing levels.

I was very irritated. I almost told him I would therefore have to close all our accounts with them which would be quite costly for them.
My wife though opted for the softer option and said OK thanks and we left.

*On their web site;*
*Bringing personal service back to banking*
We're here to help, just walk in at a time that's right for you - no need to book an appointment.​We've built a different kind of high street bank. A bank with stores that are open when it suits you, where you can walk in without an appointment and leave with a working account, debit card and all. A bank that tells you exactly what you're getting, in language that actually makes sense. A bank that puts you first.​
That is a load of rubbish, how many businesses do you know that don't want to take your money.


----------



## Cully

Dave S said:


> Metro Bank...……...anyone use them?
> 
> We have several accounts there including savings accounts for two grandchildren.
> We popped into our local branch to open an account for the third grand child, we had all the paperwork.
> 
> 2 employees were at their desks with no customers.
> After about 1 minute one of them, who seemed to be a manager, came over and spent not short of 10 minutes telling us why they cannot set up an account which takes no more than 10 minutes.
> Firstly there were 3 people who were going home soon as their working day had ended.
> Then he was short staffed due to self isolation issues.
> So, he, or the other guy, could not spend a few minutes taking our money today, or in fact any time before the end of next week! Again due to staffing levels.
> 
> I was very irritated. I almost told him I would therefore have to close all our accounts with them which would be quite costly for them.
> My wife though opted for the softer option and said OK thanks and we left.
> 
> *On their web site;*
> *Bringing personal service back to banking*
> We're here to help, just walk in at a time that's right for you - no need to book an appointment.​We've built a different kind of high street bank. A bank with stores that are open when it suits you, where you can walk in without an appointment and leave with a working account, debit card and all. A bank that tells you exactly what you're getting, in language that actually makes sense. A bank that puts you first.​That is a load of rubbish, how many businesses do you know that don't want to take your money.


I'd be very tempted to print that off and go shove it in his face. Or report him to head office. How ignorant!


----------



## lorilu

Nonnie said:


> Ordering the wrong sized dog boots twice in a row and knowing the hassle of sending them back just isnt worth it.


Oh no! I bet you could find a dog who could use them and donate them!


----------



## lorilu

Arrgh! When will I ever, EVER, remember that if I toss "just this one hand towel" into a wash of otherwise non towel clothing, everything will come out with little lint pills all over them. You know, say my knit cottons wash, I'll see a towel I missed from the bleach whites, and I'll think, oh rats and toss it in with the nice things. Pills all over everything, every time. 

I seem to have a mental block about it.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> Pills all over everything, every time.
> .


I do that with fuzzy bed socks all the time. They seem to molt all over everything...its like sock dandruff!!

I have Amazon Prime, Netflix and Disney Plus....why cant I find anything to watch!??:Banghead
:Shifty


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> I do that with fuzzy bed socks all the time. They seem to molt all over everything...its like sock dandruff!!
> 
> I have Amazon Prime, Netflix and Disney Plus....why cant I find anything to watch!??:Banghead
> :Shifty


Watching Gosford Park at Netflix at the moment, it's very funny at times


----------



## Isolette

See what a blessing having no working washing machine is..lol…. NB that I cannot get or afford to get the one I bought plumbed in is more than a trivial issue; Irish men .. But I now enjoy washing in a huge bucket outside and my electricity bill is bliss.. 

Trivial is as trivial does; I now have to get out of bed , find my socks and get some. food.. .. trivial but ….


----------



## Jackie C

Dave S said:


> Metro Bank...……...anyone use them?
> 
> We have several accounts there including savings accounts for two grandchildren.
> We popped into our local branch to open an account for the third grand child, we had all the paperwork.
> 
> 2 employees were at their desks with no customers.
> After about 1 minute one of them, who seemed to be a manager, came over and spent not short of 10 minutes telling us why they cannot set up an account which takes no more than 10 minutes.
> Firstly there were 3 people who were going home soon as their working day had ended.
> Then he was short staffed due to self isolation issues.
> So, he, or the other guy, could not spend a few minutes taking our money today, or in fact any time before the end of next week! Again due to staffing levels.
> 
> I was very irritated. I almost told him I would therefore have to close all our accounts with them which would be quite costly for them.
> My wife though opted for the softer option and said OK thanks and we left.
> 
> *On their web site;*
> *Bringing personal service back to banking*
> We're here to help, just walk in at a time that's right for you - no need to book an appointment.​We've built a different kind of high street bank. A bank with stores that are open when it suits you, where you can walk in without an appointment and leave with a working account, debit card and all. A bank that tells you exactly what you're getting, in language that actually makes sense. A bank that puts you first.​That is a load of rubbish, how many businesses do you know that don't want to take your money.


What gets me with stuff like this is that the manager could have sorted it within the time he took to tell you they couldn't!


----------



## catz4m8z

Cant believe that nobody has been annoyed since sunday!!:Wideyed


Im annoyed with work...more particularly Doctors who make stupid decisions that make no sense at all. I mean not they are doing anything wrong as such, its just entirely possible for them to do things that are technically right whilst still being wrong!
cant wait for retirement!:Shifty


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Cant believe that nobody has been annoyed since sunday!!:Wideyed
> 
> Im annoyed with work...more particularly Doctors who make stupid decisions that make no sense at all. I mean not they are doing anything wrong as such, its just entirely possible for them to do things that are technically right whilst still being wrong!
> cant wait for retirement!:Shifty


They're all newbies!
One of our new Docs expected us to get things for him and set them up and open packets etc. Er......nope.


----------



## rona

More upset than annoyed. I had just managed to arrange a coffee out with a friend who I haven't seen forever because of caring duties both of us have had over the last year or so, she still has for her father, so finding time is hard. Well we had agreed to meet up tomorrow and my ruddy OH decides to get ill today 

He's taken a lateral flow test, which was negative, but of course my friend is worried about taking anything back to her father, so we've had to cancel  Such a shame, I think she could do with a chat to someone outside the family, she's lost an elderly dog and horse recently as well as watching her father deteriorate 

When we'll manage to get together is anyones guess


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> They're all newbies!
> One of our new Docs expected us to get things for him and set them up and open packets etc. Er......nope.


:Hilarious



rona said:


> More upset than annoyed. I had just managed to arrange a coffee out with a friend who I haven't seen forever because of caring duties both of us have had over the last year or so, she still has for her father, so finding time is hard. Well we had agreed to meet up tomorrow and my ruddy OH decides to get ill today
> 
> He's taken a lateral flow test, which was negative, but of course my friend is worried about taking anything back to her father, so we've had to cancel  Such a shame, I think she could do with a chat to someone outside the family, she's lost an elderly dog and horse recently as well as watching her father deteriorate
> 
> When we'll manage to get together is anyones guess


Sorry to hear this Rona; hope you both manage to get together soon


----------



## Cully

My petty annoyance today is not having 3 hands!
The screw fell out of my glasses so I've had to hold the arm in position and try and put the tiniest screw back in place, which I keep dropping. Then struggle to use a really small screwdriver AND hold a magnifying glass. Not to mention a nosy cat:Banghead.


----------



## lorilu

I am annoyed because I can't find a thread I want to post in. It's the I don't run or eat healthily thread if anyone else can find it for me and link it. I wasted half an hour looking for it yesterday before giving up.


----------



## Beth78

lorilu said:


> I am annoyed because I can't find a thread I want to post in. It's the I don't run or eat healthily thread if anyone else can find it for me and link it. I wasted half an hour looking for it yesterday before giving up.


https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/i-don’t-run-eat-healthily-thread.523002/


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> My petty annoyance today is not having 3 hands!
> The screw fell out of my glasses so I've had to hold the arm in position and try and put the tiniest screw back in place, which I keep dropping. Then struggle to use a really small screwdriver AND hold a magnifying glass. Not to mention a nosy cat:Banghead.


Sorry, but the picture you painted made me laugh


----------



## Siskin

Beth78 said:


> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/i-don't-run-eat-healthily-thread.523002/


Just reread the thread, really funny.
I'm now hungry for all those things that I don't have in the house


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sorry, but the picture you painted made me laugh


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> They're all newbies!
> One of our new Docs expected us to get things for him and set them up and open packets etc. Er......nope.


oh, yes! I actually forgot that its currently baby Dr season in the hospital!LOL Normally I just point them to the store room and tell them to help themselves!

Honestly though Im more peeved at the mo with more senior Drs who should know better. It can sometimes be hard getting them to see the big picture, like the fact that just because you can keep somebody alive a day or 2 longer doesnt mean you should. Also there is a difference between prolonging somebodies life and prolonging their death. *sigh* I get that Drs naturally want to 'fix' things but it makes me sad sometimes that we would never put our pets through some of the things we put people through.


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> oh, yes! I actually forgot that its currently baby Dr season in the hospital!LOL Normally I just point them to the store room and tell them to help themselves!
> 
> Honestly though Im more peeved at the mo with more senior Drs who should know better. It can sometimes be hard getting them to see the big picture, like the fact that just because you can keep somebody alive a day or 2 longer doesnt mean you should. Also there is a difference between prolonging somebodies life and prolonging their death. *sigh* I get that Drs naturally want to 'fix' things but it makes me sad sometimes that we would never put our pets through some of the things we put people through.


Part of good care, good medicine and good nursing is a good death.

I think that some consultants are just scared of relatives reactions. 
We always get, "Ohh, he's a fighter Dr."
"But, he's on home oxygen and can't walk more than 3 steps, he's now in ICU, in multi-organ failure, and he's on a ventilator."
"But he's a fighter. We believe in the sanctity of life."

*3 weeks later and £100k later*

Relatives: "But he's a fighter....we'll sue you if you withdraw life-sustaining treatment."

Or one we had recently:
The relatives didn't believe in organ donation, but because their relative was dying of liver failure, they accepted the organ. But when the guy died a few weeks later, we asked about him donating his organs and they said, "No, you can have the liver back, but nothing else."


----------



## HarlequinCat

Jackie C said:


> Part of good care, good medicine and good nursing is a good death.
> 
> I think that some consultants are just scared of relatives reactions.
> We always get, "Ohh, he's a fighter Dr."
> "But, he's on home oxygen and can't walk more than 3 steps, he's now in ICU, in multi-organ failure, and he's on a ventilator."
> "But he's a fighter. We believe in the sanctity of life."
> 
> *3 weeks later and £100k later*
> 
> Relatives: "But he's a fighter....we'll sue you if you withdraw life-sustaining treatment."
> 
> Or one we had recently:
> The relatives didn't believe in organ donation, but because their relative was dying of liver failure, they accepted the organ. But when the guy died a few weeks later, we asked about him donating his organs and they said, "No, you can have the liver back, but nothing else."


I can understand the family though. It's hard to say goodbye. It may be the rational thing, but people are irrational when it comes to loved ones.


----------



## Lurcherlad

That a bathroom cleaning spray should be in a bottle with a trigger handle designed to pinch the index finger when holding it and pressing it in the most obvious and natural way 

Do they actually test their products?

They can’t have …. Pretty sure my hand is average.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Since the lockdown the very noisy pub over the road has been closed and this afternoon it's opened again and the noisy has started again.:Banghead


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> Since the lockdown the very noisy pun over the road has been closed and this afternoon it's opened again and the noisy has started again.:Banghead


I feel your pain, we have a noisy pub here as well, the worst bit is kicking out time, never fails to wake me up, even with my white noise machine going.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> I feel your pain, we have a noisy pub here as well, the worst bit is kicking out time, never fails to wake me up, even with my white noise machine going.


Well it's 00.49 and the police have just arrived, that's good start :Banghead


----------



## catz4m8z

Somebody is having a BBQ in the area only it doesnt smell of tasty food....its that horrible gas/lighter fluid type smell that makes you think you are being gassed.:Shifty


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Somebody is having a BBQ in the area only it doesnt smell of tasty food....its that horrible gas/lighter fluid type smell that makes you think you are being gassed.:Shifty


One of my neighbours used to do weekly checks on his car which included revving the engine for about 5 minutes.
I had to close my windows to avoid being choked by deisel fumes :Yuck.


----------



## Jackie C

HarlequinCat said:


> I can understand the family though. It's hard to say goodbye. It may be the rational thing, but people are irrational when it comes to loved ones.


Of course. But we build things up, explain things thoroughly, explained about multi-organ failure, about all the machines, explain the background, what will happen, we sometimes spend hours with family. They can see the multiple machines. We're actually pretty good. I totally understand people are stressed and act irrationally, I see it all the time.  But it's when we've gone through things so many times, and we just get threatened with being sued.



Cully said:


> One of my neighbours used to do weekly checks on his car which included revving the engine for about 5 minutes.
> I had to close my windows to avoid being choked by deisel fumes :Yuck.


Seriously, we had someone doing this and it drove me up the wall!!


----------



## MollySmith

When a manufacturer says their printer supports Macs and I have to round Wil's' mothers to find the dammed drive and fart arse with a sodding modem. However…… a lifetime of ringing corporate IT help desks and saying _I need help with XYZ, I have a Mac_ and hearing the line go dead means I'm pretty savvy. It took me 2 hours and 10 swears but I got it working. I printed out a photo of my dog. Priorities.


----------



## lorilu

Breeding an 8 month old kitten then forcing weaning on the resulting kittens at 4 weeks, we all know why, because they want the kittens gone by 6 weeks. Breeding a mixed breed likely to have 6 or more puppies because they want one pup (yep and we know what will happen to the rest $$$). Dumping their dog because the baby is coming, but wanting a say in how the dog is raised after they dump him.

All this in one day. 

I think I need a break from PF. I can't stand it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Why is it that some people think pensioners are well off, the government are talking about removing the Triple Lock and others saying the should reduce the yearly rise. Maybe they should try and live on a pension.


----------



## ECT

Politely asking someone to make an effort for one day, but Xbox and people on the other side of the world (that said person will never meet) are more important


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Driving! I know I fortunate to be well enough to drive and I live in a country that allows females to drive but I cant stand having to drive. My fault choosing to live where I live, so basically I`m annoyed with myself for being annoyed at having to drive!


----------



## foxo

Happy Paws2 said:


> As some know I have mild form of dyslexia and sometimes have trouble when posting things, but I try my best with spelling checks and just hope it makes sense. Well I'm finding it harder reading anything to long that has know punctuation and there seems a lot of it around lately, is so hard to put a comer, a full stop or a capital letter in.
> 
> What things annoy you


People who park in disabled bays WITHOUT A BLUE BADGE WORSE STILL ARE THOSE THAT PARK ON THE PAVEMENT SO I CANT PUSH MY DAUGHTERS WHEELCHAIR WITHOUT GOING ON A MAIN ROAD I often think that if we swapped places with someone less fortunate than ourselves for ONE day the world would be a better place!!


----------



## margy

3dogs2cats said:


> Driving! I know I fortunate to be well enough to drive and I live in a country that allows females to drive but I cant stand having to drive. My fault choosing to live where I live, so basically I`m annoyed with myself for being annoyed at having to drive!


I have to drive for my work and also hate it, especially in the dark mornings and evenings. I'm dreading winter.


----------



## MollySmith

People who over share on Linked In. And use their kids as a moral lesson forgetting it’s permanently there as a digital footprint.


----------



## rona

foxo said:


> People who park in disabled bays WITHOUT A BLUE BADGE WORSE STILL ARE THOSE THAT PARK ON THE PAVEMENT SO I CANT PUSH MY DAUGHTERS WHEELCHAIR WITHOUT GOING ON A MAIN ROAD I often think that if we swapped places with someone less fortunate than ourselves for ONE day the world would be a better place!!


Would open a few eyes, that's for sure


----------



## Cully

Once when I was out on my mobility scooter at Tesco, a woman beamed at me and said she wished she could have a scooter and not have to walk.
I immediately offered her my scooter free of charge.
She looked suprised, so I added, "There's just one condition".
"Oh, and what's that", she asked.
"You have to take my disability too", I said
She blushed from top to toe and almost ran out of the shop.


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> Once when I was out on my mobility scooter at Tesco, a woman beamed at me and said she wished she could have a scooter and not have to walk.
> I immediately offered her my scooter free of charge.
> She looked suprised, so I added, "There's just one condition".
> "Oh, and what's that", she asked.
> "You have to take my disability too", I said
> She blushed from top to toe and almost ran out of the shop.


 Brilliant, I wish we had kudos still.


----------



## MollySmith

foxo said:


> People who park in disabled bays WITHOUT A BLUE BADGE WORSE STILL ARE THOSE THAT PARK ON THE PAVEMENT SO I CANT PUSH MY DAUGHTERS WHEELCHAIR WITHOUT GOING ON A MAIN ROAD I often think that if we swapped places with someone less fortunate than ourselves for ONE day the world would be a better place!!


I feel you have every right to break off their wing mirror and run a sharp object down the paintwork. I hate it. My disability is hidden so I get into so many arguments because 'you look alright' but it doesn't make it alright to block access.


----------



## Cully

The pavements are extremely narrow here and you can only walk in single file. So it really irritates me when there is any obstruction which forces pedestrians into the busy road.
The biggest culprits tend to be the dustmen who leave wheelie bins blocking the path. They're left all day until the 'owner' is there to move them 
I very often need to move other people's bins just so I can avoid stepping into traffic.
Also inconsiderate delivery drivers who park half on, half off and leave no room for a pushchair to get through.
I'll put my soapbox away now!


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> The pavements are extremely narrow here and you can only walk in single file. So it really irritates me when there is any obstruction which forces pedestrians into the busy road.
> The biggest culprits tend to be the dustmen who leave wheelie bins blocking the path. They're left all day until the 'owner' is there to move them
> I very often need to move other people's bins just so I can avoid stepping into traffic.
> Also inconsiderate delivery drivers who park half on, half off and leave no room for a pushchair to get through.
> I'll put my soapbox away now!


Pavements are narrow here too and being a wheelchair user I don't have the ability to move bins, so I have to be in the road a lot.

Not just cars, bins etc that are the problem here, but also overgrown hedges.

Also the lack of dropped curbs, sometimes I have to be in the road because there are no dropped curbs or only one at the opposite end of the pavement, or end up having to reverse all the way along the pavement to be able to get off it.

Oh, and badly looked after pavements.


----------



## Beth78

My local swimming pool that I walk to is closing for over a week because of the Reading Festival.
So if I want to go swimming on my usual days I have to take 2 buses and pay £5.

Might see If I can borrow an excercise bike instead.


----------



## catz4m8z

That pavement thing bugs me too. Round here its all victorian terraces which mostly open onto the road so the area really isnt designed for all the cars. Yet still people park halfway on the pavement so you couldnt get a buggy or wheelchair down.
The worst road around here leaves no space at all! Not only do the houses open onto the street but they also have concrete steps that jut out onto half the pavement...leaving the other half as car parking space....everybody just has to walk right down the middle of the road!:Shifty

Today Im annoyed with tummy cramps, crying all the time, not sleeping or waking up with hot flushes. 
yes, menopause....Im talking to you!


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> Today Im annoyed with tummy cramps, crying all the time, not sleeping or waking up with hot flushes.
> yes, menopause....Im talking to you!


Oh no, horrible. I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Today Im annoyed with tummy cramps, crying all the time, not sleeping or waking up with hot flushes.
> yes, menopause....Im talking to you!


Do speak to your Dr or a nurse if you have a Well Woman clinic or similar. There really is no need to suffer these days. Having been through it I can sympathise. Keep a bottle of iced water in the freezer to ease the flushes. I used to end up walking round with one in my bra.


----------



## Linda Weasel

See your GP.

I was prescribed HRT patches, and from the first one I was back to normal. Sometimes it takes a few trials but it’s really worth it.

HRT is ‘natural’ in that it’s only putting back the hormones that have gone haywire.

Also: 1000 mg daily of Evening Primrose Oil. I think it helped, certainly didn’t do any harm.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Had to buy a new light bulb for my landing light.

Now everything is in Lumens I’ve got no idea how bright any bulb is but bought one that apparently is ‘equivalent to 60W’.

My landing and stairs look like Wembley Stadium when the floodlights are on. I didn’t even know the carpet was that colour.


----------



## Siskin

Linda Weasel said:


> Had to buy a new light bulb for my landing light.
> 
> Now everything is in Lumens I've got no idea how bright any bulb is but bought one that apparently is 'equivalent to 60W'.
> 
> My landing and stairs look like Wembley Stadium when the floodlights are on. I didn't even know the carpet was that colour.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Linda Weasel said:


> Had to buy a new light bulb for my landing light.
> 
> Now everything is in Lumens I've got no idea how bright any bulb is but bought one that apparently is 'equivalent to 60W'.
> 
> My landing and stairs look like Wembley Stadium when the floodlights are on. I didn't even know the carpet was that colour.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

Got a stye on my lower eyelid, it's sore every time I blink.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> Got a stye on my lower eyelid, it's sore every time I blink.


Painfully, hope it goes soon.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> Painfully, hope it goes soon.


Thank you.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.


How's your eye this morning?


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> How's your eye this morning?


Still sore, but I'm bathing it regularly so hopefully it won't be too much longer. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Cully

Why is it that when the window cleaner has been, the wretched birds have to christen them asap? Every time. Then they wont do any more until he returns in a few weeks. Are they trying to make a point, and if so, what??


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Got a stye on my lower eyelid, it's sore every time I blink.


Ouch!

Had one as a child …. remember it was soooo sore


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m such a clumsy clot!

Put a brand new pot of fence paint on a seat and it fell off …. lid popped off and paint poured out on the grass! 

Managed to scrape a lot up but lost a quarter 

What a twonk!


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm such a clumsy clot!
> 
> Put a brand new pot of fence paint on a seat and it fell off …. lid popped off and paint poured out on the grass!
> 
> Managed to scrape a lot up but lost a quarter
> 
> What a twonk!


Were you able to clean the mess up? It's not as if we have sawdust to hand to soak it up. Cat litter!!


----------



## Dave S

It's not petty! I am p'd off.

I had to get a new phone a month ago as the old one failed due to the charging socket being crammed full of crumbs from dog treats as it stays in my pocket and it broke when I tried to clear it out.
So, transferred all my data etc and carried on. (So I thought)

However, this dammed stupid 2 step authenticator stopped me getting onto this forum as I had not transferred those details from old phone to new. Didn't know I had to).
So, Ok I thought, join under a new profile. Did that, and you have to press a button to get a confirmation email.
*I must have pressed it about 30 times, confirmed I am not a "bot" and still no confirmation email.*
Do we not accept new members?

My last post was August 6th, I have only just been able to get back on by restarting my old phone which I had luckily not destroyed, and transferring the account to my new phone.
(I have also been very busy sorting out my mothers estate and funeral and that has taken quite a while)

Now I am trying to understand why we need to have authentication every 30 days, is it to prove we are still alive? Is it really needed? Do we get any value from it?
Was it something that someone found and thought it was a bit "sexy"?
IT IS A PAIN IN THE REAR!

Honestly I am on the wrong side of young to keep being bothered about this sort of thing, it is a forum of like minded people who have intelligent discussions. Many members are presumably in my age group, and possibly feel the same. Let me know your thoughts.

OK, enough for now, dinner is almost ready and the nurse is coming around with the medicine trolley and tranquilisers for everyone.

Dog training all weekend, see you soon.


----------



## lorilu

Linda Weasel said:


> Had to buy a new light bulb for my landing light.
> 
> Now everything is in Lumens I've got no idea how bright any bulb is but bought one that apparently is 'equivalent to 60W'.
> 
> My landing and stairs look like Wembley Stadium when the floodlights are on. I didn't even know the carpet was that colour.


Are they LED or CFL? They can be very bright. It gets complicated trying to find the right "tone" or whatever the correct word is. I hate bright light in the house and made some expensive wrong choices at first with CFLs, so when I went to LED I asked for help. I told the helper person I like yellow light in my house and he told me which ones to buy. They are very nice.


----------



## lorilu

Big red zit popped up on my face just now. Right next to my nose. Just in time for my hair cut, when I get all my hair cut off so my face will show again. It's not really a zit, it's a "skin bug" is what the dermatologist calls them. I get one about once a year, they are big and hard and hurt like hell until they dry up and go away.

Oh well, since I'm back in a face mask most of the time, I guess it doesn't really matter, now that I think about it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> Were you able to clean the mess up? It's not as if we have sawdust to hand to soak it up. Cat litter!!


Fortunately, most went on the grass and it's water based and non toxic so will either wash in with the rain or be cut off next mowing


----------



## Linda Weasel

lorilu said:


> Are they LED or CFL? They can be very bright. It gets complicated trying to find the right "tone" or whatever the correct word is. I hate bright light in the house and made some expensive wrong choices at first with CFLs, so when I went to LED I asked for help. I told the helper person I like yellow light in my house and he told me which ones to buy. They are very nice.


I don't know!
It's white light, which is what I wanted for the stairs, just a bit overdid the brightness I think.
At least I can see where I'm going.


----------



## Siskin

I've not had to have an authentication sent to be on the forum @Dave S, do you log off each time you finish using the forum or have you ticked the box where it says to keep you logged on?


----------



## Dave S

Siskin said:


> I've not had to have an authentication sent to be on the forum @Dave S, do you log off each time you finish using the forum or have you ticked the box where it says to keep you logged on?


My user name and password stay on the log-in screen so I do not have to put it in each time. Good job really as I cannot remember the password.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> My user name and password stay on the log-in screen so I do not have to put it in each time. Good job really as I cannot remember the password.


I don't log on each time, when I open up the website I arrive straight to the home page. 
There should be a box to tick to keep you logged in, it may stop the requirement for authentication each month


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> I don't log on each time, when I open up the website I arrive straight to the home page.
> There should be a box to tick to keep you logged in, it may stop the requirement for authentication each month


Me also. Perhaps it matters why you are using? I don't use a phone, just my lap top, never have to log in or authenticate.


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> Big red zit popped up on my face just now. Right next to my nose. Just in time for my hair cut, when I get all my hair cut off so my face will show again. It's not really a zit, it's a "skin bug" is what the dermatologist calls them. I get one about once a year, they are big and hard and hurt like hell until they dry up and go away.
> 
> Oh well, since I'm back in a face mask most of the time, I guess it doesn't really matter, now that I think about it.


By the way I've been putting coconut oil on the skin bug. It does a good job hurrying it to dry up.

I'm back from my hair cut and it's a struggle sometimes not to leave annoyed, because ugh I have to nag her every time to cut it short enough. Last time she didn't and I was unhappy about it the whole three months before I finally went back today. Today I refused to leave the chair until she cut it short enough. Heh. I was her last one for the day and she was anxious to clean up and go home so she finally did as I asked. 

"You can't put it back on if it's too short" doesn't hold water with me. It always grows back so what's the big deal. Just cut it off!


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> I'm back from my hair cut and it's a struggle sometimes not to leave annoyed, because ugh I have to nag her every time to cut it short enough. Last time she didn't and I was unhappy about it the whole three months before I finally went back today. Today I refused to leave the chair until she cut it short enough. Heh. I was her last one for the day and she was anxious to clean up and go home so she finally did as I asked.
> 
> "You can't put it back on if it's too short" doesn't hold water with me. It always grows back so what's the big deal. Just cut it off!


They usually cut it to shorter than I want, it doesn't matter what I say it always to short.

Since lockdown OH has been cutting mine, he cuts it how I want and it doesn't cost me a penny.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> They usually cut it to shorter than I want, it doesn't matter what I say it always to short.
> 
> Since lockdown OH has been cutting mine, he cuts it how I want and it doesn't cost me a penny.


I'm very lucky that my sister cuts mine, which over the years has saved me hundreds. I'm not to fussy as I always have mine in a pony tail so it doesn't need to be perfect.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just come back from the little park across the road from me (sometimes Hannah is very adamant about where she has her walk and today was that day!LOL). Somebody has strewn the remains of their fast food packaging all over the grass, next to the bench....
the bench that has a bin right next to it!:Rage honestly it would take more effort to throw it on the ground then lean over and use the bin.:Banghead
also someone has pulled up a load of stakes that were bordering the childrens playground, presumably just because they could.unch

I really hate people sometimes.:Shifty


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Just come back from the little park across the road from me (sometimes Hannah is very adamant about where she has her walk and today was that day!LOL). Somebody has strewn the remains of their fast food packaging all over the grass, next to the bench....
> the bench that has a bin right next to it!:Rage honestly it would take more effort to throw it on the ground then lean over and use the bin.:Banghead
> also someone has pulled up a load of stakes that were bordering the childrens playground, presumably just because they could.unch
> 
> I really hate people sometimes.:Shifty


I cannot stand littering. My mother would have gone berserk if I'd littered. I see adults litter in front of their children and children littering in front of their parents and they don't care.


----------



## Jackie C

The weather has been so-so for a while now. Not cold, but not exactly hot and sunny, either.

Anyway, yesterday it was rather warm and muggy. However, on Thursday evening, after I got home from work, the neighbour popped round and said the drains are blocked. I went outside and it was a little smelly. He contacted the water board who came out yesterday. Unfortunately, ALL DAY yesterday, it STANK of raw sewage. When I say STANK, I mean it stank of very smelly sh!t. ALL DAY. Now bear in mind, I have a pretty strong stomach as a nurse, but it was awful. 
Thankfully, by about 7pm, they'd mostly sorted it, saying it was filled with fat and wipes. 
They are having to come back as there are masses of tree roots which have broken the pipes. Thankfully, not my trees. 

Rather irritating as I was hoping to build Rudy's House yesterday, but I couldn't stay in the garden for the smell.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> They usually cut it to shorter than I want, it doesn't matter what I say it always to short.
> 
> Since lockdown OH has been cutting mine, he cuts it how I want and it doesn't cost me a penny.


See I don't get that. Hair grows. What does too short matter? Anyway I like my hair boy-short to start. It's less than an inch long. When she cuts it right, it grows out into several different phases over the next few months, so I get three or even four wash-n-go styles for the price of one. I usually only go three times a year, every 4 or 5 months. When she cuts it too long it doesn't grow out right and looks a mess after only two months and I can't stand it. I've been going to her for 20 years and always been happy with the cut until recently I always seem to have to argue with her over it.


----------



## SbanR

lorilu said:


> See I don't get that. Hair grows. What does too short matter? Anyway I like my hair boy-short to start. It's less than an inch long. When she cuts it right, it grows out into several different phases over the next few months, so I get three or even four wash-n-go styles for the price of one. I usually only go three times a year, every 4 or 5 months. When she cuts it too long it doesn't grow out right and looks a mess after only two months and I can't stand it. I've been going to her for 20 years and always been happy with the cut until recently I always seem to have to argue with her over it.


Time to find a new hairdresser?


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> See I don't get that. Hair grows. What does too short matter? Anyway I like my hair boy-short to start. It's less than an inch long. When she cuts it right, it grows out into several different phases over the next few months, so I get three or even four wash-n-go styles for the price of one. I usually only go three times a year, every 4 or 5 months. When she cuts it too long it doesn't grow out right and looks a mess after only two months and I can't stand it. I've been going to her for 20 years and always been happy with the cut until recently I always seem to have to argue with her over it.


When I had short hair, I used to have to go every month as it grows so quickly out of shape. Easy to maintain, though, otherwise!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Time to find a new hairdresser?


No, time to retrain the one she's got!


----------



## Cully

The last time I had my hair cut properly was just before the first lockdown.
I like it short so you can imagine how long it might be by now.
Fortunately, which is probably the wrong word, my son has cut it once and I have hacked at it with a razor comb occasionally. But it's definitely well overdue a proper cut now.
Hats cover a multitude of bad hair days.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Women commentating on mens football, I find their voices to screechy and high pitched they really grates on my nerves.

Stick to women football I don't watch that.


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> Women commentating on mens football, I find their voices to screechy and high pitched they really grates on my nerves.
> 
> Stick to women football I don't watch that.


I don't like screechy voices, either, but not all women sound like that. It's the same with children's voices, they penetrate too much. I don't really care who commentates, as long as they're knowledgeable.


----------



## MollySmith

Jackie C said:


> I don't like screechy voices, either, but not all women sound like that. It's the same with children's voices, they penetrate too much. _I don't really care who commentates, as long as they're knowledgeable_.


I am going to use this when I next speak to my mother who hates women on football, in comedy and now gay marriage, Tom Daley and Susan Calman (well..... she has a.... well a wife) 

Not really a petty thing, it feels more than petty. I swear she says this stuff because she knows I have the opposing view.


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> I am going to use this when I next speak to my mother who hates women on football, in comedy and now gay marriage, Tom Daley and Susan Calman (well..... she has a.... well a wife)
> 
> Not really a petty thing, it feels more than petty. I swear she says this stuff because she knows I have the opposing view.


She can't possibly be a fan of Q.I. then.


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> She can't possibly be a fan of Q.I. then.


This falls under subjects I don't ask but my brother might get away with  also see French and Saunders, Ruby Wax and Miranda Richardson.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MollySmith said:


> I am going to use this when I next speak to my mother who hates women on football, in comedy and now gay marriage, Tom Daley and Susan Calman (well..... she has a.... well a wife)
> 
> Not really a petty thing, it feels more than petty. I swear she says this stuff because she knows I have the opposing view.


Oh my Nan does that. I can't even let her off because she's 92. She never used to be like this....but heck she's getting worse!


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my Nan does that. I can't even let her off because she's 92. She never used to be like this....but heck she's getting worse!


It's tricky isn't it? You can forgive to a point but then it starts to get awkward.

My parents are, unfortunately, some twenty five years younger which makes it feel so difficult. My dad to be fair says nothing but he has a bit more life experience. My mum however bought up the Olympics and then proceeded to say how she didn't like Tom Daley and all that attention seeking and then there's all that stuff about his *whisper* husband. It came up a few times so it's a bee in her bonnet at the moment. I don't mind that we disagree, we all have opinions and I'm fortunate that politically we're too far apart. It could be worse (it has been worse!) but its' almost like she's trying to create reactions at a time when goodness knows it's already tricky and we're all emotionally stretched.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I share your pain @MollySmith - when my Dad was alive he was a socialist (actually a Marxist) so my Mum and Nan never really said anything...when he left and later died, they started to show their true colours! Randomly, they are probably most tolerant and kindest about gay men. My nan's latest rant yesterday was about Afghani refugees. I had to end the conversation and had to tell her how I have never looked after an Afghani woman (we had a large population of Afghani families when I was in London) who was anything but lovely. She was cross with me about that though...


----------



## Cully

How sad that we are a nation still with so many prejudices. Thankfully less so now, but still......we should do better.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Not having a good few days, spent most of yesterday in bed or wrapped in a duvet in my chair, can't face cooking or eating a Sunday lunch of we are having egg and chips.


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> Not having a good few days, spent most of yesterday in bed or wrapped in a duvet in my chair, can't face cooking or eating a Sunday lunch of we are having egg and chips.


Hope you feel better soon.x Egg and chips sounds wonderful.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> When I had short hair, I used to have to go every month as it grows so quickly out of shape. Easy to maintain, though, otherwise!


But I don't want to maintain the short cut. When she cuts it right, it continues to grow out to several other different styles. it grow out beautifully, showing all the waves, and cow licks and curls to best advantage. It's why I went to her in the first place. I tried so many, trying to find someone who understood what I wanted.

Everyone I tried before her was trying to give me "styles" that I had to "do". "It wil do anything you want, you just have to use the gel and do this and this and that".

No, if you cut it right, it will do all that, all by itself! Patty understands that, or did. The last few years it's a battle every time I go. Sometimes I wonder if she's getting early dementia or something.



Cully said:


> No, time to retrain the one she's got!


Exactly, and I'm trying! I keep reminding her of our early days and how I found her and how we talked about what I wanted and how she knew exactly what to do.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> Not having a good few days, spent most of yesterday in bed or wrapped in a duvet in my chair, can't face cooking or eating a Sunday lunch of we are having egg and chips.


Hope you feel better soon.

I've developed plantar faciitis in my feet. Oh my gosh it's terrible, you should see me hobbling. My sister and I had such a lovely hike yesterday, 9 miles, though it was excruciating hot and close, no breeze at all, just humid and heavy. By last night I can barely move after sitting and today isn't much better. I'm going out to get a cane before the hurricane hits, so I can at least get up in the middle of the night without crashing to the floor.

The worst part is it's in the foot that already is bad with degenerative arthritis and a freiburg's spur in the metatarsal. So now I'm trying to avoid putting weight on my heel and instead all the weight is going on the degenerating part.

It's a nightmare. Walking and hiking is my life.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I've developed plantar faciitis in my feet. Oh my gosh it's terrible, you should see me hobbling. My sister and I had such a lovely hike yesterday, 9 miles, though it was excruciating hot and close, no breeze at all, just humid and heavy. By last night I can barely move after sitting and today isn't much better. I'm going out to get a cane before the hurricane hits, so I can at least get up in the middle of the night without crashing to the floor.
> 
> The worst part is it's in the foot that already is bad with degenerative arthritis and a freiburg's spur in the metatarsal. So now I'm trying to avoid putting weight on my heel and instead all the weight is going on the degenerating part.
> 
> It's a nightmare. Walking and hiking is my life.


I've never hard of plantar faciitis so I've just googled it.

Poor you it must be so painful for you and here I am moaning just because I'm not very steady and can't cook todays dinner.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've never hard of plantar faciitis so I've just googled it.
> 
> Poor you it must be so painful for you and here I am moaning just because I'm not very steady and can't cook todays dinner.


No. Never compare like that. Everyone's pain is relative to their own lives. XXXX


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @lorilu that's horrid. Many running pals have had PF, there are lots of excellent remedies including stretching, massage, ice or warm, anti-inflammatories (after the initial issue is diagnosed and only if you can take them) - the most successful amongst them seems to have been the boot that you sleep in. I hope you can get it sorted soon.


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @lorilu that's horrid. Many running pals have had PF, there are lots of excellent remedies including stretching, massage, ice or warm, anti-inflammatories (after the initial issue is diagnosed and only if you can take them) - the most successful amongst them seems to have been the boot that you sleep in. I hope you can get it sorted soon.


I can't wear the boot because of my other foot issue. The straps go across the metatarsal, I can't have any pressure on that part of my foot. Everything I've read says it eventually goes away on it's own. I am doing the exercises, at least the ones that don't hurt the other part of my foot anyway. I already ice and soak with epsom every night for the DA and frieberg's. My biggest fear is I won't be able to walk at all and will become one of those great big fat people who have to use a motor scooter in the grocery store. I am not having a dig at obese people here, but walking and hiking has always been the way I keep myself fit and healthy. I like to eat and I also do stress eat (sugar, binges). When I can't walk (for instance, if I injure the "bad foot") I quickly gain weight and it terrifies me.


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> But I don't want to maintain the short cut. When she cuts it right, it continues to grow out to several other different styles. it grow out beautifully, showing all the waves, and cow licks and curls to best advantage. It's why I went to her in the first place. I tried so many, trying to find someone who understood what I wanted.
> 
> Everyone I tried before her was trying to give me "styles" that I had to "do". "It wil do anything you want, you just have to use the gel and do this and this and that".
> 
> No, if you cut it right, it will do all that, all by itself! Patty understands that, or did. The last few years it's a battle every time I go. Sometimes I wonder if she's getting early dementia or something.
> 
> Exactly, and I'm trying! I keep reminding her of our early days and how I found her and how we talked about what I wanted and how she knew exactly what to do.


Could you get someone to take some photos of you now with your hair as you like it so you can show your hairdresser what you want


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> Could you get someone to take some photos of you now with your hair as you like it so you can show your hairdresser what you want


Thanks, I have photos of me in the perfect cut she gives me, and I bring it every single time I go. It's my drivers license!  This time after she was balking at taking any more off I picked up my license where it was sitting on her counter and reminded her how I like it. She looked at it again, and finally did what I asked lol.


----------



## lorilu

PS I went out and got a cane so I can get up in the night without falling over.


----------



## ForestWomble

Hope you feel better soon @lorilu and you too @Happy Paws2

My stye burst last night much to my relief, though my eye looks and feels a bit bruised today, feels better than the sore feeling I had before.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> Hope you feel better soon @lorilu and you too @Happy Paws2
> 
> My stye burst last night much to my relief, though my eye looks and feels a bit bruised today, feels better than the sore feeling I had before.


Thanks, it's just that I'm having a wobbly time and my head doesn't feel in the right place at moment and I'm frighten I'll fall over.

So pleased your eye is on the mend


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I've developed plantar faciitis in my feet. Oh my gosh it's terrible, you should see me hobbling. My sister and I had such a lovely hike yesterday, 9 miles, though it was excruciating hot and close, no breeze at all, just humid and heavy. By last night I can barely move after sitting and today isn't much better. I'm going out to get a cane before the hurricane hits, so I can at least get up in the middle of the night without crashing to the floor.
> 
> The worst part is it's in the foot that already is bad with degenerative arthritis and a freiburg's spur in the metatarsal. So now I'm trying to avoid putting weight on my heel and instead all the weight is going on the degenerating part.
> 
> It's a nightmare. Walking and hiking is my life.


Oh I sympathise… I seem to have it in my right heel 

I'm ok once I'm up and mobile for a while but after sleeping or sitting a while it's very sore.

I'm going to research some exercises to try an ease it a bit.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> PS I went out and got a cane so I can get up in the night without falling over.


That's sensible.

My mother in law needs a stick to save falling over, but invariably leaves it propped up against the wall while she struggles without it


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> That's sensible.
> 
> My mother in law needs a stick to save falling over, but invariably leaves it propped up against the wall while she struggles without it


I use to have a stick and spent more time trying to remember where had it last, than using it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thanks, it's just that I'm having a wobbly time and my head doesn't feel in the right place at moment and I'm frighten I'll fall over.
> 
> So pleased your eye is on the mend


Hope you're feeling better and more steady soon … must be awful for you … take care.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope you're feeling better and more steady soon … must be awful for you … take care.


Thank you


----------



## HarlequinCat

lorilu said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I've developed plantar faciitis in my feet. Oh my gosh it's terrible, you should see me hobbling. My sister and I had such a lovely hike yesterday, 9 miles, though it was excruciating hot and close, no breeze at all, just humid and heavy. By last night I can barely move after sitting and today isn't much better. I'm going out to get a cane before the hurricane hits, so I can at least get up in the middle of the night without crashing to the floor.
> 
> The worst part is it's in the foot that already is bad with degenerative arthritis and a freiburg's spur in the metatarsal. So now I'm trying to avoid putting weight on my heel and instead all the weight is going on the degenerating part.
> 
> It's a nightmare. Walking and hiking is my life.


Ouch I have that and it's no fun!
If you need to get up in the morning, or during the night, I've found lying down and flexing my feet and toes up and down for a min warms them up a bit and doesn't feel as stiff. 
Can you massage your feet? I often sit and dig my thumbs in along the plantar in the evenings. I've found that helps too. Or a hard lacrosse ball and rolling that under the foot.

Hopefully the hurricane isn't too bad!


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> That's sensible.
> 
> My mother in law needs a stick to save falling over, but invariably leaves it propped up against the wall while she struggles without it


Hopefully starting using it now, by the time I'm older and getting addle-brained it will be a habit and I'll use it easily. Having experienced what happens to the elderly a couple of times (my mother, and two elderly ladies I provided care for in their homes, plus a stint as a nursing aid in a nursing home back in my younger days)), I am mindful all the time about how I arrange my household and how I use my muscles and all. I want to create the muscle memory now, so when I really need the aids, I'll already know how to use them. My mother for instance, by the time I gave her an assistive thing to open cat food cans, she just couldn't wrap her mind around how to use it. I don't need it yet, but when I have to open a can, I use it occasionally, just so when I do need it I'll hopefully remember how to use it.

My foot has been the same as yours since it started back in April,, usually only bothers me if I've been sitting for too long, or when I get up in the night, I'll hobble a few steps and then be fine. This is the first time a prolonged hike has resulted in this amount of lameness. I'm actually doing better today, as long as I stayed active. I need to ice it and rest now, and I've got my quad cane at the ready for when I get up.


----------



## MollySmith

I read this today and sharing in case this helps anyone who is also struggling with parents and older relatives, I found if useful! 
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...lant-child-when-with-my-busy-uninterested-mum


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey @MollySmith that is my relationship with my mother. Actually it was really hard to read, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> Ouch I have that and it's no fun!
> If you need to get up in the morning, or during the night, I've found lying down and flexing my feet and toes up and down for a min warms them up a bit and doesn't feel as stiff.
> Can you massage your feet? I often sit and dig my thumbs in along the plantar in the evenings. I've found that helps too. Or a hard lacrosse ball and rolling that under the foot.
> 
> Hopefully the hurricane isn't too bad!


Thank you. I do the stretches all the time, whenever I am still, whether I am reading or in bed or whatever. The ,massaging really hurts, and I don't have a lot of strength in my hands either (severe arthritis) so I haven't been as successful with that. I can't do the rolling on the ball because of the degenerative disease in the metatarsal. I tried it once, but couldn't control the ball to stay away from the front of the foot.

This is my biggest problem. Al my ailments cause different pains, and the remedies for each ailment negatively affect the other ailments. I don't have a high threshold for pain at all, and sometimes I just dread the next 20 years. I try so hard to stay active and independent but the pain just defeats me day after day. I am hoping after I retire in just over 4 years, with the reduced stress and better rest in my life, maybe things will go better for me.

I know I sound a bit whiny, I have a very nice life, and I know plenty of people have it much worse than I do. But I am very afraid of the pain. Doctors won't prescribe real drugs for it any more because of all the opioid addicts, not that I really want to take them anyway, but even when I desperately needed them,the last time my back flared up, my doctor refused to prescribe them.

I've been on them before, a previous doctor had me on them daily, and I hated that, worried all the time about becoming an addict, I was on them for years, one every night, and went off them all by myself. (I did a slow taper) This doctor knows that and she knows I'm not an addict, but she apparently is lately more concerned with her record than my pain.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Thanks @MollySmith … interesting reading.

Some of it rings true, I guess.

OH's mum couldn't show less interest in him and anything he says or does (including our son) if she tried 

I've long tried to explain her behaviour away, siting her own upbringing as a big contributory factor but it's difficult to excuse tbh.

It would probably be easier if his younger brother wasn't treated like "the golden child" and his progeny seemingly more precious than ours.

OH and my son have been slighted in so many ways over the years … she's lucky we still have anything to do with her … and only out of duty tbh.

Sorry … but of a rant there 

And breathe ….


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> Hopefully the hurricane isn't too bad!


I think it's more media hype than anything. Getting people all worked up. It reduced itself to a tropical storm before it ever made landfall and it hasn't even started raining here yet. I'm far inland and to the north and west of where it landed, but we've been getting all these dire warnings locally for the past 48 hours.

I kind of hope we don't get the 8-10 inches of rain predicted. Ha.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks @MollySmith … interesting reading.
> 
> Some of it rings true, I guess.
> 
> OH's mum couldn't show less interest in him and anything he says or does (including our son) if she tried
> 
> I've long tried to explain her behaviour away, siting her own upbringing as a big contributory factor but it's difficult to excuse tbh.
> 
> It would probably be easier if his younger brother wasn't treated like "the golden child" and his progeny seemingly more precious than ours.
> 
> OH and my son have been slighted in so many ways over the years … she's lucky we still have anything to do with her … and only out of duty tbh.
> 
> Sorry … but of a rant there
> 
> And breathe ….


My mum isn't interested in me at all she will sometimes pretend to be but if you put her on the spot she couldn't tell you my job titled or where I studied my MA or what it was in. I'm a disappointment because I've not had children. It makes me sad but I've had to learn to accept it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My mum tells me she loves me. I think that she thinks she does. I was beaten frequently as a child, until I went back to the family home in the first Uni holidays. She went to hit me with the dustpan and brush (a favourite of hers) and I grabbed her wrist and told her that was it. She was never laying a finger on me again. When I think how I was treated as a child, Social Care would have been involved if it was now. She has no idea how hideous it was for me to sit on my own at my father's funeral because she wouldn't come with me - she kicked him out on my 18th birthday, so wouldn't come when he killed himself the year after. This isn't a woe is me, it just "is". I am very matter of fact about it all now. For a long time it hurt me - that she didn't love me, wasn't interested in anything I did, that my arrival had ruined her life...blah blah. Thankfully I met my husband when I was 19 and I built my own life full of love, instead of pain


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> My mum tells me she loves me. I think that she thinks she does. I was beaten frequently as a child, until I went back to the family home in the first Uni holidays. She went to hit me with the dustpan and brush (a favourite of hers) and I grabbed her wrist and told her that was it. She was never laying a finger on me again. When I think how I was treated as a child, Social Care would have been involved if it was now. She has no idea how hideous it was for me to sit on my own at my father's funeral because she wouldn't come with me - she kicked him out on my 18th birthday, so wouldn't come when he killed himself the year after. This isn't a woe is me, it just "is". I am very matter of fact about it all now. For a long time it hurt me - that she didn't love me, wasn't interested in anything I did, that my arrival had ruined her life...blah blah. Thankfully I met my husband when I was 19 and I built my own life full of love, instead of pain


Sorry to read this but glad you found hubby.


----------



## HarlequinCat

lorilu said:


> Thank you. I do the stretches all the time, whenever I am still, whether I am reading or in bed or whatever. The ,massaging really hurts, and I don't have a lot of strength in my hands either (severe arthritis) so I haven't been as successful with that. I can't do the rolling on the ball because of the degenerative disease in the metatarsal. I tried it once, but couldn't control the ball to stay away from the front of the foot.
> 
> This is my biggest problem. Al my ailments cause different pains, and the remedies for each ailment negatively affect the other ailments. I don't have a high threshold for pain at all, and sometimes I just dread the next 20 years. I try so hard to stay active and independent but the pain just defeats me day after day. I am hoping after I retire in just over 4 years, with the reduced stress and better rest in my life, maybe things will go better for me.
> 
> I know I sound a bit whiny, I have a very nice life, and I know plenty of people have it much worse than I do. But I am very afraid of the pain. Doctors won't prescribe real drugs for it any more because of all the opioid addicts, not that I really want to take them anyway, but even when I desperately needed them,the last time my back flared up, my doctor refused to prescribe them.
> 
> I've been on them before, a previous doctor had me on them daily, and I hated that, worried all the time about becoming an addict, I was on them for years, one every night, and went off them all by myself. (I did a slow taper) This doctor knows that and she knows I'm not an addict, but she apparently is lately more concerned with her record than my pain.


You don't sound whiny, living with pain every day is challenging. My mum has bad arthritis in most of her joints and its hard to know she suffers with it and not being able to do anything to relieve it. 
It must be difficult not being able to relieve plantar because of causing hurt elsewhere.
Hopefully your aches and pains aren't too bad at the moment



lorilu said:


> I think it's more media hype than anything. Getting people all worked up. It reduced itself to a tropical storm before it ever made landfall and it hasn't even started raining here yet. I'm far inland and to the north and west of where it landed, but we've been getting all these dire warnings locally for the past 48 hours.
> 
> I kind of hope we don't get the 8-10 inches of rain predicted. Ha.


Media do tend to ham it up a bit occasionally .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> My mum isn't interested in me at all she will sometimes pretend to be but if you put her on the spot she couldn't tell you my job titled or where I studied my MA or what it was in. I'm a disappointment because I've not had children. It makes me sad but I've had to learn to accept it.




My MIL doesn't even make the effort to pretend.

I've told OH many times "it's her issue" and not him and he does believe that. She has lost out because of it.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Mrs Funkin said:


> My mum tells me she loves me. I think that she thinks she does. I was beaten frequently as a child, until I went back to the family home in the first Uni holidays. She went to hit me with the dustpan and brush (a favourite of hers) and I grabbed her wrist and told her that was it. She was never laying a finger on me again. When I think how I was treated as a child, Social Care would have been involved if it was now. She has no idea how hideous it was for me to sit on my own at my father's funeral because she wouldn't come with me - she kicked him out on my 18th birthday, so wouldn't come when he killed himself the year after. This isn't a woe is me, it just "is". I am very matter of fact about it all now. For a long time it hurt me - that she didn't love me, wasn't interested in anything I did, that my arrival had ruined her life...blah blah. Thankfully I met my husband when I was 19 and I built my own life full of love, instead of pain


I am not comfortable divulging my personal information but I want to say your post struck a chord with me. I am glad that you are in the position and mindset you are now. It can hurt to accept that things are the way they are but, as evidenced in your post, sometimes it is for the best and your life can be more than the wrongs of those around you. I found it motivating thank you for sharing it.


----------



## catz4m8z

wow, virtual hugs to everybody in the thread (not real hugs though....yuk! icky!!:Vomit). Lots of issues that I wouldnt call petty at all. Considering what some of you have gone through either physically or emotionally you all sound very well adjusted and positive.


Im gonna dial it right back down to petty again though!LOL:Shy:Hilarious
I had the 'wrong' amount of sleep last night and its bugging me. You know when you wake up a few times, toss and turn abit but still feel like you slept and yet you wake up all weird feeling with a very spacey head and not sure if you slept too long or not enough?
And I got to work a nightshift tonight so wont be going back to sleep for 2 days.


Also read in the news today that alot of new pets are being turned away from vets surgeries due to short staffing and an influx of quarantine puppies/kittens. Vets are recommending not getting a new pet unless you know you have vet cover in the area.
This is def true in my area as I tried to swap vets recently and waiting times for appts are getting longer....


----------



## MollySmith

Hugs to those who needed it. I apologise if that brought any emotions up for any of you. I read it twice and then the advice about the arms and only missing them if she didn't have them felt so true of the relationship I have with my mum, that I was startled by how much it makes sense. I think Philippa Perry has some really insightful advice.

Without going into too much detail, my mother's words to me after a miscarriage was 'children aren't all they're cracked up to be' and that's probably the detail you need to sum that up. Thankfully my dad is a lot easier but much like you @Boxer123 she doesn't know what I studied. Actually asked me at my graduation what it was much to my grandmother's disbelief.


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> wow, virtual hugs to everybody in the thread (not real hugs though....yuk! icky!!:Vomit). Lots of issues that I wouldnt call petty at all. Considering what some of you have gone through either physically or emotionally you all sound very well adjusted and positive.
> 
> Im gonna dial it right back down to petty again though!LOL:Shy:Hilarious
> I had the 'wrong' amount of sleep last night and its bugging me. You know when you wake up a few times, toss and turn abit but still feel like you slept and yet you wake up all weird feeling with a very spacey head and not sure if you slept too long or not enough?
> And I got to work a nightshift tonight so wont be going back to sleep for 2 days.
> 
> Also read in the news today that alot of new pets are being turned away from vets surgeries due to short staffing and an influx of quarantine puppies/kittens. Vets are recommending not getting a new pet unless you know you have vet cover in the area.
> This is def true in my area as I tried to swap vets recently and waiting times for appts are getting longer....


Thank you, I'm not sure I'm so well adjusted but when I look at my family, I'm fairly sane.

I'm so sorry about your sleep. I have gluteal burstistis which sounds like a giant butt wart.. it's actually inflamed muscles in my butt due to walking. So I'm not that tired when I go to bed, and then when I have been, I'm not able to sleep on that side. So my empathies, that dizzy spacey is horrible isn't it? Does a meditation or something help a bit for you? if you're into that. I've heard a strong coffee and a short nap can work too, just to get you through.


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> Hugs to those who needed it. I apologise if that brought any emotions up for any of you. I read it twice and then the advice about the arms and only missing them if she didn't have them felt so true of the relationship I have with my mum, that I was startled by how much it makes sense. I think Philippa Perry has some really insightful advice.
> 
> Without going into too much detail, my mother's words to me after a miscarriage was 'children aren't all they're cracked up to be' and that's probably the detail you need to sum that up. Thankfully my dad is a lot easier but much like you @Boxer123 she doesn't know what I studied. Actually asked me at my graduation what it was much to my grandmother's disbelief.


I don't mind you bringing it up at all. I'm in a place in my life where I have been reflecting on the relationship I always thought it was normal not to be hugged or told they love you/believe in you. Now I've started realising it's not normal at all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely no apology needed @MollySmith - I thought the article was really interesting and like @Boxer123 reflect upon things and I find it really interesting to realise how many people have interesting parental relationships. I always thought it was just me that had a mum that didn't show love.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here’s my petty thing to bring us back to being petty hehe. Snotty blooming customer service woman in the supermarket. I think she needs another job. Unfortunately for her, speaking to me the way she did will always cause me to challenge. So I did and she didn’t like it. Hey ho.


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here's my petty thing to bring us back to being petty hehe. Snotty blooming customer service woman in the supermarket. I think she needs another job. Unfortunately for her, speaking to me the way she did will always cause me to challenge. So I did and she didn't like it. Hey ho.


There's one like that in the store I use. She was working in the pharmacy once, must have been filling in and she was horrible. Rude and, unhelpful, yes I would call her snotty. Since then I've seen her back in the check out lines, usually bagging. Once I was at the self check out and needed help, and she was the one who came. She very carefully avoided looking at me or even speaking to me. Everyone else in that place is so lovely and helpful, she's just a blight.


----------



## MollySmith

OH has mid constipation and I have to know all about it. I’m sure this is unreasonable


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I concur. Mine had a cold for a couple of days…so I was subjected to many “toddler style” nose blows


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> OH has mid constipation and I have to know all about it. I'm sure this is unreasonable


Just a thought. Bowels are embarrassing to talk about but sometimes you just need to. Maybe you're the only one he feels comfortable enough with to let into this very personal world.


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> OH has mid constipation and I have to know all about it. I'm sure this is unreasonable


Does he huff and puff a lot when he's unwell in any way?

Mine does … a lot!


----------



## catz4m8z

Had an upset tum yesterday so used a hot water bottle. Going to the loo later that night I looked down to realiese my tummy was covered in big red marks! :Wideyed yup, somehow I had burnt my tum and not even noticed!
(just a few red marks left this morning and it doesnt hurt but how oblivious am I??LOL:Bag:Shy).


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Had an upset tum yesterday so used a hot water bottle. Going to the loo later that night I looked down to realiese my tummy was covered in big red marks! :Wideyed yup, somehow I had burnt my tum and not even noticed!
> (just a few red marks left this morning and it doesnt hurt but how oblivious am I??LOL:Bag:Shy).


Ouch! That'll teach you to not use a cover for it. I hope the redness has faded now..


----------



## Nonnie

The world revolving around Twitter, which i dont have.

Just found out my favourite author died over a month ago. Only 58/59


----------



## Beth78

We got


Nonnie said:


> The world revolving around Twitter, which i dont have.
> 
> Just found out my favourite author died over a month ago. Only 58/59


Apart from this forum I'm not on any social media, don't trust it if I'm honest.


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth78 said:


> We got
> 
> Apart from this forum I'm not on any social media, don't trust it if I'm honest.


Im on a few forums but none of the social media type things. It esp annoys me because everybody at my work belongs to the same app and they frequently share information that I sometimes need to know on this and Im left in the dark.:Shifty (we all have work emails that should be used but nah....).


----------



## Isolette

Happy Paws2 said:


> I use to have a stick and spent more time trying to remember where had it last, than using it.


You need at least two.. lol


----------



## Happy Paws2

Isolette said:


> You need at least two.. lol


I've given up on a sticks and as we live in a bungalow I treated myself to one of these a few months ago, much easier to walk with and to carry things around....
https://www.careco.co.uk/item-p-wa01063/tuni-nova-indoor/


----------



## Magyarmum

Isolette said:


> You need at least two.. lol


I have a walking stick which I leave in my car. The only time I use it is when I need to do a lot of town walking.

At home I use my walking pole all the time when I'm outside especially when walking the dogs. I don't know how I'd manage without it...

Fortunately I don't need to use a stick inside.


----------



## catz4m8z

How has the woman a few doors down not ruptured her vocal cords shouting at her kids like that!?:Wideyed I dont think Ive ever actually heard her 'speak' without sounding like she's trying to communicate with someone on the other side of a valley!
I just dont get it....I mean dont get me wrong, if the occasion calls for it I can scream with the best of them but only when necessary. Its like swearing, you save it for when you really need it. Are these people who shout and swear constantly just properly furious 24/7??
:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

Text speak and abbreviations, I’ve just made a fool or myself (again)


----------



## lorilu

.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am not a skivvy. Just because I don’t earn a six figure salary doesn’t mean you can treat me like one. 

I’d be banned if I typed what I really wanted to. Ppffftttt.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am not a skivvy. Just because I don't earn a six figure salary doesn't mean you can treat me like one.
> 
> I'd be banned if I typed what I really wanted to. Ppffftttt.


Go on @Mrs Funkin let it out.


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> How has the woman a few doors down not ruptured her vocal cords shouting at her kids like that!?:Wideyed I dont think Ive ever actually heard her 'speak' without sounding like she's trying to communicate with someone on the other side of a valley!
> I just dont get it....I mean dont get me wrong, if the occasion calls for it I can scream with the best of them but only when necessary. Its like swearing, you save it for when you really need it. Are these people who shout and swear constantly just properly furious 24/7??
> :Hilarious


My husband has always worked around heavy plant machinery. He had to shout at work to be heard, unfortunately it has become a habit and he talks loudly all the time now. If he's talking on the phone to my son while he's upstairs I can hear every word as if he was in the same room as me. I told him why not just open the door and talk, my son would hear him where he lives in the West Midlands!


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> My husband has always worked around heavy plant machinery. He had to shout at work to be heard, unfortunately it has become a habit and he talks loudly all the time now. If he's talking on the phone to my son while he's upstairs I can hear every word as if he was in the same room as me. I told him why not just open the door and talk, my son would hear him where he lives in the West Midlands!


My husbands the same yet he worked in an office most of the time. He naturally speaks with a loud voice, obviously teachers in his time at school didn't ask him to speak with his indoor voice. He's awful on the phone especially the mobile where he feels the need to bellow for some reason. I'm always telling him to shhh or make hand signals to quieten him down. Mind you his hearing isn't as good as it was, he's always asking me to speak up


----------



## Lurcherlad

My husband has a habit of speaking to me as I leave the room, am in the kitchen with the kettle boiling, head in the fridge … etc… then moans I must be going deaf when I walk back in and ask him to repeat what he said!


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> How has the woman a few doors down not ruptured her vocal cords shouting at her kids like that!?:Wideyed I dont think Ive ever actually heard her 'speak' without sounding like she's trying to communicate with someone on the other side of a valley!
> I just dont get it....I mean dont get me wrong, if the occasion calls for it I can scream with the best of them but only when necessary. Its like swearing, you save it for when you really need it. Are these people who shout and swear constantly just properly furious 24/7??
> :Hilarious


There was a young mum who lived opposite us. I get she was probably stressed, but she always shouted at her kid. The child was a toddler, and often wasn't doing anything naughty, and would maybe just go and pick something up in the yard and her mum would SCREAM at her. Mum would be messing on her phone and not paying attention and the child would open the gate, and she'd scream at her again. There were times she would scream so loud I would hear her from inside the house. 
I actually reported her once. I don't think she was nasty on purpose, I just think she needed support.


----------



## Boxer123

When you spend time writing a reply to someone asking for help and they don’t bother responding really put off replying to new posters at the moment.


----------



## Siskin

Boxer123 said:


> When you spend time writing a reply to someone asking for help and they don't bother responding really put off replying to new posters at the moment.


I agree with you, it makes me so cross especially if you have spent time finding and posting links to relevant information. Then you're met with a deafening silence


----------



## Boxer123

Siskin said:


> I agree with you, it makes me so cross especially if you have spent time finding and posting links to relevant information. Then you're met with a deafening silence


Not even a quick thank you it's normally when you recommend something that takes a bit of work.


----------



## MilleD

MollySmith said:


> I read this today and sharing in case this helps anyone who is also struggling with parents and older relatives, I found if useful!
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...lant-child-when-with-my-busy-uninterested-mum


Hmm,I think I would have preferred uninterested than the attention my step mother gave me. It only stopped when she broke her arm hitting me on a ferry trip to France. That was interesting watching her trying to come up with a story of how it happened.

My real mother left when I was 18 months old. She was the epitome of selfishness until she died.


----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> My husband has a habit of speaking to me as I leave the room, am in the kitchen with the kettle boiling, head in the fridge … etc… then moans I must be going deaf when I walk back in and ask him to repeat what he said!


I get that! Literally as soon as I run a tap or something, I hear him start to talk. I'm getting to the point where I just ignore him and he repeats it if it's important 

I'm so mean


----------



## Jackie C

MilleD said:


> I get that! Literally as soon as I run a tap or something, I hear him start to talk. I'm getting to the point where I just ignore him and he repeats it if it's important
> 
> I'm so mean


I'm running around in the kitchen and go through into the living room and shout upstairs, "Can you bring down a bottle of (red/white) wine?"
10 seconds later, after I've gone back into the kitchen, 
"Which one do you fancy?"


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> My husband has a habit of speaking to me as I leave the room, am in the kitchen with the kettle boiling, head in the fridge … etc… then moans I must be going deaf when I walk back in and ask him to repeat what he said!


I used to work with someone like that. She would walk into my office and ask me a question but by the time I formulated the answer she had walked into another room. Then she would come back in and ask me again. It was really annoying. The other annoying thing about her was she was always trying to rearrange my office and the way I did things. I did like her a lot other than that though, she was easy to work with and very smart.

She left when my current boss took over, because she can't stand her. I can't stand her either but I am only just over 4 years from retirement so I guess I'll stick it out. Perhaps the skills I am learning with which to cope with her will serve me in some other part of my life.

By the way, if anyone was going to post an annoyance about me, it would probably be that I am too loud. My only excuse is I grew up in a family of five kids and a single working mother. You had to be loud or you weren't heard.


----------



## Jackie C

I know it's petty, but I've just done two 12hr shifts in Covid with full PPE on in intensive care. I was knackered, all my joints ached and my face was sore. (It's now routine to have two very sick ICU patients instead of one).
The nurse who was coming on and taking over from me always arrives either *just* in time for the shift or a couple of minutes late. I hate lateness, it grinds my gears. We always get handover in the staff room, which takes two minutes, before going on the "shop floor". 
Anyway, after at this point, this nurse _always_ pops into the changing room for *something*, where most of us immediately go to the PPE room to don and go to our area (or go straight out if not in covid area). She's a good three minutes. She then goes and dons PPE and comes out.
So last night, she did the same. So everyone else was out and getting handover, and was there, waiting for her to rock up. The rest of us sort ourselves and our shit out before handover in the staff room, but I guess when you're late for every single shift.....
I know it's only three minutes, but all of us are supporting each other, know we want to get out asap, but no. She just strolls in. I'd been there, in Modor, for 12 hrs. I wanted to go home.

.
.
.
.

BTW, if you haven't been vaccinated, GET IT DONE! ALL of our COVID patients are unvaccinated, with NO past medical history, or maybe a bit of obesity, they're super sick, (sick to the point where Average Joe Public has no idea), some go into multi-organ failure, some of them are very young, in their mid-20's. Most of them are probably going to die. It's a long death. We don't like to intubate you, as the research shows mortality increases dramatically, so you have to fight for every breath for several days first. But not before you watch the other patients slowly get worse around you. We do allow families in now but it's limited, contrary to what you might read, but they have to wear full PPE, but they aren't "fit" tested for the mask, so they're putting themselves at risk. Often family members say to us, "How can you wear this mask for 12hrs?" when they've had theirs on for 10 minutes. Visiting has to be limited as we can't have too many families in at once or in the staff room due to mixing.
Please wear a mask in the shops. I do.
Sorry for the rant, but I'm getting intolerant of the unvaccinated.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> I know it's petty, but I've just done two 12hr shifts in Covid with full PPE on in intensive care. I was knackered, all my joints ached and my face was sore. (It's now routine to have two very sick ICU patients instead of one).
> The nurse who was coming on and taking over from me always arrives either *just* in time for the shift or a couple of minutes late. I hate lateness, it grinds my gears. We always get handover in the staff room, which takes two minutes, before going on the "shop floor".
> Anyway, after at this point, this nurse _always_ pops into the changing room for *something*, where most of us immediately go to the PPE room to don and go to our area (or go straight out if not in covid area). She's a good three minutes. She then goes and dons PPE and comes out.
> So last night, she did the same. So everyone else was out and getting handover, and was there, waiting for her to rock up. The rest of us sort ourselves and our shit out before handover in the staff room, but I guess when you're late for every single shift.....
> I know it's only three minutes, but all of us are supporting each other, know we want to get out asap, but no. She just strolls in. I'd been there, in Modor, for 12 hrs. I wanted to go home.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> BTW, if you haven't been vaccinated, GET IT DONE! ALL of our COVID patients are unvaccinated, with NO past medical history, or maybe a bit of obesity, they're super sick, (sick to the point where Average Joe Public has no idea), some go into multi-organ failure, some of them are very young, in their mid-20's. Most of them are probably going to die. It's a long death. We don't like to intubate you, as the research shows mortality increases dramatically, so you have to fight for every breath for several days first. But not before you watch the other patients slowly get worse around you. We do allow families in now but it's limited, contrary to what you might read, but they have to wear full PPE, but they aren't "fit" tested for the mask, so they're putting themselves at risk. Often family members say to us, "How can you wear this mask for 12hrs?" when they've had theirs on for 10 minutes. Visiting has to be limited as we can't have too many families in at once or in the staff room due to mixing.
> Please wear a mask in the shops. I do.
> Sorry for the rant, but I'm getting intolerant of the unvaccinated.


Would like it a hundred times if I could. Both for the late coworker and the unvaccinated.

I worked with someone like that once. She was always, always 5 minutes late. every single day. Then a few years later I worked with another who was 10 or 15 minutes late at least twice a week and would come crashing into the school room with some dramatic story about why she was late.

I don't knw which was more annoying. I couldn't stand the drama-lady, but the five minutes every day was infuriating. If you can be that routine about it, you can be on time.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Would like it a hundred times if I could. Both for the late coworker and the unvaccinated.
> 
> I worked with someone like that once. She was always, always 5 minutes late. every single day. Then a few years later I worked with another who was 10 or 15 minutes late at least twice a week and would come crashing into the school room with some dramatic story about why she was late.
> 
> I don't knw which was more annoying. I couldn't stand the drama-lady, but the five minutes every day was infuriating. If you can be that routine about it, you can be on time.


I get that lateness sometimes can't be helped. When it's perpetual, it's just rude. After all, I can't go home until they come in! Why can't people just set off earlier? I set off early so if something happens that delays me, I will still be on time.

Oh, and I can't stand dramatic people, either.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> I know it's petty, but I've just done two 12hr shifts in Covid with full PPE on in intensive care. I was knackered, all my joints ached and my face was sore. (It's now routine to have two very sick ICU patients instead of one).
> The nurse who was coming on and taking over from me always arrives either *just* in time for the shift or a couple of minutes late. I hate lateness, it grinds my gears. We always get handover in the staff room, which takes two minutes, before going on the "shop floor".
> Anyway, after at this point, this nurse _always_ pops into the changing room for *something*, where most of us immediately go to the PPE room to don and go to our area (or go straight out if not in covid area). She's a good three minutes. She then goes and dons PPE and comes out.
> So last night, she did the same. So everyone else was out and getting handover, and was there, waiting for her to rock up. The rest of us sort ourselves and our shit out before handover in the staff room, but I guess when you're late for every single shift.....
> I know it's only three minutes, but all of us are supporting each other, know we want to get out asap, but no. She just strolls in. I'd been there, in Modor, for 12 hrs. I wanted to go home.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> BTW, if you haven't been vaccinated, GET IT DONE! ALL of our COVID patients are unvaccinated, with NO past medical history, or maybe a bit of obesity, they're super sick, (sick to the point where Average Joe Public has no idea), some go into multi-organ failure, some of them are very young, in their mid-20's. Most of them are probably going to die. It's a long death. We don't like to intubate you, as the research shows mortality increases dramatically, so you have to fight for every breath for several days first. But not before you watch the other patients slowly get worse around you. We do allow families in now but it's limited, contrary to what you might read, but they have to wear full PPE, but they aren't "fit" tested for the mask, so they're putting themselves at risk. Often family members say to us, "How can you wear this mask for 12hrs?" when they've had theirs on for 10 minutes. Visiting has to be limited as we can't have too many families in at once or in the staff room due to mixing.
> Please wear a mask in the shops. I do.
> Sorry for the rant, but I'm getting intolerant of the unvaccinated.


I would send the last part of your post too my son who is still refusing to be vaccinated, but he wouldn't believe it and would say you weren't a nurse etc etc. and it's all made up. 
He will not be allowed in the house if he pays a visit. He lives about 200 miles away so won't just turn up without warning. I'm so furious with him


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> I know it's petty, but I've just done two 12hr shifts in Covid with full PPE on in intensive care. I was knackered, all my joints ached and my face was sore. (It's now routine to have two very sick ICU patients instead of one).
> The nurse who was coming on and taking over from me always arrives either *just* in time for the shift or a couple of minutes late. I hate lateness, it grinds my gears. We always get handover in the staff room, which takes two minutes, before going on the "shop floor".
> Anyway, after at this point, this nurse _always_ pops into the changing room for *something*, where most of us immediately go to the PPE room to don and go to our area (or go straight out if not in covid area). She's a good three minutes. She then goes and dons PPE and comes out.
> So last night, she did the same. So everyone else was out and getting handover, and was there, waiting for her to rock up. The rest of us sort ourselves and our shit out before handover in the staff room, but I guess when you're late for every single shift.....
> I know it's only three minutes, but all of us are supporting each other, know we want to get out asap, but no. She just strolls in. I'd been there, in Modor, for 12 hrs. I wanted to go home.


That is incredibly rude and thoughtless, far from petty! I'm very non-confrontational but would have said something I think, like pointedly looking at my watch or the clock, saying 'come on , I need to get home'. And if you're relieving her give her a taste of her own medicine.
How does she get away with it? She should be disciplined.


----------



## Jackie C

The term "Be-spoke".
We used to just call them "fitted wardrobes".


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> I would send the last part of your post too my son who is still refusing to be vaccinated, but he wouldn't believe it and would say you weren't a nurse etc etc. and it's all made up.
> He will not be allowed in the house if he pays a visit. He lives about 200 miles away so won't just turn up without warning. I'm so furious with him


I'd send pictures of the young man who is dying on our unit if I was able to send it. He's 24. No past medical history.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> That is incredibly rude and thoughtless, far from petty! I'm very non-confrontational but would have said something I think, like pointedly looking at my watch or the clock, saying 'come on , I need to get home'. And if you're relieving her give her a taste of her own medicine.
> How does she get away with it? She should be disciplined.


Yes, it is rude and thoughtless. I'm a gob-sh!te, but I don't say anything. She's actually quite nice, but I would explode if I'd said anything, as it would just light a fuse. I don't even think she's aware. She's always done it, for the 11 years I've worked there! JUST SET OFF EARLIER!! I would say something if I was her line manager.

The worst thing is Xmas and NY. As a treat, most of us come in a bit earlier on Xmas eve, Xmas day, NYE and NYD. We go straight out, say 15 mins early, so people can go early. She doesn't.


----------



## Siskin

Jackie C said:


> The term "Be-spoke".
> We used to just call them "fitted wardrobes".


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

I’ve just read a report that Geronimo the alpaca who has tested positive for TB, has been put down.

Whatever the rights and wrongs of this the whole thing it turned into a circus and must have frightened the poor animal terribly. Hoards of protesters shouted and tried to stop the police and DEFRA, the media dashed about taking photos as Geronimo was taken away. He apparently escaped at one point and got in to a field with other alpacas potentially infecting them. He was then chased about before being caught and driven off in a horse box. 
It looked a fiasco and he must have been so terrified in his last few minutes. The owner should have done as advised and had her own vet come in and gently and quietly put him down with no fuss


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> The term "Be-spoke".
> We used to just call them "fitted wardrobes".


And what's this term 'woke' all about ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> I'd send pictures of the young man who is dying on our unit if I was able to send it. He's 24. No past medical history.


A school friend of my son's is in hospital now fighting Covid.

I don't know if he'd been vaccinated or not but at 24 I doubt he, like so many of his age, thought he was at serious risk.

I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> A school friend of my son's is in hospital now fighting Covid.
> 
> I don't know if he'd been vaccinated or not but at 24 I doubt he, like so many of his age, thought he was at serious risk.
> 
> I hope he pulls through.


I hope he recovers soon. x


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> And what's this term 'woke' all about ?


"Alert to injustice in society, especially racism." - Oxford English Dictionary. Proud to try to be it.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> I've just read a report that Geronimo the alpaca who has tested positive for TB, has been put down.
> 
> Whatever the rights and wrongs of this the whole thing it turned into a circus and must have frightened the poor animal terribly. Hoards of protesters shouted and tried to stop the police and DEFRA, the media dashed about taking photos as Geronimo was taken away. He apparently escaped at one point and got in to a field with other alpacas potentially infecting them. He was then chased about before being caught and driven off in a horse box.
> It looked a fiasco and he must have been so terrified in his last few minutes. The owner should have done as advised and had her own vet come in and gently and quietly put him down with no fuss


Agree, poor thing. I don't pretend to know the laws about TB, and whether the animal was positive or negative for it, there are so many false stories etc. Seeing the poor creature, looking terrified, being dragged by a rope by numerous people, as well as police officers, was awful. The poor alpaca must have been terrified. 
The owner should have not made the whole thing into a circus and allowed the vet so come in more peaceful, quiet circumstances. They could have given him a sedative in his favourite food, then allowed to vet to come in afterwards and allow him to pass in peace. 
When she knew his death was going to be inevitable, she had a duty of care to Geronimo to allow his passing to be as peaceful as possible.


----------



## Boxer123

Jackie C said:


> I know it's petty, but I've just done two 12hr shifts in Covid with full PPE on in intensive care. I was knackered, all my joints ached and my face was sore. (It's now routine to have two very sick ICU patients instead of one).
> The nurse who was coming on and taking over from me always arrives either *just* in time for the shift or a couple of minutes late. I hate lateness, it grinds my gears. We always get handover in the staff room, which takes two minutes, before going on the "shop floor".
> Anyway, after at this point, this nurse _always_ pops into the changing room for *something*, where most of us immediately go to the PPE room to don and go to our area (or go straight out if not in covid area). She's a good three minutes. She then goes and dons PPE and comes out.
> So last night, she did the same. So everyone else was out and getting handover, and was there, waiting for her to rock up. The rest of us sort ourselves and our shit out before handover in the staff room, but I guess when you're late for every single shift.....
> I know it's only three minutes, but all of us are supporting each other, know we want to get out asap, but no. She just strolls in. I'd been there, in Modor, for 12 hrs. I wanted to go home.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> BTW, if you haven't been vaccinated, GET IT DONE! ALL of our COVID patients are unvaccinated, with NO past medical history, or maybe a bit of obesity, they're super sick, (sick to the point where Average Joe Public has no idea), some go into multi-organ failure, some of them are very young, in their mid-20's. Most of them are probably going to die. It's a long death. We don't like to intubate you, as the research shows mortality increases dramatically, so you have to fight for every breath for several days first. But not before you watch the other patients slowly get worse around you. We do allow families in now but it's limited, contrary to what you might read, but they have to wear full PPE, but they aren't "fit" tested for the mask, so they're putting themselves at risk. Often family members say to us, "How can you wear this mask for 12hrs?" when they've had theirs on for 10 minutes. Visiting has to be limited as we can't have too many families in at once or in the staff room due to mixing.
> Please wear a mask in the shops. I do.
> Sorry for the rant, but I'm getting intolerant of the unvaccinated.


Didn't want to like but this isn't a rant a well thought out post by someone who can see what's happening. It's a shame we rarely hear from those on the front line.


----------



## Boxer123

Just back from a gathering at my mums. Once again questions about me being single, I need to be with someone yadda yadda. 

I’ve been single for just over two years, divorced for one. My marriage was horrible. Prior to that I was in relationships that didn’t work. 

I love being single, I love my routine with the boxers, I love doing what I want, watching what I want, silly holidays with my sister, not being asked every weekend, ‘what we doing?’

I just wish people wouldn’t see it as me waiting for the next relationship. It’s a lifestyle choice. I’m not tindering or bumbling. I love living alone. Constantly being asked of you have met someone followed by, ‘you will soon.’ I don’t say to married folk, ‘oh have you separated yet don’t worry you will one day soon.’ 

Research shows that when a women comes home from work she starts an unpaid second shift. Yet we are so insistent young women couple up. Then there’s the questions about my womb, when am I having children? Why don’t I have them? 

Don’t get me wrong if your happily married great but I’m happily single. 

Rant over.


----------



## Jackie C

Trying to follow a recipe.
CUPS! What are cups? It's the most ridiculous measurement in the world and makes no sense. (Please don't post me a converter, I can look it up). It's not very accurate. Are grams and mls too difficult a concept?

Oh and look who uses it. Give you a clue, it's in red.











Only poking fun.


----------



## Jackie C

Boxer123 said:


> Just back from a gathering at my mums. Once again questions about me being single, I need to be with someone yadda yadda.
> 
> I've been single for just over two years, divorced for one. My marriage was horrible. Prior to that I was in relationships that didn't work.
> 
> I love being single, I love my routine with the boxers, I love doing what I want, watching what I want, silly holidays with my sister, not being asked every weekend, 'what we doing?'
> 
> I just wish people wouldn't see it as me waiting for the next relationship. It's a lifestyle choice. I'm not tindering or bumbling. I love living alone. Constantly being asked of you have met someone followed by, 'you will soon.' I don't say to married folk, 'oh have you separated yet don't worry you will one day soon.'
> 
> Research shows that when a women comes home from work she starts an unpaid second shift. Yet we are so insistent young women couple up. Then there's the questions about my womb, when am I having children? Why don't I have them?
> 
> Don't get me wrong if your happily married great but I'm happily single.
> 
> Rant over.


There is this "thing" that people have to interfere with other women's life choices. Whether that be relationship choices or reproductive choices.


----------



## Boxer123

Jackie C said:


> There is this "thing" that people have to interfere with other women's life choices. Whether that be relationship choices or reproductive choices.


Exactly it's so frustrating and yet when I was in an abusive relationship everyone seemed happier :Hilarious


----------



## Jackie C

Having a lazy day today.................as you can see. I only got dressed about 2 hours ago.

Phone rang. It was an insurance call. I don't know why they bother. Each time I tell them my OH works for a bank, in the insurance sector. He can get a really good deal, with all the bells and whistles at a cheap rate. Sod off!!!


----------



## Jackie C

Boxer123 said:


> Exactly it's so frustrating and yet when I was in an abusive relationship everyone seemed happier :Hilarious


They wouldn't say these things to a man, either.


----------



## Siskin

I’ve thought for some time that if I was no longer married I wouldn’t be bothered to look for another man in my life, I like doing what I want to do and have control of the remote all the time.
My SIL who’s been staying with us said pretty much the same thing, she’s been widowed for 10 years now. I enjoyed her time with me (in the main with me as OH spent most of his time in the lounge upstairs recovering from his knee replacement), I can easily see the benefits of living with another women as friends as we speak the same language.:Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow

My lovely but annoying OH comng in, changing TV channels and falling straight to sleep!


----------



## lorilu

Boxer123 said:


> Just back from a gathering at my mums. Once again questions about me being single, I need to be with someone yadda yadda.
> 
> I've been single for just over two years, divorced for one. My marriage was horrible. Prior to that I was in relationships that didn't work.
> 
> I love being single, I love my routine with the boxers, I love doing what I want, watching what I want, silly holidays with my sister, not being asked every weekend, 'what we doing?'
> 
> I just wish people wouldn't see it as me waiting for the next relationship. It's a lifestyle choice. I'm not tindering or bumbling. I love living alone. Constantly being asked of you have met someone followed by, 'you will soon.' I don't say to married folk, 'oh have you separated yet don't worry you will one day soon.'
> 
> Research shows that when a women comes home from work she starts an unpaid second shift. Yet we are so insistent young women couple up. Then there's the questions about my womb, when am I having children? Why don't I have them?
> 
> Don't get me wrong if your happily married great but I'm happily single.
> 
> Rant over.


Me too. The six years I was married was hell on earth and not just because he turned out to be a prescription drug addict (pharmacist) mental and emotional abuser. Even at first before I knew about all that, when things could be kind of nice, I just never adjusted to living with another person. I hated it. The only other time I ever lived with someone as an adult was with my (late) older sister. We lived together for 4 years in our wild 20s. But she always let me be me. College? Three girls squished into a dorm room designed for two. Nightmare. Homeless at 37...lived with friends for 4 months, spent most of my time when I wasn't working in my car sitting first in a Walmart parking lot, until they discovered it, then I had to drive down the highway to a rest area for my solitude.

Sorry people nag at you about "finding someone". I don't remember anyone ever doing that to me, but I've never been shy about letting it be known how much I like being alone.


----------



## Boxer123

lorilu said:


> Me too. The six years I was married was hell on earth and not just because he turned out to be a prescription drug addict (pharmacist) mental and emotional abuser. Even at first before I knew about all that, when things could be kind of nice, I just never adjusted to living with another person. I hated it. The only other time I ever lived with someone as an adult was with my (late) older sister. We lived together for 4 years in our wild 20s. But she always let me be me. College? Three girls squished into a dorm room designed for two. Nightmare. Homeless at 37...lived with friends for 4 months, spent most of my time when I wasn't working in my car sitting first in a Walmart parking lot, until they discovered it, then I had to drive down the highway to a rest area for my solitude.
> 
> Sorry people nag at you about "finding someone". I don't remember anyone ever doing that to me, but I've never been shy about letting it be known how much I like being alone.


I think I need to practice being more firm. I normally let it slip but lately I've been more forceful. There is nothing like having your own castle.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Jackie C I so want to share your post. I am so sad that you are STILL going through this. The numbers of pregnant women with Covid are growing by the day and its terrifying.

I just can't bear it. I can't. It's so bloody unnecessary - just get flipping vaccinated!

As for your inconsiderate colleague, I'm the same as you in terms of feistiness - but I also wouldn't be able to say anything to them as once the floodgates opened that would be it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@MilleD I don't know what to say - suffice to say I'm sorry you've gone through such awful times  Some people just shouldn't be allowed to be parents.


----------



## ECT

Being told "it's fine, she'll grow out of it". I don't care if she will, I just want some support!


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Being told "it's fine, she'll grow out of it". I don't care if she will, I just want some support!


That wouldn't be our lovely Thea ? Still waiting on loki to grow out of it.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> That wouldn't be our lovely Thea ? Still waiting on loki to grow out of it.


It sadly is. Today is an awful day and I am willing the next 18months to pass so I have some sort of chance at her calming :Hilarious


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> Just back from a gathering at my mums. Once again questions about me being single, I need to be with someone yadda yadda.
> 
> I've been single for just over two years, divorced for one. My marriage was horrible. Prior to that I was in relationships that didn't work.
> 
> I love being single, I love my routine with the boxers, I love doing what I want, watching what I want, silly holidays with my sister, not being asked every weekend, 'what we doing?'
> 
> I just wish people wouldn't see it as me waiting for the next relationship. It's a lifestyle choice. I'm not tindering or bumbling. I love living alone. Constantly being asked of you have met someone followed by, 'you will soon.' I don't say to married folk, 'oh have you separated yet don't worry you will one day soon.'
> 
> Research shows that when a women comes home from work she starts an unpaid second shift. Yet we are so insistent young women couple up. Then there's the questions about my womb, when am I having children? Why don't I have them?
> 
> Don't get me wrong if your happily married great but I'm happily single.
> 
> Rant over.


If anything happens to my OH I won't marry again, as much as I love him and we've been together 43 years. I just couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> I just couldn't be bothered.


Indeed!


----------



## Jackie C

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Jackie C I so want to share your post. I am so sad that you are STILL going through this. The numbers of pregnant women with Covid are growing by the day and its terrifying.
> 
> I just can't bear it. I can't. It's so bloody unnecessary - just get flipping vaccinated!
> 
> As for your inconsiderate colleague, I'm the same as you in terms of feistiness - but I also wouldn't be able to say anything to them as once the floodgates opened that would be it!


We get zero support from management. 
They just say the same old rhetoric, "We appreciate you, we know you're struggling." 
Well, get a pinny on, help with some turns and check some meds then! Or sit with a patient and comfort them. Or help them eat. 
Nope, you never see them.

Apparently, one of the top senior nurses came onto the unit and asked if everyone was okay. Someone (who had 3 ICU patients) said, "Oh, yes please. Can you help with so-so there with X."
Manager, "Oh, I didn't mean that kind of help, I meant in general." And f'kd off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! So not *actual* help then. Ppppfffttttt.


----------



## Isolette

catz4m8z said:


> Had an upset tum yesterday so used a hot water bottle. Going to the loo later that night I looked down to realiese my tummy was covered in big red marks! :Wideyed yup, somehow I had burnt my tum and not even noticed!
> (just a few red marks left this morning and it doesnt hurt but how oblivious am I??LOL:Bag:Shy).


I go through winter with hot water bottle marks in various places. Sensitive souls we are lol...


----------



## Isolette

So many heroines here.. 

As for being single? When I celebrated being twenty one. mu great uncle tied his present up with a great length of string.Saying that that was to catch myself a man... Never did; well not the way he meant it... Eighty on the horizon now.. Being a loner was seen as a psychological deficiency then,


----------



## Dave S

Cannot believe that a child killer has been released from prison although under strict supervision for the rest of his life. Even after the government challenged the decision of the parole board and it was dismissed.

Hope he now gets rough justice...………….

Does that make me a bad person? So be it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Cannot believe that a child killer has been released from prison although under strict supervision for the rest of his life. Even after the government challenged the decision of the parole board and it was dismissed.
> 
> Hope he now gets rough justice...………….
> 
> Does that make me a bad person? So be it.


No your not a bad person, I feel the same.


----------



## Isolette

Dave S said:


> Cannot believe that a child killer has been released from prison although under strict supervision for the rest of his life. Even after the government challenged the decision of the parole board and it was dismissed.
> 
> *Hope he now gets rough justice...………….*
> 
> *Does that make me a bad person? So be it.*


No but it gives him power over you and I would never allow that.


----------



## Boxer123

Isolette said:


> So many heroines here..
> 
> As for being single? When I celebrated being twenty one. mu great uncle tied his present up with a great length of string.Saying that that was to catch myself a man... Never did; well not the way he meant it... Eighty on the horizon now.. Being a loner was seen as a psychological deficiency then,


I don't think much has changed since then.


----------



## Isolette

Boxer123 said:


> I don't think much has changed since then.


Really? That is sad. I thought folk were more open minded.


----------



## Boxer123

Isolette said:


> Really? That is sad. I thought folk were more open minded.


Not if your a single women of a certain age must be a witch


----------



## Isolette

Boxer123 said:


> Not if your a single women of a certain age must be a witch


Really? How funny.. do they still believe in witches over there....


----------



## Boxer123

Isolette said:


> Really? How funny.. do they still believe in witches over there....


Witches, vaccines that alter your DNA pretty much anything.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Not if your a single women of a certain age must be a witch


My family's reaction to my divorce after 18 years of emotional abuse, by a man who told me he'd make me wish I'd never been born was that I was a disgrace to the family and should have never got divorced but learnt to live with it. No condemnation of my ex for having affairs and leaving me and the children virtually destitute, that was all my fault apparently..

My father's solution was that as I'd chosen to marry the wrong man I obviously wasn't capable of making decisions for my self and that in future he would make all the decisions for me. He made my life hell because having freed myself from the control of my ex I now found myself being under the control of another - my father who used to tell me if I didn't do as I was told he'd cut me out of his will.

In the end I told him to get stuffed and true to his word he left everything to my sister instead. Since then I've been free and alone to make my own decisions and have been happy with just me and my dogs.


----------



## Isolette

Boxer123 said:


> Witches, vaccines that alter your DNA pretty much anything.


I am clearly out of touch.. Thankfully.. I only hear things like the reason female cats never got spayed over here. That the only really good ratcatcher is an entire open femaie. And it was no use pointing out that my tow best ratters ? Boycat and a previous one, both neutered males..


----------



## Isolette

Magyarmum said:


> In the end I told him to get stuffed and true to his word he left everything to my sister instead. Since then I've been free and alone to make my own decisions and have been happy with just me and my dogs.


Good for you... The more I hear of families the more I realise my bereftness is not a total tragedy. There must though be a happy middle path?

My father set up home elsewhere when I was twelve, and replaced my brother and I with brand new kids,, My brother died when he was nineteen and my mother much later in a road accident.

Now I have a big faith-family who cherish me in my old age..


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My family's reaction to my divorce after 18 years of emotional abuse, by a man who told me he'd make me wish I'd never been born was that I was a disgrace to the family and should have never got divorced but learnt to live with it. No condemnation of my ex for having affairs and leaving me and the children virtually destitute, that was all my fault apparently..
> 
> My father's solution was that as I'd chosen to marry the wrong man I obviously wasn't capable of making decisions for my self and that in future he would make all the decisions for me. He made my life hell because having freed myself from the control of my ex I now found myself being under the control of another - my father who used to tell me if I didn't do as I was told he'd cut me out of his will.
> 
> In the end I told him to get stuffed and true to his word he left everything to my sister instead. Since then I've been free and alone to make my own decisions and have been happy with just me and my dogs.


I think people underestimate how much courage it takes to ask for a divorce and to leave so many suffer in silence and do just get on with it. The words came out of my mouth in a whisper but I still did it. You can never put a price on freedom I'm glad you made it out.


----------



## Isolette

Something has bitten the inside of my big toe,,the itching is driving me insane...


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I think people underestimate how much courage it takes to ask for a divorce and to leave so many suffer in silence and do just get on with it. The words came out of my mouth in a whisper but I still did it. You can never put a price on freedom I'm glad you made it out.


With me it was a choice of committing suicide and my boys being brought up by a man who didn't love or care for them. I couldn't allow that to happen so decided to fight instead. Although I'd been married for 18 years according to South African law I'd only been married for 3 years which was when we emigrated there) Under the law then women were second class citizens and the only reason for divorce was adultery, insanity or several years of separation. He even went to our doctor try to get his help to commit me to a mental institution. Fortunately my doctor who knew me told him he had no grounds for doing so.

In the end I got grounds for divorce on a technicality by provoking an argument where my husband told me to get out of the marital home, which I didn't. . And all the rest is history.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> With me it was a choice of committing suicide and my boys being brought up by a man who didn't love or care for them. I couldn't allow that to happen so decided to fight instead. Although I'd been married for 18 years according to South African law I'd only been married for 3 years which was when we emigrated there) Under the law then women were second class citizens and the only reason for divorce was adultery, insanity or several years of separation. He even went to our doctor try to get his help to commit me to a mental institution. Fortunately my doctor who knew me told him he had no grounds for doing so.
> 
> In the end I got grounds for divorce on a technicality by provoking an argument where my husband told me to get out of the marital home, which I didn't. . And all the rest is history.


My goodness what an ordeal you must be one strong lady. Although I understand some people have happy marriages the dark side of it especially historically is not discussed very much. Women are still technically given away as property. We do obviously have more rights now and my experience was much different to yours luckily it still is by no means easy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> If anything happens to my OH I won't marry again, as much as I love him and we've been together 43 years. I just couldn't be bothered.


I feel the same….

Happily married for 33 years to a lovely man but couldn't imagine I would ever want a relationship with another.


----------



## Boxer123

@Siskin @margy & @Lurcherlad its lovely you all found happiness. My old next door neighbour who used to look after the boxers sadly lost her hubby early in their retirement she said she'll never date because she'd already met the love of her life and she wouldn't get that lucky twice.


----------



## SbanR

Isolette said:


> Something has bitten the inside of my big toe,,the itching is driving me insane...


 I assume you don't have anthisan cream to hand?
Rub on some mint toothpaste; it'll take a little while but should relieve some of the itch. Probably won't stop it itching completely as you've scratched it for an hour


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> With me it was a choice of committing suicide and my boys being brought up by a man who didn't love or care for them. I couldn't allow that to happen so decided to fight instead. Although I'd been married for 18 years according to South African law I'd only been married for 3 years which was when we emigrated there) Under the law then women were second class citizens and the only reason for divorce was adultery, insanity or several years of separation. He even went to our doctor try to get his help to commit me to a mental institution. Fortunately my doctor who knew me told him he had no grounds for doing so.
> 
> In the end I got grounds for divorce on a technicality by provoking an argument where my husband told me to get out of the marital home, which I didn't. . And all the rest is history.


Good heavens, what a terrible time for you. Thank heavens you were able to get away and have your divorce.


----------



## £54etgfb6

I think the questioning of a woman's marital status is similar to questioning a woman who has no children. People feel like they know what women should want/have and feel entitled to interrogate them on why they don't have it yet. It's a bit ridiculous but this entitlement affects every age group from teenage girls being looked down upon for liking tiktok/boybands, to adult women being told what amount or style of makeup they should wear, to older women being questioned on why they are not married. Women can never catch a break from the judgement of others.


----------



## Boxer123

bmr10 said:


> I think the questioning of a woman's marital status is similar to questioning a woman who has no children. People feel like they know what women should want/have and feel entitled to interrogate them on why they don't have it yet. It's a bit ridiculous but this entitlement affects every age group from teenage girls being looked down upon for liking tiktok/boybands, to adult women being told what amount or style of makeup they should wear, to older women being questioned on why they are not married. Women can never catch a break from the judgement of others.


Very true I constantly get questions about children it's awkward and rude. I used to hate the wink and 'you'll change your mind'


----------



## £54etgfb6

Boxer123 said:


> Very true I constantly get questions about children it's awkward and rude. I used to hate the wink and 'you'll change your mind'


I had a nurse tell me that a few weeks ago during an appointment regarding potential PCOS. I was told, "if you do have PCOS and you try for children in the future there are treatments we can use to aid this so don't worry". I explained, "Oh, you can ask my member of my family and they'll say that since I could talk I have very loudly asserted that I never want children. I'm not ever going to want children." and she insisted with "You know, I used to be of the same opinion as you and then I had children and it's the best decision I ever made! You can never say never!".

I pride myself on having a high amount of patience and never snapping at people but when I tell you I was close...     It is not a medical professional's job to try to sway me towards a life I have never wanted. Additionally, this nurse knows me and is aware that I am on medications that are not safe to take while pregnant due to the potential risk they pose to foetuses. Without my medication I risk becoming so depressed I attempt suicide or triggering a dangerous flare-up of my Crohn's disease. In what world am I going to risk my life to carry a child because it _might_ turn out to be the best decision I ever make? I feel like my wishes will only be taken seriously once I'm bloody menopausal and unable to get pregnant naturally. Please stop sticking your nose in my uterus' business!


----------



## Boxer123

bmr10 said:


> I had a nurse tell me that a few weeks ago during an appointment regarding potential PCOS. I was told, "if you do have PCOS and you try for children in the future there are treatments we can use to aid this so don't worry". I explained, "Oh, you can ask my member of my family and they'll say that since I could talk I have very loudly asserted that I never want children. I'm not ever going to want children." and she insisted with "You know, I used to be of the same opinion as you and then I had children and it's the best decision I ever made! You can never say never!".
> 
> I pride myself on having a high amount of patience and never snapping at people but when I tell you I was close...     It is not a medical professional's job to try to sway me towards a life I have never wanted. Additionally, this nurse knows me and is aware that I am on medications that are not safe to take while pregnant due to the potential risk they pose to foetuses. Without my medication I risk becoming so depressed I attempt suicide or triggering a dangerous flare-up of my Crohn's disease. In what world am I going to risk my life to carry a child because it _might_ turn out to be the best decision I ever make? I feel like my wishes will only be taken seriously once I'm bloody menopausal and unable to get pregnant naturally. Please stop sticking your nose in my uterus' business!


I'm 38 and often get told i only have a few good years left in me. What happens after that is it like Logan's run


----------



## 1507601

bmr10 said:


> I think the questioning of a woman's marital status is similar to questioning a woman who has no children. People feel like they know what women should want/have and feel entitled to interrogate them on why they don't have it yet.


Had a doctor do this while doing an ECG (if that's the right acronym) on me after a scary incident with reacting badly to some medication. It's a more serious problem than a lot of people realise...


----------



## 1507601

Boxer123 said:


> I'm 38 and often get told i only have a few good years left in me.


Some people!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Boxer123 said:


> I'm 38 and often get told i only have a few good years left in me. What happens after that is it like Logan's run


For some reason that statement would make me feel like I was being treated like an animal whose purpose is to give birth. I don't know why we are stuck in this rudimentary attitude that being a woman boils down to getting married and having children.

Just want to clarify I don't think there is anything wrong with getting married or having children but those are choices and they're not the choices that everyone makes.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lucy2020 said:


> Had a doctor do this while doing an ECG (if that's the right acronym) on me after a scary incident with reacting badly to some medication. It's a more serious problem than a lot of people realise...


This is the very opposite of patient-centred care which is meant to be at the forefront of the NHS. I'm sorry you had this experience.


----------



## Boxer123

bmr10 said:


> For some reason that statement would make me feel like I was being treated like an animal whose purpose is to give birth. I don't know why we are stuck in this rudimentary attitude that being a woman boils down to getting married and having children.
> 
> Just want to clarify I don't think there is anything wrong with getting married or having children but those are choices and they're not the choices that everyone makes.


And it's so common we need to be teaching young women they have choices.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Boxer123 said:


> And it's so common we need to be teaching young women they have choices.


I think if women were brought up to believe it was a valid choice to be childless then a lot more adult women would not have children! I really think the way girls are brought up subconsciously leads them to believe that having children will make them happy and it is the "normal" thing to do and an expected progression of life/relationships. I have even been asked (by family!!!!) "but what if your partner wants children?" Excuse me????? Am I a slave that lives to serve my partner???? Is this the 1500s? Will I be hanged if I cannot provide a child for my husband? Such a weird mentality to have and so damaging to young girls/women.


----------



## Boxer123

bmr10 said:


> I think if women were brought up to believe it was a valid choice to be childless then a lot more adult women would not have children! I really think the way girls are brought up subconsciously leads them to believe that having children will make them happy and it is the "normal" thing to do and an expected progression of life/relationships. I have even been asked (by family!!!!) "but what if your partner wants children?" Excuse me????? Am I a slave that lives to serve my partner???? Is this the 1500s? Will I be hanged if I cannot provide a child for my husband? Such a weird mentality to have and so damaging to young girls/women.


If I'm honest it's why I got swept away with getting married. I was coming up 30 and felt the pressure. I really bought into the fairytale. I know better now.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Boxer123 said:


> If I'm honest it's why I got swept away with getting married. I was coming up 30 and felt the pressure. I really bought into the fairytale. I know better now.


I don't think you're the only one at all. Reading your posts I am glad you are not in that place anymore and I wish you the happiest life in whatever way *you* choose to live it


----------



## Boxer123

bmr10 said:


> I don't think you're the only one at all. Reading your posts I am glad you are not in that place anymore and I wish you the happiest life in whatever way *you* choose to live it


Thank you I'm in a good place now.


----------



## Jackie C

Magyarmum said:


> With me it was a choice of committing suicide and my boys being brought up by a man who didn't love or care for them. I couldn't allow that to happen so decided to fight instead. Although I'd been married for 18 years according to South African law I'd only been married for 3 years which was when we emigrated there) Under the law then women were second class citizens and the only reason for divorce was adultery, insanity or several years of separation. He even went to our doctor try to get his help to commit me to a mental institution. Fortunately my doctor who knew me told him he had no grounds for doing so.
> 
> In the end I got grounds for divorce on a technicality by provoking an argument where my husband told me to get out of the marital home, which I didn't. . And all the rest is history.


Bloody hell. Well done for getting out of that relationship! It must have taken so much strength to do that.


----------



## Jackie C

It shocks me (actually, it doesn't), that people seem to think it's acceptable to stick their noses into other peoples life choices. Especially if you're a woman.
Single: Don't you want a man?
Relationship: When are you getting married?
Married: When are you having kids?
Child-free by choice: WHY? WHY? WHY?
One kid: Need more
Two kids: Just right
Three kids: Too many
Elective caesarian: Why? 
Breastfeeding: Oh, you won't sleep.
Bottle-feeding: Oh, why don't you breast feed?
Divorce: Are you thinking of the children?

<sigh>


----------



## mrs phas

Jackie C said:


> It shocks me (actually, it doesn't), that people seem to think it's acceptable to stick their noses into other peoples life choices. Especially if you're a woman.
> Single: Don't you want a man?
> Relationship: When are you getting married?
> Married: When are you having kids?
> Child-free by choice: WHY? WHY? WHY?
> One kid: Need more
> Two kids: Just right
> Three kids: Too many
> Elective caesarian: Why?
> Breastfeeding: Oh, you won't sleep.
> Bottle-feeding: Oh, why don't you breast feed?
> Divorce: Are you thinking of the children?
> 
> <sigh>


Don't think it stops when, after 25 years, you become a widow 
Your still young you can find someone else 
2years on - are you looking now, grieving is in the past surely 
Years 3-6 -were having a party/going to dinner/meeting in pub etc etc, would you like to come as XX plus one?
7 years on - good to see you've it your toe in the water again
9 years on - sorry it didn't work out, are you looking again 
13 years on- f*** off out of my life and concentrate on your own

I married the only man I ever wanted to marry, my best friend, my soul mate 
Yes I caved to pressure after 7 years, but knew I didn't ever want to marry again 
Now I'm at the f***off stage I'm so much happier, I please no one except myself, go where I want, with whom I want and everyone else can keep out of it 
I have peace, even if I still miss him every day


----------



## Isolette

Boxer123 said:


> I'm 38 and often get told i only have a few good years left in me. What happens after that is it like Logan's run


roflol.... Try being on the verge of eighty... When I moved to Connemara I was met by a neighbour who told me not to stay at the house as she was a retired nurse who used to work at a local old folks home, She had heard an old wan was coming and had spoken to her old boss and yippee; there was a place ready and waiting for me.

I had similar from various folk hereabouts. Then one day chatting to the ferryman and a visitor he told her, We thought this one might be a bit soft, but we soon learned that she is TOUGH. 
The biggest of compliments.


----------



## Isolette

Jackie C said:


> It shocks me (actually, it doesn't), that people seem to think it's acceptable to stick their noses into other peoples life choices. Especially if you're a woman.
> Single: Don't you want a man?
> Relationship: When are you getting married?
> Married: When are you having kids?
> Child-free by choice: WHY? WHY? WHY?
> One kid: Need more
> Two kids: Just right
> Three kids: Too many
> Elective caesarian: Why?
> Breastfeeding: Oh, you won't sleep.
> Bottle-feeding: Oh, why don't you breast feed?
> Divorce: Are you thinking of the children?
> 
> <sigh>


Well, it seems that my years of being sequestered and largely ostracised by being wrongly diagnosed as mentally ill // I have CFS/ME... were in some ways a blessing.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sat here that cold and shivering decided to give in and put the heating on and it's still suppose to be summer.


----------



## margy

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sat here that cold and shivering decided to give in and put the heating on and it's still suppose to be summer.


I went to Dunhelm and bought myself a fluffy blanket to snuggle in and keep myself warm rather than put the heating on. I feel the cold as soon as I sit still for any length of time. My husband radiates heat, he's always hot so doesn't like the heating being on. This is our compromise.


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> I went to Dunhelm and bought myself a *fluffy blanket to snuggle in and keep myself warm* rather than put the heating on. I feel the cold as soon as I sit still for any length of time. My husband radiates heat, he's always hot so doesn't like the heating being on. This is our compromise.


I'm snuggled in one of those as well, but have now turned the heating down.


----------



## £54etgfb6

I know I am probably alone in saying this but: people who call instead of texting!!!! If it's urgent then _yes_ call! But if we are mid conversation please don't call me "because it's easier than texting!". I make allowances for my grandparents because it genuinely _is_ difficult for them to text but if you're just too lazy to type then I don't have sympathy. The issue is is that everyone around me knows that, in general, I hate phone calls and yet they continue to call me just to answer a yes or no question :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

I don't mean to gripe about something so insignificant and I know they mean well but I am not a social person and never have been! A half hour long phone call drains me of all energy and ruins my night. If I have been socialising all day at work my social battery is empty ): ):


----------



## Lurcherlad

bmr10 said:


> I know I am probably alone in saying this but: people who call instead of texting!!!! If it's urgent then _yes_ call! But if we are mid conversation please don't call me "because it's easier than texting!". I make allowances for my grandparents because it genuinely _is_ difficult for them to text but if you're just too lazy to type then I don't have sympathy. The issue is is that everyone around me knows that, in general, I hate phone calls and yet they continue to call me just to answer a yes or no question :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> I don't mean to gripe about something so insignificant and I know they mean well but I am not a social person and never have been! A half hour long phone call drains me of all energy and ruins my night. If I have been socialising all day at work my social battery is empty ): ):


Maybe just don't answer?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe just don't answer?


I don't! There was a long time where I felt like I owed people a conversation but with the help of a therapist I set up boundaries to protect my own well-being. Those close to me know this and know I will not answer and will text to find out if it's urgent instead.... and yet they still call!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sat here that cold and shivering decided to give in and put the heating on and it's still suppose to be summer.


Oh you've made me feel less guilty now. I'm dithering about putting my heating on so have decided I must 'try it out' to make sure it's working properly. 
Better to test it now rather than wait until winter to find it needs fixing. Sounds good eh!!


----------



## Jackie C

mrs phas said:


> Don't think it stops when, after 25 years, you become a widow
> Your still young you can find someone else
> 2years on - are you looking now, grieving is in the past surely
> Years 3-6 -were having a party/going to dinner/meeting in pub etc etc, would you like to come as XX plus one?
> 7 years on - good to see you've it your toe in the water again
> 9 years on - sorry it didn't work out, are you looking again
> 13 years on- f*** off out of my life and concentrate on your own
> 
> I married the only man I ever wanted to marry, my best friend, my soul mate
> Yes I caved to pressure after 7 years, but knew I didn't ever want to marry again
> Now I'm at the f***off stage I'm so much happier, I please no one except myself, go where I want, with whom I want and everyone else can keep out of it
> I have peace, even if I still miss him every day


I'm like that. Thankfully, we're happily still married and I'm only 47 and he's 54. He's my best mate and we've been together for 26 years. We don't really argue much, apart from petty squabbles, which are quickly resolved. We're just like old friends. 
My mum and dad were the same. They were very close. Sadly, my dad died when he was only 59 and my mum was 55. She was never the same again. She did have a boyfriend for a bit, but she never truly loved him.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Oh you've made me feel less guilty now. I'm dithering about putting my heating on so have decided I must 'try it out' to make sure it's working properly.
> Better to test it now rather than wait until winter to find it needs fixing. Sounds good eh!!


Eh, nothing to feel guilty about. I've had my gas fire on most nights for the past week; some mornings too.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Eh, nothing to feel guilty about. I've had my gas fire on most nights for the past week; some mornings too.


I miss having a gas fire and being able to have instant heat as and when. Central heating is OTT when all you want is to take the chill off the room for half hour.
And a fire is the central focus of a room which I miss. Lovely to see flames or hot coals even though they aren't real.
Oh, unless of course your house is on fire. Not so lovely then:Jawdrop!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I miss having a gas fire and being able to have instant heat as and when. Central heating is OTT when all you want is to take the chill off the room for half hour.
> And a fire is the central focus of a room which I miss. Lovely to see flames or hot coals even though they aren't real.
> Oh, unless of course your house is on fire. Not so lovely then:Jawdrop!


We have a electric fire as well as central heating we sometimes just put that on and with the glow on, it's surprising how quickly the room warm up.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I miss having a gas fire and being able to have instant heat as and when. Central heating is OTT when all you want is to take the chill off the room for half hour.
> And a fire is the central focus of a room which I miss. Lovely to see flames or hot coals even though they aren't real.
> Oh, unless of course your house is on fire. Not so lovely then:Jawdrop!



Wouldn't do without my gas fire. It gets the sitting room nice and toasty.
It's doing its job atm


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have a electric fire as well as central heating we sometimes just put that on and with the glow on, it's surprising how quickly the room warm up.


This is a tiny studio flat where every inch is used, so no space for a fire unfortunately.
I get nostalgic for winter nights snuggled up in front of an open fireplace, especially with all the festive lights, tree and decorations. Ooh, and snow falling (sigh).
I used to have one of those portable halogen heaters which was fine for the heat, but just not the same to look at. Not exactly welcoming.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Wouldn't do without my gas fire. It gets the sitting room nice and toasty.
> It's doing its job atm


Go on. Rub salt into an already painful wound:Arghh!


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> This is a tiny studio flat where every inch is used, so no space for a fire unfortunately.
> I get nostalgic for winter nights snuggled up in front of an open fireplace, especially with all the festive lights, tree and decorations. Ooh, and snow falling (sigh).
> I used to have one of those portable halogen heaters which was fine for the heat, but just not the same to look at. Not exactly welcoming.


How about something like this?
https://www.onbuy.com/gb/15kw-ceram...7ph8hVJXvx3kr0hd_9DvB6KzrgxEewSRoCBzQQAvD_BwE

I googled 'decorative electric heaters' and was surprised at the choice


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> How about something like this?
> https://www.onbuy.com/gb/15kw-ceram...7ph8hVJXvx3kr0hd_9DvB6KzrgxEewSRoCBzQQAvD_BwE
> 
> I googled 'decorative electric heaters' and was surprised at the choice


Thanks for the thought and effort. Tbh if you could see my living room you would say, "Oh, I see what you mean."


----------



## catz4m8z

mrs phas said:


> Now I'm at the f***off stage I'm so much happier, I please no one except myself,


I entered this stage in my midtwenties...I cant remember the last time someone tried to have an opinion on my lifestyle. Possibly because I am always brutally honest in my replies!!



SbanR said:


> Eh, nothing to feel guilty about. I've had my gas fire on most nights for the past week; some mornings too.


Not cold enough here but TBH I like to leave it as late as possible. I am now wearing a cardie though which is lovely, probably the thing I miss most in summer is big cosy jumpers and cardigans.:Smug My heating doesnt go on though until Im still cold despite wearing fleecey twosies and multiple jumpers and blankets!

My petty annoyance today is heating related though. The switch for the storage heater in my bathroom is on the wall outside....and is level with the back door handle meaning it oftens bangs into it thereby flipping the switch. oh, and the switch flips the opposite way to all the other switches in the house meaning I sometimes end up turning the heater on by accident!


----------



## Siskin

Amazing, the suns come out and the temperatures gone up, makes such a difference


----------



## Jobeth

catz4m8z said:


> I cant remember the last time someone tried to have an opinion on my lifestyle. Possibly because I am always brutally honest in my replies!!


I'm glad I'm not the only one! Nobody questions me about being single, not having children or anything else.


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> I entered this stage in my midtwenties...I cant remember the last time someone tried to have an opinion on my lifestyle. Possibly because I am always brutally honest in my replies!!
> 
> Not cold enough here but TBH I like to leave it as late as possible. I am now wearing a cardie though which is lovely, probably the thing I miss most in summer is big cosy jumpers and cardigans.:Smug My heating doesnt go on though until Im still cold despite wearing fleecey twosies and multiple jumpers and blankets!
> 
> My petty annoyance today is heating related though. The switch for the storage heater in my bathroom is on the wall outside....and is level with the back door handle meaning it oftens bangs into it thereby flipping the switch. oh, and the switch flips the opposite way to all the other switches in the house meaning I sometimes end up turning the heater on by accident!


Hehe. The only time I'm not in multiple layers is when there's a heatwave


----------



## Lurcherlad

Waking at 0315 ….. using the bathroom and still being awake at 0443!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Waking at 0315 ….. using the bathroom and still being awake at 0443!


I've been awake since 5:30 I had a bad dream I lost Sox and was running around trying to find him horrible.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I've been awake since 5:30 I had a bad dream I lost Sox and was running around trying to find him horrible.


I used to have dreams like that about the Pei girls.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I used to have dreams like that about the Pei girls.


It was horrible I woke up sweating and there he was on my floor sleeping away. That's my worst nightmare them being lost and not knowing what happened.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> It was horrible I woke up sweating and there he was on my floor sleeping away. That's my worst nightmare them being lost and not knowing what happened.


When I was in hospital and hallucinating because of the drugs I was being given, my dreams were all about dogs, and sometimes not even breeds I'd ever owned. Very weird and upsetting.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> It was horrible I woke up sweating and there he was on my floor sleeping away. That's my worst nightmare them being lost and not knowing what happened.


All these stolen dogs on the TV news at the moment must be playing on your mind.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> All these stolen dogs on the TV news at the moment must be playing on your mind.


It's ok no one is coming in to get the boxers.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 475434
> 
> 
> It's ok no one is coming in to get the boxers.


HA HA love that pic, a good use of garden chairs.


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


>


That looks like Red and Howling...but it doesn't at the same time. I've heard she has some copy cat issues.


----------



## lorilu

Boxer123 said:


> I've been awake since 5:30 I had a bad dream I lost Sox and was running around trying to find him horrible.


Oh no. I have dreams like that about the cats all the time. I always have done. It's awful. When I was a kid the dreams were about my little sisters. I used to get up in the night and wake them up to assure myself they were still alive and safe. Now it's always about the cats. They got out some how or lost, or (inexplicably) I took them with me somewhere and they got lost, I've even had dreams of people trying to take them away from me. Awful nightmares!


----------



## Boxer123

lorilu said:


> Oh no. I have dreams like that about the cats all the time. I always have done. It's awful. When I was a kid the dreams were about my little sisters. I used to get up in the night and wake them up to assure myself they were still alive and safe. Now it's always about the cats. They got out some how or lost, or (inexplicably) I took them with me somewhere and they got lost, I've even had dreams of people trying to take them away from me. Awful nightmares!


It leaves a horrid feeling over you doesn't it.


----------



## lorilu

Boxer123 said:


> It leaves a horrid feeling over you doesn't it.


Yes, and it hangs around all day. Awful. x


----------



## lorilu

You know what's annoying? How difficult it is to eat right. I have this constant craving for sugar, and sometimes get on a binge that doesn't stop for months. I'm just coming off one of those sugar binges, and after a few false starts it looks like I've finally cracked it.

I feel SO MUCH BETTER when I eat right. Less tired. I rest better at night (I rarely sleep, which is why I use the word rest) More energy, less pain.

It is a vicious cycle though. When I don't eat right I am too tired to eat right. I eat cheese and triscuits and frozen pineapple for supper night after night because I am too tired to make a real meal. Then I crave candy bars and ice cream because my body is so tired.

Part of the sugar binge is related to stress though. But again, eating right helps me cope with the stress better too.

Now I'm back to eating like a normal person I hope I can keep at it. The muffin top around my middle is already almost gone, and I just feel so much better, even after only two weeks off the sugar.


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Waking at 0315 ….. using the bathroom and still being awake at 0443!


That was me Friday night into Saturday


----------



## Cully

They say dreams are supposed to be about what needs addressing in your waking life and can often be a bit cryptic.
So what's that when they morph into something totally weird and freaky? Like my cat (not one I've ever known) has kittens. Then the kittens all morph into guinea pigs, except one.
I have some really strange dreams and I'm sure I'd be a therapists worst nightmare!!
I can't be the only one, can I?


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> Waking at 0315 ….. using the bathroom and still being awake at 0443!





SbanR said:


> That was me Friday night into Saturday


You aren't alone. I've been having trouble with this past few nights! I woke up turned midnight and can't remember when I got back to sleep but it was a while. Then I kept waking up through the night. Very annoying!


----------



## kimthecat

Cully said:


> They say dreams are supposed to be about what needs addressing in your waking life and can often be a bit cryptic.
> So what's that when they morph into something totally weird and freaky? Like my cat (not one I've ever known) has kittens. Then the kittens all morph into guinea pigs, except one.
> I have some really strange dreams and I'm sure I'd be a therapists worst nightmare!!
> I can't be the only one, can I?


That's a weird one. You're not alone. I have anxiety dreams but also good dreams as well . My dream life is more interesting than my real life. I'm always younger and mobile and can hear.


----------



## Cully

kimthecat said:


> That's a weird one. You're not alone. I have anxiety dreams but also good dreams as well . My dream life is more interesting than my real life. I'm always younger and mobile and can hear.


Yes, I never dream me as I am now.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> That's a weird one. You're not alone. I have anxiety dreams but also good dreams as well . My dream life is more interesting than my real life. I'm always younger and mobile and can hear.


I am too, walking miles and miles along with with slim, fit and healthy. I wish…..


----------



## Magyarmum

One of my weirdest dreams was that I'd fallen in love with Donald Trump and was protesting to everyone that underneath it all he was a really nice person.

I ask you?


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> They say dreams are supposed to be about what needs addressing in your waking life and can often be a bit cryptic.
> So what's that when they morph into something totally weird and freaky? Like my cat (not one I've ever known) has kittens. Then the kittens all morph into guinea pigs, except one.
> I have some really strange dreams and I'm sure I'd be a therapists worst nightmare!!
> I can't be the only one, can I?


No, my dreams are crazy. Usually nightmares. I slept unusually well last night (only got up 5 times) and had crazy dreams. I slept in and the one before I got up had me lying there thinking what the heck was that. It's gone now though, just the feeling of confusion is left. Usually I remember them.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> No, my dreams are crazy. Usually nightmares. I slept unusually well last night (only got up 5 times) and had crazy dreams. I slept in and the one before I got up had me lying there thinking what the heck was that. It's gone now though, just the feeling of confusion is left. Usually I remember them.


Over time I've taught myself to leave my dream if it's upsetting me.
I'm lying there having this awful time and I tell myself to 'get out then'. It usually works fortunately. Much better than when I felt unable to get away from them.
The downside is that the memory is fresh and vivid.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Over time I've taught myself to leave my dream if it's upsetting me.
> I'm lying there having this awful time and I tell myself to 'get out then'. It usually works fortunately. Much better than when I felt unable to get away from them.
> The downside is that the memory is fresh and vivid.


I had a nightmare when I was 20 that I will never ever forget. In the dream I tried and tried to get out of it. I kept telling myself this has got to be a dream and if I "lie down in this ditch and go to sleep I'll wake up in my bed" It didn't work for that dream though. I won't tell it here, though every detail is etched in my brain forever. I've never told anyone.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I had a nightmare when I was 20 that I will never ever forget. In the dream I tried and tried to get out of it. I kept telling myself this has got to be a dream and if I "lie down in this ditch and go to sleep I'll wake up in my bed" It didn't work for that dream though. I won't tell it here, though every detail is etched in my brain forever. I've never told anyone.


Poor you, it sounds awful.
I've had a few dreams which were so terrifying I thought I'd never get out of them alive.
That's when taught myself to get out of them. Recognising what they were and making a choice to turn away. Sounds easy but it wasn't.


----------



## Boxer123

Cully said:


> Poor you, it sounds awful.
> I've had a few dreams which were so terrifying I thought I'd never get out of them alive.
> That's when taught myself to get out of them. Recognising what they were and making a choice to turn away. Sounds easy but it wasn't.


I have episodes of sleep paralysis where I wake up and can't move it's horrendous.


----------



## kimthecat

Magyarmum said:


> One of my weirdest dreams was that I'd fallen in love with Donald Trump and was protesting to everyone that underneath it all he was a really nice person.
> 
> I ask you?


 That sounds more like a nightmare. !


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> One of my weirdest dreams was that I'd fallen in love with Donald Trump and was protesting to everyone that underneath it all he was a really nice person.
> 
> I ask you?


:Woot
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

kimthecat said:


> That sounds more like a nightmare. !





SbanR said:


> :Woot
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I think the reason I remember it is because in my waking life I can't stand the man


----------



## DanWalkersmum

I had a vivid dream about Martin Shaw and Lewis Collins (Bodie and Doyle) when I was pregnant with my son (who's now 40) but OH would not let me call him Martin Lewis . Lewis Collins was a very good kisser I remember.


----------



## margy

I sometimes can't remember if what someone told me was in a dream , or if they actually told me that! It worries me.


----------



## Cully

kimthecat said:


> That sounds more like a nightmare. !


You might be right. But I doubt it.


----------



## Cully

Magyarmum said:


> I think the reason I remember it is because in my waking life I can't stand the man


So why aren't we _all_ having the same dream?


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Poor you, it sounds awful.
> I've had a few dreams which were so terrifying I thought I'd never get out of them alive.
> That's when taught myself to get out of them. Recognising what they were and making a choice to turn away. Sounds easy but it wasn't.


It hasn't worked for me. I don't have most of those repeat nightmares any more (things like I find myself in the air hanging desperately onto a piece of a ferris wheel car or falling off a cliff or driving a car or worse, a bus, down a steep hill and I don't know how to drive) though I do remember I used to _try_ to wake myself up out of them.

One time with one of those flying/floating dreams I did actually get myself down in the dream and I felt so relieved when I woke up, and for a long time I never had that dream again. Come to think of it, when I did start having those dreams again...they start with me being at a carnival or fair...I think I have managed to even get myself out of the dream before the part where I fly off the ferris wheel. Hmm.

Elevators shooting out through the roof was another, and don't get me started on the finding myself strapped into a stretcher at an insane asylum dreams. Good god I haven't thought of that one in years. Ugh.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> It hasn't worked for me. I don't have most of those repeat nightmares any more (things like I find myself in the air hanging desperately onto a piece of a ferris wheel car or falling off a cliff or driving a car or worse, a bus, down a steep hill and I don't know how to drive) though I do remember I used to _try_ to wake myself up out of them.
> 
> One time with one of those flying/floating dreams I did actually get myself down in the dream and I felt so relieved when I woke up, and for a long time I never had that dream again. Come to think of it, when I did start having those dreams again...they start with me being at a carnival or fair...I think I have managed to even get myself out of the dream before the part where I fly off the ferris wheel. Hmm.
> 
> Elevators shooting out through the roof was another, and don't get me started on the finding myself strapped into a stretcher at an insane asylum dreams. Good god I haven't thought of that one in years. Ugh.


That must have been frightening.
I used to regularly dream that whatever I was trying to do, something trivial would happen to stop me.
It might be rushing to get ready before a taxi came for me (no idea where it was taking me), and I kept finding things that just had to be done. Like one the kids broke a plate and that needed to be cleared up. Or I couldn't pack my suitcase as it was too full and no matter how much I took out, it was still too full to close.
Always something preventing me from the next step.
When I stopped having them I tried to think what had recently changed in my life that had banished the dream. I couldn't think of anything.
Oh and trying to get somewhere but not being able to find my way, even though it was a place I knew well.
Someone would always come to help.me and they were always very kind. I can't remember ever reaching where I was heading. Maybe because I woke up.


----------



## kimthecat

DanWalkersmum said:


> I had a vivid dream about Martin Shaw and Lewis Collins (Bodie and Doyle) when I was pregnant with my son (who's now 40) but OH would not let me call him Martin Lewis . Lewis Collins was a very good kisser I remember.


:Hilarious I was having a dream about Wham and the phone rang and woke me. I was really pissed. 

I had a huge crush on Lewis Collins . very sad that he died .


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> That must have been frightening.
> I used to regularly dream that whatever I was trying to do, something trivial would happen to stop me.
> It might be rushing to get ready before a taxi came for me (no idea where it was taking me), and I kept finding things that just had to be done. Like one the kids broke a plate and that needed to be cleared up. Or I couldn't pack my suitcase as it was too full and no matter how much I took out, it was still too full to close.
> Always something preventing me from the next step.
> When I stopped having them I tried to think what had recently changed in my life that had banished the dream. I couldn't think of anything.
> Oh and trying to get somewhere but not being able to find my way, even though it was a place I knew well.
> Someone would always come to help.me and they were always very kind. I can't remember ever reaching where I was heading. Maybe because I woke up.


This is so interesting! Of my repeat nightmares I used to have, the only one I still have sometimes is the slanting floor dream. In this dream, whatever else is happening, the wooden floors are so steeply slanted I can't get anywhere, I keep sliding back. No one else in the dream is having any trouble, and the most remarkable thing about this dream is..my brother is always in this dream.

I asked him once if there was ever a house we were in in our childhood that had slanting floors and he said he thought there was, someone's big old farmhouse that our mother took us to visit an old relative one time, a house with back stairways and unexpected little cubbyholes and things like that. Those things are often in the dreams too, but he couldn't remember any more than that. It confirmed the dream had a basis in realty though.

Speaking of dreams that have a basis in reality wait till you hear this one.


----------



## lorilu

I used to have this dream that took place in my best friend from high school's house she grew up in. It was an old house and had a very narrow winding stairway to a tiny second floor, but we mostly stayed down stairs, even when I slept over we slept in the living room. Her father was a widower and her siblings were much older and out of the house so we mostly had the place to ourselves. My house was full of kids and cats, which is why we spent most of our time at her house haha.

Anyway, so I would have this dream that started normally enough in her house but it always went sort of skewed with weird back porches and long rickety wooden stairs, and long trecks down a dirt road in a dark forest along a stream. There was often laundry hanging in the porches. It was all very strange and one time I was telling her (we are still friends, 50 years of friendship and counting!) about these dreams and she said, "well yeah, that was my house".

I said what, that weird double porch, the one off the kitchen and then another one with the rickety stairs and the laundry draped all around? Yes, she said, we used to spend a lot of time on that porch!

I was stunned! I have no waking memory of that porch at all, I can only see it the way it is in my repeat dreams. She also said we often used to walk down the the back of her yard where there was an old abandoned railroad track bed (the rails had been removed) that ran along a creek and it was always very dark and over grown down there. She said she didn't like going down there but I did, and often insisted that we go for a walk down at the railroad tracks.

Again, I have no memory of this at ALL. Even after the told me it was all real. Only my subconscious remembers. Isn't that wild?

(I do have this dream again, even after we discussed it, now that I am thinking about it)


----------



## SusieRainbow

My anxiety dreams involve very steep stairs with risers so high I have to climb up on my hands and knees, I never get to the top.
Another one,I've just returned from a trip abroad and as soon as I get home I get called to work, somewhere I've never been before and I don't even know where it is. I can't find a uniform or any equipment and rush round the house searching for them. At which point I wake up very relieved that it was a dream.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious I was having a dream about Wham and the phone rang and woke me. I was really pissed.
> 
> I had a huge crush on Lewis Collins . very sad that he died .


Me too, he had that twinkle in his eye that was irresistible. Did you see him in Cuckoo Waltz? Martin Shaw too, that smile - swoon.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

lorilu said:


> I used to have this dream that took place in my best friend from high school's house she grew up in. It was an old house and had a very narrow winding stairway to a tiny second floor, but we mostly stayed down stairs, even when I slept over we slept in the living room. Her father was a widower and her siblings were much older and out of the house so we mostly had the place to ourselves. My house was full of kids and cats, which is why we spent most of our time at her house haha.
> 
> Anyway, so I would have this dream that started normally enough in her house but it always went sort of skewed with weird back porches and long rickety wooden stairs, and long trecks down a dirt road in a dark forest along a stream. There was often laundry hanging in the porches. It was all very strange and one time I was telling her (we are still friends, 50 years of friendship and counting!) about these dreams and she said, "well yeah, that was my house".
> 
> I said what, that weird double porch, the one off the kitchen and then another one with the rickety stairs and the laundry draped all around? Yes, she said, we used to spend a lot of time on that porch!
> 
> I was stunned! I have no waking memory of that porch at all, I can only see it the way it is in my repeat dreams. She also said we often used to walk down the the back of her yard where there was an old abandoned railroad track bed (the rails had been removed) that ran along a creek and it was always very dark and over grown down there. She said she didn't like going down there but I did, and often insisted that we go for a walk down at the railroad tracks.
> 
> Again, I have no memory of this at ALL. Even after the told me it was all real. Only my subconscious remembers. Isn't that wild?
> 
> (I do have this dream again, even after we discussed it, now that I am thinking about it)


:Jawdrop


----------



## Lurcherlad

A person who has, for many years, had “mates” do maintenance and repair jobs on their own (but more importantly their elderly relative’s) house, got a shoddy job done on just about every occasion, resulting in more damage to the fabric of the property and repeated maintenance or repair which has cost more in the long run …. and still, when presented with a sensible quote from a reputable expert in the field remarks “my mate will give a better quote for cash” …..

:Banghead


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I used to have this dream that took place in my best friend from high school's house she grew up in. It was an old house and had a very narrow winding stairway to a tiny second floor, but we mostly stayed down stairs, even when I slept over we slept in the living room. Her father was a widower and her siblings were much older and out of the house so we mostly had the place to ourselves. My house was full of kids and cats, which is why we spent most of our time at her house haha.
> 
> Anyway, so I would have this dream that started normally enough in her house but it always went sort of skewed with weird back porches and long rickety wooden stairs, and long trecks down a dirt road in a dark forest along a stream. There was often laundry hanging in the porches. It was all very strange and one time I was telling her (we are still friends, 50 years of friendship and counting!) about these dreams and she said, "well yeah, that was my house".
> 
> I said what, that weird double porch, the one off the kitchen and then another one with the rickety stairs and the laundry draped all around? Yes, she said, we used to spend a lot of time on that porch!
> 
> I was stunned! I have no waking memory of that porch at all, I can only see it the way it is in my repeat dreams. She also said we often used to walk down the the back of her yard where there was an old abandoned railroad track bed (the rails had been removed) that ran along a creek and it was always very dark and over grown down there. She said she didn't like going down there but I did, and often insisted that we go for a walk down at the railroad tracks.
> 
> Again, I have no memory of this at ALL. Even after the told me it was all real. Only my subconscious remembers. Isn't that wild?
> 
> (I do have this dream again, even after we discussed it, now that I am thinking about it)


They say dreams are our subconscious trying to tell us something. It's trying to work out what that something is that's so frustrating.


----------



## Lurcherlad

People who, when they ask “have you been watching X ….”? and you answer “no, I have no interest in it tbh” …. they then insist on trying to tell you every last detail about it?


----------



## Cully

I have a friend like that but it's usually books. I love reading, but not having the story related to me in its entirety.
And photographs. Why do people insist on showing me every single pic, including black and white ones from WWI, that show people I never knew or am likely to, and have to hear their life stories.:Yawn
I love photographs. They are a reminder of the bits of my past I want to remember. But I wouldn't dream of imposing them on anyone else.
Don't get me started on baby pics. Join a mother and baby club!
I guess that's why we join PF. There's only so many cat/ dog photos most _normal_ people can stand. It's a captive audience here.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> People who, when they ask "have you been watching X …."? and you answer "no, I have no interest in it tbh" …. they then insist on trying to tell you every last detail about it?


or when people seem to get almost offended or frustrated that you haven't seen something. telling me i MUST watch it and asking HOW HAVE YOU NOT? i don't watch tv so I get this a lot


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> People who, when they ask "have you been watching X …."? and you answer "no, I have no interest in it tbh" …. they then insist on trying to tell you every last detail about it?


My mum. Who also tells me about everything I want to watch but haven't yet.


----------



## MollySmith

My husband had a dream the other night that he couldn't wake up. Terrified us both to be honest. 

My stress dream is in a place we used to stay at often as kids in Cornwall, and then it becomes another place we stayed at and I go up these starirs to a room where there's a body. I wish it was some handsome man waiting for me but I know it's someone dying. The stairs and the house are so vivid that if I was go there in waking life I'd know it.


----------



## MollySmith

People who steal appointments. I got to physio on Friday at 8am and sat outside with someone else. She got up, walked into the 8am slot and as there is no receptionist, I waited as I thought she had a reason to be there. A second woman arrives and I said they're running late and she was surprised as it was so early. At 8.30 first woman leaves and second woman gets called in but we queried it. By this time I've been waiting 45 mins. Physio not sure what happened as I showed her the confirmation from the booking system. I had to go home as there wasn't a space.

To cut a long story short, first woman stole my appointment as she got it wrong. I don't know how but she did so I've yet to see the physio and won't until 13th. Fortunately no charge as I'd done nothing wrong and in fact my waiting time was longer than the actual appointment! 

Honestly it sounds so silly but I was in that much pain on Friday morning that when I got to the car, I burst into tears. It doesn't take much these days for anyone I'm sure. If I see the first woman again, she may need more than physio.... grrrrrr!


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> People who steal appointments. I got to physio on Friday at 8am and sat outside with someone else. She got up, walked into the 8am slot and as there is no receptionist, I waited as I thought she had a reason to be there. A second woman arrives and I said they're running late and she was surprised as it was so early. At 8.30 first woman leaves and second woman gets called in but we queried it. By this time I've been waiting 45 mins. Physio not sure what happened as I showed her the confirmation from the booking system. I had to go home as there wasn't a space.
> 
> To cut a long story short, first woman stole my appointment as she got it wrong. I don't know how but she did so I've yet to see the physio and won't until 13th. Fortunately no charge as I'd done nothing wrong and in fact my waiting time was longer than the actual appointment!
> 
> Honestly it sounds so silly but I was in that much pain on Friday morning that when I got to the car, I burst into tears. It doesn't take much these days for anyone I'm sure. If I see the first woman again, she may need more than physio.... grrrrrr!


That's terrible I'm so sorry that happened to you. I would have burst into tears too. The pain can just flatten you.,


----------



## kimthecat

DanWalkersmum said:


> Me too, he had that twinkle in his eye that was irresistible. Did you see him in Cuckoo Waltz? Martin Shaw too, that smile - swoon.


Yes, :Kiss


----------



## £54etgfb6

MollySmith said:


> People who steal appointments. I got to physio on Friday at 8am and sat outside with someone else. She got up, walked into the 8am slot and as there is no receptionist, I waited as I thought she had a reason to be there. A second woman arrives and I said they're running late and she was surprised as it was so early. At 8.30 first woman leaves and second woman gets called in but we queried it. By this time I've been waiting 45 mins. Physio not sure what happened as I showed her the confirmation from the booking system. I had to go home as there wasn't a space.
> 
> To cut a long story short, first woman stole my appointment as she got it wrong. I don't know how but she did so I've yet to see the physio and won't until 13th. Fortunately no charge as I'd done nothing wrong and in fact my waiting time was longer than the actual appointment!
> 
> Honestly it sounds so silly but I was in that much pain on Friday morning that when I got to the car, I burst into tears. It doesn't take much these days for anyone I'm sure. If I see the first woman again, she may need more than physio.... grrrrrr!


It definitely isn't silly, health is something important and when *you've* waited for *your* appointment and it gets taken from you of course you're going to feel frustrated! Why does your practice not have a receptionist can I ask? Surely this means anyone can enter the building whenever they want to? I'm not sure how they're doing it in England but here you are not allowed in the building until they call you to by name or until the doctor/nurse comes to the door themselves to get you. Really frustrating that that happened to you.


----------



## mrs phas

Cully said:


> They say dreams are our subconscious trying to tell us something. It's trying to work out what that something is that's so frustrating.


I'd love to know what my subconscious is trying to tell me
My husband died 13½ yrs ago, yet for the last year I've had the same dream at least once a month, sometimes even once ot twice a week
The boys and I are sitting around the dining table and in he walks, bold as brass, profuse apologies and a tale of how he had to go into secret witness protection, none of us could know and it had to be made out he was dead. The undertaker swapped him for a 'dummy' when they put him in the private ambulance. Now it was all over and done with, he could come back and resume his old life -13½ years later!
I don't know whether to jump for joy, hit him with the nearest heaviest thing or what, the boys walk out without talking to him and he doesn't understand why everything can't be normal
I can't ever bring myself out of this dream, even though, now, even whilst in the dream, I know it's a dream
I came to terms with his death a long time ago, hard for us, best way for him (home, with family having had a great day out and completely out of the blue)
and,
If anyone, as proven 4 years ago when I got my BC diagnosis, it's my mum I miss, want and need beyond anyone else (she died 24 yrs ago) and I've never dreamt of her
So? Come on subconscious, I need you to fess up


----------



## SusieRainbow

'food porn'
Why,oh why, do people feel compelled to post photos of their dinner, tea, whatever,on Facebook??


----------



## Lurcherlad

SusieRainbow said:


> 'food porn'
> Why,oh why, do people feel compelled to post photos of their dinner, tea, whatever,on Facebook??


I send pics of my food when eating out or having takeaway to my niece who lives abroad …. she requests them! 

Things that she misses not living here and can't get where she lives in DomRep … like a good old Indian takeaway


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> My husband had a dream the other night that he couldn't wake up. Terrified us both to be honest.
> 
> My stress dream is in a place we used to stay at often as kids in Cornwall, and then it becomes another place we stayed at and I go up these starirs to a room where there's a body. I wish it was some handsome man waiting for me but I know it's someone dying. The stairs and the house are so vivid that if I was go there in waking life I'd know it.


That's what I meant about things morphing. It starts off as one thing you a familiar with, as in your in Cornwall then becomes somewhere else.


----------



## Magyarmum

mrs phas said:


> I'd love to know what my subconscious is trying to tell me
> My husband died 13½ yrs ago, yet for the last year I've had the same dream at least once a month, sometimes even once ot twice a week
> The boys and I are sitting around the dining table and in he walks, bold as brass, profuse apologies and a tale of how he had to go into secret witness protection, none of us could know and it had to be made out he was dead. The undertaker swapped him for a 'dummy' when they put him in the private ambulance. Now it was all over and done with, he could come back and resume his old life -13½ years later!
> I don't know whether to jump for joy, hit him with the nearest heaviest thing or what, the boys walk out without talking to him and he doesn't understand why everything can't be normal
> I can't ever bring myself out of this dream, even though, now, even whilst in the dream, I know it's a dream
> I came to terms with his death a long time ago, hard for us, best way for him (home, with family having had a great day out and completely out of the blue)
> and,
> If anyone, as proven 4 years ago when I got my BC diagnosis, it's my mum I miss, want and need beyond anyone else (she died 24 yrs ago) and I've never dreamt of her
> So? Come on subconscious, I need you to fess up


I often dream of my younger son who died 11 years ago. They're lovely dreams though, where he usually turns up unexpectedly and says he's going to take me out. It might be to a show or a meal but we always have a good chat and I wake up happy to have seen him, even if it's only in my dreams


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> 'food porn'
> Why,oh why, do people feel compelled to post photos of their dinner, tea, whatever,on Facebook??


ikr?? fine, if you are posting a picture of your food followed by a recipe then ok...if it looks good I might want to try and make it myself. But otherwise?

am now waiting for the inevitable moment when FB goes too far and people start posting their post dinner bowel movements as well!:Wideyed:Wtf
:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> ikr?? fine, if you are posting a picture of your food followed by a recipe then ok...if it looks good I might want to try and make it myself. But otherwise?
> 
> am now waiting for the inevitable moment when FB goes too far and people start posting their post dinner bowel movements as well!:Wideyed:Wtf
> :Hilarious


That site already exists, apparently!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> A person who has, for many years, had "mates" do maintenance and repair jobs on their own (but more importantly their elderly relative's) house, got a shoddy job done on just about every occasion, resulting in more damage to the fabric of the property and repeated maintenance or repair which has cost more in the long run …. and still, when presented with a sensible quote from a reputable expert in the field remarks "my mate will give a better quote for cash" …..
> 
> :Banghead


never used "mates" for this very reason


----------



## DanWalkersmum

MollySmith said:


> People who steal appointments. I got to physio on Friday at 8am and sat outside with someone else. She got up, walked into the 8am slot and as there is no receptionist, I waited as I thought she had a reason to be there. A second woman arrives and I said they're running late and she was surprised as it was so early. At 8.30 first woman leaves and second woman gets called in but we queried it. By this time I've been waiting 45 mins. Physio not sure what happened as I showed her the confirmation from the booking system. I had to go home as there wasn't a space.
> 
> To cut a long story short, first woman stole my appointment as she got it wrong. I don't know how but she did so I've yet to see the physio and won't until 13th. Fortunately no charge as I'd done nothing wrong and in fact my waiting time was longer than the actual appointment!
> 
> Honestly it sounds so silly but I was in that much pain on Friday morning that when I got to the car, I burst into tears. It doesn't take much these days for anyone I'm sure. If I see the first woman again, she may need more than physio.... grrrrrr!


how did the physio not check the names? unforgiveable!


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


> I often dream of my younger son who died 11 years ago. They're lovely dreams though, where he usually turns up unexpectedly and says he's going to take me out. It might be to a show or a meal but we always have a good chat and I wake up happy to have seen him, even if it's only in my dreams


I have dreams about my mother like that. I love them.

All this talk of dreams,today is a holiday and I slept in this morning. You know, woke up, knew I didn't have to get up, cuddled the cat, and blissfully went back to sleep.

So then I had a dream about work. I dreamed someone came to my window while I was on the phone with another customer. My boss came in and started helping the window customer, got on my computer, started printing documents, and before I knew it I turned around and my desk and office was an absolute mess with piles of papers everywhere, everything messed up and disorganized.

No mystery where that came from lol. I keep on top of my work and my desk and work areas are tidy and organized. Boss - not so much.


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> ikr?? fine, if you are posting a picture of your food followed by a recipe then ok...if it looks good I might want to try and make it myself. But otherwise?
> 
> am now waiting for the inevitable moment when FB goes too far and people start posting their post dinner bowel movements as well!:Wideyed:Wtf
> :Hilarious


I'm sure it'll be out there if you google it:Yuck


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> I'm sure it'll be out there if you google it:Yuck


No thanks!:Vomit:Wacky


----------



## MollySmith

DanWalkersmum said:


> how did the physio not check the names? unforgiveable!


I know. I was cross with myself at not querying it more, but I was already angry at being kept waiting and her initial excuse was that the system wasn't working properly and 'it's done this before' and I firmly suggested that it needed sorting out. It was only later when she rang to apologise that she said the woman had walked in. I guess we're all wearing masks and it's my second visit but still more reason to check.I was just too cross and wanted to get home.


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> That's terrible I'm so sorry that happened to you. I would have burst into tears too. The pain can just flatten you.,


Thank you. I have had broken nights of sleep and I was so pleased to get a slot before we were going away on holiday. I think I'd have been merely angry not tearful angry had I been able to see them this week but I'm away now.



bmr10 said:


> It definitely isn't silly, health is something important and when *you've* waited for *your* appointment and it gets taken from you of course you're going to feel frustrated! Why does your practice not have a receptionist can I ask? Surely this means anyone can enter the building whenever they want to? I'm not sure how they're doing it in England but here you are not allowed in the building until they call you to by name or until the doctor/nurse comes to the door themselves to get you. Really frustrating that that happened to you.


It's a private practice in the university sports centre. I'm still waiting on the NHS (no criticism of them but I needed some physio in the meantime to keep the pain manageable and ease my worries too - hah!) Either way, that's going to be my question when I go back. I guess they are relying on the online booking system and that one has to pay at the end of the appointment.


----------



## MollySmith

Celebs on Twitter misquoting stuff about the virus. It's not a huge stretch to go to a fact checker website first surely.


----------



## MollySmith

Magyarmum said:


> I often dream of my younger son who died 11 years ago. They're lovely dreams though, where he usually turns up unexpectedly and says he's going to take me out. It might be to a show or a meal but we always have a good chat and I wake up happy to have seen him, even if it's only in my dreams


That's a lovely dream and I am so sorry for your loss.

I have seen or at least felt the presence of my late son as a teen, not a tiny baby, standing by the back wall of our house with a football under his arm. It was a huge comfort to feel this at the time, and still is.


----------



## Boxer123

The Conservatives in particular Boris I have no issue with paying more NI but for the lower earners it’s going to make life even harder why not tax the rich a bit more? Oh yes I forget they are his chums. I’m so mad.


----------



## rona

Footpaths that have a hidden (by stinging nettles) ditch, resulting in a sprained foot and a broken rib 

Have reported to local council!


----------



## Cully

I've had a letter from my surgery to book my flu vaccine. I phoned 5 minutes after it opened this morning and I still haven't got through. 
What's worrying me is that they have limited stock so if I don't get an appointment I might not get my jab. ARRRGGHHH!


----------



## lorilu

rona said:


> Footpaths that have a hidden (by stinging nettles) ditch, resulting in a sprained foot and a broken rib
> 
> Have reported to local council!


You? Oh no!

The stinging nettles have gone crazy around here this year. They are just everywhere.


----------



## Cully

The gardens here are growing wild which might look unsightly to some, but you should see all the insect it attracts. A bugs paradise. Misty too, as bug watching is her favourite past time.:Cat


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> Footpaths that have a hidden (by stinging nettles) ditch, resulting in a sprained foot and a broken rib
> 
> Have reported to local council!


You? Are you OK? (at least as OK as you can be)


----------



## rona

lorilu said:


> You? Oh no!
> 
> The stinging nettles have gone crazy around here this year. They are just everywhere.





ForestWomble said:


> You? Are you OK? (at least as OK as you can be)


Yep me!!

More a nuisance than anything especially as it seems it will stop my swimming for a while 

At least it's a higher rib and not like last time, I did one of the floating ribs and that was painful whatever I did.

I just can't breath deeply or twist fast. The foot is more painful but that will heal a lot quicker............I hope so anyway


----------



## Cully

What's the best thing to do? I said in my previous post I am trying to ring my surgery to book a flu jab but it just rings constantly, despite being told to ring during certain times, which I am doing. and nobody is answering so I guess it's v busy.
Is it best to just let the phone ring no matter how long until someone (reception) answers, or should I just let it ring say 20 times, put it down and try every 10 minutes or so?


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> What's the best thing to do? I said in my previous post I am trying to ring my surgery to book a flu jab but it just rings constantly, despite being told to ring during certain times, which I am doing. and nobody is answering so I guess it's v busy.
> Is it best to just let the phone ring no matter how long until someone (reception) answers, or should I just let it ring say 20 times, put it down and try every 10 minutes or so?


Isn't it lunchtime?
They may not have many in reception at the moment


----------



## Cully

rona said:


> Isn't it lunchtime?
> They may not have many in reception at the moment


Instructions on the letter say ring between 12.30 and 3.30:Banghead


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> What's the best thing to do? I said in my previous post I am trying to ring my surgery to book a flu jab but it just rings constantly, despite being told to ring during certain times, which I am doing. and nobody is answering so I guess it's v busy.
> Is it best to just let the phone ring no matter how long until someone (reception) answers, or should I just let it ring say 20 times, put it down and try every 10 minutes or so?


20 times? Wow that's long. I tend to just let it ring until it cuts out, it doesn't ring anywhere near that number though. :Wideyed


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> 20 times? Wow that's long. I tend to just let it ring until it cuts out, it doesn't ring anywhere near that number though. :Wideyed


Yep, ringing for over 30 minutes now. It's a doctors surgery for goodness sake!!


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> Yep, ringing for over 30 minutes now. It's a doctors surgery for goodness sake!!


Possibly got an emergency


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> The Conservatives in particular Boris I have no issue with paying more NI but for the lower earners it's going to make life even harder why not tax the rich a bit more? Oh yes I forget they are his chums. I'm so mad.


It would be fairer to increase Income Tax instead, I think?


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Possibly got an emergency


It seems to be that way now with our surgery too … rings for ages with no answer and giving up to try again for a couple of days.

Can't all be having emergencies


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Yep me!!
> 
> More a nuisance than anything especially as it seems it will stop my swimming for a while
> 
> At least it's a higher rib and not like last time, I did one of the floating ribs and that was painful whatever I did.
> 
> I just can't breath deeply or twist fast. The foot is more painful but that will heal a lot quicker............I hope so anyway


Healing vibes!


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Footpaths that have a hidden (by stinging nettles) ditch, resulting in a sprained foot and a broken rib
> 
> Have reported to local council!


Liked for reporting


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> It would be fairer to increase Income Tax instead, I think?


Not sure, as those richer older people who own shares will be paying a share too


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> At least it's a higher rib and not like last time, I did one of the floating ribs and that was painful whatever I did.
> I just can't breath deeply or twist fast. The foot is more painful but that will heal a lot quicker............I hope so anyway


That sounds really miserable. Hope you feel better soon (maybe you cant go swimming but perhaps you could just go for a float instead!?LOL)

Stinging nettles have kinda taken over here as well. There is an alleyway behind my house seperating the terraces and it is currently just wall to wall chest high stingers!:Nailbiting

Currently annoyed with wearing my face mask for 10+ hrs at work in this hot weather.....gives me such a sweaty face.:Shifty


----------



## Cully

I wouldn't mind so much hanging on for someone to answer but when you ring there's a message instructing which number to press for each situation; receptiion, appointments etc. By then my call is connected so I'm being charged per minute I hang on.


----------



## Cully

rona said:


> Yep me!!
> 
> More a nuisance than anything especially as it seems it will stop my swimming for a while
> 
> At least it's a higher rib and not like last time, I did one of the floating ribs and that was painful whatever I did.
> 
> I just can't breath deeply or twist fast. The foot is more painful but that will heal a lot quicker............I hope so anyway


Sorry to hear this, poor you. Ribs can take ages to heal but hope you are at least able manage on painkillers for now.


----------



## SbanR

Sorry to hear of your injuries @rona


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I wouldn't mind so much hanging on for someone to answer but when you ring there's a message instructing which number to press for each situation; receptiion, appointments etc. By then my call is connected so I'm being charged per minute I hang on.


When my GP's line is busy you just can't connect - your call gets booted off!


----------



## Cully

Yay, I finally got through after waiting in a queue that eventually told me I was 15th in line.
Because of no guarantee with stock being delivered they just gave me a time slot, then will give me a date once they know more about when they'll actually have the jabs delivered.
Glad that's sorted, but dread looking at my next phone bill.:Nailbiting


----------



## DanWalkersmum

rona said:


> Footpaths that have a hidden (by stinging nettles) ditch, resulting in a sprained foot and a broken rib
> 
> Have reported to local council!


 was it you or someone you know? Get well soon


----------



## Cully

DanWalkersmum said:


> was it you or someone you know? Get well soon


Twas our very own Rona.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

get well soon Rona


----------



## rona

DanWalkersmum said:


> get well soon Rona


thanks, but I think it's 6 week minimum, last time it was 8 

Sleeping sitting up tonight I think. Too painful lying down :Bawling


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> I have dreams about my mother like that. I love them.
> 
> All this talk of dreams,today is a holiday and I slept in this morning. You know, woke up, knew I didn't have to get up, cuddled the cat, and blissfully went back to sleep.
> 
> So then I had a dream about work. I dreamed someone came to my window while I was on the phone with another customer. My boss came in and started helping the window customer, got on my computer, started printing documents, and before I knew it I turned around and my desk and office was an absolute mess with piles of papers everywhere, everything messed up and disorganized.
> 
> No mystery where that came from lol. I keep on top of my work and my desk and work areas are tidy and organized. Boss - not so much.


Good grief I had another dream about work. This one I've had before. I dreamed I went into work and "they" had rearranged my entire work space. And I was so upset. I thought I was done with that dream since the main person who was always suggesting I do things differently had left our office.

Dreaming about work is really annoying..


----------



## Cully

I have dreams where I'm sitting my exams at school and I can feel the stress and dread, even though I did quite well. It's a Groundhog Day dream.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

rona said:


> thanks, but I think it's 6 week minimum, last time it was 8
> 
> Sleeping sitting up tonight I think. Too painful lying down :Bawling


:Inpain:Nurse hugs - painkillers take it easy.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I have dreams where I'm sitting my exams at school and I can feel the stress and dread, even though I did quite well. It's a Groundhog Day dream.


When I dream about high school it's usually to do with being unable to open my locker. I never mastered the combination lock. It never occurred to me to ask it to be fixed until just this minute. I had to leave my locker unlocked and often had things stolen from it, until I learned not to leave anything in it. Had that darn locker from grade 7 through grade 12. (US grades)


----------



## Nonnie

My Tesco delivery turned up at 6am this morning (two hours early) whilst i was out walking Ned - i found a text and voicemail on my phone.

Just had another text to tell me that my delivery will now be around an hour late.

I havent had a delivery within my allotted slot for months now - not their fault though, we have so many roadworks in and around the area (at one point the village over was almost impossible to get in and out of as every road was closed!) and so many new builds going up with an infrastructure that cant cope with it all.


----------



## Cully

Nonnie said:


> My Tesco delivery turned up at 6am this morning (two hours early) whilst i was out walking Ned - i found a text and voicemail on my phone.
> 
> Just had another text to tell me that my delivery will now be around an hour late.
> 
> I havent had a delivery within my allotted slot for months now - not their fault though, we have so many roadworks in and around the area (at one point the village over was almost impossible to get in and out of as every road was closed!) and so many new builds going up with an infrastructure that cant cope with it all.


It's really unacceptable if them to turn out early without at least sending you a text.
As you say, the problems in your area are to blame, but we can't all sit around waiting 'just in case'. And how long does it take to text?!


----------



## Nonnie

Cully said:


> It's really unacceptable if them to turn out early without at least sending you a text.
> As you say, the problems in your area are to blame, but we can't all sit around waiting 'just in case'. And how long does it take to text?!


I think they were delivery to someone else in my area at that time, so figured they would chance it.

Would have been fine if it wasnt so hot and i didnt have to walk the dog at the crack of dawn.

Mind you, my phone is always on silent, so i probably wouldnt have noticed the text until hours later anyway.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Can't find the on-line shopping thread so I'm posting here....

Had an e-mail this morning about today's shopping from Sainsbury's.

Ordered 2 Warburtons loafs ...No replacement 

No smoother orange juice....getting the one with bits in :Yuck

No Lemon yogurt......No replacement

No tinned peas and carrots..... getting just peas 

The juice is going back, but surely they have got some bread they could send us.

That means I've got to go out later now to see what I can get.

I take it, it's because they can't get enough drivers. Bloody Brexit.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Can't find the on-line shopping thread so I'm posting here....
> 
> Had an e-mail this morning about today's shopping from Sainsbury's.
> 
> Ordered 2 Warburtons loafs ...No replacement
> 
> No smoother orange juice....getting the one with bits in :Yuck
> 
> No Lemon yogurt......No replacement
> 
> No tinned peas and carrots..... getting just peas
> 
> The juice is going back, but surely they have got some bread they could send us.
> 
> That means I've got to go out later now to see what I can get.
> 
> I take it, it's because they can't get enough drivers. Bloody Brexit.


It's like that here most weeks. I asked the delivery man from Tesco about it last week and he said they've got enough drivers to deliver customers orders, it's just they don't have enough lorry drivers to deliver the stock to the stores. 
I'm awaiting my delivery today and just hope I don't have to trek up to Tesco for missing items.


----------



## Nonnie

Cully said:


> It's like that here most weeks. I asked the delivery man from Tesco about it last week and he said they've got enough drivers to deliver customers orders, it's just they don't have enough lorry drivers to deliver the stock to the stores.
> I'm awaiting my delivery today and just hope I don't have to trek up to Tesco for missing items.


You only need a standard driving licence to be a delivery driver, so there are no problems with filling those roles.

Its those with HGV licences that are thin on the ground.

My delivery has arrived and everything was available, so fingers crossed.

My mother had her Sainsburys yesterday and had quite a few subs. She did well out of it though as she buys the cheapest things, so they had to send her the better stuff at the same price.


----------



## Magyarmum

Cully said:


> It's like that here most weeks. I asked the delivery man from Tesco about it last week and he said they've got enough drivers to deliver customers orders, it's just they don't have enough lorry drivers to deliver the stock to the stores.
> I'm awaiting my delivery today and just hope I don't have to trek up to Tesco for missing items.


None of the supermarkets like Tesco deliver to where I live, and we no longer have a mobile green/grocer come round, so I have to drive the 12 miles to shop at Spar, whether I like it or not.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Nonnie said:


> Its those with HGV licences that are thin on the ground.


That's the problem, no drivers...... Thank you Boris.......


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's the problem, no drivers...... Thank you Boris.......


I think it's part BJ and covid tbh.


----------



## Siskin

Covid has played a large part in hgv licenses from the tests not happening, no trainers working, the DVLA also having some sort of strike as well as Covid related issues, it’s not just Brexit


For the last month or so I’ve been marking a number of things to be substituted with a message to ask them to look for certain things in particular if the item I ordered wasn’t available. Only once couldn’t they come up with something and I think it was more likely that the picker couldn’t be bothered to go to another part of the store to get it. Usually there has been some subs. This week everything arrived as ordered.
With Tesco’s, we get a phone call round about 8am to tell us an hour that the delivery will arrive, then closer to the time I check the tesco app and it will break it down to a half hour arrival time. Occasionally they will phone to say they are nearby could they come now, but usually it if they are delivering to someone else in the village and it’s only about 15-30 minutes early


----------



## ForestWomble

It's the week for things breaking in my home this week it seems, over the weekend my tumble dryer stopped working and today I can't open my window! What else will go wrong?


----------



## mrs phas

Cully said:


> I think it's part BJ and covid tbh.


Not forgetting Brexit meaning a lot of foreign hgv drivers can no longer get UK jobs


----------



## rona

Oh for heavens sake, we had a load of Polish people go back home and they have more of a driver shortage than us. Germany is having problems too........Brexit? 
https://www.globalcoldchainnews.com/driver-shortage-is-pan-european/

What about here NZ
https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/125372151/major-truck-driver-shortage-being-addressed

Brexit?

or HERE AU
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-05-16/truck-driver-shortage-looms-large/100139772

OR here USA
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-has-the-u-s-looking-for-more-drivers-abroad


----------



## Magyarmum

mrs phas said:


> Not forgetting Brexit meaning a lot of foreign hgv drivers can no longer get UK jobs


Plus the EU recently brought in new legislation about the number of hours that EU truck drivers can work


----------



## Magyarmum

I've just had a new microwave delivered only to find the user manual is in Polish which is a fat lot of use to me apart from the fact that I live in a country where Hungarian is the local lingo :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Cully

:Jawdrop Just discovered that ringing my surgery continuously yesterday to try and book a flu jab, as requested, has cost me over £20 in call charges. I'm so upset I could weep but there doesn't seem to be anything I can do.
Just a warning if you have to do similar.


----------



## mrs phas

rona said:


> What about here NZ
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/125372151/major-truck-driver-shortage-being-addressed
> 
> Brexit?
> 
> or HERE AU
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-05-16/truck-driver-shortage-looms-large/100139772
> 
> OR here USA
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-has-the-u-s-looking-for-more-drivers-abroad


As far as I know none of those countries have anything to do with Brexit so your arguement is simply undermined, and, dives into the depths of fanaticism
But 
It's common knowledge that losing the massive amount of European drivers, those that went home through Brexit, covid, etc and haven't come back due to now having to have visa or their own countries raising the pay for hgv drivers
And 
The aging population of hgv drivers and those that have taken retirement, early retirement and/or got other jobs during the various lockdowns
And 
The lack of opportunities for younger people to take hgv licences 
Have all contributed to the shortage of drivers so much so that it's been mooted that the government _may _give incentives to drivers, who can, return from early retirement

Brexit is just another part and parcel of the whole $h1tstorm that has hit the UK, specifically, since 2019, 
Maybe without covid and lockdowns _*everywhere*_ would be in a better place


----------



## Nonnie

I think the causes of the HGV crisis are multi-faceted.

Aus and NZ have both closed their borders for a significant amount of time, and both historically employed a lot of foreign drivers. Both countries have had significant issues with drivers for years too, way before the pandemic, which seems to have simply highlighted just how dire it is. If you want to relocate to NZ, a country that is very difficult to emigrate to, being an HGV driver is a fantastic way as its one of the skilled jobs thats highly sought after.

I think the biggest cause in most countries is that the job simply doesnt appeal; it costs a lot to train; has highly anti-social hours; the pay is pretty poor and the conditions are less that favourable.

No one wants to be an HGV driver, and many that are want to get out of the profession as its a horrible job.

EDIT: this just popped up on the BBC, so looks like the government are taking some action. Will probably be ineffectual, but still...
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-58487347

If you look at the average demographics and average age of drivers, its men in their 50's.

Until they give the industry an overhaul and offer better pay and conditions, then no one is going to want to train for it.


----------



## rona

mrs phas said:


> As far as I know none of those countries have anything to do with Brexit so your arguement is simply undermined, and, dives into the depths of fanaticism


EH?


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> :Jawdrop Just discovered that ringing my surgery continuously yesterday to try and book a flu jab, as requested, has cost me over £20 in call charges. I'm so upset I could weep but there doesn't seem to be anything I can do.
> Just a warning if you have to do similar.


Blimey!

When I broke my rib, I discovered that I hadn't topped up my phone for 3 months and had 19p left. Luckily I'd told OH before it ran out and he phoned me


----------



## mrs phas

Cully said:


> :Jawdrop Just discovered that ringing my surgery continuously yesterday to try and book a flu jab, as requested, has cost me over £20 in call charges. I'm so upset I could weep but there doesn't seem to be anything I can do.
> Just a warning if you have to do similar.


Can you not make a complaint to the practise manager?
I'm dreading tomorrow, as I have to phone from 8am to get an appointment for Matt, to see his own Dr, on the day 
He doesn't need one on the day, it's a discussion re his medication, he hasn't had a review since 2013 when he was sectioned, and is worried his appointment will take up one that someone urgently needs 
But 
The practise manager is only releasing drs appointments for each single day, you can't book one for next week, even if a non emergency 
Yet 
You can for the practice nurses

*Reason for review request now, is we are fed up of waiting for NHS mental health counseling and are going private, they are worried to start counseling (,and rightly so)due to such a long gap with no review


----------



## mrs phas

@rona 
BBC News - Government to shorten HGV driver testing process
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-58487347

I think it's the 10th paragraph mentions the "perfect storm" of *Brexit driver exodus *covid and aging/retiring workforce"

How strange that the haulage industry itself mention Brexit as a contributing problem 
Not just me then


----------



## rona

mrs phas said:


> @rona
> BBC News - Government to shorten HGV driver testing process
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-58487347
> 
> I think it's the 10th paragraph mentions the "perfect storm" of *Brexit driver exodus *covid and aging/retiring workforce"
> 
> How strange that the haulage industry itself mention Brexit as a contributing problem
> Not just me then


Well yes, it obviously added a little to the problem, but not as HP suggests, the whole problem. I feel the pandemic is mainly to blame as bore out by other countries with the same issues


----------



## Cully

mrs phas said:


> Can you not make a complaint to the practise manager?
> I'm dreading tomorrow, as I have to phone from 8am to get an appointment for Matt, to see his own Dr, on the day
> He doesn't need one on the day, it's a discussion re his medication, he hasn't had a review since 2013 when he was sectioned, and is worried his appointment will take up one that someone urgently needs
> But
> The practise manager is only releasing drs appointments for each single day, you can't book one for next week, even if a non emergency
> Yet
> You can for the practice nurses
> 
> *Reason for review request now, is we are fed up of waiting for NHS mental health counseling and are going private, they are worried to start counseling (,and rightly so)due to such a long gap with no review


I can't see the point in complaining as they were tremendously busy when I finally got through. It's not their fault it took so long really, nor are they responsible for TalkTalk's call charges.
I hope you manage to get an appointment easily tomorrow.


----------



## Jobeth

Cully said:


> I can't see the point in complaining as they were tremendously busy when I finally got through. It's not their fault it took so long really, nor are they responsible for TalkTalk's call charges.


They are not allowed to use premium rate numbers so I'd ask for an alternative number if it starts with 084.


----------



## Cully

Jobeth said:


> They are not allowed to use premium rate numbers so I'd ask for an alternative number if it starts with 084.


Don't think it'd premium rate starting with 01, and it's in my calling circle which gives me 10% discount!!
I think it's just down to how many calls I made in those 2 hours I tried calling again and again.
When you dial the number you get a message which goes on about covid symptoms etc and instruction what number to press for who you need. Just that message one cost £1.59, and that's before you even get put through!!


----------



## rona

When I counter a headline news statement with a more balanced take on a subject and people assume I completely dispute the headline statement 

Often I just like to add a little balance to stop people working themselves into a lather  

Obviously, on the odd occasion I disagree too


----------



## mrs phas

rona said:


> Well yes, it obviously added a little to the problem, but not as HP suggests, the whole problem. I feel the pandemic is mainly to blame as bore out by other countries with the same issues


Oh I agree, not the whole problem at all


----------



## MollySmith

mrs phas said:


> As far as I know none of those countries have anything to do with Brexit so your arguement is simply undermined, and, dives into the depths of fanaticism
> But
> It's common knowledge that losing the massive amount of European drivers, those that went home through Brexit, covid, etc and haven't come back due to now having to have visa or their own countries raising the pay for hgv drivers
> And
> The aging population of hgv drivers and those that have taken retirement, early retirement and/or got other jobs during the various lockdowns
> And
> The lack of opportunities for younger people to take hgv licences
> Have all contributed to the shortage of drivers so much so that it's been mooted that the government _may _give incentives to drivers, who can, return from early retirement
> 
> Brexit is just another part and parcel of the whole $h1tstorm that has hit the UK, specifically, since 2019,
> Maybe without covid and lockdowns _*everywhere*_ would be in a better place


I've shared the link to the PR from the Road Haulage Association already on PF... I'd have though they'd have a pretty good idea, being _actual_ drivers not PF members and armchair experts. Crikey eh?

https://www.rha.uk.net/News/News-Bl...ndustry-write-to-prime-minister-boris-johnson


----------



## rona

2012
https://www.commercialmotor.com/news/uk-facing-looming-driver-shortage

2014
https://theloadstar.com/fta-cpc-driver-shortage/

2019
https://assetalliancegroup.co.uk/2019/06/01/the-hgv-driver-shortage-new-industry-facts-and-perspectives/



MollySmith said:


> _actual_ drivers not PF members and armchair experts.


Yep


----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> 2012
> https://www.commercialmotor.com/news/uk-facing-looming-driver-shortage
> 
> 2014
> https://theloadstar.com/fta-cpc-driver-shortage/
> 
> 2019
> https://assetalliancegroup.co.uk/2019/06/01/the-hgv-driver-shortage-new-industry-facts-and-perspectives/
> 
> Yep


Yep..... as posted on the Brexit thread.....

_"The RHA warning the Government in 2019 and 2020. And 2017 during negotiations. "_

Then there's the complaints this evening on the news channels (BBC and ITV) from drivers unions saying that we need people from abroad to drive to fill the gap. It can't be that in doing this might be admitting Brexit is a factor. Oh no, of course not....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-58487347


----------



## lorilu

Can we please keep the politics out of this thread. There is another thread for this kind of talk. I'd like to keep this thread open. Thanks.


----------



## rona

lorilu said:


> Can we please keep the politics out of this thread. There is another thread for this kind of talk. I'd like to keep this thread open. Thanks.


Well it is petty and is more than rather annoying


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH keeps misplacing his wallet… or pulling cash out of his pocket with his phone.

I’ve told him to get a handbag


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> OH keeps misplacing his wallet… or pulling cash out of his pocket with his phone.
> 
> I've told him to get a handbag



My handbag has so many pockets and compartments I spend ages looking for my car keys, much to my OH's annoyance. Kind of hoping he might buy me a new bag with less pockets


----------



## Happy Paws2

DanWalkersmum said:


> My handbag has so many pockets and compartments I spend ages looking for my car keys, much to my OH's annoyance. Kind of hoping he might buy me a new bag with less pockets


Those bags seem such a good idea when you buy them, plenty of room for everything we need, but do we really need to carry the kitchen sink with us.:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> My handbag has so many pockets and compartments I spend ages looking for my car keys, much to my OH's annoyance. Kind of hoping he might buy me a new bag with less pockets


I know the feeling! Apart from never remembering which pocket I put anything in, my handbag weighs a ton - and it's definitely not due to the weight of my purse which is normally pretty empty


----------



## DanWalkersmum

No I think my problem is most of the pockets are empty most of the time, except for pooh bags, dog treats, purse, phone and tissues, I lack the organisational skills that would see me putting things in the same pocket every time. Maybe I should just use pockets. This has spurred me on I am off to investigate the purchase of a new less pocketed bag for daily use.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> I know the feeling!* Apart from never remembering which pocket I put my anything in*, my handbag weighs a ton - and it's definitely not due to the weight of my purse which is normally pretty empty


Choice of two, always go for the wrong one first.


----------



## Nonnie

My favourite almond butter was on offer, so i stocked up and purchased 6.

They sent me smooth instead of crunchy!

My huge saving will now be lost as i will have to buy almonds, crush them and mix them in.


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> Can we please keep the politics out of this thread. There is another thread for this kind of talk. I'd like to keep this thread open. Thanks.


Apologies, I jumped in there too. I guess my petty thing is the awfulness of Covid being used as an excuse for other failings that are far from petty. And at this point I'll zip it. It's been done to death elsewhere.


----------



## MollySmith

DanWalkersmum said:


> No I think my problem is most of the pockets are empty most of the time, except for pooh bags, dog treats, purse, phone and tissues, I lack the organisational skills that would see me putting things in the same pocket every time. Maybe I should just use pockets. This has spurred me on I am off to investigate the purchase of a new less pocketed bag for daily use.


I get taken in by bag adverts that promise so much. Then I realise it's me so no point buying one.


----------



## Cully

DanWalkersmum said:


> No I think my problem is most of the pockets are empty most of the time, except for pooh bags, dog treats, purse, phone and tissues, I lack the organisational skills that would see me putting things in the same pocket every time. Maybe I should just use pockets. This has spurred me on I am off to investigate the purchase of a new less pocketed bag for daily use.


Bum bag? Or don't they call them that any more as not PC?
I always used to wear one, more of a belly bag really, until I acquired my own real belly and decided it just looked gross!!


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> OH keeps misplacing his wallet… or pulling cash out of his pocket with his phone.
> 
> I've told him to get a handbag


Now you know what to buy him for Christmas. A man bag.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> Now you know what to buy him for Christmas. A man bag.


I know someone with a man bag and they find it really useful. 
I'd go for it @Lurcherlad


----------



## HarlequinCat

Opened a new bottle of milk that has 28th sept on it (lacto free) and it tasted sour like it had gone off. I wasted 4 Weetabix because of that! 

It's like it was left somewhere warm before being put in supermarket fridges. I bought 2 bottles too....


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> *Bum bag*? Or don't they call them that any more as not PC?
> I always used to wear one, more of a belly bag really, until I acquired my own real belly and decided it just looked gross!!


I still use one I find it very useful, as I use a mobility scooter it's easy to keep everything handy. I don't like the idea of a strap over my shoulder.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cully said:


> Bum bag? Or don't they call them that any more as not PC?
> I always used to wear one, more of a belly bag really, until I acquired my own real belly and decided it just looked gross!!


same problem


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> I still use one I find it very useful, as I use a mobility scooter it's easy to keep everything handy. I don't like the idea of a strap over my shoulder.


I've been using a cross boy bag since 2010 post bc strength problems, it's ok now but I quite like the hands free feeling.


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


> I know the feeling! Apart from never remembering which pocket I put anything in, my handbag weighs a ton - and it's definitely not due to the weight of my purse which is normally pretty empty


I find that my keys are always in the pocket I can't reach because of what's in my hands. Every time.


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> I guess my petty thing is the awfulness of Covid being used as an excuse for other failings


Yes I find that annoying as well. It's used for everything these days from weight gain to poor manners.


----------



## Magyarmum

lorilu said:


> I find that my keys are always in the pocket I can't reach because of what's in my hands. Every time.


I'm so particular with my keys as both my house keys and car keys are on the same ring. They're always put into my shoulder bag as soon as I've finished using them, The problem is getting them out again, because when my bag's over my shoulder it's difficult to fish around inside it searching for keys that have usually fallen to the bottom


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


> I'm so particular with my keys as both my house keys and car keys are on the same ring. They're always put into my shoulder bag as soon as I've finished using them, The problem is getting them out again, because when my bag's over my shoulder it's difficult to fish around inside it searching for keys that have usually fallen to the bottom


Car key, house key and post office box key all on the same ring. I don't carry a bag or purse of any kind except when grocery shopping, so I carry my keys in my pockets. The purse lives in my car.


----------



## Magyarmum

lorilu said:


> Car key, house key and post office box key all on the same ring. I don't carry a bag or purse of any kind except when grocery shopping, so I carry my keys in my pockets. The purse lives in my car.


I don't trust pockets for something valuable like my house and car keys


----------



## 3dogs2cats

lorilu said:


> Yes I find that annoying as well. It's used for everything these days from weight gain to poor manners.


The constant using Covid as an excuse for everything drives me mad!


----------



## Linda Weasel

HarlequinCat said:


> Opened a new bottle of milk that has 28th sept on it (lacto free) and it tasted sour like it had gone off. I wasted 4 Weetabix because of that!
> 
> It's like it was left somewhere warm before being put in supermarket fridges. I bought 2 bottles too....


Contact the company that makes it. The supermarket will only replace it, not investigate why it was spoiled.
I did this with a bottle of skimmed sterilised and they checked their stored batch samples, and sent me a voucher for three more bottles.


----------



## Calvine

Siskin said:


> I agree with you, it makes me so cross especially if you have spent time finding and posting links to relevant information. Then you're met with a deafening silence


And then they totally disappear off radar, never to be seen again, yet the title of the thread was really melodramatic and attention-grabbing. . . ''Please help, I don't know what to do, my dog/cat etc. . . ''. And you never find out if the dog/cat is now OK as they disappear into thin air. If I see the word ''help'' in a title now, I am always suspicious.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Magyarmum said:


> I'm so particular with my keys as both my house keys and car keys are on the same ring. They're always put into my shoulder bag as soon as I've finished using them, The problem is getting them out again, because when my bag's over my shoulder it's difficult to fish around inside it searching for keys that have usually fallen to the bottom


Every one of my hand or shopping bags has either a split ring or a cable/zip tie that I've attached to one handle so that I can put my keys on it (keys have little hook thing that I've temporarily forgotten the name of), because I get practically VIOLENT if I can't find them immediately I want them.


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> And then they totally disappear off radar, never to be seen again, yet the title of the thread was really melodramatic and attention-grabbing. . . ''Please help, I don't know what to do, my dog/cat etc. . . ''. And you never find out if the dog/cat is now OK as they disappear into thin air. If I see the word ''help'' in a title now, I am always suspicious.


I know! The last time that happened to me was someone who'd got a query about a Hungarian FCI pedigree certificate. I went to all the bother of taking photos of my dog's certificate and advising what them to do.

Might as well not have bothered because I've never heard a thing since.


----------



## MollySmith

Magyarmum said:


> I don't trust pockets for something valuable like my house and car keys


oh me too, or I'm constantly slapping my own arse (worse a gentle pat) to check the keys are there and it looks a bit dodgy!


----------



## rona

Cully said:


> Bum bag? Or don't they call them that any more as not PC?
> I always used to wear one, more of a belly bag really, until I acquired my own real belly and decided it just looked gross!!





Happy Paws2 said:


> I still use one I find it very useful, as I use a mobility scooter it's easy to keep everything handy. I don't like the idea of a strap over my shoulder.


Wouldn't be without mine. Camera gets slung on it as well.

Never ever had a handbag


----------



## 3dogs2cats

I am seriously bad at losing keys in my bag, happens almost everyday, I get to mums unload my Dog and various other bags of shopping etc, get to the door and go through the ritual of hunt the keys which I have just used literally seconds ago to lock my car


----------



## Calvine

Magyarmum said:


> I've never heard a thing since.


It is strange; they don't just disappear from the thread, they seem to abandon the forum, which you could understand if they had not received a single reply, or someone had made snidey comments, but it's often the ones people have bent over backwards to help. Nowt as queer as folk.


----------



## ForestWomble

I have a great solution for all key situations ....... hang 'em round your neck


----------



## SusieRainbow

Calvine said:


> It is strange; they don't just disappear from the thread, they seem to abandon the forum, which you could understand if they had not received a single reply, or someone had made snidey comments, but it's often the ones people have bent over backwards to help. Nowt as queer as folk.


Duplicate posts too! We had 10 posts the other night, from the same person, same topic, scattered all over the forum. Advice was given ,duplicate posts removed, never to be seen again. It does put you off tryng to help.


----------



## SusieRainbow

3dogs2cats said:


> I am seriously bad at losing keys in my bag, happens almost everyday, I get to mums unload my Dog and various other bags of shopping etc, get to the door and go through the ritual of hunt the keys which I have just used literally seconds ago to lock my car


We went away a few weeks ago, when we got back I couldn't find my keys anywhere which pretty much meant I couldn't go out. I turned all my bags out, hunted high and low, phoned the B&B and Car Hire company. On the 3rd day OH says 'they are in your case!' Sure enough they were, I have no recollection of putting them in there!
Which brings me to another petty thing - memory loss !:Banghead


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> And then they totally disappear off radar, never to be seen again, yet the title of the thread was really melodramatic and attention-grabbing. . . ''Please help, I don't know what to do, my dog/cat etc. . . ''. And you never find out if the dog/cat is now OK as they disappear into thin air. If I see the word ''help'' in a title now, I am always suspicious.


Forgive the cynic in me, but I sometimes think they already have something in mind and are expecting us to think the same. Unfortunately we don't always come up to their expectations, for good reason ime. 
Not really seeking advice, but looking for corroboration to something that's inadvisable.


----------



## Cully

3dogs2cats said:


> I am seriously bad at losing keys in my bag, happens almost everyday, I get to mums unload my Dog and various other bags of shopping etc, get to the door and go through the ritual of hunt the keys which I have just used literally seconds ago to lock my car


Ooh, I had some key rings a while ago which glowed on and off so were easy to see. You just pressed the button to activate before you popped it in your handbag, glove box, boot etc. One of those might help.


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> Wouldn't be without mine. Camera gets slung on it as well.
> 
> Never ever had a handbag


I always use a handbag and its always looped across my body coz I cant seem to keep a strap on just one shoulder!:Shy Thanks to my dog walking bag I wind up with a lovely white tan line right across my chest every summer.
I dont have a problem with losing my keys though, either coz keys are kept in a separate pocket of my bag or just because I dont keep alot of crap in there!

Petty annoyance today-

Lost my torch at work the other week.
Ordered new torch.
Colleague found my torch (in a stationary cupboard!) the very next night!
:Banghead


----------



## Magyarmum

I never realised how often I check the time.

My new microwave which only arrived yeaterday afternoon doesn't have a clock and it's driving me round the twist!

So much so that I've ordered a wall clock because it's absolutely essential to my sanity.

My alcoholic neighbour has just called round telling me that one of the forint notes (about £5)I gave him for doing some gardening, was an old one and no longer legal tender and would I exchange it. Told him "not on your nelly because that wasn't the note I gave you". It had a piece torn out of it which the one I gave him didn't have. Also because the design is so different from the new note I would have noticed it

Told him to pull the other one ..... grrrrh


----------



## MollySmith

Charlotte Tilbury on her seven year marriage (what _did_ attract her to her multimillionaire husband...)

My advice is be with someone who doesn't give a toss if you wear make up (we celebrated 25 years of marriage this week).


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> Charlotte Tilbury on her seven year marriage (what _did_ attract her to her multimillionaire husband...)
> 
> My advice is be with someone who doesn't give a toss if you wear make up (we celebrated 25 years of marriage this week).
> 
> View attachment 475895


This is the sort of tosh that makes me so angry. I know women who don't have the confidence to leave the house without it. It's so sad. By all means wear makeup but for yourself if you enjoy it. What are we teaching young women  ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

How shallow 

Thankfully, my husband’s love is much deeper … in fact he prefers me natural, wrinkles and all after 33 years married


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> I know women who don't have the confidence to leave the house without it. It's so sad. By all means wear makeup but for yourself if you enjoy it. What are we teaching young women  ?


see, now Im not confidant enough to leave the house _wearing_ make up! I always feel like a bad drag act or a panto dame when I smear weird colours all over my face!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith

Boxer123 said:


> This is the sort of tosh that makes me so angry. I know women who don't have the confidence to leave the house without it. It's so sad. By all means wear makeup but for yourself if you enjoy it. What are we teaching young women  ?


Me too, it's such a bad example to set.

I do wear make up sometimes _for me_!. Until recently, ironically, Tilbury's brand but it's now sold in China so therefore probably tested on animals - they haven't confirmed as I understand - so I've changed to a cruelty free vegan brand.

Actually didn't wear any warpaint on my silver wedding anniversary and had to scrabble around when we decided to go out for drink and though 'ooooh put me face on'.


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


> I don't trust pockets for something valuable like my house and car keys


My pockets are secure.


----------



## Happy Paws2

At one time I wouldn't go out with lots of make up, then when we had the dogs and having to walk them the last thing I thought about was makeup, now it's just a little powder and lipstick.


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> Charlotte Tilbury on her seven year marriage (what _did_ attract her to her multimillionaire husband...)
> 
> My advice is be with someone who doesn't give a toss if you wear make up (we celebrated 25 years of marriage this week).
> 
> View attachment 475895


Well it's just about the money she makes if women feel they have to wear make up. Never wore it myself.


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


> I never realised how often I check the time.
> 
> My new microwave which only arrived yeaterday afternoon doesn't have a clock and it's driving me round the twist!
> 
> So much so that I've ordered a wall clock because it's absolutely essential to my sanity.


When I moved into my house last August (2020) there was a gas stove with a clock in it. A week later, when I took the stove out and put my electric stove in (no clock) I found I was already in the habit of glancing at the stove clock a million times a day. Like you I had to have a clock so I dug up my old kitchen clock from my old place and put it on top of the freezer where I can see it from anywhere in the kitchen, or anywhere in the house really.. However it's a year later and when I am in the kitchen I am STILL glancing at the stove for the time. It is so ridiculous because I only had the habit for a week, and can't break it!

Good luck with the wall clock.


----------



## Siskin

lorilu said:


> When I moved into my house last August (2020) there was a gas stove with a clock in it. A week later, when I took the stove out and put my electric stove in (no clock) I found I was already in the habit of glancing at the stove clock a million times a day. Like you I had to have a clock so I dug up my old kitchen clock from my old place and put it on top of the freezer where I can see it from anywhere in the kitchen, or anywhere in the house really.. However it's a year later and when I am in the kitchen I am STILL glancing at the stove for the time. It is so ridiculous because I only had the habit for a week, and can't break it!
> 
> Good luck with the wall clock.


When we redid the kitchen about five years ago, the oven moved from one side to the other. Every now and again I glance to where the oven had been to find out what the time is


----------



## margy

I wear a watch but can't wear it for work.While at work I still glance at my wrist to see the time even though I have my phone to tell me what time it is!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm a make-up free zone, too. I saw that article earlier and it reminded me of my MIL who always had make-up on, even when she in her last days. She thought I was odd for not wearing it. I reckon in a "not invited to a wedding" year, I'd wear make-up fewer than five times, probably more like twice.

oh and @Linda Weasel is your hook thingy a carabiner?


----------



## Siskin

I’m allergic to most make up products, I’m sure my husband would love to see me covered in a rash with she’s swollen shut.
Haven’t worn any make up for at least 30 years if not longer


----------



## Lurcherlad

Husband found his wallet … yay! … in his car (where he’d already looked several times ) 



Sadly, not the £5 note


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Husband found his wallet … yay! … in his car (where he'd already looked several times )
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, not the £5 note


 it's always where you've already looked! Wonder where the fiver is though....


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> Duplicate posts too! We had 10 posts the other night, from the same person, same topic, scattered all over the forum. Advice was given ,duplicate posts removed, never to be seen again. It does put you off tryng to help.


Oh yes, as you say, not just duplicate, triplicate and more so you don't know which to answer as you can't be arsed to read what may already have been said in the others.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm a make-up free zone, too. I saw that article earlier and it reminded me of my MIL who always had make-up on, even when she in her last days. She thought I was odd for not wearing it. I reckon in a "not invited to a wedding" year, I'd wear make-up fewer than five times, probably more like twice.
> 
> oh and @Linda Weasel is your hook thingy a carabiner?


I think it might be, but a tiny one.


----------



## Calvine

MollySmith said:


> oh me too, or I'm constantly slapping my own arse (worse a gentle pat) to check the keys are there and it looks a bit dodgy!


Haha, yes, like that awful guy on the Asda commercial; makes me want to scream!


----------



## Dave S

Calvine said:


> Haha, yes, like that awful guy on the Asda commercial; makes me want to scream!


Yes but he is making a nice living out of it..............


----------



## Dave S

Down the fields this morning with my two and using a ball launcher.
I take 2 balls as one dog has a ball in his mouth and drops it to pick up and run with the other.

Obese woman appears with 2 Frenchies off lead a large bull breed on lead. (see my post in dog chat, but not same person)
One Frenchie runs over and picks up a ball and runs off with it towards "mum".
Mum is watching and aware.
I start to walk over to pick it up and she calls that the dog on lead is not good with other dogs and keeps walking.
Dog disappears with ball.
No attempt to throw ball back. No other inter-action.

OK it's only a ball and I don't care about that as I usually let other dogs have a ball if they want to play, but her whole attitude was ignorant in the short encounter I had with her. I really hope she does not treat everyone like that.
I really do not want to see her again.

Another thing that annoyed me - I train dogs.

Saw one of my "pupils" down the fields yesterday and the owner called over to say that "my training does not work" as it would not do what he was asked. I did advise him to break this particular behaviour by using a different field, but no.
I am with his dog for 1 hour a week, he is with him the other 167 hours. Is it really my training?


----------



## Jackie C

Dave S said:


> Down the fields this morning with my two and using a ball launcher.
> I take 2 balls as one dog has a ball in his mouth and drops it to pick up and run with the other.
> 
> Obese woman appears with 2 Frenchies off lead a large bull breed on lead. (see my post in dog chat, but not same person)
> One Frenchie runs over and picks up a ball and runs off with it towards "mum".
> Mum is watching and aware.
> I start to walk over to pick it up and she calls that the dog on lead is not good with other dogs and keeps walking.
> Dog disappears with ball.
> No attempt to throw ball back. No other inter-action.
> 
> OK it's only a ball and I don't care about that as I usually let other dogs have a ball if they want to play, but her whole attitude was ignorant in the short encounter I had with her. I really hope she does not treat everyone like that.
> I really do not want to see her again.


That's just rude of her. Fair enough, some dogs will go after a ball, any ball. ALL she had to do/say was call the dog over, apologise - even laugh about it - "He loves balls!" and give it back.


----------



## Jackie C

MollySmith said:


> Charlotte Tilbury on her seven year marriage (what _did_ attract her to her multimillionaire husband...)
> 
> My advice is be with someone who doesn't give a toss if you wear make up (we celebrated 25 years of marriage this week).
> 
> View attachment 475895


I used to wear make-up for work, and if I went out in the day or evening. Since Covid, I stopped wearing make-up for work and only wear it a couple of times a week if we go out. 
We've been married 21 years, and I'm quite happy without make-up, thanks. My OH isn't bothered either way. Any man (or partner) who is that superficial isn't worth the time or effort and quite frankly, Tilbury is obviously very insecure and has a product to sell. Stupid cow.


----------



## Jackie C

I finished nights Monday morning, and was back yesterday on a day. Thus, I had the fortune of having the beginning of the week and the lovely weather. I'd put some nice lights outside, as it gets darker earlier now, and we were sat outside in the back garden, having our tea about 8pm (we're late eaters). Anyway, there is a couple of small working units round the back of our terraces, one of which is someone who repairs cars. I can't see the unit he works from, so I don't know if his own cars or other peoples. Anyway, just about 9pm, he starts revving his car. When I say "rev", I mean pressing his foot to the floor and keeping it there. 9pm. It's bad enough in the day when I want to sit in the peace and quiet (that's never gonna happen with the house up the road and the million kids who scream), but 9pm? WHY does he need to do that? IF it was the "AA" wanting to start someone's car, fair enough (but they don't make that noise, anyway). But it was just "GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!"
I shouted, "SHUT UP!" over the fence. I know it's passive aggressive, but I don't care. 
He did it again, and my OH shouted "STFU!"
Yes, we'd had a few glasses of wine, but he will KNOW it's a residential area. 
I'm not a car mechanic, but I can't think of any reason why people rev their cars any more.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> I used to wear make-up for work, and if I went out in the day or evening. Since Covid, I stopped wearing make-up for work and only wear it a couple of times a week if we go out.
> We've been married 21 years, and I'm quite happy without make-up, thanks. My OH isn't bothered either way. Any man (or partner) who is that superficial isn't worth the time or effort and quite frankly, Tilbury is obviously very insecure and has a product to sell. Stupid cow.


Much like another gobby celebrity who crowed the secret to keeping the relationship alive is always wearing matching, pretty underwear.

Within a few months she was divorced!

Matching, pretty underwear …. er no … comfortable and functional


----------



## Guest

@Jackie C 
That would annoy me as well. No reason really to do it. I think many people who rev their cars just like the noise or the attention. Like a child banging pots.

@Dave S 
That was rude, running off with your guys ball. Maybe she is a bit poor of sight or oblivious that she didn't even notice her dog had the ball. I would have thrown the ball back with a sorry and went on my way.


----------



## Calvine

Dave S said:


> Yes but he is making a nice living out of it..............


Is he still doing it (slapping his own arse)? I've not seen him for ages, but then I mainly just watch Netflix and Prime.


----------



## Happy Paws2

We never have ice cream van stop by us and I love their 99's, just got a magnum out the freezer started eating it and ice cream van has just stopped outside.:Banghead


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> We never have ice cream van stop by us and I love their 99's, just got a magnum out the freezer started eating it and ice cream van has just stopped outside.:Banghead


You should have quickly shoved the magnum back into the freezer and bought a 99!


----------



## MollySmith

Dave S said:


> Yes but he is making a nice living out of it..............


I've lost weight so I may have potential, if only I didn't refuse to set foot inside an Asda. I'll just have to stand around looking suspicious... as always.


----------



## MollySmith

Happy Paws2 said:


> We never have ice cream van stop by us and I love their 99's, just got a magnum out the freezer started eating it and ice cream van has just stopped outside.:Banghead


oh god this, it's the law of sod isn't it? That and hearing them but never seeing them.


----------



## mrs phas

The twats who use this road as a racetrack and have just written off four cars, including mine, 
The twit driving hit them with such force, he moved the whole row 2 car lengths (2 estates, one SUV[mine] and a normal car)
How the driver got out and walked I have no idea
He even blew zero!
21 and only had his licence 2 years -bye bye licence
The front of his car now ends at the windscreen
Mine got pushed diagonally across the road, bloke who lives opposite is a bit of a know it all div, and, he actually asked me if I had parked like that 
He was being deadly serious too


----------



## Lurcherlad

mrs phas said:


> The twats who use this road as a racetrack and have just written off four cars, including mine,
> The twit driving hit them with such force, he moved the whole row 2 car lengths (2 estates, one SUV[mine] and a normal car)
> How the driver got out and walked I have no idea
> He even blew zero!
> 21 and only had his licence 2 years -bye bye licence
> The front of his car now ends at the windscreen
> Mine got pushed diagonally across the road, bloke who lives opposite is a bit of a know it all div, and, he actually asked me if I had parked like that
> He was being deadly serious too


Oh my gawd! Glad he was caught though.


----------



## Happy Paws2

mrs phas said:


> The twats who use this road as a racetrack and have just written off four cars, including mine,
> The twit driving hit them with such force, he moved the whole row 2 car lengths (2 estates, one SUV[mine] and a normal car)
> How the driver got out and walked I have no idea
> He even blew zero!
> 21 and only had his licence 2 years -bye bye licence
> The front of his car now ends at the windscreen
> Mine got pushed diagonally across the road, bloke who lives opposite is a bit of a know it all div, and, he actually asked me if I had parked like that
> He was being deadly serious too


What a shock for you, lucky they caught him, but that still leaves you all without transport  hope his got insurance.


----------



## Cully

At that age they're prone to take stupid risks. No wonder motor insurance is so high in that age range.
Hope you are ok, it must have been such a shock.


----------



## £54etgfb6

I have just broken the zip on a jumpsuit I bought this week because I stupidly assumed that being a size 6 on the top and a size 10/12 on the bottom would mean a size 8 jumpsuit would fit me. Once I finally got it over my backside the zip jammed and I had to get scissors to cut the seams. Why is clothing from mainstream brands designed for one body type and that’s it ): I cannot buy a size 10 dress/jumpsuit to fit my ass because I am a size 6 on top and it’s always much much too big. 

Very first world problems of me I know but where is the clothing brands for people who are a healthy weight but god has been overly generous with their downstairs proportions. I just want to wear a dress so bad lol!!!!!


----------



## mrs phas

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh my gawd! Glad he was caught though.


Tried to do a runner, next door was quicker though  
Thank you all for your concern 
Thankfully no one was hurt, just twisted lums of metal and glass, that, whilst inconvenient, can be replaced


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> I have just broken the zip on a jumpsuit I bought this week because I stupidly assumed that being a size 6 on the top and a size 10/12 on the bottom would mean a size 8 jumpsuit would fit me. Once I finally got it over my backside the zip jammed and I had to get scissors to cut the seams. Why is clothing from mainstream brands designed for one body type and that's it ): I cannot buy a size 10 dress/jumpsuit to fit my ass because I am a size 6 on top and it's always much much too big.
> 
> Very first world problems of me I know but where is the clothing brands for people who are a healthy weight but god has been overly generous with their downstairs proportions. I just want to wear a dress so bad lol!!!!!


Same here. Thank heaven for separates, that's what I say:Happy.


----------



## Jackie C

mrs phas said:


> The twats who use this road as a racetrack and have just written off four cars, including mine,
> The twit driving hit them with such force, he moved the whole row 2 car lengths (2 estates, one SUV[mine] and a normal car)
> How the driver got out and walked I have no idea
> He even blew zero!
> 21 and only had his licence 2 years -bye bye licence
> The front of his car now ends at the windscreen
> Mine got pushed diagonally across the road, bloke who lives opposite is a bit of a know it all div, and, he actually asked me if I had parked like that
> He was being deadly serious too


Glad the idiot was caught. Glad he was insured as well! Hopefully his next premium will be so high that he can't get anything other than a push bike for 10 years until he grows up.

I had the beginning of last week off during the lovely three day heatwave I was back at work on Thursday and I was quite pleased, saying it was probably the last hot weather of the year. 
Literally, the first thing someone said: "Yeah, I got four loads of washing done."
Someone else: "Yeah, so did I."
Me: "I lazed around in the garden, ate sound great food sat in the garden in the evening and drank some lovely wine." 
I think I achieved far more. 
I've had it a few times where *some* women seem to judge the weather on how much washing they get done. I don't think I've ever looked out of the window, and thought, "Oh, what a beautiful day, I think I'll get some washing on", unless I've had nothing to wear. It certainly isn't the first thing I think of when the weather is great, nor is it the first thing I tell people about!
Don't give into domestic servitude!!


----------



## Jackie C

J. Dawson said:


> @Jackie C
> That would annoy me as well. No reason really to do it. I think many people who rev their cars just like the noise or the attention. *Like a child banging pots.*


LOL!


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH, DS and I were out for a meal last night for OH’s birthday.

We had been fancying this gastro pub for ages.

Unfortunately, there wasn’t much choice on the menu for me (pescatarian, dairy and egg free) so I had to make do with the single vegan options which were frankly very disappointing taste wise with the starter and main.)

I had checked on the website too and planned my choices, but that was out of date 

My starter and main were not very nice and too salty … DS’s main was too … the House lager tasted soapy according to DS.

Sooo disappointing to have blown my diet and a big chunk of money on such a poor meal 

Won’t go there again, nor will I recommend it to anyone.

Predictive text changed gastro to gastric!


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> OH, DS and I were out for a meal last night for OH's birthday.
> 
> We had been fancying this gastric pub for ages.
> 
> Unfortunately, there wasn't much choice on the menu for me (pescatarian, dairy and egg free) so I had to make do with the single vegan options which were frankly very disappointing taste wise with the starter and main.)
> 
> I had checked on the website too and planned my choices, but that was out of date
> 
> My starter and main were not very nice and too salty … DS's main was too … the House lager tasted soapy according to DS.
> 
> Sooo disappointing to have blown my diet and a big chunk of money on such a poor meal
> 
> Won't go there again, nor will I recommend it to anyone.


How disappointing for you all. After so many months of restrictions it's not too much to expect a decent meal when you go out.
Where next, McD's? At least you get a Happy Meal.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> OH, DS and I were out for a meal last night for OH's birthday.
> 
> We had been fancying this gastric pub for ages.
> 
> Unfortunately, there wasn't much choice on the menu for me (pescatarian, dairy and egg free) so I had to make do with the single vegan options which were frankly very disappointing taste wise with the starter and main.)
> 
> I had checked on the website too and planned my choices, but that was out of date
> 
> My starter and main were not very nice and too salty … DS's main was too … the House lager tasted soapy according to DS.
> 
> Sooo disappointing to have blown my diet and a big chunk of money on such a poor meal
> 
> Won't go there again, nor will I recommend it to anyone.


The very reason I chose an M&S 2 eat in for £.. meal, chilled the wine and beer, laid the table and thoroughly enjoyed taking time eating it. I must be getting old when a meal out no longer appeals, either that or I've been thoroughly disappointed/ripped off too many times in the past.


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> The very reason I chose an M&S 2 eat in for £.. meal, chilled the wine and beer, laid the table and thoroughly enjoyed taking time eating it. I must be getting old when a meal out no longer appeals, either that or I've been thoroughly disappointed/ripped off too many times in the past.


Well, I received an email from them this morning asking for some feedback so I've given them an honest, constructive response …. Interested to see if and how they respond


----------



## DanWalkersmum

It's difficult to complain, but it should be done, they need the feedback so that they know where any problems lie, if they don't know there's a problem they can't fix it. I hope you get a positive response.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> OH, DS and I were out for a meal last night for OH's birthday.
> 
> We had been fancying this gastro pub for ages.
> 
> Unfortunately, there wasn't much choice on the menu for me (pescatarian, dairy and egg free) so I had to make do with the single vegan options which were frankly very disappointing taste wise with the starter and main.)
> 
> I had checked on the website too and planned my choices, but that was out of date
> 
> My starter and main were not very nice and too salty … DS's main was too … the House lager tasted soapy according to DS.
> 
> Sooo disappointing to have blown my diet and a big chunk of money on such a poor meal
> 
> Won't go there again, nor will I recommend it to anyone.
> 
> Predictive text changed gastro to gastric!


It's always a shame when you look forward to going out, spend a lot of money and are let down.
We had a poor experience for my birthday in August at a Tapas place. I'd been with a friend before, and it had been great, so I decided to go for my birthday. It was very disappointing, and we did complain, and they took something off the menu. They then randomly emailed me asking for a review.....so I did, I explained why it was poor. They messaged back quite quickly and have given me a £50 voucher! It's the only reason I'm going back.


----------



## Happy Paws2

DanWalkersmum said:


> The very reason I chose an M&S 2 eat in for £.. meal, chilled the wine and beer, laid the table and thoroughly enjoyed taking time eating it. I must be getting old when a meal out no longer appeals, either that or I've been thoroughly disappointed/ripped off too many times in the past.


,

Glad it's not just us, we haven't eat out for over 11 years, much rather do our own meal, have a glass of wine and stay nice a cosy at home. We got fed up of paying over the top for something we didn't really enjoy was in a noisy and crowded room and sometimes with kids running round and screaming.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> "Oh, what a beautiful day, I think I'll get some washing on",


I do. Clothes dry faster when it's clear, dry and sunny. A good breeze is even more incentive


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> I do. Clothes dry faster when it's clear, dry and sunny. A good breeze is even more incentive


Oh, I might put some washing on as it's nice to dry it outside, but it's not the FIRST thing I think about! 

Ugh, nights tonight. Went to bed late (2am) so I'd wake up late and have a lie-in. Woke at 7am, got back to sleep, but it took ages and I never really settled. I'll end up being awake for 24hrs before I'm asleep.......again.

I'm on annual leave next week. Finish nights Friday morning, getting up to get my nails done Friday afternoon. No chance of any rest as we're going away for a few days, starting Saturday. Why did I do this to myself?


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Oh, I might put some washing on as it's nice to dry it outside, but it's not the FIRST thing I think about!


Outside or inside, it dries faster on a nice day. I don't have a clothes dryer so laundry is often the first thing I think about on a nice dry day.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Petplan!
It's now 4 weeks since Bobby was ill and we put in a claim straight away via the emergency vet. I've had 3 emails asking for 'additional details' to be sent by our regstered vet practise, the first 2 emails didn't specify _what _details. These emails were passed on to vet practise who sent full details of Bobby's history since registration.
On Monday I received the 3rd email asking for the date we took ownership of Bobby, the email stated that once they had that they could proceed with the claim.
The date we got Bobby is on the insurance documents! Also the date the insurance policy started. Why couldn't they find that out themselves from the documents they possess? So annoying ! :Banghead


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> Ugh, nights tonight. Went to bed late (2am) so I'd wake up late and have a lie-in. Woke at 7am, got back to sleep, but it took ages and I never really settled. I'll end up being awake for 24hrs before I'm asleep.......again.


I really do envy those people who can sleep wherever and whenever they want! After 17yrs of nightshifts I still cant sleep in the daytime! I finished nights this morning and have been awake since monday morning (Adam decided he didnt want to be in his crate for any time between my nights and kicked up such a stink I didnt even get a catnap:Shifty).



SusieRainbow said:


> Petplan!
> :Banghead


Id change this to all pet insurance TBH! It all seems like jumping through alot of hoops and half the stuff they dont cover anyways. It def got too expensive for me with 4 older dogs.
One time I took Alf for dental surgery, handed in the insurance form and the vets told me they had 'helpfully' listed his procedure as a dental rather then a cracked tooth as it would be cheaper.....except a cracked tooth would of been covered and cost me peanuts whereas a dental I had to pay for!:Banghead

Just spent ages on hold with the vets to make an appt to get Heidi's nails clipped. After waiting and waiting (and listening to bad muzak) the receptionist answered the call....only to ask me to wait and they would be with me soon!
Seriously??:Wideyed Ive already been on hold, you had to speak to me personally just to tell me I was still on hold!!?:Bored I already knew that ta....:Shifty


----------



## lorilu

When your place of employment arranges to have things generating toxic fumes during regular business hours, instead of wanting to pay someone to do it after hours. I had to go home sick yesterday midday and am still sick today. I wouldn't have been able to go in today in any case as the staining of the office is still going on, but I am still sick from being exposed yesterday. Yes, these things affect me more strongly than they do most people, but even the people who can't smell it or aren't adversely affected (that they notice) are actually being exposed to toxic fumes and it is bad for them even if it isn't making them sick.

I am annoyed to have to use my sick leave time for this.


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> When your place of employment arranges to have things generating toxic fumes during regular business hours, instead of wanting to pay someone to do it after hours. I had to go home sick yesterday midday and am still sick today. I wouldn't have been able to go in today in any case as the staining of the office is still going on, but I am still sick from being exposed yesterday. Yes, these things affect me more strongly than they do most people, but even the people who can't smell it or aren't adversely affected (that they notice) are actually being exposed to toxic fumes and it is bad for them even if it isn't making them sick.
> 
> I am annoyed to have to use my sick leave time for this.


That's disgusting. Do you have a union? How is this lawful?


----------



## MollySmith

Dress codes. Accepted an event invite and reply came back to say ‘cocktail attire’ 

WTF is cocktail attire? I’ve been in yoga pants and lost 3 stone.I can rustle up trousers held up with string.


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> Dress codes. Accepted an event invite and reply came back to say 'cocktail attire'
> 
> WTF is cocktail attire? I've been in yoga pants and lost 3 stone.I can rustle up trousers held up with string.


Probably ok if you wear a sequined top that is long enough to cover the string. Oh matched with Doc Martin's of course.


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> That's disgusting. Do you have a union? How is this lawful?


It probably isn't. Yes I am union. But I'm not the one doing the work. If I were the employee asked to do the staining I would have requested hazard pay, and suggested I do it on the weekend so others wouldn't have been affected, and hopefully my union would have backed me up. People don't realize that just because the smell doesn't "really bother them" that the fumes are still bad for them. I suppose I should be grateful that I'm not given a hard time about going home yesterday and calling in sick today. And what about the customers exposed to it. Sure they are only in the building a few minutes usually, but still. It's all just so stupid, but the apathy there is pretty bad. Probably everyone is just too tired to fight lol.

One good thing I can say about my boss she never gives me a hard time about sick leave. She never takes any herself, but anyone else sick is encouraged to use their sick leave. We don't like people coming to work sick. Even before covid.


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> Probably ok if you wear a sequined top that is long enough to cover the string. Oh matched with Doc Martin's of course.


i think sparkly string too. It's an awards do in which I'm shortlisted so I think glitter everything. Or maybe wear a sheet and I can write something controversial on my arse like the Met Gala.


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> i think sparkly string too. It's an awards do in which I'm shortlisted so I think glitter everything. Or maybe wear a sheet and I can write something controversial on my arse like the Met Gala.


 please post photo!


----------



## catz4m8z

Totally annoyed with myself today.:Shy
I have some sort of weird gait/leg thing going on meaning that if I dont have really well padded shoes with orthotic insoles then I get pains in my ankles, knees and hips. One time I left it far too long to get new shoes and discovered that eventually I get chest pains as well.
But despite knowing all this Ive left it late enough to replace my shoes that I now have ankle,knee and hip pain and its a PITA walking the dogs because of it. All my own fault and I seem to do it everytime....just coz I really hate shoe shopping, even online!


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Totally annoyed with myself today.:Shy
> I have some sort of weird gait/leg thing going on meaning that if I dont have really well padded shoes with orthotic insoles then I get pains in my ankles, knees and hips. One time I left it far too long to get new shoes and discovered that eventually I get chest pains as well.
> But despite knowing all this Ive left it late enough to replace my shoes that I now have ankle,knee and hip pain and its a PITA walking the dogs because of it. All my own fault and I seem to do it everytime....just coz I really hate shoe shopping, even online!


I have found only one boot that fits my bad feet (I wear orthotics) and supports my knees and hips and back as well. I have learned that the boots last about 6 months. Well 6 is pushing it, five is better. So I keep at least 3 pair at the ready and keep track on the calendar. When the 5 or 6 months are up, I chuck the boots, get out a new pair, mark the calendar and buy another pair, so I always have at least three pair ahead.

I had the same problem as you and finally started doing it this way about 5 years ago.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> I had the same problem as you and finally started doing it this way about 5 years ago.


Thats the kind of thing I always plan to do but never seem to get round to it!:Shy You are obviously more organized then me!

Also annoyed today that my neighbour hasnt been round to pick up his package. I told him I had it this morning when he was going out and he brushed me off and now he is back and still hasnt picked it up. Last time I take in a package for him....:Shifty


----------



## Lurcherlad

How rude!


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> Thats the kind of thing I always plan to do but never seem to get round to it!:Shy You are obviously more organized then me!
> 
> Also annoyed today that my neighbour hasnt been round to pick up his package. I told him I had it this morning when he was going out and he brushed me off and now he is back and still hasnt picked it up. Last time I take in a package for him....:Shifty


Just leave it by his door if you know he's in. It's bad enough waiting in for your own deliveries.


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Totally annoyed with myself today.:Shy
> I have some sort of weird gait/leg thing going on meaning that if I dont have really well padded shoes with orthotic insoles then I get pains in my ankles, knees and hips. One time I left it far too long to get new shoes and discovered that eventually I get chest pains as well.
> But despite knowing all this Ive left it late enough to replace my shoes that I now have ankle,knee and hip pain and its a PITA walking the dogs because of it. All my own fault and I seem to do it everytime....just coz I really hate shoe shopping, even online!


Not quite the same but I have put off getting new glasses which I really need because my opticians has no toilet facilities for patients.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Cully said:


> Not quite the same but I have put off getting new glasses which I really need because my opticians has no toilet facilities for patients.


I've been putting off new glasses as well. The longer I leave it the more accustomed to their imperfections I become and on it goes.

I could use it as an excuse for my latest very annoying habit
Start a job get distracted by another, start that as well and on it x ugoes. Just popped out to the bin. Came in to find washing part put away, dishes half done, Hoover abandoned. In the meantime I'd clipped Heidi's claws - started and completed


----------



## Cully

Mum2Heidi said:


> I've been putting off new glasses as well. The longer I leave it the more accustomed to their imperfections I become and on it goes.
> 
> I could use it as an excuse for my latest very annoying habit
> Start a job get distracted by another, start that as well and on it x ugoes. Just popped out to the bin. Came in to find washing part put away, dishes half done, Hoover abandoned. In the meantime I'd clipped Heidi's claws - started and completed


I genuinely get distracted then can't for the life of me remember what I was doing, then _do_ remember when I'm in the middle of something else.


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> Just leave it by his door if you know he's in. It's bad enough waiting in for your own deliveries.


I ended up knocking on the door and just shoving it at him. I really wasnt sure if he even understood I had his package.....my next door neighbours are extremely eastern european.:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> Not quite the same but I have put off getting new glasses which I really need because my opticians has no toilet facilities for patients.


If you have a medical need, they should accommodate you.

IBS network issue Radar keys and cards to help people with medical issues gain access to facilities.










Maybe look for a new optician who can accommodate your needs, otherwise?


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Last time I take in a package for him.


Hope you mean it.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Thats the kind of thing I always plan to do but never seem to get round to it!:Shy You are obviously more organized then me!


It's more about the fear of not being able to walk that compelled me to do it this way.; Some might call me OCD rather than organized. I worry that when I need them they won't be available, so I have to ensure I always have another pair. It gives me great comfort to see that stack of boot boxes. I've got so much anxiety about so many things, this is just one less thing. (I still worry they wil be sold out or discontinued, but, in the event of discontinue with 18 months ahead, I would have time to find something else, and if they are back ordered, again, I have time for them to come back in stock)


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> It's more about the fear of not being able to walk that compelled me to do it this way.; Some might call me OCD rather than organized. I worry that when I need them they won't be available, so I have to ensure I always have another pair. It gives me great comfort to see that stack of boot boxes. I've got so much anxiety about so many things, this is just one less thing. (I still worry they wil be sold out or discontinued, but, in the event of discontinue with 18 months ahead, I would have time to find something else, and if they are back ordered, again, I have time for them to come back in stock)


yup, I really should of done that! The current shoes I have were quite reasonable when I bought them but for some reason they seem to have tripled in price!:Wideyed I swear the company was pretty much an 'old lady' option originally but somehow seems to have become trendy.:Shifty
I really dont care how trendy they are....Im at that stage of life where my mindset is CBA and no ****s given! Ive already surrendered to comfy bras for everyday wear. Unless I am going to work or somewhere 'dressy' (so best t-shirt!LOL) then I just wear crop top style ones that flatten and smoosh your boobs but are super comfortable.
Ive even started eyeing slippers with velcro with on!:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> It's more about the fear of not being able to walk that compelled me to do it this way.; Some might call me OCD rather than organized. I worry that when I need them they won't be available, so I have to ensure I always have another pair. It gives me great comfort to see that stack of boot boxes. I've got so much anxiety about so many things, this is just one less thing. (I still worry they wil be sold out or discontinued, but, in the event of discontinue with 18 months ahead, I would have time to find something else, and if they are back ordered, again, I have time for them to come back in stock)


I call that very sensible.


----------



## Siskin

People who laugh and tease me (yes I’m looking at you Mr Siskin) over my likes and dislikes over food. Yes there are a number of foods I don’t enjoy eating, anything spicy is a definite no no. I also don’t eat much meat, prefer just chicken and fish. My latest one is raw tomatoes. I love them especially in a sandwich with cheese, but they don’t like me. Couldn’t work it out at first, kept feeling really sick after eating a raw tomato and then had awful indigestion. Can eat them cooked though. Now I’m being teased about this too and I can’t help not being able to eat them
My feelings are that I like to taste what I’m eating not have my mouth turned to fire because it’s spicy, but the teasing goes on. He’s not meaning it nastily and only does it when we have company, but I’m increasingly finding it irritating. I try to ignore him, but find I need to defend myself which of course just encourages him and anyone else who joins in.

It’s beginning to annoy me a bit too much now. Surely at my age I can have choices over what I eat without others finding it amusing.
*moan, groan, grumble*


----------



## SusieRainbow

Siskin said:


> People who laugh and tease me (yes I'm looking at you Mr Siskin) over my likes and dislikes over food. Yes there are a number of foods I don't enjoy eating, anything spicy is a definite no no. I also don't eat much meat, prefer just chicken and fish. My latest one is raw tomatoes. I love them especially in a sandwich with cheese, but they don't like me. Couldn't work it out at first, kept feeling really sick after eating a raw tomato and then had awful indigestion. Can eat them cooked though. Now I'm being teased about this too and I can't help not being able to eat them
> My feelings are that I like to taste what I'm eating not have my mouth turned to fire because it's spicy, but the teasing goes on. He's not meaning it nastily and only does it when we have company, but I'm increasingly finding it irritating. I try to ignore him, but find I need to defend myself which of course just encourages him and anyone else who joins in.
> 
> It's beginning to annoy me a bit too much now. Surely at my age I can have choices over what I eat without others finding it amusing.
> *moan, groan, grumble*


Absolutely you can! I would find that intensely annoying.
I'm a T2 Diabetic and some family members seem to have more opinions on what I should eat, then offer me cakes and biscuits! My eating requirements are often subject to discussion although my diabetes is pretty well controlled.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Who was recently talking about how yukk slugs are?

Just found a weird ball of fluff on my dog’s bed; on closer inspection it turned out to be a dead ( ?) slug rolled up in dog’s hair.

Eeeuwww….


----------



## Siskin

Linda Weasel said:


> Who was recently talking about how yukk slugs are?
> 
> Just found a weird ball of fluff on my dog's bed; on closer inspection it turned out to be a dead ( ?) slug rolled up in dog's hair.
> 
> Eeeuwww….


Oh yuckety yuck. I hate it if I get slug slim on me. Snails seem so much nicer


----------



## margy

Linda Weasel said:


> Who was recently talking about how yukk slugs are?
> 
> Just found a weird ball of fluff on my dog's bed; on closer inspection it turned out to be a dead ( ?) slug rolled up in dog's hair.
> 
> Eeeuwww….


Suzie often brought slugs in on her hairy feet, I was always finding them!


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> People who laugh and tease me (yes I'm looking at you Mr Siskin) over my likes and dislikes over food. Yes there are a number of foods I don't enjoy eating, anything spicy is a definite no no. I also don't eat much meat, prefer just chicken and fish. My latest one is raw tomatoes. I love them especially in a sandwich with cheese, but they don't like me. Couldn't work it out at first, kept feeling really sick after eating a raw tomato and then had awful indigestion. Can eat them cooked though. Now I'm being teased about this too and I can't help not being able to eat them
> My feelings are that I like to taste what I'm eating not have my mouth turned to fire because it's spicy, but the teasing goes on. He's not meaning it nastily and only does it when we have company, but I'm increasingly finding it irritating. I try to ignore him, but find I need to defend myself which of course just encourages him and anyone else who joins in.
> 
> It's beginning to annoy me a bit too much now. Surely at my age I can have choices over what I eat without others finding it amusing.
> *moan, groan, grumble*


You sound like me. I don't like anything with "flavor" lol. And I too love raw tomatoes, especially a tomato and cheese sandwich, but like you I can't eat them, at least not as often as I'd like because I break out in rashes, though I can eat tomato sauce without any trouble. This summer I didn't have any tomatoes anyway because my friend who supplies me with tomatoes had her garden washed away in a flood early on in the season.

The real issue here, for you is the "teasing". I despise "teasing". it's not "all in fun" no matter who claims it is. It's hostile and mean.


----------



## catz4m8z

catz4m8z said:


> Also annoyed today that my neighbour hasnt been round to pick up his package.


Deliveryman has just been round and tried to get me to take a package for the house 8 doors away! I mean 2 or 3 houses either side, ok...but 8!?
I said no.:Smug



Siskin said:


> People who laugh and tease me over my likes and dislikes over food.
> My latest one is raw tomatoes.


Im pretty sure that tomatoes are something alot of people have trouble with, very mean to tease over it IMO. Dodgy tums are no laughing matter!
Although my friend and I having a running argument about which is more disgusting...mushrooms or aubergines. We both feel they taste like Satans bottom and have the texture of raw human flesh! (Im team Aubergine!:Woot). But I do mock said friend about 1 food choice which is clotted cream. She says its disgusting based solely on the fact its called 'clotted', she's never even tried it!



Linda Weasel said:


> Who was recently talking about how yukk slugs are?


ugh, slugs... the amount of times of been clearing up the garden and mistaken a slug for a chihuahua poop and scooped it up in a poo bag!:Shifty:Shy


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> Deliveryman has just been round and tried to get me to take a package for the house 8 doors away! I mean 2 or 3 houses either side, ok...but 8!?
> I said no.:Smug
> 
> Im pretty sure that tomatoes are something alot of people have trouble with, very mean to tease over it IMO. Dodgy tums are no laughing matter!
> Although my friend and I having a running argument about which is more disgusting...mushrooms or aubergines. We both feel they taste like Satans bottom and have the texture of raw human flesh! (Im team Aubergine!:Woot). But I do mock said friend about 1 food choice which is clotted cream. She says its disgusting based solely on the fact its called 'clotted', she's never even tried it!
> 
> ugh, slugs... the amount of times of been clearing up the garden and mistaken a slug for a chihuahua poop and scooped it up in a poo bag!:Shifty:Shy


You're right about the tomato issues with quite a few people. My sister in law reckons because it is the same family as potatoes which you can't eat raw, also deadly nightshade is the same family which is definitely not edible in any shape or form. I'm glad I can still eat cooked toms, hopefully the reaction I have with raw won't happen with cooked. I've been able to eat raw toms all my life up until the last year or so. I had some salmon served with baked tomatoes yesterday and they were lovely and I had no issue, it was so nice to have them

Don't like cream clotted or otherwise, all comes from not liking milk which I haven't done since a child.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> People who laugh and tease me (yes I'm looking at you Mr Siskin) over my likes and dislikes over food. Yes there are a number of foods I don't enjoy eating, anything spicy is a definite no no. I also don't eat much meat, prefer just chicken and fish. My latest one is raw tomatoes. I love them especially in a sandwich with cheese, but they don't like me. Couldn't work it out at first, kept feeling really sick after eating a raw tomato and then had awful indigestion. Can eat them cooked though. Now I'm being teased about this too and I can't help not being able to eat them
> My feelings are that I like to taste what I'm eating not have my mouth turned to fire because it's spicy, but the teasing goes on. He's not meaning it nastily and only does it when we have company, but I'm increasingly finding it irritating. I try to ignore him, but find I need to defend myself which of course just encourages him and anyone else who joins in.
> 
> It's beginning to annoy me a bit too much now. Surely at my age I can have choices over what I eat without others finding it amusing.
> *moan, groan, grumble*


I know what you mean.

My son teases me about my eating preferences and it's all in jest but, especially in company it's a pain because others will then question me but I don't care what they eat so leave me alone!


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> My son teases me about my eating preferences and it's all in jest but, especially in company it's a pain because others will then question me but I don't care what they eat so leave me alone!


Ooo that's a good one, 'don't care what you eat' ha ha, I like it


----------



## Cully

People hearing what you've eaten and make disgusting blurghh puking noises to show their dislike:Vomit:Yuck.
Ok, you don't have to eat it but you have no right to make me feel bad about it. Which I don't!!


----------



## HarlequinCat

I love tomatoes, and I can't have anything at all with them in. Cooked or uncooked. I used to enjoy a nice chicken korma but I can't have it now because for some reason they have added tomatoes to it :Bawling. And that's happened with all the sauces in all the supermarkets .
The amount of food that has tomato in is surprising. I used to occasionally have a tin of Irish stew, but they've changed the ingredients so it has tomatoes in .
I was feeling rough for over a year, with nausea, bad stomach and very bad indigestion, bloating and wind until I cut out all tomatoes


----------



## lorilu

HarlequinCat said:


> I love tomatoes, and I can't have anything at all with them in. Cooked or uncooked. I used to enjoy a nice chicken korma but I can't have it now because for some reason they have added tomatoes to it :Bawling. And that's happened with all the sauces in all the supermarkets .
> The amount of food that has tomato in is surprising. I used to occasionally have a tin of Irish stew, but they've changed the ingredients so it has tomatoes in .
> I was feeling rough for over a year, with nausea, bad stomach and very bad indigestion, bloating and wind until I cut out all tomatoes


Tomato adds flavor and nutrition is probably why it's added to things. I'm glad I can still eat them, in small doses anyway. There are a number of things I can't eat anymore though and it's annoying.

I love rice, but I can't eat rice anymore, it makes me sick. I thought maybe it was the GMO so I started buying organic non-GMO Project Verified rice, still made me sick. I've tried all kinds, it all makes me sick. 

I can't eat whole wheat bread any more either. Not that I eat a lot of bread, but still you want to have some around sometimes. Oddly enough I can eat Triscuits just fine. But not whole wheat bread.


----------



## margy

I remember when my son was stationed in Cyprus the tomatoes looked manky but tasted gorgeous. Much better than the ones in UK supermarkets.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I have trouble eating rice it somehow seems to get stuck and makes me sick.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> Tomato adds flavor and nutrition is probably why it's added to things. I'm glad I can still eat them, in small doses anyway. There are a number of things I can't eat anymore though and it's annoying.
> 
> I love rice, but I can't eat rice anymore, it makes me sick. I thought maybe it was the GMO so I started buying organic non-GMO Project Verified rice, still made me sick. I've tried all kinds, it all makes me sick.
> 
> I can't eat whole wheat bread any more either. Not that I eat a lot of bread, but still you want to have some around sometimes. Oddly enough I can eat Triscuits just fine. But not whole wheat bread.


I don't what I'd do if I couldn't eat bread, I'd live on if I could


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> If you have a medical need, they should accommodate you.
> 
> IBS network issue Radar keys and cards to help people with medical issues gain access to facilities.
> 
> View attachment 476334
> 
> 
> Maybe look for a new optician who can accommodate your needs, otherwise?


It's great that the IBS do this, but you shouldn't _have_ to. People might not want to share their medical issues they have, and some might even feel embarrassed. We all get caught short sometimes, and most facilities should provide something, or at least have access to something close by. At the end of the day, when you need to go, you need to go.


----------



## Cully

Jackie C said:


> It's great that the IBS do this, but you shouldn't _have_ to. People might not want to share their medical issues they have, and some might even feel embarrassed. We all get caught short sometimes, and most facilities should provide something, or at least have access to something close by. At the end of the day, when you need to go, you need to go.


The trouble with IBS is that when you need to go you need to go NOW, and don't have time find the nearest loo. Its one of the reasons its such a socially isolating condition.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> It's great that the IBS do this, but you shouldn't _have_ to. People might not want to share their medical issues they have, and some might even feel embarrassed. We all get caught short sometimes, and most facilities should provide something, or at least have access to something close by. At the end of the day, when you need to go, you need to go.


The card is there to help avoid embarrassment… if you ask in an establishment that wouldn't normally have public toilets they are within their rights to refuse (and given the way some people treat toilets I wouldn't blame them tbh).

If, however, you show the card it would be a hard hearted individual who would refuse …. the card negates the holder needing to explain.


----------



## lorilu

Gorgeous dry sunny day with a light breeze. Just perfect for hanging laundry out. I put out three washes -all my work day clothes plus some pajamas and pillow cases. I kept an eye on the sun to be sure to bring them in before the dew fell. I didn't count on the smoke. By the time I smelled the woodsmoke IN the house it was too late, all the laundry smells like smoke.

I'm going to have to do it all again. It will have to dry inside instead of getting fresh air and sunshine. And water is not cheap. People just suck. What is this obsession with burning?


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> The card is there to help avoid embarrassment… if you ask in an establishment that wouldn't normally have public toilets they are within their rights to refuse (and given the way some people treat toilets I wouldn't blame them tbh).
> 
> If, however, you show the card it would be a hard hearted individual who would refuse …. the card negates the holder needing to explain.


Sigh! I seem to have come across a few of those individuals in my time with embarrassing results.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> Sigh! I seem to have come across a few of those individuals in my time with embarrassing results.


----------



## Cleo38

My bloody work colleague who is a lazy f*cker!!! Honestly, I have tried so hard to help him & yet he does f*ck all. Not helped by the fact that he is paid £k's more than me as apparently he has a civil engineering degree yet doesn't seem to know the most basic of engineering terminology


----------



## Gemmaa

Cully said:


> Not quite the same but I have put off getting new glasses which I really need because my opticians has no toilet facilities for patients.


If it's any use, you can get them to tell you your pupillary distance, and then you can order glasses online


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> I'm going to have to do it all again. It will have to dry inside instead of getting fresh air and sunshine. And water is not cheap. People just suck. What is this obsession with burning?


you dont want to pretend that you just have a new 'woodsmoke scented' fabric softener then??:Hilarious
But I agree....esp my neighbour who frequently gasses me really disgusting smelling smoke that Im pretty sure is of the wacky variety!:Shifty

I had to cook 2 teas last night for when Im at work as I cant use my oven on days when Im working, just my microwave. All because my brain would insist that I had left the oven on and I would obsess over it constantly at work!....stupid brain....:Shifty


----------



## Bethanjane22

lorilu said:


> Gorgeous dry sunny day with a light breeze. Just perfect for hanging laundry out. I put out three washes -all my work day clothes plus some pajamas and pillow cases. I kept an eye on the sun to be sure to bring them in before the dew fell. I didn't count on the smoke. By the time I smelled the woodsmoke IN the house it was too late, all the laundry smells like smoke.
> 
> I'm going to have to do it all again. It will have to dry inside instead of getting fresh air and sunshine. And water is not cheap. People just suck. What is this obsession with burning?


This happened to us the other day, we put a wash out on the line when it was lovely and dry in the afternoon. Went about our day and then as we went to get it in at around 6pm, we realised one of our neighbors had been using their fire pit. All of it had to go straight back in the wash, and then we used the dryer instead of risking it again! I really don't understand the obsession with burning things, especially in residential areas. It's really inconsiderate to neighbors.


----------



## Cully

Gemmaa said:


> If it's any use, you can get them to tell you your pupillary distance, and then you can order glasses online


I really DO need to get them tested as my prescription is a bit complicated and I found out earlier this year I have diabetic retinopathy.
If I go in there with a bucket do you think they might take the hint?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Settled into to our holiday accommodation, a really nice mobile home. As it’s got dark we needed some lights on but there are only overhead ceiling lights … so bright they spoil the ambience of a chill out evening on the sofa.

Why oh why are there no side lamps or even under unit lighting in the kitchen area?

We’ll have to make do tonight and sit in the dark 

Off to the Factory Shop in the morning for a couple of cheap lamps


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Settled into to our holiday accommodation, a really nice mobile home. As it's got dark we needed some lights on but there are only overhead ceiling lights … so bright they spoil the ambience of a chill out evening on the sofa.
> 
> Why oh why are there no side lamps or even under unit lighting in the kitchen area?
> 
> We'll have to make do tonight and sit in the dark
> 
> Off to the Factory Shop in the morning for a couple of cheap lamps


On no that's grim! Candles maybe? Fairylights you can use later at home?


----------



## MollySmith

I had an appointment today and was given a free parking space - I had to drive as I had a load of equipment to unload to do a talk. I get to the building on time only to find that a Data Shred lorry blocked the car park. There was nobody inside the lorry. All the parking in the area is pay and display but not enough time for my visit and it's hugely expensive. The car park space was free. The man comes out after 10 minutes and tells me to move my car back into the traffic flow so he can load the paper bin thing. I ask him to move forward as he has all the car park in which to go forward and then I can park, he can reverse back and we'll all be happy. He refused to move at all. Said I had to wait. I call his transport department as the number was onto side of the lorry. They were okay TBF, and when I gave the number plate they knew who it was so perhaps he has previous.

Ten minutes later they come back, I'm still not parked at all. I'm told by both men that they aren't (bleeping) moving and I have to wait. Then the parking warden from the council arrives to tell me that I'm blocking the path and cycleway. No s**t Sherlock. I'm not doing it deliberately and I won't be if the lorry moved! He wants to book me even though I'm not the cause. There is no pay and display spaces free (and to be honest I'd not put it past the two lorry drivers from Data Shred to not vandalise my car).

So I have three men, two telling me I'm a liar even though the point that I can't get into the car park is true, I have a photo to prove it. And a parking warden not tackling the cause. I told them they should be ashamed of themselves. I did persuade the parking warden to allow me to park for free when a space became free but I stayed with the car and parked in the dammed car park when Data Shred left. As they drove past I was told I was a bitch and a liar. 

Forty minutes. Sexist dicks. And then I had to somehow calm down enough to do a talk when I was so late.


----------



## Lurcherlad

What a pain @MollySmith


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> The card is there to help avoid embarrassment… if you ask in an establishment that wouldn't normally have public toilets they are within their rights to refuse (and given the way some people treat toilets I wouldn't blame them tbh).
> 
> If, however, you show the card it would be a hard hearted individual who would refuse …. the card negates the holder needing to explain.


Good point.


----------



## Jackie C

MollySmith said:


> I had an appointment today and was given a free parking space - I had to drive as I had a load of equipment to unload to do a talk. I get to the building on time only to find that a Data Shred lorry blocked the car park. There was nobody inside the lorry. All the parking in the area is pay and display but not enough time for my visit and it's hugely expensive. The car park space was free. The man comes out after 10 minutes and tells me to move my car back into the traffic flow so he can load the paper bin thing. I ask him to move forward as he has all the car park in which to go forward and then I can park, he can reverse back and we'll all be happy. He refused to move at all. Said I had to wait. I call his transport department as the number was onto side of the lorry. They were okay TBF, and when I gave the number plate they knew who it was so perhaps he has previous.
> 
> Ten minutes later they come back, I'm still not parked at all. I'm told by both men that they aren't (bleeping) moving and I have to wait. Then the parking warden from the council arrives to tell me that I'm blocking the path and cycleway. No s**t Sherlock. I'm not doing it deliberately and I won't be if the lorry moved! He wants to book me even though I'm not the cause. There is no pay and display spaces free (and to be honest I'd not put it past the two lorry drivers from Data Shred to not vandalise my car).
> 
> So I have three men, two telling me I'm a liar even though the point that I can't get into the car park is true, I have a photo to prove it. And a parking warden not tackling the cause. I told them they should be ashamed of themselves. I did persuade the parking warden to allow me to park for free when a space became free but I stayed with the car and parked in the dammed car park when Data Shred left. As they drove past I was told I was a bitch and a liar.
> 
> Forty minutes. Sexist dicks. And then I had to somehow calm down enough to do a talk when I was so late.


Shocking behaviour! I would be thinking about taking it further, especially with the language they used. Wankers.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jobsworths who can’t use common sense ….

At the holiday park “Owners” have the pool 0900-1000.

I have wandered down to swim at 10 if there is a slot available in the open session …. there is.

Sat poolside waiting but as nobody is actually using the pool I ask can I go in early?

Answer is “no, got to wait for on the hour”


----------



## Dave S

DOCTORS

No, I do not want an appointment, I do not want to see one but;

I put a repeat prescription in at my local chemist, nothing major just eye drops to control glaucoma so lets not go blind.
I received a message on my mobile asking me to contact my doctor to review my prescription.
The problem then starts.

You cannot reply to the message.
You cannot get through on the phone.
You cannot email the surgery.

I was not going to visit the surgery which is the other side of town to make an appointment for a doctor to ring me sometime.

Like the doctor, I am also busy and cannot wait on the end of the phone for it to ring and be in a queue to be told he will call me in xxx weeks..

Why do I need to make an appointment for them to call me? Why did they not just call me as they had my number to message me?

Have these doctors ever thought about or even tried to call their own surgery on the limited telephone numbers that us mere public have to use?
They could grow a beard waiting - "you are number 75 in the queue, your call is important to us, please hold"

I did however find a form on their website you can submit for repeat prescriptions which they state they will try to respond to within two days.
I filled that in instead with a message which is borderline frustration, asking someone to call me anytime night or day, and did the survey at the end and stated that I will probably change my doctor to one nearer home that you are able to communicate with and has a bit of common sense..

Not heard anything yet and this is day 3, possibly I have upset someone? Oh well, just think, if their car broke down they would want it repaired straight away, not wait 2 weeks before it was looked at.


----------



## Dave S

Jackie C said:


> Shocking behaviour! I would be thinking about taking it further, *especially with the language they used.* *Wankers*.


A technical term you all may not be too familiar with............


----------



## Siskin

I went to see a GP at the beginning of February last year before Covid became an issue, about a lump in my leg. He examined it, was puzzled, said he would speak to colleagues and sent me to the practice nurse for a blood test. Two days later one of the the surgery partners phoned me up more or less ordering me to go to the main hospital to a late night clinic as he was much concerned. He had already emailed and faxed my blood results there. Saw many doctors and had many scans over the next couple of days and two weeks later a biopsy of said lump. 10 days later the result which confirmed the cancer.
I cannot imagine what would have happened if I didn’t see my GP in February and had left it another month or two. And now? God knows if I would be still alive.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Our GP telephone appointments are 10 minute slots but if you don’t answer they leave a message telling you you’ve missed your call and need to contact the surgery … another 2 week wait.

Instead of wasting the time leaving the message, it makes more sense to just ring the patient’s number again immediately … chances are the patient is standing by the phone having just missed answering by a second.

Still 9 minutes left of the time slot after all.

I do think many GP’s are abusing the “temporary” covid phone appointment system though and need to start getting back to normal for many more patients.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Our GP telephone appointments are 10 minute slots but if you don't answer they leave a message telling you you've missed your call and need to contact the surgery … another 2 week wait.
> 
> Instead of wasting the time leaving the message, it makes more sense to just ring the patient's number again immediately … chances are the patient is standing by the phone having just missed answering by a second.
> 
> Still 9 minutes left of the time slot after all.
> 
> I do think many GP's are abusing the "temporary" covid phone appointment system though and need to start getting back to normal for many more patients.


I agree. I haven't needed to contact the surgery very much recently as everything is being dealt with by three different hospitals who are able to sort most things. However I did need stronger painkillers in June not long before the femur broke. I couldn't see anyone quickly, had to have a phone consult and waited 12 days for that in a lot of pain. Then once I had spoken to her and she had said I could have the painkillers I had to wait for over 24 hours before being able to get them from the in-house pharmacy as they had to organise it. Normally if you see a doctor and require a prescription the pharmacy can deal with it straight away and you get it, for some reason that isn't happening with phone consults.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I’m going to be petty.

I work in one of the big DIY ‘sheds’. Sometimes I’m cashier.

People bring their trolley of stuff to the till with three bags of sand on, and two pieces of timber, and four bricks.
They say ‘I’ve got three of those, two of those and four of those’.

Do they think I can’t bloody count?

Do they think that because I’m female I might not be able to differentiate between building products?

Do they go in Tesco and say ‘I’ve got three cans of beans and one loaf of bread’ to the cashier?

Rant oveeeer!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Linda Weasel said:


> I'm going to be petty.
> 
> I work in one of the big DIY 'sheds'. Sometimes I'm cashier.
> 
> People bring their trolley of stuff to the till with three bags of sand on, and two pieces of timber, and four bricks.
> They say 'I've got three of those, two of those and four of those'.
> 
> Do they think I can't bloody count?
> 
> Do they think that because I'm female I might not be able to differentiate between building products?
> 
> Do they go in Tesco and say 'I've got three cans of beans and one loaf of bread' to the cashier?
> 
> Rant oveeeer!


I know what you mean but I would point it out to the cashier to make it clear I'm not trying to nick 'em


----------



## Dave S

Well lo and behold, I stopped in at my local chemist a while ago to see if the doctors had sent the prescription over without a phone call and yes, it was there and ready to collect.
I know that doctors, like everyone else have a job to do but at least before you make demands/requests etc have a think about it and the implications.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> What a pain @MollySmith


It was!



Jackie C said:


> Shocking behaviour! I would be thinking about taking it further, especially with the language they used. Wankers.


I was actually in a rare state of angry disbelief. You know when one writes something here and goes away for a few days and find that someone has completely twisted it out of all context and recognition and you think how in holy hell did they manage that?!? And the thread closes.

That, in real life.

I think it was the traffic warden telling me I was parked wrongly when the car wasn't parked because I was standing next to it asking the wankers from Restore (that's their name) to move their damm lorry. I hope I had the last laugh and they did get an earful when they got back. It's not wise to annoy people when you have the head office number on the lorry I find.


----------



## MollySmith

Linda Weasel said:


> I'm going to be petty.
> 
> I work in one of the big DIY 'sheds'. Sometimes I'm cashier.
> 
> People bring their trolley of stuff to the till with three bags of sand on, and two pieces of timber, and four bricks.
> They say 'I've got three of those, two of those and four of those'.
> 
> Do they think I can't bloody count?
> 
> Do they think that because I'm female I might not be able to differentiate between building products?
> 
> Do they go in Tesco and say 'I've got three cans of beans and one loaf of bread' to the cashier?
> 
> Rant oveeeer!


I do that with plants as I tend to go into places and buy a jungle. But yeah... now you say it, that's weird and you have a made a very good point! Thank you!


----------



## lorilu

@Linda Weasel If I am not lifting the stuff out of the cart, I always do that. Whatever store I'm in, grocery or hardware or whatever. If I'm putting it on the conveyor counter of course I don't, but if it's being left in the cart because it's heavy I tell the checker how many I have. It's always seemed like common courtesy to me.

Plus I don't want to walk out without paying for something. I don't want to even feel like someone might think I am trying to walk out without paying for something.


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm in tears right now. A parcel was delivered earlier, the delivery person never rang the bell or anything so I wasn't aware it had arrived, went to take Bungo out to find the box had been placed right in front of my gate ....... the box was very heavy, I couldn't open the gate, therefore I couldn't get out. 
Thankfully I managed with the aid of a broom handle to push the box far enough away from the gate that I then managed to get it open. Opened the parcel outside and got everything in but in doing so I've aggravated my pain and I'm just feeling very sorry for myself.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@ForestWomble … how disgusting! 

Such a thoughtless act … and not very safe either … the box could have been stolen.

Definitely ring and complain.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> @ForestWomble … how disgusting!
> 
> Such a thoughtless act … and not very safe either … the box could have been stolen.
> 
> Definitely ring and complain.


 I have sent a private message via their facebook page after spending ages trying to find an email address for them. Told them that they blocked my only way of getting out and that it was very dangerous (what if there had been a fire or something?)
If I haven't heard by Monday I'll try and find an alternative method of contact.

I want to know where common sense seems to have disappeared to, this isn't the first time this has happened.


----------



## Jobeth

Could you ask for the hinge to be adapted so that the gate swings inwards? Sorry if you’ve already thought of that.


----------



## ForestWomble

Jobeth said:


> Could you ask for the hinge to be adapted so that the gate swings inwards? Sorry if you've already thought of that.


I've asked about that and it's not do-able unfortunately.

Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

Could you get a sign made to fix to the gate, asking to keep it clear for wheelchair access at all times.
And /or to bring all goods to door and knock as disabled.
That way you reach the delivery driver of the day, in the moment ,so no excuses for not doing it.


----------



## ForestWomble

Dog Walker Woman said:


> Could you get a sign made to fix to the gate, asking to keep it clear for wheelchair access at all times.
> And /or to bring all goods to door and knock as disabled.
> That way you reach the delivery driver of the day, in the moment ,so no excuses for not doing it.


Funnily enough that was what I was working on this morning, I already have a sign on my door, but that one is clearly not good enough, I don't really want to advertise 'disabled person lives here' but think I'm going to have to.


----------



## lullabydream

When your dryer breaks, when you are trying to dry clothes for a friend, whose dryer has also broken!

As my Gran would say, you can't make this stuff up!


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> When your dryer breaks, when you are trying to dry clothes for a friend, whose dryer has also broken!
> 
> As my Gran would say, you can't make this stuff up!


It's definitely true what they say about things not lasting like they used to.
At the moment we are waiting for someone to come and fix one of the only TWO washing machines for 31 flats here. Last month it was the _other_ machine that was broken and took weeks to get the parts:Banghead.


----------



## Calvine

ForestWomble said:


> A parcel was delivered earlier, the delivery person never rang the bell or anything so I wasn't aware it had arrived,


Yes, they are doing this all the time now. I could understand during the worst of the pandemic they contacted customers and said the delivery man would ''put the parcel on the doorstep, ring the bell and step back when you open the door''. Fine, but now it just seems to be an excuse not to do the job properly. But Amazon here are not even ringing the doorbell. I tracked a parcel a few days back, saw it was nearby and so thought I would wait in for it and go out later. Kept checking the tracking and it wasn't changing so thought I'd go out rather than get caught later in the rush hour. Lo and behold, the parcel was in the hall, God knows how long it had been there or who let him in, but certainly he didn't ring my bell. Our postman is still great though.


----------



## Cully

I recently ordered a duvet which didn't arrive. When I checked the tracking it said 'delivered' but I never saw any sign of it. Fortunately I was able to re-order and that arrived soon after. No quibble from the company who put the original duvet down to lost in transit, but it makes you wonder just how common the practise is.


----------



## Calvine

I am constantly shocked at how much packaging comes with the tiniest item, let's say, for example, a cartridge for a printer. And, while I'm on the subject, the scandalous cost of cartridges. Have tried the reconditioned ones and had problems with both, plus they were not that much cheaper.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Calvine said:


> View attachment 477590
> I am constantly shocked at how much packaging comes with the tiniest item, let's say, for example, a cartridge for a printer. And, while I'm on the subject, the scandalous cost of cartridges. Have tried the reconditioned ones and had problems with both, plus they were not that much cheaper.
> View attachment 477590
> View attachment 477592


I could agree more, we have had a few deliverers lately and some of the packing was ridicules a pepper mill came in a box big enough to have put a dozen of them in. A DVD player about 10 inches square and 2 inches high came in a box that was 2ft x 18inchs x 8 inches. It seems the smaller the object the large the box.


----------



## Cully

I've noticed that packaging in general is becoming greener, or at least there are reasonable attempts at it. I've seen it with food packaging, especially less use of plastic. Bags of things like frozen foods are getting smaller to represent the actual size of the contents and not giving a false impression of the amount inside. Also one or two attempts by small companies to recycle any boxes they get for packaging deliveries in, which has got to be a plus.
Still far too much paper being wasted on junk mail through my door and in the post. Poor trees.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> Also one or two attempts by small companies to recycle any boxes


 Yes: I occasionally order from Petshop.co.uk and they actually shred old cartons (presumably the ones in which stuff was delivered to them) to use as packing material in place of the plastic balloons which Zooplus often use. So you can recycle it with the rest of the paper and cardboard. It's a start I think.


----------



## ForestWomble

I agree about the packaging. I'd ordered something for the gerbils, the box it came in was huge, I was a little concerned about the size of the toy, but on opening I just saw loads of paper, pulled out so much paper and finally found the item in one corner, no wonder our forests are in danger with companies wasting so much paper and cardboard.


----------



## Calvine

ForestWomble said:


> I agree about the packaging. I'd ordered something for the gerbils, the box it came in was huge, I was a little concerned about the size of the toy, but on opening I just saw loads of paper, pulled out so much paper and finally found the item in one corner, no wonder our forests are in danger with companies wasting so much paper and cardboard.


 I did read (some time ago) that in UK we actually recycle 70% of paper which sounds hopeful. But of course with home deliveries rocketing, that % may have gone down. But on the plus side, there must be far fewer newspapers being printed as they can be seen online (I never buy them) and people and businesses contact us by email, so that has to save tons of paper. What does make me mad though is all the damned junk mail thro' the door daily which I never look at. I feel sorry for our lovely postman having to cart it round as if he's a pack horse, poor guy.


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> It's definitely true what they say about things not lasting like they used to.
> At the moment we are waiting for someone to come and fix one of the only TWO washing machines for 31 flats here. Last month it was the _other_ machine that was broken and took weeks to get the parts:Banghead.


Are they 'retail' or industrial washing machines, as both can take a while to get fixed but in my experience industrial ones take forever to get fixed but break so easily .

Good news.. My friends dryer has been fixed. So you can guess whose going round to use it.


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> Are they 'retail' or industrial washing machines, as both can take a while to get fixed but in my experience industrial ones take forever to get fixed but break so easily .
> 
> Good news.. My friends dryer has been fixed. So you can guess whose going round to use it.


Hope you don't jinx her machine now:Bag


----------



## ForestWomble

Calvine said:


> I did read (some time ago) that in UK we actually recycle 70% of paper which sounds hopeful. But of course with home deliveries rocketing, that % may have gone down. But on the plus side, there must be far fewer newspapers being printed as they can be seen online (I never buy them) and people and businesses contact us by email, so that has to save tons of paper. What does make me mad though is all the damned junk mail thro' the door daily which I never look at. I feel sorry for our lovely postman having to cart it round as if he's a pack horse, poor guy.


That's true re newspapers and being contacted by email, forms get filled in online too.

I feel sorry for the postman too, got 6 items through the letterbox this morning .......... all junk, his sack must weigh a ton!


----------



## Linda Weasel

I think Amazon may be one of the worst offenders for boxes. They seem to have only x amount of sizes so just choose the closest fit; I’ve had really small items in packages which could have fitted in another two dozen of the same.


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Are they 'retail' or industrial washing machines, as both can take a while to get fixed but in my experience industrial ones take forever to get fixed but break so easily .
> 
> Good news.. My friends dryer has been fixed. So you can guess whose going round to use it.


The problem is that they are washing machines and tumble dryers for normal domestic use and not meant to be used as often as required by 31 people. They just aren't designed to take such a hammering. I think one problem at the moment is parts just not being available.
Glad you can get on with the washing now.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> I recently ordered a duvet which didn't arrive. When I checked the tracking it said 'delivered' but I never saw any sign of it. Fortunately I was able to re-order and that arrived soon after. No quibble from the company who put the original duvet down to lost in transit, but it makes you wonder just how common the practise is.


The DHL driver we've had this week leaves parcels on the step, rings the bell and legs it …. Not sure what happens when nobody is in 

While checking on tracking for one undelivered parcel, there was a photo of another in front of our closed front door. How can that be proof of delivery? Lucky someone was in for that one.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> The DHL driver we've had this week leaves parcels on the step, rings the bell and legs it …. Not sure what happens when nobody is in
> 
> While checking on tracking for one undelivered parcel, there was a photo of another in front of our closed front door. How can that be proof of delivery? Lucky someone was in for that one.


They are supposed to take a photo of you in the open doorway with the parcel.
I'm sure chuck and run makes for faster deliveries but I dread t think how many will go missing once xmas season is upon us.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> They are supposed to take a photo of you in the open doorway with the parcel.
> I'm sure chuck and run makes for faster deliveries but I dread t think how many will go missing once xmas season is upon us.


By the time I get to the front door any delivery person is driving off down the road. Mind you the front door is quite a distance away and even in my speedier days I would have had to have been trying to beat Usain Bolt to get there before them leaving.


----------



## SbanR

ForestWomble said:


> That's true re newspapers and being contacted by email, forms get filled in online too.
> 
> I feel sorry for the postman too, got 6 items through the letterbox this morning .......... all junk, his sack must weigh a ton!


I don't.
I once tried to stop junk mail by writing to RM. I got back a letter asking if I really, really wanted to stop the junk as they got paid for delivering them and it helped to keep posties employed. But IF I really did want to stop unwanted mail they gave me a procedure to follow (can't remember exactly now as it was a while ago)


----------



## ForestWomble

SbanR said:


> I don't.
> I once tried to stop junk mail by writing to RM. I got back a letter asking if I really, really wanted to stop the junk as they got paid for delivering them and it helped to keep posties employed. But IF I really did want to stop unwanted mail they gave me a procedure to follow (can't remember exactly now as it was a while ago)


I didn't know that.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> By the time I get to the front door any delivery person is driving off down the road. Mind you the front door is quite a distance away and even in my speedier days I would have had to have been trying to beat Usain Bolt to get there before them leaving.


No excuse for not doing their job properly though.
On the other hand, from what drivers have told me, it's all about getting everything delivered on that day or it affects pay. Which can be very difficult if they have to re-vist an address more than once. No wonder they chuck and run.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> No excuse for not doing their job properly though.
> On the other hand, from what drivers have told me, it's all about getting everything delivered on that day or it affects pay. Which can be very difficult if they have to re-vist an address more than once. No wonder they chuck and run.


It's handy if the driver is using the tracking thing that plots where they are. Once I see them on the way to the house I intercept them mainly so they come to the right front door (we have a weird house).


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Hope you don't jinx her machine now:Bag


I hope so too! 


Siskin said:


> By the time I get to the front door any delivery person is driving off down the road. Mind you the front door is quite a distance away and even in my speedier days I would have had to have been trying to beat Usain Bolt to get there before them leaving.


We get that too, you would think we lived in a mansion



Cully said:


> No excuse for not doing their job properly though.
> On the other hand, from what drivers have told me, it's all about getting everything delivered on that day or it affects pay. Which can be very difficult if they have to re-vist an address more than once. No wonder they chuck and run.


I think a lot of drivers are 'piece work' I know one company who pays less than 50p a parcel. Some can get good money if not having to drive too far between houses on their rounds others it's harder.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I know the drivers are up against it but that still doesn’t excuse dumping parcels on doorsteps (often in full view to passers by) and driving off before the door is opened.

I think some are trying to get HGV jobs with companies that offer training now that that section of the industry (and the poor practices and work conditions) has been highlighted and improvements being made.


----------



## Cully

This arrived yesterday.








What! Couldn't they find a bigger box?!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> This arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 477648
> 
> What! Couldn't they find a bigger box?!


Mentioning no names, but A*****n I presume, we had a few like that.


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> But IF I really did want to stop unwanted mail they gave me a procedure to follow


 Some (not much) junk mail I've received has a tiny paragraph at the very bottom in the minutest font, saying you can contact them to stop them contacting you, they give contact details and you can stop it. I've done it a couple of times and received an acknowledgement. So I always look, but most don't provide such a service.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> This arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 477648
> 
> What! Couldn't they find a bigger box?!


My cats are ecstatic when a new Amazon box arrives, regardless of size or shape, and then (and only then) can I put out previous ones to recycle. We use them for sleeping , sitting on top of and one shreds them violently - the noise is amazing during the night. He scratches every single surface of the box until it looks as though it is made from beige doyleys. One has been known to pee in them (if they are vaguely litter tray shaped) and one keeps her toys in there.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> The DHL driver we've had this week leaves parcels on the step, rings the bell and legs it …. Not sure what happens when nobody is in
> 
> While checking on tracking for one undelivered parcel, there was a photo of another in front of our closed front door. How can that be proof of delivery? Lucky someone was in for that one.


 They have made the pandemic an excuse not to do their job properly. At first it was sensible for them not to get too close, ring the bell, stand back etc, but now they can't be arsed to even ring the bell. And even a lot of doctors are only doing ''remote consults'', so really not doing their job fully either. At least Amazon don't seem to be short of petrol/diesel.


----------



## Jobeth

Calvine said:


> And even a lot of doctors are only doing ''remote consults'', so really not doing their job fully either.


That's my petty annoyance that you have to ring at 8am to get a phone call appointment. They aren't doing prebookable appointments anymore. I'm waiting for the results of hospital tests but still not seen a GP. It annoys me more as teachers have to be in a room with 30 children without a mask.


----------



## Calvine

Jobeth said:


> That's my petty annoyance that you have to ring at 8am to get a phone call appointment. They aren't doing prebookable appointments anymore. I'm waiting for the results of hospital tests but still not seen a GP. It annoys me more as teachers have to be in a room with 30 children without a mask.


Not even for me, the less I see of mine the better, tbh, but my lovely neighbour is almost 90 with early Alzheimers, had two nosebleeds recently and his stepson and I thought he should be seen in person as he would likely be confused over the phone (or forget he had a ''phone consult'' at 11 am or whenever and not be home when the phone rang). So stepson rang the surgery and it was hopeless apparently: ''Pease contact our website as you may find an answer there'' and I think another was ''only to dare to try to make an appointment if you had an emergency (different people have different ideas of an emergency of course) thought you were dying etc (he's 90 and doesn't do websites, email, mobile phones). I think stepson is taking him to the surgery today in the hope that the door will be unlocked and he can speak to a humanoid.
Mine stopped doing prebookable appointments some years ago. Not sure what the system is now - as few face-to-face appointments as possible from what I can see. I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Cully

I'm awaiting a telephone consultation this afternoon with a specialist doctor I've never seen, so how he's going to 'examine' me should be interesting.
Do you think in future droids will visit us at home to poke and prod while a Dr issues instructions from the surgery/hospital?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I'm awaiting a telephone consultation this afternoon with a specialist doctor I've never seen, so how he's going to 'examine' me should be interesting.


It's a worry isn't, I like to know who I'm talking to.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's a worry isn't, I like to know who I'm talking to.


It isn't so much that it's a new Dr. My present problem requires a hands on consultation. There are so many things that need you to actually been seen in person. I know there are huge waiting lists and i should be grateful I've finally got an appointment. I just can't see the point.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> It isn't so much that it's a new Dr. My present problem requires a hands on consultation. There are so many things that need you to actually been seen in person. I know there are huge waiting lists and i should be grateful I've finally got an appointment. I just can't see the point.


Maybe after his/she has spoken to you, you might get a proper appointment at the hospital.


----------



## Jobeth

Cully said:


> It isn't so much that it's a new Dr. My present problem requires a hands on consultation. There are so many things that need you to actually been seen in person. I know there are huge waiting lists and i should be grateful I've finally got an appointment. I just can't see the point.


I saw the dental consultant and she wrote saying I needed an urgent appointment. Two weeks later I had a phone call. The GP then referred me to the hospital without seeing me. The hospital has been fantastic and I had my first appointment within 2 weeks. It does make me wonder how many conditions are getting missed due to GPS not seeing people.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> I'm awaiting a telephone consultation this afternoon with a specialist doctor I've never seen, so how he's going to 'examine' me should be interesting.
> Do you think in future droids will visit us at home to poke and prod while a Dr issues instructions from the surgery/hospital?


Will it be a zoom consult Cully?
He'll get you to do your own physical exam while he observes!
Seriously though, hope this phone consult will be followed up with an actual physical meet. Good luck.


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Will it be a zoom consult Cully?
> He'll get you to do your own physical exam while he observes!
> Seriously though, hope this phone consult will be followed up with an actual physical meet. Good luck.


I haven't a clue how to do any of these video calls, Most of those I've seen on tv do absolutely nothing favourable to how you look, with squashed faces and views up nostrils so don't they'd improve my resting bitch face much. Unless I wear a mask.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> so how he's going to 'examine' me should be interesting


 Maybe a video call and you whip off all your clothes ''remotely''. God knows - don't ask me.


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> Maybe a video call and you whip off all your clothes ''remotely''. God knows - don't ask me.


I'd want paying for that. A lot!!:Jawdrop


----------



## Calvine

What annoyed me this morning: supermarket had moved a load of stuff from their regular place and replaced them with a load of Hallowe'en plastic schyte. So you go to get eggs or whatever and there's some crap in their place, so then you have to go off hunting eggs which now are next to the evaporated milk - plus a load of pumpkins near the front door. Such a waste of money, and all plastic (not the pumpkins, obviously).


----------



## margy

Insurance companies who keep you hanging on the phone waiting for them to answer!! I want to cancel my car insurance because I've sold my car and just spent 45 minutes waiting to speak to an adviser. I tried doing it online with the virtual assistant but was told to ring their customer service number and one of the team would be happy to help, I'm sure they are if they would only answer the blinking phone!! I gave up in the end and will have another go on Monday.


----------



## Cully

Unless it's a free number it can work out very expensive.
I rang my surgery to book a flu vaccine and was left waiting for a total of 2 and a half hours, on and off, for someone to pick up.
There is a voice message when you first get through, and when it finishes you are left waiting to actually speak to reception. Because you are connected it means you are charged for however long you are kept waiting.
That phone call cost me £20+. Just to book a ruddy flu jab!


----------



## margy

Yes I'm expecting it to be expensive as was a 034 number. Just very frustrating to be kept hanging on. Funny how you can get the insurance on line but not cancel it.


----------



## Linda Weasel

This just arrived in THIS box…


----------



## Cully

Linda Weasel said:


> This just arrived in THIS box…


You just can't believe it can you. I mean..... WHY??


----------



## Lurcherlad

Apparently, they only have 4 box sizes … Not sure how true that is … But something to do with streamlining the packing process?

Found this:


----------



## Linda Weasel

Maybe they could put little boxes in big boxes to move them around??


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Apparently, they only have 4 box sizes … Not sure how true that is … But something to do with streamlining the packing process?
> 
> Found this:
> 
> View attachment 477717


It's not just Amazon...


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> That phone call cost me £20+. Just to book a ruddy flu jab!


 That is really out of order! I know last week I got a message from my son that he was waiting to speak to someone . . . think it was the bank, he texted later to say he'd just got thro', after two and a half hours! I get megaminutes on my mobile, but you have to check the dialling code to see if if it's free with your particular network. £20 - what a rip-off.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Perhaps an ignorant question but why are gp landlines not free to call when healthcare is meant to be free? wonder what people living below the line/in financial hardship do when you’re not allowed to actually visit the surgeries at the moment?


----------



## Happy Paws2

bmr10 said:


> Perhaps an ignorant question but why are gp landlines not free to call when healthcare is meant to be free? wonder what people living below the line/in financial hardship do when you're not allowed to actually visit the surgeries at the moment?


That's a good point, last month OH really needed to speak to his GP he was in so much pain, hanging on nearly all morning been told he was in a queue desperate to speak to someone, it's cost us £44 just for that one call more than the rest of our call added together this month, (we have just had the bill) in the end he gave up and got in touch with his consultant at the hospital who got in touch with his GP for him.


----------



## Calvine

margy said:


> 'm sure they are if they would only answer the blinking phone!!


I had that with Audi: had to listen on and on to how wonderful they were, what they could do for you, but they failed to mention that they don't answer the phone. I gave up.


----------



## Calvine

bmr10 said:


> but why are gp landlines not free to call


Mine is; it's just a local code. Is it a ruse to stop you bothering them - well who would have thought it? My mobile tariff is free for local and UK numbers, but I have to check the ones that look suspicious, begin with 03xxxxxx whatever. So I use my mobile far more than my landline.


----------



## Cully

I was so disgusted I decided to write to them and dropped my note in there personally.
I had text responses to both queries on the same day.
No wonder people end up ringing emergency services when it's so hard to get them to answer the phone.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> Mine is; it's just a local code. Is it a ruse to stop you bothering them - well who would have thought it? My mobile tariff is free for local and UK numbers, but I have to check the ones that look suspicious, begin with 03xxxxxx whatever. So I use my mobile far more than my landline.


Our surgery has such a long drawn out list of messages and instructions before getting through to speak to a receptionist, I actually think it's designed to put off all but the most determined.

I needed to ring and move an appointment but when the blurb started I hung up …. popped in in person the next day and it took literally seconds!


----------



## lullabydream

Apparently 7 jelly tots is a serving!!!


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Apparently 7 jelly tots is a serving!!!


So is one TicTac.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Our surgery has such a long drawn out list of messages and instructions before getting through to speak to a receptionist, I actually think it's designed to put off all but the most determined.
> 
> I needed to ring and move an appointment but when the blurb started I hung up …. popped in in person the next day and it took literally seconds!


That's fine if you are allowed in. At my surgery you have to wait outside and speak through an intercom, and are only allowed in if you have an appointment.
That said, the the surgery is a converted old style house, so only a small waiting room. Social distancing is nigh impossible.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Our surgery has such a long drawn out list of messages and instructions before getting through to speak to a receptionist, I actually think it's designed to put off all but the most determined.
> 
> I needed to ring and move an appointment but when the blurb started I hung up ….* popped in in person the next day and it took literally seconds! *


I think that's the best way, face to face with the dragon at the desk they can't put you off so easy.


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> So is one TicTac.


But the selling point of tic tacs was only two calories per sweet... Plus with the mixed flavours the whole idea was to mix them together in the mouth.

Obviously this is the cut down on sugar I am guessing but sad.

Am now upset over the penny mixes. I know some are greater than a penny but am guessing they are too much now...its so wrong


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Our surgery has such a long drawn out list of messages and instructions before getting through to speak to a receptionist, I actually think it's designed to put off all but the most determined.
> 
> I needed to ring and move an appointment but when the blurb started I hung up …. popped in in person the next day and it took literally seconds!


When you listen to the blurb, take note of the number you need to press for who you want to speak to. Then next time you ring, wait until the blurb has been going for 10 seconds or so, then just hit the number. It should cut the blurb and ring who you want.


----------



## cheekyscrip

I hate when I ask my boss something simple ( I was covering for someone whose work I had no idea about but urgent stuff came up) and my boss starts somewhere in the middle very loud and very fast, faster then my head can spin… then tells me off of front of everyone I should know that because I work here x years!

Told them to stop shouting at me.

Now that went down well…:Eggonface…

But I hate being told off for no reason and in front of the whole bullpen…
Plus HATE when anyone raises voice and makes humiliating digs unless there is a really good reason.


----------



## catz4m8z

cheekyscrip said:


> Plus HATE when anyone raises voice and makes humiliating digs unless there is a really good reason.


Not sure there is ever a good reason for your boss to shout at you....unless you and your boss are in the army or other shouty professions!

Im annoyed today to discover that I have rodents hanging around again. Woke up this morning to find that a candle in a glass jar on my bathroom cabinet had been chewed up and neat little wax pile was sat next to the jar.:Shifty
They were a nightmare last time they invaded in the house and TBH Im not sure anything I did got rid of them. After trying countless traps and poison they eventually just sorta left so I figured it was something one of my neighbours was up to that got rid or caused them in the first place. Really dont want to go through that again as old victorian houses are not the easiest to mouse proof.


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> Not sure there is ever a good reason for your boss to shout at you....unless you and your boss are in the army or other shouty professions!
> 
> Im annoyed today to discover that I have rodents hanging around again. Woke up this morning to find that a candle in a glass jar on my bathroom cabinet had been chewed up and neat little wax pile was sat next to the jar.:Shifty
> They were a nightmare last time they invaded in the house and TBH Im not sure anything I did got rid of them. After trying countless traps and poison they eventually just sorta left so I figured it was something one of my neighbours was up to that got rid or caused them in the first place. Really dont want to go through that again as old victorian houses are not the easiest to mouse proof.


I can sympathise. 
We get them in the attic every autumn and winter and live in a more modern house. My husbands gone round blocking teeny weeny holes everywhere yet it's made no difference, somehow they are getting into the loft. Sadly the only way is snap traps, they totally ignore humane traps. Feel really mean as they are field mice and the occasional shrew, but they make an incredible racket despite their size and disturb us at night, also worried they will gnaw on the electric cables. We're not alone, a number of friends have them too. Also flies, hundreds of them come from nowhere and decide to spend the winter in the attic along with a few wasps. The only useful creature we have are bats during the summer.


----------



## cheekyscrip

catz4m8z said:


> Not sure there is ever a good reason for your boss to shout at you....unless you and your boss are in the army or other shouty professions!
> 
> Im annoyed today to discover that I have rodents hanging around again. Woke up this morning to find that a candle in a glass jar on my bathroom cabinet had been chewed up and neat little wax pile was sat next to the jar.:Shifty
> They were a nightmare last time they invaded in the house and TBH Im not sure anything I did got rid of them. After trying countless traps and poison they eventually just sorta left so I figured it was something one of my neighbours was up to that got rid or caused them in the first place. Really dont want to go through that again as old victorian houses are not the easiest to mouse proof.


Oh…
Hmmm that is a hard one…
Normally one would employ a cat!!!

Or a terrier …

I could not kill a mouse myself and really feel for you…

By the way I am in a very quiet profession and normally we keep talking to the minimum not to disturb the others…


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Not sure there is ever a good reason for your boss to shout at you....unless you and your boss are in the army or other shouty professions!
> 
> Im annoyed today to discover that I have rodents hanging around again. Woke up this morning to find that a candle in a glass jar on my bathroom cabinet had been chewed up and neat little wax pile was sat next to the jar.:Shifty
> They were a nightmare last time they invaded in the house and TBH Im not sure anything I did got rid of them. After trying countless traps and poison they eventually just sorta left so I figured it was something one of my neighbours was up to that got rid or caused them in the first place. Really dont want to go through that again as old victorian houses are not the easiest to mouse proof.


I heard that rats hate the smell of peppermint so maybe try some tea bags dotted around all over?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Calvine said:


> Mine is; it's just a local code. Is it a ruse to stop you bothering them - well who would have thought it? My mobile tariff is free for local and UK numbers, but I have to check the ones that look suspicious, begin with 03xxxxxx whatever. So I use my mobile far more than my landline.


My GP is an 03 number but with my mobile contract all of my calls are free (as far as I'm aware, my bill has been the same every month despite phoning the GP frequently). I am not sure why GPs aren't like 999, 111, 101, etc and completely free to call. I would suppose that it's to decrease the amount of people phoning, hanging up, redialling which ends up costing the receiver two charges. Or to decrease the amount of people phoning "needlessly" but then people who are not medically trained really shouldn't be expected to decide whether a symptom is important or not as that's how people die of undetected illnesses. Just don't know how people on benefits, disabled people, people struggling financially, homeless people, etc etc can afford these charges. I don't think anyone should have to pay to access healthcare.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's a good point, last month OH really needed to speak to his GP he was in so much pain, hanging on nearly all morning been told he was in a queue desperate to speak to someone, it's cost us £44 just for that one call more than the rest of our call added together this month, (we have just had the bill) in the end he gave up and got in touch with his consultant at the hospital who got in touch with his GP for him.


I'm happy to hear he was able to contact someone higher up who could get things moving. What a horrible situation to be in and what a horrible bill!


----------



## Calvine

bmr10 said:


> shouldn't be expected to decide whether a symptom is important


 And different people have a different idea of what constitutes an ''emergency''. A friend of mine used to call the doctor OUT in the middle of the night when the child had mumps (but apparently ''it was a very big mump'' - you think I'm joking, nope!).


----------



## lullabydream

My nose piercing... It hurts


----------



## HarlequinCat

Said it once, and I'll say it many times. Students living next door.
New lot this year and thepast month they've been quiet. We thought we hit the jackpot with nerdy quiet ones. We were wrong.
Party started 6 pm Saturday night, as night went on it gradually got louder, we could make out what songs they were. And this is a detached house from us. Had to get environmental health involved at 1.30am. They have a service for our area because of noisy students . That shut them up a bit.
Next day they put rubbish out in bags which the foxes went through, so the whole street was littered with their rubbish which they didn't pick up. Had a small baggie with remains of white powder outside our house. No prizes for guessing what that was..... We chucked that in their garden. Didn't want it in our wheelie bin.

I suppose I should be more tolerant of them, but it's the same crap year after year, selfish and ignorant and messy.


----------



## lullabydream

HarlequinCat said:


> Said it once, and I'll say it many times. Students living next door.
> New lot this year and thepast month they've been quiet. We thought we hit the jackpot with nerdy quiet ones. We were wrong.
> Party started 6 pm Saturday night, as night went on it gradually got louder, we could make out what songs they were. And this is a detached house from us. Had to get environmental health involved at 1.30am. They have a service for our area because of noisy students . That shut them up a bit.
> Next day they put rubbish out in bags which the foxes went through, so the whole street was littered with their rubbish which they didn't pick up. Had a small baggie with remains of white powder outside our house. No prizes for guessing what that was..... We chucked that in their garden. Didn't want it in our wheelie bin.
> 
> I suppose I should be more tolerant of them, but it's the same crap year after year, selfish and ignorant and messy.


Don't know what my son did right but although it sounded like fun was had by all. They got told they were the quietest students ever.. Shame they liked to live in absolute filth though.

Just to say, I have 2 new neighbours. Had slipknot blazing through our walls from midday till about 10 pm at leasty youngest would have enjoyed it


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> I heard that rats hate the smell of peppermint so maybe try some tea bags dotted around all over?


I tried that....went through every humane method I could research until I eventually had to go for more final methods. Although the essential oil I sprinkled about everywhere made the house smell lovely!



lullabydream said:


> Don't know what my son did right but although it sounded like fun was had by all. They got told they were the quietest students ever.. Shame they liked to live in absolute filth though.


I was a terrible student tenant. Very quiet and unassuming but I did fill the house with pet rats, mice, rabbits, guinea pigs and cats! Me and my menagerie got kicked out.....cant think why!:Bag:Shy


----------



## lullabydream

catz4m8z said:


> I tried that....went through every humane method I could research until I eventually had to go for more final methods. Although the essential oil I sprinkled about everywhere made the house smell lovely!
> 
> I was a terrible student tenant. Very quiet and unassuming but I did fill the house with pet rats, mice, rabbits, guinea pigs and cats! Me and my menagerie got kicked out.....cant think why!:Bag:Shy


I went to uni as a mature student.. There was a phase of people getting pet goldfish. Landlords on the whole never said anything, but one person got kicked out from her place due to the goldfish.

Edit to add I love your menagerie.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lullabydream said:


> My nose piercing... It hurts


Why does anyone do that :Jawdrop


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why does anyone do that :Jawdrop


Certain people like myself think it's pretty... Also am going through my Midlife crisis, as I didn't get any piercings when younger I thought I would get them now. They are piercings I liked when younger wanted but couldn't get because of my work. No idea when I will be classed fit for work again, so why not!

I take it you don't have your ears pierced @Happy Paws2

Piercings also aren't modern. The young people didn't invent it. They are just safer now.


----------



## Cully

Apart from having ears pierced when I was 19 I haven't done anything else. So when I hit 60 decided it was time I went a bit rogue and booked a tattoo.
As I've got skin that rebels occasionally I checked with my GP who said "Noooooooo" with a horrified look on his face. Ok Doc, I only wanted a tiny tatt, not Glastonbury.


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> Not sure there is ever a good reason for your boss to shout at you....unless you and your boss are in the army or other shouty professions!
> 
> Im annoyed today to discover that I have rodents hanging around again. Woke up this morning to find that a candle in a glass jar on my bathroom cabinet had been chewed up and neat little wax pile was sat next to the jar.:Shifty
> They were a nightmare last time they invaded in the house and TBH Im not sure anything I did got rid of them. After trying countless traps and poison they eventually just sorta left so I figured it was something one of my neighbours was up to that got rid or caused them in the first place. Really dont want to go through that again as old victorian houses are not the easiest to mouse proof.


 Friend of mine had a mouse invasion (it was a few years back when a lot of people seemed to have a problem) and she paid megabucks to some company (Pestroy - or some such?) and nothing worked. Eventually she borrowed Hamlet (my fat ginger) and that sorted out the problem. He was never actually seen to kill or catch anything, but he clearly scared them off which was more than Pestroy managed to do. She never saw them again and he had a lovely holiday being spoilt. Another friend of mine kept finding droppings inside her oven, another found them under the sink.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> hat phone call cost me £20+. Just to book a ruddy flu jab!


 I assume the profit from all the twenty pounds goes into the surgery's coffers?


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> Friend of mine had a mouse invasion (it was a few years back when a lot of people seemed to have a problem) and she paid megabucks to some company (Pestroy - or some such?) and nothing worked. Eventually she borrowed Hamlet (my fat ginger) and that sorted out the problem. He was never actually seen to kill or catch anything, but he clearly scared them off which was more than Pestroy managed to do. She never saw them again and he had a lovely holiday being spoilt. Another friend of mine kept finding droppings inside her oven, another found them under the sink.


Is that a photo of Hamlet? Such a handsome lad and not fat at all You malign the poor guy Calvine


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> Apart from having ears pierced when I was 19 I haven't done anything else. So when I hit 60 decided it was time I went a bit rogue and booked a tattoo.
> As I've got skin that rebels occasionally I checked with my GP who said "Noooooooo" with a horrified look on his face. Ok Doc, I only wanted a tiny tatt, not Glastonbury.


You have to do these things!


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> Is that a photo of Hamlet? Such a handsome lad and not fat at all You malign the poor guy Calvine


 He has a lovely teddy bear face, I must admit and so laid back it's amazing. On his arrival, we expected he might feel a bit lost, but no, he walked out of the sitting room, immediately found the bedroom and made himself comfy on the bed. And slept with her for the duration of his stay! My next-door neighbour has found him asleep on his bed a couple of times.


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> Friend of mine had a mouse invasion (it was a few years back when a lot of people seemed to have a problem) and she paid megabucks to some company (Pestroy - or some such?) and nothing worked. Eventually she borrowed Hamlet (my fat ginger) and that sorted out the problem.


TBH last time the problem going away seemed to coincide with next door suddenly having a very cute black and white cat appear in their window!

Just started shopping around for mobile phone deals as Ive decided to cave and finally get one. Im just fed up of being a non person because I dont have a mobile phone number. My bank is apparently going to use them for checking security with on line purchases, my favourite computer games uses them fort his and I cant book my booster jabs online because I cant send an activation code from my mobile phone!:Banghead
well, if I get one then I refuse to tell anybody the number and will def not be texting on it....it will be purely for proving I exist and internet faffing!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

catz4m8z said:


> TBH last time the problem going away seemed to coincide with next door suddenly having a very cute black and white cat appear in their window!
> 
> Just started shopping around for mobile phone deals as Ive decided to cave and finally get one. Im just fed up of being a non person because I dont have a mobile phone number. My bank is apparently going to use them for checking security with on line purchases, my favourite computer games uses them fort his and I cant book my booster jabs online because I cant send an activation code from my mobile phone!:Banghead
> well, if I get one then I refuse to tell anybody the number and will def not be texting on it....it will be purely for proving I exist and internet faffing!LOL:Hilarious


You can pick a basic phone up for £15 argos.. Gif gaf I thought was pretty cheap. This is if you want a basic pay as you go type thing.
Anyway if going proper smart phone then the Chinese brands like Realmi are really good for your money. I know you like your tablet or used your tablet a bit, so hence suggestion.


----------



## Jaf

I've got a horrible ear infection....my petty annoyance is that I can't hear the kettle whistle so must stand and wait for it to boil!


----------



## lullabydream

Jaf said:


> I've got a horrible ear infection....my petty annoyance is that I can't hear the kettle whistle so must stand and wait for it to boil!


Is that due to wax more than infection, apologises really just going off my husband whose ears get blocked so badly

Anyway I hope you feel better soon


----------



## margy

Yes wax was the problem with my ears too. I heard a buzzing noise in my ears and could not hear properly. Once they were syringed I felt better.


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> Yes wax was the problem with my ears too. I heard a buzzing noise in my ears and could not hear properly. Once they were syringed I felt better.


Husbands are terrible, we tell him to sort his ears out. He says they are fine until he starts getting headaches and dizziness then he starts cleaning out his ears with drops ready for syringing


----------



## Jaf

I've basically got the adult version of glue ear. I've had so many infections that I'm now deaf in one ear, so have to avoid infections if possible in my good ear.

It's surprisingly disorienting being fully deaf, like I walk but make no sounds.


----------



## lullabydream

Jaf said:


> I've basically got the adult version of glue ear. I've had so many infections that I'm now deaf in one ear, so have to avoid infections if possible in my good ear.
> 
> It's surprisingly disorienting being fully deaf, like I walk but make no sounds.


I think I have eustacian tube problem so hopefully seeing ENT.. Have you seen an ENT they can do amazing things now


----------



## Jaf

Yeah I probably should go back. Last time there was nothing they could do and I basically stopped trying.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Yeah I probably should go back. Last time there was nothing they could do and I basically stopped trying.


Go back and tell them it's really affecting you. There's no need to put up with discomfort these days. And you never know, there might be a new treatment now.
Hope the infection clears up quickly.


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> TBH last time the problem going away seemed to coincide with next door suddenly having a very cute black and white cat appear in their window!
> 
> Just started shopping around for mobile phone deals as Ive decided to cave and finally get one. Im just fed up of being a non person because I dont have a mobile phone number. My bank is apparently going to use them for checking security with on line purchases, my favourite computer games uses them fort his and I cant book my booster jabs online because I cant send an activation code from my mobile phone!:Banghead
> well, if I get one then I refuse to tell anybody the number and will def not be texting on it....it will be purely for proving I exist and internet faffing!LOL:Hilarious


I got this one from Argos just a simple "pay as you go" make sure you ask for a *TOP voucher ONLY *not a bundle or you're paying for something we don't need.

It's got a camera on it as well.

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/8729606?clickSR=slp:term:vodafone pay as you go:11:25:1


----------



## Lurcherlad

The difference in people …..

Last night having to moor up between two boats OH got it a bit wrong and gently bumped another boat. 

Once tied up I walked over and said “sorry about that, no damage done”.

The guy on board got all hoity, toity and said he would check it properly and report it to his boat hirer in the morning!

Er ok mate … lighten up! 

Just now, my son moored up in a similar situation (never having done it before) and the wind blew us into the boat behind us.

I apologised to the lady on board, who smiled and said not to worry, no harm done 

Both boats are hired so not someone’s precious pride and joy … the hirers expect the odd bump to happen … and unfortunately, unlike cars, boats don’t go exactly where you want them exactly when you tell them.

We hardly look like a crowd of “Boy Racers” after all!


----------



## Jaf

Tesco clothing. 

My lovely friend sent me some jeans and a pair of leggings, for absolutely no reason. Had to pay new stupid spanish customs charge. Then the jeans are so short I can't wear them. I'd cut the bottoms off but the thighs are huge. The leggings are worse. First of all I've never worn leggings but the crotch is really, really low. Even with the waist pulled up under my bust., that can't be right. And, they're so thin you can see my bruises!

I'm going use the jeans to repair my car seat. The leggings are hardly good enough to make dish cloths.

What a waste of a lovely thought.


----------



## lullabydream

Being awake at ridiculous times in the early hours and not being able to sleep!

I just want 6 hours sleep, not 2 or 3 a night


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> Tesco clothing.
> 
> My lovely friend sent me some jeans and a pair of leggings, for absolutely no reason. Had to pay new stupid spanish customs charge. Then the jeans are so short I can't wear them. I'd cut the bottoms off but the thighs are huge. The leggings are worse. First of all I've never worn leggings but the crotch is really, really low. Even with the waist pulled up under my bust., that can't be right. And, they're so thin you can see my bruises!
> 
> I'm going use the jeans to repair my car seat. The leggings are hardly good enough to make dish cloths.
> 
> What a waste of a lovely thought.


Can't you cut the jeans to make them into cropped ones? 
It's a nightmare for me trying to buy clothing online as the sizes are rarely correct. I've also seen a lot of clothes bought at a market where they are way too small as they are made in places like China where they are made to fit Chinese people, not European. Maybe your friend got them from a market.
Hope you can find a good use for them.


----------



## catz4m8z

Soooo petty today but Im annoyed at that way internet sites jump around so you go to click on one bit just as it scrolls up or down and you find you are randomly looking at an ad for car insurance instead.
Why cant sites just sit still!:Arghh


----------



## Calvine

Jaf said:


> but the crotch is really, really low


Oh dear! But thank you for posting that: it reminds me of a pet hate which is when guys wear these bizarre jeans with the crotch round their knees, and the waistband round, well, I really daren't think what's holding them up. The other day on Waterloo station I saw a guy i_n a business suit_ (shirt and tie job), and the trousers were halfway down his legs! And he was running for a train, so having to hold them up as he ran, waistband in one hand, briefcase in the other. I think they look ridiculous. I rather suspect my vet was wearing them on one occasion but he was wearing a white coat so difficult to tell. But he does have the sort of improbable haircut that would make you suspect dodgy trousers.


----------



## lorilu

Thanks for your support everyone. Now I've got paranoid about this and the other posts and am going to delete the content. Your responses have helped tremendously. xx


----------



## HarlequinCat

lorilu said:


> Food bully is still at it. Someone had a birthday yesterday. Food bully brought in one large store bought cake for the celebrant and four smaller cakes one for each member of the department. I dislike the cakes that store makes so didn't take one.
> 
> Several hours later food bully brought two of the cakes to my desk and asked me to choose one. I said I didn't want one, but she insisted and left the one she thought I would like on my desk. I simply brought back to the other room after she went back to her work.
> 
> Actual conversation yesterday when she discovered I'd put the cake back:
> 
> "You put your cake back!" (in baby talk "cutesy" voice)
> 
> I know, I don't want it.
> 
> "why don't you take the cake home?"
> 
> Because if I bring it home I will eat it. I don't want to go home and eat a whole cake.
> 
> "you don't have to eat it all at once."
> 
> But if I bring it home I WILL eat it all at once.
> 
> "then just take a slice home every night and eat that".
> 
> I don't want to eat cake every night.
> 
> "You can eat it at your desk during the day"
> 
> I don't want to eat the cake at work either. I don't want to eat the cake. I put it in the back so anyone who wants it can eat it.
> 
> "well if no one eats it by Friday you can take it home".
> 
> I didn't answer.
> 
> She then proceeded to go into the back and tell the others to not eat that cake so I could take it home on Friday.
> 
> I want to take that effing cake and put a note on it that says "EAT ME" and put it on her desk lol.
> 
> This kind of bullying of my eating habits goes on all the time by the way. She just can't stand it that I don't indulge in all the garbage food and sugary stuff people eat all day long at work.


Oh dear, that type of person is annoying! I know it would be pretty and sour a working relationship so don't do it, but I'd be tempted to chuck it in the bin in front of her if she kept at it 
:Bag


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> Food bully is still at it. Someone had a birthday yesterday. Food bully brought in one large store bought cake for the celebrant and four smaller cakes one for each member of the department. I dislike the cakes that store makes so didn't take one.
> 
> Several hours later food bully brought two of the cakes to my desk and asked me to choose one. I said I didn't want one, but she insisted and left the one she thought I would like on my desk. I simply brought back to the other room after she went back to her work.
> 
> Actual conversation yesterday when she discovered I'd put the cake back:
> 
> "You put your cake back!" (in baby talk "cutesy" voice)
> 
> I know, I don't want it.
> 
> "why don't you take the cake home?"
> 
> Because if I bring it home I will eat it. I don't want to go home and eat a whole cake.
> 
> "you don't have to eat it all at once."
> 
> But if I bring it home I WILL eat it all at once.
> 
> "then just take a slice home every night and eat that".
> 
> I don't want to eat cake every night.
> 
> "You can eat it at your desk during the day"
> 
> I don't want to eat the cake at work either. I don't want to eat the cake. I put it in the back so anyone who wants it can eat it.
> 
> "well if no one eats it by Friday you can take it home".
> 
> I didn't answer.
> 
> She then proceeded to go into the back and tell the others to not eat that cake so I could take it home on Friday.
> 
> I want to take that effing cake and put a note on it that says "EAT ME" and put it on her desk lol.
> 
> This kind of bullying of my eating habits goes on all the time by the way. She just can't stand it that I don't indulge in all the garbage food and sugary stuff people eat all day long at work.


I cannot for the life of me work out why someone is so interested in another person 's food habits, their likes and dislikes. Or why she cannot take ''No'' for an answer. It's really abnormal - I'd be tempted to push her face in it.


----------



## Linda Weasel

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh dear, that type of person is annoying! I know it would be pretty and sour a working relationship so don't do it, but I'd be tempted to chuck it in the bin in front of her if she kept at it
> :Bag


Me too.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Have you ever tried just asking her why she bullies you about food, or would that be too subtle?


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> Food bully is still at it. Someone had a birthday yesterday. Food bully brought in one large store bought cake for the celebrant and four smaller cakes one for each member of the department. I dislike the cakes that store makes so didn't take one.
> 
> Several hours later food bully brought two of the cakes to my desk and asked me to choose one. I said I didn't want one, but she insisted and left the one she thought I would like on my desk. I simply brought back to the other room after she went back to her work.
> 
> Actual conversation yesterday when she discovered I'd put the cake back:
> 
> "You put your cake back!" (in baby talk "cutesy" voice)
> 
> I know, I don't want it.
> 
> "why don't you take the cake home?"
> 
> Because if I bring it home I will eat it. I don't want to go home and eat a whole cake.
> 
> "you don't have to eat it all at once."
> 
> But if I bring it home I WILL eat it all at once.
> 
> "then just take a slice home every night and eat that".
> 
> I don't want to eat cake every night.
> 
> "You can eat it at your desk during the day"
> 
> I don't want to eat the cake at work either. I don't want to eat the cake. I put it in the back so anyone who wants it can eat it.
> 
> "well if no one eats it by Friday you can take it home".
> 
> I didn't answer.
> 
> She then proceeded to go into the back and tell the others to not eat that cake so I could take it home on Friday.
> 
> I want to take that effing cake and put a note on it that says "EAT ME" and put it on her desk lol.
> 
> This kind of bullying of my eating habits goes on all the time by the way. She just can't stand it that I don't indulge in all the garbage food and sugary stuff people eat all day long at work.


Maybe take the cake and put it straight in the bin? 

Maybe, she'll get the hint then 

I've had similar problems with my MIL but she's finally given up trying to force feed me after 40 years ….

Still won't stop buying me useless (and often awful imo) birthday and Xmas gifts off the tv shopping channels though. Ghastly ornaments or massive clothing (bought for herself but doesn't fit/like so passed on to me) …. I'm at least 4 dress sizes smaller than her 

I've given up now, and just take them and give most of them straight to charity. Fluffy throws are a regular item …. probably 2 a year …. which I used to give straight to Jack …. he loved a fluffy throw! 

Just gave my neighbour a paisley trimmed leisure suit that I got for my birthday …. She loved it


----------



## Jaf

Calvine said:


> Oh dear! But thank you for posting that: it reminds me of a pet hate which is when guys wear these bizarre jeans with the crotch round their knees, and the waistband round, well, I really daren't think what's holding them up. The other day on Waterloo station I saw a guy i_n a business suit_ (shirt and tie job), and the trousers were halfway down his legs! And he was running for a train, so having to hold them up as he ran, waistband in one hand, briefcase in the other. I think they look ridiculous. I rather suspect my vet was wearing them on one occasion but he was wearing a white coat so difficult to tell. But he does have the sort of improbable haircut that would make you suspect dodgy trousers.


Ha ha ha! Brilliant, worth it for the laugh. The other one is the infamous "builder's bum"!


----------



## lorilu

Thanks for your support everyone. Now I've got paranoid about this and the other posts and am going to delete the content. Your responses have helped tremendously. xx


----------



## margy

lorilu said:


> Short answer - because she's a psychopath.
> 
> Yes. She said "because sharing a meal together means people are close and care about each other". Of course there is nothing caring about trying to shove an unwanted cake down someone's throat, but she has no empathy at all, though she thinks she does. .
> 
> It doesn't matter how many time I say no. or I don't want it or I won't eat it. I can get nasty and rude. She'll stop momentarily but always goes back to it.
> 
> Less than 4 years to retirement. I can make it. But I only hope her bullying isn't changing me permanently. I have become very defensive to even the tiniest whiff of someone being invasive or "telling me what to do or how to be" now. I have never detested a person so much.
> 
> I've worked very hard and getting to a place of accepting and coping. I'll feel like I am making progress with myself and then suddenly it all goes to heck.
> 
> I do wonder if on some level she refuses to recognize, she senses how much I loathe her, which makes her try all the harder. But it's bullying, pure and simple. The harder she tries to make us a happy close department, the more toxic it gets.


There's nothing worse than someone forcing food onto you. Could you have a conversation with her to let her know how you feel? Or a word with your manager.In my work place clients often tell you to take a cake or biscuits or sweets. Now with covid there's an excuse. I tell them I'm not allowed because of the risk of infection. Before I used to say I had allergies or was dieting.


----------



## SusieRainbow

You could tell her you have diabetes. Mind, that doesn't always stop people pushing unsuitable food onto you, 'one won't hurt!' Well yes, it will actually! 
Grrrrr!:Banghead


----------



## £54etgfb6

@lorilu Your situation is so odd, which I'm sure you realise. Her actions make no sense, what does she gain from it? Is it sheer ignorance and she genuinely does not understand that her well intentions are pushy and inconsiderate of your feelings? Or does she know how her actions make you feel, and she takes offence to you not joining in and wants to push you more and more because of it? Honestly I cannot figure it out. Obviously I don't know her but reading about it makes *me* frustrated so I can't bloody imagine how it makes you feel. My family are also the pushy type and they fall into the latter category where they become offended by my "thank you but no" (for some reason) and double down. It drives me round the bend to explain myself politely again and again just repeating the same phrase over and over. I think there are just people who do this, for whatever reason. I completely empathise with you. I am a very decisive person and I am not swayed by another persons opinion, only by weighing up the options myself, so people insisting I do something I have said I don't want to is very frustrating.


----------



## lorilu

Thanks for your support everyone. Now I've got paranoid about this and the other posts and am going to delete the content. Your responses have helped tremendously. xx


----------



## £54etgfb6

lorilu said:


> She's a psychopath. There is no reason or sense to be made. She is also my boss.


God…. how can sharing food bring you closer more than building relationships that respect people's boundaries can? Her pure insistence makes me believe it's not done out of ignorance. Someone would not be that determined for years and _not_ pick up the hint, surely? I feel like you're right.


----------



## lorilu

Thanks for your support everyone. Now I've got paranoid about this and the other posts and am going to delete the content. Your responses have helped tremendously. xx


----------



## SbanR

lorilu said:


> Good god no. Her behavior is invasive enough without inventing health problems lol. She has no empathy, no understanding of boundaries. She is not only this way about food, she is this way about everything, including being a helicopter boss who spends so much time sticking her nose into everyone else's work, she is always at least a month behind on everything. When our lovely boss left she was second in command.
> 
> And yes I have spoken to her about her invasive behavior. It doesn't make a dent. She thinks she is a nice person. She thinks everyone else thinks she is a nice person.
> 
> Another example is the fact that I have severe insomnia (if possible, much worse since she took over the department.) Unfortunate back in earlier days when we had a lovely boss we were a friendly team and liked to share things about ourselves so she knew this about me. She got into this obnoxious habit of asking me every singe morning if I slept better last night. I tried ignoring her at first. But she wouldn't be ignored. I finally said "Look, I NEVER SLEEP. Stop asking me about it. It just reminds me how tired I am". You could exchange sleep, for any other health issue (I have several) I have had to tell her to stop asking me. And I don't say it in a nice way. She doesn't even blink. And it stops for a while and then starts up again. Not just the asking but the suggestions on what to do to alleviate my problems.
> 
> She's psychopath, I am telling you lol.


Oh gosh. I'm exhausted just reading about her behaviour 
You have my sympathy.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> Fluffy throws are a regular item


The trouble is, when something like that happens, you start to ask yourself what impression you give to people. I have never met you, but you don't give me the impression that you would be into fluffy throws. On two occasions I have gone round clothes shop with a friend of mine, and she was doing exactly the same: picking up a sparkly pink boob tube with something crass written across the front and saying seriously, ''This would suit you'' or a pair of gold glittering sandals with platform soles and killer wedge heels and ''Ooh, why don't you try these on?''. And I look at myself in a horse hair covered Barbour and denims and wonder how on earth she could think that?


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> You could tell her you have diabetes. Mind, that doesn't always stop people pushing unsuitable food onto you, 'one won't hurt!' Well yes, it will actually!
> Grrrrr!:Banghead


I probably go with irritable bowel syndrome and then explain in graphic detail what a slice of cake would do to my lower intestines!:Vomit:Smug
I hate any kind of work celebrations or presents though...Im a real grinch. I won employee of the month once and they gave me a lovely present of wine, sweets and toiletries (very nice except Im tee total most of the year and the sweets and smellies werent vegan...still, best friend was very happy with the free crap!).

Ive just broken my super cheap and tatty bathroom mirror and now I have to drag myself into town to buy another super cheap and tatty bathroom mirror from Wilko.:Banghead :Shifty
Honestly I cant abide looking at myself most of the time and mirrors are just horrible (plus they are right up there with closets when it comes to jumpscares in horror movies!). I have 4 in my house.....said cheap and tatty, then the other 3 were in my house when I moved in 23 yrs ago!:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Calvine my MIL is addicted to the shopping channels and is hoodwinked into buying so much expensive crap (including throws) and the recipient's wants, likes or desires have never been a consideration! 

Actually, the odd throw has been useful, especially for Jack but just not so many ….

You wouldn't put me down for one of these either, if you knew me ….









But I got one for Xmas one year!

That went straight to the charity shop too, for sure.

There have been many horrors over the years.

Just such a waste of money though


----------



## SusieRainbow

We usually get at least one tin of biscuits at Christmas, knowing I can't eat them I'd rather people ddn't bother. I sometimes feel like passng them back and saying, 'sorry, I can't eat these'.


----------



## Calvine

lullabydream said:


> Being awake at ridiculous times in the early hours and not being able to sleep!
> 
> I just want 6 hours sleep, not 2 or 3 a night





Lurcherlad said:


> @Calvine my MIL is addicted to the shopping channels and is hoodwinked into buying so much expensive crap (including throws) and the recipient's wants, likes or desires have never been a consideration!
> 
> Actually, the odd throw has been useful, especially for Jack but just not so many ….
> 
> You wouldn't put me down for one of these either, if you knew me ….
> 
> View attachment 478247
> 
> But I got one for Xmas one year!
> 
> That went straight to the charity shop too, for sure.
> 
> There have been many horrors over the years.
> 
> Just such a waste of money though


Not wishing to appear totally thick, but what is it (for)?


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> @Calvine my MIL is addicted to the shopping channels and is hoodwinked into buying so much expensive crap (including throws) and the recipient's wants, likes or desires have never been a consideration!
> 
> Actually, the odd throw has been useful, especially for Jack but just not so many ….
> 
> You wouldn't put me down for one of these either, if you knew me ….
> 
> View attachment 478247
> 
> But I got one for Xmas one year!
> 
> That went straight to the charity shop too, for sure.
> 
> There have been many horrors over the years.
> 
> Just such a waste of money though


Talking of Christmas presents one year I got the strangest present I've ever had from a workmate for secret Santa. Sort of hard to describe but they were arm sleeve covers! I've never seen them before and was about to throw them out, then put them on whilst cleaning my oven and they worked! Stopped my jumper getting covered in grunge. I used them just for that job.


----------



## Beth78

Someone left the footstool in the middle of the living room last night. So of course I fell over it in the pitch black this morning, injuring my shoulder in the process .
It's my left arm that I use to walk Whisp so it felt very strange holding her lead with my right arm.


----------



## kimthecat

Beth78 said:


> Someone left the footstool in the middle of the living room last night. So of course I fell over it in the pitch black this morning, injuring my shoulder in the process .
> It's my left arm that I use to walk Whisp so it felt very strange holding her lead with my right arm.


 Oh dear! Hope your shoulder heals up quickly.


----------



## Cully

Beth78 said:


> Someone left the footstool in the middle of the living room last night. So of course I fell over it in the pitch black this morning, injuring my shoulder in the process .
> It's my left arm that I use to walk Whisp so it felt very strange holding her lead with my right arm.


Someone?? 
I expect Whisp finds it feels odd too. 
Hope you haven't done much damage and you're back to normal asap.


----------



## Cully

SusieRainbow said:


> You could tell her you have diabetes. Mind, that doesn't always stop people pushing unsuitable food onto you, 'one won't hurt!' Well yes, it will actually!
> Grrrrr!:Banghead


Try, "Thanks but it gives me terrible uncontrollable flatulence."
Then follow with a demonstration if they persist.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Try, "Thanks but it gives me terrible uncontrollable flatulence."
> Then follow with a demonstration if they persist.


Interesting. Can you give off emissions on demand Cully?


----------



## Calvine

lullabydream said:


> Being awake at ridiculous times in the early hours and not being able to sleep!
> 
> I just want 6 hours sleep, not 2 or 3 a night


Just out of interest: has this become worse since you were vaccinated against Covid? I have had the worst six months I can remember. Most nights (days) I don't go to bed before daylight and it's a total killer. . . and it started the day I had the first one. I shall not be having a booster.


----------



## MollySmith

SusieRainbow said:


> We usually get at least one tin of biscuits at Christmas, knowing I can't eat them I'd rather people ddn't bother. I sometimes feel like passng them back and saying, 'sorry, I can't eat these'.


Family Circle... ah the joy of chewy wafer biscuits!


----------



## SusieRainbow

MollySmith said:


> Family Circle... ah the joy of chewy wafer biscuits!


The chocolate covered ones?:Hungry I do buy sugar free ones, not chocolate covered, but nice enough.


----------



## MollySmith

SusieRainbow said:


> The chocolate covered ones?:Hungry I do buy sugar free ones, not chocolate covered, but nice enough.


I'd eat them... though I am gluten intolerant so any form of biscuit feels dreamy. I could get g/f ones but like g/f pasta, I've found somethings just aren't meant to be!


----------



## lullabydream

Calvine said:


> Just out of interest: has this become worse since you were vaccinated against Covid? I have had the worst six months I can remember. Most nights (days) I don't go to bed before daylight and it's a total killer. . . and it started the day I had the first one. I shall not be having a booster.


I have had for many years the inability to sleep it was in my own house the struggle began. Would have a few sporadic weeks her and there. I also have slept too much to so got diagnosed as chronic fatigue.
Have done all sleep stuff required just left is the sleep center at uni

So basically I can't sleep is not one of those a typical things, definitely a sleep disorder


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> Being awake at ridiculous times in the early hours and not being able to sleep!
> 
> I just want 6 hours sleep, not 2 or 3 a night


That must be really hard to cope with .  My OH is the same , it leaves him shattered.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> That must be really hard to cope with .  My OH is the same , it leaves him shattered.


Had a great night sleep thanks to zolpidem my amazing sleeping tablet. They only work once in a blue moon though. I was kindly prescribed some by a go xxxx


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> Had a great night sleep thanks to zolpidem my amazing sleeping tablet. They only work once in a blue moon though. I was kindly prescribed some by a go xxxx


It's so nice to get a good sleep after a series of poor ones. Every now and again I will have a few nights of poor sleep usually because I'm worrying about something, then the worry goes away and I sleep so well that night. It's just wonderful.
Hope the pill keeps working for a bit longer so you can get into a regular sleep cycle.


----------



## Arny

Not making the effort when help is offered.
Someone's cats are breeding out of control so several months ago a local rescue offered neutering vouchers. 
This person still hasn't taken any cats to the vet so of course now even more have had kittens/are pregnant.


----------



## margy

Siskin said:


> It's so nice to get a good sleep after a series of poor ones. Every now and again I will have a few nights of poor sleep usually because I'm worrying about something, then the worry goes away and I sleep so well that night. It's just wonderful.
> Hope the pill keeps working for a bit longer so you can get into a regular sleep cycle.


I have been on amitriptyline for 8 months owing to a frozen shoulder. One of the upsides of this medication is it makes you drowsy so it aids a good night's sleep. It also helps with depression. I found myself getting anxious a few months ago because my husband was made redundant and found these meds really helped me, but after talking to a financial advisor he is going to retire and we will be OK financially. My shoulder has healed and I feel I no longer need these meds. I'm going to gradually reduce them before I stop. I just hope I mange to sleep without them.


----------



## MollySmith

Husband’s obsession with smart meter. And his ability to fall asleep when the telly is on wasting energy yet wakes up as soon as one turns it off.


----------



## margy

MollySmith said:


> Husband's obsession with smart meter. And his ability to fall asleep when the telly is on wasting energy yet wakes up as soon as one turns it off.


My OH has a habit of putting the TV on then starts looking at his phone, not even watching the programme!!


----------



## MollySmith

margy said:


> My OH has a habit of putting the TV on then starts looking at his phone, not even watching the programme!!


Oh god, that's grrrrr! I mean I sit here with my iPad but I'm not even pretending to watch Bangers and Cash or another repeat of British Rail Journeys!


----------



## MollySmith

Celebrities doing things on the telly like wot other celebs did. Rob Bell is mining on Channel 5 in an orange boiler suit.. Did I see this before or did another celeb do this?


----------



## Lurcherlad

My MIL.

Always a keen gardener and now at 86 and in ill health and unable to do any herself, I bought lots of colourful plants to replace the summer ones I had put in her hanging baskets and 2 pots … pansies, cyclamen and primulas … all colours and very pretty …Apparently she doesn’t like yellow flowers! . Every time I think why do I bother?


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> My MIL.
> 
> Always a keen gardener and now at 86 and in ill health and unable to do any herself, I bought lots of colourful plants to replace the summer ones I had put in her hanging baskets and 2 pots … pansies, cyclamen and primulas … all colours and very pretty …Apparently she doesn't like yellow flowers! . Every time I think why do I bother?


How ungrateful. I would be thrilled if my DIL came and was thoughtful enough to do that for me. Some people are never happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds like my MIL was @Lurcherlad - no matter what, she was the most discontented woman I have ever met in my life! She would also have complained about yellow flowers


----------



## lullabydream

What is it with yellow flowers. Am a simple girl I live daffodils, but a friend really really hates them as they are yellow!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> My MIL.
> 
> Always a keen gardener and now at 86 and in ill health and unable to do any herself, I bought lots of colourful plants to replace the summer ones I had put in her hanging baskets and 2 pots … pansies, cyclamen and primulas … all colours and very pretty …Apparently she doesn't like yellow flowers! . Every time I think why do I bother?


Just put it down to age and ignore the remarks, old people can be cruel, I don't think they realise how hurt full they can be or really mean what they say.

Just feel proud of what you have doing for her.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Probably whatever you do won’t be quite right because she’d much rather be doing it herself, and can’t; one of the frustrating and embittering things about getting old.

My own Mum (91 yrs) gets really cross if you do things without consulting her first. She says she’s not too doollally to be able to have opinions.

Also, once you get past a certain age your ‘filters’ start going so you say things that you might not have thought appropriate or tactful previously.

I’m sure your MIL will get joy from looking at the plants (even the yellow ones) and is lucky to have somebody who tries to do nice things for her.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> *Probably whatever you do won't be quite right because she'd much rather be doing it herself, and can't; one of the frustrating and embittering things about getting old.*
> 
> My own Mum (91 yrs) gets really cross if you do things without consulting her first. She says she's not too doollally to be able to have opinions.
> 
> Also, once you get past a certain age your 'filters' start going so you say things that you might not have thought appropriate or tactful previously.
> 
> I'm sure your MIL will get joy from looking at the plants (even the yellow ones) and is lucky to have somebody who tries to do nice things for her.


I know the feeling, since having a Stroke I'm limited to what I can do or I'm very slow at doing it, I get fed up of been told stay where to are, I do it, I'm quicker than you, I know it meant out of kindness but there are times :Banghead

At 73 I still want to do things for myself however long it takes, if I can't or need help I ask for it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just put it down to age and ignore the remarks, old people can be cruel, I don't think they realise how hurt full they can be or really mean what they say.
> 
> Just feel proud of what you have doing for her.


But it's not because she's old … I've known her 40+ years (and my OH 62) and she's always been the same…. And we're all sure she knows exactly what she's saying and how it's meant.

I do ignore for the most part and I'm not going to stop being a nice person just cos she doesn't appreciate it


----------



## Jaf

My wash/vacuum cleaner. Did my kitchen floor yesterday evening, thought that the floor was wetter than normal. This morning I could see the dirt. Yuck. Machine had a blockage and just spewed nasty, dirty water everywhere. Did it again and it's all better. Bleurrrrghh!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Linda Weasel said:


> Probably whatever you do won't be quite right because she'd much rather be doing it herself, and can't; one of the frustrating and embittering things about getting old.
> 
> My own Mum (91 yrs) gets really cross if you do things without consulting her first. She says she's not too doollally to be able to have opinions.
> 
> Also, once you get past a certain age your 'filters' start going so you say things that you might not have thought appropriate or tactful previously.
> 
> I'm sure your MIL will get joy from looking at the plants (even the yellow ones) and is lucky to have somebody who tries to do nice things for her.


She's always been the same … just not very nice, quite frankly.

If she weren't my MIL I wouldn't even bother. Most people don't now.

She wanted me to get her the plants and do the pots too … ho hum


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> She's always been the same … just not very nice, quite frankly.
> 
> If she weren't my MIL I wouldn't even bother. Most people don't now.
> 
> She wanted me to get her the plants and do the pots too … ho hum


I'm sorry it's so tough dealing with people like that. My neighbour is the same about yellow flowers and I see her daughter despair. It's a lot of work to plant up and I'm sure your MIL would be the first to grumble if you downed tools!


----------



## MollySmith

Another family grumble. I haven’t seen my brother since 2019 and he’s coming up to see parents with sis in law at the end of the month from Hampshire where they live. They tell all this to my parents who pass the message on in an ‘if you’re around’ but it’s often short notice (in this case rearranged to a date when I’m holding a webinar) or midweek and never directly with us so we don’t know if we’re invited. But they are going to see my cousin and his kids, that has been arranged.

We could see them but our dog isn’t welcome - sis in law isn’t keen on dogs - and I respect that. But we’d have to put our dog with a sitter as it’s miles away and we’ve never been invited. But the narrative from my parents is that they miss us but to be honest I feel so excluded. I am by most of my family and cousins who all have children (brother is childfree).

soz that’s a lot of wingeing. One of those days I guess.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I sympathise @MollySmith.

My MIL has always favoured BIL and his kids, and my husband and son have always played second fiddle with her.

Similarly, BIL's family spend lots of time socialising with SIL's family, yet I've always felt we are very much on the sidelines.

They've always done lots of things with their kids and her brothers' kids yet never made much effort with my son.

I've considered maybe they just don't like us (or me ) but we always have a nice time when we are together (or maybe we do but they don't! ).

I'm sure we'd never see them if we didn't pop round to see MIL once a week (they live next door… they did stop for 2 minutes and chat briefly Sunday as they went out and had to pass us on the terrace).

I'm not invested emotionally though … haven't been for years now.

If it weren't for my husband, my son and I wouldn't really bother with the lot of them tbh.

Though luckily, now they are older, he and his oldest cousin (she's 3 years younger than him) are pals socially as they have mutual friends.

My sister lives abroad with her family (OH, daughter, granddaughter) and we miss out on that close family connection as we would spend lots of time together if they were here.

Last saw sister Jan 2020 …. the others, September 2018 . Thank gawd for WhatsApp and FaceTime.

My son isn't really close to them now though as they moved abroad when he was quite young and he's seen them less than me.

Being an only child, it would be nice to know he has a close family around him …. But, he has a large group of great friends, which gives me some comfort.


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> I sympathise @MollySmith.
> 
> My MIL has always favoured BIL and his kids, and my husband and son have always played second fiddle with her.
> 
> Similarly, BIL's family spend lots of time socialising with SIL's family, yet I've always felt we are very much on the sidelines.
> 
> They've always done lots of things with their kids and her brothers' kids yet never made much effort with my son.
> 
> I've considered maybe they just don't like us (or me ) but we always have a nice time when we are together (or maybe we do but they don't! ).
> 
> I'm sure we'd never see them if we didn't pop round to see MIL once a week (they live next door… they did stop for 2 minutes and chat briefly Sunday as they went out and had to pass us on the terrace).
> 
> I'm not invested emotionally though … haven't been for years now.
> 
> If it weren't for my husband, my son and I wouldn't really bother with the lot of them tbh.
> 
> Though luckily, now they are older, he and his oldest cousin (she's 3 years younger than him) are pals socially as they have mutual friends.
> 
> My sister lives abroad with her family (OH, daughter, granddaughter) and we miss out on that close family connection as we would spend lots of time together if they were here.
> 
> Last saw sister Jan 2020 …. the others, September 2018 . Thank gawd for WhatsApp and FaceTime.
> 
> My son isn't really close to them now though as they moved abroad when he was quite young and he's seen them less than me.
> 
> Being an only child, it would be nice to know he has a close family around him …. But, he has a large group of great friends, which gives me some comfort.


I get that. I refer to us as the black sheep of the family. Some people I tell some horrified. Some not so much.

OH is one of 12, and second youngest. It's not so much the Brady bunch but the clampets with the family. My OH has always felt he became second fiddle to his youngest son very quickly. As for the rest, they fall out an awful lot. No one needs to watch a soap opera when the family feels like one.

My son's have missed out on being friends with a few cousins but it's honestly no loss. 
Ironically one cousin has just bonded well with my youngest at infant school, and lost touch then bonded again through secondary school. Even I keep in touch with her,it's nice because it's so fluid and natural.

I think family's can be hard work. My side of the family am stuck between my two older sisters who don't really get on at all. Luckily one lives in Ireland.

Although I am making an effort to have some kind of contact with a half sister I barely knew


----------



## Happy Paws2

Family politics can be terrible. When I was 12 something happened and I've no idea what and I was never really told. One of my Uncles and Aunty and two cousins the girl and I were nearly the same age and best friends, My Uncle (dad's Brother died) all the family rallied round 5 others brothers in total helped, then all of a sudden I was told I wasn't go to them them again, no one in the family went over again. I believed in the end they moved back up north were Aunty came from but I lost my friend and I never found out why. I asked over the years but never got an answer. 
I have an idea but will never know for sure.


----------



## Calvine

lullabydream said:


> What is it with yellow flowers. Am a simple girl I live daffodils


 My absolute favourites; I even like the smell of them - I have a couple of vases of them for as long as I can get them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it's good to let the familial issues out. I call my husband's brother "The Prodigal" - he and his wife had two children and of course, we didn't. So MIL was different with them, although I would say she and I got on much better than she did with my SIL. I do know though, that my husband and my FIL get on so well and I secretly know that husband is his Dad's favourite  We don't really see BIL, SIL and their kids. We are always an afterthought too - which I actually don't care about (though it does amuse me to think that his brother probably thinks we are leaving our estate to his children, which we are not). My family is tiny - I have a mother, my Nan, my Auntie and my cousin. I've not seen my cousin in about 15 years - maybe longer - my mother and Auntie do have a brother that I've never met. My cousin didn't have children either. I was not raised in a house filled with love - so once I met husband, nearly 30 years ago now, I decided that he would be my life and my house and life would be filled with love. He is and it is. 

Life, eh?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sad to hear so many have similar family issues 

@lullabydream even us producing the first grandchild (after 3 losses and 3 rounds of IVF) didn't elevate my husband in his mother's affections …

When my son was 3 BIL had a baby girl. MIL even whispered in SIL's ear at the hospital (I took her  and heard ) how clever she was to have produced a girl. Very odd.

What is a shame is that my FIL and my mum and dad would have doted on my son and cherished my husband … sadly they died 

Such is life 

MIL's favourite niece might mourn her passing (though her mother has been treated quite badly by MIL over the years) …. not sure anyone else will, to be frank.


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Sad to hear so many have similar family issues
> 
> @lullabydream even us producing the first grandchild (after 3 losses and 3 rounds of IVF) didn't elevate my husband in his mother's affections …
> 
> When my son was 3 BIL had a baby girl. MIL even whispered in SIL's ear at the hospital (I took her  and heard ) how clever she was to have produced a girl. Very odd.
> 
> What is a shame is that my FIL and my mum and dad would have doted on my son and cherished my husband … sadly they died
> 
> Such is life
> 
> MIL's favourite niece might mourn her passing (though her mother has been treated quite badly by MIL over the years) …. not sure anyone else will, to be frank.


Definitely sad isn't it.

My son's brother passed away suddenly a couple of years ago. There were massive rifts in the family and it never made it better. The rifts and arguments remained at the funeral. Utter stupidity they couldn't get on for one day. We couldn't make the funeral as I was chronically ill then. Due to the massive age gap my husband wasn't close.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The man (waiting with a lady in a wheelchair) who assumed my OH coming out of the disabled toilet in M&S Lakeside last night was just too lazy and selfish to use the Men’s right next door and made a nasty comment to try and shame him.

(By all means think it, but don’t say it.)

OH responded “I have my own issues mate and need to use the disabled toilet too”.

He should be aware that not all “disabilities” are visible. There are even signs up now outside many disabled toilets to highlight that.

Maybe he should have lifted his top, shown him the Stoma and told him he was recovering from Cancer … and asked if that qualified? Maybe next time he’ll keep his mouth shut! 

People with Stomas need much more room than is usually given in a standard cubicle … and often immediate access to a sink and bin.

OH is much more docile than me but it clearly upset him a bit … lucky for that man I wasn’t stood there … he would have got an earful


----------



## Cully

I'm sorry your OH had to go through that. People can be so cruel at times when what they should do is consider that there may be a good reason if someone is behaving a little unexpectedly.
Good on your OH for speaking up for himself. I hope the other man felt ashamed for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See. I'd just not have been able to not say something (terrible grammar, sorry!). Well done to your OH for keeping calm as anything LL.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> I sympathise @MollySmith.
> 
> My MIL has always favoured BIL and his kids, and my husband and son have always played second fiddle with her.
> 
> Similarly, BIL's family spend lots of time socialising with SIL's family, yet I've always felt we are very much on the sidelines.
> 
> They've always done lots of things with their kids and her brothers' kids yet never made much effort with my son.
> 
> I've considered maybe they just don't like us (or me ) but we always have a nice time when we are together (or maybe we do but they don't! ).
> 
> I'm sure we'd never see them if we didn't pop round to see MIL once a week (they live next door… they did stop for 2 minutes and chat briefly Sunday as they went out and had to pass us on the terrace).
> 
> I'm not invested emotionally though … haven't been for years now.
> 
> If it weren't for my husband, my son and I wouldn't really bother with the lot of them tbh.
> 
> Though luckily, now they are older, he and his oldest cousin (she's 3 years younger than him) are pals socially as they have mutual friends.
> 
> My sister lives abroad with her family (OH, daughter, granddaughter) and we miss out on that close family connection as we would spend lots of time together if they were here.
> 
> Last saw sister Jan 2020 …. the others, September 2018 . Thank gawd for WhatsApp and FaceTime.
> 
> My son isn't really close to them now though as they moved abroad when he was quite young and he's seen them less than me.
> 
> Being an only child, it would be nice to know he has a close family around him …. But, he has a large group of great friends, which gives me some comfort.


I'm sorry you've experienced similar.

Yes, I feel very much on the outside but unfortunately still emotional invested in that I feel I ought to do more.

We found out two years ago that all my cousins and parents all exchange Xmas presents including my brother but nobody told us. In the past we did Secret Santa which seemed to end when my grandmother became too ill and then this secret society started up.

We were completed excluded and only found out when they were putting bags in car boots at a family wedding and I was incredibly hurt. The reason is because they have children and my brother and sister in law are child free (chose not to have them) whereas I can't. So I feel like I'm excluded for something that I could never control and it's another level of hurt. By excluding I don't then have a choice.

Worse is that my husband is older than me each Xmas I think one year, I'll be completely alone because even when we're together nobody seems to care. Sorry, if I keep going on I'll start to cry!


----------



## MollySmith

lullabydream said:


> I get that. I refer to us as the black sheep of the family. Some people I tell some horrified. Some not so much.
> 
> OH is one of 12, and second youngest. It's not so much the Brady bunch but the clampets with the family. My OH has always felt he became second fiddle to his youngest son very quickly. As for the rest, they fall out an awful lot. No one needs to watch a soap opera when the family feels like one.
> 
> My son's have missed out on being friends with a few cousins but it's honestly no loss.
> Ironically one cousin has just bonded well with my youngest at infant school, and lost touch then bonded again through secondary school. Even I keep in touch with her,it's nice because it's so fluid and natural.
> 
> I think family's can be hard work. My side of the family am stuck between my two older sisters who don't really get on at all. Luckily one lives in Ireland.
> 
> Although I am making an effort to have some kind of contact with a half sister I barely knew


I am sorry @lullabydream, it's awful when someone comes first for no reason, my brother very much 'first fiddle' here. They are indeed hard work.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good grief @MollySmith  That is so hurtful. Have you ever told them how you feel?

(I hereby issue you an open Christmas Invite)


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think it's good to let the familial issues out. I call my husband's brother "The Prodigal" - he and his wife had two children and of course, we didn't. So MIL was different with them, although I would say she and I got on much better than she did with my SIL. I do know though, that my husband and my FIL get on so well and I secretly know that husband is his Dad's favourite  We don't really see BIL, SIL and their kids. We are always an afterthought too - which I actually don't care about (though it does amuse me to think that his brother probably thinks we are leaving our estate to his children, which we are not). My family is tiny - I have a mother, my Nan, my Auntie and my cousin. I've not seen my cousin in about 15 years - maybe longer - my mother and Auntie do have a brother that I've never met. My cousin didn't have children either. I was not raised in a house filled with love - so once I met husband, nearly 30 years ago now, I decided that he would be my life and my house and life would be filled with love. He is and it is.
> 
> Life, eh?


Oh god, yes this @Mrs Funkin I completely understand. People are different when folk fit the society norms! If one gets married, had kids in that order, then it's all fine. Anything else is mystery!

I'm treated differently to my brother who chose not to have children with his wife - and I absolutely respect that in them and you, and anyone else in my life. It's nobody else's business either. But those stealth moves always come over in behaviours. I suspect my brother and sis in law have to give presents at Christmas to keep in touch whereas I'm thinking it's bit like bribery maybe (my youngest cousin stole money from my late gran so there's no way he'll get anything from me, but it hurts that my brother has made an effort to communicate with them and not me).

If I turned up - never invited thought - it's like Judas at the feast. I presume because they think I'm angry or depressed when I'm none of those things. At my brother's wedding, I watched them all get pissed and I didn't. I had a long drive home with parents in the car, knew that if I got drunk I might get upset or teary so I had a couple of glasses of wine, chatting to some interesting people and behaved, I felt, with grace and my husband stayed with me. A few weeks later, my mum said an uncle felt pity for me. I can't get it right whatever I do!

I'd happy have it out with someone if they bothered to invite me somewhere but I find out after the event when my mum tells me that they all met up .... sigh!


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good grief @MollySmith  That is so hurtful. Have you ever told them how you feel?
> 
> (I hereby issue you an open Christmas Invite)


Oh bless you thank you. I have to say that my husband is incredibly calm about most things but even he was insulted and angry about it. No, we haven't, I have absolutely no idea how to address it without it sounding like I'm an embittered old hag bag! My parents try to appease me with a 'it's only a small thing' but it's still a thought and a gift.


----------



## Lurcherlad

That's so cruel @MollySmith … using your situation against you in that way … and one you had no control over.

My sister never had children of her own… she too had fertility issues and losses like me, but my mum never treated us any different.

Would writing a carefully worded letter be the answer, I wonder? Explaining the hurt you feel.

I know with my husband, he tries to let it all wash over him rather than confront any of her behaviours and have a fallout but I wonder what he's actually preserving and at what expense to his own well-being.

He feels the loss of his father, many years ago now, doubly so because of her. Fortunately, he's had me totally in his corner for 35 years


----------



## Calvine

MollySmith said:


> my brother very much 'first fiddle' here


 Don't get me started on that @MollySmith! Sorry you have so much to put up with.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MollySmith said:


> Oh bless you thank you. I have to say that my husband is incredibly calm about most things but even he was insulted and angry about it. No, we haven't, I have absolutely no idea how to address it without it sounding like I'm an embittered old hag bag! My parents try to appease me with a 'it's only a small thing' but it's still a thought and a gift.


See. That is exactly it. It's the lack of thought.

Now for some serious over-sharing.

I've contemplated many times over the years the value of telling my Mother how I feel. One of my earliest memories was being told by her, my nan and my auntie that my cousin was pretty and I was only clever. I've decided it's not worth it. She has grandchildren now by virtue of her partner's son having children. In fairness to her, she never, ever has passed comment on our choice to not have children.

She never lets me speak about my Dad (well I say Dad, that's a whole other story for a bottle of wine on that aforementioned Christmas, ha!). She is so kind to other people, really she is, but she seemed to never really clock that I needed kindness too (but that I blame on the circumstances of my arrival - that's also another story for the second bottle of wine!). The fear of being with my own child how she was with me was overwhelming in the years when I was debating whether to have children or not. So I didn't. Luckily for me, I found a man who also didn't want children, or that would have been the end of me and husband.

/ ends over-sharing


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh my!


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> That's so cruel @MollySmith … using your situation against you in that way … and one you had no control over.
> 
> My sister never had children of her own… she too had fertility issues and losses like me, but my mum never treated us any different.
> 
> Would writing a carefully worded letter be the answer, I wonder? Explaining the hurt you feel.
> 
> I know with my husband, he tries to let it all wash over him rather than confront any of her behaviours and have a fallout but I wonder what he's actually preserving and at what expense to his own well-being.
> 
> He feels the loss of his father, many years ago now, doubly so because of her. Fortunately, he's had me totally in his corner for 35 years


I am so sorry to read about your sister and how lovely that your mum was consistent, that must have meant a lot and it's something I value a lot.

And my sympathies to your husband, I can see why you might think that but don't underestimate how powerful the love of a partner is. You're rather amazing!

Yes I suspect a letter might be but I'm feel so battered by it all over these years and fed up with other people's discomfort. You know how in dog training we always set our dogs up for success, I'm feeling I've been set up to fail by their expectations which are not helped by an aunt who lost her first child at birth but continued to play an active part in our lives as children. She said once that when I was born she went home and cried for days and then got on with it, which is perhaps what's expected of me but times change and her devastating loss before she later had a daughter, is not the same as mine.

It might be worth a conversion with her as my husband suspects my parents of some misplaced kindness in answering for me on some things like the presents, and I think him right, they are very overprotective. But then it gets so political and I fear they'll all be 'oh she's over that phase'!



Calvine said:


> Don't get me started on that @MollySmith! Sorry you have so much to put up with.


Thank you so much, that's so kind of you and hugs to you, sounds like you need them.



Mrs Funkin said:


> See. That is exactly it. It's the lack of thought.
> 
> Now for some serious over-sharing.
> 
> I've contemplated many times over the years the value of telling my Mother how I feel. One of my earliest memories was being told by her, my nan and my auntie that my cousin was pretty and I was only clever. I've decided it's not worth it. She has grandchildren now by virtue of her partner's son having children. In fairness to her, she never, ever has passed comment on our choice to not have children.
> 
> She never lets me speak about my Dad (well I say Dad, that's a whole other story for a bottle of wine on that aforementioned Christmas, ha!). She is so kind to other people, really she is, but she seemed to never really clock that I needed kindness too (but that I blame on the circumstances of my arrival - that's also another story for the second bottle of wine!). The fear of being with my own child how she was with me was overwhelming in the years when I was debating whether to have children or not. So I didn't. Luckily for me, I found a man who also didn't want children, or that would have been the end of me and husband.
> 
> / ends over-sharing


Oh MrsF, that's.... ugh. I remember shouting at Woman's Hour recently when a lady shared that one daughter was a heart surgeon and no kids, the other had three and the presenter and her rabbited on about grandkids as they had parenting in common and I'm thinking... your other daughter is a frigging heart surgeon!

I am so sorry you've had to go through such tough times and the legacy that lingers. Families have this emotional inheritance tax that we all seem to be bestowed from the moment we are born and there's a lot in your mother who reminds me of mine. Perfectly kind but not great on the kindness or pausing to get her brain into gear before her mouth which is okay sometimes but not always (She told me that children aren't all they are cracked up to be - but forgets she did - after my first miscarriage) and it may never even cross their minds that it hurts.

Massive hug to you x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, thank you everyone for helping me to realise it's not just me that has been treated less then beautifully by their family  When I read everyone's messages, it also makes me realise how flipping awesome we all are to have somehow got through all the challenges and manage to have good relationships with the ones we love. 

Thank you all for sharing what are often very painful thoughts.


----------



## Lurcherlad

For all you beautiful people! 

















No offence to any men, but relative to the ongoing conversation about our family issues, etc.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Thank you that's lovely, brightened my morning.


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> For all you beautiful ladies!
> 
> No offence to any men, but relative to the ongoing conversation about our family issues, etc.


No offence taken as us men also suffer the same with families, sometimes worse.

Certainly my wife and I have brothers and sisters, and MIL and FIL (now dead) who have been less than kind so we have taken the attitude of "FK' em, not interested in them, we have good friends".

We have overdosed on their rudeness and ignorence.

Certainly my wifes family were "naughty" in excluding us from most things, perhaps it was because wife married a boy from a council estate as my now BIL shockingly remarked when we got engaged

Hey ho, 41+ years married and still happy.

Bottom line is that we do not care about them all, do not want to see them, and do not want to be in their company (clique).

Does that make us bad people? If so, thats OK, we were good enough to be around when FIL died to clear out his house prior to BIL selling it, we did his gardening and I cooked for him, cleaned for him, wife called in to see him after work during the week, did his shopping and now we are ignored.

No ladies, you do not have the monopoly on bad relatives but I understand how you feel, the frustrations, the insults, the feeling of not belonging, But we are better than that and we have a whole load of internet friends here, we may never meet but we share the same values, we can chat, we can laugh, moan, annoy, argue, disagree make up, share our lifes experiences etc who needs rotten families? plus all the friends you have in the real world.


----------



## Calvine

MollySmith said:


> She told me that children aren't all they are cracked up to be


Sounds really familiar, all coming back to me now - my mother informed me that ''Oh, no, if I had my time to come again, me, I would never have children'', so that was nice. My crime was that age 17 I got A-levels, left home and went to university (unlike many others in my class who stayed close to home) and then found a job 200 miles from them. My brother stayed at school until he was almost 20, flunked his A-levels, stayed close to home with his constantly open hand and was rewarded by having not one, but TWO houses bought for him. When I was struggling to get a deposit together to buy, they didn't offer me a penny (brother never paid rent or mortgage in his whole life, thanks to their generosity). My mother actually said (get this) ''Your brother has _four_ children so _we have to give him a lot more _(ie four times more) than we give you''.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> The man (waiting with a lady in a wheelchair) who assumed my OH coming out of the disabled toilet in M&S Lakeside last night was just too lazy and selfish to use the Men's right next door and made a nasty comment to try and shame him.
> 
> (By all means think it, but don't say it.)
> 
> OH responded "I have my own issues mate and need to use the disabled toilet too".
> 
> He should be aware that not all "disabilities" are visible. There are even signs up now outside many disabled toilets to highlight that.
> 
> Maybe he should have lifted his top, shown him the Stoma and told him he was recovering from Cancer … and asked if that qualified? Maybe next time he'll keep his mouth shut!
> 
> People with Stomas need much more room than is usually given in a standard cubicle … and often immediate access to a sink and bin.
> 
> OH is much more docile than me but it clearly upset him a bit … lucky for that man I wasn't stood there … he would have got an earful


I'm sorry your OH was treated so rudely, people can be so nasty. There are so many disabilities that aren't visible to others that can make life hard for people who suffer with them.

It's the same with disability parking spaces, just because someone can walk more than a few yards doesn't mean they don't have a serious health problem.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> No offence taken as us men also suffer the same with families, sometimes worse.
> 
> Certainly my wife and I have brothers and sisters, and MIL and FIL (now dead) who have been less than kind so we have taken the attitude of "FK' em, not interested in them, we have good friends".
> 
> We have overdosed on their rudeness and ignorence.
> 
> Certainly my wifes family were "naughty" in excluding us from most things, perhaps it was because wife married a boy from a council estate as my now BIL shockingly remarked when we got engaged
> 
> Hey ho, 41+ years married and still happy.
> 
> Bottom line is that we do not care about them all, do not want to see them, and do not want to be in their company (clique).
> 
> Does that make us bad people? If so, thats OK, we were good enough to be around when FIL died to clear out his house prior to BIL selling it, we did his gardening and I cooked for him, cleaned for him, wife called in to see him after work during the week, did his shopping and now we are ignored.
> 
> No ladies, you do not have the monopoly on bad relatives but I understand how you feel, the frustrations, the insults, the feeling of not belonging, But we are better than that and we have a whole load of internet friends here, we may never meet but we share the same values, we can chat, we can laugh, moan, annoy, argue, disagree make up, share our lifes experiences etc who needs rotten families? plus all the friends you have in the real world.


Sorry you were in the same boat.

Like you, I have the f**k 'em attitude and have cast family and 'friends' aside in the past who were a drain on my positivity.

I think OH would find it a liberating experience, but we're all different, of course.

I've amended my post to "people" to be fully inclusive, now you've joined the conversation


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Calvine … unbelievable!


----------



## Calvine

Dave S said:


> we have good friends".


You hit the nail on the head there. You can choose your friends . . .


----------



## Happy Paws2

Reading some of the posts on here I'm glad that's it's just me and OH, I have a cousin in West super Mare who I keep in touch with on the phone but that's all the family we have.

Everything we have when we have both gone, goes to Guide dogs for the Blind and The West Midlands Flying Ambulance.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> The man (waiting with a lady in a wheelchair) who assumed my OH coming out of the disabled toilet in M&S Lakeside last night was just too lazy and selfish to use the Men's right next door and made a nasty comment to try and shame him.
> 
> (By all means think it, but don't say it.)
> 
> OH responded "I have my own issues mate and need to use the disabled toilet too".
> 
> He should be aware that not all "disabilities" are visible. There are even signs up now outside many disabled toilets to highlight that.
> 
> Maybe he should have lifted his top, shown him the Stoma and told him he was recovering from Cancer … and asked if that qualified? Maybe next time he'll keep his mouth shut!
> 
> People with Stomas need much more room than is usually given in a standard cubicle … and often immediate access to a sink and bin.
> 
> OH is much more docile than me but it clearly upset him a bit … lucky for that man I wasn't stood there … he would have got an earful


I am in my early 20s with a stoma and people have exclaimed multiple times at me leaving or entering a disabled toilet!! My own family do not accept that it's a disability so I feel for your partner wholeheartedly. The public need exposure to hidden disabilities like ostomies (that is not in the form of jokes) and education that, even outwith health, you cannot know for certain how someone lives their life and what challenges they face. If someone questions why I'm using a disabled toilet I usually just tell them that I don't know who they are and I'm not sure why they're asking for such personal information.


----------



## MollySmith

Calvine said:


> Sounds really familiar, all coming back to me now - my mother informed me that ''Oh, no, if I had my time to come again, me, I would never have children'', so that was nice. My crime was that age 17 I got A-levels, left home and went to university (unlike many others in my class who stayed close to home) and then found a job 200 miles from them. My brother stayed at school until he was almost 20, flunked his A-levels, stayed close to home with his constantly open hand and was rewarded by having not one, but TWO houses bought for him. When I was struggling to get a deposit together to buy, they didn't offer me a penny (brother never paid rent or mortgage in his whole life, thanks to their generosity). My mother actually said (get this) ''Your brother has _four_ children so _we have to give him a lot more _(ie four times more) than we give you''.


(hugs) I'm so sorry, it really hurts doesn't it?

My parents have tried to treat us fairly when it comes to money but it's sometimes the actions and motivations behind not being so, as you've shared, are more painful.


----------



## MollySmith

Thank you for all the kind words, it was rather therapeutic to share though it did play on my mind a bit last night. 

I think for me, it's the fear of ageing alone due to the age gap between me and my husband. He's my number one ally but we don't have forever and that does scare me a lot. Partly maybe the freedom to reinvent and move away and the fact that I don't know anyone would forget. I do think a lot of this come from my parents, when I shared an interview I gave to a local paper about National Fertility Awareness Week, with some cousins a few years ago, they had no idea I'd even been through as much as we had been. 

I'm sure I do a lot to piss them off too, marrying an older man maybe and my marriage lasting a whole twenty five years might be one! Hurrah for that!


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, it was rather therapeutic to share though it did play on my mind a bit last night.
> 
> I think for me, it's the fear of ageing alone due to the age gap between me and my husband. He's my number one ally but we don't have forever and that does scare me a lot. Partly maybe the freedom to reinvent and move away and the fact that I don't know anyone would forget. I do think a lot of this come from my parents, when I shared an interview I gave to a local paper about National Fertility Awareness Week, with some cousins a few years ago, they had no idea I'd even been through as much as we had been.
> 
> I'm sure I do a lot to piss them off too, marrying an older man maybe and my marriage lasting a whole twenty five years might be one! Hurrah for that!


Im in a similar position always had a difficult relationship with my mum but since my sister had children it's like I'm dead to her. She always reminds me I've not given her grandchildren.

It was my birthday a few weeks ago and I was on my own which is ok. I got no cards and because she had the grandchildren no phone call. She knew I was on my own. I just sat here and cried honestly you lot on here would probably notice I'm missing before my family.

I worry about my future if I get ill and when I'm older. I'm at a stage I don't want to see them any more like you I feel like people will think I'm bitter or jealous.

My other sister lives miles away I'm very isolated and after going through a divorce and global pandemic this has been highlighted more than ever.


----------



## Siskin

bmr10 said:


> I am in my early 20s with a stoma and people have exclaimed multiple times at me leaving or entering a disabled toilet!! My own family do not accept that it's a disability so I feel for your partner wholeheartedly. The public need exposure to hidden disabilities like ostomies (that is not in the form of jokes) and education that, even outwith health, you cannot know for certain how someone lives their life and what challenges they face. If someone questions why I'm using a disabled toilet I usually just tell them that I don't know who they are and I'm not sure why they're asking for such personal information.


That's hard for you, as you say, not all disabilities are apparent.
I'm new to disabled toilets, I need them for the support getting up and down off the loo due to not being able to bend the left knee now. They are an absolute blessing. If I have to use a normal loo there's a distinct chance I may end up pulling something off the wall as I struggle to get off the loo or break the loo seat on the way down when I drop like a stone when half way there.
Now need disabled parking, managed to get a blue badge last year which has been a blessing. Up until the femur broke I was walking well, but I need to be able to open the car door wide open in order to get non bendy left leg in and out, not a huge issue if OH is driving as he could drop me off before pulling into a space. If I get back to driving again which I want to do then I will definitely need wider spaces for me to get in and out of the car.
Doesn't half make me feel old and decrepit though


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> That's hard for you, as you say, not all disabilities are apparent.
> I'm new to disabled toilets, I need them for the support getting up and down off the loo due to not being able to bend the left knee now. They are an absolute blessing. If I have to use a normal loo there's a distinct chance I may end up pulling something off the wall as I struggle to get off the loo or break the loo seat on the way down when I drop like a stone when half way there.
> Now need disabled parking, managed to get a blue badge last year which has been a blessing. Up until the femur broke I was walking well, but I need to be able to open the car door wide open in order to get non bendy left leg in and out, not a huge issue if OH is driving as he could drop me off before pulling into a space. If I get back to driving again which I want to do then I will definitely need wider spaces for me to get in and out of the car.
> Doesn't half make me feel old and decrepit though


Considering what you have been through, you have done amazing.

Not old and decrepit at all. It's ridiculous to think that, maybe it's your children keeping you young, or just your attitude but you kicked the cancer in touch, always remained positive and it was brilliant. Blips are blips but look you are still remaining strong.

All I can say you will get to some normality soon too, not that you haven't had any normality since your ops


----------



## MollySmith

Boxer123 said:


> Im in a similar position always had a difficult relationship with my mum but since my sister had children it's like I'm dead to her. She always reminds me I've not given her grandchildren.
> 
> It was my birthday a few weeks ago and I was on my own which is ok. I got no cards and because she had the grandchildren no phone call. She knew I was on my own. I just sat here and cried honestly you lot on here would probably notice I'm missing before my family.
> 
> I worry about my future if I get ill and when I'm older. I'm at a stage I don't want to see them any more like you I feel like people will think I'm bitter or jealous.
> 
> My other sister lives miles away I'm very isolated and after going through a divorce and global pandemic this has been highlighted more than ever.


oh sweetheart I'm so bloody sorry, that's awful, I wish I had words but I just want you to know you're not alone. I have heard from so many people who have been so alone and yes, the pandemic has shown that.

Promise you'll tell us when it's your birthday next year so we can be here with you x


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Boxer123 that's really tough when you're on your own.

Are there any dog groups you can join to increase your social circle?

I joined Greyhound Walks when I first got Jack and they were a very sociable and kind group of people.

Jack's BFF's mum has become a good friend… but there's only 2 other people I would call true friends.

Walking at a local country park I've seen different breed groups walking together … from memory, bulldogs, dachshunds, huskies and beagles (the latter 2 being well known for their challenges too . There might be a Boxer group near you?


----------



## Lurcherlad

@bmr10 that's tough to deal with so young


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> @bmr10 that's tough to deal with so young


It is and I wouldn't wish it on anyone but it does have some silver linings- it grows you emotionally as a person and it's what inspired me to pursue studying medicine  I hope to practice gastroenterology and would like to reduce the stigma around toilet habits!! I think being diagnosed at a younger age is sometimes easier than an older age as you learn to live with it as you grow up instead of being perfectly healthy for 50 years and then suddenly getting an emergency surgery and a diagnosis of an illness. I have known people who have lived their lives knowing themselves but then they receive a stoma and that understanding of themselves changes and it is too much for them to cope with.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> @Boxer123 that's really tough when you're on your own.
> 
> Are there any dog groups you can join to increase your social circle?
> 
> I joined Greyhound Walks when I first got Jack and they were a very sociable and kind group of people.
> 
> Jack's BFF's mum has become a good friend… but there's only 2 other people I would call true friends.
> 
> Walking at a local country park I've seen different breed groups walking together … from memory, bulldogs, dachshunds, huskies and beagles (the latter 2 being well known for their challenges too . There might be a Boxer group near you?


I do have friends but as you all get older they have young children things change we don't see each other as much. I have anxiety so getting out is quite tricky. I'm really busy with work as well, it's just days like birthdays I got upset before it happened because I knew my mum wouldn't call.


----------



## lullabydream

Hugs to you @Boxer123 can't have been easy.


----------



## Cully

I've kept out of this topic so far because it is too emotionally painful to revisit. I really had no idea so many others have been similarly affected all their lives.
My mother hated me, and I mean hated, from my birth and had as little to do with me as possible.
I have no memories of joy, only slaps and being sworn at, and the feelings of worthlessness I've carried with me my whole life.
I'm sure it's why I've never been able to make lasting friendships, always believing I'm not a likeable person. I've always felt I must give off a negative aura so people are afraid to get to know me as if I'm an awful person with something terrible to hide.
I was always being accused of being secretive as I grew up, and not to be trusted.
Well I did have a secret which nobody would believe if I told them. "Liar", they would think, "how can she say such terrible things about her own mother."
So I never told. Anyone.


----------



## Calvine

MollySmith said:


> (hugs) I'm so sorry, it really hurts doesn't it?
> 
> My parents have tried to treat us fairly when it comes to money but it's sometimes the actions and motivations behind not being so, as you've shared, are more painful.


 But get this: when push came to shove (or when the shit hit the fan if you prefer) and my (widowed) mother had to go into a ''care'' home, guess who was the one who had to do several 400-mile-round-trips to sort that out - yep, Yours Truly. Brother lived max five miles away from them, did not view a single home, never visited her there once . . and the same goes for my mother's funeral, I had to organise it single-handed although he lived on the doorstep.. And yes, I knew my opinion of my brother was justified when, despite all he had been given by them, _he did_ _not attend the funeral of either parent._ He sent a message with his daughter that ''he had nothing to wear'' as if it was a fashion show.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Cully how awful … so sorry you had such a terrible experience 

Children don't ask to be borne but deserve to be loved and cherished.


----------



## Dave S

Cully, that is so sad and I really feel upset for you.
I have no other words that I can say other than I really do wish you well.

I think that each and everyone of us has a bad story to tell and sometimes it is better to let those hurts and frustrations out, in any way best, and sharing them and comparing them can help.

As I said, I wish you well.


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> I've kept out of this topic so far because it is too emotionally painful to revisit. I really had no idea so many others have been similarly affected all their lives.
> My mother hated me, and I mean hated, from my birth and had as little to do with me as possible.
> I have no memories of joy, only slaps and being sworn at, and the feelings of worthlessness I've carried with me my whole life.
> I'm sure it's why I've never been able to make lasting friendships, always believing I'm not a likeable person. I've always felt I must give off a negative aura so people are afraid to get to know me as if I'm an awful person with something terrible to hide.
> I was always being accused of being secretive as I grew up, and not to be trusted.
> Well I did have a secret which nobody would believe if I told them. "Liar", they would think, "how can she say such terrible things about her own mother."
> So I never told. Anyone.


 How awful; I really feel awful for you reading that. I know what you mean about thinking people do not believe you you, that you are seeking attention or something. But my mother showed her true colours in front of three of my friends, so they knew I was not hallucinating. How can people treat their own children like this? XX

ETA: I don't know how this topic ended up in ''Petty Things . . . '' as it's not really petty at all, is it - it's shocking. And so many people with such awful experiences.


----------



## Lurcherlad

This post of mine (which was petty) started the conversation but seems to have opened the floodgates on some (I agree, so so far from petty) much more serious issues. 



Lurcherlad said:


> My MIL.
> 
> Always a keen gardener and now at 86 and in ill health and unable to do any herself, I bought lots of colourful plants to replace the summer ones I had put in her hanging baskets and 2 pots … pansies, cyclamen and primulas … all colours and very pretty …Apparently she doesn't like yellow flowers! . Every time I think why do I bother?


Sorry if it triggered or upset anyone … but I hope it's given those who needed it, the opportunity to offload and feel supported by the rest of us.


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Cully hugs to you


----------



## rona

Calvine said:


> But get this: when push came to shove (or when the shit hit the fan if you prefer) and my (widowed) mother had to go into a ''care'' home, guess who was the one who had to do several 400-mile-round-trips to sort that out - yep, Yours Truly. Brother lived max five miles away from them, did not view a single home, never visited her there once . . and the same goes for my mother's funeral, I had to organise it single-handed although he lived on the doorstep.. And yes, I knew my opinion of my brother was justified when, despite all he had been given by them, _he did_ _not attend the funeral of either parent._ He sent a message with his daughter that ''he had nothing to wear'' as if it was a fashion show.


I could put up with how some of my family treated me over the years. Sneering because I didn't chase money but followed my heart. Pfft, more fool them 

I will never forgive some, for what they did to my lovely mum in the few years before she died


----------



## simplysardonic

I'm so sorry to read of your experiences @Cully, no child should be made to feel like that 

@Dave S sometimes the forum is a great place to vent due to the anonymity, I've done it a few times.


----------



## O2.0

Hugs to everyone dealing with difficult families. 

I've found it so very healing to work with teens and young adults with difficult families. It's helps me put my own troubles in perspective and I can be for these kids the person I needed at their age which in a way heals my own inner teen/child. 

I was still in my 20's when I met a 15 year old who had become homeless when her mother's boyfriend raped her, and when she went to her mother to tell her, the mom accused her of trying to steal her boyfriend and kicked her out of the house. Grandparents wouldn't have her, took mom's side, no dad in the picture. I'm in awe of the people dealing with traumas we couldn't even possibly imagine and they show up, and keep going and even manage to smile and help others. People can be as amazing as they can be awful. 
I'd say the posters on here are pretty amazing


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> This post of mine (which was petty) started the conversation but seems to have opened the floodgates on some (I agree, so so far from petty) much more serious issues.
> 
> Sorry if it triggered or upset anyone … but I hope it's given those who needed it, the opportunity to offload and feel supported by the rest of us.


Yes, I remember that, then we got on to why no-one (except me!) liked yellow flowers I think!


----------



## simplysardonic

O2.0 said:


> Hugs to everyone dealing with difficult families.
> 
> I've found it so very healing to work with teens and young adults with difficult families. It's helps me put my own troubles in perspective and I can be for these kids the person I needed at their age which in a way heals my own inner teen/child.
> 
> I was still in my 20's when I met a 15 year old who had become homeless when her mother's boyfriend raped her, and when she went to her mother to tell her, the mom accused her of trying to steal her boyfriend and kicked her out of the house. Grandparents wouldn't have her, took mom's side, no dad in the picture. I'm in awe of the people dealing with traumas we couldn't even possibly imagine and they show up, and keep going and even manage to smile and help others. *People can be as amazing as they can be awful. *
> I'd say the posters on here are pretty amazing


This is so true, I quite often search out feelgood stories to counteract the constant bombardment of misery, I find it easy to lose faith im humanity due to past experiences, but it's always a little bit of a lift to remind myself there is also so much good in the world.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> This post of mine (which was petty) started the conversation but seems to have opened the floodgates on some (I agree, so so far from petty) much more serious issues.
> Sorry if it triggered or upset anyone … but I hope it's given those who needed it, the opportunity to offload and feel supported by the rest of us.


No apology is required at all, you've shown that sometimes the partial anonymity of this forum is good and allows us a space to share the load a little.

Much hugs to _everyone_ who has used that space these past days and I hope you have all got the support you need, but if not please ask here, I'm sure between us we can find links to professional services to help or natter on as we do.

Love to you @Cully I'm so sorry. You're a real asset to PF and I've always enjoyed your posts, reading your experience is moving and thank you for trusting us with that.


----------



## Calvine

Very recently a PF member posted that her stepmother (not her birth mother) had hit her so hard that she broke her arm . . . can you imagine that, I mean, seriously. I remember who it was but will not name in case she doesn't want to be involved in this part of the thread.
Just as an ''aside'', it strikes me that the ONLY children I know, without exception, seem to have far less trauma in their upbringing than those with siblings - and of course when it comes to inheritance, there can't be any blatant or deliberate unfairness with an only child. I do know of just one, but her mother had serious mental health issues.


----------



## MollySmith

Calvine said:


> Very recently a PF member posted that her stepmother (not her birth mother) had hit her so hard that she broke her arm . . . can you imagine that, I mean, seriously. I remember who it was but will not name in case she doesn't want to be involved in this part of the thread.
> Just as an ''aside'', it strikes me that the ONLY children I know, without exception, seem to have far less trauma in their upbringing than those with siblings - and of course when it comes to inheritance, there can't be any blatant or deliberate unfairness with an only child. I do know of just one, but her mother had serious mental health issues.


I cannot imagine at all. My mum threatened me with a knife but she had awful treatment for depression and bi-polar which made the conditions worse not better - the dosing up on valium patch up rather than getting to the heart of it and solving it as we do now alongside ADs. I can't say I was an easy teenager either. But was a threat not an action.

**trigger***

Intent to harm one of those things that made me cross is that when we were going through fertility treatment we had to sign all these papers on being responsible people and that we had no convictions or intend to abuse a child (as if spending several thousands of pounds wasn't enough and sticking needles into myself). And during our tentative exploration of adoption which we realised was too much for us (more here on why it's not always applicable) it is a constant ghost. Yet there are so many who have intent to harm. When I'm told my story is because 'it's nature's way of telling you you're not meant to be a parent' yes _really _, I tend to cite this.


----------



## Cully

@MollySmith ,thank you for your kind comment. I appreciate you trying to make me feel valued. It's not something I'm used to.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Calvine said:


> Very recently a PF member posted that her stepmother (not her birth mother) had hit her so hard that she broke her arm . . . can you imagine that, I mean, seriously. I remember who it was but will not name in case she doesn't want to be involved in this part of the thread.
> Just as an ''aside'', it strikes me that the ONLY children I know, without exception, seem to have far less trauma in their upbringing than those with siblings - and of course when it comes to inheritance, there can't be any blatant or deliberate unfairness with an only child. I do know of just one, but her mother had serious mental health issues.


And now me. I'm an "only". I definitely wasn't wanted. I was an accident. My mother didn't know who my father was and married one of the men, who left when I was a few weeks old. My mother hit me for most of my life - often with a big metal dustpan and brush - until one day I grabbed her wrist and told he she was never laying another finger on me. I've been belt buckled, I've been locked in rooms, I've been made to eat food I've refused several days later after it kept coming and I realised it was just going to keep coming until I ate it, I've had my "rat tail" (remember them?) cut off, I've had the contents of my bedroom thrown in the bin because it wasn't tidy. I was in junior school when she married my Dad (the only man that ever was anything like a father to me, anyway), then ten years later after she kicked him out on my 18th birthday (she was having an affair with a man who had another family), he then killed himself. My only escape from the pain was not healthy. I spent a lot of time clubbing and going to raves and all the stuff alongside it - though rightly or wrongly I did have a brilliant couple of years (!!). Then at some point I clocked that if I went to Uni that might be an escape long term. So I did. Around that time I developed a f*** it attitude towards my family and realised I couldn't be hurt by her any longer.

Here I am though. Still determined to have a life filled with love 

So much pain here, definitely not petty but definitely good to be letting these horrors out. Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I understand the feelings of worthlessness so well @Cully - I'm so sad to read the things you've gone through. You are an integral part of this forum - I remember when you disappeared for a little while and we were so worried about you. I know we aren't family but please be assured that you are so well thought of and respected here. Lots of love to you xx


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Mrs Funkin what an awful experience 

I'm truly horrified that anyone could be so cruel.

I'm glad you eventually found a way to escape but so sorry you had nobody to get you out of that situation so much sooner


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> @MollySmith ,thank you for your kind comment. I appreciate you trying to make me feel valued. It's not something I'm used to.


no thanks necessary, you are valued very much so.


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> And now me. I'm an "only". I definitely wasn't wanted. I was an accident. My mother didn't know who my father was and married one of the men, who left when I was a few weeks old. My mother hit me for most of my life - often with a big metal dustpan and brush - until one day I grabbed her wrist and told he she was never laying another finger on me. I've been belt buckled, I've been locked in rooms, I've been made to eat food I've refused several days later after it kept coming and I realised it was just going to keep coming until I ate it, I've had my "rat tail" (remember them?) cut off, I've had the contents of my bedroom thrown in the bin because it wasn't tidy. I was in junior school when she married my Dad (the only man that ever was anything like a father to me, anyway), then ten years later after she kicked him out on my 18th birthday (she was having an affair with a man who had another family), he then killed himself. My only escape from the pain was not healthy. I spent a lot of time clubbing and going to raves and all the stuff alongside it - though rightly or wrongly I did have a brilliant couple of years (!!). Then at some point I clocked that if I went to Uni that might be an escape long term. So I did. Around that time I developed a f*** it attitude towards my family and realised I couldn't be hurt by her any longer.
> 
> Here I am though. Still determined to have a life filled with love
> 
> So much pain here, definitely not petty but definitely good to be letting these horrors out. Love to everyone xxx


I'm amazed by your strength. I hope in writing that, that you are supported. It makes what you do for a living so much more incredible and I hope rewarding though in difficult circumstances.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I understand the feelings of worthlessness so well @Cully - I'm so sad to read the things you've gone through. You are an integral part of this forum - I remember when you disappeared for a little while and we were so worried about you. I know we aren't family but please be assured that you are so well thought of and respected here. Lots of love to you xx


On here is as close to family some of us ever experience. Anonymity allows us to make a fresh start if that's what we desire, amongst people with a common cause, namely our much cherished animals who show us unconditional love.
I'm so glad that after all you've been through and suffered, you found
a man who loves you for who and what you are.
I married but for the wrong reason. I was young and desperate for any kind of love, I think I would have married anyone who asked me. Isn't that terrible?. I've never found the kind of love i was looking for.
I hoped that at my age I would be living a reasonably comfortable life with a caring family and a few close friends. That we would support each other in the trials of life, and share the joys too. Those were all pipe dreams.
Thank you for your kind words. They're almost as good as a hug. I'll go find a tree


----------



## Calvine

Mrs Funkin said:


> And now me. I'm an "only". I definitely wasn't wanted. I was an accident. My mother didn't know who my father was and married one of the men, who left when I was a few weeks old. My mother hit me for most of my life - often with a big metal dustpan and brush - until one day I grabbed her wrist and told he she was never laying another finger on me. I've been belt buckled, I've been locked in rooms, I've been made to eat food I've refused several days later after it kept coming and I realised it was just going to keep coming until I ate it, I've had my "rat tail" (remember them?) cut off, I've had the contents of my bedroom thrown in the bin because it wasn't tidy. I was in junior school when she married my Dad (the only man that ever was anything like a father to me, anyway), then ten years later after she kicked him out on my 18th birthday (she was having an affair with a man who had another family), he then killed himself. My only escape from the pain was not healthy. I spent a lot of time clubbing and going to raves and all the stuff alongside it - though rightly or wrongly I did have a brilliant couple of years (!!). Then at some point I clocked that if I went to Uni that might be an escape long term. So I did. Around that time I developed a f*** it attitude towards my family and realised I couldn't be hurt by her any longer.
> 
> Here I am though. Still determined to have a life filled with love
> 
> So much pain here, definitely not petty but definitely good to be letting these horrors out. Love to everyone xxx


 Another horror story so awful it could be a dreadful film. Yes, Me too, I remember my mother cutting my hair in a sort of demented Rod Stewart style and the look of sheer horror on my father's face when he came in saw what she had done. She didn't cut my brother's hair at the same time, predictably. Does it happen to sons in a family, or is it just the girls who catch it? When you see dreadful articles about young children beaten and killed, it seems to be equal numbers of both.


----------



## Happy Paws2

They've moved Country File earlier so they can put on Dr Who, we always arrange to have tea at about six so we can sit and Country File not impressed.:Banghead

As for the Doctor not watched it since Tom Baker left.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> They've moved Country File earlier so they can put on Dr Who, we always arrange to have tea at about six so we can sit and Country File not impressed.:Banghead
> 
> As for the Doctor not watched it since Tom Baker left.


Record it, then watch at your usual time


----------



## Happy Paws2

SbanR said:


> Record it, then watch at your usual time


I know I can but that's not the point... DR Who


----------



## Dave S

Happy Paws2 said:


> They've moved Country File earlier so they can put on Dr Who, we always arrange to have tea at about six so we can sit and Country File not impressed.:Banghead
> 
> As for the Doctor not watched it since Tom Baker left.


Dammed cheek, cannot stand Dr Who, should have been pensioned off many years ago. Moving Countryfile is a mistake. I also like to have dinner whilst watching, especially one man and his dog as thats when my collies go crazy at the tv.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I've just watched the last 10 minutes of nights episode Dr Who does anyone watch it...

I've never seen such cheap and tatty sets and the acting well the less said about that the better.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've just watched the last 10 minutes of nights episode Dr Who does anyone watch it...
> 
> I've never seen such cheap and tatty sets and the acting well the less said about that the better.


Nope, especially since they became all woke


----------



## MollySmith

The only time I've really enjoyed Dr Who was with Christopher Eccleston and it was so very sad to read about the experiences on the set (he was horrified by on-set bullying but it was never investigated and he was 'blacklisted' by the BBC for it, it only came out after Noel Clarke hit the headlines for alleged sexual misconduct and that talentless prick John Barrowman getting his dick out). 

Eccleston was too good for them and it's shameful that it wasn't handled better as it surely affected his health and career.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> I know I can but that's not the point... DR Who


I've never watched it. The current doctor irritates me whenever they run clips.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Glad it's no just me, I know it got a lot of fans, Why!!


----------



## MollySmith

Anyway I expect the petty thing that will annoy my other half is that he forgot Dr Who was on! He does watch it.

(I don't mind a female Doctor but I thought that the actor from the Green Wing, Michelle Gomez was amazing, much more sinister. Maybe I like more sinister things, less cartoon but ultimately it's not made for me, it's for young 'un's )


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> And now me. I'm an "only". I definitely wasn't wanted. I was an accident. My mother didn't know who my father was and married one of the men, who left when I was a few weeks old. My mother hit me for most of my life - often with a big metal dustpan and brush - until one day I grabbed her wrist and told he she was never laying another finger on me. I've been belt buckled, I've been locked in rooms, I've been made to eat food I've refused several days later after it kept coming and I realised it was just going to keep coming until I ate it, I've had my "rat tail" (remember them?) cut off, I've had the contents of my bedroom thrown in the bin because it wasn't tidy. I was in junior school when she married my Dad (the only man that ever was anything like a father to me, anyway), then ten years later after she kicked him out on my 18th birthday (she was having an affair with a man who had another family), he then killed himself. My only escape from the pain was not healthy. I spent a lot of time clubbing and going to raves and all the stuff alongside it - though rightly or wrongly I did have a brilliant couple of years (!!). Then at some point I clocked that if I went to Uni that might be an escape long term. So I did. Around that time I developed a f*** it attitude towards my family and realised I couldn't be hurt by her any longer.
> 
> Here I am though. Still determined to have a life filled with love
> 
> So much pain here, definitely not petty but definitely good to be letting these horrors out. Love to everyone xxx


Hugs @Mrs Funkin


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> I have been on amitriptyline for 8 months owing to a frozen shoulder. One of the upsides of this medication is it makes you drowsy so it aids a good night's sleep. It also helps with depression. I found myself getting anxious a few months ago because my husband was made redundant and found these meds really helped me, but after talking to a financial advisor he is going to retire and we will be OK financially. My shoulder has healed and I feel I no longer need these meds. I'm going to gradually reduce them before I stop. I just hope I mange to sleep without them.


I took amitriptyline for years for insomnia. At first it was very effective but even though it's an antidepressant, not a sleeping pill, eventually the benefit wears off. Plus it is a drug in the high risk of memory loss category. When I told my (then) doc it wasn't working any more his answer was to double the dose. When I told him my fears about memory loss he dismissed it. So I went off it. I took a very long time, with gradual reduction to avoid the nasty side effects you get with going off almost every type of antidepressant.


----------



## SusieRainbow

It was my Birthday last week and I suggested a silver feather ring as an acceptable gift from my son. It duly arrived, I LOVED it and started wearing it on my thumb straight away. Saturday evening it was no longer there.:Arghh. Now on Saturday OH and I went to a Thanksgiving Service followed by a get together at York University. So my lovely ring could be anywhere, here, York University, in the car, Betty's Tea Rooms. Talk about a needle in a haystack! I am so gutted. How do I tell my son I've lost it after a week?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh no! @SusieRainbow 

Is it worth reporting out around the places you went? You could be lucky and someone might have handed it in.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no! @SusieRainbow
> 
> Is it worth reporting out around the places you went? You could be lucky and someone might have handed it in.


Yes, I think I'll ring Betty's and York Uni. Thanks.


----------



## margy

lorilu said:


> I took amitriptyline for years for insomnia. At first it was very effective but even though it's an antidepressant, not a sleeping pill, eventually the benefit wears off. Plus it is a drug in the high risk of memory loss category. When I told my (then) doc it wasn't working any more his answer was to double the dose. When I told him my fears about memory loss he dismissed it. So I went off it. I took a very long time, with gradual reduction to avoid the nasty side effects you get with going off almost every type of antidepressant.


Thanks for that information, I hadn't heard of memory loss, my memory is atrocious now so don't want to make it worse! I only have 2 left and won't be ordering any more.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> It was my Birthday last week and I suggested a silver feather ring as an acceptable gift from my son. It duly arrived, I LOVED it and started wearing it on my thumb straight away. Saturday evening it was no longer there.:Arghh. Now on Saturday OH and I went to a Thanksgiving Service followed by a get together at York University. So my lovely ring could be anywhere, here, York University, in the car, Betty's Tea Rooms. Talk about a needle in a haystack! I am so gutted. How do I tell my son I've lost it after a week?


If your on Facebook you could always ask if someone has found it. People are always posting that they've lost things in my town. Usually keys. 
Belated happy birthday x


----------



## Siskin

What a shame to lose not only a birthday gift but such a pretty one - I googled feather rings and they are really lovely, no wonder you were so happy with your present.
I hope someone handed it in and you get it back


----------



## SusieRainbow

Siskin said:


> What a shame to lose not only a birthday gift but such a pretty one - I googled feather rings and they are really lovely, no wonder you were so happy with your present.
> I hope someone handed it in and you get it back


Thankyou. I don't hold out much hope, it's so tiny and could have slipped off anywhere.
I don't often get gifts from my son, he's not into the card-and-present culture, so this year I made a point of asking,(cheeky I know!)  and sent him a link to one I liked on Etsy. So to receive it was doubly precious.


----------



## Calvine

Hate it in supermarkets when people abandon their trolley in the worst possible place then wander off, grab some stuff, lob it into the trolley and wander off again as though it's a sort of personal Park 'n Ride. Also people who feed their children items from the trolley which they have not yet paid for. I think it's setting rather a low standard - "Ah yes " they say as they get to the till, 'she's had this', and wave a banana skin in the cashier's face.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @SusieRainbow I'm sorry to read that. Perhaps a little St Anthony prayer could be useful


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no @SusieRainbow I'm sorry to read that. Perhaps a little St Anthony prayer could be useful


I have muttered it a few times under my breath ( along with a few other choice words I'm ashamed to say )


----------



## Cully

Oh no @SusieRainbow , how annoying and upsetting. I would contact every place you can think of where you could have lost it, even offering a small reward. Hopefully some kind person will have found it and be looking for it's owner.
Good idea about FB, and any other social media groups you have anything to do with.
What about contacting jewellers or second hand shops local to where you were in case it ends up there.
Will it come under your home insurance? Maybe if you claim you could get a replacement. I know it's not the same but would make it easier on you.
What a sad end to your birthday.
Good luck in finding it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

SusieRainbow said:


> It was my Birthday last week and I suggested a silver feather ring as an acceptable gift from my son. It duly arrived, I LOVED it and started wearing it on my thumb straight away. Saturday evening it was no longer there.:Arghh. Now on Saturday OH and I went to a Thanksgiving Service followed by a get together at York University. So my lovely ring could be anywhere, here, York University, in the car, Betty's Tea Rooms. Talk about a needle in a haystack! I am so gutted. How do I tell my son I've lost it after a week?


So sorry, it's awful whe you loss something like that. hope. Hope it might turn up somewhere.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I rang York University, not been found there. Put it on FB, my son saw it and isn't happy
To top it all off I just fell my full length on the floor when I got up to feed the hounds and now have a huge swelling on my knee.:Arghh
I think I've gone beyond 'petty things'.


----------



## Linda Weasel

SusieRainbow said:


> I rang York University, not been found there. Put it on FB, my son saw it and isn't happy
> To top it all off I just fell my full length on the floor when I got up to feed the hounds and now have a huge swelling on my knee.:Arghh
> I think I've gone beyond 'petty things'.


Buy another, tell your son you found it. A small white lie to keep him happy.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Linda Weasel said:


> Buy another, tell your son you found it. A small white lie to keep him happy.


I have ordered another as that was my cunning plan but unfortunately he saw my appeal for anyone finding it to contact me. Needless to say he's not impressed.


----------



## lullabydream

SusieRainbow said:


> I have ordered another as that was my cunning plan but unfortunately he saw my appeal for anyone finding it to contact me. Needless to say he's not impressed.


So sorry to be reading this, hope your son forgives you soon.


----------



## Ellierose1

SusieRainbow said:


> I have ordered another as that was my cunning plan but unfortunately he saw my appeal for anyone finding it to contact me. Needless to say he's not impressed.


hope he forgives you, big hugs


----------



## SusieRainbow

Ellierose1 said:


> hope he forgives you, big hugs


I'm sure he will, he's been brought up right.


----------



## Ellierose1

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm sure he will, he's been brought up right.


okay, sorry if i said something wrong  how are you?


----------



## margy

That's the problem with FB nothings private. At least your son knows your trying to find it, these things happen. It's a shame. I remember years ago, 1977 to be exact, I was out in a pub newly engaged and after visiting the ladies I removed my ring to wash my hands. Hours later noticed it was missing and in a panic went back to find my ring on the side of the Sink! Lucky me, fiancé ( now OH) never knew.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> That's the problem with FB nothings private. At least your son knows your trying to find it, these things happen. It's a shame. I remember years ago, 1977 to be exact, I was out in a pub newly engaged and after visiting the ladies I removed my ring to wash my hands. Hours later noticed it was missing and in a panic went back to find my ring on the side of the Sink! Lucky me, fiancé ( now OH) never knew.


I hope he's not looking over your shoulder!
I lost my wedding ring, not the original but a replacement, a few years ago, looked everywhere, and my beloved even bought me another. A few days after that I spotted something glinting on the utility room floor! My ring!
I'm really not optimistic about this one, we had such a busy day on Saturday stopping in different places, it could have slipped off anywhere.


----------



## margy

SusieRainbow said:


> I hope he's not looking over your shoulder!
> I lost my wedding ring, not the original but a replacement, a few years ago, looked everywhere, and my beloved even bought me another. A few days after that I spotted something glinting on the utility room floor! My ring!
> I'm really not optimistic about this one, we had such a busy day on Saturday stopping in different places, it could have slipped off anywhere.


You never know, some honest person might find it, hope you haven't hurt yourself too seriously falling.


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> You never know, some honest person might find it, hope you haven't hurt yourself too seriously falling.


I feel as though I've been run over by a bus !:Arghh But everything still works.


----------



## Ellierose1

no one replies lol


----------



## Jobeth

It’s worth checking with the police. I’ve reported a wedding ring and £50 to them before and neither were claimed.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Ellierose1 said:


> no one replies lol


Sorry, are you feeling ignored?


----------



## lullabydream

Going to have a blood pressure check and discovering I need a vaccine too! Not that I mind vaccinations but it just seems so random. No letter, no nothing. So if I wasn't going for my BP check would I get offered the vaccine


----------



## MilleD

lullabydream said:


> Going to have a blood pressure check and discovering I need a vaccine too! Not that I mind vaccinations but it just seems so random. No letter, no nothing. So if I wasn't going for my BP check would I get offered the vaccine


After checking the NHS site and being told I wasn't eligible for the booster, I then got a text saying to book one.

Most confusing.


----------



## lullabydream

MilleD said:


> After checking the NHS site and being told I wasn't eligible for the booster, I then got a text saying to book one.
> 
> Most confusing.


I had the MMR today that apparently they are trying to target all under 58 years old people.

The nurse also asked if I had my booster for COVID yet. I said no, thinking I wasn't eligible wonder if I am. Who knows!


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> I feel as though I've been run over by a bus !:Arghh But everything still works.


Just been catching up on this.

How are you today?

Sorry about your ring. Shame your son saw your FB post, but it wasn't as if you lost it deliberately. These things happen.


----------



## MilleD

lullabydream said:


> I had the MMR today that apparently they are trying to target all under 58 years old people.
> 
> The nurse also asked if I had my booster for COVID yet. I said no, thinking I wasn't eligible wonder if I am. Who knows!


MMR? Like a booster or if you have never had it?


----------



## lullabydream

MilleD said:


> MMR? Like a booster or if you have never had it?


Nope starting from scratch. I was born in 1976, so would have only been vaccinated against measles apparently all in the 70s only vaccinated against measles. Plus I had Rubella at school, but mumps no. I really wish they did chicken pox vaccination as I have never had them. Although I wonder if I have some immunity as have worked with many many children who had them.

Some adults may have had it as part of 'going abroad' vaccinations who apparently should be ok, or maybe not who knows.

I have had initial vaccine today and the booster is in 3 months time.

Am guessing the government do not want to tend to localised outbreaks especially.

I am sending OH to have the vaccination too, much to his disgust.


----------



## lullabydream

Having my crown put on this morning at the dentist, for it to come lose again whilst eating my tea. Hope I can get soon as possible tomorrow as there is nothing worse than a loose crown in your mouth


----------



## Dave S

247 pages of chat on petty things that annoy us since April 2019.
Thats alot of petty things in 2.5 years, and yes I have also contributed and sympathised with others on their dilemmas etc.

Shall we now start a thread on "Petty things that give us pleasure" as I am sure we could find some great things there but one rule - keep it clean?


----------



## HarlequinCat

Dave S said:


> 247 pages of chat on petty things that annoy us since April 2019.
> Thats alot of petty things in 2.5 years, and yes I have also contributed and sympathised with others on their dilemmas etc.
> 
> Shall we now start a thread on "Petty things that give us pleasure" as I am sure we could find some great things there but one rule - keep it clean?


I think that has been tried before . The threads don't last long before they are buried. There's something about the human condition that makes us think of things that annoy us more readily, rather than things that bring us pleasure


----------



## lullabydream

HarlequinCat said:


> I think that has been tried before . The threads don't last long before they are buried. There's something about the human condition that makes us think of things that annoy us more readily, rather than things that bring us pleasure


Though some of the petty things have been quite funny here, so the thread must give us pleasure


----------



## HarlequinCat

lullabydream said:


> Though some of the petty things have been quite funny here, so the thread must give us pleasure


Very true


----------



## Cully

HarlequinCat said:


> I think that has been tried before . The threads don't last long before they are buried. There's something about the human condition that makes us think of things that annoy us more readily, rather than things that bring us pleasure


It's similar to how there are far fewer people who give praise compared to how many are only too ready to complain.


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Though some of the petty things have been quite funny here, so the thread must give us pleasure


I think it'd just good to get petty annoyances off your chest instead of letting them fester and grow. And it's reassuring if we hear someone has experienced something similar.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think the idea was to give an outlet for having a vent when something petty was annoying …. rather than get truly vexed about it or bother to actually deal with it.

(Apart from the more serious conversation that some members had .)

There is a Random Chat thread where people can and do post positive and funny things


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> I think the idea was to give an outlet for having a vent when something petty was annoying …. rather than get truly vexed about it or bother to actually deal with it.
> 
> (Apart from the more serious conversation that some members had .)
> 
> There is a Random Chat thread where people can and do post positive and funny things


Definitely, erks were more for things like the pixies in some households were partners often ignore things such as replacing toilet roll and not knowing what to do with toilet roll inners,that sort of thing


----------



## HarlequinCat

Oh I've posted a few times on here when something's annoyed me.

Interestingly we are more likely to remember bad experiences than good, called the negative bias. This is a example and why we do it.
https://www.verywellmind.com/negative-bias-4589618

I have to admit I struggle to think of something good that happened today, but a lot easier to think of something annoying 
Random chat isn't as busy with far less pages , I'm not saying it's bad that there are pretty annoyances, it's good to let it out


----------



## MollySmith

Dave S said:


> 247 pages of chat on petty things that annoy us since April 2019.
> Thats alot of petty things in 2.5 years, and yes I have also contributed and sympathised with others on their dilemmas etc.
> 
> Shall we now start a thread on "Petty things that give us pleasure" as I am sure we could find some great things there but one rule - keep it clean?


I did on positive things but that's about 10 pages deep! 

I confess I did neglect it as I had a bit of a wobble over baby photos on it but that's my struggle to bear (another petty but not petty thing)


----------



## SusieRainbow

lullabydream said:


> Nope starting from scratch. I was born in 1976, so would have only been vaccinated against measles apparently all in the 70s only vaccinated against measles. Plus I had Rubella at school, but mumps no. I really wish they did chicken pox vaccination as I have never had them. Although I wonder if I have some immunity as have worked with many many children who had them.
> 
> Some adults may have had it as part of 'going abroad' vaccinations who apparently should be ok, or maybe not who knows.
> 
> I have had initial vaccine today and the booster is in 3 months time.
> 
> Am guessing the government do not want to tend to localised outbreaks especially.
> 
> I am sending OH to have the vaccination too, much to his disgust.





lullabydream said:


> Nope starting from scratch. I was born in 1976, so would have only been vaccinated against measles apparently all in the 70s only vaccinated against measles. Plus I had Rubella at school, but mumps no. I really wish they did chicken pox vaccination as I have never had them. Although I wonder if I have some immunity as have worked with many many children who had them.
> 
> Some adults may have had it as part of 'going abroad' vaccinations who apparently should be ok, or maybe not who knows.
> 
> I have had initial vaccine today and the booster is in 3 months time.
> 
> Am guessing the government do not want to tend to localised outbreaks especially.
> 
> I am sending OH to have the vaccination too, much to his disgust.


There is a Chicken Pox vaccine, you should be eligble.
https://www.google.com/search?channel=trow5&client=firefox-b-d&q=chickenpox+vaccine

My GP practice phoned me today and gave me appontments for my Covid and Flu jabs.


----------



## Dave S

Robert Peston irritates me so much I cannot watch him giving a report on the news. Why can't he just speak in "normal" speak without drawing out the words in the middle of sentencing and pausing mid way.


----------



## O2.0

Dave S said:


> 247 pages of chat on petty things that annoy us since April 2019.
> Thats alot of petty things in 2.5 years, and yes I have also contributed and sympathised with others on their dilemmas etc.
> 
> Shall we now start a thread on "Petty things that give us pleasure" as I am sure we could find some great things there but one rule - keep it clean?


Honestly I've found myself petty-ly annoyed at some of the petty annoyances on this thread :Hilarious

Some of it is cultural I think. I think it's a British way to not show too much excitement about good fortune or happy things as it's seen as a little showy and obnoxious. But it's okay to moan about misfortunes, so it's a little 'easier' in British culture to moan than to celebrate. 
Americans tend to be more optimistic or at least pretend to be  because in American culture complaining is less tolerated. You're expected to do something about things that bother you. 
In other cultures, like developing nations I've lived with, complaining just isn't a thing because everyone is suffering, no point in stating the obvious. But there seems to be more gratitude because even the littlest thing can make such a difference.

Just my little observation from a people-watching perspective


----------



## kimthecat

Dave S said:


> Shall we now start a thread on "Petty things that give us pleasure" as I am sure we could find some great things there but one rule - keep it clean?


Nope , there's no fun in that . We're not called whinging poms for nothing, :Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

O2.0 said:


> Honestly I've found myself petty-ly annoyed at some of the petty annoyances on this thread :Hilarious
> 
> Some of it is cultural I think. I think it's a British way to not show too much excitement about good fortune or happy things as it's seen as a little showy and obnoxious. But it's okay to moan about misfortunes, so it's a little 'easier' in British culture to moan than to celebrate.
> Americans tend to be more optimistic or at least pretend to be  because in American culture complaining is less tolerated. You're expected to do something about things that bother you.
> In other cultures, like developing nations I've lived with, complaining just isn't a thing because everyone is suffering, no point in stating the obvious. But there seems to be more gratitude because even the littlest thing can make such a difference.
> 
> Just my little observation from a people-watching perspective


It's the cold miserable weather that does it I reckon.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Generalisations ….

That sound less than complimentary


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> Robert Peston irritates me so much I cannot watch him giving a report on the news. Why can't he just speak in "normal" speak without drawing out the words in the middle of sentencing and pausing mid way.


I can't stand that man either. He's just an obnoxious show off.


----------



## catz4m8z

O2.0 said:


> Honestly I've found myself petty-ly annoyed at some of the petty annoyances on this thread :Hilarious
> 
> Some of it is cultural I think. I think it's a British way to not show too much excitement about good fortune or happy things as it's seen as a little showy and obnoxious. But it's okay to moan about misfortunes, so it's a little 'easier' in British culture to moan than to celebrate.
> Americans tend to be more optimistic or at least pretend to be


TBH I think in the UK we are just a little bit more open about how we feel (I know that doesnt really go with the 'stiff upper lip' stereotype though!). Like how in the US its normal to be told 'have a nice day' by service people...whereas here we dont want to be told what sort of a day to have. We just dont have that stigma attached to being thought miserable or negative, you dont have to be positive all the time and nobody cares if you arent! 
As you say its probably very much a cultural thing.

Im annoyed today about living on a hill.:Shy The 2 places I have lived the longest (which is 3/4s of my life) are both halfway up the sides of steep valleys....
I really look forward to retiring somewhere flat!


----------



## kimthecat

Cully said:


> It's similar to how there are far fewer people who give praise compared to how many are only too ready to complain.


Yes indeed. Also perhaps a basic fall in good manners. It was instilled in us as kids . please and thank you. I always thank the delivery drivers and also staff at the hospitals now as I appreciate what they are doing in this difficult time.


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> TBH I think in the UK we are just a little bit more open about how we feel (I know that doesnt really go with the 'stiff upper lip' stereotype though!). Like how in the US its normal to be told 'have a nice day' by service people...whereas here we dont want to be told what sort of a day to have. We just dont have that stigma attached to being thought miserable or negative, you dont have to be positive all the time and nobody cares if you arent!
> As you say its probably very much a cultural thing.
> 
> Im annoyed today about living on a hill.:Shy The 2 places I have lived the longest (which is 3/4s of my life) are both halfway up the sides of steep valleys....
> I really look forward to retiring somewhere flat!


 I dont like Have a nice day because it feels false to me . Do shop assistants really care how your day goes ? I prefer the ones that make you feel they are doing you a favour by serving you . It feels more normal :Hilarious

Hope you find your ideal retirement home one day. I look on Rightmove everyday and homes on hills are out , plus corner houses


----------



## MollySmith

Training courses


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Generalisations ….
> 
> That sound less than complimentary
> 
> View attachment 478851


Is this thread a real representation of us in 'real' life? It's not a cultural insight if we've (some of us) have mentioned we share more here than we might, especially in empathy to your heartfelt post about your mother in law which felt so cathartic to many. That we have a space to share but also to learn. Though maybe they aren't petty in many instances. But it's good to get it out there!

I don't really buy that in other countries people don't moan - I know we have contributions to our podcast on childlessness from surprising places around the world because they can't talk about it, it's too taboo - as are many elements of poor mental health.

I feel that the U.K. is getting a lot better about talking about issues - petty or otherwise. Now we need to listen and I kind of like to think we can do that too.

Oh that's not very petty is it? Hmmmmmmmm lemme think of something. Biro pens that click. And people who click them a lot.


----------



## £54etgfb6

kimthecat said:


> Do shop assistants really care how your day goes ?


I do!! I'm sure a lot don't but I do wish my customers well and love when they tell me about their lives/their day. I always think it's really thoughtful when people serving me in stores wish me a good day because most don't. It makes me smile so I say it to every patient/customer in case it makes them smile too 

However, a lot of customers ask if I'm american because of it


----------



## O2.0

catz4m8z said:


> TBH I think in the UK we are just a little bit more open about how we feel (I know that doesnt really go with the 'stiff upper lip' stereotype though!). Like how in the US its normal to be told 'have a nice day' by service people...whereas here we dont want to be told what sort of a day to have. We just dont have that stigma attached to being thought miserable or negative, you dont have to be positive all the time and nobody cares if you arent!
> As you say its probably very much a cultural thing.


Yes, but if you're more open about how you feel, you would by averages be as open about things you're happy about and IME there's not as much "OMG this is so cool/makes me so happy" going on maybe because it's seen as boastful or OTT? IDK...
But yes, you nailed it about there not being a stigma attached to being though miserable or negative. There is very much that stigma in the US and you're supposed to always "think positive" and if you don't you're a Negative Nancy or a Debbie Downer.


----------



## picaresque

Good time to post this?


----------



## catz4m8z

MollySmith said:


> I don't really buy that in other countries people don't moan -.


oh, they def do! What I find interesting working in a very multicultural environment is that anybody who has lived here in the UK for a while will eventually just start moaning about the weather and other things that annoy them along with everybody else....its just a bonding experience really!



O2.0 said:


> There is very much that stigma in the US and you're supposed to always "think positive" and if you don't you're a Negative Nancy or a Debbie Downer.


TBH we could probably do with abit more positivity here really. Although I try to compliment people or congratulate them even if it feels abit weird to me coz I figure its nice to be told 'you look nice' or 'well done' and it costs me nothing after all!
Although I think maybe the US could do with abit more of our negativity too. It feels like you are putting up with alot of things other countries would be screaming at their governments to fix (ie-lack of unionization, poor working conditions, lack of socialized healthcare, etc).

But back to petty!
I let 3 schoolkids walk by me on a narrow pavement and not one of the little fartnuggets said thank you.:Shifty
To the one kid who let me go by and said 'your welcome' after I thanked him? bless you, my child!:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

picaresque said:


> Good time to post this?


LOL that sums up what I've noticed exactly! 
Americans being OTT excited and to the rest of the world unnaturally so. 
Brits - "we are not amused" :Hilarious:Hilarious

I love it


----------



## O2.0

MollySmith said:


> I don't really buy that in other countries people don't moan - I know we have contributions to our podcast on childlessness from surprising places around the world because they can't talk about it, it's too taboo - as are many elements of poor mental health.


The people I'm thinking about wouldn't have access to the internet, let alone be on a podcast. 
And I don't think childlessness is a petty annoyance.


----------



## SusieRainbow

The way I see it, while people are expressing annoyance, petty or otherwise, here, they are not whingng to 'real-life' friends and family, it's an anonymous outlet. If we on here don't wish to read this thread we have the choice to scroll on. Often just writing/typing out the annoyance is release in itself, where sharing it verbally can have negative impact on relationships.


----------



## Jobeth

Mine is that DHL thought requesting the safe place ‘shed’ meant leaving the parcels on my front porch. They kindly put a note through my front door to let me know.


----------



## Siskin

Jobeth said:


> Mine is that DHL thought requesting the safe place 'shed' meant leaving the parcels on my front porch. They kindly put a note through my front door to let me know.


I had a parcel delivered into the porch. The email said it had been handed to reception


----------



## LinznMilly

I haven't posted on here for quite a while, but things have been building up. I very nearly posted earlier in the week, but having typed it all out, it didn't seem to be worth posting.

My petty annoyance today is one I mentioned on another thread. Here's the story:

Last week, I got a milk delivery propector at my door (two of them, actually). I wasn't in the best of moods, for reasons I won't go into on here, and when they asked if I wanted my milk delivered, I curtly told them I'm vegan, and began closing the door.  One of them grabbed my interest by asking what alternative I have, causing me to pause in my closing of the door and say in an "OK, you have my interest" voice: 
"Oat".
"We sell oat drink."

Now he had my attention. I signed up for a bottle of oat milk to be delivered twice a week, and a couple of bottles of fruit juices to be delivered each Monday, and paid for deliveries to start on Monday gone. 

Monday morning: No milk delivery.

I contacted the company and told them, and they gratiously offered a refund, saying they had checked the Pin and it seemed right, could I check? And, if I hadn't already (which I hadn't), could I upload a picture of my front door? 

By now I'm thinking, My mum never had this problem back in the 90s. But, I sucked up and uploaded a pic of my door. 

Thought I'd give the milkman the benefit of the doubt, because it can be difficult to find, but with a big red pin above my roof and a picture of my door, I'd hoped for better luck this morning...

No. No glass bottle at my door.

So I again asked for a refund.

Meanwhile, they emailed me yesterday, chasing up next week's payment. They owe me a whole week's delivery - and they expect me to pay for next week's delivery? :Finger I told them they had a damned cheek. 

Still awaiting a reply.

Previous delivery ended up being delivered three doors away.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> Yes indeed. Also perhaps a basic fall in good manners. It was instilled in us as kids . please and thank you. I always thank the delivery drivers and also staff at the hospitals now as I appreciate what they are doing in this difficult time.


I was once told that I was too polite  Maybe I am (if there is such a thing) but I'd rather be thought of as too polite than rude 

My petty annoyance at the moment is me. I've been struggling lately and been pushing myself to keep going/not give in to what is stressing me, trying really hard to get over things without 'going backward', however I've reached the point that I need to 'be selfish' and give myself a break, but I'm scared of telling someone I need that break. :Bag


----------



## Cully

LinznMilly said:


> I haven't posted on here for quite a while, but things have been building up. I very nearly posted earlier in the week, but having typed it all out, it didn't seem to be worth posting.
> 
> My petty annoyance today is one I mentioned on another thread. Here's the story:
> 
> Last week, I got a milk delivery propector at my door (two of them, actually). I wasn't in the best of moods, for reasons I won't go into on here, and when they asked if I wanted my milk delivered, I curtly told them I'm vegan, and began closing the door.  One of them grabbed my interest by asking what alternative I have, causing me to pause in my closing of the door and say in an "OK, you have my interest" voice:
> "Oat".
> "We sell oat drink."
> 
> Now he had my attention. I signed up for a bottle of oat milk to be delivered twice a week, and a couple of bottles of fruit juices to be delivered each Monday, and paid for deliveries to start on Monday gone.
> 
> Monday morning: No milk delivery.
> 
> I contacted the company and told them, and they gratiously offered a refund, saying they had checked the Pin and it seemed right, could I check? And, if I hadn't already (which I hadn't), could I upload a picture of my front door?
> 
> By now I'm thinking, My mum never had this problem back in the 90s. But, I sucked up and uploaded a pic of my door.
> 
> Thought I'd give the milkman the benefit of the doubt, because it can be difficult to find, but with a big red pin above my roof and a picture of my door, I'd hoped for better luck this morning...
> 
> No. No glass bottle at my door.
> 
> So I again asked for a refund.
> 
> Meanwhile, they emailed me yesterday, chasing up next week's payment. They owe me a whole week's delivery - and they expect me to pay for next week's delivery? :Finger I told them they had a damned cheek.
> 
> Still awaiting a reply.
> 
> Previous delivery ended up being delivered three doors away.


What did your 3 doors away neighbour have to say?


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> I was once told that I was too polite  Maybe I am (if there is such a thing) but I'd rather be thought of as too polite than rude
> 
> My petty annoyance at the moment is me. I've been struggling lately and been pushing myself to keep going/not give in to what is stressing me, trying really hard to get over things without 'going backward', however I've reached the point that I need to 'be selfish' and give myself a break, but I'm scared of telling someone I need that break. :Bag


A particular someone? If not then you've just told everyone on here, so now, take that break.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> I had a parcel delivered into the porch. The email said it had been handed to reception


Oooo Amazon said that was where my friends parcel was..discovered a few months later, the parcel hidden behind their raised planter. Nice receptionist. Discovered only as the cardboard had disintegrates and was sticking out, some had already blown away.

The thing is, it was a DVD in a DVD sized box, so could have easily fitted through the letter box


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> A particular someone? If not then you've just told everyone on here, so now, take that break.


Yeah, someone in particular.


----------



## LinznMilly

Cully said:


> What did your 3 doors away neighbour have to say?


Haven't caught her in yet, but the order is still there, but now has a note attached to it.


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> Yeah, someone in particular.


Then you need to put your foot down and insist you take that break. You obviously feel you need it.


----------



## Cully

LinznMilly said:


> Haven't caught her in yet, but the order is still there, but now has a note attached to it.


Well I suppose if she didn't know who it belonged to she couldn't do much about it. I wouldn't be drinking it now though, EW!!


----------



## catz4m8z

The sun is at the wrong height.... I enjoy all this lovely sunshine and blue sky winter weather but the sun is too low and its making me squint all the time.
I do not enjoy squinting.:Shifty




(do I win todays 'most petty complaint' award??)
:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> The sun is at the wrong height.... I enjoy all this lovely sunshine and blue sky winter weather but the sun is too low and its making me squint all the time.
> I do not enjoy squinting.:Shifty
> 
> (do I win todays 'most petty complaint' award??)
> :Hilarious


I could moan if you like about the trees being too tall up on the top of the hill so that sun doesn't get in downstairs


----------



## kimthecat

I get annoyed with myself for apologising to people who bump into me

People who say come round for coffee and I ask when shall I come round? . Oh come round any time, no problem. Should I text ? , Rolling their eyes, No dont bother . You call round and they look annoyed and say Im a bit busy.


----------



## kimthecat

ForestWomble said:


> I was once told that I was too polite  Maybe I am (if there is such a thing) but I'd rather be thought of as too polite than rude
> 
> My petty annoyance at the moment is me. I've been struggling lately and been pushing myself to keep going/not give in to what is stressing me, trying really hard to get over things without 'going backward', however I've reached the point that I need to 'be selfish' and give myself a break, but I'm scared of telling someone I need that break. :Bag


I was told the same . Some one said , you know what your problem is Alison , ? You are too polite! They're the ones with a problem. !

I hope you manage a break . It sounds like you really need it. Its ok to put yourself first sometimes.


----------



## Calvine

lullabydream said:


> I really wish they did chicken pox vaccination as I have never had them


Was talking to my neighbour yesterday and she suddenly asked if I had had chicken pox - poor lady has shingles which apparently can be catching for people who have not had chicken pox (??) and she did not want me to get it. She reckons shingles is so horribly painful that she would not wish it on anyone. Poor thing got it while she was in hospital for reconstruction op following mastectomy and reckons the shingles is worse than the reconstruction op (which lasted hours apparently).


----------



## MollySmith

O2.0 said:


> The people I'm thinking about wouldn't have access to the internet, let alone be on a podcast.
> And I don't think childlessness is a petty annoyance.


I've worked in educational publishing where the publishers have decided on an ebook and realise that there's no mobile nevermind internet. I'm just using both as a broad example as you were with yours. My vague point was that maybe some folk don't talk about stuff - big or petty. But that all said.... I think we do pile on the pressure in the Western world don't we? Like social media and things so in developing countries not having access to internet means that isn't a worry and all the stuff that comes with the internet.

Sorry waffling post, yes I do see your point, I missed it last night! Brain is fried today.


----------



## MollySmith

Been in a two day mental health awareness course and promptly came back home and cried over volume of emails. I have chronic period pain/peri-menopausal and I know I'll say the wrong thing on here because I'm so effing tired. No tea of coffee all day as the canteen was shut at the venue, I didn't sleep that well during or before because I wasn't keen on being around people/Covid anxiety and my lunch, a frittata was burnt (my error, I made it and left it in the oven too long the other night).

My arse hurts from being sat on a plastic chair too.

(But I passed the first assessment. Other two exam papers not marked yet.)


----------



## kimthecat

MollySmith said:


> Been in a two day mental health awareness course and promptly came back home and cried over volume of emails. I have chronic period pain/peri-menopausal and I know I'll say the wrong thing on here because I'm so effing tired. No tea of coffee all day as the canteen was shut at the venue, I didn't sleep that well during or before because I wasn't keen on being around people/Covid anxiety and my lunch, a frittata was burnt (my error, I made it and left it in the oven too long the other night).
> 
> My arse hurts from being sat on a plastic chair too.
> 
> (But I passed the first assessment. Other two exam papers not marked yet.)




I hate plastic chairs !

Well done on passing your first assessment.


----------



## MollySmith

kimthecat said:


> I hate plastic chairs !
> 
> Well done on passing your first assessment.


Thank you and yes, plastic chairs. I have had gluteal burstitis (spelling?) after running injury. I'm going to have a hot bath as husband has put on FA Cup with Colchester and Sudbury.... I'm not that bothered!


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> I get annoyed with myself for apologising to people who bump into me
> 
> People who say come round for coffee and I ask when shall I come round? . Oh come round any time, no problem. Should I text ? , Rolling their eyes, No dont bother . You call round and they look annoyed and say Im a bit busy.


It's usually me who gets out of the way … then mumble "you're welcome" 

If I can't l get out of their way fast enough (shame on me) I mumble … "it's ok I'll just dissolve"


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> It's usually me who gets out of the way … then mumble "you're welcome"
> 
> If I can't l get out of their way fast enough (shame on me) I mumble … "it's ok I'll just dissolve"


:Hilarious


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> It's usually me who gets out of the way … then mumble "you're welcome"
> 
> If I can't l get out of their way fast enough (shame on me) I mumble … "it's ok I'll just dissolve"


I was in the fish and chip shop the other week and as I turned to go out there was a large woman standing in front of the door blocking it. She moved to the side and when I didn't thank her she muttered "your welcome", sarcastically. She shamed me into saying sorry and it wasn't until I was outside that I thought she should have moved and be the one to appoligise for being in the way!! Then I would have thanked her.


----------



## SusieRainbow

SusieRainbow said:


> I rang York University, not been found there. Put it on FB, my son saw it and isn't happy
> To top it all off I just fell my full length on the floor when I got up to feed the hounds and now have a huge swelling on my knee.:Arghh
> I think I've gone beyond 'petty things'.


 This is a follow up to the story.
We got back from shopping this afternoon to find a little parcel , a new ring! My son,bless him forever, had sent me a replacement!
I certainly would never expect it but needless to say I'm incredibly grateful and love him very much.:Happy:Kiss


----------



## Cully

Aw Susie I love your son too, how considerate and thoughtful. He must have known how upset you were, bless him.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> Aw Susie I love your son too, how considerate and thoughtful. He must have known how upset you were, bless him.
> View attachment 478907


Thank you, I think he did realise, he's a lovely young man. :Kiss


----------



## Jaf

2 tv things winding me up.

1, advert with children. Something about learning. Music is "push it" by salt n pepa. Sex song and children?!?
2, "murder she wrote" episode I'm watching shows a police officer's official details. Height, weight etc. Race is "*****". Really?!?


----------



## lorilu

When you get a book you've been anticipating reading, and anticipating having three or four days of a good read, but it's so good you stay up half the night and all the next day reading it and finish it in less than 24 hours. Then- once a gain "nothing to read".


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> When you get a book you've been anticipating reading, and anticipating having three or four days of a good read, but it's so good you stay up half the night and all the next day reading it and finish it in less than 24 hours. Then- once a gain "nothing to read".


Guilty too. I read The Cazalet Chronicles and was so disappointed to reach the end after a lengthy binge!


----------



## Siskin

MollySmith said:


> Guilty too. I read The Cazalet Chronicles and was so disappointed to reach the end after a lengthy binge!


I know, I was quite bereft when I got to the end


----------



## Cully

I think we all feel a bit like that when we come to the end of something we are enjoying. Books, films, TV series all have me thinking noooooooo!
Come to think of it, so does the last Fererro Roche, sigh!
I wonder what other 'lasts' have us all longing for more.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> I think we all feel a bit like that when we come to the end of something we are enjoying. Books, films, TV series all have me thinking noooooooo!
> Come to think of it, so does the last Fererro Roche, sigh!
> I wonder what other 'lasts' have us all longing for more.


I am a terror when it comes to Jaffa Cakes, open a pack and I just have to finish it. Really bad with batternberg and bakewell tart, or even just a plain lump of marzipan too.
I'd eat a whole pack of bourbon cream biscuits if I could, but never managed that, always felt icky before finishing a pack.


----------



## Cully

Certain biscuit crumbs have me foraging in my cleavage for lost bits.
Sorry.............over sharing:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Dave S

Cully said:


> Certain biscuit crumbs have me foraging in my cleavage for lost bits.
> Sorry.............over sharing:Shamefullyembarrased


Messy eater or wishful thinking?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cully said:


> Certain biscuit crumbs have me foraging in my cleavage for lost bits.
> Sorry.............over sharing:Shamefullyembarrased


 me too!


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> Certain biscuit crumbs have me foraging in my cleavage for lost bits.
> Sorry.............over sharing:Shamefullyembarrased


I was terribly pleased to find a crumb of Lotus Biscoffi in my bra last week.


----------



## Happy Paws2

MollySmith said:


> I was terribly pleased to find a crumb of Lotus Biscoffi in my bra last week.


----------



## Cully

Dave S said:


> Messy eater or wishful thinking?


 Probably both.


----------



## Calvine

Am sure this has been posted before (probably by me as it irritates me SO much): totally detest the Domino's pizza commercial where the guys are all yodelling. It really would not encourage me to buy one!


----------



## Calvine

Jaf said:


> Race is "*****". Really?!


Attitudes change - '*****' was perfectly acceptable some years back to describe someone with black African heritage, and considered more ''polite'' than calling someone black. ''Coloured'' is now not acceptable, although ''person of colour'' is. Sometimes you think that whatever you say will be wrong.


----------



## Kaily

Sat nav taking me down a no entry road whist lost yesterday. Awaiting the fine I can ill afford.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> Sat nav taking me down a no entry road whist lost yesterday. Awaiting the fine I can ill afford.


Didn't you see the signs?


----------



## Kaily

No I was so lost and muddled by then. It was a sharp right turn I don't know how I missed them. I am always so careful. It was near to Central London, very difficult with LTN's, no entries, no right turn, only buses, multiple yellow boxes. Only for the brave.


----------



## Lurcherlad

With any luck the camera wasn’t working


----------



## Cully

A certain popular video app where if watching on TV when it comes to an advert returns to the beginning of the video. Grrr!!
AND
Phone so slow it takes 20 mins to write this post, then screen goes blank so have to restart. Double Grrr!!


----------



## Huiyaming

My petty thing (as a driver for work) is when I am travelling on a 60mph road and someone pulls out and travels around 30 or 40. I don't rage but when I am stuck behind them I wonder what made then think the safe distance was right... lol!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Huiyaming said:


> My petty thing (as a driver for work) is when I am travelling on a 60mph road and someone pulls out and travels around 30 or 40. I don't rage but when I am stuck behind them I wonder what made then think the safe distance was right... lol!


Especially when the road is clear behind you so they would have had lots of time to pull out safely


----------



## Dick Tracy

God! My list would be endless, where would you like me to start? And should these irritations be animal related?

Here's a couple one involving animals, the other life in general.

Idiotic people who do something stupid then look to claim compensation from whoever then can when they hurt themselves.

Dog walkers who pick up their animal waste then hang it in a tree. Do they really think it's decorative?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Community football managers and the players’ parents who need “refereeing” by club officials because games between the two teams (unfortunately in the same league) usually end up with the adults having petty arguments and hurling abuse at each other 

Before the game, the kids will stand together on the centre circle for a minute’s silence to honour the war dead … maybe that will focus the adults’ minds on the fact that football is meant to be an enjoyable sport (especially for the kids) and, win or lose … nobody dies.


----------



## Dick Tracy

Another hate.
Owners who claim to have their dog spaded,
Poor dog, what did they do?


----------



## catz4m8z

Dick Tracy said:


> Another hate.
> Owners who claim to have their dog spaded,
> Poor dog, what did they do?


Maybe they mean they've given the dog a spade and taught it to bury its poop? Very clever!:Woot

Rubbish day today so I had to get Hannah to drop something she grabbed from an open bin bag....an entire block of cheese! Who throws out an entire block of cheese?? What a waste....it wasnt even manky (even if it was you can just cut off the mouldy bits and eat the rest).
It really does bug me when I see perfectly good food being thrown out.


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> Maybe they mean they've given the dog a spade and taught it to bury its poop? Very clever!:Woot
> 
> Rubbish day today so I had to get Hannah to drop something she grabbed from an open bin bag....an entire block of cheese! Who throws out an entire block of cheese?? What a waste....it wasnt even manky (even if it was you can just cut off the mouldy bits and eat the rest).
> It really does bug me when I see perfectly good food being thrown out.


Throwing away cheese!!!:Woot
Unless of course if it's one of those bland tasteless ones, in which case that's ok


----------



## Siskin

Chucked cheese:Jawdrop. Sacrilege


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Maybe they mean they've given the dog a spade and taught it to bury its poop? Very clever!:Woot
> 
> Rubbish day today so I had to get Hannah to drop something she grabbed from an open bin bag....an entire block of cheese! Who throws out an entire block of cheese?? What a waste....it wasnt even manky (even if it was you can just cut off the mouldy bits and eat the rest).
> It really does bug me when I see perfectly good food being thrown out.


I've cut a bit of mould off cheese in the past and eaten the good bit too … still alive at 61 

However, the mould could be extremely toxic to dogs (and other animals?) so leaving it out like that is not very considerate of that person.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> However, the mould could be extremely toxic to dogs (and other animals?) so leaving it out like that is not very considerate of that person.


Majority of the houses round here open directly onto the street so there are no bins and everybody has to just put rubbish bags out.....which then means the cats and foxes have a lovely al fresco dining experience the night before rubbish day and my morning walk consists of me dragging the dogs past all the rubbish strewn pavements.
Dogs are very canny now though and if they come across a cat with its head in a bin bag they always rush forward, ignore the cat and try to see what tasty stuff its found instead!LOL:Hilarious
(Im in love with one cat I see every Thursday morning....always has its head in a binbag with a big chubby bottom at the other end. Its such a tubby ginger cat it looks like a cross between Garfield and Bagpuss!!LOL).


----------



## Calvine

Dick Tracy said:


> Owners who claim to have their dog spaded,


 And ''nurtured'' or ''newted''.


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> Community football managers and the players' parents who need "refereeing" by club officials because games between the two teams (unfortunately in the same league) usually end up with the adults having petty arguments and hurling abuse at each other
> 
> Before the game, the kids will stand together on the centre circle for a minute's silence to honour the war dead … maybe that will focus the adults' minds on the fact that football is meant to be an enjoyable sport (especially for the kids) and, win or lose … nobody dies.


The noisy parents at kids football matches . no such thing as a quiet Sunday here with football at the school and our local park up the road .


----------



## Dick Tracy

This is a reply to lurcherlad me too,. Alexander Fleming wouldn't have sniffed at it I guess.
I thought I had quoted you but looks like I bodged it up


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dick Tracy said:


> This is a reply to lurcherlad me too,. Alexander Fleming wouldn't have sniffed at it I guess.
> I thought I had quoted you but looks like I bodged it up


I don't think all moulds are the same though - not worth the risk imo


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> I don't think all moulds are the same though - not worth the risk imo


No I don't think they are as when Eevee and Stan poisoned themselves the other year the vet did ask if they had raided food from a bin as mouldy food could have caused the poisoning..they hadn't they are a bit too little to reach the bins as well!


----------



## Calvine

Dick Tracy said:


> Do they really think it's decorative?


I know: like they are decorating some sort of Pagan tree for some bizarre festival.


----------



## MollySmith

Sacked a client today. She was petty and I was annoyed, I'm less so now having established she'd done the rounds and tried to cut corners with others but a bit annoyed at myself for missing the warning signs. In all I'll lose about £250


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> Sacked a client today. She was petty and I was annoyed, I'm less so now having established she'd done the rounds and tried to cut corners with others but a bit annoyed at myself for missing the warning signs. In all I'll lose about £250


Good riddance


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Good riddance


Yes I feel it is but it's not very pleasant feeling. I think a few years ago, I would have tried again but perhaps the good thing is seeing how I've grown and the business too.


----------



## ECT

MollySmith said:


> Sacked a client today. She was petty and I was annoyed, I'm less so now having established she'd done the rounds and tried to cut corners with others but a bit annoyed at myself for missing the warning signs. In all I'll lose about £250


I know that feeling! I've had a few like that. You'll make it back with new client that doesn't stress you out. Exit the bad, enter the good


----------



## Happy Paws2

Really petty I know, but Xmas why! what's wrong with saying Christmas.


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Paws2 said:


> Really petty I know, but Xmas why! what's wrong with saying Christmas.


That and Santa.. it is Father Christmas here.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lullabydream said:


> That and Santa.. it is Father Christmas here.


Yes that's another one that gets me mad.:Banghead

Why we have to americanise everything I don't know  what wrong with good old English.


----------



## Jaf

Papa Noel in Spain. But not nearly as important as the three Kings on the 6th January.


----------



## lorilu

The new Jeep 4x4. I really don't know why, but I find it the ugliest car I've ever seen and they are everywhere around here. UGH! The other day I had one in front of me, one behind me and when I came to the intersection, there was one at every cross street! lol. It felt like some weird Twilight Zone encounter.

I wish I could stop noticing the darn things. They are so hideous. But it's just a car for crying out loud. Obviously a symptom of a deeper problem ha


----------



## Siskin

Is your internet behaving itself now @lorilu, you seem to be back posting more often again. Nice to see you again


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> Is your internet behaving itself now @lorilu, you seem to be back posting more often again. Nice to see you again


No, I have to use Edge to access this forum. I hate Edge and hate the ads, so I stay away as long as I can stand it and then pop in for an hour or two. 

I can't seem to find any way to put an ad block on Edge. I've tried but all of them seem suspect to me. The instructions don't follow, and/or the language is obviously a translation.


----------



## margy

Last Christmas we discovered a lovely liqueur called Rum Chatta, it's a bit like Baileys though much nicer in my opinion. Morrisons were selling it for £11. I was so looking forward to getting it again this year but they've stopped selling it. I don't know why because it flew of the shelf as soon as they were being filled. It is for sale online but is more expensive.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> Really petty I know, but Xmas why! what's wrong with saying Christmas.


I agree, hate Xmas. To me it's a Christian Festival and that's how we celebrate it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> The new Jeep 4x4. I really don't know why, but I find it the ugliest car I've ever seen and they are everywhere around here. UGH! The other day I had one in front of me, one behind me and when I came to the intersection, there was one at every cross street! lol. It felt like some weird Twilight Zone encounter.
> 
> I wish I could stop noticing the darn things. They are so hideous. But it's just a car for crying out loud. Obviously a symptom of a deeper problem ha


I think this about Teslas.

Given their astronomical price and the fact they are a so called revolution … they are the most boring car to look at with no style imo.


----------



## Boxer123

I’m not a fan of Adele’s music but somehow have her new song in my head. Worse still I’ve been worrbling it all afternoon the boxers are not impressed. 

My second irritation my neighbour has a visitor who has a small dog. Out in the garden earlier it immediately runs at the fence barking. So I have to take boxers in which is fine. Later I take them out for a wee and instantly they come out again barking so in we go. All the while I’m singing Adele.


----------



## MollySmith

I have the Autoglass advert jingle in my head.


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> I have the Autoglass advert jingle in my head.


It's so annoying isn't it, I just woke up singing Adele.


----------



## Sandysmum

Why do shops put sticky price labels on the inside of things instead of underneath. I bought a dog bowl yesterday, I saw the huge sticker but thought it would peel off. It hasn't, I'm still trying to get the sticky residue off.☹


----------



## Happy Paws2

They have taken Home and Away off until the New Year, it's the only soap I watch. Not happy :Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad

jetsmum said:


> Why do shops put sticky price labels on the inside of things instead of underneath. I bought a dog bowl yesterday, I saw the huge sticker but thought it would peel off. It hasn't, I'm still trying to get the sticky residue off.☹


I saw a guy use mayonnaise to remove old sticky from a upvc window the other day.

He smeared it on, left it a while then scraped it off.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> I saw a guy use mayonnaise to remove old sticky from a upvc window the other day.
> 
> He smeared it on, left it a while then scraped it off.


Mayo, the new WD40


----------



## Happy Paws2

Windows ...

Put my Laptop on this morning and Windows 11 need a update and restart, took it nearly 40 minutes :Banghead


----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> I think this about Teslas.
> 
> Given their astronomical price and the fact they are a so called revolution … they are the most boring car to look at with no style imo.


Personally I think it's because they are missing the air intake grill, so the front end is devoid of the 'face' effect you get on other cars.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Why does anything to do with Christmas that has dried fruit in have to have candied peel in. 

I used to make everything myself peel free now it's become to much for me, so we'll just have to do with out, I might buy one box of mince pies just for me as I can just about put up with a small amount of the stuff but OH can't eat it at all.


----------



## MilleD

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why does anything to do with Christmas that has dried fruit in have to have candied peel in.
> 
> I used to make everything myself peel free now it's become to much for me, so we'll just have to do with out, I might buy one box of mince pies just for me as I can just about put up with a small amount of the stuff but OH can't eat it at all.


There must be some peel free ones out there?

I have a friend who detests peel - I'll see if I can ask her


----------



## Happy Paws2

MilleD said:


> There must be some peel free ones out there?
> 
> I have a friend who detests peel - I'll see if I can ask her


Thank you...
I've looked at them and I've never found one yet.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> They have taken Home and Away off until the New Year, it's the only soap I watch. Not happy :Arghh


I know and Neighbours stops soon  Its off for 6 weeks and I cant wait that long to know if Tane dies 



Happy Paws2 said:


> Windows ...
> 
> Put my Laptop on this morning and Windows 11 need a update and restart, took it nearly 40 minutes :Banghead


There's a Windows 11? I hate it when it changes.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> I know and Neighbours stops soon  *Its off for 6 weeks and I cant wait that long to know if Tane dies*
> 
> *I know what a place to leave it*
> 
> There's a Windows 11? I hate it when it changes.


Yes there is. I didn't what the update but OH put it on for me and I don't like it.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes there is. I didn't what the update but OH put it on for me and I don't like it.


Oh How annoying is that. !


----------



## kimthecat

Earworms ! After catching a bit of the princes and the press on the telly , I have Paul Anka's , Diana on a loop in my head.


----------



## Dave S

Can you believe how hard it is to phone and speak to someone from DWP about an alleged overpayment on my late mothers pension, and they want it back.
None of the numbers I called were helpful, many gave a recorded message which then cut you off, others, where I did manage to talk to someone referred mt to the gov.uk website or gave me a number I had already called without success.

I understood that women born before 1953 had pension payments in arrears, a fact bourne out by the gov.uk website, but DWP reckon that the payments are in advance.

So frustrating, if it has been overpaid I will send it back but I really need clarification, not annoyance and frustration.


----------



## lullabydream

Dave S said:


> Can you believe how hard it is to phone and speak to someone from DWP about an alleged overpayment on my late mothers pension, and they want it back.
> None of the numbers I called were helpful, many gave a recorded message which then cut you off, others, where I did manage to talk to someone referred mt to the gov.uk website or gave me a number I had already called without success.
> 
> I understood that women born before 1953 had pension payments in arrears, a fact bourne out by the gov.uk website, but DWP reckon that the payments are in advance.
> 
> So frustrating, if it has been overpaid I will send it back but I really need clarification, not annoyance and frustration.


I can believe how bad they are to get hold of, which is awful to be honest.

I hope you get the right person to talk to who helps and understands.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> Can you believe how hard it is to phone and speak to someone from DWP about an alleged overpayment on my late mothers pension, and they want it back.
> None of the numbers I called were helpful, many gave a recorded message which then cut you off, others, where I did manage to talk to someone referred mt to the gov.uk website or gave me a number I had already called without success.
> 
> I understood that women born before 1953 had pension payments in arrears, a fact bourne out by the gov.uk website, but DWP reckon that the payments are in advance.
> 
> So frustrating, if it has been overpaid I will send it back but I really need clarification, not annoyance and frustration.


I was born in 1951 and I'm pretty sure my first payment was in arrears. There are a lot of reports that DWP is a nightmare to deal with along with DVLA and HMRC


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Earworms ! After catching a bit of the princes and the press on the telly , I have *Paul Anka's , Diana on a loop in my head.*


Did you have to mention that, I've got it going round my head now.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> Did you have to mention that, I've got it going round my head now.


:Hilarious
Hope you haven't started me off now!:Woot


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> Did you have to mention that, I've got it going round my head now.


:Hilarious Sorry!


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> I think this about Teslas.
> 
> Given their astronomical price and the fact they are a so called revolution … they are the most boring car to look at with no style imo.


added to which Tesla invest in Bitcoin mining which takes up so much digital waste and CO2 that it's pointless buying them for environmental reasons 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-58572385


----------



## Siskin

I’ve had a bed on order and received an email at 4pm (note the time) that it will be delivered on Wednesday and that I needed to confirm if this is suitable within the next five hours.
Fine thought I and rang the phone number provided. It rang and rang and rang, no answerphone to leave a message. I checked the shop hours to find they close at 4pm on a Friday, so the email was sent was as everyone was leaving the office by the looks of things.
Tried answering the email but it was returned as address not found, in other words they don’t accept emails to the address given. I did wonder as the email was headed with the word Stream which is unusual
I have left a message on the answerphone of the the sales staff, but I shall have to phone tomorrow morning to see whether it will be delivered or not. Isn’t this ridiculous.
Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## catz4m8z

The aggravation of christmas shopping for relatives.:Shifty
All sorted my end...my mum gave me a list and I duly went on Amazon and ordered everything they wanted, job done!
But now apparently I am being awkward coz I cant think of anything for them to buy me. It has to be something they can find in their local shops (how do I know whats in their local shops!!?) as none of them shop online. Literally not one member of my family has ever bought anything online, they dont trust it!
What makes it super irritating is that I have their home address saved on my Amazon account because of the amount of times they've phoned up and asked me to buy something they can only get online.:Bored
:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> The aggravation of christmas shopping for relatives.:Shifty
> All sorted my end...my mum gave me a list and I duly went on Amazon and ordered everything they wanted, job done!
> But now apparently I am being awkward coz I cant think of anything for them to buy me. It has to be something they can find in their local shops (how do I know whats in their local shops!!?) as none of them shop online. Literally not one member of my family has ever bought anything online, they dont trust it!
> What makes it super irritating is that I have their home address saved on my Amazon account because of the amount of times they've phoned up and asked me to buy something they can only get online.:Bored
> :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


That is annoying, no wonder you're frustrated.
Someone we know is the same, he won't use Amazon himself because he thinks it's awful etc etc, then asks a friend to order stuff that he can't get locally.


----------



## Happy Paws2

You use Amazon a lot they have never let us down, Agros are good as well sometimes get thing delivered with in hours.


----------



## Sandysmum

Lurcherlad said:


> I saw a guy use mayonnaise to remove old sticky from a upvc window the other day.
> 
> He smeared it on, left it a while then scraped it off.[/QUOTE)


----------



## Sandysmum

That sounds bonkers, but if I had some I'd try it, but I haven't so I can't.


----------



## Lurcherlad

jetsmum said:


> That sounds bonkers, but if I had some I'd try it, but I haven't so I can't.


Anything oil based might work.

I've cleaned gloss paint from brushes with vegetable oil before (then washed them in hot, soapy water to remove the oil).


----------



## Siskin

jetsmum said:


> That sounds bonkers, but if I had some I'd try it, but I haven't so I can't.


Have you got any WD40? That seems to do everything


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bought a new hanging water feeder for the little garden birds yesterday.

Just filled it up and went out to hang it up …. dropped it and broke the plastic saucer but clean off! 

What a Klutz!!!! 

Think I can stick it to another plastic saucer …. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Bought a new hanging water feeder for the little garden birds yesterday.
> 
> Just filled it up and went out to hang it up …. dropped it and broke the plastic saucer but clean off!
> 
> What a Klutz!!!!
> 
> Think I can stick it to another plastic saucer …. Fingers crossed.


I don't bother with hanging things, I have a old frying pan on the garden table so there is lots of room for them and they can also have a bath, I've had eight Sparrows having a bath at the same time. I just scatter seed on it as well, it's close to the hedge as they have cover if they need it, as we sometimes see a Sparrow Hawk hanging around.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I get so many big birds in the garden, the little birds don’t get a look in so I thought I’d treat them to one of their own


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> Bought a new hanging water feeder for the little garden birds yesterday.
> 
> Just filled it up and went out to hang it up …. dropped it and broke the plastic saucer but clean off!
> 
> What a Klutz!!!!
> 
> Think I can stick it to another plastic saucer …. Fingers crossed.


 I didnt know you could get water feeders. I have a bird bath and the pigeons poo in it .


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> I didnt know you could get water feeders. I have a bird bath and the pigeons poo in it .











Got my one (similar to this one) at a garden centre, and was about £7.

I have a couple of large water trays, a small dish and 2 bird baths but they get dirty fast … the pigeons poop in them and the magpies dip their food in them 










I've Superglued a plastic plant saucer to the screw top that trickles the water out and hope it holds.

If a magpie tries to land on it, it's probably doomed… but it might cope with a Blue Tit or Robin 

Worth a try before buying another one.

I plan to create a bird bath in a shallow plant holder that can sit in the shallows of my fish pond. It has a filter and pump on it, so thinking that should keep it clean and it won't empty every bath time.

There is a cascade on the pond that is popular for small birds for bathing too.

I think they are all a bit pampered!


----------



## catz4m8z

I wish I got birds in my garden...they never seem interested though.


Today Im annoyed at my lack of hallway! I have one of those houses where the front room opens directly onto the street and you walk through the rooms to get to the back door. Really irritating in this cold weather when you want to try and keep heat in though.
I cant shut any doors coz of the dogs and door curtains only do so much. Also whenever someone sticks something through the letterbox they invariably wedge it in leaving a lovely gap in the door for the wind to come in. Also delivery people who want you to stand there with your door open and all the heat escaping whilst they verify their delivery? grrrrrrr...:Shifty


----------



## Calvine

Candied peel . . . that and marzipan . . . :Vomit


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> Candied peel . . . that and marzipan . . . :Vomit


Yum!
But not together!:Hilarious


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> Yum!
> But not together!:Hilarious


No! Can't really stand Christmas sweets - puddings, cakes, mince pies, none of that. Saw a drink advertised: 'figgy pudding gin''. No idea about that except that it's £36 a bottle. :Jawdrop


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> Candied peel . . . that and marzipan . . . :Vomit


Same here. Don't like Christmas pud nor mince pies for that reason. Christmas cakes are usually too heavy and full of peel too, much prefer a light fruit cake


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'd like to know who the idiot at the BBC is who thinks it's good idea to slit MasterChef into 2 parts and put a EastEnders in the middle


----------



## catz4m8z

Well, this afternoon is going well.:Shifty


I go to put a load of washing on and manage to lose the cap off my essential oil bottle down the back of the machine drawer, then I go out to the garden to clean up some poop, slip on the astroturf and do a comedy pratfall right on my back (luckily after Ive picked up the poop!).
They say things come in threes.....Im really hoping that number three isnt the washing machine exploding coz Ive just crossed my fingers, started the washing and hoped the cap doesnt accidently interfere with the self destruct button.:Wideyed


----------



## Happy Paws2




----------



## £54etgfb6

A petty thing annoying me today (and most days lately) is that all of the universities in Scotland conduct their medicine interviews around the same time. I know it benefits most people as it gets them out of the way quickly but I have anxiety and having multiple interviews in such a short space of time has triggered a Crohn's flare-up and my stomach muscles won't stop spasming! I can't sit still which is causing issues with my revision *for* the interviews- which then increases my anxiety and voila! A cycle has begun. Having physical health issues is such a drag. Sometimes I wish I could place a pause on it.


----------



## SbanR

bmr10 said:


> A petty thing annoying me today (and most days lately) is that all of the universities in Scotland conduct their medicine interviews around the same time. I know it benefits most people as it gets them out of the way quickly but I have anxiety and having multiple interviews in such a short space of time has triggered a Crohn's flare-up and my stomach muscles won't stop spasming! I can't sit still which is causing issues with my revision *for* the interviews- which then increases my anxiety and voila! A cycle has begun. Having physical health issues is such a drag. Sometimes I wish I could place a pause on it.


I'm sorry to read this. ((Hugs))


----------



## £54etgfb6

SbanR said:


> I'm sorry to read this. ((Hugs))


Thank you. I know it's worth it in the end and that if I want to be a doctor I need to develop my ability to handle stress but it is frustrating when I have no control over my physical reactions. I've contacted my nurses so hopefully, they can provide some advice.


----------



## SusieRainbow

It might be petty to some but my TV's not working - AT ALL! 
Bang goes my afternoon visit to Classic Corrie , I can't believe no TV for the rest of the day!


----------



## Magyarmum

I've been waiting for the delivery of a parcel which was despatched from the supplier in Budapest on 25th November - a week ago! I'm surprised the courier they use is still in business because it's the most inefficient company I've ever come across. My parcel has been out three time for delivery and I'm still waiting for it. 

It's supposedly going to be delivered this evening, but that's something I'll only believe after it's happened. I looked at the tracker to find their delivery van only left the depot at 9.30 am this morning loaded with 102 deliveries, mine being the last one. It's now 13.51 and he still has 70 deliveries to do before me! I could be wrong but just can't see me getting my parcel today. 

Maybe tomorrow and 5th time lucky?


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> It might be petty to some but my TV's not working - AT ALL!
> Bang goes my afternoon visit to Classic Corrie , I can't believe no TV for the rest of the day!


I think I'd be lost without getting my fix of classic TV game shows in the evening, so you have my sympathy.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> I think I'd be lost without getting my fix of classic TV game shows in the evening, so you have my sympathy.


WE have TV back!


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> WE have TV back!


Woop woop.  :Woot


----------



## SbanR

SusieRainbow said:


> WE have TV back!


Phew!! *Wipes brow*


----------



## Happy Paws2

Virgin Media now has a few cannels back but most are still off.


----------



## SusieRainbow

SbanR said:


> Phew!! *Wipes brow*


It went off again -(ITV3) but I watched it on my lap top on ITVhub.


----------



## Dave S

Amazon Prime Van drivers.

3 drivers park their company van overnight in a small close of garages and businesses. One blocks 3 garages so you cannot get anything in or out, another parks across the footpath, on a corner on double yellow lines whilst the third park correctly.
Now the drivers have been asked not to park like that, especially blocking garages but they ignore any requests. One garage occupier could not get his car in the other night which could void his insurance. if it was stolen. He actually works for Amazon, he called the office and they were not interested!

Now it seems that when they drive the one away from the garages, they park another in its place.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Amazon Prime Van drivers.
> 
> 3 drivers park their company van overnight in a small close of garages and businesses. One blocks 3 garages so you cannot get anything in or out, another parks across the footpath, on a corner on double yellow lines whilst the third park correctly.
> Now the drivers have been asked not to park like that, especially blocking garages but they ignore any requests. One garage occupier could not get his car in the other night which could void his insurance. if it was stolen. He actually works for Amazon, he called the office and they were not interested!
> 
> Now it seems that when they drive the one away from the garages, they park another in its place.


Could someone erect some "official" signs stating the area is monitored, illegally parked vehicles will be clamped with a hefty release fee?

Might discourage them.


----------



## kimthecat

bmr10 said:


> A petty thing annoying me today (and most days lately) is that all of the universities in Scotland conduct their medicine interviews around the same time. I know it benefits most people as it gets them out of the way quickly but I have anxiety and having multiple interviews in such a short space of time has triggered a Crohn's flare-up and my stomach muscles won't stop spasming! I can't sit still which is causing issues with my revision *for* the interviews- which then increases my anxiety and voila! A cycle has begun. Having physical health issues is such a drag. Sometimes I wish I could place a pause on it.


 Sorry to hear this. I can imagine how painful Crohns must be,


----------



## Cully

The two middle aged male morons who decided not to walk to the main exit in Tescos, but try to go through one of the closed fire doors instead.
They actually looked startled when the attempt triggered an alarm and security guards ran towards them.
How can you mistake a barred door with FIRE EXIT on it for anything else??


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cully said:


> The two middle aged male morons who decided not to walk to the main exit in Tescos, but try to go through one of the closed fire doors instead.
> They actually looked startled when the attempt triggered an alarm and security guards ran towards them.
> How can you mistake a barred door with FIRE EXIT on it for anything else??


Maybe they were the decoy and their mates were busy shoplifting?

Nothing surprises me tbh


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> The two middle aged male morons who decided not to walk to the main exit in Tescos, but try to go through one of the closed fire doors instead.
> They actually looked startled when the attempt triggered an alarm and security guards ran towards them.
> How can you mistake a barred door with FIRE EXIT on it for anything else??


That's men for you


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm tearing my hair out trying to get some pics downloaded to my laptop from my phone, I've googled instructions and tried everything but nothing happens. Obviously I'm doing something wrong but can't find out what and I've got pics of my new dog that I want to put up but can't.


----------



## Cully

jetsmum said:


> I'm tearing my hair out trying to get some pics downloaded to my laptop from my phone, I've googled instructions and tried everything but nothing happens. Obviously I'm doing something wrong but can't find out what and I've got pics of my new dog that I want to put up but can't.


Have you tried emailing the photos to yourself from your phone to laptop? I have to do that sometimes when my phone is being uncooperative.


----------



## lorilu

I have a sensory intolerance disorder that gets worse and worse as I age. My sense of smell is a nightmare, it affects my quality of life constantly. Noise severely affects me too (I have to cover my ears to flush the toilet in the 1st floor ladies' room for example, usually I go to the one in the basement even though it isn't as convenient) but all my senses are affected.

Now this sensory thing seems to have seeped into a new venue, terms of speech. Little verbal ticks people get, you know how everyone in the 70s would say "like" before every sentence and stuff like that.

Lately it seems like there are so many of these One of them is "Gotcha". Gawd that drives me crazy. Apparently it's an expression of either understanding or agreement but my gosh, the way it's used. I kid you not, the other day, in the span of 5 minutes on a phone call my boss said "gotcha" 30 times. yes, I counted, because it was getting so annoying by the 5th time I thought I'd see how far she went. If I'd been the other speaker I would have wanted to say "good grief will you shut the * up and let me talk!"

Now I hear it everywhere, and every time someone says it in the course of a conversation with me (this is all work related I mean) I am now so sensitized to this "gothca" I cringe every time someone says it to me and everyone is saying it to me lol.

The other, lately, is "thank you _so_ much". Seriously, not every thing is so wonderful that it has to be "thank you SO much". A simple 'thank you' is sufficient.

But that "gotcha" thing, it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> Now this sensory thing seems to have seeped into a new venue, terms of speech. Little verbal ticks people get, you know how everyone in the 70s would say "like" before every sentence and stuff like that.


ugh....like. nails. on. a. blackboard.:Nailbiting
My mother does this constantly and I cringe through every phone conversation. Not only does she do it several times throughout a sentence but repeats it too! So, "and then she's like, she's like, she's like......"
I swear I can feel my soul shrivel up and die a little bit everytime.:Shifty
(TBH Im not that great with sensory stuff either!:Shy Cant stand loud noises, the smell of perfume/aftershave makes me feel sick and I dont like supermarkets coz they are usually too bright with too much going on).

'i heard the rats in the ceiling again last night....'

which I think sounds like an awesome first line of a horror novel!:Woot Not so great in real life though. Especially when you have a teeny ginger dog acting like a total jobsworth and barking like a loon because he thinks that will deter ceiling rats.
hint- it wont.:Shifty


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> ugh....like. nails. on. a. blackboard.:Nailbiting
> My mother does this constantly and I cringe through every phone conversation. Not only does she do it several times throughout a sentence but repeats it too! So, "and then she's like, she's like, she's like......"
> I swear I can feel my soul shrivel up and die a little bit everytime.:Shifty
> (TBH Im not that great with sensory stuff either!:Shy Cant stand loud noises, the smell of perfume/aftershave makes me feel sick and I dont like supermarkets coz they are usually too bright with too much going on).


It's nice to be understood thanks x


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> Have you tried emailing the photos to yourself from your phone to laptop? I have to do that sometimes when my phone is being uncooperative.


I aways do that, it's the easiest way.


----------



## Cully

We've got an elderly man living opposite who has just put Christmas lights in his window. They go through a sequence of flashing at increasing speed, so by the time it gets to the final sequence it's almost like watching strobe lights. Then it all starts again GRRR! It really hurts my eyes and I have to close the curtains as soon as he switches them on. Good job I'm not epileptic.


----------



## £54etgfb6

catz4m8z said:


> ugh....like. nails. on. a. blackboard.:Nailbiting
> My mother does this constantly and I cringe through every phone conversation. Not only does she do it several times throughout a sentence but repeats it too! So, "and then she's like, she's like, she's like......"
> I swear I can feel my soul shrivel up and die a little bit everytime.:Shifty
> (TBH Im not that great with sensory stuff either!:Shy Cant stand loud noises, the smell of perfume/aftershave makes me feel sick and I dont like supermarkets coz they are usually too bright with too much going on).
> 
> 'i heard the rats in the ceiling again last night....'
> 
> which I think sounds like an awesome first line of a horror novel!:Woot Not so great in real life though. Especially when you have a teeny ginger dog acting like a total jobsworth and barking like a loon because he thinks that will deter ceiling rats.
> hint- it wont.:Shifty


oh nooooo I say like all the time  Apologies! I've heard it's a stereotype of low intelligence but I think it's just my anxiety as I can't pause for thought in conversation and instead fill spaces with words such as "like" or "yeah so". I am also very bad for saying a word once and it becoming a _thing_ for weeks or months. Sometimes it feels like a compulsion and I feel uncomfortable unless I get to say a specific phrase- it annoys everyone including myself!

I had a colleague at work who told me, in a very passive aggressive manner, that my use of "okay dokay" was excessive. Personally, I get annoyed by people breathing through their mouth or making mouth sounds but I never tell anyone off for it. I also don't really like people saying "you're welcome" and much prefer "no problem" but I keep that to myself too. I told them it's just a habit but they were incredibly rude and passive aggressive so I just let them know that that's how I speak and probably always will.

That's my petty annoyance- passive aggressiveness! If you have an issue with me be direct otherwise I'm ignoring it.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> We've got an elderly man living opposite who has just put Christmas lights in his window. They go through a sequence of flashing at increasing speed, so by the time it gets to the final sequence it's almost like watching strobe lights. Then it all starts again GRRR! It really hurts my eyes and I have to close the curtains as soon as he switches them on. Good job I'm not epileptic.


A friend I sometimes visit has lights like that. I have to look away as I would have a headache otherwise.


----------



## Siskin

SbanR said:


> A friend I sometimes visit has lights like that. I have to look away as I would have a headache otherwise.


We have a decoration with lights that does similar. I prefer it if it's just on, OH likes all the flashy things, so there's usually an argument, but as I'm the one that usually switches it on I control what it does


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> We've got an elderly man living opposite who has just put Christmas lights in his window. They go through a sequence of flashing at increasing speed, so by the time it gets to the final sequence it's almost like watching strobe lights. Then it all starts again GRRR! It really hurts my eyes and I have to close the curtains as soon as he switches them on. Good job I'm not epileptic.


You have my full sympathy. I had a neighbor like that once. She would put the obnoxious lights out, all down along her long driveway in November and not take them down until February. So I lost the use of my porch for all those months. Then one time the guy who plowed her driveway plowed them all into a pile and she never replaced them thank goodness.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> We've got an elderly man living opposite who has just put Christmas lights in his window. They go through a sequence of flashing at increasing speed, so by the time it gets to the final sequence it's almost like watching strobe lights. Then it all starts again GRRR! It really hurts my eyes and I have to close the curtains as soon as he switches them on. Good job I'm not epileptic.


Same here, a neighbour over the road and a few houses up has flashing lights but where my chair is I can see the bl**dy things and as soon as they are switched on I have to draw the curtains, and my next door neighbour has them as well and they reflect on the widows opposite and that's just as bad.:Banghead


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> We've got an elderly man living opposite who has just put Christmas lights in his window. They go through a sequence of flashing at increasing speed, so by the time it gets to the final sequence it's almost like watching strobe lights. Then it all starts again GRRR! It really hurts my eyes and I have to close the curtains as soon as he switches them on. Good job I'm not epileptic.


I feel for you. The neighbour across the road usually has strobing icicles and because of where I sit I think they caused me migraines for the past few years. I can't shut them out because with our tree and lights, the curtains and blinds can't close.

All my tree lights are static. If it was left to OH he would just turn them on and leave them to run varies sequences, it's me who has to put them on static. Although 8/10 times I put the lights on!


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> A friend I sometimes visit has lights like that. I have to look away as I would have a headache otherwise.


Ouch! Is she friend enough to turn them off if you explained how they affect you? Or maybe wear a huge pair of wrap around dark glasses and hope she takes the hint.


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> Ouch! Is she friend enough to turn them off if you explained how they affect you? Or maybe wear a huge pair of wrap around dark glasses and hope she takes the hint.


I don't stop that long and I don't want to be a wet blanket while there. Simple enough to turn slightly away from it


----------



## Dave S

I really don't want to be known as an "Old age moaner" but;

Just been to our local Tesco Extra for shopping. We are fast approaching the busiest time of year where you can shop all day and most of the night, so what have they done?
At the front of the shop there was a long line of check-outs and a smaller section where you check out from your own scanner.
Now there are about 8 check outs with employees scanning etc, and 2 big sections for you to do it yourself, unload, scan and pack and pay. BUT, half only take card and half only take cash. Plus also the original check out from self scan.
There have been so many complaints about this new change especially as I, like many, many others are "old school" and do not want/need/use these things, knowing my luck I would be there hours scanning everything twice etc.
All done, presumably to save on staff numbers as it certainly wont save customer time.

Shall have to start going to Sainsbury's now.


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> It's nice to be understood thanks x


I can empathise you and @catz4m8z especially the 'like' thing. I remember when I was commuting to work and I would hear people on the train using 'like' in the way you have described often. It's very nails on black board to me too. Sniffing (my late nan had a habit of this), eating noises, music beats... common things but can, at times make me distressed unless I move away. I have spent a small fortune on Bose Sleepbuds for night and they've been life changing. I can actually sleep which helps a lot as often it depends on how tired I am. The television can be too much noise and light, and certain smells can set off migraines. I go through cycles with washing powder but we've had an Ecco Egg for the last year and thankfully I'm okay. But I pulled out a jumper from the drawer that I must have washed with powder over a year ago and I couldn't wear it!

Massive hugs to you both, it's not an easy thing to live with.


----------



## kimthecat

lorilu said:


> I have a sensory intolerance disorder that gets worse and worse as I age. My sense of smell is a nightmare, it affects my quality of life constantly. Noise severely affects me too (I have to cover my ears to flush the toilet in the 1st floor ladies' room for example, usually I go to the one in the basement even though it isn't as convenient) but all my senses are affected.
> 
> Now this sensory thing seems to have seeped into a new venue, terms of speech. Little verbal ticks people get, you know how everyone in the 70s would say "like" before every sentence and stuff like that.
> 
> Lately it seems like there are so many of these One of them is "Gotcha". Gawd that drives me crazy. Apparently it's an expression of either understanding or agreement but my gosh, the way it's used. I kid you not, the other day, in the span of 5 minutes on a phone call my boss said "gotcha" 30 times. yes, I counted, because it was getting so annoying by the 5th time I thought I'd see how far she went. If I'd been the other speaker I would have wanted to say "good grief will you shut the * up and let me talk!"
> 
> Now I hear it everywhere, and every time someone says it in the course of a conversation with me (this is all work related I mean) I am now so sensitized to this "gothca" I cringe every time someone says it to me and everyone is saying it to me lol.
> 
> The other, lately, is "thank you _so_ much". Seriously, not every thing is so wonderful that it has to be "thank you SO much". A simple 'thank you' is sufficient.
> 
> But that "gotcha" thing, it makes my skin crawl.


I find "Innit" at the end of sentences annoying , Yet for some reason Ive been saying it lately .


----------



## Sandysmum

Thanks Cully and Susie Rainbow, tried it but it didn't work. So I called in the big guns and got an expert in, and it was a problem with my lappy and phone not being in sync properly or something like that. Hopefully it should be all sorted out now.


----------



## lorilu

I have this irritating issue, I think it stems from my sensory problems, but there are certain songs, or types of songs that will get stuck in my head. I know everyone has that from time to time, but this is really a problem for me. So I have to set my alarm clock radio station to a station that plays music I don't know or recognize. The reception isn't good where I live so can't always find such a station. 

Lately it's been on some Christian music station, so when the alarm goes off in the morning I'm hearing something like "grateful for another day" or other inspiring music, but nothing that will stick because I don't know the music. Except they've now started playing Christmas music, and not hymns, just jingly junk. Songs rather than music. UGH. So now I'm walking around all day with annoying jingly songs in my head. I won't list them here, lest anyone else have this same problem.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> So now I'm walking around all day with annoying jingly songs in my head.


Christmas has to be the worst time for those type of songs, doesnt it? I usually get just one line of a song stuck in my head on repeat and if Im stressed it turns into a weird self soothing thing to keep repeating it in my head.....which sucks if its something you dont like!
I cant do background noise though. My family has radios and tvs on in pretty much every room of their house but it drives me bananas to have all this stuff my brain is trying to listen to at once. The only thing I dont find distracting is those natural sounds you get to help you sleep like rain or waves.

Just imagine having to work in retail this time of year.... 8 hrs of constant christmas tunes!!!?:Wacky


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Christmas has to be the worst time for those type of songs, doesnt it? I usually get just one line of a song stuck in my head on repeat and if Im stressed it turns into a weird self soothing thing to keep repeating it in my head.....which sucks if its something you dont like!
> I cant do background noise though. My family has radios and tvs on in pretty much every room of their house but it drives me bananas to have all this stuff my brain is trying to listen to at once. The only thing I dont find distracting is those natural sounds you get to help you sleep like rain or waves.
> 
> Just imagine having to work in retail this time of year.... 8 hrs of constant christmas tunes!!!?:Wacky


I am exactly the same with all you said. Including the one line thing, which just makes it worse lol. And I did work retail in my early 20s. It was annoying even then, but my issues were not as severe as they are now, 40 years later. Oh gosh, I worked in a departments store, women's accessories, and when they contracted with Danskin, they brought in this whole display thing, and had an loop tape running all the time, of Olivia Newton John, 'Let's get Physical.' 8 hours a day of it. lol.


----------



## MollySmith

Oh me too @lorilu - tv ads. There are three in my head and I shan't say in case of infection. Driving me insane.


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> Christmas has to be the worst time for those type of songs, doesnt it? I usually get just one line of a song stuck in my head on repeat and if Im stressed it turns into a weird self soothing thing to keep repeating it in my head.....which sucks if its something you dont like!
> I cant do background noise though. My family has radios and tvs on in pretty much every room of their house but it drives me bananas to have all this stuff my brain is trying to listen to at once. The only thing I dont find distracting is those natural sounds you get to help you sleep like rain or waves.
> 
> Just imagine having to work in retail this time of year.... 8 hrs of constant christmas tunes!!!?:Wacky


me too ,the one line thing. I sometimes have trouble with waves as I hear sounds. My kitchen appliances have music in the humming noises (the fridge in particular and I have to leave the room when the dishwasher starts thumping!) but that I think is related to synaesthesia which I know I have.


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> me too ,the one line thing. I sometimes have trouble with waves as I hear sounds. My kitchen appliances have music in the humming noises (the fridge in particular and I have to leave the room when the dishwasher starts thumping!) but that I think is related to synaesthesia which I know I have.


Oh gosh, yes. My old washing machine had this rhythm too it I couldn't bear. It would resound for hours after. I was so glad when it died. (it came with the house)

I'd never heard of synaesthesia! I've looked it up now. I am relived that at least I don't think I have that one. I have misophonia, hyperacusis, and hyperosmia. Along with sensitivity to certain types of lighting, and touch. In other words my sensory intolerance covers all the senses.


----------



## ForestWomble

I get the music thing as well, it doesn't even have to be something I've heard recently either, earlier this week, I had the theme tune to an audiobook I loved as a young child going round in my head for days, I haven't listened to the book or heard the tune for about 28 years! It's only a small amount that I remember too so it was driving me mad.

I'm the same with background noise @catz4m8z. 
If the radio or tv is on, don't try talking to me, or expect me to be able to read something or whatever, I can only deal with one thing at a time.
Too much noise at once makes me panicky and my brain can not separate the individual noises, it just becomes one big mess in my head and I feel I have to get away or I'll have a breakdown.


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> Oh gosh, yes. My old washing machine had this rhythm too it I couldn't bear. It would resound for hours after. I was so glad when it died. (it came with the house)
> 
> I'd never heard of synaesthesia! I've looked it up now. I am relived that at least I don't think I have that one. I have misophonia, hyperacusis, and hyperosmia. Along with sensitivity to certain types of lighting, and touch. In other words my sensory intolerance covers all the senses.


Oh no, that's awful - the washing machine. I have heard of misophonia but similarly as you with synaesthesia, knew very little about it. I imagine that must be very hard to live with along with hyperacusis, and hyperosmia?


----------



## MollySmith

Being old. 

I went to a Zoom/Twtch party with DJs last night and felt old and actually very very bored. Lots of little Zoom screens with people nodding to the music. I know needs must but I'm not sure an online disco works that well. I'm old and longing for old days when one could sway to goth tunes.


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> Oh no, that's awful - the washing machine. I have heard of misophonia but similarly as you with synaesthesia, knew very little about it. I imagine that must be very hard to live with along with hyperacusis, and hyperosmia?


Yes. My quality of life is very poor, though not many would understand why. And the smell thing keeps getting worse and worse. I am assaulted by smells all day long, it's the only word for it. I dread leaving my house.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Having made a special trip to the bank on Monday for change to use in the busy football club cafe, I discover on tipping it into the cash box this morning that they’d given me £40 worth of the old, non legal tender £1 coins! 

Fortunately, I was able to raid my DS’s change box while he slept to tide us over. Customers never have change.

I will be checking the bags at the counter in future, but you might expect to be able to rely on a bank


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Having made a special trip to the bank on Monday for change to use in the busy football club cafe, I discover on tipping it into the cash box this morning that they'd given me £40 worth of the old, non legal tender £1 coins!
> 
> Fortunately, I was able to raid my DS's change box while he slept to tide us over. Customers never have change.
> 
> I will be checking the bags at the counter in future, but you might expect to be able to rely on a bank


They have closed our local branch which was a five minute walk, so it's now a 10 minute walk to the bus stop a 20 minute bus ride to get to the nearest branch. OH had go take a cheque in first time his had to go there, there was one member of staff there and everything is automatic, no counter staff there at all.

So what we could do in about 20 minutes if we had to queue, now takes over an hour having to hang around for buses.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Having made a special trip to the bank on Monday for change to use in the busy football club cafe, I discover on tipping it into the cash box this morning that they'd given me £40 worth of the old, non legal tender £1 coins!
> 
> Fortunately, I was able to raid my DS's change box while he slept to tide us over. Customers never have change.
> 
> I will be checking the bags at the counter in future, but you might expect to be able to rely on a bank


I didn't even know that some aren't legal tender!!

Which ones? Oh blimey, just looked it up.................I may have a few of them


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> Having made a special trip to the bank on Monday for change to use in the busy football club cafe, I discover on tipping it into the cash box this morning that they'd given me £40 worth of the old, non legal tender £1 coins!
> 
> Fortunately, I was able to raid my DS's change box while he slept to tide us over. Customers never have change.
> 
> I will be checking the bags at the counter in future, but you might expect to be able to rely on a bank


Why are they storing them I thought those coins were removed from circulation. Banks round here encouraged people to take old pound coins into them and I assumed they would be melted down. So frustrating gosh.


----------



## Calvine

rona said:


> I didn't even know that some aren't legal tender!!


 Nor did I . . . when did that come in? Though actually, I think I remember they changed the trolley payment slots way back . . .a few years back. Amazed that banks would still be fobbing them off to the unsuspecting.


----------



## Linda Weasel

All our local banks have closed. There’s a mobile one comes occasionally (not mine) so the most useful thing is that the Post Office now does most banking services.


----------



## Arny

bmr10 said:


> Why are they storing them I thought those coins were removed from circulation. Banks round here encouraged people to take old pound coins into them and I assumed they would be melted down. So frustrating gosh.


Maybe someone had given them a load and the bank had handed them out by accident.
I help count collection boxes and you get them fairly regularly. The bank will still accept them to be paid into an account.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> Nor did I . . . when did that come in? Though actually, I think I remember they changed the trolley payment slots way back . . .a few years back. Amazed that banks would still be fobbing them off to the unsuspecting.


Don't worry … they'll be getting them back 

I can only assume someone brought them in and they got put into the wrong part of the cash drawer.


----------



## Cully

I can't seem to find tissues anywhere. I've looked at the online and local shops I use but no tissues to be found, apart from those small packs. 
I normally get the man size boxes as the regular ones are no good to me (hayfever), but even the small boxes are out of stock.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> I can't seem to find tissues anywhere. I've looked at the online and local shops I use but no tissues to be found, apart from those small packs.
> I normally get the man size boxes as the regular ones are no good to me (hayfever), but even the small boxes are out of stock.


Same issue, want to get some tissues and can't find any, I've resorted to having a toilet paper roll on my desk.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Up to now I haven't had any problem getting any from Sainsbury's, I'll find out tomorrow when I order if they are having a problem.

I do use loo rolls when I got a cold, it's much cheaper and you can flush it away.


----------



## Sandysmum

I've just spent about 5 mins trying to open a bottle of Benylin! I know that medicine bottles are supported to be child proof, but they're not. I wish they'd think about those of us with dexterity problems who don't have a child around to open it for them!


----------



## catz4m8z

Just got my electricity bill and Im shocked!! They hadnt sent me a bill for 2 months (so since I turned the heating on). During the summer I pay peanuts really as I dont use much and this was just over double...obviously coz of the heating.
I mean its not crazy or anything just I hate spending money on the 'boring' stuff like leccy, water or a roof over my head!:Shy


----------



## margy

jetsmum said:


> I've just spent about 5 mins trying to open a bottle of Benylin! I know that medicine bottles are supported to be child proof, but they're not. I wish they'd think about those of us with dexterity problems who don't have a child around to open it for them!


I know the feeling! I spent at least 10mins trying to open my carton of washing pods. I nearly tore my finger tips off. I had the scissors out ready to cut the thing open when finally I managed to get it to click open


----------



## Linda Weasel

margy said:


> I know the feeling! I spent at least 10mins trying to open my carton of washing pods. I nearly tore my finger tips off. I had the scissors out ready to cut the thing open when finally I managed to get it to click open


As I have no small children around I don't close the box because it will have already taken 15 minutes and 3 broken fingernails to get it open the first time round.


----------



## Cully

jetsmum said:


> I've just spent about 5 mins trying to open a bottle of Benylin! I know that medicine bottles are supported to be child proof, but they're not. I wish they'd think about those of us with dexterity problems who don't have a child around to open it for them!


Oh I'm with you on this. Bottles of medicine and bleach are a nightmare. And those blister packs if tablets too. I've got hundreds of cuts from the sharp foil and it takes so long to actually get the tablet out. They either snap in half or drop on the floor and roll under something.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Oh I'm with you on this. Bottles of medicine and bleach are a nightmare. And those blister packs if tablets too. I've got hundreds of cuts from the sharp foil and it takes so long to actually get the tablet out. They either snap in half or drop on the floor and roll under something.


All a complete nightmare, the foil tablets I use the end of a sharp knife to go round the edge it get them out, but that can be dangerous I stabbed my finger once doing it.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> All a complete nightmare, the foil tablets I use the end of a sharp knife to go round the edge it get them out, but that can be dangerous I stabbed my finger once doing it.


Cause more problems than they're meant to solve!


----------



## MollySmith

Maybe a question not a petty thing but I'm trying to track down my brother in law in Australia. Randomly dropped off Facebook and no idea where to start. My OH and his brothers want to get hold of him to check he's okay and my sister in law has non-curable cancer and rang this evening worrying about him. We simply have no idea, he does this - vanishes down a hole and turns up again but this time given the circumstances and that he was fragile we''re not sure. I keep thinking, if something had happened, someone would have our details but...


----------



## Jobeth

MollySmith said:


> Maybe a question not a petty thing but I'm trying to track down my brother in law in Australia. Randomly dropped off Facebook and no idea where to start. My OH and his brothers want to get hold of him to check he's okay and my sister in law has non-curable cancer and rang this evening worrying about him. We simply have no idea, he does this - vanishes down a hole and turns up again but this time given the circumstances and that he was fragile we''re not sure. I keep thinking, if something had happened, someone would have our details but...


You could try the Salvation Army's family tracing service.


----------



## MollySmith

Jobeth said:


> You could try the Salvation Army's family tracing service.


Thank you, I hadn't thought of that. I'll have a look.


----------



## Jobeth

MollySmith said:


> Thank you, I hadn't thought of that. I'll have a look.


I hope that they can help.


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> Thank you, I hadn't thought of that. I'll have a look.


Good luck


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Having made a special trip to the bank on Monday for change to use in the busy football club cafe, I discover on tipping it into the cash box this morning that they'd given me £40 worth of the old, non legal tender £1 coins!
> 
> Fortunately, I was able to raid my DS's change box while he slept to tide us over. Customers never have change.
> 
> I will be checking the bags at the counter in future, but you might expect to be able to rely on a bank


I am curious what they said when you brought them back?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jobeth said:


> You could try the Salvation Army's family tracing service.


That's a good idea, hope they can help.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> I am curious what they said when you brought them back?


"Oh, sorry about that".

Mistakes happen, of course, but they should have been kept apart from the cashier's till imo.


----------



## catz4m8z

The other night at work a colleague tutted at me and asked me why I argued so much!:Wideyed erm...Im sorry!? Do they not know how arguing works?? I cant exactly do it on my own, it takes 2 people to have an argument!
We do argue alot but they are the kind of person who is confidently incorrect quite often and will drag other people down with them (on the other hand I will argue until Im blue in the face...and then probably keep going even then so I dont cave to 'Im right because I am!!'):Smug
Besides I love to argue, its one of my favourite things. She's only annoyed coz she is never willing to be the one who taps out first!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

Someone has had the great (not) idea to pipe loud Christmas music through loudspeakers on Main Street. It's all that jingly stuff I was complaining about before from my alarm clock radio. Now I had to cover my ears when I leave the building to go to my car, because I can't stand to get those things stuck in my head.
Sucks to be me haha.

I'm surprised no one has complained about the lack of diversity in the music. You know how people can be.


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> The other night at work a colleague tutted at me and asked me why I argued so much!:Wideyed erm...Im sorry!? Do they not know how arguing works?? I cant exactly do it on my own, it takes 2 people to have an argument!
> We do argue alot but they are the kind of person who is confidently incorrect quite often and will drag other people down with them (on the other hand I will argue until Im blue in the face...and then probably keep going even then so I dont cave to 'Im right because I am!!'):Smug
> Besides I love to argue, its one of my favourite things. She's only annoyed coz she is never willing to be the one who taps out first!!LOL:Hilarious


I get the same from my husband, apparently he never used to argue before he met me.  He is rubbish at it and never ever apologises for anything, it's impossible.

Its our hidden talent... don't argue about it alright?


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> Someone has had the great (not) idea to pipe loud Christmas music through loudspeakers on Main Street. It's all that jingly stuff I was complaining about before from my alarm clock radio. Now I had to cover my ears when I leave the building to go to my car, because I can't stand to get those things stuck in my head.
> Sucks to be me haha.
> 
> I'm surprised no one has complained about the lack of diversity in the music. You know how people can be.


Oh no. Get out there with some AC/DC or something. When I had my vaccine on Sunday they had Xmas music and the songs are still in my brain too.


----------



## £54etgfb6

catz4m8z said:


> The other night at work a colleague tutted at me and asked me why I argued so much!:Wideyed erm...Im sorry!? Do they not know how arguing works?? I cant exactly do it on my own, it takes 2 people to have an argument!
> We do argue alot but they are the kind of person who is confidently incorrect quite often and will drag other people down with them (on the other hand I will argue until Im blue in the face...and then probably keep going even then so I dont cave to 'Im right because I am!!'):Smug
> Besides I love to argue, its one of my favourite things. She's only annoyed coz she is never willing to be the one who taps out first!!LOL:Hilarious


Providing the argument is not about something serious (like human rights) or offensive I love to argue. Aside from being enjoyable I think it confronts us with opinions and reasonings we may not have considered before and that's very useful!


----------



## £54etgfb6

My petty annoyance is people who clap in cinemas! Went to see a film today and people clapped and cheered twice and it completely put me off the rest of the film (dramatic? yes). Why has this americanism made its way over to the UK and if the actors/production staff are not physically in the audience then *who *exactly are you clapping for? The 4 walls of the room????


----------



## lorilu

People have gone crazy. 

The other day I was at a stop light behind another vehicle. (big black souped up SUV) The light changed and they didn't budge. I waited a few more seconds, but it's a short turn light and I didn't want to have to sit another 2 minutes through the whole cycle of lights, so I lightly tapped my horn. Not a honk, just the barest tap. They finally moved, just as the light turned, but I snuck in under, too. 

Just past the turn is a gas station which they turned into. As I drove past I saw them circle around and pull back out so they were behind me, and then proceeded to ride my bumper. What kind of person behaves like that? Because they were probably looking at their phone and I reminded them to get moving, now they are going to punish me? Well I was about a half mile form my house and there was no way I was turning into my home with them riding me, so I simply turned in at the Honda dealership (in my Honda ) which is right on the way. I half expected them to follow me.

They didn't though, they kept going but I waited until I saw them up the end of the block turn off the street all together.

I was actually shaking, because these days people are so crazy, they'll do anything. It really is a form of domestic terrorism. It sounds dramatic, but you just don't know anymore.


----------



## catz4m8z

bmr10 said:


> Providing the argument is not about something serious (like human rights) or offensive I love to argue. Aside from being enjoyable I think it confronts us with opinions and reasonings we may not have considered before and that's very useful!


yup, I enjoy 'recreational' arguing but not anything serious or that could be offensive. Although I have had people just walk away from me all upset during arguments (usually because they are treating it seriously and Im just thoroughly enjoying myself with what it essentially a thought experiment to me!LOL:Shy).



bmr10 said:


> My petty annoyance is people who clap in cinemas! Went to see a film today and people clapped and cheered twice and it completely put me off the rest of the film (dramatic? yes). Why has this americanism made its way over to the UK and if the actors/production staff are not physically in the audience then *who *exactly are you clapping for? The 4 walls of the room????


I quite enjoy that though! Makes me feel like Im at an event or something sharing the experience.
As long as they arent kicking my seat, eating ridiculously loud food or blocking my view with weird hair dos or hats then Im good. (but TBF I also have been known to clap or cheer at my own telly or computer at home!).

Simple one today.....got out of bed the wrong side and now feel 'urgh'. Usually Im awake before the alarm but it woke me up this morning and my brain did not want to co-operate. Now feel all muzzy and spaced out, even over an hour dog walking and an extra large coffee didnt help.


----------



## Jaf

I have had to walk away from arguments when the other person just won't be reasonable. Usually not even something I care about but still does my head in.

Example: fish is not an animal. I'm not religious I'm a Christian. In 5 years female sports will be as good as male as they weren't training as well.


----------



## Burrowzig

What's really annoying me at the moment is TV ads for perfume. Mostly the Mark Jacobs ones. They crassly try to say the name of the product as often as possible. Some adverts are clever and interesting, these are just tedious. I dread to think what the stuff smells like.


----------



## kimthecat

bmr10 said:


> My petty annoyance is people who clap in cinemas! Went to see a film today and people clapped and cheered twice and it completely put me off the rest of the film (dramatic? yes). Why has this americanism made its way over to the UK and if the actors/production staff are not physically in the audience then *who *exactly are you clapping for? The 4 walls of the room????


Guilty as charged though at the telly.  I shout at the screen , Nooo , dont get in the car with him , he's the murderer !! etc .


----------



## margy

lorilu said:


> People have gone crazy.
> 
> The other day I was at a stop light behind another vehicle. (big black souped up SUV) The light changed and they didn't budge. I waited a few more seconds, but it's a short turn light and I didn't want to have to sit another 2 minutes through the whole cycle of lights, so I lightly tapped my horn. Not a honk, just the barest tap. They finally moved, just as the light turned, but I snuck in under, too.
> 
> Just past the turn is a gas station which they turned into. As I drove past I saw them circle around and pull back out so they were behind me, and then proceeded to ride my bumper. What kind of person behaves like that? Because they were probably looking at their phone and I reminded them to get moving, now they are going to punish me? Well I was about a half mile form my house and there was no way I was turning into my home with them riding me, so I simply turned in at the Honda dealership (in my Honda ) which is right on the way. I half expected them to follow me.
> 
> They didn't though, they kept going but I waited until I saw them up the end of the block turn off the street all together.
> 
> I was actually shaking, because these days people are so crazy, they'll do anything. It really is a form of domestic terrorism. It sounds dramatic, but you just don't know anymore.


That sounds scary, you were wise not to lead them to your home, good thinking. Hope you don't come across them again


----------



## £54etgfb6

kimthecat said:


> Guilty as charged though at the telly.  I shout at the screen , Nooo , dont get in the car with him , he's the murderer !! etc .


but that's in the privacy of your own home either by yourself or with people who know you. I talk during movies/shows at home but in a cinema with strangers I try to keep as quiet as possible aside from laughs (which you can't control really) in case it bothers anyone. I also cannot get behind cheering in applause/appreciation as the actors cannot hear or see you.

When it's a movie or show I take very seriously (it was the new spiderman film and I'm a big spiderman fan) I like there to be as much quiet as possible and I do get annoyed by people being boisterous or obnoxiously loud in public anyway


----------



## catz4m8z

Burrowzig said:


> What's really annoying me at the moment is TV ads for perfume. Mostly the Mark Jacobs ones. They crassly try to say the name of the product as often as possible. Some adverts are clever and interesting, these are just tedious. I dread to think what the stuff smells like.


Probably all smells like a tarts boudoir!:Vomit I loathe perfume adverts, def one of the annoying things about christmas, that they suddenly creep out of the woodwork and infest your telly.:Shifty
Always some vapid woman in an evening gown running down some steps or a bloke in a tux straining something to give you his best 'blue steel' look.
They should just call it what it is....
Pretension by [insert name of painfully trendy fashion designer or B list celeb here]
:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I rather like the clapping in a cinema…though I only go to the flicks to watch Bond films…and I couldn’t clap the latest one. 

Strangest clapping experience for me is flight based. It’s the done thing in Iceland that when you land, you clap. Most odd.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Burrowzig said:


> What's really annoying me at the moment is TV ads for perfume. Mostly the Mark Jacobs ones. They crassly try to say the name of the product as often as possible. Some adverts are clever and interesting, these are just tedious. I dread to think what the stuff smells like.


The Marc Jacobs Daisy ad drives me *insane*! I'm determined to hate it although my daughter wears it and it smells quite pleasant. It's the ad, an insult to the intelligence!


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> I rather like the clapping in a cinema…though I only go to the flicks to watch Bond films…and I couldn't clap the latest one.
> 
> Strangest clapping experience for me is flight based. It's the done thing in Iceland that when you land, you clap. Most odd.


Oh goodness that's really scary. I mean, exactly _why_ are they clapping? And _what_ in flight films have they been showing?


----------



## Cully

Not petty but my neighbour who lives directly above me has a toy boy now and he smokes pot. Actually, from the strong smell I think it's 'skunk'!!
He must think he's being clever by smoking it in the bathroom, but doesn't realise it's coming through the extractor and into my flat.
Everyone is complaining about their behaviour (not all weed related) and evidence is being collected, but I doubt anything will be done until new year.
They have the windows open so I have to keep mine shut or the smell blows in. And I wake in the middle of the might and can taste it. It's awful.
Last night at 8pm I screamed "stop smoking f****%¶ cannabis".
It's going to ruin Xmas for us all especially as we are mostly staying here. Only hope she has plans to go out!


----------



## Jobeth

Cully said:


> Not petty but my neighbour who lives directly above me has a toy boy now and he smokes pot. Actually, from the strong smell I think it's 'skunk'!!
> He must think he's being clever by smoking it in the bathroom, but doesn't realise it's coming through the extractor and into my flat.
> Everyone is complaining about their behaviour (not all weed related) and evidence is being collected, but I doubt anything will be done until new year.
> They have the windows open so I have to keep mine shut or the smell blows in. And I wake in the middle of the might and can taste it. It's awful.
> Last night at 8pm I screamed "stop smoking f****%¶ cannabis".
> It's going to ruin Xmas for us all especially as we are mostly staying here. Only hope she has plans to go out!


Check your electricity. I know someone that thought it was just the smell and it turned out they were growing it and stealing their electricity to do it.


----------



## Burrowzig

SusieRainbow said:


> The Marc Jacobs Daisy ad drives me *insane*! I'm determined to hate it although my daughter wears it and it smells quite pleasant. It's the ad, an insult to the intelligence!


Don't you find the 'Perfect' one at least as bad?
One thing about the 'Daisy' one is that daisies don't really have much scent, and what there is, is a bit acrid.
And with perfume ads in general, why do they force the name of the guy who (supposedly) designed the thing on you? Whoever thought up the recipe for Weetabix never gets a mention.


----------



## SbanR

SusieRainbow said:


> The Marc Jacobs Daisy ad drives me *insane*! I'm determined to hate it although my daughter wears it and it smells quite pleasant. It's the ad, an insult to the intelligence!


One of the reasons why I watch things on Record - fast forward through adverts


----------



## Burrowzig

Cully said:


> Not petty but my neighbour who lives directly above me has a toy boy now and he smokes pot. Actually, from the strong smell I think it's 'skunk'!!
> He must think he's being clever by smoking it in the bathroom, but doesn't realise it's coming through the extractor and into my flat.
> Everyone is complaining about their behaviour (not all weed related) and evidence is being collected, but I doubt anything will be done until new year.
> They have the windows open so I have to keep mine shut or the smell blows in. And I wake in the middle of the might and can taste it. It's awful.
> Last night at 8pm I screamed "stop smoking f****%¶ cannabis".
> It's going to ruin Xmas for us all especially as we are mostly staying here. Only hope she has plans to go out!


I find some of the vapes smell like cannabis, could it be that?


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> Strangest clapping experience for me is flight based. It's the done thing in Iceland that when you land, you clap. Most odd


They could be clapping with relief that they made it down safely?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mrs Funkin said:


> I rather like the clapping in a cinema…though I only go to the flicks to watch Bond films…and I couldn't clap the latest one.
> 
> Strangest clapping experience for me is flight based. It's the done thing in Iceland that when you land, you clap. Most odd.


OH and I flew to Spain for our son's wedding, it was a budget flight aimed at students and everyone clapped as we landed. Our son explained that it was tradtional to praise the pilot's smooth landing.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> Not petty but my neighbour who lives directly above me has a toy boy now and he smokes pot.
> They have the windows open so I have to keep mine shut or the smell blows in. And I wake in the middle of the might and can taste it. It's awful.


I hate that smell.:Shifty Often have to shut the back door during the summer as my neighbour stinks the garden out with weed....and the rest of the time he is just p***ed instead!

My stupid 'smart' tv (which hasnt actually worked as a smart tv since I got it due to crappy wifi) has just decided its not going to work as a DVD player either thus rendering it completely useless. I can now add it to my old CD player, camera and ipad which also all broke fairly soon after getting them.
I swear technology hates me, the computer is the only thing that ever seems to work.:Shifty
and people wonder why I havent gotten around to getting a mobile phone yet!


----------



## Cully

Burrowzig said:


> I find some of the vapes smell like cannabis, could it be that?


No it's not vape, I know what that smells like. This stuff STINKS!!!!! Once you've smelt it you never forget.


----------



## ForestWomble

Mrs Funkin said:


> I rather like the clapping in a cinema…though I only go to the flicks to watch Bond films…and I couldn't clap the latest one.
> 
> *Strangest clapping experience for me is flight based. It's the done thing in Iceland that when you land, you clap. Most odd*.


I wonder if they are clapping when landing as a 'thank goodness we are down' 'thank you for getting us here safely' kinda thing?



Cully said:


> Not petty but my neighbour who lives directly above me has a toy boy now and he smokes pot. Actually, from the strong smell I think it's 'skunk'!!
> He must think he's being clever by smoking it in the bathroom, but doesn't realise it's coming through the extractor and into my flat.
> Everyone is complaining about their behaviour (not all weed related) and evidence is being collected, but I doubt anything will be done until new year.
> They have the windows open so I have to keep mine shut or the smell blows in. And I wake in the middle of the might and can taste it. It's awful.
> Last night at 8pm I screamed "stop smoking f****%¶ cannabis".
> It's going to ruin Xmas for us all especially as we are mostly staying here. Only hope she has plans to go out!


Before coming here I lived in a flat and my next door neighbour smoked pot, the communal hallway stank of the stuff, I was just glad I couldn't smell it in my flat. I hope the complaints are listened to and something is done.



SbanR said:


> They could be clapping with relief that they made it down safely?


Agree


----------



## mrs phas

SusieRainbow said:


> The Marc Jacobs Daisy ad drives me *insane*! I'm determined to hate it although my daughter wears it and it smells quite pleasant. It's the ad, an insult to the intelligence!


Love Marc Jacobs Dot, and Daisy, I'm afraid 
My youngest bought me the special edition bottles last year:Joyful

Hate the Daisy, Daisy ,Daisy. advert though 
Have Christmas songs stuck in my head at the moment, especially one that I can't quite remember the name of, so ultra annoying me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love the smell of marajuana :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious 

Always makes me laugh when I run along the Prom before 9am and there's people on the puff on the beach at that time...!


----------



## Lyracollie

bmr10 said:


> but that's in the privacy of your own home either by yourself or with people who know you. I talk during movies/shows at home but in a cinema with strangers I try to keep as quiet as possible aside from laughs (which you can't control really) in case it bothers anyone. I also cannot get behind cheering in applause/appreciation as the actors cannot hear or see you.
> 
> When it's a movie or show I take very seriously (it was the new spiderman film and I'm a big spiderman fan) I like there to be as much quiet as possible and I do get annoyed by people being boisterous or obnoxiously loud in public anyway


I saw this the other night too, went to see it with some family as we're all big spiderman fans. Was enjoying it and then right at one of the big dramatic moments my brother's phone starts ringing and the entire packed cinema turned in their seats to glare at him, then about 3 minutes later he has the world's loudest coughing fit.  That'll be the last time I go to the cinema with him. 

Everyone held off on clapping until the credits rolled though, I've never actually heard anyone clap in a cinema before now but there was a lot of gasps and laughing during the film which I didn't mind, just meant people were enjoying it.


----------



## lorilu

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love the smell of marajuana :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> Always makes me laugh when I run along the Prom before 9am and there's people on the puff on the beach at that time...!


I don't mind it but wouldn't want it in my house all the time. When I take a hit I stand outside on my porch, there isn't any house or window close enough for the smell to bother anyone.. And I don't let it burn, just one hit from a pipe, so the smell doesn't linger.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> I don't mind it but wouldn't want it in my house all the time.


Most annoying time to smell it is at work in the toilets! Frustrates me no end when patients come in with drug and alcohol problems demanding treatment and then continue to get drunk and high whilst on the ward having said treatment!
Then invariably you have to get security to come and kick them out because they refuse to leave. The last time it happened just made me laugh TBH. The patient was upset that we were kicking him out and refusing to treat his alcohol withdrawal....I had to point out to him he was completely smashed and withdrawal of alcohol really wasnt a problem! LOL:Hilarious
Honestly, if they arent trying to drink the alcohol hand gel then they are hiding drugs in the public toilets!


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Most annoying time to smell it is at work in the toilets! Frustrates me no end when patients come in with drug and alcohol problems demanding treatment and then continue to get drunk and high whilst on the ward having said treatment!
> Then invariably you have to get security to come and kick them out because they refuse to leave. The last time it happened just made me laugh TBH. The patient was upset that we were kicking him out and refusing to treat his alcohol withdrawal....I had to point out to him he was completely smashed and withdrawal of alcohol really wasnt a problem! LOL:Hilarious
> Honestly, if they arent trying to drink the alcohol hand gel then they are hiding drugs in the public toilets!


Well I can't claim to know what that's like, but before covid, the government building I work in was regularly used as a "drunk driving court". They would use the conference room in the basement. Many of these people, who were facing DUI charges, would show up with alcohol on their breath or reeking of pot smoke. I know because the invariably stopped at my window to ask where the hearings were being held. I can't imagine what their attorneys thought.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lyracollie said:


> I saw this the other night too, went to see it with some family as we're all big spiderman fans. Was enjoying it and then right at one of the big dramatic moments my brother's phone starts ringing and the entire packed cinema turned in their seats to glare at him, then about 3 minutes later he has the world's loudest coughing fit.  That'll be the last time I go to the cinema with him.
> 
> Everyone held off on clapping until the credits rolled though, I've never actually heard anyone clap in a cinema before now but there was a lot of gasps and laughing during the film which I didn't mind, just meant people were enjoying it.


The cinema I saw it in clapped and cheered at two moments in the film. I have never heard anyone cheer mid-film and I kind of presumed people looked down upon noise in a cinema- I was wrong!

Oh no not the phone  that's my worst nightmare I can't even have my phone ring on a bus! It's such an honest mistake though and it happens to everyone


----------



## Cully

The flats here are warden controlled with a central control manned by staff who respond to any resident who pulls their red cord. They are supposed to be used for emergencies and/or concerns we have if a warden isn't on site.
In all the years I've lived here I thought I had rarely used the cord but it shows the staff know me well when I had to pull the cord recently and it was answered with, "Hello, is that you Misty?"
:Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR

Cully said:


> The flats here are warden controlled with a central control manned by staff who respond to any resident who pulls their red cord. They are supposed to be used for emergencies and/or concerns we have if a warden isn't on site.
> In all the years I've lived here I thought I had rarely used the cord but it shows the staff know me well when I had to pull the cord recently and it was answered with, "Hello, is that you Misty?"
> :Jawdrop


Did you answer "miow"?


----------



## kimthecat

Twitter is driving me nuts. It is flooding me with tweets that have been* liked* by people I follow and also tweets from people they follow .  It takes so long to scroll down to read the tweets and retweets that I cant be bothered .


----------



## Cully

SbanR said:


> Did you answer "miow"?


It's Misty who has pulled the cord mostly and I've had to apologise for her. She just loves dangly things. I've tied most of the cords out of reach but that's just defeating the point of having them.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Twitter is driving me nuts. It is flooding me with tweets that have been* liked* by people I follow and also tweets from people they follow .  It takes so long to scroll down to read the tweets and retweets that I cant be bothered .


That's one of the reasons I don't both with social media.


----------



## MollySmith

kimthecat said:


> Twitter is driving me nuts. It is flooding me with tweets that have been* liked* by people I follow and also tweets from people they follow .  It takes so long to scroll down to read the tweets and retweets that I cant be bothered .


I know! Have you tried lists? I created them and only go into those so at least the content I see is what I want. I had to this when the algorithm assumed that in creating and publicising a podcast for childlessness, I was interested in all things pregnancy....


----------



## Magyarmum

People who message or email you asking for information that they could easily find on Google. It's a waste of my time!

I have a friend who has a 5 month old GSD that he's having problems with. I've given him the contact details of the boys trainer ages ago, but NO so far he hasn't contacted him. Whether it's because he's doesn't want to spend the £10 for an hour's training I'm not sure but he keeps emailing me with questions about training the dog which in all honesty I'm not really qualified to answer.

It's really all becoming rather annoying!


----------



## Siskin

This is a sad thing rather then annoying, but also annoying at the same time.

My friends niece is in a care facility as she had motor neurone disease. Despite only a recent diagnosis the progression has been very fast and she is now without movement from the neck down. She can still manage to eat, drink and speak. Her mother, daughter, my friends and her dearest friends have been visiting regularly to sit with her for several hours at a time doing anything she needed and alerting carers if needs be. They all sorted out a rota between them so that she has at least someone there each day just to keep her company and to spend time with her. She’s much loved. Last week they were informed by the care home that only three named visitors will be allowed to visit from now on due to new Covid regulations, so my friends can no longer go and the three chosen ones can’t be there as much due to work and other commitments.
It seems such an awful shame that this poor dying women who hasn’t much time left is being deprived of company that she so needs, she hasn’t much time left. 
My friends are bereft


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> This is a sad thing rather then annoying, but also annoying at the same time.
> 
> My friends niece is in a care facility as she had motor neurone disease. Despite only a recent diagnosis the progression has been very fast and she is now without movement from the neck down. She can still manage to eat, drink and speak. Her mother, daughter, my friends and her dearest friends have been visiting regularly to sit with her for several hours at a time doing anything she needed and alerting carers if needs be. They all sorted out a rota between them so that she has at least someone there each day just to keep her company and to spend time with her. She's much loved. Last week they were informed by the care home that only three named visitors will be allowed to visit from now on due to new Covid regulations, so my friends can no longer go and the three chosen ones can't be there as much due to work and other commitments.
> It seems such an awful shame that this poor dying women who hasn't much time left is being deprived of company that she so needs, she hasn't much time left.
> My friends are bereft


That is so sad!

At least in Hungary although all visits to hospitals and care home are no longer allowed, exceptions are made for the terminally ill and cases like your friends niece.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> This is a sad thing rather then annoying, but also annoying at the same time.
> 
> My friends niece is in a care facility as she had motor neurone disease. Despite only a recent diagnosis the progression has been very fast and she is now without movement from the neck down. She can still manage to eat, drink and speak. Her mother, daughter, my friends and her dearest friends have been visiting regularly to sit with her for several hours at a time doing anything she needed and alerting carers if needs be. They all sorted out a rota between them so that she has at least someone there each day just to keep her company and to spend time with her. She's much loved. Last week they were informed by the care home that only three named visitors will be allowed to visit from now on due to new Covid regulations, so my friends can no longer go and the three chosen ones can't be there as much due to work and other commitments.
> It seems such an awful shame that this poor dying women who hasn't much time left is being deprived of company that she so needs, she hasn't much time left.
> My friends are bereft


It makes me so sad to read this. I just wish I knew the answer.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> This is a sad thing rather then annoying, but also annoying at the same time.
> 
> My friends niece is in a care facility as she had motor neurone disease. Despite only a recent diagnosis the progression has been very fast and she is now without movement from the neck down. She can still manage to eat, drink and speak. Her mother, daughter, my friends and her dearest friends have been visiting regularly to sit with her for several hours at a time doing anything she needed and alerting carers if needs be. They all sorted out a rota between them so that she has at least someone there each day just to keep her company and to spend time with her. She's much loved. Last week they were informed by the care home that only three named visitors will be allowed to visit from now on due to new Covid regulations, so my friends can no longer go and the three chosen ones can't be there as much due to work and other commitments.
> It seems such an awful shame that this poor dying women who hasn't much time left is being deprived of company that she so needs, she hasn't much time left.
> My friends are bereft


Get your friend to look into Essential Care Givers on the government website.

Every resident is allowed at least one and they do not count as "visitors" so that would give at least 4 (possibly 5) people access.

ECG's are also not restricted in the same way visitors are with regard to time and duration of visits nor are they excluded during a Lockdown or outbreak.

The care home should have told your friend about this government directive (March 2021) …. my friend's daughter's home didn't inform her either ….

I'm getting all the detail together so she can inform them that she is going to be an ECG for her daughter and not be restricted to the half an hour a week they "allow" her currently.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Get your friend to look into Essential Care Givers on the government website.
> 
> Every resident is allowed at least one and they do not count as "visitors" so that would give at least 4 (possibly 5) people access.
> 
> ECG's are also not restricted in the same way visitors are with regard to time and duration of visits nor are they excluded during a Lockdown or outbreak.
> 
> The care home should have told your friend about this government directive (March 2021) …. my friend's daughter's home didn't inform her either ….
> 
> I'm getting all the detail together so she can inform them that she is going to be an ECG for her daughter and not be restricted to the half an hour a week they "allow" her currently.


Brilliant, this just may do it for them. I've emailed a link about the law to them for further reading. Would be great if that works out.
Many thanks @Lurcherlad. Isn't this forum great for help like this in difficult times


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> The flats here are warden controlled with a central control manned by staff who respond to any resident who pulls their red cord. They are supposed to be used for emergencies and/or concerns we have if a warden isn't on site.
> In all the years I've lived here I thought I had rarely used the cord but it shows the staff know me well when I had to pull the cord recently and it was answered with, "Hello, is that you Misty?"
> :Jawdrop


:Hilarious 
At least they do answer and don't just assume.


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> :Hilarious
> At least they do answer and don't just assume.


It was quite embarrassing really to know my little madam is now infamous. I wonder what the lady who answered would have thought if Misty had actually replied!
That reminds me of years ago when I was out shopping and rang home. My son answered and all I could hear was a raspy breath, so I dumped my trolley and jumped in the car, scared he was having an asthma attack.
Turns out it was the dog who was always knocking the receiver off!! Perhaps he knew it was me ringing. It was scary though to hear him snuffling in the mouthpiece.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> It was quite embarrassing really to know my little madam is now infamous. I wonder what the lady who answered would have thought if Misty had actually replied!
> That reminds me of years ago when I was out shopping and rang home. My son answered and all I could hear was a raspy breath, so I dumped my trolley and jumped in the car, scared he was having an asthma attack.
> Turns out it was the dog who was always knocking the receiver off!! Perhaps he knew it was me ringing. It was scary though to hear him snuffling in the mouthpiece.


I wonder! 
I used to love hearing my cat purr at the other end of the telephone, so I'd like to think a meow or purr would of made her smile. 

That was scary!
Funny about the dog though.


----------



## kimthecat

MollySmith said:


> I know! Have you tried lists?
> 
> No , I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## MollySmith

Try this 
https://buffer.com/library/twitter-lists/


----------



## kimthecat

MollySmith said:


> Try this
> https://buffer.com/library/twitter-lists/


Thanks ! Very useful.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just found another letter from the tv licensing people using threatening and bullying language to try and get me to get a license...despite the fact I went on their website yonks ago and told them I dont need one.
Their tactics really p*** me off in a major way and the worst thing is they always threaten to 'send somebody round' and yet nobody ever turns up, meaning I have no actual person to yell at about their sh**** behaviour.:Shifty


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


> People who message or email you asking for information that they could easily find on Google. It's a waste of my time!
> 
> I have a friend who has a 5 month old GSD that he's having problems with. I've given him the contact details of the boys trainer ages ago, but NO so far he hasn't contacted him. Whether it's because he's doesn't want to spend the £10 for an hour's training I'm not sure but he keeps emailing me with questions about training the dog which in all honesty I'm not really qualified to answer.
> 
> It's really all becoming rather annoying!


I know what you mean. I have a friend who is always asking me to get information for her from people I work with (I work in government). I ask around, get the info she needs, and send it to her and she invariably responds with "Oh I already took care of that, I did such and such".

Last time she did that I called her on it and she just laughed and said "oh I know I do that, hahaha".

I also have a friend (cyber, not real life) who constantly asks me for advice about her cat. Months later she'll be asking me the same questions, because she never bothered to follow the advice I gave her last time. I give her the same exact advice and say what happened last time you did such and such? She says oh I never tried it.


----------



## lorilu

Clearly I have gotten up on the wrong side this morning. I am a major grump. A few days ago my friend who I spend Christmas Day with suggested we switch to Christmas Eve because the weather is expected to be bad on the day. She's not a long drive from me but the roads are iffy over there in the best of times, and I certainly would enjoy the day better not constantly worrying about having to drive in bad weather and icy roads, so I agreed. The forecast is STILL saying sunny and dry today with a wintry mix, sleet, snow and freezing rain, tomorrow. Except they are wrong. I woke up to several inches of snow and it's still snowing.

Mazy cat threw up her breakfast and doesn't want to eat. That's a normal pattern for her, but I can't give her the prednisolone unless she eats.

I just want to crawl back into bed and pull the duvet over my head.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Clearly I have gotten up on the wrong side this morning. I am a major grump. A few days ago my friend who I spend Christmas Day with suggested we switch to Christmas Eve because the weather is expected to be bad on the day. She's not a long drive from me but the roads are iffy over there in the best of times, and I certainly would enjoy the day better not constantly worrying about having to drive in bad weather and icy roads, so I agreed. The forecast is STILL saying sunny and dry today with a wintry mix, sleet, snow and freezing rain, tomorrow. Except they are wrong. I woke up to several inches of snow and it's still snowing.
> 
> Mazy cat threw up her breakfast and doesn't want to eat. That's a normal pattern for her, but I can't give her the prednisolone unless she eats.
> 
> I just want to crawl back into bed and pull the duvet over my head.


Oh dear, I do hope the rest of the day is better.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Oh dear, I do hope the rest of the day is better.


I am feeling much better thank you! All I needed was a little fresh air and healthy exercise (aka shoveling) The world is rosy again.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> I am feeling much better thank you! All I needed was a little fresh air and healthy exercise (aka shoveling) The world is rosy again.


:Happyxx


----------



## catz4m8z

Every Christmas day my superego tells me I should be watching festive christmas movies to properly get in the mood. Meanwhile my id just goes 'nah!, you know you want to watch horror films!'.
:Shy


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Every Christmas day my superego tells me I should be watching festive christmas movies to properly get in the mood. Meanwhile my id just goes 'nah!, you know you want to watch horror films!'.
> :Shy


I love horror movies Christmas Eve I spent watching IT chapter 1 & 2.


----------



## catz4m8z

checked my councils website to find out holiday rubbish collections and then didnt put my rubbish out coz they werent collecting this week....except they did, coz my council are lying liars who lie and now Im the only person in the street with a ton of rubbish coz I was trying to be organized!:Shifty


----------



## catz4m8z

Just let the dogs out for a quick pee and next door neighbour opened their door and shoved their cat out for the night!
On New Years Eve night...with fireworks already going off.
(and I say shoved because the cat didnt want to go!)


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> Just let the dogs out for a quick pee and next door neighbour opened their door and shoved their cat out for the night!
> On New Years Eve night...with fireworks already going off.
> (and I say shoved because the cat didnt want to go!)


That's awful the poor thing. My daughter never let's her cats ( she has 2) out at night as that's when they're more likely to be run over.


----------



## lorilu

I keep losing things today. I've spent the morning wandering around in frustration, begging St Anthony for help! Everything HAS been found, one at a time. Now the chores are done and I am all ready to hit the couch with my book. Cats are already in their nap spots. And I can't find my book. Last place I had it was last night in bed. It's not on the shelf. So I figured I must have already picked it up in preparation for the afternoon of reading and snoozing on the couch. Not there. Not anywhere.

Hey ho, St Anthony, got time for one more thing?

Ugh!


----------



## catz4m8z

argh! fireworks again!!
I swear last night was worse then Nov 5th here and we were surrounded by fireworks all night. I feel like I must of damaged my hearing by playing heavy metal so loud to try and drown it out, even Alfie was terrified and he usually doesnt care about them.


----------



## MollySmith

Me, for feeling guilty for taking a break to go away to work on business stuff. I’ve worked solid for two years and need to do this. Reworded out of office numerous times so it’s not passive/aggressive!


----------



## cheekyscrip

We invited couple who are our friends to our favourite curry house where we are regulars.
The husband of my friend complained about his curry- apparently couldn’t taste some seeds that he should…
He left the table ( thought he was off to restroom) but when he came back seems he went to tell the waiter what he thought of the food in very harsh words…
The waiter is the son of the cook! 
I am really furious with my friends husband rudeness.
I seriously consider never to go out in his company.
Am I unreasonable?


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> Every Christmas day my superego tells me I should be watching festive christmas movies to properly get in the mood. Meanwhile my id just goes 'nah!, you know you want to watch horror films!'.
> :Shy


i seen the festive films so many times ! This Christmas Ive watched two John Wick films and it was highly enjoyable shouting at the screen , Go on , kill him !


----------



## Lurcherlad

cheekyscrip said:


> We invited couple who are our friends to our favourite curry house where we are regulars.
> The husband of my friend complained about his curry- apparently couldn't taste some seeds that he should…
> He left the table ( thought he was off to restroom) but when he came back seems he went to tell the waiter what he thought of the food in very harsh words…
> The waiter is the son of the cook!
> I am really furious with my friends husband rudeness.
> I seriously consider never to go out in his company.
> Am I unreasonable?


Tricky one.

If he's usually good company and polite, maybe just avoid places where you and OH are regulars?

If he's not good company and often rude then I would arrange to meet your friend without him in future.

I've done this before … avoided couples get togethers but met a friend for lunch when you know her OH would be working


----------



## Jaf

There's a local couple and one of them is a nasty drunk, they're always together so they've lost all their friends. They won't admit there's a problem and complain that the world's against them!


----------



## rona

Not annoyed, I'm fuming.
My late friends accountant, after messing up his final accounts, and as yet, 10 months on has not corrected them.
Also using my own email, which he was given only one month ago by my solicitor on the very subject of his mistake and dereliction of duty to my friends estate.

Emailed to my late friend by name, (not me), to wish him Happy New Year and to tell him how it would be beneficial for my friend to use his services in 2022 
It's not as if he's from a big firm either.....no excuse

He has had a not very polite email in return, but as yet has not had the decency to apologise. I'll not hold my breath.


----------



## Lurcherlad

That's awful @rona


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> argh! fireworks again!!
> I swear last night was worse then Nov 5th here and we were surrounded by fireworks all night. I feel like I must of damaged my hearing by playing heavy metal so loud to try and drown it out, even Alfie was terrified and he usually doesnt care about them.


 I'm not joking, it sounded like a war zone here; worse than bonfire night. Something I never saw before - at midnight when it reached a crescendo, there were flocks of birds, absolutely terrified. flying round in the dark and crashing into each other, poor things.
@margy: if the cat has any sense it will find a new home with any luck. Years ago I had a neighbour who ''put the cat and the milk bottles out'' at bedtime. Poor thing.


----------



## margy

Before we got a dog my neighbour used to put her cat out in the morning and if it was cold the cat came straight away and sat on my window ledge crying to be let in!
We always did and she'd curl up on my little daughters lap or sleep in her dolls pram.


----------



## Magyarmum

I think the friend who is always emailing me for advice isn't speaking to me any longer. (shrugs!)

His GSD is now about 6 months old and causing mayhem by destroying furniture and getting overexcited as soon as his lead's put on. When he asked me what he should do I told him I had no experience as none of mine have behaved that way. I've already told him I'm no trainer and suggested he gets in touch with ours for advice. When mutual friend who is a retired dog handler offered to help he was told no thank you, he knows what he's doing having owned two dogs before!

The dog has also had a runny tummy now for nearly two months and has started eating stones and both her and their other dog's poo. When he asked for possible remedies I asked what he was feeding her, which turns out to be a rubbish food full of cereals and fillers. Having due to Covid, had to switch my two over from home cooked to commercial food I'd done a lot of research to find a good quality, but relatively inexpensive diet. and sent him all details and links thinking it might help.

Since then the only acknowledgement I've had has been an email which said he'd look at the info when he had time but he didn't think it could be the food as his other dog is perfectly OK :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead The fact it's a different dog with a different stomach doesn't seem to have occurred to him


----------



## Calvine

Magyarmum said:


> had to switch my two over from home cooked to commercial food


It's a pain. My HT girl only likes raw mince: turkey, chicken or pork (in that order of preference) and it's the one thing that keeps a bit of weight on her. I haven't been able to get any of them since before Christmas, tried two places again today. Now apparently there's avian flu, so I reckon things won't improve soon. She won't eat cat food, annoying little drama queen.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Magyarmum said:


> I think the friend who is always emailing me for advice isn't speaking to me any longer. (shrugs!)
> 
> His GSD is now about 6 months old and causing mayhem by destroying furniture and getting overexcited as soon as his lead's put on. When he asked me what he should do I told him I had no experience as none of mine have behaved that way. I've already told him I'm no trainer and suggested he gets in touch with ours for advice. When mutual friend who is a retired dog handler offered to help he was told no thank you, he knows what he's doing having owned two dogs before!
> 
> The dog has also had a runny tummy now for nearly two months and has started eating stones and both her and their other dog's poo. When he asked for possible remedies I asked what he was feeding her, which turns out to be a rubbish food full of cereals and fillers. Having due to Covid, had to switch my two over from home cooked to commercial food I'd done a lot of research to find a good quality, but relatively inexpensive diet. and sent him all details and links thinking it might help.
> 
> Since then the only acknowledgement I've had has been an email which said he'd look at the info when he had time but he didn't think it could be the food as his other dog is perfectly OK :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead The fact it's a different dog with a different stomach doesn't seem to have occurred to him


It's SO frustrating when somebody asks you for advice then ignores it all. I had similar, I could see the dog going wrong (also a GSD) and gave advice when asked but there was always a 'good' excuse why it couldn't be done. So in the end I just said I had no idea.


----------



## catz4m8z

Feeling very cat broody at the moment and I know I cant have one with my current dogs. Honestly its the one thing that would make me not be a vegan, purely to have a kitty and feed it properly!:Shy 
At least I can go round to my BFFs house and get to fuss her cats. Yesterday it was mostly Nathaniel (ginger and white moggy) and Merlin (black Sphynx, who looks kinda like a naked bat!) who were fuss amenable.:Smug I lose track of how many cats she has though....the numbers are always changing and you never know who will be visiting on any given day. 
Whilst there this enormous black and white chonk heaved itself onto a cat tree and fell asleep and I didnt remember him at all. 'err, who is that?' I asked. 'oh, its just Toby' friend replied...'I dont know what his name actually is but he lives round here somewhere and comes in for dinner and snooze'.
I mean that cant be normal right?? Having a houseful of cats and then all the neighbourhood cats and strays randomly chilling at your place as well?? LOL:Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Calvine said:


> It's a pain. My HT girl only likes raw mince: turkey, chicken or pork (in that order of preference) and it's the one thing that keeps a bit of weight on her. I haven't been able to get any of them since before Christmas, tried two places again today. Now apparently there's avian flu, so I reckon things won't improve soon. She won't eat cat food, annoying little drama queen.


Lidldo a turkey minceif you have one nearby?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Or buy a food processor or mincer and just buy the meat to process at home which is easy to find and cheaper ime.

Would a commercial raw dog food be suitable - with suitable adjustments or additions, if necessary?

Natures menu do various minces.


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> It's a pain. My HT girl only likes raw mince: turkey, chicken or pork (in that order of preference) and it's the one thing that keeps a bit of weight on her. I haven't been able to get any of them since before Christmas, tried two places again today. Now apparently there's avian flu, so I reckon things won't improve soon. She won't eat cat food, annoying little drama queen.


Fortunately the boys aren't picky over food. My problem was that none of the supermarkets deliver to the village so every time I needed meat for the dogs it meant a trip to the supermarket, something I was reluctant to do. I did try ordering frozen from an online BARF shop, but having to pay nearly £10 for delivery made the cost of feeding them, very expensive.

Honestly though I don't know why I worried so much because the pair of them seem more than happy consuming what I tend to consider to be "junk" food!


----------



## Calvine

DanWalkersmum said:


> Lidldo a turkey minceif you have one nearby?


There are two, one nearby, one about three miles away - both out of all three since before Christmas, not sold out, just not being delivered by the look of it (they have put something else in the place of all three and taken the price labels off the shelves). Plenty of minced beef, but she won't always eat that.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Calvine said:


> There are two, one nearby, one about three miles away - both out of all three since before Christmas, not sold out, just not being delivered by the look of it (they have put something else in the place of all three and taken the price labels off the shelves). Plenty of minced beef, but she won't always eat that.


our local has an unusually high level of empty shelves too. Fortunately for us they are things we can substitute eg washpower. Maybe investing in a meat mincer is a good idea (Lurcherlad) just had a look and £20 to £30 for a manual one......


----------



## Calvine

DanWalkersmum said:


> our local has an unusually high level of empty shelves too. Fortunately for us they are things we can substitute eg washpower. Maybe investing in a meat mincer is a good idea (Lurcherlad) just had a look and £20 to £30 for a manual one......


 Just tried Lidl (midday) and they literally had three x 500g packs of the 2% turkey - there was none yesterday evening so Heaven knows how much/little they had delivered. No (minced) chicken or pork though. I did have a mincer but I found it wasteful, loads seem to get stuck in places you can't get at and difficult to clean. That was some years back, maybe they have some better ones around now.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im annoyed today that it isnt raining.
I know that sounds weird but it really doesnt rain all that often down here and every weather report I checked said it was going to rain all day.....and so far it isnt.
I was looking forward to a cozy duvet day just chilling and watching telly and now I feel cheated!:Shifty
:Shy


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> Im annoyed today that it isnt raining.
> I know that sounds weird but it really doesnt rain all that often down here and every weather report I checked said it was going to rain all day.....and so far it isnt.
> I was looking forward to a cozy duvet day just chilling and watching telly and now I feel cheated!:Shifty
> :Shy


Tipping it down here. I am 50/50 with rain. Not many dogs around but it's very muddy. Mud is my petty annoyance today.


----------



## Magyarmum

-2C here ...... freezing cold and although I should take the dogs for a walk can't face the thought of frozen fingers and toes. ....... coward!.

I'm watching on my local Spar website how many people are in their shop at present. Far fewer than normal so I might bung the boys in the car and go and do some shopping Haven't done any grocery shopping since before Christmas and am out of bread and tomatoes, both things I can't live without.

And this morning washed my hair with what I thought was shampoo only to discover it's conditioner. Note to myself to learn Polish so I can read labels on hair products


----------



## Cully

Moved my desk so I don't get the sun in my eyes when I use it, which is most days.
Problem is that I can't sit in my armchair to use it now and am temporarily using a normal chair. I shall buy an office type chair when I find one I like (any recommendations for back support chair?).
My petty moan today is Misty bagged my armchair as soon as I vacated it and I think I'm gonna have to resort to a bit of skulduggery to reclaim it.


----------



## MollySmith

My husband!

We're away, only an hour and a bit up the road but he's left his tablets behind at home . This is the second *$£%^&@ time he's done this. Last time we got his GP to send the prescription over to the local Boots. _It's easy _he says and I'm cross because the NHS have enough to do and it'll be me who has to sort it out on the dammed phone. Torn between asking them to do the same with the prescription and making him do the lot, but aware it's a Monday am at the surgery or driving to home and back to get them which interrupts _my_ break away.

Trying to calm down not think I need a new husband.


----------



## Lurcherlad

And breathe ….


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> And breathe ….


Gulp!


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> Moved my desk so I don't get the sun in my eyes when I use it, which is most days.
> Problem is that I can't sit in my armchair to use it now and am temporarily using a normal chair. I shall buy an office type chair when I find one I like (any recommendations for back support chair?).
> My petty moan today is Misty bagged my armchair as soon as I vacated it and I think I'm gonna have to resort to a bit of skulduggery to reclaim it.


I've got a second hand Herman Miller chair of eBay and honestly worth every penny. They're not cheap but I have back problems from accident years ago and my own business so sitting anywhere for a longish stretch can be difficult. This chair really helped.


----------



## catz4m8z

My very elderly microwave broke yesterday....just after Id cooked a bunch of food up for the week that I was planning on just reheating in said microwave.
:Shifty


----------



## £54etgfb6

catz4m8z said:


> My very elderly microwave broke yesterday....just after Id cooked a bunch of food up for the week that I was planning on just reheating in said microwave.
> :Shifty


At least it didn't breakdown *as *you were trying to reheat up something?  silver linings


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> My very elderly microwave broke yesterday....just after Id cooked a bunch of food up for the week that I was planning on just reheating in said microwave.
> :Shifty


How annoying. Mine has been on the blink for months now and I'm expecting it to lose the will to live anytime.
The buttons are temperamental and I have to give them an extra push to start them. 
Then there's the steam. If it gets a bit steamy inside it just stops and I have to open the door for a few minutes before it will start again. Sometimes it switches off and all my settings go haywire.
Oh well, at least you DID manage to get the food cooked for the week before it went on strike. Can you get another one easily?


----------



## £54etgfb6

The reality that, for now, I cannot collect prescription forms from my GP is very much annoying me!! I requested a repeat of nutritional drinks on the 23rd of December and I phoned the pharmacy 2 days ago but they had not received the script. Phoned my GP surgery yesterday and somehow the form had never been sent. Within the past year, they have sent multiple prescriptions to the wrong place. My prescriptions get sent to 4 different places typically (one pharmacy for regular medications and 3 third party suppliers for specialist things like my injections, stoma supplies, etc) so I completely understand it can be confusing to know where my prescription is meant to be sent to unless you have an understanding of what each third party supplier carries. I have offered to collect my prescriptions that are meant for my pharmacy but they absolutely refuse and it means I'm waiting almost 4 weeks for nutritional drinks that would really only take 2-3 days if sent to the correct place.

They have offered for me to take an envelope and postage stamp *to* the surgery and they will post *me *the script. If I am to come down to the surgery in person with a stamp and an envelope is it not easier for me to collect the script at the same bloody time?????

The worst part is is that I let them know _where_ the script should be sent to when requesting my repeat. I clearly state "fresubin drinks to be sent to ____ pharmacy please". The third parties request repeats on my behalf so the only things I phone in for are medications that are to be sent to the pharmacy. Please stop sending prescriptions for nutritional drinks to a stoma supply company good god they do not stock that item :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

That is my rant over I am just so tired of them offering no compromise when it's clear as day that my prescriptions are complex and mistakes keep occurring due to this.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@bmr10 I can't understand why you are prohibited from collecting the scripts in person ???

What is the reasoning behind that … do you know?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> @bmr10 I can't understand why you are prohibited from collecting the scripts in person ???
> 
> What is the reasoning behind that … do you know?


Everyone's favourite: COVID!  Not allowed to go to the surgery in person unless you have a face to face appointment or you're dropping off samples.

It's great because I get about 20 walk-ins a day at my pharmacy and some are for repeat prescriptions that did not require a face to face appointment. How people obtain these scripts I don't know.

For most people I can appreciate collecting your prescription isn't necessary but when multiple mistakes have been made with mine and I have several medication suppliers that scripts can be sent to I don't know why an exception cannot be made.


----------



## picaresque

Oh my god communicating with the GP is a universal nightmare it seems. Hope you get it sorted @bmr10


----------



## Lurcherlad

What if you just turn up and ask for the script?

Our surgery is no longer on lockdown … I didn’t think any were … surely, there’s no reason for it if you wear a mask and sanitise?

Sounds like they are just being difficult… very frustrating for you.


----------



## Jobeth

bmr10 said:


> The reality that, for now, I cannot collect prescription forms from my GP is very much annoying me!! I requested a repeat of nutritional drinks on the 23rd of December and I phoned the pharmacy 2 days ago but they had not received the script. Phoned my GP surgery yesterday and somehow the form had never been sent. Within the past year, they have sent multiple prescriptions to the wrong place. My prescriptions get sent to 4 different places typically (one pharmacy for regular medications and 3 third party suppliers for specialist things like my injections, stoma supplies, etc) so I completely understand it can be confusing to know where my prescription is meant to be sent to unless you have an understanding of what each third party supplier carries. I have offered to collect my prescriptions that are meant for my pharmacy but they absolutely refuse and it means I'm waiting almost 4 weeks for nutritional drinks that would really only take 2-3 days if sent to the correct place.
> 
> They have offered for me to take an envelope and postage stamp *to* the surgery and they will post *me *the script. If I am to come down to the surgery in person with a stamp and an envelope is it not easier for me to collect the script at the same bloody time?????
> 
> The worst part is is that I let them know _where_ the script should be sent to when requesting my repeat. I clearly state "fresubin drinks to be sent to ____ pharmacy please". The third parties request repeats on my behalf so the only things I phone in for are medications that are to be sent to the pharmacy. Please stop sending prescriptions for nutritional drinks to a stoma supply company good god they do not stock that item :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> That is my rant over I am just so tired of them offering no compromise when it's clear as day that my prescriptions are complex and mistakes keep occurring due to this.


Ask for a copy of their complaints procedure and make a formal complaint as that is impacting on your care.


----------



## £54etgfb6

@Lurcherlad @Jobeth
As I'm in Scotland we still have strict measures in place. I've spoken to the pharmacists at my work and they have said that there is indeed advice from the Scottish gov asking GP surgeries to minimise patients visiting the surgery for any reason. The complaint procedure is probably a good idea though. I live in a new area now and although I'm still within my surgery's catchment area I'd like to move to a surgery that has an online system. My patients tell me they can have video calls with their doctors and fill out forms prior to appointments so the doctors know what the issue is beforehand. They also get to enter their repeat requests online. My surgery is in the stone age 

I don't know what would happen if I just turned up though. I have been too early once (by about 10 minutes) and got reprimanded and told that I would have to wait outside due to this. I think she forgot that _nobody_ is allowed to wait inside at the moment or just wanted to moan at me.


----------



## catz4m8z

bmr10 said:


> Everyone's favourite: COVID!


Feels like everything is always ****ing covid! ....but then again it also feels like without covid we would still have the increased costs of living, unemployment worries, the failing NHS, global warming, etc, etc, etc.....:Bored
Life eh?:Shifty
:Shy

Im currently annoyed that I bit my lip, it swelled up and now I keep biting it.
At this stage I think its turned into one of my major food groups.:Meh


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> Im currently annoyed that I bit my lip, it swelled up and now I keep biting it.
> At this stage I think its turned into one of my major food groups.:Meh


But I thought you were Vegan?
I hope it soon feels better, put some Bonjela on it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

My left leg, it just don't want work anymore, even with my wheeled frame it takes me all my time to walk across the room into the kitchen, it's feels like a dead weight it's so annoying .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not good @Happy Paws2


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> My left leg, it just don't want work anymore, even with my wheeled frame it takes me all my time to walk across the room into the kitchen, it's feels like a dead weight it's so annoying .


Is this a new problem HP? If so you should see your GP.


----------



## Cully

I don't think this is petty @Happy Paws2 , get on the phone to your GP asap.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Little-moomin said:


> Yes, my vet thinks it is the result of licking at urine scalding and had advised us to try fuciderm cream, and if that doesn't work, bring him in!





SusieRainbow said:


> Is this a new problem HP? If so you should see your GP.


I've slowly been getting worse, I was check over while I was in hospital, I think it's just that I'm not able to move as much as I did.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've slowly been getting worse, I was check over while I was in hospital, I think it's just that I'm not able to move as much as I did.


Is your leg swollen or tender? I still think you should contact your doctor, it could be a thrombosis.


----------



## Happy Paws2

SusieRainbow said:


> Is your leg swollen or tender? I still think you should contact your doctor, it could be a thrombosis.


They both are and have been for sometime and the hospital saw them so I don't think they are anything to worry about. I think it's just because I can't walk in general I'm just getting worse.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> They both are and have been for sometime and the hospital saw them so I don't think they are anything to worry about. I think it's just because I can't walk in general I'm just getting worse.


That really sucks if its just a result of 'wear and tear'. What about asking to see a physiotherapist?? maybe they could recommend exercises or aids that may help?

Im annoyed with my wifi today. Shockingly my ipad actually works today....but not for any type of video. Checked the signal strength and its barely there at all.
Going to have to call VIrgin tomorrow and see if I can improve things (it would be nice to use my smart tv at least once!).


----------



## £54etgfb6

Why are pomegranates so taxing to cut open and prepare. They are my favourite fruit but by god are they annoying. just let me eat you :Arghh


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> They both are and have been for sometime and the hospital saw them so I don't think they are anything to worry about. I think it's just because I can't walk in general I'm just getting worse.


I still think you should ask for your doctor's opinion


bmr10 said:


> Why are pomegranates so taxing to cut open and prepare. They are my favourite fruit but by god are they annoying. just let me eat you :Arghh


That brings back memories of when I was a child and I would have a pin to pick the seeds out to eat. It was fun as a kid, but then I had all the time in the world.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> I still think you should ask for your doctor's opinion
> 
> That brings back memories of when I was a child and I would have a pin to pick the seeds out to eat. It was fun as a kid, but then I had all the time in the world.


A pin! Perhaps I should try that. I just use my fingers but maybe that would be better..


----------



## Arny

Definitely call the doctors @Happy Paws2 , my grandpa's mobility went downhill really quickly during lockdown and physio really helped.


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> A pin! Perhaps I should try that. I just use my fingers but maybe that would be better..


Back then it was ok, but today imagine letting a child put a pin in their mouth :Jawdrop!!


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> Back then it was ok, but today imagine letting a child put a pin in their mouth :Jawdrop!!


Maybe we should though! I can remember learning to sew as a kid and often put the needle or pins in my mouth...2 life skills right there, sewing and not swallowing pins!LOL

Why is heating so expensive and why cant I grow a big furry winter coat like a bison instead?:Shifty Trying to keep it off as much as possible but its 12C in my living room this morning and even if I bundle up in multiple layers its not good enough (plus I cant have little elderly dogs sat there shivering, can I?).
At least Im not on the poverty line though...some people have to be really struggling.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just a update...

I'm walking much better now, I think it was siting round so much in hospital and when I first got home made it worse. I'm making myself walk round the house more. Thank goodness I've got my 4 wheeled frame.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just a update...
> 
> I'm walking much better now, I think it was siting round so much in hospital and when I first got home made it worse. I'm making myself walk round the house more. Thank goodness I've got my 4 wheeled frame.


I think I'm in a similar position with walking. I was told to do as little as possible when the consultant found that the metalwork in the leg had failed, so from October onwards I took him at his word and did very little, so that was three months of not doing much. Consequently now doing anything is leaving me puffing and blowing as if I've been out for a run. 
Went to see the consultant yesterday and ended up walking further then I've done for a while in order to have a blood test done in a place which seemed like I had walked to the other end of the hospital. Today my legs do feel a bit stronger, so it's worth pushing yourself a bit. Trouble is it's so cold and icy out that I daren't try a short walk in case I slip over


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Maybe we should though! I can remember learning to sew as a kid and often put the needle or pins in my mouth...2 life skills right there, sewing and not swallowing pins!LOL
> 
> People never used to worry about things like that back then did they?
> 
> Why is heating so expensive and why cant I grow a big furry winter coat like a bison instead?:Shifty Trying to keep it off as much as possible but its 12C in my living room this morning and even if I bundle up in multiple layers its not good enough (plus I cant have little elderly dogs sat there shivering, can I?).
> At least Im not on the poverty line though...some people have to be really struggling.


It's become harder to source from origin basically I think. All the extra costs the energy companies are paying out to suppliers are being passed onto us customers. No surprise there though! That's why there has been so much in the news recently about it, and demands to make it more affordable.
Yes it's hard to keep warm at the moment. Leggings plus joggers and if necessary a fleecy blanket round my legs. I know I think twice before turning my heating on. I'm dreading April when prices are due to jump again. Might be in trouble then if I'm honest.
Why a bison??? It's basically a big hairy smelly shawl around it's shoulders. Not much covering further down.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Trouble is it's so cold and icy out that I daren't try a short walk in case I slip over


Have you got a wheeled walker to support you when you go out?


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Have you got a wheeled walker to support you when you go out?


I'm using crutches still which work better for me really. I have awful posture as my lower back gives me pain, I'm better stood upright on crutches or eventually sticks then I would be on a Walker which would encourage me to stoop even more.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> I'm using crutches still which work better for me really. I have awful posture as my lower back gives me pain, I'm better stood upright on crutches or eventually sticks then I would be on a Walker which would encourage me to stoop even more.


I used my walker at the height I bought it at, not realising it can be altered. So, after years of backache stooping over it, I altered it so I am standing upright when holding the hand grips. I've had much less backache since and felt daft for not knowing I could do it sooner.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I used my walker at the height I bought it at, not realising it can be altered. So, after years of backache stooping over it, I altered it so I am standing upright when holding the hand grips. I've had much less backache since and felt daft for not knowing I could do it sooner.


Oh dear, glad you have finally sorted it out.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Maybe we should though! I can remember learning to sew as a kid and often put the needle or pins in my mouth...2 life skills right there, sewing and not swallowing pins!LOL
> 
> Why is heating so expensive and why cant I grow a big furry winter coat like a bison instead?:Shifty Trying to keep it off as much as possible but its 12C in my living room this morning and even if I bundle up in multiple layers its not good enough (plus I cant have little elderly dogs sat there shivering, can I?).
> At least Im not on the poverty line though...some people have to be really struggling.


I was shocked my first winter (last winter) in my house at the heating cost. My income is low enough that I am eligible for a grant to help with heating costs, and I am grateful for it, but it still is just a drop in the bucket. I can't stand to be cold though, even bundled up, like you say, it's just too cold with my arthritis and other health issues, I have to keep it at 68 F. Not to mention Mazy cat needs it kept warm too.

Of course part of the problem is my furnace is over 50 years old, leaks oil and is not efficient at all. I am working on having it replaced but it is a very slow process. It probably won't be done until this heating season is over. So maybe next winter I can look forward to spending a little less on heat.

We're in the middle of a cold spell, only went up to 3 F today and the windchill is minus 20 F.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Maybe heating just one room during the day is more cost effective?

I’ve done that myself when my central heating wasn’t working, and kept the lounge toasty warm with the door shut just using an electric heater with a thermostatic control.

I like a cooler bedroom so just add an extra fleece when we have very cold spells.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I am pettilly (is that even a word?) annoyed today.

We lost Todd’s Kong retrieve/tug toy on the local walk. Spent ages looking for it, because it’s an old favourite, but a lady with four dogs came along so Tod was distracted, the area got all messily scented, so gave up.

Some kind person found it, and posted on the local website a pic of where she’d left it.

Went to collect it today but it was gone. I’m just so cross, and a bit saddened, that somebody took it even though they obviously knew it wasn’t theirs.

Im looking for a replacement to order; Kong don’t make this particular toy any more so as close as I can get I suppose.


----------



## Cully

Linda Weasel said:


> I am pettilly (is that even a word?) annoyed today.
> 
> We lost Todd's Kong retrieve/tug toy on the local walk. Spent ages looking for it, because it's an old favourite, but a lady with four dogs came along so Tod was distracted, the area got all messily scented, so gave up.
> 
> Some kind person found it, and posted on the local website a pic of where she'd left it.
> 
> Went to collect it today but it was gone. I'm just so cross, and a bit saddened, that somebody took it even though they obviously knew it wasn't theirs.
> 
> Im looking for a replacement to order; Kong don't make this particular toy any more so as close as I can get I suppose.


Why not post a pic if you've got one. You never know, someone might see one around, or have a spare, or even in a charity shop.


----------



## MollySmith

Blue Monday. It’s a marketing phrase not a real thing. Don’t let a concept eat into your mental health.


----------



## MollySmith

lorilu said:


> I was shocked my first winter (last winter) in my house at the heating cost. My income is low enough that I am eligible for a grant to help with heating costs, and I am grateful for it, but it still is just a drop in the bucket. I can't stand to be cold though, even bundled up, like you say, it's just too cold with my arthritis and other health issues, I have to keep it at 68 F. Not to mention Mazy cat needs it kept warm too.
> 
> Of course part of the problem is my furnace is over 50 years old, leaks oil and is not efficient at all. I am working on having it replaced but it is a very slow process. It probably won't be done until this heating season is over. So maybe next winter I can look forward to spending a little less on heat.
> 
> We're in the middle of a cold spell, only went up to 3 F today and the windchill is minus 20 F.


I'm sorry, being cold is painful isn't it? I have a heated throw from Lakeland which keeps me warm and I'm using it over heating as I know from our smart meter than our bill has doubled. Maybe one of those might help?


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> I'm sorry, being cold is painful isn't it? I have a heated throw from Lakeland which keeps me warm and I'm using it over heating as I know from our smart meter than our bill has doubled. Maybe one of those might help?


Well I'm, warm enough when I'm still, I wear layers, have a wonderfully warm Irish wool sweater (hand made by someone we all know and love ) and am covered with a blanket and a cat or two when reading or watching a video. The trouble is I am rarely still for more than half an hour, hour max, except overnight and even then I get up every hour or two. I just need the air around me to be warm. I paid the electrician a fortune to install a baseboard electric heater in the bathroom when I bought this house, because I can't stand a cold bathroom.


----------



## HarlequinCat

lorilu said:


> Well I'm, warm enough when I'm still, I wear layers, have a wonderfully warm Irish wool sweater (hand made by someone we all know and love ) and am covered with a blanket and a cat or two when reading or watching a video. The trouble is I am rarely still for more than half an hour, hour max, except overnight and even then I get up every hour or two. I just need the air around me to be warm. I paid the electrician a fortune to install a baseboard electric heater in the bathroom when I bought this house, because I can't stand a cold bathroom.


I can totally understand that, the cold draughts in winter too, when a room is warm but you feel cold because you can feel the cold air from somewhere!

I can't be in a cold room and have a load of blankets on me, feels to restrictive . I've had to once, think it was the very cold winter we had too, and I hated every day being cold! It was unbearable to be cold for a long period of time


----------



## MollySmith

I was sorta hoping for a miracle with my new mattress, like a fluffy babe on a cloud of sleep but it’s pretty average. Miss the cheap memory foam topper but I’m hoping that the me that’s awake at 1am with hot flushes will be grateful to not have memory foam anymore. Or hopefully I sleep through 1am as I’m nice and cool. I had another afternoon of trying to stop a tired and/or anxiety migraine.


----------



## Lurcherlad

So hard to get the perfect mattress @MollySmith.

Despite having a made to measure electric adjustable bed with custom mattress (after much deliberation) I still haven't quite achieved it …not helped by the menopause too 

The jury is still out on our new lounge sofas …. The 21 days returns policy is counting down … 7 days in we aren't convinced 

Hope you find the new mattress is an improvement. Maybe it needs a few nights to "bed" in?


----------



## margy

HarlequinCat said:


> I can totally understand that, the cold draughts in winter too, when a room is warm but you feel cold because you can feel the cold air from somewhere!
> 
> I can't be in a cold room and have a load of blankets on me, feels to restrictive . I've had to once, think it was the very cold winter we had too, and I hated every day being cold! It was unbearable to be cold for a long period of time


I hate the cold too maybe it's an age thing with me or maybe it's because I've turned my thermostat down this year to save on energy bills. Usually it's on 22° but now no higher than 19°. I also light my log burner when it's really cold, as in snowing! I wish warmer days were here. Feb is usually the coldest month in my part of the world.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> So hard to get the perfect mattress @MollySmith.
> 
> Despite having a made to measure electric adjustable bed with custom mattress (after much deliberation) I still haven't quite achieved it …not helped by the menopause too
> 
> The jury is still out on our new lounge sofas …. The 21 days returns policy is counting down … 7 days in we aren't convinced
> 
> Hope you find the new mattress is an improvement. Maybe it needs a few nights to "bed" in?


i was going to ask about sofas. Seems we need a little soft luxury don't we? Seven days seems like ample time to sprawl around.

I think it will take a few nights, we have 60 of them but I've found a wool topper online if I need it. I just shan't tell himself how much…! And yes menopause, still peri and already fed up!


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> i was going to ask about sofas. Seems we need a little soft luxury don't we? Seven days seems like ample time to sprawl around.
> 
> I think it will take a few nights, we have 60 of them but I've found a wool topper online if I need it. I just shan't tell himself how much…! And yes menopause, still peri and already fed up!


When I bought my new mattress I had hoped for the miracle of sleep too. Sadly, while I am very happy with the Avocado mattress and it is very comfortable, it didn't instantly turn me into a sleeper. I've had it five years now and I still love it, but sleep is still elusive.

I tried a weighted blanket as well and for the first month actually had very high hopes, but then the beads all shifted to the edges, which made the thing useless and I am too afraid of being burned to try again with a different brand.

I've often wondered about the wool mattress pads, they are supposed to be good for people like me who suffer chronic pain, but the cost is out of my reach at the moment.


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> I was sorta hoping for a miracle with my new mattress, like a fluffy babe on a cloud of sleep but it's pretty average. Miss the cheap memory foam topper but I'm hoping that the me that's awake at 1am with hot flushes will be grateful to not have memory foam anymore. Or hopefully I sleep through 1am as I'm nice and cool. I had another afternoon of trying to stop a tired and/or anxiety migraine.


I feel for you as I am getting up at least twice during the night, and have done so for many years. It really does affect your ability to function during the day. It's very rare I get that feeling of being really rested when I wake in the morning. The last time was 2 weeks ago after I'd had the first two doses of my new pain relief and felt great ( also high as a kite from them!)
I hope once you 'settle' into your new mattress you feel the benefits you are hoping for xx.


----------



## Cully

Menopause tried and tested tip: keep a.small bottle of water in the fridge (or freezer). Not necessarily to drink, but wonderful to pop down a hot cleavage or hold to and roll over a glowing face. I often used to just stand with my head in the fridge too.


----------



## Cully

Why is it so difficult to buy socks that don't cut your circulation off at your lower leg???
Bought some lovely soft socks yesterday but couldn't really check the 'cuffs' as they had those awful plastic spikes there (you know the ones I mean). Anyway, they are beautifully soft but left deep welts in my legs by evening. 
I'm sick of having to ruin socks by cutting them to loosen them.


----------



## mrs phas

Cully said:


> Why is it so difficult to buy socks that don't cut your circulation off at your lower leg???
> Bought some lovely soft socks yesterday but couldn't really check the 'cuffs' as they had those awful plastic spikes there (you know the ones I mean). Anyway, they are beautifully soft but left deep welts in my legs by evening.
> I'm sick of having to ruin socks by cutting them to loosen them.


Look for socks for diabetics 
Due to the predisposition that diabetics have, when it comes to poor circulation, the ribbed area is much softer and more flexible


----------



## Cully

mrs phas said:


> Look for socks for diabetics
> Due to the predisposition that diabetics have, when it comes to poor circulation, the ribbed area is much softer and more flexible


I did get some but they are, shall we say, rather unfashionable. Why they can't make decent looking socks with looser tops I don't know!


----------



## GingerNinja

@Cully my legs sometimes swell a little with sitting all day and arthritis - I have these. Sooooo comfortable and I do tumble dry them even though it doesn't say that you can. Had them over 6 months now.

https://www.sockshop.co.uk/products...socks-with-contrast-heel-and-toe?colour=Black

A bit pricy but it's buy one get one half price, and I needed to replace nearly all my socks at the time.


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> I feel for you as I am getting up at least twice during the night, and have done so for many years. It really does affect your ability to function during the day. It's very rare I get that feeling of being really rested when I wake in the morning. The last time was 2 weeks ago after I'd had the first two doses of my new pain relief and felt great ( also high as a kite from them!)
> I hope once you 'settle' into your new mattress you feel the benefits you are hoping for xx.


I am sorry you're having disrupted sleep too.

For me, the tiredness becomes migraines so I feel it's very hard to plan some things. I'm trying to get to bed earlier. I've been through several medically induced menopauses - well sort of - the drugs in IVF switch off the cycle to grow eggs and the symptoms are similar but I was younger then, now I'm woken up and grumble about my hip and then the worries and blah!

It's a comfortable mattress but I had got used to the softnesss of a topper so I'll order a wool one when I can run to it.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I'm so annoyed with myself today!
I turned up at the hairdressers at 14.45 for my appointment to be informed that it was at 13.45 and I was an hour late! On checking my phone the facts were clear.
Luckily the hairdresser was very nice and I'm now going on Thursday instead.


----------



## Cully

GingerNinja said:


> @Cully my legs sometimes swell a little with sitting all day and arthritis - I have these. Sooooo comfortable and I do tumble dry them even though it doesn't say that you can. Had them over 6 months now.
> 
> https://www.sockshop.co.uk/products...socks-with-contrast-heel-and-toe?colour=Black
> 
> A bit pricy but it's buy one get one half price, and I needed to replace nearly all my socks at the time.


Thank you for taking the trouble. I will definitely have a look.


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> I am sorry you're having disrupted sleep too.
> 
> For me, the tiredness becomes migraines so I feel it's very hard to plan some things. I'm trying to get to bed earlier. I've been through several medically induced menopauses - well sort of - the drugs in IVF switch off the cycle to grow eggs and the symptoms are similar but I was younger then, now I'm woken up and grumble about my hip and then the worries and blah!
> 
> It's a comfortable mattress but I had got used to the softnesss of a topper so I'll order a wool one when I can run to it.


I've actually got quite a good topper but I don't know the name.
I've found the most comfortable things to sleep on are to put a thick fleece folded in half (single bed!) and put the topper on top of that. I don't know why it works but it does, in as much as it's the best I've managed to get. But it's not perfect and I'm always seeking better.


----------



## laugher

I was grading some student essays yesterday, and some of them have allegedly mistaken psychological sublimation for chemical sublimation. Just how could someone mistake a psych concept for a chemical process, but then it occurred to me that the students were likely doing this to annoy me--or amuse me (if one has to take the charitable view). Regardless, I'm both dreading and looking forward to discussing this with them. Some other week I'd have just laughed this off and left some wise comment on their paper, but not this week though.

It also annoys me when my potatoes start sprouting. I'm working from just outside the kitchen area atm, and I can clearly see the potatoes on the countertop to my right, and the sight of the sprouts really irritates me. Can't help looking that way and can't help getting annoyed either.


----------



## Cully

laugher said:


> I was grading some student essays yesterday, and some of them have allegedly mistaken psychological sublimation for chemical sublimation. Just how could someone mistake a psych concept for a chemical process, but then it occurred to me that the students were likely doing this to annoy me--or amuse me (if one has to take the charitable view). Regardless, I'm both dreading and looking forward to discussing this with them. Some other week I'd have just laughed this off and left some wise comment on their paper, but not this week though.
> 
> It also annoys me when my potatoes start sprouting. I'm working from just outside the kitchen area atm, and I can clearly see the potatoes on the countertop to my right, and the sight of the sprouts really irritates me. Can't help looking that way and can't help getting annoyed either.


Just a thought!
Is it possible that predictive text has caused the problem? I very often find if I'm typing an 'unusual' word the predictive text comes up with the most ridiculous option. If they are working at a pace, then it could easily be overlooked.

Move your spuds!!!


----------



## laugher

Cully said:


> Just a thought!
> Is it possible that predictive text has caused the problem? I very often find if I'm typing an 'unusual' word the predictive text comes up with the most ridiculous option. If they are working at a pace, then it could easily be overlooked.
> 
> Move your spuds!!!


That's so simple and easy! Yes, gotta move them. Complaining helped in that I got a solution from you. I could be the uber-dumb person in Zen parables who misses the most obvious thing, thereby making the most obvious thing seem so Zen! 

As for the writing, they've defined chemical sublimation at length (about 50-70 words) when they should have written about the other kind, so I guess they could be having some fun.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Having selected the wrong programme on the washing machine, and despite pressing the so called cancel button it insists on carrying on regardless so I now have to wait before I can actually put the washing on


----------



## Cully

laugher said:


> That's so simple and easy! Yes, gotta move them. Complaining helped in that I got a solution from you. I could be the uber-dumb person in Zen parables who misses the most obvious thing, thereby making the most obvious thing seem so Zen!
> 
> As for the writing, they've defined chemical sublimation at length (about 50-70 words) when they should have written about the other kind, so I guess they could be having some fun.


Well if they're having fun when they should be writing seriously then you have to give them something to _really_ tax their brains:Nailbiting.


----------



## Dimwit

Not all that petty but I was very annoyed that the referral vet decided that the best way to tell me that the dimwit has cancer was in the discharge letter, which then went on to detail the cost of surgery but without giving me any actual information about alternative options or the prognosis.
So I ranted (and cried) at them down the phone...


----------



## Cully

Dimwit said:


> Not all that petty but I was very annoyed that the referral vet decided that the best way to tell me that the dimwit has cancer was in the discharge letter, which then went on to detail the cost of surgery but without giving me any actual information about alternative options or the prognosis.
> So I ranted (and cried) at them down the phone...


How insensitive and unnecessary. I hope your rant made them feel dreadful for the way they handled it.


----------



## lullabydream

Today I received some new pet tags from my usual place ..

They have only spelt my name wrong! So frustrating! Surely people should be more careful


----------



## ECT

People staying annoyed at me even though I have apologised. I don't think I did anything wrong. I just had a rant about Thea rolling in something stinky but apparently I 'always whinge' so I apologised but it's clearly not good enough!


----------



## £54etgfb6

laugher said:


> I was grading some student essays yesterday, and some of them have allegedly mistaken psychological sublimation for chemical sublimation. Just how could someone mistake a psych concept for a chemical process, but then it occurred to me that the students were likely doing this to annoy me--or amuse me (if one has to take the charitable view). Regardless, I'm both dreading and looking forward to discussing this with them. Some other week I'd have just laughed this off and left some wise comment on their paper, but not this week though.
> 
> It also annoys me when my potatoes start sprouting. I'm working from just outside the kitchen area atm, and I can clearly see the potatoes on the countertop to my right, and the sight of the sprouts really irritates me. Can't help looking that way and can't help getting annoyed either.


The idea of someone becoming so angry they resort to becoming a gas is quite funny. Perhaps these students are in a group chat and one person has used the words "chemical sublimation" when discussing the essay and everyone else has followed suit without questioning it.


----------



## rona

Dimwit said:


> Not all that petty but I was very annoyed that the referral vet decided that the best way to tell me that the dimwit has cancer was in the discharge letter, which then went on to detail the cost of surgery but without giving me any actual information about alternative options or the prognosis.
> So I ranted (and cried) at them down the phone...


I feel your pain


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> Menopause tried and tested tip: keep a.small bottle of water in the fridge (or freezer). Not necessarily to drink, but wonderful to pop down a hot cleavage or hold to and roll over a glowing face. I often used to just stand with my head in the fridge too.


Good tips! I was laying in bed the other night with no heating, -1C temp outside, thrown off the duvet and sheet, feeling like a sweaty pig and thinking 'menopause....you suck!:Shifty'
:Hilarious



Cully said:


> I did get some but they are, shall we say, rather unfashionable. Why they can't make decent looking socks with looser tops I don't know!


I always get the diabetic socks as my legs are prone to swelling. TBH I usually just live in bed socks as they are comfy and wide. Im willing to forego fashion for socks that fit!

Annoyed by technology today and my total lack of understanding around it. Just ordered my first mobile phone today and the ad was happily telling me how the phone had fumfteen flibbittynorberts of memory like Im going to turn around and go 'oooooooh, fumfteen!!:Wideyed.....that _is_ a lot of flibbittynorberts of memory!! What an awesome phone!':Woot
Im pretty sure though that it isnt possible to dumb things down enough for me to understand it and not come across like you are talking to a toddler!:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

catz4m8z said:


> Good tips! I was laying in bed the other night with no heating, -1C temp outside, thrown off the duvet and sheet, feeling like a sweaty pig and thinking 'menopause....you suck!:Shifty'
> :Hilarious
> 
> I always get the diabetic socks as my legs are prone to swelling. TBH I usually just live in bed socks as they are comfy and wide. Im willing to forego fashion for socks that fit!
> 
> Annoyed by technology today and my total lack of understanding around it. Just ordered my first mobile phone today and the ad was happily telling me how the phone had fumfteen flibbittynorberts of memory like Im going to turn around and go 'oooooooh, fumfteen!!:Wideyed.....that _is_ a lot of flibbittynorberts of memory!! What an awesome phone!':Woot
> Im pretty sure though that it isnt possible to dumb things down enough for me to understand it and not come across like you are talking to a toddler!:Hilarious


New phone...does that mean you can share pictures of the dogs?


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Annoyed by technology today and my total lack of understanding around it. Just ordered my first mobile phone today and the ad was happily telling me how the phone had fumfteen flibbittynorberts of memory like Im going to turn around and go 'oooooooh, fumfteen!!:Wideyed.....that _is_ a lot of flibbittynorberts of memory!! What an awesome phone!':Woot
> Im pretty sure though that it isnt possible to dumb things down enough for me to understand it and not come across like you are talking to a toddler!:Hilarious


#Me too


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Today I received some new pet tags from my usual place ..
> 
> They have only spelt my name wrong! So frustrating! Surely people should be more careful


Not much to ask is it?


----------



## Cully

Arrgh, I'm in the process of looking for s new phone and am lost in all the tech. Why do they try and sell me something I don't need and blind me with techno speak just to try and convince me I need all these bells and whistles!!??
Tbh the only reason I want a new smartphone is because my present one is too old for the updates.
So I fully sympathise with anyone seeking a phone.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> Arrgh, I'm in the process of looking for s new phone and am lost in all the tech. Why do they try and sell me something I don't need and blind me with techno speak just to try and convince me I need all these bells and whistles!!??
> Tbh the only reason I want a new smartphone is because my present one is too old for the updates.
> So I fully sympathise with anyone seeking a phone.


My last phone company (O2) used to phone me regularly purely to offer me things like ipads, speakers, headphones, etc etc etc at "discounted prices". Whether they were discounted or not doesn't matter because if I wanted one I would be looking for one!

I don't understand a lot about technology and rely a lot on my partner for it. I would like to buy an iPad if I am accepted to study medicine so he took me into town to have a look at them in person. I was so wowed by the fact that you can use the pen to hand-write things on the screen that when he asked me which one seemed the best fit for me I could barely remember the differences between them. One is small,... one is very large... and one is medium?  They all have pens


----------



## lorilu

Dimwit said:


> Not all that petty but I was very annoyed that the referral vet decided that the best way to tell me that the dimwit has cancer was in the discharge letter, which then went on to detail the cost of surgery but without giving me any actual information about alternative options or the prognosis.
> So I ranted (and cried) at them down the phone...


Speechless.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Im pretty sure though that it isnt possible to dumb things down enough for me to understand it and not come across like you are talking to a toddler


I'm with you on that. I carry a cell phone but never use it, just buy a year card every year. But now I am told I have to replace the phone because the technology of it is obsolete. I only barely know how to use it, how I dread having to do this switch and learn how to use something else.

I carry it for emergencies. Every now and then I turn it on just to remind myself of how to do it. I hate technology. It has passed me by so far now, I just don't want to deal with it any further than my lap top, forums, and e mail.


----------



## picaresque

Not so petty but the clueless chattering classes and Twitter grifters are getting to me rn


----------



## laugher

bmr10 said:


> The idea of someone becoming so angry they resort to becoming a gas is quite funny. Perhaps these students are in a group chat and one person has used the words "chemical sublimation" when discussing the essay and everyone else has followed suit without questioning it.


This is entirely likely


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> My last phone company (O2) used to phone me regularly purely to offer me things like ipads, speakers, headphones, etc etc etc at "discounted prices". Whether they were discounted or not doesn't matter because if I wanted one I would be looking for one!
> 
> I don't understand a lot about technology and rely a lot on my partner for it. I would like to buy an iPad if I am accepted to study medicine so he took me into town to have a look at them in person. I was so wowed by the fact that you can use the pen to hand-write things on the screen that when he asked me which one seemed the best fit for me I could barely remember the differences between them. One is small,... one is very large... and one is medium?  They all have pens


What you need is an area, like a kids ball pen, where you can sit with all the different tablets etc and have a good play with them to help make your mind up.
I like the image of that. Loads of adults sat on the floor surrounded by 'toys' to explore!!!
I get overwhelmed with the sheer variety of what's available, in _anything_ really. Mostly it results in me coming away with nothing and feeling out of my depth. 
What I want is someone completely unbiased in the products just explaining them in a simple way I can understand. Is that so hard?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> What you need is an area, like a kids ball pen, where you can sit with all the different tablets etc and have a good play with them to help make your mind up.
> I like the image of that. Loads of adults sat on the floor surrounded by 'toys' to explore!!!
> I get overwhelmed with the sheer variety of what's available, in _anything_ really. Mostly it results in me coming away with nothing and feeling out of my depth.
> What I want is someone completely unbiased in the products just explaining them in a simple way I can understand. Is that so hard?


That is a very cheerful image  I am not a fan at ALL of going into a shop and being hounded by the staff about recommendations, product specifications, etc. I know it's their job and I've had to do that before with selling insurance but it makes me leave the store! The idea of a place to just test out items is much more relaxing to me.

In regards to unbiased reviews I know my father uses "What Hifi" a lot for his sound systems. However, I don't know if they are paid for articles!


----------



## £54etgfb6

laugher said:


> This is entirely likely


I am part of a group chat for my entire year and ignore it for the most part because of this reason. I wouldn't trust someone for advice if I couldn't see their reasoning behind it.


----------



## O2.0

Just got all sorts of pissed off at a dog trainer video where he said, and I quote "all purely positive trainers are Karens, single white women with no children." And he said it several times. 
And then I laughed at myself for getting pissed off as he's clearly doing it for the video hits and outrage factor the willy.


----------



## Dimwit

Cully said:


> How insensitive and unnecessary. I hope your rant made them feel dreadful for the way they handled it.


I did get a very apologetic call from a more senior vet, and actually managed to get some sense out of her (and she is going to 'gently' remind her colleagues that passing on this kind of news HAS to at least be done over the phone (as in-person not possible right now).



rona said:


> I feel your pain


It's awful isn't it? It's bad enough to find out but to do so in such a way that seems like the vets are only concerned with how much money you can/are prepared to spend is appalling


----------



## Dimwit

On the subject of socks, I knit my own socks (because I am an old biddy at heart and because they are so much more comfortable than shop-bought ones). But, they are less forgiving in size than shop-bought ones and since having my foot surgery last year my big toes are now a little bit longer and so most of my lovely socks no longer fit me :Arghh


----------



## catz4m8z

Technology just really hates me it seems and my house is a black hole where internets come to die....
Already cant get my smart tv to work and wifi hardly ever works here so I thought Id be alright with a mobile phone as it doesnt use the same network as my home wifi right?
Wrong! I couldnt even get my phone started up here and had to go round a friends house to initialize it.:Wideyed Now in my house its just super slow at buffering and loses connection all the time. I just dont get it, I live in a big town which should have excellent service (Ive checked) and yet any signal coming into my house seem to shrivel up and die instantly!:Shifty


----------



## £54etgfb6

catz4m8z said:


> Technology just really hates me it seems and my house is a black hole where internets come to die....
> Already cant get my smart tv to work and wifi hardly ever works here so I thought Id be alright with a mobile phone as it doesnt use the same network as my home wifi right?
> Wrong! I couldnt even get my phone started up here and had to go round a friends house to initialize it.:Wideyed Now in my house its just super slow at buffering and loses connection all the time. I just dont get it, I live in a big town which should have excellent service (Ive checked) and yet any signal coming into my house seem to shrivel up and die instantly!:Shifty


https://www.speedtest.net/ You can use this website to check the speed. If you're getting a extremely low speed (my flat is 66 Mbps which my boyfriend informs me is "pretty good") then it may be worth changing to a different provider. Different internet providers have varying speeds depending upon where you live.

If you do decide to switch, you can check the average speeds in your area on various websites. Here is one we used when we moved in: https://fibrecompare.com/?gclid=Cj0...Pk8JVdlthAcJDmv5nwhXCuXm72u2iBMUaAt6BEALw_wcB
The higher the speed in mbps the better.

If you have a big or long house your wifi may actually be an okay speed but may not be reaching the room you're in. You can get extenders for this so if you think this is your issue I can ask my boyfriend as he's used them before.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Also apologies if you were just wanting a rant lol! I just know it can be frustrating to pay for something that barely or doesn’t work.


----------



## £54etgfb6

A petty thing annoying me is that I love flowers but we can't afford them so I never get any. Saw some bouquets in the bargain bin at the co-op so I took one home. The minute I get home I put them in a vase and I feel so happy seeing some life in our little flat. Then I remember why we _don't_ have any life in our flat- Miri. I googled if they are safe around cats and both are toxic (apparently even with inhalation!). They're now locked in our spare bedroom and will be donated to my sister tomorrow.

I'm considering donating Miri too if she doesn't grow up and accept plants into her life.

I joke but it was sad to have to remove them after how happy they made me. I am annoyed I didn't check in the store but on the bright side they were only like £2.


----------



## catz4m8z

bmr10 said:


> https://www.speedtest.net/ You can use this website to check the speed. If you're getting a extremely low speed (my flat is 66 Mbps which my boyfriend informs me is "pretty good") then it may be worth changing to a different provider. Different internet providers have varying speeds depending upon where you live.
> 
> If you have a big or long house your wifi may actually be an okay speed but may not be reaching the room you're in. You can get extenders for this so if you think this is your issue I can ask my boyfriend as he's used them before.


Ive checked my speed before and on the computer (where its connected to the cable) its good, 111Mbps....the problem is any wifi devices. Last time I checked on my tablet, on the rare occasion it worked!, it was 0.3Mbps!!:Nailbiting
I would def get extenders if I thought it would help but TBH you can be sitting right on top of the router and it makes no difference so not sure it would help.
The fact that the home wifi and the new phone are both having problems makes me think its something I cant fix.



bmr10 said:


> I'm considering donating Miri too if she doesn't grow up and accept plants into her life.


I havent had a cat in a while but Im pretty sure that what you call a house plant they call a salad!!LOL


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> Ive checked my speed before and on the computer (where its connected to the cable) its good, 111Mbps....the problem is any wifi devices. Last time I checked on my tablet, on the rare occasion it worked!, it was 0.3Mbps!!:Nailbiting
> I would def get extenders if I thought it would help but TBH you can be sitting right on top of the router and it makes no difference so not sure it would help.
> The fact that the home wifi and the new phone are both having problems makes me think its something I cant fix.
> 
> I havent had a cat in a while but Im pretty sure that what you call a house plant they call a salad!!LOL


I don't know much, but it does sound like an issue with the router. Who provided it?


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> https://www.speedtest.net/ You can use this website to check the speed. If you're getting a extremely low speed (my flat is 66 Mbps which my boyfriend informs me is "pretty good") then it may be worth changing to a different provider. Different internet providers have varying speeds depending upon where you live.
> 
> If you do decide to switch, you can check the average speeds in your area on various websites. Here is one we used when we moved in: https://fibrecompare.com/?gclid=Cj0...Pk8JVdlthAcJDmv5nwhXCuXm72u2iBMUaAt6BEALw_wcB
> The higher the speed in mbps the better.
> 
> If you have a big or long house your wifi may actually be an okay speed but may not be reaching the room you're in. You can get extenders for this so if you think this is your issue I can ask my boyfriend as he's used them before.


Good suggestions, I was just about to post something similar @catz4m8z .
I have a similar problem here with signal dropping even though I have super speed I still get buffering. So annoying. Both laptop and smartphone are a few years old and looking to update the phone, but can't afford new laptop yet. I don't want to spend out on updates if the problem is just broadband speed.
Hope you can sort it out asap.
And thanks @bmr10 .


----------



## Jaf

I found a lovely radio station in the car...but I can't get it in the house, (its not digital either) and if I drive more than 15mins away I lose the signal.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> I found a lovely radio station in the car...but I can't get it in the house, (its not digital either) and if I drive more than 15mins away I lose the signal.


You'll have to do a circular drive within its catchment area


----------



## Jaf

SbanR said:


> You'll have to do a circular drive within its catchment area


Do you know what's worse....I caught myself tutting when the signal goes! Argggghh! I'm an old lady, bit early I think.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> I found a lovely radio station in the car...but I can't get it in the house, (its not digital either) and if I drive more than 15mins away I lose the signal.


What do you mean by lovely radio station? What are they broadcasting!?


----------



## lorilu

When you sleep in on a Saturday morning and dream about work right before you wake up.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> What do you mean by lovely radio station? What are they broadcasting!?


It's a Spanish channel, playing mostly 80s English language pop. I recognise the music and it's all so chirpy, it just makes me happy. The best thing is, apart from adverts and the news (in Spanish so I'm learning!) there's no dj wittering on. No talking over the songs! Lovely.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jaf said:


> It's a Spanish channel, playing mostly 80s English language pop. I recognise the music and it's all so chirpy, it just makes me happy. The best thing is, apart from adverts and the news (in Spanish so I'm learning!) there's no dj wittering on. No talking over the songs! Lovely.


We were gifted an alexa for christmas and so I have discovered the wonders of radio. I am absolutely SICK of DJs talking over the ending of songs (with 30 seconds still to go?!?!) and sometimes SINGING along over the chorus????? Not for me! I am trying to have a solo performance! Do not ruin my vibe ):<


----------



## Cully

That's one of my pet bugs, DJ's who think they can sing but actually ruin the end of songs sqwarking over them!
Must be nice to have English songs though. Just a shame the range is outside your local area. Bummer.


----------



## catz4m8z

Pets who deliberately try and freak you out when you are home alone. You know the ones I mean.....cats that stare at absolutely nothing til you think you have a ghost:Bag or dogs that bark like maniacs at the totally empty bottom of your garden at night so you swear that you are about to get axe murdered.:Nailbiting
And nobody can convince me that it isnt done on purpose purely for s**ts and giggles coz pets can be dicks at times.:Shifty

My lot did it to me last night. They suddenly all leapt up and ran to the back door barking like crazy and sniffing around the door like somebody was outside.:Wideyed No idea what caused it but my working theory (after I ascertained I wasnt about to have a heart attack!) was that some cat decided to try my locked catflap to see if they could get in.


----------



## Calvine

bmr10 said:


> If I am to come down to the surgery in person with a stamp and an envelope is it not easier for me to collect the script at the same bloody time?????


They wouldn't think of anything so sensible! Duh!


----------



## Calvine

Cully said:


> I would have a pin to pick the seeds out to eat


So did we . . . Health and Safety would have a field-day now. My mother just used to throw us a darning needle and leave us to get on with it . . . . never checked that we hadn't swallowed the needles. Not sure what the procedure is now for eating them.


----------



## Calvine

Can't stand people who refuse to say ''neutered'', ''spayed'' or ''castrated'', but insist on saying their pet has been ''desexed'' or ''fixed'' (as though it was somehow broken and has been repaired).


----------



## Calvine

Dimwit said:


> Not all that petty but I was very annoyed that the referral vet decided that the best way to tell me that the dimwit has cancer was in the discharge letter, which then went on to detail the cost of surgery but without giving me any actual information about alternative options or the prognosis.
> So I ranted (and cried) at them down the phone...


Oh, how thoughtless; I hope you made them feel like rotters. I remember taking a cat to the vet (a very dearly-loved favourite, and so very young) and he had to be PTS very unexpectedly and I was totally shocked. Came out with the empty carrier and the girl at the desk asked me with a bright cheerful smile, ''Do you want to make another appointment for Gatsby?''. I know it wasn't her fault, but it was the last straw.


----------



## lullabydream

Calvine said:


> So did we . . . Health and Safety would have a field-day now. My mother just used to throw us a darning needle and leave us to get on with it . . . . never checked that we hadn't swallowed the needles. Not sure what the procedure is now for eating them.


I did the same and so did my kids, although they soon got fed up quickly.

I think most people buy them, ready to eat which is a shame!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Calvine said:


> Can't stand people who refuse to say ''neutered'', ''spayed'' or ''castrated'', but insist on saying their pet has been ''desexed'' or ''fixed'' (as though it was somehow broken and has been repaired).


Reminds me of people who cannot say vagina. There really does not need to be euphemisms for everything.


----------



## Siskin

bmr10 said:


> Reminds me of people who cannot say vagina. There really does not need to be euphemisms for everything.


And there are some weird and wonderful euphemisms about


----------



## catz4m8z

Calvine said:


> Can't stand people who refuse to say ''neutered'', ''spayed'' or ''castrated'', but insist on saying their pet has been ''desexed'' .


hey, now.....dont be so judgemental. Maybe their pet is nonbinary!
:Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith

bmr10 said:


> Reminds me of people who cannot say vagina. There really does not need to be euphemisms for everything.


People who mouth it instead and one is looking at them like . My mum sort of mouths it and say vaaa hina (the last part like the honk of a swan. Meanwhile my late gran would say 'fanny' with no such embarrassment.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jaf said:


> Do you know what's worse....I caught myself tutting when the signal goes! Argggghh! I'm an old lady, bit early I think.


Tut tut!
I know the feeling, but I AM an old lady, so allowed.


----------



## £54etgfb6

MollySmith said:


> People who mouth it instead and one is looking at them like . My mum sort of mouths it and say vaaa hina (the last part like the honk of a swan. Meanwhile my late gran would say 'fanny' with no such embarrassment.


My nana comes up with the most ridiculous phrases to refer to vaginas. If I've ever referred to what I've learnt on my uni course she tells me off for using "vulgar language" when they are anatomical terms and aren't sexual unless made so. She was horrified when she learnt that the cadavers at my university do not have their genitals covered. "Even the men's willys?" even the men's willys nana, yes


----------



## Cully

Calvine said:


> So did we . . . Health and Safety would have a field-day now. My mother just used to throw us a darning needle and leave us to get on with it . . . . never checked that we hadn't swallowed the needles. Not sure what the procedure is now for eating them.


No doubt there will be a special tool with a kite mark or suchlike. But nothing could be better than the joy of that pin. Or, being allowed to sit on the back doorstep and pod the peas for Sunday dinner. I ate far too many, but oh they were so sweet and more-ish.


----------



## Lyracollie

bmr10 said:


> My nana comes up with the most ridiculous phrases to refer to vaginas. If I've ever referred to what I've learnt on my uni course she tells me off for using "vulgar language" when they are anatomical terms and aren't sexual unless made so. She was horrified when she learnt that the cadavers at my university do not have their genitals covered. "Even the men's willys?" even the men's willys nana, yes


Have to say this made me laugh. 
It's funny how awkward most people are when it comes to body parts, as if we don't all have them.


----------



## lullabydream

Having a broken boiler, that's not fixable!


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> Having a broken boiler, that's not fixable!


Oh no … wrong time of year for that


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no … wrong time of year for that


Yep..the prices are ridiculous too!


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> Having a broken boiler, that's not fixable!


Oh no that's a nasty thing to happen at this time of year


----------



## rona

lullabydream said:


> Having a broken boiler, that's not fixable!


Oh dear.................


----------



## MollySmith

I have decided that waiting for mattresses topper is worse than waiting for a takeaway.

@Lurcherlad did you decide on the sofas?


----------



## MollySmith

lullabydream said:


> Having a broken boiler, that's not fixable!


Oh no. So sorry. Ours is on the last hurrah and I send small prayers when it lights.


----------



## MollySmith

bmr10 said:


> My nana comes up with the most ridiculous phrases to refer to vaginas. If I've ever referred to what I've learnt on my uni course she tells me off for using "vulgar language" when they are anatomical terms and aren't sexual unless made so. She was horrified when she learnt that the cadavers at my university do not have their genitals covered. "Even the men's willys?" even the men's willys nana, yes


Haha! I went to see the Vagina Monologues on stage and was very tempted to take my mum just to see how she'd explain it.

I have a fascinating book on etymology and some of our rudest- as opposed to biological - words are very historic. In some ways we've become more sensitive to words.


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> I have decided that waiting for mattresses topper is worse than waiting for a takeaway.
> 
> @Lurcherlad did you decide on the sofas?


Yep … going back Monday :Meh

Just not comfortable… too high, too hard.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Yep … going back Monday :Meh
> 
> Just not comfortable… too high, too hard.


Bums... literally! That's such a pain, I hope you find something nicer.


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> Bums... literally! That's such a pain, I hope you find something nicer.


Glad we went with this company though .. rather than be lumbered.

Think we'll make do with our old suite for a while


----------



## Siskin

I think Tesco’s has put me on a diet. Each week I order a specific item, my treat of the week, and for the last four weeks they haven’t had it. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Cully

Just spent the last few minutes googling what the strange dot icon at the top of my phone is but couldn't find an explanation.
Then had a light bulb moment and, Note to self: Next time you have a hayfever sneeze, wipe your screen!!!!! :Yuck


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> I think Tesco's has put me on a diet. Each week I order a specific item, my treat of the week, and for the last four weeks they haven't had it. Grrrrrrr


So annoying isn't it? I'm getting desperate for cat food and litter which they haven't had for weeks and the available subs unacceptable.


----------



## lullabydream

Cully said:


> So annoying isn't it? I'm getting desperate for cat food and litter which they haven't had for weeks and the available subs unacceptable.


Have you bought from zooplus before..I have plenty of cat food so haven't looked but tried to buy wet dog food yesterday and it's all sold out what I usually buy and alternatives! Am going to shop later with OH in tow to see if I can find suitable wet food dog food local. I doubt very much dealing with Stans allergies


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Have you bought from zooplus before..I have plenty of cat food so haven't looked but tried to buy wet dog food yesterday and it's all sold out what I usually buy and alternatives! Am going to shop later with OH in tow to see if I can find suitable wet food dog food local. I doubt very much dealing with Stans allergies


Yes, I used to buy regularly from ZP but stopped when supplies got irregular due to Brexit and never went back to them.
I've just put my order into Tesco for delivery tomorrow but I doubt they'll have the Felix I want.
I can go up there, it isn't too far away but I really resent having to go to all that effort and them no having what I want and then am in pain for a few days afterwards. I mean, that's why I began having deliveries years ago!!


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

Cully said:


> Yes, I used to buy regularly from ZP but stopped when supplies got irregular due to Brexit and never went back to them.
> I've just put my order into Tesco for delivery tomorrow but I doubt they'll have the Felix I want.
> I can go up there, it isn't too far away but I really resent having to go to all that effort and them no having what I want and then am in pain for a few days afterwards. I mean, that's why I began having deliveries years ago!!


They sell Felix on Ebay in various quantities.
Had to get my cats' Sheba pouches from there when Sainsburys didn't have them for ages.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> Just spent the last few minutes googling what the strange dot icon at the top of my phone is but couldn't find an explanation.
> Then had a light bulb moment and, Note to self: Next time you have a hayfever sneeze, wipe your screen!!!!! :Yuck


Ewww but :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not really petty, but still annoying … 

The scumbag who reversed into my son’s car in the supermarket car park and, despite being waved down by a couple of witnesses, drove off 

The number plate was noted, but shows up as invalid on DVLC and despite the cctv showing the impact, it seems the cameras aren’t positioned to capture the number plate 

Last hope is the parking charge company’s entrance/exit cameras will have caught it ….


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Not really petty, but still annoying …
> 
> The scumbag who reversed into my son's car in the supermarket car park and, despite being waved down by a couple of witnesses, drove off
> 
> The number plate was noted, but shows up as invalid on DVLC and despite the cctv showing the impact, it seems the cameras aren't positioned to capture the number plate
> 
> Last hope is the parking charge company's entrance/exit cameras will have caught it ….


Hope the git gets caught. It's people like that who push up our insurance.
Probably drunk with no documents and possibly driving a stolen car?


----------



## Cully

Dog Walker Woman said:


> They sell Felix on Ebay in various quantities.
> Had to get my cats' Sheba pouches from there when Sainsburys didn't have them for ages.


I wish they sold Felix pouches as singles. I've only ever seen tuna, chicken or beef.
It would save me a lot of trouble, not to mention wasting money if I could get trout, turkey, ham and a few others instead of a mixed box of twelve with six she won't eat!!!:Arghh


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Not really petty, but still annoying …
> 
> The scumbag who reversed into my son's car in the supermarket car park and, despite being waved down by a couple of witnesses, drove off
> 
> The number plate was noted, but shows up as invalid on DVLC and despite the cctv showing the impact, it seems the cameras aren't positioned to capture the number plate
> 
> Last hope is the parking charge company's entrance/exit cameras will have caught it ….


A few years ago I had a van back into me in a car park no witnesses and cctv camera was pointed the wrong way. I had to pay to have repairs done as it was my word against theirs. Cost me £500. So unjust. Hope you have a better outcome.


----------



## catz4m8z

Being chased by the TV licensing people because I didnt realiese that you have to tell them you dont need a license every 2 years.
I mean why?? I dont get threatening letters from the DVLA about car insurance for the car I dont have, or threatened with legal action because I dont have a library card! What makes the BBC so special?:Rage
I have Netflix, Amazon Prime and Disney Plus.....wouldnt waste my time with the BBC!


----------



## £54etgfb6

catz4m8z said:


> Being chased by the TV licensing people because I didnt realiese that you have to tell them you dont need a license every 2 years.
> I mean why?? I dont get threatening letters from the DVLA about car insurance for the car I dont have, or threatened with legal action because I dont have a library card! What makes the BBC so special?:Rage
> I have Netflix, Amazon Prime and Disney Plus.....wouldnt waste my time with the BBC!


When we first moved in we got a letter from the BBC demanding us to pay a TV license before we got a letter from the council acknowledging we had moved  My partner almost paid it out of fear- despite us not watching ANY tv channels at all!


----------



## Cully

:Arghh






I don't believe it. How could they? I've lost the will to live!!!!!
Tesco have only gone and stopped selling my coconut yoghurt. I get through 4 big pots of that every week. It's my nightly fix and the only thing that helps me sleep.!
Can you add coconut flavouring of some sort to plain yoghurt do you think?
Blast you Tesco, stop dictating to me what I can buy!


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> :Arghh
> View attachment 483293
> I don't believe it. How could they? I've lost the will to live!!!!!
> Tesco have only gone and stopped selling my coconut yoghurt. I get through 4 big pots of that every week. It's my nightly fix and the only thing that helps me sleep.!
> Can you add coconut flavouring of some sort to plain yoghurt do you think?
> Blast you Tesco, stop dictating to me what I can buy!
> View attachment 483292


I'm dreading they do this to the lemon yoghurt I have, it's the only flavour I like


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> :Arghh
> View attachment 483293
> I don't believe it. How could they? I've lost the will to live!!!!!
> Tesco have only gone and stopped selling my coconut yoghurt. I get through 4 big pots of that every week. It's my nightly fix and the only thing that helps me sleep.!
> Can you add coconut flavouring of some sort to plain yoghurt do you think?
> Blast you Tesco, stop dictating to me what I can buy!
> View attachment 483292


A lot of vegan yogurts are coconut based and taste like coconut? You could try this and see if it's suitable


----------



## DanWalkersmum

bmr10 said:


> A lot of vegan yogurts are coconut based and taste like coconut? You could try this and see if it's suitable


Trying to be helpful, Lidl sell a large pot of coconut yoghurt that you could try and see if you like it. I think it's a good one


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> A lot of vegan yogurts are coconut based and taste like coconut? You could try this and see if it's suitable


I've seen a soya coconut yogurt so might try that. Or maybe add some coconut milk to a plain yoghurt.
What I dislike too is the way everything is creeping up in price. They stop stocking something and the replacement is much dearer. As if they don't make enough profit already.


----------



## Cully

DanWalkersmum said:


> Trying to be helpful, Lidl sell a large pot of coconut yoghurt that you could try and see if you like it. I think it's a god one


I can't get to Lidl. If I could I'd be doing all my grocery shopping there. But by the time I've got a taxi there and back I've spent more than I would have saved!
Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> I've seen a soya coconut yogurt so might try that. Or maybe add some coconut milk to a plain yoghurt.
> What I dislike too is the way everything is creeping up in price. They stop stocking something and the replacement is much dearer. As if they don't make enough profit already.


I don't like coconut so I can't really rate them. The ones I avoid _are_ the coconut-based ones! My sister likes them though  Yes! It is very annoying when you have a favourite item and it disappears and then comes back with a different recipe/increased price.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cully said:


> I can't get to Lidl. If I could I'd be doing all my grocery shopping there. But by the time I've got a taxi there and back I've spent more than I would have saved!
> Thanks for the thought though.


That's a shame, they do seem to be building new stores everywhere nowadays as well maybe near you soon.....


----------



## Cully

DanWalkersmum said:


> That's a shame, they do seem to be building new stores everywhere nowadays as well maybe near you soon.....


 It would be good if both Lidl and Aldi had online grocery shopping. I'd definitely use them.
But then I suppose if they had to pay for vans and drivers etc they wouldn't be able to keep grocery costs down would they!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cully said:


> It would be good if both Lidl and Aldi had online grocery shopping. I'd definitely use them.
> But then I suppose if they had to pay for vans and drivers etc they wouldn't be able to keep grocery costs down would they!!


Lidl has definitely come a long way since it first came to to this country that's for sure, wonder if they have any plans to do deliveries?


----------



## Cully

DanWalkersmum said:


> Lidl has definitely come a long way since it first came to to this country that's for sure, wonder if they have any plans to do deliveries?


 I think it's the cost of providing an online service that's the problem. I'm sure I watched a program about this a while back. Can't remember if it was Lidl or Aldi but they were explaining it would cost too much to set up _and_ keep their grocery prices low.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I've seen a soya coconut yogurt so might try that. Or maybe add some coconut milk to a plain yoghurt.
> What I dislike too is the way everything is creeping up in price. They stop stocking something and the replacement is much dearer. As if they don't make enough profit already.


So sorry to hear about the loss of your favorite treat. I know how it is. I had a favorite crunchy granola bar I liked to have before bed time as my "bedtime cookies and milk". Something changed in their recipe and they ares o gross now, I finally gave up on them but have never found anything to replace them. I miss them a lot, but ugh!

I would think you could add coconut to plain yogurt, don't know if it would be quite the same, but maybe worth a try.

Groceries are sky high. I am just me alone and my cats, and am really struggling, I just don't know how families manage now.


----------



## lorilu

My annoyance is really petty but my gosh if I hear "Thank you so much" for some mundane thing one more time I feel like I am going to punch someone in the nose. "Thank you so much" should be used for something really special, you know? The way people are suddenly using it, it means nothing. It means less than nothing. Who says "thank you so much" when you hand them a piece of mail? Seriously. Thank you, or even thanks is appropriate. Thank you _so much_ is not.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> My annoyance is really petty but my gosh if I hear "Thank you so much" for some mundane thing one more time I feel like I am going to punch someone in the nose. "Thank you so much" should be used for something really special, you know? The way people are suddenly using it, it means nothing. It means less than nothing. Who says "thank you so much" when you hand them a piece of mail? Seriously. Thank you, or even thanks is appropriate. Thank you _so much_ is not.


So annoying when these phrases are used common place instead of reserved as genuine extra special gratitude.
There are so many comments which are OTT it makes me wonder what people say when that extra touch is really needed. 
We should be used to it now but "have a nice day now" and "enjoy the rest of your day" really get in my nerves.
Mostly said when I've just dumped a week's worth of groceries on the conveyer belt, loaded it into bags and now have the joy of lugging it home and best of all, putting it all away, especially when I've bought a bit more that my freezer will hold.
No, I won't have a nice day or enjoy the rest of it. I'd much prefer "good luck getting that lot home!" and a grin.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> So annoying when these phrases are used common place instead of reserved as genuine extra special gratitude.
> There are so many comments which are OTT it makes me wonder what people say when that extra touch is really needed.
> We should be used to it now but "have a nice day now" and "enjoy the rest of your day" really get in my nerves.
> Mostly said when I've just dumped a week's worth of groceries on the conveyer belt, loaded it into bags and now have the joy of lugging it home and best of all, putting it all away, especially when I've bought a bit more that my freezer will hold.
> No, I won't have a nice day or enjoy the rest of it. I'd much prefer "good luck getting that lot home!" and a grin.


Yes! It's nice to know someone else gets what I mean.

I get told to "have a nice day" a hundred times a day lol, and it still annoys me. Some people just can't seem to end a conversation without it. I often want to say "Don't tell me what to do" hahaha.

And I know I've complained about this before but the "How are you" thing. I hate being asked that, it's meaningless and I refuse to answer it. What's wrong with hello or good morning?


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Yes! It's nice to know someone else gets what I mean.
> 
> I get told to "have a nice day" a hundred times a day lol, and it still annoys me. Some people just can't seem to end a conversation without it. I often want to say "Don't tell me what to do" hahaha.
> 
> And I know I've complained about this before but the "How are you" thing. I hate being asked that, it's meaningless and I refuse to answer it. What's wrong with hello or good morning?


Now that's a question I would cheerfully answer truthfully. After listening to my very long medical history they would never again flippantly ask anyone else that question.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Now that's a question I would cheerfully answer truthfully. After listening to my very long medical history they would never again flippantly ask anyone else that question.


I've found ways to stop it too lol. Not to my customers though. But co-workers. One guy who would ask me every morning in a manner impossible to ignore I finally said "Don't you know better by now not to ask me that first thing in the morning?" (I am really grouchy in the morning ha) He no longer asks me when he says good morning though I have seen him catch himself a few times. He's a fast learner. For the other most annoying person I've ignored her (she'll ask again and again) or say things like "really rotten" or "you don't want to know" or "I don't want to talk about it" enough times that she asks LESS often and I'm hoping it will keep on and she'll stop all together.

For meeting coworkers in the hall I just ignore the question, say hello and keep walking. For customers on the phone or at my window I just ignore it and say "how can I help you" unless it's a customer I have a history of a bond with and I know they really want to know -in a general sense of course.


----------



## ForestWomble

My kettle has stopped working :Grumpy


----------



## LinznMilly

lorilu said:


> My annoyance is really petty but my gosh if I hear "Thank you so much" for some mundane thing one more time I feel like I am going to punch someone in the nose. "Thank you so much" should be used for something really special, you know? The way people are suddenly using it, it means nothing. It means less than nothing. Who says "thank you so much" when you hand them a piece of mail? Seriously. Thank you, or even thanks is appropriate. Thank you _so much_ is not.


I'm guilty of either thanking people too much, or not at all. :Bag But if I say Thank you so much, it really does come from the heart. Same with saying "sorry". I've said things that have hurt (usually my mum) in the past, and she's demanded an apology, but I've refused, saying it wouldn't be genuine. But when I'm wrong, my conscious kicks me to hell and back, so I'm quick to apologise.



Cully said:


> So annoying when these phrases are used common place instead of reserved as genuine extra special gratitude.
> There are so many comments which are OTT it makes me wonder what people say when that extra touch is really needed.
> We should be used to it now but "have a nice day now" and "enjoy the rest of your day" really get in my nerves.
> Mostly said when I've just dumped a week's worth of groceries on the conveyer belt, loaded it into bags and now have the joy of lugging it home and best of all, putting it all away, especially when I've bought a bit more that my freezer will hold.
> No, I won't have a nice day or enjoy the rest of it. I'd much prefer "good luck getting that lot home!" and a grin.


Lol, I'd bet that would go down with the cashier's boss though… not. . But I get it, again, it's a genuine attempt at being friendly and authentic, as opposed to the cookie cutter "have a nice day" response. 



ForestWomble said:


> My kettle has stopped working :Grumpy


Jaysus! You're not having a good time of it, at the moment, are you?! Sending hugs.

I'm not going to complain yet, but stand by for a moan about computer problems…


----------



## Jaf

My Internet went down. My house phone comes through the Internet so couldn't use it either. Tried to phone the Internet people on my mobile but got hideous music-while-you-wait and eventually gave up. My mobile phone is pay as you go, so no Internet on it and in order to buy a package I needed the Internet! Arrrggghhh. In the end I had to drive into town to go into a cafe to use their WiFi so I could complain.

They've just been and replaced stuff, and realigned the dish. Had been nearly 2 days and I'm glad it's fixed.


----------



## ForestWomble

LinznMilly said:


> I'm guilty of either thanking people too much, or not at all. :Bag But if I say Thank you so much, it really does come from the heart. Same with saying "sorry". I've said things that have hurt (usually my mum) in the past, and she's demanded an apology, but I've refused, saying it wouldn't be genuine. But when I'm wrong, my conscious kicks me to hell and back, so I'm quick to apologise.
> 
> Lol, I'd bet that would go down with the cashier's boss though… not. . But I get it, again, it's a genuine attempt at being friendly and authentic, as opposed to the cookie cutter "have a nice day" response.
> 
> *Jaysus! You're not having a good time of it, at the moment, are you?! Sending hugs. *
> 
> I'm not going to complain yet, but stand by for a moan about computer problems…


Thanks for the hugs. *Hugs* for you too. 
At least my boiler is behaving itself so far!


----------



## LinznMilly

ForestWomble said:


> Thanks for the hugs. *Hugs* for you too.
> At _least my boiler is behaving itself so far!_


Good. At least that's something. 

Computer's working fine.


----------



## catz4m8z

ForestWomble said:


> My kettle has stopped working :Grumpy


yup, that was my face when my microwave stopped working the other week too! But I have 2 kettles so a back up in case of emergencies!!:Smug (really its coz I have no hot water and the bath fills quicker with 2 kettles on the go!LOL).:Shy

Annoyed today that I had to get a pair of shoes with leather on them. Obviously that sucks as a vegan but I can be on my feet for 10 or more hrs at work and if my shoes dont fit properly I get plantar fasciitis and it blimmin' well hurts. This last pair I tried conked out really quickly and left me limping all night and now I have spasms and cramps in my leg and lower back from walking funny. The only shoes I know work for my feet have leather uppers so Ive had to just buy a new pair.
oh well, being vegan is about avoiding animal products as much as you possibly can and I really did try several other options before admitting defeat.


----------



## lullabydream

My hair...growing out a pixie currently looks like I have a mushroom for a head or if you don't get that reference Victoria Woods hair in the 90s...not that I didn't love the great Victoria but her hair wasn't really show stopping!


----------



## simplysardonic

Currently roadworks is my petty annoyance, they gave a finish date for the 24th but they're still there.

The road is massively overused anyway as it's the only one that crosses the river for miles, it also has 2 sets of frequently used pedestrian crossings, so now there are queues of cars in both directions, & lots of impatient drivers doing 3 point turns further clogging everything up.

I'm glad I only have one client I need to visit on the other side of the Bure as I hate taking 20 minutes to cover less than a mile


----------



## Siskin

simplysardonic said:


> Currently roadworks is my petty annoyance, they gave a finish date for the 24th but they're still there.
> 
> The road is massively overused anyway as it's the only one that crosses the river for miles, it also has 2 sets of frequently used pedestrian crossings, so now there are queues of cars in both directions, & lots of impatient drivers doing 3 point turns further clogging everything up.
> 
> I'm glad I only have one client I need to visit on the other side of the Bure as I hate taking 20 minutes to cover less than a mile


Same happening where I live. At one point it was getting difficult to get out of the village as so many roads were closed for one reason or another. There is a lot of ash die back in Gloucestershire and the council is chopping down trees by roadsides showing the slightest sign for safety reasons. I ended up being 15 minutes late for a hospital appointment on Wednesday due to a road closure on our route despite leaving 20 earlier then we normally do to take the closure into account


----------



## lorilu

Technology! Oh my it just destroys me. I kept getting these notices that I had to get a new phone before February 2022. At first I thought it was just a sales trick, but now I know I will lose all my accumulated minutes if I don't do it.

So supposedly I could get a free phone, and I went onto the website but of course there were no free phones. So I went to walmart this morning and bought a new tracfone.

Now the fun, transferring over. I am just so...my brain shuts down when it comes to cell phones. I don't know why it just does. So I'm on the phone with someone right now, he's doing all the transferring for me. 

Oh god now I am being told someone else has to help me with the transfer, and now I've been disconnected.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Temporary traffic lights in the middle of the high street … but both on green 

Very helpful.


----------



## lorilu

So. I STILL have not completed the transfer. I cannot log into the website because the transfer is not completed. No one has called me back. And Mazy cat, instead of puking on the easily washable kitchen floor instead puked _into_ the window screen, and all over the perch, and _into_ the heating vent underneath.

Fun day.

And yes, I screamed. I'm not proud of it. But I did.


----------



## margy

A very strange coincidence is me thinking of you @lorilu while I was sat in a mobile phone shop on Wed updating my mobile. The reason being a man sat behind me and being seen to by a young assistant was having to answer all of her inane questions on what he did at the weekend and where she had been with her boyfriend. I was just thankful that the girl seeing to me was telling me all about herself rather than asking loads of questions about me and keep repeating are you happy with the service she had provided today .She told me to go and look around some shops because the transferring of data would take 30 minutes.


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> A very strange coincidence is me thinking of you @lorilu while I was sat in a mobile phone shop on Wed updating my mobile. The reason being a man sat behind me and being seen to by a young assistant was having to answer all of her inane questions on what he did at the weekend and where she had been with her boyfriend. I was just thankful that the girl seeing to me was telling me all about herself rather than asking loads of questions about me and keep repeating are you happy with the service she had provided today .She told me to go and look around some shops because the transferring of data would take 30 minutes.


Ha! Well I'm on my call back, but so far nothing's happening. They guy doesn't speak English very well but he's trying.


----------



## margy

lorilu said:


> Ha! Well I'm on my call back, but so far nothing's happening. They guy doesn't speak English very well but he's trying.


Hope you get it sorted. I'm hopeless and dread having to update.


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> Hope you get it sorted. I'm hopeless and dread having to update.


It's done. The last guy was finally helpful and got it done and even helped me figure out how to use it. Of course I haven't tried to set up voice mail or anything, but that doesn't matter because no one calls me on this phone anyway. I DID manage to enter all the phone numbers I would potentially need in an emergency (why I keep the phone) AND I took a picture of Queen Eva and Mazy cat snoozing away amidst al my angst, for my wallpaper.

Then I did my 2021 income taxes which is always enough to cause me to commit murder. My gosh what a day.

But at least it's all done now.

How I hate cell phones But I keep one both for emergencies (if the power goes out I won't have a landline to use) and because some day there won't be anything else, so I need to keep my brain knowing at least marginally how to use one.

By the way what the hell is a SIM card? Does anyone know?


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> By the way what the hell is a SIM card? Does anyone know?


Its a fiddly little shiny thing that goes into your phone isnt it?? (and no....I dont know what it does!).

Why is it that so many places sell black bin bags that dont fit inside standard black bins? And its not as if they are completely the wrong size, just slightly too small so as to taunt you when they fall into your bin.:Shifty


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Its a fiddly little shiny thing that goes into your phone isnt it?? (and no....I dont know what it does!).


Huh. Well I guess whatever it is I don't need it, because I never used one in my last phone either. I did at least last night figure out how to take a picture and change my wallpaper to Mazy cat and Queen Eva.

I am now annoyed because while I was in Walmart yesterday to get the phone (and a wireless router, how high tech am I haha though it's still in the box and likely to be for months) I grabbed three pair of cheap sweat pants, as mine are all in a shocking state and have been for several years. Full of holes and/or no elastic left to the waist..

I brought them home, took off and tossed the tags and washed them. I got large because I just like sweats to be baggy.

Well heck, the darn things are gigantic. I'm going to have to take in the waist, so then I'll have a big bulky seam at the waist. Tsk.


----------



## lullabydream

Sim card has you phone number, so it's definitely needed. 
Also its a small bit of storage on your device.
That's SIM card in laymen's terms


----------



## lorilu

lullabydream said:


> Sim card has you phone number, so it's definitely needed.
> Also its a small bit of storage on your device.
> That's SIM card in laymen's terms


So a sim card ADDS storage? Storage for what, data? Documents? Pictures? I don't have a sim card for this phone, nor for my last phone, so it can't be all that necessary. I don't use a cell phone for anything but to carry back and fourth from my car to my house. Or from my car to work (because I am told the smart phones can't be left in the car, like I did with my old phone for 15 years)

I have 12,000 accumulated minutes of "talk" time lol.


----------



## lullabydream

Usually SIM cards store your contacts but it depends how it works if you have set it up for that. It's not as important for that as such anymore as you have probably now synchronised your data with your email address.
The SIM might have specific apps on it too.

There must have had a sim card somewhere so you are assigning yourself to a network, and therefore being able to have a phone number, and make and receive calls and text messages


----------



## Lurcherlad

I thought all mobile phones need one to function.


----------



## lorilu

lullabydream said:


> Usually SIM cards store your contacts but it depends how it works if you have set it up for that. It's not as important for that as such anymore as you* have probably now synchronised your data with your email address.*


Nope..  I don't use the phone for e mail or anything else. I wouldn't even know how to synchronize anything.

I simply laboriously, with much cursing, typed in my contacts one by one, from the list I had made on the other phone. Which also did not have a SIM card installed. It came with one but I could never figure out how to open the phone and insert it. There was a diagram but it didn't work when I tried to follow instructions, so I never bothered.



lullabydream said:


> U
> The SIM might have specific apps on it too.
> 
> There must have had a sim card somewhere so you are assigning yourself to a network, and therefore being able to have a phone number, and make and receive calls and text messages


I am most definitely not interested in "apps". I hate the very word. I don't know what "assigning yourself to a network" means. None of it makes any sense to me, it's just impossible. My brain will not compute.

There is no SIM card. There is instructions on how to install one with a little wire tool, but it would apparently be purchased separately. <shrug>

I hate cell phones. I detest them. I loathe them. I resent with all my being that I feel the need to carry this thing and know at least how to turn it on and use it in case of emergency. But land lines will be gone some day so I have to keep up best I can.


----------



## MollySmith

You do not necessarily need a SIM card but a mobile phone without one cannot make calls or send/receive text messages unless it has connection to a WIFI network. My worry @lorilu is that if you were out and needed to contact someone and didn't have a SIM card, the mobile phone may not work. You might want to try it in a non-emergency situation.

This is what a SIM card looks like.










My SIM card comes from Giffgaff which is so much cheaper. My husband hates mobiles, apps and phones but we've got him a £5 a month plan so that if he goes out, he can call me.


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> You do not necessarily need a SIM card but a mobile phone without one cannot make calls or send/receive text messages unless it has connection to a WIFI network. My worry @lorilu is that if you were out and needed to contact someone and didn't have a SIM card, the mobile phone may not work. You might want to try it in a non-emergency situation.
> 
> This is what a SIM card looks like.
> 
> View attachment 483544
> 
> 
> My SIM card comes from Giffgaff which is so much cheaper. My husband hates mobiles, apps and phones but we've got him a £5 a month plan so that if he goes out, he can call me.


Thanks 

I have never had any problem using my cell phone when needed. Not for texting or calling. As far as functionality I mean. I certainly have problems with it, because I can't seem to learn how to use it without much waling and sobbing. I had to use it (the previous one) quite a bit during my sister's initial emergency and illness, since my other family members communicate exclusively by text or cell phone. Had no trouble with it's funcitons and I know there was no sim card in it, because like I said I could never figure out how to install it.

I don't have wifi and don't use it for internet access or e mail. Not the old one, and not the new one.

So you all keep telling me it's necessary but I have never installed one, so obviously that isn't so. It may be necessary for some functions, but not any function I ever care to use it for. I buy a card once a year, and the check for battery status now and then and that is all.

I know the new one works I practiced with it last night while I was still on the phone with the tracfone support guy.

In a perfect world I'd throw the effing thing in the river and never touch one again. I'd throw them all in the river. Metaphorically speaking. I would never really litter. But I wish they'd never been invented.

I HATE them. I hate using them and I hate the mentality of people, since they've become dependent on them. People are so rude and "my time is so much more important than your time" since the advent of cell phones. It's the worst invention ever. EVER.


----------



## lorilu

MollySmith said:


> This is what a SIM card looks like.


Thanks for that too. yes, one of those came with my previous phone. But I never installed it because I could never figure out how to get the phone open to do it. There was a diagram, but I just couldn't figure it out. 

I've been through all the stuff, and this one doesn't appear to have come with one, unless it was already installed in the factory,.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Looking at [email protected] for brushes for Miri and saw that they have a valentines day promotion. Why is the range of products marketed towards cats so incredibly tiny in comparison to those marketed towards dogs? In every pet store, supermarket, etc the selection of items for dogs vastly outweighs the options for cats. It makes me sad sometimes. Cats deserve cool products too! ): ): The worst is food options. Dogs have a much wider selection- my local [email protected] even carries raw dog food! Cats get very little variation between the big brands. Do people think cats are inanimate objects? /: ):

I used to love picking out toys for my dog but I feel I can't do the same with Miri. Everything is so limited.


----------



## lullabydream

bmr10 said:


> Looking at [email protected] for brushes for Miri and saw that they have a valentines day promotion. Why is the range of products marketed towards cats so incredibly tiny in comparison to those marketed towards dogs? In every pet store, supermarket, etc the selection of items for dogs vastly outweighs the options for cats. It makes me sad sometimes. Cats deserve cool products too! ): ): The worst is food options. Dogs have a much wider selection- my local [email protected] even carries raw dog food! Cats get very little variation between the big brands. Do people think cats are inanimate objects? /: ):
> 
> I used to love picking out toys for my dog but I feel I can't do the same with Miri. Everything is so limited.


I cant understand why cat food is actually nutritionally rubbish compared to the stuff you can get for dogs. It's like manufacturers shove taurine and that makes a cat food. Have always been an advocate that all dogfood has standards and I just can't say the same about cat food sadly


----------



## Oof

One petty thing that's annoyed me is my dentist. I changed my name recently, and dvla, banks, bills etc all been absolutely fine, yet dentist wanted 5 different pieces of proof and what felt like an interrogation. I only go there twice a year


----------



## Oof

lullabydream said:


> I cant understand why cat food is actually nutritionally rubbish compared to the stuff you can get for dogs. It's like manufacturers shove taurine and that makes a cat food. Have always been an advocate that all dogfood has standards and I just can't say the same about cat food sadly


I've never had a pet cat, so was completely unaware of this. How do you find a 'good' cat food (or other product) if there's little variety to compare it to?


----------



## Arny

bmr10 said:


> Looking at [email protected] for brushes for Miri and saw that they have a valentines day promotion. Why is the range of products marketed towards cats so incredibly tiny in comparison to those marketed towards dogs? In every pet store, supermarket, etc the selection of items for dogs vastly outweighs the options for cats. It makes me sad sometimes. Cats deserve cool products too! ): ): The worst is food options. Dogs have a much wider selection- my local [email protected] even carries raw dog food! Cats get very little variation between the big brands. Do people think cats are inanimate objects? /: ):
> 
> I used to love picking out toys for my dog but I feel I can't do the same with Miri. Everything is so limited.


Money! There's much more where dogs are concerned.


----------



## ForestWomble

bmr10 said:


> Looking at [email protected] for brushes for Miri and saw that they have a valentines day promotion. Why is the range of products marketed towards cats so incredibly tiny in comparison to those marketed towards dogs? In every pet store, supermarket, etc the selection of items for dogs vastly outweighs the options for cats. It makes me sad sometimes. Cats deserve cool products too! ): ): The worst is food options. Dogs have a much wider selection- my local [email protected] even carries raw dog food! Cats get very little variation between the big brands. Do people think cats are inanimate objects? /: ):
> 
> I used to love picking out toys for my dog but I feel I can't do the same with Miri. Everything is so limited.


You think it's bad with cats, you should try buying things for gerbils!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oof said:


> One petty thing that's annoyed me is my dentist. I changed my name recently, and dvla, banks, bills etc all been absolutely fine, yet dentist wanted 5 different pieces of proof and what felt like an interrogation. I only go there twice a year


Maybe in relation to the dental records that they keep in case you die. Don't want a mixup surrounding who's body this belongs to!


----------



## £54etgfb6

ForestWomble said:


> You think it's bad with cats, you should try buying things for gerbils!


I had snakes and often bought rodent toys and tubes for them because the market for non-dog pets is so lacking! ):


----------



## Oof

bmr10 said:


> Maybe in relation to the dental records that they keep in case you die. Don't want a mixup surrounding who's body this belongs to!


Ah ok, maybe that then? Damn that's morbid lol


----------



## £54etgfb6

lullabydream said:


> I cant understand why cat food is actually nutritionally rubbish compared to the stuff you can get for dogs. It's like manufacturers shove taurine and that makes a cat food. Have always been an advocate that all dogfood has standards and I just can't say the same about cat food sadly


I don't know if it's the pervasive attitude that cats seem to matter less than dogs but that's what I always figured. People seem to put more effort into their dog than their cat and I think the business owners are aware of this and follow suit. Just a generalisation.


----------



## lullabydream

Oof said:


> I've never had a pet cat, so was completely unaware of this. How do you find a 'good' cat food (or other product) if there's little variety to compare it to?


By reading a lot of labels!


----------



## £54etgfb6

The thing annoying me today (and most days) is people talking in the library. I have made so many changes to my studying habits to avoid this happening and I'm kind of sick of sacrificing my own studying so people can be rude and have a conversation. I've moved to an entirely different library because our main library seems to be full of students thinking the place is a place to eat and catch up with friends. Now I'm in the library for medics even though it's incredibly dark which plays with my astigmatism. There is an entire floor here that is meant to be completely silent, which is the only place I study. There are many posters on the doors as you walk in and the walls that this floor is silent study only.

*And yet!!!!!
*
Originally I would go down three flights of stairs to tell the librarians' because I thought this was more professional and less rude but the librarians come upstairs, tell the people off, leave, and the people start up again. I don't want to waste the librarians' time so instead, I remind people this is a silent floor by myself and ask them if they could move the conversation to another floor or stop talking altogether. I am just so tired of the looks and attitude people give me when I say this. It's as if I've grown 3 heads or I've spat on them. I can appreciate it if you haven't noticed the signs on the walls/doors but why are you so offended that I've asked you to be quiet? It's a library after all how surprising can it be.

Just why not be considerate and respectful of other students? I have a very hard time concentrating when I can hear people talking. I use earplugs but I've yet to find a pair that stay in my ears. After four years of having to deal with this, it is grating on me. Just text each other if you must, that's what my friends and I do when we are arranging what time we'll go for lunch, go home, etc.

:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling

The worst is is that most of these people take their masks down when talking! I won't get started on covid in this thread but it is still the law here!


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> The thing annoying me today (and most days) is people talking in the library. I have made so many changes to my studying habits to avoid this happening and I'm kind of sick of sacrificing my own studying so people can be rude and have a conversation. I've moved to an entirely different library because our main library seems to be full of students thinking the place is a place to eat and catch up with friends. Now I'm in the library for medics even though it's incredibly dark which plays with my astigmatism. There is an entire floor here that is meant to be completely silent, which is the only place I study. There are many posters on the doors as you walk in and the walls that this floor is silent study only.
> 
> *And yet!!!!!
> *
> Originally I would go down three flights of stairs to tell the librarians' because I thought this was more professional and less rude but the librarians come upstairs, tell the people off, leave, and the people start up again. I don't want to waste the librarians' time so instead, I remind people this is a silent floor by myself and ask them if they could move the conversation to another floor or stop talking altogether. I am just so tired of the looks and attitude people give me when I say this. It's as if I've grown 3 heads or I've spat on them. I can appreciate it if you haven't noticed the signs on the walls/doors but why are you so offended that I've asked you to be quiet? It's a library after all how surprising can it be.
> 
> Just why not be considerate and respectful of other students? I have a very hard time concentrating when I can hear people talking. I use earplugs but I've yet to find a pair that stay in my ears. After four years of having to deal with this, it is grating on me. Just text each other if you must, that's what my friends and I do when we are arranging what time we'll go for lunch, go home, etc.
> 
> :Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling
> 
> The worst is is that most of these people take their masks down when talking! I won't get started on covid in this thread but it is still the law here!


Oh goodness, I don't know how you can stand it. My library hasn't been open during covid but now it has reopened and they are having groups of people in as a communal meeting place. It makes concentrating very hard. I do understand that they are trying to get more people into libraries (use or lose) but the constant babble of voices, even a low rumble is intolerable if you're trying to research something.
I'm afraid in your situation where people are rude and intolerant I would be tempted to shout over them, "Shut the **** up!!" I bet that would silence them.:Jawdrop!


----------



## Oof

Today I bought another book that's recommended reading for my course.
Another book that is full of 'pack', 'dominance', even scruffing (!) etc etc. Its really frustrating. The books may have good info, but it's hard to get to because of all the crap surrounding it.


----------



## margy

Oof said:


> Today I bought another book that's recommended reading for my course.
> Another book that is full of 'pack', 'dominance', even scruffing (!) etc etc. Its really frustrating. The books may have good info, but it's hard to get to because of all the crap surrounding it.


I remember reading a dog training book that recommended picking your pup up by the scruff of the neck and shaking it as that's apparently what the bitch does if pup does something she doesn't like. I have to admit once doing this with my Parsons terrier when he went for a dog who invaded his space. I can only say I was ignorant and thought I was doing the right thing. I now know better thanks to this forum and am better prepared for any future dog I get.


----------



## Oof

margy said:


> I remember reading a dog training book that recommended picking your pup up by the scruff of the neck and shaking it as that's apparently what the bitch does if pup does something she doesn't like. I have to admit once doing this with my Parsons terrier when he went for a dog who invaded his space. I can only say I was ignorant and thought I was doing the right thing. I now know better thanks to this forum and am better prepared for any future dog I get.


I remember adults doing it to dogs when I was younger, exactly as you described with 'growling'. I think that was common knowledge at the time.

**should add, the book with the scruffing was published in 2001 so not too old(?!)


----------



## Cully

Trying to look on ebay. I haven't been there for ages and couldn't sign in, despite changing my password twice and having to verify who I am twice. Why is it so difficult?


----------



## lorilu

We had 12 hours of pouring rain, then the temperature dropped and we had sleet and then snow and more sleet then some ice. I live on a state maintained road. The plows come through every 5 minutes. They've pushed all the snow from the roads (dirt included, big chunks of solid ice and so on) onto the sidewalks. It solid packed out there, no way I can remove it. As a homeowner I am responsible for my stretch of sidewalk, and I've always been very conscientious about keeping it cleared, way more than any of my neighbors. But this...I can not do.


----------



## £54etgfb6

lorilu said:


> We had 12 hours of pouring rain, then the temperature dropped and we had sleet and then snow and more sleet then some ice. I live on a state maintained road. The plows come through every 5 minutes. They've pushed all the snow from the roads (dirt included, big chunks of solid ice and so on) onto the sidewalks. It solid packed out there, no way I can remove it. As a homeowner I am responsible for my stretch of sidewalk, and I've always been very conscientious about keeping it cleared, way more than any of my neighbors. But this...I can not do.


If the snow and ice have been pushed from the road onto the path where are you meant to move it to? Are you expected to remove it from the street entirely via car or do people put it in their gardens? I can't visualise this in my head. I don't know where our snow goes. It tends to just get flattened by feet.


----------



## lorilu

bmr10 said:


> If the snow and ice have been pushed from the road onto the path where are you meant to move it to? Are you expected to remove it from the street entirely via car or do people put it in their gardens? I can't visualise this in my head. I don't know where our snow goes. It tends to just get flattened by feet.


Pile it into your front yard or on the strip between the sidewalk and the road. But homeowners are responsible for keeping the sidewalks clear. There is heavy pedestrian traffic on my street. Only a few people actually do keep their walks clear, me being one. I noticed after the last snowstorm there was a flurry of everyone doing their walks so I suspect the town must have sent out letters. But this..I cannot do it.


----------



## Jackie C

bmr10 said:


> The thing annoying me today (and most days) is people talking in the library. I have made so many changes to my studying habits to avoid this happening and I'm kind of sick of sacrificing my own studying so people can be rude and have a conversation. I've moved to an entirely different library because our main library seems to be full of students thinking the place is a place to eat and catch up with friends. Now I'm in the library for medics even though it's incredibly dark which plays with my astigmatism. There is an entire floor here that is meant to be completely silent, which is the only place I study. There are many posters on the doors as you walk in and the walls that this floor is silent study only.
> 
> *And yet!!!!!
> *
> Originally I would go down three flights of stairs to tell the librarians' because I thought this was more professional and less rude but the librarians come upstairs, tell the people off, leave, and the people start up again. I don't want to waste the librarians' time so instead, I remind people this is a silent floor by myself and ask them if they could move the conversation to another floor or stop talking altogether. I am just so tired of the looks and attitude people give me when I say this. It's as if I've grown 3 heads or I've spat on them. I can appreciate it if you haven't noticed the signs on the walls/doors but why are you so offended that I've asked you to be quiet? It's a library after all how surprising can it be.
> 
> Just why not be considerate and respectful of other students? I have a very hard time concentrating when I can hear people talking. I use earplugs but I've yet to find a pair that stay in my ears. After four years of having to deal with this, it is grating on me. Just text each other if you must, that's what my friends and I do when we are arranging what time we'll go for lunch, go home, etc.
> 
> :Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling
> 
> The worst is is that most of these people take their masks down when talking! I won't get started on covid in this thread but it is still the law here!


It's just so f*****g rude, especially as it was in a silent area! I was in the local library and children were running around. I mean, FFS.

Why do my next-door neighbours visitors insist on parking outside our house? I know it's a public road, and anyone can park there, but my neighbours don't have a car, so there is always - and I mean always - a spot in front of their house. But the visitors park outside our house. They know I have a car (as it's the same people every time and half the time my car is there when they visit). What's worse, is if next-door-but-one has their car parked of their house, next door's visitors often take up two spaces with their one car. 
A few times, they've been parked up and and I've pulled up whilst they're talking outside, I've carried several bags of heavy shopping in and out past them from halfway up the street, said a friendly "Hello" and they've carried on talking, ignored me and haven't moved their car. 
I know it's insanely petty, but it just bugs me.


----------



## £54etgfb6

lorilu said:


> Pile it into your front yard or on the strip between the sidewalk and the road. But homeowners are responsible for keeping the sidewalks clear. There is heavy pedestrian traffic on my street. Only a few people actually do keep their walks clear, me being one. I noticed after the last snowstorm there was a flurry of everyone doing their walks so I suspect the town must have sent out letters. But this..I cannot do it.


That's quite a demand on citizens, especially for those living in snowy areas or those with mobility/health issues. I don't blame you at all.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jackie C said:


> It's just so f*****g rude, especially as it was in a silent area! I was in the local library and children were running around. I mean, FFS.
> 
> Why do my next-door neighbours visitors insist on parking outside our house? I know it's a public road, and anyone can park there, but my neighbours don't have a car, so there is always - and I mean always - a spot in front of their house. But the visitors park outside our house. They know I have a car (as it's the same people every time and half the time my car is there when they visit). What's worse, is if next-door-but-one has their car parked of their house, next door's visitors often take up two spaces with their one car.
> A few times, they've been parked up and and I've pulled up whilst they're talking outside, I've carried several bags of heavy shopping in and out past them from halfway up the street, said a friendly "Hello" and they've carried on talking, ignored me and haven't moved their car.
> I know it's insanely petty, but it just bugs me.


Surely visitors would want the shortest walking time possible? What an odd decision to make!!


----------



## Oof

Jackie C said:


> It's just so f*****g rude, especially as it was in a silent area! I was in the local library and children were running around. I mean, FFS.
> 
> Why do my next-door neighbours visitors insist on parking outside our house? I know it's a public road, and anyone can park there, but my neighbours don't have a car, so there is always - and I mean always - a spot in front of their house. But the visitors park outside our house. They know I have a car (as it's the same people every time and half the time my car is there when they visit). What's worse, is if next-door-but-one has their car parked of their house, next door's visitors often take up two spaces with their one car.
> A few times, they've been parked up and and I've pulled up whilst they're talking outside, I've carried several bags of heavy shopping in and out past them from halfway up the street, said a friendly "Hello" and they've carried on talking, ignored me and haven't moved their car.
> I know it's insanely petty, but it just bugs me.


This happens to me!!! Next door neighbour has no car so they can park outside their garage, but no, they park outside of mine!
I have to then park around the corner and walk


----------



## lorilu

bmr10 said:


> That's quite a demand on citizens, especially for those living in snowy areas or those with mobility/health issues. I don't blame you at all.


Here I took a picture after trying to work on it a bit. I had gone out early this morning and thrown salt over the ice. They don't like us to use salt, but my goodness, it was solid ice. Then like I said it sleeted, then it's been snowing since, and then the plows came through and used their extra blade that throws the snow all over the sidewalk.

So I've worked on it a bit and got down to the original layer of ice and sleet, sort of. Without a gas powered snow blower there's no way to get that last layer. But look to your right, that's the strip between my sidewalk and the street, (it's grass that I am required to keep mowed in summer) and that's what my sidewalk looked like before I tried clearing it.

All communities are like that here, at least everywhere I've lived. Homeowners are responsible to keep the sidewalk in front of their properties clear of ice and snow. I live in the town limits, and like I said I've kept mine clear so far so I don't know what the repercussions are. In the city limits ( the municipality which I work for) if you don't clear your sidewalk, the city does it for you and sends you a bill: cost plus 50%. If you don't pay it, it goes on your next year's property taxes.


----------



## lorilu

PS They've already been through and covered it again.


----------



## £54etgfb6

lorilu said:


> Here I took a picture after trying to work on it a bit. I had gone out early this morning and thrown salt over the ice. They don't like us to use salt, but my goodness, it was solid ice. Then like I said it sleeted, then it's been snowing since, and then the plows came through and used their extra blade that throws the snow all over the sidewalk.
> 
> So I've worked on it a bit and got down to the original layer of ice and sleet, sort of. Without a gas powered snow blower there's no way to get that last layer. But look to your right, that's the strip between my sidewalk and the street, (it's grass that I am required to keep mowed in summer) and that's what my sidewalk looked like before I tried clearing it.
> 
> All communities are like that here, at least everywhere I've lived. Homeowners are responsible to keep the sidewalk in front of their properties clear of ice and snow. I live in the town limits, and like I said I've kept mine clear so far so I don't know what the repercussions are. In the city limits ( the municipality which I work for) if you don't clear your sidewalk, the city does it for you and sends you a bill: cost plus 50%. If you don't pay it, it goes on your next year's property taxes.


Gosh I feel for you, that path is much longer than I imagined. Most people here deal with the path leading up to their front door (if that) and there is no legal requirement to do so. I am no expert on snow/ice clearing. What do residents that are physically unable to clear snow do? There are no exceptions? ):

I wonder why they don't like the use of salt?


----------



## lorilu

bmr10 said:


> Gosh I feel for you, that path is much longer than I imagined. Most people here deal with the path leading up to their front door (if that) and there is no legal requirement to do so. I am no expert on snow/ice clearing. What do residents that are physically unable to clear snow do? There are no exceptions? ):
> 
> I wonder why they don't like the use of salt?


That's only half of it. It extends the other way from where I was standing to the next person's driveway. 60 feet total, in front.

People who can't do it themselves have to make other arrangements. I expect there are SOME good neighbors who do it for their neighbors, or you have to pay someone. When I get to that point, unless I get new, nicer, neighbors, I will have to pay someone. 

Salt is corrosive. I have to keep the walk clear, but the town has to keep the sidewalks in good condition. Too much salt pits and corrodes the concrete. I usually use a mix of salt and sand.

(I have to clear the end where the side street is too, where it gets plowed in)

@bmr10 If the property owner doesn't do it, who does?


----------



## margy

Builders!!! Last year I got someone out to look at rendering the bottom of our house wall and repairing our path. He kept saying he was coming then didn't because he had bigger jobs to do. Finally in January I lost patience and got someone else to give me an estimate. Oh yes he said no problem he'd come. A month later and still no sign!


----------



## Siskin

bmr10 said:


> Gosh I feel for you, that path is much longer than I imagined. Most people here deal with the path leading up to their front door (if that) and there is no legal requirement to do so. I am no expert on snow/ice clearing. What do residents that are physically unable to clear snow do? There are no exceptions? ):
> 
> I wonder why they don't like the use of salt?


Our village isn't gritted anymore. The council supplies salt and grit for villagers to use. The parish council ended up having to buy a large number of boxes to house the grit as it was just getting washed into the ground by rain. So villagers are expected to spread the grit on the hilly bits and corners and try and clear heavier snowfalls. Given where we are on the Cotswolds it does get cold and icy during the winter plus heavy snow when it's about. Many of the villagers are retirees with a number unable to help out. The parish council have been able to find a helpful farmer who earns a few bob during the winter clearing roads after snow.
The pictures are from 2018, the beast from the east snowfall. Not my pictures

Villagers trying to clear drifts on the 'top' road









Taken from the tractor after he cleared what is one of the B roads









another B road which didn't get cleared until it melted


----------



## £54etgfb6

Siskin said:


> Our village isn't gritted anymore. The council supplies salt and grit for villagers to use. The parish council ended up having to buy a large number of boxes to house the grit as it was just getting washed into the ground by rain. So villagers are expected to spread the grit on the hilly bits and corners and try and clear heavier snowfalls. Given where we are on the Cotswolds it does get cold and icy during the winter plus heavy snow when it's about. Many of the villagers are retirees with a number unable to help out. The parish council have been able to find a helpful farmer who earns a few bob during the winter clearing roads after snow.
> The pictures are from 2018, the beast from the east snowfall. Not my pictures
> 
> Villagers trying to clear drifts on the 'top' road
> View attachment 483807
> 
> 
> Taken from the tractor after he cleared what is one of the B roads
> View attachment 483808
> 
> 
> another B road which didn't get cleared until it melted
> View attachment 483809


We have grit bins everywhere in my city. Big yellow things. They are unlocked and free for anyone to use as many people do like to grit the paths on their street. The council grit the roads and I've seen them on the dual carriageways. Did they give a reason they no longer grit the village roads? A collection of people living in one area kind of warrants it, in my opinion. That's shocking.


----------



## Siskin

bmr10 said:


> We have grit bins everywhere in my city. Big yellow things. They are unlocked and free for anyone to use as many people do like to grit the paths on their street. The council grit the roads and I've seen them on the dual carriageways. Did they give a reason they no longer grit the village roads? A collection of people living in one area kind of warrants it, in my opinion. That's shocking.


Money I guess.
The main issue over that winter is that they didn't actually tell us that they would no longer grit the village. There are several ways out of the village but all of them are up very steep hills, so it's very easy to be cut off


----------



## £54etgfb6

Siskin said:


> Money I guess.
> The main issue over that winter is that they didn't actually tell us that they would no longer grit the village. There are several ways out of the village but all of them are up very steep hills, so it's very easy to be cut off


don't want to "like" but I want to acknowledge your situation. How money hungry. :Yuck


----------



## Oof

This stupid bin strike - we haven't had our bins emptied since November. I haven't *seen* any rats _yet, _but on my street we're getting terrorised by flocks of seagulls ripping apart the bin bags and scattering trash everywhere.


----------



## Lurcherlad

So many blocked drains on the road today …. always the same ones too.

“Maintenance” seems to be a dirty word to our Highways department at the County Council.

After a few hours rain, the flooding reached almost to the middle of the road in a number of spots and for some reason some drivers don’t like getting their wheels wet …. they would rather steer round the water suddenly and risk a head on collision with oncoming cars!

Stay on your side of the road and just slow down …. Simples!


----------



## lorilu

TSK. I waited until midnight for the plow to come through on the side road, so I could clear my driveway. If I don't do it immediately it turns into a frozen block of ice, a frozen DAM of ice, especially after this storm because of all the rain and sleet that came first. He never came.

So I get up this morning and sure enough, he came sometime in the middle of the night and it's a frozen block of ice. The thing is I saw him drive by the side street numerous times yesterday evening while I was waiting, but he never turned in. So annoying. I'll never move that lot now,.

The joys of winter haha.


----------



## ForestWomble

I've been having 'one of those days' since yesterday, yesterday was expecting a medical supplies delivery, never turned up even though I'd received a text that morning with a time slot. Phoned someone yesterday evening, lovely lady, she said she'd find out what was going on as it should of been delivered, apparently there had been a problem with my address - they've been delivering to me for years - once a month - they should know my address by now! The delivery people said they'd sort it out for re delivery but couldn't promise when  So that was a day wasted as I couldn't do anything I wanted/needed to do as I was waiting for them. 
So far today I've had 4 nuisance calls, 3 from the same person! 
When I went to put down a fresh bowl of water for Bungo I spilt most of it, went all over and under the mat, thankfully not too difficult to dry. 
Opened a new carton of milk for Bungo and it leaked all over the worktop.
And I broke a favourite mug. 
:Meh


----------



## mrs phas

Went out to get son no2 last night and tripped on the step from the front garden to pavement.
Fell most inelegantly, thank God no one around at 1am as I went sprawling, knees skinned, side of hand skinned as I tried to break my fall, head bounced off of pavement, glasses and phone went flying 
Anyhow long story short 
Took him to work this morning, at 8am, and decided to go back to bed, just for a couple of hours, as everything still ached
Took some paracetamol and some ibuprofen 
And 
Hello! Where did Saturday go?
I've literally just woke up at 5.15!!
Had it not been for bladder alarm I think I'd still be asleep
Head still banging btw


----------



## Siskin

mrs phas said:


> Went out to get son no2 last night and tripped on the step from the front garden to pavement.
> Fell most inelegantly, thank God no one around at 1am as I went sprawling, knees skinned, side of hand skinned as I tried to break my fall, head bounced off of pavement, glasses and phone went flying
> Anyhow long story short
> Took him to work this morning, at 8am, and decided to go back to bed, just for a couple of hours, as everything still ached
> Took some paracetamol and some ibuprofen
> And
> Hello! Where did Saturday go?
> I've literally just woke up at 5.15!!
> Had it not been for bladder alarm I think I'd still be asleep
> Head still banging btw


Oh poor you, hope the heads going to be ok. If it doesn't clear up you may need a visit to a&e, just what you want to do on a Saturday night with all the drunk and disorderly's


----------



## lorilu

mrs phas said:


> Went out to get son no2 last night and tripped on the step from the front garden to pavement.
> Fell most inelegantly, thank God no one around at 1am as I went sprawling, knees skinned, side of hand skinned as I tried to break my fall, head bounced off of pavement, glasses and phone went flying
> Anyhow long story short
> Took him to work this morning, at 8am, and decided to go back to bed, just for a couple of hours, as everything still ached
> Took some paracetamol and some ibuprofen
> And
> Hello! Where did Saturday go?
> I've literally just woke up at 5.15!!
> Had it not been for bladder alarm I think I'd still be asleep
> Head still banging btw


Sounds like you needed the rest Take it easy xx


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> So far today I've had 4 nuisance calls, 3 from the same person!


As soon as you realise it's a nuisance call blow a whistle long and loud down your phone. Or just do what I do and leave the phone and go do something else. The caller will be talking to fresh air and costing him money, until he realises. Chances are in either situation, they wont do it again


----------



## Happy Paws2

[/8


Cully said:


> As soon as you realise it's a nuisance cal*l blow a whistle long and loud down your phone.* Or just do what I do and leave the phone and go do something else. The caller will be talking to fresh air and costing him money, until he realises. Chances are in either situation, they wont do it again


Brilliant idea


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> As soon as you realise it's a nuisance call blow a whistle long and loud down your phone. Or just do what I do and leave the phone and go do something else. The caller will be talking to fresh air and costing him money, until he realises. Chances are in either situation, they wont do it again


I'll remember that for next time.

I am tempted to get my dog to bark down the phone too.


----------



## MollySmith

Kirsty Allsop.


----------



## Calvine

lullabydream said:


> Have you bought from zooplus before..I have plenty of cat food so haven't looked but tried to buy wet dog food yesterday and it's all sold out what I usually buy and alternatives! Am going to shop later with OH in tow to see if I can find suitable wet food dog food local. I doubt very much dealing with Stans allergies


 Zooplus have been sold out of much of the cat food we want since November. I have asked to be notified when it is in stock but just got emails saying ''not available yet''. Today they surpassed themselves by informing me ''We will remove your email address from our database and you will no longer receive availability updates'' so that sounds pretty damned pessimistic. I think they should change their name to Zoo-minus.


----------



## Lurcherlad

People in a customer facing job who make one feel, as a customer, that they really cba 

Being served, cold, hard peas with my meal instead of hot baked bean, as requested, ….. again! 

see above …. note to staff …. engage with the customer …. and LISTEN!


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> 'We will remove your email address from our database and you will no longer receive availability updates


I've been getting that for a long time now. I just go back to ZP n fill in the notification form again


----------



## Jackie C

mrs phas said:


> Went out to get son no2 last night and tripped on the step from the front garden to pavement.
> Fell most inelegantly, thank God no one around at 1am as I went sprawling, knees skinned, side of hand skinned as I tried to break my fall, head bounced off of pavement, glasses and phone went flying
> Anyhow long story short
> Took him to work this morning, at 8am, and decided to go back to bed, just for a couple of hours, as everything still ached
> Took some paracetamol and some ibuprofen
> And
> Hello! Where did Saturday go?
> I've literally just woke up at 5.15!!
> Had it not been for bladder alarm I think I'd still be asleep
> Head still banging btw


Oh god, hope you're okay now. x


----------



## Calvine

I've done the same; thing is, if ever it becomes available, there will be so many people waiting for it that it will be gone in minutes!


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> I'll remember that for next time.
> 
> I am tempted to get my dog to bark down the phone too.


Trouble with that might be your dog thinks it's ok to do it with _all _your callers.


----------



## GingerNinja

I bought myself a half step as my backdoor step is quite high and I have hurt myself a few times with my arthritis.

Apparently the man that delivered my oil thought it was okay to use the step (which it was) but he left it by my oil tank  Luckily I don't have a flare up at the moment or I wouldn't be able to get out to the bins


----------



## ECT

We are doing our house up ATM. My OH is doing the work but we make decisions together. Because he'd had more input on the other rooms, he said he wanted me to decide what happened to the office. In my head I had a colour I wanted for the feature wall and how things would be laid out. Then we had a discussion and both agreed that, as most of the walls are going to be covered, we'd just have it one colour. Now he's painted it and done a feature wall ' just using the leftover paint'! I don't hate it, as I picked the colour for another room, but it wasn't what I would have had in the room that was supposed to be mine.  Plus he picked new shelving without me even knowing about it

ETA: I know it sounds _really _petty but it's that last thing in a long list of being overruled so I wanted to vent


----------



## Cully

Recorded messages:Arghh!!! I've just been trying to change a hospital appointment online and made a mess of it by cancelling it and not re scheduling because the form didn't give me the option. 
I phoned to speak to the Dr's secretary thinking talking to a human would be a good idea, but got a recorded message that she's on leave and wont be back until _after_ my appointment. So she's no good to me.
Rang another secretary and got another long winded message, then left my own gobbledegook message and have to wait and see if she understood it and gets back to me, and is in fact a medical secretary at all.
So now I've accidentally cancelled a very important appointment and am worried in case no one can help me sort it out.
I wish I hadn't got out of bed this morning:Banghead.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> Recorded messages:Arghh!!! I've just been trying to change a hospital appointment online and made a mess of it by cancelling it and not re scheduling because the form didn't give me the option.
> I phoned to speak to the Dr's secretary thinking talking to a human would be a good idea, but got a recorded message that she's on leave and wont be back until _after_ my appointment. So she's no good to me.
> Rang another secretary and got another long winded message, then left my own gobbledegook message and have to wait and see if she understood it and gets back to me, and is in fact a medical secretary at all.
> So now I've accidentally cancelled a very important appointment and am worried in case no one can help me sort it out.
> I wish I hadn't got out of bed this morning:Banghead.


Do you know any other contacts within the hospital that deal with the same issue as this Dr? They can potentially pass the message on. I have had IBD nurses contact my consultant or surgeon directly for me. This may not apply to you but it could be an option. What a mess, I really feel for you and I hope you can reschedule it to sometime soon and not away in the future! ):


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Do you know any other contacts within the hospital that deal with the same issue as this Dr? They can potentially pass the message on. I have had IBD nurses contact my consultant or surgeon directly for me. This may not apply to you but it could be an option. What a mess, I really feel for you and I hope you can reschedule it to sometime soon and not away in the future! ):


Thanks. I've had a reminder text earlier, so now I don't know whether to take that as meaning I still have the appt, or they just haven't noticed my cancellation yet!
I be written a letter fao the Dr's secretary, explain my mistake and asking if she can reschedule for me and confirm it with me.
If I haven't heard anything re the messages I left by Friday I'll post it.
I'm really worried I'll turn up for the original appt and I'm no longer in the list. I'll have wasted £60 in taxis, which I just don't have.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cully said:


> Thanks. I've had a reminder text earlier, so now I don't know whether to take that as meaning I still have the appt, or they just haven't noticed my cancellation yet!
> I be written a letter fao the Dr's secretary, explain my mistake and asking if she can reschedule for me and confirm it with me.
> If I haven't heard anything re the messages I left by Friday I'll post it.
> I'm really worried I'll turn up for the original appt and I'm no longer in the list. I'll have wasted £60 in taxis, which I just don't have.


Is there a central appointments line @Cully ? Many hospitals have those if you call switchboard and ask them.


----------



## Cully

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is there a central appointments line @Cully ? Many hospitals have those if you call switchboard and ask them.


It was the outpatients appointments I spoke to, and she passed me onto the two numbers that only had recorded messages.
If I haven't heard back by Friday I'll ring main reception and ask them.
From previous experience it's one appointment centre that covers about 4 hospitals in the area as they ask which one you want when they answer.


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Do you know any other contacts within the hospital that deal with the same issue as this Dr? They can potentially pass the message on. I have had IBD nurses contact my consultant or surgeon directly for me. This may not apply to you but it could be an option. What a mess, I really feel for you and I hope you can reschedule it to sometime soon and not away in the future! ):


And @Mrs Funkin , I had a lovely girl call me this morning (sounded just like Paloma Faith), so it seems the nhs grape vine does work. Apparently my original Dr is on maternity leave, and this new one is trying to bring back f-f appointments as much as possible after covid which is welcome and I'm sure appreciated. 
She did say that there was no reason I shouldn't have a phone consult if preferred, especially as it's basically to discuss my MRI results. So my original appointment has be reinstated after my cancellation blunder. I did apologise profusely but she was very nice about it.
Thanks to you both for trying to help yesterday. I found the hospital switchboard number and was going to ring tomorrow if no one had contacted me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad you've heard back @Cully and have your appointment reinstated. Phew!


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

Wordle, when I can't get it. Have got it in 3 ,4 and 2 go's before but today just couldn't find the right word. Scrambled my brain, so frustrating !


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> And @Mrs Funkin , I had a lovely girl call me this morning (sounded just like Paloma Faith), so it seems the nhs grape vine does work. Apparently my original Dr is on maternity leave, and this new one is trying to bring back f-f appointments as much as possible after covid which is welcome and I'm sure appreciated.
> She did say that there was no reason I shouldn't have a phone consult if preferred, especially as it's basically to discuss my MRI results. So my original appointment has be reinstated after my cancellation blunder. I did apologise profusely but she was very nice about it.
> Thanks to you both for trying to help yesterday. I found the hospital switchboard number and was going to ring tomorrow if no one had contacted me.


Brilliant news!!!!!!


----------



## MollySmith

Parents and my brother and sister in law arranging birthday lunch for me and brother. But once again, nobody has asked me if I’m free before they agree the date. I’m not. 

I already said at Xmas, can’t you all just do what normal folk do and suggest some dates rather than stick my sibling on a pedestal because he’s moved to London. If they want me to be there suggest dates first or if they don’t, they cannot expect me to be free. I feel like I’m channeling my inner Theresa May and should finish my rant with ‘which is it?’


----------



## MollySmith

Irritatingly they have no phone at present so I have to keep this bee in the bonnet whilst husband tells me I’m being a bit OTT and a pendant about manners.


----------



## Oof

People that plonk all the coins on the counter instead of putting them in the cashier's hand bothers me. I don't know why but I've always seen it as rude


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oof said:


> People that plonk all the coins on the counter instead of putting them in the cashier's hand bothers me. I don't know why but I've always seen it as rude


I cannot keep in my laugh when people do this to me! You have watched me sanitise my hand prior to serving you so it's certainly not for germs sake! I have had people throw a prescription form down at me too. I am not a bin!


----------



## Oof

bmr10 said:


> I cannot keep in my laugh when people do this to me! You have watched me sanitise my hand prior to serving you so it's certainly not for germs sake! I have had people throw a prescription form down at me too. I am not a bin!


I worked in retail too - it was a gripe then but it still triggers me now  especially when they do the little 'shove' at the coins like that makes a difference.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oof said:


> I worked in retail too - it was a gripe then but it still triggers me now  especially when they do the little 'shove' at the coins like that makes a difference.


My favourite is when I ask people how they are and they throw their items down at me and ignore anything I say. I think some people are downright rude but a few people are just having a bad day (no excuse obviously). Regardless of a customer/patients attitude towards me, I stay the exact same and a lot of people's bad attitude seems to falter at the end of the interaction when I wish them a good day and they wish me one too. Maybe they just feel guilty I'm not sure!

When I worked at a charity shop I had so many customers who would come up to the till, put a heap of clothes on it, and wander back off into the clothing racks for more without saying a word! Thanks!


----------



## Happy Paws2

The two bears in the Ikea ad. are really getting on my nerves.:Banghead


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@MollySmith it's very hard having a Golden Big Brother, I bet. It's the inconsideration that is more irritating than anything else I think.

(I have a Golden Cousin (we are both only children), though I've not seen her in probably close to 20 years now. We have started to send the occasional text message to each other - that's enough for me).


----------



## lorilu

GingerNinja said:


> I bought myself a half step as my backdoor step is quite high and I have hurt myself a few times with my arthritis.
> 
> Apparently the man that delivered my oil thought it was okay to use the step (which it was) but he left it by my oil tank  Luckily I don't have a flare up at the moment or I wouldn't be able to get out to the bins


Oh it is so annoying (and dangerous) when people don't put things back. I get that at work, with the custodian and the door stop. The person who comes in to vacuum and clean the office always leaves it in the middle of the floor and I trip over it when I come in. I pick it up and put it back where it belongs, and then next time it's in the middle of the floor again. My door is permanently locked so apparently they prop it open so they can get their cart and vacuum in and out. Then as they leave they simply kick the doorstop aisde and elave it there.

I never see this person or persons so I'm going to have to leave a note on it I think. "Please put me back in the corner!" maybe.


----------



## Dimwit

When people don't even attempt to deliver your parcel and then you get a 'sorry we missed you' message. I have been doing battle with dpd today as they kept asking me for the reference number on the card the driver left. Had to explain several ties that I have been in all day, nobody has attempted to deliver anything and therefore there is no card. Apparently they have asked the driver to try again...


----------



## Arny

Dimwit said:


> When people don't even attempt to deliver your parcel and then you get a 'sorry we missed you' message. I have been doing battle with dpd today as they kept asking me for the reference number on the card the driver left. Had to explain several ties that I have been in all day, nobody has attempted to deliver anything and therefore there is no card. Apparently they have asked the driver to try again...


This often happens if they run out of time or they can't deliver for whatever reason. Usually they'll turn up the next day.


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> @MollySmith it's very hard having a Golden Big Brother, I bet. It's the inconsideration that is more irritating than anything else I think.
> 
> (I have a Golden Cousin (we are both only children), though I've not seen her in probably close to 20 years now. We have started to send the occasional text message to each other - that's enough for me).


Thank you. I am sorry to hear you have the same thing. Yes, it's the lack of consideration to my time. Also it's the day I record the podcast and think/hope/pray it will be a famous author as our guest, but I know if I say this my mum and brother will tut and his eyes will roll like marbles to the back of his head. So I am a little more sensitive than usual.

I have golden brother married to golden sister in law and a golden cousin. Annoyingly my mum complains about her brother being put on a pedestal 

I may email instead.


----------



## lorilu

Food at work. Constantly. People eating at their desks all day long. Food smells all day long. And most of the smells are highly unpleasant. And parallel to that is the disgusting habit people have of dumping their beverages into the water fountain. These days of course no one actually drinks out of the spout, but there is a touchless water bottle filler spigot so the fountain is still used by everyone. 

But people dump their drinks into it, and it's disgusting. I go to fill my water glass and the bowl of the fountain is all scummy from numerous drinks being dumped in it throughout the day.

Can't they at least run the water long enough to rinse it out? No, they can't. Really, why can't they at least use the bathroom sink which is right next to the fountain. Of course even when they use the bathroom sink, they still don't bother to rinse the sink out.

Really they should be going down to the kitchen to dump their drinks in the sink.

What makes people behave like such inconsiderate slobs?


----------



## 1507601

lorilu said:


> Food at work. Constantly. People eating at their desks all day long. Food smells all day long. And most of the smells are highly unpleasant. And parallel to that is the disgusting habit people have of dumping their beverages into the water fountain. These days of course no one actually drinks out of the spout, but there is a touchless water bottle filler spigot so the fountain is still used by everyone.
> 
> But people dump their drinks into it, and it's disgusting. I go to fill my water glass and the bowl of the fountain is all scummy from numerous drinks being dumped in it throughout the day.
> 
> Can't they at least run the water long enough to rinse it out? No, they can't. Really, why can't they at least use the bathroom sink which is right next to the fountain. Of course even when they use the bathroom sink, they still don't bother to rinse the sink out.
> 
> Really they should be going down to the kitchen to dump their drinks in the sink.
> 
> What makes people behave like such inconsiderate slobs?


Ewwww, that really is disgusting! I'm amazed anyone does it, let alone several people.


----------



## Oof

Bought a second hand book and the previous owner clearly felt the need to use it as a coaster. Why would someone put coffee on a book??  

...
Still, the rest of the book is perfect, so maybe I should offer my thanks for knocking the price down for me


----------



## Lurcherlad

Why do people put empty sweetener wrappers back in the pot with the full ones, leave used stirrers and sauce sachets on the table …. When there is a bin one foot from the table?

Why don’t people wipe the loo seat if they pee on it (or worse :Yuck) in a public loo? Surely they would at home?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> Why do people put empty sweetener wrappers back in the pot with the full ones, leave used stirrers and sauce sachets on the table …. When there is a bin one foot from the table?
> 
> Why don't people wipe the loo seat if they pee on it (or worse :Yuck) in a public loo? Surely they would at home?


I once asked a girl why she never cleaned up a table after eating in public (like at McDonalds or another cafe) and she said "people are paid to do that". I'm paid to clean up your vomit if you throw up in my pharmacy but I wouldn't appreciate everyone coming down to my pharmacy for the express purpose of vomiting so I can clean it up? We aren't paid extra for tidying up behind you so why make things more difficult for us


----------



## Lurcherlad

bmr10 said:


> I once asked a girl why she never cleaned up a table after eating in public (like at McDonalds or another cafe) and she said "people are paid to do that". I'm paid to clean up your vomit if you throw up in my pharmacy but I wouldn't appreciate everyone coming down to my pharmacy for the express purpose of vomiting so I can clean it up? We aren't paid extra for tidying up behind you so why make things more difficult for us


I always look around to see if there are racks or facilities for self clear wherever I go … so many people are just lazy and arrogant ime.


----------



## Oof

bmr10 said:


> I once asked a girl why she never cleaned up a table after eating in public (like at McDonalds or another cafe) and she said "people are paid to do that". I'm paid to clean up your vomit if you throw up in my pharmacy but I wouldn't appreciate everyone coming down to my pharmacy for the express purpose of vomiting so I can clean it up? We aren't paid extra for tidying up behind you so why make things more difficult for us


This ^^
i went out for a meal with my sil who i love to bits, but was horrified at the mess she made of the table. She is such a tidy person, house is immaculate etc. I tried damage control and made an attempt to clean the table and she criticised it saying it puts people out of jobs.

No. No it doesn't. It just makes you look like a pig.

Used to work at Starbucks and people would shove napkins into the cups when they'd finish.... I'd then have to fish them out. Disgusting.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> I always look around to see if there are racks or facilities for self clear wherever I go … so many people are just lazy and arrogant ime.


One nice thing about living in Hungary is the way people automatically return their cups and saucers and whatever ever else they've used to either the counter or rack provided in the coffee shops IMO there's nothing worse that having your coffee and cake surrounded by other people's dirty dishes and debris..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

bmr10 said:


> I once asked a girl why she never cleaned up a table after eating in public (like at McDonalds or another cafe) and she said "people are paid to do that". I'm paid to clean up your vomit if you throw up in my pharmacy but I wouldn't appreciate everyone coming down to my pharmacy for the express purpose of vomiting so I can clean it up? We aren't paid extra for tidying up behind you so why make things more difficult for us


Haha! I like that (though I have vommed in a Supermarket pharmacy due to migraine...).

I frequently walk around our waiting room at work clearing up rubbish from people. We seem to have a real issue at the moment with cups/snacks just being left either on the floor or the little tables as it's people's excuse to not wear a mask "oh I'm just having my latte". We have three bins in the waiting room, plus another in the toilet that's next to it, plus bins in all the consulting rooms...so there's plenty of opportunity to dispose of rubbish.

I would say, "What on earth are there houses like"...but after 14 years working in the community, I know full well!


----------



## GingerNinja

When you're trying to peel a boiled egg and the white membrane stays attached and you end up picking the shell off 1mm piece after 1mm piece


----------



## lorilu

Oof said:


> Bought a second hand book and the previous owner clearly felt the need to use it as a coaster. Why would someone put coffee on a book??
> 
> ...
> Still, the rest of the book is perfect, so maybe I should offer my thanks for knocking the price down for me


I once bought a second hand book that I discovered when it came the pages are covered with food gunk. It's so gross! Thing is, I had lost my original copy and I really missed having a copy. So I kept it, I try not to notice the stains when I re-read it.

It's Louisa May Alcott's "Old Fashioned Girl".


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Why do people put empty sweetener wrappers back in the pot with the full ones, leave used stirrers and sauce sachets on the table …. When there is a bin one foot from the table?
> 
> Why don't people wipe the loo seat if they pee on it (or worse :Yuck) in a public loo? Surely they would at home?


People are just slobs I guess. No consideration for others. You probably saw my post about the water fountain. Same concept.


----------



## Linda Weasel

GingerNinja said:


> When you're trying to peel a boiled egg and the white membrane stays attached and you end up picking the shell off 1mm piece after 1mm piece


The lady at the farm where I used to buy eggs also made jars of pickled boiled eggs. She said that eggs that are very fresh are difficult to peel so she always used the older ones. But, annoyingly, I can't remember how much older…


----------



## SusieRainbow

lorilu said:


> I once bought a second hand book that I discovered when it came the pages are covered with food gunk. It's so gross! Thing is, I had lost my original copy and I really missed having a copy. So I kept it, I try not to notice the stains when I re-read it.
> 
> It's Louisa May Alcott's "Old Fashioned Girl".


Oh, I loved Little Women and her susequent books, so does my daughter! 
I've just ordered the Kindle version of 'Od Fashioned Girl' after reading this, there will be no stains on that!


----------



## SbanR

The song "Adrenaline". R2 plays it A Lot:Shifty 
How can it be a hit when that's practically the only word in the song, repeated ad infinitum:Muted


----------



## £54etgfb6

SbanR said:


> The song "Adrenaline". R2 plays it A Lot:Shifty
> How can it be a hit when that's practically the only word in the song, repeated ad infinitum:Muted


They seem to repeat the same 5 songs. If I hear "we don't talk about Bruno" one more time!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Why do eating establishments not put vegan options on the “normal” menu?

Sat in a pub and vegetarian options are marked, but it says “please ask for vegan options”.

Firstly. I want to then consider the options without someone standing over me, but also hate being pointed out as the weirdo


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Why do eating establishments not put vegan options on the "normal" menu?
> 
> Sat in a pub and vegetarian options are marked, but it says "please ask for vegan options".
> 
> Firstly. I want to then consider the options without someone standing over me, but also hate being pointed out as the weirdo


You'll have to come and eat over here. Most places have vegan options. :Last Wednesday in the coffee shop where we went for lunch they had a choice of 2 vegan soups, 3 or 4 vegan pizza and several vegan desserts.


----------



## Calvine

Dimwit said:


> When people don't even attempt to deliver your parcel and then you get a 'sorry we missed you' message. I have been doing battle with dpd today as they kept asking me for the reference number on the card the driver left. Had to explain several ties that I have been in all day, nobody has attempted to deliver anything and therefore there is no card. Apparently they have asked the driver to try again...


 They don't even ring the bell here - the first you know it's been delivered is an email; it's really annoying when you've been sitting in and waiting for something. Then they have the cheek to send another email asking ''How did we do?''


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> They don't even ring the bell here - the first you know it's been delivered is an email; it's really annoying when you've been sitting in and waiting for something. Then they have the cheek to send another email asking ''How did we do?''


There's one delivery service which fortunately is one of the less popular couriers who have never once managed to deliver the first time round. The last time they had a parcel for me it was in the van for 6 days running before they got round to delivering it.


----------



## Calvine

Magyarmum said:


> There's one delivery service which fortunately is one of the less popular couriers who have never once managed to deliver the first time round. The last time they had a parcel for me it was in the van for 6 days running before they got round to delivering it.


Not one bit surprised. Driving along at 2am last week, there was an Amazon parcel, clearly sealed, just lying in the road. I put in on to the pavement to prevent it from getting flattened by a bus or causing an accident with a cyclist.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> They don't even ring the bell here - the first you know it's been delivered is an email; it's really annoying when you've been sitting in and waiting for something. Then they have the cheek to send another email asking ''How did we do?''


Or when they just dump it on the doorstep, quite clearly in view of the street. Or put it in the bin!


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> Or when they just dump it on the doorstep, quite clearly in view of the street. Or put it in the bin!


Oh yes! Mine today was outside the front door, even though I was home and listening for the bell which did not ring. But I fed a cat for a friend and she said would I look out for a parcel which was due, then sent me a WhatsApp to say that Hermes had delivered it to a ''safe place''. Ah, I said, where is that, to which she replied that my guess was as good as hers. Got there, no sign of it, and, feeling I was being rather foolish, I checked the bins, and there it was, large as life. Of course, had there been no cat and no cat to feed, I would not have been there and it would have been on its merry way to landfill! I did wonder what the neighbours might think if they were watching, mad woman scavenges through bins and produces a parcel, rather like a magician producing a rabbit from a top hat.


----------



## Jackie C

We went out for lunch today. There is a place we go in from time to time, I don't know why, as it's a local small chain and the food is only average, but it's not cheap.
There is a place where you stand, waiting to be seated, so we waited a moment or two. The waitress came over, slack-jawed and just looked at us both. So I waited a second or two, but she said nothing. So I said, "Table for two, please."
There was no "Hello, how can I help you?" Or "Table for two?" Just a look on her face that would turn milk sour.
And she walked over slightly towards a table and said, "Okay" and pointed at it.
Come on, love, make some effort.

The place was noisy and rammed with parents and their wild rug rats, not giving two sh!ts and letting them scream and run around. It was like McDonald's. 
A waiter came over and we ordered drinks, he said, "Did anyone tell you, there is a 40 minute wait for food?" Which to me translates as an hour in a place like that. Nope, she hadn't.

We left. On the way out, a couple were queuing and I said to them, quietly, "She won't tell you, but there is a 40 minute wait for food." :Linkme They left! (I know it wasn't the nicest thing in the world, but I couldn't be arsed with the place).

I am sick of bad service.

I don't know why we go in, they charge £13 for an "authentic" Thai chicken curry (which I've had in the past and it was far from authentic) when you can go and get a proper Thai curry from a Thai restaurant at half the price, for twice as much food and it's much tastier and authentic.

Anyway, we went to a small French cafe across the road, run by a couple of middle-aged French guys who were friendly and polite. It had a lovely atmosphere, and my _croque monsieur_ was fabulous.


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> Oh yes! Mine today was outside the front door, even though I was home and listening for the bell which did not ring. But I fed a cat for a friend and she said would I look out for a parcel which was due, then sent me a WhatsApp to say that Hermes had delivered it to a ''safe place''. Ah, I said, where is that, to which she replied that my guess was as good as hers. Got there, no sign of it, and, feeling I was being rather foolish, I checked the bins, and there it was, large as life. Of course, had there been no cat and no cat to feed, I would not have been there and it would have been on its merry way to landfill! I did wonder what the neighbours might think if they were watching, mad woman scavenges through bins and produces a parcel, rather like a magician producing a rabbit from a top hat.


I remember a few years back, Amazon had said they'd delivered a sound bar, which they hadn't. So I rang them and, to be fair, they sent out another immediately. The "old" delivery came a day later......and then the "new" one came the day after that. Kept my mouth shut and gave the other one away.
They've also said they've delivered something, and I couldn't find it, so contacted them and they've sent it out again. .....and then I've found the original item in the bin. Again, kept my mouth shut and kept both. Small wins.


----------



## Jackie C

Another thing about wine bars. Both me and the OH do like a good wine, my motto is, "Life is too short to drink cheap wine." 
But what gets me, is when places call themselves "wine bars" and have about three (cheap) wines on the menu. You're not _actually _a wine bar, are you? I'm not talking about small places, but larger restaurants and bars. And they're often really cheap. A wine that is £18 in a bar will be £4 retail due to the mark up. I know people can't always afford an expensive bottle, but I like a range from £20 to £100. (Okay the £100 is a rare choice, but if we're going out, I'll happily pay £30 or £50 as I like something decent). Sometimes I want a treat wine when we go out. I know we can't buy £100 bottles by the glass, I get that, but a variety of choice is good, and your can't call yourselves a wine bar if your selection is only good for pickling onions. 
Whilst nothing is wrong with having £18 bottles, of course, that will be your main bulk of customers, but if you want a variety of customers, have some decent stuff. I get you can't stock 20 cases of £100 wine, but a bit more thought instead of "that'll do" wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> I remember a few years back, Amazon had said they'd delivered a sound bar, which they hadn't. So I rang them and, to be fair, they sent out another immediately. The "old" delivery came a day later......and then the "new" one came the day after that. Kept my mouth shut and gave the other one away.
> They've also said they've delivered something, and I couldn't find it, so contacted them and they've sent it out again. .....and then I've found the original item in the bin. Again, kept my mouth shut and kept both. Small wins.


Have to say, my dealings with Amazon customer service have always been great. Ordered some cat food which the driver said he had delivered, phoned Amazon to say it had not turned up and they sent more straight away. Then, to my amazement, a guy knocked on my door, he'd been away for a week and got back to find two parcels in his porch, one for him and one for me. I rang Amazon and told them that the first one had now turned up, along with the replacement, and in fact they said as it was food they couldn't take it back!


----------



## Jackie C

Calvine said:


> Have to say, my dealings with Amazon customer service have always been great. Ordered some cat food which the driver said he had delivered, phoned Amazon to say it had not turned up and they sent more straight away. Then, to my amazement, a guy knocked on my door, he'd been away for a week and got back to find two parcels in his porch, one for him and one for me. I rang Amazon and told them that the first one had now turned up, along with the replacement, and in fact they said as it was food they couldn't take it back!


Yes, they've always been decent. I suspect it's just easier and quicker to just send another order out. Pity they treat their warehouse and delivery staff appallingly.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> We went out for lunch today. There is a place we go in from time to time, I don't know why, as it's a local small chain and the food is only average, but it's not cheap.
> There is a place where you stand, waiting to be seated, so we waited a moment or two. The waitress came over, slack-jawed and just looked at us both. So I waited a second or two, but she said nothing. So I said, "Table for two, please."
> There was no "Hello, how can I help you?" Or "Table for two?" Just a look on her face that would turn milk sour.
> And she walked over slightly towards a table and said, "Okay" and pointed at it.
> Come on, love, make some effort.
> 
> The place was noisy and rammed with parents and their wild rug rats, not giving two sh!ts and letting them scream and run around. It was like McDonald's.
> A waiter came over and we ordered drinks, he said, "Did anyone tell you, there is a 40 minute wait for food?" Which to me translates as an hour in a place like that. Nope, she hadn't.
> 
> We left. On the way out, a couple were queuing and I said to them, quietly, "She won't tell you, but there is a 40 minute wait for food." :Linkme They left! (I know it wasn't the nicest thing in the world, but I couldn't be arsed with the place).
> 
> I am sick of bad service.
> 
> I don't know why we go in, they charge £13 for an "authentic" Thai chicken curry (which I've had in the past and it was far from authentic) when you can go and get a proper Thai curry from a Thai restaurant at half the price, for twice as much food and it's much tastier and authentic.
> 
> Anyway, we went to a small French cafe across the road, run by a couple of middle-aged French guys who were friendly and polite. It had a lovely atmosphere, and my _croque monsieur_ was fabulous.


I'll give a place a couple of chances, but after that I just stop going.

Only a couple of times have I left negative reviews after appalling service and rudeness by a member of staff … which were backed up by other reviews along the same lines.

Then boycotted the place for a long time … recently revisited and most of the staff have changed and are very pleasant. The one who I complained about was still there but was particularly polite … maybe she had been on a customer service course?


----------



## Jaf

Jackie C said:


> Another thing about wine bars. Both me and the OH do like a good wine, my motto is, "Life is too short to drink cheap wine."
> But what gets me, is when places call themselves "wine bars" and have about three (cheap) wines on the menu. You're not _actually _a wine bar, are you? I'm not talking about small places, but larger restaurants and bars. And they're often really cheap. A wine that is £18 in a bar will be £4 retail due to the mark up. I know people can't always afford an expensive bottle, but I like a range from £20 to £100. (Okay the £100 is a rare choice, but if we're going out, I'll happily pay £30 or £50 as I like something decent). Sometimes I want a treat wine when we go out. I know we can't buy £100 bottles by the glass, I get that, but a variety of choice is good, and your can't call yourselves a wine bar if your selection is only good for pickling onions.
> Whilst nothing is wrong with having £18 bottles, of course, that will be your main bulk of customers, but if you want a variety of customers, have some decent stuff. I get you can't stock 20 cases of £100 wine, but a bit more thought instead of "that'll do" wouldn't go amiss.


I know nothing about wine, but, in my Spanish supermarket they sell wine in cardboard cartons like orange juice for 70cents. They also sell teeny ones for your lunch box, with a little straw. Sweeeet!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Ordered flowers for my partner for Valentine’s day and as we live in a flat I put on the delivery instructions “Buzz for flat X please”. Well! Our hour delivery slot comes and goes with no text, email, buzz, call, nothing. I check the tracking website and it turns out it’s been sitting sticking out the letterbox at the front of the building for half an hour    Cool!!!! not! I’m glad I checked as it was late at night and if it had been left any later I would’ve just assumed it was being delivered tomorrow. I just wonder, were the delivery instructions not passed on, ignored, or not read at all? our building is clearly recognisable as a block of flats. great job DPD. :Yawn:Yawn:Yawn


----------



## £54etgfb6

Another petty annoyance I have is the lack of translation on emergency service or helpline numbers. Without breaking confidentiality, I had a patient who needed medical attention yesterday but didn’t understand or speak any English. I only speak English. I did my best using a translator app but when it came time to phone NHS 111 the answering machine voice is only in English. There was no list of languages for a person to press. These huge long messages about covid symptoms and emergency scenarios have no relevance if you can’t understand them.

What’s the point? Surely a healthcare service should be as accessible as possible. I felt so frustrated and demotivated. There is a large portion of our society, whether resident or tourist, who do not speak English. Your health should not be sacrificed due to this, good god. Installing prerecorded messages in each language would not be impossible. Even the most common languages would be better than nothing.


----------



## Calvine

Jackie C said:


> Pity they treat their warehouse and delivery staff appallingly.


I know; this was a few years back and I had read that working for them was a nightmare - that even their toilet breaks were timed!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Or when they put a note though the door saying you were out and to get in touch for a new deliver date and you'd been in all day waiting for them.


----------



## lullabydream

Make up brushes... Simply because you have to clean them after use.

Although I swear by the state of my sister's make up brushes, she has never cleaned any ever. Some of her make up goes back to the 80s


----------



## MollySmith

Amazon don’t just treat their staff badly through denying workers rights, they treat us badly by avoiding tax, bookshop owners, authors with arbitrary pricing and building a monopoly. Happily whist I detest them, I’ve boycotted for three years and don’t miss them. I spend less as a result.


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> Make up brushes... Simply because you have to clean them after use.
> 
> Although I swear by the state of my sister's make up brushes, she has never cleaned any ever. Some of her make up goes back to the 80s


I'm with your sister. I don't recall ever cleaning my makeup brushes. Mind you I hardly ever use them only for special occasions.


----------



## lorilu

Zoom. I believe that more time is getting wasted than ever before with the advent of zoom meetings at work. I can't get any help at all from my supervisor or her 2nd in command or even the one other person who has permissions I don't, they are all three always sitting staring at their screens in Zoom meetings. The worst part is, in real life meetings the only person going to those meetings would be the boss. But because she can, she makes the other two sit through them too. So their work doesn't get done, and my work that needs their input doesn't get done. I am the type at work who likes to get things done. I can't stand piles, having to rush to meet deadlines, and missing deadlines and holding people up. I HATE working that way. I hate being held up and I hate holding other people up. But since the new boss came in 3 years ago, it's like that all the time. ALL the time. And with the advent of Zoom it's ten times worse.


----------



## Deguslave

Why is it whenever I have to contact my Internet provider to complain that my Internet isn't working, all I keep getting is a recorded message telling me that the fasted way to resolve my query is via their website! Grrrrr!


----------



## Magyarmum

MollySmith said:


> Amazon don't just treat their staff badly through denying workers rights, they treat us badly by avoiding tax, bookshop owners, authors with arbitrary pricing and building a monopoly. Happily whist I detest them, I've boycotted for three years and don't miss them. I spend less as a result.


I've never bought anything from Amazon and don't intend to. I can live quite happily without them.


----------



## Nonnie

My right boot always comes loose when walking, but my left one never. I lace them identically.


----------



## Happy Paws2

The BBC when you set the drive up to tape the Curling overnight only to find then first half on BBC One then they switch the rest of the game to the Red Button. they have do it to nearly every game


----------



## lorilu

People who have an excuse for everything. Hey you made a mistake. Own up and move on. Don't spend ten minutes (wasting my time) telling me why it's not your fault.


----------



## Oof

Magyarmum said:


> I've never bought anything from Amazon and don't intend to. I can live quite happily without them.


Same. I detest Amazon.


----------



## Oof

Been trying to change my name with a bank. They needed my new driving license so took that in. Then they wanted my old ID, which I don't have because the DVLA keeps them. This has been going on for 4 months, so I close the account.

Get a phone call from the bank to tell me they're sending me my closing statement and would I like it addressed to my old name or my* new *name... if they can send me a statement with my new name on it, why the hell can't they change my account name over?!


----------



## lorilu

Oof said:


> Been trying to change my name with a bank. They needed my new driving license so took that in. Then they wanted my old ID, which I don't have because the DVLA keeps them. This has been going on for 4 months, so I close the account.
> 
> Get a phone call from the bank to tell me they're sending me my closing statement and would I like it addressed to my old name or my* new *name... if they can send me a statement with my new name on it, why the hell can't they change my account name over?!


I can relate. I had trouble with a grant I was applying for. I was already in the system, because I receive a different benefit toward my heating fuel costs every year, because my income is low. But for some reason under this other grant they have me under my maiden name, a name I haven't used in 30 years. It's been very frustrating trying to get any information passed through.

Requirements had to be met and I was following through and doing what I was supposed to, but none of it was going through the proper channels, because everything I submitted was under my REAL name not the name they had me under. All this stuff was time sensitive and I almost lost the grant because of it. I was told "it can't be fixed". Fortunately I did finally get through the approval process, the grant work will soon be accomplished, and I can put the whole hassle behind me.

It was terribly stressful, more than it had to be, because of that. I was so worried I was going to lose the grant.

The annual benefit is under my proper name thank heavens. Same government agency, but apparently different people..


----------



## Oof

lorilu said:


> I can relate. I had trouble with a grant I was applying for. I was already in the system, because I receive a different benefit toward my heating fuel costs every year, because my income is low. But for some reason under this other grant they have me under my maiden name, a name I haven't used in 30 years. It's been very frustrating trying to get any information passed through Requirements had to be met and I was following through and doing what I was supposed to, but none of it was going through the proper channels, because it was under my REAL name not the name they had me under. All this stuff was time sensitive and I almost lost the grant because of it. I was told "it can't be fixed". Fortunately I did finally get through the approval process, the grant work will soon be accomplished, and I can put the whole hassle behind me.
> 
> The annual benefit is under my proper name thank heavens. Same government agency, but apparently different people..


God it drives me mad... fortunately you got it sorted though! I bet it was stressful wasn't it


----------



## lorilu

Oof said:


> God it drives me mad... fortunately you got it sorted though! I bet it was stressful wasn't it


Yes, it was awful. I always had a pit in my stomach when I came home for lunch because I knew I was going to be trying again to get through on the phone about it. I started the process in August (I had to be in the house 1 year to be eligible) and did not receive the final decision until last week.

And the people who work in that agency were so nasty! Obstructionist wherever they could, no kindness at all. When I think about the way I treat my customers, even the grouchy ones, I just could have cried. Kindness and helpfulness doesn't cost anything does it? And I was always unfailing polite and willing to jump through the hoops, myself..


----------



## ForestWomble

Went to open a new bottle of Bungo's pills and I noticed the name of the medication was slightly different, phoned the vet concerned that a mistake had been made to be told it's the same pills but different manufacturer.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im annoyed that I dont know where North is!! Seeing as how we are expecting gale force winds and rain and my front window leaks if it hits it from a certain direction I wanted to know if I should be worried.
Could I find any maps with compass directions on them??? nope.:Shifty When I looked all I could find were instructions about how to find north on Googlemaps....which dont work.:Banghead


----------



## Deguslave

catz4m8z said:


> Im annoyed that I dont know where North is!! Seeing as how we are expecting gale force winds and rain and my front window leaks if it hits it from a certain direction I wanted to know if I should be worried.
> Could I find any maps with compass directions on them??? nope.:Shifty When I looked all I could find were instructions about how to find north on Googlemaps....which dont work.:Banghead


Do you know which room gets the sun first in the morning? If you face the direction of the sun in the morning, north will be to the left.


----------



## Happy Paws2

If you face where the sun is at 12 noon, north should be behind you.


----------



## catz4m8z

Deguslave said:


> Do you know which room gets the sun first in the morning? If you face the direction of the sun in the morning, north will be to the left.


hmmm...I think that means its going to hit my dodgy window straight on.:Wideyed and its where my computer desk lives!!:Nailbiting
well, if I suddenly stop posting after tomorrow it will be coz my window fell on me!:Hilarious


----------



## Jackie C

It is rather petty, but tall women in massive heels irritate me. I absolutely feel anyone can wear anything they want, but it just irritates me, as they seem to nearly always have bad posture with it and most women don't seem to be able to walk in them and look ridiculous. I can't walk in them, so only wear short heels. 
You see it on TV, particularly "A Place in the Sun", where the tall presenter is on the beach with 4 inch heels, appalling posture, stooping over to speak to someone of average height in regular shoes. Who wears heels on the beach, anyway?
Why do people wear heels for work? You are f****** your back, ankles, etc. Okay, I get it on a night out, but the workplace?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jackie C said:


> It is rather petty, but tall women in massive heels irritate me. I absolutely feel anyone can wear anything they want, but it just irritates me, as they seem to nearly always have bad posture with it and most women don't seem to be able to walk in them and look ridiculous. I can't walk in them, so only wear short heels.
> You see it on TV, particularly "A Place in the Sun", where the tall presenter is on the beach with 4 inch heels, appalling posture, stooping over to speak to someone of average height in regular shoes. Who wears heels on the beach, anyway?
> Why do people wear heels for work? You are f****** your back, ankles, etc. Okay, I get it on a night out, but the workplace?


I understand your point but why specifically tall women- aren't most people of any height a bit useless at walking in heels??

I'll be even pettier and say I hate flat shoes!  I cringe seeing those slip on pump things in stores. Majority of the shoes available in stores don't have heels and it's frustrating sometimes! But to each their own I suppose


----------



## MollySmith

High heels, I just don't know how to walk in them. Like swimming, I feel it's a life skill I should've learned but didn't. Mostly I can get away with it until reminded!


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> High heels, I just don't know how to walk in them. Like swimming, I feel it's a life skill I should've learned but didn't. Mostly I can get away with it until reminded!


It's not too late too learn to swim @MollySmith


----------



## Happy Paws2

MollySmith said:


> High heels, I just don't know how to walk in them. Like swimming, I feel it's a life skill I should've learned but didn't. Mostly I can get away with it until reminded![/QUOTE
> 
> I* never learnt to swim, I was never frightened of water loved playing in it but never had the confidence to learn.*


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> You see it on TV, particularly "A Place in the Sun", where the tall presenter is on the beach with 4 inch heels, appalling posture, stooping over to speak to someone of average height in regular shoes. Who wears heels on the beach, anyway?


One of my pet peeves in films/tv is people wearing stupidly high heels in inappropriate situations. 
Like the characters are waitresses or detectives and yet still wear ankle breaking heels and often have to run in them. I remember one horror film where the girl running from the serial killer actually threw her jacket away whilst running and yet continued teetering along in 6in heels (fully deserved the subsequent axe murdering IMO!).


----------



## Oof

Jackie C said:


> It is rather petty, but tall women in massive heels irritate me. I absolutely feel anyone can wear anything they want, but it just irritates me, as they seem to nearly always have bad posture with it and most women don't seem to be able to walk in them and look ridiculous. I can't walk in them, so only wear short heels.
> You see it on TV, particularly "A Place in the Sun", where the tall presenter is on the beach with 4 inch heels, appalling posture, stooping over to speak to someone of average height in regular shoes. Who wears heels on the beach, anyway?
> Why do people wear heels for work? You are f****** your back, ankles, etc. Okay, I get it on a night out, but the workplace?


Ahh, well the highest heeled shoes I own currently are chunky soled doc martens. Not stilettos by any means, but I used to wear high heels when I was younger.
For me it was novelty - grew up where the only shoes that would fit my troll feet were repulsive mens shoes, then suddenly! Shops carried _womens_ shoes with *heels* that fit she-giants such as myself! So I wore them because *finally* I could.
As for posture, i imagine she'd look like a question mark regardless of shoes because she's hunched over so much to make eye contact with the short a*ses


----------



## lorilu

Neighbors who go out of their way to be obnoxious. I complained about the loud music almost a year ago and that guy is still pouting. he pushes it right to the limit. Well they've had a chance to be good neighbors, now they will find out. Half that driveway they use so freely is on my property. I'm having the survey done and putting up a fence. They are going to lose half their driveway. It didn't have to be this way, but they are determined to be obnoxious.

Look what they've done to the edge of the grass. The issue is the "shared driveway". The two homes had a "shared driveway" then the previous owner of my house put a driveway on the other side (which I use) and grew grass on the side of the house instead. But these people are using almost the whole space, grass included.

Until I know the exact property line I don't want to say anything, they are dangerous people. they beat up their aunt right outside my window a few months ago.


----------



## Siskin

Scary when you have neighbours like that, I hope they don’t get nasty to you. Shared driveways are a nightmare for causing arguments amongst neighbours


----------



## lorilu

Siskin said:


> Scary when you have neighbours like that, I hope they don't get nasty to you. Shared driveways are a nightmare for causing arguments amongst neighbours


Thankfully, I don't have to use this side for a driveway now. When I moved in I was prepared to be reasonable about it, but that was before the obnoxious 3 year old (actually an adult who behaves like a spoiled 3 year old) moved in. The woman who lives there's son. She seemed nice enough, until he came along. It's not even their house, it belongs to an elderly woman (a great aunt of the woman) who needs care and supposedly the woman lives there to take care of the old lady. Now he's moved his girlfriend in too. So it's been an hour they've been blasting the music while they clean their trucks and I'm about at my wits end. I could call the cops I suppose, but I'd rather save that for something a little more extreme.

I just keep thinking about that fence........I suppose they will try to retaliate from that as well, and that's when I'll call the cops.


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> Thankfully, I don't have to use this side for a driveway now. When I moved in I was prepared to be reasonable about it, but that was before the obnoxious 3 year old (actually an adult who behaves like a spoiled 3 year old) moved in. The woman who lives there's son. She seemed nice enough, until he came along. It's not even their house, it belongs to an elderly woman (a great aunt of the woman) who needs care and supposedly the woman lives there to take care of the old lady. Now he's moved his girlfriend in too. So it's been an hour they've been blasting the music while they clean their trucks and I'm about at my wits end. I could call the cops I suppose, but I'd rather save that for something a little more extreme.
> 
> I just keep thinking about that fence........I suppose they will try to retaliate from that as well, and that's when I'll call the cops.


Keep safe.


----------



## lorilu

Well I've been over to tell them to shut it. The noise went on for 2 hours this afternoon while they cleaned their trucks, then they both drove off. I was just home from the vet and they came roaring in, left the radio blasting and stood out there shouting to each other over the radio. I'd had enough so put my shoes back on and went over. I put a smile on my face, waved and shouted (because it was the only way they would hear me) "Hi! Can you turn it off now?" They stared at me and she turned it down lower and I said "look, I didn't say anything while you were out here working on your trucks for 2 hours, but I've had enough." She turned it off. I said "Thank you" and came home.

They'll retaliate, and I'll have to file a complaint. What they do is come home at midnight with the music blaring and let the truck and music run for ten minutes before shutting it off. I expect that will get worse now. Shouldn't take long for a cop to get here, they are just a mile down the road. I consider my polite request just now fair warning.

EDIT just called the cops


----------



## lorilu

Cops came.. Little snots stood there and laughed. Mother of the little snot mad at me, said I should have complained to her, not the "kids" (adults) and she would have 'taken care of it.' I said I haven't seen you. I asked them to turn it down, they didn't so I called the cops. So now you know, you can "take care of it" I also mentioned the midnight arrivals where they pull in with music blasting. They smirked.

Police advised me to take them to town court if it continues.

I told the police I was afraid of them. But you can see why that snot is the way he is. The mother gets mad at ME for complaining, not him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

What a horrible situation @lorilu 

I've had awful neighbours in the past … but nothing like yours.

Hope the cops/court actually make them toe the line.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Stinky smokers!

Waiting in ATS … bloke gets up and goes outside for a *** … comes back and gross ashtray smell fills the room! :Yuck


----------



## Dimwit

MollySmith said:


> High heels, I just don't know how to walk in them.


Me either! But now I have an excuse to never wear them - I physically can't


----------



## catz4m8z

Working nights and the police scared the beejesus out of me by hammering on my door this morning!:Wideyed Thing is they ran off to hammer on the neighbours doors before anybody had a chance to even open them...then just left!:Bored
I feel like this is the kind of behaviour I would normally be accusing kids of and threatening _to _call the police!:Shifty


----------



## Oof

My kids are petty and annoying, just heard them bickering over picking up a pair of shoes.


----------



## Happy Paws2

MollySmith said:


> High heels, I just don't know how to walk in them.


When I was young I could walk in 4&1/2 inch high heels no problem not a wobble, the only problem was I'm 6ft so to tall to wear them.


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Paws2 said:


> When I was young I could walk in 4&1/2 inch high heels no problem not a wobble, the only problem was I'm 6ft so to tall to wear them.


Some models are 6ft and they get away with wearing heels


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! 

So we've had new gas pipes, which involved the company hacking up part of our front lawn. So far we've had six visits to look at "making good" what they've wrecked. Six. For what will be about £20 worth of turf. 

No wonder gas bills are so high...


----------



## Jackie C

bmr10 said:


> I understand your point but why specifically tall women- aren't most people of any height a bit useless at walking in heels??
> 
> I'll be even pettier and say I hate flat shoes!  I cringe seeing those slip on pump things in stores. Majority of the shoes available in stores don't have heels and it's frustrating sometimes! But to each their own I suppose


I mean tall women because when they wear high heels they sometimes have to stoop to talk to someone.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lullabydream said:


> Some models are 6ft and they get away with wearing heels


I know, but back in the 60s&70s I hated it been tall and I was taller than most of my boyfriends I stuck to1 inch heels,


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are *not* 6 foot tall in my mental image of you @Happy Paws2


----------



## MollySmith

Dinner and men.

My husband is out thank goodness, it's not a very happy home at the moment. I'm just about hanging onto my mental health but it feels like a thin cord. 

I thought, as a treat, I would make myself pancakes but the pan got too hot and they burnt. They're in the dog, since Molls loves a pancake in an form so I suppose she's happy. I thought, ok there's soup, I made a homemade g/f one today. Husband ate the lot. I give up as there's nothing else g/f in the house apart from an apple or clementine or some dreadful pea pasta which is how I imagine wet wallpaper paste to taste. I can't believe I've sat on the kitchen floor with the dog having a moment over soup and pancakes. I am going to watch Great Pottery Thrown Down and watch Keith get emotional.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @MollySmith I'm sorry that your lack of pancakes has reduced you to tears on the kitchen floor. You probably needed an excuse for a blub...though to be fair, pea pasta would make me cry...

(I really do hope you are ok xx)


----------



## Happy Paws2

Mrs Funkin said:


> You are *not* 6 foot tall in my mental image of you @Happy Paws2


Yes I'm 6 foot, that's why we always had large dogs.


----------



## MollySmith

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @MollySmith I'm sorry that your lack of pancakes has reduced you to tears on the kitchen floor. You probably needed an excuse for a blub...though to be fair, pea pasta would make me cry...
> 
> (I really do hope you are ok xx)


I have found some crackers.. new levels of excitement :Woot

Yeah, I'm okay. I have a bit of a dilemma about whether to end a contract that takes up a lot of time but is regular income so I can do more with other clients; there are days when I'm feeling pulled in all places. I'm also not sleeping as I have gluteal bursitis (aka weaver's bottom I found out) and my hip is sore as a result.

Thank you, I hope the lawn gets sorted out, it looked lovely in the photos at Xmas and imagine it's very very annoying.


----------



## Oof

MollySmith said:


> Dinner and men.
> 
> My husband is out thank goodness, it's not a very happy home at the moment. I'm just about hanging onto my mental health but it feels like a thin cord.
> 
> I thought, as a treat, I would make myself pancakes but the pan got too hot and they burnt. They're in the dog, since Molls loves a pancake in an form so I suppose she's happy. I thought, ok there's soup, I made a homemade g/f one today. Husband ate the lot. I give up as there's nothing else g/f in the house apart from an apple or clementine or some dreadful pea pasta which is how I imagine wet wallpaper paste to taste. I can't believe I've sat on the kitchen floor with the dog having a moment over soup and pancakes. I am going to watch Great Pottery Thrown Down and watch Keith get emotional.


Oh, I'd be sad over bad pancakes too!
I hope your crackers took some of the edge off. Treat yourself to some nice snacks the next time you're out (and eat them sneakily away from husband)


----------



## Oof

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes I'm 6 foot, that's why we always had large dogs.


Same, I'd end up with a bad back/knees with anything smaller than a labrador lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Pottery Throwdown reduces me to tears every time @MollySmith … Keith starts me off! 

Hope the crackers did the trick


----------



## MollySmith

Oof said:


> Oh, I'd be sad over bad pancakes too!
> I hope your crackers took some of the edge off. Treat yourself to some nice snacks the next time you're out (and eat them sneakily away from husband)


That's a good idea! I may eat them in front of him instead.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Pottery Throwdown reduces me to tears every time @MollySmith … Keith starts me off!
> 
> Hope the crackers did the trick


I do sometimes get a bit... c'mon Keith, hold it in fella.

I have one of his mugs (with FFS on it)


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH’s cpap machine ….

It’s making loud farting noises as he breathes … mask has probably slipped a bit.

Of course, he’s soundo and can’t hear it … or me telling him it’s making a noise (just to rub it in) 

Taken the line of least resistance and put the sofa seat cushions on the lounge floor and made a comfy (silent) camp bed for myself 

Hmm … got about an hour’s sleep in the end … I was comfy, but my brain wouldn’t switch on off!


----------



## LittleFox

MollySmith said:


> Dinner and men.
> 
> My husband is out thank goodness, it's not a very happy home at the moment. I'm just about hanging onto my mental health but it feels like a thin cord.
> 
> I thought, as a treat, I would make myself pancakes but the pan got too hot and they burnt. They're in the dog, since Molls loves a pancake in an form so I suppose she's happy. I thought, ok there's soup, I made a homemade g/f one today. Husband ate the lot. I give up as there's nothing else g/f in the house apart from an apple or clementine or some dreadful pea pasta which is how I imagine wet wallpaper paste to taste. I can't believe I've sat on the kitchen floor with the dog having a moment over soup and pancakes. I am going to watch Great Pottery Thrown Down and watch Keith get emotional.





Lurcherlad said:


> Pottery Throwdown reduces me to tears every time @MollySmith … Keith starts me off!
> 
> Hope the crackers did the trick


People get emotional over pottery? I know I'm not British but.... :Wideyed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it's more the demonstration of skill that causes the emotion @LittleFox

I've never watched this show before but we started on catch up the other night and I'm really enjoying it. Keith does cry too much though!


----------



## Cully

I get really hacked off when the 'last of' gets eaten without telling me.
When I'm peckish and think "ooh, there's 2 biscuits left", or a slice of cake, or the last ice cream etc. Then find they've gone. :Arghh
Just ask if it's ok to have them so I know.
And *never* eat *my* coconut yoghurt!!! You have been warned.


----------



## Beth78

I guess this comes under petty annoyance, when you really need a wee and your dog is fast asleep on you.
She looks so peaceful but I really must move in a minute.


----------



## Nonnie

Just had my email from British Gas about price increases and the standing charges have almost doubled! My gas will go up by about £50 a year, and my electricity around £300!

They are still trying to push me into having Direct Debits too ( i detest DD for utility bills), despite the fact that i am in credit with them and have been for 9 years!


----------



## MollySmith

LittleFox said:


> People get emotional over pottery? I know I'm not British but.... :Wideyed


It's the emotion of the making and creating, and that these people are really challenging themselves and I guess as a craftsman he sees that. I think it's a bit too much but then again I'v been known to be moved by art as an artist and designer. Not burnt pancakes, they were the thing that really ended a pants day.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> OH's cpap machine ….
> 
> It's making loud farting noises as he breathes … mask has probably slipped a bit.
> 
> Of course, he's soundo and can't hear it … or me telling him it's making a noise (just to rub it in)
> 
> Taken the line of least resistance and put the sofa seat cushions on the lounge floor and made a comfy (silent) camp bed for myself
> 
> Hmm … got about an hour's sleep in the end … I was comfy, but my brain wouldn't switch on off!


Oh no, I'm sorry. I hope you get some nap time today. Take it easy if you can.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> *Taken the line of least resistance and put the sofa seat cushions on* the lounge floor and made a comfy (silent) camp bed for myself


I wondered where this was going before I got to the end of the sentence! 

You and I seem to have the same level of (lack of) tolerance for any noise.. It's awful isn't it?


----------



## Cully

Nonnie said:


> Just had my email from British Gas about price increases and the standing charges have almost doubled! My gas will go up by about £50 a year, and my electricity around £300!
> 
> They are still trying to push me into having Direct Debits too ( i detest DD for utility bills), despite the fact that i am in credit with them and have been for 9 years!


I get a discount for having both gas and electric DD's. It's worth thinking about as I believe you can save up to £190 pa.


----------



## Nonnie

Cully said:


> I get a discount for having both gas and electric DD's. It's worth thinking about as I believe you can save up to £190 pa.


Oh i know you get a discount, but they are also notorious for simply taking large sums as and when they like.

I also like to have complete control over what i pay and when i pay it. My money is worked out down to the penny. Plus i have OCD.

I dislike being penalised for not doing what they want, even though they already have my money in advance.


----------



## Siskin

Today’s gripe is the oil company we get out CH oil from.
We have an account with them and pay a dd to spread the cost as it can be a right old shock otherwise. We are currently in credit and as part of having the dd we have regular ‘top ups’ but at the cost as if we filled up with over 1000litres which is a little cheaper then the current price.
About two weeks ago we had the routine email to say our tank would have its regular top up in 10 days time. They will send an email a day or two beforehand to make sure you remember. Although you don’t have to be there to receive the oil a lot if people like us have a lock in the tank to put off thieves. 
We suddenly realised that we hadn’t had the delivery day email, so OH phoned and seemed to get Saturday boy on the phone who said we owed nearly £400 and they wouldn’t be delivering oil until it was paid. OH objective saying we were in credit and paid the monthly dd, but Saturday boy kept on insisting we owed money and wouldn’t sanction the delivery. OH demanded to speak to his manager and was told someone would phone in a few days. As we are beginning to run low on oil we weren’t going to wait that long, so OH phoned the next day and got someone who knew what was going on, apologised and said he would arrange for the oil to be delivered yesterday. Oil tanker didn’t arrive.
OH phoned this morning to ask what was going on now and luckily didn’t get Saturday boy again. Apparently the driver got held up and couldn’t get to us and it would be delivered when he could get to us.
Just had and email allegedly it will be delivered tomorrow. We wait with baited breath.
Very close to changing company


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> Today's gripe is the oil company we get out CH oil from.
> We have an account with them and pay a dd to spread the cost as it can be a right old shock otherwise. We are currently in credit and as part of having the dd we have regular 'top ups' but at the cost as if we filled up with over 1000litres which is a little cheaper then the current price.
> About two weeks ago we had the routine email to say our tank would have its regular top up in 10 days time. They will send an email a day or two beforehand to make sure you remember. Although you don't have to be there to receive the oil a lot if people like us have a lock in the tank to put off thieves.
> We suddenly realised that we hadn't had the delivery day email, so OH phoned and seemed to get Saturday boy on the phone who said we owed nearly £400 and they wouldn't be delivering oil until it was paid. OH objective saying we were in credit and paid the monthly dd, but Saturday boy kept on insisting we owed money and wouldn't sanction the delivery. OH demanded to speak to his manager and was told someone would phone in a few days. As we are beginning to run low on oil we weren't going to wait that long, so OH phoned the next day and got someone who knew what was going on, apologised and said he would arrange for the oil to be delivered yesterday. Oil tanker didn't arrive.
> OH phoned this morning to ask what was going on now and luckily didn't get Saturday boy again. Apparently the driver got held up and couldn't get to us and it would be delivered when he could get to us.
> Just had and email allegedly it will be delivered tomorrow. We wait with baited breath.
> Very close to changing company


Oooo I don't like people like that as in the Saturday boy!


----------



## Cully

Similar but different gripe. I've been waiting to hear when my phone consult is to be rescheduled after the doctor didn't phone me at the appointment time. It's cost me £20+ just trying to speak to someone, and all I get is recorded messages.
I'm getting really annoyed, and worried in case my test results are bad.


----------



## Cully

lullabydream said:


> Oooo I don't like people like that as in the Saturday boy!


We get the same here at the weekend. If one of our residents has an emergency repair to report "Saturday boy" says ( insists ) we must fix it ourselves. We're all pensioners here, many disabled!!:Banghead
We then get a call on Monday from a non zombie who apologises and sends someone round asap. Sigh!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'll start with a metal picture, we have a lovey verge in front of us, even though the council mow it always look nice, well it did!

The bungalow next to us is empty and the council workmen are in there clearing it out and this morning a skip arrive they put the skip on it's front lawn, now the lorry is stuck on the verge digging it's self deeper into the grass every time it tries to move, it's been there for over half an hour trying to dig itself out.

Our lovely verge 

At last at 10.40 another lorry has just turned up and managed to drag it away.


----------



## Beth78

I ordered a new hoody from a company called Boomer & Jen on 17th Feb and I am still waiting for it. They haven't answered my emails. There is no phone number on their website to ring either. Very annoying.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Found this @Beth78


----------



## ForestWomble

Cigarette smoke. 

I'm just @#*!"£ fed up of not being able to even have my front door open or my windows open to get some fresh air unless I want my home filled with cigarette smoke!


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Found this @Beth78
> 
> View attachment 485005


Oh cool, thanks.


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> Cigarette smoke.
> 
> I'm just @#*!"£ fed up of not being able to even have my front door open or my windows open to get some fresh air unless I want my home filled with cigarette smoke!


I understand what you mean. My neighbour above me had a toy boy staying there who smoked cannabis all day. It was so bad even Misty was affected and was much more sleepy than usual and a woolly head. It was distressing to see her like that.
He must have thought that if he smoked in the bathroom no-one would notice. Well he was wrong because the smell came through the vent straight into my bathroom and stank the place out. I had to have the extractor fan on 24/7 to help get rid of it. I also had to keep my windows shut as it just used to pour out of their window and down straight through mine.
There were lots of complaints from other tenants and eventually he stopped coming here, for now at least.
Have you got a fan you can place at an open window and facing out, so that any smoke coming in gets blown out by the fan.
Is there anyone you can complain to?


----------



## £54etgfb6

ForestWomble said:


> Cigarette smoke.
> 
> I'm just @#*!"£ fed up of not being able to even have my front door open or my windows open to get some fresh air unless I want my home filled with cigarette smoke!


And what about the tabbies? We have a cigarette bin in our back garden but one of the other tenants thinks it's more appropriate to throw the end of their *** into the chuckies ):< The bin is 2 metres away god almighty...

Said neighbour also smokes in the doorway of the back door with the door open. Close the bloody door some of us are not keen on dying from second-hand smoke thanks.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> I understand what you mean. My neighbour above me had a toy boy staying there who smoked cannabis all day. It was so bad even Misty was affected and was much more sleepy than usual and a woolly head. It was distressing to see her like that.
> He must have thought that if he smoked in the bathroom no-one would notice. Well he was wrong because the smell came through the vent straight into my bathroom and stank the place out. I had to have the extractor fan on 24/7 to help get rid of it. I also had to keep my windows shut as it just used to pour out of their window and down straight through mine.
> There were lots of complaints from other tenants and eventually he stopped coming here, for now at least.
> Have you got a fan you can place at an open window and facing out, so that any smoke coming in gets blown out by the fan.
> Is there anyone you can complain to?


I remember you mentioning him at the time, I'm glad the complaints were listened to and he isn't coming for now.

Opening the window is the problem, for as long as I keep my door, windows and vents closed I have no problems, the neighbours smoke outside in the communal courtyard, so I open anything and the smoke comes in. I've taken to holding my breath when I open my front door so I don't get a lungful of smoke in case any smokers are outside.  
I doubt it's a matter I can complain about, it's a communal area, but its outside?



bmr10 said:


> And what about the tabbies? We have a cigarette bin in our back garden but one of the other tenants thinks it's more appropriate to throw the end of their *** into the chuckies ):< The bin is 2 metres away god almighty...
> 
> Said neighbour also smokes in the doorway of the back door with the door open. Close the bloody door some of us are not keen on dying from second-hand smoke thanks.


Tabbies? I don't have any cats.

Chuckies? Sorry I don't understand.


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> I remember you mentioning him at the time, I'm glad the complaints were listened to and he isn't coming for now.
> 
> Opening the window is the problem, for as long as I keep my door, windows and vents closed I have no problems, the neighbours smoke outside in the communal courtyard, so I open anything and the smoke comes in. I've taken to holding my breath when I open my front door so I don't get a lungful of smoke in case any smokers are outside.
> I doubt it's a matter I can complain about, it's a communal area, but its outside?
> 
> Tabbies? I don't have any cats.
> 
> Chuckies? Sorry I don't understand.


Well yes you can complain even if it is a communal area. It's affecting your health and well being. Are any of your neighbours upset about it? All the better if they are and can complain with you.
I know it's not a permanent solution but regards opening your front door, you could wear a mask until you get outside into the fresh air. You should state that in any complaint you make.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> Well yes you can complain even if it is a communal area. It's affecting your health and well being. Are any of your neighbours upset about it? All the better if they are and can complain with you.
> I know it's not a permanent solution but regards opening your front door, you could wear a mask until you get outside into the fresh air. You should state that in any complaint you make.


I could try, I have my doubts I'll be taken seriously though, I've complained about other things and never been taken seriously. 
I know at least one other is. 
Thanks.


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> I could try, I have my doubts I'll be taken seriously though, I've complained about other things and never been taken seriously.
> I know at least one other is.
> Thanks.


Is it your landlord you need to complain too? From experience you, and anyone else who wants to complain, should make a note of the dates and times of the incidents, and exactly what you witnessed or heard.
I don't know exactly what your accommodation is but here it's sheltered living with 30 flats/studio flats (or bedsits if you want). It's rented from the council but we have a manager who oversees things like repairs and making sure the tenants are looked after appropriately, and listen to and act on any complains from or about tenants. so if your accommodation is similar to here then it's your manager you need to speak to.
See how many others you can get onside with you. The more the better.


----------



## £54etgfb6

ForestWomble said:


> I remember you mentioning him at the time, I'm glad the complaints were listened to and he isn't coming for now.
> 
> Opening the window is the problem, for as long as I keep my door, windows and vents closed I have no problems, the neighbours smoke outside in the communal courtyard, so I open anything and the smoke comes in. I've taken to holding my breath when I open my front door so I don't get a lungful of smoke in case any smokers are outside.
> I doubt it's a matter I can complain about, it's a communal area, but its outside?
> 
> Tabbies? I don't have any cats.
> 
> Chuckies? Sorry I don't understand.


Oh sorry tabbies i think is an old slang for cigarette ends (the orange part?). Chuckies are those… small stones people have in their garden… not as fine as gravel but small. I think they are scottish slang as most of our slang ends in "ies"!


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> Is it your landlord you need to complain too? From experience you, and anyone else who wants to complain, should make a note of the dates and times of the incidents, and exactly what you witnessed or heard.
> I don't know exactly what your accommodation is but here it's sheltered living with 30 flats/studio flats (or bedsits if you want). It's rented from the council but we have a manager who oversees things like repairs and making sure the tenants are looked after appropriately, and listen to and act on any complains from or about tenants. so if your accommodation is similar to here then it's your manager you need to speak to.
> See how many others you can get onside with you. The more the better.


Yes, Landlord. From experience for as long as you aren't breaking any rules under the tenancy agreement they won't do anything. 
Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble

bmr10 said:


> Oh sorry tabbies i think is an old slang for cigarette ends (the orange part?). Chuckies are those… small stones people have in their garden… not as fine as gravel but small. I think they are scottish slang as most of our slang ends in "ies"!


Oh! 

Thank you, learnt something there


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, Landlord. From experience for as long as you aren't breaking any rules under the tenancy agreement they won't do anything.
> Thank you.


But these cigarette smoking tenants _are_ breaking their tenancy agreement by being a nuisance to other tenants.
You should find this written into your tenancy agreement.
If you don't get anywhere with your landlord you should take it higher.
It's not right if your health is at risk because of inconsiderate neighbours.
Your landlord may be reluctant, but it's part of his job to deal with morons like this. Don't put up with it.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> But these cigarette smoking tenants _are_ breaking their tenancy agreement by being a nuisance to other tenants.
> You should find this written into your tenancy agreement.
> If you don't get anywhere with your landlord you should take it higher.
> It's not right if your health is at risk because of inconsiderate neighbours.
> Your landlord may be reluctant, but it's part of his job to deal with morons like this. Don't put up with it.


Thank you! :Woot 
That gives me hope, yes, being a nuisance is mentioned in the agreement.


----------



## Deguslave

It could be classed as anti social behaviour so its worth reporting to environmental health.


----------



## Jackie C

If enough people complain, the landlord might do something. They might put a sign up that people have to move away from the building. I detest second-hand smoke.
You could be passive-aggressive and slam you window door shut loudly when they're stood there smoking. Sadly, I've found many smokers don't give two s***s.


----------



## ForestWomble

Deguslave said:


> It could be classed as anti social behaviour so its worth reporting to environmental health.


Thank you.



Jackie C said:


> If enough people complain, the landlord might do something. They might put a sign up that people have to move away from the building. I detest second-hand smoke.
> You could be passive-aggressive and slam you window door shut loudly when they're stood there smoking. Sadly, I've found many smokers don't give two s***s.


I was wondering about including a suggestion along the lines of having a smoking area away from the building.
I have done that before, both due to noise and smoke, as you say they don't seem to care. (unless I'm not being loud enough)


----------



## Magyarmum

Because it was a warm sunny day last Thursday I thought I'd wash my car. When I went into my outside storeroom which has a tap and where normally I attach the hose pipe I discovered my dippy neighbour who last used the hose to water the garden, had taken everything to pieces. All the connections to join the pieces of hosepipe have disappeared as has the hose/tap fitting connection.

I'm furious with him for fiddling and dismantling something that was perfectly useable the way it was. Yesterday I went into the garden centre to replace all the missing bits, to find if I buy the Gardenia brand and replace everything that's gone it's going to cost me about £50!

I could scream!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> Because it was a warm sunny day last Thursday I thought I'd wash my car. When I went into my outside storeroom which has a tap and where normally I attach the hose pipe I discovered my dippy neighbour who last used the hose to water the garden, had taken everything to pieces. All the connections to join the pieces of hosepipe have disappeared as has the hose/tap fitting connection.
> 
> I'm furious with him for fiddling and dismantling something that was perfectly useable the way it was. Yesterday I went into the garden centre to replace all the missing bits, to find if I buy the Gardenia brand and replace everything that's gone it's going to cost me about £50!
> 
> I could scream!


If it your hosepipe he should pay or at least half of it.


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> If it your hosepipe he should pay or at least half of it.


I haven't got a cat in hell's chance of that happening. He's as poor as a church mouse and any unemployment benefit he gets goes on cheap booze. At the moment he's got no electricity in his house as it's been cut off due to non payment.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> I haven't got a cat in hell's chance of that happening. He's as poor as a church mouse and any unemployment benefit he gets goes on cheap booze. At the moment he's got no electricity in his house as it's been cut off due to non payment.


Oh dear, not fair on you all the same.


----------



## lorilu

Every time I feel like I am making progress learning to cope with the psychopathic boss, reducing my stress, eating better, maybe even getting a couple of hours sleep every night....

...she finds a new way to kick my legs out from under me and the stress becomes unbearable again. Last night leaving work I was so upset I went straight to the store and bought candy bars, came home fed the cats and ate them one right after the other. Now of course I am disgusted and angry with myself,and feel like absolute crap besides, but when I get that stressed by her shenanigans I lose all reason. Just thinking about her makes me want to go out and get more candy bars.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@lorilu … how awful that she can have such a negative impact on you and your reaction 

What did she do this time?


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> @lorilu … how awful that she can have such a negative impact on you and your reaction
> 
> What did she do this time?


Concluded a project without telling me she was going to, even though she knew I wasn't finished with my part. There was no rush on her end and I was working on something else that I felt had priority. If I'd known what she was planning I would have put the other job aside and concentrated on finishing the other work, but I thought I had another week. I was completely transparent and she knew exactly what I was working on, on Thursday and never said a word. Instead she sneakily finished late at night and announced it Friday morning. All this means is that now I had to do double the work to correct where my end wasn't completed.

If she had told me what she planned to do, I would have spent Thursday finishing up, and Friday on the other thing. Instead, I spent Friday doing all the extra work created by her little coup, and the other project was left to flounder until next week. I have other projects that are two months overdue because I cannot move forward without her input.

This is how she operates, all the time. She does everything she can to make double the work on every project, not just mine, everyone's. It makes no sense at all and is why I say she is psychopathic.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im annoyed at myself today!
more specifically my wisdom teeth....
The side of my jaw and head are really painful coz Im 'teething':Shy. Useless b***dy teeth! I get no wisdom from them whatsoever and its not even as if they hurt, pop up and then are fine. No, they creep up in increments giving you pain over decades (with just big enough gaps in between to make you think they have finished growing).:Shifty
I swear all 4 of mine have some sort of rota worked out to cause me the maximum irritation and pain.unch


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Im annoyed at myself today!
> more specifically my wisdom teeth....
> The side of my jaw and head are really painful coz Im 'teething':Shy. Useless b***dy teeth! I get no wisdom from them whatsoever and its not even as if they hurt, pop up and then are fine. No, they creep up in increments giving you pain over decades (with just big enough gaps in between to make you think they have finished growing).:Shifty
> I swear all 4 of mine have some sort of rota worked out to cause me the maximum irritation and pain.unch


Goodness, have them out!


----------



## £54etgfb6

catz4m8z said:


> Im annoyed at myself today!
> more specifically my wisdom teeth....
> The side of my jaw and head are really painful coz Im 'teething':Shy. Useless b***dy teeth! I get no wisdom from them whatsoever and its not even as if they hurt, pop up and then are fine. No, they creep up in increments giving you pain over decades (with just big enough gaps in between to make you think they have finished growing).:Shifty
> I swear all 4 of mine have some sort of rota worked out to cause me the maximum irritation and pain.unch


If oral painkillers aren't helping you can try orajel or anbesol liquid (make sure you do *not* buy anusol as it's for haemorrhoids lol). They're both topical anaesthetics and can be used with oral painkillers. Really, really useful for toothache!


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> Goodness, have them out!


but...but....dentists!:Nailbiting
Honestly Im too much of a coward, even though one christmas I could barely open my mouth for about a week. Im in the medical profession which obviously means I do a terrible job of looking after my own health!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> but...but....dentists!:Nailbiting
> Honestly Im too much of a coward, even though one christmas I could barely open my mouth for about a week. Im in the medical profession which obviously means I do a terrible job of looking after my own health!LOL:Hilarious


pfft. Oral surgeon, not dentist. You can be knocked out for it. You won't know a thing. Or, you can wait until they abscess. That's a lot of fun too.


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Im annoyed at myself today!
> more specifically my wisdom teeth....
> The side of my jaw and head are really painful coz Im 'teething':Shy. Useless b***dy teeth! I get no wisdom from them whatsoever and its not even as if they hurt, pop up and then are fine. No, they creep up in increments giving you pain over decades (with just big enough gaps in between to make you think they have finished growing).:Shifty
> I swear all 4 of mine have some sort of rota worked out to cause me the maximum irritation and pain.unch


I've found clove oil works fantastically well for toothache. It's tastes vile, but it works very well!


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> Concluded a project without telling me she was going to, even though she knew I wasn't finished with my part. There was no rush on her end and I was working on something else that I felt had priority. If I'd known what she was planning I would have put the other job aside and concentrated on finishing the other work, but I thought I had another week. I was completely transparent and she knew exactly what I was working on, on Thursday and never said a word. Instead she sneakily finished late at night and announced it Friday morning. All this means is that now I had to do double the work to correct where my end wasn't completed.
> 
> If she had told me what she planned to do, I would have spent Thursday finishing up, and Friday on the other thing. Instead, I spent Friday doing all the extra work created by her little coup, and the other project was left to flounder until next week. I have other projects that are two months overdue because I cannot move forward without her input.
> 
> This is how she operates, all the time. She does everything she can to make double the work on every project, not just mine, everyone's. It makes no sense at all and is why I say she is psychopathic.


I think I might've had to just make her wait for my piece of work … on the grounds that was the deadline I was given.

Do her superiors know she's so difficult?


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> I think I might've had to just make her wait for my piece of work … on the grounds that was the deadline I was given.
> 
> Do her superiors know she's so difficult?


If her superiors know she's difficult, they'll just promote her. That's what management do.


----------



## Jackie C

People who don't teach their children basic manners.

This: No, you're alright, love, I'll step off the narrow path into the busy road whilst you and your brat walk two-a-breast.
Actually, I didn't, he walked into my leg. 
I'm not stepping into the road when you can move yourself or your wandering child aside on a narrow path that just fits two people.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> People who don't teach their children basic manners.
> 
> This: No, you're alright, love, I'll step off the narrow path into the busy road whilst you and your brat walk two-a-breast.
> Actually, I didn't, he walked into my leg.
> I'm not stepping into the road when you can move yourself or your wandering child aside on a narrow path that just fits two people.


So many young Mon's seem to think it's their right that everyone should give way to them, their pushchairs and their spoilt little brat's, drives me mad how rude they are.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> If her superiors know she's difficult, they'll just promote her. That's what management do.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> People who don't teach their children basic manners.
> 
> This: No, you're alright, love, I'll step off the narrow path into the busy road whilst you and your brat walk two-a-breast.
> Actually, I didn't, he walked into my leg.
> I'm not stepping into the road when you can move yourself or your wandering child aside on a narrow path that just fits two people.


If the parents don't teach them … who will? 

I despair ….


----------



## lorilu

Ugh why am I such a grouch about this. I just hate being asked "how are you" a hundred thousand times a day. Every co-worker I encounter during the working day says it. And if I run into them several times a day, they say it every time. I want to say "NONE OF YOUR EFFING BUSINESS" lol.

I get it with every phone call too. And every person that comes to my window.

Why can't people just say hello?

Actually no, there is one person at work who never asks me. She knows I hate it. Haha.


----------



## Linda Weasel

lorilu said:


> Ugh why am I such a grouch about this. I just hate being asked "how are you" a hundred thousand times a day. Every co-worker I encounter during the working day says it. And if I run into them several times a day, they say it every time. I want to say "NONE OF YOUR EFFING BUSINESS" lol.
> 
> I get it with every phone call too. And every person that comes to my window.
> 
> Why can't people just say hello?
> 
> Actually no, there is one person at work who never asks me. She knows I hate it. Haha.


Oh Yes!
Why do people use this as a greeting?
God help them if I actually decided to take them at their word and tell them.


----------



## Siskin

Linda Weasel said:


> Oh Yes!
> Why do people use this as a greeting?
> God help them if I actually decided to take them at their word and tell them.


I could keep them listening to how I was for at least an hour.. I would definitely be avoided after that


----------



## Jackie C

lorilu said:


> Ugh why am I such a grouch about this. I just hate being asked "how are you" a hundred thousand times a day. Every co-worker I encounter during the working day says it. And if I run into them several times a day, they say it every time. I want to say "NONE OF YOUR EFFING BUSINESS" lol.
> 
> I get it with every phone call too. And every person that comes to my window.
> 
> Why can't people just say hello?
> 
> Actually no, there is one person at work who never asks me. She knows I hate it. Haha.


It's when sales callers ask you, and then stay quiet. Look, mate, you're not interested in my health and well-being, just get on and tell me what you want.


----------



## lorilu

Linda Weasel said:


> Oh Yes!
> Why do people use this as a greeting?
> God help them if I actually decided to take them at their word and tell them.





Siskin said:


> I could keep them listening to how I was for at least an hour.. I would definitely be avoided after that


Exactly!



Jackie C said:


> It's when sales callers ask you, and then stay quiet. Look, mate, you're not interested in my health and well-being, just get on and tell me what you want.


Oh yes I get that too. And even when I don't respond they will answer as if I had. "Good morning XXX office" "hi how are you?" Me: how can I help you? them "good!" (as if I had asked it back even when I didn't) and then on to the pitch.

I actually did once have someone take offense when I didn't answer her question with "good how are you" "I answered it just as I said up above here and she said huffily "just trying to be friendly". I sighed and said again "how can I help you?". Such a waste of time.


----------



## Beth78

Over 2 weeks on from ordering from Boomer and jen and I still haven't recieved my hoody. 1st they said "Sorry for the delay to your order. I had someone looking after the company for me while I was away"
Then they said they'd sent it next day with DPD, 7 days and many emails later still no hoody.
They haven't offered me a refund despite me asking for one several times.
They now say they will chase it up with DPD today and screenshot the results.
I find the whole thing very suspicious and very bloody annoying .
*rant over*


----------



## Linda Weasel

Beth78 said:


> Over 2 weeks on from ordering from Boomer and jen and I still haven't recieved my hoody. 1st they said "Sorry for the delay to your order. I had someone looking after the company for me while I was away"
> Then they said they'd sent it next day with DPD, 7 days and many emails later still no hoody.
> They haven't offered me a refund despite me asking for one several times.
> They now say they will chase it up with DPD today and screenshot the results.
> I find the whole thing very suspicious and very bloody annoying .
> *rant over*


I'd be really cross, too, because even if they sent it by Pony Express, the obligation to get the goods to you is theirs irrespective of what the couriers have done with it.

You ordered goods, they haven't supplied, you're due a refund. No excuses.


----------



## margy

Having to move my washer out from under the kitchen counter . No room for manoeuvre and jammed my fingers twice.


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> Having to move my washer out from under the kitchen counter . No room for manoeuvre and jammed my fingers twice.


Ooh ouch !


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Over 2 weeks on from ordering from Boomer and jen and I still haven't recieved my hoody. 1st they said "Sorry for the delay to your order. I had someone looking after the company for me while I was away"
> Then they said they'd sent it next day with DPD, 7 days and many emails later still no hoody.
> They haven't offered me a refund despite me asking for one several times.
> They now say they will chase it up with DPD today and screenshot the results.
> I find the whole thing very suspicious and very bloody annoying .
> *rant over*


They have a social media page so try relaying the story on there and asking for immediate delivery or refund.

Hopefully, if they think customers will be put off they will pull their finger out.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> They have a social media page so try relaying the story on there and asking for immediate delivery or refund.
> 
> Hopefully, if they think customers will be put off they will pull their finger out.


I'm not on social media but I asked my sister to ask them to do something the other day and she didn't get a response.


----------



## Arny

Beth78 said:


> Over 2 weeks on from ordering from Boomer and jen and I still haven't recieved my hoody. 1st they said "Sorry for the delay to your order. I had someone looking after the company for me while I was away"
> Then they said they'd sent it next day with DPD, 7 days and many emails later still no hoody.
> They haven't offered me a refund despite me asking for one several times.
> They now say they will chase it up with DPD today and screenshot the results.
> I find the whole thing very suspicious and very bloody annoying .
> *rant over*


There may be come back with your paying method.
I bought something online that never arrived, no response and then trustpilot reviews seemed to suggest they'd gone out of business.
So I went to my bank and filled in a charge back form I think its called as I paid with a debit card. 
I think its at their discretion unlike with paying with credit card but my bank did refund me.


----------



## Beth78

This is the response I got.
So the hoody never arrived, they will send me a new one so I will have to send the replacement back to eventually get my money back. RIDICULOUS!


----------



## Lurcherlad

That makes no sense … if they have no proof you received it (a photo of the item in an open doorway and your first name as recipient) then it’s their issue … not yours 

I would do the bank charge back and then tell them to shove it.

Then post your experience on their media/website to warn future customers.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> That makes no sense … if they have no proof you received it (a photo of the item in an open doorway and your first name as recipient) then it's their issue … not yours
> 
> I would do the bank charge back and then tell them to shove it.
> 
> Then post your experience on their media/website to warn future customers.


I've never done a bank charge back, how do you do that ?
I've left a detailed review on Google to warn people.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> I've never done a bank charge back, how do you do that ?
> I've left a detailed review on Google to warn people.


Neither have I … ring your bank or go into a branch … I'm sure they can sort it out for you.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Neither have I … ring your bank or go into a branch … I'm sure they can sort it out for you.


I've raised a dispute on the transaction via online banking. so hopefully it is successful and I will get my money back.


----------



## Happy Paws2

OH playing around on his computer in the utility room when I want to do the washing.


----------



## Beth78

Beth78 said:


> I've raised a dispute on the transaction via online banking. so hopefully it is successful and I will get my money back.


I have now sent the package that they sent me back and sent them a picture of it. Now expecting my refund .
And that is not with the bus fare I had to pay to get to the post office.:Rage


----------



## Beth78

My father got involved eventually and Jen the head of the company had all sorts of bad language and swears ready for him.
He said she was a nasty peice of work.


----------



## Oof

(At risk of being the petty one) Someone sent me a TikTok thing of someone stuffing spicy doritos into a sleeping dog's mouth. The video AND the person who sent it thinking it's funny are annoying.


----------



## ForestWomble

Oof said:


> (At risk of being the petty one) Someone sent me a TikTok thing of someone stuffing spicy doritos into a sleeping dog's mouth. The video AND the person who sent it thinking it's funny are annoying.


Well, if you are petty, then I'm going to be petty to. Reading that has left me feeling angry, poor dog.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oof said:


> (At risk of being the petty one) Someone sent me a TikTok thing of someone stuffing spicy doritos into a sleeping dog's mouth. The video AND the person who sent it thinking it's funny are annoying.


why is anyone putting any object in a sleeping animals mouth? Do they want the dog to wake, bite down, and inhale doritos? What a great way to kill your dog.

Don't really care if I'm being pedantic and it's "just a joke" and the dog was fine. Respect an animals need to sleep and leave it in peace.


----------



## Oof

ForestWomble said:


> Well, if you are petty, then I'm going to be petty to. Reading that has left me feeling angry, poor dog.


Yeah, I couldn't understand why anyone would do that. It's one of those stupid TikTok / animal abuse videos. I honestly hate them



bmr10 said:


> why is anyone putting any object in a sleeping animals mouth? Do they want the dog to wake, bite down, and inhale doritos? What a great way to kill your dog.
> 
> Don't really care if I'm being pedantic and it's "just a joke" and the dog was fine. Respect an animals need to sleep and leave it in peace.


First thing I thought was what a wonderful way to get bitten by a dog. And whilst in that situation I honestly don't care what happens to the person who did it, the aftermath for the dog bothers me.

I asked why it was sent to me: "cuz you like dogs and its funny" :Banghead


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oof said:


> I asked why it was sent to me: "cuz you like dogs and its funny"


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> My father got involved eventually and Jen the head of the company had all sorts of bad language and swears ready for him.
> He said she was a nasty peice of work.


Wow! Great customer skills …. Not!

Glad you left a review.

Defo one to avoid in future.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Wow! Great customer skills …. Not!
> 
> Glad you left a review.
> 
> Defo one to avoid in future.


She's now asking for my bank details, surely she would have the details she needs to issue the refund ?


----------



## Jackie C

Oof said:


> Yeah, I couldn't understand why anyone would do that. It's one of those stupid TikTok / animal abuse videos. I honestly hate them
> 
> First thing I thought was what a wonderful way to get bitten by a dog. And whilst in that situation I honestly don't care what happens to the person who did it, the aftermath for the dog bothers me.
> 
> I asked why it was sent to me: "cuz you like dogs and its funny" :Banghead


Or the cat ones where a child is being allowed to tease a cat, the poor tries to walk away, and is followed and teased - all the while being filmed - then the cat turns and mildly scratches, and then gets shouted at!

HATE those videos.

Reminds me if I complained to my mum when I was a kid that the cat had hissed/scratched me, my mum would say, "What did you do to her?" Followed by, "Well, leave her alone, then."


----------



## Oof

Jackie C said:


> Or the cat ones where a child is being allowed to tease a cat, the poor tries to walk away, and is followed and teased - all the while being filmed - then the cat turns and mildly scratches, and then gets shouted at!
> 
> HATE those videos.
> 
> Reminds me if I complained to my mum when I was a kid that the cat had hissed/scratched me, my mum would say, "What did you do to her?" Followed by, "Well, leave her alone, then."


Oh god the cat ones are a special type of horrific, and I know nothing about cats.


----------



## catz4m8z

Oof said:


> Oh god the cat ones are a special type of horrific, and I know nothing about cats.


cant stand any of those kinds of things, where people are so clearly tone deaf towards animals.:Shifty

Im annoyed that my soup maker has broken. It wont blend anymore so I imagine the motor has gone. But it did give me 7yrs of pretty constant useage so Im going to order the same type again I think.
So now I have chunky soup, which TBF still tastes awesome. oh, and Ive tried out my new breadmaker and realiesed that I am potentially the worst bread kneader in the world. My hand made loaves are usually like little yeasty breezeblocks!!:Hilarious


----------



## lorilu

I agree about the animal abuse videos that are supposed to be "funny" and is why I never ever watch animal videos unless it's someone I know and their pet (including regular PF members as "someone I know and their pet")

My annoyance is ..oh well I just want to go outside and scream at the top of my lungs "STOP SNOWING STOP SNOWING STOP SNOWING"

It's very silly of me it's only early March after all, and we've got a good 6 weeks of winter weather left. But for some reason this year I am just really really really tired of it. Maybe because there was so much ice, I don't know.


----------



## Nonnie

The amount of businesses using the war in Ukraine to sell stuff because they are donating paltry percentage or the profits. Unless its 100% i find this rather offensive.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I had my lift bath serviced on Thursday and I asked him if he could tighten the grab rail on the wall for me, he had a look and said that the brick work is breaking up and it needs to be moved a few inches but he's not allowed to do it, a Occupational Therapist has got to come and let them know where it's got to be moved to.

So I phoned them yesterday and although I already have one it's got to go though my GP to fill in a form send it to them them before someone can come out and make a decision to where it's got to be moved too, or phone the council. So phoned the council as they were one ones who fitted in the first place they check it out it was on their record now they have filled a form in going to send it to a Occupational Therapist and then someone will be in touch when someone can come and access how far it came be moved.

It's only a couple of inches what a waste of time and money.


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> I had my lift bath serviced on Thursday and I asked him if he could tighten the grab rail on the wall for me, he had a look and said that the brick work is breaking up and it needs to be moved a few inches but he's not allowed to do it, a Occupational Therapist has got to come and let them know where it's got to be moved to.
> 
> So I phoned them yesterday and although I already have one it's got to go though my GP to fill in a form send it to them them before someone can come out and make a decision to where it's got to be moved too, or phone the council. So phoned the council as they were one ones who fitted in the first place they check it out it was on their record now they have filled a form in going to send it to a Occupational Therapist and then someone will be in touch when someone can come and access how far it came be moved.
> 
> It's only a couple of inches what a waste of time and money.


And very inconvenient in the meantime for you.

I hope it's sorted soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> And very inconvenient in the meantime for you.
> 
> I hope it's sorted soon.


Yes... it's not easy getting out the bath, I don't want to put to much pressure on it in case I pull it off and leave a very big hole in the wall.


----------



## Beth78

Korean pop!
My sisters are obsessed with it.
They're watching a live stream of a concert and I just find it irritating.
So I'm going on a nice long dog walk in the woods to escape .


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth78 said:


> Korean pop!
> My sisters are obsessed with it.
> They're watching a live stream of a concert and I just find it irritating.
> So I'm going on a nice long dog walk in the woods to escape .


Not a big fan of BTS then??:Woot
(I dont really get the whole k-pop thing either TBH...must be too old!LOL:Hilarious)


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> Korean pop!
> My sisters are obsessed with it.
> They're watching a live stream of a concert and I just find it irritating.
> So I'm going on a nice long dog walk in the woods to escape .





catz4m8z said:


> Not a big fan of BTS then??:Woot
> (I dont really get the whole k-pop thing either TBH...must be too old!LOL:Hilarious)


I like kpop!
But jpop is much better


----------



## Oof

Other people's kids playing on my front garden.

Today I went out to rescue some plants that were half dead from being trampled (now in plant pots in back garden). When i was out there, noticed the lawn has been trashed as well and has bare patches from football etc.

Makes me feel like I can't have anything nice.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> Other people's kids playing on my front garden.
> 
> Today I went out to rescue some plants that were half dead from being trampled (now in plant pots in back garden). When i was out there, noticed the lawn has been trashed as well and has bare patches from football etc.
> 
> Makes me feel like I can't have anything nice.


That would drive me nuts too.

Can you fence it off?


----------



## Magyarmum

I've knitted beanies for my son granddaughter and DIL, but can't find the one I've knitted for my DIL anywhere! I can only think that by mistake it got put in the bag with all the other beanies and baby bonnets I'd made during the lockdown that I donated for the refugees. 

If I'm right hopefully it's now sitting on the head of a Ukrainian refugee helping to keep them warm. No problem cos I'll just knit her another one!


----------



## lorilu

Had a new furnace put in yesterday. It was my understanding that the old one would be taken away. At the end of the day when I asked about it they said yes, but (company) would contact me to arrange for that, they don't do it themselves. I've already had to take a day and a half off for this. (two weeks ago I took time off but they brought the wrong size furnace so I went to work later and the install had to be re-scheduled) 

And the cats were pretty traumatized by the all day of noise and being shut up (I was with them)

Poor Mazy cat threw up on the bed and Queen Eva spent the day burrowed under the covers. I had to strip the bed and Queen Eva was frantically trying to get back into her burrow, running around the bed, crying and trying to burrow into the mattress, until I could get a fresh mattress cover and sheet on the bed for her.

Not only that, they left the pieces scattered all over the basement. I spent some time last night trying to put them all in one place, but many bits are too heavy for me, and I am not happy about having all that rusty oily filthy stuff down there. They left the scraps from the new install as well, plus their empty beverage bottles.


----------



## margy

Not sure wether to post this here or in senior moments! We sometimes look after a cockerpoo for my daughters friend and when I walk her she has an extending lead attached to her collar. I don't like this because she pulls and I'm afraid the collar will snap/ come off. Also I'm sure I read these leads are meant to be used on a harness. Suzie had a brilliant one and is about the same size as Tilly. I know I gave most of the dogs stuff away but was absolutely positive I had kept this harness. I searched all over and couldn't find it anywhere so assumed it must have been amongst the things I gave to a charity shop,.I was so angry with myself. OH was cleaning the out house today and found it straight away!!!


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> That would drive me nuts too.
> 
> Can you fence it off?


There's some rule/law (I rent so not sure what it'scalled!) That prevents everyone on the street having fences in the front garden. We did have giant conifers there that we cut down because it blocked out all light from the house. It also blocked out kids though! Hindsight eh


----------



## catz4m8z

Left my back door open to get some lovely fresh air but sadly my neighbour also left their window open....now all I can smell is weed.:Shifty

I can remember when summer meant the smell of cut grass and BBQs, round here its just weed and trash can fires.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Oof said:


> There's some rule/law (I rent so not sure what it'scalled!) That prevents everyone on the street having fences in the front garden. We did have giant conifers there that we cut down because it blocked out all light from the house. It also blocked out kids though! Hindsight eh


We can't even have a hedge.


----------



## Oof

Happy Paws2 said:


> We can't even have a hedge.


Yeah i think that applies here too, although we had conifers/some other people have them etc. Its a pain


----------



## Happy Paws2

Oof said:


> Yeah i think that applies here too, although we had conifers/some other people have them etc. Its a pain


The reason we can't is, when they mow the grass verge on the front they do our lawns at the same time.


----------



## Beth78

I asked my swim and gym company to switch me over to a cheaper package the other day to try and save abit of money. They've charged me £60 today, I'm guessing ints some sort of switching/joining fee, now have just over £5 in my account


----------



## Kaily

Car and garden furniture being covered in Saharan sand.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> Car and garden furniture being covered in Saharan sand.


Same here… my car is grey and looks bad enough, but son's car is black and looks terrible!

I shall get the hose out in the morning.


----------



## Kaily

Lurcherlad said:


> Same here… my car is grey and looks bad enough, but son's car is black and looks terrible!
> 
> I shall get the hose out in the morning.


There is so much of it! Noticed my pond is all murky as well.


----------



## Jaf

I've got tons of the red stuff too (spain). It's raining but not heavily enough to rinse it away and we're under a drought order so no rinsing it away when the rain stops. Apparently some people have resorted to vacuuming their patios!


----------



## Kaily

Jaf said:


> I've got tons of the red stuff too (spain). It's raining but not heavily enough to rinse it away and we're under a drought order so no rinsing it away when the rain stops. Apparently some people have resorted to vacuuming their patios!


Yes the rain sort of makes it like clay!

I hadn't heard the news so when I saw my (white) car I thought someone had a vendetta against me.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im not annoyed...

I never go anywhere but I can now say that yesterday I was walking in the Sahara desert!:Woot

:Hilarious


----------



## Cully

:Yuck how do you get rid of the awful plasticky chemical taste from a new kettle?
Had to buy a new one so boiled water and emptied it 3 times before using it the first time and it was fine after. My tea tasted as usual. But this morning my cuppa tasted dreadful.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Deleted posted on wrong thread


----------



## Happy Paws2

I don't know why but women sports commentators really annoy me, I think it's their higher voices but I find them very off putting.


----------



## catz4m8z

Why cant I take a decent photo of the dogs? They refuse to sit still, and Im rubbish at taking photos anyways so I just get loads of burred images.:Shifty
Ironically Phillip the fox was happy to sit and pose for photos!
So yes, native wildlife is more photogenic apparently then my smelly little grotbags!!


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Why cant I take a decent photo of the dogs? They refuse to sit still, and Im rubbish at taking photos anyways so I just get loads of burred images.:Shifty
> Ironically Phillip the fox was happy to sit and pose for photos!
> So yes, native wildlife is more photogenic apparently then my smelly little grotbags!!


Ooh, I know how you feel, it's so frustrating. 
When I look at some of the excellent photography on here taken by ordinary folk it puts me to shame when I post my blurry wonky efforts. Misty always seems to move just as I take a snap, or my hand jumps.
I'm sure they've got worse so I'm blaming my phone, (it can't be me!!!!):Smuggrin
I'm getting a new one soon so I'll be gutted if they're still rubbish:Arghh.
I love how the resident foxes just pose for you. I still haven't snapped our badger yet.
Good luck and keep trying .


----------



## Boxer123

There is a Coop on the way to one of the fields we use. Whenever I’ve gone in there the service is so painfully slow I avoid it. Today I needed bread so decided to risk it. 

It’s always the same cashier, she is so slow it’s like she’s in slow motion. She knows everyone so every customer she has to have a chat with. She wears a mask but it’s always under her nose and mouth so a mask around her neck. None of the other staff seem to serve ever! I finally got to the front of the queue and she has to change the receipt paper in slow motion  so whilst she’s doing that I decide to run and get a drink. A family are in the aisle all spread out so I can’t get to the drinks. Get back and she’s still changing the receipt paper.

I cannot cope with that shop.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> :Yuck how do you get rid of the awful plasticky chemical taste from a new kettle?
> Had to buy a new one so boiled water and emptied it 3 times before using it the first time and it was fine after. My tea tasted as usual. But this morning my cuppa tasted dreadful.


Rinse with vinegar? Baking soda? Is it plastic?


----------



## Deguslave

Cully said:


> Ooh, I know how you feel, it's so frustrating.
> When I look at some of the excellent photography on here taken by ordinary folk it puts me to shame when I post my blurry wonky efforts. Misty always seems to move just as I take a snap, or my hand jumps.
> I'm sure they've got worse so I'm blaming my phone, (it can't be me!!!!):Smuggrin
> I'm getting a new one soon so I'll be gutted if they're still rubbish:Arghh.
> I love how the resident foxes just pose for you. I still haven't snapped our badger yet.
> Good luck and keep trying .


Try photographing degus, they are so blinking fast they're out of the shot long before the pictures taken - I've got more photos of hay than degus.


----------



## lorilu

Women of a certain age will be able to relate to the annoyance of chin hairs and the chore of plucking them lol. But my real annoyance regarding this is this one really stubborn one, it must have a deep root! Often when I try to pluck it it breaks instead of being pulled out and I have to wait for it to grow long enough to catch with the tweezers before trying again.


----------



## Cully

lorilu said:


> Rinse with vinegar? Baking soda? Is it plastic?


I'll say no to the vinegar thanks. I like my tea to taste of tea, not chips (fries).
I was going to try baking soda but I think it's ok now. I've been emptying it last thing at night and leaving the lid off. Quick rinse in the morning and it's fine.
It's not plastic but the smell was like you often get from new electrical items until it 'burns' off (been used a few times). It really tainted my drinks, so glad it's gone now. Not a cheap kettle either!
Thanks for the suggestions though. I find baking soda/vinegar useful for household jobs.


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> I'll say no to the vinegar thanks. I like my tea to taste of tea, not chips (fries).
> I was going to try baking soda but I think it's ok now. I've been emptying it last thing at night and leaving the lid off. Quick rinse in the morning and it's fine.
> It's not plastic but the smell was like you often get from new electrical items until it 'burns' off (been used a few times). It really tainted my drinks, so glad it's gone now. Not a cheap kettle either!
> Thanks for the suggestions though. I find baking soda/vinegar useful for household jobs.


Bicarbonate of sofa or lemon juice squeezed in water. I use these plus tiny splash of vinegar to clean floors - everything to be honest!


----------



## Oof

Cully said:


> I'll say no to the vinegar thanks. I like my tea to taste of tea, not chips (fries).
> I was going to try baking soda but I think it's ok now. I've been emptying it last thing at night and leaving the lid off. Quick rinse in the morning and it's fine.
> It's not plastic but the smell was like you often get from new electrical items until it 'burns' off (been used a few times). It really tainted my drinks, so glad it's gone now. Not a cheap kettle either!
> Thanks for the suggestions though. I find baking soda/vinegar useful for household jobs.


The vinegar smell/taste disappears if you let the air get to it!


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> There is a Coop on the way to one of the fields we use. Whenever I've gone in there the service is so painfully slow I avoid it. Today I needed bread so decided to risk it.
> 
> It's always the same cashier, she is so slow it's like she's in slow motion. She knows everyone so every customer she has to have a chat with. She wears a mask but it's always under her nose and mouth so a mask around her neck. None of the other staff seem to serve ever! I finally got to the front of the queue and she has to change the receipt paper in slow motion  so whilst she's doing that I decide to run and get a drink. A family are in the aisle all spread out so I can't get to the drinks. Get back and she's still changing the receipt paper.
> 
> I cannot cope with that shop.


Urgh it was painful reading that lol. Is she at least polite?


----------



## Cully

Oof said:


> The vinegar smell/taste disappears if you let the air get to it!


I have a mold problem which happens occasionally, so I keep a close eye out for the first sign it's returned above my skirting board.
I then wipe the wall with vinegar and put bicarb on the carpet to cancel out the vinegar smell.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Urgh it was painful reading that lol. Is she at least polite?


Not really but probably sensed my irritation. I worked in retail for many years so know how hard it is it just makes me laugh everytime I go in.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Not really but probably sensed my irritation. I worked in retail for many years so know how hard it is it just makes me laugh everytime I go in.


Retail work is a special type of hell.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Retail work is a special type of hell.


Especially at Christmas time ! I worked the 5am Boxing Day next sale once. I still have flashbacks.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Especially at Christmas time ! I worked the 5am Boxing Day next sale once. I still have flashbacks.


Oh i cant even imagine what that was like... i worked m&s foodcourt at xmas. It definitely leaves battle scars


----------



## MollySmith

Boxer123 said:


> Especially at Christmas time ! I worked the 5am Boxing Day next sale once. I still have flashbacks.





Oof said:


> Oh i cant even imagine what that was like... i worked m&s foodcourt at xmas. It definitely leaves battle scars


Some parts of PF General Chat must be breeze compared to those places  Gold medals for patience to you both, I couldn't do it.


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> I'll say no to the vinegar thanks. I like my tea to taste of tea, not chips (fries).
> I was going to try baking soda but I think it's ok now. I've been emptying it last thing at night and leaving the lid off. Quick rinse in the morning and it's fine.
> It's not plastic but the smell was like you often get from new electrical items until it 'burns' off (been used a few times). It really tainted my drinks, so glad it's gone now. Not a cheap kettle either!
> Thanks for the suggestions though. I find baking soda/vinegar useful for household jobs.


I wouldn't recommend using vinegar on metal anyway, that's why I asked if it was plastic. I love vinegar. I use it for everything. White vinegar for cleaning and deodorizing (bowls of it around the house) in the rinse cycle of the laundry, and organic apple cider vinegar (with the mother) for drinking in a glass of water every day. It's excellent for arthritis, and tummy aches.

The smell doesn't linger when used on laundry or for cleaning and deodorizing. As it dries it takes the bad smells with it.


----------



## margy

OH chooses what we are watching tonight then falls asleep!!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip

margy said:


> OH chooses what we are watching tonight then falls asleep!!!!


OH hogs the remote, falls asleep and when you try to recover it and change Action/Football to something watchable wakes up and blows his top…


----------



## Happy Paws2

cheekyscrip said:


> OH hogs the remote, falls asleep and when you try to recover it and change Action/Football to something watchable wakes up and blows his top…


Very annoying isn't it.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Calima. Sahara dust.
Imagine if you left your washing out.


----------



## MollySmith

cheekyscrip said:


> OH hogs the remote, falls asleep and when you try to recover it and change Action/Football to something watchable wakes up and blows his top…


Literally this evening. Asleep and I wanted to watch The Italian Job, the 1969 one as I haven't seen it for years and well…. The most annoying thing is that he'll switch off the heating to space £ and moan about my Mac (it's actually work) :Banghead


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Especially at Christmas time ! I worked the 5am Boxing Day next sale once. I still have flashbacks.


I did two Christmas and one summer sale at Next. All of them were hell. It was funny to watch the really 'committed' shoppers trying do army rolls under the shutter as it raised like they were Indiana Jones! :Hilarious Processing all the returns the following days were frustrating to say the least!


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> I did two Christmas and one summer sale at Next. All of them were hell. It was funny to watch the really 'committed' shoppers trying do army rolls under the shutter as it raised like they were Indiana Jones! :Hilarious Processing all the returns the following days were frustrating to say the least!


So accurate who gets up at 5am Boxing Day, leaves their family to fight over a cardigan they don't even want !


----------



## GingerNinja

ECT said:


> I did two Christmas and one summer sale at Next. All of them were hell. It was funny to watch the really 'committed' shoppers trying do army rolls under the shutter as it raised like they were Indiana Jones! :Hilarious Processing all the returns the following days were frustrating to say the least!


My son has done a couple of boxing Day sale for Next. He said that women were coming in grabbing armfuls of kids clothing off the rails, then sitting on the floor sorting through it 
One year they found that someone had been to the toilet on the floor in the middle of a circular rail, didn't want to waste time visiting the bathroom I suppose!


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> So accurate who gets up at 5am Boxing Day, leaves their family to fight over a cardigan they don't even want !


I never understood it. I have never found a need to go shopping at 5am.
I think it's calmed a bit now since they started doing the sale earlier online.



GingerNinja said:


> My son has done a couple of boxing Day sale for Next. He said that women were coming in grabbing armfuls of kids clothing off the rails, then sitting on the floor sorting through it
> One year they found that someone had been to the toilet on the floor in the middle of a circular rail, didn't want to waste time visiting the bathroom I suppose!


I always found kids section was the worst to be on on sale day. Easiest was Men's as they don't see if as the world is ending! :Hilarious
It's disgusting but you hear a few of those stories. That and people being sick from too much Christmas cheer!


----------



## MollySmith

My dad will be 80 next month. He had his letter from Dept of Work and Pensions to say he gets (before tax)... a rise on his pension to....



wait for it 




It’s so amazing you may miss it




25p per week (minus tax)

I don’t think he’ll even get pick and mix


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> My dad will be 80 next month. He had his letter from Dept of Work and Pensions to say he gets (before tax)... a rise on his pension to....
> 
> wait for it
> 
> It's so amazing you may miss it
> 
> 25p per week (minus tax)
> 
> I don't think he'll even get pick and mix


That will help towards his £4000 electricity bill.


----------



## MollySmith

Boxer123 said:


> That will help towards his £4000 electricity bill.


I don't even think it's a second class stamp a month so he can't post their bill to Number 11.


----------



## Cully

Ouch, I've got dry split thumbs near the nail and it's really sore. I think it's because my hands always seem to be in water, even more so since covid.
I've been trying to find a home remedy but not had any luck. Any old wives remedies out there?
It didn't help as I did some sewing today and kept pricking my thumbs.


----------



## ECT

Cully said:


> Ouch, I've got dry split thumbs near the nail and it's really sore. I think it's because my hands always seem to be in water, even more so since covid.
> I've been trying to find a home remedy but not had any luck. Any old wives remedies out there?
> It didn't help as I did some sewing today and kept pricking my thumbs.


Not a home remedy but my OH gets the same. He uses Working Hands hand cream (in the green tub) and it does clear it up. When he remembers to use it everyday it does stop cuts appearing. I don't like using it as it does feel quite greasy.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> Ouch, I've got dry split thumbs near the nail and it's really sore. I think it's because my hands always seem to be in water, even more so since covid.
> I've been trying to find a home remedy but not had any luck. Any old wives remedies out there?
> It didn't help as I did some sewing today and kept pricking my thumbs.


If you're using any moisturisers/emollients they are most effective when used *immediately* after drying your hands post-handwashing. Soap strips the skin of its natural, protective oils (even if it's marketed as gentle to hands it will still do this to an extent). Many people need to replace these oils in the form of hand moisturisers and the longer the interval between handwashing and oil replacement the more water is lost from your skin -> the drier your skin becomes. If your skin is becoming irritated by water you can potentially wear gloves while showering. The soaps in your shampoo alongside the hot water may exacerbate the issue.

Heavy-duty moisturisers are good but in my personal opinion, a regular hand moisturiser with vaseline on top is second to none. Vaseline is an occlusive agent which essentially means that it prevents water loss from the skin. It acts as a barrier to seal in the moisturiser and is what we usually recommend people with eczema flare-ups to try. Having greasy hands isn't ideal but you could try this method overnight with some cotton gloves (or any gloves) on your hands to prevent the vaseline from rubbing off.


----------



## Deguslave

A good home remedy for the actual splits is honey. Just use it like you would a topical antiseptic cream and put a dressing over it. Changing the dressing as you normally would obviously.

Olive oil is a good moisturiser for your hands, just make sure you don't over do it.


----------



## SbanR

ECT said:


> Not a home remedy but my OH gets the same. He uses Working Hands hand cream (in the green tub) and it does clear it up. When he remembers to use it everyday it does stop cuts appearing. I don't like using it as it does feel quite greasy.


Try Atrixo. It absorbs quickly and works for me


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Atrixo (in the green tub), liberally spread with cotton gloves on until it has absorbed, it isn't greasy once it's soaked in either, I also use gloves overnight. I also use it on painful cracked heels, better than any cracked heel/foot cream IMO.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> Ouch, I've got dry split thumbs near the nail and it's really sore. I think it's because my hands always seem to be in water, even more so since covid.
> I've been trying to find a home remedy but not had any luck. Any old wives remedies out there?
> It didn't help as I did some sewing today and kept pricking my thumbs.


I recommend Savlon. I get cracks on my hands a lot and Savlon is amazing. I get relief immediately and the cracks heal nice and quickly.


----------



## Cully

Wow thanks everyone for the tips. Really appreciate them.
I use normally Childs Farm baby moisturiser during the day and in the evening slather my hands with Cyclax moisturiser. 
They seem a little better today as I've been using my Marigolds for washing up too. It's probably made worse by all the extra dipping and rinsing I do throughout the day on top of the washing up in hot water. I also use alcohol sanitiser when I'm out and about. I don't suppose that exactly helps.
I'll definitely avoid soapy water if I can and moisturise my hands as often as possible in between. If they don't improve I'll try one or more of the items you mentioned. I'll have a browse and see if I can get them locally.
I've just done some washing up, oiled my hands and then stroked Misty. I'm now resisting the urge to wash them again:Arghh!!


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> I recommend Savlon. I get cracks on my hands a lot and Savlon is amazing. I get relief immediately and the cracks heal nice and quickly.


Savlon is my go to for everything from a cut finger, cat bites and scratches, spots, and I've even used it in my eye when it was sore, and for other things I wont reveal here!!! I always keep a tube in the bathroom and one close at hand. Brilliant stuff IMO.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> I've even used it in my eye when it was sore


Eeek I hope this doesn't come across as rude but please do not use savlon in your eye!!!! It can cause damage to your cornea and blindness due to the concentration of the antiseptics used!! :Bag:Bag:Bag I am glad it helped but I would really recommend avoiding it in future and, depending on the eye issue, using a different product. You may be fine using it but it's probably best not to chance it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cully said:


> Wow thanks everyone for the tips. Really appreciate them.
> I use normally Childs Farm baby moisturiser during the day and in the evening slather my hands with Cyclax moisturiser.
> They seem a little better today as I've been using my Marigolds for washing up too. It's probably made worse by all the extra dipping and rinsing I do throughout the day on top of the washing up in hot water. I also use alcohol sanitiser when I'm out and about. I don't suppose that exactly helps.
> I'll definitely avoid soapy water if I can and moisturise my hands as often as possible in between. If they don't improve I'll try one or more of the items you mentioned. I'll have a browse and see if I can get them locally.
> I've just done some washing up, oiled my hands and then stroked Misty. I'm now resisting the urge to wash them again:Arghh!!


The alcohol sanitiser they had in the doorways of shops during the height of covid made my hands really sore, cracked and bleeding after just one outing, so I carry my own little bottle of Cyclax moisturising sanitiser.


----------



## MollySmith

This. The colour, the words and that the product exists at all.


----------



## MollySmith

bmr10 said:


> If you're using any moisturisers/emollients they are most effective when used *immediately* after drying your hands post-handwashing. Soap strips the skin of its natural, protective oils (even if it's marketed as gentle to hands it will still do this to an extent). Many people need to replace these oils in the form of hand moisturisers and the longer the interval between handwashing and oil replacement the more water is lost from your skin -> the drier your skin becomes. If your skin is becoming irritated by water you can potentially wear gloves while showering. The soaps in your shampoo alongside the hot water may exacerbate the issue.
> 
> Heavy-duty moisturisers are good but in my personal opinion, a regular hand moisturiser with vaseline on top is second to none. Vaseline is an occlusive agent which essentially means that it prevents water loss from the skin. It acts as a barrier to seal in the moisturiser and is what we usually recommend people with eczema flare-ups to try. Having greasy hands isn't ideal but you could try this method overnight with some cotton gloves (or any gloves) on your hands to prevent the vaseline from rubbing off.


Thank you, my husband has arthritis and his hands get very dry. I know he will find this useful.

My hands get dry and I swear by a dollop of any old scrub with a pea size of oil, scrub, rinse and dry, and then apply moisturiser. But not for cracked hands, way too painful.


----------



## Oof

MollySmith said:


> This. The colour, the words and that the product exists at all.


What the actual heck is that?
"Panty hamster"?

Is it vaginal deoderant??


----------



## MollySmith

Oof said:


> What the actual heck is that?
> "Panty hamster"?
> 
> Is it vaginal deoderant??


A refresher apparently  honestly panty hampster..... I ran out of :Banghead


----------



## Oof

MollySmith said:


> A refresher apparently  honestly panty hampster..... I ran out of :Banghead


I'm so glad I can't get into the headspace of the people that come up with this stuff


----------



## MollySmith

Oof said:


> I'm so glad I can't get into the headspace of the people that come up with this stuff


Me too. I have yet to be approached to design any branding for a panty hamster but I betcha the 'brains' behind it was a man. It sounds like a euphemism found on toilet walls.


----------



## £54etgfb6

MollySmith said:


> This. The colour, the words and that the product exists at all.


*ITS A VAGINA!!!!!*
Aside from the fact that any of these wipes, deodorisers, cleansers, perfumes, etc etc etc are entirely unnatural, useless at best and harmful at worst (_please_ go to a doctor if you are concerned about your vagina do not try to mask an issue that is so much more common than you think) can we PLEASE start using proper language when discussing topics that carry as much weight as reproductive health does? These euphemisms push the fight for education and acceptance around these topics backwards by about 10 years.

How on earth would you explain this to a child that saw the advert and questioned what a panty hamster is???? Why is a body part taboo :Bawling:Bawling:Bawling Just call it a vaginal probiotic jeez. Do we call gastric probiotics "happy tummy wummy pills"??? :Yuck It is so irresponsible of this company when this will subconsciously pressure women to keep their concerns around their reproductive health 1) laden with euphemisms and 2) a secret that is much too embarrassing to speak to a doctor about.

 That grinds my gears. I HATE that my pharmacy refers to pads and tampons as "female health products" just call them by their name!! And if it's a health product make it bloody free like the rest of our health products are?? :Banghead

Just wanted to add: if anyone _is_ considering probiotics for these kind of things please know that your vagina and GI tract are not connected. Bacteria from your intestines are not making it to your vagina unless you have a fistula. The science behind the bacteria strains may be backed by science but these studies are done on an agar plate not in someone's body. This company should be ashamed of preying on people's health issues to make some quick cash.


----------



## Pawscrossed

OMG.....


----------



## Pawscrossed

Cully said:


> Wow thanks everyone for the tips. Really appreciate them.
> I use normally Childs Farm baby moisturiser during the day and in the evening slather my hands with Cyclax moisturiser.
> They seem a little better today as I've been using my Marigolds for washing up too. It's probably made worse by all the extra dipping and rinsing I do throughout the day on top of the washing up in hot water. I also use alcohol sanitiser when I'm out and about. I don't suppose that exactly helps.
> I'll definitely avoid soapy water if I can and moisturise my hands as often as possible in between. If they don't improve I'll try one or more of the items you mentioned. I'll have a browse and see if I can get them locally.
> I've just done some washing up, oiled my hands and then stroked Misty. I'm now resisting the urge to wash them again:Arghh!!


I am sorry, my feet get very cracked, I have cotton socks and do as @bmr10 suggests for hands but on my feet and they are much better. Vaseline feels most odd, it does work.


----------



## Siskin

Not exactly petty, more like going towards major. Looks like we have a leak from the shower, a damp area has appeared on the dining area wall right by a wall light. Contacted the insurance company and apparently in due course a person or persons will appear to see what’s going on and sort out the shower


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Eeek I hope this doesn't come across as rude but please do not use savlon in your eye!!!! It can cause damage to your cornea and blindness due to the concentration of the antiseptics used!! :Bag:Bag:Bag I am glad it helped but I would really recommend avoiding it in future and, depending on the eye issue, using a different product. You may be fine using it but it's probably best not to chance it.


I only used it once many years ago when nothing else was available. It's not something I'd recommend. My comment was just to point out how wide it's general uses are as a 'go to'.
You are quite right to warn not to use on eyes though when there are now specific products and useful advice 'out there' if needed.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> I only used it once many years ago when nothing else was available. It's not something I'd recommend. My comment was just to point out how wide it's general uses are as a 'go to'.
> You are quite right to warn not to use on eyes though when there are now specific products and useful advice 'out there' if needed.


Oh don't worry, I hope it didn't come across like I was telling you off or something. I have committed the cardinal sin of putting steroid cream on my face when I have nothing else I can use and my skin is causing me a lot of stress :Bag That's a big no-no which I shouldn't do but I understand what it's like to have nothing else available and you're in a bit of a pinch.


----------



## ForestWomble

I put a (thankfully empty) box by my front door yesterday, when I went to put it in the bin about an hour later, I discovered it was no where to be seen, we had no wind yesterday so can't have blown away, it's really freaked me out. I had closed the lid so it would of looked unopened. 

Hope your leak gets sorted ASAP @Siskin


----------



## HarlequinCat

ECT said:


> I did two Christmas and one summer sale at Next. All of them were hell. It was funny to watch the really 'committed' shoppers trying do army rolls under the shutter as it raised like they were Indiana Jones! :Hilarious Processing all the returns the following days were frustrating to say the least!


This Christmas at Next had one customer buy bags and bags worth of sale items at £500, took me ages to get through it all, then they came back and returned almost all of it! And I served them again, and again took ages.
Then you get people behind tutting and getting impatient .
Actually, Next boasted of the amount of sales this Christmas, but that was before all the returns came in :Bag.

Retail is so hard on your feet and back. That's where I had the most trouble. Difficult customers didn't bother me. That's on them to be rude to people just doing their job. Shows more about their own personality. Luckily I didn't have many to deal with.


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> I put a (thankfully empty) box by my front door yesterday, when I went to put it in the bin about an hour later, I discovered it was no where to be seen, we had no wind yesterday so can't have blown away, it's really freaked me out. I had closed the lid so it would of looked unopened.
> 
> Pity you didn't put used poo bags in there for the 'thief' to find:Yuck.


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> Pity you didn't put used poo bags in there for the 'thief' to find:Yuck.


Yeah, pity. Think I'll have to do that from now on, just in case 

I've asked if anyone saw anything/knows anything yesterday but so far no luck.


----------



## Cully

Finding knickers that are comfortable and don't cut into your groin.:Sour
I've tried all sorts including those mid thigh aertex type granny pants, boxers, and everything else apart from a G string!! I have never found any that don't cut into me.
The ladies boxer type seemed the best but oh so hot after a few hours, especially in summer. I hear bamboo briefs are good but don't know.
Most people have a knicker drawer, but I have three!!
Well, they're not the sort of thing you can pass on are they?


----------



## lorilu

Cully said:


> Finding knickers that are comfortable and don't cut into your groin.:Sour
> I've tried all sorts including those mid thigh aertex type granny pants, boxers, and everything else apart from a G string!! I have never found any that don't cut into me.
> The ladies boxer type seemed the best but oh so hot after a few hours, especially in summer. I hear bamboo briefs are good but don't know.
> Most people have a knicker drawer, but I have three!!
> Well, they're not the sort of thing you can pass on are they?


Oh yeah underwear is always an issue for me too. Seems like I finally find a kind I like and they get discontinued. I stock up now, and buy every package on the shelf. The ones I'm using now, I call them old lady underpants, just plain cotton briefs, full coverage but don't dig or crawl or fall down. Very comfortable except they don't hold up well. The elastic starts to unravel and my fingers start going through the seams (when pulling them up) within a few months. But they are comfortable so I keep buying them and try to keep a 'backstock' in case of discontinuation.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> Finding knickers that are comfortable and don't cut into your groin.:Sour
> I've tried all sorts including those mid thigh aertex type granny pants, boxers, and everything else apart from a G string!! I have never found any that don't cut into me.
> The ladies boxer type seemed the best but oh so hot after a few hours, especially in summer. I hear bamboo briefs are good but don't know.
> Most people have a knicker drawer, but I have three!!
> Well, they're not the sort of thing you can pass on are they?


Have you tried seamless/elastic free underwear? I think markies do a range. Anyway, they're made of this spandex-y material but aren't tight or constricting. The lack of seams means nothing digs in ime. Personally, I think they are a godsend but they don't seem to be too popular ): quite hard for me to find but very, very comfy.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I find these really comfortable,no elastic round the legs and a nice wide waistband.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sloggi-Womens-Double-Comfort-Short/dp/B00ANS2HCI/ref=sr_1_28?crid=F27EP05AQ478&keywords=sloggi+knickers+for+women&qid=1648031437&sprefix=sloggi,aps,123&sr=8-28

Finding you've left a tissue in your pocket when you unload the washing machine- my utility room looks like a blizzard hit it!:Arghh


----------



## ECT

HarlequinCat said:


> This Christmas at Next had one customer buy bags and bags worth of sale items at £500, took me ages to get through it all, then they came back and returned almost all of it! And I served them again, and again took ages.
> Then you get people behind tutting and getting impatient .
> Actually, Next boasted of the amount of sales this Christmas, but that was before all the returns came in :Bag.
> 
> Retail is so hard on your feet and back. That's where I had the most trouble. Difficult customers didn't bother me. That's on them to be rude to people just doing their job. Shows more about their own personality. Luckily I didn't have many to deal with.


I'm sure some people just do it on purpose so they don't feel so bad about spending so much.

I could always deal with the rude customers too. It was my store manager that made it a horrible job to have. She had something against me from the beginning so I felt quite bullied. Stuck it out for 18 months before I quit.


----------



## Siskin

Siskin said:


> Not exactly petty, more like going towards major. Looks like we have a leak from the shower, a damp area has appeared on the dining area wall right by a wall light. Contacted the insurance company and apparently in due course a person or persons will appear to see what's going on and sort out the shower


Chaps are here trying to find out the source of the leak. Lots of fascinating equipment


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Have you tried seamless/elastic free underwear? I think markies do a range. Anyway, they're made of this spandex-y material but aren't tight or constricting. The lack of seams means nothing digs in ime. Personally, I think they are a godsend but they don't seem to be too popular ): quite hard for me to find but very, very comfy.


I've just ordered these, https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08HHGNYXT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image
They sound very similar to what you're describing.
I intended to spend some time browsing for a new desk chair but got side tracked by knickers. Still need a chair though!!


----------



## Cully

SusieRainbow said:


> I find these really comfortable,no elastic round the legs and a nice wide waistband.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sloggi-Womens-Double-Comfort-Short/dp/B00ANS2HCI/ref=sr_1_28?crid=F27EP05AQ478&keywords=sloggi+knickers+for+women&qid=1648031437&sprefix=sloggi,aps,123&sr=8-28
> 
> Finding you've left a tissue in your pocket when you unload the washing machine- my utility room looks like a blizzard hit it!:Arghh


For some reason I've never got on with Sloggi's, although I know a lot of people swear by them.
Oops with the tissue storm.







I cool washed a small rubber backed mat I put Misty's food on. Unfortunately I tossed my washing into the dryer and forgot the mat was still in there.
I've now got hundreds of tiny bits of rubber clinging to everything. I don't think I'll be doing that again


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Chaps are here trying to find out the source of the leak. Lots of fascinating equipment


Hope it can be sorted easily.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope it can be sorted easily.


Thankfully it has been. They were really nice and friendly and so helpful

How are you feeling today @Lurcherlad


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> I've just ordered these, https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08HHGNYXT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image
> They sound very similar to what you're describing.
> I intended to spend some time browsing for a new desk chair but got side tracked by knickers. Still need a chair though!!


Those are the style that I have and I love them, personally! I find that most briefs ride upwards and begin to feel uncomfortable  I love the seamless underwear for when I'm staying in the hospital and not really wanting to be bothered by how my underwear feels since I'll be feeling grotty anyway  Hope they're comfy!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Thankfully it has been. They were really nice and friendly and so helpful
> 
> How are you feeling today @Lurcherlad


Still rough 

Managed to hang some washing out … then needed a nap!

Energy is very low.

Tested positive again today … which didn't surprise me.


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> Those are the style that I have and I love them, personally! I find that most briefs ride upwards and begin to feel uncomfortable  I love the seamless underwear for when I'm staying in the hospital and not really wanting to be bothered by how my underwear feels since I'll be feeling grotty anyway  Hope they're comfy!


Oh I'm really glad you like them. I never know whether to trust Amazon reviews.
They should be here tomorrow so I'm looking forward to trying them. Fingers crossed


----------



## catz4m8z

bmr10 said:


> I find that most briefs ride upwards and begin to feel uncomfortable


This is why I wear granny briefs! But yeah, underwearz is an issue. I get problems at work when Ive been running around a boiling hot ward for 12 hrs and I wind up really sore where my my knickers and bra rubs. Ive found a really good witch hazel and eucalyptus cream that sorts the problem though.

Im annoyed by...love songs today! Ive been listening to spotify alot when walking the dogs lately and every _love _song seems to be 'you are gorgeous/have a huge bottom/look like a model so I love you'. Its just mindblowingly shallow and makes you realiese how dumb most love songs truly are.
I miss songs with abit of substance (one of the few recent examples Ive found is Like my Father by Jax which is very sweet).


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Still rough
> 
> Managed to hang some washing out … then needed a nap!
> 
> Energy is very low.
> 
> Tested positive again today … which didn't surprise me.


Oh no I didn't know you were sick. Hope it's mild with a swift recovery. XXXXXXXX


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Still rough
> 
> Managed to hang some washing out … then needed a nap!
> 
> Energy is very low.
> 
> Tested positive again today … which didn't surprise me.


Hope it passes soon.
It's an odd disease in how it affects people. Out of the WI ladies that came down with who are mainly in the 70 to 80 age group most have had a few days of feeling tired, one had no symptoms at all and she's in her 80's. A neighbour across the road has just tested positive and is feeling much like you I think.
It seems to be doing the rounds of the village, have just hear that someone who was at the pop up cafe on Monday has been stricken, we were both there along with a lot of others.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Hope it passes soon.
> It's an odd disease in how it affects people. Out of the WI ladies that came down with who are mainly in the 70 to 80 age group most have had a few days of feeling tired, one had no symptoms at all and she's in her 80's. A neighbour across the road has just tested positive and is feeling much like you I think.
> It seems to be doing the rounds of the village, have just hear that someone who was at the pop up cafe on Monday has been stricken, we were both there along with a lot of others.


I feel lucky in that it's similar to how I felt years ago with the "proper" flu, which also knocked me for 6 for a few days but no lasting effects.

I'm hoping this will be the same and my 3 jabs will do their job of preventing any serious illness.

It does seem to effect people randomly … I had begun to think I was one of the ones who just won't catch it! ….. that'll teach me 

My biggest concern is keeping it away from OH … we're being really careful.

Neither of the friends I socialised separately with (and in public settings) last week have been affected, thankfully.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> I feel lucky in that it's similar to how I felt years ago with the "proper" flu, which also knocked me for 6 for a few days but no lasting effects.
> 
> I'm hoping this will be the same and my 3 jabs will do their job of preventing any serious illness.
> 
> It does seem to effect people randomly … I had begun to think I was one of the ones who just won't catch it! ….. that'll teach me
> 
> My biggest concern is keeping it away from OH … we're being really careful.
> 
> Neither of the friends I socialised separately with (and in public settings) last week have been affected, thankfully.


Hope you start to feel better soon. I'm hearing of lots of cases in the past few weeks in our town.
I can sympathise with your leak problems @Siskin. We noticed a damp patch behind the washer. We got a damp specialist out to find out where it is coming from. They had to take some of my kitchen tiles up to look under the floor. It seems it may be my gully drain so garden path has to come up and some of the kitchen floor so they can damp proof under and replaster the wall. My kitchen was only put in last year , luckily they still have the tiles in stock. More disruption and mess. Not to mention expense.


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> Hope you start to feel better soon. I'm hearing of lots of cases in the past few weeks in our town.
> I can sympathise with your leak problems @Siskin. We noticed a damp patch behind the washer. We got a damp specialist out to find out where it is coming from. They had to take some of my kitchen tiles up to look under the floor. It seems it may be my gully drain so garden path has to come up and some of the kitchen floor so they can damp proof under and replaster the wall. My kitchen was only put in last year , luckily they still have the tiles in stock. More disruption and mess. Not to mention expense.


Crumbs that does sound like a lot of forthcoming disruption.
Hopefully what they think is the leak has been sorted quite simply. The wall is damper then we thought in that it has spread further. We have a damp meter and they kindly calibrated it with their professional one so that we know it is working correctly. We have decided we will leave the wall to dry out over the summer, OH is going to mark with pencil on the wall the extent of the damp and it's percentage and then make sure it does go. We are planning to go to Suffolk early April and will try and stay for two months if the fates allow it, so the wall should show a significant difference by then - we hope.


----------



## Cully

Damp and mould is a regular visitor here but the council only cover it with a sticking plaster to keep me quite for a few months until it returns.
I know what the problem is as the communal laundry has a drain which regularly overflows and soaks the channel alongside my flat.
The damp proofing needs sorting and the pointing on the wall need doing properly, not just spraying waterproof stuff over it.

























I wont bore you with more photo's. The red arrows show where the holes in the wall where the pointing has fallen out. And the last pic is the corner of my flat showing just part of my indoor mould problem.


----------



## Nonnie

I over crunchified my crunchy nut butter.


----------



## Deguslave

Cully said:


> Damp and mould is a regular visitor here but the council only cover it with a sticking plaster to keep me quite for a few months until it returns.
> I know what the problem is as the communal laundry has a drain which regularly overflows and soaks the channel alongside my flat.
> The damp proofing needs sorting and the pointing on the wall need doing properly, not just spraying waterproof stuff over it.
> View attachment 485968
> View attachment 485969
> View attachment 485971
> View attachment 485972
> 
> I wont bore you with more photo's. The red arrows show where the holes in the wall where the pointing has fallen out. And the last pic is the corner of my flat showing just part of my indoor mould problem.


I had a similar problem, mine ended up like this before my landlord would accept that it wasn't condensation, it was a hole in the wall at the base of the rainwater downpipe.


----------



## margy

Not so much a petty annoyance but a major one. Retirement age. My friend has recently retired at 66, she was fine until now. She has major medical problems but if she'd retired at 60 she would have at least had a few years of good health. It's wrong to expect people to work until late 60s. My daughter said she will need to work until her 70's. Luckily she won't as has a good NHS pension but God help the youngsters who don't have pension provisions .


----------



## £54etgfb6

margy said:


> Not so much a petty annoyance but a major one. Retirement age. My friend has recently retired at 66, she was fine until now. She has major medical problems but if she'd retired at 60 she would have at least had a few years of good health. It's wrong to expect people to work until late 60s. My daughter said she will need to work until her 70's. Luckily she won't as has a good NHS pension but God help the youngsters who don't have pension provisions .


My state pension age is 68 :Arghh Why has the retirement age risen when the quality of life during these later years has not??? My grandparents are in their 70s and while everyone is different, I couldn't see them working. Life expectancy has decreased in Scotland too....


----------



## Jaf

I was told once that even if a person works full time for 40 years they only pay enough into the state pension pot to cover them for 5 years. 

Everything is just getting worse.


----------



## lorilu

Our local summer tourist trap - big draw for families in the summer, is practically in my back yard. Its a privately owned business that started about 20 years ago. It is related to a very very large nationally or even world wide known tourist town about 25 miles from here.

Some people think it's wonderful, others think it ruined the area. Well it's just been bought out by a big corporation. The owners, depending on their debts, are now close to 120 million dollars richer.

The corporation also bought 6,000 (yes six thousand) acres of near by land and forests, planning to expand and develop the business and who knows what. I am appalled and devastated. What is it people have against green spaces? The powers that be in this community can't seem to understand that you can have that nice "small town country feel" or you can have development. You can't have both.

I planned to retire and live my life out in this house but I am rethinking that now. I suppose the silver lining will be my house might be worth more, when I decide to get out and sell. Some house flipper will snap it up and use it for a rental.

I heard about it early this morning at work. As I was expressing my shock and horror, my boss comes bursting through the door and says "I just heard something WONDERFUL!" and yep she was talking about this. I was a bit rude I'm afraid, and walked out of the room before I got ruder.


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> Not so much a petty annoyance but a major one. Retirement age. My friend has recently retired at 66, she was fine until now. She has major medical problems but if she'd retired at 60 she would have at least had a few years of good health. It's wrong to expect people to work until late 60s. My daughter said she will need to work until her 70's. Luckily she won't as has a good NHS pension but God help the youngsters who don't have pension provisions .


OH yes. Optimal retirement supposedly is 67 here, but I can go on Medicare at 65 and that is when I intend to retire. I will always have to work, but collecting my pension and social security at 65, I won't have to do more than 20 hours a week. No way am I doing 2 extra years at my job. It's so stressful and exhausting now. I'd retire now if I could.

I have 3 years 6 months and 11 days.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I was one of the ‘lucky’ ones who qualified for state pension at 60; just about sneaked in.

But I still work 3 long days a week because if I didn’t I’d be living in a cardboard box.

God knows where I’ll be when I’m no longer fit to work and can’t keep a roof over my head.


----------



## Happy Paws2

The minimum living wage is around £374 week, so why do they think a pensioner can live on a state pension of £185.15 who still has the same bills to pay.


----------



## Cully

Deguslave said:


> I had a similar problem, mine ended up like this before my landlord would accept that it wasn't condensation, it was a hole in the wall at the base of the rainwater downpipe.


It's so frustrating getting them to admit the problem isn't it? I suppose if they say it's condensation then it's the tenants fault so they can ignore it. Once the problem becomes the council's problem then they have to fix it.
My flat is very small so having a corner I can't use due to mould really cuts into my living space.
I have to keep an eye out for mould starting there so a trolley on wheels is the only thing I can put on that corner. Normally I would have my big recliner chair there, but that's now dumped in the middle of the room and a nuisance.
Btw, I've found white vinegar to be very good for keeping mould at bay. It comes back but in months rather than weeks.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> It's so frustrating getting them to admit the problem isn't it? I suppose if they say it's condensation then it's the tenants fault so they can ignore it. Once the problem becomes the council's problem then they have to fix it.
> My flat is very small so having a corner I can't use due to mould really cuts into my living space.
> I have to keep an eye out for mould starting there so a trolley on wheels is the only thing I can put on that corner. Normally I would have my big recliner chair there, but that's now dumped in the middle of the room and a nuisance.
> Btw, I've found white vinegar to be very good for keeping mould at bay. It comes back but in months rather than weeks.


We bought our first tiny bungalow when we got married. It was newly built and all seemed well, then we began to notice that the bathroom floor always seemed wet. There was no shower where water could have splashed, just the bath, basin and loo. We kept mopping up, but the water would appear again, so we called the company that built the estate. Someone came out looked around and said it must be condensation dripping from the ceiling and to leave a window open. OH said it couldn't possibly be that as there was too much water and it seemed to be only in one area, but the man wasn't having it and left. It got worse so we got them back again and eventually someone took off the side of the bath and lo and behold it was found to be a leaky pipe. It was the continual denial of fault and the accusations that it was all our fault for not ventilating the room after a bath or splashing water everywhere and not clearing it up.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> We bought our first tiny bungalow when we got married. It was newly built and all seemed well, then we began to notice that the bathroom floor always seemed wet. There was no shower where water could have splashed, just the bath, basin and loo. We kept mopping up, but the water would appear again, so we called the company that built the estate. Someone came out looked around and said it must be condensation dripping from the ceiling and to leave a window open. OH said it couldn't possibly be that as there was too much water and it seemed to be only in one area, but the man wasn't having it and left. It got worse so we got them back again and eventually someone took off the side of the bath and lo and behold it was found to be a leaky pipe. It was the continual denial of fault and the accusations that it was all our fault for not ventilating the room after a bath or splashing water everywhere and not clearing it up.


I had a damp bathroom ceiling which I felt sure was due to water leaking from the above flat.
I was constantly told it was condensation, right until part of the ceiling fell in one night!!!!


----------



## Deguslave

I had 18, yes 18, underfloor joists pop which they tried to say was condensation (beneath a sealed laminate floor!) When they fixed it they said it 'looks like dry rot, but wet.' They were all along the same wall and by the external wall to the garden. I had to point out to them that the level of the garden was above the level of the floor and ground water penetration was more likely.

Every ground floor flat, that's still in the hands of the council, has the same damp problems, and its always put down to condensation, but strangely, this 'condensation' never affects the upper floor flats. Wonder why.


----------



## margy

The first builder we got in said the damp behind the washer was condensation . We decided to get damp specialists in hopefully they will fix it although they told us the cavity wall insulation is acting as a bridge to enable the wet to travel from the outer wall to the inside.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Not happened to me but very annoying, My lovely neighbour took the day off work to take another neighbour to the Queen Elizabeth Hospital a 25 mile journey, for an afternoon procedure, dropped him off came home waited to fetch him, got a call to fetch him when she got there she found go that it had been cancelled as by the time they got round to him their shift had finished and they had gone home. She went mad, she is a carer and had to reschedule her work to get time off and now she'll have to do it again.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Not happened to me but very annoying, My lovely neighbour took the day off work to take another neighbour to the Queen Elizabeth Hospital a 25 mile journey, for an afternoon procedure, dropped him off came home waited to fetch him, got a call to fetch him when she got there she found go that it had been cancelled as by the time they got round to him their shift had finished and they had gone home. She went mad, she is a carer and had to reschedule her work to get time off and now she'll have to do it again.


I bet the neighbour having the procedure felt so guilty for wasting her time. Such a shame these things happen, I know I would have been livid and want to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> OH yes. Optimal retirement supposedly is 67 here, but I can go on Medicare at 65 and that is when I intend to retire. I will always have to work, but collecting my pension and social security at 65, I won't have to do more than 20 hours a week. No way am I doing 2 extra years at my job. It's so stressful and exhausting now. I'd retire now if I could.
> I have 3 years 6 months and 11 days.


I plan on taking early retirement at 55 with my NHS pension. Even though it means I will be crazy poor I just cant see myself physically able to do my job in my 60s! Must be so difficult if you have a physically demanding job but no private pension to fall back on.

Sounds like lots of people damp problems too! I caused huge damage in my house because I didnt get my gutters cleaned out leading to the wallpaper and plaster falling off the walls...and I still have massive sections of crumbling brick and plaster all over the place (and nobody to blame but myself!:Shy).
Feel sorry for my bestie though. She has had 3 very expensive professional damp courses on the front of her house and its still wet to the touch inside, even with a dehumidifier 24/7. She lives on the side of a very steep hill so we cant work out where the damp is coming from.

Currently kicking myself as I forgot to post a card for Mothers Day tomorrow.:Facepalm I got her some books earlier in the month she asked for so I just ordered the latest paperback by the same author in a panic coz it will get there by tomorrow unlike a card if I posted it!:Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> I plan on taking early retirement at 55 with my NHS pension. Even though it means I will be crazy poor I just cant see myself physically able to do my job in my 60s! Must be so difficult if you have a physically demanding job but no private pension to fall back on.
> 
> Sounds like lots of people damp problems too! I caused huge damage in my house because I didnt get my gutters cleaned out leading to the wallpaper and plaster falling off the walls...and I still have massive sections of crumbling brick and plaster all over the place (and nobody to blame but myself!:Shy).
> Feel sorry for my bestie though. She has had 3 very expensive professional damp courses on the front of her house and its still wet to the touch inside, even with a dehumidifier 24/7. She lives on the side of a very steep hill so we cant work out where the damp is coming from.
> 
> Currently kicking myself as I forgot to post a card for Mothers Day tomorrow.:Facepalm I got her some books earlier in the month she asked for so I just ordered the latest paperback by the same author in a panic coz it will get there by tomorrow unlike a card if I posted it!:Hilarious


Does she have internet access? If so you could you could send her an e card.


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> I plan on taking early retirement at 55 with my NHS pension. Even though it means I will be crazy poor I just cant see myself physically able to do my job in my 60s! Must be so difficult if you have a physically demanding job but no private pension to fall back on.
> 
> Sounds like lots of people damp problems too! I caused huge damage in my house because I didnt get my gutters cleaned out leading to the wallpaper and plaster falling off the walls...and I still have massive sections of crumbling brick and plaster all over the place (and nobody to blame but myself!:Shy).
> Feel sorry for my bestie though. She has had 3 very expensive professional damp courses on the front of her house and its still wet to the touch inside, even with a dehumidifier 24/7. She lives on the side of a very steep hill so we cant work out where the damp is coming from.
> 
> Currently kicking myself as I forgot to post a card for Mothers Day tomorrow.:Facepalm I got her some books earlier in the month she asked for so I just ordered the latest paperback by the same author in a panic coz it will get there by tomorrow unlike a card if I posted it!:Hilarious


I changed careers at 53, because my occupation was becoming too much for me physically. I worked in human services for years, direct care with developmentally disabled people, both children and adults. I also worked in special education, cleaned houses and offices, and did private senior care, to make ends meet, because my "real job" while providing health care benefits, did not pay enough to live on.

So then I took the exams and got hired into civil service at 53, a lovely office job, Monday through Friday 8-4, weekends and holidays off, a job that I loved and I only have to work the one. I took another test, got my promotion (the raise was nothing to speak of) and then my lovely boss left and I'm stuck with a psychopath as a boss, to finish out my time.

Like you, I will always be poor, but what do I care? My needs are small, I've always been poor. By then the cats will be gone, or I'll be down to one anyway, Mazy cat certainly won't be with me and who knows about Queen Eva, she's almost 12. I might do a bit of work on the house before I have a cat again or maybe visit friends or have them visit me.

Damp..my house is quite dry (I put a new roof on when I bought the house) but the basement is wet. In winter it's dry as a bone, which is why I didn't know it was damp, because I looked at it and bought it in winter. But it's a stacked field stone foundation, and that means water coming in when it rains or melts. It was neglected down there for decades and the mold is pretty bad. I cleaned out all the layers of trash, unspeakable filth some of it, and keep a dehumidifier running, but the mold I just have to live with..


----------



## Jobeth

catz4m8z said:


> I plan on taking early retirement at 55 with my NHS pension. Even though it means I will be crazy poor I just cant see myself physically able to do my job in my 60s! Must be so difficult if you have a physically demanding job but no private pension to fall back on.


My brother in law is having a phased retirement so he only has to work 3 days to get the same pay. They've changed the nurses pension to a career average so it isn't as good as it used to be. It's worth checking you've paid enough national insurance contributions at 55 to get a full state pension.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Wasps!!!!

Saw my first one of the year today- inside my bloody house! How it got in god knows but I hate them because 1) I am scared of them 2) Miri tries to eat them. It usually results in Miri chasing after the wasp and me chasing after Miri while trying to avoid said wasp 

Yes, yes they are essential for the ecosystem but my house is not an ecosystem thank you. Please leave!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

bmr10 said:


> Wasps!!!!
> 
> Saw my first one of the year today- inside my bloody house! How it got in god knows but I hate them because 1) I am scared of them 2) Miri tries to eat them. It usually results in Miri chasing after the wasp and me chasing after Miri while trying to avoid said wasp


I doubt it was a wasp it's much to early for them, It might have been a Solitary Bee they are about this time of the year and they look a bit like a wasp.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Happy Paws2 said:


> I doubt it was a wasp it's much to early for them, It might have been a Solitary Bee they are about this time of the year and they look a bit like a wasp.


My boyfriend smacked it with a paper roll and I inspected the body to make sure it was dead, definitely a wasp. It has been unusually hot in Scotland (at least my corner) the past few weeks- getting up to 15/16 degrees (which is our summer average!). I think some may have come out of hibernation early as a result. It was most likely a queen looking to start a nest (late spring is when they usually emerge).


----------



## Lurcherlad

bmr10 said:


> My boyfriend smacked it with a paper roll and I inspected the body to make sure it was dead, definitely a wasp. It has been unusually hot in Scotland (at least my corner) the past few weeks- getting up to 15/16 degrees (which is our summer average!). I think some may have come out of hibernation early as a result. It was most likely a queen looking to start a nest (late spring is when they usually emerge).


Or you could have caught it and put it outside.

Live and let live.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> Or you could have caught it and put it outside.
> 
> Live and let live.


With Miri, that's not exactly an option. She's hellbent on catching them and she's already been stung once in the past. Both my partner and I are afraid of them so it would be a case of opening the window and leaving the room in hopes that it leaves. This might be okay but it was in our bedroom which is where Miri's litter trays and food is so not really ideal for her. We do catch everything else (or just leave it) but wasps are the exception.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Or you could have caught it and put it outside.
> 
> Live and let live.


I think id have problems catching anything that might sting me, Im kinda afraid of pain and potential injury (so like a normal person really!LOL).

Live and let live is for the outside....where its their house and Im just visiting!

Im annoyed that for ages now I thought I had a bad back because my bed was rubbish, even changing mattresses didnt seem to help. Ive now realiesed that its because I spend too long at my pooter sitting in a chair.:Shy
Turns out that as hunter gatherers we arent genetically designed to spend most of the day sat hunched over a screen...who knew!!?:Facepalm
Over the last few days Ive set the timer on my phone and got up and moved around for 15mins every hour and its already making a huge difference. Serves me right for being so lazy!:Bag


----------



## Oof

Hamstring injuries! Second one in 7 months


----------



## ForestWomble

ForestWomble said:


> I put a (thankfully empty) box by my front door yesterday, when I went to put it in the bin about an hour later, I discovered it was no where to be seen, we had no wind yesterday so can't have blown away, it's really freaked me out. I had closed the lid so it would of looked unopened.


It's happened again, put a box outside and it's vanished


----------



## Oof

ForestWomble said:


> It's happened again, put a box outside and it's vanished


Porch pirates?


----------



## Linda Weasel

ForestWomble said:


> It's happened again, put a box outside and it's vanished


Put your non-recyclable rubbish in a box. Seal it up. See what happens.


----------



## Deguslave

Some years ago, a neighbour used to steal the milk from my doorstep, I knew who it was as one day they left a trail of milk spots to their doorstep. So I started leaving out bottles of milk which were sour, it soon stopped.


----------



## ForestWomble

Oof said:


> Porch pirates?


Can't think of anything else.



Linda Weasel said:


> Put your non-recyclable rubbish in a box. Seal it up. See what happens.


Good idea.



Deguslave said:


> Some years ago, a neighbour used to steal the milk from my doorstep, I knew who it was as one day they left a trail of milk spots to their doorstep. So I started leaving out bottles of milk which were sour, it soon stopped.


That was clever, glad that stopped it. 
Shame we have to do things like that though.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Despite it being snowy yesterday, last night around midnight we found _another_ *WASP*!!!!!

We have taped up every vent in the house so I guess it's time to slowly suffocate  Thankfully Miri didn't spot this one


----------



## Deguslave

Erm..... I'm not sure that wasps have lungs. If you have an attic, check you haven't got a nest up there.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Deguslave said:


> Erm..... I'm not sure that wasps have lungs. If you have an attic, check you haven't got a nest up there.


I meant it's time for _us _to slowly suffocate :Hilarious Wasps need oxygen but a very tiny amount.

Unfortunately we live in a block of flats so no access to the loft. If it continues I'm going to send an email to the landlord about it because there's no reason wasps should be flying up to a 2nd floor window unless they're on a mission.


----------



## Jaf

Tablets. I take a few every day and sometimes resent it. It's weird because I know I'd die without them but I still think grrrr. At the moment I'm also taking antibiotics and they smell and are huge and difficult to swallow (I have a swallowing problem). 

I'm glad I can moan here as there's no way I could complain to family!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jaf said:


> Tablets. I take a few every day and sometimes resent it. It's weird because I know I'd die without them but I still think grrrr. At the moment I'm also taking antibiotics and they smell and are huge and difficult to swallow (I have a swallowing problem).
> 
> I'm glad I can moan here as there's no way I could complain to family!


I know how you feel, the amount of tablets OH and I have to take we could open a pharmacy and the things will float on the mouthful of water you take when trying to swallow they bl**dy things


----------



## JANICE199

*We had our renewal for the AA and it came in at £31 per month. Hubby phoned them and after a lengthy phone call managed to get them down to £19 per month.*
*Why don't they do this to start with knowing how hard up people are?*


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jaf said:


> Tablets. I take a few every day and sometimes resent it. It's weird because I know I'd die without them but I still think grrrr. At the moment I'm also taking antibiotics and they smell and are huge and difficult to swallow (I have a swallowing problem).
> 
> I'm glad I can moan here as there's no way I could complain to family!


Are you able to get a liquid version? They taste grim but at least they're easier to swallow. I can sympathise, swallowing tablets makes me feel sick afterwards and I've got to take them daily so not fun.


----------



## £54etgfb6

JANICE199 said:


> *We had our renewal for the AA and it came in at £31 per month. Hubby phoned them and after a lengthy phone call managed to get them down to £19 per month.*
> *Why don't they do this to start with knowing how hard up people are?*


most people avoid confrontation if possible and would rather fork out the extra. A lot of people don't know how to haggle either and don't want to waste their day trying to get through to customer services and then trying to bring a price down. I think companies prey on this obedience to make as much profit as possible but I personally don't like it. It puts me off businesses if they don't charge everyone the same and reward people with free time or the right type of personality. Glad your husband prodded them about it, if they were willing to go down to £19 a month then that's what you should have been offered originally in my opinion!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Not having a good day...tried to shut my leg in the cupboard when I was shutting it not looking where my leg was then shut the draw on my thumb that really is hurt.:Arghh

I'm sure I've got a death wish, the things I'm doing to myself lately..


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Not having a good day...tried to shut my leg in the cupboard when I was shutting it not looking where my leg was then shut the draw on my thumb that really is hurt.:Arghh
> 
> I'm sure I've got a death wish, the things I'm doing to myself lately..


Ouch! What was your leg doing _in_ the cupboard? I shouldn't joke really as I did similar shutting my thumb in the door to the cupboard under the sink. 
Hope it doesn't swell up too much and make your thumb look like Mr Bump.


----------



## SbanR

bmr10 said:


> most people avoid confrontation if possible and would rather fork out the extra. A lot of people don't know how to haggle either and don't want to waste their day trying to get through to customer services and then trying to bring a price down. I think companies prey on this obedience to make as much profit as possible but I personally don't like it. It puts me off businesses if they don't charge everyone the same and reward people with free time or the right type of personality. Glad your husband prodded them about it, if they were willing to go down to £19 a month then that's what you should have been offered originally in my opinion!


When wanting to talk down a renewal price, the easiest way is to call up and say you want to cancel the contract. You'll get transferred pdq to their 'contract cancellation'(?) dept where someone will try to talk you out of doing it. You can then negotiate a better deal.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> Ouch! What was your leg doing _in_ the cupboard? I shouldn't joke really as I did similar shutting my thumb in the door to the cupboard under the sink.
> Hope it doesn't swell up too much and make your thumb look like Mr Bump.


I was standing by the cooker turned round to get something out of the cupboard and put my leg in the way and shut the door :Hilarious

My thumb still hurts,

We will do silly things to ourselves


----------



## Happy Paws2

The Like button, I press it sometimes not because I like what people say but because I agree with them, 

I sometimes feel as if I might have upset someone's feelings when I use it.

I wish we had a "I agree button"


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jaf said:


> Tablets. I take a few every day and sometimes resent it. It's weird because I know I'd die without them but I still think grrrr. At the moment I'm also taking antibiotics and they smell and are huge and difficult to swallow (I have a swallowing problem).
> 
> I'm glad I can moan here as there's no way I could complain to family!


Just counted how many tablets OH and I take a day, I take 7 which I shall have to take for life, at the moment OH takes 15 but will reduce in time.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> The Like button, I press it sometimes not because I like what people say but because I agree with them,
> 
> I sometimes feel as if I might have upset someone's feelings when I use it.
> 
> I wish we had a "I agree button"


Yes, 'I agree' or a 'Thank you' and maybe a 'Thinking of you' or something would be nice.


----------



## Oof

Printing something off then realising my kids have drawn on the other side of the paper


----------



## Jaf

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just counted how many tablets OH and I take a day, I take 7 which I shall have to take for life, at the moment OH takes 15 but will reduce in time.


I take 7 too normally, 6 different things. Just had more antibiotics and a steroid prescribed this morning, 7 more tablets. That'll teach me for complaining! Luckily they're all small tablets and hopefully only for a couple of weeks.



bmr10 said:


> Are you able to get a liquid version? They taste grim but at least they're easier to swallow. I can sympathise, swallowing tablets makes me feel sick afterwards and I've got to take them daily so not fun.


It's a good idea, thanks, but the dissolved drugs make me heave. I had to take them for months, and just the smell puts me off. Luckily my new antibiotics are small!

Have you tried taking tablets with a different liquid? I know water is usual but I find bubbly liquids, like cola, easier on my stomach. Weirdly!


----------



## Siskin

Apart from a few supplements, zinc, B12 and cranberry, I only take omneprozole and a calcium and vit D tablet which is chewable


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jaf said:


> I take 7 too normally, 6 different things. Just had more antibiotics and a steroid prescribed this morning, 7 more tablets. That'll teach me for complaining! Luckily they're all small tablets and hopefully only for a couple of weeks.
> 
> It's a good idea, thanks, but the dissolved drugs make me heave. I had to take them for months, and just the smell puts me off. Luckily my new antibiotics are small!
> 
> Have you tried taking tablets with a different liquid? I know water is usual but I find bubbly liquids, like cola, easier on my stomach. Weirdly!


Sorry I did not mean dissolvable or effervescent tablets. By liquid antibiotics I mean the liquid comes in a bottle. You usually take 5-20ml at a time depending upon the dosage. They are typically flavoured with things like lemon, strawberry, orange, etc to have a more pleasant taste  Should be quite easy to get in future for things such as amoxicillin, metronidazole, penicillin, etc. They're similar to cough syrup.

I also agree on the water front! I had to take effervescent prednisolone a few years back and found it much more palatable and less nauseating when taken in sprite rather than water!!


----------



## Jaf

bmr10 said:


> Sorry I did not mean dissolvable or effervescent tablets. By liquid antibiotics I mean the liquid comes in a bottle. You usually take 5-20ml at a time depending upon the dosage. They are typically flavoured with things like lemon, strawberry, orange, etc to have a more pleasant taste  Should be quite easy to get in future for things such as amoxicillin, metronidazole, penicillin, etc. They're similar to cough syrup.
> 
> I also agree on the water front! I had to take effervescent prednisolone a few years back and found it much more palatable and less nauseating when taken in sprite rather than water!!


Oh...all these years and I've never been offered them. Even though the drs know I've got a swallowing problem. At least I know to ask next time, thank you. (I'm a bit dim, I've often given the cats liquid drugs, just didn't think of it for me!)


----------



## lorilu

When they come into the forum with an (often serious sounding) health problem with their pet, supposedly looking for advice, and then argue against all of the advice given, which is usually call the vet of course. As soon as they are presented with that suggestion they argue that the scary symptoms they've just listed aren't that bad after all. So why come here in the first place? Because they want quick magic free fixes from an internet board rather than taking responsibility for their pet?


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> When they come into the forum with an (often serious sounding) health problem with their pet, supposedly looking for advice, and then argue against all of the advice given, which is usually call the vet of course. As soon as they are presented with that suggestion they argue that the scary symptoms they've just listed aren't that bad after all. So why come here in the first place? Because they want quick magic free fixes from an internet board rather than taking responsibility for their pet?


Or have a very ill dog, we give them advise and we never hear from them again, so we never know what happens to the dog.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just counted how many tablets OH and I take a day, I take 7 which I shall have to take for life, at the moment OH takes 15 but will reduce in time.


I take 7 as well although I do have a drs appointment to ask to come off 2 of them and I'm trying hard to get my blood pressure down so maybe one day I can come off them, although it is hereditary so might be a lost cause.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> I take 7 as well although I do have a drs appointment to ask to come off 2 of them and I'm trying hard to get my blood pressure down so maybe one day I can come off them, although it is hereditary so might be a lost cause.


You have got a doctors appointment, trying to get one round here, you'd have a better chance of getting one with the Queen.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> You have got a doctors appointment, trying to get one round here, you'd have a better chance of getting one with the Queen.


Yeah it is difficult, I've got another month to wait till mine which is far too long in my opinion, too many people not enough GPS.


----------



## catz4m8z

tennis elbow.....:Shifty


that is all:Hurting


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> tennis elbow.....:Shifty
> 
> that is all:Hurting


Ouch


----------



## Deguslave

Cannabis! Someone in my street likes to smoke a joint in the garden, unfortunately this means that if I open my windows to let some fresh air in, all I can smell is cannabis.


----------



## JANICE199

Deguslave said:


> Cannabis! Someone in my street likes to smoke a joint in the garden, unfortunately this means that if I open my windows to let some fresh air in, all I can smell is cannabis.



* Really? Where or when do yo think they should smoke it? *


----------



## Deguslave

JANICE199 said:


> * Really? Where or when do yo think they should smoke it? *


In their own homes where its not polluting my atmosphere.


----------



## SusieRainbow

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, 'I agree' or a 'Thank you' and maybe a 'Thinking of you' or something would be nice.


We used to have a 'Thank you' button didn't we? I agree, like isn't always appropriate. I do like the 'care' emoji on FB.


----------



## ForestWomble

SusieRainbow said:


> We used to have a 'Thank you' button didn't we? I agree, like isn't always appropriate. I do like the 'care' emoji on FB.


Yes, I think we did, back on the old site.


----------



## Happy Paws2

SusieRainbow said:


> We used to have a 'Thank you' button didn't we? I agree, like isn't always appropriate. I do like the* 'care' emoji *on FB.


One of those would be nice.


----------



## ForestWomble

When you write a message and some of it disappears but you don't realise until it's too late.


----------



## Dimwit

Holiday cottages that take bookings from Friday to Friday. I know it is better for the owners not to lose every weekend doing changeovers etc. but as a customer it is really annoying to have to take an extra half- or full-day of annual leave.


----------



## Nonnie

The cost of toothpaste!


----------



## Beth78

Nonnie said:


> The cost of toothpaste!


Any toothpaste in particular?


----------



## Nonnie

Beth78 said:


> Any toothpaste in particular?


Colgate. The one i used has gone from £3 to £5.

I thought £3 was pricey.

Going to try Oral B for a reasonable £1.50.

Another moan is how its so hard to get pea soup without ham, and without spending over £3 for it.

I just want a nice 50p - £1 pea soup. Nope, doesnt exist.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> I just want a nice 50p - £1 pea soup. Nope, doesnt exist.


Make your own, loads of soup from a bag of frozen peas


----------



## Siskin

Nonnie said:


> Colgate. The one i used has gone from £3 to £5.
> 
> I thought £3 was pricey.
> 
> Going to try Oral B for a reasonable £1.50.
> 
> Another moan is how its so hard to get pea soup without ham, and without spending over £3 for it.
> 
> I just want a nice 50p - £1 pea soup. Nope, doesnt exist.


I noticed the toothpaste price yesterday, it's one I use too, could hardly believe it


----------



## Oof

I'm petty and annoying - i wondered why SSRI'S haven't been working properly the last couple of months and it's because I've been taking a supplement that interacts with it. I really shouldn't be trusted with anything


----------



## Happy Paws2

My legs...over the last few months since I went in hospital over Christmas and again in January when I had my heart op. they seem getting weaker, when I standing even for a short time they slowly start to crumple, one day I'll be on the floor in a crumpled heap not been able to get up again. 

I'm put it down to the two Strokes I had, and been as mobile as I used to be.

Getting old isn't very funny.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> My legs...over the last few months since I went in hospital over Christmas and again in January when I had my heart op. they seem getting weaker, when I standing even for a short time they slowly start to crumple, one day I'll be on the floor in a crumpled heap not been able to get up again.
> 
> I'm put it down to the two Strokes I had, and been as mobile as I used to be.
> 
> Getting old isn't very funny.


Had you been given any exercises after your stroke?

Would something like this be any good?


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Had you been given any exercises after your stroke?
> 
> Would something like this be any good?


Yes they did give me a few which did but after nearly 10 years they haven't really done much for me and I don't feel strong enough to do them anymore, at least I've got my walker to use round the house which gives me confidence to walk, it's just standing that the problem. I my have to get a perch stool for the kitchen.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes they did give me a few which did but after nearly 10 years they haven't really done much for me and I don't feel strong enough to do them anymore, at least I've got my walker to use round the house which gives me confidence to walk, it's just standing that the problem. I my have to get a perch stool for the kitchen.


You have been through the mill a bit over the last few years


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sorry you're struggling @Happy Paws2, but getting old is better than the alternative 

A perch stool will really help though, so make getting one a priority.


----------



## MollySmith

Dimwit said:


> Holiday cottages that take bookings from Friday to Friday. I know it is better for the owners not to lose every weekend doing changeovers etc. but as a customer it is really annoying to have to take an extra half- or full-day of annual leave.


We went to Cornwall on a Sunday and I'd love a Sunday changeover, the traffic was blissful (though it was during the Oct fuel shortage and the M25 was weird, everyone driving at 60mph to make tank last).


----------



## Chold

Most people


----------



## lorilu

Last night I had a tomato and (hard boiled) egg sandwich with mayonnaise and salt for supper. When I went back into the kitchen with my dishes I saw to my annoyance I had forgotten to put the mayo back in the refrigerator, and this was the 2nd time in the last week or so. The last time it sat out for about 45 minutes. My house isn't hot so I thought it would be okay.

I thought to check the date I opened it (I always write the date on the lid) and discovered I had opened this jar of mayo on July 10 2021! Google says a jar of may should be used within 2-3 months lol. Oh well I thought, I always keep it much longer than that, but I better check the expire date at least. The expire date was January 24, 2022. Urgh! So I tossed the rest. I'm not sick yet and it's been 24 hours lol


----------



## Magyarmum

I ordered some things last Friday from Budapest 150 miles away from where I live. Monday I received an email from the courier saying it would be delivered by 6pm. At 4pm I received another email from them telling me I wasn't home when they tried to deliver ..... liars! Tuesday another email saying they'd deliver by 4.30pm. Nothing! Yesterday the email said they'd deliver between 8.30 and 2.15 but no one arrived and then they had the nerve to email me saying I'd phoned them and cancelled the order and they're returning the parcel to the supplier.! 

I've lost count of the number of times this has happened with this particular courier service and although I've complained they never have the courtesy of replying. Fortunately the supplier is extremely helpful and has told me as soon as they receive my goods back in their warehouse they'll let me know and despatch it to me via another courier service.

Yesterday lunchtime I ordered some things I can only buy from the UK. This morning I received an email from DPD saying the parcel was on its way and already in Germany. How's that for service?


----------



## Deguslave

I get that too @Magyarmum. I regularly order SAB degu food from Germany to be delivered to the UK and it arrives within about 4 working days, I order from a company inside the UK and it takes about a week! The German courier company keeps informed where it is, the UK courier company usually tell me its out for delivery 5 hours after I've received it.


----------



## Magyarmum

Deguslave said:


> I get that too @Magyarmum. I regularly order SAB degu food from Germany to be delivered to the UK and it arrives within about 4 working days, I order from a company inside the UK and it takes about a week! The German courier company keeps informed where it is, the UK courier company usually tell me its out for delivery 5 hours after I've received it.


Fortunately most of my orders are delivered by GLS who give a fantastic service. It's just this one courier service who are completely hopeless.


----------



## catz4m8z

Deguslave said:


> I get that too @Magyarmum. I regularly order SAB degu food from Germany to be delivered to the UK and it arrives within about 4 working days, I order from a company inside the UK and it takes about a week! The German courier company keeps informed where it is, the UK courier company usually tell me its out for delivery 5 hours after I've received it.


I dont think there is any rhyme or reason to some delivery companies TBH. I ordered some dog biscuits and they sent me 2 emails telling me it had been delivered and was also being delivered on wednesday! It actually arrived on the sunday!

Im kinda peeved with my neighbour for b**ching at me all the time about the fence. TBF I let a tree grow too close so the fact that 1 panel is pushed out and falling down is my fault but the entire thing is over 20yrs old and wont last much longer and I really dont have a spare grand or two to fix it. Its going to have to be temporary fencing when it does go and thats that.
Im not sure why he thinks if he moans at me enough I will suddenly find a giant bundle of cash down the back of my sofa!:Banghead


----------



## Happy Paws2

I know a lot of you don't like Amazon but we do use them, we have never had any deliverer problems with them, courier's always polite.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Happy Paws2 said:


> I know a lot of you don't like Amazon but we do use them, we have never had any deliverer problems with them, courier's always polite.


I love Amazon. Always had brilliant service from them.
Yesterday I forgot to buy more poo bags, ordered on Amazon yesterday late afternoon and they'll be here today. How good is that?


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> I dont think there is any rhyme or reason to some delivery companies TBH. I ordered some dog biscuits and they sent me 2 emails telling me it had been delivered and was also being delivered on wednesday! It actually arrived on the sunday!
> 
> Im kinda peeved with my neighbour for b**ching at me all the time about the fence. TBF I let a tree grow too close so the fact that 1 panel is pushed out and falling down is my fault but the entire thing is over 20yrs old and wont last much longer and I really dont have a spare grand or two to fix it. Its going to have to be temporary fencing when it does go and thats that.
> Im not sure why he thinks if he moans at me enough I will suddenly find a giant bundle of cash down the back of my sofa!:Banghead


There is no legal obligation to erect a fence… only to restrict stock or pets from straying, so a cheap wire fence will suffice.

Obviously, if your tree has damaged a panel which belongs to her, she has a point though 

I erected a wooden fence inside boundaries on both sides and one neighbour is always moaning about the odd strand of plant material poking through to her side, yet her monster rhododendrons are the ones pushing the fence over 

I was repairing a couple of posts recently so took the opportunity to cut them right back away from the fence … she won't even know


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Obviously, if your tree has damaged a panel which belongs to her, she has a point though


yup, I totally hold my hands up there!LOL But it still wont make money magically appear (it would cost a fortune as even though its a small garden the only access is a back passage that is filled with junk, so you would need to hire someone to clear that as well). 
Maybe he thinks it ruins the aesthetic of his garden (all the weeds, old garden furniture that was there when he moved in and destroyed metal bin he burns rubbish in).:Hilarious Or maybe he's worried I'll be able to see him and his mates smoking weed....hint, that stuff stinks and I always know when he's smoking it!
*sigh* I just hate confrontation TBH!:Shy


----------



## Karl43

The incorrect spelling of lose, commonly spelt loose.

It shouldn't bother me, but it's so pervasive and seems to be a new thing.


----------



## Siskin

Karl43 said:


> The incorrect spelling of lose, commonly spelt loose.
> 
> It shouldn't bother me, but it's so pervasive and seems to be a new thing.


It irritates me too, but what is worse I've started to doubt if I'm using the correct spelling when writing something.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Karl43 said:


> The incorrect spelling of lose, commonly spelt loose.
> 
> It shouldn't bother me, but it's so pervasive and seems to be a new thing.


I'm not bothered by spelling issues (my sister is dyslexic lol) but folk using the completely wrong word always makes me laugh- "I could care less" and "irregardless" are two that come to mind. My sister started becoming interested in skincare due to my own interest and for the past year has referred to hyaluronic acid as "hydrochloric acid". Good luck putting that on your face!

In terms of vocabulary, I hate that I pronounce Ibuprofen as "Eye-BEE-pro-fen". I say it dozens of times a week at my job and yet I cannot shake the habit. It is on par with my patients insisting that the correct medical name is "Ibrufen" (NOT Brufen which is a brand name).


----------



## Magyarmum

Karl43 said:


> The incorrect spelling of lose, commonly spelt loose.
> 
> It shouldn't bother me, but it's so pervasive and seems to be a new thing.


The one that really bugs me is when people use "less" when it should be "fewer".


----------



## Karl43

Magyarmum said:


> The one that really bugs me is when people use "less" when it should be "fewer".


I dare say i'm probably guilty of that. :Facepalm


----------



## Linda Weasel

Shouldn’t of….


----------



## Karl43

Linda Weasel said:


> Shouldn't of….


Even worse where I live, they actually say

"Shunt of"


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> The one that really bugs me is when people use "less" when it should be "fewer".


This has been drilled into by my mum.
If you can count it its fewer!


----------



## MollySmith

My stomach. Ordered a vegan gluten free curry on Sunday as reward for ending a mammoth project. Monday - ill, Tuesday - migraine. Still not 100%. The curry was fine, it’s simply so rare we have one and we’ve really cut back as much as possible on expense so I think it was just my body going what in hell are you eating, you mad woman. I should have more.... not fewer (!) curries.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Magyarmum said:


> The one that really bugs me is when people use "less" when it should be "fewer".


What about amount vs number?

I find that my grammar changes if I'm writing professionally or taking to people informally. I would happily say "look at the amount of folk queuing for that ride!" informally but I would never write "the amount of moles used in this experiment was…".


----------



## Happy Paws2

BJ blaming everything on the Labour Party, the tories have been in power for 12 years he can't keep blaming them for what going wrong now. It's about time he started to sort the country out and stop whingeing about the past.


----------



## ECT

Thinking I'd set my new smart watch to measure my walk because it vibrated only to find out just before home that I hadn't tapped the screen to start it! :Banghead


----------



## Siskin

Trying to get someone to talk to on the phone (especially banks)


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Trying to get someone to talk to on the phone (*especially banks*)
> 
> View attachment 487235


Or your Doctor


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Or your Doctor


I had to pop into MIL's doctors the other day and a poor lady was desperately trying to get a face to face appointment for her sick 6 year old, stating she'd hung on the phone for an hour and a half, trying to get through


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> Or your Doctor


pretty sure that vets are heading in the same direction as well!

Just found a flyer on my doormat. Apparently the police popped round to ask about an assault/disturbance about 2 weeks ago!:Wideyed
Cant have been that disturbing as I was in and dont remember anything kicking off in the area (willing to bet it was my neighbour.....he's had a few incidents in the past).
But sure, wait over 2 weeks so everybody has forgotten what they were up to then come round and ask!


----------



## Deguslave

Had a similar thing in my neighbourhood, @catz4m8z. Unprovoked assault late at night and it was only after the poor guy died 3 weeks later the police started gathering cctv evidence.


----------



## £54etgfb6

*Wasted medication!!!*

Now I will preface this by saying that medication wastage is *unavoidable *and that it doesn't annoy me, it more so saddens me but I don't think it deserves it's own thread because it's a bit niche. I had a patient today throw out a trolley's worth of medication. A trolley. This hoarde was amassed over several years and is primarily the result of ordering repeat prescriptions before you need them (PLEASE don't do this!!!!!!!).

Some medication is very expensive for the NHS to supply and even the prescription charge in England is not enough to cover the cost of many medications and is intended to make the cost of drugs fairer for everyone. We (pharmacies) also cannot use medication that you return to us, even if it is still in date and unopened!. If you do not think you need an item, tell us when you come to collect your prescription and then we can remove it from your bag and return it to the medication stock that we use. Once it has left the pharmacy doors, we can no longer legally reuse it.

Everyone has medication wastage due to changing doses, changing medications, discontinuation due to side effects, etc etc. However, a lot of waste _is_ avoidable and this costs the NHS a lot. This is a huge issue in Scotland due to our prescriptions being free of charge for all, but it happens everywhere.

Apologies for the _very_ niche complaint. The amount I threw out today was shocking (an entire 1-metre tall bin worth) so kind of rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## lorilu

My neighbor has a very large cinder block outbuilding chock full of junk. He keeps his lawn mower in there and other stuff, including his grand kids' bikes for when they come to visit. It has a sliding barn door. What annoys me about it is that when he does go in there he leaves that door standing open sometimes for hours. There are more than a few cats roaming this neighborhood and I always worry one will get in there and be stuck forever, because he doesn't open it all that often either.

I never ever leave my shed door open, even if I'm working in the yard or I'm just running back into the house for something I close the door and latch it.

I don't love those roaming cats, because they piss up my car port, but I don't wish anything bad to happen to them including starving to death shut up in that building.

Won't do any good to tell me to mention it to him, he doesn't speak to me, since I complained about his incessantly barking dogs. And he was very foul mouthed the last time, quite horrible. So unless the barking starts again, I won't expose myself to him again.


----------



## Jaf

bmr10 said:


> *Wasted medication!!!*
> 
> Now I will preface this by saying that medication wastage is *unavoidable *and that it doesn't annoy me, it more so saddens me but I don't think it deserves it's own thread because it's a bit niche. I had a patient today throw out a trolley's worth of medication. A trolley. This hoarde was amassed over several years and is primarily the result of ordering repeat prescriptions before you need them (PLEASE don't do this!!!!!!!).
> 
> Some medication is very expensive for the NHS to supply and even the prescription charge in England is not enough to cover the cost of many medications and is intended to make the cost of drugs fairer for everyone. We (pharmacies) also cannot use medication that you return to us, even if it is still in date and unopened!. If you do not think you need an item, tell us when you come to collect your prescription and then we can remove it from your bag and return it to the medication stock that we use. Once it has left the pharmacy doors, we can no longer legally reuse it.
> 
> Everyone has medication wastage due to changing doses, changing medications, discontinuation due to side effects, etc etc. However, a lot of waste _is_ avoidable and this costs the NHS a lot. This is a huge issue in Scotland due to our prescriptions being free of charge for all, but it happens everywhere.
> 
> Apologies for the _very_ niche complaint. The amount I threw out today was shocking (an entire 1-metre tall bin worth) so kind of rubbed me the wrong way.


When I lived in England my prescriptions were free. In Spain I have to pay a percentage of the drug cost. Last month a course of unusual antibiotics were 40e before reduction, so certainly makes you think if you need the meds. The pharmacy always asks which of my repeat meds I want.

I will say though that my English specialist wrote to my gp advising of a lowering of meds, they didn't change it on the repeat prescription so I made an appointment just to say "please change prescription" and they still didn't manage to do it. This was a med that the pharmacy always had to special order too, so not a cheap med.


----------



## Deguslave

When a friend died I had to help to clear out her flat and I found stuff all over the place. She was diabetic, and had cancer so she took a lot of different meds, including a couple (one prescription, one over the counter) that I'd say she was addicted to, together with the needles for her insulin pens.

I took two carrier bags full to the chemist as it had to be disposed of properly and I hated seeing the waste, but there was no other option. We couldn't even use the over the counter meds as she had taken them from the blister packs and kept them loose in the pocket her bag.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> I had to pop into MIL's doctors the other day and a poor lady was desperately trying to get a face to face appointment for her sick 6 year old, stating she'd hung on the phone for an hour and a half, trying to get through


Last August bank holiday Monday our surgery was open, we tried all morning and most of the afternoon to get though without hanging up once, in the end gave up phoned his consultant the next day, they phoned our GP straight away and a doctor arrived at the door within the hour.

I've been to surgery for a blood test waited to book in while the receptionists were talking about what they were watching on TV the night before, taking no notice of the people waiting or the phones ringing.


----------



## catz4m8z

Ive had a horrible nights sleep, tossing and turning all night. 
The irony being because Ive been moving about I didnt wake up with my back all stiff and painful! So apparently I can have a bad back or a good nights sleep but not both at once!:Banghead


----------



## Nonnie

bmr10 said:


> *Wasted medication!!!*
> 
> Now I will preface this by saying that medication wastage is *unavoidable *and that it doesn't annoy me, it more so saddens me but I don't think it deserves it's own thread because it's a bit niche. I had a patient today throw out a trolley's worth of medication. A trolley. This hoarde was amassed over several years and is primarily the result of ordering repeat prescriptions before you need them (PLEASE don't do this!!!!!!!).
> 
> Some medication is very expensive for the NHS to supply and even the prescription charge in England is not enough to cover the cost of many medications and is intended to make the cost of drugs fairer for everyone. We (pharmacies) also cannot use medication that you return to us, even if it is still in date and unopened!. If you do not think you need an item, tell us when you come to collect your prescription and then we can remove it from your bag and return it to the medication stock that we use. Once it has left the pharmacy doors, we can no longer legally reuse it.
> 
> Everyone has medication wastage due to changing doses, changing medications, discontinuation due to side effects, etc etc. However, a lot of waste _is_ avoidable and this costs the NHS a lot. This is a huge issue in Scotland due to our prescriptions being free of charge for all, but it happens everywhere.
> 
> Apologies for the _very_ niche complaint. The amount I threw out today was shocking (an entire 1-metre tall bin worth) so kind of rubbed me the wrong way.


My mother does this and it pisses me right off.

She is prescribed a lot of drugs, yet simply stores most of it (and then whinges about her pain levels). Last year i found a massive storage box that she had hidden from me and it must have had about 5 years worth of just one drug that was prescribed and has never been taken. Im sure there is more too.

Ive informed her GP and the pharmacist that dispenses and delivers her meds, but nothing seems to have been dealt with as she is still getting it.

She kicked up a fuss to get a hospital bed too, yet never uses it as anything other than a normal bed!


----------



## Calvine

Kaily said:


> Car and garden furniture being covered in Saharan sand.


Thought it was just me, in fact I was getting a persecution complex - all the rubber ''trim'' round the windows and windscreen is yellow - and I mean really no bit of black visible.


----------



## Calvine

bmr10 said:


> "female health products"


I read recently that (I think) Asda has stopped using ''female hygiene'' on the aisles where they sell sanitary towels. Instead they were going to use ''period products''.


----------



## Calvine

Oof said:


> Porch pirates?


Or box bandits? Actually, on my local Next Door a couple of posters have posted security camera photos of stuff (Amazon, Yodel etc) being taken off their doorstep, quite good and clear photos of the perps too. @ForestWomble You would think the thief could feel the boxes were empty. Yep, agree with a previous poster, I'd fill a box with real rubbish - potato peelings, stale bread, rotten tomatoes with a bit of dog crap included. And a note inside. And seal it. 
It would creep me out a bit knowing that someone is snooping around.
Since the pandemic, many drivers just dump stuff outside on the pavement, you wait in, they don't ring the bell. My Mother's Day flowers were outside on the pavement. They did not ring, so amazed I got then really.


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> I read recently that (I think) Asda has stopped using ''female hygiene'' on the aisles where they sell sanitary towels. Instead they were going to use ''period products''.


I hope they've used a bright red font with blood dripping from it just to make the point


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> I read recently that (I think) Asda has stopped using ''female hygiene'' on the aisles where they sell sanitary towels. Instead they were going to use ''period products''.


Getting daft now … is that really necessary?

Saw an advert on tv the other night which was very "in your face" and imo it was just too much. There are ways of educating people, without being crass.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> Getting daft now … is that really necessary?
> 
> Saw an advert on tv the other night which was very "in your face" and imo it was just too much. There are ways of educating people, without being crass.


I kind of agree with the change. "Female hygiene" implies, to me, that periods are unhygienic. I've never seen a plaster or wound dressing being labelled as a hygiene product. I like people saying things as they are and calling it a period should be the norm, in my opinion. These euphemisms to hide the fact that menstruation is blood coming out of a vagina are, to me, odd. Period isn't (and shouldn't be) a crass or taboo word, in my opinion.


----------



## 1507601

Deguslave said:


> When a friend died I had to help to clear out her flat and I found stuff all over the place. She was diabetic, and had cancer so she took a lot of different meds, including a couple (one prescription, one over the counter) that I'd say she was addicted to, together with the needles for her insulin pens.
> 
> I took two carrier bags full to the chemist as it had to be disposed of properly and I hated seeing the waste, but there was no other option. We couldn't even use the over the counter meds as she had taken them from the blister packs and kept them loose in the pocket her bag.


When my BIL died we were in a similar position. SO much morphine and other stuff (but not because of addiction like you mention with your friend, he just had large doses as he was very tall and in a hell of a lot of pain). I had to do a little interview when I took it to the pharmacy for disposal 

I'm always in the opposite situation @bmr10 . _Because_ I'm depressed and anxious, I'm always messing up with getting my antidepressants in time, and yet they won't prescribe more than a month's worth at once. And then the pharmacist and/or doctor chastises me...


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lucy2020 said:


> I'm always in the opposite situation @bmr10 . _Because_ I'm depressed and anxious, I'm always messing up with getting my antidepressants in time, and yet they won't prescribe more than a month's worth at once. And then the pharmacist and/or doctor chastises me..


I am the same with my medication because I'm forgetful. Setting a reminder on every device I have helps but even then I sometimes forget and I realise I don't have any left. A doctor or pharmacist should not chastise you for forgetting to reorder medication, that's on them. Reminding patients to order 7-10 working days in advance (the processing time for my pharmacy) is normal and acceptable but I've never chastised anyone. The reasons behind a patient failing to reorder medication in time are unknown to me and I won't presume that it's due to negligence because, often, it is not.

When you do run out of medication and realise, your pharmacy _should_ be able to do an emergency prescription for you. I don't know pharmacy laws in england but in scotland this is what we do. Typically it's a 7 day supply to tide you over til you can get another prescription. Additionally, your GP should be able to email a pharmacy an emergency prescription. I've had to do this a few times and I tend to ignore the attitude the receptionist gives me because as I said, the reasons behind me forgetting to reorder are my own and are not their business!


----------



## Jaf

I'm fine with the word "menstruation", but to me "period" doesn't work. Sounds like "a period drama" with costumes and servants.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Nonnie said:


> My mother does this and it pisses me right off.
> 
> She is prescribed a lot of drugs, yet simply stores most of it (and then whinges about her pain levels). Last year i found a massive storage box that she had hidden from me and it must have had about 5 years worth of just one drug that was prescribed and has never been taken. Im sure there is more too.
> 
> Ive informed her GP and the pharmacist that dispenses and delivers her meds, but nothing seems to have been dealt with as she is still getting it.
> 
> She kicked up a fuss to get a hospital bed too, yet never uses it as anything other than a normal bed!


Is there a reason she does not take it? Sorry to pry. I only ask because a lot of patients are scared of going without medication and later on down the road needing it. Also, a considerable portion of people believe their doctor will chase them up about it if they haven't recorded a medication in a while. Some people also feel that if they _can_ have something then they _should_.

My nana was useless with her medication and would stockpile, forget about said stockpiles, and then order *more* to add to another stockpile. I signed her up for a dosette box but now she stockpiles her medication that she has forgotten to take. I keep explaining to her that she is given the exact amount she needs and there is no need to retain any doses she has forgotten to take but it doesn't seem to have any effect on her. The pharmacy reorders another dosette box on her behalf so she will literally never be without her medication. /:


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jaf said:


> I'm fine with the word "menstruation", but to me "period" doesn't work. Sounds like "a period drama" with costumes and servants.


That's interesting and probably just due to a difference of vocabulary! I have never in my life referred to my period as menstruation, my time of the month, etc etc. The sexual education I received in school referred to them as periods so I've grown up saying it. I find menstruation fine alongside period but the whole "sanitary products" and "female hygiene" feels more like they're referring to body wash and shampoo than a pad or tampon. I feel like this adds to the lack of clarity around what periods actually are and what they entail. I still meet men who have little understanding around these topics and I think the whole taboo-ness of periods adds to this.

I am very open about talking about everything and anything from menstruation to bowel movements to viagra to selling sex toys. I realise not everyone is like this but as periods are very important and ignored by the government, employers, education systems, etc around the world I would really like to see a future where people can say "I need to go to the toilet to change my pad" in public without shame.


----------



## Nonnie

bmr10 said:


> Is there a reason she does not take it?


No idea. Ive questioned and lectured her but never get a straight answer.

Knowing what she is like the reason is probably multi faceted. She certainly is one of those 'well, if im entitled to it im having it' kind of people - hence the hospital bed (and two walkers) thats not used properly. I think the other reason is possibly fear. She has a hell of a lot of health issues and very, very limited mobility; she constantly worries about moving from DLA to PiP, and probably is under the impression that the more drugs she is on, the better things look on paper.

Im quite shocked at how much she has and the fact she will not give it up for disposal. Its only one of about 8 or 9 drugs she is on, so no idea how important or effective it is.

I also prefer 'period products' to 'feminine hygiene'.


----------



## Beth78

bmr10 said:


> That's interesting and probably just due to a difference of vocabulary! I have never in my life referred to my period as menstruation, my time of the month, etc etc. The sexual education I received in school referred to them as periods so I've grown up saying it. I find menstruation fine alongside period but the whole "sanitary products" and "female hygiene" feels more like they're referring to body wash and shampoo than a pad or tampon. I feel like this adds to the lack of clarity around what periods actually are and what they entail. I still meet men who have little understanding around these topics and I think the whole taboo-ness of periods adds to this.
> 
> I am very open about talking about everything and anything from menstruation to bowel movements to viagra to selling sex toys. I realise not everyone is like this but as periods are very important and ignored by the government, employers, education systems, etc around the world I would really like to see a future where people can say "I need to go to the toilet to change my pad" in public without shame.


I find people are very squeamish about reusable period pads and cups. I've been using them for many years but when I mention it to people the reaction is often something like yuck I could never do that !


----------



## Lurcherlad

bmr10 said:


> That's interesting and probably just due to a difference of vocabulary! I have never in my life referred to my period as menstruation, my time of the month, etc etc. The sexual education I received in school referred to them as periods so I've grown up saying it. I find menstruation fine alongside period but the whole "sanitary products" and "female hygiene" feels more like they're referring to body wash and shampoo than a pad or tampon. I feel like this adds to the lack of clarity around what periods actually are and what they entail. I still meet men who have little understanding around these topics and I think the whole taboo-ness of periods adds to this.
> 
> I am very open about talking about everything and anything from menstruation to bowel movements to viagra to selling sex toys. I realise not everyone is like this but as periods are very important and ignored by the government, employers, education systems, etc around the world I would really like to see a future where people can say "I need to go to the toilet to change my pad" in public without shame.


Well, I wouldn't tell people I was heading to the loo for a poo, so wouldn't need to tell them I was changing a pad either tbh.

I need the loo should suffice, surely?

I'm 61 and was never made to feel that periods were unhygienic. We were just brought up to have a bit of decorum.

The men in my life have been fully aware, including my dad who was born in 1934.

Will we soon be encouraged to sit around discussing our haemorrhoids in public too?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> Will we soon be encouraged to sit around discussing our haemorrhoids in public too?


I work in a pharmacy and a lot of customers are perfectly happy to speak about theirs without going into the consultation room so maybe!!

As I said, I understand not everyone feels the same as me but I don't think haemorrhoids, poo, periods, sex, etc etc should be something to feel the need to keep quiet about in public. I am just a strong advocate of communication because I feel that the hush-hush-ness of things like haemorrhoids is what prevents a lot of patients from reaching out for help. Obviously for some people they are okay with speaking to a doctor but don't want to tell their coworkers they have piles, which is fine and I never force or pressure anyone to speak about things like that in public. I am very conscious of how sensitive these topics can be for people but for myself, I don't personally see an issue with it. I go along with other peoples customs because it is what makes them comfortable. In my own day to day life though, I do try to be open about things to show people that these things are okay to speak about in public, if they wish.

I've grown up having Crohn's and having to speak to a LOT of people about my poo so I've lost any "decorum" I could've had!  I am used to a lot of questions about my ileostomy and how it works and I honestly find it very empowering to discuss!

I get it's not everyone's cup of tea. When I (hopefully) practice as a doctor I will still be conscious of people's preference for privacy when discussing certain things but I hope that, somehow, my own actions and openness can inspire some people  I want to practice in gastroenterology so there will certainly be the opportunity to encourage open discussion about one of the more taboo aspects of our health.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Beth78 said:


> I find people are very squeamish about reusable period pads and cups. I've been using them for many years but when I mention it to people the reaction is often something like yuck I could never do that !


My sister uses them and has found the same even with our own family!! It's especially disheartening when the judgement comes from a woman who's experienced periods herself. My sister is thankfully very bold and has no issue talking about controversial topics. She is very firm in her opinions and her decision to use them so she's luckily not affected by judgement.  Just ignore what people say, you have reasons for choosing them and that's enough! It's just blood at the end of the day


----------



## SusieRainbow

bmr10 said:


> My sister uses them and has found the same even with our own family!! It's especially disheartening when the judgement comes from a woman who's experienced periods herself. My sister is thankfully very bold and has no issue talking about controversial topics. She is very firm in her opinions and her decision to use them so she's luckily not affected by judgement.  Just ignore what people say, you have reasons for choosing them and that's enough! It's just blood at the end of the day


And approximately 1/2 the world population will experience periods.
Even as a midwife of over 30 years and being very comfortable wth conversations of the most intimate kind I would not announce my reason for visiting the toilet -who needs or wants to know? I was also brought up to be fairly dscreet about periods, as my mum said, even if I wasn't embarrassed (I was!) other people might be and they should be considered.


----------



## £54etgfb6

SusieRainbow said:


> And approximately 1/2 the world population will experience periods.
> Even as a midwife of over 30 years and being very comfortable wth conversations of the most intimate kind I would not announce my reason for visiting the toilet -who needs or wants to know? I was also brought up to be fairly dscreet about periods, as my mum said, even if I wasn't embarrassed (I was!) other people might be and they should be considered.


I did say that I don't pressure people into discussing these kinds of things in public and that I am conscious that some people prefer privacy for conversations of a sensitive nature. I don't expect anyone to act the same as me and I don't judge others for not being as open as I am. However, if someone *else* is embarrassed by *me* saying that *I* need to go to the toilet to change my pad then why is that something I should cater for? I am not harming them or forcing them to do anything. I'm merely speaking about a physiological, natural process openly. While I respect other's choices to choose their _own_ boundaries I do not expect them to choose _mine_. If it's someone I'm actively in a conversation with and they let me know then of course I will stop. If it's a stranger in a public place overhearing then they are going to be ignored.

In my view, it's similar to discussions surrounding religion or politics. Many people won't discuss either because it makes them uncomfortable. That's their choice and should be respected. That does not mean that I can't speak about it in case someone overhears and feels uncomfortable, however. As long as no damaging, hurtful comments are shared, of course.

I would not be comfortable listening to people speak about certain topics such as alcohol. In this instance, if I were part of the conversation I'd let the person know. If I overhear it and feel uncomfortable then I need to accept that people have a right to talk.


----------



## MollySmith

I think I'd be more concerned if I worked or was in any space where I had to ask to go to the loo. I suppose it happens and I'm fortunate to never had to do that.

But as one who has - when _asked_ or if someone assumes fertility treatment is a luxury (yes, really) - I'm fine with being open about the details. I think it's perhaps context and invitation or reason to say, so I get both sides here I think.

I will often check in to ask 'are you okay with this' because it's simply an empathetic way to communicate (and one never knows). We cover all sorts of stuff on a podcast on this from LGBTQIA+ to sex, intimacy, religion... the lot so one has to be a bit forward about stuff and also to learn from those who experience so it can be graphic. I never thought I'd say 'cock' in a recording but there we go . I know my parents don't listen on the basis that they'd _have words.  _

Oh, I have been using Modibodi period pants during lockdowns and they are _amazing_, and you can 'pay it forward' by buying a pair for someone else. So good for the planet and a good investment.


----------



## LittleFox

I use period undies - best invention ever!

I'm the only girl in my family and my mum parented me how she was parented - basically not to talk about things. And I get that - we all just do the best we can. I think I landed somewhere in the middle - I don't generally go around talking about bodily functions, but have no problem doing so.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> I use period undies - best invention ever!
> 
> I'm the only girl in my family and my mum parented me how she was parented - basically not to talk about things. And I get that - we all just do the best we can. I think I landed somewhere in the middle - I don't generally go around talking about bodily functions, but have no problem doing so.


Seeing as we're being open and sharing I heartily agree with you! I use them for stress incontinence and bladder urgency, fantastic!


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> Getting daft now … is that really necessary?
> 
> Saw an advert on tv the other night which was very "in your face" and imo it was just too much. There are ways of educating people, without being crass.


An ASDA spokesperson commented: '*We're proud to have made this change in our stores to better reflect shoppers' attitudes around period products*. 'These items are an essential part of the shop for so many, so this change in wording helps us move towards removing the stigma from periods and period products.

Boots renames 'feminine hygiene' aisle to 'period products' | The Independent

Boots jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## LittleFox

You got me curious about what we call it here. 

One major supermarket calls it ‘period and continence care’ which I’m good with. Another calls it ‘sanitary protection’ which I really don’t like.


----------



## LittleFox

SusieRainbow said:


> Seeing as we're being open and sharing I heartily agree with you! I use them for stress incontinence and bladder urgency, fantastic!


Yes that too. Since we're sharing, I've always had a bit of stress incontinence, but mid-2020 it got, really, really bad, which is when I discovered modibodi. Even though I have no medical basis for thinking this, I feel like that was probably when I had my stroke. And then it got better all by itself and now I'm back to 'my' normal.


----------



## MollySmith

Calvine said:


> An ASDA spokesperson commented: '*We're proud to have made this change in our stores to better reflect shoppers' attitudes around period products*. 'These items are an essential part of the shop for so many, so this change in wording helps us move towards removing the stigma from periods and period products.
> 
> Boots renames 'feminine hygiene' aisle to 'period products' | The Independent
> 
> Boots jumping on the bandwagon.


The bit about all that which really _really_ winds me up is that Boots is appalling with ethics. In 2017, the Walgreens Boots Alliance paid five executives over £1 million. The highest paid of these received in excess of $14 million, and they have subsidiaries in Bermuda, British Virgin Islands, Cayman Islands, Delaware, Hong Kong, Jersey, Luxembourg, Singapore, Switzerland, US Virgin Islands, all of which could arguably be considered to be tax-havens. Its policy on workers' rights and supply chain management is flimsy with no commitment or clear language. And Asda... it has been sold lately but under Walmart, it was all highly dubious. I can't imagine it's improved that much given that the new owners, Issa brothers and TDR Capital, have a history in migrant detention and oil drilling.

It's all very well taking that stigma away but get the rest of the structure in order too otherwise it's smoke and mirrors and misleading consumers into thinking they are 'groundbreaking'. They are not.

Ethical brands recommended by Ethical Consumer are:
Menstrual cups: Diva Cup.
Disposable tampons and pads: Totm, Kind Organic, Natracare.
Re-usable pads: Bloom & Nora

Brands to avoid are Always and Tampax, Carefree, Kotex. These are all made by large companies with poor ethical practices. They also lag behind many other companies when it comes to ethical sanitary products in particular.

Soz, I'm in rant mode. I must go and earn some money so that I may too have a tax haven (not!)


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> Yes that too. Since we're sharing, I've always had a bit of stress incontinence, but mid-2020 it got, really, really bad, which is when I discovered modibodi. Even though I have no medical basis for thinking this, I feel like that was probably when I had my stroke. And then it got better all by itself and now I'm back to 'my' normal.


That's really good!
Mine is due to having 2 big babies, fading hormones and a saggy pelvic floor.


----------



## 1507601

I have a cup! I struggle to put it in and take it out though, and recent IBS issues mean I'd need to take it out much more quickly than I can do (I mean, I know you're supposed to be able to do a poo with them in, but I really don't trust it) - so I'm still using pads for now. Brilliant things though.


----------



## Boxer123

This conversation is quite interesting I was brought up a prude ! I don’t really like talking about periods it’s hard to move away from that. Some adverts do make me cringe. I think it’s good young people are being encouraged to talk about these things so they don’t have to hide period products under their bread like me


----------



## 1507601

bmr10 said:


> I am the same with my medication because I'm forgetful. Setting a reminder on every device I have helps but even then I sometimes forget and I realise I don't have any left. A doctor or pharmacist should not chastise you for forgetting to reorder medication, that's on them. Reminding patients to order 7-10 working days in advance (the processing time for my pharmacy) is normal and acceptable but I've never chastised anyone. The reasons behind a patient failing to reorder medication in time are unknown to me and I won't presume that it's due to negligence because, often, it is not.
> 
> When you do run out of medication and realise, your pharmacy _should_ be able to do an emergency prescription for you. I don't know pharmacy laws in england but in scotland this is what we do. Typically it's a 7 day supply to tide you over til you can get another prescription. Additionally, your GP should be able to email a pharmacy an emergency prescription. I've had to do this a few times and I tend to ignore the attitude the receptionist gives me because as I said, the reasons behind me forgetting to reorder are my own and are not their business!


The thing is, I just don't notice I'm running out of tablets or think I have another pack. I set an alert on my calendar and it didn't work properly. So I tell them about how genuine of a mistake it was and I didn't just purposely leave it until last minute.

I was told about the emergency medication by my old pharmacy where we used to live. They were great. Unfortunately, I have found that my particular medications don't seem to actually be kept in stock, and the pharmacy I'm with now just don't do it at all. I asked the receptionist at the doctors to help me because I'd been out of medication for days and they just didn't do anything... A bit poor considering the medication says a side effect of stopping it suddenly is 'death'


----------



## Lurcherlad

I must have been lucky … I never felt there was a stigma attached to a natural bodily function.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> so they don't have to hide period products under their bread like me


Is this a Britishism I don't get or do you literally hid tampons under your bread? And why bread? 
I have so many questions!


----------



## MollySmith

O2.0 said:


> Is this a Britishism I don't get or do you literally hid tampons under your bread? And why bread?
> I have so many questions!


Am British and I don't know either!


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> I must have been lucky … I never felt there was a stigma attached to a natural bodily function.


I'm so over it now. I used to be but when I saw my gynae in the shop and thought OMG you've stuck a literal wand up my cervix (not a euphemism as I _know_ you know!) I thought oh well . So I have periods, I use modibodi pants because tampons apart from being mostly bad for the environment - hurt.

I also realised how stoic I was prior to being at home all the time. Now I'm here 24/7 my husband notices and bless him said 'all that agony every month' with such kindness. He didn't really know. He's currently reading 'The Men's Guide to the Menopause' as I'm still in denial. I should be better but it's a brain pain and realisation I need to come to terms with.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Is this a Britishism I don't get or do you literally hid tampons under your bread? And why bread?
> I have so many questions!


Ha ha no being literal so people don't see what I'm buying doesn't have to be bread. I told you prude upbringing.


----------



## Beth78

Lucy2020 said:


> I have a cup! I struggle to put it in and take it out though, and recent IBS issues mean I'd need to take it out much more quickly than I can do (I mean, I know you're supposed to be able to do a poo with them in, but I really don't trust it) - so I'm still using pads for now. Brilliant things though.


I think they are a wonderful invention, I've saved so much money and plastic wastage over the years, I swim with mine in and have never had any problems.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha no being literal so people don't see what I'm buying doesn't have to be bread. I told you prude upbringing.


Okay that made me laugh  
I was picturing you keeping your sanitary pads in the cupboard with the bread for some reason! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

When my son was learning to read, and also hated going to the grocery store, I used to give him the shopping list to read off so he could see how soon we would be done. 
One day he was chasing me down the isles saying "mama, this says 'tampons' what are tampons? We just have tampons and pasta left, where are the tampons?"

Like I've said many times, between the dogs and the kids, any sense of dignity I ever had is long gone


----------



## Happy Paws2

O2.0 said:


> Okay that made me laugh
> I was picturing you keeping your sanitary pads in the cupboard with the bread for some reason! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> When my son was learning to read, and also hated going to the grocery store, I used to give him the shopping list to read off so he could see how soon we would be done.
> One day he was chasing me down the isles saying "mama, this says 'tampons' what are tampons? We just have tampons and pasta left, where are the tampons?"
> 
> Like I've said many times, between the dogs and the kids, any sense of dignity I ever had is long gone


Kids don't you just love them:Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha no being literal so people don't see what I'm buying doesn't have to be bread. I told you prude upbringing.


Oh I was thinking of euphamisms!

It was a Big Moment in my marriage when I was ill and my husband had to Buy The Tampons. And hid them with beer. Bread is a more practical way to hide them.


----------



## Cully

O2.0 said:


> Is this a Britishism I don't get or do you literally hid tampons under your bread? And why bread?
> I have so many questions!


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mojo83

I used to be so shy and embarrassed (before children!) about periods and especially buying tampons. Funnily enough when I met my husband he was way more comfortable buying them for me than I was! Probably his mum and sister's influence.
I think now of course there should be less shame/embarrassment surrounding it all, especially for young girls. Even if I'm still not completely comfortable talking about it myself


----------



## £54etgfb6

Mojo83 said:


> I think now of course there should be less shame/embarrassment surrounding it all, especially for young girls. Even if I'm still not completely comfortable talking about it myself


It's really hard to break out of your own comfort zone. When I was first diagnosed with Crohn's I didn't tell any of my school friends out of fear they'd think I was gross! I overheard a girl once talking about her brother who had Crohn's and she commented on how bad his poo smelled and the entire class laughed, I felt sick even though nobody knew I had it. Over time I stopped caring about people's opinions but it has taken 10 years. If I am talking about my disease I now force myself to say I have an ileostomy. It sometimes makes me feel worried that people will judge me but I force myself because I know that it's something that needs to be talked about in public (since so many people don't know what they are) and that the more I do it, the less embarrassment I will carry with me.

It's incredibly difficult to overcome embarrassment and shame and that's why, instead of forcing people to discuss these things, I hope that marketing changes such as the wording change in Asda and Boots will encourage a *societal* change in how we view these things. Once there is a decreased societal judgement around these topics then I feel that individuals will feel less embarrassed and ashamed of needing to buy tampons. They might not be comfortable discussing the shape of their labia with their doctor, which is okay, but I don't want them to feel uncomfortable because of what *society* has taught them to believe.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lucy2020 said:


> The thing is, I just don't notice I'm running out of tablets or think I have another pack. I set an alert on my calendar and it didn't work properly. So I tell them about how genuine of a mistake it was and I didn't just purposely leave it until last minute.
> 
> I was told about the emergency medication by my old pharmacy where we used to live. They were great. Unfortunately, I have found that my particular medications don't seem to actually be kept in stock, and the pharmacy I'm with now just don't do it at all. I asked the receptionist at the doctors to help me because I'd been out of medication for days and they just didn't do anything... A bit poor considering the medication says a side effect of stopping it suddenly is 'death'


The pharmacy you're with does not supply emergency prescriptions? It's a Britain-wide NHS service so that is very odd? As I said, I'm not in England so the regulations may vary but I'd personally ask why they don't offer this service. The only ones we will not supply on an emergency supply, without a prescription signed by a doctor, are certain controlled drugs. That's because it's illegal.

Do you have the option of changing pharmacy? If your medication is a fairly common one it may be kept in stock at a larger pharmacy. If it's something uncommon then this might not work.

If your pharmacy doesn't offer emergency supplies at the authorisation of the pharmacist, then try requesting, from your GP, an emergency repeat prescription to be emailed to your pharmacy. It usually takes a few hours to arrive but you should get it that day. If your GP refuses to then I'd enquire why. Human error is not a reason to potentially harm someone's health, in my opinion. There may be further reasons behind their refusal, but I can't really say. Failing that, if it is a medication you cannot go without and you are experiencing symptoms then NHS 24 is the place to go. Ideally, you should not be forced to escalate it to that level.

Do you take this medication daily? If so, do you receive a month's supply? If your phone calendar isn't reliable, getting a physical wall calendar and writing the week you should order in advance may be useful. If you receive a month's supply each time, reordering at the same week each month should be fine.

Hopefully, any of this advice is useful. It's very stressful when you know you need to reorder medication but keep forgetting to (it's the story of my life!).


----------



## Oof

Something happened today which is in perfect timing with these posts.

I was in the shop, and a teenager approached me. He had his phone stuck to his ear. He asked me "what are ladypads?"

His mum was on the phone with him, his little sister had just started her period and he dashed out to the shop for her.

I thought it was really sweet, he didn't seem embarrassed or awkward, just confused over which ladypad :Hilarious product to buy


----------



## lorilu

Oof said:


> Something happened today which is in perfect timing with these posts.
> 
> I was in the shop, and a teenager approached me. He had his phone stuck to his ear. He asked me "what are ladypads?"
> 
> His mum was on the phone with him, his little sister had just started her period and he dashed out to the shop for her.
> 
> I thought it was really sweet, he didn't seem embarrassed or awkward, just confused over which ladypad :Hilarious product to buy


Well go on with the story! Did you help him?


----------



## Oof

lorilu said:


> Well go on with the story! Did you help him?


Oh yeah of course lol, sorry I thought that was the story haha. Yeah I said theyre usually called pantyliners and pointed out the ones that I thought might be best. I halfheartedly suggested he buy her a big bar of chocolate too thinking he wouldn't take it seriously, and he queued up with the pads and a big bar of Aero lol.

His mum did a good job


----------



## Beth78

We got given a talk and a period starter pack (different sizes of pads and some vouchers) in year 5 which prepared me for my 1st. I can't recall if the boys were in the room or if they got ushered off to the library or field.
Both my sisters had the same.


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> We got given a talk and a period starter pack (different sizes of pads and some vouchers) in year 5 which prepared me for my 1st. I can't recall if the boys were in the room or if they got ushered off to the library or field.
> Both my sisters had the same.


I remember the period talks lol. Boys and girls in separate rooms.
Never got a started pack though.

I hid my first period for as long as I could. Eventually broke down when I realised toilet roll wasn't going to work.

They should definitely make sanitary products free.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Beth78 said:


> We got given a talk and a period starter pack (different sizes of pads and some vouchers) in year 5 which prepared me for my 1st. I can't recall if the boys were in the room or if they got ushered off to the library or field.
> Both my sisters had the same.


When my daughter was in year 5 the school was clueless. One of the girls was told to take her used pad home with her as they had no disposal facilites. How hard is it to provide a bin in the toilet?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oof said:


> I remember the period talks lol. Boys and girls in separate rooms.
> Never got a started pack though.
> 
> I hid my first period for as long as I could. Eventually broke down when I realised toilet roll wasn't going to work.
> 
> They should definitely make sanitary products free.


They have.
www.gov.uk/government/publications/period-products-in-schools-and-colleges/period-product-scheme-for-schools-and-colleges-in-england


----------



## £54etgfb6

Beth78 said:


> We got given a talk and a period starter pack (different sizes of pads and some vouchers) in year 5 which prepared me for my 1st. I can't recall if the boys were in the room or if they got ushered off to the library or field.
> Both my sisters had the same.


It's disappointing that in the past sex education was segregated. I am so, so, so glad that it is not the norm anymore. My entire class was present for my sex education in P7 (12 years old) and my later one in secondary school. Lack of education about the opposite sex is so damaging. My nana said when she was in school the girls were taught separately and taught how to care for babies :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh Not a mention of what periods were at all... bloody hell


----------



## Oof

SusieRainbow said:


> They have.
> www.gov.uk/government/publications/period-products-in-schools-and-colleges/period-product-scheme-for-schools-and-colleges-in-england


I meant in general :Bag
I'm pleased it's available in schools


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oof said:


> I meant in general :Bag
> I'm pleased it's available in schools


Oh yes, sorry. THough I would like to comment that the Royal College of Midwives and Womens Institute campaigned to have VAT removed.


----------



## Beth78

I went to the toilet in our local Brewdog pub and they have a little basket of pads and tampons, I was quite impressed.


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> Oh yeah of course lol, sorry I thought that was the story haha. Yeah I said theyre usually called pantyliners and pointed out the ones that I thought might be best. I halfheartedly suggested he buy her a big bar of chocolate too thinking he wouldn't take it seriously, and he queued up with the pads and a big bar of Aero lol.
> 
> His mum did a good job


That's so incredibly sweet I hope my son grows up like that! And nice suggestion


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> That's so incredibly sweet I hope my son grows up like that! And nice suggestion


I thought he was sweet too, he was very nonchalant about everything. I've seen grown men get silly over buying things when I worked in a shop


----------



## Beth78

My freind used to say if you want to hide something from a man put an always ultra on it and it will freak him out enough he won't see it.


----------



## Siskin

I started my first period when I was 13, I had no idea what was wrong with me as I had stomach and back pains and felt sick, then blood appeared. Mum just handed me over this huge sanitary towel and a belt to fix it on to without much explanation. A few days later she gave me a booklet which explained what periods were, I didn’t know anything about them until then as she never told me anything nor did she ask if I had understood what I had read, just gave my a box of pads and told me to keep myself clean. I was still at the stage where I thought you could get pregnant if you kissed a boy
The school didn’t do anything until I was 15 when there was a segregated film shown about periods, sex (after marriage of course), getting pregnant and the birth. By that time I knew most things as it had been largely discussed a amongst the girls especially as two older girls were pregnant.
How times have changed


----------



## Beth78

Siskin said:


> I started my first period when I was 13, I had no idea what was wrong with me as I had stomach and back pains and felt sick, then blood appeared. Mum just handed me over this huge sanitary towel and a belt to fix it on to without much explanation. A few days later she gave me a booklet which explained what periods were, I didn't know anything about them until then as she never told me anything nor did she ask if I had understood what I had read, just gave my a box of pads and told me to keep myself clean. I was still at the stage where I thought you could get pregnant if you kissed a boy
> The school didn't do anything until I was 15 when there was a segregated film shown about periods, sex (after marriage of course), getting pregnant and the birth. By that time I knew most things as it had been largely discussed a amongst the girls especially as two older girls were pregnant.
> How times have changed


Must have been scary for you.


----------



## Oof

Siskin said:


> I started my first period when I was 13, I had no idea what was wrong with me as I had stomach and back pains and felt sick, then blood appeared. Mum just handed me over this huge sanitary towel and a belt to fix it on to without much explanation. A few days later she gave me a booklet which explained what periods were, I didn't know anything about them until then as she never told me anything nor did she ask if I had understood what I had read, just gave my a box of pads and told me to keep myself clean. I was still at the stage where I thought you could get pregnant if you kissed a boy
> The school didn't do anything until I was 15 when there was a segregated film shown about periods, sex (after marriage of course), getting pregnant and the birth. By that time I knew most things as it had been largely discussed a amongst the girls especially as two older girls were pregnant.
> How times have changed


That must have been a difficult time for you? And scary. 
Crazy how late sex ed was - especially since some people become parents at a younger age 

My sex ed consisted of the cringey lessons at school and my parent handing me a 'growing up' book in front of all of my friends when I was 9.

Relationship was non-existant with the adults in my house, so when I started my period I didn't want to tell them but was forced when I realised i needed products. I was still forbidden from speaking about it, and it was referred to as 'being ill'


----------



## Siskin

Beth78 said:


> Must have been scary for you.


It was. I made sure my daughter knew well beforehand and wasn't put off telling me and asking any questions


----------



## Beth78

My parents were amazing, they took us out for a Chinese when we started ours and I was never afraid to ask questions.


----------



## O2.0

bmr10 said:


> It's disappointing that in the past sex education was segregated. I am so, so, so glad that it is not the norm anymore.


There is plenty of wisdom in having separate male and female groups for sex-ed talks. 
Many parents/guardians are not comfortable talking about these things and the children don't feel comfortable asking questions. Having a small group of girls with a trusted adult is a great place for those girls to ask questions they might not be comfortable asking if there were boys in the room as well, and vice versa. 
Of course both boys and girls should be taught about both sexes, but doing it in a sex-segregated way can make those talks much more comfortable and productive.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oof said:


> I thought he was sweet too, he was very nonchalant about everything. I've seen grown men get silly over buying things when I worked in a shop


My husband was very shy when we first started our relationship, too shy to go into a chemist for condoms! Within a few months though he'd plucked up the courage and would buy my tampons at the same time without so much as a blush.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> We got given a talk and a period starter pack (different sizes of pads and some vouchers) in year 5 which prepared me for my 1st. I can't recall if the boys were in the room or if they got ushered off to the library or field.
> Both my sisters had the same.


We developed later in the 70's … I only remember that talk (just the girls) happening in High School … maybe Year 7?

I think I was 14 when my periods started.

Girls now seem to start so much younger.

Such a pain …. Literally.


----------



## catz4m8z

I honestly dont remember any sex ed classes from school. What I do remember though is my mum going into waaaay too much information about periods and sex to the point I had the attitude of a bored 40 yr old by the time I was 12!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> I honestly dont remember any sex ed classes from school. What I do remember though is my mum going into waaaay too much information about periods and sex to the point I had the attitude of a bored 40 yr old by the time I was 12!!LOL:Hilarious


I hated wearing sanitary towels so when I was around 14 my mam bought me some tampons. I hadn't a clue what to do with them!


----------



## Mojo83

catz4m8z said:


> I honestly dont remember any sex ed classes from school. What I do remember though is my mum going into waaaay too much information about periods and sex to the point I had the attitude of a bored 40 yr old by the time I was 12!!LOL:Hilarious


See my mum did that and it made me never want to talk about it again


----------



## £54etgfb6

O2.0 said:


> There is plenty of wisdom in having separate male and female groups for sex-ed talks.
> Many parents/guardians are not comfortable talking about these things and the children don't feel comfortable asking questions. Having a small group of girls with a trusted adult is a great place for those girls to ask questions they might not be comfortable asking if there were boys in the room as well, and vice versa.
> Of course both boys and girls should be taught about both sexes, but doing it in a sex-segregated way can make those talks much more comfortable and productive.


I respect your views but I don't agree. In my P7 sexual education we were allowed to ask questions anonymously. We all went into the room one at a time and could write anything we wanted and put it in a box for the teacher to answer. This occurred AFTER all of the films and videos so we had enough time to digest the material and come up with anything we wanted to know. This meant that the questions got answered in front of everyone and nobody had to raise their hand to ask what a wet dream was (which would have been horrifying). This system is much more beneficial in my opinion because in a segregated system, each group will miss out on any questions the other group asks.

Edit: Also, even in an all-girls class, at 12 I would not have felt comfortable raising my hand to ask a question. The anonymous system suited me much better.


----------



## MollySmith

My mum rung up my gran as it was considered 'family news'. :Bag

I'm more of the mind that mixed-gender is helpful in sharing responsibilities like contraception and period products. Ours - 1980s - were mixed and I remember we had a box in which we could ask questions after a film (as you @bmr10). Poor Mr Joffe, I think we wrote down the most embarrassing things as most of us had an idea of tab A into hole B, I certainly had a book given to me by my mum before the 'school' talk.


----------



## O2.0

I'll stick with the opinions of the teens I work with who in large part much prefer to have boy only and girl only spaces with trusted adults to discuss things that are sex-specific. 

I know it's not considered PC these days to have single-sex spaces, but my personal experience with kids is that they're still very much needed and appreciated. I also coach female athletes and though both boys and girls teams practice and travel together, I know the girls appreciate our time just girls and are comfortable asking me specific 'girl' stuff regarding their sport. I also carry menstrual supplies for them. I know for a fact that several of them would be mortified to ask the male coach even though he raised two daughters and would be fine, they would not. 
So yeah, it's okay to segregate sexes sometimes and it makes a big difference for a lot of kids. 

That said, my personal children are boy/girl twins and have shared a bathroom their whole lives. There's very little privacy between them and fewer secrets. Neither is squeamish about the other's body or body functions. 
Not all families are open like ours which is totally fine too.


----------



## catz4m8z

Mojo83 said:


> See my mum did that and it made me never want to talk about it again


My parents had a very lax attitude in general. They would talk about anything and just say they'd rather we didnt do something instead of banning anything. I can still remember telling them one time I stole a digger and drove it into a wall only for my father to state he had once stolen a train!!:Jawdrop
It was really difficult to rebel growing up. LOL:Hilarious



O2.0 said:


> I know it's not considered PC these days to have single-sex spaces, but my personal experience with kids is that they're still very much needed and appreciated.


TBH I think its easier to just accomodate male/female/unisex places these days. That way people can do what they want!


----------



## £54etgfb6

I didn’t have a mum so when my period started, at school, where I bled through to the seat (!! So great) I had to ask the office to phone my dad. My dad gave me a very awkward talk about periods and what to expect. It was so lovely of him but by god I felt humiliated. My dad and I don’t speak about personal issues so it was very out of character for the both of us :Bag I was 16 too so it went against my “I’m an adult and I can do things on my own!” mentality.


----------



## MollySmith

bmr10 said:


> I didn't have a mum so when my period started, at school, where I bled through to the seat (!! So great) I had to ask the office to phone my dad. My dad gave me a very awkward talk about periods and what to expect. It was so lovely of him but by god I felt humiliated. My dad and I don't speak about personal issues so it was very out of character for the both of us :Bag I was 16 too so it went against my "I'm an adult and I can do things on my own!" mentality.


My cousin was in the same situation and was really scared by it all. I'm so sorry that happened to you too.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I hated wearing sanitary towels so when I was around 14 my mam bought me some tampons. I hadn't a clue what to do with them!


I remember locking myself in the bathroom and lying on the floor for ages, summoning up the confidence to try for the first time 

My periods were always heavy and painful … I was delighted to hit menopause


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Mum just handed me over this huge sanitary towel and a belt to fix it on to without much explanation


About the same experience here too


----------



## Oof

Bought a gorgeous, much needed bookcase.

Second hand, no returns.

IT DOESN'T FIT ANYWHERE - IT'S TOO BIG!!:Banghead

considering ditching my table in order to fit it in


----------



## MollySmith

When people say that Twitter is awful. Yes it can be and like any forum it needs taming.

This is one reason why I think it's great, although sobering. I learned a lot from this. Yes it's a shaming but it was a well deserved one between Jack Monroe the bootstrap cook and the partner of an MP who didn't believe the news about nurses struggling to eat and what was wrong with living off pasta.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513546258836774918


----------



## £54etgfb6

MollySmith said:


> When people say that Twitter is awful. Yes it can be and like any forum it needs taming.
> 
> This is one reason why I think it's great, although sobering. I learned a lot from this. Yes it's a shaming but it was a well deserved one between Jack Monroe the bootstrap cook and the partner of an MP who didn't believe the news about nurses struggling to eat and what was wrong with living off pasta.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513546258836774918


Kevin is VERY bold to think that a plate of plain pasta constitutes as a meal. I thought the government were pushing the fresh fruit and veg agenda and lowering carb intake now that we know they should not make up the majority of our diet? How can people living under the line achieve this when the cheapest food is unhealthy? /: Also, food should be enjoyable for everyone regardless of income. Expecting poor people to eat plain boiled pasta, with no pleasurable sensory experience is akin to the US feeding prisoners Nutraloaf.


----------



## Boxer123

MollySmith said:


> When people say that Twitter is awful. Yes it can be and like any forum it needs taming.
> 
> This is one reason why I think it's great, although sobering. I learned a lot from this. Yes it's a shaming but it was a well deserved one between Jack Monroe the bootstrap cook and the partner of an MP who didn't believe the news about nurses struggling to eat and what was wrong with living off pasta.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513546258836774918


I'm not even shocked any more with the Tories. They are so out of touch with what is going on. Meanwhile they avoid tax, break the law and ignore the plight of their people.


----------



## Oof

Always liked Jack Monroe. At least there's one person in the food industry that lives on the same planet as the rest of us.
I don't know who the MP/partner is, but perhaps they should try living off pasta for a month or two


----------



## ForestWomble

Beth78 said:


> We got given a talk and a period starter pack (different sizes of pads and some vouchers) in year 5 which prepared me for my 1st. I can't recall if the boys were in the room or if they got ushered off to the library or field.
> Both my sisters had the same.


We had the 'period talk' in year 7 at school (11 / 12 year olds), the girls were sent off with matron to one room and the boys had their talk with the male sports teacher in a different classroom. 
I'd already started my periods in year 6, but was the only one in my year at that point, we all got a 'starter pack' which contained a couple of pads and an information booklet.


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> We had the 'period talk' in year 7 at school (11 / 12 year olds), the girls were sent off with matron to one room and the boys had their talk with the male sports teacher in a different classroom.
> I'd already started my periods in year 6, but was the only one in my year at that point, we all got a 'starter pack' which contained a couple of pads and an information booklet.


Basically the same for us. 1971 I was 10, and in the fifth grade (US) , they had both grade 5 and grade 6 together, but the sixth graders got a different packet than the 5th graders. I remember wondering what was in the 6th grade ones and why we didn't get them, and thinking ahead to next year when I would get that one. But I don't remember having it in grade 6 after all. I can still remember the little film, at least this one part where we were advised about proper hygiene. We were being warned about not taking showers too hot or too cold. One shot showed a (hand drawn) girl shivering in a shower with ice cubes coming out of the shower head and the next showed her with steam and flames coming out.

I would have disliked very much seeing all that with the boys, though I do remember being curious about what boys talked about. This was NOT sex ed, it was just "female hygiene" talk. By the time I was in high school there were notes going home asking parents' permission for sex ed classes but the only thing I remember about that session was a film on venereal disease.

I was about 9 when I learned about sex from a friend who had an older brother with playboy magazines under his bed. She liked to get them out and show them to me, I think to shock me which they did at first. I didn't actually believe it.

I had a brother (and three sisters and a mother) and one bathroom growing up but we were all very private in our bathroom doings. Aside from that I've only once lived with a man (for the 6 years I was married) and I dread the day unisex bathrooms become the norm where I live. I am not used to sharing a bathroom with anyone at all, let alone using the same one males use.


----------



## catz4m8z

On a different petty topic....
My computer keeps freezing coz its run out of memory. Ive tried to delete some stuff but honestly I have no idea what Im doing!:Shy Looks like Im going to have to hire someone to come round and clear my memory or maybe install some more.:Shifty


----------



## £54etgfb6

I'm surprised at the number of people clarifying that they only owned one toilet growing up- is more than one the norm???  I had a friend in school who had two bathrooms and I remember thinking her family must have been RICH!

I love unisex bathrooms but what I love more is single room bathrooms  Our university library has them and they are perfect. No arguments about who can use what toilet, no weirdly exposing cubicles, no people hanging out in the bathroom who can overhear you poo (why _do_ people hang out in bathrooms???).

The only issue is the students seem to have an issue with figuring out how the doors actually lock and so, in my four years at university, I've walked in on too many people to count!!

They're also great for those of us with disabilities  Changing my ileostomy bag is much, much easier in a single occupant room than in a cubicle as I have my own sink so I can wash my hands and soak the gauze I use to clean my skin  Disabled toilets exist but I wish single occupant rooms were the norm in more places.


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> Basically the same for us. 1971 I was 10, and in the fifth grade (US) , they had both grade 5 and grade 6 together, but the sixth graders got a different packet than the 5th graders. I remember wondering what was in the 6th grade ones and why we didn't get them, and thinking ahead to next year when I would get that one. But I don't remember having it in grade 6 after all. I can still remember the little film, at least this one part where we were advised about proper hygiene. We were being warned about not taking showers too hot or too cold. One shot showed a (hand drawn) girl shivering in a shower with ice cubes coming out of the shower head and the next showed her with steam and flames coming out.
> 
> I would have disliked very much seeing all that with the boys, though I do remember being curious about what boys talked about. This was NOT sex ed, it was just "female hygiene" talk. By the time I was in high school there were notes going home asking parents' permission for sex ed classes but the only thing I remember about that session was a film on venereal disease.
> 
> I was about 9 when I learned about sex from a friend who had an older brother with playboy magazines under his bed. She liked to get them out and show them to me, I think to shock me which they did at first. I didn't actually believe it. After I got the gist I remember shocking her once saying about one picture "that picture makes me want to do it". It was a picture of a woman humping a pillow in a field actually lol
> 
> Funny the things you remember. She moved away that year, but I tore that picture out. I came across it once when I was in my twenties going through some old boxes, and I probably still have it somewhere.
> 
> I had a brother (and three sisters and a mother) and one bathroom growing up but we were all very private in our bathroom doings. Aside from that I've only once lived with a man (for the 6 years I was married) and I dread the day unisex bathrooms become the norm where I live. I am not used to sharing a bathroom with anyone at all, let alone using the same one males use.


That film is nothing like we were shown :Wideyed, for us it was just some boring thing about these are periods and this is what happens style thing.
We never had sex ed.


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> On a different petty topic....
> My computer keeps freezing coz its run out of memory. Ive tried to delete some stuff but honestly I have no idea what Im doing!:Shy Looks like Im going to have to hire someone to come round and clear my memory or maybe install some more.:Shifty


What sort of computer is it? If it's a Mac then I can highly recommend Clean My Mac as a great way to clear up hidden junk that will use up memory. I _think_ I might have an offer code, I'll have a look.

I've never used Windows so I can't help on that.


----------



## catz4m8z

MollySmith said:


> I've never used Windows so I can't help on that.


Unfortunately it is Windows!
Very frustrating it is too. Ive cleaned out and uninstalled as much as I can find but its still telling me Ive used 237GB of memory when I can only account for 22! I may have to hire someone to come round and sort it (I did that when I wanted to connect a second monitor and couldnt figure it out!:Shy).

I really hate technology sometimes. Last night the systems went down at work all night, meaning we had no access to any patient information which is super worrying, and just now Ive spent half an hour trying to book a vets appt but their phone line is broken after they changed their systems over at the weekend!:Banghead
Technology is just kicking my a** at the moment!:Shifty


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> Unfortunately it is Windows!
> Very frustrating it is too. Ive cleaned out and uninstalled as much as I can find but its still telling me Ive used 237GB of memory when I can only account for 22! I may have to hire someone to come round and sort it (I did that when I wanted to connect a second monitor and couldnt figure it out!:Shy).
> 
> I really hate technology sometimes. Last night the systems went down at work all night, meaning we had no access to any patient information which is super worrying, and just now Ive spent half an hour trying to book a vets appt but their phone line is broken after they changed their systems over at the weekend!:Banghead
> Technology is just kicking my a** at the moment!:Shifty


I am sorry, I feel that pain. Connecting a second monitor isn't easy. I've just got a second hand one to attach to a laptop for my business and I confess I'm putting the swap off!

My OH hates tech (can strip down a motorbike and rebuild it!) so most stuff like that falls to me which is fine when it's a Mac but stuff like the telly, he has to do as my brain can only do so much.

Maybe get someone to look but also show you too so you know how to solve it in the future?


----------



## £54etgfb6

catz4m8z said:


> Unfortunately it is Windows!
> Very frustrating it is too. Ive cleaned out and uninstalled as much as I can find but its still telling me Ive used 237GB of memory when I can only account for 22! I may have to hire someone to come round and sort it (I did that when I wanted to connect a second monitor and couldnt figure it out!:Shy).
> 
> I really hate technology sometimes. Last night the systems went down at work all night, meaning we had no access to any patient information which is super worrying, and just now Ive spent half an hour trying to book a vets appt but their phone line is broken after they changed their systems over at the weekend!:Banghead
> Technology is just kicking my a** at the moment!:Shifty


Can you see a diagram/overview of what is taking up the memory?? These error messages can be caused by viruses, so bear that in mind especially if this is a sudden issue.

Here is what I see on a mac. There may be a version of this on windows systems if you have a play around in the settings.
















If your main issue is the operating system (like windows 10, etc) and system storage/system data that you apparently cannot clear then there are options online (or in-person) to deal with these. 237 GB is a huge amount unless you've owned your laptop for years and years. Remember that each time something is deleted from your laptop, remanents remain and are what make up the "system data" that can be seen here, so owning a laptop for a long time will cause an accumulation of these remanents that won't be obvious as you cannot physically "see" them in your downloads, documents, photos, etc etc. They are hidden files essentially. This is where software such as the one MollySmith mentioned is useful. There are versions of this for windows laptops but I am not the most proficient with technology!!! :Sorry


----------



## catz4m8z

bmr10 said:


> There are versions of this for windows laptops but I am not the most proficient with technology!!! :Sorry


yeah, Ive Googled enough to realiese thats probably the problem. Apparently alot of games companies and Microsoft apps hide chunks of memory when you download stuff. I think I need a professional 'computer nerd' to help me out TBH, both with removing stuff and setting up something to stop it happening again.
Last guy I got in was very nice and helpful so that might be my best option.


----------



## LinznMilly

Automated phone services.

Can't remember the last time I rang a company - and someone actually answered without me going on hold. :Meh


----------



## 1507601

bmr10 said:


> It's disappointing that in the past sex education was segregated. I am so, so, so glad that it is not the norm anymore. My entire class was present for my sex education in P7 (12 years old) and my later one in secondary school. Lack of education about the opposite sex is so damaging. My nana said when she was in school the girls were taught separately and taught how to care for babies :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh Not a mention of what periods were at all... bloody hell


My husband's grandmother's only education was her mother telling her that periods were the 'sin' leaving her body.


----------



## Sandysmum

When people kiss on TV do they really have to make so much noise!!! All that slurping , it's so off putting. And do they have to look as if they're trying to eat each others faces off? It really can get a bit cringy at times.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Back in the early 60s we had one twenty minute talk about periods…

……and a lesson about frogs mating.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Sandysmum said:


> When people kiss on TV do they really have to make so much noise!!! All that slurping , it's so off putting. And do they have to look as if they're trying to eat each others faces off? It really can get a bit cringy at times.


I honestly thought that it was only me..
Even the tiniest peck on screen results in a slurp noise.

And proper face-off snogging is so noisy. Nobody in real life makes that much racket (do they??) .


----------



## SbanR

Facial hair!!!
They either look scruffy and unkempt or pathetic and ridiculous.
Saw an example of the latter on the news this morning; sadly for the guy it didn't make him look like an elder statesman


----------



## Siskin

Linda Weasel said:


> I honestly thought that it was only me..
> Even the tiniest peck on screen results in a slurp noise.
> 
> And proper face-off snogging is so noisy. Nobody in real life makes that much racket (do they??) .


It's even worse on the radio


----------



## MollySmith

Sandysmum said:


> When people kiss on TV do they really have to make so much noise!!! All that slurping , it's so off putting. And do they have to look as if they're trying to eat each others faces off? It really can get a bit cringy at times.


The only time I hear that sort of sound is when Molly licks her bottom. Maybe they record dogs licking bottoms and add it to the soundtrack? Ewwwwww :Wtf


----------



## Linda Weasel

Siskin said:


> It's even worse on the radio


I guess on radio there has to be something, otherwise it would just be silence.

You don't need sound effects when you're actually watching it though.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lucy2020 said:


> My husband's grandmother's only education was her mother telling her that periods were the 'sin' leaving her body.


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop I'm going to tell my doctor my irregular/absent periods are not due to a disorder but purely due to me being a perfect human being who has committed zero sins


----------



## Boxer123

Today I went out in running leggings I’ve worn for years got home realised they are completely see through.


----------



## picaresque

MollySmith said:


> When people say that Twitter is awful. Yes it can be and like any forum it needs taming.
> 
> This is one reason why I think it's great, although sobering. I learned a lot from this. Yes it's a shaming but it was a well deserved one between Jack Monroe the bootstrap cook and the partner of an MP who didn't believe the news about nurses struggling to eat and what was wrong with living off pasta.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513546258836774918


Jack Monroe is a massive con artist tbh, check her tattle threads!

She was poor for about five minutes if that and her story is heavily embellished. She's the acceptable face of poverty for the chattering classes though and darling of the twitterati. Most people who have real experience of this stuff saw through her long ago, her tales just don't add up.


----------



## MollySmith

deleted


----------



## MollySmith

picaresque said:


> Jack Monroe is a massive con artist tbh, check her tattle threads!
> 
> She was poor for about five minutes if that and her story is heavily embellished. She's the acceptable face of poverty for the chattering classes though and darling of the twitterati. Most people who have real experience of this stuff saw through her long ago, her tales just don't add up.


The thread was created by the partner of a Tory MP who was scoffing about the cost of living and effectively suggesting 'let nurses eat pasta'. Regardless of what one might assume of Jack Monroe's background, tacking on such a post isn't easy but they did and very well. Someone has to and if that's the acceptable face of Twitter then so be it as it allowed others to respond and provide an informative lesson in the cost of living and escalate the thread. I would have missed that nurses were in this awful position had it not been trending.

That's my point - not an opinion on Monroe but that when tamed well, Twitter can be useful in drawing attention to stories otherwise missed. That clearly got lost in how I worded my OP on here.


----------



## O2.0

MollySmith said:


> Regardless of what one might assume of Jack Monroe's background, tacking on such a post isn't easy but they did and very well. Someone has to and if that's the acceptable face of Twitter then so be it as it allowed others to respond and provide an informative lesson in the cost of living and escalate the thread. I would have missed that nurses were in this awful position had it not been trending.


None of this makes sense to me :Arghh
I don't know who Jack Monroe is, and I'm no more enlightened after reading the twitter link. 
I don't know who "they" is, what they did well or why. I don't understand what the "acceptable face of Twitter" means or how it applies here, and I'm kind of intrigued with the notion that you would not have known about something had it not been trending on Twitter.

And I really don't understand what's wrong with pasta. I'm part Italian, pasta is life. Please no pasta bashing, or are we bashing Italians? None of that either please!

*wanders off eating a bowl of pasta*


----------



## picaresque

Interested to know what the deleted post said now lol but never mind. 

I suppose the issue I and many others have is Monroe being the default social media/tv/radio mouthpiece and rentagob on all poverty related issues in the UK when she is a liar who doesn’t know what she’s talking about. It actually solves nothing, just makes affluent Guardian readers wring their hands and buy her dubious ‘charity’ merch in a misguided attempt to help (I’d look into that if you weren’t aware of it already).


----------



## £54etgfb6

O2.0 said:


> And I really don't understand what's wrong with pasta. I'm part Italian, pasta is life. Please no pasta bashing, or are we bashing Italians? None of that either please!


There's nothing wrong with pasta. For many of us though, there _is_ something wrong with someone who has never lived through poverty implying that a bag of pasta on it's own can feed a family for one night. Saying to someone who is living in food poverty that it could be solved if they shopped or cooked properly, and then admitting you don't know how they *actually* spend their salary is riding the highest horse that's ever existed. 
Also, "they" is Jack, they prefer they/them pronouns (if I remember correctly).

I don't personally like Jack Monroe but that does not discount the fact that they were right in calling out the original poster of the tweet. Whether they are virtue signalling to an impoverished, neglected part of society or not, the reality is the original tweet was incredibly ignorant, which was probably the reason it was shared on this thread as rich people pretending to know what poverty is annoying (but not petty imo).

I think Jack's lies and manipulation (as I see it) should be discussed, but not at the expense of what is a wider, more damaging issue (MPs and their families not caring about those in poverty).


----------



## Siskin

O2.0 said:


> None of this makes sense to me :Arghh
> I don't know who Jack Monroe is, and I'm no more enlightened after reading the twitter link.
> I don't know who "they" is, what they did well or why. I don't understand what the "acceptable face of Twitter" means or how it applies here, and I'm kind of intrigued with the notion that you would not have known about something had it not been trending on Twitter.
> 
> And I really don't understand what's wrong with pasta. I'm part Italian, pasta is life. Please no pasta bashing, or are we bashing Italians? None of that either please!
> 
> *wanders off eating a bowl of pasta*


Oh dear, I really don't like pasta it seems all rubbery to me. Do like the sauces though so have them with rice


----------



## MollySmith

picaresque said:


> Interested to know what the deleted post said now lol but never mind.
> 
> I suppose the issue I and many others have is Monroe being the default social media/tv/radio mouthpiece and rentagob on all poverty related issues in the UK when she is a liar who doesn't know what she's talking about. It actually solves nothing, just makes affluent Guardian readers wring their hands and buy her dubious 'charity' merch in a misguided attempt to help (I'd look into that if you weren't aware of it already).


It wasn't anything :Blackalien! I wrote it, then updated and then thought start again as I got my words in a :Wideyed

I will, honest. And actually that is helpful and indirectly I've learned via mentioning Twitter. Thanks, I will when I get a second as it's good to know all sides.


----------



## MollySmith

An apology :Angelic to pasta.

**
Dear Pasta,

I can't eat you as you are made from wheat and your pea based cousin is awful, like I imagine wet shoe leather would taste but you're okay.

My sincere apologies.

My Stomach

**

It's NOTHING TO DO WITH JACK MONROE (but thank you for the context @picaresque)

IT'S NOTHING TO DO WITH PASTA. :Bear But everything to do with cost of living and how people with money to burn view it. I wasn't not aware of it (I volunteer at a food bank) but the assumption that it's okay to only eat pasta (which has risen in price by something like 246% - that's not fact checked) - and literally afford nothing else was sobering.

_But sometimes Twitter is pants and it's pretty much owned by Elon Musk so it could get really really pants. _


----------



## Pawscrossed

MollySmith said:


> An apology :Angelic to pasta.
> 
> **
> Dear Pasta,
> 
> I can't eat you as you are made from wheat and your pea based cousin is awful, like I imagine wet shoe leather would taste but you're okay.
> 
> My sincere apologies.
> 
> My Stomach
> 
> **
> 
> It's NOTHING TO DO WITH JACK MONROE (but thank you for the context @picaresque)
> 
> IT'S NOTHING TO DO WITH PASTA. :Bear But everything to do with cost of living and how managing and taming social media means it can be informative. As well as reading a thread not about pasta, I've found out about Ukrainan artist and put one in touch with a client of mine; read a story about Guardian angel carers for donkeys and through handmade hour (a Twitter chat) bought a present for a friend that I would have bought on Etsy but was able to do so direct thus earning the maker more £.
> 
> _But sometimes Twitter is pants and it's pretty much owned by Elon Musk so it could get really really pants. _


So it wasn't about the pasta then.....  igeon :Muted


----------



## Pawscrossed

I'm meh about pasta, made well it's okay but nothing that amazes me and I've lived in Italy. I think it was simply too much pasta and pizza.

I've just had a takeaway from my local curry house - why sultanas in my Aloo Gobi? It was like a throwback to Vesta curries.


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> That film is nothing like we were shown :Wideyed, for us it was just some boring thing about these are periods and this is what happens style thing.
> We never had sex ed.


Well the "sex ed" didn't come until we were 14 or 15. And the only part I remember was the venereal disease film but there may have been more to it than that. I probably wasn't paying attention. The period education came when we were 10. I did pay attention to that.


----------



## lorilu

We were poor growing up. Food pantry bags every week (mostly cans with no labels, and gross stuff like lima beans and sauerkraut in them), powdered milk, and salvation army bags of clothes. Food stamps. 

I remember a time when really the only fresh food we ate was potatoes. Not pasta. Potatoes. Potatoes and salt and margarine. And those awful cans of mystery vegetables. I don't actually remember knowing we were poor though, until I was a teenager and working, and things were a little better at home. 

One time in 5th grade a mean girl told me I looked like I just stepped out of salvation army box. I probably had. Years later I was telling a friend about that and he said he remembered it! I said what did you think when she said it? He said "well I knew you were poor so I wasn't surprised, she was always mean to everyone who didn't have money". That comment stunned me, because until then (I was probably 16 when I had the conversation with my friend) I hadn't even realized we were poor when I was little. It gave me a lot to think about. By then I had been working summers and after school for 2 years.


----------



## O2.0

I went through a spell of trying to stretch $130 for a month to pay electricity and food. We ate a lot of ramen noodles - if you add more water than it calls for you can stay fuller longer. We ate a lot of pasta with cheap margarine and salt, and we ate a lot of beans. Stuff that helped me feel full even though it wasn't really enough food. I remember finally having enough money to buy a small block of cheese and how good that felt. I'm still catch myself being miserly about food shopping even though we can easily afford to buy whatever food we want now. 

And I still eat a lot of pasta but I'll be fine if I never eat another bowl of ramen noodles again, I don't hate them, but I'll always have that association in my brain of knowing I was tricking myself in to feeling full. 

I knew it wasn't about the pasta  I was trying to be funny. Because well, it IS funny


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> I went through a spell of trying to stretch $130 for a month to pay electricity and food. We ate a lot of ramen noodles - if you add more water than it calls for you can stay fuller longer. We ate a lot of pasta with cheap margarine and salt, and we ate a lot of beans. Stuff that helped me feel full even though it wasn't really enough food. I remember finally having enough money to buy a small block of cheese and how good that felt. I'm still catch myself being miserly about food shopping even though we can easily afford to buy whatever food we want now.
> 
> And I still eat a lot of pasta but I'll be fine if I never eat another bowl of ramen noodles again, I don't hate them, but I'll always have that association in my brain of knowing I was tricking myself in to feeling full.
> 
> I knew it wasn't about the pasta  I was trying to be funny. Because well, it IS funny


We used to eat pasta with cheap margarine & marmite, if we were really extravagant then a tiny bit of grated cheese on top! 

Great posts @picaresque, it has irritated me me for ages that she is held up as the poster woman for poverty, simply because she is more media 'friendly'


----------



## Siskin

We weren’t poor as such, mum was able to buy enough food for the week and make a treat of a cake for pudding or have a tin of peaches with evap milk, but one thing I do remember is that there was no leftovers, no odds and ends to have a nibble on between meals. Every scrap of food that came into the house was used, nothing ever thrown away. It’s how I have been, just cannot bare to throw food away because I haven’t managed what I’ve bought properly and over catered. It horrifies me whenever they say that everyone throws away what seems to be piles of food every day because someone is throwing my share away


----------



## catz4m8z

MollySmith said:


> The thread was created by the partner of a Tory MP who was scoffing about the cost of living and effectively suggesting 'let nurses eat pasta' I would have missed that nurses were in this awful position had it not been trending.


There was a nurse in the DM the other day, I wonder if thats who they meant? The comment section got me really annoyed though. Poor woman already explained she couldnt work full time as child care costs was more then she would earn and people were still calling her lazy and telling her to work more hours!
oh, or telling her she should be working and not dancing on Tiktok....because a couple of nurses did that one time and now apparently we are all now twerking on social media rather then doing our jobs!:Banghead



lorilu said:


> I remember a time when really the only fresh food we ate was potatoes. Not pasta. Potatoes. Potatoes and salt and margarine.


My tea the other night was 2 baked potatoes with salt and marg! Potatoes are the best, wether you are poor or rich. I will happily eat a plate of chips or a big bowl of mashed potato and not feel hard done by....a bowl of pasta with nothing on it is abit sad though.

But rich people should really keep their mouths shut about the cost of living crisis, especially if they are clearly tone deaf and too stupid to have an opinion.


----------



## picaresque

bmr10 said:


> Also, "they" is Jack, they prefer they/them pronouns (if I remember correctly).


Her identity changes like the wind, as does her accent, which is part of the reason I can't take her seriously. Trans, then not trans, then trans again (?), middle class fallen on hard times, then solidly working class, single mother, disabled, autistic, recovering alcoholic (another thing that I take with a huge pinch of salt as the stories which are hugely stereotyped and offensive again don't add up but hey it got her a lot more press and victimhood status is good currency now). She's cycled through pretty much every marginalised identity by now. It's all online.



bmr10 said:


> I don't personally like Jack Monroe but that does not discount the fact that they were right in calling out the original poster of the tweet. Whether they are virtue signalling to an impoverished, neglected part of society or not, the reality is the original tweet was incredibly ignorant, which was probably the reason it was shared on this thread as *rich people pretending to know what poverty is annoying (but not petty imo).
> *


*
*
Well that's kind of my point.



bmr10 said:


> I think Jack's lies and manipulation (as I see it) should be discussed, but not at the expense of what is a wider, more damaging issue (MPs and their families not caring about those in poverty).


Yeah obviously I don't disagree although I don't think raising the issue of social media charlatans is undermining the issue at all. The undermining comes from Monroe and those like her who lie and profit from the misery of other people, and everyone who uncritically eats it up because it makes them feel virtuous.


----------



## Cleo38

Siskin said:


> We weren't poor as such, mum was able to buy enough food for the week and make a treat of a cake for pudding or have a tin of peaches with evap milk, but one thing I do remember is that there was no leftovers, no odds and ends to have a nibble on between meals. Every scrap of food that came into the house was used, nothing ever thrown away. It's how I have been, just cannot bare to throw food away because I haven't managed what I've bought properly and over catered. It horrifies me whenever they say that everyone throws away what seems to be piles of food every day because someone is throwing my share away


Same here. In some ways we weren't poor as we always had dinner & pudding but like you, no snacks or helping ourselves to anything. But then we were also the last to get a video player (we all used to go round to neighbours who did have one, take a chair & watch a film), we only went on a couple of holidays & didn't have a car. Most people we knew were the same then so I suppose we all struggled. Maybe people now have so much more stuff which we didn't.

I am the same with food. I rarely throw anything away as I hate waste, am very greedy & any scraps go to the dogs or the chickens


----------



## Deguslave

I grew up poor, my grandmother used to 'accidentally' overcook for herself so she could bring a pan of stew to us so we wouldn't go hungry - she knew we wouldn't accept it another way. Hand me down clothes were the norm, same with shoes.

She taught me to cook with the bare minimum as she used to be in service and then went through the rationing that accompanied both world wars, and she taught me to make do and mend. I still make a lot of my own clothes and repair where possible. Fabric scraps go into making patchwork so very little is wasted.

It annoys the hell out of me when people insist they are living in poverty when they are not. I've fallen out with people who claim poverty then calmly announce that they have over £100,000 in premium bonds or other savings, but they can't access it because that's for the future. THAT IS NOT POVERTY! If you have that amount of cash or savings you can access (premium bonds can be drawn out at anytime with no penalty) then your income may be limited, but you are far poverty.

I'm not on twitter, I don't have live TV, or buy newspapers so my news comes from the news websites, I have heard of Jack Monroe, but only as a name. And I love pasta! Its keeps for ages, and can be used to bulk up meals nicely.


----------



## Cleo38

A petty thing that annoys the hell out of me is adverts on Facebook. Especially now I am getting ones for older people like walking frames ... WTF, I am only 51!!!


----------



## Deguslave

Cleo38 said:


> A petty thing that annoys the hell out of me is adverts on Facebook. Especially now I am getting ones for older people like walking frames ... WTF, I am only 51!!!


I'm 56, I keep getting funeral plan info through my letterbox.


----------



## Siskin

Cleo38 said:


> A petty thing that annoys the hell out of me is adverts on Facebook. Especially now I am getting ones for older people like walking frames ... WTF, I am only 51!!!


I've skipped walking frames it seems and gone straight to wheelchairs:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> I've skipped walking frames it seems and gone straight to wheelchairs:Hilarious


Could be worse … could be funeral plans!


----------



## Jobeth

catz4m8z said:


> There was a nurse in the DM the other day, I wonder if thats who they meant? The comment section got me really annoyed though. Poor woman already explained she couldnt work full time as child care costs was more then she would earn and people were still calling her lazy and telling her to work more hours!
> oh, or telling her she should be working and not dancing on Tiktok....because a couple of nurses did that one time and now apparently we are all now twerking on social media rather then doing our jobs!:Banghead


My sister and her husband worked opposite shifts to avoid that issue which would be impossible in her situation. They were really lucky that I looked after their children during holidays. One Christmas they both had to stay at my house as they were working.


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> I'm 56, I keep getting funeral plan info through my letterbox.





Lurcherlad said:


> Could be worse … could be funeral plans!


Best to pay for your funeral now. Price will only go up later!!


----------



## Deguslave

@SbanR I work on the theory that they've never left anyone above ground yet, lol.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cleo38 said:


> I am the same with food. I rarely throw anything away as I hate waste, am very greedy & any scraps go to the dogs or the chickens


Myself and a friend at work managed to shock each other tuesday night over our different views on throwing away food.
He shocked me when he said he threw away everything the minute it hit the BB/sellby date, including a jar of coffee!:Nailbiting I shocked him when I said I never bother with dates and will happily eat a can of food that is a couple of years out of date!
I mean alot of dried stuff doesnt usually go off as much as lose its flavour, anything with tons of sugar or salt will keep ages, tins last for yonks as long as they arent dented or blown and you can cut the bad bits off alot of fresh produce and eat the rest. You just have to use your eyeballs and nose to see if something is still edible.
Always bugs me when Im walking the dogs and see that somebody has thrown out food that looks better then what I have in my cupboards...
wasteful!:Shifty


----------



## Cleo38

catz4m8z said:


> Myself and a friend at work managed to shock each other tuesday night over our different views on throwing away food.
> He shocked me when he said he threw away everything the minute it hit the BB/sellby date, including a jar of coffee!:Nailbiting I shocked him when I said I never bother with dates and will happily eat a can of food that is a couple of years out of date!
> I mean alot of dried stuff doesnt usually go off as much as lose its flavour, anything with tons of sugar or salt will keep ages, tins last for yonks as long as they arent dented or blown and you can cut the bad bits off alot of fresh produce and eat the rest. You just have to use your eyeballs and nose to see if something is still edible.
> Always bugs me when Im walking the dogs and see that somebody has thrown out food that looks better then what I have in my cupboards...
> wasteful!:Shifty


I don't understand people who do this, it must cost them a bloody fortune! I never look at dates either; if it looks ok, smells ok then it's ok IMO


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> Myself and a friend at work managed to shock each other tuesday night over our different views on throwing away food.
> He shocked me when he said he threw away everything the minute it hit the BB/sellby date, including a jar of coffee!:Nailbiting I shocked him when I said I never bother with dates and will happily eat a can of food that is a couple of years out of date!
> I mean alot of dried stuff doesnt usually go off as much as lose its flavour, anything with tons of sugar or salt will keep ages, tins last for yonks as long as they arent dented or blown and you can cut the bad bits off alot of fresh produce and eat the rest. You just have to use your eyeballs and nose to see if something is still edible.
> Always bugs me when Im walking the dogs and see that somebody has thrown out food that looks better then what I have in my cupboards...
> wasteful!:Shifty


I often eat food that's out of date. I've even eaten cheese that's 1+ years past it's date


----------



## Lurcherlad

SbanR said:


> Best to pay for your funeral now. Price will only go up later!!


I won't be around to pay for it 

I'm not keen on pre pay plans … one of those companies has just gone bust, leaving lots of people out of pocket. Better to have the money in a savings account with the bank… at least they are protected up to £85,000.

Tbh I intend to have Direct Cremation which is the cheapest option … or chuck me on the compost heap


----------



## Arny

Lurcherlad said:


> I won't be around to pay for it
> 
> I'm not keen on pre pay plans … one of those companies has just gone bust, leaving lots of people out of pocket. Better to have the money in a savings account with the bank… at least they are protected up to £85,000.
> 
> Tbh I intend to have Direct Cremation which is the cheapest option … or chuck me on the compost heap


With my grandpa we did rent-a-coffin, I hadn't realised you could do that.


----------



## Happy Paws2

SbanR said:


> Best to pay for your funeral now. Price will only go up later!!


That's what we have done with Pure Cremations, there is only the 2 of us having a funeral with all the trims is a waste a money.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's what we have done with Pure Cremations, there is only the 2 of us having a funeral with all the trims is a waste a money.


I imagine I wont be found for quite some time after I kick the bucket.... you'll probably have to scoop me up into a bin bag!LOL:Hilarious

Seriously though I wont be leaving anybody behind so I dont care what happens!


----------



## lorilu

Posts without punctuation! My gosh it drives me crazy. I can't understand why anyone answers posts like that. It's just laziness.


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> I imagine I wont be found for quite some time after I kick the bucket.... you'll probably have to scoop me up into a bin bag!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Seriously though I wont be leaving anybody behind so I dont care what happens!


Yeah me too, I was going to say a bin bag for me but that would be plastic pollution. Maybe a funeral via red kites their numbers are very high here, just chuck a fillet of chicken in the air and they are circling.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> *Posts without punctuation! *My gosh it drives me crazy. I can't understand why anyone answers posts like that. *It's just laziness.*


Don't get me started on that, I have enough problems trying to reading some posts as it is.


----------



## Jaf

At the moment there's no funeral director near here, Spain, that will do a basic casket. My neighbour had the cheapest cremation, no service and no flowers, still cost 3,500e. They don't do black suits and black hearses here, but they do masses of flowers. 

I rather like the picnic for the day of the dead. But not being Catholic, or spanish, I've never joined in. They probably wouldn't mind.


----------



## MollySmith

bmr10 said:


> There's nothing wrong with pasta. For many of us though, there _is_ something wrong with someone who has never lived through poverty implying that a bag of pasta on it's own can feed a family for one night. Saying to someone who is living in food poverty that it could be solved if they shopped or cooked properly, and then admitting you don't know how they *actually* spend their salary is riding the highest horse that's ever existed.
> Also, "they" is Jack, they prefer they/them pronouns (if I remember correctly).
> 
> I don't personally like Jack Monroe but that does not discount the fact that they were right in calling out the original poster of the tweet. Whether they are virtue signalling to an impoverished, neglected part of society or not, the reality is the original tweet was incredibly ignorant, which was probably the reason it was shared on this thread as rich people pretending to know what poverty is annoying (but not petty imo).
> 
> I think Jack's lies and manipulation (as I see it) should be discussed, but not at the expense of what is a wider, more damaging issue (MPs and their families not caring about those in poverty).


Thank you for saying so better than I did. All this I agree with.

I'm shuffling on from this but wanted to acknowledge your eloquent way with words. Ta


----------



## lorilu

Beth78 said:


> Yeah me too, I was going to say a bin bag for me but that would be plastic pollution. Maybe a funeral via red kites their numbers are very high here, just chuck a fillet of chicken in the air and they are circling.


I already have my burial site. When my sister died and we purchased a plot for her, it's a two seater (cremation plot). I love that! I do need to make a pre-paid cremation arrangement though, and it's on the list, though not high up right at the moment. I don't intend to have a funeral, just a graveside service like we did for my sister. If anything at all.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sat outside in a cafe courtyard yesterday, the walls had been decorated with trellis and faux foliage with faux flowers dotted about.

It did look cheery, but the poor bees were wasting their precious energy flitting from flower to flower only to be disappointed there was no nectar


----------



## Kaily

Arny said:


> With my grandpa we did rent-a-coffin, I hadn't realised you could do that.


I had never heard of this. Having now read up on it it sounds like a great idea, financially and environmentally.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jaf said:


> . They don't do black suits and black hearses here, but they do masses of flowers.


That's the same as what we sign up to, we aren't religious so we don't need a service and as I said it's just the two of us, so who's ever let can say good bye in our own way.


----------



## Cleo38

catz4m8z said:


> I imagine I wont be found for quite some time after I kick the bucket.... you'll probably have to scoop me up into a bin bag!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Seriously though I wont be leaving anybody behind so I dont care what happens!


Hahaha, I think my dogs would eat me if breakfast was late 

I have donated my body to research & relevant organs will be donated so no funeral as such at all. And same as @Happy Paws2 we are not religious so my relatives can have a memorial (or whatever) if they choose to.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> I won't be around to pay for it
> 
> I'm not keen on pre pay plans … one of those companies has just gone bust, leaving lots of people out of pocket. Better to have the money in a savings account with the bank… at least they are protected up to £85,000.
> 
> Tbh I intend to have Direct Cremation which is the cheapest option … or chuck me on the compost heap


My son tells me he's going to make me into meat pies


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> My son tells me he's going to make me into meat pies


I'd be mostly fa and gristle! :Yuck


----------



## lorilu

Kaily said:


> I had never heard of this. Having now read up on it it sounds like a great idea, financially and environmentally.


That's what we did for our mother too. She was being cremated, but there was going to be a viewing (formerly known as a wake) and a mass, so we had to have a coffin. So much lest wasteful.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> My son tells me he's going to make me into meat pies


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Sat outside in a cafe courtyard yesterday, the walls had been decorated with trellis and* faux foliage with faux flowers *dotted about.
> 
> It did look cheery, but the poor bees were wasting their precious energy flitting from flower to flower only to be disappointed there was no nectar


I hate those things,


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> I hate those things,


I don't mind them indoors, away from wildlife but outside no.


----------



## Magyarmum

I still cant get over what happened yesterday. I'd just turned left onto a narrow road that leads to the car park. There was a stationary queue of cars in the opposite direction all waiting to turn right. To my horror I see a car heading straight towards me .... on my side of the road????? God only knows what he was thinking because he didn't slow down but just squeezed between my car and the waiting cars. Luckily he only caught my wing mirror. I've no idea whether he damaged any of the other cars I didn't stop to find out.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Scary @Magyarmum 

Some selfish idiots on the roads


----------



## Oof

Cashiers with dirty nails :Vomit


----------



## Arny

Kaily said:


> I had never heard of this. Having now read up on it it sounds like a great idea, financially and environmentally.


Yeah it made sense since he was being cremated so it was just for the funeral.


Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, I think my dogs would eat me if breakfast was late
> 
> I have donated my body to research & relevant organs will be donated so no funeral as such at all. And same as @Happy Paws2 we are not religious so my relatives can have a memorial (or whatever) if they choose to.


That's what my grandpa wanted but couldn't in the end.
The place he'd organised with was full due to covid and others local where either full or wouldn't because its not where he'd organised with.
We did find a countrywide one who would have had him but when they contacted the morgue for further info it turned out he had curvature of the spine and no one accepts that due to the space issue with storing.


----------



## Oof

Trying to study and next door's kid is out repeatedly bouncing a ball off the pavement. Really irritating, but it's more of a 'me' problem.


----------



## lorilu

Magyarmum said:


> I still cant get over what happened yesterday. I'd just turned left onto a narrow road that leads to the car park. There was a stationary queue of cars in the opposite direction all waiting to turn right. To my horror I see a car heading straight towards me .... on my side of the road????? God only knows what he was thinking because he didn't slow down but just squeezed between my car and the waiting cars. Luckily he only caught my wing mirror. I've no idea whether he damaged any of the other cars I didn't stop to find out.


There's always one. And when one does it, the copy cats some after. Glad you are safe. I like it in winter when they do that and end up in a snow bank or ditch.


----------



## lorilu

Oof said:


> Trying to study and next door's kid is out repeatedly bouncing a ball off the pavement. Really irritating, but it's more of a 'me' problem.


Oh no, I would hate that. In my old apartment where I lived for 22 years, I was so afraid the neighbors across the street would put up a basketball hoop for their sons, before I managed to get out of there. The kids were getting to that age..... Thankfully I made it.


----------



## Oof

lorilu said:


> Oh no, I would hate that. In my old apartment where I lived for 22 years, I was so afraid the neighbors across the street would put up a basketball hoop for their sons, before I managed to get out of there. The kids were getting to that age..... Thankfully I made it.


You're one of the lucky ones. The green outside my house is a makeshift football field even though there is a real football pitch 5 minutes away. And the kids are old enough to go there 

Makes me feel like a right miserable old bag complaining about kids playing :Bag


----------



## MollySmith

Oof said:


> Trying to study and next door's kid is out repeatedly bouncing a ball off the pavement. Really irritating, but it's more of a 'me' problem.


I work from home and next door but one (what a strange phrase!) kids have a bouncy trampoline. Thankfully they are quieter these days so less screaming but they are heavier so the squeaks are louder!

I also feel like a hag bag but if we screached as kids my mum would have us indoors and we grew up next to the village school!


----------



## Oof

MollySmith said:


> I work from home and next door but one (what a strange phrase!) kids have a bouncy trampoline. Thankfully they are quieter these days so less screaming but they are heavier so the squeaks are louder!
> 
> I also feel like a hag bag but if we screached as kids my mum would have us indoors and we grew up next to the village school!


Haha, yeah, I'd call my kids in if I thought they were being a nuisance.

Ohh i know the exact trampoline squeaks you mean lol, and the sound of the springs. Urgh.


----------



## Linda Weasel

MollySmith said:


> I work from home and next door but one (what a strange phrase!) kids have a bouncy trampoline. Thankfully they are quieter these days so less screaming but they are heavier so the squeaks are louder!
> 
> I also feel like a hag bag but if we screached as kids my mum would have us indoors and we grew up next to the village school!


We weren't allowed to screech, as children.

So that we didn't disturb the neighbours and also (as my mum said) if we were forever screaming then if we were ever really hurt/in trouble then we'd probably be ignored.


----------



## O2.0

Hey, at least the kids are outside using their bodies instead of glued to a screen. 

Mine didn't tend to be screamers, screachers. A lot of their outside time was exploring and seeing what they could stir up and you stir up much more fun stuff if you're quiet. But OH and I are also more quiet people so I do think some of it is genetic. 
My kids are both at university now and they're discovering how unusual their childhood was. Apparently other kids didn't grow up loose in the woods allowed to use axes and machetes :Woot:Hilarious

My petty annoyance today is painting. It always looks like it's going to be a simple, straight forward job and it never is. And this hallway has four doors to paint around argh!!


----------



## Boxer123

Some idiot is letting off fireworks not just one or two they have been going solid for 20 minutes. Started whilst the boys were having their bed time wee and terrified Loki. He can’t settle now. I don’t understand how someone can have this many fireworks.


----------



## simplysardonic

Well, it's only been a week of them being around, but I'm already sick to the back teeth of all the chavvy, noisy, rude holidaymakers that have flocked here.

It's going to be a long summer


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> Some idiot is letting off fireworks not just one or two they have been going solid for 20 minutes. Started whilst the boys were having their bed time wee and terrified Loki. He can't settle now. I don't understand how someone can have this many fireworks.


We had the same thing a few weeks ago. We were lying in bed just dozing off at 11.15 when suddenly lots of loud bangs. Poor Belle would've been terrified . Next day lots of people on Facebook asking who it was as dogs were barking,kids getting woken and someone admitted it was them celebrating their engagement!! Selfish people who don't giant fig about anyone else.


----------



## lorilu

Oof said:


> You're one of the lucky ones. The green outside my house is a makeshift football field even though there is a real football pitch 5 minutes away. And the kids are old enough to go there
> 
> Makes me feel like a right miserable old bag complaining about kids playing :Bag


Well, they were already bringing their kids over to play on MY YARD in the last three years I lived there. I was a renter and when I asked my landlord if he'd given them permission to come over there, he said "I don't remember". That was a typical cop out for him, didn't want to deal with it. .It was terrible because my cats were terrified of the kids, and we couldn't use our porch when they were out there. I am older, tired and alone and not in the best of health and as a renter with a landlord not taking responsibility I just didn't know what to do, so I did nothing and suffered a tremendous amount of stress over it.

Here in my OWN house, I wouldn't hesitate to chase someone; kid or animal, out of my yard.


----------



## Oof

lorilu said:


> Well, they were already bringing their kids over to play on MY YARD in the last three years I lived there. I was a renter and when I asked my landlord if he'd given them permission to come over there, he said "I don't remember". That was a typical cop out for him, didn't want to deal with it. .It was terrible because my cats were terrified of the kids, and we couldn't use our porch when they were out there. I am older, tired and alone and not in the best of health and as a renter with a landlord not taking responsibility I just didn't know what to do, so I did nothing and suffered a tremendous amount of stress over it.
> 
> Here in my OWN house, I wouldn't hesitate to chase someone; kid or animal, out of my yard.


Sorry you went through that, it's awful not being able to relax in your own home. Sad that it made things difficult for your cats too.
At least you have peace and quiet now!


----------



## lorilu

O2.0 said:


> Hey, at least the kids are outside using their bodies instead of glued to a screen.
> 
> Mine didn't tend to be screamers, screachers. A lot of their outside time was exploring and seeing what they could stir up and you stir up much more fun stuff if you're quiet. But OH and I are also more quiet people so I do think some of it is genetic.
> My kids are both at university now and they're discovering how unusual their childhood was. Apparently other kids didn't grow up loose in the woods allowed to use axes and machetes :Woot:Hilarious
> 
> My petty annoyance today is painting. It always looks like it's going to be a simple, straight forward job and it never is. And this hallway has four doors to paint around argh!!


I had screechers behind me, in my old place, but like you say, it didn't bother me too much because it was good the kids were playing outside. Still though I'm not sure a parent ought to let a kid scream like that, just because she can. It borders on the same thing as nuisance barking, in my opinion. I hoped as she got older she would grow out of it but she never did. Shortly before I moved I started speaking with the owner of that property and she told me it wasn't one of her kids, but her neighbor's kid (they were up on a hill behind me) who liked to come over and play all the time, who was screaming.

In my new place, there isn't a lot of kid noise. I've dealt head on with the incessant yappy dog nuisance barking,( and the people with the big dog,) and so far, it's been a lot better (though he doesn't speak to me any more lol). I don't know if he will keep it up. I know the other people will, but I don't know about the yappers. time will tell. But the other neighbors, who only let their dog bark for 5 minutes (MOST of the time) a very large dog with a very large bark, they have their grandkids over some times. One time I heard a strange dog barking in their yard and I thought they either got a new dog, or someone was visiting, It went on for over an hour and finally I peeked out to see what dog it was..and it was the grand kid! She sounded just like a yappy dog with a nuisance bark and she was just going on and on and on!

When I spoke to them about their dog I told her about that and she laughed and said yep that's (child's name). I spoke to them more to ask them to continue to be hyper vigilant about their dog only barking 5 minutes, because I was in this thing with the other guy. They are usually really good, but sometimes, if the wife isn't home, the husband lets her bark a lot longer. He said he would try to remember. Now that they see how nice it can be here without those yappers going constantly I think they will be more conscious of it.


----------



## lorilu

Oof said:


> Sorry you went through that, it's awful not being able to relax in your own home. Sad that it made things difficult for your cats too.
> *At least you have peace and quiet now*!


Well I'm working on it lol. It's pretty nice here except for the one guy who leaves his dogs in a pen for 14 or more hours a day (in nice weather) and they bark non stop. Well they did. I've been complaining and he is really POed but so far he's bringing them in when the barking goes on too long. I won't let it go though, if he doesn't carry through. I can't stand it and I will fight to the end to make him keep them in or quiet. I want to use my yard!.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Some idiot is letting off fireworks not just one or two they have been going solid for 20 minutes. Started whilst the boys were having their bed time wee and terrified Loki. He can't settle now. I don't understand how someone can have this many fireworks.


Where are people getting the fireworks from at this time of year? Are they stockpiling them from November?
Hope loki calms down soon


----------



## Mojo83

As someone who has kids myself I should be a bit tolerant, but I cannot stand screaming and screeching. I don't mind general noise from kids playing though. 
Every spring/summer the yappy dogs seem to be kicked out in to the garden and bark all day and half the night. It's not even just one particular house. So of course if we open a window it sets Dobby off  it will send me over the edge one day


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oof said:


> Where are people getting the fireworks from at this time of year? Are they stockpiling them from November?
> Hope loki calms down soon


Some folk think they're appropriate for any occasion- birthdays, house parties, weddings, a baby being born, your cat having a baby, god knows. It's ridiculous.


----------



## £54etgfb6

I'm not a fan of kids screaming while playing, I wasn't allowed to do it in case it upset our neighbours. However, I can't really be mad at them since they don't have any perception of social norms and only know what they're told. If their parents aren't present then it may just be a case of them behaving around their parents but throwing caution to the wind as soon as they're out of sight- which all children do in certain measures. I lived directly across from a school playground for a large portion of my life so I am desensitised I think.

One thing I hate hate hate is children screaming during a tantrum or crying. It makes me feel physically ill in the same way that my dog or cat crying does. I know that sometimes it can't be helped but I try to evacuate the area asap as it makes me feel so uneasy.


----------



## Rafa

I really lament how unusual it is now to see children playing outdoors.

We appear to live in a time where children spend their time indoors, staring at screens, and we wonder why childhood obesity is becoming a real problem.

My Sons always played out as children. I have a big garden, which is very long and I used to have football nets at the top. They spent hours, with their friends, playing footie. They were noisy, but it never troubled me. It's the sound of happy children enjoying themselves.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Rafa said:


> I really lament how unusual it is now to see children playing outdoors.
> 
> We appear to live in a time where children spend their time indoors, staring at screens, and we wonder why childhood obesity is becoming a real problem.
> 
> My Sons always played out as children. I have a big garden, which is very long and I used to have football nets at the top. They spent hours, with their friends, playing footie. They were noisy, but it never troubled me. It's the sound of happy children enjoying themselves.


A lot of people say this but I think staying indoors is okay so long as your child is still getting enough exercise in and has stimulating, fun hobbies. Staring at a screen all day is linked to inattentiveness later in life so not that, obv.

As a young kid, I never went outdoors apart from walking the dog in the evenings with my grandparents. I spent my free time indoors reading, doing puzzles, reading, making forts, reading, and building lego. I didn't like running around or sports so there wasn't much for me to do outdoors. I did like collecting plants and things from our garden and making "potions" though!! I also had no children my age in my housing estate so it was lonely.


----------



## Oof

I feel like a real grinch now!

I don't mind kids playing outside at all - especially since my two are out there with them lol. It's annoying noises when I'm trying to study for a paper which was my gripe.



bmr10 said:


> A lot of people say this but I think staying indoors is okay so long as your child is still getting enough exercise in and has stimulating, fun hobbies. Staring at a screen all day is linked to inattentiveness later in life so not that, obv.
> 
> As a young kid, I never went outdoors apart from walking the dog in the evenings with my grandparents. I spent my free time indoors reading, doing puzzles, reading, making forts, reading, and building lego. I didn't like running around or sports so there wasn't much for me to do outdoors. I did like collecting plants and things from our garden and making "potions" though!! I also had no children my age in my housing estate so it was lonely.


Sunlight is a big one, especially for eye health. Many children arent getting enough sun.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oof said:


> I feel like a real grinch now!
> 
> I don't mind kids playing outside at all - especially since my two are out there with them lol. It's annoying noises when I'm trying to study for a paper which was my gripe.
> 
> Sunlight is a big one, especially for eye health. Many children arent getting enough sun.


That's fair but I was outside during breaks at school and in the evenings. I had a couple of outdoor after-school hobbies like horse riding but my point was that while staying indoors _can_ be a bad thing and lead to many negative effects, it's not a hard and fast rule. My indoor hobbies as a kid helped me academically while in primary school since I was developing a lot of the skills primary school teaches you in my free time. There just wasn't anything outdoors for me that interested me aside from walks with my family.

My sister is the total opposite and spent her childhood playing football, kerby, jumping off walls, etc etc  Chalk and cheese.


----------



## Mojo83

I genuinely don't mind kids making noise whilst playing, it's just the high pitched screeching rattles my nerves a bit.
I'm not sure about elsewhere, but I don't like the thought of my son playing outside where we live, I don't feel it's very safe. It's a shame as my daughter did all the time but that was 10 years ago and the area has changed. I do try to take him out for lots of dog walks or bike rides though, and trips to the park.


----------



## O2.0

Very often when I read as a kid I read outside. Still do. I used to take a book to the stream with me and read while the kids sat and played. 
We were kicked outside for most of the day as kids, I did the same with mine. All weather they stayed outside and made up make believe games, explored... They'd come in to eat and right back out again. Fresh air, dirt, and vitamin D  

Reading about neighbor woes is a lesson in gratitude for me that we are able to live like this, with no close neighbors. Actually I think what ends up happening is that when your nearest neighbor is a mile up the road, you end up being closer and friendlier than when you're all up in each other's business. Everyone I know from rural areas likes their neighbors (except the ones cooking meth, but those don't last long) and look out for each other. The people I know who live in town are always complaining about their neighbors LOL.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Where are people getting the fireworks from at this time of year? Are they stockpiling them from November?
> Hope loki calms down soon


I have no idea I've never heard so many go off at the same time. Unfortunately for them they have upset my baby boxer so today I will track them down for revenge.

I have a certain set of skills and I'm not afraid to use them


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> We had the same thing a few weeks ago. We were lying in bed just dozing off at 11.15 when suddenly lots of loud bangs. Poor Belle would've been terrified . Next day lots of people on Facebook asking who it was as dogs were barking,kids getting woken and someone admitted it was them celebrating their engagement!! Selfish people who don't giant fig about anyone else.


They started here whilst it was daylight we have so much wildlife here as well probably terrified, it is so selfish.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I agree about kids being outside, rather than stuck in front of a device. Much more healthy and should be normal. Kids playing happily is a joy to hear and see.

However, a little consideration on all sides goes a long way.

My son and his mates would play in my garden but were reminded to be considerate of the neighbours.

Kids make a noise when playing … it’s all part of their development and having fun, but screaming and shouting isn’t really necessary…. and not for hours on end.

I’d call the boys in after a while to play indoors to avoid annoying the neighbours.

Our dogs have never been barkers but if they had started, they’d be brought straight in.

The neighbours a few gardens down from me now think it’s fine for their kids to be out shouting and screaming all day … one seems to own a bouncy castle to so the constant noise from it’s generator adds to the fray 

The kids are always whining, arguing or crying too. Desperate to get the parents’ attention but they are usually busy sawing or drilling wood (more noise) or on their phone.

Their dogs bark a lot and every time they go out into the garden … very early morning to late at night.

Inconsiderate and selfish behaviour imo and their children are not being brought up to care about other people … a downward spiral 

I’ll be glad to move … but nervous it could be worse … lots of research required


----------



## Lurcherlad

The two younger male presenters on Beechgrove (Scottish gardening programme).

They behave like kids’ tv presenters and are either childish or pretty wooden.


----------



## Boxer123

Well the village is up in arms I now have the name of a shop who it is believed set off the fireworks last night and upset everyone. They are about to recieve and email.


----------



## Deguslave

Oof said:


> Trying to study and next door's kid is out repeatedly bouncing a ball off the pavement. Really irritating, but it's more of a 'me' problem.


I'd be soooo tempted to bounce something heavier than the ball off the kid!


----------



## lorilu

Washed some bedding of Angel Mazy cat's. One of the beds had to be reshaped after washing. I got fur all over my fingers. Then I had an itch on my nose. Before stopping to think, I started to rub my nose. Fur all over my nose and face now. In my eyes in my mouth, funny how it gets everywhere. UGH. lol.


----------



## Oof

Deguslave said:


> I'd be soooo tempted to bounce something heavier than the ball off the kid!


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> I agree about kids being outside, rather than stuck in front of a device. Much more healthy and should be normal. Kids playing happily is a joy to hear and see.
> 
> However, a little consideration on all sides goes a long way.
> 
> My son and his mates would play in my garden but were reminded to be considerate of the neighbours.
> 
> Kids make a noise when playing … it's all part of their development and having fun, but screaming and shouting isn't really necessary…. and not for hours on end.
> 
> I'd call the boys in after a while to play indoors to avoid annoying the neighbours.
> 
> Our dogs have never been barkers but if they had started, they'd be brought straight in.
> 
> The neighbours a few gardens down from me now think it's fine for their kids to be out shouting and screaming all day … one seems to own a bouncy castle to so the constant noise from it's generator adds to the fray
> 
> The kids are always whining, arguing or crying too. Desperate to get the parents' attention but they are usually busy sawing or drilling wood (more noise) or on their phone.
> 
> Their dogs bark a lot and every time they go out into the garden … very early morning to late at night.
> 
> Inconsiderate and selfish behaviour imo and their children are not being brought up to care about other people … a downward spiral
> 
> I'll be glad to move … but nervous it could be worse … lots of research required


The kids next door but one are lovely, they're grown up now and their play changes and if I'm honest I worry that they're never out until April, they don't tend to play out during winter and we have a huge green area where they can. It's a shame. We have another in our street where the little girl was scared of dogs and Molly isn't the least bit bothered about children and they are now friends. The only trouble is that they want Molly out there with them and I can't let her off lead there as there's too many cats and squirrels! And Molls is almost 11 and gets tired out. But it's nice to see the space being used and children outside.

There's just one child over the back who does a loud 'eeeek' when she doesn't get her own way, and seriously bosses everyone. Get this, do that, I wan it now. Which woudn't be acceptable with my goddaughters at all and it feels endless but mostly because it's very different to how I've been brought up and my nieces, nephews et al and I'm attuned to the rudeness!!! But I think......._ touch wood and hopes_... they've moved on and tormenting another street. I realised today how lovely and quiet it is here for a city. I'm lucky I know all my neighbours well enough and mostly respectful.

I completely understand about the nerves on moving. We look sometimes but I often feel better the devil I know the one I don't. I think stalk places on Sunday afternoons at the height of summer for BBQ pongs and garden parties (outdoor speakers are the ultimate insult!). I sometimes wish for isolation but I would be bored as hell, I've done that before.

Where are you thinking of moving too?


----------



## Beth78

This is very petty and somewhat unsympathetic but...
Both my parents have covid all the same symptoms but my Dad is so much louder than my Mum. The sniffing, coughing sad groaning .

I feel bad complaining as I know all the suffering covid has caused but the constant sniffling is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Jobeth

Oof said:


> I feel like a real grinch now!
> 
> I don't mind kids playing outside at all - especially since my two are out there with them lol. It's annoying noises when I'm trying to study for a paper which was my gripe.
> 
> Sunlight is a big one, especially for eye health. Many children arent getting enough sun.


A grinch is my neighbour calling the police because a child kicked a ball against her house and going to the parents to complain. The parents brought their child to apologise but surprisingly the police didn't arrive… They did arrive when a different neighbour head butted a teenager for making a noise whilst skateboarding outside their house. I didn't see it happen but heard him swearing at them. It's very quiet here for some reason!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jobeth said:


> A grinch is my neighbour calling the police because a child kicked a ball against her house and going to the parents to complain. The parents brought their child to apologise but surprisingly the police didn't arrive… They did arrive when a different neighbour head butted a teenager for making a noise whilst skateboarding outside their house. I didn't see it happen but heard him swearing at them. It's very quiet here for some reason!


The police?! Fair enough if it's a teenager and they're repeatedly doing it and you feel intimidated but a child????? Bloody hell  Overreaction much


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> The kids next door but one are lovely, they're grown up now and their play changes and if I'm honest I worry that they're never out until April, they don't tend to play out during winter and we have a huge green area where they can. It's a shame. We have another in our street where the little girl was scared of dogs and Molly isn't the least bit bothered about children and they are now friends. The only trouble is that they want Molly out there with them and I can't let her off lead there as there's too many cats and squirrels! And Molls is almost 11 and gets tired out. But it's nice to see the space being used and children outside.
> 
> There's just one child over the back who does a loud 'eeeek' when she doesn't get her own way, and seriously bosses everyone. Get this, do that, I wan it now. Which woudn't be acceptable with my goddaughters at all and it feels endless but mostly because it's very different to how I've been brought up and my nieces, nephews et al and I'm attuned to the rudeness!!! But I think......._ touch wood and hopes_... they've moved on and tormenting another street. I realised today how lovely and quiet it is here for a city. I'm lucky I know all my neighbours well enough and mostly respectful.
> 
> I completely understand about the nerves on moving. We look sometimes but I often feel better the devil I know the one I don't. I think stalk places on Sunday afternoons at the height of summer for BBQ pongs and garden parties (outdoor speakers are the ultimate insult!). I sometimes wish for isolation but I would be bored as hell, I've done that before.
> 
> Where are you thinking of moving too?


Staying in the local area (and depending on DS) but with a view to funding a more comfortable retirement financially as neither of us have great pensions.

Our garden will be too much to manage when we get older.

We shall be checking out the area and neighbours very carefully.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> This is very petty and somewhat unsympathetic but...
> Both my parents have covid all the same symptoms but my Dad is so much louder than my Mum. The sniffing, coughing sad groaning .
> 
> I feel bad complaining as I know all the suffering covid has caused but the constant sniffling is getting on my nerves.


It's a "man" thing 

My husband is the same when he's ill … he's not so much a sniffer, but he huffs and puffs and groans constantly, lest I forget he's suffering


----------



## catz4m8z

Mojo83 said:


> I genuinely don't mind kids making noise whilst playing, it's just the high pitched screeching rattles my nerves a bit.


yup, I hear the kids in the park opposite me do this sometimes. TBH I can remember doing it as a child too!:Shy well, really its the only time in your life you can let loose and really scream without people thinking you are a looney!!LOL:Hilarious
My neighbours arent too bad though. Small gardens and nothing right next door but in the next gardens on either side they both have kids and they spend all day, practically sunrise to sunset, outside playing in the garden. Its just general shouting and laughing though so it becomes background noise, even the dogs arent bothered....not even by one sides little dog that barks all day! As long as the kids arent screaming or barking to try and upset the dogs then Im cool with it.

Im annoyed that my house smells rotten...literally rotten.:Shifty I had to put bait boxes out for rats that got underneath the house as none of the humane options were working. So I did know that there was a chance one of them would crawl under the house and die but still.....
yeesh!:Yuck


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Im annoyed that my house smells rotten...literally rotten.:Shifty I had to put bait boxes out for rats that got underneath the house as none of the humane options were working. So I did know that there was a chance one of them would crawl under the house and die but still.....
> yeesh


Oh yes, nothing worse than that dead rodent in the wall (or under the house) smell. I know it well. And a rat will take a bit longer than a mouse to finally go away. How awful for you.


----------



## catz4m8z

1. I had to get my friend to come round and order Adams prescription on my mobile coz I couldnt do it....turns out all I had to do was scroll down for the right instructions!:Banghead I dont care what anybody says mobile phones and scrolling are only intuitive if you grew up with technology.:Shifty

2. Ate a scalding hot fake meat pie....now have a huge blister on the roof of my mouth.:Bawling


----------



## £54etgfb6

We have roadworks going on on our street and Miri is not happy ): ): Unfortunately, it's so hot here we need to have the windows open which makes it even _louder_. She's very nosy and enjoying watching them but whenever drilling happens she scatters!


----------



## Deguslave

Freecycle. I'm all for the concept and the original aim of freecycle, and I use it quite often myself, but people are getting a bit cheeky now.

So far, in the past few months, I've seen wanted ads for people looking for a caravan (not a holiday rental, they wanted the actual caravan), a motorbike, a 42in flat screen tv (they didn't want anything smaller!), and today someone's after silver jewellery! 

I know times are hard, but get a grip people, its a recycling facility, not a wish list for expensive items.


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> Freecycle. I'm all for the concept and the original aim of freecycle, and I use it quite often myself, but people are getting a bit cheeky now.
> 
> So far, in the past few months, I've seen wanted ads for people looking for a caravan (not a holiday rental, they wanted the actual caravan), a motorbike, a 42in flat screen tv (they didn't want anything smaller!), and today someone's after silver jewellery!
> 
> I know times are hard, but get a grip people, its a recycling facility, not a wish list for expensive items.


Can you amuse yourself by making facetious comments?


----------



## £54etgfb6

Deguslave said:


> Freecycle. I'm all for the concept and the original aim of freecycle, and I use it quite often myself, but people are getting a bit cheeky now.
> 
> So far, in the past few months, I've seen wanted ads for people looking for a caravan (not a holiday rental, they wanted the actual caravan), a motorbike, a 42in flat screen tv (they didn't want anything smaller!), and today someone's after silver jewellery!
> 
> I know times are hard, but get a grip people, its a recycling facility, not a wish list for expensive items.


Who would even be giving away these items for free when they can be quite expensive??? A very generous soul indeed, if they exist.


----------



## margy

I keep getting static electric shocks. I'm scared to turn the tv off now as always get a shock when I touch the off button on the tv. Now I'm also getting a shock when I touch my car door to close it. Can't think why.


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> I keep getting static electric shocks. I'm scared to turn the tv off now as always get a shock when I touch the off button on the tv. Now I'm also getting a shock when I touch my car door to close it. Can't think why.


Oh that is annoying, are you wearing a fluffy top ?
I always get a static shock from the escalator hand rail at our local M&S.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I keep getting static electric shocks. I'm scared to turn the tv off now as always get a shock when I touch the off button on the tv. Now I'm also getting a shock when I touch my car door to close it. Can't think why.


Me too


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Me too


Me three! Yesterday I couldn't touch anything without get or giving my husband a shock! I can't think of why to be honest except I had new trainers on!


----------



## lullabydream

Deguslave said:


> Freecycle. I'm all for the concept and the original aim of freecycle, and I use it quite often myself, but people are getting a bit cheeky now.
> 
> So far, in the past few months, I've seen wanted ads for people looking for a caravan (not a holiday rental, they wanted the actual caravan), a motorbike, a 42in flat screen tv (they didn't want anything smaller!), and today someone's after silver jewellery!
> 
> I know times are hard, but get a grip people, its a recycling facility, not a wish list for expensive items.


I have been looking at similar sites on Facebook...I can't believe the audacity to be honest. People who have nothing are seeming to be more choosey on what they deem as necessities nowadays. I think it's sign of the times but doesn't help me thinking these thoughts


----------



## Oof

"Choosing" and "begger" come to mind.

Reminds me of my dear brother in law. When he had his 4th child, he started crying poverty and was on the scrounge for my kids old baby clothes. Gave them to him, and a few months later he was laughing about how he threw all the "tramp clothes" in the bin, referring to all the stuff I'd given him.


----------



## lullabydream

Oof said:


> "Choosing" and "begger" come to mind.
> 
> Reminds me of my dear brother in law. When he had his 4th child, he started crying poverty and was on the scrounge for my kids old baby clothes. Gave them to him, and a few months later he was laughing about how he threw all the "tramp clothes" in the bin, referring to all the stuff I'd given him.


That's terrible too


----------



## margy

Beth78 said:


> Oh that is annoying, are you wearing a fluffy top ?
> I always get a static shock from the escalator hand rail at our local M&S.


No I didn't ,it's awful. I'm wary of touching anything now.


----------



## Cully

margy said:


> I keep getting static electric shocks. I'm scared to turn the tv off now as always get a shock when I touch the off button on the tv. Now I'm also getting a shock when I touch my car door to close it. Can't think why.


I had that the other day while shopping in Asda and got a shock when opening the chiller doors. Try carrying something metal in your hand such as a coin or key to 'ground' yourself. I believe those sheets you use in dryers are good anti statics too.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

I'm another that gets lots of static electric shocks, I get them from taps, car door, door knobs very annoying. 
My particular gripe of the day is Prince Harry


----------



## Siskin

3dogs2cats said:


> I'm another that gets lots of static electric shocks, I get them from taps, car door, door knobs very annoying.
> My particular gripe of the day is Prince Harry


What's he said now?


----------



## Deguslave

Siskin said:


> What's he said now?


He said he visited the Queen because he wanted to make sure she was being protected and had the right people around her.


----------



## Siskin

Deguslave said:


> He said he visited the Queen because he wanted to make sure she was being protected and had the right people around her.


He seems totally unable to open his mouth without putting his foot in it. Being protected by the right people eh, the ones that have been protecting her all her life are now suddenly a danger? Is actually still living on this planet


----------



## SusieRainbow

margy said:


> I keep getting static electric shocks. I'm scared to turn the tv off now as always get a shock when I touch the off button on the tv. Now I'm also getting a shock when I touch my car door to close it. Can't think why.


I used to get shocks when bed-making at work, it really made me not want to touch the beds. My OH suggested just touching the bed frame with my foot before I touched the bed with my hands and it worked!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just went to answer a post and couldn't find the replay button then realised I hadn't login in.


----------



## lorilu

I feel so guilty about not clearing the front public sidewalk in front of my house. There was no way, it was so heavy I just couldn't manage it and I am sure it will all be melted by the end of today. But normally I never leave it like this, I hate it when people don't clear their sidewalks! But it isn't just the snow that fell (and the 3 inches of slush under it), it's all the plowed stuff from the road too, because the state plows plow right onto the sidewalks on this street.

It's a busy pedestrian area and there are quite a few footprints in it now. I take small comfort that the people on either side of me haven't removed the snow either, but they never do. This is the first time since I lived here that I left it.


----------



## ForestWomble

I am another that gets static electric shocks a lot, I was taking my washing out the tumble dryer yesterday and a towel and t shirt had to be peeled apart from each other and I was getting lots of shocks while doing it, that sound of crackling was slightly un-nerving. 
For reasons unknown my Dad and I give each other shocks too sometimes.


----------



## SusieRainbow

ForestWomble said:


> I am another that gets static electric shocks a lot, I was taking my washing out the tumble dryer yesterday and a towel and t shirt had to be peeled apart from each other and I was getting lots of shocks while doing it, that sound of crackling was slightly un-nerving.
> For reasons unknown my Dad and I give each other shocks too sometimes.


 It's horrid isn't it? I used to be full of static but not so much now.
When I was a student nurse we had to wear stockings and suspenders, the static from those was awful! I had burns on my legs from the suspenders!


----------



## ForestWomble

SusieRainbow said:


> It's horrid isn't it? I used to be full of static but not so much now.
> When I was a student nurse we had to wear stockings and suspenders, the static from those was awful! I had burns on my legs from the suspenders!


I do wonder if those who have a lot of static have more electricity in their bodies, than those who don't have static as much?

I remember my Gran taking me to an electricity museum when I was little, and we listened to a talk and the man doing the talk had a few things you could try out, one of them was to see if you could turn on a lightbulb just with the electricity inside you, a few tried and failed, then I tried and it lit up, I remember the man jokingly saying to not get too close to me as I could give people shocks, but I wonder if there might be some truth to that.

Ouch! Burns from your suspenders :Inpain Poor you.


----------



## Siskin

I used to be affected by static especially when the weather is like it is at the moment with high pressure dominating and drier air. However it’s something that has faded as I’ve got older and I don't seem to get it so much now.


----------



## £54etgfb6

ForestWomble said:


> I do wonder if those who have a lot of static have more electricity in their bodies, than those who don't have static as much?


It's not really to do with how much electricity is in your body. Each body in your cell generates an electrical potential, so everyone will have a varying amount within them depending on how active their cells are, how many cells they have, and other factors. This kind of electricity within the body is different from the kind that powers lights and causes static electricity- both of these involve the movement of free electrons (light bulbs require electrons moving in one direction whereas static electricity involves an imbalance in electrons between two surfaces). The kind in your body involves tiny charged molecules called ions moving through cells.

Static electricity is entirely dependent on surfaces touching each other and generating friction. You don't have static electricity _inside_ your body it is _on_ your body. Some people are more prone to it due to the climate they live in (dry air causes more static electricity), the clothes they wear, or their threshold for actually feeling electrical shocks. As you create more and more friction with surfaces, the static charge remains on your body and will be released upon touching things such as metal which can conduct electricity. Aside from that, it will naturally dissipate into the air over time if you remain still.

I also don't like static electricity, especially when touching cars. I do like the trick with the balloon levitating above your head or sticking to the wall though!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Thanks to the doctors surgery who phoned OH saying the GP had received a letter from the hospital and wanted to discuss it with him. When asked who the letter was from the receptionist didn’t know.

The earliest the GP has a slot is 3 week’s time!

So OH now has 3 weeks to worry what on Earth the GP needs to discuss (having had cancer 2 years ago .. obviously one thinks the worst).

I’ve told him to ring in the morning and insist on being told who the letter is from (if he can’t speak to the doctor before we go away Saturday) so he can ring them and ask what the letter was about … hopefully, to put his mind at rest.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks to the doctors surgery who phoned OH saying the GP had received a letter from the hospital and wanted to discuss it with him. When asked who the letter was from the receptionist didn't know.
> 
> The earliest the GP has a slot is 3 week's time!
> 
> So OH now has 3 weeks to worry what on Earth the GP needs to discuss (having had cancer 2 years ago .. obviously one thinks the worst).
> 
> I've told him to ring in the morning and insist on being told who the letter is from (if he can't speak to the doctor before we go away Saturday) so he can ring them and ask what the letter was about … hopefully, to put his mind at rest.


That's awful my doctor did a similar thing to me after an ECG but I told the receptionist I was worried and they called me that day.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks to the doctors surgery who phoned OH saying the GP had received a letter from the hospital and wanted to discuss it with him. When asked who the letter was from the receptionist didn't know.
> 
> The earliest the GP has a slot is 3 week's time!
> 
> So OH now has 3 weeks to worry what on Earth the GP needs to discuss (having had cancer 2 years ago .. obviously one thinks the worst).
> 
> I've told him to ring in the morning and insist on being told who the letter is from (if he can't speak to the doctor before we go away Saturday) so he can ring them and ask what the letter was about … hopefully, to put his mind at rest.


Does your surgery not have the whole "phone at 8am or you cannot get an appointment ever" malarkey?

That's horrible he's being kept in the dark. I can't imagine how stressful that is for the both of you. Hoping that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks to the doctors surgery who phoned OH saying the GP had received a letter from the hospital and wanted to discuss it with him. When asked who the letter was from the receptionist didn't know.
> 
> The earliest the GP has a slot is 3 week's time!
> 
> So OH now has 3 weeks to worry what on Earth the GP needs to discuss (having had cancer 2 years ago .. obviously one thinks the worst).
> 
> I've told him to ring in the morning and insist on being told who the letter is from (if he can't speak to the doctor before we go away Saturday) so he can ring them and ask what the letter was about … hopefully, to put his mind at rest.


That's awful having to wait that long, I agree with Boxer123 phone and ask what is in the letter or you want to see some sooner it's not fair making you wait.


----------



## Jobeth

Lurcherlad said:


> Thanks to the doctors surgery who phoned OH saying the GP had received a letter from the hospital and wanted to discuss it with him. When asked who the letter was from the receptionist didn't know.
> 
> The earliest the GP has a slot is 3 week's time!
> 
> So OH now has 3 weeks to worry what on Earth the GP needs to discuss (having had cancer 2 years ago .. obviously one thinks the worst).
> 
> I've told him to ring in the morning and insist on being told who the letter is from (if he can't speak to the doctor before we go away Saturday) so he can ring them and ask what the letter was about … hopefully, to put his mind at rest.


Has he got the NHS app as from this month you should be able to read new entries on your health record. https://digital.nhs.uk/services/nhs...s/accelerating-patient-access-to-their-record


----------



## £54etgfb6

Jobeth said:


> Has he got the NHS app as from this month you should be able to read new entries on your health record. https://digital.nhs.uk/services/nhs...s/accelerating-patient-access-to-their-record


For anyone interested in using this in England: if it's in relation to test results, it may not have been filed when you go to have a look. Additionally, all areas of the government reserve the right to withhold information from you- even about yourself! If they deem it too mentally or physically distressing they will not show it and do not legally have to let you know that entries have been omitted. In both of these circumstances, it is because sometimes conversations are better in person than a patient finding something out on an app  Very cool that NHS England is doing this as it greatly improves access to healthcare.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> That's awful my doctor did a similar thing to me after an ECG but I told the receptionist I was worried and they called me that day.


Just thoughtless imo and could have been organised better.

OH isn't like me  … I would have insisted on a call this week.

Hopefully, it will be sorted today.

Spoke to receptionist… doctor not there today to ask but she said, had it been urgent they would have given him a much earlier appointment…


----------



## ForestWomble

I have to renew my passport (only photo id I have that the council housing team will except, I have a blue badge but that's not an exseptable form of ID apparently), just checked the gov website to find it'll cost me £75.50! 
Considering I'll only need it _if _I ever get lucky and get the chance to move, it's a lot of money! But if I don't renew and I do get an application for a new place excepted, it'd be awful if I loose my chance just because I don't have a passport.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

ForestWomble said:


> I have to renew my passport (only photo id I have that the council housing team will except, I have a blue badge but that's not an exseptable form of ID apparently), just checked the gov website to find it'll cost me £75.50!
> Considering I'll only need it _if _I ever get lucky and get the chance to move, it's a lot of money! But if I don't renew and I do get an application for a new place excepted, it'd be awful if I loose my chance just because I don't have a passport.


They shouldn't force you to pay this for your ID, there are alternatives like a birth cert. with a passport size pic of yourself verified by someone and I think there may be others.
Not everyone has a passport or can afford £75.50 !


----------



## Arny

ForestWomble said:


> I have to renew my passport (only photo id I have that the council housing team will except, I have a blue badge but that's not an exseptable form of ID apparently), just checked the gov website to find it'll cost me £75.50!
> Considering I'll only need it _if _I ever get lucky and get the chance to move, it's a lot of money! But if I don't renew and I do get an application for a new place excepted, it'd be awful if I loose my chance just because I don't have a passport.


Would you be able to get and they accept a provisional driving licence? They're cheaper than a passport and last the same amount of time.


----------



## Cully

I'm furious. a parcel I wasn't expecting until tomorrow was delivered today but because I was out the delivery driver left it with someone!!!
I phone UPS who said it had been delivered to 'a lady on the first floor'. No note through my door to tell me this.
I've no idea who the 'lady' is. Are they allowed to just do that?


----------



## HarlequinCat

ForestWomble said:


> I have to renew my passport (only photo id I have that the council housing team will except, I have a blue badge but that's not an exseptable form of ID apparently), just checked the gov website to find it'll cost me £75.50!
> Considering I'll only need it _if _I ever get lucky and get the chance to move, it's a lot of money! But if I don't renew and I do get an application for a new place excepted, it'd be awful if I loose my chance just because I don't have a passport.


It's a pain in the behind isn't it! I had to get one to get married and to prove who I am when we eventually get our own place. Don't think I'll ever go abroad. Then I had to get it updated when I got married cos of the change of name .

At least now I have it though and it does make ot so much easier to prove who you are.
Also since covid the interviews are done online so you don't have to trek to one of their offices for it


----------



## ForestWomble

Dog Walker Woman said:


> They shouldn't force you to pay this for your ID, there are alternatives like a birth cert. with a passport size pic of yourself verified by someone and I think there may be others.
> Not everyone has a passport or can afford £75.50 !


They like your birth certificate too, I had to renew my housing register application recently and they wanted both a photo ID and a non photo ID.



Arny said:


> Would you be able to get and they accept a provisional driving licence? They're cheaper than a passport and last the same amount of time.


Can you get one of those if you can't drive? If so that would be an alternative.



HarlequinCat said:


> It's a pain in the behind isn't it! I had to get one to get married and to prove who I am when we eventually get our own place. Don't think I'll ever go abroad. Then I had to get it updated when I got married cos of the change of name .
> 
> At least now I have it though and it does make ot so much easier to prove who you are.
> Also since covid the interviews are done online so you don't have to trek to one of their offices for it


Yes it is.

That's something, can do it all online, far less stressful in my opinion.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Arny said:


> Would you be able to get and they accept a provisional driving licence? They're cheaper than a passport and last the same amount of time.


As far as I know that isn't an acceptable form of photo ID for most that require it, it has to either be a passport or full driving licence


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> I'm furious. a parcel I wasn't expecting until tomorrow was delivered today but because I was out the delivery driver left it with someone!!!
> I phone UPS who said it had been delivered to 'a lady on the first floor'. No note through my door to tell me this.
> I've no idea who the 'lady' is. Are they allowed to just do that?


A hermes (I think) driver once left a package with one of our neighbours even though we were in our flat. They never buzzed our flat at *ALL*. Our buzzer is unbearably loud and makes Miri leap into the air so we definitely would have heard it! I knocked at the neighbour's door multiple times over the course of two days- no answer despite their lights being on. On the third day, we find our parcel stuffed into the letter holder down in the communal hallway next to the front door. A shambles all round.

How many properties are on the first floor? Do you go around each door asking if the household contains a lady with a package for you (sound awfully suggestive!)? They should have left a note as if you have no proof of what property it's at, someone could easily lie to you and say they haven't got it and keep your parcel for themselves! /: A bit annoying they delivered it a day early- usually they ask you to choose what you'd like them to do if you're not in too such as taking it back to the depot, safe place, etc etc.


----------



## £54etgfb6

A petty thing annoying me today is that the sun is out and our granite building has turned into a greenhouse! Not so bad, really, apart from the fact that Miri's toybox is directly in front of the window and the sun is causing the valerian toys within it to stink. The entire bedroom now smells of pee and we can't open the window because Miri will take it upon herself to perform some very cool tricks which involve jumping out the window from multiple stories up and a subsequent vet visit. Really enjoying studying with the accompanying aroma of pee.


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> A hermes (I think) driver once left a package with one of our neighbours even though we were in our flat. They never buzzed our flat at *ALL*. Our buzzer is unbearably loud and makes Miri leap into the air so we definitely would have heard it! I knocked at the neighbour's door multiple times over the course of two days- no answer despite their lights being on. On the third day, we find our parcel stuffed into the letter holder down in the communal hallway next to the front door. A shambles all round.
> 
> How many properties are on the first floor? Do you go around each door asking if the household contains a lady with a package for you (sound awfully suggestive!)? They should have left a note as if you have no proof of what property it's at, someone could easily lie to you and say they haven't got it and keep your parcel for themselves! /: A bit annoying they delivered it a day early- usually they ask you to choose what you'd like them to do if you're not in too such as taking it back to the depot, safe place, etc etc.


My son was in so they couldn't have knocked very loud. I've been to most of the 30 flats here to enquire but no joy so far. I'm just hoping the person who took it in has just gone out and will be back later. Most people in here are honest and try to be helpful but of course, there are a couple I wouldn't trust. Although what anyone in here would want with a VERY heavy metal stand I've no idea. 
Most delivery drivers take a photo of the parcel in my doorway, usually with me next to it. Why would they leave it with just anyone who offers to take it in?


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> A petty thing annoying me today is that the sun is out and our granite building has turned into a greenhouse! Not so bad, really, apart from the fact that Miri's toybox is directly in front of the window and the sun is causing the valerian toys within it to stink. The entire bedroom now smells of pee and we can't open the window because Miri will take it upon herself to perform some very cool tricks which involve jumping out the window from multiple stories up and a subsequent vet visit. Really enjoying studying with the accompanying aroma of pee.


Sorry but







.
My postman pleaded with me never to order 'that stinky stuff' again as it made his post bag reek for days afterwards. Such a nice man too.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> Sorry but
> View attachment 488395
> .
> My postman pleaded with me never to order 'that stinky stuff' again as it made his post bag reek for days afterwards. Such a nice man too.


I can imagine!! The first time I bought a valerian toy I opened it and the entire room STUNK! I couldn't believe it!! Even after over a year of owning them they still stink!! I keep them in ziplocked bags but they're clearly not airtight enough...


----------



## £54etgfb6

Cully said:


> My son was in so they couldn't have knocked very loud. I've been to most of the 30 flats here to enquire but no joy so far. I'm just hoping the person who took it in has just gone out and will be back later. Most people in here are honest and try to be helpful but of course, there are a couple I wouldn't trust. Although what anyone in here would want with a VERY heavy metal stand I've no idea.
> Most delivery drivers take a photo of the parcel in my doorway, usually with me next to it. Why would they leave it with just anyone who offers to take it in?


you would have expected them to take a photo of them handing it over to "the lady". Our hermes delivery did that with the neighbour I mentioned. The photo was taken in the middle of the street and just showed the neighbour's arm but at least it was _something_. 30 flats is ridiculous to expect you to filter through, they could have easily asked which flat number the neighbour lives at and written you a note!! ): I'd be really angry...


----------



## picaresque

PMS combined with too-warm (for me) weather is making me quite grumpy today. Also blaming hormones for the fact I ate like crap yesterday. Which probably makes everything worse. 
I washed my hair less than twelve hours ago, why is it greasy already? 
Loud af builders next door who have been there since Christmas getting on my nerves. Greedy landlord doing a full remodel to cram ever more flats into one Victorian terrace. Makes me glad that social housing still has regulations about living space. 
I need to ring the GP to get an appointment for a medication review and I think that’ll be the final straw because they are just a nightmare to deal with. First world/weak millennial problems


----------



## Arny

HarlequinCat said:


> As far as I know that isn't an acceptable form of photo ID for most that require it, it has to either be a passport or full driving licence


Thanks. How annoying.
I first ended up getting one to be able to get into places as I didn't want to carry my passport around and 'spoons thought the passport was fake anyway!


----------



## Jaf

My petty annoyance today is one of my floor tiles near my bathroom. They are seconds, so cheap, but one tile has an out-of-focus pattern. Sometimes I spot it and wonder if I'm getting a migraine, just for a second. I won't buy tile seconds again.


----------



## GingerNinja

Went out to get bin in this morning and my passenger side window is completely shattered, who knows how that happened but excess is £115 so on top of new tyres needed to pass mot and leak detection costing nearly £600, this is an expensive month!


----------



## £54etgfb6

GingerNinja said:


> Went out to get bin in this morning and my passenger side window is completely shattered, who knows how that happened but excess is £115 so on top of new tyres needed to pass mot and leak detection costing nearly £600, this is an expensive month!


Do any of your neighbours have a camera in their car/on their door that may have caught the person/car?? That's so frustrating!!

My partner's most recent MOT was £900 for the requirements :Bag Including the advisories, the bill was a lot, LOT higher. Cars are bloody expensive!!!!


----------



## GingerNinja

bmr10 said:


> Do any of your neighbours have a camera in their car/on their door that may have caught the person/car?? That's so frustrating!!
> 
> My partner's most recent MOT was £900 for the requirements :Bag Including the advisories, the bill was a lot, LOT higher. Cars are bloody expensive!!!!


My car is nowhere near the road and properties here are quite apart from each other. I can only think that last time I went out (s week ago) I did hear a loud thud as if something has hit a window, and that the cold nights and warm mornings may have caused a chip to shatter the window.

Yes cars are so expensive! I don't use mine much but would be stranded without it.


----------



## LittleFox

My petty annoyance is I bent my glasses after passing out on the concrete outside my house at midnight last night while taking Kenzie to the toilet :Shifty


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> My petty annoyance is I bent my glasses after passing out on the concrete outside my house at midnight last night while taking Kenzie to the toilet :Shifty


That sounds more serious than a petty annoyance! Are you OK now?
I fell out of the patio door flat on my face onto concrete last winter, my glasses survived but one of my front teeth was smashed. Blood everywhere! And that was pushing Reena out for her bed-time wee.


----------



## LittleFox

SusieRainbow said:


> That sounds more serious than a petty annoyance! Are you OK now?
> I fell out of the patio door flat on my face onto concrete last winter, my glasses survived but one of my front teeth was smashed. Blood everywhere! And that was pushing Reena out for her bed-time wee.


I'm scraped and bruised but ok  Got checked out by my doctor, I have postural hypotension but don't usually fully pass out like that.

Ouch your accident sounds terrible! Let's blame the dogs


----------



## Karl43

Disguising disappointment with "oh ok"


----------



## Beth78

Karl43 said:


> Disguising disappointment with "oh ok"


Hm ?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Ordering a harness, lead and collar to match. Arrived today and.... the collar is the size of a cats collar, the lead would suit a giant mastiff and the harness is a nice fit! I've checked the invoice and these are the sizes I ordered! Feeling a right numpty!


----------



## Oof

DanWalkersmum said:


> Ordering a harness, lead and collar to match. Arrived today and.... the collar is the size of a cats collar, the lead would suit a giant mastiff and the harness is a nice fit! I've checked the invoice and these are the sizes I ordered! Feeling a right numpty!


Can you return them?

My annoyance is handbags. I am done with handbags, i hate lugging them around. Not using one anymore!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Karl43 said:


> Disguising disappointment with "oh ok"


Come on, we need more than that!


----------



## Karl43

SusieRainbow said:


> Come on, we need more than that!


It's dependant on the person lol some people who I know very very well when they are disappointed or not getting the result that they want from me instead of just putting ok or OK cool or no problem they put "oh ok"

Or "oh ok never mind"

What they actually mean is" I'm very disappointed and that completely sucks and I'm a little bit upset "

It's a non pervasive one and hard to explain. It's all in the tone of the voice .Some people probably say oh ok and literally just mean oh ok

I just prefer it when people say what they mean


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> Can you return them?
> 
> My annoyance is handbags. I am done with handbags, i hate lugging them around. Not using one anymore!


Having a handbag the ideal size … if only.

I gave up bigger bags cos I carried too much and they were too heavy … now the small bags end up overstuffed and everything has to come out to get something out


----------



## SusieRainbow

Karl43 said:


> It's dependant on the person lol some people who I know very very well when they are disappointed or not getting the result that they want from me instead of just putting ok or OK cool or no problem they put "oh ok"
> 
> Or "oh ok never mind"
> 
> What they actually mean is" I'm very disappointed and that completely sucks and I'm a little bit upset "
> 
> It's a non pervasive one and hard to explain. It's all in the tone of the voice .Some people probably say oh ok and literally just mean oh ok
> 
> I just prefer it when people say what they mean


Actually I'm guilty of that myself!


----------



## Karl43

SusieRainbow said:


> Actually I'm guilty of that myself!


Lol I am too ! I guess that makes me a hypocrite haha

My best friend and my mum are terrible for it. As soon as I hear "oh ok "and dependant on the context of the conversation , I just roll my eyes:Arghh


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oof said:


> My annoyance is handbags. I am done with handbags, i hate lugging them around. Not using one anymore!


As a teenager, my Nana encouraged me to carry handbags and go for coffee with my friends as I was now a lady (?? :Sour). I hate coffee and I cannot carry anything on my arms or I get incredibly frustrated/leave it somewhere!!

I love my backpack though!!! I don't have to worry about losing it or fussing around adjusting it on my elbow/shoulder constantly


----------



## SusieRainbow

Karl43 said:


> Lol I am too ! I guess that makes me a hypocrite haha
> 
> My best friend and my mum are terrible for it. As soon as I hear "oh ok "and dependant on the context of the conversation , I just roll my eyes:Arghh


My problem is fear of confrontation, I'm no good at arguments.


----------



## SusieRainbow

bmr10 said:


> As a teenager, my Nana encouraged me to carry handbags and go for coffee with my friends as I was now a lady (?? :Sour). I hate coffee and I cannot carry anything on my arms or I get incredibly frustrated/leave it somewhere!!
> 
> I love my backpack though!!! I don't have to worry about losing it or fussing around adjusting it on my elbow/shoulder constantly


I have a handbag that is also a handbag. I can never find what I want in it though.


----------



## £54etgfb6

SusieRainbow said:


> I have a handbag that is also a handbag. I can never find what I want in it though.


I'm very big on organisation but refer to the many pockets in my backpack as "the big pocket", "the small pockets inside the big pocket", "the skinny pocket", "the smallest pocket", and "the two pockets at the back". To me, I know exactly which pocket I am meaning. However, when my partner has to fish something out of my backpack or put something back in he obviously doesn't and, combined with my need for organisation, I end up getting very ticked off when things go wrong!! 

What I'm saying is that the secret to organisation is pockets but even then you can get pockets mixed up and the whole system falls apart!


----------



## Karl43

SusieRainbow said:


> My problem is fear of confrontation, I'm no good at arguments.


I'm just getting too old for arguments. I like a quiet life


----------



## SusieRainbow

Karl43 said:


> I'm just getting too old for arguments. I like a quiet life


Same here.


----------



## SusieRainbow

bmr10 said:


> I'm very big on organisation but refer to the many pockets in my backpack as "the big pocket", "the small pockets inside the big pocket", "the skinny pocket", "the smallest pocket", and "the two pockets at the back". To me, I know exactly which pocket I am meaning. However, when my partner has to fish something out of my backpack or put something back in he obviously doesn't and, combined with my need for organisation, I end up getting very ticked off when things go wrong!!
> 
> What I'm saying is that the secret to organisation is pockets but even then you can get pockets mixed up and the whole system falls apart!


Mine is hopelessly disorganised. In a fit of clutter-busting I tipped it out and found *15 *lipsticks! No wonder it weighed a ton, funny thing is I hardly ever wear lipstick.


----------



## £54etgfb6

SusieRainbow said:


> Mine is hopelessly disorganised. In a fit of clutter-busting I tipped it out and found *15 *lipsticks! No wonder it weighed a ton, funny thing is I hardly ever wear lipstick.


Oh my gosh!!!!! 

I think that's an issue a lot of people have, you chuck something in and forget about it later and then you can't find anything at all! Whenever my Nana's phone rings and it's in her bag, she misses the call because she's spending so much time fishing through enough napkins to make a tree, multiple diaries, various pens, random bottles of medication, etc etc.


----------



## LittleFox

I've got a Radley obsession so I love handbags!  They're soooooo pretty!


----------



## Oof

bmr10 said:


> As a teenager, my Nana encouraged me to carry handbags and go for coffee with my friends as I was now a lady (?? :Sour). I hate coffee and I cannot carry anything on my arms or I get incredibly frustrated/leave it somewhere!!
> 
> I love my backpack though!!! I don't have to worry about losing it or fussing around adjusting it on my elbow/shoulder constantly


I googled handbags (sad, i know, but i wanted to know where it all started) and apparently it was a victorian thing for ladies to carry their smelling salts in. And then men realised they could make £££ by making them covetable designer lumps of leather. I used to spend hundreds on them. Couldn't fit anything in them and i found certain designs tacky after a while.

Love my backpack too! I don't get shoulder/back ache AND i can actually fit useful things in when i need it!


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> Having a handbag the ideal size … if only.
> 
> I gave up bigger bags cos I carried too much and they were too heavy … now the small bags end up overstuffed and everything has to come out to get something out


I went through a Cambridge Satchel Company phase. The bags are not only huge but heavy. Everytime I used one I'd be walking wonky and end up with a bad back :Hilarious 
Totally understand what you mean about small bags. You need to be a Tetris champion to fit everything in one


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> I've got a Radley obsession so I love handbags!  They're soooooo pretty!


Me too, I have several. My currently-in-use back-pack is a black leather Radley.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I rather like Radley, but I only get one on sale and then think it's too nice to use and squirrel it away . 
I do find a Radley purse at a car boot now and then, and because they're not brand new but in great condition, and because the other person hardly used it, I'm happier to use it.

I have a pop-y clicky shoulder on the side that feels the easiest to carry a bag, and after a while it becomes uncomfortable and sore. The other side the bag just constantly slips and feels clunky and clumsy.
Backpacks annoy the shoulder too, and I don't trust anyone not to steal from my bag where I can't see it.
So I mainly try to have big pockets, and just carry what I need. I have bought a hip bag/bum bag but I don't know if that's a bit tragic for someone in their 30s


----------



## Oof

HarlequinCat said:


> I rather like Radley, but I only get one on sale and then think it's too nice to use and squirrel it away .
> I do find a Radley purse at a car boot now and then, and because they're not brand new but in great condition, and because the other person hardly used it, I'm happier to use it.
> 
> I have a pop-y clicky shoulder on the side that feels the easiest to carry a bag, and after a while it becomes uncomfortable and sore. The other side the bag just constantly slips and feels clunky and clumsy.
> Backpacks annoy the shoulder too, and I don't trust anyone not to steal from my bag where I can't see it.
> So I mainly try to have big pockets, and just carry what I need. I have bought a hip bag/bum bag but I don't know if that's a bit tragic for someone in their 30s


My sister in law uses a bumbug - she's been robbed too many times to trust anything else. I also use a runners belt when i walk Finn and I'm 34  the crime against fashion is worth having free hands


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> Me too, I have several. My currently-in-use back-pack is a black leather Radley.


My best friend is obsessed with those as well. I almost collapsed though when I found out how much they cost!:Wideyed Im more the type who buys a cheap bag down the market (coz its the right size rather then what it looks like!) and uses it til it falls apart.#



Oof said:


> My sister in law uses a bumbug - she's been robbed too many times to trust anything else. I also use a runners belt when i walk Finn and I'm 34  the crime against fashion is worth having free hands


Ive never gone for a bumbag but I have to have a shoulder strap that I can wear across my body. I CBA faffing with a bag that is going to slip off at any moment....hands free all the way! (and dog walking belt for added 'hands free-edness!')LOL:Woot


----------



## Siskin

I use a smallish bag with a long strap so that it can go over the head and sit comfortably on my hip like a messenger style bag. The one I use now is just about the right size and carries most of what I need, it has several different pockets. I think it's easier to take a photo.

here 'tis


----------



## Deguslave

I use Kipling bags. Loads of pockets, waterproof, strong cross body straps, but best of all you can throw them in the washing machine.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I used to use a bum bag in the summer and a I found a small shoulder bag easier over a winter coat.


----------



## Mojo83

It doesn't matter what bag I buy they all annoy me. Unfortunately I love them! keep buying bags and still cram every thing into my pockets


----------



## lullabydream

I seem to be in a minority with @LittleFox that I love handbags especially Radley. I buy them on sale. I often mix and max.

Am wondering what people are stuffing in bags? Purse, phone, tissues, umbrella and that's me sorted.


----------



## £54etgfb6

lullabydream said:


> Am wondering what people are stuffing in bags? Purse, phone, tissues, umbrella and that's me sorted.


Personally, everything but the kitchen sink!! 

Aside from my university stuff (like laptop, books, etc) I have my brolly, water bottle, hand sanitiser, hand moisturiser, lip balm, keys, mirror, period pads, headphones, and then a small bag containing all of my ileostomy supplies in case of any bag leakages/bursts. My water bottle takes up the most room but water is the only thing I drink!!


----------



## LittleFox

lullabydream said:


> I seem to be in a minority with @LittleFox that I love handbags especially Radley. I buy them on sale. I often mix and max.
> 
> Am wondering what people are stuffing in bags? Purse, phone, tissues, umbrella and that's me sorted.


I only have Radley bags, which makes me sound very snobbish but I always get them on sale! I'm hopefully coming to the UK this time next year and am looking forward to going to the Bichester outlet!

I just have phone, wallet, keys, masks, tissues and maybe sunglasses.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LittleFox said:


> I only have Radley bags, which makes me sound very snobbish but I always get them on sale! I'm hopefully coming to the UK this time next year and am looking forward to going to the Bichester outlet!
> 
> I just have phone, wallet, keys, masks, tissues and maybe sunglasses.


Bicester Outlet is an amazing shopping experiene but not cheap. I didn't find anything heavily discounted apart from a Ralph Loren toddlers jacket reduced from £350 to £200!


----------



## Jobeth

LittleFox said:


> I only have Radley bags, which makes me sound very snobbish but I always get them on sale! I'm hopefully coming to the UK this time next year and am looking forward to going to the Bichester outlet!
> 
> .


I like the Radley watches as well. When you come over then try TkMaxx as they often have some discounted Radley items.


----------



## lullabydream

LittleFox said:


> I only have Radley bags, which makes me sound very snobbish but I always get them on sale! I'm hopefully coming to the UK this time next year and am looking forward to going to the Bichester outlet!
> 
> I just have phone, wallet, keys, masks, tissues and maybe sunglasses.


Am a snob too as I only have radley bags, or rather I did till the other week and picked up a bag at tkmaxx. It's huge and I like the look so helpful for small shopping trips.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> I seem to be in a minority with @LittleFox that I love handbags especially Radley. I buy them on sale. I often mix and max.
> 
> Am wondering what people are stuffing in bags? Purse, phone, tissues, umbrella and that's me sorted.


Purse, phone, tissues, lipstick, lip salve, fan, meds, nail file, specs, chewing gum, keys, compact shopping bag ….


----------



## catz4m8z

Technology is kicking my a** yet again.:Shifty
Just removed my 2nd monitor as I think its causing me back ache and can I pull the lead out the back of the computer? Nope it is apparently welded in there....Ive had to just pull it out of the monitor and leave it dangling.
Also coz I 'did something' my computer changed the size of everything and it all looks wrong. Seems like I dont use the recommended display size coz the text looked tiny on it. Even after fiddling around I cant find a display that looks identical to what I had before. For someone who is addicted to their computer and the internet I am really dumb about how to use it all!:Shy


----------



## Lurcherlad

Full length mirrors in bathrooms … opposite the shower!

Why?



:Bag


----------



## Mojo83

Lurcherlad said:


> Full length mirrors in bathrooms … opposite the shower!
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> :Bag


At my work there is a full length mirror next to the toilet!


----------



## catz4m8z

Mojo83 said:


> At my work there is a full length mirror next to the toilet!


 My auntie used to have a mirror on either side of her toilet...you could sit there and watch yourself pee into infinity!!:Jawdrop


----------



## Mojo83

catz4m8z said:


> My auntie used to have a mirror on either side of her toilet...you could sit there and watch yourself pee into infinity!!:Jawdrop


Pee into infinity :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## margy

This forum keep going off!!! I worry for members not on Facebook. We have a lovely community here and hope it continues.


----------



## Deguslave

Mojo83 said:


> At my work there is a full length mirror next to the toilet!


They seem to do that a lot in disabled toilets, its really annoying.


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> This forum keep going off!!! I worry for members not on Facebook. We have a lovely community here and hope it continues.


I'm not on Facebook, it would be very sad if this forum went down.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Beth78 said:


> I'm not on Facebook, it would be very sad if this forum went down.


Please join us! I'llPM you the link if you want .


----------



## Beth78

SusieRainbow said:


> Please join us! I'llPM you the link if you want .


I haven't got a Facebook account. Thank you for the offer though


----------



## margy

Beth78 said:


> I'm not on Facebook, it would be very sad if this forum went down.


I only joined to look at miniature poodle forums, I've avoided it for years. Now it's lucky I did but I hope this forum doesn't go down as have learned loads.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Beth78 said:


> I haven't got a Facebook account. Thank you for the offer though


Maybe think about letting one of us have your email so you're contactable if we do go under?


----------



## Beth78

SusieRainbow said:


> Maybe think about letting one of us have your email so you're contactable if we do go under?


Yes that's a good idea, I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Jaf

Lurcherlad said:


> Full length mirrors in bathrooms … opposite the shower!
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> :Bag


So you can keep an eye out for axe murderers? Or ghosts?


----------



## Cully

Deguslave said:


> They seem to do that a lot in disabled toilets, its really annoying.


It makes me wonder just who is on the other side looking at us. And why!!:Jawdrop


----------



## Kaily

Not closing the freezer door properly after putting the shopping away and not noticing for 24 hours. All food defrosted and now binned.


----------



## Cully

Kaily said:


> Not closing the freezer door properly after putting the shopping away and not noticing for 24 hours. All food defrosted and now binned.


Oh no! That's happened to me so often I now have a note stuck to the door "CHECK DOOR SHUT".
Don't bin everything though. Veg will keep, and cook everything you're able to asap.
Do you have household insurance which covers it?


----------



## Kaily

Cully said:


> Oh no! That's happened to me so often I now have a note stuck to the door "CHECK DOOR SHUT".
> Don't bin everything though. Veg will keep, and cook everything you're able to asap.
> Do you have household insurance which covers it?


I am actually more concerned about how much electric it must of burned. I didn't have much in there, expensive ice cream, big unopened bag of oven chips, unopened frozen peas. I did manage to save some prawns.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Save the unopened peas and keep them in the freezer as an ice bag for some re backs and joints. I’ve been using the same cheap bag for that purpose for years … just make sure the family know they must not be eaten


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaily said:


> Not closing the freezer door properly after putting the shopping away and not noticing for 24 hours. All food defrosted and now binned.


We have done that overnight a few times lately, so I've just closed the door let it freeze up again and still used the food in it, nothing nasty has happen to us yet.


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> Save the unopened peas and keep them in the freezer as an ice bag for some re backs and joints. I've been using the same cheap bag for that purpose for years … just make sure the family know they must not be eaten


 I did that and only noticed peas had vanished the next time I needed an ice pack. Seems my sons had them with a tin of sweetcorn. chips and haddock goujons a few weeks earlier.


----------



## catz4m8z

Jaf said:


> So you can keep an eye out for axe murderers? Or ghosts?


I think this is accurate...horror movies rely on you having stupidly large mirrors in bathrooms for ghosts to appear. Either that or bathroom designers have drastically overestimated how much most of us want to look at ourselves naked!!:Hilarious (bad enough I have to get naked in there....I dont want to have to see it as well!LOL:Jawdrop).

My neighbour decided last night that nearly midnight was the perfect time to have a bonfire in his back garden, which is kinda suspicious behaviour IMO.:Shifty But the gardens only 10ft wide, it was a large fire and he may well have been drunk but he managed not to set fire to either garden fence so...good job, neighbour!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Lots of building going on round here.

And these estates are given names like ‘Greenfields’, ‘Meadowlands’ or ‘The Paddocks’.

Exactly the things that are now lost forever because they’ve been built over.

Ironic.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Full length mirrors in bathrooms … opposite the shower!
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> :Bag


:Jawdrop nightmare!


----------



## Karl43

People asking me for directions when I am walking with my headphones in my ears:Stop


----------



## £54etgfb6

Karl43 said:


> People asking me for directions when I am walking with my headphones in my ears:Stop


People asking me for directions gives me anxiety in general. I've lived in my city my whole life but I couldn't tell you more than 10 street names- I walk everywhere! I'm a bit of a "well if you go this way you'll see this shop, turn that way and keep walking until you see this landmark, go down the road next to that and you should be there" person aka useless.

However, I am *great* at finding my way around probably because I've grown so reliant on landmarks and general feeling (a bit like a homing pigeon!).


----------



## catz4m8z

bmr10 said:


> People asking me for directions gives me anxiety in general. I've lived in my city my whole life but I couldn't tell you more than 10 street names- I walk everywhere!


Makes me panic too! Again with the walking everywhere as well....I generally only know the streets I walk the dogs along.
Plus people stopping their cars to ask directions makes me abit nervous ever since that guy a couple of summers ago stopped and asked for directions with his **** hanging out....sheesh.:Yuck:Shifty


----------



## Oof

Karl43 said:


> People asking me for directions when I am walking with my headphones in my ears:Stop


People speaking at me when I have my back turned and head phones on and then they get angry because i have no idea what they're on about


----------



## Cully

People wearing headphones and staring at their phone who barge into me nearly knocking me off my feet then blame me for being in their way. Sorry, but if common courtesy doesn't work then I think there should be rules around wearing headphones in public places where they could be a nuisance to others.


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH, when he says something I don’t quite hear so say “pardon?” expecting him to repeat what he had just said.

But he always says something different… which then makes no sense.

So I have to say “no, not that, what did you say originally?” … and he gets all huffy! 

Men!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> People wearing headphones and staring at their phone who barge into me nearly knocking me off my feet then blame me for being in their way. Sorry, but if common courtesy doesn't work then I think there should be rules around wearing headphones in public places where they could be a nuisance to others.


I remember when we had Dillon OH was out walking him a young lady was walking straight at them as OH was fed up of moving out of peoples way who were looking at their phone he just kept walking, Dillon head was at just the right or wrong hight if you like when he walked in her crutch she jumped and went bright red, OH said my dog is sorry but you should look where your walking and just walked away.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> I remember when we had Dillon OH was out walking him a young lady was walking straight at them as OH was fed up of moving out of peoples way who were looking at their phone he just kept walking, Dillon head was at just the right or wrong hight if you like when he walked in her crutch she jumped and went bright red, OH said my dog is sorry but you should look where your walking and just walked away.


When I had my scooter people always walked into it then blamed me. I would see them approaching but unaware of me, so would stop the scooter and just sit and wait for them to either realise I was there or walk into me.
Once I was behind a young man who was obviously oblivious to me. It was a narrow path and I needed to pass him so called out 'excuse me' several times at increasing volumes. My last 'EXCUSE ME!!!!!' nearly made him jump out of his skin and fall over. People really are courting trouble when they shut themselves off from their surroundings like that.


----------



## Boxerluver30

People who feel the need to constantly SHOUT. Is no one taught to use indoor voices anymore? Been dogsitting this week and one of my parents neighbours are terrible for this. The parents are two of the loudest people i've ever heard and as a result their kid is constantly screaming/screeching as well. Oh and they have a yappy dog just to make it even better . Thankfully they don't seem to spend much time outdoors and with them being around the back you only hear them sometimes. Must be awful for their immediate neighbours though . 

Came across a group of 3 men cycling together the other day as well walking Samson. I could hear them from the other end of the path they were that loud, and its not as if they were cycling fast either, they were probably going around walking speed and right next to each other. If any of my friends talked to me like that I'd be telling them to keep their voices down and stop deafening me! 

Now I obviously exclude those who are deaf/hard of hearing from this as its understandable in that case but in general people need to learn to queit down a bit .


----------



## Cully

I live in a flat under a woman like that.
Her flat is always full of loud people and their noisy kids. There were 12 in there the other day. In a tiny studio flat!!!! The language is terrible.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> When I had my scooter people always walked into it then blamed me. I would see them approaching but unaware of me, so would stop the scooter and just sit and wait for them to either realise I was there or walk into me.
> Once I was behind a young man who was obviously oblivious to me. It was a narrow path and I needed to pass him so called out 'excuse me' several times at increasing volumes. My last 'EXCUSE ME!!!!!' nearly made him jump out of his skin and fall over. People really are courting trouble when they shut themselves off from their surroundings like that.
> View attachment 489339


It's same when I'm out on my scooter having to slowly creep up the road because the person in front has no idea of anything around them and when they finally realise I'm there they look at me as if I have no right to be there.

I try to keep out of peoples way, never get to close to them, give them room on the pavement, never use it on full power as it's a pavement and people or cars could come out of their drives, I try to respect other pavement users, I feel it's privilege to be able to use them on the pavement, so can't I get the same respect from some people. Not saying everyone is the same most people are lovely it's just some ignorant people make me so mad.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> OH, when he says something I don't quite hear so say "pardon?" expecting him to repeat what he had just said.
> 
> But he always says something different… which then makes no sense.
> 
> So I have to say "no, not that, what did you say originally?" … and he gets all huffy!
> 
> Men!


Or when you ask them to repeat what they said and they reply 'it doesn't matter'.
Grrrr!


----------



## Cully

SusieRainbow said:


> Or when you ask them to repeat what they said and they reply 'it doesn't matter'.
> Grrrr!


I just say 'if doesn't matter why ask in the first place?'
I try not to get annoyed but it does wind me up.


----------



## Beth78

I was the annoying person in front of a mobility scooter today, I listen to my music when I'm out walking so didn't hear the scooter behind me until I felt a bump on the back of my leg.
I walk at a fair pace but not fast enough apparently, I did step aside and let him zoom ahead.
So I was someone's petty annoyance today :Bag.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Boxerluver30 said:


> People who feel the need to constantly SHOUT. Is no one taught to use indoor voices anymore? Been dogsitting this week and one of my parents neighbours are terrible for this. The parents are two of the loudest people i've ever heard and as a result their kid is constantly screaming/screeching as well. Oh and they have a yappy dog just to make it even better . Thankfully they don't seem to spend much time outdoors and with them being around the back you only hear them sometimes. Must be awful for their immediate neighbours though .
> 
> Came across a group of 3 men cycling together the other day as well walking Samson. I could hear them from the other end of the path they were that loud, and its not as if they were cycling fast either, they were probably going around walking speed and right next to each other. If any of my friends talked to me like that I'd be telling them to keep their voices down and stop deafening me!
> 
> Now I obviously exclude those who are deaf/hard of hearing from this as its understandable in that case but in general people need to learn to queit down a bit .


I have an incredibly loud voice but I was raised by my grandparents who are both a bit hard of hearing so I think it's ingrained in me  I hate it though. If I'm with someone on a bus I refuse to talk because every single person will be able to hear our conversation and it feels really rude :Arghh Only good thing is that I get complimented on my "clarity" when doing presentations at university and I rarely have an issue with people not understanding or hearing me.

On the other hand, I don't like when people at my work mumble or speak quietly!! I have trouble processing sound, especially when people wear masks, so I'm constantly asking "sorry what?". Unless you yell at me I cannot understand you through your mask and the perspex screen between us!!!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Cully said:


> I live in a flat under a woman like that.
> Her flat is always full of loud people and their noisy kids. There were 12 in there the other day. In a tiny studio flat!!!! The language is terrible.


,I just wish people would have more consideration. Sorry you have to live like that @Cully . It makes me pretty thankful for where I live , its not the nicest area however our street is generally pretty peaceful. Plus our immediate neighbours (we're in a terrace) are both pretty quiet . The only time we generally hear noise is when right hand side has her sisters kids over and to be fair she did warn us of that when we moved in .


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oh, one niche thing that annoys me at work is that in Scotland it’s fairly common for people to pronounce the letter “J” as “jai” like the word eye (it’s actually the original pronunciation). If I’m asking someone to spell their name and they say “Jai, Oh, Haytch, Ehn” I’m always like  because a few people mistakenly pronounce G as jai too!!!!!


----------



## Boxerluver30

bmr10 said:


> I have an incredibly loud voice but I was raised by my grandparents who are both a bit hard of hearing so I think it's ingrained in me  I hate it though. If I'm with someone on a bus I refuse to talk because every single person will be able to hear our conversation and it feels really rude :Arghh Only good thing is that I get complimented on my "clarity" when doing presentations at university and I rarely have an issue with people not understanding or hearing me.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't like when people at my work mumble or speak quietly!! I have trouble processing sound, especially when people wear masks, so I'm constantly asking "sorry what?". Unless you yell at me I cannot understand you through your mask and the perspex screen between us!!!


The whole speaking quietly/mumbling is annoying with masks definitely , especially in work where you kinda have to understand what people are saying! I'm just quite sensitive to noise due to autism so thats why shouting annoys me more. I can deal with quiet people better


----------



## Oof

Being told I'm too old to like/do *whatever*.

The only time you're too old to do something is when you're dead.


----------



## Cully

YOU are the only one to decide if and when you're too old for anything. That's so rude:Jawdrop.


----------



## Oof

Cully said:


> YOU are the only one to decide if and when you're too old for anything. That's so rude:Jawdrop.


Indeed, and it's not true either. The whole concept baffles me. Do you wake up on your birthday with a whole new list of likes and dislikes? Different personality? How does that even work lmao.


----------



## Cully

I totally agree about the issues around mask wearing and needing to shout.
Many people have hearing problems, although not deaf, so being able to see the speakers face is important. Not just to read lips, but a person's facial expressions say so much too:Bag. 
I often found myself telling someone "I _am_ smiling", underneath my mask.


----------



## Lurcherlad

When I speak loudly and clearly to OH in a situation when I know he’s either not listening properly and will then ask me to repeat myself self, or in a situation it will be difficult to hear and he asks why I’m shouting at him - as if I’m cross???

Men!!


----------



## £54etgfb6

Boxerluver30 said:


> The whole speaking quietly/mumbling is annoying with masks definitely , especially in work where you kinda have to understand what people are saying! I'm just quite sensitive to noise due to autism so thats why shouting annoys me more. I can deal with quiet people better


I don't like when people actually SHOUT like groups of people yelling and laughing. It makes me uncomfortable because I don't like loud noises but if someone just got a louder voice I'm usually okay. I think I've got more of a teacher kind of voice like it's loud enough for the entire class to hear but I'm not shouting intentionally.
Growing up my family would shout through the house instead of getting up and going to the room where the person they were talking to was!! I always found it really stressful and silly since it was so muffled by the walls/doors/being on a different floor.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oof said:


> Being told I'm too old to like/do *whatever*.
> 
> The only time you're too old to do something is when you're dead.


100%!!!! My partner is a big fan of lego and I get very protective when people say this about him ):< Hobbies and interests should not have an age limit!


----------



## Cully

Beth78 said:


> I was the annoying person in front of a mobility scooter today, I listen to my music when I'm out walking so didn't hear the scooter behind me until I felt a bump on the back of my leg.
> I walk at a fair pace but not fast enough apparently, I did step aside and let him zoom ahead.
> So I was someone's petty annoyance today :Bag.


It does worry me that so many people leave themselves open to dangers when using earphones outside. 
I've done it myself so know how easy it is to get absorbed in what your listening to, you are so in your own world and not aware of what's around you, whether it's a bicycle/scooter, someone laden with heavy shopping bags who is trying to get past, or even a potential mugger. It would be so easy for a cyclist to ride past and grab your phone or bag.
I actually stopped a young woman from falling down a manhole in the pavement left open by a neglectful workman. She gasped in disbelief when she realised what she had almost done. 
Then she put her earphones back on and walked off, leaving me to ring the council and report the problem.:Banghead


----------



## £54etgfb6

catz4m8z said:


> Plus people stopping their cars to ask directions makes me abit nervous ever since that guy a couple of summers ago stopped and asked for directions with his **** hanging out....sheesh.


:Bear I would have been horrified.


----------



## Oof

bmr10 said:


> 100%!!!! My partner is a big fan of lego and I get very protective when people say this about him ):< Hobbies and interests should not have an age limit!


I'm an afol too! Your partner isn't alone 

I was told I'm too old to read manga. By someone the same age as me.

To that i say :Finger no.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Oof said:


> I'm an afol too! Your partner isn't alone
> 
> I was told I'm too old to read manga. By someone the same age as me.
> 
> To that i say :Finger no.


I enjoy some of the lego sets but he's very into them, particularly the star wars collection. He is building an electric guitar model as I type this hehe. I find it nice that he has hobbies, personally!

Manga is the same as a comic, and people of all ages read comics. Heaps of them are age rated too so how would children read them? /: How judgemental for no reason lol.


----------



## Deguslave

Oof said:


> Being told I'm too old to like/do *whatever*.
> 
> The only time you're too old to do something is when you're dead.


I used to have a poster on my office wall, it proudly proclaimed that 'Growing old is mandatory, but growing up is optional.'

Too true!


----------



## Oof

bmr10 said:


> I enjoy some of the lego sets but he's very into them, particularly the star wars collection. He is building an electric guitar model as I type this hehe. I find it nice that he has hobbies, personally!
> 
> Manga is the same as a comic, and people of all ages read comics. Heaps of them are age rated too so how would children read them? /: How judgemental for no reason lol.


Urgh I know, i think some people feel uncomfortable or threatened by other's who have different interests
Ooo the Star Wars sets are very collectible 
This week I bought a few Lego Elves sets off Ebay. They're *technically* for the kids but really they're for me


----------



## Oof

Deguslave said:


> I used to have a poster on my office wall, it proudly proclaimed that 'Growing old is mandatory, but growing up is optional.'
> 
> Too true!


EXACTLY!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Oof said:


> I'm an afol too! Your partner isn't alone
> 
> I was told I'm too old to read manga. By someone the same age as me.
> 
> To that i say :Finger no.


What type of Manga are you in to? I'm a big fan of manga/anime . Depending on the genre as well some of them definitely aren't child friendly so a bit stupid of them . I was raised as a disney kid and still love it to this day, me and my mum still have disney film marathons


----------



## Oof

Boxerluver30 said:


> What type of Manga are you in to? I'm a big fan of manga/anime . Depending on the genre as well some of them definitely aren't child friendly so a bit stupid of them . I was raised as a disney kid and still love it to this day, me and my mum still have disney film marathons


Ahhh I also love Disney!

Oh well, here we go  - Tokyo Ghoul and One Piece are *probably* my favourites, although I love Bleach and Deathnote too. And Naruto. Alot of Shonen Jump stuff was my gateway manga lol.
Also Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service and DoroHeDoro (definitely NOT for kiddos lmao). What about you?


----------



## Boxerluver30

Oof said:


> Ahhh I also love Disney!
> 
> Oh well, here we go  - Tokyo Ghoul and One Piece are *probably* my favourites, although I love Bleach and Deathnote too. And Naruto. Alot of Shonen Jump stuff was my gateway manga lol.
> Also Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service and DoroHeDoro (definitely NOT for kiddos lmao). What about you?


I'm also mainly into the shounen stuff and have read/watched all those on your list except the last two . I'll add my hero academia , jujutsu kaisen and demon slayer . Oh and attack on titan too . I mainly like stuff with some sort of fantasy/sci-fi element to it. I'm the same with books/movies/tv shows as well. Real life is boring/hard so i like to escape from it .


----------



## Oof

Boxerluver30 said:


> I'm also mainly into the shounen stuff and have read/watched all those on your list except the last two . I'll add my hero academia , jujutsu kaisen and demon slayer . Oh and attack on titan too . I mainly like stuff with some sort of fantasy/sci-fi element to it. I'm the same with books/movies/tv shows as well. Real life is boring/hard so i like to escape from it .


Oh i forgot AOT! I haven't watched the last season though (is it good?) Mha i used to like until they spent ages showing the new dorm rooms. I've read volume 1 of jujutsu kaisen and thought it was good. I forgot about One Punch Man and Mob too.
Bleach has a new season coming out this year!
I'm always happy to meet other manga fans


----------



## Boxerluver30

Oof said:


> Oh i forgot AOT! I haven't watched the last season though (is it good?) Mha i used to like until they spent ages showing the new dorm rooms. I've read volume 1 of jujutsu kaisen and thought it was good. I forgot about One Punch Man and Mob too.
> Bleach has a new season coming out this year!
> I'm always happy to meet other manga fans


I'm not up to date with the AOT anime , its on my list though. I already know the ending . I can honestly spend ages talking anime/manga , i'm a massive nerd lol.


----------



## Oof

Boxerluver30 said:


> I'm not up to date with the AOT anime , its on my list though. I already know the ending . I can honestly spend ages talking anime/manga , i'm a massive nerd lol.


Same. I created a tumblr account so i can geek on it with others :Hilarious


----------



## Boxerluver30

Oof said:


> Same. I created a tumblr account so i can geek on it with others :Hilarious


Ooh whats your account name? I'm also on tumblr so will go give you a follow .


----------



## ForestWomble

@Oof and @Boxerluver30 I've seen some manga films that I've really enjoyed, My neighbour Totoro, Ponyo, The cat returns, and Kiki's delivery service being my favourites.


----------



## Boxerluver30

ForestWomble said:


> @Oof and @Boxerluver30 I've seen some manga films that I've really enjoyed, My neighbour Totoro, Ponyo, The cat returns, and Kiki's delivery service being my favourites.


I love pretty much all the studio ghibli films , spirited away is my personal favourite . I was so happy when they all came on netflix


----------



## Oof

And My Neighbours' the Yamadas! 
@ForestWomble theyre good arent they? I love how colourful they are


----------



## rona




----------



## Cully

Anyone else like me, scratching their heads since the word 'manga' appeared on here? Huh!!
:Bag:Wideyed


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxerluver30 said:


> I love pretty much all the studio ghibli films , spirited away is my personal favourite . I was so happy when they all came on netflix


I don't think I've seen spirited away, I shall have to watch out for that. 
I saw another film recently, it premiered on Film 4 recently and I loved it 'Mary and the witches flower' I think it was called, seen that?



Oof said:


> And My Neighbours' the Yamadas!
> @ForestWomble theyre good arent they? I love how colourful they are


Not seen that one either, another to look out for. 
Yes, I love the colour and there is just something about them that I can't describe.


----------



## Deguslave

Cully said:


> Anyone else like me, scratching their heads since the word 'manga' appeared on here? Huh!!
> :Bag:Wideyed


Yep! At first I thought they were on about mangos, as in the fruit, but now I'm just totally confused.


----------



## Boxerluver30

rona said:


>





Cully said:


> Anyone else like me, scratching their heads since the word 'manga' appeared on here? Huh!!
> :Bag:Wideyed





Deguslave said:


> Yep! At first I thought they were on about mangos, as in the fruit, but now I'm just totally confused.


:Hilarious. Manga is a Japanese comic style book and anime is the film/tv version of that . Sorry we kinda derailed the thread there


----------



## Boxerluver30

ForestWomble said:


> I don't think I've seen spirited away, I shall have to watch out for that.
> I saw another film recently, it premiered on Film 4 recently and I loved it 'Mary and the witches flower' I think it was called, seen that?
> 
> Not seen that one either, another to look out for.
> Yes, I love the colour and there is just something about them that I can't describe.


I haven't seen that , i'll go look it up


----------



## Cully

Boxerluver30 said:


> :Hilarious. Manga is a Japanese comic style book and anime is the film/tv version of that . Sorry we kinda derailed the thread there


Not a problem for me. I'll just stick to hanging around with my dinosaur friends.

EDIT to add - you could always start a separate thread if you think there's enough interest. From the related posts I would say the interest is already there.


----------



## Deguslave

I'm with the dinosaurs too, lol.


----------



## lullabydream

My son's are into Anime and Manga @Oof and @Boxerluver30

My eldest son manga collection looks weird in my opinion and am pretty sure it's not to your taste except Death note of course!


----------



## Dave S

Snooker.
Greatest cure for insomnia and it's free.
Such a boring thing and spread over quite a few days and nights.
Why on earth do they have to show slow motion "action replays" of a slow shot?
It'd even more boring than cricket.


----------



## £54etgfb6

Dave S said:


> Snooker.
> Greatest cure for insomnia and it's free.
> Such a boring thing and spread over quite a few days and nights.
> Why on earth do they have to show slow motion "action replays" of a slow shot?
> It'd even more boring than cricket.


My grandpa was a snooker referee and the only thing ever on the telly at my grandparent's home is snooker!!! It is such a slow and overly serious game. Why is there hardly anyone in the audience too??? My grandpa refers to players on the TV as if they're big-name people and yet there's about 10 people in the audience (pre-covid)! I never got into it and every time I've tried to play it I've sent the cue ball off the table onto the floor by accident :Bag


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Snooker.
> Greatest cure for insomnia and it's free.
> Such a boring thing and spread over quite a few days and nights.
> Why on earth do they have to show slow motion "action replays" of a slow shot?
> It'd even more boring than cricket.


My dad used to watch it when the tv was still in black and white!

There is the time the commentator explained "for those of you watching in black and white, the black ball is next to the pink" 

(Or words to that effect )


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Snooker.
> *Greatest cure for insomnia and it's free.*
> Such a boring thing and spread over quite a few days and nights.
> Why on earth do they have to show slow motion "action replays" of a slow shot?
> It'd even more boring than cricket.


I'd like to add Golf.



Lurcherlad said:


> My dad used to watch it when the tv was still in black and white!
> 
> There is the time the commentator explained *"for those of you watching in black and white, the black ball is next to the pink"*
> 
> (Or words to that effect )


I remember David Coleman saying the same with a football team playing in red.


----------



## ForestWomble

As a child I remember watching Big Break, that was fun. 

Anyone else remember that gameshow?


----------



## picaresque

ForestWomble said:


> As a child I remember watching Big Break, that was fun.
> 
> Anyone else remember that gameshow?


I can definitely remember the theme tune. And a bunch of others from sports shows of that era which is weird because there are no sport fans in my immediate family. Must be because we only had four channels back then lol, well five if you count S4C.


----------



## ForestWomble

picaresque said:


> I can definitely remember the theme tune. And a bunch of others from sports shows of that era which is weird because there are no sport fans in my immediate family. Must be because we only had four channels back then lol, well five if you count S4C.


Funny isn't it, my family aren't sport fans either, but every Saturday we'd watch Big Break.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'd like to add Golf.
> 
> I remember David Coleman saying the same with a football team playing in red.


It was Ted Lowe on Pot Black …

He's going for the pink, and for those of you with black-and-white sets, the yellow is behind the blue.

And another …

Fred Davis, the doyen of snooker, now 67 years of age and too old to get his leg over, prefers to use his left hand.


----------



## catz4m8z

ForestWomble said:


> Funny isn't it, my family aren't sport fans either, but every Saturday we'd watch Big Break.


remember Bullseye? Darts is just as riveting as snooker IMO! I know we complain that tv sucks nowadays but there did used to be some right rubbish on back in the day!

Im annoyed and slightly freaked out that somebody subscribed to me on Youtube....I didnt know people could do that if you were just commenting on other videos!:Wideyed I hate anybody following/subscribing/etc me anywhere as I start to feel mildly stalked.:Shifty:Shy


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> remember Bullseye? Darts is just as riveting as snooker IMO! I know we complain that tv sucks nowadays but there did used to be some right rubbish on back in the day!
> 
> Im annoyed and slightly freaked out that somebody subscribed to me on Youtube....I didnt know people could do that if you were just commenting on other videos!:Wideyed I hate anybody following/subscribing/etc me anywhere as I start to feel mildly stalked.:Shifty:Shy


Neither did I, I thought you had to be putting up vids etc.
I subscribe to quite a few people on YouTube who are posting regularly on subjects I'm interested in but that's entirely different. I shall have to watch out for that as I comment from time to time.


----------



## ForestWomble

catz4m8z said:


> remember Bullseye? Darts is just as riveting as snooker IMO! I know we complain that tv sucks nowadays but there did used to be some right rubbish on back in the day!
> 
> Im annoyed and slightly freaked out that somebody subscribed to me on Youtube....I didnt know people could do that if you were just commenting on other videos!:Wideyed I hate anybody following/subscribing/etc me anywhere as I start to feel mildly stalked.:Shifty:Shy


Never saw Bullseye back then, but saw the repeats of it a few years ago, used to watch it when I couldn't sleep, great show to get you to sleep.


----------



## lorilu

When I went out for my hike Saturday morning I grabbed my camera because you just never know where you might want to take a shot of something. 

When I parked and got out and was halfway along to the trailhead I remembered I forgot the camera. I hesitated, didn't feel like going back to the car, so left it.

Sure enough, at the top of a steep trail I heard a pileated woodpecker. It took me some time to locate him but I finally did, and it would have made a wonderful shot with my camera. He was visible plain as anything, and didn't care that I was watching him. I stood and watched him for quite a while.

Most woodpeckers are shy and will move around to the other side of the tree, but not this guy.


----------



## SusieRainbow

The use of 'discrete' for 'discreet' Totally different meanings!


----------



## Deguslave

Landlords and housing associations.

After being kept waiting to view a property for 10 weeks because they didn't say when they offered it to me that it wasn't ready, they now expect me to drop everything and view tomorrow because they have to have a quick turnaround! Flippin cheek! 

I've had one telephone conversation with them since the offer was made and then I was effectively told off like a naughty 5 year old because I wanted to know when the keys would be back. This doesn't bode well for a future working relationship.


----------



## Cully

SusieRainbow said:


> The use of 'discrete' for 'discreet' Totally different meanings!



'It's rubbish and not fit for porpoise.' 
'My dog is being spade tomorrow.'
'So you made a mistake. Well we're only human beans.'
And I love this from Mike Tyson about retiring- 'I might just fade into Bolivian'.

Love 'em.


----------



## Deguslave

A former neighbour used to use the wrong word quite a bit, she complained to the landlord that the fire brigade had rendered her cooker point absolute when she meant obsolete; the tenant above her was bombarded instead of bombastic; and the care worker was condensed when she meant condescending!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> 'It's rubbish and not fit for porpoise.'
> 'My dog is being spade tomorrow.'
> 'So you made a mistake. Well we're only human beans.'
> And I love this from Mike Tyson about retiring- 'I might just fade into Bolivian'.
> 
> Love 'em.


Shabby Sheek!


----------



## Cully

Deguslave said:


> A former neighbour used to use the wrong word quite a bit, she complained to the landlord that the fire brigade had rendered her cooker point absolute when she meant obsolete; the tenant above her was bombarded instead of bombastic; and the care worker was condensed when she meant condescending!


That reminds me of a neighbour whose husband had a pathetic leg instead of prosthetic.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> That reminds me of a neighbour whose husband had a pathetic leg instead of prosthetic.


That sort of works doesn't it. I call my leg pathetic from time to time although I do have it all still:Hilarious


----------



## Lyracollie

Delivery drivers have been getting on my nerves lately, chapping the door once very quietly and seemingly legging it full speed before you even have a chance to answer. Drives me nuts. 

Missed 2 parcels that I've been home for as I didn't have enough time to even get downstairs before he'd disappeared. Last time I waited by the door and opened it the second I heard him coming and he was already writing the "sorry we missed you" note.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lyracollie said:


> Delivery drivers have been getting on my nerves lately, chapping the door once very quietly and seemingly legging it full speed before you even have a chance to answer. Drives me nuts.
> 
> Missed 2 parcels that I've been home for as I didn't have enough time to even get downstairs before he'd disappeared. Last time I waited by the door and opened it the second I heard him coming and he was already writing the "sorry we missed you" note.


We never normally don't have trouble with delivery drivers but we were expecting a parcel by yodel between 1.30pm and 2.30pm Saturday afternoon nothing came OH went to put something in the wheelie bin at 5pm and the parcel was stuffed between the bin and the wall.


----------



## Cully

I know the drivers work at apace and have to deliver the days parcels or it affects pay, so I do understand why they deliver the way do.
I also have drivers who are really efficient, so I expect it's often down to the company they work for.
Nevertheless things won't improve if we don't complain. It doesn't have to be unpleasant as I hate to think someone will lose their job, but it needs to be mentioned or nothing will improve and we will just continue to pointlessly moan.


----------



## £54etgfb6

bmr10 said:


> My grandpa was a snooker referee and the only thing ever on the telly at my grandparent's home is snooker!!! It is such a slow and overly serious game. Why is there hardly anyone in the audience too??? My grandpa refers to players on the TV as if they're big-name people and yet there's about 10 people in the audience (pre-covid)! I never got into it and every time I've tried to play it I've sent the cue ball off the table onto the floor by accident :Bag


To add to this for all of you snooker fans out there; My grandpa has informed me tonight he is to referee several games between Judd Trump and snooker players attending a charity night in Dundee this weekend. Judd's the former world champion (and is expected to win the title again soon), can you imagine Cristiano Ronaldo being at your local sports centre for a game of football?? Snooker is such a small world


----------



## Lurcherlad

bmr10 said:


> To add to this for all of you snooker fans out there; My grandpa has informed me tonight he is to referee several games between Judd Trump and snooker players attending a charity night in Dundee this weekend. Judd's the former world champion (and is expected to win the title again soon), can you imagine Cristiano Ronaldo being at your local sports centre for a game of football?? Snooker is such a small world


Well, I had a friend who went out a few times with Steve Davis, many years ago


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, I had a friend who went out a few times with Steve Davis, many years ago


Was he as boring as he comes across on TV?


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> Was he as boring as he comes across on TV?


Haha! Well, let's just say, they were polar opposites in every way


----------



## Dave S

All the newspaper column inches and television news reports about Johnny Depp and Amber Heard suing each other for millions whilst there is poverty, a war on, homeless, refugees, cost of living crises, inflation, rising fuel costs etc.
What an insult to any decent minded person that these two spoilt brats seem to "enjoy" humiliating each other in the public domain and demanding more money and goods from each other than most people can only dream of, whilst many people struggle financially and physically on a daily basis.
Why don't they just "eff off" and sort their problems out in private like civilised human beings.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> All the newspaper column inches and television news reports about Johnny Depp and Amber Heard suing each other for millions whilst there is poverty, a war on, homeless, refugees, cost of living crises, inflation, rising fuel costs etc.
> What an insult to any decent minded person that these two spoilt brats seem to "enjoy" humiliating each other in the public domain and demanding more money and goods from each other than most people can only dream of, whilst many people struggle financially and physically on a daily basis.
> Why don't they just "eff off" and sort their problems out in private like civilised human beings.


I haven't taken too much notice … but seems they deserved each other


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> I haven't taken too much notice … but seems they deserved each other


idk...Im kinda obsessed with watching this!:Shy Lot of pitchforks are out now for AH because she basically abused her partner, ruined his career and then made us all feel sorry for her! Its not about the celebrity aspect IMO, its about how men are automatically disbelieved in domestic abuse cases.
(I will admit though that trial is more interesting then anything on my Netflix or Disneyplus subs!LOL:Hilarious)


----------



## Siskin

Just say thank you 

To get in and out of the site where we have our static van there is a five bar metal gate, easy to hop out of the car and open and close. Everyone is very happy to hold open the gate to let others through and so on and as most people are happy not to have to get out the car, lots of thanks are given. In other words people being polite and friendly.
OH was walking Isla to the gate and a lady was ahead of him in her car. She got out to open the gate so she could drive through, so OH called over that he would close the gate for her. No reply. So he then shouted Did you hear me? She glanced over and said yes then climbed into her car and drove off without another word.
He won’t bother next time.


----------



## Happy Paws2

As much as I love my Hubby there are times :Banghead 
We were in the front garden this morning planting a few plants out and as I can't bend down easily and my balance isn't very good I ask OH if he would get me a chair as it would be easier for me to sit down.
Now we have plastic garden chairs so that's what I thought he'd get as there arms on them so it's easy for me to get up but NO he came back with a dinning room chair complete with the lovely fairly new cushion on, he couldn't understand why I wasn't with impressed. So he had to take it back and fetch one from out the back.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> As much as I love my Hubby there are times :Banghead
> We were in the front garden this morning planting a few plants out and as I can't bend down easily and my balance isn't very good I ask OH if he would get me a chair as it would be easier for me to sit down.
> Now we have plastic garden chairs so that's what I thought he'd get as there arms on them so it's easy for me to get up but NO he came back with a dinning room chair complete with the lovely fairly new cushion on, he couldn't understand why I wasn't with impressed. So he had to take it back and fetch one from out the back.


Well they do have their uses, but you have to spell it out to them.


----------



## Happy Paws2




----------



## catz4m8z

I have a cold and my head is full of snot.....:Meh

that is all...:Shifty


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> I have a cold and my head is full of snot.....:Meh
> 
> that is all...:Shifty


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> I have a cold and my head is full of snot.....:Meh
> 
> that is all...:Shifty


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> I have a cold and my head is full of snot.....:Meh
> 
> that is all...:Shifty


Ugh horrible, I hate it when you wake up with a dust dry mouth cos of breathing through your mouth.


----------



## LittleFox

catz4m8z said:


> I have a cold and my head is full of snot.....:Meh
> 
> that is all...:Shifty


Me too :Shifty


----------



## Lurcherlad

Plantar Fasciitis… lying in bed needing the loo but hobbling there on crutches is basically such a faff and painful 

I’m done with it now … go away!


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> Plantar Fasciitis… lying in bed needing the loo but hobbling there on crutches is basically such a faff and painful
> 
> I'm done with it now … go away!


You have my sympathies. I had that some years ago when I was running a dog at agility. So painful and takes ages to recover.


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth78 said:


> Ugh horrible, I hate it when you wake up with a dust dry mouth cos of breathing through your mouth.


Woke me up at 4am with a blinding headache coz colds always bung up my sinuses...and I still had a piece of loo roll wedged up one nostril so I didnt snot all over myself!
Only positive is that for a while I have a very sexy deep voice!LOL



LittleFox said:


> Me too :Shifty


aww, get well soon. Lets cross our fingers that the Snot Fairy visits someone else soon and leaves us in peace!



Lurcherlad said:


> Plantar Fasciitis… lying in bed needing the loo but hobbling there on crutches is basically such a faff and painful
> 
> I'm done with it now … go away!


ouch. I had that a few years ago and it is super painful, hopefully it goes away soon. Also irritating that your feet cant just behave themselves and work properly isnt it?!


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> I have a cold and my head is full of snot.....:Meh
> 
> that is all...:Shifty


 Try Olbas oil, or eucalyptus. I put a dab of Vicks on the bridge of my nose. Best to do when you're sleepy as the vapour makes you close your eyes.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> As much as I love my Hubby there are times :Banghead
> We were in the front garden this morning planting a few plants out and as I can't bend down easily and my balance isn't very good I ask OH if he would get me a chair as it would be easier for me to sit down.
> Now we have plastic garden chairs so that's what I thought he'd get as there arms on them so it's easy for me to get up but NO he came back with a dinning room chair complete with the lovely fairly new cushion on, he couldn't understand why I wasn't with impressed. So he had to take it back and fetch one from out the back.


Oh my gosh that is hilarious! You wonder what goes through their brains!


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Plantar Fasciitis… lying in bed needing the loo but hobbling there on crutches is basically such a faff and painful
> 
> I'm done with it now … go away!


I've had this for over a year now. I keep a cane next to the bed. It's much better but still not gone. I just realized I forgot to ice my foot last night.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> Oh my gosh that is hilarious! You wonder what goes through their brains!


It does make you wonder, I sometimes think there's nothing there.


----------



## MollySmith

Lots of poorly people. I hope you all get better soon.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Plantar Fasciitis… lying in bed needing the loo but hobbling there on crutches is basically such a faff and painful
> 
> I'm done with it now … go away!


I had this too years ago and got a injection in the sole of my foot that worked immediately . It was a painful injection as felt like the GP was drilling for oil! But the relief was worth it, and never been troubled by it again.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I had this too years ago and got a injection in the sole of my foot that worked immediately . It was a painful injection as felt like the GP was drilling for oil! But the relief was worth it, and never been troubled by it again.


I've had it on and off a while but not this bad.

Before, I was able to walk it off.

This time, I can't bare any pressure on my heel …. once I'm loaded up with painkillers I can get more normal foot position but still not full pressure. Thank gawd for the crutches.

I had a frozen shoulder before and fortunately got relief through physio eventually and avoid the pain of an injection. Similarly agonising as the one you had according to OH who had it 

When I get home I shall sort out some physio and hope I can knock it on the head.

Being overweight isn't helping I do know


----------



## catz4m8z

wow, that sounds really painful. Im lucky in that I can sort mine out by just making sure I wear orthopaedic insoles! It does sound like you need more intervention that you do at home doesnt it?


My cold is still annoying me today. More specifically being a middle aged women and trying to cough, sneeze and maintain bladder integrity all at the same time!:Shy
:Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> I've had it on and off a while but not this bad.
> 
> Before, I was able to walk it off.
> 
> This time, I can't bare any pressure on my heel …. once I'm loaded up with painkillers I can get more normal foot position but still not full pressure. Thank gawd for the crutches.
> 
> I had a frozen shoulder before and fortunately got relief through physio eventually and avoid the pain of an injection. Similarly agonising as the one you had according to OH who had it
> 
> When I get home I shall sort out some physio and hope I can knock it on the head.
> 
> Being overweight isn't helping I do know


I am sorry to hear you're in so much pain when you've only just go well again. How rotten for you.

My dad has inserts in his shoes for this, is that something you've tried?


----------



## Lurcherlad

MollySmith said:


> I am sorry to hear you're in so much pain when you've only just go well again. How rotten for you.
> 
> My dad has inserts in his shoes for this, is that something you've tried?


I have them … and thought they were helping.

Last couple of days I think I'm feeling a slight improvement… though I'm fully dosing on painkillers.

Ironically, OH was meant to be the one holding us back on this trip with his dodgy knees and gout … trust me to trump him! 

Luckily our trip was more about seeing the sights than doing the activities 

I'm still enjoying visiting the places OH went to as a "wee lad" and all the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Cully

Labels, again!
I've just had to cut a scratchy label out of my T shirt, and accidentally cut the material too. Arrgh!
Why are companies still using that type of label when so many others are printing the details on the item, or putting labels on the inside seams. And why do they have to be made from such harsh scratchy material??
No more labels please.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> I have them … and thought they were helping.
> 
> Last couple of days I think I'm feeling a slight improvement… though I'm fully dosing on painkillers.
> 
> Ironically, OH was meant to be the one holding us back on this trip with his dodgy knees and gout … trust me to trump him!
> 
> Luckily our trip was more about seeing the sights than doing the activities
> 
> I'm still enjoying visiting the places OH went to as a "wee lad" and all the beautiful scenery.


Oh you two! Actually isn't that always the way? I'm so sorry, I know my dad had really suffered with it, take good care of yourselves


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> Labels, again!
> I've just had to cut a scratchy label out of my T shirt, and accidentally cut the material too. Arrgh!
> Why are companies still using that type of label when so many others are printing the details on the item, or putting labels on the inside seams. And why do they have to be made from such harsh scratchy material??
> No more labels please.


Yes! And rough seams. I have a really itchy bit on my neck from a t-shirt. It's been in the drawer for 6 months and I forgot it why.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I use a needlework unpicker to remove those dreaded labels @Cully and @MollySmith.

They are able to get in and snip the tight, tiny stitching without cutting the garment.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> I use a needlework unpicker to remove those dreaded labels @Cully and @MollySmith.
> 
> They are able to get in and snip the tight, tiny stitching without cutting the garment.


I forgot I had one of those. I think my OH wandered off with it... in fact he did, to take a label off a motorbike helmet and it's probably in a toolbox in the shed. I shall investigate (aka nag him until it's returned)


----------



## Cully

Lurcherlad said:


> I use a needlework unpicker to remove those dreaded labels @Cully and @MollySmith.
> 
> They are able to get in and snip the tight, tiny stitching without cutting the garment.


My eyesight is too bad to be able to use the one I've got. But yes, they work well, if you can see what you're doing.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> My eyesight is too bad to be able to use the one I've got. But yes, they work well, if you can see what you're doing.


I have the same sort of problem only mine is I can't grip any small items so holding of those then trying to unpick something would be a challenge, same as threading a needle even the easy thread ones is quite a challenge.

I used remove all my neck labels horrible things, now I try to buy from brands that print on to the material.


----------



## Cully

I don't understand how whoever decided that using incredibly itchy material for labels thought they were onto a winner. Dare I say, must have been a man!?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I don't understand how whoever decided that using incredibly itchy material for labels thought they were onto a winner. *Dare I say, must have been a man!*?


Yes It must have been


----------



## ECT

Young'uns (14-16yo) shouting and swearing while walking passed my house at 5:45 this morning! They might have been out all night and not care but they stole 15minutes of sleep from me! I'm not sleeping well ATM so it really irritated me. 
My mum would never have let me stay out all night at that age.


----------



## Happy Paws2

ECT said:


> Young'uns (14-16yo) shouting and swearing while walking passed my house at 5:45 this morning! They might have been out all night and not care but they stole 15minutes of sleep from me! I'm not sleeping well ATM so it really irritated me.
> My mum would never have let me stay out all night at that age.


At 14yrs I had to home by 8pm at 16yrs 10pm and if I was late I wasn't allowed go out the next night.

Even at 21yrs I had to be home by 11.30pm unless I was going somewhere special.


----------



## ECT

Happy Paws2 said:


> At 14yrs I had to home by 8pm at 16yrs 10pm and if I was late I wasn't allowed go out the next night.
> 
> Even at 21yrs I had to be home by 11.30pm unless I was going somewhere special.


I was the same. Once I reached 18 I could be out as late as I wanted, as long as I told my mother where I was and who I was with. If I didn't then I was seriously in the bad books!


----------



## Beth78

I don't think this was an annoyance, just an uncomfortable feeling.
Yesterday at the charity shop I was working at the till and opposite me was this doll VVV








It's eyes were following me as I beetled about tidying up the shop. So eventually I put it in the shop window. At least 3 people bought it to the till asking me is it someone famous, and after saying I have no idea they left it staring at me.
It was definitely following me. Hope it's not there on Tuesday.


----------



## ECT

Beth78 said:


> I don't think this was an annoyance, just an uncomfortable feeling.
> Yesterday at the charity shop I was working at the till and opposite me was this doll VVV
> View attachment 490079
> 
> It's eyes were following me as I beetled about tidying up the shop. So eventually I put it in the shop window. At least 3 people bought it to the till asking me is it someone famous, and after saying I have no idea they left it staring at me.
> It was definitely following me. Hope it's not there on Tuesday.


Is it supposed to be Justin Bieber? 
It would creep me out too. I hope someone buys it tomorrow so it can't haunt you anymore


----------



## Lurcherlad

ECT said:


> Is it supposed to be Justin Bieber?
> It would creep me out too. I hope someone buys it tomorrow so it can't haunt you anymore


I thought that, but it doesn't look like any that came up when I Googled


----------



## ECT

Lurcherlad said:


> I thought that, but it doesn't look like any that came up when I Googled


Oh well. I just thought it had the same gormless expression that he does :Hilarious


----------



## Deguslave

Hayfever! My gardener cut my lawns yesterday, cue a night sneezing and blowing my nose. Still suffering this morning when my neighbours decided to strim their jungle which hadn't been touched in almost a year! 

Currently feel like I have my head in a bucket of snot and I'm running out of tissues.


----------



## lullabydream

Deguslave said:


> Hayfever! My gardener cut my lawns yesterday, cue a night sneezing and blowing my nose. Still suffering this morning when my neighbours decided to strim their jungle which hadn't been touched in almost a year!
> 
> Currently feel like I have my head in a bucket of snot and I'm running out of tissues.


Bless you, hope it passes. Am a fellow sufferer but keeping it under control currently


----------



## Happy Paws2

The weather forecast,

I've got to go for a blood test Wednesday morning and it's the only day this week it's forecast to rain


----------



## catz4m8z

Hayfever sounds like it really sucks....how is it fair that plants can launch airstrikes on you?:Wideyed



Im just annoyed that Im sleeping so badly at the moment...soooo tired, I just want a decent nights sleep!:Banghead
If its not my cold keeping me awake its a tension headache, if its not that then Im throwing everything off the bed because Im having a hot flush.:Rage God, I envy those people who just fall asleep and wake up in the morning after a full 7 or 8 hrs...how do they do it?:Shifty


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> I don't understand how whoever decided that using incredibly itchy material for labels thought they were onto a winner. Dare I say, must have been a man!?


I think it's the invisible sewing thread they use, it's like barbed wire!


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Hayfever sounds like it really sucks...*.how is it fair that plants can launch airstrikes on you?*:Wideyed
> 
> Im just annoyed that Im sleeping so badly at the moment...soooo tired, I just want a decent nights sleep!:Banghead
> If its not my cold keeping me awake its a tension headache, if its not that then Im throwing everything off the bed because Im having a hot flush.:Rage God, I envy those people who just fall asleep and wake up in the morning after a full 7 or 8 hrs...how do they do it?:Shifty


Because we keep cutting them down and keep stealing their flowers.

Sorry your suffering hay fever is horrible,


----------



## Lurcherlad

There’s been a few this week …

OH left my pillow behind at a hotel a few days ago

I got a sore foot 10 days ago and have been on crutches and painkillers since

I left my bank card at another hotel we had stayed at 

OH left his soapbag at yet another hotel we had stayed at

OH just knocked a whole pint of beer over … half went over my leg … soggy jeans

So far … still got the rest of this week to go


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> There's been a few this week …
> 
> OH left my pillow behind at a hotel a few days ago
> 
> I got a sore foot 10 days ago and have been on crutches and painkillers since
> 
> I left my bank card at another hotel we had stayed at
> 
> OH left his soapbag at yet another hotel we had stayed at
> 
> OH just knocked a whole pint of beer over … half went over my leg … soggy jeans
> 
> So far … still got the rest of this week to go


Look at it another way, by the time you get home there will be nothing left to unpack from the car.:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> There's been a few this week …
> 
> OH left my pillow behind at a hotel a few days ago
> 
> I got a sore foot 10 days ago and have been on crutches and painkillers since
> 
> I left my bank card at another hotel we had stayed at
> 
> OH left his soapbag at yet another hotel we had stayed at
> 
> OH just knocked a whole pint of beer over … half went over my leg … soggy jeans
> 
> So far … still got the rest of this week to go


Oh dear! Sorry but



Siskin said:


> Look at it another way, by the time you get home there will be nothing left to unpack from the car.:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith

Deguslave said:


> Hayfever! My gardener cut my lawns yesterday, cue a night sneezing and blowing my nose. Still suffering this morning when my neighbours decided to strim their jungle which hadn't been touched in almost a year!
> 
> Currently feel like I have my head in a bucket of snot and I'm running out of tissues.


so sorry, fellow sufferer, and I love no-mow May.


----------



## MollySmith

My husband using the draining board as his personal glass and mug depository, the cupboard is less than 6 feet away.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> There's been a few this week …
> 
> OH left my pillow behind at a hotel a few days ago
> 
> I got a sore foot 10 days ago and have been on crutches and painkillers since
> 
> I left my bank card at another hotel we had stayed at
> 
> OH left his soapbag at yet another hotel we had stayed at
> 
> OH just knocked a whole pint of beer over … half went over my leg … soggy jeans
> 
> So far … still got the rest of this week to go


oh no! Do you think it's a hint by OH that he wants to go back.


----------



## SusieRainbow

A young couple stopped right next to my front gate yesterday for a lengthy chat . Bobby could see and hear them and urged them at the top of his voice to move on. I could see that the young man wasn't happy about Bobby interrupting his conversation but he carried on chatting - at which point I took Bobby inside.
Why would you stand chatting by someone's house if you don't like dogs telling you where to go?
For the record I don't leave my dogs barking in the garden, they are always brought in quickly.


----------



## Kaily

My stomach getting bigger and my bum getting flatter. Soon I will have to wear trousers the other way round! :Wtf


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> There's been a few this week …
> 
> OH left my pillow behind at a hotel a few days ago
> 
> I got a sore foot 10 days ago and have been on crutches and painkillers since
> 
> I left my bank card at another hotel we had stayed at
> 
> OH left his soapbag at yet another hotel we had stayed at
> 
> OH just knocked a whole pint of beer over … half went over my leg … soggy jeans
> 
> So far … still got the rest of this week to go


Things can only get better


----------



## ForestWomble

bmr10 said:


> My partner's stupid alarm clock(s). He's one of these people who believe in waking up but staying in bed for a bit afterwards to cuddle. Only issue is that he sometimes falls back asleep so he needs to set multiple, intermittent alarms. I'm scared by loud noises so it means I have a panic attack multiple times each morning this happens!!! I kneed him so hard in his stomach this morning that he thought he was going to be sick :Bag I did feel bad but I was asleep and it happened when I jerked awake.
> Can we please just have one later alarm and get up afterwards rather than waking up early and having another 5 alarms to deal with?  The adrenaline from the experience makes me feel so unwell afterwards too :Grumpy:Grumpy


I wonder if you'd both be better with a sunrise alarm clock?

I have one and I'd never go back to an ordinary one ever again. 
With mine you set the time you want the alarm to go off, then you can choose how long before the alarm that the 'sunrise' starts (mines set to 20 minutes), it wakes me up gently and I'm normally awake and ready to get up before the alarm.


----------



## Cully

bmr10 said:


> My partner's stupid alarm clock(s). He's one of these people who believe in waking up but staying in bed for a bit afterwards to cuddle. Only issue is that he sometimes falls back asleep so he needs to set multiple, intermittent alarms. I'm scared by loud noises so it means I have a panic attack multiple times each morning this happens!!! I kneed him so hard in his stomach this morning that he thought he was going to be sick :Bag I did feel bad but I was asleep and it happened when I jerked awake.
> Can we please just have one later alarm and get up afterwards rather than waking up early and having another 5 alarms to deal with?  The adrenaline from the experience makes me feel so unwell afterwards too :Grumpy:Grumpy


Can't possibly like, but how irritating for you.


----------



## Cully

Well.......today could have been better!
Rant!!
I mis read the clock and went shopping very early as I needed to get back and shift all the stuff from under my sink as the plumber was coming.
When I got to The Range I was greeted by an assistant who said I was too early, 'we don't open until 8.30'. Which I told her it was. Er... it wasn't, I was an hour early! :Sour So I changed direction and walked to the M&S garage/shop to get my milk instead.
Back home I cleared under the sink, then pulled everything out my huge overstuffed junk cupboard as I 'think' that's where the stopcock is.
Then waited. And waited. And wai.......you know how it goes.
I rang the office to be told by a snotty, gum chewing nobody that *I* had made a mistake and the plumber is booked for tomorrow. No way would she believe that I'm busy all day tomorrow so would never have accepted that appointment. Plus I'd written it straight in my calendar.:Banghead
So he's booked for Thursday now. I've just finished putting everything back where it was and I'm absolutely shattered.
I was going to cook tonight, but now it's beans on toast.
Rant over!:Bag


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh dear @Cully put your feet up and have a well deserved rest


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> Well.......today could have been better!
> Rant!!
> I mis read the clock and went shopping very early as I needed to get back and shift all the stuff from under my sink as the plumber was coming.
> When I got to The Range I was greeted by an assistant who said I was too early, 'we don't open until 8.30'. Which I told her it was. Er... it wasn't, I was an hour early! :Sour So I changed direction and walked to the M&S garage/shop to get my milk instead.
> Back home I cleared under the sink, then pulled everything out my huge overstuffed junk cupboard as I 'think' that's where the stopcock is.
> Then waited. And waited. And wai.......you know how it goes.
> I rang the office to be told by a snotty, gum chewing nobody that *I* had made a mistake and the plumber is booked for tomorrow. No way would she believe that I'm busy all day tomorrow so would never have accepted that appointment. Plus I'd written it straight in my calendar.:Banghead
> So he's booked for Thursday now. I've just finished putting everything back where it was and I'm absolutely shattered.
> I was going to cook tonight, but now it's beans on toast.
> Rant over!:Bag


Oh Cully we've all done it. What a pants day but enjoy the beans on toast.


----------



## MollySmith

Is this irrational? My neighbour taking photos of my planters with my plants in them and posting them on his Twitter account as if they are his own. (I confess I Twitter stalk him..... what's that phrase, eavesdroppers never hear good of themselves...)


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## MollySmith

bmr10 said:


> That's WEIRD /: Can't really do anything in that situation because then he'll know you check his twitter and will question why. Double edged sword /: I'd be annoyed lol don't take photos of my house or my garden and post them online please?


My husband did roll his eyes and say well if you stalk him on Twitter..!

It's very odd, I am trying to be flattered. They had the front garden made over last year, spent thousands and expect it to weed itself so I'm not surprised they've taken a photo of my alliums which look rather lovely. Still I suppose it's also a lesson in faking it on social media 

Edit to add, we have a few friends in common in our arts world so I've taken my own photos and added them to Twitter with the plant names. I do have better things to do


----------



## Deguslave

Well I'm another one who's had a bad day, but not as bad as @Cully.

I've been getting a lot of sorting out done as I desperately need to move house, and won't have much time to pack when I find somewhere. Today while sorting out bag I've managed to pull a muscle in my back, just below my right shoulder blade. I wouldn't mind but I was only lifting a couple of balls of knitting wool! I must have been at a really weird angle.


----------



## MollySmith

Deguslave said:


> Well I'm another one who's had a bad day, but not as bad as @Cully.
> 
> I've been getting a lot of sorting out done as I desperately need to move house, and won't have much time to pack when I find somewhere. Today while sorting out bag I've managed to pull a muscle in my back, just below my right shoulder blade. I wouldn't mind but I was only lifting a couple of balls of knitting wool! I must have been at a really weird angle.


It might be your rotator cuff which is the entire span of your shoulder blade. I often pull mine - I had an op on my right side. There are some gentle stretches on You Tube and you may find rolling on a tennis ball will help, but look them up first!

Poor you, it's proper painful and maybe you're more prone if you're feeling a little tense with so much going on.


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Cully

Deguslave said:


> Well I'm another one who's had a bad day, but not as bad as @Cully.
> 
> I've been getting a lot of sorting out done as I desperately need to move house, and won't have much time to pack when I find somewhere. Today while sorting out bag I've managed to pull a muscle in my back, just below my right shoulder blade. I wouldn't mind but I was only lifting a couple of balls of knitting wool! I must have been at a really weird angle.


Oh I know how painful it can be when you have a particular angle that triggers it. 
One of mine is when I bend to put something in my kitchen swivel bin. I've learnt to hold onto something so my back doesn't take the strain, but do forget at times.
My OH reached to pick up something from the coffee table and was flat in his back for 6 weeks.
Hope a couple of paracetamol are enough to sort it out.


----------



## Cully

MollySmith said:


> Is this irrational? My neighbour taking photos of my planters with my plants in them and posting them on his Twitter account as if they are his own. (I confess I Twitter stalk him..... what's that phrase, eavesdroppers never hear good of themselves...)


Probably not much you can do but it's still a bloo** cheek!


----------



## MollySmith

Cully said:


> Probably not much you can do but it's still a bloo** cheek!


I feel like saying go weed your own backyard - their back garden is a mess, he sits by the bins in his deck chair. All fur coat and no knickers so to speak


----------



## Oof

When the queues are wild in shops so they open up another till and then.... nobody moves to it.

Today i asked the lady in front if she was moving around, she ignored me, so I went and put my stuff on the belt. Suddenly another woman charged out of the queue "Excuse me you can't just do that there is a whole queue of people" *gestures wildly behind us, nearly knocking over some botttles of pop* "you cant do that, you cant, do that! "

Anyway idk what was going on with her but outside she tried to unlock somebody elses car before realising it weren't hers. 

I only wanted coffee.


----------



## catz4m8z

How much rubbish do people produce!? Bin day yesterday and looking along my neighbours houses everybody had between 6 and 20 (yes...20!:Wideyed) black bags piled up outside!
No wonder this planet is turning into a giant garbage heap.:Shifty
I didnt even put any out this week....I only average 1 black bag and 1 recycling bag every other week.:Smug


----------



## Oof

catz4m8z said:


> How much rubbish do people produce!? Bin day yesterday and looking along my neighbours houses everybody had between 6 and 20 (yes...20!:Wideyed) black bags piled up outside!
> No wonder this planet is turning into a giant garbage heap.:Shifty
> I didnt even put any out this week....I only average 1 black bag and 1 recycling bag every other week.:Smug


How do you manage to do that?

My household still fills the recycling and normal bin every week and i thought we were pretty good


----------



## catz4m8z

Oof said:


> How do you manage to do that?
> 
> My household still fills the recycling and normal bin every week and i thought we were pretty good


Honestly Im pretty fanatical about everything being reusable or recyclable.:Shy Plus it helps that there is only 1 of me!


----------



## Oof

catz4m8z said:


> Honestly Im pretty fanatical about everything being reusable or recyclable.:Shy Plus it helps that there is only 1 of me!


Haha there's 4 of us (and finn + 2 guinea pigs). There's a plastic- free shop near me but unfortunately it's too expensive for me atm


----------



## Beth78

We're a house of 5 + dog + 8 hens and we fill all our bins up, we're not allowed to leave rubbish in bags next to the bins for collection.
I'm signed up to do the big plastic count in a few days.
https://thebigplasticcount.com/?source=WB&subsource=OCPOPSOAWB02V5


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth78 said:


> we're not allowed to leave rubbish in bags next to the bins for collection.


Alot of the houses round here open directly onto the street in long terraces so your only option is bags. Its a total PITA, esp close to bin day, as foxes and cats rip them open and you have to clamber over them when walking the dogs!
The worst street (also because it is insanely steep!) has houses that open onto it that also have front steps that come out onto the pavement and take up about a third of it! Then you have all the cars which, of course:Shifty, park right up on the pavement taking up another third to half. If you add bin bags then both sides are effectively barricaded against pedestrians! Everybody just walks in the middle of the road and scatters if a car comes!:Hilarious


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> How much rubbish do people produce!? Bin day yesterday and looking along my neighbours houses everybody had between 6 and 20 (yes...20!:Wideyed) black bags piled up outside!
> No wonder this planet is turning into a giant garbage heap.:Shifty
> I didnt even put any out this week....I only average 1 black bag and 1 recycling bag every other week.:Smug


On a walk the other bin day a plastic bag dropped from a bin the binman was emptying and he just ignored it! I would have picked it up and put it in the bin wagon. I think they may not be allowed to do it,but I wouldn't be able to just leave it to blow around. We also can't leave black bags next to the bin, they will be left if we do.


----------



## Siskin

We can’t leave bags out beside the bins either. There are special local authority plastic sacks for those who can’t have a bin. Also the bin lid must be down properly, nothing sticking up in the bin to stop the lid being closed or they won’t take it.


----------



## catz4m8z

You can pretty much chuck anything out round here...in any condition and the binmen will take it.
Best way to dispose of a body would be to wrap it badly and stick it in front of your house on bin day!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> Honestly Im pretty fanatical about everything being reusable or recyclable.:Shy Plus it helps that there is only 1 of me!


House of 2 plus dog and we are the same. Also fanatical (signed up for Greenpeace plastic free week.. will likely get more anti plastic!)


----------



## margy

Got a filling today at the dentist and coming out bumped into an old acquaintance who I haven't seen in ages. She was full of chat and all I could do was mumble incoherently because of my numb mouth


----------



## Arny

catz4m8z said:


> How much rubbish do people produce!? Bin day yesterday and looking along my neighbours houses everybody had between 6 and 20 (yes...20!:Wideyed) black bags piled up outside!
> No wonder this planet is turning into a giant garbage heap.:Shifty
> I didnt even put any out this week....I only average 1 black bag and 1 recycling bag every other week.:Smug


Household of 3 and one binbag a fortnight here. 
We're a lane with a mix of bins and bags so even if you've got a bin you could get away with putting extra out.
Our recycling bin is usually full though, especially if we've had a delivery as its filled with cardboard boxes.
You always put the bin out here as you never know if it'll be collected the next time!


----------



## kimthecat

Im hiring a wheel chair from the Red Cross for a few weeks as I have to rest my ankles. Its 20 pound a week and when I paid on line the VAT was added. 

If you purchase any disability products you can claim back VAT but not hiring equipment it seems


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Im hiring a wheel chair from the Red Cross for a few weeks as I have to rest my ankles. Its 20 pound a week and when I paid on line *the VAT was added. *
> 
> If you purchase any disability products you can claim back VAT but not hiring equipment it seems


That doesn't seem fair, did you phone them and ask if that was right.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> That doesn't seem fair, did you phone them and ask if that was right.


No but I can ask when we collect the the wheelchair Monday.


----------



## ForestWomble

kimthecat said:


> Im hiring a wheel chair from the Red Cross for a few weeks as I have to rest my ankles. Its 20 pound a week and when I paid on line the VAT was added.
> 
> If you purchase any disability products you can claim back VAT but not hiring equipment it seems


That's not fair! 

Hope your ankles feel better soon.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Im hiring a wheel chair from the Red Cross for a few weeks as I have to rest my ankles. Its 20 pound a week and when I paid on line the VAT was added.
> 
> If you purchase any disability products you can claim back VAT but not hiring equipment it seems


What have you done?


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> What have you done?


:Hilarious Nothing ! Ive had problems with my ankles for several years . Its RA and osteoarthritis causing tendonitis . I had steroid injections into them a week ago and Im not to do walking except for round the house for two weeks . My tendons are weak apparently.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious Nothing ! Ive had problems with my ankles for several years . Its RA and osteoarthritis causing tendonitis . I had steroid injections into them a week ago and Im not to do walking except for round the house for two weeks . My tendons are weak apparently.


That sounds very painful, hope the injections work and give you some relief.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious Nothing ! Ive had problems with my ankles for several years . Its RA and osteoarthritis causing tendonitis . I had steroid injections into them a week ago and Im not to do walking except for round the house for two weeks . My tendons are weak apparently.


Hope the injections work


----------



## Oof

Ages ago dh and I arranged that on the weekends he would cook so I could use the weekends to study.
Guess who is cooking dinner at 7.15pm? ME, because dh 'forgot'


----------



## Karl43

People that stand in groups in a supermarket blocking the aisle whilst talking


----------



## Oof

Karl43 said:


> People that stand in groups in a supermarket blocking the aisle whilst talking


Oh this annoys me so much


----------



## Karl43

Oof said:


> Oh this annoys me so much


I wouldn't mind so much if they apologised and stood to one side so I could at least get past ,but usually I find myself going all the way around because they won't move for anyone, even if I say excuse me

I usually mutter under my breath , " not a social club"


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Deguslave

Display baskets in supermarkets, especially the well known frozen food shop named after a country. They always block the already narrow aisle or they're right in front of the freezer you want.


----------



## catz4m8z

Karl43 said:


> People that stand in groups in a supermarket blocking the aisle whilst talking


People that stand in groups blocking anywhere! It bugs me when they do this outside of shops or just on the pavement. Or refusing to walk in single file so you can get past...I find teenagers are pretty bad for this. They always seem to want to walk like they are Dorothy and are 'off to see the wizard!'.

Annoyed (and grossed out) since discovering I have a fly infestation in my bathroom.:Shifty Giant horrible black flies everywhere. Opened the curtains yesterday morning and about 20 of them flew at me like a horror movie!:Wideyed There was even more this morning....


----------



## Linda Weasel

@catz4m8z . If you haven't already, Google 'Cluster Flies'.

I had them once, they seemed to originate in my loft. I sprayed, day after day, to get rid of them.


----------



## GingerNinja

Dusting/cleaning tall towel radiators


----------



## catz4m8z

Linda Weasel said:


> @catz4m8z . If you haven't already, Google 'Cluster Flies'.
> 
> I had them once, they seemed to originate in my loft. I sprayed, day after day, to get rid of them.


I think its either houseflies or bluebottles and Im pretty sure a rat died somewhere inside my fitted bathroom units where they laid their eggs!:Yuck None today though so it seems like all the flyspray I was using helped. I had to ban Hannah from the bathroom though as she was crunching her way through so many dead flies she was at risk of poisoning herself!:Vomit
Gotta love the advice from pest control people though. Find the source of the problem.....pull out cabinets, lift floorboards, remove fireplaces, etc. Do people seriously dismantle their houses for some flies or mice!!??:Wideyed


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> I think its either houseflies or bluebottles and Im pretty sure a rat died somewhere inside my fitted bathroom units where they laid their eggs!:Yuck None today though so it seems like all the flyspray I was using helped. I had to ban Hannah from the bathroom though as she was crunching her way through so many dead flies she was at risk of poisoning herself!:Vomit
> Gotta love the advice from pest control people though. Find the source of the problem.....pull out cabinets, lift floorboards, remove fireplaces, etc. Do people seriously dismantle their houses for some flies or mice!!??:Wideyed


The alternative is to buy two VERY expensive Mini Schnauzers because you were led to believe they were bred to be ratters, only to find they're absolutely useless and wouldn't recognise a mouse if one punched them in the nose


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> The alternative is to buy two VERY expensive Mini* Schnauzers because you were led to believe they were bred to be ratters,* only to find they're absolutely useless and wouldn't recognise a mouse if one punched them in the nose


They never do what it says on the bottle, Amber a sheep herding breed, the first sheep she saw she ran away and hid behind a bush with OH hanging onto her lead.


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> People that stand in groups blocking anywhere! It bugs me when they do this outside of shops or just on the pavement. Or refusing to walk in single file so you can get past...I find teenagers are pretty bad for this. They always seem to want to walk like they are Dorothy and are 'off to see the wizard!'.
> 
> Annoyed (and grossed out) since discovering I have a fly infestation in my bathroom.:Shifty Giant horrible black flies everywhere. Opened the curtains yesterday morning and about 20 of them flew at me like a horror movie!:Wideyed There was even more this morning....


This reminds me of a time years ago when my daughters boyfriend offered me his car to use for work because he didn't use it. It was hot weather and on my rounds every time I got in it there were flies buzzing around.I thought they must be coming in the window so shut it and shooed them out. Went on with visiting clients lo and behold loads more flies coming in from the dash board. It was like The Exorcist! I started thinking the car was possessed. That night I told her boyfriend his car was scaring me and he couldn't stop laughing. Turned out he'd been fishing and his box of maggots had spilled into the footwell:Joyful


----------



## ForestWomble

People who don't give you time to get to the door.


----------



## 1507601

People who work in healthcare but get embarrassed talking about certain things... called the pharmacist to ask for advice regarding whether I'd need the morning after pill because of a problem with my tablets. He asked when I had unprotected sex, except he just left it at 'unprotected....'. I corrected him of course.
A few years ago I went to see the doctor about a bad insect bite on my knee. When I asked part way through if he wanted to actually see the bite and went to pull my trouser leg up, he actually panicked! 'No no, there's really no need!' - flustered and everything  I thought, what century is it again?
A teacher I had at college told us about her experience while being pregnant. She had to have a checkup and the young, shy gynecologist actually started giggling while 'down there'.


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lucy2020 said:


> People who work in healthcare but get embarrassed talking about certain things...


You'd probably like me then...I have no shame at all! Working on a ward I often have to do personal care for people and sometimes they do get embaressed but honestly we all have the same equipment and we all produce the same bodily fluids! I dont see the point in making things taboo....I mean Im convinced that everybody on the planet has sharted as an adult at least once in their life!:Hilarious



bmr10 said:


> I've had a few nurses and doctors say "number 2". You're asking me to describe the consistency and frequency of my poo and yet you cannot say the word poo or stool or bowel movement???????


Thats a tricky one TBH...there are so many euphemisms and more often then not calling it a stool or bowel movement will get you a blank look! Besides which saying 'bowel movement' makes me feel all middle class and I dont think I can pull it off!LOL


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## mrs phas

Adults riding bikes on pavements


Just had an old boy fall out of his electric wheelchair into the road Infront of me, all because an adult was cycling on the, narrow, pavement and wouldn't move over for him, forcing him to go to the edge of the kerb, with the obvious consequences
Thankfully I was stationary, in a queue, so had seen it all and realised what was going to happen
I, and others, whacked our hazards on, leapt out, righted his wheelchair, got him up and back in
Thankfully all he had was a grazed head, but he as shocked and a bit weepy, he was more worried he was being a nuisance and wouldn't let any of us take him to the hospital
Cyclist?
Riding off in the distance with headphones on
Don't think he even noticed the ensuing mess he left behind

It's time the police did something about adults riding bike's on pavements


----------



## ForestWomble

mrs phas said:


> Adults riding bikes on pavements
> 
> Just had an old boy fall out of his electric wheelchair into the road Infront of me, all because an adult was cycling on the, narrow, pavement and wouldn't move over for him, forcing him to go to the edge of the kerb, with the obvious consequences
> Thankfully I was stationary, in a queue, so had seen it all and realised what was going to happen
> I, and others, whacked our hazards on, leapt out, righted his wheelchair, got him up and back in
> Thankfully all he had was a grazed head, but he as shocked and a bit weepy, he was more worried he was being a nuisance and wouldn't let any of us take him to the hospital
> Cyclist?
> Riding off in the distance with headphones on
> Don't think he even noticed the ensuing mess he left behind
> 
> It's time the police did something about adults riding bike's on pavements


Poor man, I'm glad you and the others were there to help him and he wasn't badly hurt.


----------



## lorilu

We have an in-service training coming up at work. It's an all day thing, forced to sit in a windowless room with 50 other people on hard chairs for 8 hours.

Our boss neglected giving us the information for over a month so there were very few choices of date left. But I got lucky I thought and managed to get a Friday slot. I want Friday because the day is going to cause me a lot of stress and pain. The claustrophobia will be bad enough but the physical pain will last for several days and I wanted the weekend to rest and recover.

Well now a co-worker has said she has a dr appointment on the day she is scheduled for the training and I have been asked to switch my Friday with her Thursday. I reluctantly agreed, but I also told why I chose Friday, and asked that they try to find another way around it.

I don't know if they will be able to. Now that I'm thinking of it, it seems there was a vague offer to accommodate people who can't attend any of the scheduled dates. I'll ask about that today. I suppose to some I may sound like a prima dona, but the concern is valid. I've been through these before and they do cause me a lot of mental distress(claustrophobia, being in a large crowd of people) and physical pain. And it does take several days of rest to recover.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not good @lorilu … hope something can be done.


----------



## Happy Paws2

lorilu said:


> We have an in-service training coming up at work. It's an all day thing, forced to sit in a windowless room with 50 other people on hard chairs for 8 hours.


Why, what is the point of do that.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why, what is the point of do that.


Well the point is, the training is required by law. Every employee is required to take the training. My issues, my claustrophobia and the anxiety I experience being around large crowds, and my physical discomfort, has always been an issue for me during trainings. In previous years I've just somehow gotten through with it. But it's been over 3 years now since our last in-service and I am 3 years more painful and intolerant, too.

It's not that I object to the training. While much of it is repeat (well, is is meant to be a refresher), still there usually is something new to learn, and I do enjoy watching people who I usually see in other roles, standing up there trying to impart information. And, I usually like to ask questions too.



Lurcherlad said:


> Not good @lorilu … hope something can be done.


It was! 

I am happy to say, they've found an on line training, that while "not as good" (their words), I am going to be allowed to do it that way.


----------



## 1507601

lorilu said:


> It was!
> 
> I am happy to say, they've found an on line training, that while "not as good" (their words), I am going to be allowed to do it that way.


Glad to hear this!

My latest continual annoyance: wet wipes - you try to take one out the packet but it's seemingly impossible to not just get a clump you have to separate and shove back in.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lucy2020 said:


> Glad to hear this!
> 
> My latest continual annoyance: wet wipes - you try to take one out the packet but it's seemingly impossible to not just get a clump you have to separate and shove back in.


Yes they are so annoying, the Dettol surface wipes are just the as bad.


----------



## Siskin

You know how they are saying there are less insects then there used to be. Well I know where they all have gone to. My static van, particularly flies. We have a fly screen on the door but the blessed things are still getting in somewhere. I’ve spent most of the day watching the rain come down and swatting flies. My aims and success rate has improved though


----------



## ForestWomble

I have some material on my windows to stop flies getting in, yet they seem to wait in an orderly queue by the door and rush in as soon as I open it.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> I have some material on my windows to stop flies getting in, yet they seem to wait in an orderly queue by the door and rush in as soon as I open it.


I know exactly what you mean
At the moment we seem to have annihilated the current swarm. However we've just been for a walk so the side door was open for a bit which could mean round 2 will start soon.


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Having a talk with a family member who has gotten into crystals, reiki, angel readings, and spiritualism. It's not my thing but I'm all for people believing in whatever helps them, different strokes for different folks and all that. Well I told her I'd gotten into mindfulness and breathing exercises and they're really helping my anxiety.. quickly interrupted with "No! I dont believe in that at all!" :Bored 

That annoys me, all for talking with their beliefs but as soon as something they dont agree/believe with comes up its shut down quickly.


----------



## Happy Paws2

A subject we have covered before deliveries we don't really have that much trouble with them until today we have had two e-mails saying they have tried to deliver a parcel twice today. I we have been in all day, why don't they ring the bell, knocking the door we don't always hear them. They said they will try once more so put large note on the door. PLEASE RING DOORBELLL! now waiting to see what happens.


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## catz4m8z

The smell of barbeques is everywhere at the moment and its really gross. This isnt even a vegan rant TBH....its just they dont actually smell of food. All I can smell if the charcoal briquettes and weird lighter fluid to the point that I feel like I should phone the gas company to check for a leak!!:Hilarious


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> The smell of barbeques is everywhere at the moment and its really gross. This isnt even a vegan rant TBH....its just they dont actually smell of food. All I can smell if the charcoal briquettes and weird lighter fluid to the point that I feel like I should phone the gas company to check for a leak!!:Hilarious


 I find the smell of them disgusting and I'm a meat eater

At least the neighbours are little farther away here and I don't seem to have to shut the door to keep the stench out. Just can't walk down my garden!


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> I find the smell of them disgusting and I'm a meat eater


Glad it's just not me, I love a nice steak but I hate the smell of a BQ. I think it's the gallons of lighter fuel some people use to get one started as they have know idea of the right way to do it.


----------



## Oof

PawsOnMe said:


> Having a talk with a family member who has gotten into crystals, reiki, angel readings, and spiritualism. It's not my thing but I'm all for people believing in whatever helps them, different strokes for different folks and all that. Well I told her I'd gotten into mindfulness and breathing exercises and they're really helping my anxiety.. quickly interrupted with "No! I dont believe in that at all!" :Bored
> 
> That annoys me, all for talking with their beliefs but as soon as something they dont agree/believe with comes up its shut down quickly.


I'm with you on this, also very annoying


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> Glad it's just not me, I love a nice steak but I hate the smell of a BQ. I think it's the gallons of lighter fuel some people use to get one started as they have know idea of the right way to do it.


Burning meat doesn't smell so good either


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Burning meat doesn't smell so good either


/

And the BQ's I've been to that's just what you get.

At least when OH hasn't done one the meat isn't burnt.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Funny how, if you dished someone up a sausage that was charred on the outside and bright pink in the middle, they wouldn’t eat it. But if it’s off the BBQ then it’s ok.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> Funny how, if you dished someone up a sausage that was charred on the outside and bright pink in the middle, they wouldn't eat it. But if it's off the BBQ then it's ok.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> There's been a few this week …
> 
> OH left my pillow behind at a hotel a few days ago
> 
> I got a sore foot 10 days ago and have been on crutches and painkillers since
> 
> I left my bank card at another hotel we had stayed at
> 
> OH left his soapbag at yet another hotel we had stayed at
> 
> OH just knocked a whole pint of beer over … half went over my leg … soggy jeans
> 
> So far … still got the rest of this week to go


Can't find my waterproof coat … last seen at accommodation in Kielder forest …


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Can't find my waterproof coat … last seen at accommodation in Kielder forest …


 Oh dear.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Oh dear.


I found it! 

:Bag


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> I found it!
> 
> :Bag


----------



## catz4m8z

Weird dreams...
Last night I dreamt I woke up coz Adam peed on the bed:Rage, only to wake up to find Adam _had_ peed the bed, only to discover after flying out of bed at ass o'clock in the morning and stripping the sheets off that the bed was dry and I had in fact dreamt waking up the second time!!:Wideyed
What kind of Inception style shizzle was that!!? 

I might not even be awake now..... :Shifty


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


>


Maybe I should have posted in the "Senior Moment" thread!


----------



## Jaf

Noisy walkers. I don't even mean noisy shoes, I know 2 people that make hideous noise walking in trainers. Stomp, stomp, stomp. Aargggghhhh.


----------



## Jaf

Flaming noisy walker also whistles sharp noises randomly, sings badly to the radio and is always on his noisy phone. Aaaarrrgh. 

I'm so supposed to live with just cats! Luckily my friend goes home Friday.


----------



## Cully

Anyone noticed a lack of bananas on the shelves lately. None in Tesco this morning apart from organic.
Also they seem to have stopped delivering Tv guides. I haven't had one delivered for weeks, although they're available in store.


----------



## Boxerluver30

When people speak to you like crap and think they can get away with it. Well not today matey , its a work colleague and i've reported him as I don't think its acceptable for him to speak to anyone like he spoke to me today . Incidents like this really set off my anxiety too so I've had a pretty crappy day as a result of a 50 year old man who acts more like a 5 year old throwing a temper tantrum. This isn't the first Incident/report either so i'm hoping he gets a disciplinary. 

This is one thing I don't like about the NHS i have to admit, how lenient they are to this sort of behaviour. I've told my step dad who works in a private IT company about some of this guys past behaviour and he said if he acted like that in his company he'd be out on his arse faster than he could say sorry. Maybe if low level Incidents like this were addressed more seriously then it wouldn't continue escalating :Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Cully

Boxerluver30 said:


> When people speak to you like crap and think they can get away with it. Well not today matey , its a work colleague and i've reported him as I don't think its acceptable for him to speak to anyone like he spoke to me today . Incidents like this really set off my anxiety too so I've had a pretty crappy day as a result of a 50 year old man who acts more like a 5 year old throwing a temper tantrum. This isn't the first Incident/report either so i'm hoping he gets a disciplinary.
> 
> This is one thing I don't like about the NHS i have to admit, how lenient they are to this sort of behaviour. I've told my step dad who works in a private IT company about some of this guys past behaviour and he said if he acted like that in his company he'd be out on his arse faster than he could say sorry. Maybe if low level Incidents like this were addressed more seriously then it wouldn't continue escalating :Banghead:Banghead


Good for you reporting it. No one should have to put up with behaviour like that.


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> Anyone noticed a lack of bananas on the shelves lately. None in Tesco this morning apart from organic.
> Also they seem to have stopped delivering Tv guides. I haven't had one delivered for weeks, although they're available in store.


I hadn't noticed a banana shortage at all. We had a Tesco delivery today and they had them. I wonder if it's affecting certain areas for some odd reason


----------



## Jaf

Send help! My noisy friend talks over the tv, laughs impossibly loudly and coughs like a demon. 

And most of the cats run away from him like he's going to eat them. Except Mari who has always liked men, and is on his lap now.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe I should have posted in the "Senior Moment" thread!


Ermmm, you weren't _wearing _it were you?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Boxerluver30 said:


> This is one thing I don't like about the NHS i have to admit, how lenient they are to this sort of behaviour.


I couldn't agree more! I was bullied by one person the year before I took early retirement and when I dared to report it made to feel really pathetic. That was it for me.


----------



## Boxerluver30

SusieRainbow said:


> I couldn't agree more! I was bullied by one person the year before I took early retirement and when I dared to report it made to feel really pathetic. That was it for me.


Sorry to hear that @SusieRainbow . I just don't understand that mentality at all , instead of addressing the bullying punish the bullied instead?! Anyway , found out today he had been called into a disciplinary after I left yesterday and is on his final warning now so we'll see what comes of it . Knowing him though he'll be on his best behaviour for now and then start up again in a couple months time .


----------



## catz4m8z

That opening up the newspaper this morning made me burst into tears.....when are they going to learn?


----------



## Happy Paws2

I got a raw patch of skin under my heel and it hurts to walk and as I can hardly walk at the best of times it really isn't helping.:Arghh


----------



## Happy Paws2

As I've said earlier delivery people, we don't have much trouble with them until this week end. when they said they tried to deliver a parcel three time and we were both in all day, well it has finally arrived I put a A5 piece of paper on the door asking them to ring the doorbell and he still knocked the door, if I had seen him coming to the door we might have missed him again.:Banghead

It's a plant it's lucky to still be alive.


----------



## Lurcherlad

SusieRainbow said:


> Ermmm, you weren't _wearing _it were you?


No, but I do that with my specs


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> I got a raw patch of skin under my heel and it hurts to walk and as I can hardly walk at the best of times it really isn't helping.:Arghh


Ouch! Hope it heals fast x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> As I've said earlier delivery people, we don't have much trouble with them until this week end. when they said they tried to deliver a parcel three time and we were both in all day, well it has finally arrived I put a A5 piece of paper on the door asking them to ring the doorbell and he still knocked the door, if I had seen him coming to the door we might have missed him again.:Banghead
> 
> It's a plant it's lucky to still be alive.


MIL had a box of live plants dumped on her doorstep the other day … full sun …

Box clearly marked "fragile … live plants" with arrows indicating which way up.

The box was on it's side and the plants were in a muddy heap 

Morons!


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> No, but I do that with my specs


I do that so much loose my sunglasses or real glasses and they are just balanced on my head...

Other week I lost my phone which was in my hand and I was going through all the shopping bags I had used as well as my handbag all one handed as I was holding the phone!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Ouch! Hope it heals fast x


Thank you



Lurcherlad said:


> MIL had a box of live plants dumped on her doorstep the other day … full sun …
> 
> Box clearly marked "fragile … live plants" with arrows indicating which way up.
> 
> The box was on it's side and the plants were in a muddy heap
> 
> Morons!


I'm sure some of them have on idea what *fragile *or *live plants* mean :Banghead


----------



## Boxerluver30

catz4m8z said:


> That opening up the newspaper this morning made me burst into tears.....when are they going to learn?


I'm guessing you're referring to the school shooting in texas? So sad , i genuinely don't think its ever going to end as guns aren't ever going to get either tighter controls/banned , its a vicious cycle


----------



## Deguslave

When I moved house a few years ago I marked all the necessary boxes FRAGILE, only for the removal man to drop them to the floor because he thought it said FABRIC. I lost a lot of china that day.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxerluver30 said:


> I'm guessing you're referring to the school shooting in texas? So sad , *i genuinely don't think its ever going to end as guns aren't ever going to get either tighter controls/banned ,* its a vicious cycle


Never going to happen they like their guns to much over there.


----------



## Siskin

I’m trying to work out why the salesman in the gun shop thought it was a perfectly normal thing to sell two assault rifles to an 18 year old boy and also where he got the money from to buy them. Am I right in thinking that you have to be 21 before being allowed to drink alcohol in Texas?


----------



## Boxerluver30

https://www.thetexastrialattorney.com/blog/2015/june/texas-underage-drinking-laws-myth-vs-fact/
The drinking age in Texas is 21 years old. Any minor caught purchasing, consuming, or attempting to purchase alcohol could face underage drinking charges -- Minor in Possession (MIP) or Minor in Consumption (MIC) -- which can come with steep fines and even jail time. What's more is that any adult over the legal drinking age caught providing alcohol to a minor may face even steeper penalties, including a Texas driver's license suspension.

I think legal drinking age is 21 in most US states unless with a parent/guardian. I know when we went to there in 2019 I was 20 at the time and wasn't allowed to buy my own alcohol. This was in various states of new england and new york.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Biden`s speech was heart breaking but then we have heard past presidents make pleads to end these awful tragedies but nothing is ever done and seems unlikely it ever will!


----------



## Linda Weasel

I too have been in tears at the reports of this new horror.

I wouldn’t even want to imagine one of my grandchildren going to school and being shot to pieces by somebody who has a gun just because he was able to walk into a shop and buy it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Ouch! Hope it heals fast x


Had a phone call appointment with the doctor about my blood test and blood pressure results and I told him about my foot, I've a 10.15 this morning for him to have a look at it. It's that bad this morning I can hardly walk on it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Had a phone call appointment with the doctor about my blood test and blood pressure results and I told him about my foot, I've a 10.15 this morning for him to have a look at it. It's that bad this morning I can hardly walk on it.


Glad you have an appointment.. hope it helps.

I'm hobbling again with the plantar fasciitis after a couple of good days.

Think I need some proper checks/tests to formerly confirm the "diagnosis" and get some proper help.

Applied online for nhs self refer physio last week … could be a while before I get a slot though.


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad you have an appointment.. hope it helps.
> 
> I'm hobbling again with the plantar fasciitis after a couple of good days.
> 
> Think I need some proper checks/tests to formerly confirm the "diagnosis" and get some proper help.
> 
> Applied online for nhs self refer physio last week … could be a while before I get a slot though.


Apologies if you've already mentioned this, but are you doing the stretches? NHS website will show these.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad you have an appointment.. hope it helps.
> 
> I'm hobbling again with the plantar fasciitis after a couple of good days.
> 
> Think I need some proper checks/tests to formerly confirm the "diagnosis" and get some proper help.
> 
> Applied online for nhs self refer physio last week … could be a while before I get a slot though.


I'm sorry your in so much pain I've never heard of plantar fasciitis just looked it up no wonder your in pain.

After the doctor pushed and prodded my foot and really hurt me, his given me some strong cream to put on it and told me not to do much walking and when I'm sitting down to take my slipper off and put my foot on a cushion.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Mobile phone network providers!
I got a letter yesterday congratulating me on my upgrade, as far as I can make out the only thing that's changed is the tariff which has doubled! Of course the site concerned (3) is closed for maintenance and the local 3 shop closed down! I have my own phone so not tied in to pay for that.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad you have an appointment.. hope it helps.
> 
> I'm hobbling again with the plantar fasciitis after a couple of good days.
> 
> Think I need some proper checks/tests to formerly confirm the "diagnosis" and get some proper help.
> 
> Applied online for nhs self refer physio last week … could be a while before I get a slot though.





SbanR said:


> Apologies if you've already mentioned this, but are you doing the stretches? NHS website will show these.


The stretches may help initially but they soon make things worse. The tendon needs to heal and it can't if it's constantly being stretched. Icing is really the only thing that helps, in my experience. Some people swear by wrapping it, or using a boot, but I've not had any luck with either of those. Icing and time.....

Mine is finally starting to get better. It's been 14 months since it started.


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> The stretches may help initially but they soon make things worse. The tendon needs to heal and it can't if it's constantly being stretched. Icing is really the only thing that helps, in my experience. Some people swear by wrapping it, or using a boot, but I've not had any luck with either of those. Icing and time.....
> 
> Mine is finally starting to get better. It's been 14 months since it started.


There's just so much conflicting advice.

What you say makes sense @lorilu but then so do the stretches as it was explained that the tendon tightens and shortens at night, and any steps will tear any repair … gentle massage and stretch is advised before getting up to loosen the tendon before stepping …

I don't know what to do for the best tbh … not even sure it's PF either.

Managed to get an appointment for tomorrow at my GP surgery with the Nurse Practitioner. She can refer for X-ray etc.

Let's see what she says ….


----------



## Karl43

People literally banging on my door and then actually shouting my name

Ruhuuuuude

This just happened


----------



## Deguslave

Karl43 said:


> People literally banging on my door and then actually shouting my name
> 
> Ruhuuuuude
> 
> This just happened


Why are they doing this?


----------



## Cully

Karl43 said:


> People literally banging on my door and then actually shouting my name
> 
> Ruhuuuuude
> 
> This just happened


Do you know them? Has it happened before, or to other neighbours? I would ignore them but keep and record of times. How disturbing for you.


----------



## Beth78

I just accidentally ate something with milk in it after being vegan for 6 years an I am disturbed by it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> I just accidentally ate something with milk in it after being vegan for 6 years an I am disturbed by it.


Ooh yuk, but don't stress over it … it was unintentional.


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> There's just so much conflicting advice.
> 
> What you say makes sense @lorilu but then so do the stretches as it was explained that the tendon tightens and shortens at night, and any steps will tear any repair … gentle massage and stretch is advised before getting up to loosen the tendon before stepping …
> 
> I don't know what to do for the best tbh … not even sure it's PF either.
> 
> Managed to get an appointment for tomorrow at my GP surgery with the Nurse Practitioner. She can refer for X-ray etc.
> 
> Let's see what she says ….


I think it's just a case of different remedies work for different people. Stretch and massage made things much much worse for me. That's when I wondered if I was doing it wrong and found articles arguing against stretching, which I found better for me.

One friend used wrapping. It worked for her, I tried it, it did not work for me. Another friend used a boot, she swore by it. The boot simply made my other foot issue (on the same foot) worse.

So little by little, icing is what's working for me. I did have an x ray which turned up a heel spur (or bone spur in the heel, however it's said) but the only recommendation for that is steroid shots. I've passed on that for the time being.


----------



## Karl43

Cully said:


> Do you know them? Has it happened before, or to other neighbours? I would ignore them but keep and record of times. How disturbing for you.


It's my neighbour . She's very intrusive .


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Karl43

bmr10 said:


> She sounds more than intrusive, have you asked why she does this???


She regularly harasses me.

I can be just getting in from work and as soon as she hears the door go, she pounces.

She took in a very small parcel for me ,which I guess was good of her ,but it's a communal stairwell with only a couple of residents ,so she could have just left it outside my door or something, which she's done prior. Instead she bangs with a fist and starts screaming for 20 minutes.

Her ulterior motive is she wants to come in and start prying into my private life as usual and giving me the spanish Inquisition as to what friends i've got and where I've been going and what i've been doing ,all with bad intention.

Also I do not want her within 10 feet of my cat

She's racist ,mean spirited and rude.


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## SbanR

lorilu said:


> The stretches may help initially but they soon make things worse. The tendon needs to heal and it can't if it's constantly being stretched. Icing is really the only thing that helps, in my experience.


The stretches helped when I had plantar fascitis.
But as you acknowledge further on, different remedies help different people.


----------



## Deguslave

bmr10 said:


> The petty thing annoying me is that I _still_ struggle to understand my payslip and all the acronyms it contains. I really don't think it should be this complicated but I still can't get my head around it.


Which ones are you struggling with? I may be able to help.


----------



## Karl43

bmr10 said:


> Oh, I do love a nosy, pushy, passive-aggressive neighbour  I could not deal with someone like her, especially when you're coming home from work and you're tired...
> 
> When I visit my grandparent's the neighbours seem to play a game of who can get to their window first and peer out the window at me. It's so uncomfortable.


She's less passive aggressive and more actively aggressive lol

We used to be friends but she pushed me over the edge with a rage attack which I've never forgotten.

If they rush to the window just when you're visiting your grandparents, they really need to find some activities to do ,they sound really bored



bmr10 said:


> The petty thing annoying me is that I _still_ struggle to understand my payslip and all the acronyms it contains. I really don't think it should be this complicated but I still can't get my head around it.


Fortunately not something I have to deal with, though I do have to do my own tax returns:Bag

Now that's a lot of fun


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Deguslave

You will need to check your contract, but it sounds like your sick pay is causing the issue. You need to check that they have only taken one days sickness into account and not a week. Its possible, especially if they've already made a mistake with your holiday pay, that you are being confused with another employee.

Do you work for a large firm or a small one? Also, who runs your payroll? Is there a specific department you can contact directly to sort it out so you don't have to go through your manager?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Reality shows like The Sowing Bee and the Great British Bake Off, why do they have comedian as a presenter, none of them are funny just irritating and embarrassing, they completely spoil the shows.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Karl43 said:


> It's my neighbour . She's very intrusive .


I sympathise.

I have a neighbour who I help, but it's never enough … she is very demanding.

Yesterday, 2 texts and 10 missed calls from her while I was showering and getting ready to take her out. When I didn't respond, she knocked on my door. I hung out the window to tell her I was wrapped in a towel and would get back to her …

She's driven everyone else to keep their distance. I don't want to abandon her as she's clearly in need, but the situation needs careful handling.

I'm trying to train her to be less dependent upon me … hard work though 

…. as I type I have just had a text …. 

Thankfully, she's not nasty … just sad and lonely really


----------



## Lurcherlad

bmr10 said:


> Oh, I do love a nosy, pushy, passive-aggressive neighbour  I could not deal with someone like her, especially when you're coming home from work and you're tired...
> 
> When I visit my grandparent's the neighbours seem to play a game of who can get to their window first and peer out the window at me. It's so uncomfortable.


We had a neighbour opposite like that … would pull the curtain aside and bog at us … so we started waving and she'd drop the curtain and step back!


----------



## lorilu

SbanR said:


> The stretches helped when I had plantar fascitis.
> But as you acknowledge further on, different remedies help different people.


They did help me, too, when I first started them. They felt good, and I was sure I noticed an improvement. Then after about two weeks I noticed after a stretch the pain was worse instead of better. So I stopped them. No matter what else you do, icing is really important for reducing inflammation. And I HATE icing lol. I have to force myself to do it. 

Also, I already soak my feet regularly in epsom for a different reason, and soaking hasn't made any difference. Doesn't help it or harm it.


----------



## Magyarmum

I've just been out shouting at the builders working next door. I was at the top of the garden with the dogs when I noticed one of the workmen clearing up the site. Collecting up pieces of plastic, paper and wooden pallets, then throwing them up against the back wall of my house. 

Everywhere's so dry here there's a real danger of the rubbish catching fire. Bye bye house! I told then to clear everything well away from my property including dozens of plastic bottles and bags they've left on the small ledge of the back wall and window ledges.

No doubt they're now moaning about that miserable old English b......:Arghh


----------



## Deguslave

A site is not being cleared if all you do is move the rubbish next door!


----------



## Magyarmum

Deguslave said:


> A site is not being cleared if all you do is move the rubbish next door!


The metre wide strip behind my house where they've put the rubbish is part of my property so technically speaking they have cleared their site.


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Deguslave

bmr10 said:


> surely it's a crime to dispose of your litter on someone else's property, especially when said litter is owned by a business??


Good point! Could it be classed as fly tipping?


----------



## Magyarmum

bmr10 said:


> surely it's a crime to dispose of your litter on someone else's property, especially when said litter is owned by a business??





Deguslave said:


> Good point! Could it be classed as fly tipping?


I very much doubt that it would be either classified as a crime or fly tipping here in Hungary. Anyway they've started to clean it up and have been putting it in their truck presumably to dispose of it at the municipal tip.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> They did help me, too, when I first started them. They felt good, and I was sure I noticed an improvement. Then after about two weeks I noticed after a stretch the pain was worse instead of better. So I stopped them. No matter what else you do, icing is really important for reducing inflammation. And I HATE icing lol. I have to force myself to do it.
> 
> Also, I already soak my feet regularly in epsom for a different reason, and soaking hasn't made any difference. Doesn't help it or harm it.


Saw the Nurse Practitioner … she is sending for X-ray and blood tests.

Also told me to leave it alone for now … no
icing or stretching, but to use painkillers and try to walk normally if I can.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cats are annoying me today....2 particular cats.
Noticed them this morning, couple of big chonky lads who must have just moved in. Im already calling them 'The Krays' in my head!:Hilarious Watched them sneaking into next doors bedroom this morning (well, one snuck in...I think the other one was the look out):Shifty. Then just now heard somebodies claws on the back step and thought it was one of the dogs only to find the criminal elements running back down the garden.
I feel like the dogs are going to have a new arch nemesis or two!


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Deguslave

They cannot deduct more than you would have earned had you been at work. You should have either an HR or Personnel Department who will feed directly into payroll, if you can't find any contact info for them, try head office.

Your contract may state that you have a number of unpaid sick days, but this should still only be at your level of pay and not above.


----------



## Kaily

Being given a fourteen hour delivery slot from Argos, from 7am till 9pm. You would think they could narrow it down more than that. 

Trapped in the house till they deliver.


----------



## rona

Kaily said:


> Being given a fourteen hour delivery slot from Argos, from 7am till 9pm. You would think they could narrow it down more than that.
> 
> Trapped in the house till they deliver.


Honestly, is a delivery so important as to lose a day of your life?

I would never shop with them again...........that's just stupid in this age of technology


----------



## Kaily

rona said:


> Honestly, is a delivery so important as to lose a day of your life?
> 
> I would never shop with them again...........that's just stupid in this age of technology


It is a rug. I tried to buy it in store but I couldn't lift it, too heavy. Previously they have given me two hour time slots but not this time due to being busy!

It is ridiculous, I paid £3.95 for it too.


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Honestly, is a delivery so important as to lose a day of your life?
> 
> I would never shop with them again...........that's just stupid in this age of technology


I couldn't agree with you more! About a month ago I spent 5 consecutive days unable to leave the house . Each day I received an email from the courier saying they would deliver sometime between 9am and 7pm which they never did.

They then had the nerve to return the parcel to the supplier telling them I'd cancelled the order???? Emails complaining of their appalling service were ignored by the courier. Eventually the supplier used another delivery service and my parcel arrived withing 24 hours.


----------



## ECT

Had a blood test done at the beginning of April. Got a phone call 2 days later saying I needed to speak to the nurse but not to worry as it was 'just routine' so got a phone call app for 3rd may 'sometime in the afternoon'. Nurse tried to ring at 6:30pm when I was at work with no signal. Rang the next day and was told I needed a new app and the soonest one was 27th may! Receptionist can't give results because they aren't a clinician and aren't trained to read them but 'its definitely nothing to worry about'  New app was again sometime in the afternoon but I asked if it could be before 6 as I have no signal at work. 
Yesterday, no phone call. Nothing. No voicemail either. So now I've got to mess around again trying to get these results. I'm putting money on the fact I will need another app and it will be another 3 weeks before that :Banghead


----------



## rona

Every time my car is clean, the ruddy neighbour starts on the partition wall with a grinder 

He doesn't touch it for weeks then I clean the car...................:Banghead

He's been working on this wall for nearly a year


----------



## ForestWomble

Kaily said:


> Being given a fourteen hour delivery slot from Argos, from 7am till 9pm. You would think they could narrow it down more than that.
> 
> Trapped in the house till they deliver.


I had an Argos delivery last week, same thing, given between 7am - 9pm, no choice to narrow it down.
I did receive an email late morning giving me a 2 hour timeslot though, have yu checked your emails?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Trump wants arm teachers with guns.:Banghead


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws2 said:


> After the doctor pushed and prodded my foot and really hurt me, his given me some strong cream to put on it and told me not to do much walking and when I'm sitting down to take my slipper off and put my foot on a cushion.


Update...

I never thought my heel could hurt so much, It's bearable if I stay stay sitting my chair, but when I need to get a walk up it's like walking on glass, I even have to take my wheels into the loo with me, normally I leave them outside the door.


----------



## Deguslave

Central heating boilers! Mine is due its annual service on Monday, so it decides to break down today.


----------



## catz4m8z

TV shows that have no idea how to use lighting. Im currently watching a series on Netflix and its so blimmin' dark I literally have to watch it with a sheet over my head so I can see whats going on!


----------



## £54etgfb6

.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Update...
> 
> I never thought my heel could hurt so much, It's bearable if I stay stay sitting my chair, but when I need to get a walk up it's like walking on glass, I even have to take my wheels into the loo with me, normally I leave them outside the door.


Ouch! I feel your pain HP …


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> TV shows that have no idea how to use lighting. Im currently watching a series on Netflix and its so blimmin' dark I literally have to watch it with a sheet over my head so I can see whats going on!


And the sound …. Sometimes can barely hear the dialogue 

Wose on channels with adverts which then burst my eardrums as they are too loud!


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> Update...
> 
> I never thought my heel could hurt so much, It's bearable if I stay stay sitting my chair, but when I need to get a walk up it's like walking on glass, I even have to take my wheels into the loo with me, normally I leave them outside the door.


Did the doctor say what he thought it was?
Doesn't sound as if cream is cutting it


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> Did the doctor say what he thought it was?
> Doesn't sound as if cream is cutting it


He said something but it went in ear and straight out the other, I'll give ti a couple more days to work and if it still the same I'll phone and see if I can speak to the same doctor.


----------



## simplysardonic

Probably petty as heck but I'm so fed up of people complaining about being 'poor', then posting about all the things like electric scooters they've bought their children & photos of their frequent holidays- every school holiday, half term & bank holiday weekend they're off somewhere, OK it's only UK based but they're not exactly cheap.


----------



## lullabydream

simplysardonic said:


> Probably petty as heck but I'm so fed up of people complaining about being 'poor', then posting about all the things like electric scooters they've bought their children & photos of their frequent holidays- every school holiday, half term & bank holiday weekend they're off somewhere, OK it's only UK based but they're not exactly cheap.


Welcome to my world not all holidays but the spending on takeaways, and ridiculous items I just don't understand at all!


----------



## Deguslave

Yeah, I had a friend who regularly pleaded poverty then calmly announced she had £50k in premium bonds.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Deguslave said:


> Yeah, I had a friend who regularly pleaded poverty then calmly announced she had £50k in premium bonds.


And she's doesn't have to pay tax on them either.


----------



## Happy Paws2

The table in the living room....
We have a round cottage type wooden table and chars in the living room which when we sit down to lunch we need to put out so we can sit down. So why is it that when I'm in the kitchen getting lunch ready and If I need to go back into the living room to sit down for a while it been laid and moved so I can't get past it with my wheels.  I keep saying don't move till lunch is ready but it doesn't listen


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bad organisation.

Hanging on so far for 20 minutes on the phone, waiting to get through to someone at a call centre to book an X-ray appointment…. 

Yet, I know there will be a Receptionist at each of the 5 local hospitals’ x-ray department desks, twiddling their thumbs waiting to just tick patients off a list as they arrive and point to a chair.

Could they not be the point of contact and book the appointments for their own site?

Instead of everyone having to call one central number (with inadequate staff numbers) just to be left hanging?

To top it off … a message has just told me (after 25 minutes now) “sorry, we are unable to take your call, please try later” and cut the call !!!!!! WTF! :Rage


Took another 20 minutes hanging on before I actually got through to make an appointment…. Ridiculous


----------



## Happy Paws2

The weather...
It's June tomorrow and it's freezing cold I'm fed up with having to wrap up in the house to keep warm.


----------



## Linda Weasel

You know when you think you’ve lost the plot?

Last night I put my Green waste bin out, for collection today. And it’s gone.

Today is general waste day, so black bin to go out. Looked at it and thought it had aged a bit lately. Opened it to put in one and only bag of rubbish and discovered that not only is the inside manky ( I’ve always kept the inside of my bin clean) but it’s got some cigarette ends in the bottom that definitely aren’t mine.

But it has my number, although much more worn than I remember, on the top; although I’m sure my number was on the front.

This is driving me nuts.


----------



## Oof

The binley mega chippy thing that's all over tiktok - have to drive the long way round to get home (and their chips are always stale)


----------



## DanWalkersmum

As we only have a limited space in the garden I also have a few planters scattered around, we have vegetable seedlings that we've grown on too. So you can imagine how annoyed I was to come home after a lovely walk and find a match football smack in the middle of a pot of bizzie lizzies! Why does my neighbour insist on letting their child play with such a heavy ball on a postage stamp garden - grrrrr! rant over. I hope it rains the rest of the half term (I'm not really a twisted, sour old witch, honest)


----------



## picaresque

Posting a birthday card and then realising it’s not going to arrive in time because of the bank holiday.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Linda Weasel said:


> You know when you think you've lost the plot?
> 
> Last night I put my Green waste bin out, for collection today. And it's gone.
> 
> Today is general waste day, so black bin to go out. Looked at it and thought it had aged a bit lately. Opened it to put in one and only bag of rubbish and discovered that not only is the inside manky ( I've always kept the inside of my bin clean) but it's got some cigarette ends in the bottom that definitely aren't mine.
> 
> But it has my number, although much more worn than I remember, on the top; although I'm sure my number was on the front.
> 
> This is driving me nuts.


Has some neighbour grabbed your nicer bin and slapped your number on it to convince you it's yours?

I'd keep an eye out for your actual bin next week….. and grab it back ….. if you can be bothered


----------



## Lurcherlad

picaresque said:


> Posting a birthday card and then realising it's not going to arrive in time because of the bank holiday.


Be aware everyone… lots of cards are arriving opened with any money missing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> The weather...
> It's June tomorrow and it's freezing cold I'm fed up with having to wrap up in the house to keep warm.


Our fleece throws are getting lots of use in the afternoons and evenings … we've even put an electric heater on in the lounge for a couple of hours (door shut) when it's been really chilly.


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> As we only have a limited space in the garden I also have a few planters scattered around, we have vegetable seedlings that we've grown on too. So you can imagine how annoyed I was to come home after a lovely walk and find a match football smack in the middle of a pot of bizzie lizzies! Why does my neighbour insist on letting their child play with such a heavy ball on a postage stamp garden - grrrrr! rant over. I hope it rains the rest of the half term (I'm not really a twisted, sour old witch, honest)


Mum had neighbours with SIX sons when we were kids.

You can imagine the noise, plus balls kicked at the adjoining wooden fence and regularly ending up in our garden.

They were always returned …. after our dog had put her teeth through them 

The noisy, screamy, shouty, misery kid a few gardens down got a trampoline for his birthday the other day …. 

What with screaming kids, barking dogs, strimmers and diy noise …. roll on Summer


----------



## Linda Weasel

Lurcherlad said:


> Has some neighbour grabbed your nicer bin and slapped your number on it to convince you it's yours?
> 
> I'd keep an eye out for your actual bin next week….. and grab it back ….. if you can be bothered


I've spoken to a nice man at the council, and they're sending me new bins.
I know I sound demented and precious, but I hate it when things happen that have no sensible explanation.

Also hate having somebody else's gross old bin. Yuk.


----------



## Happy Paws2

DanWalkersmum said:


> As we only have a limited space in the garden I also have a few planters scattered around, we have vegetable seedlings that we've grown on too. So you can imagine how annoyed I was to come home after a lovely walk and find a match football smack in the middle of a pot of bizzie lizzies! Why does my neighbour insist on letting their child play with such a heavy ball on a postage stamp garden - grrrrr! rant over. * I hope it rains the rest of the half term (I'm not really a twisted, sour old witch, honest)*


I prey for rain every bank and school holiday.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> And the sound …. Sometimes can barely hear the dialogue


That's a fact*; *and sometimes the ''background'' music isn't in the background at all, it's like the Royal Philharmonic blasting out full pelt in the next room. I almost resorted to subtitles one day last week, then I thought that was a bit sad, even by my standards..


----------



## SusieRainbow

SusieRainbow said:


> Mobile phone network providers!
> I got a letter yesterday congratulating me on my upgrade, as far as I can make out the only thing that's changed is the tariff which has doubled! Of course the site concerned (3) is closed for maintenance and the local 3 shop closed down! I have my own phone so not tied in to pay for that.


I have a very happy update to this! I went on online chat, told them I was a pensioner and couldn't pay £17 a month, it was reduced to £3 monthly for unlimited calls and texts and 1GB data. It pays to complain!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Calvine said:


> That's a fact*; *and sometimes the ''background'' music isn't in the background at all, it's like the Royal Philharmonic blasting out full pelt in the next room. I almost resorted to subtitles one day last week, then I thought that was a bit sad, even by my standards..


Sad it may be but I use them all the time. They are very helpful with certain accents.


----------



## Mojo83

Calvine said:


> That's a fact*; *and sometimes the ''background'' music isn't in the background at all, it's like the Royal Philharmonic blasting out full pelt in the next room. I almost resorted to subtitles one day last week, then I thought that was a bit sad, even by my standards..


My daughter always uses the subtitles for this reason!


----------



## Mojo83

Really tired of getting rained on! It'll be bright sunshine and as soon as I step out of the door it hammers down :Banghead even hailstones yesterday  4 times this week. Need to get my car fixed ASAP


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Mum had neighbours with SIX sons when we were kids.
> 
> You can imagine the noise, plus balls kicked at the adjoining wooden fence and regularly ending up in our garden.
> 
> They were always returned …. after our dog had put her teeth through them
> 
> The noisy, screamy, shouty, misery kid a few gardens down got a trampoline for his birthday the other day ….
> 
> What with screaming kids, barking dogs, strimmers and diy noise …. roll on Summer


 Thank your for sharing, I feel so much better knowing I'm not the only one who suffers. They had a bouncy castle that took up the whole of the garden a couple of weekends ago - great fun for them but what with the screaming, crying falling out and the steady loud hum of the motor (it was on all day from 9am to 7pm!) Saturday. Just imagine a fairground, complete with loud thumping music! I know it must have been a birthday or something so I suppose I should be able to put up with it but still....


----------



## Jaf

My petty thing today is changing light bulbs. I'm perfectly capable but it still worries me. Spanish lights have screw in bulbs rather than bayonet and sometimes the glass smashes.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Kids stroking dogs without asking first, this also extends to the parents/guardians for not teaching them . We're on holiday at the moment and was walking through a relatively busy high street earlier. We all went in a few shops whilst one of us waited outside with Samson. I was waiting with him when a little girl walked past with what I presume was her mum and started stroking him on his head. Now tbf she was very gentle but thats not the point, I did comment to the mum to please pull her away and teach her to ask in future. I got a dirty look in return and a "well it shouldn't be out in public then"! EXCUSE ME . I really bit my tongue to not cause a scene but did mutter some choice words under my breath . Grr the whole thing has annoyed me the entire day, i'm sorry that I don't want our dog to be molested by random kids especially when he's tired . It's not as if i said it in a shirty tone either . Rant over


----------



## Pawscrossed

picaresque said:


> Jack Monroe is a massive con artist tbh, check her tattle threads!
> 
> She was poor for about five minutes if that and her story is heavily embellished. She's the acceptable face of poverty for the chattering classes though and darling of the twitterati. Most people who have real experience of this stuff saw through her long ago, her tales just don't add up.


:Hilarious the irony of _tattle_. I am on Twitter and see no tattle - but I see a lot of it on PF.

The Jack Monroe from Twitter that I follow wrote about tin can cooking

Consulted on the School Food Plan and the National Food Strategy. 
In February her tweets highlighting the increasing cost of budget groceries were a factor in Asda lowering prices.
In May, she launched a libel action against Tory MP Lee Anderson for alleging that she profits from the poor.
She's working on the Vimes Boots Index, to measure the cost of basic foodstuffs and inflation as it affects those on the lowest incomes. 
She is also writing a book on the impact of austerity cuts (and tweeted about how much she _doesn't_ make from publishing)
Donated 15,000 copies of her books to food banks including one I volunteer with.

If that's the same Jack Monroe then tattle clearly saves lives


----------



## catz4m8z

Just washed my bedding this morning and looking forward to nice clean sheets when I put my hand on them a little while later I realiesed that one of the dogs had peed on them!
This is not normal behaviour and Id taken the pet stairs away so they dont usually even try to get on the bed during the day.
Now I have no duvet for tonight....
ruddy dogs!:Shifty


----------



## DanWalkersmum

catz4m8z said:


> Just washed my bedding this morning and looking forward to nice clean sheets when I put my hand on them a little while later I realiesed that one of the dogs had peed on them!
> This is not normal behaviour and Id taken the pet stairs away so they dont usually even try to get on the bed during the day.
> Now I have no duvet for tonight....
> ruddy dogs!:Shifty


:Grumpy wonder which one's guilty?


----------



## GingerNinja

catz4m8z said:


> Just washed my bedding this morning and looking forward to nice clean sheets when I put my hand on them a little while later I realiesed that one of the dogs had peed on them!
> This is not normal behaviour and Id taken the pet stairs away so they dont usually even try to get on the bed during the day.
> Now I have no duvet for tonight....
> ruddy dogs!:Shifty


Oh no! I hung mine out last week and a bird pooped on them


----------



## Oof

GingerNinja said:


> Oh no! I hung mine out last week and a bird pooped on them


The morning after washing Finn's bedding, I noticed bird poop all over it.

Poor dog had being lying on it all night :Grumpy

:Hilarious


----------



## GingerNinja

Oof said:


> The morning after washing Finn's bedding, I noticed bird poop all over it.
> 
> Poor dog had being lying on it all night :Grumpy
> 
> :Hilarious


Poor Finn!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Our inter-net went down Saturday morning so no inter-net all weekend 

Our modem/rerouter shut down on Saturday and we had to wait until this morning for a man to come and bring us a new one.


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> Just washed my bedding this morning and looking forward to nice clean sheets when I put my hand on them a little while later I realiesed that one of the dogs had peed on them!
> This is not normal behaviour and Id taken the pet stairs away so they dont usually even try to get on the bed during the day.
> Now I have no duvet for tonight....
> ruddy dogs!:Shifty


My little 3 year old granddaughter visited yesterday and nodded of sitting on the sofa, bless her she was snoring her head of in a real deep sleep, I asked my daughter if we should wake her in case she doesn't sleep tonight. My daughter said that's not what concerned her as she tends to have "an accident " when in a deep sleep. Bless her she's good at using the toilet but still isn't dry through the night . Needless to say she was soaked when we checked her, so I had to wrestle the covers of my sofa wash them and struggle to put them back on. I wouldn't care I still have puppy pads from Belle. Next time if she falls asleep I'll put one under her.


----------



## picaresque

Pawscrossed said:


> :Hilarious the irony of _tattle_. I am on Twitter and see no tattle - but I see a lot of it on PF.
> 
> The Jack Monroe from Twitter that I follow wrote about tin can cooking
> 
> Consulted on the School Food Plan and the National Food Strategy.
> In February her tweets highlighting the increasing cost of budget groceries were a factor in Asda lowering prices.
> In May, she launched a libel action against Tory MP Lee Anderson for alleging that she profits from the poor.
> She's working on the Vimes Boots Index, to measure the cost of basic foodstuffs and inflation as it affects those on the lowest incomes.
> She is also writing a book on the impact of austerity cuts (and tweeted about how much she _doesn't_ make from publishing)
> Donated 15,000 copies of her books to food banks including one I volunteer with.
> 
> If that's the same Jack Monroe then tattle clearly saves lives


Right, here are my issues with Jack Monroe.

Her whole schtick, feed your family for £20 a week etc is covert Tory in the extreme. She's literally branded herself 'the bootstrap cook' for crying out loud.

She claims to be a working class hero these days but here are her own words from when she first made a name for herself as the palatable face of poverty

https://amp.theguardian.com/society...poverty-jack-monroe-it-could-happen-to-anyone



> I had a £27 grand a year job. I've not been brought up on benefits and a tracksuit watching Jeremy Kyle. I'm a middle class, well educated young woman who fell a bit by the way side. You think it doesn't happen to normal people, and you think we are all scumbags, eating burgers and watching day time TV. It can happen to anyone.


Normal people. Nice. Jeremy Kyle, tracksuits etc. Hmm.

It's not a problem that she is middle class (although her contempt for the lower orders is clear) but why is she pretending otherwise now? The reality not edgy enough? There are inconsistencies like this across the board, can't even be bothered to list them but you won't have to look far if you're interested. Read her own articles, blog posts and her tweets, except these she regularly deletes to keep things straight.

If she ever even was skint, for five minutes ten years ago, she knows nothing of the reality of real, long term struggle or generational poverty. Nor has she experience of the current benefit system so her self appointed expert status is irrelevant. She has a gross paternalistic attitude to the working class and honestly I just think she's a liar and a con artist who does indeed grift from her followers on social media. The Vimes Boots Index for example was pure hot air and self promotion (it's gone pretty quiet on that front since it went viral and gained her all the extra Patreon £££) but it was lapped up by her target demographic. Not actual poor people and benefits claimants obviously. Guardian readers.

The Lee Anderson thing - whatever else he might be, and I doubt he and I would agree on much politically, he is actually working class, an ex miner and puts his money where is mouth is. She was the one who started beef with him first, he was responding to that, but now she's the victim. Plus he wasn't wrong.

Jack is from an affluent middle class background. Her family (and the father of her child) are all supportive according to her. There was no reason for her and her toddler son to have starved in Dickensian conditions as her lurid backstory claims. You know, the one where she had to sell her lightbulbs to eat. There's a thriving market for second hand lightbulbs among the poors. Just ask one. I do wonder if her supporters actually pay attention to what she's written because it's all just laughable. Meanwhile there are people genuinely suffering but there's no platform handed to them because they're not a young, attractive middle class grammar school girl who has just enough carefully curated 'rough' to her (tattoos and a slight regional accent that comes and goes at will - BBC Jack sounds quite plummy) to pass as a caricature of poor/lower class. I was going to say I don't know why she's the sacred cow of the performative left but actually I think I do.

Call me over invested if you like, I just have a good nose for bullshit, a decent memory and a honed narc radar. I also resent people who appropriate experiences and hardships they know nothing about.


----------



## Oof

picaresque said:


> Right, here are my issues with Jack Monroe.
> 
> Her whole schtick, feed your family for £20 a week etc is covert Tory in the extreme. She's literally branded herself 'the bootstrap cook' for crying out loud.
> 
> She claims to be a working class hero these days but here are her own words from when she first made a name for herself as the palatable face of poverty
> 
> https://amp.theguardian.com/society...poverty-jack-monroe-it-could-happen-to-anyone
> 
> Normal people. Nice. Jeremy Kyle, tracksuits etc. Hmm.
> 
> It's not a problem that she is middle class (although her contempt for the lower orders is clear) but why is she pretending otherwise now? The reality not edgy enough? There are inconsistencies like this across the board, can't even be bothered to list them but you won't have to look far if you're interested. Read her own articles, blog posts and her tweets, except these she regularly deletes to keep things straight.
> 
> If she ever even was skint, for five minutes ten years ago, she knows nothing of the reality of real, long term struggle or generational poverty. Nor has she experience of the current benefit system so her self appointed expert status is irrelevant. She has a gross paternalistic attitude to the working class and honestly I just think she's a liar and a con artist who does indeed grift from her followers on social media. The Vimes Boots Index for example was pure hot air and self promotion (it's gone pretty quiet on that front since it went viral and gained her all the extra Patreon £££) but it was lapped up by her target demographic. Not actual poor people and benefits claimants obviously. Guardian readers.
> 
> The Lee Anderson thing - whatever else he might be, and I doubt he and I would agree on much politically, he is actually working class, an ex miner and puts his money where is mouth is. She was the one who started beef with him first, he was responding to that, but now she's the victim. Plus he wasn't wrong.
> 
> Jack is from an affluent middle class background. Her family (and the father of her child) are all supportive according to her. There was no reason for her and her toddler son to have starved in Dickensian conditions as her lurid backstory claims. You know, the one where she had to sell her lightbulbs to eat. There's a thriving market for second hand lightbulbs among the poors. Just ask one. I do wonder if her supporters actually pay attention to what she's written because it's all just laughable. Meanwhile there are people genuinely suffering but there's no platform handed to them because they're not a young, attractive middle class grammar school girl who has just enough carefully curated 'rough' to her (tattoos and a slight regional accent that comes and goes at will - BBC Jack sounds quite plummy) to pass as a caricature of poor/lower class. I was going to say I don't know why she's the sacred cow of the performative left but actually I think I do.
> 
> Call me over invested if you like, I just have a good nose for bullshit, a decent memory and a honed narc radar. I also resent people who appropriate experiences and hardships they know nothing about.


I'm glad I read this ^^
I remember her when she first started appearing on tv etc, and at the time I thought she sounded great. The more interviews I watched, the more put-off I was and I couldn't figure out why.


----------



## Deguslave

There was an tv piece she did a few days ago at a food bank, I couldn't help but notice the designer watch she was wearing while preaching about people living in poverty. I'll post the link if I can find it.

Got it. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-61582353


----------



## picaresque

Thanks @Oof and @Deguslave - that clip was certainly interesting but I'll not go on in case I turn this thread full Tattle :Bag


----------



## Oof

Deguslave said:


> There was an tv piece she did a few days ago at a food bank, I couldn't help but notice the designer watch she was wearing while preaching about people living in poverty. I'll post the link if I can find it.
> 
> Got it. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-61582353


Ah ok yeah seen the flashy watch towards the end


----------



## catz4m8z

Never heard of this Monroe person before but having now just Googled I cant say Im bothered one way or another! They were well off, then they were poor....wrote about it and got well off again! Sounds like they are trying to shed a light on issues surrounding poverty which TBF most genuinely poor people cant do because nobody cares what they have to say! I mean they arent going to stay poor just so they can avoid being called a fake, are they?

2 petty things for me today-
1. clothes that shrink on you....but only vertically! My favourite pajamas are either shrinking or Im getting taller.
2. now the weather is abit warmer the dogs are sleeping right under the wheels of my desk chair meaning Im at constant risk of running somebody over....is it some kind of doggy version of russian roulette?


----------



## ForestWomble

catz4m8z said:


> Never heard of this Monroe person before but having now just Googled I cant say Im bothered one way or another! They were well off, then they were poor....wrote about it and got well off again! Sounds like they are trying to shed a light on issues surrounding poverty which TBF most genuinely poor people cant do because nobody cares what they have to say! I mean they arent going to stay poor just so they can avoid being called a fake, are they?
> 
> 2 petty things for me today-
> 1. clothes that shrink on you....but only vertically! My favourite pajamas are either shrinking or Im getting taller.
> *2. now the weather is abit warmer the dogs are sleeping right under the wheels of my desk chair meaning Im at constant risk of running somebody over....is it some kind of doggy version of russian roulette?*


Bungo sleeps under/behind/beside my wheelchair so I have to check where all of him is before I move, the number of times he's had his body against the back wheel, but with his head under the chair so his neck is in the gap between the front and back wheels is crazy.
He also likes to sit or lie with his back against a back wheel.
As a pup he could get in my blind spot, thankfully can't do that anymore.


----------



## Oof

People that decide to home ed their kids because they don't want them to learn about reproduction etc. Scary and annoying


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> People that decide to home ed their kids because they don't want them to learn about reproduction etc. Scary and annoying


I dont get that at all. I was glad of it as I had no clue how to bring that up! I'm a tad repressed  but it then opened up the conversation! I really don't see how it can be seen as a bad thing?


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> I dont get that at all. I was glad of it as I had no clue how to bring that up! I'm a tad repressed  but it then opened up the conversation! I really don't see how it can be seen as a bad thing?


I think it's really important because it helps kids stay safe. and it's just biology! She said she doesn't think children should know about it as it'll turn them into sex-maniacs  
I told mine when they 5 and 6 I think. It didn't ruin their childhood and definitely hasn't turned them into deviants!


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> I think it's really important because it helps kids stay safe. and it's just biology! She said she doesn't think children should know about it as it'll turn them into sex-maniacs
> I told mine when they 5 and 6 I think. It didn't ruin their childhood and definitely hasn't turned them into deviants!


Gosh so when exactly should they know? Their wedding night? The day they give birth?? In hindsight I wish I'd told mine when they were that sort of age. I think kids are so adaptable when they're younger and I'd have liked them to be completely comfortable with it all


----------



## Deguslave

People who fold down the corner of the pages of books. How difficult is it to just slip a piece of paper in as a bookmark!


----------



## Boxerluver30

I think its ridiculous that there's still a taboo around sex/reproduction. Its a natural bodily fucntion, no different to us urinating/defecating, periods etc. My views will be coloured on this though as I have no shame and i'm that person who laughs at toilet humour . I think its much better to have an honest conversation with kids and give them the facts. No need to go into loads of detail , they'll find all that out for themselves eventually (which I hope these homeschoolers are prepared for, unless they want to restrict access to the internet, books, magazines etc. ).


----------



## Boxerluver30

Deguslave said:


> People who fold down the corner of the pages of books. How difficult is it to just slip a piece of paper in as a bookmark!


People who dogear book pages should be thrown into room 101. Like you say use a bookmark, its not difficult!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Deguslave said:


> People who fold down the corner of the pages of books. How difficult is it to just slip a piece of paper in as a bookmark!


One of my pet hates too, if I'm going to buy a book from a charity shop and it's got corners that have been turned down I won't buy it, even if I want the book.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Deguslave said:


> People who fold down the corner of the pages of books. How difficult is it to just slip a piece of paper in as a bookmark!


I do it with books I own.

My book, so I can


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxerluver30 said:


> People who dogear book pages should be thrown into room 101. Like you say use a bookmark, its not difficult!


or worse....crack the spine and leave the book upside down and opened.:Jawdrop

At the moment my neighbour is burning rubbish in the garden...literal rubbish. I just looked out the window and he has a load of carrier bags on the fire.
Im now waiting for him to chuck something toxic on there and kill himself...:Shifty


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> *or worse....crack the spine and leave the book upside down and opened.*:Jawdrop
> 
> At the moment my neighbour is burning rubbish in the garden...literal rubbish. I just looked out the window and he has a load of carrier bags on the fire.
> Im now waiting for him to chuck something toxic on there and kill himself...:Shifty


Makes it easier to read


----------



## Boxerluver30

@Lurcherlad remind me to not borrow any books from you


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Makes it easier to read


I take it you don't give them to charity shops after you've used them:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.....


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> I take it you don't give them to charity shops after you've used them:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.....


I have done and they are still serviceable and readable.


Boxerluver30 said:


> 1356501[/URL]]@Lurcherlad remind me to not borrow any books from you


Rather, don't lend me any of yours 

Actually, I would take better care if a book belonged to someone else … though I'd never borrow one tbh.

The last one I did borrow … Men are from Mars, Women from Venus … was, ironically, the cause of the worst row OH and I ever had! 

I don't keep books (only buy paperbacks really) … once read they are classed as clutter and get rehomed.


----------



## Boxerluver30

I don't have the space for loads of books unfortunately , it's the main reason I got a kindle . Still can't beat a proper book though


----------



## Oof

Ok so not only do I crack the spine of books and fold down the corners, I also WRITE in books 

Usually underlining things/definition of something in the margin.



Mojo83 said:


> Gosh so when exactly should they know? Their wedding night? The day they give birth?? In hindsight I wish I'd told mine when they were that sort of age. I think kids are so adaptable when they're younger and I'd have liked them to be completely comfortable with it all


Lol I know right, definitely late at that stage. Tbh, her kids probably know already 


Boxerluver30 said:


> I think its ridiculous that there's still a taboo around sex/reproduction. Its a natural bodily fucntion, no different to us urinating/defecating, periods etc. My views will be coloured on this though as I have no shame and i'm that person who laughs at toilet humour . I think its much better to have an honest conversation with kids and give them the facts. No need to go into loads of detail , they'll find all that out for themselves eventually (which I hope these homeschoolers are prepared for, unless they want to restrict access to the internet, books, magazines etc. ).


I'm the same. Yeah she didn't want them knowing about periods or anything


----------



## SbanR

Oof said:


> New Ok so not only do I crack the spine of books and fold down the corners, I also WRITE in books
> 
> Usually underlining things/definition of something in the margin


OMG!!!!!:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## Oof

SbanR said:


> OMG!!!!!:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


what? :Angelic


----------



## Boxerluver30

Oof said:


> Ok so not only do I crack the spine of books and fold down the corners, I also WRITE in books
> 
> Usually underlining things/definition of something in the margin.
> 
> Lol I know right, definitely late at that stage. Tbh, her kids probably know already
> 
> I'm the same. Yeah she didn't want them knowing about periods or anything


I can accept that in things like textbooks, non fiction etc. But in fiction books as well? :Stop.

Also wtf? What was she planning on telling them when they start then? I'm getting annoyed on these kids behalfs now, she sounds like she's one sandwich short of a picnic


----------



## Oof

Boxerluver30 said:


> I can accept that in things like textbooks, non fiction etc. But in fiction books as well? :Stop.
> 
> Also wtf? What was she planning on telling them when they start then? I'm getting annoyed on these kids behalfs now, she sounds like she's one sandwich short of a picnic


She has sons, but still... idk, i shouldn't be slagging off other parent's decisions i guess!


----------



## SbanR

Oof said:


> what? :Angelic


Well, all those things would annoy me but as @Boxerluver30 said writing in a fiction book as well?
But no problem. I wouldn't pick up such a book


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxerluver30 said:


> I can accept that in things like textbooks, non fiction etc. But in fiction books as well? :Stop.


ikr? only excuse for writing in a fiction book IMO is a message if you are gifting it to somebody.
I have a book which is inscribed on the first page 'for Laura's library, 1852'....always makes me wonder about who sent it and their relationship to Laura.


----------



## Happy Paws2

DanWalkersmum said:


> I take it you don't give them to charity shops after you've used them:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.....


That reminds me, I've got stacks of books they could have, just sitting there collecting dust,


----------



## ForestWomble

Do charity shops still take books then?

A lot of them round here won't take books anymore as they just don't sell, which I find to be a very sad state of affairs.


----------



## Jobeth

ForestWomble said:


> Do charity shops still take books then?
> 
> A lot of them round here won't take books anymore as they just don't sell, which I find to be a very sad state of affairs.


Both National Trust places near me have second hand book stores where you make donations. The stately home has one as well as the house is run by a charity. It's in a lovely area with comfortable chairs. They put a sign in the library upstairs that the books in that section were not to be removed!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Not annoyed, just a bit sad.

One of the local pubs, having lost their old dog, has just posted on FB that their new additions are 2 eleven week old ‘Silver Labrador’s’.


----------



## rona

Linda Weasel said:


> Not annoyed, just a bit sad.
> 
> One of the local pubs, having lost their old dog, has just posted on FB that their new additions are 2 eleven week old 'Silver Labrador's'.


What are they?
Weimaraner mix?


----------



## Deguslave

ForestWomble said:


> Do charity shops still take books then?
> 
> A lot of them round here won't take books anymore as they just don't sell, which I find to be a very sad state of affairs.


There's a few online second hand book shops who buy books. If the charity shop won't take them, it would save them going to landfill.


----------



## Arny

ForestWomble said:


> Do charity shops still take books then?
> 
> A lot of them round here won't take books anymore as they just don't sell, which I find to be a very sad state of affairs.


Most charity shops round me still do. 
Even if they don't sell in the shops many charities have contracts with companies that buy items for a price per kilo.
That's the same with clothes that are too worn to sell on etc.


----------



## Oof

ForestWomble said:


> Do charity shops still take books then?
> 
> A lot of them round here won't take books anymore as they just don't sell, which I find to be a very sad state of affairs.


World of books (WOB?) can take books. Obviously not a charity, but they keep books in circulation at good prices (free p+p too). You may be able to get some cash for them too


----------



## mrs phas

rona said:


> What are they?
> Weimaraner mix?


https://www.shootinguk.co.uk/gundogs/gundog-breeds/how-about-a-silver-labrador-45828


----------



## Jackie C

THE WEATHER.

Being June, the evenings are lovely and light, but it's been too cold to sit outside! In general, the weather in Yorkshire has been a bit naff for June. Hurry up and get warm!
.
Oh, and hay fever and general allergies. My cat allergy with Rudy seems to be bad at the minute. I bet the little sod has been laying in the grass, so I've got double-allergy: cat and pollen. 

Rudy often gets fed elsewhere....long story. One of the neighbours took pity on him and fed him a hot dog! Rudy, being Rudy, ate it. No wonder his breath stinks sometimes and his farts are rank.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Jackie C said:


> THE WEATHER.
> 
> Being June, the evenings are lovely and light, but it's been too cold to sit outside! In general, the weather in Yorkshire has been a bit naff for June. Hurry up and get warm!
> .
> Oh, and hay fever and general allergies. My cat allergy with Rudy seems to be bad at the minute. I bet the little sod has been laying in the grass, so I've got double-allergy: cat and pollen.
> 
> Rudy often gets fed elsewhere....long story. One of the neighbours took pity on him and fed him a hot dog! Rudy, being Rudy, ate it. No wonder his breath stinks sometimes and his farts are rank.


The weather is weird here at the moment in Manchester. Its generally staying around 18-20 degrees in the daytime (we've had a few hotter days) but then at night/in the morning its freezing! Not really getting above 10-11 degrees . Saying all that though I did get sunburnt on holiday a couple weeks ago, that was down in Devon . It was getting up to 24-25 some days there which is the most I can tolerate heat wise really, any hotter and I start struggling.


----------



## Siskin

Drove down to Cirencester this morning along the Fosseway and was greatly saddened to see how many Ash trees have die back. The council have spent the last two winters cutting down diseased trees, but it looks like they will be at it again this winter. 
The disease was first seen in east anglia, yet the trees there generally seem fine, but the trees in Gloucestershire have been absolutely hammered by die back.
There is a large ash tree on our static pitch in Suffolk plus a number in the woodland opposite, yet they are still going strong with no signs of die back.


----------



## ForestWomble

Deguslave said:


> There's a few online second hand book shops who buy books. If the charity shop won't take them, it would save them going to landfill.





Oof said:


> World of books (WOB?) can take books. Obviously not a charity, but they keep books in circulation at good prices (free p+p too). You may be able to get some cash for them too


Thank you both. I've got bunch of books I want to get rid of and didmn't know what to do with them. Hate trhe thought of them going in bin, so just keeping them until I could find someone to take them.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Drove down to Cirencester this morning along the Fosseway and was greatly saddened to see how many Ash trees have die back. The council have spent the last two winters cutting down diseased trees, but it looks like they will be at it again this winter.
> The disease was first seen in east anglia, yet the trees there generally seem fine, but the trees in Gloucestershire have been absolutely hammered by die back.
> There is a large ash tree on our static pitch in Suffolk plus a number in the woodland opposite, yet they are still going strong with no signs of die back.


 Two thirds at least are affected in my area. It's going to rather scary when the winds start this winter. So many dead or dying trees


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Two thirds at least are affected in my area. It's going to rather scary when the winds start this winter. So many dead or dying trees


I just couldn't believe how many there were considering the council took loads down over the winter. They are quite far gone too, small areas of leaves and large areas of just bare twigs and branches. The ask on our pitch is looking really lush and verdant in comparison.


----------



## Oof

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you both. I've got bunch of books I want to get rid of and didmn't know what to do with them. Hate trhe thought of them going in bin, so just keeping them until I could find someone to take them.


Nooooo please don't bin them! (I mean, you CAN, your choice of course), but plz don't!

In my area in covid, people were putting their unwanted books in plastic folders and leaving them next to trees with a note saying to take and bring back when they're finished with. Is it called 'little libraries' or something


----------



## ForestWomble

Oof said:


> Nooooo please don't bin them! (I mean, you CAN, your choice of course), but plz don't!
> 
> In my area in covid, people were putting their unwanted books in plastic folders and leaving them next to trees with a note saying to take and bring back when they're finished with. Is it called 'little libraries' or something


Don't worry, would never bin books, that's why I said "Hate the thought of them going in bin, so just keeping them until I could find someone to take them."


----------



## Siskin

There are two BT phone boxes in the village and one of them was decommissioned some years ago. The village asked to keep it and it has been turned into a mini library where people can exchange books and a place to have the defibrillator. We also have an area on the static site where we can leave items including books for other people to enjoy.
Must admit though I rarely read a physical book these days as I prefer to use the kindle or the iPad via the kindle app


----------



## catz4m8z

I didnt eat my peanut butter and jam sandwich for lunch on my last shift....I then said to myself; ' you have 12 days leave now, so remember to take that sandwich out of your bag when you get home!'.
I didnt....:Facepalm


----------



## Oof

Ordered some things for dh & kiddos birthday in March - still not arrived.
The website has now disappeared, and contacted them on facebook and THEY are calling ME a liar as i have "never ordered anything". £60 basically stolen.


----------



## ForestWomble

Oof said:


> Ordered some things for dh & kiddos birthday in March - still not arrived.
> The website has now disappeared, and contacted them on facebook and THEY are calling ME a liar as i have "never ordered anything". £60 basically stolen.


Have you any proof you payed them money? Hopefully the bank can help you get it back?


----------



## Oof

ForestWomble said:


> Have you any proof you payed them money? Hopefully the bank can help you get it back?


I have an invoice from them, and it's on my bank statement. I raised a dispute with my bank, but it takes up to 70 days or something like that. Just feel really irritated.


----------



## Beth78

I just got shouted at in the charity shop for being agest just to asking if they had an email address to contact age uk for assistance. Feel abit upset about it.


----------



## Siskin

Beth78 said:


> I just got shouted at in the charity shop for being agest just to asking if they had an email address to contact age uk for assistance. Feel abit upset about it.


How very odd, so all you were asking for was an email address and they accused you of ageism? I would have said it was the other way round by assuming that all older people don't use the internet


----------



## Beth78

Siskin said:


> How very odd, so all you were asking for was an email address and they accused you of ageism? I would have said it was the other way round by assuming that all older people don't use the internet


I didn't say anything I just let her rant on about "your generation". Was pretty stunned really, she bought another customer into the one sided argument to back her up.


----------



## SusieRainbow

There's just no helping some people, some can be very sensitive about their age. You offered help with the best of intentions so her loss.
Don't let it stop you being kind and helpful though, I'm sure you've helped more than you've inadvertantly offended.


----------



## Oof

Being pressured to socialise.


----------



## Lurcherlad

People who complain to you that someone they know has just pulled out of their arrangements with them for Friday in order to go out with someone else.

Then looks surprised when I respond “well, that’s exactly what you did to me last week … so now you know how annoying and rude it is … especially as I was driving you somewhere as a favour” 

“Then expected me to rearrange my week to accommodate you … instead of saying no to the other person”.

Rant over! 

Will not be putting myself out so much in future, that’s for sure.


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> People who complain to you that someone they know has just pulled out of their arrangements with them for Friday in order to go out with someone else.
> 
> Then looks surprised when I respond "well, that's exactly what you did to me last week … so now you know how annoying and rude it is … especially as I was driving you somewhere as a favour"
> 
> "Then expected me to rearrange my week to accommodate you … instead of saying no to the other person".
> 
> Rant over!
> 
> Will not be putting myself out so much in future, that's for sure.


That is very, very rude. And cheeky.


----------



## Oof

Can I have some honest opinions on something?

Dh invited his brother over tomorrow. This has been planned for a while, I have no issues with this whatsoever.
Today he rushes into the house _tells _me to get ready to go out as he's arranged to go and see the same brother and some other relatives and he wants us all there. I HATE last minute things like this at the best of times, and today I feel like rubbish. After some back and forth, I tell him I'm not going today, I'll see his brother tomorrow etc.
As he's leaving (in a strop) he tells me it's not just his brother coming tomorrow, but SEVERAL OTHER family members too.

I feel really stressed now, I have no problems with his family but I don't like things changing at the last minute etc. What I'm asking is - is this a valid 'annoyance', or am I just being grumpy?


----------



## Deguslave

Oof said:


> Can I have some honest opinions on something?
> 
> Dh invited his brother over tomorrow. This has been planned for a while, I have no issues with this whatsoever.
> Today he rushes into the house _tells _me to get ready to go out as he's arranged to go and see the same brother and some other relatives and he wants us all there. I HATE last minute things like this at the best of times, and today I feel like rubbish. After some back and forth, I tell him I'm not going today, I'll see his brother tomorrow etc.
> As he's leaving (in a strop) he tells me it's not just his brother coming tomorrow, but SEVERAL OTHER family members too.
> 
> I feel really stressed now, I have no problems with his family but I don't like things changing at the last minute etc. What I'm asking is - is this a valid 'annoyance', or am I just being grumpy?


Valid!


----------



## ForestWomble

Oof said:


> Can I have some honest opinions on something?
> 
> Dh invited his brother over tomorrow. This has been planned for a while, I have no issues with this whatsoever.
> Today he rushes into the house _tells _me to get ready to go out as he's arranged to go and see the same brother and some other relatives and he wants us all there. I HATE last minute things like this at the best of times, and today I feel like rubbish. After some back and forth, I tell him I'm not going today, I'll see his brother tomorrow etc.
> As he's leaving (in a strop) he tells me it's not just his brother coming tomorrow, but SEVERAL OTHER family members too.
> 
> I feel really stressed now, I have no problems with his family but I don't like things changing at the last minute etc. What I'm asking is - is this a valid 'annoyance', or am I just being grumpy?


To me that's valid.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, presumably he knows you aren’t keen on having things sprung on you last minute, and as you are not feeling so well, he shouldn’t really take umbrage that you turned down the invitation imo.

He can still go without you and just explain you aren’t feeling that well.


----------



## Oof

Thank you all.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Can I have some honest opinions on something?
> 
> Dh invited his brother over tomorrow. This has been planned for a while, I have no issues with this whatsoever.
> Today he rushes into the house _tells _me to get ready to go out as he's arranged to go and see the same brother and some other relatives and he wants us all there. I HATE last minute things like this at the best of times, and today I feel like rubbish. After some back and forth, I tell him I'm not going today, I'll see his brother tomorrow etc.
> As he's leaving (in a strop) he tells me it's not just his brother coming tomorrow, but SEVERAL OTHER family members too.
> 
> I feel really stressed now, I have no problems with his family but I don't like things changing at the last minute etc. What I'm asking is - is this a valid 'annoyance', or am I just being grumpy?


Valid I hate things being dropped on me last minute I find it so stressful.


----------



## Jackie C

Valid! One person is one thing, but a group of people? I'd be peeved as well.


----------



## Oof

Jackie C said:


> Valid! One person is one thing, but a group of people? I'd be peeved as well.


You know when you get past the point of caring? Earlier i was upset about it and now i just dont care. 
Thinking about going out tomorrow.


----------



## Linda Weasel

rona said:


> What are they?
> Weimaraner mix?


Really don't know. In the FB pics they look like Labs but a 'dilute' chocolate colour. Just sad that some breeder has invented another rare and desirable colour.


----------



## Siskin

Flipping ticks. Every time Isla comes back from a walk there are ticks on her, seem really bad this year. Relieved she is the colour she is as at least they show up, would be awful if she was a flatcoat retriever.


----------



## Deguslave

Flippin cheek of my neighbour! Yes, its the one who keeps note of when I turn my lights out at night.

I've just bumped into her while she was putting her bins out. Conversation went like this...

Neighbour: Are you alright pet?
Me: Not really. (I'm still recovering from a 5 hour round trip to get one of my degus her metacam because travel was impacted by the rail strike)
Neighbour: I didn't disturb you did I, when I was shouting?
Me: When was this?
Neighbour: Yesterday, I knocked your door and shouted through your letterbox, but I got no response.
Me: Thats because I was out.
Neighbour: Oh pet! I'm an old lady, you need to tell me when you're out as I was worried when I got no answer.

Fine! I'll just put a board in the window and pin my schedule to it every morning! Do you want to know when I go to the loo as well!

There's a reason I live alone, its so I don't have to answer to anyone except the degus! 
Oh for a cottage in the middle of nowhere, with no annoying neighbours!


----------



## catz4m8z

Deguslave said:


> Oh for a cottage in the middle of nowhere, with no annoying neighbours!


That sounds like bliss! I would love that. Luckily my neighbours dont bother me too much but I am introverted and unreasonable enough to get annoyed if I even hear or see them going about their business in my general vicinity!LOL

(on another note I figured out what is bothering me so much about this forum format now.....its like everything looks like an advert to me! My brain is telling me to ignore the ad sections but that means my eyes are trying to skip over the whole thing!!LOL)


----------



## Lurcherlad

Joined in with a new pilates class today.

The instructor spent the whole time on the floor … I would have expected them to at least be up and checking on us newbies from time to time to ensure we weren’t doing ourselves any damage.

I have to protect my back and know what not to do, but would have expected some guidance tbh.


----------



## Jaf

I once had a neighbour appear in my bedroom! She'd been knocking on the front door but when I didn't answer put her arm through the cat flap in the back door, she managed to unbolt it!

I was so confused, asleep with a migraine. Probably swore. 

I fitted more bolts after that. The old lady moved house, I knew she was odd but that took the biscuit.


----------



## huckybuck

My OH


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> My OH


Oh dear! What did he do?


----------



## huckybuck

Breathe 😂


----------



## SusieRainbow

huckybuck said:


> Breathe 😂


Ermm, is he still breathing?


----------



## margy

I've been struggling to finish a jigsaw I bought a few weeks ago. I have it on my dining room table and only have a small section to do but it's quite hard, anyway was hoovering around the table and just saw a peice of it as it was disappearing up the hose
I quickly turned the hoover of and looked into the bag, couldn't see it at the front so removed the bag went outside and cut it open to search, getting covered in dust. Not a sign. Resigned myself to having a bit missing which is a shame as planning to hand it into the charity shop. I put a new bag in the hoover went to connect the hose and out fell my peice of jigsaw. Unfortunately I've wasted a hoover bag and they're not cheap.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im annoyed that the cat I saw in somebodies window on the way to work didnt respond to my boop....  

(I cant pass a cat in a window and not attempt to boop them!!LOL)


----------



## Deguslave

catz4m8z said:


> Im annoyed that the cat I saw in somebodies window on the way to work didnt respond to my boop....
> 
> (I cant pass a cat in a window and not attempt to boop them!!LOL)


My neighbours spent ages trying to get a cat on my windowsill to acknowledge them. They were hiding behind the lamppost, poking their heads out and going 'boo! Here kitty!' Only to despair that it wasn't looking at them.

If it had, I'd have run from the house screaming - its an ornamental ceramic cat, but obviously very lifelike, lol.


----------



## Happy Paws2

When OH got home from hospital, decided to order a small radio and tablet for when he goes in again for another op.
He ordered them at 11pm.

I went to put something in the reclining bin this afternoon and there it was with all the paper stuff, we have both been in all day why don't they knock or ring the doorbell

Still, can't complain about the speed they came.


----------



## Deguslave

Some may find this petty, but I'm furious about it.

For the last couple of years I've been growing a small patio cherry tree in my private garden, last year I had three cherries from it, this year it had about 10 - that was until yesterday!

I got back from the dentist yesterday to find my neighbours feral brats had been trespassing in there and had stripped every last one from it! 

I hope the little barstewards choke on the stones!


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> Some may find this petty, but I'm furious about it.
> 
> For the last couple of years I've been growing a small patio cherry tree in my private garden, last year I had three cherries from it, this year it had about 10 - that was until yesterday!
> 
> I got back from the dentist yesterday to find my neighbours feral brats had been trespassing in there and had stripped every last one from it!
> 
> I hope the little barstewards choke on the stones!
> [/QU
> I would be furious too.
> Did you speak to your neighbours? What did they say?


----------



## Deguslave

@SbanR there's no point talking to her as she'd only laugh. I see her sitting on her doorstep most mornings enjoying a breakfast of a roll-up and can of redbull. The father's no where in sight.


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> @SbanR there's no point talking to her as she'd only laugh. I see her sitting on her doorstep most mornings enjoying a breakfast of a roll-up and can of redbull. The father's no where in sight.


Sadly I suspect the kids will nick your cherries again next year. I wonder if it would be possible to coat the cherries with a laxative😅
:


----------



## Jaf

I need a pipe making for my car (too old so no longer sold by manufacturer). Drove half hour to the shop and its closed down with paper in the windows. Ask where to get pipe in a different shop just up from them, "shrug". Drive to mechanic to ask if they can glue the pipe and he says the shop is open, Grrrrr! Could they not write "open" on the paper!?!

Driving back tomorrow and will tell them I thought they had closed down. Too hot and bothered to go now.


----------



## catz4m8z

Deguslave said:


> Some may find this petty, but I'm furious about it.
> I got back from the dentist yesterday to find my neighbours feral brats had been trespassing in there and had stripped every last one from it!


yup...Id be livid verging on homicidal about that! Neighbours can be like nails on a chalkboard cant they!?


2 things annoying me.

1. my microwave decided to explode a potato, it covered the inside like Id painted it with mash.  It was cooked potato that was already cut into a chunk so why the fr***king heck did my microwave treat it like an unattended suitcase at a state event and carry out a controlled explosion!?
hmmm....why!!?

2. just bought a torch for work and the blurb stated it would was ideal for dog walking, camping, hiking and was an ideal gift.....for men.
Implying that women dont need one..... because we already come with infra red night vision!?
so I just want to know where is my infra red night vision coz Im pretty sure I just have regular eyeballs.

bonus petty annoyance-
my favourite smilie is gone and there is no decent substitute.... _sniff_


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> yup...Id be livid verging on homicidal about that! Neighbours can be like nails on a chalkboard cant they!?
> 
> 
> 2 things annoying me.
> 
> 1. my microwave decided to explode a potato, it covered the inside like Id painted it with mash.  It was cooked potato that was already cut into a chunk so why the fr***king heck did my microwave treat it like an unattended suitcase at a state event and carry out a controlled explosion!?
> hmmm....why!!?
> 
> 2. just bought a torch for work and the blurb stated it would was ideal for dog walking, camping, hiking and was an ideal gift.....for men.
> Implying that women dont need one..... because we already come with infra red night vision!?
> so I just want to know where is my infra red night vision coz Im pretty sure I just have regular eyeballs.
> 
> bonus petty annoyance-
> my favourite smilie is gone and there is no decent substitute.... _sniff_


Awww, which smilie was that? I loved the rolled eyes and the head banging ones. 
Please @vsadmin, can we have them back?


----------



## Jackie C

Jaf said:


> I once had a neighbour appear in my bedroom! She'd been knocking on the front door but when I didn't answer put her arm through the cat flap in the back door, she managed to unbolt it!
> 
> I was so confused, asleep with a migraine. Probably swore.
> 
> I fitted more bolts after that. The old lady moved house, I knew she was odd but that took the biscuit.


That's seriously weird!


----------



## catz4m8z

SusieRainbow said:


> Awww, which smilie was that? I loved the rolled eyes and the head banging ones.
> Please @vsadmin, can we have them back?


It was the grumpy pink one that gave you the side eye and looked like it was totally done with life in general.
It really suited my mood...like 90% of the time!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Deguslave said:


> Some may find this petty, but I'm furious about it.
> 
> For the last couple of years I've been growing a small patio cherry tree in my private garden, last year I had three cherries from it, this year it had about 10 - that was until yesterday!
> 
> I got back from the dentist yesterday to find my neighbours feral brats had been trespassing in there and had stripped every last one from it!
> 
> I hope the little barstewards choke on the stones!


Could it have been the birds?

Nobody can access my garden, but I never get a look in with the few cherries or gooseberries that grow in my garden.


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> It was the grumpy pink one that gave you the side eye and looked like it was totally done with life in general.
> It really suited my mood...like 90% of the time!!


If you have an iPhone ….

🙄

Or customise your own


----------



## huckybuck

When you buy seedless easy peelers and you get one with a pip!


----------



## Deguslave

Lurcherlad said:


> Could it have been the birds?
> 
> Nobody can access my garden, but I never get a look in with the few cherries or gooseberries that grow in my garden.


No it was definitely the brats - they were seen. One in particular has been in every garden pulling the heads off all the flowers. They have their own garden, but it hasn't been touched in nearly two years so they can't get in it.

I've ordered some tubs and soil (at a cost of over £200) so I can move them to the rear garden.


----------



## Cully

huckybuck said:


> When you buy seedless easy peelers and you get one with a pip!


I always put on my delivery order 'pls check not mouldy or green, tks' or something similar for anything I'm particular about.
It's annoying though when you buy in store and there is still a manky one hiding in the middle.🍊


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> No it was definitely the brats - they were seen. One in particular has been in every garden pulling the heads off all the flowers. They have their own garden, but it hasn't been touched in nearly two years so they can't get in it.
> 
> I've ordered some tubs and soil (at a cost of over £200) so I can move them to the rear garden.


Oh my, those are going to be very expensive cherries!


----------



## GingerNinja

Lurcherlad said:


> Could it have been the birds?
> 
> Nobody can access my garden, but I never get a look in with the few cherries or gooseberries that grow in my garden.


I've got strawberries growing in one of my inherited raised beds and have not had one yet, I do see the squirrels enjoying them though!


----------



## SbanR

GingerNinja said:


> I've got strawberries growing in one of my inherited raised beds and have not had one yet, I do see the squirrels enjoying them though!
> 
> View attachment 574015


Are you thinking squirrel pie?  😁


----------



## Siskin

My neighbours having trouble with squirrels chewing through the netting of the fruit cage to get at the fruit which then lets the birds in as well


----------



## Happy Paws2

Why does the BBC think everyone likes Wimbledon, if it's not bad enough been on nearly all day on 2 channels, the News channel is also swamped with it.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why does the BBC think everyone likes Wimbledon, if it's not bad enough been on nearly all day on 2 channels, the News channel is also swamped with it.


I was just thinking on a similar line earlier while watching BBC1 news.
Why do so much coverage of sport on the news, whatever channel? OK, a brief mention is fine, but not everyone likes sport so keep it for those channels/programs where it's welcome.
If a sports feature goes on too long during the news I'm likely to turn over to another channel, or switch off, and probably miss something which is important or interesting to me.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why does the BBC think everyone likes Wimbledon, if it's not bad enough been on nearly all day on 2 channels, the News channel is also swamped with it.


I avoid it but as you say, too many channels are all swamped with it.

Just be grateful you don’t have to hear all about it (despite telling MIL “no, not watching it … have no interest … boring blah blah).

She insists on giving a blow by blow account of what we’ve missed 🙄

I escape the diatribe by inventing a need for the loo and hope the subject has changed by the time I return to the lounge! 😂


----------



## Deguslave

Siskin said:


> My neighbours having trouble with squirrels chewing through the netting of the fruit cage to get at the fruit which then lets the birds in as well


I wouldn't mind if it was animals or birds taking them, I lose a lot of blackberries to the birds, its the kids stealing them that annoys me.

I can easily avoid Wimbledon as I don't have television, but I'm getting tired of hearing rehashed Glastonbury sets on the radio.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I was just thinking on a similar line earlier while watching BBC1 news.
> Why do so much coverage of sport on the news, whatever channel? OK, a brief mention is fine, but not everyone likes sport so keep it for those channels/programs where it's welcome.
> If a sports feature goes on too long during the news I'm likely to turn over to another channel, or switch off, and probably miss something which is important or interesting to me.





Lurcherlad said:


> I avoid it but as you say, too many channels are all swamped with it.
> 
> Just be grateful you don’t have to hear all about it (despite telling MIL “no, not watching it … have no interest … boring blah blah).
> 
> She insists on giving a blow by blow account of what we’ve missed 🙄
> 
> I escape the diatribe by inventing a need for the loo and hope the subject has changed by the time I return to the lounge! 😂



We have it all to come again later with the World Cup, I'd mind football but I don't like it shoved down my throat every time I put the News on.

News Channels are for the news not sport.


----------



## SbanR

Why oh why do delivery men leave parcels in front of your door, stopping you from opening it?!?!?!


----------



## ForestWomble

SbanR said:


> Why oh why do delivery men leave parcels in front of your door, stopping you from opening it?!?!?!


Tell me about it! I've had that problem lots of times.


----------



## Happy Paws2

SbanR said:


> Why oh why do delivery men leave parcels in front of your door, stopping you from opening it?!?!?!



It's the same when you stick a A4 piece of paper on the door with "Please Ring The Bell" a large letters, they still just knock the door.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's the same when you stick a A4 piece of paper on the door with "Please Ring The Bell" a large letters, they still just knock the door.


Haha. Love your angry man 😁


----------



## Cully

I think maybe a lot of drivers don't speak English very well so wouldn't understand a note.


----------



## Jackie C

We were in London last weekend, and it was obviously busy, as always. We were both shocked (actually, not really shocked) and irritated by people who just let their kids mess about on the escalator. As people probably are aware, you stand on the right-hand side, and people who want to walk up, do so on the left. There were a few parents who let their kids just climb around, messing about on the left-side, all whilst people were trying to walk up the side, and the parents did nothing. 
It's not safe, it's not funny, and it's inconsiderate.
It's not a f******g park, control your kids! The amount of entitlement some parents have is astonishing.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I think maybe a lot of drivers don't speak English very well so wouldn't understand a note.


I think your right,

I had the same yesterday when Mediquip delivered a chair for OH, he had know idea what I was saying.


----------



## ForestWomble

If it's not one thing with my bungalow, it's another!

About a month ago a socket stopped working in my kitchen, today another has died, thankfully the appliance had finished, I only realised something was wrong when I went to turn it off at the wall and couldn't, the switch is fused in the on position, nothing works if you plug it in so at least I know it's dead. Still a worry though.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> If it's not one thing with my bungalow, it's another!
> 
> About a month ago a socket stopped working in my kitchen, today another has died, thankfully the appliance had finished, I only realised something was wrong when I went to turn it off at the wall and couldn't, the switch is fused in the on position, nothing works if you plug it in so at least I know it's dead. Still a worry though.


That’s a big worry. Have you alerted the landlord as this sounds like a major wiring issue and should be attended to quickly


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> That’s a big worry. Have you alerted the landlord as this sounds like a major wiring issue and should be attended to quickly


When I had an electrician here working on something else I told him, he didn't even look at it, just asked if it blew the fuse, I said no, his response was that it was strange.

Just to add, finally got through to the LL, the earliest appointment I could have is in just over 2 weeks time. I only have one get-to-able socket left, so hope that one doesn't die on me too!


----------



## Happy Paws2

That's all I wanted today, opened the fridge and a unopened bottle of zero alcohol wine fell out and smashed on the floor. I think I've got all the glass up but i have a wet carpet now with towels over it to socked it up.


----------



## Oof

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's all I wanted today, opened the fridge and a unopened bottle of zero alcohol wine fell out and smashed on the floor. I think I've got all the glass up but i have a wet carpet now with towels over it to socked it up.


That is very irritating!

I just dropped my daughter off at scouts and I had to explain why she couldn't do some homework, and the leader turned her back on me so she could pull a face at another leader due to what I was saying, if that makes sense? Basically mocking me.

I saw her reflection in a window 

Annoyed at myself for being bothered by it.


----------



## Jackie C

Oof said:


> That is very irritating!
> 
> I just dropped my daughter off at scouts and I had to explain why she couldn't do some homework, and the leader turned her back on me so she could pull a face at another leader due to what I was saying, if that makes sense? Basically mocking me.
> 
> I saw her reflection in a window
> 
> Annoyed at myself for being bothered by it.


How rude of them!



Happy Paws2 said:


> That's all I wanted today, opened the fridge and a unopened bottle of zero alcohol wine fell out and smashed on the floor. I think I've got all the glass up but i have a wet carpet now with towels over it to socked it up.


Ugh. Any left over glass will be found with your foot.


----------



## Jackie C

The house opposite has just dumped a sofa, a wardrobe and a cabinet in the street! 
I hope they've done it as the council are picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## Oof

Jackie C said:


> The house opposite has just dumped a sofa, a wardrobe and a cabinet in the street!
> I hope they've done it as the council are picking it up tomorrow.


I need a new sofa!

If that happened in my area all the local kids would have a field day climbing all over it.


----------



## Beth78

Logged on here today and saw a cat's bum hole staring back at me, not at breakfast time please


----------



## Deguslave

Beth78 said:


> Logged on here today and saw a cat's bum hole staring back at me, not at breakfast time please


Some cat owners get the bum hole for real when they open their eyes each morning.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface

A petty thing that annoys me?....

When parents call themselves 'childfree' when they get a break from their kids. The term childfree means to be of childbearing age and choosing NOT to have children. 

I will no doubt be back with more grumbles!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oof said:


> That is very irritating!
> 
> I just dropped my daughter off at scouts and I had to explain why she couldn't do some homework, and the leader turned her back on me so she could pull a face at another leader due to what I was saying, if that makes sense? Basically mocking me.
> 
> I saw her reflection in a window
> 
> Annoyed at myself for being bothered by it.


That's awful, so unprofessional and unkind.


----------



## catz4m8z

Oof said:


> I saw her reflection in a window
> Annoyed at myself for being bothered by it.


oh, I couldnt have left that....Id have to ask 'what is wrong with your face!?' with my best innocent expression! LOL




Oof said:


> I need a new sofa!
> 
> If that happened in my area all the local kids would have a field day climbing all over it.


My friend put her sofa out for the council collection and it took less then 2 hrs for someone to come along and pinch it! God knows why they wanted it....friend has many, many cats and the sofa was basically just held together by the cat scratches and pee stains!


Walked the dogs at 8am this morning....completely forgetting that there are 3 schools on our regular route. Blimmin' kids everywhere!


----------



## huckybuck

I can’t get rid of two lovely single beds and mattresses, practically brand new. Tried selling them on FB and Nextdoor and only got one silly offer of 1/5 of what I’d have liked. 

Would rather give to charity so called BHF who would take them but not until end of July as they are inundated with furniture donations. I need to move them by next Thurs. 

I’m going to have to offer them for next to nothing to people who aren’t in need.


----------



## Jackie C

BarkieMcDogface said:


> A petty thing that annoys me?....
> 
> When parents call themselves 'childfree' when they get a break from their kids. The term childfree means to be of childbearing age and choosing NOT to have children.
> 
> I will no doubt be back with more grumbles!


Absolutely agree. I am child-free. Child-free by choice as I chose not to have children.


----------



## Jackie C

Not only do I have cat allergies, I also have hayfever. Suffering this morning, before I've even gone out. Have taken ALL the antihistamines!


----------



## Deguslave

huckybuck said:


> I can’t get rid of two lovely single beds and mattresses, practically brand new. Tried selling them on FB and Nextdoor and only got one silly offer of 1/5 of what I’d have liked.
> 
> Would rather give to charity so called BHF who would take them but not until end of July as they are inundated with furniture donations. I need to move them by next Thurs.
> 
> I’m going to have to offer them for next to nothing to people who aren’t in need.


If you want to give them to charity, have you tried putting them on freecycle?


----------



## Lurcherlad

huckybuck said:


> I can’t get rid of two lovely single beds and mattresses, practically brand new. Tried selling them on FB and Nextdoor and only got one silly offer of 1/5 of what I’d have liked.
> 
> Would rather give to charity so called BHF who would take them but not until end of July as they are inundated with furniture donations. I need to move them by next Thurs.
> 
> I’m going to have to offer them for next to nothing to people who aren’t in need.


Contact the Council. They may have community/charity organisations or hubs who will sell them or pass them on to those in need, such as homeless or refuge charities.

We have Lighthouse Project locally.


----------



## Jackie C

Jackie C said:


> Not only do I have cat allergies, I also have hayfever. Suffering this morning, before I've even gone out. Have taken ALL the antihistamines!


Still got sore eyes and sniffly, despite this.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I've said it on here before and I'm having another moan,.
I hate women sports commenters their voices are to high they seem screech and they don't have as much experience as the men on certain sports. 
They are driving me mad on the Grand Prix.🙄


----------



## catz4m8z

That its hot as balls out there and I have a craving for a nice steamy bowl of rice pudding.
I feel like my brain needs a 'what are you thinking!!?' smack!


----------



## Deguslave

Sounds more like it needs the extra energy from the sugar and milk.

I can't even have my windows open because of the cacophony of noise coming from everyone else. Why is it, when people sit in their gardens, they have to blast their music out like its a flippin festival!


----------



## huckybuck

People saying “obviously” when it’s not obvious. Or “like I said” when they didn’t say it before. Or “I was like” just “like”. “Know what I mean”. 

I’ve been watching too much LI 🙄🤣


----------



## bluesunbeam

huckybuck said:


> People saying “obviously” when it’s not obvious. Or “like I said” when they didn’t say it before. Or “I was like” just “like”. “Know what I mean”.


Like i said, obviously nobody can 'like' your post huckybuck because like, then they would be using "like". I was like, should i point this out, but decided like, why not? Know what i mean?


----------



## BarkieMcDogface

Oh, bad manners. Especially if I stand aside for someone at distance and they do not say thank you as they pass by. And do not get me started on cyclists on pavements when they do not say thank you to me, the pedestrian when I give them way and they are not in the cycle path on the pavement.

I should do a Richard Ashcroft in the Bittersweet Symphony music video and just knock into everyone! At the minute, I do a 'Andrea Jenkyns' to cyclists who do not say thank you!


----------



## Beth78

I was just drifting off to sleep after much tossing and turning and was woken up by the "squeeee" of a mosquito 😕.
So I turned the light on and spent too long exiling the little b'tard.
Took be ages to get back to sleep again.

Eta; we just went to get into the car to travel to our morning swim and the bloody battery was flat !


----------



## Cully

I'm so fed up of not being able find posts/threads I enjoyed on here since it changed. Everytime I discover a familiar one it's by accident. I'm sure I never had this much trouble negotiating the old forum.👿😵🥺I don't even know what the new smilies mean so not sure I'm sending the message I want.


----------



## Cully

Beth78 said:


> I was just drifting off to sleep after much tossing and turning and was woken up by the "squeeee" of a mosquito 😕.
> So I turned the light on and spent too long exiling the little b'tard.
> Took be ages to get back to sleep again.
> 
> Eta; we just went to get into the car to travel to our morning swim and the bloody battery was flat !


How annoying. Maybe you should have been nicer to the mozzie.


----------



## Siskin

Did you really know what the old smilies meant?😆 I didn’t, only used a few. 
Now use the ones off the emoji keyboard on the iPad rather then the ones on here, but they are quite similar to emoji’s that are in general use on all keyboards these days


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> I'm so fed up of not being able find posts/threads I enjoyed on here since it changed. Everytime I discover a familiar one it's by accident. I'm sure I never had this much trouble negotiating the old forum.👿😵🥺I don't even know what the new smilies mean so not sure I'm sending the message I want.


Me too, I want a thread and when I find it (if I ever do) its by accident.

Apart from  and  (which I know how to do on the keyboard) I've stopped using emojis as there's just too many and I don't know what they mean, I even tried the search bar at the top of the emoji thing. and it is rare if comes up with the emotion I want.


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> Me too, I want a thread and when I find it (if I ever do) its by accident.
> 
> Apart from  and  (which I know how to do on the keyboard) I've stopped using emojis as there's just too many and I don't know what they mean, I even tried the search bar at the top of the emoji thing. and it is rare if comes up with the emotion I want.


The trouble is I can't really remember exactly how some things on the old forum worked because I was so familiar with it. It was automatic, as in driving a car, or using your cooker. If the old forum was back (dream on) I would pick it up again really easily and it would all come back to me in a moment. I just can't find my way around here as it's so very different and unappealing.


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Did you really know what the old smilies meant?😆 I didn’t, only used a few.
> Now use the ones off the emoji keyboard on the iPad rather then the ones on here, but they are quite similar to emoji’s that are in general use on all keyboards these days


I had my favourites, like the purple rolling eyes, and purple ARRGHH, grumpy, Jaw Drop, Meh!, Smug, Singing, Sour face and others. Where's the ROFL?
And once you'd clicked on the drop down list it stayed there. With this one you have to drop it down everytime you need it, which makes it tiresome if you are writing a longish post and need several smilies/emojis.
So yes, I _did_ know what most of them meant.


----------



## catz4m8z

Get in from worked drenched in sweat...
jump in cool shower
struggle into underwear
walk out of bathroom realising that I am drenched again and have just swapped old sweat for new sweat....

Ive always said about summer 'I dont get the appeal of sweating!?'
I stand by that statement!


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Get in from worked drenched in sweat...
> jump in cool shower
> struggle into underwear
> walk out of bathroom realising that I am drenched again and have just swapped old sweat for new sweat....
> 
> Ive always said about summer 'I dont get the appeal of sweating!?'
> I stand by that statement!


I thought sweating helped cool us off as it evaporated off the skin.
I know what you mean about needing another shower after you've just had one.
Now my solution would be to walk around naked if allowed. Anyone? No? Ah, guess we have to sweat then!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cully said:


> I'm so fed up of not being able find posts/threads I enjoyed on here since it changed. Everytime I discover a familiar one it's by accident. I'm sure I never had this much trouble negotiating the old forum.👿😵🥺I don't even know what the new smilies mean so not sure I'm sending the message I want.


I agree it's rubbish!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I'm so fed up of not being able find posts/threads I enjoyed on here since it changed. Everytime I discover a familiar one it's by accident. I'm sure I never had this much trouble negotiating the old forum.👿😵🥺I don't even know what the new smilies mean so not sure I'm sending the message I want.





DanWalkersmum said:


> I agree it's rubbish!



I agree, the complete forum is driving me mad what I could do in a few minutes now takes ages and don't started me on the smilies I get mine from else where


----------



## Deguslave

My brain dead landlords! 

I need to move as my flat, and several others in the area, have rising damp. The planned redevelopment does not take my needs as a disabled person into account and they've agreed on this. They've also agreed that, despite breaching the Equality Act, they won't change their plans just for me even though it's a self contained flat and the changes I need won't affect anyone else or other properties.

Two weeks ago they told me to apply for an exchange if I wanted to move. Still laughing about that one! Today they've phoned me to ask to visit for a moving out standard check. This check means I have to leave the property in a tenantable state of repair.

They want to dig up the floors, knock down a couple of walls and move doorways the minute I give the keys back. Sorry guys, but I am not cleaning windows which are going to be thrown in a skip, nor am I painting walls that are going to be demolished.


----------



## ForestWomble

Happy Paws2 said:


> I agree, the complete forum is driving me mad what I could do in a few minutes now takes ages and don't started me on the smilies I get mine from else where


Where do you get your smilies from?


----------



## Jackie C

Deguslave said:


> My brain dead landlords!
> 
> I need to move as my flat, and several others in the area, have rising damp. The planned redevelopment does not take my needs as a disabled person into account and they've agreed on this. They've also agreed that, despite breaching the Equality Act, they won't change their plans just for me even though it's a self contained flat and the changes I need won't affect anyone else or other properties.
> 
> Two weeks ago they told me to apply for an exchange if I wanted to move. Still laughing about that one! Today they've phoned me to ask to visit for a moving out standard check. This check means I have to leave the property in a tenantable state of repair.
> 
> They want to dig up the floors, knock down a couple of walls and move doorways the minute I give the keys back. Sorry guys, but I am not cleaning windows which are going to be thrown in a skip, nor am I painting walls that are going to be demolished.


Set of completely selfish greedy scum landlord [email protected]


----------



## Deguslave

Jackie C said:


> Set of completely selfish greedy scum landlord [email protected]


And to cap it all, its the local authority!


----------



## Happy Paws2

ForestWomble said:


> Where do you get your smilies from?


*from here











Flowers. Glitter graphics


Flowers Glitter Animated Images - download or copy-paste to Facebook, Twitter, Instagram posts.




yoursmiles.org





side bar emotions*


----------



## SbanR

The kid next door.
Every. Single. Day he bounces his ball on the ground for ages. For variety it's also thrown/kicked against the fence. HARD! That really startles me when I'm out in the back garden.
Earlier, Ollie was chilling in the catio and was frightened into running indoors.


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> The kid next door.
> Every. Single. Day he bounces his ball on the ground for ages. For variety it's also thrown/kicked against the fence. HARD! That really startles me when I'm out in the back garden.
> Earlier, Ollie was chilling in the catio and was frightened into running indoors.


Grrrrr that would really annoy me!!!

We have some neighbours quite a way away that obviously have a swimming pool. All I can hear are screams and shouting when it’s nice.

I have been known to shout “shut the f*** up” really loudly on occasion but don’t think they can hear me!!!


----------



## Jackie C

Deguslave said:


> And to cap it all, its the local authority!






SbanR said:


> The kid next door.
> Every. Single. Day he bounces his ball on the ground for ages. For variety it's also thrown/kicked against the fence. HARD! That really startles me when I'm out in the back garden.
> Earlier, Ollie was chilling in the catio and was frightened into running indoors.


Some entitled parents don't give two shits about what their kids do. My mum used to say to me, "If you're annoying me, you're annoying other people!"


----------



## Jackie C

Bloody hell, my last post in this topic was no 6666!


----------



## Jackie C

Next week, I'm on nights, Monday and Tuesday.
It's meant to be early to mid 30oC in temperature.
I get in just after 8am, how am I going to sleep?! (I've bought a fan)


----------



## Jaf

Jackie C said:


> Next week, I'm on nights, Monday and Tuesday.
> It's meant to be early to mid 30oC in temperature.
> I get in just after 8am, how am I going to sleep?! (I've bought a fan)


It might not be as bad as you fear. Although it's hotter during the day the humidity is lower than at night which is better for sleeping.


----------



## Siskin

The weather apps are saying it will be 36c on Monday and Tuesday where I live on the Cotswolds which is incredible here. I dread to think what the temperature will be like down in Cheltenham which is normally 2 degrees higher then up on the hills. However we will be on the Suffolk coast where it is cooler (still 30c though) praying for sea breezes


----------



## Jackie C

Jaf said:


> It might not be as bad as you fear. Although it's hotter during the day the humidity is lower than at night which is better for sleeping.


Yes, and I'll be working on a unit with machines that pump out hot air and no air con. 🤣 

I'm on nights tonight and tomorrow night as well. Ugh. Weather's not too bad, but I just CBA.


----------



## Jaf

Jackie C said:


> Yes, and I'll be working on a unit with machines that pump out hot air and no air con. 🤣
> 
> I'm on nights tonight and tomorrow night as well. Ugh. Weather's not too bad, but I just CBA.


Sounds horrible. Hope you manage OK and get some sleep. You might need ear plugs (I can't use a fan without them)


----------



## catz4m8z

Jackie C said:


> Next week, I'm on nights, Monday and Tuesday.
> It's meant to be early to mid 30oC in temperature.
> I get in just after 8am, how am I going to sleep?! (I've bought a fan)


ooooh, me too! Luckily I barely sleep between nights anyways so wont miss much. Not looking forward to it though (and worried that some of the staff are going to cancel/call insick coz of the weather).




Jaf said:


> It might not be as bad as you fear. Although it's hotter during the day the humidity is lower than at night which is better for sleeping.


Not looking forward to the humidity at night, thats the thing that really does me in. Ive actually forked out for new work uniforms out of my own pocket coz I discovered that the company makes identical tunics but in a lightweight version. Im happy to spend the money if it keeps me cooler!


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Not looking forward to the humidity at night, thats the thing that really does me in. Ive actually forked out for new work uniforms out of my own pocket coz I discovered that the company makes identical tunics but in a lightweight version. Im happy to spend the money if it keeps me cooler!


I've just washed some scrubs!


----------



## SbanR

Adverts now appearing in between posts
Never had that nonsense before


----------



## huckybuck

When you go to get some salmon for a bagel for lunch and find Mr HB has got there before you. WHY cut the slices in a block? They are slices 😡


----------



## Kaily

huckybuck said:


> When you go to get some salmon for a bagel for lunch and find Mr HB has got there before you. WHY cut the slices in a block? They are slices 😡
> 
> View attachment 574789


I do that too but I live alone so it's all mine. It breaks when I try and get the slices.

I am having that and avocado for dinner tonight.


----------



## 1507601

Rude customers. God I hate them. I have to keep my 'mouth' shut and let my husband handle it. Even more annoying is if HE handles it, they get really pleasant! But me? No!


----------



## Beth78

Lucy2020 said:


> Rude customers. God I hate them. I have to keep my 'mouth' shut and let my husband handle it. Even more annoying is if HE handles it, they get really pleasant! But me? No!


I've had some very rude customers in the charity shop I work in, there's no need for it.
I try to be as smiley and polite as I can to counteract their horidness but it's very dificult and it does knock me.


----------



## margy

Lorry drivers! They should be made to stay in the inside lane on motorways. Travelling down to Hampshire the other day we nearly got wiped out by a lorry driver who decided to suddenly overtake another lorry and pulled out as we were overtaking it, forcing us into the fast lane. Luckily it was empty or we would have been a gonna. After that we were extra vigilant passing lorries as they don't wait for you to pass, just signal and move out then block 2 lanes trying to overtake another lorry who won't let them pass.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I hate lorry drives,

They used to be called gentlemen of the road what happened, they are rude have no consideration of other road users, they think they own the road. The times we have had the same thing happen to us it's so frightening.


----------



## huckybuck

When you tell Mr HB you are making breakfast (which only takes 5 mins) and he says I’m just going into the loft to check and clean the AC filters! Why do they decide that moment is the best time to go and do something?


----------



## Cully

Arrgghh, no water with my Tesco delivery today. 😱 😱 And for those wondering what's wrong with tap water, well........you can't possibly live anywhere near our famous White Cliffs or you'd know exactly why I prefer my water from a bottle.


----------



## Siskin

Son is unhappy with his local council. Workmen have been cutting up concrete near his house and the dust has covered his car and conservatory roof, horrible stuff to remove if it gets wet, sets like…..err concrete


----------



## Happy Paws2

huckybuck said:


> When you tell Mr HB you are making breakfast (which only takes 5 mins) and he says I’m just going into the loft to check and clean the AC filters! Why do they decide that moment is the best time to go and do something?


They always find something that needs doing when a meal is almost on the table.


----------



## Deguslave

Happy Paws2 said:


> They always find something that needs doing when a meal is almost on the table.


I'd put the meal on the table and let them eat it cold, they'd soon get the message.


----------



## Deguslave

This! 









Clean-ups after crowds leave litter on North East beaches


Volunteers, swimmers and council workers have been clearing up litter abandoned on beaches.



www.bbc.co.uk





Take your flippin rubbish home with you, we've enough of our own!


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> They always find something that needs doing when a meal is almost on the table.


Weirdly Hannah always does this! As soon as I mention dinner time she runs off into the garden to do god knows what and I have to stand around waiting for her....strange dog.


Just thinking about how much I hate summer and this heatwave and realiesing that its only mid July and we still have August and September to go yet.


----------



## Happy Paws2

As some of you know OH isn't very mobile at the moment which means I'm having to do more than I should as I've gone and hurt my back I was bending down to pick something last week and I've done my back in I'm even more restricted in what I can do.

Well the post came this morning fell straight on the floor, went and got the grabber to pick the post up which took me ages as it not very good at picking things up that's flat on the floor, after all that struggle it was all advertising, no letters not even a bill.


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Paws2 said:


> As some of you know OH isn't very mobile at the moment which means I'm having to do more than I should as I've gone and hurt my back I was bending down to pick something last week and I've done my back in I'm even more restricted in what I can do.
> 
> Well the post came this morning fell straight on the floor, went and got the grabber to pick the post up which took me ages as it not very good at picking things up that's flat on the floor, after all that struggle it was all advertising, no letters not even a bill.


This drives me nuts. I unsubscribed or so I thought but still get a pile of rubbish.


----------



## Deguslave

I'm getting so much charity guff I think someone must have sold on my details. I'm not on the open electoral role so it can only be from a third party source. Just can't work out who.


----------



## Beth78

It's that time of the month again where I've run out of money 
Inflation can get in the bin.


----------



## HappyMangle

When my tv doesn't work properly. Now there is this problem https://www.firesticktricks.com/fix-firеstick-buffering.html but i will try to fix it myself. I am not a big techie guy so when it comes to fixing something i am usually calling for help.


----------



## Boxer123

The BBC I never watch it but have always had a licence as it was part of my rental agreement. Obviously I’ve just moved and I get a stinking, red threatening letter from them. The last owner wasnt here much so obviously didn’t have one. a rubbish tv channeling threatening to send people to my house it’s disgusting. I’ve logged onto say I don’t watch them and wont be paying.


----------



## Deguslave

@Boxer123 I don't have a licence because I have no access to live TV, I get a letter every couple of years asking me to verify that I don't need one and every time they assume I must be lying and threaten me with legal action if they find I have been watching TV.

Why do they always assume that everyone's life must revolve around television?


----------



## Boxer123

Deguslave said:


> @Boxer123 I don't have a licence because I have no access to live TV, I get a letter every couple of years asking me to verify that I don't need one and every time they assume I must be lying and threaten me with legal action if they find I have been watching TV.
> 
> Why do they always assume that everyone's life must revolve around television?


I think it’s disgusting the way they word the letters such bullies.


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> Lorry drivers! They should be made to stay in the inside lane on motorways. Travelling down to Hampshire the other day we nearly got wiped out by a lorry driver who decided to suddenly overtake another lorry and pulled out as we were overtaking it, forcing us into the fast lane. Luckily it was empty or we would have been a gonna. After that we were extra vigilant passing lorries as they don't wait for you to pass, just signal and move out then block 2 lanes trying to overtake another lorry who won't let them pass.


Agreed! They often just pull out into the middle lane when you're passing. I also do think they should be able to do 70mph, so they can overtake at speed instead of slowly an entire bloody lane down whilst they creep along. It's even worse on dual carriageways, where they're holding up TWO lanes of traffic, and there is half a mile of traffic behind them they've held up. They shouldn't be allowed to overtake on dual carriageways. 
A friend of mine was injured when a lorry did this.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Received at 18:22 yesterday ….









Not much use to know AFTER the event 🙄

Luckily, the friend I had booked the ticket for (and not a confident traveller) managed to get another train and to meet up with the person collecting her 👍🏻


----------



## Happy Paws2

Been patronised, just because I use a mobility scooter doesn't mean I'm deaf, senile or a child. Most people are lovely but the way a few some people speak to me it can be most embarrassing.


----------



## Deguslave

Happy Paws2 said:


> Been patronised, just because I use a mobility scooter doesn't mean I'm deaf, senile or a child. Most people are lovely but the way a few some people speak to me it can be most embarrassing.


Fully agree with you! I use crutches and think I should get a t-shirt printed saying 'I'm disabled, not learning impaired.'


----------



## Magyarmum

Stupid little thing but one that is guaranteed to make me furious. Last year the fellow that helped with the gardening disconnected my hose and took it to pieces, Try as I could I wasn't able to reconnect it to the tap in the storeroom and instead of using the hose when I rinsed the car had to use a bucket of water.

When the family came over in May, my son repaired the hose and attached it to the storeroom tap again .... great! So much easier to wash the car.

Yesterday the builders were removing all the old plaster on the outside wall which meant dust everywhere! This morning decided to give the car a quick rinse with the hose to get some of the dust off. Guess what? Some b***** clever clogs has disconnected the hose and I can't connect it back onto the tap!

MEN! I wish they'd leave things alone!🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Magyarmum

Deguslave said:


> Fully agree with you! I use crutches and think I should get a t-shirt printed saying 'I'm disabled, not learning impaired.'


I had to go to the dentist shortly after my hip replacement and because I was walking on crutches my DIL went with me. The woman dentist spoke to me v e r y s l o w l y whilst she was doing the filling I needed, And after accompanying me back to the waiting then proceeded to talk very slowly to my DIL as though we were both hard of hearing.

We both thought this was hilarious if somewhat annoying!


----------



## Deguslave

When you take a parcel in for a neighbour and you still have it a week later. Collect your flippin post people, my home is not a storage depot.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> I had to go to the dentist shortly after my hip replacement and because I was walking on crutches my DIL went with me. The woman dentist spoke to me v e r y s l o w l y whilst she was doing the filling I needed, And after accompanying me back to the waiting then proceeded to talk very slowly to my DIL as though we were both hard of hearing.
> 
> We both thought this was hilarious if somewhat annoying!


I have to say, when I was on crutches during our trip round Scotland earlier in the year, everyone was delightful 🙂

They spoke to me just as normal and were very considerate and helpful … some maybe more so than I usually find tbh … holding doors open, giving space, offering a closer chair, etc. which I accepted gratefully.

One place we stayed at, immediately gave us a room on the ground floor … a much larger and more expensive one than we had booked and paid for … no charge 🙂


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> When you take a parcel in for a neighbour and you still have it a week later. Collect your flippin post people, my home is not a storage depot.


This happened to me a few years ago (pre covid).
It was a large parcel and I'm only in a small semi-D bungalow. I'm rather untidy too!
After several days I got fed up and knocked on her door early one morning. I think she wasn't long out of bed (or I Might have even got her out of bed)
ETA I didn't take the parcel to her as I wasn't prepared to struggle with it; instead told her I had it and she followed me back to get it 😊


----------



## Deguslave

@SbanR I think mine has gone on holiday, there's no answer at her door, but her kids are still running free range in the street. She tends to leave their care to her father as he only lives down the road.


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> @SbanR I think mine has gone on holiday, there's no answer at her door, but her kids are still running free range in the street. She tends to leave their care to her father as he only lives down the road.


Go knock on his door!!! Or if it's too far for you to manage get someone to post a note for you through his door?


----------



## Deguslave

I've knocked, no answer, no signs of life either. The delivery driver put a card through telling her it was here, but no ones seen her.

I don't know which number her father lives at.


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> I've knocked, no answer, no signs of life either. The delivery driver put a card through telling her it was here, but no ones seen her.
> 
> I don't know which number her father lives at.


You know the kids. Is it possible to nab one of them and get him/her to take your note to grandad?


----------



## Deguslave

No, I tend not to deal with her kids - they're feral. They are the ones who go around vandalising the gardens.


----------



## huckybuck

When you are waiting for a parcel and you get notification it’s been delivered. There’s a photo of it put on your drive over the gates. Except it’s not your house!!!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

The same thing happened to me! I recognised the photo though, it was 3 doors up from me and behind a bin on the front of the house, together with another parcel for that actual address .
I assume it was too far for the driver to walk a hundred yards or so, or he couldn't be bothered to take 2 pics. Parking is a nightmare on this road though!


----------



## 1507601

So I was born to working class parents. Grew up in poverty. 
Married my husband and hence into his much wealthier family (not at all because of that! We met online on a book forum at 16 and fell in love).
Some of the opinions and assumptions I hear about my class background are just... Ugh... Unbearable. I correct many as politely as possible, but really you can only go so far without having arguments, and I do have a good relationship with them, so.
But sometimes I just want to scream.


----------



## Jackie C

I ordered a fire pit for the garden, and was told by Amazon it would arrive yesterday (Saturday), I'd specifically ordered it to arrive for the weekend as I have a rare FULL weekend off (due to my shifts, I'm not back until Thursday!) Me and my OH only get a few days off together a month, and only about once a month do we get a full weekend off together, as most of the time at least one of us has to get up for work the next day. It's nice to sit out in the garden and eat and have wine together.
Anyway, yesterday, the app said, "Will be arriving by 8pm today". By 5pm, and there being no "Out for delivery" notification, I knew it wouldn't come. About 10pm, the app said, "Sorry, it's not arrived, it should arrive 24th to 27th". What do I pay prime for? No doubt, they'll blame the third-party seller (as they have done previously), but my sales contract is with Amazon, it's their obligation to fulfill their side.


----------



## Jackie C

Lucy2020 said:


> So I was born to working class parents. Grew up in poverty.
> Married my husband and hence into his much wealthier family (not at all because of that! We met online on a book forum at 16 and fell in love).
> Some of the opinions and assumptions I hear about my class background are just... Ugh... Unbearable. I correct many as politely as possible, but really you can only go so far without having arguments, and I do have a good relationship with them, so.
> But sometimes I just want to scream.


I live in a small 2-bed terrace in a working class estate. I'm quite happy, my mortgage is low because of it, as I like to enjoy my life without having a mortgage payment up to my eyeballs. Shocking how many people at work, at the age of 25, think they're entitled to a 4 bed semi or detached house in the middle of best area in the city like their parents house, despite their parents being in their 50's and bought their initial house cheap in the 90's (and built up houses). They slag off the area I live in, would never shop in a charity shop, buy everything brand new, think nothing of spending £1000 on a table......yet then complain because they're broke and have to work OT to pay their mortgage. 
I know it's each to their own, and there is nothing wrong with wanting a nice home, but don't look down on me. You're no better than me.


----------



## Jackie C

I was having a conversation with someone, and they said, "I've told my daughter to marry someone rich."
I said, "Don't you think it's more important for her to marry someone who loves and respects her? And she loves and respects him."
I nearly said there was an expression for people who did what she wanted her daughter to do, but I felt it was best not to.


----------



## Deguslave

@Jackie C I've have said 'oh you want your daughter to be a gold digger then' and not thought twice about it. Lol.


----------



## Cleo38

Jackie C said:


> I ordered a fire pit for the garden, and was told by Amazon it would arrive yesterday (Saturday), I'd specifically ordered it to arrive for the weekend as I have a rare FULL weekend off (due to my shifts, I'm not back until Thursday!) Me and my OH only get a few days off together a month, and only about once a month do we get a full weekend off together, as most of the time at least one of us has to get up for work the next day. It's nice to sit out in the garden and eat and have wine together.
> Anyway, yesterday, the app said, "Will be arriving by 8pm today". By 5pm, and there being no "Out for delivery" notification, I knew it wouldn't come. About 10pm, the app said, "Sorry, it's not arrived, it should arrive 24th to 27th". What do I pay prime for? No doubt, they'll blame the third-party seller (as they have done previously), but my sales contract is with Amazon, it's their obligation to fulfill their side.


Complain, I always do & always get a £5 or £10 gift card added to my account


----------



## BarkieMcDogface

Adverts on Youtube! I like to fall asleep to videos that are several hours long - on my phone. Now, there are 'adverts' and it now up and coming musicians putting their whole song on the advert now! If only Youtube knew me, it would know I do not appreciate vocalists, I appreciated the instrumental arrangments. So people like Adele will be wasted on me! An ad blocker works on the computer / laptop though.

I tried to do a cheat where I would skip the video to the end and then replay it where it does not show the adverts again, but that has stopped working! AGH!


----------



## huckybuck

When you order something, it arrives and you can see the packaging has been opened and re sealed. Then when you open it the item is broken. 

I bought 2 parasol bases at the same time, both parcels had been re sealed and both bases were smashed to smithereens. I reckon they’d already been sent back and we’re just sent out to me again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gggrrrrr to the broken parasol bases @huckybuck . I hate a resealed box as it makes me wonder what was wrong with it in the first place.


----------



## Cully

I take lots of different meds every day so got an app to remind me when and what to take. Brilliant I thought, but 3 days in and it's not working. My notifications don't come on time and this morning I couldn't shut the bloomin' thing up, like it had saved up _all_ my reminders for 7a.m.today. Arrgh!!
I checked online and it seems to be a fault with the app, it's a Safe Hands one. I'm relieved about that as this is a new phone .
Soooo.....can anybody recommend an app that actually does what it's supposed to do


----------



## Siskin

Is it an iphone or Android. With iPhones I set up reminders on the calendar with an alert, I only use it for one thing, but it works without fail


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Is it an iphone or Android. With iPhones I set up reminders on the calendar with an alert, I only use it for one thing, but it works without fail


I use that plus Alarms … which are harder to ignore


----------



## Cully

Siskin said:


> Is it an iphone or Android. With iPhones I set up reminders on the calendar with an alert, I only use it for one thing, but it works without fail


Thanks, it's Android. I don't understand the calendar on it. I chose the one I did as it seemed so easy to set up. It was. But like most other users found, it doesn't work.


----------



## Jackie C

Cleo38 said:


> Complain, I always do & always get a £5 or £10 gift card added to my account


I have in the past, and they've done stuff like that. I just couldn't be bothered.


----------



## huckybuck

I have complained a few times to Amazon - never got anything despite being a Prime customer UNTIL I sent back a robot vac/mop I bought as I couldn’t get it working and had no response from the seller. 

Got the refund (put a stroppy review) then all out of the blue 3 months later got an email asking if I’d like a replacement free of charge! I thought it was a scam at first but they were serious. I got a free robot and it’s brilliant!


----------



## SusieRainbow

huckybuck said:


> I have complained a few times to Amazon - never got anything despite being a Prime customer UNTIL I sent back a robot vac/mop I bought as I couldn’t get it working and had no response from the seller.
> 
> Got the refund (put a stroppy review) then all out of the blue 3 months later got an email asking if I’d like a replacement free of charge! I thought it was a scam at first but they were serious. I got a free robot and it’s brilliant!


They CAN be quite helpful. A few weeks ago I ordered some baked almonds and was sent a smaller pack than ordered. When I pointed this out they sent out the correct item and told me to keep the first one free of charge!


----------



## Cully

I used to write reviews on Amazon as I read what other users say so wanted to give an honest opinion to help others make a choice.
It seems some sellers only want you to write 5 * reviews about their merchandise, whether it's the truth or not. I was bombarded with irate emails telling me to change my review which made me feel intimidated by them.
In the end I just stopped writing reviews, which is a shame as I want to help others make good choices. I don't believe any reviews I read now.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I used to write reviews on Amazon as I read what other users say so wanted to give an honest opinion to help others make a choice.
> It seems some sellers only want you to write 5 * reviews about their merchandise, whether it's the truth or not. I was bombarded with irate emails telling me to change my review which made me feel intimidated by them.
> In the end I just stopped writing reviews, which is a shame as I want to help others make good choices. I don't believe any reviews I read now.



I never read reviews on any product, I feel that some may be OK others just trying to cause trouble so,


----------



## huckybuck

I was asked to change my review after I received the new product and was happy to do so considering the service I received. I did mention that there had been a problem initially but the company had rectified it to my satisfaction and the actual product was amazing (which it is lol).


----------



## Happy Paws2

Why do people take drums to football matches, they really annoy me. if I was at a match and one was near the owner would be wearing it,


----------



## Jaf

I ordered a liner for my splash pool, it was supposed to arrive around Thursday. Finally today they've admitted that they don't have one. I had to contact them, they couldn't be bothered to contact me.

It's been boiling so I'm all hot and bothered. Hopefully the new company won't take too long.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> In the end I just stopped writing reviews, which is a shame as I want to help others make good choices. I don't believe any reviews I read now.


I usually only write a review if something was really excellent or really terrible...never been contacted about changing a review though!


Am annoyed today about anti-dogism! I routinely have to clear up cat poop from my garden and listen to neighbours kids shouting and screaming all day and yet Im constantly watching the dogs to make sure they dont bark and annoy anybody.
Why did we decide that kid noise is fine but dog noise isnt? And why do I get tutted at whilst picking up my dogs poop (yes, it might be in front of somebodies house but there are no pavements round here that arent right next to a front door!)....meanwhile cats are free to poop all over your property freely!
There needs to be more dog people in the world!!


----------



## Deguslave

Taxi companies. Why is it that when I order a taxi and state that I'm disabled and need a normal, low saloon car as I can't get in anything big, they send me a 6 seater minibus!


----------



## catz4m8z

Deguslave said:


> Taxi companies. Why is it that when I order a taxi and state that I'm disabled and need a normal, low saloon car as I can't get in anything big, they send me a 6 seater minibus!


Maybe next time ask for a 6 seater minibus and you might get a saloon car!!LOL  

Annoyed with my neighbour today. I keep hoping he gets kicked out or just disappears as he is just so irritating. Im fed up finding rubbish in my garden, the other day it was a coke can (half full so somebody just drank some then threw it over my fence!).
Luckily I dont let the dogs straight out in to the garden, only into a little side yard that borders neighbours property so I can check the garden first. But today I go out into the sideyard and find half a box of cat food clearly chucked over the wall in one of my plants.
It was in date and appeared to have nothing wrong with it so I put it on top of the wall and shortly after it 'disappeared'. So what!?....he threw perfectly good cat food over my wall for no reason!!?
Looks like now I cant even give the dogs free access to the yard in case something gets tossed over the wall.


----------



## Siskin

Whilst we are away our neighbour is putting up a stair rail for me so I will have a rail on each side of the stairs. It will make things easier and safer for me. After a lot of discussion with him it was decided to send for what looked a suitable rail and brackets off Amazon. It arrived today and neighbour isn’t happy with the quality and thinks it best that I organise for it to be sent back and get a refund. Had a look at what to do when sending stuff back and they don’t make it easy especially when it’s one of their sellers. Anyone had success with sending things a back when it’s an Amazon seller?


----------



## huckybuck

Siskin said:


> Whilst we are away our neighbour is putting up a stair rail for me so I will have a rail on each side of the stairs. It will make things easier and safer for me. After a lot of discussion with him it was decided to send for what looked a suitable rail and brackets off Amazon. It arrived today and neighbour isn’t happy with the quality and thinks it best that I organise for it to be sent back and get a refund. Had a look at what to do when sending stuff back and they don’t make it easy especially when it’s one of their sellers. Anyone had success with sending things a back when it’s an Amazon seller?


I’ve sent stuff back and it’s been ok. I just make sure the communication is via Amazon. And get proof of posting/tracking of delivery. If for any reason you don’t get a response then contact Amazon and they will chase it. I do find they tend to take the full 3-5 days to refund you though once they get the item.


----------



## Siskin

huckybuck said:


> I’ve sent stuff back and it’s been ok. I just make sure the communication is via Amazon. And get proof of posting/tracking of delivery. If for any reason you don’t get a response then contact Amazon and they will chase it. I do find they tend to take the full 3-5 days to refund you though once they get the item.


Thank you. Our friend has come up with a possible solution, it’s the brackets he’s not happy with as he doesn’t think the quality is very good, so he’s going to check out some brackets locally and see if he can find some better ones that fit. If not back it will all go


----------



## catz4m8z

Trying to contact my vets for an appointment....goes straight to answerphone which tells you you can make an appt online (you cant, its fully booked) and after waiting and waiting and waiting it just cuts you off. 
Spent a day and a half trying to phone them and eventually gave up and just walked myself down the the surgery to make an appt in person!
(whats more frustrating is that I only need to see a nurse so I know they usually give me an appt within 48hrs).


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Trying to contact my vets for an appointment....goes straight to answerphone which tells you you can make an appt online (you cant, its fully booked) and after waiting and waiting and waiting it just cuts you off.
> Spent a day and a half trying to phone them and eventually gave up and just walked myself down the the surgery to make an appt in person!
> (whats more frustrating is that I only need to see a nurse so I know they usually give me an appt within 48hrs).


If I need to speak to our GP surgery I go down, you just can't get though on the phone. If you do phone and get a message like, your call is very important to us, you are No. 49 in the queue.


----------



## Cully

Happy Paws2 said:


> If I need to speak to our GP surgery I go down, you just can't get though on the phone. If you do phone and get a message like, your call is very important to us, you are No. 49 in the queue.


I can't do that with my surgery as they have a door entry system since covid started. I have to press a buzzer for the receptionist to come and let me in, but that's _only_ if I have booked an appointment. Bloomin' ridiculous!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I can't do that with my surgery as they have a door entry system since covid started. I have to press a buzzer for the receptionist to come and let me in, but that's _only_ if I have booked an appointment. Bloomin' ridiculous!!


----------



## Cully

I like to wear earphones while I'm moving around at home so I don't miss anything I'm watching/listening too.
I don't have a smart tv and had to buy a separate bluetooth transmitter so I can use b/tooth wireless earphones with it.
They work fine except I really do hate ear buds. Apart from being painful they keep falling out.
Anyway, after loads of research I've ordered some 'on ear' headphones which, if they work, will suit me much better and my ears wont be sore.
They should be delivered sometime today, then, fingers crossed I need to figure out how to pair them with my none smart tv using the b/tooth transmitter. I'm not very good with techy stuff so 'fingers crossed all round' are needed🤞!!


----------



## Beth78

I just struck a match to light a candle and the head of the match flew off and burned me on the chin, also burnt my nice white t-shirt with a fox on it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> I just struck a match to light a candle and the head of the match flew off and burned me on the chin, also burnt my nice white t-shirt with a fox on it.


Ouch!


----------



## Cully

Beth78 said:


> I just struck a match to light a candle and the head of the match flew off and burned me on the chin, also burnt my nice white t-shirt with a fox on it.


Oops, that's not what you expect from a nice candle. Shame about the T-shirt, and at least your chin will heal. How unfortunate


----------



## ForestWomble

Just went to wash my floors with the steam cleaner, the on button lit up momentarily, then nothing. 
Tried a different socket in case that socket was dead as well now, still nothing. 
Realised all electrics were off. 
The cleaner had tripped the fuse. 
Now can't clean my floors. 
Looks like my cleaner is kaput ....... not what I needed right now!


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> Just went to wash my floors with the steam cleaner, the on button lit up momentarily, then nothing.
> Tried a different socket in case that socket was dead as well now, still nothing.
> Realised all electrics were off.
> The cleaner had tripped the fuse.
> Now can't clean my floors.
> Looks like my cleaner is kaput ....... not what I needed right now!


Have you got your leccy back on now?
Maybe you can just reset the flipped fuse.


----------



## Deguslave

Weekend radio.

During the week I listen to radio 2 until Steve Wright comes on because I can't stand him. At the weekend I switch to radio Newcastle as they have a couple of great shows, on Saturday its the ultimate 90s and on Sunday its the ultimate 80s. That was until this week.... when they changed the schedules.

Yesterday was normal, but quite entertaining Saturday morning show with a nice mix of music, but today all we have from 10am until 2pm is a talk show about football! And apparently its not a one off, its here to stay.

Now I'm left searching for a decent radio station to listen to. Radio 2 is out of the question at weekends because I can't stand female djs and after listening to Michael Ball he is just as bad as every nauseating woman radio chooses to inflict on us.

Does anyone know any stations I can listen to where I'm not bombarded with either sentimental claptrap or bl**dy sport?


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> Have you got your leccy back on now?
> Maybe you can just reset the flipped fuse.


Yes, thankfully my fuse box is easily accessible, just had to flip the switch. It's just my steam cleaner that is unusable.


----------



## Cully

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, thankfully my fuse box is easily accessible, just had to flip the switch. It's just my steam cleaner that is unusable.


Is it definitely kaput or can it be repaired?
The trouble is that the repairs can be almost as expensive as a new one these days.


----------



## Cully

I'm really pleased. The new headphones I was waiting for arrived and were such a doddle to set up, not the nightmare I expected.
I think I was doing my usual and overthinking things. Turning a mountain into a molehill as my son says.


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Yes, thankfully my fuse box is easily accessible, just had to flip the switch. It's just my steam cleaner that is unusable.


The steam cleaner may just need a new fuse.

The fuse is designed to protect the device and user from surges, etc. so may still work with a new fuse. Worth a try.


----------



## LinznMilly

Deguslave said:


> Weekend radio.
> 
> During the week I listen to radio 2 until Steve Wright comes on because I can't stand him. At the weekend I switch to radio Newcastle as they have a couple of great shows, on Saturday its the ultimate 90s and on Sunday its the ultimate 80s. That was until this week.... when they changed the schedules.
> 
> Yesterday was normal, but quite entertaining Saturday morning show with a nice mix of music, but today all we have from 10am until 2pm is a talk show about football! And apparently its not a one off, its here to stay.
> 
> Now I'm left searching for a decent radio station to listen to. Radio 2 is out of the question at weekends because I can't stand female djs and after listening to Michael Ball he is just as bad as every nauseating woman radio chooses to inflict on us.
> 
> Does anyone know any stations I can listen to where I'm not bombarded with either sentimental claptrap or bl**dy sport?


Do you hate all women, or just women in jobs which involve talking?


----------



## ForestWomble

Cully said:


> Is it definitely kaput or can it be repaired?
> The trouble is that the repairs can be almost as expensive as a new one these days.


I haven't a clue. I'm hoping it can be repaired. 



Lurcherlad said:


> The steam cleaner may just need a new fuse.
> 
> The fuse is designed to protect the device and user from surges, etc. so may still work with a new fuse. Worth a try.


I hope so.


----------



## huckybuck

Absolute 80s @Deguslave


----------



## Deguslave

LinznMilly said:


> Do you hate all women, or just women in jobs which involve talking?


I find their voices physically painful to listen to, especially over radio or TV. I have the same problem with children's voices, I think its the higher pitch.


----------



## ForestWomble

Deguslave said:


> I find their voices physically painful to listen to, especially over radio or TV. I have the same problem with children's voices, I think its the higher pitch.


Out of interest does that mean you can only listen to male singers? (Not including choir boys as they have much higher pitched singing voices).


----------



## Deguslave

ForestWomble said:


> Out of interest does that mean you can only listen to male singers? (Not including choir boys as they have much higher pitched singing voices).


I tend to listen to more male than female singers, but again, it depends on pitch of the voice. A good musical arrangement helps, especially a full orchestra. But yes, there are several female singers I just can't listen to; Clare Grogan and Ariana Grande immediately spring to mind.


----------



## huckybuck

I can’t abide wailing women singers!!!
Celine Dion, Dina Carroll, Whitney Houston - all Mr HBs favourites!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Deguslave said:


> I find their voices physically painful to listen to, especially over radio or TV. I have the same problem with children's voices, I think its the higher pitch.



Same here I hate listening to women commentators there voices are most annoying, they seem to be everywhere lately even F1 has got them trying to interview the drivers


----------



## Kaily

Depending on your age you could try Boom Radio


----------



## Deguslave

I've just checked out boom radio and it sounds like it could be good, but I don't have DAB, I listen through a normal stereo system, not online or through Alexa.


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> I usually only write a review if something was really excellent or really terrible...never been contacted about changing a review though!
> 
> 
> Am annoyed today about anti-dogism! I routinely have to clear up cat poop from my garden and listen to neighbours kids shouting and screaming all day and yet Im constantly watching the dogs to make sure they dont bark and annoy anybody.
> Why did we decide that kid noise is fine but dog noise isnt? And why do I get tutted at whilst picking up my dogs poop (yes, it might be in front of somebodies house but there are no pavements round here that arent right next to a front door!)....meanwhile cats are free to poop all over your property freely!
> There needs to be more dog people in the world!!


TBH, I find* both* barking dogs and screaming kids annoying.  Although kids probably slightly more. There were kids screaming in the street the other evening til 10pm.


----------



## Jackie C

Deguslave said:


> Weekend radio.
> 
> During the week I listen to radio 2 until Steve Wright comes on because I can't stand him. At the weekend I switch to radio Newcastle as they have a couple of great shows, on Saturday its the ultimate 90s and on Sunday its the ultimate 80s. That was until this week.... when they changed the schedules.
> 
> Yesterday was normal, but quite entertaining Saturday morning show with a nice mix of music, but today all we have from 10am until 2pm is a talk show about football! And apparently its not a one off, its here to stay.
> 
> Now I'm left searching for a decent radio station to listen to. Radio 2 is out of the question at weekends because I can't stand female djs and after listening to Michael Ball he is just as bad as every nauseating woman radio chooses to inflict on us.
> 
> Does anyone know any stations I can listen to where I'm not bombarded with either sentimental claptrap or bl**dy sport?


I hate Steve Wright as well! Oh, he's so annoying. He acts like a 25yr old DJ on local radio and thinks he's down with the kids. He's leaving, though!

I love Radio 6 Music. No adverts, GREAT music and some great DJ's. Craig Charles is on in the afternoon and plays a great eclectic mix. The DJ's seem to be all very passionate and knowledgeable about the music they play. 
You won't hear crap chart music that is trendy, but sounds awful. There is a lot of music that I've never heard before, but most tracks are great. 





Deguslave said:


> I tend to listen to more male than female singers, but again, it depends on pitch of the voice. A good musical arrangement helps, especially a full orchestra. But yes, there are several female singers I just can't listen to; Clare Grogan and Ariana Grande immediately spring to mind.


It's not that I don't like female singers, presenters and DJ's, but there are_ some_ that have a shrill voice, especially if they're American. There tends to be certain pitch I don't like. But this is also the case for local radio DJ's, male and female, who are shrill and exciteable all the time. Just calm down! And I can't stand Kate Bush's singing voice!
Childrens' voices are the same as well.


----------



## Jackie C

huckybuck said:


> I can’t abide wailing women singers!!!
> Celine Dion, Dina Carroll, Whitney Houston - all Mr HBs favourites!


I find some are fine, but I agree with you with Celine and Whitney. It's the shrieking without any control in the voice. They sing six notes for one one syllable word - no need. And, please, don't scream. 
"I Will Always Love You" is a classic example, SCREAM, SCREAM, SCREAM, SCREETCH! 
The original, by Dolly Parton, is beautiful. Dolly is perfectly capable of vocal gymnastics, but doesn't feel the need to scream every word. This makes the song much more sincere.....and listenable without my ears bleeding.



Oh, the annoying git who owns the car repair place behind our house. Round about 7.30pm, whenever the weather is nice and I want to chill outside and eat my tea, the annoying f***** starts with his noisy equipment. It's either an angle grinder/electric sander/whatever it is. Why does he start at this time? It's sometimes in the day as well, but not often, and he always starts at this time. 
But it's not illegal, so can't do anything. 


Sorry, multiple posts, but I had a few to reply to!


----------



## Deguslave

My old milkman retired at the end of July and a new one took over the round from Monday just gone. So far its been a nightmare.

Monday - should have had two bottles of full fat, no delivery.
Tuesday - should be no delivery, instead got one bottle full fat, one bottle semi skimmed. Both left in full sun and only found when I opened the door to go to the hospital at 11am. 
Wednesday - should have had four bottles of full fat, no delivery again!

And he's not answering his phone!


----------



## margy

We've sadly had a death in the family and are going to the funeral in a few weeks. My OH has a black suit but it's too small, so because he's losing weight has decided to just wear black trousers and shirt. He's still quite big but fits in Mark's and Spencer big tall range, has already got a pair of their jeans. Sent for 2 sizes and both are too small! They are the biggest sizes. Gone online looking at bigger sizes and still struggling to find the size he needs. No wonder he hates shopping for clothes, he's dieting so looking forward to the day he can just walk in a clothes shop and buy something.


----------



## Cully

margy said:


> We've sadly had a death in the family and are going to the funeral in a few weeks. My OH has a black suit but it's too small, so because he's losing weight has decided to just wear black trousers and shirt. He's still quite big but fits in Mark's and Spencer big tall range, has already got a pair of their jeans. Sent for 2 sizes and both are too small! They are the biggest sizes. Gone online looking at bigger sizes and still struggling to find the size he needs. No wonder he hates shopping for clothes, he's dieting so looking forward to the day he can just walk in a clothes shop and buy something.


Sorry to hear your very sad news.
Just thinking, could your OH hire something suitable for the occasion? Might be better than buying new clothes which won't fit him after he loses weight.


----------



## margy

Cully said:


> Sorry to hear your very sad news.
> Just thinking, could your OH hire something suitable for the occasion? Might be better than buying new clothes which won't fit him after he loses weight.


Yes, I was thinking the same when we saw how tight his black suit is. But there's nowhere nearby who hires out suits.It's going to be an informal funeral with close family only, so is happy to just wear black trousers and shirt with a black tie. Luckily I've managed to find some inexpensive trousers online, they're coming tomorrow. Fingers crossed they fit.


----------



## Cully

margy said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same when we saw how tight his black suit is. But there's nowhere nearby who hires out suits.It's going to be an informal funeral with close family only, so is happy to just wear black trousers and shirt with a black tie. Luckily I've managed to find some inexpensive trousers online, they're coming tomorrow. Fingers crossed they fit.


Oh well done, problem solved. Hope they fit ok.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Waking every morning around 0630 every morning even though I no longer need to 😑


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> We've sadly had a death in the family and are going to the funeral in a few weeks. My OH has a black suit but it's too small, so because he's losing weight has decided to just wear black trousers and shirt. He's still quite big but fits in Mark's and Spencer big tall range, has already got a pair of their jeans. Sent for 2 sizes and both are too small! They are the biggest sizes. Gone online looking at bigger sizes and still struggling to find the size he needs. No wonder he hates shopping for clothes, he's dieting so looking forward to the day he can just walk in a clothes shop and buy something.


My OH has a similar problem. He's actually quite skinny, but has a wine belly. A lot of t-shirts seem to be skinny-style, so it's hard to get something to fit. 

Don't get me started about sizes. I'm a size 14, my BMI is still (just) okay. But I have to buy a L or even XL sometimes. It's just pigeon-holing women into limited sizes, when we're all sorts of shapes. Yes, my boobs are big, but XL?! No. Thanks for making healthy-sized women feel fat. Or for fat-shaming anyone, for that matter.


----------



## Jackie C

A friend of my OH's posted her wedding photos on FB. Her new husband was wearing a pair of shorts and a polo shirt! He looked really scruffy. It wasn't even a nice polo shirt, he looked like he'd just nipped to the pub. 
It wasn't as if it was an informal wedding, as she was wearing a full-on massive wedding dress. I guess it's each to their own, and she might not have been bothered, but I would have been.


----------



## Boxer123

Jackie C said:


> My OH has a similar problem. He's actually quite skinny, but has a wine belly. A lot of t-shirts seem to be skinny-style, so it's hard to get something to fit.
> 
> Don't get me started about sizes. I'm a size 14, my BMI is still (just) okay. But I have to buy a L or even XL sometimes. It's just pigeon-holing women into limited sizes, when we're all sorts of shapes. Yes, my boobs are big, but XL?! No. Thanks for making healthy-sized women feel fat. Or for fat-shaming anyone, for that matter.


Have you heard the song Victoria’s Secret by Jax. It’s so beautiful and about women sizing.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Tailgaters , is there seriously any need? Not my fault if you're late or in a rush! Took mittens for her annual vet checkup/vaccinations today and our way back had a honda civic up my backside for half the journey until they eventually overtook me. I drive slower with mittens in the car anyway as she already gets stressed enough in the carrier. So no i'm not going to speed up because they're too impatient. This was a 30 limit road too and they went at least 40-50 when they got past me . No wonder there's so many accidents. Too many bullies on the road


----------



## Beth78

Boxerluver30 said:


> Tailgaters , is there seriously any need? Not my fault if you're late or in a rush! Took mittens for her annual vet checkup/vaccinations today and our way back had a honda civic up my backside for half the journey until they eventually overtook me. I drive slower with mittens in the car anyway as she already gets stressed enough in the carrier. So no i'm not going to speed up because they're too impatient. This was a 30 limit road too and they went at least 40-50 when they got past me . No wonder there's so many accidents. Too many bullies on the road


I saw a car with a sticker the other day saying "sorry you're too close to me"


----------



## Arny

Jackie C said:


> A friend of my OH's posted her wedding photos on FB. Her new husband was wearing a pair of shorts and a polo shirt! He looked really scruffy. It wasn't even a nice polo shirt, he looked like he'd just nipped to the pub.
> It wasn't as if it was an informal wedding, as she was wearing a full-on massive wedding dress. I guess it's each to their own, and she might not have been bothered, but I would have been.


I went to solvak wedding and the women were dressed to the nines but their partners etc were in shorts, t shirts and baseball caps, I did find it strange.


----------



## huckybuck

When you buy a lovely new loose bottom cake tin; wash it and set it to dry on top of your aga. Then you put the loose base leaning to the side of the cooker and DAMN the base slides down the side into Aga infinity! 

Can’t move the cooker to get to it so now have a brand new cake tin that can’t be used.

I have emailed the people who make it just to see if they’ll sell me the base so watch this space 🙄


----------



## HappyMangle

When someone is not answering my calls. Especially if you call some customer service during the working hours. I tried to reach fox nation customer service so many times before and never had luck with that. Only these contacts seem to work lately.


----------



## Jackie C

Opps, edited.


----------



## Jackie C

It's Bingley Festival this weekend. I booked the weekend off, but they still put me down for Sunday night, so I can't go. But, TBH, after all that, I couldn't be bothered, anyway.
Well, OH offered my ticket to anyone who fancied it. The Pixies are playing Sunday night. My closest friend said, yes and asked if we wanted any money for it. But because we bought the tickets pre-Covid, and it's been delayed, so we just said "No, it's fine." OH then said, "Just buy me a few beers".

Anyway, we picked her up from the train station and went for lunch. We all decided what we wanted, so I went to the bar and ordered food and drinks, which came to about £50 or £60 in total for all three of us.
When I got back, she didn't offer to pay, and didn't even offer to pay for her share. Found it odd, but didn't mention it. They've now gone to the festival. Maybe she forgot, but if she didn't, I thought it a bit rude to assume. 

Sorry, that was a long post for a short conclusion.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface

Whenever I need to watch a tutorial to fix something, I go on Youtube and it is someone waffling on, asking you to subscribe, like and comment before cracking on with what they need to get on with!


----------



## Siskin

BarkieMcDogface said:


> Whenever I need to watch a tutorial to fix something, I go on Youtube and it is someone waffling on, asking you to subscribe, like and comment before cracking on with what they need to get on with!


There’s a good reason for that, more money comes their way courtesy of YouTube


----------



## Jaf

Bras


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> It's Bingley Festival this weekend. I booked the weekend off, but they still put me down for Sunday night, so I can't go. But, TBH, after all that, I couldn't be bothered, anyway.
> Well, OH offered my ticket to anyone who fancied it. The Pixies are playing Sunday night. My closest friend said, yes and asked if we wanted any money for it. But because we bought the tickets pre-Covid, and it's been delayed, so we just said "No, it's fine." OH then said, "Just buy me a few beers".
> 
> Anyway, we picked her up from the train station and went for lunch. We all decided what we wanted, so I went to the bar and ordered food and drinks, which came to about £50 or £60 in total for all three of us.
> When I got back, she didn't offer to pay, and didn't even offer to pay for her share. Found it odd, but didn't mention it. They've now gone to the festival. Maybe she forgot, but if she didn't, I thought it a bit rude to assume.
> 
> Sorry, that was a long post for a short conclusion.


Not nice when that kind of thing happens.

I’d hate to be the one who forgets to pay my share and would appreciate a gentle nudge tbh.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jaf said:


> Bras


I agree.

Finding the right fit all round that are comfortable is so hard.

It’s bliss taking them off ☺

Sadly, I can’t get away with being braless … even indoors I wear the lightweight comfy bras but they don’t offer enough support for use in public.


----------



## Jackie C

Jaf said:


> Bras


Yeah. I've only got one, maybe two, that are comfortable. The rest are like wearing a vice.


----------



## Kaily

Jaf said:


> Bras


Totally agree. When my boobs were self supporting it was fine but now I have to give them maximum support to stop they dragging on the floor my bras have become instruments of torture .


----------



## 1507601

I stopped wearing bras around 18 and started wearing them again (nearly 30) just recently, after trying on a sports bra and realising the support I'd been missing. I'm sure they used to hold themselves up better... lol. Anyway, when trying to find my current bra size I came across the idea of using a bigger cup size and smaller band size, as opposed to the standard recommendation according to measurements. I'm finding bras way more comfy now than when I was younger.


----------



## Deguslave

After years of not getting a bra to fit, I found this People are learning their real bra sizes thanks to a calculator that's gone viral on TikTok. and it worked!


----------



## BarkieMcDogface

I've loved lockdown because while working from home, I've got without a bra and just wore a bandeau one. I would only put one on if I am expecting a delivery or if I'm having a Zoom meeting!


----------



## huckybuck

Deguslave said:


> After years of not getting a bra to fit, I found this People are learning their real bra sizes thanks to a calculator that's gone viral on TikTok. and it worked!


I think I might need to do this! I am a 36aa (I think) and find bras very uncomfortable. They tend to ride up and dig in over the shoulders. That’s when I can get one on with my frozen shoulder lol!!!


----------



## Deguslave

huckybuck said:


> I think I might need to do this! I am a 36aa (I think) and find bras very uncomfortable. They tend to ride up and dig in over the shoulders. That’s when I can get one on with my frozen shoulder lol!!!


I'm a 38HH, I could never find one that didn't either stab me in the armpit or fall off my shoulders. Tried this method and bought a 38HH bra instead of the one I'd always thought I needed and it was so comfy.


----------



## 1507601

Deguslave said:


> After years of not getting a bra to fit, I found this People are learning their real bra sizes thanks to a calculator that's gone viral on TikTok. and it worked!


Yeah, that's pretty much the same as the one I was recommended by someone from Bravissimo. I went from 34DD to (when thinner mind) to a 32F-G


----------



## Cully

I just opened these chunky haddock fish fingers for my tea. 








What the.....?????
That's taking cut backs too far isn't it?


----------



## Cully

Ouch! The big toe that cramps so much it feels like it's going to break off, and leaves you with shin splints for a week afterwards.😖


----------



## catz4m8z

BarkieMcDogface said:


> I've loved lockdown because while working from home, I've got without a bra and just wore a bandeau one. I would only put one on if I am expecting a delivery or if I'm having a Zoom meeting!


yup, since then I started wearing those crop top type bras and I never used to go out in them but then I got ill with covid and decided '*&^% everybody!' and started wearing them outside as well. So what if they flattened everything to one slightly jiggly uniboob? Im nearly 50 and I no longer care!!LOL
I now only wear a proper bra for work. The crop top ones are far superior IMO, its an extra layer in winter, cool around the house in the hot weather on its own and you can wear them to bed too.



Annoyed yet again with my neighbour. My fence is still missing/destroyed by fire at the end of my garden so I have a knee high dog fence there as a barricade. Came home from work and the fence panel on neighbours side (half burnt away but frame still intact and slotted between posts) was now in the neighbours garden blocking the burnt section at the back of his garden!
It couldnt of fallen out, he would of had to lift it out from the posts and he clearly waited til I was at work overnight to do it!  
Well, jokes on him.....if I cant trust my fence will still be there and cant let the dogs out into the garden without supervision because of him I got no reason to spend money on new fencing!
If he wants a new fence he can get one himself!!


----------



## Jaf

I bought 5litres of brake fluid for my car. The can fell over and it all leaked out into the boot, all over the carpet. And then dripped through, all over the drive. Luckily it's not dot4 which is super nasty stuff, it's lhm which is practically edible. Cat litter useful for clean up.


----------



## Deguslave

Drivers tooting their horns! Its 1am and I can hear a car driver in the next street tooting his horn! Its too hit and miss to be his car alarm.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Deguslave said:


> Drivers tooting their horns! Its 1am and I can hear a car driver in the next street tooting his horn! Its too hit and miss to be his car alarm.


It's most annoying when they do that and why can't people close a car door, why do they always have slam them.


----------



## catz4m8z

The tiny park opposite me seems to have some kind of fete going on (cant really see through the trees and CBA going over to find out!!LOL).
Somebody in their infinite wisdom decided to give the kids a drum kit to play with......

they are very much 'not good' at playing the drums...


----------



## lorilu

Construction, inside at work. Refuse to open windows. I tried to "push through" the last phase and ended up sick in bed for five days. So I went to my doctor and got a note stating that I have medical conditions that are adversely affected by being exposed to the noise and dust and smells of indoor construction, and they need to let me leave, and use my sick leave time.

Until yesterday I haven't had to use that note, it's been annoying but not too bad. I am constantly asking him to open a window and when he doesn't I open the door. Then I get an e mail from the powers that be, telling me to stop opening the outside door because it lets in bugs and "interferes with the air conditioning"!

Yesterday he started laying carpet in the construction area. I was affected by the fumes any time I went in the hall so I stayed in my office. Put my little fan up against my customer service window to keep the air from blowing in. I do have tricks for protecting myself. 

But once those fumes get into the HVAC ducts, there's no getting away from it. It hit me like a boulder crashing down on me and I was in hysterics by the time I realize I was going to have to leave. That's what it does to me. Reduces me to some out of control screaming maniac. I got out.

I went back this morning, but it was still bad so I am home again.

if they'd let me work from home I could at least be semi productive. There are two projects I could effectively work on from home. Not 8 hours a day worth but still, I could do some work, and save some of my sick time loss. But no.

So here I am home again. Just that few minutes in the building this morning has left me feeling ill, with a splitting headache. A walk should clear it out a bit. It's not too hot yet so off I go.

When they are done with that office suite, which is down the hall from me, they will be starting on the offices that adjoin mine. Those offices are only separated from my office by a little alcove that you walk through, and I have occasion to be back there multiple times a day besides. Apparently they plan to tear down the walls and build them in a different way. Because, you know, they won't pay a high enough wage to keep hourly employees, but they have plenty of money to throw away on stupid stuff like this.


----------



## lorilu

Deguslave said:


> Drivers tooting their horns! Its 1am and I can hear a car driver in the next street tooting his horn! Its too hit and miss to be his car alarm.


I have that issue too. Every single night at 10:15 some one drives by honking the horn. My sleep is so poor it's infuriating to be woken by that every night.


----------



## Jaf

I'm allergic to my hypoallergic watch strap. I'm fine with metal straps!


----------



## ForestWomble

Jaf said:


> I'm allergic to my hypoallergic watch strap. I'm fine with metal straps!


I feel your pain, I'm allergic to watches, just can't wear the things, tried a few different types.


----------



## 1507601

lorilu said:


> Construction, inside at work. Refuse to open windows. I tried to "push through" the last phase and ended up sick in bed for five days. So I went to my doctor and got a note stating that I have medical conditions that are adversely affected by being exposed to the noise and dust and smells of indoor construction, and they need to let me leave, and use my sick leave time.
> 
> Until yesterday I haven't had to use that note, it's been annoying but not too bad. I am constantly asking him to open a window and when he doesn't I open the door. Then I get an e mail from the powers that be, telling me to stop opening the outside door because it lets in bugs and "interferes with the air conditioning"!
> 
> Yesterday he started laying carpet in the construction area. I was affected by the fumes any time I went in the hall so I stayed in my office. Put my little fan up against my customer service window to keep the air from blowing in. I do have tricks for protecting myself.
> 
> But once those fumes get into the HVAC ducts, there's no getting away from it. It hit me like a boulder crashing down on me and I was in hysterics by the time I realize I was going to have to leave. That's what it does to me. Reduces me to some out of control screaming maniac. I got out.
> 
> I went back this morning, but it was still bad so I am home again.
> 
> if they'd let me work from home I could at least be semi productive. There are two projects I could effectively work on from home. Not 8 hours a day worth but still, I could do some work, and save some of my sick time loss. But no.
> 
> So here I am home again. Just that few minutes in the building this morning has left me feeling ill, with a splitting headache. A walk should clear it out a bit. It's not too hot yet so off I go.
> 
> When they are done with that office suite, which is down the hall from me, they will be starting on the offices that adjoin mine. Those offices are only separated from my office by a little alcove that you walk through, and I have occasion to be back there multiple times a day besides. Apparently they plan to tear down the walls and build them in a different way. Because, you know, they won't pay a high enough wage to keep hourly employees, but they have plenty of money to throw away on stupid stuff like this.


That all really sucks


----------



## 1507601

I hate when I quote a post and start typing my reply below the quote, but it suddenly switches to before the quote and also overwrites what's written there. I have to fix it every time.


----------



## Kaily

Nightmares nearly every night


----------



## Deguslave

My neighbours kids! Her ferel brood had the cheek to knock on my door asking if they could come in and fill water balloons in my flat because 'their mum had said they couldn't fill them in hers!'

Gave them a firm no for more reasons I can list here.


----------



## Soph x

People who leave the empty toilet roll tube on the holder instead of replacing it.

One that really got me was at work. The spare toilet rolls are on shelves right next to the toilet. Some bright spark used the last bit on the holder, left the empty tube on it.. and put a new toilet roll on the end of the holder. They'd just perched it on there, as it clearly wouldn't fit on it due to the empty one still there. What makes it worse is there's a bin in the toilet for throwing the hand towels away! 🤯


----------



## huckybuck

We have a battle in our house about which way the toilet roll should be on the holder…Over the top or down the wall???? Mr HB and I both say over the top so you don’t have to touch the wall..my Mum when she comes always turns it round as she says it looks better flat against the wall. We have been known to get some cotton and tie it on when she comes to stay 🤣


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> Construction, inside at work. Refuse to open windows. I tried to "push through" the last phase and ended up sick in bed for five days. So I went to my doctor and got a note stating that I have medical conditions that are adversely affected by being exposed to the noise and dust and smells of indoor construction, and they need to let me leave, and use my sick leave time.
> 
> Until yesterday I haven't had to use that note, it's been annoying but not too bad. I am constantly asking him to open a window and when he doesn't I open the door. Then I get an e mail from the powers that be, telling me to stop opening the outside door because it lets in bugs and "interferes with the air conditioning"!
> 
> Yesterday he started laying carpet in the construction area. I was affected by the fumes any time I went in the hall so I stayed in my office. Put my little fan up against my customer service window to keep the air from blowing in. I do have tricks for protecting myself.
> 
> But once those fumes get into the HVAC ducts, there's no getting away from it. It hit me like a boulder crashing down on me and I was in hysterics by the time I realize I was going to have to leave. That's what it does to me. Reduces me to some out of control screaming maniac. I got out.
> 
> I went back this morning, but it was still bad so I am home again.
> 
> if they'd let me work from home I could at least be semi productive. There are two projects I could effectively work on from home. Not 8 hours a day worth but still, I could do some work, and save some of my sick time loss. But no.
> 
> So here I am home again. Just that few minutes in the building this morning has left me feeling ill, with a splitting headache. A walk should clear it out a bit. It's not too hot yet so off I go.
> 
> When they are done with that office suite, which is down the hall from me, they will be starting on the offices that adjoin mine. Those offices are only separated from my office by a little alcove that you walk through, and I have occasion to be back there multiple times a day besides. Apparently they plan to tear down the walls and build them in a different way. Because, you know, they won't pay a high enough wage to keep hourly employees, but they have plenty of money to throw away on stupid stuff like this.


I am so sorry you have to put up with things like this. 

I'm glad you got a letter from the doctor though.

Just an idea, but I know doctors do 'sick notes' here in UK, bit different but, I wonder if your doctor could write a new letter saying you can not enter the work building while construction work (or anything that effects you) is going on, and highly recommends that you be allowed to work from home? (might be a stupid idea of mine though)


----------



## Soph x

huckybuck said:


> We have a battle in our house about which way the toilet roll should be on the holder…Over the top or down the wall???? Mr HB and I both say over the top so you don’t have to touch the wall..my Mum when she comes always turns it round as she says it looks better flat against the wall. We have been known to get some cotton and tie it on when she comes to stay 🤣


Oh it definitely has to go over the top! It tears so much easier.


----------



## SbanR

Soph x said:


> Oh it definitely has to go over the top! It tears so much easier.


Beat me to it Soph


----------



## lorilu

ForestWomble said:


> I am so sorry you have to put up with things like this.
> 
> I'm glad you got a letter from the doctor though.
> 
> Just an idea, but I know doctors do 'sick notes' here in UK, bit different but, I wonder if your doctor could write a new letter saying you can not enter the work building while construction work (or anything that effects you) is going on, and highly recommends that you be allowed to work from home? (might be a stupid idea of mine though)


Thanks not a stupid idea but they claim they can't let us work from home because it is not in our union contract. Our contract was up for renewal this year but the PTB couldn't get off their butts on the negotiations (never "had time" to meet with union officials apparently) so we got a stop gap contract and negotiations will start again. Many of us have requested that WFH in certain situations be added. An exception was made during the pandemic lock down, little mandates were passed, but it was only for that period. Personnel would prefer I take unpaid leave under FMLA and just stay away until the construction is done. Not being independently wealthy I won't be doing that.


----------



## ForestWomble

lorilu said:


> Thanks not a stupid idea but they claim they can't let us work from home because it is not in our union contract. Our contract was up for renewal this year but the PTB couldn't get off their butts on the negotiations (never "had time" to meet with union officials apparently) so we got a stop gap contract and negotiations will start again. Many of us have requested that WFH in certain situations be added. An exception was made during the pandemic lock down, little mandates were passed, but it was only for that period. Personnel would prefer I take unpaid leave under FMLA and just stay away until the construction is done. Not being independently wealthy I won't be doing that.


That's annoying. Well, as many of you have made the request I hope it's included in the new contract.


----------



## lorilu

The problem for me is, it is just getting worse. My intolerance to smells I mean. I can't step out of my house without feeling assaulted. Just now, for instance, it's a beautiful afternoon, that kind of day that says "it's not fall yet, but it's coming". I had my hike this morning and got all my chores done so I went to sit out and read on my little back porch, while it's in the shade. Once the sun hits it in the late afternoon it's too hot, even on a nice day like this, but my big maple tree shades it for a good while.

Yesterday I had noticed a toxic smell when I was out in my yard, but the wind whooshed it away. Today the wind is from the other direction and I realized where the smell was coming from. They've repaved/sealed a parking lot in the little strip mall which is barely visible through the row of back yards - 5 of them, and a road, from my own backyard. Today with the sun shining on it and the wind coming from that direction I found the smell unbearable and had to come inside.

I've never been able to tolerate that particular smell. Horrible.

And once I've reacted to something, like that carpet glue on Thursday, each exposure my reaction is even more severe. I can't seem to get my GP interested in how serious this is becoming for me.

I'd better try again. I'll describe to her the hysterics I had Thursday at noon at work. Of course I realize it wasn't realize hysterics it was a severe panic attack triggered by the fumes, but in the end the reaction is the same.

I'm disappointed I can't sit outside now.


----------



## Jobeth

lorilu said:


> The problem for me is, it is just getting worse. My intolerance to smells I mean. I can't step out of my house without feeling assaulted. Just now, for instance, it's a beautiful afternoon, that kind of day that says "it's not fall yet, but it's coming". I had my hike this morning and got all my chores done so I went to sit out and read on my little back porch, while it's in the shade. Once the sun hits it in the late afternoon it's too hot, even on a nice day like this, but my big maple tree shades it for a good while.
> 
> Yesterday I had noticed a toxic smell when I was out in my yard, but the wind whooshed it away. Today the wind is from the other direction and I realized where the smell was coming from. They've repaved/sealed a parking lot in the little strip mall which is barely visible through the row of back yards - 5 of them, and a road, from my own backyard. Today with the sun shining on it and the wind coming from that direction I found the smell unbearable and had to come inside.
> 
> I've never been able to tolerate that particular smell. Horrible.
> 
> And once I've reacted to something, like that carpet glue on Thursday, each exposure my reaction is even more severe. I can't seem to get my GP interested in how serious this is becoming for me.
> 
> I'd better try again. I'll describe to her the hysterics I had Thursday at noon at work. Of course I realize it wasn't realize hysterics it was a severe panic attack triggered by the fumes, but in the end the reaction is the same.
> 
> I'm disappointed I can't sit outside now.


It could be due to sensory overload although there is a condition called hyperosmia. You could ask your doctor about that. In the meantime you could try chewing peppermint gum or putting the smell of an essential oil that you do like on a handkerchief.


----------



## huckybuck

When you are relaxing after working hard all day preparing for a huge family (OHs) BBQ the next day. 

OH comes downstairs just when you are thinking of going up to bed with the t shirt he’s been wearing all weekend to ask is you wouldn’t mind washing it for tomorrow. 

Arghhhhhhh he has no idea how to use the washing machine let alone know which machine it actually is.

Its too much grief to have to show him what to do so it’s in (on a quick wash) but now I need to stay up to hang it out once it stops (otherwise the washing smells). But he is under no uncertain terms that the ironing in 36’ heat tomorrow is up to him.

You wouldn’t mind but he has loads of T shirts all washed and ironed he could wear AND you made sure you were on top of it all so he could take his pick …but oh no he wants THAT one because it’s light and cool for the heatwave.


----------



## lorilu

Jobeth said:


> It could be due to sensory overload although there is a condition called hyperosmia. You could ask your doctor about that. In the meantime you could try chewing peppermint gum or putting the smell of an essential oil that you do like on a handkerchief.


Oh no doubt I have hyperosmia. Hyperacusis and monophonia, as well. I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia when I was 42, and chronic Lyme when I was 57. Hypersomia is common with both of those disorders.

I'm afraid adding another smell will not work. That only creates more sensitivities. If I tried to block a bad smell with something I actually like, I would no longer be able to tolerate that smell either. But I appreciate your efforts.

When I worked in special ed I became quite friendly with the program counselor and she was shocked that I'd never been diagnosed with autism. A friend who was an occupational therapist has always maintained that I should use exposure/flooding therapy. She and I have been friends most of our lives, well 50 years of our 62, but even though she is an OT, she doesn't seem to comprehend my disabilities.

Years ago we used to meet at this one place to hike, she really loves this park, but I hate it because on half of it, motor vehicles are allowed. Snowmobiles in winter and ATVs in summer. Even if we stayed on the trails on the other side of the park I could both smell and hear the machines. She never noticed them at all. I'd be gagging, my eyes streaming, holding my hands over my ears and she'd be wondering what the heck is wrong with me.

I refuse to go there now. She brings it up now and then and always says "I never understand why you hate that park so much" (roll eyes lol)

I don't know if there is any answer for all this. If it's all part of the fibromyalgia and Lyme...oh well. There aren't any drugs for the treatment of fibromyalgia I am willing to take, and there is no recognized treatment for chronic Lyme, as far as I know, since it isn't recognized as a real illness. Retirement will help, because I will have a lot more control over what I am exposed to.

Other members of my family have sensitivities, usually only one or two of the senses are affected. My mother couldn't tolerate noise, my older sister had trouble with smells, even though she was a heavy smoker. My nephew, my younger sister's son, is a musician, but he has a lot of the same issues I have. Not as severe, but he's only in his twenties.

Ironically, his musical genre, leaning toward jazz, is a type of sound I can't tolerate at all. Jazz triggers anxiety attacks. I've known that little quirk since I was in my twenties. I managed a dentist office for about four years and one of the dentists there favored jazz on the hi fi when he was working. I had to ask him not to play it, it caused me so much discomfort.

Sucks to me me haha.


----------



## 1507601

lorilu said:


> The problem for me is, it is just getting worse. My intolerance to smells I mean. I can't step out of my house without feeling assaulted. Just now, for instance, it's a beautiful afternoon, that kind of day that says "it's not fall yet, but it's coming". I had my hike this morning and got all my chores done so I went to sit out and read on my little back porch, while it's in the shade. Once the sun hits it in the late afternoon it's too hot, even on a nice day like this, but my big maple tree shades it for a good while.
> 
> Yesterday I had noticed a toxic smell when I was out in my yard, but the wind whooshed it away. Today the wind is from the other direction and I realized where the smell was coming from. They've repaved/sealed a parking lot in the little strip mall which is barely visible through the row of back yards - 5 of them, and a road, from my own backyard. Today with the sun shining on it and the wind coming from that direction I found the smell unbearable and had to come inside.
> 
> I've never been able to tolerate that particular smell. Horrible.
> 
> And once I've reacted to something, like that carpet glue on Thursday, each exposure my reaction is even more severe. I can't seem to get my GP interested in how serious this is becoming for me.
> 
> I'd better try again. I'll describe to her the hysterics I had Thursday at noon at work. Of course I realize it wasn't realize hysterics it was a severe panic attack triggered by the fumes, but in the end the reaction is the same.
> 
> I'm disappointed I can't sit outside now.


I'm actually having a similar problem. Smells, but also unpleasant textures as well. Not as bad as what you're experiencing though.


----------



## lorilu

Lucy2020 said:


> I'm actually having a similar problem. Smells, but also unpleasant textures as well. Not as bad as what you're experiencing though.


I feel for you. I have trouble with textures too. It was actually another occupational therapist (not my friend) who pointed it out to me. I worked for several years with a student who had OT several times a week and the OT started noticing my unusual (her word) reactions to various materials used, with my student. Visually I get assaulted too. Certain lighting, I can't look at people who are wearing stripes or or paisley or dots or heaven help me zig zags .......

Once while I was house-hunting, a friend was with me and I walked into a kitchen that had such a horrible wall paper on it. I became so angry and nasty, my poor friend was shocked (it was the person showing the house who became my target) I suddenly realized what was happening, apologized to the poor agent and fled out of the house.

Sorry I'll try to stop whining now.


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> I feel for you. I have trouble with textures too. It was actually another occupational therapist (not my friend) who pointed it out to me. I worked for several years with a student who had OT several times a week and the OT started noticing my unusual (her word) reactions to various materials used, with my student. Visually I get assaulted too. Certain lighting, I can't look at people who are wearing stripes or or paisley or dots or heaven help me zig zags .......
> 
> Once while I was house-hunting, a friend was with me and I walked into a kitchen that had such a horrible wall paper on it. I became so angry and nasty, my poor friend was shocked (it was the person showing the house who became my target) I suddenly realized what was happening, apologized to the poor agent and fled out of the house.
> 
> Sorry I'll try to stop whining now.


PS speaking of the visual, I find the new format here quite unbearable and can't spend much time here any more. Having only half the page to read a thread, basically having to read down instead of across, is maddening, and gives me a terrible headache after only a few minutes.

This brings to mind my inability to read a book written in the present tense. It's impossible. I know a couple other people in this forum have trouble with that one too.


----------



## Jobeth

lorilu said:


> Oh no doubt I have hyperosmia. Hyperacusis and monophonia, as well. I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia when I was 42, and chronic Lyme when I was 57. Hypersomia is common with both of those disorders.
> 
> I'm afraid adding another smell will not work. That only creates more sensitivities. If I tried to block a bad smell with something I actually like, I would no longer be able to tolerate that smell either. But I appreciate your efforts.
> 
> When I worked in special ed I became quite friendly with the program counselor and she was shocked that I'd never been diagnosed with autism. A friend who was an occupational therapist has always maintained that I should use exposure/flooding therapy. She and I have been friends most of our lives, well 50 years of our 62, but even though she is an OT, she doesn't seem to comprehend my disabilities.
> 
> Years ago we used to meet at this one place to hike, she really loves this park, but I hate it because on half of it, motor vehicles are allowed. Snowmobiles in winter and ATVs in summer. Even if we stayed on the trails on the other side of the park I could both smell and hear the machines. She never noticed them at all. I'd be gagging, my eyes streaming, holding my hands over my ears and she'd be wondering what the heck is wrong with me.
> 
> I refuse to go there now. She brings it up now and then and always says "I never understand why you hate that park so much" (roll eyes lol)
> 
> I don't know if there is any answer for all this. If it's all part of the fibromyalgia and Lyme...oh well. There aren't any drugs for the treatment of fibromyalgia I am willing to take, and there is no recognized treatment for chronic Lyme, as far as I know, since it isn't recognized as a real illness. Retirement will help, because I will have a lot more control over what I am exposed to.
> 
> Other members of my family have sensitivities, usually only one or two of the senses are affected. My mother couldn't tolerate noise, my older sister had trouble with smells, even though she was a heavy smoker. My nephew, my younger sister's son, is a musician, but he has a lot of the same issues I have. Not as severe, but he's only in his twenties.
> 
> Ironically, his musical genre, leaning toward jazz, is a type of sound I can't tolerate at all. Jazz triggers anxiety attacks. I've known that little quirk since I was in my twenties. I managed a dentist office for about four years and one of the dentists there favored jazz on the hi fi when he was working. I had to ask him not to play it, it caused me so much discomfort.
> 
> Sucks to me me haha.


There is definitely a link between Lyme disease, fibromyalgia and hyperosmia. The NHS website says that people with symptoms of Lyme disease that last a long time after treatment may be referred to a specialist in hospital for advice and more blood tests. Hopefully mentioning that to your doctor might help.


----------



## lorilu

Jobeth said:


> There is definitely a link between Lyme disease, fibromyalgia and hyperosmia. The NHS website says that people with symptoms of Lyme disease that last a long time after treatment may be referred to a specialist in hospital for advice and more blood tests. Hopefully mentioning that to your doctor might help.


Thanks again Jobeth. Yes, I do realize the links of the three disorders is recognized. At least in most places. Except insurance companies. I'm in the US and insurance companies won't pay for Lyme specialists because chronic Lyme is not recognized as a real diagnosis. I have begged my doctor to put me on the 30 day antibiotic treatment twice a year, because I feel so much better after going through it. The feel better lasts about 5 months, after going off the antibiotic.

I've even given her printouts of articles from medical organizations defining chronic Lyme and recommended treatments.

But she can't justify it to the insurance company so won't prescribe the meds. Now if I asked for one of the drugs purported to treat fibromyalgia, she, or any doctor in the land would happily prescribe me some horrible potentially addtictve drug with awful side affects, that won't really do anyting for me excpet proably cause me to gain fifty or maybe even a hundred pounds and not be able to move at all, not to mention turning me into a drug addict. I'd rather suffer than do any more of that.


----------



## Jobeth

lorilu said:


> Thanks again Jobeth. Yes, I do realize the links of the three disorders is recognized. At least in most places. Except insurance companies. I'm in the US and insurance companies won't pay for Lyme specialists because chronic Lyme is not recognized as a real diagnosis. I have begged my doctor to put me on the 30 day antibiotic treatment twice a year, because I feel so much better after going through it. The feel better lasts about 5 months, after going off the antibiotic.
> 
> I've even given her printouts of articles from medical organizations defining chronic Lyme and recommended treatments.
> 
> But she can't justify it to the insurance company so won't prescribe the meds. Now if I asked for one of the drugs purported to treat fibromyalgia, she, or any doctor in the land would happily prescribe me some horrible potentially addtictve drug with awful side affects, that won't really do anyting for me excpet proably cause me to gain fifty or maybe even a hundred pounds and not be able to move at all, not to mention turning me into a drug addict. I'd rather suffer than do any more of that.


That’s such a shame and we are lucky to have the NHS. I have an underlying medical condition that means all my prescriptions are free. I dread to think how much my medical bills over the years would be. I hope that at least your employer considers how they can help you manage your current situation.


----------



## Jaf

lorilu said:


> Thanks again Jobeth. Yes, I do realize the links of the three disorders is recognized. At least in most places. Except insurance companies. I'm in the US and insurance companies won't pay for Lyme specialists because chronic Lyme is not recognized as a real diagnosis. I have begged my doctor to put me on the 30 day antibiotic treatment twice a year, because I feel so much better after going through it. The feel better lasts about 5 months, after going off the antibiotic.
> 
> I've even given her printouts of articles from medical organizations defining chronic Lyme and recommended treatments.
> 
> But she can't justify it to the insurance company so won't prescribe the meds. Now if I asked for one of the drugs purported to treat fibromyalgia, she, or any doctor in the land would happily prescribe me some horrible potentially addtictve drug with awful side affects, that won't really do anyting for me excpet proably cause me to gain fifty or maybe even a hundred pounds and not be able to move at all, not to mention turning me into a drug addict. I'd rather suffer than do any more of that.


 I don't know how the medical system works works where you are...but can you get a prescription from a private doctor? In Spain the health service is good but underfunded so private doctors are quite common. Most antibiotics are cheap here but I think might be expensive over there?


----------



## 1507601

lorilu said:


> I feel for you. I have trouble with textures too. It was actually another occupational therapist (not my friend) who pointed it out to me. I worked for several years with a student who had OT several times a week and the OT started noticing my unusual (her word) reactions to various materials used, with my student. Visually I get assaulted too. Certain lighting, I can't look at people who are wearing stripes or or paisley or dots or heaven help me zig zags .......
> 
> Once while I was house-hunting, a friend was with me and I walked into a kitchen that had such a horrible wall paper on it. I became so angry and nasty, my poor friend was shocked (it was the person showing the house who became my target) I suddenly realized what was happening, apologized to the poor agent and fled out of the house.
> 
> Sorry I'll try to stop whining now.


It sounds awful. Luckily the only visual issues I have are when I'm looking at information and it's presented in a way my brain doesn't like - basically the way computers and the internet have been going the past decade or so, unfortunately.

I've developed issues with the way the vacuum brush attachment feels against the carpet and the outdoor brush feels when sweeping. The vacuum brush in particular makes me physically sick in anticipation. And my hands get dry most of the year, so the skin catches on certain materials, which has also become a big problem for me. It's kind of relieving to know it's not just me. I looked into it and couldn't find anyone describing the same issues.


----------



## lorilu

Lucy2020 said:


> It sounds awful. Luckily the only visual issues I have are when I'm looking at information and it's presented in a way my brain doesn't like - basically the way computers and the internet have been going the past decade or so, unfortunately.
> 
> I've developed issues with the way the vacuum brush attachment feels against the carpet and the outdoor brush feels when sweeping. The vacuum brush in particular makes me physically sick in anticipation. And my hands get dry most of the year, so the skin catches on certain materials, which has also become a big problem for me. It's kind of relieving to know it's not just me. I looked into it and couldn't find anyone describing the same issues.


I completely get all of that. The brush issue sounds terrible. And I can understand just how you feel about it all. I have a bit of trouble with my fingers catching on the nap of things too. I actually stopped wearing my warm skirts in winter because I couldn't bear the way my fingers caught on the tights. I loved my heavy corduroy skirts, loved the feel of them under my fingers. And the drape of them on my body and they kept me so warm (with the heavy tights) but I hated getting dressed in the morning and gradually stopped wearing those clothes. It wasn't until now, reading your post, that I've realized that's probably why.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Everytime you change channels to see what's on, they are showing adverts.


----------



## catz4m8z

The fact they always tell you to get at least 3 quotes for a job and its a struggle to get even one person to give you one!


----------



## Happy Paws2

When I go to bed I listen to a talking book to get me to sleep. 
The last week I found a good thrilled it's was on for 9 hours so good fror a few nights and it's was getting really interesting. Last night I put it on and they have closed it's account so I'll never know how it ends.


----------



## Deguslave

Happy Paws2 said:


> When I go to bed I listen to a talking book to get me to sleep.
> The last week I found a good thrilled it's was on for 9 hours so good fror a few nights and it's was getting really interesting. Last night I put it on and they have closed it's account so I'll never know how it ends.


Does your local library have a copy of the audio book that you could hire?


----------



## Jobeth

Happy Paws2 said:


> When I go to bed I listen to a talking book to get me to sleep.
> The last week I found a good thrilled it's was on for 9 hours so good fror a few nights and it's was getting really interesting. Last night I put it on and they have closed it's account so I'll never know how it ends.


 I’m sorry but I can’t remember if it’s you that said they were dyslexic. If you are then you can register for free online books through the RNIB Home - Reading Services and Calibre Audio.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jobeth said:


> I’m sorry but I can’t remember if it’s you that said they were dyslexic. If you are then you can register for free online books through the RNIB Home - Reading Services and Calibre Audio.


Yes I am slightly Dyslexic not as bad as my Mom was but I do get letters missed up or miss them out completely. (Thank goodness for spell check.)

Thank you I didn't know about them, I'll have a look at them.


----------



## Jobeth

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes I am slightly Dyslexic not as bad as my Mom was but I do get letters missed up or miss them out completely. (Thank goodness for spell check.)
> 
> Thank you I didn't know about them, I'll have a look at them.


I’m not sure what evidence (if any) you need for RNIB as schools can access it for children under the category of ‘print disabled.’ They are very helpful though. If you use word online (it comes up if you search for it) then under ‘view’ there are a range of accessibility tools that are useful. You can change font size, line spacing and the background colour. The read aloud function is good as well. I sometimes use text to speech but it needs checking as it isn’t always accurate.


----------



## lorilu

I get annoyed with myself, because I don't get out and about as early as I want to on a Saturday. It's a dumb waste of energy to be annoyed, because I am who I am, and an early morning person I am NOT. I do think, after I retire, I will be less stubborn about my need to sleep in and stick at home in the mornings. Getting up to an alarm at 5:30 a.m. (It used to be 5, but since Mazy cat left I give myself an extra half hour) five days a week is just so awful lol. 

I had a big hike planned for myself today though and was hoping to be up and out on the trail by 9:30. haha, it's now 10:23 and here I sit. Oh well.  The trails will be there when I get out there...another half hour I think.


----------



## lorilu

lorilu said:


> I get annoyed with myself, because I don't get out and about as early as I want to on a Saturday. It's a dumb waste of energy to be annoyed, because I am who I am, and an early morning person I am NOT. I do think, after I retire, I will be less stubborn about my need to sleep in and stick at home in the mornings. Getting up to an alarm at 5:30 a.m. (It used to be 5, but since Mazy cat left I give myself an extra half hour) five days a week is just so awful lol.
> 
> I had a big hike planned for myself today though and was hoping to be up and out on the trail by 9:30. haha, it's now 10:23 and here I sit. Oh well.  The trails will be there when I get out there...another half hour I think.


I'm still here lol. It's much too late to start the first trail now, it gets noisy and crowded after 11. I guess I'll just do the second half of the hike which is in a more remote less populated section.

.........or maybe I'll just lie around with my book all day instead. It's already really hot, 83 (F) with 80% humidity and only going to get hotter. Perhaps a rest day is in order.....


----------



## margy

Have a relaxing day instead, there's always tomorrow


----------



## Soph x

Not sure if its been said before, but I can't STAND the sound of people eating. Can't be in the same room as someone who eats with their mouth open, the sound just makes me so angry 🤬


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> Have a relaxing day instead, there's always tomorrow



Well the only time I have energy to hike of course is on weekends, plus I am training for a big hike in October. But I did count the days, and including work days I haven't had a never-went-out-of-the-house day in 13 days. Oh I've had a long string of sick days like that, a few weeks back, but none since I returned to the living. So I listened to myself and stayed home. Much to my surprise though I haven't hit the couch just yet.

Instead I started a clear out of a corner in my front room. I'd always meant for that corner to have a special purpose but it got piled up with stuff, most of it there since right after I moved in 2 years ago.

I didn't plan to do it, it just happened. First I found a pile of wool sweaters that should have been washed, dried and put away last May lol. There's a petty annoyance to keep this post on topic. I got those started washing, and plowed in! Emptied that horrible cheap bent old 2-drawer filing cabinet that I hadn't really been able to use in years because I made the mistake of standing on it once and it bent, hahaha!. So of course the drawers from then on have been really difficult to open.

I yanked it open and sorted both draws, ruthlessly. A shred pile (one drawer was all old financial and health documents). A recycle pile, a garbage pile and a keep pile. I am happy to say the keep pile was less than a fourth of what I got rid of.

I sorted the items and open box on top of it too, there were some old framed pictures and things I had had hanging in my old place, they don't have a spot here yet so I took them upstairs.

I tried to make myself re-use the filing cabinet. I do have need of a small flat work surface upstairs. A little table, you know, like a card table. The saver in me wanted to tip this on it's side and use this, even though it wouldn't really be very functional. I overrode the saver and got my little hand cart, strapped the filing cabinet on it with some rope (taken from Jennie's old harness) and hauled it out the door, down the outside steps and into the carport to be put out with the trash tomorrow night.

That was about 3 hours work so now I'm done. It's gotten very dark and close outside so I'm glad I didn't do that hike.

Sometimes a productive project is as good as a rest!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sounds like the day at home was productive … but you’ve earned a rest now 😉


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds like the day at home was productive … but you’ve earned a rest now 😉


oops I wasn't finished! I first realized that all those file folders I was recycling had to have the metal hanging tabs pulled out of them, and by the time I got that done and took out all the recycling, I ended up cutting down the few boxes waiting, and somehow before I was finished I'd tided the shed too (though I do keep it fairly tidy) and have a much bigger load for the trash guy than I expected.

Now, another hour later, I'm finished! Queen Eva has had her lunch and a very short Game (it's too hot to play) and I'm about to hit the couch with my book. Woo hoo! I'm hoping if I lie still I can postpone putting the AC on.


----------



## huckybuck

Soph x said:


> Not sure if its been said before, but I can't STAND the sound of people eating. Can't be in the same room as someone who eats with their mouth open, the sound just makes me so angry 🤬


I cannot abide this either. It’s not just the sound. I do NOT want to see someone’s masticated food in their mouth. It makes me feel sick. I swear people are not taught table manners these days.


----------



## margy

huckybuck said:


> I cannot abide this either. It’s not just the sound. I do NOT want to see someone’s masticated food in their mouth. It makes me feel sick. I swear people are not taught table manners these days.


I work in care and can't stand hearing false teeth clank when people eat. I know it can't be helped and I would never offend anyone by letting them see how much I detest it. I intend keeping my natural teeth as long as possible.


----------



## Happy Paws2

huckybuck said:


> I cannot abide this either. It’s not just the sound. I do NOT want to see someone’s masticated food in their mouth. It makes me feel sick. *I swear people are not taught table manners these days.*




Not just table manners, I think a lot of people seem to have forgetten any type of good manners or are just rude.


----------



## Jason25

drinking Wray and nephew overproof rum (63%) and not considering how bad it will make me feel the next day 😭 it's like paint stripper I swear I can still smell it 😂


----------



## Happy Paws2

Repeat Percriptions...Why is it you never get all you order.

We have been having trouble with ours lately not getting all we order, but last week

I put a order in for 5 items went to pick them put at the phamacy and only got two, so I put another in for the other three went down for them Saturday and only got another two so I'm still one short so I've got to put another one in again, but this time I'm to go the reception at the surgery and find out what the h*ll is going on. The phamaist said it's happening a lot.

You would think if you give them a form with five items ticked it would be easy just print them off.


----------



## Cully

I've had this happen too.
Repeat scripts can mostly be dealt with by whoever is responsible for them at your surgery, usually their own pharmacist. She/he will check your script against your records and sign them off as approved.
If you have any new meds, or any on the dangerous drugs list, they need to be approved by your GP before being dispensed. So that request will go to your GP and the other meds may well go to your pharmacy straight away to avoid delay. Once your GP has signed off the other drug/s it will go over to the pharmacy. So that may be reason for a delay in some of your meds.
Also, pharmacies are having problems obtaining many of our meds. I'm sure you may have noticed different branding on some of your regular meds. The drug is exactly the same, but made by a different company. 
Also due to import problems we are having difficulties obtaining some drugs. All this is causing a delay in supply, so it's another reason you may not get your prescription all at the same time.
I have my script delivered and often get it in two deliveries or more.
If I'm wrong about any of this then no doubt someone will put me right.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Yes I understand that, but I haven't a change in my medication for years so I can't see why there would be a problem. I understand that due to Brexit some drugs are taking longer to get here than they used to but the phamaist normally tells me if they don't have them and phones us when they come in.


----------



## Deguslave

A friend of mine was constantly having this issue with her doctors; she'd put in a repeat prescription for insulin and be given needles for her insulin pen instead. She ended up with over 400 pen needles and no insulin. Apparently the receptionist was ticking the wrong box on the computer.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Deguslave said:


> A friend of mine was constantly having this issue with her doctors; she'd put in a repeat prescription for insulin and be given needles for her insulin pen instead. She ended up with over 400 pen needles and no insulin. Apparently the receptionist was ticking the wrong box on the computer.


Receptionists are a law unto themselfeves.

On saying that I did go down to the surgery this morning and asked why I wasn't getting my meds all at the same time, she says she has made a note for the doctor to make sure that any further prescritions for me will be kept until they can be and sent out all together, So we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH tried ringing our surgery this morning for an appointment.

After listening to the very long, drawn out message he was advised he was No. 17 in the queue!

It would have taken ages to speak to the receptionist with zero chance of one of the few emergency appointments and little chance of one earlier than the standard 3 week wait (which is now the norm) but he needed antibiotics for a sebaceous cyst that had suddenly grown and become inflamed.

He phoned the private GP round the corner, was seen at 1230 and had his first dose of abs as soon as he got home.

It was worth the cost and thankfully we could afford to pay.


----------



## 1507601

Just when we've decided we have the time and funds for driving lessons, it turns out everyone is so fully booked they can't even put me on a waiting list


----------



## Cully

Does anyone else have a rollator/wheeled walker? I'm sick and tired of the bloomin' wheel nuts on the inside of the frame keep catching my ankles. Twice this week and I'm now using my stick plus an elbow crutch as it's too painful to walk. Only solution seems to wear Doc Martins!!😖


----------



## Deguslave

Landlords who advertise a property as DSS acceptable, then turn around and say no DSS the minute you request a viewing!


----------



## BarkieMcDogface

Jason25 said:


> drinking Wray and nephew overproof rum (63%) and not considering how bad it will make me feel the next day 😭 it's like paint stripper I swear I can still smell it 😂


Never tried W&N but it is now on my list! Our drinking day is Friday after work and we drink at home. We tend to go mad with the booze because we like the drunken feeling and then we get all nostalgic! I agree with you, the feeling is horrible the next day! What we have to do from now on is have shots of alcohol and then drinking the mixer (tonic water / ginger ale ) separately to make it last longer. We also sneak in t a cup of peppermint tea in between!

Also, why does ice cold water taste amazing when you have pickled your liver the night before? 😜


----------



## huckybuck

People who come on a pet forum to ask about mating their cat/breeding from them because they fancy letting their animal have one litter. 

The rescues are overwhelmed with cats and kittens given up. Why would you put your “beloved” pet through the agony of a pregnancy and birth because “you” want another one.

Get your poor cat neutered. Go to a rescue. Do some good.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface

huckybuck said:


> People who come on a pet forum to ask about mating their cat/breeding from them because they fancy letting their animal have one litter.
> 
> The rescues are overwhelmed with cats and kittens given up. Why would you put your “beloved” pet through the agony of a pregnancy and birth because “you” want another one.
> 
> Get your poor cat neutered. Go to a rescue. Do some good.


It's a bit hit and miss coming on here in case I'm welcomed by a picture of a cat's bumhole!


----------



## Deguslave

BarkieMcDogface said:


> It's a bit hit and miss coming on here in case I'm welcomed by a picture of a cat's bumhole!


I'm on a degu forum too and I've seen more pictures of degu junk that I care to remember, lol.


----------



## Jason25

The new forum layout that shows all the new posts including pictures. I'm forever seeing cats ass holes asking what sex they are and todays picture is someone holding a cats ball bag 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Deguslave

EVRI courier company!

I think I'm going to stop using anyone who ships by Evri, they are getting beyond a joke now.

Last week the driver told me that if I didn't want my parcels kicked about, I shouldn't use Evri. Great! So you admit to deliberately damaging stuff then.

Today I've had an email saying my parcel would be delivered today, followed by another email saying it won't be delivered and they'll update me on 7th September. In other words, they've lost my parcel. Except they havent. It was delivered yesterday!

Tried to speak to someone to let them know, just keep getting a robot telling me the parcel is delayed.

I've now had to email the original company to tell them I've got it.


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> EVRI courier company!
> 
> I think I'm going to stop using anyone who ships by Evri, they are getting beyond a joke now.
> 
> Last week the driver told me that if I didn't want my parcels kicked about, I shouldn't use Evri. Great! So you admit to deliberately damaging stuff then.
> 
> Today I've had an email saying my parcel would be delivered today, followed by another email saying it won't be delivered and they'll update me on 7th September. In other words, they've lost my parcel. Except they havent. It was delivered yesterday!
> 
> Tried to speak to someone to let them know, just keep getting a robot telling me the parcel is delayed.
> 
> I've now had to email the original company to tell them I've got it.


I think Evri call themselves 'The New Hermes'  
I Hate Hermes. They're simply awful.

Speaking to someone who used to deliver parcels, Hermes did a name change because they had so many complaints!


----------



## Deguslave

SbanR said:


> I think Evri call themselves 'The New Hermes'
> I Hate Hermes. They're simply awful.
> 
> Speaking to someone who used to deliver parcels, Hermes did a name change because they had so many complaints!


Well they certainly haven't changed for the better.

The DPD guy who delivers to me is a world apart from Evri/Hermes, he couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## catz4m8z

Deguslave said:


> EVRI courier company!


I must have gotten lucky with my delivery person. Had an Evri delivery from my catalog today. Dispatched the day after it was received, they gave me an hour time slot then let me know when it was going to be an hour earlier then expected and the delivery guy was nice and polite.


----------



## huckybuck

Evri. 

They store up parcels for at least a week until they have a car load between me and our neighbours. Even stuff that should be next day says sorry you weren’t in and they haven’t even attempted.

To top that I also got scammed by someone posing to be Evri telling me I had to pay re delivery - I was expecting an urgent parcel so stupidly paid the £1.47 or whatever it was as it coincided with the non delivery. 

A few days later I had someone call me posing to be the bank telling me they were suspicious of fraudulent transactions on my account. Alarm bells went off thank God when they asked me to confirm by text certain transactions so I said I’d call them back. They put the phone down. 

I did call my bank to double check as they had so many details about me but yep it was a scam. 

I am actually suspicious that some Evri employees are giving details of packages to these scammers to enable this. 

I’m another one who is going to boycott companies using Evri. Very tempted to write to Next as it was a parcel of theirs that triggered my scam.


----------



## Deguslave

Evri dropped off to me again yesterday. I told him about the issues getting hold of their so called customer services. Apparently not even their employees can get through to speak to someone! 

Not a great company by any measure.


----------



## GingerNinja

The company may not be great but I'm lucky that my local evri delivery guy for small parcels is amazing. Anything big that requires a van is a different matter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @huckybuck thank goodness you realised. Honestly, it's hideous. I hate how people think that it's okay to just steal from folk. 

We used to have an awesome DPD driver called Ivo. He was brilliant. Then suddenly he was no longer the driver - I like to think he went onto bigger and better things.


----------



## Deguslave

https://www.indy100.com/news/hermes-evri-meaning-delivery-name-2657282259



This is spot on, lol.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Evri.
> 
> They store up parcels for at least a week until they have a car load between me and our neighbours. Even stuff that should be next day says sorry you weren’t in and they haven’t even attempted.
> 
> To top that I also got scammed by someone posing to be Evri telling me I had to pay re delivery - I was expecting an urgent parcel so stupidly paid the £1.47 or whatever it was as it coincided with the non delivery.
> 
> A few days later I had someone call me posing to be the bank telling me they were suspicious of fraudulent transactions on my account. Alarm bells went off thank God when they asked me to confirm by text certain transactions so I said I’d call them back. They put the phone down.
> 
> I did call my bank to double check as they had so many details about me but yep it was a scam.
> 
> I am actually suspicious that some Evri employees are giving details of packages to these scammers to enable this.
> 
> I’m another one who is going to boycott companies using Evri. Very tempted to write to Next as it was a parcel of theirs that triggered my scam.


I get quite a bit of Ollie's food from zooplus and sadly they've started using Evri for the cheaper orders


----------



## Deguslave

I'm quite lucky that the majority of the degus food comes from Germany so its sent via DHL.


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> I get quite a bit of Ollie's food from zooplus and sadly they've started using Evri for the cheaper orders


Honestly I would actually prefer to pay a bit more delivery and have a choice. It’s when you only get Evri and that’s it that drives me mad. I think all we can do is write to the companies using them to complain.


----------



## Arny

catz4m8z said:


> I must have gotten lucky with my delivery person. Had an Evri delivery from my catalog today. Dispatched the day after it was received, they gave me an hour time slot then let me know when it was going to be an hour earlier then expected and the delivery guy was nice and polite.


Sadly our previous Hermes driver died, he was a really nice guy but the new guy since it became evri is just as good.
He has two shar pei so was telling me of their health woes.

All our delivery people are pretty good especially as I live on a lane that is sometimes difficult to access due to bad parking by neighbours.


----------



## Deguslave

We had a brilliant Hermes driver, but he went back to Poland. The guy who took over was a taxi driver.


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Honestly I would actually prefer to pay a bit more delivery and have a choice. It’s when you only get Evri and that’s it that drives me mad. I think all we can do is write to the companies using them to complain.


I'm a tightfist 🤭 and would rather not pay for delivery unless I have to!
As it's ZP, and their customer service is excellent, I just put up with it knowing I can easily get a refund if the contents are damaged.


----------



## Arny

huckybuck said:


> To top that I also got scammed by someone posing to be Evri telling me I had to pay re delivery - I was expecting an urgent parcel so stupidly paid the £1.47 or whatever it was as it coincided with the non delivery.


I had one from dpd at a time I was expecting a parcel unknow who would be delivering.
I don't give out my mobile so knew it was a scam.
I think they're just opportunists and with how many parcels get delivered now they're just bound to get a hit.

One scam to look out for now will be the £400 off the energy bills, or any of the other benefits surrounding that. 
These will be automatic through the energy company or a voucher for those on electric metres. They won't text etc.


----------



## ForestWomble

I use a pet product company that now uses Evri, the delivery times have become ridiculous and the parcels are always damaged, I've decided to stop using them for now, but might have to go back to them when/if I get more gerbils as they are the only place I can get gerbil stuff for a decent price (that I can find anyway).


----------



## Deguslave

ForestWomble said:


> I use a pet product company that now uses Evri, the delivery times have become ridiculous and the parcels are always damaged, I've decided to stop using them for now, but might have to go back to them when/if I get more gerbils as they are the only place I can get gerbil stuff for a decent price (that I can find anyway).


Who are you buying from? If I have to get degu food from the UK I use either Rat Rations or Bunny Bistro, neither of which use Evri.


----------



## ForestWomble

Deguslave said:


> Who are you buying from? If I have to get degu food from the UK I use either Rat Rations or Bunny Bistro, neither of which use Evri.


I'd rather not mention who it is if that's OK, but I don't get food from them, luckily I can get food from multiple places.


----------



## kimthecat

Why are girls being called grandad names like Charlie and Sydney . I'd feel a right Charlie if someone called me that.


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> Why are girls being called grandad names like Charlie and Sydney . I'd feel a right Charlie if someone called me that.


well, I suppose its better then Apple and Brooklyn!



Woke up this morning to find the lid off a can on my windowsill. Crazy neighbour still throwing things over my fence.  My new strategy is just to keep going out and throwing everything back over the fence!
Seriously who is too lazy or that much of an a****ole not to just put that in a bin!?


----------



## Deguslave

@catz4m8z he's trying to get you to react, its a common tactic in these situations. Your reaction gives him the pleasure he's craving. Don't give him the stuff back, just put it in the bin like any other piece of rubbish.


----------



## catz4m8z

Deguslave said:


> Don't give him the stuff back, just put it in the bin like any other piece of rubbish.


yup, that was the strategy I had been using which was having no effect at all. Returning his 'property' to him is the new strategy....if nothing else it makes me feel better to hurl the stuff back over the fence!!LOL 😄 
(I feel like trying to apply logic to him isnt going to work. He was out at 3am the other night and although his back was turned Im pretty sure he flashed next doors security camera!! Im not even sure he remembers what he does out there when he's drunk!).


----------



## Siskin

Trying to get into a pack of hobnob biccies this morning. Those tag things where it says ‘tear here’ work for about half n inch before tearing off. Today’s fight with the biscuit pack ended up with me taking a knife to it😡

Also, no milk with the Tesco delivery. I find out later a whole load of vegans have blockaded a dairy plant preventing milk deliveries. 🤬. I’m fine about people’s choice of what to eat and don’t try to tell them otherwise, so please don’t try and tell me what I can and can’t eat in return


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Trying to get into a pack of hobnob biccies this morning. Those tag things where it says ‘tear here’ work for about half n inch before tearing off. Today’s fight with the biscuit pack ended up with me taking a knife to it😡
> 
> *Also, no milk with the Tesco delivery. I find out later a whole load of vegans have blockaded a dairy plant preventing milk deliveries. 🤬. I’m fine about people’s choice of what to eat and don’t try to tell them otherwise, so please don’t try and tell me what I can and can’t eat in return*


They really don't help their cause doing things like that.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> They really don't help their cause doing things like that.


It’s doesn’t. It just makes everyone cross


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> It’s doesn’t. It just makes everyone cross


I hope all that milk doesn't have to be chucked, terrible waste.


----------



## Siskin

ForestWomble said:


> I hope all that milk doesn't have to be chucked, terrible waste.


Oh gosh yes, there’s a fairly good chance it could have been


----------



## Lurcherlad

Spam emails.

Today I have won a new iPhone, an option on some bitcoin, a manhood extension, increased libido, a Ukrainian bride, cheap diet pulls, a £250 reward from McDonalds and a Samsung prize!

I can’t believe my luck! 😃


----------



## Deguslave

Lurcherlad said:


> Spam emails.
> 
> Today I have won a new iPhone, an option on some bitcoin, a manhood extension, increased libido, a Ukrainian bride, cheap diet pulls, a £250 reward from McDonalds and a Samsung prize!
> 
> I can’t believe my luck! 😃


With luck like that maybe it's time to buy a lottery ticket, lol.


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Spam emails.
> 
> Today I have won a new iPhone, an option on some bitcoin, a manhood extension, increased libido, a Ukrainian bride, cheap diet pulls, a £250 reward from McDonalds and a Samsung prize!
> 
> I can’t believe my luck! 😃


You don't happen to be that lottery winner?😆


----------



## Lurcherlad

I wish! @SbanR 😊


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just watched today’s episode of Escape to the Country on Yorkshire and they interviewed a few locals to speak about the farm shop they were visiting.

One of the ladies was so familiar … I know her from something on the TV … but can’t for the life of me think what 😐


----------



## Deguslave

Feral kids!

The kids in my neighbour are really getting on my nerves. The other day I found half a house brick in the flower tub in the centre of my lawn. It had been hurled there by one of the little brats, but was too heavy to be thrown at my front door. Today I nipped out to get some pumpkin seeds for the degus and found that they had been throwing blackberries at my windows!

These kids are all below the age of 11 and I dread to think what they'll grow into. They have no parental supervision at all.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Frustrating @Deguslave

Some parents just let their kids run riot and tough luck to everyone else 🙄

I fear the human race is on the way to hell in a handcart ☹


----------



## Deguslave

@Lurcherlad I think its almost reached hell.

They're picking on my flat, and its only my flat being targeted, because I can't get out to tackle them. I'm permanently on crutches so they know that by the time I've got to the door they're long gone and I can't give chase.

I dread the dark nights with them, some of these kids are out until after 8 at night.


----------



## rona

Can you put one of those smiley face notices up that tell them that they are on camera?


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> @Lurcherlad I think its almost reached hell.
> 
> They're picking on my flat, and its only my flat being targeted, because I can't get out to tackle them. I'm permanently on crutches so they know that by the time I've got to the door they're long gone and I can't give chase.
> 
> I dread the dark nights with them, some of these kids are out until after 8 at night.


I feel for you.
For years I was targeted by the neighborhood yobs, from young ones to older teens.
Every bank holiday, school break and over the summer I knew I'd get eggs, stones veg etc thrown at my house.

At least I had support from the local police (some teams were good, others pretty useless) but the community wardens were fantastic.

One year they even broke my big double glazed sitting room window!
It was replaced on a Friday. The yobs were back throwing stones on Monday😡🤬
I'd had enough and put up some cameras.
They carried on throwing stones and eggs for a short while, while running past and hiding their faces.
Thank goodness it's stopped now.


----------



## catz4m8z

Id agree with getting a camera (TBH even a fake one might put them off). Some kids can be absolute little hooligans and they just egg each other on alot of the time. Ive had a window broken before by kids throwing stones from the park across the road.


----------



## mrs phas

It comes to something that the best thing to watch on a Saturday evening 
Is people walking past a catafalque 
(More tears seeing the grandchildren)
Just why do I bother to pay a licence fee


----------



## Deguslave

mrs phas said:


> It comes to something that the best thing to watch on a Saturday evening
> Is people walking past a catafalque
> (More tears seeing the grandchildren)
> Just why do I bother to pay a licence fee


I got rid of my television after one Christmas when the only thing I could find to watch was Auschwitz, the Nazis and the Final Solution.


----------



## lorilu

I can envision a time I might starve to death simply because I can't get food packaging open any more. Or at least, the foods I can eat may become greatly limited.


----------



## mrs phas

lorilu said:


> I can envision a time I might starve to death simply because I can't get food packaging open any more. Or at least, the foods I can eat may become greatly limited.


Scissors
A can ring puller 











And
A jar opener, best Ive found has a strap that one ratchets/pulls closed around the jar lid and has a large handle to twist


----------



## SbanR

mrs phas said:


> Scissors
> A can ring puller
> 
> View attachment 577505
> 
> 
> 
> And
> A jar opener, best Ive found has a strap that one ratchets/pulls closed around the jar lid and has a large handle to twist
> 
> View attachment 577506


The can ring puller is brilliant. I use it several times a day to open my cat's food tins.
For a jar opener, never got on with a ratchet type but this one wins my vote















It breaks the seal without damaging the lid


----------



## huckybuck

I have found that stubborn jars can sometimes be shifted with a solid tap of the side of the lid on the edge of a work top. It somehow loosens the seal and then you can open the jar. You might need to do it a few times round the edge.


----------



## lorilu

I have many tools for opening things. I have the tool that pops the jar lid, I have a tool that gives leverage for opening cans. Today I was unable, except with much difficulty, to open a sealed pound of ground beef. 

The easy open tab is not easy enough lol. Even gripping the edge of the tab with the pliers I keep handy in the counter drawer I could not split the seam. I had to gouge into it with a knife and then cut all around the package edge with scissors, a very messy procedure that cost some lost meat. Rolling up the balls of ground beef wrapping them in wax paper and putting them in a freezer bag was the only easy part.

You should see me with the packages of chicken for Queen Eva's meals. Same thing, I cannot pull the easy tab away from the packaging, even with pliers.

Frozen fruit, it comes with a "easy resealable edge". Not for me it doesn't. I can't open those easy resealable edges. I have to use the kind of food storage bags that come with the little zipper. I take the frozen fruit out of the bag it comes in and put it in the zipper bags.

There will come a day -if I live long enough- that even these tools will not help. My hands just don't want to work sometimes.


----------



## Jackie C

huckybuck said:


> I have found that stubborn jars can sometimes be shifted with a solid tap of the side of the lid on the edge of a work top. It somehow loosens the seal and then you can open the jar. You might need to do it a few times round the edge.


I do a similar thing with an outside door. Open the door, get the jar between the door and the frame and gently but firmly shut it on the lid. It somehow breaks the seal.


----------



## Happy Paws2

huckybuck said:


> I have found that stubborn jars can sometimes be shifted with a solid tap of the side of the lid on the edge of a work top. It somehow loosens the seal and then you can open the jar. You might need to do it a few times round the edge.


Or turn the jar upside down give it a sharp tap, that releases some of the air that makes the seal.


----------



## lorilu

Even taking the plastic wrap off the pack of tissues! They are sold 3 boxes in a set and wrapped in this plastic that is practically (to me) impenetrable. Such a waste, wrapping them in plastic like that. Can't get the packs of toilet paper open either lol.


----------



## catz4m8z

Maybe you should go all ecofriendly @lorilu ....no plastic or awkward packaging! 😁 


Today Im annoyed with those flip up poo bins that have the inner lid (presumably to keep the smell in?). Invariably somebody tries to shove a monster dog poop in there and it gets caught on the lid at which point you cant get anything in there even though its probably only about a third full.
The one I usually use is at the point of having poo bags wedged in the open lid and the next stage will be poo bags placed on top of the lid followed by a festive ring of poo bags around the bottom! Seriously, just put a bin there that you can fully open please!


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Maybe you should go all ecofriendly @lorilu ....no plastic or awkward packaging!


How might I do that I wonder, since everything is wrapped in plastic.


----------



## catz4m8z

lorilu said:


> How might I do that I wonder, since everything is wrapped in plastic.


well, you can buy loose fruit and veg at the supermarket and I bet butchers/fishmongers would be willing to use your own containers. There are also shops that operate on zero waste principles where you refill your own jars and bags. Plus plenty of things come in paper packaging these days.
Not 'everything' is wrapped in plastic!  (thank goodness too....there is more then enough plastic floating in the oceans and the ecosystem in general at this point!).


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> well, you can buy loose fruit and veg at the supermarket and I bet butchers/fishmongers would be willing to use your own containers. There are also shops that operate on zero waste principles where you refill your own jars and bags. Plus plenty of things come in paper packaging these days.
> Not 'everything' is wrapped in plastic!  (thank goodness too....there is more then enough plastic floating in the oceans and the ecosystem in general at this point!).


That's nice that you have so many choices. I don't.


----------



## catz4m8z

ugh...when you wake up at 4.30am for no good reason whatsoever and just know you wont be getting back to sleep.


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> well, you can buy loose fruit and veg at the supermarket and I bet butchers/fishmongers would be willing to use your own containers. There are also shops that operate on zero waste principles where you refill your own jars and bags. Plus plenty of things come in paper packaging these days.
> Not 'everything' is wrapped in plastic!  (thank goodness too....there is more then enough plastic floating in the oceans and the ecosystem in general at this point!).


Sainsburys have annoyed me... their on the vine tomatoes used to be in cardboard trays, they are now in plastic ones what do they think they are doing, I wouldn't buy them if I'm wasn't buying on line.


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> ugh...when you wake up at 4.30am for no good reason whatsoever and just know you wont be getting back to sleep.


Ugh.. when the flipping smoke alarm starts cheeping at 3.00am! Last time it did that we had the girls and they bolted up to the top of the garden and wouldn't come back indoors. Thankfully an electrician is coming soon.


----------



## lorilu

In 11 days I will be 62, and then I will be counting down less than 3 years to retirement, another day each day that passes. I've been around long enough to experience this retirement bug in other people at city hall, and it can get annoying so I've tried to curb my enthusiasm.

I imagine my coworkers find me annoying enough as it is, with all my sensitivities and intolerances. Though our newest employee, who is kind of young, early 40s I would say, said yesterday she didn't mind and thought it was funny. But still, I try not to be annoying about things I can control. A panic attack triggered by exposure to toxic fumes at work is one thing, I have no control over that, but I can stop droning on about how many days until I retire. . I think.

Every morning when the alarm goes off I fantasize about how wonderful it will be to sleep until I wake up every day. And every night as I struggle to push the next day work dread out of my mind so I can sleep, I think about how it will be when I no longer feel that dread.

Yesterday I only mentioned it once, and it was because a customer asked me. That was when the other person told me she thought it was "cute" and "funny" how I counted down the days, because she heard me tell my customer I was trying not to think about it so much and was worried I was being annoying. I don't agree with her that I am cute and funny, I think I am annoying. ha.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sainsburys have annoyed me... their on the vine tomatoes used to be in cardboard trays, they are now in plastic ones what do they think they are doing, I wouldn't buy them if I'm wasn't buying on line.


M&S have started putting almost all of their fruit & veg in wrappers. I asked if they were compostable and the staff member said yes, but surely, it’s just cheaper and easier if they are loose?

So many people don’t recycle or compost their waste.


----------



## margy

I'm 63 and have 2 years 6 months to go until I can claim my state pension. That's when I can afford to retire. I try not to think too much as I get angry that at 66 I may be in ill health by then. I'm already getting aches and pains. I also feel as if I'm wishing my life away.


----------



## Deguslave

After a bad night's sleep, the last thing I needed was the local feral brats hurling yet another brick at my door at 8.40 this morning as they went passed on their way to school!


----------



## lorilu

margy said:


> I'm 63 and have 2 years 6 months to go until I can claim my state pension. That's when I can afford to retire. I try not to think too much as I get angry that at 66 I may be in ill health by then. I'm already getting aches and pains.* I also feel as if I'm wishing my life away.*


I know, me too. However I expect my health to improve at least 75% when I retire. Better rest, all that stress gone forever, not worrying about snow removal in winter because I will be home to keep up with it....I can barely wait.

I will be poor as dirt, but I don't care. I was planning to work part time but I'm going to try to get by with just my pension and my social security first. I have to wait until 65 to be eligible for Medicare.

My psychopathic boss told me this morning because of my sensory disorders I should apply for social security disability. I said I do not intend to do that, you'll be rid of me soon enough. She had to of course hurry up and tell me that's not what she meant but it's like her to make up some unrealistic solution to a problem that isn't hers. It would save the city some money, not much, if I left now, which is all she really cares about, except when it's her spending the city's money. That's an entirely different story, and one of the reasons I can't wait to get out of there.

But no point in losing 3 years of pension, not to mention social security, after all. People who have too much money can't seem to comprehend what its like to have to watch every penny.


----------



## Deguslave

The two emails I've received today asking if I'm ready for Christmas. IT'S NOT EVEN OCTOBER!


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> I'm 63 and have 2 years 6 months to go until I can claim my state pension. That's when I can afford to retire. I try not to think too much as I get angry that at 66 I may be in ill health by then. I'm already getting aches and pains. I also feel as if I'm wishing my life away.


Im going to retire early and try and manage on a reduced work pension until my state pension kicks in. Wont be easy but I can just about get by I think.
TBH I just dont think I would be able to do my job when Im in my 60s, I doubt Im going to be one of those fit active older people! I know they are currently pushing for changes to NHS pensions and ways to keep nurses working longer but its mostly 12 hour shifts of busy, incredibly stressful work....thats why you tend not to see elderly nurses!!LOL


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Im going to retire early and try and manage on a reduced work pension until my state pension kicks in. Wont be easy but I can just about get by I think.
> TBH I just dont think I would be able to do my job when Im in my 60s, I doubt Im going to be one of those fit active older people! I know they are currently pushing for changes to NHS pensions and ways to keep nurses working longer but its mostly 12 hour shifts of busy, incredibly stressful work....thats why you tend not to see elderly nurses!!LOL


Completely agree! I'm a nurse in ICU, and the job is physically and mentally demanding. More patients seem to be getting bigger and bigger. We're not talking about people who are a couple of stone overweight, we're talking people over 20 stone, but short. They come in sick and we're expected to move them every two hours. Even holding one leg up can be hard and it hurts. We seldom get the special beds (that don't much help, anyway), but you still have to stretch and move abnormal loads. Often, these patients cannot move themselves, and will push against you and fight when you move them and go rigid, so it's even harder.
They are expecting more and more from us, with less staff.


----------



## lorilu

@catz4m8z @Jackie C I really can't imagine doing your work at my age. I was in Human Services for 20 years, and the last 5, while I looked for a new path, were really brutal. Then at 53 I started my cushy civil service job but the damage is done and each year I feel more broken.

I don't sleep which is paert of the problem. But I loved my government office job, and I stil love my customers but my lovely boss left 3 1/2 years ago and the replacement is a nightmare psychopath. I am positive when I retire most of my pain and illness will go away. I think it's the stress mainly that is causing me so much pain, and keeping the fibromyalgia flaring up.


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> I get quite a bit of Ollie's food from zooplus and sadly they've started using Evri for the cheaper orders


I noticed that - used to have a great Yodel guy for years, now it's evri. He's been OK so far except the tracking is not as good. You could set your watch by Yodel. But yes, some of them are a joke: I was feeding a cat for a friend and she sent a WhatsApp with a photo of an email she had received saying ''Parcel handed to resident'' and was it true as she didn't trust them (added to which ''resident'' [her] was out of the country at the moment). I told her I would look for it when I got there - scoured the garden carefully, bike shed, child's playhouse, even checked with neighbour. I eventually found it INSIDE a wheelie bin - another day and it would have been on its merry way to landfill!


----------



## Jobeth

catz4m8z said:


> Im going to retire early and try and manage on a reduced work pension until my state pension kicks in. Wont be easy but I can just about get by I think.
> TBH I just dont think I would be able to do my job when Im in my 60s, I doubt Im going to be one of those fit active older people! I know they are currently pushing for changes to NHS pensions and ways to keep nurses working longer but its mostly 12 hour shifts of busy, incredibly stressful work....thats why you tend not to see elderly nurses!!LOL


My brother in law is a nurse and semi-retired so he works part time but gets the same wage. My sister is going to do the same.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> I noticed that - used to have a great Yodel guy for years, now it's evri. He's been OK so far except the tracking is not as good. You could set your watch by Yodel. But yes, some of them are a joke: I was feeding a cat for a friend and she sent a WhatsApp with a photo of an email she had received saying ''Parcel handed to resident'' and was it true as she didn't trust them (added to which ''resident'' was out of the country at the moment. I told her I would look for it when I got there - scoured the garden carefully, bike shed, child's playhouse, even checked with neighbour. I eventually found it INSIDE a wheelie bin - another day and it would have been on its merry way to landfill!


So far, Evri has been surprisingly efficient!
But I don't like the delivery guy. Take today for example. 
I was expecting a parcel so listened out for him.
Well, if he knocked it must have been a very gentle tap. Found the parcel sitting on my doorstep when I went to put some nuts out for the squirrels


----------



## Jackie C

Jobeth said:


> My brother in law is a nurse and semi-retired so he works part time but gets the same wage. My sister is going to do the same.


I didn't start in the NHS until I was 25, so to get my full (40-year) pension, I'm going to have to be 65. If I go part-time, my pension will be less. I'm going to get financial advice. I'm only 48, but I know I won't be able to go this job in my 60s.


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> So far, Evri has been surprisingly efficient!
> But I don't like the delivery guy. Take today for example.
> I was expecting a parcel so listened out for him.
> Well, if he knocked it must have been a very gentle tap. Found the parcel sitting on my doorstep when I went to put some nuts out for the squirrels


They do seem to knock on the door with a feather. I have 4 steps up to my front door, so they seem to knock and then step back, so I can't see them. So if I _think_ I hear them, I can't just take a quick look. Plus, they often dump stuff on the doorstep and leave and it's visible from the street. They also stuff things in the bin. I've had stuff go missing in the past.


----------



## Linda Weasel

A friend of mine was a ward Sister (I’m going back a few years) and she retired from the NHS, went to work via an agency (as a bank nurse?) and was back working in the same hospital, much less hours, much more pay, much less stress and responsibility.


----------



## Jackie C

Linda Weasel said:


> A friend of mine was a ward Sister (I’m going back a few years) and she retired from the NHS, went to work via an agency (as a bank nurse?) and was back working in the same hospital, much less hours, much more pay, much less stress and responsibility.


Things have changed significantly over the past few years during and post (not really post, as it's still happening) COVID. Yes, you get more money with agency, and although you get less of the politics and bollocks, there is still some. Plus, in my experience, agency staff get cancelled (often last minute) and moved elsewhere Additionally, you don't get sick pay or the workers rights with it. I'm off sick now with a shoulder problem, and would get no help if I was agency. I get that it's more flexible and better pay, but I wouldn't like the uncertainty. And you still have a lot of responsibility when you're agency ICU. 
I think I would do it when I retired, but I can't retire until 65, anyway. At 65, I'd rather work in M&S.


----------



## Jobeth

Jackie C said:


> I didn't start in the NHS until I was 25, so to get my full (40-year) pension, I'm going to have to be 65. If I go part-time, my pension will be less. I'm going to get financial advice. I'm only 48, but I know I won't be able to go this job in my 60s.


He went part time/semi-retired at 55 and is 60 now. He’s also an ICU nurse and plans to carry on so you never know.


----------



## Deguslave

When evri delivered to my neighbour a few weeks ago, they dragged a bin from another property, to outside her front door and put the parcel in that!


----------



## catz4m8z

Jobeth said:


> He went part time/semi-retired at 55 and is 60 now. He’s also an ICU nurse and plans to carry on so you never know.


I was trying to work out when I went part time the other day and TBH I think I probably only worked full time about 10 years!!LOL  
I only work 2 nights a week which I must of done for over 10 years now....but I still want to retire! (Ive always hated my job just because my personality type is the complete opposite of what makes you enjoy nursing!).


----------



## Kaily

Deguslave said:


> When evri delivered to my neighbour a few weeks ago, they dragged a bin from another property, to outside her front door and put the parcel in that!


What a plonker


----------



## Deguslave

Kaily said:


> What a plonker


Not quite what she called him, lol.


----------



## Jobeth

Double post.


----------



## Jobeth

That’s a shame that you don’t enjoy it. I could afford to go part time but I want to stay full time until I’m at least 55. My work pension at 60 would be a massive drop from what I’m on now if I stopped contributing. It goes up at 67 when I can also get my state pension (assuming it’s still available) and then I will be okay.


----------



## margy

My daughter is a nurse practitioner and her retirement age will be 72!!! It's beyond a joke.


----------



## Jaf

Petty things...I have a tiny cut on my favourite thumb and I kicked a table leg a week ago, my toe has a tiny scab. Both are annoying!


----------



## Emlar

margy said:


> My daughter is a nurse practitioner and her retirement age will be 72!!! It's beyond a joke.


Why is it 72?


----------



## margy

Emlar said:


> Why is it 72?


That will be the state pension age by the time she retires. She said she won't be doing that job much past 55.


----------



## Emlar

margy said:


> That will be the state pension age by the time she retires. She said she won't be doing that job much past 55.


Oh really? I'm a nurse and I definitely can't be doing it until I'm 72!


----------



## margy

Emlar said:


> Oh really? I'm a nurse and I definitely can't be doing it until I'm 72!


Beg pardon her state pension age will prob be 67 or 68. It's 2050 when expected to be 72. That's if we still have a state pension of course. Maybe by then robots will be doing all of our jobs


----------



## Kaily

You can check your pension age here
Check your State Pension age


----------



## Jobeth

Kaily said:


> You can check your pension age here
> Check your State Pension age


Mine is 67 and it says it could go up to 68 following the review. It’s worth checking your NI contributions to see how long you have left before you have enough for a full pension.


----------



## Jackie C

Emlar said:


> Oh really? I'm a nurse and I definitely can't be doing it until I'm 72!


Me, neither. I'll be 67 when I qualify for state pension, but 65 for my NHS pension. I can't see myself working nights and moving 23 stone people who fight you at that age!!


----------



## Jackie C

margy said:


> That will be the state pension age by the time she retires. She said she won't be doing that job much past 55.


I'm 48 and with this bloody menopause, I find the job hard enough as it is!!!


----------



## Emlar

Jackie C said:


> Me, neither. I'll be 67 when I qualify for state pension, but 65 for my NHS pension. I can't see myself working nights and moving 23 stone people who fight you at that age!!


Mine says 68. I'm 35 and have already moved to outpatients 😅🙈


----------



## lorilu

Jaf said:


> Petty things...I have a tiny cut on my favourite thumb and I kicked a table leg a week ago, my toe has a tiny scab. Both are annoying!


I am curious about your favorite thumb? Which one? and why is it your favorite?


----------



## Jaf

lorilu said:


> I am curious about your favorite thumb? Which one? and why is it your favorite?


Well it's my favourite thumb cos it does all the work (the right one). The cut hasn't gone yet cos I keep catching it, funny how important thumbs are! 

My first mobile phone, years ago, to send a text message you had to press the number keys repeatedly. For some reason I did it left handed. I was dead quick too.


----------



## picaresque

Jaf said:


> My first mobile phone, years ago, to send a text message you had to press the number keys repeatedly.


Kids today will never understand the struggle


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> Well it's my favourite thumb cos it does all the work (the right one). The cut hasn't gone yet cos I keep catching it, funny how important thumbs are!
> 
> My first mobile phone, years ago, to send a text message you had to press the number keys repeatedly. For some reason I did it left handed. I was dead quick too.


When I have an annoying cut on a favourite spot (index finger, thumb) I cover it with micropore to prevent it catching.


----------



## Jaf

SbanR said:


> When I have an annoying cut on a favourite spot (index finger, thumb) I cover it with micropore to prevent it catching.


Yeah I managed OK with the toe but with my thumb I just can't keep plasters on. I'll have a look out for the micropore rolls though, I'd forgotten about that. Thanks!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jaf said:


> Yeah I managed OK with the toe but with my thumb I just can't keep plasters on. I'll have a look out for the micropore rolls though, I'd forgotten about that. Thanks!


A friend used to get cracks on her fingers in Winter and used a “cream” from the chemist that created a kind of plastic film on the skin. Almost like a second skin… which protected the skin while it healed.


----------



## SbanR

Jaf said:


> Yeah I managed OK with the toe but with my thumb I just can't keep plasters on. I'll have a look out for the micropore rolls though, I'd forgotten about that. Thanks!


If, like me, you're frequently washing your hands, the micropore will start to wash off and need to be replaced frequently. But it works well enough for the cut to start healing.


Lurcherlad said:


> A friend used to get cracks on her fingers in Winter and used a “cream” from the chemist that created a kind of plastic film on the skin. Almost like a second skin… which protected the skin while it healed.


I have a bottle of Germolene New Skin which works that way. But I still prefer the micropore for cuts
If I keep my hands well moisturised, especially thumb and fingertips, then no cracked skin


----------



## catz4m8z

Some kids were after bothering the dogs the other day and I must admit I lied and said no coz they bite! TBH its just coz they are elderly and I dont want them bothered but the way they asked just sounded weird....
They just came up and said 'can we touch them?'  
Almost like they were an exhibit in a Petting Zoo! 
I should of said 'yes....but only 1 finger and no longer then 3 seconds each!' LOL😁


----------



## Cully

I hate it when kids think it's ok to come and touch/stroke your dog/cat. It's not, for a number of reasons, including their own safety if the animal is a bit unpredictable.
I think it was thoughtful they asked if it was ok and didn't just presume it was.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cully said:


> I hate it when kids think it's ok to come and touch/stroke your dog/cat. It's not, for a number of reasons, including their own safety if the animal is a bit unpredictable.
> I think it was thoughtful they asked if it was ok and didn't just presume it was.


We had that problem with Amber and Dillon they looked like big Teddy Bears and kids want to cuddle them.

I never let them Amber hated kids, Dillon loved fuss and would have got so excited he could have knock one over.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Peas! why do they keep rolling off your plate onto the floor, it's about time some grew square ones


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Peas! why do they keep rolling off your plate onto the floor, it's about time some grew square ones


Winnie the Pooh had the answer ☺


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> I hate it when kids think it's ok to come and touch/stroke your dog/cat. It's not, for a number of reasons, including their own safety if the animal is a bit unpredictable.
> I think it was thoughtful they asked if it was ok and didn't just presume it was.


Im def getting less tolerant now the dogs are old. A few times Ive had to hurry off to try and outrun a toddler or child who wants to run up and grab 'the puppies!'.
Thing is they are getting creaky and their eyesight (Heidi) and hearing (Hannah) is going so I could easily see them snapping even though they arent aggressive dogs.




Happy Paws2 said:


> Peas! why do they keep rolling off your plate onto the floor, it's about time some grew square ones


Isnt that why they invented mushy peas??


----------



## Happy Paws2

Some P**t outside at &.7.15 this morning with a nematic drill digging the pavement up and his just stopped 7.40


----------



## Emlar

Happy Paws2 said:


> Some P**t outside at &.7.15 this morning with a nematic drill digging the pavement up and his just stopped 7.40


We back on to a railway line and they are updating it with a new electric metro service. For the past 2 years they intermittently do work over night. It's ridiculously loud and they apparently cant possibly tell the houses who directly back on to the line when exactly they'll be working. Noise overnight really irritates me!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Emlar said:


> We back on to a railway line and they are updating it with a new electric metro service. For the past 2 years they intermittently do work over night. It's ridiculously loud and they apparently cant possibly tell the houses who directly back on to the line when exactly they'll be working. Noise overnight really irritates me!


That's really annoying, they must know where they are working and let people know.


----------



## Calvine

catz4m8z said:


> They just came up and said 'can we touch them?'


That rather sounds as though, at some time, they have gone up to a dog and stroked/patted and their parents have said, ''Always ask the owner if it's OK to touch their dog because a) they may not like their dog being touched or b) it may not be friendly''. It's better than what a tiny little girl once did to mine - walked up to him (a nine-stone Bloodhound) and poked her finger up his bum!


----------



## Emlar

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's really annoying, they must know where they are working and let people know.


Exactly. Every house in the area just gets a generic letter every now and again saying the work is on going, might be near you at some point. Very annoying.


----------



## huckybuck

People who let their dogs go up to sniff your cat carrier at the vets - the cats are petrified of a great big dog head coming towards them.


----------



## huckybuck

PayPal captcha. 
The characters are so cartoon like you can’t easily see what they are. Which one is the hippopotamus lol!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Loud piped music in stores.

Just in M&S to get a few bits, but have a sit down with a relaxing coffee and wrap first.

It was like a rave in here … until I asked the Duty Manager to please turn it down … thankfully, he did.

It was enough to give me anxiety … goodness knows how it would be for someone with autism or suchlike.


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Loud piped music in stores.
> 
> Just in M&S to get a few bits, but have a sit down with a relaxing coffee and wrap first.
> 
> It was like a rave in here … until I asked the Duty Manager to please turn it down … thankfully, he did.
> 
> It was enough to give me anxiety … goodness knows how it would be for someone with autism or suchlike.


Just think of the poor employees who have to endure it all day, every day!


----------



## Lurcherlad

SbanR said:


> Just think of the poor employees who have to endure it all day, every day!


Actually, I think it was part of the Macmillan fundraising effort in storebut even so, the level was beyond ridiculous.

Had they not turned it down I think I’d have left and shopped in Aldi nearby 😊


----------



## Lurcherlad

Putting on 6 eggs to boil… and completely forgetting about them until I smelled the burning!










Not the first time 😐


----------



## huckybuck

Lurcherlad said:


> Putting on 6 eggs to boil… and completely forgetting about them until I smelled the burning!
> 
> View attachment 577874
> 
> 
> Not the first time 😐


Oh no they didn’t explode did they - I had egg on the ceiling for weeks!!!


----------



## SbanR

huckybuck said:


> Oh no they didn’t explode did they - I had egg on the ceiling for weeks!!!


Sounds like a comic sketch!
Did Mr HB have a go at getting it out?


----------



## huckybuck

SbanR said:


> Sounds like a comic sketch!
> Did Mr HB have a go at getting it out?


I had to keep distracting him each time he was in the kitchen until I’d got it all off! He is always saying I’m easily distracted 🙄


----------



## Lurcherlad

huckybuck said:


> Oh no they didn’t explode did they - I had egg on the ceiling for weeks!!!


No, thankfully, I got there just in time!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Striking rail staff 😠

OH and I have had tickets for weeks now to see Maxi Priest, Aswad and Dawn Pen at the Shepherds Bush Empire tomorrow night.

Thanks to the rail strike, getting there will be a nightmare as well as costly so we’ve decided not to go 😕

We’ll have to make do with Spotify and dancing around the living room! 😄


----------



## TonyG

huckybuck said:


> People who let their dogs go up to sniff your cat carrier at the vets - the cats are petrified of a great big dog head coming towards them.


Completely agree with that. I’ve literally had people sitting there with their large dog not even holding its lead and as soon as it sees a cat carrier it comes charging over.
Have had to practically hold the carrier above my head a couple of times.
And the owner sits there with a bemused expression on their face as if wondering what all the fuss is about.

Our local vets has a cat area and a dog area now, which is sensible, but you still get some feckwit dog owner sat there in the cat area.
I don’t have patience with idiots much these days so if I come in and one is sat there I tell them, not too politely, to sod off to their own area.
You usually get ‘oh I didn’t know’ while they’re sat under a big sign saying cat area 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Boxerluver30

Our vets only let one set of owners into the waiting room at a time, its attached to the rescue centre so everyone else is asked to wait outside/in their cars etc. Its a good system imo as It means the actual waiting area isn't crowded so less stress. There was one time where we were waiting outside with mittens and there was an older lady with a dog on an unlocked flexi so wandering around , the dog approached us and to be fair as soon as she realised we had a cat she pulled the dog away and apologised. Other than that we haven't had any issues thankfully, which is a good job as mittens unfortunately hates dogs so it would stress her out big time to be in a crowded area with lots of them.


----------



## Deguslave

My vets are now segregated. The entrance is in the centre and if you have a dog you go into the waiting room on the left, with a cat or small pet you go into the waiting room on the right where there is a low table with glass partitions in the centre of the room where you put your carrier. It means no more sitting with it on your lap or on the floor and the dogs are two rooms away. It's so much easier to talk to, and reassure your pet too.


----------



## TonyG

Boxerluver30 said:


> Our vets only let one set of owners into the waiting room at a time, its attached to the rescue centre so everyone else is asked to wait outside/in their cars etc. Its a good system imo as It means the actual waiting area isn't crowded so less stress. There was one time where we were waiting outside with mittens and there was an older lady with a dog on an unlocked flexi so wandering around , the dog approached us and to be fair as soon as she realised we had a cat she pulled the dog away and apologised. Other than that we haven't had any issues thankfully, which is a good job as mittens unfortunately hates dogs so it would stress her out big time to be in a crowded area with lots of them.


Unless it’s changed, our vets haven’t practiced the restrictions for a while.
We used to have the sit in car thing too, but last time I went it was pretty much back to normal.
I think masks were still required then, not sure about now. I’m not a huge fan of the things but have no problem with it in a medical setting.


----------



## Boxerluver30

TonyG said:


> Unless it’s changed, our vets haven’t practiced the restrictions for a while.
> We used to have the sit in car thing too, but last time I went it was pretty much back to normal.
> I think masks were still required then, not sure about now. I’m not a huge fan of the things but have no problem with it in a medical setting.


Our vets were doing this pre-covid too so I think its something they've done for a while, we got Mittens late 2019 and when taking her for first vax it was the same setup. Ahead of their time! I think the segregation thing is really catching on in general, which I'm happy about personally as means far less hassle all around . 

Masks are still required at ours, like you I have no issues in that setting. I'm still happy to get them off though


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm joining the annoyed with Evri brigade. 
Had an order due to arrive yesterday, checked tracking a few times, parcel never showed as leaving the depot, about 8 in the evening tracking changes to say they had tried to deliver but had an issue .... I sure hope they haven't lost it.


----------



## catz4m8z

ForestWomble said:


> I'm joining the annoyed with Evri brigade.


I must be onto a winner with my courier from Evri then.....delivery today, on time. No bother!


Annoyed with kids today...and how some of them are not dog aware in the slightest.
First a couple of kids who tried to grab the dogs without even talking to me first....erm, they may be small but they still have teeth! 
Second a kid who told me the dogs were cute...then proceeded to let of firecrackers right next to them and scare the **** out of them! I mean what is the thinking there?? 'those dogs are cute....think I'll give them PTSD!!?'


----------



## catz4m8z

ok, annoyed that I got in from my walk and the bottoms of my trousers are soaking wet from the dew....yet again.
I think it might be time to brave 'the leggings'. Im probably way too fat for leggings (size 24) but Im fed up with wet trouser bottoms! I figure as long as I stick with the 2 cardinal legging rules, make sure they arent see-through and cover your bum!, it should be ok!


----------



## Deguslave

Have you thought about wearing leg warmers over your trousers? That way you can take them off when you get home and your trouser bottoms should be dry.


----------



## tristy

the bodyform advert on TV, unlike other sanitary wear where they put blue water on the towels to show it doesn't leak , bodyform put red on the towels. I mean , what next , brown paste of some sort on toilet paper / tissue. It's all body waste and I don't wish to see it when I'm having my breakfast ! I did try and complain to the ad agency but it wouldn't recognise my email.


----------



## Calvine

1lausunu said:


> UPDATE: I have contacted the closest PDSA and I am waiting for a reply. Hopefully I can catch the cat and take it there.





kimthecat said:


> Rishi apparently did warn Liz . Shame they didn't vote him in. perhaps there are MPs begining to regret they ousted Boris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rishi Sunak said it was fairytale economics. That was one thing he got right | Will Hutton
> 
> 
> The markets have no faith in the mini-budget and the British people will soon feel its effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com





Lurcherlad said:


> Striking rail staff 😠
> 
> OH and I have had tickets for weeks now to see Maxi Priest, Aswad and Dawn Pen at the Shepherds Bush Empire tomorrow night.
> 
> Thanks to the rail strike, getting there will be a nightmare as well as costly so we’ve decided not to go 😕
> 
> We’ll have to make do with Spotify and dancing around the living room! 😄


So what are they striking about this time? I recently read a whole list of possible strikes we may be looking forward to in the near future.


----------



## catz4m8z

Deguslave said:


> Have you thought about wearing leg warmers over your trousers? That way you can take them off when you get home and your trouser bottoms should be dry.


I have an ulterior motive though TBH, come winter I planned on using leggings because I could wear them under my fleece pjs and just take the pjs off when I went out!
It would just be for dog walking/popping to corner shop trips anyways...people can put up with my fat legs for that long!!LOL




tristy said:


> the bodyform advert on TV, unlike other sanitary wear where they put blue water on the towels to show it doesn't leak , bodyform put red on the towels. I mean , what next , brown paste of some sort on toilet paper / tissue. It's all body waste and I don't wish to see it when I'm having my breakfast ! I did try and complain to the ad agency but it wouldn't recognise my email.


idk, I think Id prefer more realistic adverts about periods. Not so much the bodily fluids but maybe showing someone eating their own bodyweight in Ben and Jerrys with a hot water bottle on their tummy, sobbing over a washing up liquid advert rather then cheerful, perfectly made up women going about their high powered day! 😁


----------



## Boxer123

tristy said:


> the bodyform advert on TV, unlike other sanitary wear where they put blue water on the towels to show it doesn't leak , bodyform put red on the towels. I mean , what next , brown paste of some sort on toilet paper / tissue. It's all body waste and I don't wish to see it when I'm having my breakfast ! I did try and complain to the ad agency but it wouldn't recognise my email.


Agreed. I completely understand periods shouldn’t be such a taboo subject and girls shouldn’t be embarrassed but it seems the new trend to be a bit over the top. I’ve had to unfollow some people on instagram as they are constantly talking about their periods, prancing around in period pants, showing bloody clothes. Bodily functions are gross and I don’t need that when I’m eating my breakfast.


----------



## Boxerluver30

I've always found the period pants thing both hilarious and gross in equal measure . I get the purpose behind putting it on adverts as unfortunately periods are still a taboo subject but yes I don't need to see blood whilst i'm eating! I say this as someone who works with blood every day too lol. I must admit if I see white pants mixed with that time of the month my first thought is are you stupid?! Who the heck would want to advertise that 🤣


----------



## ForestWomble

Beginning to think my address has vanished from all postal and courier places.

Made a pet shop order last week, expected it Friday, didn't come, contacted the shop yesterday, they sent a replacement, due to arrive today, that hasn't arrived, just contacted the shop again and they are sending out yet another replacement, fingers crossed this one arrives, if not think I'll just have to cancel the order and get a refund. The staff I have been in contact with at the shop have all been great, very helpful, I can't fault them, just something is going wrong with the deliveries. 

Ordered Bungo's food, that was due to arrive today and hasn't either. 

Maybe I'll be lucky tomorrow ....... Or maybe my road has ended up doing a Dorothy type thing, and the entire road is now in the Bermuda triangle.


----------



## Deguslave

ForestWomble said:


> Beginning to think my address has vanished from all postal and courier places.
> 
> Made a pet shop order last week, expected it Friday, didn't come, contacted the shop yesterday, they sent a replacement, due to arrive today, that hasn't arrived, just contacted the shop again and they are sending out yet another replacement, fingers crossed this one arrives, if not think I'll just have to cancel the order and get a refund. The staff I have been in contact with at the shop have all been great, very helpful, I can't fault them, just something is going wrong with the deliveries.
> 
> Ordered Bungo's food, that was due to arrive today and hasn't either.
> 
> Maybe I'll be lucky tomorrow ....... Or maybe my road has ended up doing a Dorothy type thing, and the entire road is now in the Bermuda triangle.


They'll all arrive tomorrow; the original order, the replacement order and the replacements replacement order.


----------



## ForestWomble

Deguslave said:


> They'll all arrive tomorrow; the original order, the replacement order and the replacements replacement order.


I had thought that might happen!


----------



## HappyMangle

empty packages from cookies or chocolates in the cupboard which my wife lives behind
cold weather is very annoying, especially when i woke my dogs
when i can't guess a daily wordle and need to check word finder https://word-finder.com/wоrds-that-end-in/ice/ instead.


----------



## catz4m8z

ForestWomble said:


> Maybe I'll be lucky tomorrow ....... Or maybe my road has ended up doing a Dorothy type thing, and the entire road is now in the Bermuda triangle.


If you hunt around your neighbourhood you will probably find a giant pile of packages dumped somewhere by a lazy delivery person!
(thats how I used to do it when I delivered free papers as a teen...obviously I got sacked!!LOL)


----------



## Deguslave

Parents sitting with their children in the disabled seats on the bus. There was a three year old with her dad on them today and every time the bus jerked forwards she was almost thrown from her seat and into the pushchair bay because there was nothing in front of her but a bar.

Sit them further back people, its less of a hazard for everyone, including your child!


----------



## Magyarmum

When new PF members start a thread asking for advice, which you answer having spent time and effort researching and posting the correct information and products.

What happens? Nothing! Not even a thank you.

Something that really annoys me.


----------



## ewelsh

I have one, my boiler has broken down again!!!! It’s only 2 yrs old and yet we are still having problems… I ring the company, a man on the other end of the phone says “ have you turned the boiler off madam” 🤬 of course I haven’t turn the ruddy boiler off…


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I have one, my boiler has broken down again!!!! It’s only 2 yrs old and yet we are still having problems… I ring the company, a man on the other end of the phone says “ have you turned the boiler off madam” 🤬 of course I haven’t turn the ruddy boiler off…


Oh no that’s really annoying. 
I am trying to get our heating engineers out to service everything - have left a message but nothing. I wonder if they are avoiding me lol!


----------



## Calvine

tristy said:


> the bodyform advert on TV, unlike other sanitary wear where they put blue water on the towels to show it doesn't leak , bodyform put red on the towels. I mean , what next , brown paste of some sort on toilet paper / tissue. It's all body waste and I don't wish to see it when I'm having my breakfast ! I did try and complain to the ad agency but it wouldn't recognise my email.


 I do agree - it's just a bit too ''warts and all'' for most people's liking. There's one for - not sure what the name is, but some sort of incontinence pad - where there is a woman, young middle age, running up a flight of stairs and the camera homes in on her backside, more or less shouting to everyone, hey, take a good look, I haven't pi**ed myself. 
I understood why most of the skinny stick insect women were axed from commercials, bad role model for young girls/women who might starve themselves to be like them, in some cases causing serious anorexia, but in some cases they have now been replaced by women who are sufficiently overweight as to be morbidly obese, so just as bad a role model - maybe worse.


----------



## catz4m8z

Been annoyed yet again on the phone by some dude claiming to be from a loft insulation company wanting to do a 'safety check' as its a legal requirement.  
Tried putting him off before but he was really ****ing irritating about trying to make an appt with me. In the end I told him he def couldnt come round and if it was a legal requirement then feel free to chase me through the courts! When he asked why I told him I thought he was probably a scam artist.....he seemed happy to leave it after that!!LOL


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> Been annoyed yet again on the phone by some dude claiming to be from a loft insulation company wanting to do a 'safety check' as its a legal requirement.
> Tried putting him off before but he was really ****ing irritating about trying to make an appt with me. In the end I told him he def couldnt come round and if it was a legal requirement then feel free to chase me through the courts! When he asked why I told him I thought he was probably a scam artist.....he seemed happy to leave it after that!!LOL


I told one that we have bats in the roof and it’s illegal to disturb them. He decided not to continue. We actually do have bats, but only during the summer months


----------



## huckybuck

I bet that was Tom from the loft insulation company. 

I always say how lovely it is to hear from him again. Ask him how he is. Then say I’m so glad he phoned for a chat cause there’s loads I want to tell him. 

Firstly we finished off the loft conversion and it’s a great space for chilling out and chatting to people on the phone… I can be on for hours without disturbing anyone…


----------



## Deguslave

They called me and tried to tell me that I needed loft insulation - I live in a ground floor flat, lol.


----------



## Jackie C

Magyarmum said:


> When new PF members start a thread asking for advice, which you answer having spent time and effort researching and posting the correct information and products.
> 
> What happens? Nothing! Not even a thank you.
> 
> Something that really annoys me.


Yes, that irritates me as well.


----------



## lullabydream

Knowing you have had a hectic couple of weeks at work, when you go to use your own cooker and get a bewildered husband saying, have you really forgotten how to use the cooker as you stand puzzled at what knobs to turn! 

I turn cookers on several times a day at work, it's just feeling a bit foreign being in my own kitchen currently


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> When new PF members start a thread asking for advice, which you answer having spent time and effort researching and posting the correct information and products.
> 
> What happens? Nothing! Not even a thank you.
> 
> Something that really annoys me.



That really annoys me as well.


----------



## Jaf

Swiss army knife. I can never open the tools...need pliers. Grrrr. I've even had a proper make rather than a cheap one, but they all seize up!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Why is it that news journalists have to stand out in the pouring rain to talk to the studio.


----------



## Jaf

Happy Paws2 said:


> Why is it that news journalists have to stand out in the pouring rain to talk to the studio.


Or walk and talk!


----------



## Jaf

Electronic timer...that lies! Went to laundrette with neighbour and washing machine has a fancy digital clock, 31 mins. Great, went for a coffee, returned after 35mins. Only to find display says 15mins remaining, it actually took 20. Pffffft.

To cheer me up, my duvet was much cleaner than my neighbours. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Siskin

Jaf said:


> Electronic timer...that lies! Went to laundrette with neighbour and washing machine has a fancy digital clock, 31 mins. Great, went for a coffee, returned after 35mins. Only to find display says 15mins remaining, it actually took 20. Pffffft.
> 
> To cheer me up, my duvet was much cleaner than my neighbours. Ha ha ha!


There is a similar timer on the washing machine at the static site we’re on. It says it will do the wash in 31 minutes. Must be an elastic timer as it actually takes 40 minutes.


----------



## Jaf

Siskin said:


> There is a similar timer on the washing machine at the static site we’re on. It says it will do the wash in 31 minutes. Must be an elastic timer as it actually takes 40 minutes.


These took 55mins in the end. I would have had a more relaxed lunch if it'd been truthful. Still, I'm sort of pleased it's not just me! Puzzled as to why though? Is it a selling point, quick wash - more economical?


----------



## Deguslave

Siskin said:


> There is a similar timer on the washing machine at the static site we’re on. It says it will do the wash in 31 minutes. Must be an elastic timer as it actually takes 40 minutes.


Probably works o n pagan time, its a standard joke 'how do you know when its midnight? The 9 o'clock ritual has just started.' Lol.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Happy Paws2 said:


> That really annoys me as well.


Me too, so rude!


----------



## Cully

This isn't really a gripe. Just something I'm puzzled about.
My friend, who I haven't seen for ages so can't check, says she doesn't have a smart TV but can make it smart by using an Amazon fire stick.
Is that right? I thought you had to have a smart TV for it to work.
I don't have a smart TV and would love to get all the extras if it was just that simple.


----------



## Kaily

When I didn't have a smart tv I got a Now tv stick which turned it into a smart tv. I guess the amazon stick is the same thing.

ETA I had to subscribe to Sky but only for a month. Can't remember exactly why but it was no problem unsubscribing. Just marketing I guess.


----------



## mrs phas

I haven't got a smart tv and my Amazon firestick works just fine on it
And
On the one in my bedroom, which is even older


----------



## Jaf

My bedroom tv is too old to have a USB port. (I still watch dvds)


----------



## Cully

Kaily said:


> When I didn't have a smart tv I got a Now tv stick which turned it into a smart tv. I guess the amazon stick is the same thing.
> 
> ETA I had to subscribe to Sky but only for a month. Can't remember exactly why but it was no problem unsubscribing. Just marketing I guess.


Thanks, and @mrs phas too. I'll definitely look into it. Had a quick look on Amazon today and was a bit bamboozled by the number of sticks available. As usual, whether it's Tea bags or Fire sticks, there too much choice.


----------



## Kaily

Argos has a much more realistic narrowed down selection. If it were me I would choose one of these.
https://www.argos.co.uk/sd/now-tv-stick/


----------



## catz4m8z

My smart tv is totally useless....it has never yet managed to pick up a signal.


Today Im annoyed with my body! My calves hurt coz yesterday they decided they were going to go into spasms whilst I was laying in bed for no good reason at all.
Also I have really bad toothache because of a wisdom tooth that is half out. So apparently my teeth have decided that teething as a baby wasnt enough and I now need to experience it again in middle age.
Thanks alot Body.....really helpful!


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> My smart tv is totally useless....it has never yet managed to pick up a signal.
> 
> 
> Today Im annoyed with my body! My calves hurt coz yesterday they decided they were going to go into spasms whilst I was laying in bed for no good reason at all.
> Also I have really bad toothache because of a wisdom tooth that is half out. So apparently my teeth have decided that teething as a baby wasnt enough and I now need to experience it again in middle age.
> Thanks alot Body.....really helpful!


I think you're in my neck of the woods and my TV signal is really poor. BBC is awful and keeps freezing. I think it's the local transmitter as it only affects half of the building. People on the other side arent affected. Weird!
Sorry about your Bod, they do let us down don't they.
I find massaging with lavender moisturiser helps with cramps. I'm not sure if it's the massage or the cream that does the trick. I only know that it seems to work.
Hope you don't get any more rotten cramps in bed xx.


----------



## Cully

Does anyone know how to answer an Android phone by speaking, or something rather than swiping?
I can never do it fast enough and the caller rings off. It's very frustrating, especially if I haven't got my glasses on as I can barely see the screen, let alone see where to swipe.
I'm sure I heard that you can answer in other ways. I mean, blind people must use a different way!!


----------



## Siskin

Cully said:


> I think you're in my neck of the woods and my TV signal is really poor. BBC is awful and keeps freezing. I think it's the local transmitter as it only affects half of the building. People on the other side arent affected. Weird!
> Sorry about your Bod, they do let us down don't they.
> I find massaging with lavender moisturiser helps with cramps. I'm not sure if it's the massage or the cream that does the trick. I only know that it seems to work.
> Hope you don't get any more rotten cramps in bed xx.


Oddly we’ve been having trouble with the terrestrial signal on the smart telly. A few days ago there was no sound, then yesterday no signal apart from BBC1. OH tried to reload the channels and ended up with no channels at all. We have good internet signal so can at least watch something


----------



## Kaily

Anxiety .

Go to bed worrying and wake up worrying.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> Anxiety .
> 
> Go to bed worrying and wake up worrying.


That must be horrible ☹

Have you spoken to your doctor about it?


----------



## Kaily

Yes I have regular appointments with her and medication but it is just particularly bad at the mo.

I was just putting it out there, sometimes it helps to say things out loud.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> Does anyone know how to answer an Android phone by speaking, or something rather than swiping?
> I can never do it fast enough and the caller rings off. It's very frustrating, especially if I haven't got my glasses on as I can barely see the screen, let alone see where to swipe.
> I'm sure I heard that you can answer in other ways. I mean, blind people must use a different way!!


If you go into settings, then accessibility, there should a setting change.


----------



## Cully

Jaf said:


> If you go into settings, then accessibility, there should a setting change.


I think it will change how I use my phone so I have to speak commands. I don't want that as it's only swiping to answer my phone I'm having trouble with. I don't want to change the settings so I have to speak to do everything.
I'm hoping there's a way to do that.


----------



## Jaf

Cully said:


> I think it will change how I use my phone so I have to speak commands. I don't want that as it's only swiping to answer my phone I'm having trouble with. I don't want to change the settings so I have to speak to do everything.
> I'm hoping there's a way to do that.


On some phones there's an option for "single click" answer so you don't have to swipe. That's what youtube says anyway. Like this maybe?


----------



## Emlar

Cully said:


> Does anyone know how to answer an Android phone by speaking, or something rather than swiping?
> I can never do it fast enough and the caller rings off. It's very frustrating, especially if I haven't got my glasses on as I can barely see the screen, let alone see where to swipe.
> I'm sure I heard that you can answer in other ways. I mean, blind people must use a different way!!


You can replace the swipe with a tap. It is in 'settings' then 'accessibility' then 'interaction and dexterity' then 'assistant menu'










I think for voice control you need an app. But the reviews of the app don't look very good and it seems to be quite buggy. If it's at home where you have the issue, having something like an alexa might help as these are voice controlled. 

Hope that's slightly helpful?!


----------



## Siskin

Emlar said:


> You can replace the swipe with a tap. It is in 'settings' then 'accessibility' then 'interaction and dexterity' then 'assistant menu'
> 
> View attachment 578830
> 
> 
> I think for voice control you need an app. But the reviews of the app don't look very good and it seems to be quite buggy. If it's at home where you have the issue, having something like an alexa might help as these are voice controlled.
> 
> Hope that's slightly helpful?!


I will have to show this to my husband as he seems to have a lot of difficulty swiping his Samsung phone to take calls for some reason. I don’t have any trouble with my iPhone and cannot see why he has problems


----------



## Siskin

@Emlar 
Husband carefully followed your instructions above and found all the relevant things on the phone and was able to switch on the ‘replace swipe with a tap’ bit. However it still doesn’t seem to respond to just a tap, the only thing he could say was that it was easier to get a response from his swiping then it was before. No idea if it’s something he’s not doing properly, he always finds his fingers seem to big to work a mobile easily. He did switch his phone off then back on again to see if that helped, it didn't.
Is there anything else that would help do you think?


----------



## Cully

Emlar said:


> You can replace the swipe with a tap. It is in 'settings' then 'accessibility' then 'interaction and dexterity' then 'assistant menu'
> 
> View attachment 578830
> 
> 
> I think for voice control you need an app. But the reviews of the app don't look very good and it seems to be quite buggy. If it's at home where you have the issue, having something like an alexa might help as these are voice controlled.
> 
> Hope that's slightly helpful?!


Thanks for the suggestion, @Jaf , too. 
I have Android 12 and it doesn't have Interaction and Dexterity in settings. Maybe my version is too old.
Tbh I don't really want to get Alexa just to answer my phone. The noisy upstairs neighbour has one and screams 'alexa this' and 'alexa that' all day and night, it drives me nuts.
Maybe the problem is I don't get enuf practice at answering my phone and panic if I can't find my glasses. Betty no mates or what hey?


----------



## Emlar

Siskin said:


> @Emlar
> Husband carefully followed your instructions above and found all the relevant things on the phone and was able to switch on the ‘replace swipe with a tap’ bit. However it still doesn’t seem to respond to just a tap, the only thing he could say was that it was easier to get a response from his swiping then it was before. No idea if it’s something he’s not doing properly, he always finds his fingers seem to big to work a mobile easily. He did switch his phone off then back on again to see if that helped, it didn't.
> Is there anything else that would help do you think?


Would this be easier? You can change it so you press the volume up button on the side of the phone to answer.

Go to your contacts and click the 3 dots in the top right corner










Then go to Answering and Ending calls










Then there is a button to turn on being able to answer using the volume button. 










Hope that helps!


----------



## Siskin

Ooo thanks @Emlar, I will see what he thinks. Thanks for all your help


----------



## O2.0

Mint chips in banana bread. 
Yes, you read that right. MINT chips, that I was NOT expecting, in a slice of banana bread that I had just shoved in my mouth.  

We have this wonderful team mom who brings baked goods to XC meets, and I had already had a slice of banana bread that had nuts, very good. I went to get another bite at the end of the meet, apparently there were 3 varieties, with nuts, with chocolate and with mint. It was so gross, and I was not expecting it, and it was just bad LOL! 

I did get it down but had to hurry up and chase it with a lot of water!


----------



## Boxerluver30

@O2.0 mint and banana on their own? Great
Mint and banana together however?  . You're better than me, I probably wouldn't have been able to swallow it. Banana bread with chocolate is the best imo


----------



## kimthecat

Firework season has started. Diwali and then Guy Fawkes , this will last a couple of weeks .  Im surprised people can afford them.


----------



## Deguslave

I'm blooming sick of hearing the damn things going off. They should be banned, organised displays only.


----------



## huckybuck

So much for the cost of living. They’ve been going on all night near here!


----------



## Happy Paws2

When a newsreader is interviewing someone and suddenly just cuts them off when they are saying something interesting.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> When a newsreader is interviewing someone and suddenly just cuts them off when they are saying something interesting.


Loose Women are notorious for that … invite a guest on then the 4 of them interrupt constantly so the guest can never finish a sentence. 🙄


----------



## catz4m8z

O2.0 said:


> Mint chips in banana bread.


That sounds unbelieveably gross.🤮
Also why didnt I know mint chips were a thing? I would def have made a choc mint cake if I had!




kimthecat said:


> Firework season has started. Diwali and then Guy Fawkes , this will last a couple of weeks .  Im surprised people can afford them.


Quite loud here last night too. So frustrating as you mentioned the 2 nights you might expect them and yet they will be going off for the month month or two.


----------



## Jackie C

Lurcherlad said:


> Loose Women are notorious for that … invite a guest on then the 4 of them interrupt constantly so the guest can never finish a sentence. 🙄


I can't watch that, I find them all awful people!!


----------



## Jackie C

I've been off sick from work since 12th September and about 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with frozen shoulder (adhesive capsulitis). The pain can be horrendous. 

What gets me is people who casually say, "Oh, I've had that." (Obviously, I'm not unique, so I'm not talking about the people who have genuinely had it). I'm talking about the people who obviously _haven't _had it and have continued getting on with their lives, going to work in a physically demanding job, etc. If you can work as a nurse, or any other physical job, you ain't had it, buddy. I've been off sick since 12th September, and I know I won't be working clinically for months and months. I'm just waiting to see occupational health so I can go back non-clinical.
My daily life is completely different to what it was 3 months ago.


----------



## SbanR

Jackie C said:


> I've been off sick from work since 12th September and about 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with frozen shoulder (adhesive capsulitis). The pain can be horrendous.
> 
> What gets me is people who casually say, "Oh, I've had that." (Obviously, I'm not unique, so I'm not talking about the people who have genuinely had it). I'm talking about the people who obviously _haven't _had it and have continued getting on with their lives, going to work in a physically demanding job, etc. If you can work as a nurse, or any other physical job, you ain't had it, buddy. I've been off sick since 12th September, and I know I won't be working clinically for months and months. I'm just waiting to see occupational health so I can go back non-clinical.
> My daily life is completely different to what it was 3 months ago.


I'm sorry to hear this Jackie. What is the plan for treating your frozen shoulder?
Hope you can see occupational health soon and they come up trumps.


----------



## Jackie C

SbanR said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Jackie. What is the plan for treating your frozen shoulder?
> Hope you can see occupational health soon and they come up trumps.


Thanks. x I've been taking regular naproxen, as well as amitriptyline on a night. Even though I'm taking lansoprazole, I've been concerned about taking strong NSAID's long-term. I had a steroid injection on Friday, which seems to have helped. Today was the best day I've had in weeks! I've not had naproxen today, so I'm trying to wean myself off them and onto ibuprofen, which is milder on the stomach, instead. I'm also taking supplements and CPD oil and trying to eat healthier.
Nothing cures it, it's just time that heals it, with good physio.


----------



## huckybuck

Jackie C said:


> I've been off sick from work since 12th September and about 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with frozen shoulder (adhesive capsulitis). The pain can be horrendous.
> 
> What gets me is people who casually say, "Oh, I've had that." (Obviously, I'm not unique, so I'm not talking about the people who have genuinely had it). I'm talking about the people who obviously _haven't _had it and have continued getting on with their lives, going to work in a physically demanding job, etc. If you can work as a nurse, or any other physical job, you ain't had it, buddy. I've been off sick since 12th September, and I know I won't be working clinically for months and months. I'm just waiting to see occupational health so I can go back non-clinical.
> My daily life is completely different to what it was 3 months ago.


Oh Jackie I really do empathise. I have had my left shoulder frozen (adhesive capsulitis and bursitis) originally due to a rotator cuff injury) and now that has almost cleared up the right one has started to go arghhh.

The pain IS horrendous. It really gets you down. It’s hard to drive far because you have to reach for the steering wheel. It’s hard to carry a bag of shopping because of the weight. Golf went out the window. It’s hard to do any normal daily activities.

I chose not to have the guided steroid injection for the left shoulder as I stupidly watched something on TV which put me off it. Though I am now considering it for the right shoulder. 

Having been through the whole freezing, frozen and now defrosting stages I can definitely recommend physio asap to keep your mobility/range as much as possible. Take whatever painkillers are recommended to help you and ice if you can to try to reduce inflammation. Do whatever exercises are recommended as they will help it from getting worse. 

I found it was sudden movements that killed me, when you reach too far for something or too quickly. Or if I tripped and jarred it. Getting dressed is a nightmare. And sleep is the worst because you don’t realise where your shoulders fall. I wake up every couple of hours and have to click/release my shoulders as they have seized up. 

I bought 2 long booster pillows and slept with one under the bad shoulder and the other if I rolled to the other side to support the shoulder from falling. Even a pillow under the top of your back/shoulders when lying flat might help a bit. 

I also bought front fastening bras.

If you can handle swimming that used to help a bit with mobility.

And a sports massage neck and shoulders did give me a little relief for a day or two.

I discovered Panadol night which helped a little at night time. It’s only an antihistamine but made me drowsy enough to get back to sleep when I woke up with the pain. Codeine didn’t do much/nor naproxen. But mixing ibruprofen and paracetemol together did a bit.

So far aggressive physio seems to be preventing the second shoulder going further but I am frightened if I stop it will still freeze. 

I was told by my consultant that frozen shoulders seem to be very common among menopausal women (I’m on HRT) but they aren’t exactly clear why that is yet. And I was also warned that they often follow each other (which seems to be what’s happening with me).

My physio keeps reassuring me that once they go, they go completely and you aren’t left with any side effects afterwards. Although it can take a long time to recover. My left shoulder is now at 10 months and I do have much more range back although still can’t reach behind my back. I hope she’s right!!!

Best of luck with yours and I hope some of the tips help a bit!


----------



## huckybuck

@Jackie C Just noticed you had the steroid injection. Was it guided? Did it hurt? I’ll be really interested to know if it helps. 

When did you first notice your shoulder hurting (how long do you think you have had it now?)


----------



## Siskin

I’ve been reading your shoulder problems with interest as my left shoulder is painful and steadily getting worse. I do t know what’s wrong, I’m going to have to see someone sooner rather then later. Mine started last year not long after my second Covid jab. The nurse doing the jab was rather heavy handed, everyone went ouch in my group, and to my mind was too high up on the arm. Initially I wondered if this was the cause but it has gone on rather a long time. Main issues are at night, very tricky to find that comfy spot and sometimes wake up and move the arm and it’s really sore for a while. reaching up for something without planning ahead or when getting dressed is painful at times, sometimes it feels as if something catches and then pings out which is really painful for a few seconds. 
I wondered if it’s come about because I’m using my left hand more to do things as I have my stick in the right hand, but I don’t know.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> I've been off sick from work since 12th September and about 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with frozen shoulder (adhesive capsulitis). The pain can be horrendous.
> 
> What gets me is people who casually say, "Oh, I've had that." (Obviously, I'm not unique, so I'm not talking about the people who have genuinely had it). I'm talking about the people who obviously _haven't _had it and have continued getting on with their lives, going to work in a physically demanding job, etc. If you can work as a nurse, or any other physical job, you ain't had it, buddy. I've been off sick since 12th September, and I know I won't be working clinically for months and months. I'm just waiting to see occupational health so I can go back non-clinical.
> My daily life is completely different to what it was 3 months ago.


Sorry, but I HAVE had it! I had 3 months off work and surgery which was 100% successful , a lot of physio then a return to work initially in Antenatal Clinic. I agree, it's very painful and disabling, I had to hand a delivery over to a colleague halfway through as my arm had gone into spasm.
If you're offered a decompression procedure I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jackie C

Siskin said:


> I’ve been reading your shoulder problems with interest as my left shoulder is painful and steadily getting worse. I do t know what’s wrong, I’m going to have to see someone sooner rather then later. Mine started last year not long after my second Covid jab. The nurse doing the jab was rather heavy handed, everyone went ouch in my group, and to my mind was too high up on the arm. Initially I wondered if this was the cause but it has gone on rather a long time. Main issues are at night, very tricky to find that comfy spot and sometimes wake up and move the arm and it’s really sore for a while. reaching up for something without planning ahead or when getting dressed is painful at times, sometimes it feels as if something catches and then pings out which is really painful for a few seconds.
> I wondered if it’s come about because I’m using my left hand more to do things as I have my stick in the right hand, but I don’t know.


That is how mine started. _I would go to your GP asap, and ask for a referral to physio asap_. If you can't get a physio within a short time frame, I would consider going private, if you can afford it. I had to wait 3 weeks for mine, which at the time seemed fine, but looking back, I wished I could have got in sooner. These are some of my symptoms, I find it hard to get dressed, I can't stretch, and I struggle at night to sleep and my range of movement is appalling. I also get "zingers", where if I move in a certain way, the pain shoots right through me and incapacitates me. There are a few conditions which can be very similar to frozen shoulder, such as problems with your rotator cuff, but there are subtle differences. I had an urgent ultra sound, which helped with the diagnosis. The physios are experts on this, not the GP. IF it is FS, the pain will get worse and the ROM will get worse. Sorry if that worries you. I've looked into FS rather in-depth over the past few weeks, and I've also joined a FB group, which has really helped. 



huckybuck said:


> Oh Jackie I really do empathise. I have had my left shoulder frozen (adhesive capsulitis and bursitis) originally due to a rotator cuff injury) and now that has almost cleared up the right one has started to go arghhh.
> 
> The pain IS horrendous. It really gets you down. It’s hard to drive far because you have to reach for the steering wheel. It’s hard to carry a bag of shopping because of the weight. Golf went out the window. It’s hard to do any normal daily activities.
> 
> I chose not to have the guided steroid injection for the left shoulder as I stupidly watched something on TV which put me off it. Though I am now considering it for the right shoulder.
> 
> Having been through the whole freezing, frozen and now defrosting stages I can definitely recommend physio asap to keep your mobility/range as much as possible. Take whatever painkillers are recommended to help you and ice if you can to try to reduce inflammation. Do whatever exercises are recommended as they will help it from getting worse.
> 
> I found it was sudden movements that killed me, when you reach too far for something or too quickly. Or if I tripped and jarred it. Getting dressed is a nightmare. And sleep is the worst because you don’t realise where your shoulders fall. I wake up every couple of hours and have to click/release my shoulders as they have seized up.
> 
> I bought 2 long booster pillows and slept with one under the bad shoulder and the other if I rolled to the other side to support the shoulder from falling. Even a pillow under the top of your back/shoulders when lying flat might help a bit.
> 
> I also bought front fastening bras.
> 
> If you can handle swimming that used to help a bit with mobility.
> 
> And a sports massage neck and shoulders did give me a little relief for a day or two.
> 
> I discovered Panadol night which helped a little at night time. It’s only an antihistamine but made me drowsy enough to get back to sleep when I woke up with the pain. Codeine didn’t do much/nor naproxen. But mixing ibruprofen and paracetemol together did a bit.
> 
> So far aggressive physio seems to be preventing the second shoulder going further but I am frightened if I stop it will still freeze.
> 
> I was told by my consultant that frozen shoulders seem to be very common among menopausal women (I’m on HRT) but they aren’t exactly clear why that is yet. And I was also warned that they often follow each other (which seems to be what’s happening with me).
> 
> My physio keeps reassuring me that once they go, they go completely and you aren’t left with any side effects afterwards. Although it can take a long time to recover. My left shoulder is now at 10 months and I do have much more range back although still can’t reach behind my back. I hope she’s right!!!
> 
> Best of luck with yours and I hope some of the tips help a bit!





huckybuck said:


> @Jackie C Just noticed you had the steroid injection. Was it guided? Did it hurt? I’ll be really interested to know if it helps.
> 
> When did you first notice your shoulder hurting (how long do you think you have had it now?)


Thank you. I have virtually the same symptoms as you, but I'm just in the "freezing" phase at the minute. I am also peri-menopausal and I did read there was a potential link between the two. I actually started HRT a couple of months ago, by complete coincidence (they say HRT can help FS). I think I started with mild symptoms about 10 or 12 weeks ago or so. I had pain in my arm, and just thought I had restrained a patient "funny", so ignored it. But it got worse. After I'd seen the GP and then the physio for the first time, the pain started getting horrendous and my range of movement is pathetic.

The steroid injection wasn't guided (I was hoping it would be), and today has been my best day for weeks!! It did sting a bit, but not an awful lot, and was a bit sore afterwards, but no more pain that I was used to with the FS. Put it this way, I have no regrets. I've not had any naproxen today, but I had paracetamol this morning as I was paranoid that I'd get pain. But then I've been out shopping and was a bit achy, so I had some ibuprofen instead, as I'm hoping to come off the naproxen. I've had a couple of "zingers", but only mild to moderate, and not those which incapacitate.
As there is no cure, per se, I am trying to look at this from a holistic POV, as well as conventional treatment.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> Sorry, but I HAVE had it! I had 3 months off work and surgery which was 100% successful , a lot of physio then a return to work initially in Antenatal Clinic. I agree, it's very painful and disabling, I had to hand a delivery over to a colleague halfway through as my arm had gone into spasm.
> If you're offered a decompression procedure I highly recommend it.


It's awful, isn't it? xx Obviously, I'm not knocking you, as you've obviously had it. I was talking about the people who have just had a sore shoulder and self-diagnosed FS and haven't actually had it, those people who have continued to work in a physical job without having time off or struggled. (Someone completely dismissed how bad my pain was and said she'd managed fine) I am hoping the steroid injection continues to help me, rather than having to go through surgery (although I'd have it if I continued to be bad).


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> It's awful, isn't it? xx Obviously, I'm not knocking you, as you've obviously had it. I was talking about the people who have just had a sore shoulder and self-diagnosed FS and haven't actually had it, those people who have continued to work in a physical job without having time off or struggled. (Someone completely dismissed how bad my pain was and said she'd managed fine) I am hoping the steroid injection continues to help me, rather than having to go through surgery (although I'd have it if I continued to be bad).


The steroid injections helped me apart from one that seemed to miss the crucial spot.
My GP prescribed Amitriptyline to take at night as it works really well for nerve-root pain, it was very helpful. I also borrowed a TENS machine from the Pain Clinic for referred pain in my forearm, that was good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Jackie C  I'm so sad to read how awful this is for you. 

(As an aside, I'm also sad for the NHS as it means it doesn't have all of your incredible ITU experience at the moment)


----------



## huckybuck

Siskin said:


> I’ve been reading your shoulder problems with interest as my left shoulder is painful and steadily getting worse. I do t know what’s wrong, I’m going to have to see someone sooner rather then later. Mine started last year not long after my second Covid jab. The nurse doing the jab was rather heavy handed, everyone went ouch in my group, and to my mind was too high up on the arm. Initially I wondered if this was the cause but it has gone on rather a long time. Main issues are at night, very tricky to find that comfy spot and sometimes wake up and move the arm and it’s really sore for a while. reaching up for something without planning ahead or when getting dressed is painful at times, sometimes it feels as if something catches and then pings out which is really painful for a few seconds.
> I wondered if it’s come about because I’m using my left hand more to do things as I have my stick in the right hand, but I don’t know.


I agree with Jackie this sounds like it could be unfortunately. 
I would ask to be referred to a physio asap too and try to keep your range of movement as much as possible. Use painkillers in order to do so. 

It could be anything that triggers it off - apparently inflammation starts it off. I have no idea why my other shoulder has started to go other than maybe compensating with it for my first frozen one.


----------



## huckybuck

Jackie C said:


> That is how mine started. _I would go to your GP asap, and ask for a referral to physio asap_. If you can't get a physio within a short time frame, I would consider going private, if you can afford it. I had to wait 3 weeks for mine, which at the time seemed fine, but looking back, I wished I could have got in sooner. These are some of my symptoms, I find it hard to get dressed, I can't stretch, and I struggle at night to sleep and my range of movement is appalling. I also get "zingers", where if I move in a certain way, the pain shoots right through me and incapacitates me. There are a few conditions which can be very similar to frozen shoulder, such as problems with your rotator cuff, but there are subtle differences. I had an urgent ultra sound, which helped with the diagnosis. The physios are experts on this, not the GP. IF it is FS, the pain will get worse and the ROM will get worse. Sorry if that worries you. I've looked into FS rather in-depth over the past few weeks, and I've also joined a FB group, which has really helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have virtually the same symptoms as you, but I'm just in the "freezing" phase at the minute. I am also peri-menopausal and I did read there was a potential link between the two. I actually started HRT a couple of months ago, by complete coincidence (they say HRT can help FS). I think I started with mild symptoms about 10 or 12 weeks ago or so. I had pain in my arm, and just thought I had restrained a patient "funny", so ignored it. But it got worse. After I'd seen the GP and then the physio for the first time, the pain started getting horrendous and my range of movement is pathetic.
> 
> The steroid injection wasn't guided (I was hoping it would be), and today has been my best day for weeks!! It did sting a bit, but not an awful lot, and was a bit sore afterwards, but no more pain that I was used to with the FS. Put it this way, I have no regrets. I've not had any naproxen today, but I had paracetamol this morning as I was paranoid that I'd get pain. But then I've been out shopping and was a bit achy, so I had some ibuprofen instead, as I'm hoping to come off the naproxen. I've had a couple of "zingers", but only mild to moderate, and not those which incapacitate.
> As there is no cure, per se, I am trying to look at this from a holistic POV, as well as conventional treatment.


I will follow your progress with interest to see if the steroid does the trick. 

I did try Amitriptyline as well but hated how I felt in the mornings so gave up. You’ll have to let me know when you feel able to come off that too. 

When my consultant mentioned menopause being an issue I honestly thought being on HRT would have helped prevent it but maybe there’s not enough hormonal substitute to compensate. 

Everyone I have come across with real frozen shoulder is female which is interesting.


----------



## lorilu

Beards and man-buns. All the rage now. It's worse than when everyone was in masks. Can't tell one man from another. 

Just my personal little petty pet peeve today.


----------



## Calvine

lorilu said:


> Beards and man-buns. All the rage now. It's worse than when everyone was in masks. Can't tell one man from another.
> 
> Just my personal little petty pet peeve today.


Man-buns are really hideous - if I'm behind one on a train I want to just cut it off and run away. And while we are on the subject, men with ponytails (especially those who are almost bald but scrape a few hairs together to make a kind of rat's tail). Beards I can take, unless they are worn in conjunction with man-bun or ponytail.


----------



## Emlar

Don't mind a 'man-bun'. I mean if women can have a bun, why can't a man? 

And I am a huge fan of beards 😁🤣


----------



## Beth78

I quite like a man bun, there neat and tidy.
I used to like a bearded man but nowadays I like clean shaven, I don't know what put me off beards.


----------



## Boxer123

People who drive 40 in a 50 then 40 in a 30. Get off the road folks.


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> Man-buns are really hideous - if I'm behind one on a train I want to just cut it off and run away. And while we are on the subject, men with ponytails (especially those who are almost bald but scrape a few hairs together to make a kind of rat's tail). Beards I can take, unless they are worn in conjunction with man-bun or ponytail.


Around here, they have it all these days. You really can't tell who anyone is, with the bun pulled so tight and the gross scruffy beards.

I don't want to be bothered by men's fashions lol but UGH it drives me. Ah well this too shall pass. One can hope.


----------



## Deguslave

I like long hair on men, but not scraped into a bun. Beards I can take or leave.


----------



## Deguslave

Women's clothing that assumes all women have arms and legs like twigs. Some of us have muscles! I'm having to buy mens shirts to accommodate my biceps, and wide leg trousers which aren't that wide to get them passed my knees.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Deguslave said:


> Women's clothing that assumes all women have arms and legs like twigs. Some of us have muscles! I'm having to buy mens shirts to accommodate my biceps, and wide leg trousers which aren't that wide to get them passed my knees.


I think they think all women are built the same.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> The steroid injections helped me apart from one that seemed to miss the crucial spot.
> My GP prescribed Amitriptyline to take at night as it works really well for nerve-root pain, it was very helpful. I also borrowed a TENS machine from the Pain Clinic for referred pain in my forearm, that was good.


Yes, I've got amitriptyline and it works wonderfully. I didn't have any last night, though, as I had a few glasses of wine.....and slept terribly!! I'm finding the CBD gummies help on a night as well, but I'm not sure about the TENS as yet, although I keep trying it. 



huckybuck said:


> I will follow your progress with interest to see if the steroid does the trick.
> 
> I did try Amitriptyline as well but hated how I felt in the mornings so gave up. You’ll have to let me know when you feel able to come off that too.
> 
> When my consultant mentioned menopause being an issue I honestly thought being on HRT would have helped prevent it but maybe there’s not enough hormonal substitute to compensate.
> 
> Everyone I have come across with real frozen shoulder is female which is interesting.


A very good day, yesterday. Almost pain-free. A bit sore today, though, just had some ibuprofen as I'm hoping to stay off the naproxen. 

I've had a couple of nights off the amitriptyline, usually when I've wanted a couple of glasses of wine. When we go on holiday next week, I know I'll be having alcohol, but I'm going to limit myself. 

As I've been off work, I've managed to research FS quite a lot. More females suffer than males (70/30) and there is a link to the menopause (I may have mentioned this in a previous post, but I'm perimenopausal, so I forget! )



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Jackie C  I'm so sad to read how awful this is for you.
> 
> (As an aside, I'm also sad for the NHS as it means it doesn't have all of your incredible ITU experience at the moment)


Thank you, that's very kind, I appreciate it. 🧡 TBH, I'm enjoying not being at work. But I am looking forward to going back non-clinical, simply for the social aspect. I've done bedside ICU nursing for 18 years, I'm enjoying the rest.


----------



## Jackie C

Deguslave said:


> Women's clothing that assumes all women have arms and legs like twigs. Some of us have muscles! I'm having to buy mens shirts to accommodate my biceps, and wide leg trousers which aren't that wide to get them passed my knees.


And that we all have 34-inch inside legs! The length of some dresses is ridiculous. Most men's trousers come in various inside leg lengths, but there are very few places that have various inside leg lengths for women.



Boxer123 said:


> People who drive 40 in a 50 then 40 in a 30. Get off the road folks.


ARRGGHHH! When you're on an A road that is 60mph, and they drive at 40mph, and there is a massively long line of traffic behind them. Then they slam on the breaks if they get to the dizzy heights of 45mph. It concerns me that people don't know basic road signs. They then continue at 40mph through 20/30mph villages! 

Someone said to me, "Oh, I don't like driving at night as I can't see very well."
WTF are you on the road, then? Get your eyes tested!! 


Oh, I'm on one today!


----------



## Boxer123

Jackie C said:


> And that we all have 34-inch inside legs! The length of some dresses is ridiculous. Most men's trousers come in various inside leg lengths, but there are very few places that have various inside leg lengths for women.
> 
> 
> 
> ARRGGHHH! When you're on an A road that is 60mph, and they drive at 40mph, and there is a massively long line of traffic behind them. Then they slam on the breaks if they get to the dizzy heights of 45mph. It concerns me that people don't know basic road signs. They then continue at 40mph through 20/30mph villages!
> 
> Someone said to me, "Oh, I don't like driving at night as I can't see very well."
> WTF are you on the road, then? Get your eyes tested!!
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm on one today!


We got stuck behind one for miles yesterday so frustrating.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jackie C said:


> Thank you, that's very kind, I appreciate it. 🧡 TBH, I'm enjoying not being at work. But I am looking forward to going back non-clinical, simply for the social aspect. I've done bedside ICU nursing for 18 years, I'm enjoying the rest.


I'm not surprised, Jackie, it is exhausting work I'm sure. My work in Antenatal Clinic isn't as physically exhausting as when I was in community/catching babies but mentally I am worn out every day, there is so so much to think about (and the women I care for are all high risk, many with serious underlying medical problems who would have been told 30 years ago not to have a baby). I hope that they can find you an interesting non-clinical role


----------



## lorilu

Deguslave said:


> I like long hair on men, but not scraped into a bun. Beards I can take or leave.


For me, with the bun, it is because they all look exaclty alike. Every man wearing one of those looks like every other man. And add in a beard (which apparently now is the scruftier the better) there's no way to know who you are looking at.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lorilu said:


> For me, with the bun, it is because they all look exaclty alike. Every man wearing one of those looks like every other man. And add in a beard (which apparently now is the scruftier the better) there's no way to know who you are looking at.


The fact that they usually wear their long hair tied back in a ponytail or bun makes me wonder why they don’t just have short hair anyway? 🙄

I don’t mind a short, well kept beard (though OH is prohibited from growing facial hair of any kind if he ever wants me to kiss him again 😉😁) but the long, straggly sort just make me think … ugh! smelly 🥴


----------



## Jackie C

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm not surprised, Jackie, it is exhausting work I'm sure. My work in Antenatal Clinic isn't as physically exhausting as when I was in community/catching babies but mentally I am worn out every day, there is so so much to think about (and the women I care for are all high risk, many with serious underlying medical problems who would have been told 30 years ago not to have a baby). I hope that they can find you an interesting non-clinical role


There are a few things I can do, so hopefully, they'll let me do them. It makes more sense than being off sick.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> The fact that they usually wear their long hair tied back in a ponytail or bun makes me wonder why they don’t just have short hair anyway? 🙄
> 
> I don’t mind a short, well kept beard (though OH is prohibited from growing facial hair of any kind if he ever wants me to kiss him again 😉😁) but the long, straggly sort just make me think … ugh! smelly 🥴


What I've seen a few times, fortunately not many, is a beard which the owner has _plaited . . . _now that is really gross!


----------



## Kaily

When the neighbours gardener uses the leaf blower and blows all the leaves into my front garden


----------



## lorilu

Lurcherlad said:


> but the long, straggly sort just make me think … ugh! smelly 🥴


Yes!


----------



## lorilu

Calvine said:


> What I've seen a few times, fortunately not many, is a beard which the owner has _plaited . . . _now that is really gross!


Ugh. I know one of those. But he's worn it like that for years. But yeah, it makes me shudder every time he comes to my window at work.


----------



## lorilu

Kaily said:


> When the neighbours gardener uses the leaf blower and blows all the leaves into my front garden


I'd have something to say about that. Who does that? People who think they can get away with it. I am so careful when I mow, to make sure I don't blow all the leaves over to my neighbor. She gets enough of my leaves as it is.

I hate leaf blowers. I mulch the leaves with the mower this time of year, and use a BROOM to sweep the walk.


----------



## Kaily

lorilu said:


> I'd have something to say about that. Who does that? People who think they can get away with it. I am so careful when I mow, to make sure I don't blow all the leaves over to my neighbor. She gets enough of my leaves as it is.
> 
> I hate leaf blowers. I mulch the leaves with the mower this time of year, and use a BROOM to sweep the walk.


When I have been home I had a word with the gardeners but when they know I'm out they still do it! So annoying.

Yes I always sweep my neighbours path after cutting the grass. Things are a little delicate between us so I don't want to complain to them about their gardener. Anything for a peaceful life albeit full of leaves


----------



## Kaily

Neighbours party last night. It wasn't terribly loud or fractious but they put up a small gazebo in the garden. They were still out there at 3 o'clock this morning. Our gardens are very small, I live on an estate. They kept me awake nearly all night


----------



## Cully

I have the same problem with my neighbour who lives above me. She invites family over and they take over the block of flats, drinking in the corridors, slamming doors and treating it like a park. Then in nice weather they swarm over the garden, strip off so it's almost obscene. Then completely ignoring their brats who try and climb in our flats. And booze and smoke so much I have to close my window.
I'm so tense all the time just wondering when the next episode will start.


----------



## Kaily

Cully said:


> I have the same problem with my neighbour who lives above me. She invites family over and they take over the block of flats, drinking in the corridors, slamming doors and treating it like a park. Then in nice weather they swarm over the garden, strip off so it's almost obscene. Then completely ignoring their brats who try and climb in our flats. And booze and smoke so much I have to close my window.
> I'm so tense all the time just wondering when the next episode will start.


That sounds a lot worse than mine. I wouldn't be able to cope.


----------



## tristy

Kaily said:


> When the neighbours gardener uses the leaf blower and blows all the leaves into my front garden


we have our driveway adjacent to next doors, but ours is a couple of inches lower and all her dirt / rubbish / leaves / cigarette ends etc. end up on my driveway being blown over by the wind I suppose. She must think that we are OCD as we are always brushing up the mess on the drive. Our last neighbour used to brush our drive when we went out.


----------



## Deguslave

I have the same with the inconsiderate youths living above me.

It's a small two bedroom flat with 3 living there, two girls in their 20s and a boyfriend to one of them. They invite their mates around to get ready to go out and there's usually about 12-15 of them all drinking, shouting, playing loud music etc. Then they all bugger off out to a club, coming back in the early hours falling up the stairs drunk, shouting again!

It's gotten worse since the boyfriend moved in and I swear he's either deaf or daft. He puts the music (usually techno, dance) on in the bedroom so he can hear it in the kitchen and doesn't even start any DIY until after 7pm despite being at home all day.

I've reported them several times, but because they're renting from a relative there's nothing I can do.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Environmental Health should deal with noisy neighbours.


----------



## Happy Paws2

The lack of choice of colours when you posting something,


----------



## picaresque

Just found out my Instagram account has been suspended, can’t think why, it’s pictures of my dog! Have had to appeal with a selfie and a piece of paper like a kidnap victim holding the day’s newspaper.


----------



## Kaily

Oh dear I hope it gets sorted out. Mine was hacked and stolen once, never got it back.


----------



## lullabydream

picaresque said:


> Just found out my Instagram account has been suspended, can’t think why, it’s pictures of my dog! Have had to appeal with a selfie and a piece of paper like a kidnap victim holding the day’s newspaper.


When my friends was hacked, everyone on her friends list got weird messages about investing in some bit coin! 
I stupidly didn't block her old account and last month some stupid stories appeared and messages saying Instagram says my account has been hacked can you vouch for me! Wtf! I guess people must fall for it but usually if account has been hacked as in my friends case, she didn't have access to it at all.


----------



## picaresque

Apparently it’s a glitch or something that’s affected loads of people today. Hopefully it’ll be rectified soon. Definitely a petty annoyance but it’s my Gelly’s photos and all his doggo/PF friends lol so I don’t want to lose it


----------



## lullabydream

picaresque said:


> Apparently it’s a glitch or something that’s affected loads of people today. Hopefully it’ll be rectified soon. Definitely a petty annoyance but it’s my Gelly’s photos and all his doggo/PF friends lol so I don’t want to lose it


I don't post enough on Instagram I should post more, but love seeing all the dogs and cats.


----------



## Deguslave

When you're watching a box set and find that in season 2, they've changed the cast.


----------



## Beth78

When me and my sisters were together we used to watch films and talk. but since they've been obsessed (and I mean obsessed, it's all they talk about) with Korean pop all they want to watch is soppy Korean dramas (I find subtitles dificult) or videos on their favourite Korean boy band. 
I've tried to get into it but it just doesn't do anything for me so I go and do something else.
It's left me feeling very left out and alienated from them and we used to have such a strong relationship. They are my only friends and I'm feeling quite sad.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Beth78 said:


> When me and my sisters were together we used to watch films and talk. but since they've been obsessed (and I mean obsessed, it's all they talk about) with Korean pop all they want to watch is soppy Korean dramas (I find subtitles dificult) or videos on their favourite Korean boy band.
> I've tried to get into it but it just doesn't do anything for me so I go and do something else.
> It's left me feeling very left out and alienated from them and we used to have such a strong relationship. They are my only friends and I'm feeling quite sad.


Have you mentioned to both of them that you don't enjoy the dramas? Maybe gently suggest that they can watch whatever they want in their spare time but when you're together could we watch something else? Its not like you'd be saying they can't watch the at all , but a fair compromise instead. I don't get the whole kpop/drama thing either , on paper you'd think i would like it as I like asian dramas/films/anime but I find it all far too annoying and fake for my liking


----------



## Beth78

Boxerluver30 said:


> Have you mentioned to both of them that you don't enjoy the dramas? Maybe gently suggest that they can watch whatever they want in their spare time but when you're together could we watch something else? Its not like you'd be saying they can't watch the at all , but a fair compromise instead. I don't get the whole kpop/drama thing either , on paper you'd think i would like it as I like asian dramas/films/anime but I find it all far too annoying and fake for my liking


I've mentioned quite afew times that I don't enjoy it at all and every time they've got annoyed, so I just leave them to it now.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> I've mentioned quite afew times that I don't enjoy it at all and every time they've got annoyed, so I just leave them to it now.


Could your parents help them see how sad and left out you feel, and hopefully spark some empathy in them?


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Could your parents help them see how sad and left out you feel, and hopefully spark some empathy in them?


I don't know, I've talked to my parents about how I feel, but to be honest I think they would get the same annoyed reaction as I do.
I'm sitting on a dining room chair watching midsummer murders with my parents instead of trying to understand whatever my sisters are watching. I feel like I'm gatecrashing their evening.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> I don't know, I've talked to my parents about how I feel, but to be honest I think they would get the same annoyed reaction as I do.
> I'm sitting on a dining room chair watching midsummer murders with my parents instead of trying to understand whatever my sisters are watching. I feel like I'm gatecrashing their evening.


I’m sure you’re not … but a shame you can’t be more comfy 🙂


----------



## Boxer123

That’s a bit rubbish @Beth78. Do they ever do anything social at your wk you can join in ?


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> That’s a bit rubbish @Beth78. Do they ever do anything social at your wk you can join in ?


Not that I've heard about. People might have their little groups they socialise in.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Hopefully it's a phase they'll grow out of and you'll find more in common.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just come back from town and have seen a lady doing her shopping in her PJ's!
I mean full on pajamas and fluffy slippers (not even 'outdoors' slippers either)....😲
I mean in the car dropping the kids at school...sure
walking the dog at stupid o'clock in the morning?....ok
popping to the corner shop?....if you must

But going into town??...just no!
(nobody go round and ask this lady if you can borrow any f***s as she clearly has zero left to give!!LOL)


----------



## Cully

catz4m8z said:


> Just come back from town and have seen a lady doing her shopping in her PJ's!
> I mean full on pajamas and fluffy slippers (not even 'outdoors' slippers either)....😲
> I mean in the car dropping the kids at school...sure
> walking the dog at stupid o'clock in the morning?....ok
> popping to the corner shop?....if you must
> 
> But going into town??...just no!
> (nobody go round and ask this lady if you can borrow any f***s as she clearly has zero left to give!!LOL)


I saw a lady in a bright pink onsie shopping in Tesco. She was pregnant too and it didn't make a pretty sight  .


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Just come back from town and have seen a lady doing her shopping in her PJ's!
> I mean full on pajamas and fluffy slippers (not even 'outdoors' slippers either)....😲
> I mean in the car dropping the kids at school...sure
> walking the dog at stupid o'clock in the morning?....ok
> popping to the corner shop?....if you must
> 
> But going into town??...just no!
> (nobody go round and ask this lady if you can borrow any f***s as she clearly has zero left to give!!LOL)


I wouldn't go anywhere in mine! Maybe to put the bin out if I had to, but no!



Cully said:


> I saw a lady in a bright pink onsie shopping in Tesco. She was pregnant too and it didn't make a pretty sight  .


Jesus wept.


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> Just come back from town and have seen a lady doing her shopping in her PJ's!
> I mean full on pajamas and fluffy slippers (not even 'outdoors' slippers either)....😲
> I mean in the car dropping the kids at school...sure
> walking the dog at stupid o'clock in the morning?....ok
> popping to the corner shop?....if you must
> 
> But going into town??...just no!
> (nobody go round and ask this lady if you can borrow any f***s as she clearly has zero left to give!!LOL)



How old was she, could be she has a mental problem of some kind.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Things that used to take minutes now takes ages.

This morning I hand washed just a few tops then decided to changed the sheets on the bed which took forever, now that's me finished for the rest of the morning.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cully said:


> I saw a lady in a bright pink onsie shopping in Tesco. She was pregnant too and it didn't make a pretty sight  .


yup, I recently saw a very large lady out and about in a onesie.....a cow print onesie!! I just cant imagine the thought process of how that seemed like a good idea!!LOL





Happy Paws2 said:


> How old was she, could be she has a mental problem of some kind.


This was a youngish lady who just looked like she was doing her regular shop.I feel like some people maybe start wearing their PJs out and nobody says anything so they figure they can wear them more places...
before you know it they are at Tescos or at work in their slippers!  
(I admit I have popped round a friends house in PJs before. Friend lives 2min walk away and I had a coat on over the top!).


----------



## mrs phas

The fact that I have had to ask my friend to come 15 miles to pick me up (unable to drive at moment due to wearing a walking boot and the side effects of new medication) to drive back past her house, plus another 10 mile's, just so I can get a blood test to see how new medication is affecting my kidneys (only 39% efficient at moment, dialysis hovering on horizon)
So a total of 65 miles for her to drive, for a 5 min blood test (I love and appreciate her muchly, she's been a rock and a treasure since I was taken into hospital and before tbh)
Yet
I have a health centre, not even a mile up the road, even with a walking boot, I could manage to walk there
However the earliest they can do a blood test is 29th nov
Even the main hospital, that has asked for the blood test, to be done asap, preferably before they ring me Tuesday, can't fit me in til then
Ergo
I'm having to travel from Suffolk to Essex to get a blood test today
Oh and where's the MP who covers the local health service?
Eating witchetty grubs and ostrich anus to try and boost his income🤬


----------



## Cully

mrs phas said:


> The fact that I have had to ask my friend to come 15 miles to pick me up (unable to drive at moment due to wearing a walking boot and the side effects of new medication) to drive back past her house, plus another 10 mile's, just so I can get a blood test to see how new medication is affecting my kidneys (only 39% efficient at moment, dialysis hovering on horizon)
> So a total of 65 miles for her to drive, for a 5 min blood test (I love and appreciate her muchly, she's been a rock and a treasure since I was taken into hospital and before tbh)
> Yet
> I have a health centre, not even a mile up the road, even with a walking boot, I could manage to walk there
> However the earliest they can do a blood test is 29th nov
> Even the main hospital, that has asked for the blood test, to be done asap, preferably before they ring me Tuesday, can't fit me in til then
> Ergo
> I'm having to travel from Suffolk to Essex to get a blood test today
> Oh and where's the MP who covers the local health service?
> Eating witchetty grubs and ostrich anus to try and boost his income🤬


Shocking, and it's no consolation, but you're not alone. 😞


----------



## Lurcherlad

Very frustrating @mrs phas 😠

Bless good friends! 👍🏻

I know the problems in the NHS are many, but I was sat in Orsett Hospital the other day freezing to death as all the windows were open and it was blowing a gale outside. The staff were even wearing Gilets and cardigans

Yet…. THE 4 RADIATORS IN THE WAITING ROOM WERE ALL ON!!!!! 🤬

Surely, closing the windows was an easy (and economical) fix?


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Surely, closing the windows was an easy (and economical) fix?


You'd think! Maybe the windows or radiators were broken?
(not as unlikely as you might think TBH) I worked in the old Victorian part of my hospital and it was massively inefficient. The radiators couldnt be turned off or on and the old sash windows had gaps that you had to try and block with towels and sheets!

Annoyed with Royal Mail today. They gave me a 3hr window for a delivery...with a disclaimer that they might not deliver then. Obviously I have had no delivery but why even give a time slot if you know you arent going to keep to it!?


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> You'd think! Maybe the windows or radiators were broken?
> (not as unlikely as you might think TBH) I worked in the old Victorian part of my hospital and it was massively inefficient. The radiators couldnt be turned off or on and the old sash windows had gaps that you had to try and block with towels and sheets!
> 
> Annoyed with Royal Mail today. They gave me a 3hr window for a delivery...with a disclaimer that they might not deliver then. Obviously I have had no delivery but why even give a time slot if you know you arent going to keep to it!?


Pretty sure the windows were shut last time so it just needed someone to shut them. They were high up so probably needs 3 emails to Maintenance who have the correct pole with a hook on the end before it can happen 🙄


----------



## Emlar

When chicken, etc comes with a sauce for cooking, but the sauce packet is just thrown in with the raw meat and you have to fish it out 🤢


----------



## mrs phas

Cully said:


> Shocking, and it's no consolation, but you're not alone. 😞


I realise that, but when the nurse that requests the blood test, whilst your in the hospital at yet another appointment, can't even get you seen, it's the thin end of the wedge .
I wholeheartedly and utterly appreciate that we have a free at point of need NHS, and wholly accept that it's understaffed, underfunded and going down for, possibly, the last time 
And that is what makes me seethe 
The Tory's (sorry all Tory voters, but they can't keep blaming the previous government 12 years down the road) are all for not upsetting the bankers, MPs, councillors and all the rest of the fat cats and hoi polloi, with their tax relief and self voted pay rises
But 
Are happy to let a flagship service, recognised and copied world wide, (but vastly better funded) go under


----------



## Happy Paws2

Walking frames...
We have one each, mine with 4 wheel and a basket and tray on so I can carry anything need, OH has one with just 2 wheels at the front. it's a nightmare sometime trying to get round the house trying to miss each other and as we live in a very small bungalow just walking across the room can be a problem.


----------



## ForestWomble

My annoyance is my airer, it's about 15 years old admittedly, but it broke today, I just had two items to hang on it, and that was too much for it apparently.


----------



## Beth78

ForestWomble said:


> My annoyance is my airer, it's about 15 years old admittedly, but it broke today, I just had two items to hang on it, and that was too much for it apparently.


Oh dear, maybe santa will give you a nice new one for Christmas.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> Walking frames...
> We have one each, mine with 4 wheel and a basket and tray on so I can carry anything need, OH has one with just 2 wheels at the front. it's a nightmare sometime trying to get round the house trying to miss each other and as we live in a very small bungalow just walking across the room can be a problem.


They can be cumbersome in a small space.
When working in a sheltered housing unit many years ago I witnessed a walking frame duel between 2 ladies who wanted to sit in the same chair, it took the warden to step in and diffuse the situation.


----------



## Deguslave

My upstairs neighbours. Yesterday I had a letter from environmental health telling me that they had written to them about the noise from their flat. Today they were playing a video game at full blast all afternoon. I could hear every single explosion and gun shot, and at one point I started singing along with the music!

Just what part of keep the noise down don't they understand?


----------



## Jackie C

Deguslave said:


> My upstairs neighbours. Yesterday I had a letter from environmental health telling me that they had written to them about the noise from their flat. Today they were playing a video game at full blast all afternoon. I could hear every single explosion and gun shot, and at one point I started singing along with the music!
> 
> Just what part of keep the noise down don't they understand?


It's shocking how much inconsideration people have for others when it comes to noise. Especially some parents and their children.


----------



## Jackie C

This is completely minor in the grand scheme, but we're on holiday in Lanzarote. The woman at the bar/reception announces it's happy hour in the bar. She virtually screams, "Happy Hour!" several times and rings a bell. I don't need that shit on holiday.


----------



## Jackie C

Smoking.
Sat on the balcony early morning, relaxing. Hear the familiar "click" of someone lighting up on their balcony next door or underneath and suddenly there is a massive stink. It's so powerful, it drifts into the apartment.
I'd completely ban smoking outside restaurants/balconies/areas just outside buildings etc. Yes, have a designated area, but it has to be away from other people. I hate it. It's worse when you're eating. I think it's disgusting. 
Yes, I will die on this hill!


----------



## Happy Paws2

I agree, I hate smoking and as you I'd ban it, but as it's not banned I don't it's fair to stop someone from smoking on their balcony.


----------



## lorilu

Deguslave said:


> When you're watching a box set and find that in season 2, they've changed the cast.


Like when Carol Drinkwater left All Creatures Great and Small. I could never watch it after that. I've tried, but I just can't like the new Helen. The original pair had such chemistry, but the new Helen and James Herriot (Christopher Timothy) acted like they couldn't stand each other and it soured the series for me. Thankfully, books remain the same forever.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jackie C said:


> Smoking.
> Sat on the balcony early morning, relaxing. Hear the familiar "click" of someone lighting up on their balcony next door or underneath and suddenly there is a massive stink. It's so powerful, it drifts into the apartment.
> I'd completely ban smoking outside restaurants/balconies/areas just outside buildings etc. Yes, have a designated area, but it has to be away from other people. I hate it. It's worse when you're eating. I think it's disgusting.
> Yes, I will die on this hill!


I’ve just come home and saw a neighbour a few doors down perched outside their closed front door having a ***. Honestly, how much fun is that in the dark and in wind and rain?

As for out the front …looking like a vagrant … surely better out the back?


----------



## Kaily

Lurcherlad said:


> I’ve just come home and saw a neighbour a few doors down perched outside their closed front door having a ***. Honestly, how much fun is that in the dark and in wind and rain?
> 
> As for out the front …looking like a vagrant … surely better out the back?


I read this three times trying to work out why your neighbour was having a 💩 outside and why it would be fun 

And why it would be better out the back. Still giggling.


----------



## Arny

Kaily said:


> I read this three times trying to work out why your neighbour was having a 💩 outside and why it would be fun
> 
> And why it would be better out the back. Still giggling.


That’s how I read it too 😂


----------



## Kaily

So funny. I was wondering what sort of place @Lurcherlad lived and why it was so matter of fact. Like it was normal behaviour.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> So funny. I was wondering what sort of place @Lurcherlad lived and why it was so matter of fact. Like it was normal behaviour.





Kaily said:


> I read this three times trying to work out why your neighbour was having a 💩 outside and why it would be fun
> 
> And why it would be better out the back. Still giggling.





Arny said:


> That’s how I read it too 😂


Oops! 🤭

I typed a slang word for cigarette which the forum must have asterisked out automatically when posted as it could also be used as an offensive word for something else.

Thankfully, it’s not normal for people to 💩 on their doorstep round here! 😁


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> I agree, I hate smoking and as you I'd ban it, but as it's not banned I don't it's fair to stop someone from smoking on their balcony.


I understand it's part of the enjoyment, if you're a smoker, to sit on your balcony and smoke. I'd ban it on my hotel complex, but then there are loads of things I'd ban, and it would get silly.


----------



## Jaf

When they brought in the the no-smoking inside restaurants I thought that was a good idea, for the worker's health and the general stink. But what happens now is the smokers go and sit in sort of tented areas, so either I must join them so as to not be "antisocial", and eat in the stink. Or, they disappear every 5mins. Really? Can't be without a cigarette for a couple of hours? It's so rude. Then of course they're not at the table when the drinks and food need to be ordered or when they arrive, so I must get them. Grrrrr.

I keep thinking that I'll take a book, and go read a chapter. See how rude that makes me?!?


----------



## tristy

my gripe is when you try to be of some help on a forum and because the OP's don't like your answer, not because it is right or wrong , when it's because you disagree with them , they can be so rude.


----------



## tristy

Jaf said:


> When they brought in the the no-smoking inside restaurants I thought that was a good idea, for the worker's health and the general stink. But what happens now is the smokers go and sit in sort of tented areas, so either I must join them so as to not be "antisocial", and eat in the stink. Or, they disappear every 5mins. Really? Can't be without a cigarette for a couple of hours? It's so rude. *Then of course they're not at the table when the drinks and food need to be ordered or when they arrive, so I must get them. Grrrrr.*
> 
> I keep thinking that I'll take a book, and go read a chapter. See how rude that makes me?!?


just order you own and send the waitress / waiter outside to get the other orders. It's when the bill arrives and they have all gone out side is the problem.


----------



## Deguslave

Why can't my landlords just get themselves sorted. My front door isn't weatherproof, so they send a carpenter. The carpenter arrives, reseals the door as best he can and says he needs to arrange for a glazier because its a plastic door and a panel needs to be removed and I need a new letterbox.

After a wait of over 6 weeks, the glazier arrives, takes one look and says its a job for the carpenter as he doesn't carry the necessary parts but the carpenter does! So now I have to wait again for a carpenter and my door still isn't fixed.

Just how difficult is it to send the right person for the job?


----------



## Jackie C

Jaf said:


> When they brought in the the no-smoking inside restaurants I thought that was a good idea, for the worker's health and the general stink. But what happens now is the smokers go and sit in sort of tented areas, so either I must join them so as to not be "antisocial", and eat in the stink. Or, they disappear every 5mins. Really? Can't be without a cigarette for a couple of hours? It's so rude. Then of course they're not at the table when the drinks and food need to be ordered or when they arrive, so I must get them. Grrrrr.
> 
> I keep thinking that I'll take a book, and go read a chapter. See how rude that makes me?!?


That's one of the reasons I'd ban it outside in eating areas. Other people light up on the next table, or even worse, light up at the same table when it's a large group. Feel like saying, "Do you mind if I eat whilst you smoke?"



tristy said:


> my gripe is when you try to be of some help on a forum and because the OP's don't like your answer, not because it is right or wrong , when it's because you disagree with them , they can be so rude.


I often wonder why they come and ask for advice or questions when they're going to argue if someone gives them an answer they don't like?


----------



## Jackie C

Deguslave said:


> Why can't my landlords just get themselves sorted. My front door isn't weatherproof, so they send a carpenter. The carpenter arrives, reseals the door as best he can and says he needs to arrange for a glazier because its a plastic door and a panel needs to be removed and I need a new letterbox.
> 
> After a wait of over 6 weeks, the glazier arrives, takes one look and says its a job for the carpenter as he doesn't carry the necessary parts but the carpenter does! So now I have to wait again for a carpenter and my door still isn't fixed.
> 
> Just how difficult is it to send the right person for the job?


Great time of year to have this issue!! Hope it's not too cold. x


----------



## Deguslave

I actually need a new front door, but they won't fit one. I won't fit one as I have to move soon anyway so they can refurbish the place to try and get rid of the damp and I won't be moving back for several reasons so I don't see why I should go to the expense of fitting a new door which will either be thrown on a skip in a few months or only benefit the next lot of tenants they dupe into moving in here.


----------



## margy

Zak was sick on my carpet the other day, all bile which stains. I know as have a patch upstairs where Suzie 🤮. I decided to buy a Vax spotwash. It arrived the next day, we unpacked it, fixed on nozzle etc as leaflet said, went to look for instructions on how to use it and couldn't find any! We had to look on utube. I can't fault the machine though, stains are gone


----------



## Arny

margy said:


> Zak was sick on my carpet the other day, all bile which stains. I know as have a patch upstairs where Suzie 🤮. I decided to buy a Vax spotwash. It arrived the next day, we unpacked it, fixed on nozzle etc as leaflet said, went to look for instructions on how to use it and couldn't find any! We had to look on utube. I can't fault the machine though, stains are gone


After recommendations in catchat for a good stain remover I bought dr beckmann, works really well. Even on old stains.


----------



## huckybuck

It really annoys me when I see younger people smoking (anyone under 30). I want to scream at them so they not realise they are literally killings themselves and potentially going to cost the NHS thousands in the future. 

My Aunty (in her 70s now) smoked from a young age and developed terminal bladder cancer 15 years ago. This cancer is wholly attributed to toxins from either asbestos or smoking. Given she was never exposed to asbestos it is purely as a result of her smoking.

She has since given up and is doing well thanks to a brilliant oncologist and bladder consultant.

However aside from her illness hanging over her the cost of treating her over the last 15 years is well into hundreds of thousands of pounds. 

People are well aware of the heath risks attributed to smoking yet they STILL take it up. Madness.


----------



## Jaf

I reckon to stop kids smoking it would be best to appeal to their vanity rather than their health. Smokers look older even by 40.

I vaguely know a 15 year old girl who smokes. She can't even imagine being 40. I just hope she doesn't start on hard drugs.

My aunt's in her 70s too, she's developing emphysema so stopped smoking 2 months ago. Let's hope your aunty continues to do well @huckybuck Besides the health cost I dread to think of the financial cost. Is it about 8 pounds a pack? Every day for 50 years! Actually I remember when the corner shop sold singles!!


----------



## Jackie C

Luckily, smoking is on the decrease, but vaping is on the increase, with young people starting to vape without ever starting to smoke in the first place.
One of my ideas is to increase the age at which you can buy cigarettes, smoke or vape or buy cigarettes by a year for every year. It's 18 now, but in 2023, it goes up to 19. In 2024, it goes to 20, 2025 would be 21 and so on. Effectively, in 12 years, you'd have to be 30 to buy vape or smoke. This pattern would continue, and people would get used to it, as it would happen slowly. Eventually, turning into an outright ban in maybe the mid to late-2030s? Smoking is seen more and more as being anti-social, which it is. 
Yes, banning things can make them more attractive, but if it's done slowly, people will be more accepting. I'd also start by banning it where other people are, ie: outside offices, outside pubs or restaurants, etc.


----------



## margy

I detest smoking and when I met my husband he smoked, as most people did in the 70s. I used to try to get him to stop and he'd try but it was by going cold turkey in those days. He just didn't have the will power. Then in his 40s he had a medical at work and he had high blood pressure the nurse must have frightened him whatever she told him as with help from the nurse at our GP he quit. Now he complains of the smell if anyone is smoking around him 😆


----------



## catz4m8z

Smoking was one of those things I never understood. I mean its not a pleasant thing to do at first so you really have to work at it to become addicted! I suppose I just cant imagine peer pressure being worse then coughing your guts up!

Annoyed today at how many plus size catalogues continue to use regular models to show their clothes. I dont want to know what somebody who is 6ft tall and weighs 7stone looks like in a top, I want to know what Id look like in it!!


----------



## Magyarmum

I really don't understand some people's rationale 👽

A friend mentioned on a forum that he left his two dogs outside in the garden whenever he and his wife went out. As there have been several incidents just recently in the area of dogs being stolen from their owner's gardens, I replied that maybe it wasn't a good idea to leave the dogs alone in the garden.

He replied saying that if anyone came into their garden the two dogs would tear them limb from limb! I reply saying that's an even better reason for not leaving the dogs outside. Suppose for example, a child entered their garden looking for a lost ball and was set upon by his dogs. How would he feel?

The reply comes back that he's not worried because there are plenty of other people on his road who own pitbulls or other aggressive breeds.

I give up! Now going to bang my head against a wall.


----------



## TonyG

catz4m8z said:


> Smoking was one of those things I never understood. I mean its not a pleasant thing to do at first so you really have to work at it to become addicted! I suppose I just cant imagine peer pressure being worse then coughing your guts up!
> 
> Annoyed today at how many plus size catalogues continue to use regular models to show their clothes. I dont want to know what somebody who is 6ft tall and weighs 7stone looks like in a top, I want to know what Id look like in it!!


I never understood it either and absolutely no one pressured me into starting, but I guess I thought it was cool. Dumb things kids do 🙄
I don’t smoke now but must admit as a teenager I just sort of fell into it.


----------



## Beth78

Me and my sister went into town yesterday, to get there you walk through an underpass which is only afew years old.
It's ceiling is falling down, it looks so terrible and is abit scary to walk under.
My sister just WhatsApped me saying a tile nearly fell on her on her way to work  and sent me these pictures.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m surprised it’s allowed to be used in that state @Beth78.

I’d be sending a strong complaint to the Council (or whoever is responsible for maintenance) about it.


----------



## tristy

forward the pictures to the council, your MP and the local paper and whoever else you can think of.


----------



## Happy Paws2

They can't do anything unless someone tells them the sooner the better, send them a photo.

Also get in touch with health and safety department at the council.


----------



## Beth78

I've sent the council the photos via Facebook, I couldn't find an email address for them.


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Smoking was one of those things I never understood. I mean its not a pleasant thing to do at first so you really have to work at it to become addicted! I suppose I just cant imagine peer pressure being worse then coughing your guts up!
> 
> Annoyed today at how many plus size catalogues continue to use regular models to show their clothes. I dont want to know what somebody who is 6ft tall and weighs 7stone looks like in a top, I want to know what Id look like in it!!


Or those "plus-sized" models who are a size 16, but because they're 6ft, it's actually the "right" size/weight for their height, so they're not actually plus-sized. 

Those long dresses that they have to hang very high in shops as they are ridiculously long, otherwise the bottom would get dirty on the floor, and your average person - ie, me, 5ft 5, they have 6ft of fabric following them. They are basically forcing women into wearing wedges. 
Same with trousers. How hard is it to have different leg lengths like they always do in men's?


----------



## Deguslave

They do the same with bras too, I'm forever seeing larger sized bras advertised (D+) but the model is almost flat chested.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> Or those "plus-sized" models who are a size 16, but because they're 6ft, it's actually the "right" size/weight for their height, so they're not actually plus-sized.
> 
> Those long dresses that they have to hang very high in shops as they are ridiculously long, otherwise the bottom would get dirty on the floor, and your average person - ie, me, 5ft 5, they have 6ft of fabric following them. They are basically forcing women into wearing wedges.
> Same with trousers. How hard is it to have different leg lengths like they always do in men's?



I'm 6ft. and where ever I go, I find it hard to get anything long enough and as for sleeves, forget it they are a nightmare.

I used to get skirts from M&S but their clothes are rubbish lately.


----------



## ForestWomble

Deguslave said:


> Why can't my landlords just get themselves sorted. My front door isn't weatherproof, so they send a carpenter. The carpenter arrives, reseals the door as best he can and says he needs to arrange for a glazier because its a plastic door and a panel needs to be removed and I need a new letterbox.
> 
> After a wait of over 6 weeks, the glazier arrives, takes one look and says its a job for the carpenter as he doesn't carry the necessary parts but the carpenter does! So now I have to wait again for a carpenter and my door still isn't fixed.
> 
> Just how difficult is it to send the right person for the job?


I feel your pain. I have the same issues with the wrong workmen being sent out for the job, or, even though they know what the problem is, turning up without the part, so you get told they know what the problem is, but will have to order the part.


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm 6ft. and where ever I go, I find it hard to get anything long enough and as for sleeves, forget it they are a nightmare.
> 
> I used to get skirts from M&S but their clothes are rubbish lately.


I'm 5 foot nothing and always have to cut yards off the bottom of dresses, skirts and pants. Last year I ordered a jacket online which according to the picture was or should have been just long enough to cover my behind! It fits me beautifully but I wear it as a coat because it's knee length!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sorry having a bit of a moan...

Our new neighbours don't like anything green so they have had a fence put up in front of the hedges and had the back lawn take up and having slabs put down.

On Thursday morning a great big lorry with a pile of what looks like some sort of small rocks arrived and dropped two great piles of them on the grass verge almost outside our bungalow no plastic sheeting under it. So our neighbour and a workman with 2 wheel barrows started to move some of it going though our joined entry into their back garden. They worked for a couple of hours and finished for the day, Friday they started moving some of it at 10am for about twenty minutes stopped started again at 12.30 for an hour, and that's been it. So we have stones all over the grass and pavement and my Mobility Scooter which I normally keep in the entry is round at my neighbour the other side of us. Monday is going to be interesting.


----------



## Kaily

My silent movement wall clock that has started ticking


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> My silent movement wall clock that has started ticking


I can’t stand a ticking clock 🙉


----------



## Kaily

Lurcherlad said:


> I can’t stand a ticking clock 🙉


No nor can I


----------



## Siskin

Kaily said:


> My silent movement wall clock that has started ticking


Is it battery operated? If so could be the battery is running down, odd things seem to occur when that’s happening


----------



## Kaily

Siskin said:


> Is it battery operated? If so could be the battery is running down, odd things seem to occur when that’s happening


Thanks. I will try that tomorrow.


----------



## tristy

OMG women's clothes sizes, it drives me up the wall. My OH can walk into a shop and pick up his size , pay for it and know that it will fit. Me, I take 3 different sizes to the changing room and then it may not fit. I used to have to buy a long leg in trousers, I know that I've shrunk a couple of inches but I now buy short or extra short and sometimes they are still too long. Even shoes, I can buy M&S and they fit but if I buy Clarkes I have to buy extra wide ??


----------



## picaresque

I’m average height for a British woman (5’ 3) so don’t really think of myself as particularly short but either I’m built like a corgi or clothing manufacturers think we’re all Dutch models as trousers are almost always too long for me. Finding short length ones in the style and size you want is a gamble. Hate shopping for clothes as it is.


----------



## Deguslave

I'm so with you on that @tristy, I have tops in my wardrobe ranging from size 8 to size 18 and they _all _fit. Nothing is standardised anymore, its pot luck as to what will fit.

Shoes, I just live in Karrimor trainers.


----------



## Deguslave

picaresque said:


> I’m average height for a British woman (5’ 3) so don’t really think of myself as particularly short but either I’m built like a corgi or clothing manufacturers think we’re all Dutch models as trousers are almost always too long for me. Finding short length ones in the style and size you want is a gamble. Hate shopping for clothes as it is.


I love it when peddle pushers or cropped trousers are in style - I don't have to shorten them! In the UK, petite is classed as 5ft 2in or under, but the under only goes to 5ft, I'm 4ft 10in so I have to shorten most things.


----------



## mrs phas

Clothing manufacturers that think that going up a size just means going wider, so that anything over a size 18, ends up looking like a crop top, rather than the knee length, it is, in a size 10


----------



## Kaily

Siskin said:


> Is it battery operated? If so could be the battery is running down, odd things seem to occur when that’s happening


I found a spare battery and success, no more ticking.


----------



## Magyarmum

Kaily said:


> My silent movement wall clock that has started ticking


Oh the wonders of modern technology ..... not! In my relatively new car the Schnauzer boys harnesses and leads are attached to the rear seat belts. If one ofthe dogs moves too much a red flashing light comes on accompanied by an intermittent pinging noise. It always seems to happen when there's nowhere to stop the car and check, Last Wednesday I had to drive for miles before I could pull off the road and when I did found there was nothing wrong. 

I think my car does it just to annoy me!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> Oh the wonders of modern technology ..... not! In my relatively new car the Schnauzer boys harnesses and leads are attached to the rear seat belts. If one ofthe dogs moves too much a red flashing light comes on accompanied by an intermittent pinging noise. It always seems to happen when there's nowhere to stop the car and check, Last Wednesday I had to drive for miles before I could pull off the road and when I did found there was nothing wrong.
> 
> I think my car does it just to annoy me!


Do you have 3 seat belts in the back? It may be a sensor that thinks a third person is unbuckled if the boys move to that area and their weight is detected.

Plugging in the 3rd belt might stop it.

My passenger seat will do the same if I put a heavy bag on it and not plug the belt in.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Do you have 3 seat belts in the back? It may be a sensor that thinks a third person is unbuckled if the boys move to that area and their weight is detected.
> 
> Plugging in the 3rd belt might stop it.
> 
> My passenger seat will do the same if I put a heavy bag on it and not plug the belt in.


Thanks for the tip! Yes I do have 3 seat belts in the back. The boys are plugged in to two of them. The 3rd seat belt has a smaller attachment and is never used. 

It might be the sensor in the passenger seat because Gwylim sleeps there although he's plugged into a seat belt in the back because he sometimes likes to climb in the back with Grisha so his lead is much longer.

I'll investigate 👀


----------



## Lurcherlad

More likely the front seat sensor then @Magyarmum … I’m sure you know the airbag must be deactivated too as it could cause serious injury to a dog if you had a shunt?


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> More likely the front seat sensor then @Magyarmum … I’m sure you know the airbag must be deactivated too as it could cause serious injury to a dog if you had a shunt?


Thanks for reminding me about the airbag. I knew but had forgotten. I'll consult the "tome" that came with the car and get it done! I'll also check the front seat belt.


----------



## Jackie C

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm 6ft. and where ever I go, I find it hard to get anything long enough and as for sleeves, forget it they are a nightmare.
> 
> I used to get skirts from M&S but their clothes are rubbish lately.


Let's face it, clothes are made for one shape, one height, and one length, with a slight variation in sizes. 
Don't get me started on shirts/tops that button up. If I buy the right size, there is no way it'll button up. 


And as for trying on clothes in a small changing room with a frozen shoulder.........all you can hear from my changing room is "ouch, fffzzzz, ow, OUCH! F**K!". Bad enough getting it on, but then getting it off again......


----------



## lorilu

Jackie C said:


> Don't get me started on shirts/tops that button up. If I buy the right size, there is no way it'll button up.


What annoys me about button up tops and blouses is the placement of the buttons. So many tops, you can either bare your cleavage for all the world to see (ick), or choke your throat. There's no happy medium where you can button up to the, say the clavicle, and be decent and comfortable at the same time.

I finally learned the solution is to wear two tops, a cotton shirt (jewel or crew neck) underneath the button up. Short sleeve in summer, long sleeve in winter. Double the laundry.


----------



## Magyarmum

Magyarmum said:


> Thanks for reminding me about the airbag. I knew but had forgotten. I'll consult the "tome" that came with the car and get it done! I'll also check the front seat belt.


Passenger side airbag now deactivated. In the end it was just a matter of opening the passenger side door and inserting and turning the car key into a slot marked on/off airbag 

Easy peasy!


----------



## Lurcherlad

👍🏻


----------



## margy

After the third time of finding a builder to do some rendering he hasn't gotten in touch with when he can come. Rang him and not answering. WHY do they come, give you an estimate which you agree with, then don't get back with a date? I've been trying to get this work done for 2yrs!!


----------



## picaresque

Amazon declaring the 12 kilos of dry food I ordered ‘undeliverable’ at the last minute, leaving me almost out, and I’ll get a refund in five to seven business days apparently so I’m £40 down still and no dry food for my dog with a health condition. Very first world problems, very irritating. I swore at my phone because I’m just not in the mood today.


----------



## Jackie C

picaresque said:


> Amazon declaring the 12 kilos of dry food I ordered ‘undeliverable’ at the last minute, leaving me almost out, and I’ll get a refund in five to seven business days apparently so I’m £40 down still and no dry food for my dog with a health condition. Very first world problems, very irritating. I swore at my phone because I’m just not in the mood today.


Last minute cancellation, but hold onto your money!!


----------



## picaresque

Jackie C said:


> Last minute cancellation, but hold onto your money!!


They have to process the return, which would be fair enough except it wasn’t me who sent it back!


----------



## lullabydream

FFS @picaresque how awful! 

Usually Amazon have been pretty good with our deliveries for dry dog food for Maisie. Although it is just a sticker shoved on the bag, which has at one time be left on my doorstep!


----------



## picaresque

lullabydream said:


> FFS @picaresque how awful!
> 
> Usually Amazon have been pretty good with our deliveries for dry dog food for Maisie. Although it is just a sticker shoved on the bag, which has at one time be left on my doorstep!


It’s rare that I have a problem tbf. I’m just another one of those people who knows they ‘shouldn’t’ use Amazon because they’re so unethical in pretty much every way but they’re cheap and deliver quickly, plus I like that they notify you about every stage and you can track your package so you know pretty much exactly when to expect them because I get really stressed out by people at the door if I’m not expecting it (another first world problem). Except today I was like oh yeah it hasn’t arrived yet, they didn’t even email or text me I had to check my account to find out. Fortunately Gelly won’t starve as he has loads of wet food 🐶


----------



## Deguslave

With Amazon its usually because they either haven't got a driver or the driver has run out of time within the allotted slot. I've had it happen a couple of times here with Amazon, with APC as well.


----------



## picaresque

Deguslave said:


> With Amazon its usually because they either haven't got a driver or the driver has run out of time within the allotted slot. I've had it happen a couple of times here with Amazon, with APC as well.


Fair play to the delivery drivers, it’s a tough job. Wish they could try redelivery the next day though, or failing that refund me sooner.


----------



## Calvine

Stockpiling, panic buying- call it what you will. Some stores are rationing eggs now as a result!


----------



## Emlar

Calvine said:


> Stockpiling, panic buying- call it what you will. Some stores are rationing eggs now as a result!


The things people panic buy always baffle me. Surely you want like...long lasting items?! Not milk, bread and eggs 🤔


----------



## Siskin

Bird flu’s really taking its toll on the poultry industry this year. Must be awful to go and find half your flock has died overnight. This disease seems to kill birds very quickly, we saw the evidence when we were in Suffolk, especially with the sea birds.
Sainsburys have now bought in eggs from Italy to sell! Another issue is that chicken feed prices have gone up a lot, but the price the producers are paid per egg has largely remained static so a number of poultry farmers have given up as they can’t continue to work for nothing


----------



## Calvine

Emlar said:


> Surely you want like . . .


Or anything that might be in short supply! Remember toilet roll syndrome not that long ago? I was feeding a cat for a friend and told that the cat litter was in the cupboard under the stairs - opened the door and an avalanche of God knows how many toilet rolls came cascading down on me and half-filled the hall. It took them a week to find me when they got back!


----------



## Magyarmum

Calvine said:


> Stockpiling, panic buying- call it what you will. Some stores are rationing eggs now as a result!


Impossible to find white sugar over here. The shelves of every supermarket are bare and have been for weeks now. Fortunately I don't use much sugar apart from in my morning cup of instant coffee and I'm happy to use brown sugar instead of which there appears to be no shortage. Of course one of the reasons there's a shortage is that everyone is making chutney and jams.

My pet moan for today is shopping trolleys that refuse to "walk" in a straight line. 

Yesterday the first trolley I used was so difficult to steer after struggling with it I gave up shopping, paid for my goods, unloaded them and got another trolley. Grrh! the second one wasn't much better but I hadn't the energy to go through the exercise for a second time so struggled on.

Makes shopping a chore not a pleasure!


----------



## Deguslave

When you order some picture frames and they send them in a box that will barely fit through your front door. You unpack the box to find about 80% of it is plastic packing, and they STILL manage to smash the glass in the 16 x 12 frame.

You ask for a replacement and when it arrives its a 8 x 6, despite the fact you send them a photograph of the broken frame!


----------



## SbanR

Deguslave said:


> When you order some picture frames and they send them in a box that will barely fit through your front door. You unpack the box to find about 80% of it is plastic packing, and they STILL manage to smash the glass in the 16 x 12 frame.
> 
> You ask for a replacement and when it arrives its a 8 x 6, despite the fact you send them a photograph of the broken frame!
> 
> View attachment 579981
> View attachment 579984


Certainly No Happiness Love and Laughter!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just been looking at Sainsbury's shopping for next week and they are selling Hot Cross Buns


----------



## Kaily

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just been looking at Sainsbury's shopping for next week and they are selling Hot Cross Buns


They sell them all year, all the supermarkets do . I know because I can't stop eating them.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaily said:


> They sell them all year, all the supermarkets do . I know because I can't stop eating them.


I don't going to the shops very often as I have my shopping delivered but I've never noticed them on-line before.


----------



## Beth78

tristy said:


> forward the pictures to the council, your MP and the local paper and whoever else you can think of.


I contacted our local paper and they've written an article on the ramshackle underpass


----------



## Kaily

Happy Paws2 said:


> I don't going to the shops very often as I have my shopping delivered but I've never noticed them on-line before.


I wish I hadn't


----------



## picaresque

Jehovah’s Witnesses… why do I always feel guilty for being blunt with them. They prey on the vulnerable and if you give them an inch they’ll try and have you.


----------



## Happy Paws2

picaresque said:


> Jehovah’s Witnesses… why do I always feel guilty for being blunt with them. They prey on the vulnerable and if you give them an inch they’ll try and have you.



Years ago when one of them called on me, he said who is the most famous people who ever lived, so I said Elvis Presley he just looked at me, I smiled and closed the door.


----------



## Magyarmum

Spending two hours this morning searching for something I know I have and need to use, but for the life of me can't remember where I put it!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> Spending two hours this morning searching for something I know I have and need to use, but for the life of me can't remember where I put it!
> View attachment 580023



It's knows you want it and it's hiding from you


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's knows you want it and it's hiding from you


Almost certainly  And as soon as I've been out and bought another one, I'll find it 😱


----------



## Deguslave

picaresque said:


> Jehovah’s Witnesses… why do I always feel guilty for being blunt with them. They prey on the vulnerable and if you give them an inch they’ll try and have you.


I tell them I used to work for the blood transfusion service and I practice witchcraft for a hobby, that gets them running. Lol.


----------



## SbanR

picaresque said:


> Jehovah’s Witnesses… why do I always feel guilty for being blunt with them. They prey on the vulnerable and if you give them an inch they’ll try and have you.


Are they the ones who try and give you The Tower leaflet. I have those come round but not so often since lockdown.


----------



## mrs phas

picaresque said:


> Jehovah’s Witnesses… why do I always feel guilty for being blunt with them. They prey on the vulnerable and if you give them an inch they’ll try and have you.


My late grandfather was a spiritualist minister 
Newham council moved him (and my nan) to a ground floor flat, in their old age, right next door to a Kingdom hall 
They knocked on him once and only once.
He kept them there for nearly 5 hours, discussing their interpretation of the Bible, with his own interpretation, as a spiritualist minister, especially the holy trinity, and, believe me, when he started, he could totally convince you that black was, indeed, white
He also invited them to a meeting at the spiritualist church, don't think they ever took that up lol


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> Spending two hours this morning searching for something I know I have and need to use, but for the life of me can't remember where I put it!
> View attachment 580023





Magyarmum said:


> Almost certainly  And as soon as I've been out and bought another one, I'll find it 😱


For several days this past week I've been looking for my plunger as my bathroom sink was slowly blocking, despite two lots of sink unblocker. I always kept it in a cardboard box with other miscellaneous stuff but it must have sprouted legs and walked.
Thankfully, the third lot of unblocking granules seems to have shifted the blockage. Phew!


----------



## Jaf

There's an advert for mayonnaise that makes me scream. The jingle is "make something out of nothing" and shows people using eggs, bread, avo and veg...then a dollop of mayo. How is that any sense?!?


----------



## Deguslave

Why is it that when you accidentally drop and break a plate, its always _after_ you've washed it up, not before.


----------



## SbanR

Child screeching intermittently since late morning


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> Almost certainly  And as soon as I've been out and bought another one, I'll find it 😱


Of cause, that's what they call s*d's law


----------



## Happy Paws2

The only soap I watch is Home and Away and it's having it's Christmas break and it's not on again till 2nd of Jan.


----------



## huckybuck

When you are desperate for the loo, then hear a plop! And realise your phone was in your back pocket 😩


----------



## Emlar

huckybuck said:


> When you are desperate for the loo, then hear a plop! And realise your phone was in your back pocket 😩


I thought this was going somewhere else then... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Siskin

Emlar said:


> I thought this was going somewhere else then... 🤣🤣🤣


I did too🤔


----------



## Calvine

picaresque said:


> Jehovah’s Witnesses… why do I always feel guilty for being blunt with them. They prey on the vulnerable and if you give them an inch they’ll try and have you.


They used to turn up on a Sunday when I was a child. They would ask what time there was a bus due and my mother would say, 'If you go now you'll just catch it - there isn't another for two hours''. There was no bus due but it was the best way to get rid of them.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Supermarket car parks!
Although I don't have a disability I struggle if I can't open my car door wide so I try to park further away from the door and in a far corner. This morning there were loads of empty spaces so I parked, as usual at the far end of the car park with spaces all round. Came out and I had a big estate car right up to the line on my drivers side and a huge mpv behind. The car park still had loads of spaces so why choose to almost block my little fiesta in? Maybe they thought she looked lonely? Left me feeling intimidated if I'm honest......🤨


----------



## Deguslave

Probably in the minority here, but I'm so sick of hearing about the bloody world cup!

There's been an earthquake in Indonesia, killing people and injuring hundred, we have people starving, people living in horrible conditions in their own homes, the country keeps threatening or going on strike, yet the lead story on the news is that some overpaid prima donnas from England have managed to boot a bag of wind into a net.

Big bloody deal, I couldn't care less.


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> I did too🤔


me 3 but then I almost blocked my toilet this morning!!  (the flush has been dodgy for a while so I thought Id finally have to get someone out.)



Peeved at my dentist. I go for the first time in nearly 25yrs and she tells me 'you have X problem', see's me again and its 'oh, you also have Y problem'. Sends me for an x-ray and now its 'you have Z problem as well!'.
At least it will encourage me to go see the Dr which Ive been meaning to do for a while but now Im worried what she'll come up with on the next appt. Slightly concerned she'll tell me Ive got buobonic plague or bird flu!


----------



## Siskin

DanWalkersmum said:


> Supermarket car parks!
> Although I don't have a disability I struggle if I can't open my car door wide so I try to park further away from the door and in a far corner. This morning there were loads of empty spaces so I parked, as usual at the far end of the car park with spaces all round. Came out and I had a big estate car right up to the line on my drivers side and a huge mpv behind. The car park still had loads of spaces so why choose to almost block my little fiesta in? Maybe they thought she looked lonely? Left me feeling intimidated if I'm honest......🤨


this is my issue with car spaces, I need to open the car door completely so I can get out because of my left leg not bending much at the knee. I managed to get a disabled badge allocated to me in 2020, it’s up for renewal next year so hopefully there won’t be any issues


Deguslave said:


> Probably in the minority here, but I'm so sick of hearing about the bloody world cup!
> 
> There's been an earthquake in Indonesia, killing people and injuring hundred, we have people starving, people living in horrible conditions in their own homes, the country keeps threatening or going on strike, yet the lead story on the news is that some overpaid prima donnas from England have managed to boot a bag of wind into a net.
> 
> Big bloody deal, I couldn't care less.


Neither can we, find the whole thing incredibly boring. Already the evening tv seems to be full of football matches going on for hours followed by hours of talking about it afterwards. It’s getting difficult to find anything to watch


----------



## Boxerluver30

I'm finding it annoying how hypocritical the england team/southgate are being. We'll make a stand against Qatar against their human rights/gay rights records but we'll still go over and financially support them by playing there . Surely if it bothers you that much you just wouldn't go, refuse to participate? I get the thinking behind protesting there but so long as money is still changing hands then nothing will really be done! FIFA aren't innocent in this either so i'm not just annoyed at them btw, I just think its a bloody farce it was even chosen to be held there in the first place


----------



## Boxer123

Boxerluver30 said:


> I'm finding it annoying how hypocritical the england team/southgate are being. We'll make a stand against Qatar against their human rights/gay rights records but we'll still go over and financially support them by playing there . Surely if it bothers you that much you just wouldn't go, refuse to participate? I get the thinking behind protesting there but so long as money is still changing hands then nothing will really be done! FIFA aren't innocent in this either so i'm not just annoyed at them btw, I just think its a bloody farce it was even chosen to be held there in the first place


Completely agree. They banned Russia which was right but still let Iran play and hold the World Cup in a country with an awful human rights record.


----------



## mrs phas

After teachers and education bigwigs complaining how two years of total/ semi shutdown, has grossly affected children's education and learning, finding out that at least two primarys suspended education and learning to allow the pupils to watch England v Iran
I could understand if it was the final and England was playing
But
A first round game against no hopers,
Sorry
No excuse
Didn't see schools doing this for the lionesses
And
They won the cup!! 

Edit to add - I should have said two local to me schools, just to clarify I didn't mean two schools in the whole country


----------



## margy

Magyarmum said:


> Spending two hours this morning searching for something I know I have and need to use, but for the life of me can't remember where I put it!
> View attachment 580023


I do this all the time! Now I tell OH where I've put it, then he can't remember either 🤣🤣


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I do the same as you @DanWalkersmum - mostly because I was sick of my poor little Fiesta constantly having little chips of paint knocked off where people had opened their doors into mine. I was blocked in so badly recently that I was in a panic that I couldn't get out of the space. I eventually did - but I left notes on the the windscreens of the two enormous cars (one was one of those big Ford Ranger trucks, like they have in the States) that blocked me in asking them to leave me a tin opener to get out next time! 

As for the World Cup, we have decided not to watch it. The England team might not take a stand but I will.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Oh yes parking, you'd think the fact you've purposely parked ages away would be enough of a hint. I think with some people, especially in larger estate/SUVs/people carriers etc they find it easier to park next to someone as otherwise they don't seem capable of properly getting in a space. Been plenty a time when I've been sat in car parks and watched someone trying to park, its sometimes painful to watch! Back and forth, back and forth , back and forth . I want to get out and offer to do it for them lol. Oh and whats even more annoying is 9 times out of 10 its a woman driver, which carries on the stereotypes.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do the same as you @DanWalkersmum - mostly because I was sick of my poor little Fiesta constantly having little chips of paint knocked off where people had opened their doors into mine. I was blocked in so badly recently that I was in a panic that I couldn't get out of the space. I eventually did - but I left notes on the the windscreens of the two enormous cars (one was one of those big Ford Ranger trucks, like they have in the States) that blocked me in asking them to leave me a tin opener to get out next time!
> 
> As for the World Cup, we have decided not to watch it. The England team might not take a stand but I will.


It's bad enough driving a little car and being tailgated by giant vehicles regularly (I don't think they see me!) 
I love my little car and think it deserves respect, they can keep their giant gas guzzlers, I'd still choose my 2006 
fiesta over them any day, it gets me where I need to go, has room for everything I need to carry, it's nippy 1.4 engine, economical to run too. My neighbour has one that's so big he can't get it on the drive!
No choice with the world cup in my house, my OH watches, I can always take the dog out though.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxerluver30 said:


> Oh yes parking, you'd think the fact you've purposely parked ages away would be enough of a hint. I think with some people, especially in larger estate/SUVs/people carriers etc they find it easier to park next to someone as otherwise they don't seem capable of properly getting in a space. Been plenty a time when I've been sat in car parks and watched someone trying to park, its sometimes painful to watch! Back and forth, back and forth , back and forth . I want to get out and offer to do it for them lol. Oh and whats even more annoying is 9 times out of 10 its a woman driver, which carries on the stereotypes.


I hadn't thought of my car as a "guide car" before, that puts a whole new light on it! Surely though they should pick on someone their own size! 😂
Oh and another thing, why do they spend so much time backwards and forwards reversing into a parking space? I find it much easier to drive straight in and reverse out!


----------



## margy

I went to collect grandaughter from nursery school today and picked a spot away from others in my vauxhall mokka. Then others parked either side even though there's spaces away from me. I had problems opening my door enough to get grandaughter in her car seat 😕


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> I went to collect grandaughter from nursery school today and picked a spot away from others in my vauxhall mokka. Then others parked either side even though there's spaces away from me. I had problems opening my door enough to get grandaughter in her car seat 😕


That's the problem - no thought for others.


----------



## Boxerluver30

DanWalkersmum said:


> I hadn't thought of my car as a "guide car" before, that puts a whole new light on it! Surely though they should pick on someone their own size! 😂
> Oh and another thing, why do they spend so much time backwards and forwards reversing into a parking space? I find it much easier to drive straight in and reverse out!


I find it easier to drive straight in too, preferably be able to drive out as well but I don't mind reversing out. I hate reversing into spaces, and anything like parallel parking is a no no for me unless I absolutely have to. I did it on my driving test and that was enough for me .


----------



## Linda Weasel

Ashamed to say that when I visit my daughter I have to get her to park my car; I need at least a space double the length of my car. She’s used to London-style kerbside parallel parking, but I never have to do it normally. I just park on my drive, or at the shops it’s a car park where you just swing into a parking space.

Last time I parked at hers, I reversed into a lamp post (big dent) and was actually really grateful because I thought I’d hit someone’s car.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Re the World Cup, the teams are in an impossible position imo. If they do make a stand they will be penalised.

This may be their one and only chance to play in a WC so I certainly don’t expect them to give that up.

FIFA should never have given the WC to Qatar in the first place.

It’s very easy for an individual to choose not to watch in protest (though nobody will even know or care tbh), but that doesn’t compare to a player giving up their tournament, potentially.


----------



## lorilu

Urrgh. There is this..NOISE when I am in my bed. Every now and then when I move a certain way. Something, a piece of furniture or something on a piece of furniture is making this noise.

I took my bedroom apart today and put it back together and it's still doing it. Not all the time, just when I move a certain way, and it always catches me off guard so I am not sure what I did to make the noise come, and I can't place where it is coming from.. I even tightened all the bolts on the bed platform and head board. Pulled out drawers and put them back in. Tidied the things on the dresser top. Nothing shifting around under the bed.

Driving me crazy lol.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Lurcherlad said:


> Re the World Cup, the teams are in an impossible position imo. If they do make a stand they will be penalised.
> 
> This may be their one and only chance to play in a WC so I certainly don’t expect them to give that up.
> 
> FIFA should never have given the WC to Qatar in the first place.
> 
> It’s very easy for an individual to choose not to watch in protest (though nobody will even know or care tbh), but that doesn’t compare to a player giving up their tournament, potentially.


I think we can all agree Qatar should never have been considered. I can see your point too regarding the players giving up the tournament but I think if they're going to do that then stop moaning about it and just get on with the football. Having your cake and eating it comes to mind, can't have it both ways .


----------



## Deguslave

lorilu said:


> Urrgh. There is this..NOISE when I am in my bed. Every now and then when I move a certain way. Something, a piece of furniture or something on a piece of furniture is making this noise.
> 
> I took my bedroom apart today and put it back together and it's still doing it. Not all the time, just when I move a certain way, and it always catches me off guard so I am not sure what I did to make the noise come, and I can't place where it is coming from.. I even tightened all the bolts on the bed platform and head board. Pulled out drawers and put them back in. Tidied the things on the dresser top. Nothing shifting around under the bed.
> 
> Driving me crazy lol.


Do you have a solid floor, or floorboards? It could be coming from there.


----------



## Kaily

My silent wall clock is ticking again.


----------



## Magyarmum

Kaily said:


> My silent wall clock is ticking again.


----------



## Deguslave

They send your replacement pictures frame, its the correct size, but they've packed it in a bag so it arrives with the glass smashed to pieces - again!


----------



## lorilu

Deguslave said:


> Do you have a solid floor, or floorboards? It could be coming from there.


Hardwood floors. But I found it. I was up all night, trying to reproduce the noise. Good grief, what a way to spend a vacation lol.

On top of my linen chest I built myself is a little wooden bookends of a cat a little girl once made me in her shop class, and two pictures in frames. Last time I dusted, it seems I pushed those two framed pictures over toward the wall behind the little wooden cat shelf and forgot about them. One was leaning against the wall, one was leaning against the other and every time I moved in such a way that the bed frame bumped against the linen cabinet, those frames rattled together!

I kept thinking, as I was trying to make the noise come, that it reminded me of when you have two glasses sitting on the sink, too close together, they chime together when I walk across the kitchen floor. That was the sound, two things kind of rattling together.

Once I figured that out I found the frames.

And now I have a 2 hour drive to meet my friend and climb a mountain having not really slept at all.


----------



## catz4m8z

Deguslave said:


> They send your replacement pictures frame, its the correct size, but they've packed it in a bag so it arrives with the glass smashed to pieces - again!


Its the 'Happiness, Love and Laughter' that is really rubbing your nose in it!  



Annoyed at drivers who dont know how pedestrian crossings work. 
If my foot is on it then you have to slow down and stop....not attempt to speed up and beat me across like some kind of game of chicken.
Also if the green man is flashing then yes, I am allowed to run across the road because the light is still red....meaning you still arent allowed to go. Beeping at me coz you dont know how traffic lights work and assume that a flashing green man/red light means 'drive as fast as possible' just makes you look like a moron.


----------



## Deguslave

I've requested a refund and threatened them with a bad, but honest Google review.

Its the ones who drive across the crossing behind you when you haven't got to the other side who annoy me the most. Can't they wait just a couple more minutes for me to finish crossing the road!


----------



## Jackie C

catz4m8z said:


> Its the 'Happiness, Love and Laughter' that is really rubbing your nose in it!
> 
> 
> 
> Annoyed at drivers who dont know how pedestrian crossings work.
> If my foot is on it then you have to slow down and stop....not attempt to speed up and beat me across like some kind of game of chicken.
> Also if the green man is flashing then yes, I am allowed to run across the road because the light is still red....meaning you still arent allowed to go. Beeping at me coz you dont know how traffic lights work and assume that a flashing green man/red light means 'drive as fast as possible' just makes you look like a moron.


Dom Joly crossing the road
Very funny, you might appreciate it.


----------



## Jackie C

Re: the World Cup

I can't believe (well, yes, I can) the England team. They're all millionaires and were determined to wear those "One Love" armbands, but were threatened with sanctions and yellow cards, so they caved in. Pathetic. There are a few different things they could have done. What's the worst that could happen? Why didn't they ALL wear them, and if someone was given a yellow card or sent off, they could all just stand still and refuse to play? If they ALL wore them, what are the refs gonna do? Send them ALL off? Ban them from playing the rest of the tournament? If England (and other big teams) all united, are they going to ban ALL the teams? Even if it was just England, they are a massive team, and it sends a _massive _message. What are Qatar going to do, detail the entire team?
Spineless and pathetic, the lot of them. 


Qatar aside, I'm not a massive fan of football, but I sometimes watch the England games. People complain about it - it's on once every FOUR years! Whereas the TV is filled with soaps every night, and crap celebrity show, reality shows, etc etc, that I hate. 

For many, football brings people together (the rowdy, annoying football fans aside). Life is pretty crap for so many people right now, people struggle, day after day. People work long hours, have high rent or mortgage and high utility bills, many have very little to eat and are using foodbanks. If football brings people together, and they can forget how life is shit for a couple of hours, we can surely stomach that for a couple of weeks, and we can go back to watching the same old shite on TV.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jackie C said:


> Re: the World Cup
> 
> Qatar aside, I'm not a massive fan of football, but I sometimes watch the England games. People complain about it - it's on once every FOUR years! Whereas the TV is filled with soaps every night, and crap celebrity show, reality shows, etc etc, that I hate.
> 
> For many, football brings people together (the rowdy, annoying football fans aside). Life is pretty crap for so many people right now, people struggle, day after day. People work long hours, have high rent or mortgage and high utility bills, many have very little to eat and are using foodbanks. If football brings people together, and they can forget how life is shit for a couple of hours, we can surely stomach that for a couple of weeks, and we can go back to watching the same old shite on TV.


I agree, it's only for a few weeks and if it bring a little happiness to our miserable lives I won't complain.


----------



## Lurcherlad

From bbc news site …. The German’s came up with a good idea 👍🏻


----------



## Boxer123

The rain is irritating me because it upsets my Loki.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

It's 'orrible isn't it? I took Dan out this morning in the pouring rain (well half dragged him round the block) dodging puddles so he could poo. Came back drenched and half an hour later the sun came out! 😒


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> It's 'orrible isn't it? I took Dan out this morning in the pouring rain (well half dragged him round the block) dodging puddles so he could poo. Came back drenched and half an hour later the sun came out! 😒


It is miserable it seems non stop. I don’t mind it but Loki hates it ! He got out the car peed then got back in the car this morning. He looks so sad ! Currently having snuggles.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Bless him, hopefully it might ease off enough for you to take him out for a short walk soon, you have my sympathy. Yesterday was non-stop and Dan could not be persuaded to go out so in desperation at 7pm I got his coat on, put him in the car and drove the five minutes to the retail park where PAH is. I parked as far away as I could and he managed a peeand poo, on the way to PAH to get food and home again!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Bless him, hopefully it might ease off enough for you to take him out for a short walk soon, you have my sympathy. Yesterday was non-stop and Dan could not be persuaded to go out so in desperation at 7pm I got his coat on, put him in the car and drove the five minutes to the retail park where PAH is. I parked as far away as I could and he managed a peeand poo, on the way to PAH to get food and home again!


Ha ha I got him out at lunch and again at 5 for 15 minutes. He’s not moving again. Sox isn’t keen but puts up with it loki acts like it’s acid coming from the sky.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> It is miserable it seems non stop. I don’t mind it but Loki hates it ! He got out the car peed then got back in the car this morning. He looks so sad ! Currently having snuggles.


At least he peed outside. Zak looked at the rain last week came back in and peed on my carpet 🤣


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> At least he peed outside. Zak looked at the rain last week came back in and peed on my carpet 🤣


Loki has a bladdder of steel and will hold it for hours until i hoof him outsid.


----------



## Calvine

Boxerluver30 said:


> Surely if it bothers you that much you just wouldn't go,


Yes, people like him, the goodly one, Gary Lineker, getting paid handsomely to work in a country whose human rights they (supposedly) disapprove of. Money trumps morals, ethics and integrity every time. The hypocrisy is staggering - I'm just amazed that the Sussexes haven't made one of their cringeworthy statements; or maybe they have and I missed it.


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> Yes, people like him, the goodly one, Gary Lineker, getting paid handsomely to work in a country whose human rights they (supposedly) disapprove of. Money trumps morals, ethics and integrity every time. The hypocrisy is staggering - I'm just amazed that the Sussexes haven't made one of their cringeworthy statements; or maybe they have and I missed it.


I suspect the Sussex’s are still wallowing in this prize they’ve been awarded for discovering racism in the royal family.


----------



## Calvine

Siskin said:


> I suspect the Sussex’s are still wallowing in this prize they’ve been awarded for discovering racism in the royal family.


 . . . and for ''taking a courageous stand'' against it. What a pair of heroes!


----------



## margy

Grey squirrels have taken over our park. Previously there were only red and they were shy, they kept out if the way. Now the greys have moved in they seem to be everywhere. I'm a bit anxious now walking down the bank into town with Zak because if he spots one he might pull me over, especially with the wet leaves.


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> Grey squirrels have taken over our park. Previously there were only red and they were shy, they kept out if the way. Now the greys have moved in they seem to be everywhere. I'm a bit anxious now walking down the bank into town with Zak because if he spots one he might pull me over, especially with the wet leaves.


Oh that’s a shame, once the greys are there the red squirrels won’t last long as they get squirrel pox off the greys.
I know in some parts of the country they are trying to trap greys where they are encroaching on red squirrel territory in order to try and keep them out


----------



## Linda Weasel

I’m surprised that there aren’t any agencies that can sort this out.

Reds have a hard enough time as it is and need to be protected.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's a awful thing to say but I think the greys need to be culled as much as I love to see them if our reds are going to survive.


----------



## Deguslave

In the North East its quite common to see squirrel meat pies, sometimes squabbit (squirrel and rabbit)


----------



## margy

Siskin said:


> Oh that’s a shame, once the greys are there the red squirrels won’t last long as they get squirrel pox off the greys.
> I know in some parts of the country they are trying to trap greys where they are encroaching on red squirrel territory in order to try and keep them out


I haven't seen any reds for a long time.


----------



## SbanR

Switch the telly on for the morning news and getting nothing but football


----------



## huckybuck

When BT cut you off without your knowledge then tell you you can’t be reconnected on the same package 🤬


----------



## Deguslave

Doesn't this just prove everything we've been saying....









Parcel firms still failing to deliver in Citizens Advice's second league table


Citizens Advice has revealed the scale of dodgy deliveries still blighting online shoppers, with its second annual parcel league table.




www.citizensadvice.org.uk


----------



## Emlar

When there's loads of seats/tables available and people choose to sit right by you.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Kennel Club spam!
Since we brought Briea home 3 weeks ago I've had daily texts and emails from the KC urging me to insure her with them without delay, today an actual letter. She's already insured with Petplan.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> Kennel Club spam!
> Since we brought Briea home 3 weeks ago I've had daily texts and emails from the KC urging me to insure her with them without delay, today an actual letter. She's already insured with Petplan.


That's annoying. 

We've had a lot of spam calls on our landline recently, so I've unplugged it.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> That's annoying.
> 
> We've had a lot of spam calls on our landline recently, so I've unplugged it.


We have a call blocker on ours, unknown callers have to identify theselves before they are put through.


----------



## huckybuck

Trying to change my signature and can’t seem to find where to do it. I’ve been in account settings and it’s not there???? Feels wrong to have Halloween cats at Christmas lol!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

huckybuck said:


> Trying to change my signature and can’t seem to find where to do it. I’ve been in account settings and it’s not there???? Feels wrong to have Halloween cats at Christmas lol!


I changed mine recently, just click on your avatar on the top right of the screen and a drop down menu appears, choose profile. Hope this helps.


----------



## huckybuck

DanWalkersmum said:


> I changed mine recently, just click on your avatar on the top right of the screen and a drop down menu appears, choose profile. Hope this helps.


Ok so I click on the avatar then go to profile and I can see my info but the only thing it appears I can do is update my status. Signature has disappeared.


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## DanWalkersmum

Click on the picture and it will let you edit/replace your pic. Sorry I'm not the best to explain! 😕


----------



## DanWalkersmum

your picture on the screen to update your status.


----------



## huckybuck

DanWalkersmum said:


> your picture on the screen to update your status.


That’s to change the avatar I think - which I’ve managed to do. 

The signature bit is my photos at the bottom of a post (Halloween pics).

I swear there used to be a bit that said signature somewhere lol!

Thank you for trying to help me though.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Soz, maybe one of the admin will be along shortly..... good luck


----------



## Siskin

I’ve just had a look at my settings and the signature bit isn’t visible either. I did update it quite a few months ago so it was possible at one point


----------



## huckybuck

Siskin said:


> I’ve just had a look at my settings and the signature bit isn’t visible either. I did update it quite a few months ago so it was possible at one point


I only changed mine in October (obviously lol) and just went to change again but it’s gone. Will post in forum help and see. I don’t really want to be left with Halloween pics all year!!!


----------



## SusieRainbow

huckybuck said:


> I only changed mine in October (obviously lol) and just went to change again but it’s gone. Will post in forum help and see. I don’t really want to be left with Halloween pics all year!!!


I updated mine in August when Reena died so it's obviously fairly recent.


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> We have a call blocker on ours, unknown callers have to identify theselves before they are put through.


Interesting. How do you set that up?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Jackie C said:


> Interesting. How do you set that up?


We have this type of phone




__





Amazon.co.uk : bt call blocker phones with answer machine






www.amazon.co.uk




There's also this gadget




__





call blocker for landline phones - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Jackie C

SusieRainbow said:


> We have this type of phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.co.uk : bt call blocker phones with answer machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also this gadget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call blocker for landline phones - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Thanks, they look useful. The problem is that it comes from a "proper" number, starting in 020, so it's a London number. Every time it goes either silent or starts ringing when I pick it up. I've just unplugged it, no one rings on it, anyway, don't know why I even have it.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Trying to cancel a lost credit card it took me over 20 minutes just to get it cancel and get a replacement.


----------



## Deguslave

Just had a phone call from my landlords. My upstairs neighbours (the noisy ones) have reported ME for banging on a wall at 5pm on a Saturday afternoon after I'D already put up with THEM blasting out none stop Christmas songs for over 5 HOURS!

I'm so ****ing furious!


----------



## Calvine

Deguslave said:


> Doesn't this just prove everything we've been saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parcel firms still failing to deliver in Citizens Advice's second league table
> 
> 
> Citizens Advice has revealed the scale of dodgy deliveries still blighting online shoppers, with its second annual parcel league table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.citizensadvice.org.uk


 Talking of parcels: I have had no post for about ten days (expecting two letters). My neighbour asked her post lady about this and she replied cheerily that they are only delivering letters if there is a parcel accompanying them. Anyone else heard this? We'll all end up posting parcels of crap to ourselves just so we can receive our post! I knew there was some sort of industrial action but this is really bizarre.


----------



## Jaf

huckybuck said:


> I only changed mine in October (obviously lol) and just went to change again but it’s gone. Will post in forum help and see. I don’t really want to be left with Halloween pics all year!!!


If you click on the little pic, then "my profile", then "about". Signature is then there.


----------



## Boxer123

I’m so cross ! Anglian water have pitched up to do some over night work. No warning they are literally drilling outside my front window. Loki is terrified and hid upstairs. I’ve been out and phoned waiting for a call back.


----------



## huckybuck

BT have cut us off accidentally. Aside from the nightmare of getting them to sort it…

Being told by the garage this morning that they left a message yesterday to let me know they couldn’t drop my car back as promised 
….err “what number did you leave that message on” 
“your landline”
hmm I hate to say this but “YOU ARE LYING to me, we were cut off on Friday and the line is dead”


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> Talking of parcels: I have had no post for about ten days (expecting two letters). My neighbour asked her post lady about this and she replied cheerily that they are only delivering letters if there is a parcel accompanying them. Anyone else heard this? We'll all end up posting parcels of crap to ourselves just so we can receive our post! I knew there was some sort of industrial action but this is really bizarre.


An important letter I sent last month never arrived.
I now resort to recorded delivery if I want to increase a letter's chances of arriving safely!


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> An important letter I sent last month never arrived.
> I now resort to recorded delivery if I want to increase a letter's chances of arriving safely!


I want to order meds from VetUk today which is when the script will expire. Doubt they will class the small package as a parcel as it's a padded envelope which they can shove thro' the letter box if they want, bot normally leave on the doorstep.. Buggger.


----------



## Deguslave

If its medical and/or tracked, it should be delivered OK.


----------



## SbanR

Calvine said:


> I want to order meds from VetUk today which is when the script will expire. Doubt they will class the small package as a parcel as it's a padded envelope which they can shove thro' the letter box if they want, bot normally leave on the doorstep.. Buggger.


Can you ask VetUK to make it recorded delivery and you pay the extra needed for RD?


----------



## Calvine

SbanR said:


> Can you ask VetUK to make it recorded delivery and you pay the extra needed for RD?


Well, as soon as you log on, there is a big red notice to say that (in view of Royal Mail strike), if you want to get your stuff reasonably quickly, there is the option to pay a couple of quid more and opt for DPD. Is it worth posting any Christmas cards?


----------



## Arny

Calvine said:


> there is the option to pay a couple of quid more and opt for DPD


Where it gets stuck in the Black Friday back log, there are delays in some areas.


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> Well, as soon as you log on, there is a big red notice to say that (in view of Royal Mail strike), if you want to get your stuff reasonably quickly, there is the option to pay a couple of quid more and opt for DPD. Is it worth posting any Christmas cards?


I posted all my Christmas cards last week in the hope they will get there before the 25th


----------



## Deguslave

My vetuk order has been delayed because DPD are overwhelmed thanks to the RM strike, black Friday and cyber Monday, plus all the usual Christmas stuff.


----------



## Calvine

Deguslave said:


> My vetuk order has been delayed because DPD are overwhelmed thanks to the RM strike


Oh dear, the irony!! Pay extra to (almost) guarantee delivery by DPD and you are almost guaranteed it will be even later or probably not arrive at all. I'm not short of Margaret's meds, just thought I'd be a complete genius and order well before I needed it. The one good thing 'midst all the postal gloom is that is rather lovely not to receive mountains of junk mail daily! Of course, they may deliver the whole lot together.


----------



## Calvine

Arny said:


> Where it gets stuck in the Black Friday back log, there are delays in some areas.


Yep - see Deguslav's post 7304!


----------



## Boxer123

We have had an apology from Anglian Water for upsetting Loki last night.


----------



## SbanR

Boxer123 said:


> We have had an apology from Anglian Water for upsetting Loki last night.


Pfffttt! It's easy enough to churn out a standard apology letter. Did they offer a recompense???


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> Pfffttt! It's easy enough to churn out a standard apology letter. Did they offer a recompense???


Of course not just a phone call. I’m still cross with them. Loki slept Much better last night.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Poor Loki glad he had a better night, hope the have finished now.


----------



## Deguslave

Just had a delivery from the supermarket, paid extra for 'baby' button mushrooms. There's nothing baby about these, I've had smaller mushrooms in the cheaper standard sized ones.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Deguslave said:


> Just had a delivery from the supermarket, paid extra for 'baby'  There's nothing baby about these, I've had smaller mushrooms in the cheaper standard sized ones.
> 
> View attachment 580436


If that's Sainsbury's they have know idea what button mushrooms are, they are hopeless.


----------



## Happy Paws2

How many football pundits have the BBC sent to the World Cup every game there is someone you haven't seen before, TV licence money well spend, I don't think so.


----------



## Deguslave

Happy Paws2 said:


> How many football pundits have the BBC sent to the World Cup every game there is someone you haven't seen before, TV licence money well spend, I don't think so.


That's why I refuse the have a TV.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Deguslave said:


> That's why I refuse the have a TV.


So do you watch in you computer


----------



## Deguslave

Happy Paws2 said:


> So do you watch in you computer


No, I don't watch TV at all. I have a large collection of dvds, and an even larger collection of books. I have no need for TV.


----------



## ForestWomble

Calvine said:


> Talking of parcels: I have had no post for about ten days (expecting two letters). My neighbour asked her post lady about this and she replied cheerily that they are only delivering letters if there is a parcel accompanying them. Anyone else heard this? We'll all end up posting parcels of crap to ourselves just so we can receive our post! I knew there was some sort of industrial action but this is really bizarre.


I haven't heard that, but I have noticed deliveries are fewer.

Annoyed with Evri, I've been told to start Bungo on a special diet ASAP, I ordered a bag from pets at home yesterday, payed extra for delivery today. Checked tracking status at lunchtime, and the parcel isn't with my local delivery person yet, so I contact pets at home and they said the parcel had been dispatched, it was with Evri, but it doesn't look like they will be delivering today. 
The good bit however is, [email protected] said they'll refund the delivery cost, and will send out another bag to arrive tomorrow, it should come with DPD, they said I should receive both parcels and I can keep them both as an apology for the delay. 
I'm just hoping at least one arrives tomorrow! (Why [email protected] are still using Evri is beyond me, this is the second time in a few months I've had issues with my parcel)


----------



## Kaily

Extra loud fireworks going off.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I've got to go down to the doctors tomorrow, I need to book a blood test and I can't get though on the phone plus I had a telephone call from one of the doctor nearly two weeks ago about my blood pressure and gave me a new prescription, no sign of it at Sainsbury's, so I've got to sort that out_._ I really could do with out going out in the cold.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Well I've found out why Sainsbury's hadn't got my prescription the doctor never sent it


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well I've found out why Sainsbury's hadn't got my prescription the doctor never sent it


Drives you nuts, doesn’t it?

I called in as I was passing today at the chemist on the off chance my prescription was ready to collect … despite not receiving a text to say it was.

Lucky for me it was 👍🏻

Often I do receive a text saying it is … make a special journey… then get told it’s not ready 😏

OH saw a GP today who asked why he’d stopped taking Apirin. He said her colleague had told him to stop. She said he shouldn’t have stopped and told him to start again 🙄

One of the blood tests hadn’t been processed … so another trip to the phlebotomist for more blood … 😑

He’s STILL waiting for the GP and specialist to decide which drug he’s safe to be taking for his gout! …. 2 weeks so far (this time round) 🫤


----------



## catz4m8z

Trying to work out AITA today because I never acknowledged somebody moving out the way for me and the dogs.... they let me know by sarcastically shouting 'thank you!' at me. 🙄 
Thing is there was plenty of room for them to walk past us so it didnt occur to me they were moving out the way of us. I always thank people if there isnt enough room and they are nice enough to stand aside but if somebody chooses to move when they dont have to then really its a 'them problem'. 😁
Its like zebra crossings...I will always gesture thanks to somebody who stops when Im not on the crossing, but if Im halfway across and you stop then thats just standard practice!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Flights being delayed, we're waiting for a flight back from Paris currently, was supposed to be at 6:15 but has now been delayed to 6:50. Not a massive delay but still, even more annoying considering we've been waiting since 4:15! It isn't helping my anxiety either, I get nervous flying as is . Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me that nothing else goes wrong!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxerluver30 said:


> Flights being delayed, we're waiting for a flight back from Paris currently, was supposed to be at 6:15 but has now been delayed to 6:50. Not a massive delay but still, even more annoying considering we've been waiting since 4:15! It isn't helping my anxiety either, I get nervous flying as is . Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me that nothing else goes wrong!



Should have gone Eurostar


----------



## Boxerluver30

Happy Paws2 said:


> Should have gone Eurostar


😂
Unfortunately the Eurostar isn't a very convenient option for us anymore as we go to Disneyland Paris and it doesn't go into the train station there like it used to. So we'd have to get it into Paris then travel there which to be honest neither of us can be bothered with! We fly into Charles de Gaulle then get a transfer bus. First world problem I know!

Anyway we finally got off at about 7:10ish. I think some crew members needed to be replaced for whatever reason . Nice smooth flight back at least so I didn't panic too much haha. I hadn't flown in nearly 3 years before this due to covid where usually we go every year or 2.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxerluver30 said:


> 😂
> Unfortunately the Eurostar isn't a very convenient option for us anymore as we go to Disneyland Paris and it doesn't go into the train station there like it used to. So we'd have to get it into Paris then travel there which to be honest neither of us can be bothered with! We fly into Charles de Gaulle then get a transfer bus. First world problem I know!
> 
> Anyway we finally got off at about 7:10ish. I think some crew members needed to be replaced for whatever reason . Nice smooth flight back at least so I didn't panic too much haha. I hadn't flown in nearly 3 years before this due to covid where usually we go every year or 2.


I was just joking about Eurostar. I'm glad you didn't have to wait to long for your flight and you are back home.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The Turner Prize.

Honestly, the “artists” are surely having a laugh?

The Turnip Prize, on the other hand is great 😊


Turnip Prize 2022: Finalists announced
Published
21 November

Share
Related Topics
Turner Prize
A 2nd class stamp ripped in half
IMAGE SOURCE, TREVOR PRIDEAUX
Image caption,
RIP Elizabeth the 2nd by Charlie King
The finalists for the 2022 Turnip Prize have been announced.
The awards are organised by a Somerset pub each year as a parody of the world-famous Turner Prize.
The prize is awarded to the person "using the least amount of effort possible" to make a unique piece of art.
The presentation for this year's awards will take place at 18:30 GMT on Wednesday 7 December in The New Inn in Wedmore.
A yellow crane carrying a yew sprig
IMAGE SOURCE, TREVOR PRIDEAUX
Image caption,
Ukraine by Ivor Bolshoi Liebherr
This year the spoof prize received 69 entries. The organisers said: "We have ordered a second skip!"
The finalists are:
RIP Elizabeth the 2nd, a torn 2nd class stamp by Charlie King
Cue Jumpers, a pool cue with two small jumpers attached by Lie Instate
Red Tape, a reel of red insulation tape by .Gov
Ukraine, a yellow plastic crane carrying a yew sprig by Ivor Bolshoi Liebherr
A reel of red insulation tape
IMAGE SOURCE, TREVOR PRIDEAUX
Image caption,
Red Tape by .Gov
The spoof prize was first given out in 1999 in response to Tracey Emin's My Bed, which was shortlisted for the Turner Prize that year.
Winners of the competition receive a turnip attached to a wooden base.


----------



## lorilu

Community event: tree lighting ceremony in our downtown today. Starts at 5 pm. So at 3:30 pm they start blocking all the roads incoming for several blocks in all directions. This keeps the cars out and protects the pedestrians, especially as the kiddies will be running all over the place.

Makes sense right? Well someone didn't take into account that lots of people work downtown and have to get OUT of the city. Yep, they blocked all streets, both exits and entrances to the festival area. After 4 pm, suddenly there were all these cars driving around in circles turning around in driveways trying to get out of the city, we just want to go home lol.

After four or five thwarted attempts I ended up driving onto a sidewalk to get around a blockade, I saw someone else do it first, and everyone behind me proceeded to do the same thing. Luckily there weren't any pedestrians in the immediate area, but there were some coming, the very pedestrians supposed to be protected by these blockades. I expect this was happening all over downtown.


----------



## catz4m8z

That sounds like awesome planning @lorilu 🙄 Must be a big area to block though? Mostly here town centres are already pedestrian or trees are out of the way.


Annoyed today that my GP is so far away. He was local but then moved and took his patients with him....except now instead of a mile round trip to get there I have a 3 mile round trip up an extremely steep hill along the main road.
Had an appt at 4.10 yesterday so get to walk there in the dark and cold and come home with my hip hurting (had a dodgy hip for decades...fully expect to be told its medically 'dodgy' soon!LOL) and my hair stinking of car fumes.
Going to be changing surgeries in the new year if I can.


----------



## lorilu

My little house has windows, nice big windows facing east, south and west. It's really lovely light, and each season has it's specialty. This season the sunbeam is at such a sharp angle it shoots across the whole house (from every direction depending on time of day) spotlighting dust. So much dust. Heehee


----------



## Deguslave

Hearing my upstairs noisy neighbour continually shouting 'f*** off' for the last hour. Don't think the footballs went the way he wanted.

Probably not a good time to tell him my ancestry is French, lol. But I might sing La Marseillaise tomorrow, just so he can hear it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Trying to get up the will to wash my Oodie when I know it will take the rest of winter to get it dry.
Poor thing will probably walk out in disgust if I dont....I think its about to achieve sentience! 😁


----------



## lorilu

catz4m8z said:


> Trying to get up the will to wash my Oodie when I know it will take the rest of winter to get it dry.
> Poor thing will probably walk out in disgust if I dont....I think its about to achieve sentience! 😁


I had to look that up. It's just a giant fleece hoodie right? I have one of those my aunt gave it to me, I hate it, I find fleece suffocating. But it dried very fast. I find that anything made from fluffy fleece dries very fast. I don't have a clothes dryer, I hang everything up in the back room to dry.

Or is it cotton flannel? In that case, yes it would take a long time. I don't like flannel either, same reason. Even though it's cotton, so should feel breathable, I find it too hot and claustrophobic.

Wool now -which I prefer if I am cold- that takes forever to dry and I only wash my wool sweaters once a season 

Cotton takes a long time to dry too. Like my pajama pants are cotton/lycra blend and they take forever to dry. Even now, they are so threadbare there isn't much left to them (I am only noticing that now ha!) they take a long time to dry.


----------



## Beth78

I was expecting a pets at home order this morning from DPD, the estimated time came and went so I clicked on the email to see if there were any updates.
They say that the package was refused as it was damaged with a picture of the box.








So I've just spent way too long talking to various humans and computers trying to find out when I can expect the replacement, what a waste of time !


----------



## Deguslave

At least they didn't do what Evri do; shove everything back in, wrap it badly in tape and deny all knowledge.


----------



## Deguslave

My apologies, but I need to vent.

Yesterday I had a vet appointment to get one of my degu front teeth trimmed, she has a misaligned jaw so it needs trimming every few weeks, and to pick up meds. The weather was atrocious, but she needed to be seen and I was almost out of meds, so the journey was necessary.

I booked my taxi to get us there in plenty of time and to minimise the amount of time that both of us were outside. She had a heated snugglesafe in her carry case and a towel over the case to keep as much warmth in and draught out as possible.

As I was leaving, my neighbour spots me. Then follows an exchange with her yelling through the upstairs window at me, telling me to go back inside as it was much to cold for me to be out and there was black ice at the bottom of my path - and just what did I think I was doing going out in this weather! I replied that I had to get to the vet! She gives me a withering look!

For the next couple of minutes while waiting for my taxi, I had the carry case in the hallway, so Little Amber wasn't outside, she insists on telling that every car that comes into the street is my taxi! I'm tracking my taxi so I know exactly where it is. 

When it pulls up outside, she screeches at me that my taxi is here, despite the fact I'm looking at it.

Why can't interfering busy bodies just stay out of my life? Yes, I'm disabled, but I'm not a child, neither am I visually impaired. The vet appointment was necessary, and I'd taken as many precautions as possible against the weather and the taxi firm I use is incredibly helpful when I have to travel. The drivers always offer support if I need it, but don't take offence if I refuse.

I am just so flippin annoyed that she won't stop trying to parent me like I'm a toddler!


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

If you slipped on the ice and couldn't move she would have called for help.
You could see it that she is, in her way trying to help you.
I slipped on black ice once and badly injured my back, I so wish someone had warned me it was there.


----------



## Deguslave

There were plenty of other people around and this particular neighbour has no way of calling anyone for help, she's hasn't even got a telephone. Plus I was standing on my doorstep when she first stuck her beak in.

This particular neighbour has also told me, in the past, that I must inform her when I'm going out. I live alone, I don't have to inform anyone when I leave my house.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Deguslave said:


> My apologies, but I need to vent.
> 
> Yesterday I had a vet appointment to get one of my degu front teeth trimmed, she has a misaligned jaw so it needs trimming every few weeks, and to pick up meds. The weather was atrocious, but she needed to be seen and I was almost out of meds, so the journey was necessary.
> 
> I booked my taxi to get us there in plenty of time and to minimise the amount of time that both of us were outside. She had a heated snugglesafe in her carry case and a towel over the case to keep as much warmth in and draught out as possible.
> 
> As I was leaving, my neighbour spots me. Then follows an exchange with her yelling through the upstairs window at me, telling me to go back inside as it was much to cold for me to be out and there was black ice at the bottom of my path - and just what did I think I was doing going out in this weather! I replied that I had to get to the vet! She gives me a withering look!
> 
> For the next couple of minutes while waiting for my taxi, I had the carry case in the hallway, so Little Amber wasn't outside, she insists on telling that every car that comes into the street is my taxi! I'm tracking my taxi so I know exactly where it is.
> 
> When it pulls up outside, she screeches at me that my taxi is here, despite the fact I'm looking at it.
> 
> Why can't interfering busy bodies just stay out of my life? Yes, I'm disabled, but I'm not a child, neither am I visually impaired. The vet appointment was necessary, and I'd taken as many precautions as possible against the weather and the taxi firm I use is incredibly helpful when I have to travel. The drivers always offer support if I need it, but don't take offence if I refuse.
> 
> I am just so flippin annoyed that she won't stop trying to parent me like I'm a toddler!


WOW! You’re right … she needs to butt out of your life!

She sounds like the one who needs help 😉


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

Deguslave said:


> There were plenty of other people around and this particular neighbour has no way of calling anyone for help, she's hasn't even got a telephone. Plus I was standing on my doorstep when she first stuck her beak in.
> 
> This particular neighbour has also told me, in the past, that I must inform her when I'm going out. I live alone, I don't have to inform anyone when I leave my house.


 Ok I can see where you are coming from. I'm sure she means well and it is good to look out for each other but there is a fine line between helping and being invasive.


----------



## tristy

it is annoying, we were sure that a neighbour had a camera on us as she was there whenever we went in or out. My OH snapped one day and just started ignoring her and eventually she moved, but I liked her even though she could be annoying, I think she was lonely even though she had a husband.


----------



## SbanR

This week's dance Pro on Morning Live. Her nasally voice is so grating😣
I quickly switch off as soon as she starts to speak at the end.


----------



## Magyarmum

My neighbour who's cleared the snow off my path for the last three days. 🥴

Since having a new concrete path made in front of my house, the front gate will only open one way. Outwards instead of inwards like it used to. Because he can't open it inwards wide enough to allow my neighbour to get through it, he takes the gate off it's hinges! Drives me mad! 

Don't think it's ever occurred to him to try opening the gate the other way round!


----------



## Jackie C

Magyarmum said:


> My neighbour who's cleared the snow off my path for the last three days. 🥴
> 
> Since having a new concrete path made in front of my house, the front gate will only open one way. Outwards instead of inwards like it used to. Because he can't open it inwards wide enough to allow my neighbour to get through it, he takes the gate off it's hinges! Drives me mad!
> 
> Don't think it's ever occurred to him to try opening the gate the other way round!


Your neighbour takes the whole gate off its hinges?! WTF?


----------



## Jackie C

Deguslave said:


> There were plenty of other people around and this particular neighbour has no way of calling anyone for help, she's hasn't even got a telephone. Plus I was standing on my doorstep when she first stuck her beak in.
> 
> This particular neighbour has also told me, in the past, that I must inform her when I'm going out. I live alone, I don't have to inform anyone when I leave my house.


Yeah, that would seriously do my head in.


----------



## lorilu

When I turned the baseboard electric heater off in the bathroom this morning I turned it the wrong way and it ran full blast all day. With the crazy cost of energy I try to be so careful! Queen Eva sleeps in a Burrow while I'm at work, so I can turn the central air furnace down, open the bathroom door and turn that electric heater off in the bathroom and the whole house stays at about 60 F..

So not only was it running full blast, the door was open and the shower door was open too. SO annoyed with myself.

What's worse is, I came home for lunch and didn't even notice it!


----------



## catz4m8z

My freezer has switched itself off so Ive had to use the quick freeze function this morning....and its going to do the same tomorrow and possibly the night after too.  
Its my own fault for not buying one of those ones for garages and outbuildings (if you didnt know if it gets cold enough indoors freezers get confused and turn themselves off!LOL)


----------



## picaresque

Cardiff Bus never being on time. Twenty minutes late and counting. Tired and cold and want to go home 😾


----------



## Lurcherlad

BT … came to swap us to fibre on 30th November … since they touched our system we have been without any Broadband for 10 days now 😡

Royal Mail … said they would deliver yesterday … didn’t as “property was inaccessible” (not sure how … we have been driving in and out of our estate).

Said they would deliver today … a RM van drove straight past the house mid morning … 😡


----------



## Kaily

Royal Mail. Strikes aside they didn't do deliveries because of the snow meaning I have had no post for nearly a week.


----------



## Kaily

Ha @Lurcherlad we posted at the same time.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> Royal Mail. Strikes aside they didn't do deliveries because of the snow meaning I have had no post for nearly a week.


It would have been less frustrating if they hadn’t texted telling me they were going to deliver 🙄

And it’s a replacement EE unbreakable WiFi box which might fix our broadband issues temporarily 🫤


----------



## Kaily

My parcel was out for delivery on the 12th, still not here. It is a gift for my daughter that needs to be re posted once it arrives. No hope of making Christmas now. I ordered it 2 weeks ago.
I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Siskin

We’re waiting for a parcel via DPD which hasn’t been delivered for the last two days due to severe weather. Supposed to be coming today and he is out and about on the tracking, but we’re not holding our breaths. Funny how Evri and Amazon have been able to deliver the last two days.
Hardly had any mailed cards this year. I sent mine out during November as I thought it likely their would be issues in Decembe, I‘ve had 3 cards through the post, all the others are local, sent about 30.
Nothing has thawed here over the last few days, it’s been below freezing the last two days, minus 8c last night. The app says we will be in double figures on Monday


----------



## DanWalkersmum

DPD took my parcel into a town centre "drop off point" and posted a card in number 22 (I live at 32!). I did get the text thou I was sitting waiting for it and watching the DPD driver post a card through next door's letter box (I wonder who that one was meant for)? Two days later (I hadn't picked up as the town centre is pedestrianised and parking is not close to the shop) the lady from number 22 came to let me know that they had tried to collect my parcel and give me the barcoded card!
Any future deliveries from DPD will have a request to drop off at MY most convenient drop off point and fingers crossed they will comply.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boiler condensate pipe is frozen so boiler is locked off.

If it was outside then I could defrost it, but it’s inside, behind the backboards of the cupboards (presumably) so I can’t get to it. The plumber can’t get here until tomorrow morning, which isn’t unexpected in this weather.

Fortunately I’ve got a couple of oil filled electric radiators. Just need a bank loan to pay for running them.


----------



## MollySmith

DPD tend to be like very very good or appalling bad for us and I had the same @Siskin but the Royal Mail, and our veg box arrived. It‘s the middle of a city, minus 4.

Not Evri they’ve lost our bedding order which I’ve been trying to refund since early November. Finally sorted it out today thanks to the company we bought it from.


----------



## Siskin

MollySmith said:


> DPD tend to be like very very good or appalling bad for us and I had the same @Siskin but the Royal Mail, and our veg box arrived. It‘s the middle of a city, minus 4.
> 
> Not Evri they’ve lost our bedding order which I’ve been trying to refund since early November. Finally sorted it out today thanks to the company we bought it from.


We’ve still got a lot of snow here and as we don’t get a gritter round the roads are bad still. It’s currently minus 2 out. Just been alerted that we are next. OH is especially concerned as it should be 3 bottles of expensive whisky


----------



## catz4m8z

They have just annoyed me this morning by gritting the path! I took the dogs straight across to the tiny park as its the only safe place to walk at present when the gritting van pulled up and started gritting the paths all around...literally surrounding me! I was trying to escape and they were throwing grit right into my path!  
It isnt even bad in the park, its all clear by the buildings and you can just walk ont he grass if the path feels slippery (which it doesnt).
Meanwhile the other side of the park is a very steep hill were the pavement is like glass and you cant walk on the road coz its very busy with a blind corner! Maybe grit that instead!!? /headdesk


----------



## lorilu

When I bought my house I bought a cordless snow blower. I love it! But then the battery failed. It's still under warranty so I contacted the manufacturer. They sent me a battery. It was the wrong one. I told them. They sent me another, different one, still wrong. They don't want them back. (probably cost them more to ship than the battery is actually worth) 

Back to them I went. They said the one I need is on back-order (by this time it was July) and I said that was okay I can wait, but instead they sent me another wrong. They sent two small batteries not meant to power big machines at all, as if two small ones would equal the one I actually need.

Now it's the middle of December, we've already had two snow storms and I still cannot operate my snow blower, with daily e mails flying back and forth. They want pictures of the data labels of all the wrong batteries, and the dead battery and the snow blower. They want pictures of the wrong batteries "not fitting into the battery port". Copy of my receipt of purchase. I dutifully have done all this, and then someone else takes over the thread and asks for the same information. I've been patient and polite up until now, but when the third request came in for photos already sent twice, it lit my fuse and I let my irritation bleed through.

So now I've received an e mail from someone who says they have taken over my case and all e mails will go through her now. The delay tactics are insane. From looking at their available stock, the snow blower I had the misfortune to buy has been discontinued, probably because the battery that was designed for it is defective. Because neither is available for actual purchase now.

To honor my warranty they have to either provide me with an appropriate battery, or a new machine, including battery. I'd RATHER have the battery, instead of having to deal with a new machine, but I suspect it's going to be the latter, because I don't think this battery is available any more. Why they can't just admit that I don't know. Surely I'm not the only one who this has happened to.


----------



## MollySmith

Siskin said:


> We’ve still got a lot of snow here and as we don’t get a gritter round the roads are bad still. It’s currently minus 2 out. Just been alerted that we are next. OH is especially concerned as it should be 3 bottles of expensive whisky


I hope it arrived!


----------



## Siskin

MollySmith said:


> I hope it arrived!


It did much to his relief and all in one piece. Have to say it was beautifully packed to keep it safe. He's now a happy chappie


----------



## Boxerluver30

Our road is a nightmare in this weather, no gritters down here either so parts of it do become black ice. I hate driving down it , I feel like I can't control the car properly. If the council can fit bin trucks down side roads then they can fit gritters too, annoys me so much that only main roads are considered. At least with my new car this year deicing isn't as much of a chore as it was, I still throw some hot water over the front/back windscreens then just turn the heating up full blast. Oh and heated seats/steering wheels! 😃


I've had a bad cold/flu ever since I came back from holiday 😣. It started last Saturday and has meant i've only been in work Tuesday this week when I was supposed to be in mon-fri. I felt so bad by the end of the day that I knew I had to at least take Wednesday off and that then extended to the whole week. I feel bad as I hardly ever take time off sick , I feel like i'm letting everyone down . I suppose I did need these few days off though as I do feel slightly better now. I have a busy weekend too and I want rid of it before Christmas obviously! Mittens at least has been a good nurse, she's been on my lap a lot purring away which makes me smile 















































N


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxerluver30 said:


> *I still throw some hot water over the front/back windscreens t*hen just turn the heating up full blast.


Be careful putting hot water on a frozen windscreen can crack it. Safer to scrape it.


----------



## lorilu

Happy Paws2 said:


> Be careful putting hot water on a frozen windscreen can crack it. Safer to scrape it.


Agree. Or spray some rubbing alochol on the ice on the windshield to help melt it


----------



## Siskin

The house has felt really cold all day despite the woodburner going all the time. The heating comes on for an hour between 8-9am, when we got up after a bit of a lie in I thought the house felt really cold, but as it had been a very cold night just assumed it was that. Spent the whole day thinking how cold the house was when in rooms where the woodburners warmth doesn’t reach and was a bit puzzled.
The heating has just come on and I could hear the pump (as I did this morning) but the oil boiler didn’t fire up so went and investigated. The boiler is in the utility room and I have a clothes airier around it for drying off bits of washing. On the wall there is a switch which operates the electricity needed to tell the boiler to come on, the airier had been pushed onto the switch and knocked it into the off position, it’s happened a couple of times before over the years. No wonder the house felt so flipping cold after the freezing cold last night


----------



## mrs phas

Having to hang on the phone listening to muzak and a repeating message of 
"Please hold for the next available operator"
For 1hr and 10 mins for, literally, a 2 minute conversation (yes I timed it)
Seems like the DWP are the only ones who cannot take mail strikes into account🤦🤷

Anyhow all sorted now


----------



## picaresque

Lost one of my gloves, now I might as well have no gloves at all. Think it must have fallen out of my pocket in the street. They were trusty Primark ones I’ve had for years, now I have to get another pair and I’m too scared to spend money this month. But I have to take the dog out five million times a day and it’s bitterly cold atm. And the queues in Primark make it not worth going there again, last time I abandoned my shopping because there was no way I was waiting behind what looked like about fifty people. Grump grump.
Starting to think also that I can track my hormonal cycle by the dates I post on this thread 🥲


----------



## Boxerluver30

@Happy Paws2 @lorilu thanks for reminding me out cracked windscreens . Must admit I do get lazy and just go for the quickest option but you're right I probably should just scrape them instead . It doesn't take long for them to clear to be fair, its more an issue in the mornings before work when I already hate being up at the butt crack of dawn when its dark and freezing


----------



## picaresque

mrs phas said:


> Having to hang on the phone listening to muzak and a repeating message of
> "Please hold for the next available operator"
> For 1hr and 10 mins for, literally, a 2 minute conversation (yes I timed it)
> Seems like the DWP are the only ones who cannot take mail strikes into account🤦🤷
> 
> Anyhow all sorted now


I feel your pain, had similar with SSE last week, absolute nightmare. Forty minutes on hold, calls dropped, another half hour on hold, being told I had the wrong very specific department, ‘oh could you give me the number I should call please?’ ‘No’ 💀 More time on hold etc etc 
Sorted eventually but took about six months off my life.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxerluver30 said:


> @Happy Paws2 @lorilu thanks for reminding me out cracked windscreens . Must admit I do get lazy and just go for the quickest option but you're right I probably should just scrape them instead . It doesn't take long for them to clear to be fair, its more an issue in the mornings before work when I already hate being up at the butt crack of dawn when its dark and freezing



You can use warmish water that should be OK,

And for anyone else thinking about this, don't use a hair dryer.


----------



## huckybuck

Evri driver stolen earrings out of a parcel - I watched him deliver directly to our gates when they always usually ring - he actually looked straight at me and then left the parcels. I went straight out and could see it had been ripped open.

Same Evri driver cancels any pick up I have arranged through Amazon so it looks like I have cancelled when I haven’t, 

Tried to report both incidents and get no where. There’s no phone number and the online chat report tells you to contact the supplier.


----------



## huckybuck

So then DPD. Usually brilliant. 

This week have taken it on board themselves to send back 3 separate parcels to the companies from the distribution depot rather than try to deliver. No notification, nothing. Only found out when tracking the items. 

Same DPD was supposed to collect a parcel to go back to Amazon today that I didn’t want to send with Evri because they never pick up. They haven’t picked up and have cancelled it.


----------



## huckybuck

And then Fed Ex.

Jewellery that was stolen by Evri driver was replaced and sent out with Fed Ex. Fed Ex have emailed to say they couldn’t deliver today because no one was home.

We were at home. 
No one came all day. 


So it’s only DHL and UPS left I guess!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

I was hoping not to go out again till after Christmas and the New Year were over, but OH has forgot to order a prescription and doesn't have enough tablets,


----------



## lullabydream

My petty annoyance is hoods on coats. I have got two new coats with hoods. I cannot use the hoods at all, without holding said hood with one of my hands as they both if left cover my eyes and nearly my whole face!


----------



## Jaf

I made the mistake once of wearing a hooded jumper and a hooded coat! Warm but dangerous, I couldn't see barely in front never mind to the side.


----------



## Beth78

lullabydream said:


> My petty annoyance is hoods on coats. I have got two new coats with hoods. I cannot use the hoods at all, without holding said hood with one of my hands as they both if left cover my eyes and nearly my whole face!


I have the same problem with my coat, I fold the hood afew times at the front but it doesn't stay put for long.


----------



## Siskin

I have the same issue with hoods. On my all weather anorak type coat there is a Velcro strap to make the hood smaller, but all others flop over my face and like everyone else, I can barely see where I’m going. Who are they making these hoods for?


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> I have the same issue with hoods. On my all weather anorak type coat there is a Velcro strap to make the hood smaller, but all others flop over my face and like everyone else, I can barely see where I’m going. Who are they making these hoods for?


I have no idea..I think they think it's just fashion!


----------



## Beth78

Siskin said:


> Who are they making these hoods for?


People with extraordinarily long heads


----------



## Happy Paws2

I hate hoods, wearing one and trying to drive me mobility scooter is almost impossible.


----------



## SbanR

Beth78 said:


> People with extraordinarily long heads


Or you could grow your hair long and wear it piled up on top to hold the hood up


----------



## Beth78

SbanR said:


> Or you could grow your hair long and wear it piled up on top to hold the hood up











Something to work towards.


----------



## Siskin

A la Marge Simpson


----------



## mrs phas

I've read the books and watched the other two series 
And
I still have no idea what His Dark Materials is all about


----------



## Arny

mrs phas said:


> I still have no idea what His Dark Materials is all about


That makes two of us. I think I lost the plot near the beginning of the previous series.


----------



## huckybuck

Hoods give me neck ache. I have to wear them down then find they make me hunch over. 

Luckily my parka coats have a zip off hood!


----------



## Linda Weasel

I had a parka like that.
I could have cut eye holes in the hood and robbed a bank.


----------



## Kaily

I must be in the minority here, I love my hood. I have just bought a new coat (for dog walking) the hood is fleece lined and it is so cosy and warm. Perfect size too.

Or maybe I have an oversized head ...


----------



## Happy Paws2

Most hoods should come with a health warning, don't wear if you want to see where you're going.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just randomly decided to spread peanut butter on the last slice of home made chocolate courgette cake and am now annoyed that I have been eating it all these years without peanut butter on!
Fool!! 🙄

😁


----------



## Jason25

catz4m8z said:


> Just randomly decided to spread peanut butter on the last slice of home made chocolate courgette cake and am now annoyed that I have been eating it all these years without peanut butter on!
> Fool!! 🙄
> 
> 😁


Peanut butter and chocolate spread toasted sandwiches make a nice treat 😆😂


----------



## Deguslave

Inconsiderate cyclists! I've just had one zoom past me, dark clothing, no lights, riding on the pavement and mobile phone to one ear!


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> Peanut butter and chocolate spread toasted sandwiches make a nice treat 😆😂


I know what im having for pudding tonight


----------



## Beth78

Deguslave said:


> Inconsiderate cyclists! I've just had one zoom past me, dark clothing, no lights, riding on the pavement and mobile phone to one ear!


Cyclists don't seem to use bells anymore, it give you quite a shock when they suddenly whizz by.


----------



## MollySmith




----------



## Happy Paws2

Lloyds Chemist in our local Sainsbury's, OH is trying to phone them to see if a prescription is in for the last 2 hours and no answer. We don't our neighbour to go down if it's not there or they haven't got the medication in stock.


----------



## Jobeth

Happy Paws2 said:


> Lloyds Chemist in our local Sainsbury's, OH is trying to phone them to see if a prescription is in for the last 2 hours and no answer. We don't our neighbour to go down if it's not there or they haven't got the medication in stock.


I changed to Pharmacy2U for my prescriptions. This month was the first time there was an issue when it had taken longer than the 2 days to be sent out. I used the online form to ask as I wasn’t sure I’d get it before Christmas with the strikes. They rang me back and said I could have the script sent to my local pharmacy instead or contact my GP for an emergency one. I decided to wait as luckily I have some spare. It came today even with the postal strikes.


----------



## SusieRainbow

'X-mas' for Christmas.
As practising Christians my OH and I celebrate Christmas as a Christian festival, but do appreciate and acknowledge that not everyone does. But on a personal level I find the abbreviation inappropriate, so please, no-one wish me a 'Merry X-mas'!


----------



## Happy Paws2

SusieRainbow said:


> *'X-mas' for Christmas.*
> As practising Christians my OH and I celebrate Christmas as a Christian festival, but do appreciate and acknowledge that not everyone does. But on a personal level I find the abbreviation inappropriate, so please, no-one wish me a 'Merry X-mas'!


I hate that as well, who on earth thought that one up


----------



## ForestWomble

I don't like the abbreviation 'x-mas' either. 

My petty annoyance today is I opened a packet of biros to find none of them worked (or so I thought), discovered the nibs have something over them which wasn't easy to remove, having removed the blob on one pleased to report it works, but keep finding I missed a bit whenever I scratch the paper, hopefully got it all off now.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Being blinded by the eye level brake lights of the car directly in front of me waiting for the traffic lights to change. I was taught to stop and apply the handbrake at traffic lights, is it no longer the norm?


----------



## Magyarmum

Dear Santa 

Please send me a young strong man for Christmas because I need one urgently

P.S Preferably handsome.

I've got two front doors, a single inner one and a double outer door. When the builders were here they took off the outer doors whilst they were repainting the exterior. When they put them back they forgot to adjust the hinges with the result that with the damp weather the outer doors won't open or close without a struggle.

Last night when I tried to let the boys out it took me a good 5 minutes to get the outer doors open (same again this morning) I then spent another 15 minutes trying to adjust the hinges with an allen key without much success. The trouble is that although I know what to do, I'm not tall enough or strong enough to adjust them sufficiently

This morning I'll get the Q40 and stepladder out of the storeroom and have another go. Failing that I just have to hope that Santa get my letter on time and sends me a strong young man.


----------



## Kaily

I've had my eye on a donut bed for the dogs but decided to wait and see if it went in the sale. In has been in my basket for a week at £28, I just checked and it is now £35!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> I've had my eye on a donut bed for the dogs but decided to wait and see if it went in the sale. In has been in my basket for a week at £28, I just checked and it is now £35!


They put the prices up for a short while so they can drop them and call it a Sale! 🫤


----------



## rona

Elf on the shelf.........kept hearing it ..........no idea what they were on about?


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Elf on the shelf.........kept hearing it ..........no idea what they were on about?


Same here. It seems to be something that pretty much passed me by without even pausing


----------



## Soph x

rona said:


> Elf on the shelf.........kept hearing it ..........no idea what they were on about?


You’ve never heard of elf on the shelf? 😱

People tend to do it when they’ve got young kids who still believe in Santa. It’s an Elf teddy like this:








Creepy looking thing if you ask me.

During December, when kids are asleep, parents put the Elf in positions and doing things where it looks like he’s causing mischief.

All sorts you can get him to do like pour some flour on a surface and make it look like he’s been doing snow angels etc. Got some pictures below of what some people do:


----------



## Jaf

My lovely friend sent me a voucher for Christmas but it's amazon uk and can't be transferred to spain. If I order from uk I get absolutely hammered by the customs people. Not sure if I'm crosser with amazon or the customs.

I might get my friend something for their birthday...with their own gift money!!


----------



## 1541652

The most petty things that drives me bonkers..
Mis matched collar and leashes. And don't get me started on leashes with knots...argh!!😤😜


----------



## margy

Bzoo said:


> The most petty things that drives me bonkers..
> Mis matched collar and leashes. And don't get me started on leashes with knots...argh!!😤😜


I'd love Zak to be colour coordinated but we're always mis matched! His muzzle is bright orange, rain coat bright mauve and I'm walking along in my bright yellow rain coat. We look dazzling


----------



## Kaily

Purely by chance I have an Autumn coat that matches Alfie n Daisy's harnesses. Strangers have often commented on how colour coordinated we are.


----------



## Soph x

Bzoo said:


> The most petty things that drives me bonkers..
> Mis matched collar and leashes. And don't get me started on leashes with knots...argh!!😤😜


Fortunately Goose always matches as her harness, collar and lead were all red with “Do Not Pet”.

I’ve just bought her new tactical ones which match as well









My new coat I bought isn’t that colour, it’s a khaki green, however, when we’re walking we do look very well suited 😂


----------



## Jobeth

Bzoo said:


> The most petty things that drives me bonkers..
> Mis matched collar and leashes. And don't get me started on leashes with knots...argh!!😤😜


I use Ditsy Pet for my Yorkie so even the name tag matches! They custom make a double ended lead for no extra cost. I’ve just started to buy from Highland Hound for my oldest dog and it’s the first time a vet has commented on how much they loved it.


----------



## Kaily

Fireworks already 17.30!


----------



## SbanR

Kaily said:


> Fireworks already 17.30!


Here in the Midlands too


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> Fireworks already 17.30!


It's raining here so hopefully they won't bother.


----------



## mrs phas

Bzoo said:


> The most petty things that drives me bonkers..
> Mis matched collar and leashes. And don't get me started on leashes with knots...argh!!😤😜


Omg! You'd hate walking with my two then 
They're both the same size and both have several leads, collars, harnesses, coats (well falcor does at least) and longlines
It's a case of first I grab, gets the first harness and leash I grab (they're all in a box by the front door)
Not a chance of matching them up as, even at 13, both the dogs will be spinning, jumping and yapping to go out, as soon as they see the box open 
Don't even get me started on their longlines 
Some knots are as old as the lines themselves and full of hair, leaves, twigs etc

Yes I'm a bad dog owner😕


----------



## lorilu

I suppose I have made this same complaint before, but it continues to rankle...People are so lazy, they just don't want to use their brains. (parenthesis is what I don't say lol)

Is this where I pay my taxes?

yes (as I told you last year and the year before and every single year you have owned your property)

How much is it? 

Whatever it says there. (I point to the tax bill in their hands)

Who do I make the check out to? (XXXX same as last year same as every year, we are the same city as ever. Also, it's on your bill)

What's today's date? ([email protected]#$%^&*!!!!!)


----------



## Emlar

picaresque said:


> Cardiff Bus never being on time. Twenty minutes late and counting. Tired and cold and want to go home 😾


Cardiff bus is awful. Considering Cardiff is a capitol city, the public transport is atrocious


----------



## MollySmith

I didn't want to start a new thread but I'm having a small petty struggle. OH and I both had Covid over Xmas - him first, I caught it from him. I'm still walloped, getting slowly better but no taste, dizzy, headaches and nausea. I am working as I run my own business but it's good day/bad day. I've been out once since 5th, on Xmas day and to get the car serviced. Both exhausted me. It's a month today since I was positive and lasted 10 days. 

OH's best mate is back from holidays and they're itching to go to the pub this afternoon. Neither - both retired - will go at any other time, it has to be Friday nights as it's always been Fridays. He doesn't mask and doesn't take sanitiser. If I suggest a quieter time to go when there are less people, then he flounces off with a 'I won't go at all'. He was all for calling his mate to say he can't go today as he can't taste anything which is a lie instead of saying his wife isn't well and he doesn't want to get the cold/Covid and pass it on (in his view, an excuse, which makes me feel like my health and work doesn't matter at all). Petty but _really_ irritating and I will cave in because this is his regular Friday night event and that it's also my Friday night end of the week is clearly beyond him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Maybe petty in the grand scheme of things @MollySmith, but I understand your irritation…. there should be room for compromise and your suggestion qualified imo 😘

Hope you are back to full strength soon.


----------



## Lurcherlad

.


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm expecting a delivery today, got a text saying the ETA is between 23:00 and 01:00!! 
That can't be right surely! 

I've emailed to confirm and ask that if that is right, then to change the delivery to either earlier today, or deliver tomorrow.


----------



## picaresque

Emlar said:


> Cardiff bus is awful. Considering Cardiff is a capitol city, the public transport is atrocious


I used to walk almost everywhere as it’s a small city but I’m more likely to take buses these days and I’m really noticing how bad they are.


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe petty in the grand scheme of things @MollySmith, but I understand your irritation…. there should be room for compromise and your suggestion qualified imo 😘
> 
> Hope you are back to full strength soon.


Thank you, wits end to be honest.


----------



## ForestWomble

ForestWomble said:


> I'm expecting a delivery today, got a text saying the ETA is between 23:00 and 01:00!!
> That can't be right surely!
> 
> I've emailed to confirm and ask that if that is right, then to change the delivery to either earlier today, or deliver tomorrow.


That time wasn't right, was given the correct time, delivery never turned up!


----------

